# ~DISappearing PEEPS~Vol. IV Come Play With Us!!!!!



## UtahMama

Welcome to Volume FOUR of The Disappearing Peeps!

All are welcome! You'll find it to be a supportive and friendly family of LOSERS!!!

The Rules?

Not really ANY rules, but we DO weigh on *Fridays*. IF you are weighed on a different day than Fridays (for Weight Watchers for example) just post the results on Fridays anyway.

Don't post your weight (unless YOU want to) just the amount you lost (or gained). Also, please bold the number in some way so I don't miss it for my spread sheet. The BIG and RED version seems to be popular....

-5.4 pounds

If you didn't lose or gain, we call it being a "SAMER" (which is better than being a "gainer", IMHO)

Along the way we have mini-goals hosted by our very own thread-dude, Aaron (aka WIDisneyfan or WIDF) 

If you are just starting, we encourage you to take your weight number and measurements for progress purposes. These numbers are for your eyes only unless you WANT to share with us. Some people feel "accountability" is helpful.

But it's all up to _you_. Pick a diet or even just do your own thing, making good healthy choices for you. 

We can help as several on this thread are at goal or nearing there. 

You can post as often as you want, don't be afraid of being a "thread hog" (funny!). Sometimes the posts are food-trigger related so it helps just to say: "UGH! Someone brought a plate of cookies to work! Give me strength!"  (for example).

This is a safe place and we don't bring each other down. We cheer even the littlest baby steps towards being healthy    

SO! Let Volume 4 begin!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Wow, am I first?


----------



## MA pigletfan

ok so this is our new home correct? I am a bit confused by the 2 peeperific threads going on!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Everyone!

okay. I've missed the last two weigh-ins so I'm starting over.  Yesterday, I weighed 145 pounds.  My goal is to lose 10 pounds by the end of May.  I promise that I will be back on Friday to post my loss or gain (it had better be a loss). 

Monday I have my final exam.  After that only precepting & OB clinicals.  I'm soooooooo excited.


----------



## LMO429

YEAH!!!!!!!!! I'm HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

OK, I'm here too.


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama the cupcakes you posted on facebook look so delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im here!


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

MA pigletfan said:


> ok so this is our new home correct? I am a bit confused by the 2 peeperific threads going on!


Hi Peeps! I closed the new thread opened by one of your Peeps and figure you want this one as the main Vol 4. Vol 3 is also closed.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I'm here to check in!  Went to my brother in law's son's baptism today.  I didn't do horrible with food, except for that small piece of cake.  But it was small, and I exercised as soon as I got home.  So hopefully those two things will offset each other.

Here's a recent picture of me, taken about two weeks ago.  I actually like the one I posted yesterday on the "Volume 3" Peep thread better.  I think I look better on that one.  But this is more recent, so here you go.  (And apparently I only have one pose when having my picture taken in front of nature.)






Oh, and it is snowing right now.  YUCK!!!


----------



## dwheatl

OK, I posted my picture on the new thread that got closed, so here it is again. Can you guess which blonde I am? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, Aaron, I had to tell you how immature I am. I saw your quote and I chuckled (even though I know it's serious).  Dave Barry completes the quote, "I once cried because I had no shoes... Then I met a man who had no feet: So I took HIS shoes."


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

dwheatl said:


> Oh, Aaron, I had to tell you how immature I am. I saw your quote and I chuckled (even though I know it's serious).  Dave Barry completes the quote, "I once cried because I had no shoes... Then I met a man who had no feet: So I took HIS shoes."


The way I see it - funny is funny.  And that is funny!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,
So I hate to start this thread with bad stuff, but I'm in need of some advice on an insecurity issue - kinda weight related, but more personal.
My boyfriend is getting an apt next year with another girl and possibly another guy. Umm I have big insecurity issues, as is true for many with weight problems. All three of my past serious relationships has ended in him leaving me for another woman... another skinnier woman to be exact. I know that's not why, but it doesn't help. Anyway, he is doing this because it is cheaper - the three of them will each have their own room, blah blah blah. 
But, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. He just told me tonight, so I still haven't really thought it all out, but I need some opinions that aren't my jealous-tainted memories. 
How do I approach this without seeming like I don't trust him or I'm overreacting?
All of this is not helping my self-esteem or my weight loss! Ah stress eating!!


----------



## pjlla

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys,
> So I hate to start this thread with bad stuff, but I'm in need of some advice on an insecurity issue - kinda weight related, but more personal.
> My boyfriend is getting an apt next year with another girl and possibly another guy. Umm I have big insecurity issues, as is true for many with weight problems. All three of my past serious relationships has ended in him leaving me for another woman... another skinnier woman to be exact. I know that's not why, but it doesn't help. Anyway, he is doing this because it is cheaper - the three of them will each have their own room, blah blah blah.
> But, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. He just told me tonight, so I still haven't really thought it all out, but I need some opinions that aren't my jealous-tainted memories.
> How do I approach this without seeming like I don't trust him or I'm overreacting?
> All of this is not helping my self-esteem or my weight loss! Ah stress eating!!




My questions to you are....

Has he given you any reason to not trust him??

How/when did he meet this girl?  

How long have you been with him?

If this isn't happening until next year, why are you worrying about it now?? LOTS can change between now and then.

Has he ever indicated to you that your weight is a problem for him??

Anyhow, right off the bat I will tell you that I am a VERY trusting person by nature, so maybe I am not a good person to talk to.  But until he gives you a reason to not trust him or until you get some true "instinctive" feeling that he is cheating, LET IT GO.  If you start being suspicious that is going to put him off.  If you have ANY reason to believe he can't be trusted, then the relationship should end RIGHT NOW.  Trust is first and foremost... even before LOVE (IMHO anyhow).  If you can't trust someone, how can you give them your heart and truly love them??

I hope that you can find peace with this situation, somehow.

Other than that I am just coming over to secure my seat here on the new Peeps thread!...................P


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

pjlla said:


> My questions to you are....
> 
> Has he given you any reason to not trust him??
> 
> How/when did he meet this girl?
> 
> How long have you been with him?
> 
> If this isn't happening until next year, why are you worrying about it now?? LOTS can change between now and then.
> 
> Has he ever indicated to you that your weight is a problem for him??
> 
> Anyhow, right off the bat I will tell you that I am a VERY trusting person by nature, so maybe I am not a good person to talk to.  But until he gives you a reason to not trust him or until you get some true "instinctive" feeling that he is cheating, LET IT GO.  If you start being suspicious that is going to put him off.  If you have ANY reason to believe he can't be trusted, then the relationship should end RIGHT NOW.  Trust is first and foremost... even before LOVE (IMHO anyhow).  If you can't trust someone, how can you give them your heart and truly love them??



Thank you so much for all of this. Right off the bat, I will tell you that I am NOT a very trusting person by nature. Too many times people close and dear to me have broken that trust, and it is very hard for me to trust people now. 
To answer your questions: He has never given me a reason not to trust him. I have never met this girl, nor has he ever mentioned her except in passing so I have no idea what their relationship is. We've been dating for about 2 years. Currently we are in a long distance relationship as I'm in the city and he's in Boston. When I say next year, I mean next term - August. I hope to be up in Boston as well next year as I applied to a school there, but nowhere near him or this apartment. Our relationship is great and wonderful and he's never given me any reason to doubt him. My weight is a semi-issue because he never knows how to deal with it - tell me to stop eating the chocolate cake or to let me do what I want and regret it later lol. But, other than that, he's never shown any signs of it being a problem. 
It's not him living with a girl that I'm uncomfortable with... it's the idea of a guy I'm dating living with another girl. I love him and I truly trust him, but he knows I have insecurities when it comes to this because my heart has been broken before. I'm not suspicious that something is going to happen, it just makes me feel weird because I've been there before - 3 times. This kind of thing is usually what happens when the guy breaks it off. "Oh, we're going up to her country house this weekend to hang out with some friends" or "We're doing this play together, so I'm spending a lot of time with her". 
After sleeping on it, I've realized the reason I feel so weird about it is a) he didn't ask me about it and b)I love him so much that I'm worried about losing him. I trust that he loves me and cares about me, but I worry he'll start feeling that way about someone else the way they all did...
I realize this is off topic on the board and I apologize. 
In terms of weight, I had a blizzard from dairy queen last night to ease the weird feelings. I had never been before, so I got a small. It was huge! So many pieces of cookie dough! I couldn't even finish it! I was proud though that I didn't force myself to eat it when I wasn't hungry.
How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Howdy Peeps! Here I am!  Happy to see our new home is here. 

Here's a pic of me from last September. I need something more recent, but we'll be going on our trip in May, so I'll have somtehing then. I'm usually the one behind the camera, so there just don't seem to be as many pics of me.


----------



## dwheatl

Pjilla - Great advice. That's how I feel, too, but you put it into words so nicely.

Lynda- Great picture. I love how your top matches Minnie's dress.

Willfly - I don't know if you've seen a therapist before, but I recommend it. I had some issues from the past that I needed to work through before I could have a healthy relationship with DH. It can really help in the healing process.


----------



## iggbees

hi everyone! i'm new to this thread, but i think it'll be good for me to stick with my weight loss program if i have some more people to talk about it with! 

Disneyfreak92 - i love your tanktop, soooo cute!


----------



## LMO429

iggbees said:


> hi everyone! i'm new to this thread, but i think it'll be good for me to stick with my weight loss program if i have some more people to talk about it with!
> 
> Disneyfreak92 - i love your tanktop, soooo cute!



Welcome!


----------



## iggbees

LMO429 said:


> Welcome!



thanks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> Lynda- Great picture. I love how your top matches Minnie's dress.



Thanks! That did work out great. That was a MNSSHP (hence my ears), and I thought Minnie was adorable! 



iggbees said:


> hi everyone! i'm new to this thread, but i think it'll be good for me to stick with my weight loss program if i have some more people to talk about it with!
> 
> Disneyfreak92 - i love your tanktop, soooo cute!



Welcome!!!  And thanks! Got it from Delia's last year. I LOVE their tank tops! They have cute designs, and they fit really well and don't get all stretched out at by the end of the day.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey gang 
so greg and i just got back from seeing " I Love you, man" ...SUPER FUNNY! I hightly reccomend it. I am a big fan of Paul Rudd and Jason Segal, so i figured i would like it..but it was even better than i thought..which is great considering the $$ it costs to SEE a movie these days

SO we leave for our 4 night cruise this Thursday! I can't wait!!!!! Granted I know it won't help in my weight loss efforts but it might get me rejuvenated and feeling like i can start of right again when we return, i feel like  i need a good ole jump start so hopefully this little warm weather get away will help. I have been completely stagnant lately..i was really hoping to have lost at least 15 lbs by now, and sadly, i have only lost 7. SO i better get it together when i get back if I dont' want to be sadly disapointed in myself when the wedding rolls around in October!
ANYHOO..hope all is well in Peepdom...I am enjoying our new fresh digs


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,
First off, thanks for all your advice. I just needed some calming down and everything is perfect again  It's so nice to have a support system like this to tell you when you are being crazy haha

Gina, a cruise can be great for motivating you because most of them now have free access to the gym on board! No excuse there!  Good luck, but most of all - HAVE FUN!

Today I thought I did super poorly at what I ate, but I calculated it and I actually stayed within my goal! I also started taking one-a-day vitamins and I feel more energized already! Yay!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm here too. I didn't have a lot to say over the weekend so I just looked in on y'all for a few days. 

Gina~ Enjoy the cruise! You'll need the gym onboard if the food is aa fantastic as I've heard. Get in there and work your tushie off and make sure you swim everyday too. I'm a bit jealous, I'd love to go on a cruise, maybe next year.

Lynda~ It's great to see you! That's a really cute picture you posted. How are you doing? You used to be here everyday and were an insiration to many of us. Hopefully your throat is feeling a lot better. 

Stacey~ Try to calm down about the man. I think you got some really good advice. I know it's hard to try to be positive and optimistic when you've been hurt in the past. My DH is paying for hurts from my ex. I don't always mean to do it but somedays it's an instant reaction. It's like I've done this before and I know how it ends. After some therapy and a conscious decision to try to change, it doesn't happen as much. I think it's human nature to try to protect ourselves and keep from being hurt emotionally. Try to make sure you're getting fruits, veggies and dairy everyday. I still struggle with getting all my servings of dairy but found it makes a huge difference in my energy levels and satisfaction. 

Iggbees~ Welcome!! come in and post a lot. That's how we all got to know each other.    

Aaron~ I know you feel you're not making a lot of progress. I'm in the same boat. I had a really bad day yesterday after a less than stellar weigh in at the gym. I lost 3 lbs last month and took a bit off my waist. I'm building muscle in my arms so they're getting bigger. My hips and thighs were unchanged. I'm running almost everyday, going to the personal trainer once a week and doing the assigned work out from the trainer at least once more during the week. I've never worked out this much before and for the most part, I'm really liking it but it sucks to see so little result after all that work. The only consolation I have is that this is a life long journey and the things I'm doing are sustainable for the rest of my life. I know I will never be able to eat everything I want and not exercise, if I ever do; I'll be right back to where I started.


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay, here are the most recent photos I have uploaded to Shutterfly. This was June 2008 and I was about 140 at the time. I have on a very loose fitting shirt, so you can't tell too much about me though.











Okay, I am 35, 5'6 1/2 and my goal is 135 - 140 (size 8). I had surgery in July and couldn't work out the rest of the summer, then school started back - I teach first grade - and things got busy and I never started back on a work out program - until now. I gained up to 145 (size 8 to 10) and held that weight until about 1.5 or 2 months ago, and I wasn't very toned. At that time, I met my boyfriend and it has been downhill from there, weight-wise. We go out to eat more, I cook more - before I was just grilling fish and chicken for dinner, I drink more adult beverages.... Anyway, I am up to 148.5 (size 10) and I am not happy.

However, I have decided to re-focus and am back on the work out wagon and drinking lots of water to curb my cravings, so we'll see how it works out. Wish me luck!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> Lynda~ It's great to see you! That's a really cute picture you posted. How are you doing? You used to be here everyday and were an insiration to many of us. Hopefully your throat is feeling a lot better.



Thanks!  I liked the picture you posted too. I hope you and your family are doing well these days. My throat is doing MUCH better. Thanks for asking. I managed to get the infection spread to one of my eyes just as I was starting the antibiotics, but those fixed the eye pretty quickly. I'm still wearing my glasses today, but I'm hoping I can wear my contacts again tomorrow without incident. On Saturday I was having a friend over with her 9-mo-old so we could hang out, and I could take some pics of him, so I ran around the house disinfecting all the door knobs and handles and things that I routinely touch. And I stripped our bed and washed everything. (Trying not to infect DH.) I'm feeling very nearly 100%, and my house feels clean, so I'm good. I've been busy working out a lot, working on various photography business-related activities, and reading a lot (I just finished reading Peter Pan , and I finally broke down and just started reading Twilight AGAIN even though I still have a large pile of other books to be read.). How have you been?


----------



## MA pigletfan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Gina, a cruise can be great for motivating you because most of them now have free access to the gym on board! No excuse there!  Good luck, but most of all - HAVE FUN!
> 
> Yay!





mousehouselover said:


> Gina~ Enjoy the cruise! You'll need the gym onboard if the food is aa fantastic as I've heard. Get in there and work your tushie off and make sure you swim everyday too. I'm a bit jealous, I'd love to go on a cruise, maybe next year.
> .



You both hit the nail on the head! i am def. planning on hitting the fitness center/pool a lot during the 4 days there!! i will also be eating alot of the good food and i am sure i will still not work off everything BUT it will be a good way to get working out everyday back in my schedule!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey y'all!  Just checking in on this sunny, Monday afternoon.  It's probably just a figment of my imagination, but my pants feel a little looser this morning.  I doubt there is much to that, since I can't imagine how they'd go from normal to loose in the week or so since I last wore this pair.  But I'm trying not to dwell on that impossibility since I need some positive weight-loss news for once.

I'm trying to wean myself off of white bread, and I'm starting with my lunch.  I've been eating this light Italian bread, which is only 1 WW point for two slices, for probably 2-3 years.  Well, after my complete lack of progress these past few months, I've decided to make a change.  So today my usual sandwich bread was replaced with Nature's Pride Healthy Multi-Grain Bread.  Only problem - one slice is twice as many points as two of my old stuff.  So now I'm just taking one slice and cutting it in half to make my sandwich.  And I must say, it was better than I expected.  It was actually a little sweet, which I liked.  And it seemed heavier, which I hope will make me a little more full.  I'm just hoping that I'm eating the right kind of grains, since I know some are better than others for weight loss. (Or is it bleached vs. unbleached?  And I _think_ this is unbleached, but I'm not sure.)

So anyway, that's all that is new with me.  Only 2.5 hours left until quitting time.  Then it is home for supper, followed by strength training.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I'm trying to wean myself off of white bread, and I'm starting with my lunch.



I'm with you! Anyone know the specs on which ones are better/worse than you?
I ate my whole wheat bread for lunch today and I don't know if it's better or worse for me than my white bread...


----------



## LMO429

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I'm with you! Anyone know the specs on which ones are better/worse than you?
> I ate my whole wheat bread for lunch today and I don't know if it's better or worse for me than my white bread...




I have been eating eziekel bread. its much better than whole wheat bread


----------



## LMO429

I know I talk about her all the time but.......

I love love love Jillian Michael's New Workout Dvds...!!! 

Last Friday I was a Samer when I weighed in..so since Friday I have been alternating her Banish Fat Boost Metabolism and Trouble Zones DVD workouts and I am weighed myself this a.m. and I am down 2 pounds!!!!  in 4day!!!!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Congrats LMO!
It's great to find a workout that sticks for you!
Yesterday I started doing these workouts on Sparkpeople and I was watching television at the same time. I got so caught in my show that I didn't even realize despite how much I was sweating that 40 minutes had gone by!!
It was a great feeling - I was just reading the workout to do next and doing the correct reps and sets.
Yay!


----------



## iggbees

LMO429 said:


> I know I talk about her all the time but.......
> 
> I love love love Jillian Michael's New Workout Dvds...!!!



i've heard that her DVDs are excellent!

i've been playing around with the wii fit for the past 3 nights and I LOVE IT!  i forgot how much fun it is. i absolutely love the boxing game, i wish they just had a full boxing game for the wii. i think it would be awesome. i heard that the jillian michaels wii game stinks though, which is unfortunate.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I know I talk about her all the time but.......
> 
> I love love love Jillian Michael's New Workout Dvds...!!!
> 
> Last Friday I was a Samer when I weighed in..so since Friday I have been alternating her Banish Fat Boost Metabolism and Trouble Zones DVD workouts and I am weighed myself this a.m. and I am down 2 pounds!!!!  in 4day!!!!!



They have most of them on our free ExerciseTV on demand, here.  I tried that Boost Metabolism workout the other day and made it through about half.  WOWOWOW is that one hard!!!   

I love her workouts but she has a tendency to jump around a bit much for me (or maybe my floor?).   I am not getting any younger and she puts a lot of stress on the knees.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> They have most of them on our free ExerciseTV on demand, here.  I tried that Boost Metabolism workout the other day and made it through about half.  WOWOWOW is that one hard!!!
> 
> I love her workouts but she has a tendency to jump around a bit much for me (or maybe my floor?).   I am not getting any younger and she puts a lot of stress on the knees.


I have the 30-day Shred, the Front Side/Back Side set, and a Biggest Loser workout with Jillian, Bob, and that other chick who was on the show a few seasons ago.  And this is my one problem with them as well.  Years of carrying around 50-90 pounds of extra weight have left me with a bad hip and a bad knee (both on the left side).  Sometimes I can get through an entire workout with no problems.  But then there are those times that after one set of front lunges, I can barely put any weight on my left leg.  And then I'm shot for the next week.  So unfortunately I'm more into the lower impact exercises like walking (I'm attemping the couch to 5k program, but I have the same problem to a lesser extent with that) or Yoga simply because I can do them more than once a week.


----------



## LMO429

iggbees said:


> i've heard that her DVDs are excellent!
> 
> i've been playing around with the wii fit for the past 3 nights and I LOVE IT!  i forgot how much fun it is. i absolutely love the boxing game, i wish they just had a full boxing game for the wii. i think it would be awesome. i heard that the jillian michaels wii game stinks though, which is unfortunate.



I have the Wii Game from Jillian Michaels it is a major disappointment. But her workout dvds are amazing 


I would kill for her to come out with a 90 day series, similiar to Power 90x or chalean extreme


----------



## HockeyKat

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I have the 30-day Shred, the Front Side/Back Side set, and a Biggest Loser workout with Jillian, Bob, and that other chick who was on the show a few seasons ago.  And this is my one problem with them as well.  Years of carrying around 50-90 pounds of extra weight have left me with a bad hip and a bad knee (both on the left side).  Sometimes I can get through an entire workout with no problems.  But then there are those times that after one set of front lunges, I can barely put any weight on my left leg.  And then I'm shot for the next week.  So unfortunately I'm more into the lower impact exercises like walking (I'm attemping the couch to 5k program, but I have the same problem to a lesser extent with that) or Yoga simply because I can do them more than once a week.



I am attempting the couch to 5K program as well.  I did w3d1 yesterday and then followed it with 30day shred.  So far the only pain is mild muscle soreness, but I will see how I feel after d3...  I am doing a 5K on Apr 26th with a fellow WISHer, in NJ, but I don't think we will be running the whole thing.

Have you tried any of the machines, like an elliptical?  Or if you don't have access to a gym, I recommend buying some sort of mini-stepper, which seems to be a lot less impact than running or jumping around.   I got mine for about $30 from craigslist, which is a great resource for used sporting goods, or I think you can get a new one from wally-world or similar places for about $40-50.    They fit nicely under the bed or in the garage, too, and can be moved easily.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

I'm so proud of myself!!
Today, after a work trip, my boss offered to buy me a the crew a milkshake and I turned it down! I've never turned down a chocolate milkshake before!! But, I had just eaten lunch and I knew I didn't need it and I didn't get it!
YAY PROGRESS!!!


----------



## iggbees

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I'm so proud of myself!!
> Today, after a work trip, my boss offered to buy me a the crew a milkshake and I turned it down! I've never turned down a chocolate milkshake before!! But, I had just eaten lunch and I knew I didn't need it and I didn't get it!
> YAY PROGRESS!!!



you're better than i am, my boss bought us all lunch today (and of course i pick a horribly greasy sandwich, which i only ate half of though) and then she brings out the cookies and i ate a chocolate chip one.


----------



## LMO429

iggbees said:


> you're better than i am, my boss bought us all lunch today (and of course i pick a horribly greasy sandwich, which i only ate half of though) and then she brings out the cookies and i ate a chocolate chip one.



Do not beat yourself up!

I am in the middle of reading Bethenny Frankel's book Naturally Thin the  book is pretty much common sense but she makes ALOT of great points. Basically think of your eating as a Bank Account!:

Basically the books attitude would be So what if you ate a greasy sandwich and a cookie....So you "spent" a little bit more on food today than you would have liked to so tomorrow hit the gym and eat clean its all about balance


----------



## iggbees

LMO429 said:


> Do not beat yourself up!
> 
> I am in the middle of reading Bethenny Frankel's book Naturally Thin the  book is pretty much common sense but she makes ALOT of great points. Basically think of your eating as a Bank Account!:
> 
> Basically the books attitude would be So what if you ate a greasy sandwich and a cookie....So you "spent" a little bit more on food today than you would have liked to so tomorrow hit the gym and eat clean its all about balance



haha. i like that thinking. it's actually really a smart way of controlling your food "spending"! thanks for the tip!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

So, all of your kind words about Jillian Michaels made me want to try her videos. So, last night I did the No More Trouble Zones workout. OH MY GOD.
It kicked my butt! At first I was like... there's no way I can do this.
But, as I got into it, I LOVE the circuits!
I've never sweat so much in my life!
It was such a GREAT feeling!
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I've lost 5.7 pounds already this week!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(April Fools!)

Seriously though, I did my super-secret mid-week weigh in this morning, and I was down a little over 1/2 pound.  Now, I'm not going to read too much into that because I was down about the same amount last week Wednesday and ended up gaining a little by Friday.  But it was encouraging.  And this week, I'm going to avoid doing any strength training at all on Thursday, just in case there is some truth to the whole "strength training causes you to retain acid in your muscles and thus gives you a false weight gain" thing.  We'll see if that makes any difference.

I'm just super anxious for the weather to improve!  I really want to get out and get walking, and restart the Couch to 5k program.  I got through week three last year, and then I got really busy with landscaping projects that pretty much sidetracked me for the rest of the summer.  And unfortunately, the weather only cooperates about 4-5 months out of the year in Wisconsin.  I just KNOW that that I'll see better results once I can get outside more.

Have a happy Wednesday everybody!

(And by the way, why doesn't our thread have the little green smiley guy any more?)


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Okay. So, confession: I've been eating poptarts for breakfast for way too long 
So, I need something to eat for breakfast that I can eat/make quickly. The only problem with things I've found is that I have stomach problems, so I need something with enough carbs to fill me up. But, I just saw how many calories are in poptarts and I DEFINITELY need to stop!
Teach me!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I always eat kashi cereal for breakfast. Any kind of it is so good, and it does fill you up!
On the weekends I like to make eggs, kashi waffles and yogurt for breakfast. It has about the time amount of calories as the cereal, which isn't a lot.

Just checking in. I was gone on a trip Sunday-Tuesday and I feel like I've gained 10 pounds. All we did it seemed was eat and I didn't know what the healthiest choices were on the menus so when they got fastfood I broke out my cereal to have instead. 

New start in April!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Okay. So, confession: I've been eating poptarts for breakfast for way too long
> So, I need something to eat for breakfast that I can eat/make quickly. The only problem with things I've found is that I have stomach problems, so I need something with enough carbs to fill me up. But, I just saw how many calories are in poptarts and I DEFINITELY need to stop!
> Teach me!


I like FiberOne cereal myself.  I've been getting their Raisin Bran lately, but the Honey Clusters one is pretty good too.  It's just disappointing that it is so expensive.  I used to get the Malt-O-Meal (read: generic) versions of Fruity Pebbles, Lucky Charms, Sugar Smacks, etc.  They are cheap and very similar in flavor to the name brand stuff.  But they are also loaded with sugar and low in the healthy stuff that I should be eating.  So now I have FiberOne and a glass of Diet V8 Berry Splash (which is -0- WW points) every morning; except for Friday when I reward myself with a Costco muffin.

(And by the way, it is these little "a-ha" moments like you have had that will really make your weight loss journey not just a "diet" but a lifestyle change.  So great job on identifying an area where you can improve!)



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just checking in. I was gone on a trip Sunday-Tuesday and I feel like I've gained 10 pounds. All we did it seemed was eat and I didn't know what the healthiest choices were on the menus so when they got fastfood I broke out my cereal to have instead.
> 
> New start in April!
> Have a great day everyone!


Sounds like fun!  I had a trip like that a few weeks ago, where we were out of town from Thursday-Sunday, and like you said all we seemed to do was eat.  I tried to make good choices, but most of the places around just did not offer good choices.  Thankfully, I only gained about 1/2 pound that week.  I think that was a minor miracle.

Hope everyone has a great Weigh-in Eve day!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi Peeps!  How's everyone's week going? I'm having a pretty good one. I'm feeling good about weigh in. Sometimes I just have a feeling. I'm not overly excited, but I feel like it's gonna be in the right direction. I've been on track, which I feel good about. And I got my hair done last night. Nothing like a much needed hair cut and color to make a girl feel good!  No more purple in it now. I miss the purple, but I went lighter blonde for spring/summer, so I thought the purple would be too much. So instead it's PINK!! (This is just underneath and in the back for those who don't know.) I'll try to take and post a pic soon. I'll wait for the initial fading though. It's a bit reddish pink right now, which I suspect will change after a few washes. Hope everyone else is having a good week. Good luck tomorrow for weigh in!

Almost forgot to comment on the breakfast question! I usually have the Fiber One Honey Clusters that Aaron mentioned, or Quaker Weight Control or Simple Harvest oatmeal. I've also had other types of Fiber One & All Bran Strawberry Medley, which was really good. And I always add 1 Tbsp each of wheat germ and milled flax seed. I usually have an Activia yogurt too when I get to work.


----------



## HockeyKat

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Okay. So, confession: I've been eating poptarts for breakfast for way too long
> So, I need something to eat for breakfast that I can eat/make quickly. The only problem with things I've found is that I have stomach problems, so I need something with enough carbs to fill me up. But, I just saw how many calories are in poptarts and I DEFINITELY need to stop!
> Teach me!



I use the regular Fiber One cereal.   I know that it doesn't taste the best, but it is only 60 cals in a 1/2 cup, 14g fiber, and super-filling.   Sometimes I add about 1/3 of a packet of the dt hot cocoa (25 cals in the packet) to make it taste better, but I have gotten very used to it and it sticks to you but good.   

If you are pressed for time in the mornings and need an on-the-go solution, I would look at either the special k bars or the fiber one ones.  The apple struesel fiber one bar is delicious.


----------



## ArielSRL

I do Yogurt Burst Cheerios with 8th Continent Light Soymilk, then about an hour or so later, I have a Cranberry Orange muffin that I make from a mix. The cereal with soymilk is 3 points, the muffin is 2.



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Okay. So, confession: I've been eating poptarts for breakfast for way too long
> So, I need something to eat for breakfast that I can eat/make quickly. The only problem with things I've found is that I have stomach problems, so I need something with enough carbs to fill me up. But, I just saw how many calories are in poptarts and I DEFINITELY need to stop!
> Teach me!


----------



## pjlla

Don't forget about oatmeal for breakfast.  I bought a high fiber Quaker instant that is very tasty for 3 pts.  Then I was looking around at Big Lots (of all places) and found another brand (which I have seen at Walmart- "Mom's Best) which is only 2 pts per serving.  I haven't tried the Mom's Best yet, but I am hoping it is good because I would love to have that extra point in the morning for fruit.  

Sometimes I have instant grits with a dab of light Smart Balance and salt, or a few tbs. of light syrup.  YUMMY... I like them either salty or sweet.

I frequently have a Thomas' double fiber english muffin (I think those are the ones that are 110 calories and 8 grams of fiber). I top them with 2 tb. of the peanut butter/tofu spread (1 pt. per tbs) I posted the recipe for in the past.  That is a pretty decent breakfast for 3 points... plus a hot drink and fruit and I am ready to go!

I will admit, most of the above mentioned breakfasts only last a few hours, which is tough on work days when I am eating bkfst at 7 or 7:30 am and don't have lunch until 12 or 1pm.  But I try to plan in a morning snack of either protein (cheese stick) or fruit.

Breakfast is such an important meal... I'm glad to see that you are giving up the empty calories in a Poptart (although I admit I LOVE the frosted strawberry ones!) and trying to find something better.  

If you have more time, don't forget about eggs!.......................P


----------



## pjlla

Just jumping in here to say good luck to you all on the scales tomorrow!  I'm trying not to get my hopes up, since I have had a few lousy weeks lately... but I can't imagine trying much harder than I have this week.  

I might try to fit in one last workout tonight (if I can get my behind off of the computer!)...................P


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh! eggs.  If you have time, I love doing a psuedo egg mcmuffin.   I take a microwavable bowl, spray it with cooking spray, and add 1/4 cup of better n eggs.   Salt/pepper very lightly.  I sometimes add 1 tbsp of real bacon bits (adds 25 cals).  Nuke for 1 min or until eggs are done.   In the meantime, toast a low cal/high fiber english muffin.   Add eggs, sprinkle with a little bit of reduced fat shredded cheese, and voila!   Usually in the 150-175 calorie range, depending on your ingredients.

I also sometimes do a Kavli crispbread or two (15 cals each), spread with light cream cheese, some diced red onion, and an oz or two of smoked salmon.  Dieter's version of bagels n lox.   

I have yet to find anything that sticks with me like the fiber one, though, so that is my usual.



And, I have to brag here too.   Today in my kickboxing class I managed to do 100 pushups, and 50 of them were NOT on my knees!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

HockeyKat said:


> And, I have to brag here too.   Today in my kickboxing class I managed to do 100 pushups, and 50 of them were NOT on my knees!



YAY! I know how good that feels! It is a huge step up (literally!  )

Thanks for all the suggestions! I really enjoy eggs, especially hard boiled, so I think I might cook a bunch and keep them in the refrigerator so that I have them on hand for breakfasts. Thanks so much for all your advice!
See, I'm bad, I usually have a bowl of Honey Nute Cheerios AND two poptarts...
I just have stomach problems, and if I don't get enough carbs that actually fill me up, I feel like my stomach is eating itself for the rest of the morning. Maybe there is a pill I can take to solve this? But, I'd rather just eat haha
So maybe I'll try eggs, cereal and a yogurt. 
Here's hoping the scale is nice tomorrow!


----------



## iggbees

::Snow_White:: said:


> I always eat kashi cereal for breakfast. Any kind of it is so good, and it does fill you up!
> On the weekends I like to make eggs, kashi waffles and yogurt for breakfast. It has about the time amount of calories as the cereal, which isn't a lot.



ooo kashi cereal is my favorite. i like the cinnamon wheat ones. yummy. i add a half a cup of ff lactaid. although, i usually eat only a kashi breakfast bar in the morning. they are my favorite.

i've never had the kashi waffles, how are they? my boyfriend loves waffles, this would be a good saturday breakfast.


----------



## HockeyKat

iggbees said:


> ooo kashi cereal is my favorite. i like the cinnamon wheat ones. yummy. i add a half a cup of ff lactaid. although, i usually eat only a kashi breakfast bar in the morning. they are my favorite.
> 
> i've never had the kashi waffles, how are they? my boyfriend loves waffles, this would be a good saturday breakfast.



I have had the blueberry ones and they aren't bad.  I like the special K eggo waffles, too, esp the red berry.

I make pancakes sometimes with the bisquick heart smart, and if you had a waffle maker you might be able to use that in it...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Oh yeah! On Sunday mornings we often have pancakes made with the Fiber One mix. They're good.


----------



## dwheatl

I eat a half cup of the go lean crunch and a half cup of special k. I love the go lean crunch, but it is so high in fiber that I'm not fit for polite society if I eat just that.

I also like the Sara Lee 45 calorie a slice bread toasted with peanut butter and sugar-free jam. 

If you have stomach troubles like that, you definitely need protein with those carbs. Something to stay with you when the carbs are burned up.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Sounds like fun!  I had a trip like that a few weeks ago, where we were out of town from Thursday-Sunday, and like you said all we seemed to do was eat.  I tried to make good choices, but most of the places around just did not offer good choices.  Thankfully, I only gained about 1/2 pound that week.  I think that was a minor miracle.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Weigh-in Eve day!



I'm afraid to see what the scale says, but I'm trying to keep what I think wide that way I won't freak out when I see the number go up. Happily back on it today and I feel a lot better already.



iggbees said:


> ooo kashi cereal is my favorite. i like the cinnamon wheat ones. yummy. i add a half a cup of ff lactaid. although, i usually eat only a kashi breakfast bar in the morning. they are my favorite.
> 
> i've never had the kashi waffles, how are they? my boyfriend loves waffles, this would be a good saturday breakfast.




My favorite is the oat hearts and cheerio looking cereal. I love the go lean crunch too.

I've had the wheat ones and they are delicious, I love them. I don't put butter on them though, I just dip them in my yogurt. Yummy.


----------



## Nefferz

Oh.. am I the first Friday morning poster?  Wow.. usually I'm a day late!

Anyway- I'm -2 this week and pretty darned happy about it!  The thought of wearing a bathing suit was beginning to creep me out a bit.  Now it's not quite so scary.

I've been reading the posts about breakfast and I have to agree completely- If I miss breakfast, I'm off for the rest of the day.  This morning I had one of the Thomas' hearty grain English muffins and a bit of turkey.  It came to 1.5 points, I think.  

Hope everyone has a great weigh-in day, and a great weekend!


----------



## pjlla

Quick check in with my weigh-in.  I am DOWN 2.8 !! WOOHOO!  I might actually make my Easter challenge number!  I'll be back later when I am not rushing off!........................P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Morning!
I'm +.8.
Definately not as bad as I figured it would be.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## iggbees

i'm *-2.7* this week (i had only lost 1.6 lbs as of yesterday). it's been a stressful week for me so i've lost a bit of weight from just not eating properly. i've been having a very small breakfast and lunch and then a normal dinner. i'm usually starving by the time i get home from work. i haven't been stocking the house with any food, so we've just been eating what we have, which isn't much useful stuff. haha. 

i don't know where i'm losing this weight from though, nothing feels smaller and i've lost a total of almost 5 lbs so far. haha.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am down 2.5 pounds from last week

Aaron is there a current challenge going on for Easter or Memorial Day?  

If so for Easter Challenge please put me down for 4 pounds. Memorial Day Challenge please put me down for 7 pounds! Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Happy Friday everybody! 

I'm *down 1.2* this week. So my gain from two weeks ago is gone and then some.  Wish it was more, but I'll take it. That puts me at 192.6. Not sure I'm gonna make my Easter challenge goal, but if I could get into the 180's, I'd be pretty happy. I'll be working my booty off this week for sure!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!

I am down -1.8 this week!  I had to work late a lot this week and didn't get to exercise as much as normal, so this was a pleasant surprise this morning.

I'm only 2.2 lbs away from my goal (not sure if I'll set another goal after I reach that one or just work to maintain) - maybe I can reach it before I go to the beach in a month. I'm gonna try!

Hope everyone has good numbers this week. The spring weather is going to help, I'm sure!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Hi all...

I am +2... I had a bad week.  My DD has been sick all week, and DH and I have been taking turns on who works from home when it was possible, rather than taking a day off.  I haven't been getting much sleep, and haven't worked out at all.  We have all been eating horribly this past week.  I completely expected to gain... in fact I'm surprised that it's not more.  My body feels completely stressed out... and I absolutely hate it.

So the good thing is that my DD is feeling a little better, her cough sounds a whole lot better and her fever is going down.  We're on day 8 now, so this can't last much longer... right?  Things can get back to normal soon!

I've seen some of the breakfast discussion here... I usually eat two eggos and some berries for breakfast.  I don't like anything on my eggos (syrup or other), so it's usually something I can pop in the toaster and run out the door with.  I'll eat my fruit while I'm making the eggos.  The ones that are especially tasty are the chocolate chip ones... and I think they are just a few calories more than the regular ones (like 10 or 15).

Aaron - I didn't want in on the Easter challenge, but if we're doing a Memorial Day challenge, I would like in on that one... please put me down for 7 lbs.  Thanks!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I am +2lbs, which I expected so there you go! I want to lose this again before weigh-in next week, because on Easter Sunday I am off to Cyprus for a week for BIL's wedding!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> And, I have to brag here too.   Today in my kickboxing class I managed to do 100 pushups, and 50 of them were NOT on my knees!


  I am very impressed!  Way to go!  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am down 2.5 pounds from last week
> 
> Aaron is there a current challenge going on for Easter or Memorial Day?
> 
> If so for Easter Challenge please put me down for 4 pounds. Memorial Day Challenge please put me down for 7 pounds! Thanks!


We're doing Easter this time around (and I've already got your 4 pound goal down - I've just been really sucky at posting the updates the past few weeks).  But it looks like Memorial Day is 6 weeks after, so that's a good number for the next challenge.



LittleBoPeep said:


> Aaron - I didn't want in on the Easter challenge, but if we're doing a Memorial Day challenge, I would like in on that one... please put me down for 7 lbs.


Keep an eye out next week -- I'll probably be checking to see if anybody is up for a Memorial Day challenge after we are done with the current Easter one.

Now as for me - I *lost 1.4 pounds *this week!!!  I can't tell you how big of a relief it was after such a long period of gaining.  I didn't really do anything differently, except for the bread change on my daily sandwich.  And that couldn't have made the difference, could it have???  I'm "only" 2.6 pounds away from finally getting back into the 150's.  So at my current rate, I should be able to hit that by the end of summer...

Have a great day and an even better weekend everybody!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey everyone!!
Well, this is my first week of getting my life together and I am down .5  this week!!
I know it's not much but for my first week dieting and exercising, I'm pretty happy. I'm starting to see what works for me and what doesn't. 
Thanks everyone for the support!!

Stacey


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Well, this is my first week of getting my life together and I am down .5  this week!!
> I know it's not much but for my first week dieting and exercising, I'm pretty happy. I'm starting to see what works for me and what doesn't.
> Thanks everyone for the support!!
> 
> Stacey


Great job!  And I'm glad you aren't down about losing "only" 0.5 pounds.  Just remember that if you can do that every week for a year, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Not bad, huh?  It's like my signature says - slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi my friends - I have been MIA for almost two weeks I think.  My mom had a CAT scan last friday and they found a blood clot in her heart (very scary).  She was admitted and put on bloodthinners and is doing well so no worries.  Me last friday I went to the doctor because I had this red, hard, hot rash on my side (right wear my bra strap would be under my arm pit).  He said it was Cellulitis and I am on antibiotics but it still hasn't cleared up completely.  Waiting for him to call me back.  I forgot to weigh myself this morning but I'll do it tomorrow.  I think I'm down but I just don't know how much.

I promise right now not to be away from here for more than a couple of days.  It's not good for me.  

I'm going to NYC tomorrow with a friend to the WOD for a pin event.  We are going to go see Mary Poppins too.  I can't wait to tell you all about it.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi my friends - I have been MIA for almost two weeks I think.  My mom had a CAT scan last friday and they found a blood clot in her heart (very scary).  She was admitted and put on bloodthinners and is doing well so no worries.  Me last friday I went to the doctor because I had this red, hard, hot rash on my side (right wear my bra strap would be under my arm pit).  He said it was Cellulitis and I am on antibiotics but it still hasn't cleared up completely.  Waiting for him to call me back.  I forgot to weigh myself this morning but I'll do it tomorrow.  I think I'm down but I just don't know how much.
> 
> I promise right now not to be away from here for more than a couple of days.  It's not good for me.  .


 Hope things improve for you.

I'm up 1.2 this week. I've gone back to regular food instead of Nutrisystem, and I may have overindulged a couple of days. Note to self - lowfat ice cream does not mean double the serving size.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!! 

Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.

YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi fellow losers! It's been a busy week around here. I've been doing the c25k program, more or less. I'm not sure if I'm going to do a 5k but I am signed up to do a 60k walk in the fall. It's a 2 day event for breast cancer. It's going to be a big challenge but I'm super excited about it. 

I finally joined facebook. I had been resisting since I don't have tons of free time but I figured I may as well join and get in on some of the things people keep telling me about. 

And the big news........ I am  -1.4 lbs this week! I've walked or ran 13 miles this week so I'd better be seeing some results. 

Well, we're off to our usual Sat night out with friends. Have a great weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

willonlyflytodisney said:


> So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
> I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!!
> 
> Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.
> 
> YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!


  I think you missed this one. Congratulations!


----------



## pjlla

willonlyflytodisney said:


> So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
> I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!!
> 
> Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.
> 
> YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!



Good job!  You are obviously very excited!  Hope Emerson is everything you need it to be.  Congratulations!........................P


----------



## pjlla

Holy CRAP!  Did I kill the Peeps thread??  I'm SO SORRY! ................P


----------



## lovealldisney

willonlyflytodisney said:


> So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
> I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!!
> 
> Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.
> 
> YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!





Ok better late than never! Congrats on the new school!
Oh and suggestions you had for breakfast instead of pop tarts?? 
I like bran cereal with yoplait light thick and creamy yogurt with fresh berries. I like to layer it like a parfait. That is something you could make to go I would think. Or how about a hard boiled egg and mybe some cheese. It's the protien you want it will stick with you longer. 



Ok sorry I have been MIA lately. But I took a new postion at work and moving from one office to another has been crazy. On top of trying to figure this postion out. It's newly created so it's up to me to work out the kinks. 

One big worry next week!!! Brewers baseball game!!! You know how I love me some stadium food!! I think we are going to stop though at Subway and bring that in. But oh those HOTDOGS with the secret SAUCE!!! Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## LMO429

Since the Peep Thread is slowing down a little, maybe we could all start posting our daily exercise/ water cosumption to keep us all better accountable?  What do you think?


----------



## LMO429

Ok I will go first 

Yesterday I drank 9 glassses of water, I did Jillian Michael's No More Trouble Zones

today I did Jillian Michael's Banish Fat Boost Metabolism I completed all 7 circuits then I did Chalean extreme I Got abs 10 minutes


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> One big worry next week!!! Brewers baseball game!!! You know how I love me some stadium food!! I think we are going to stop though at Subway and bring that in. But oh those HOTDOGS with the secret SAUCE!!! Have a great week everyone!!


I know, I am so pumped for the start of the season!  When are you going?  I'll be there opening day, but then my next game (I have a 20-game season ticket package) isn't until May 2.  So that gives me almost a month of not being tempted by all of the yummy stadium.  And I agree - hotdogs with the "Secret" Stadium Sauce are the best!



LMO429 said:


> Since the Peep Thread is slowing down a little, maybe we could all start posting our daily exercise/ water cosumption to keep us all better accountable?  What do you think?


Good idea!  Although, water will be tough for me to count because I just drink it mindlessly.  I typically have a 20-oz mug full every hour at work, and then I'll have 5 or 6 glasses at home.  So I definitly get my water in.

Exercise last night was 50 minutes of strength training.  Tonight it'll be an hour or so of cardio; not sure if that'll be exercise DVD's or what.  But that's the plan at least.

Despite all of my struggles this year (I'm only 5 pounds lower than I was this time last year), my clothes do seem to be fitting me better.  Shirts that were a little too tight to wear a few months ago are now fitting really well.  And my pants have been feeling a lot looser lately.  So maybe all of this hard work is paying off afterall.  

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## lovealldisney

> I know, I am so pumped for the start of the season! When are you going? I'll be there opening day, but then my next game (I have a 20-game season ticket package) isn't until May 2. So that gives me almost a month of not being tempted by all of the yummy stadium. And I agree - hotdogs with the "Secret" Stadium Sauce are the best!



Aaron:
I am so jealous you are going to opening day!! You know if you aren't able to go.....  My DD her friend and myself are going to next Tuesdays game then we have tickets for 5/10 game on Mothers Day against the Cubs!! So excited for that game. Hey if you ever can't go to a game you know someone on the DIS that will be glad to take them off your hands!!! All you have to do is PM me!!!! 

We try to get to a few games over the season. My DD and I usually go sometime around her B-Day in July. I still need to purchase those. Have fun at the opener! GO BREWERS!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

PEEPS!
i am back from the cruise! it was a good time..but oh my do i have a lot of work to do..it hit me that my wedding is 6 months away and i am NO WHERE near where i want to be weight/fitness wise..time to turn it up gang.
So here is my pledge to myself and fellow peeps:
1. Work out 6 times a week..3 will be strictly cardio and 3 cardio with strength
2. STAY ON PLAN with weigth watchers...i think my downfall has been using all my extra points on the weekend instead of spreading them out if need be..this will be a big challenge for me since eating is the bigger issue with my weight than exercising..but i need to do it
3. drink that water and stay positive!
I will not be working out today since i am still totally doped up from valium i took to fly yesterday..but tommorow is begins!
i hope all is well with all of you..i will be checking in alot more now..it always helps me stay on track!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey all! I'm still here. I've been OP nad didn't even miss my 'free' meal on Sat. I didn't exercise at all this weekend but my trainer told me to take a break. I got on the eliptical today and pushed myself. It felt good and I was going faster than I had before. I'm constantly pushing and cheering myself on. 

I hopped on the scale this am and liked what I saw. In past weeks I'd be heavier on Mon than I was Fri and need a few days to lose it but today, I'm dead even. That means everything I do this week will be all progress, not redoing what I did last week. 

Other than that, I've been hanging out on facebook. I know there are a lot of peeps over there. I'd love to add you to my friends list. PM me for my last name if you're interested!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hello everyone!
Only 4 days of school this week.

My mom agreed and is letting me get up at 5 in the morning to do pilates as long as I'm quiet. 



LMO429 said:


> Since the Peep Thread is slowing down a little, maybe we could all start posting our daily exercise/ water cosumption to keep us all better accountable?  What do you think?



Sounds good!

I'll count all my water tomorrow since I don't remember for today.

But I did 30 minutes of pilates today.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!
Didn't count my water, but 40 minutes of Jillian Michaels for today!
Boy she kicks my butt. Hopefully I'll be able to work up to doing all of the circuits soon. But for now it's working very well.

I'm on facebook too!
Why dont we have a Facebook group for the Peeps?


----------



## the Fidge

Ok I found you guys, sorry computer crashed house got struck by lightning and I started a 2nd full time job gotta pay the big mouse for June!  HOpe everybody is doing well and will catch up tonight!

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## LMO429

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys!
> Didn't count my water, but 40 minutes of Jillian Michaels for today!
> Boy she kicks my butt. Hopefully I'll be able to work up to doing all of the circuits soon. But for now it's working very well.
> 
> I'm on facebook too!
> Why dont we have a Facebook group for the Peeps?



There is a Facebook for Peeps..put in your search DIS PEEPS


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mousehouselover said:


> I hopped on the scale this am and liked what I saw. In past weeks I'd be heavier on Mon than I was Fri and need a few days to lose it but today, I'm dead even. That means everything I do this week will be all progress, not redoing what I did last week.
> 
> Other than that, I've been hanging out on facebook. I know there are a lot of peeps over there. I'd love to add you to my friends list. PM me for my last name if you're interested!


Yeah, I've got the same problem.  I always seem to be up a pound or so on Monday, so like you said I'm working all week to just get back to where I was on Friday.  Although the past two weeks, I seem to have turned a corner.  I lost over a pound last week, and I'm down almost a pound this morning.  And I honestly haven't changed a thing except for the bread that I eat my sandwich on for lunch every day.  I went from a white bread to a multigrain bread.  Can it really be that simple?  Or is all of the strength training I've been doing finally starting to kick in and increase my metabolism?  I don't know, but I'm not complaining.  Of course, this weekend will be the true test.  Brewers baseball game on Friday, wife's family Easter on Saturday, my family's Easter on Sunday.  And there is never a shortage of yummy foods at any of those.

Oh, and check you PM inbox...

Yesterday I drank my usual large quantity of water.  And since it was such a beautiful day (50 degrees and sunny), I took the dog for a nice long walk instead of doing an exercise DVD for my cardio workout.  And I'll probably do the same tonight before my strength training.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## LMO429

Yesterday I drank about 9 glasses of water

This a.m. I did Jillian Michaels No More Trouble Zones.

Feel puffy today Aunt Flow should be visiting me any minute today!

I leave for Disney in ONE MONTH from Tomorrow!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm checking in for last Friday!  I'm sorry I'm late but my internet is still not working.  I'm *down 1lb *and currently weigh 144 lbs. Only 9 more to go.  
_________________________________________________________________

Only 3 weeks of clinicals and I'm officially done with college.  I can't wait!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Just joined the DIS Peeps group on Facebook! I'm Stacey Y! Someone approve me please!

Today was not a good day. I called in sick due to major migraines 
I have my passover seder tonight and hopefully I can get home/feel better early enough to get in a bit of cardio.

Happy Pesach to those that celebrate! Matzah, here I come!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'll start with today for water and work outs - I drank 14 glasses of water, and I walked for 30 minutes at lunch. Then I did 68 minutes on the bike tonight when I got home.  (That's me working it!)



LMO429 said:


> Yesterday I drank about 9 glasses of water
> 
> This a.m. I did Jillian Michaels No More Trouble Zones.
> 
> Feel puffy today Aunt Flow should be visiting me any minute today!
> 
> I leave for Disney in ONE MONTH from Tomorrow!



We need to plan a meet!! It may take me a day or two, but I'll send you a message over on Facebook. Someone else is going at the same time as the both of us, right? 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Just joined the DIS Peeps group on Facebook! I'm Stacey Y! Someone approve me please!
> 
> Today was not a good day. I called in sick due to major migraines
> I have my passover seder tonight and hopefully I can get home/feel better early enough to get in a bit of cardio.
> 
> Happy Pesach to those that celebrate! Matzah, here I come!



You are approved!  

Peeps, Wendy doesn't seem to be showing up on Facebook anymore. Has anyone heard from her? That means that for now, I am the only one who can approve requests to join the Peep group over there. If anyone sends a request, could you please do what Stacey did and let me know here that there is one waiting to be approved and give me your first name. You can PM me if you would prefer. I have one waiting for approval right now, and I'm not sure who it is. Noni, I got yours! 

Actually, I just saw that the other person requesting to join the group has punkin as a friend, so I'm going to go ahead and approve that one.


----------



## mousehouselover

Yay! I'm a Facebook peep! And I'm the other peep that's going to WDW in late May. We check in on the 17th for a night at SoG and then we have a week at OKW. 

I drank my usual 2 liters today, yesterday it was over 3!! 

I've been really good with my exercise. I haven't made up my mind about a 5k but I'm still training like I'm actually going to run one. I do have a big walk in the fall, it's 40 miles over 2 days. It's for breast cancer treatment so it's an important issue. This event has been going on in Canada for several years and they decided to bring it to the US. I'm not sure how they chose one of our hospitals to partner with but Indy has the honor of hosting this event for it's US premier. 

Aaron~ Sometimes all the body needs is a little nudge and everything falls together. I thought I was eating well and stayed OP but this week I changed my eating gabits and I'm seeing lots of progress. The weights and cardio help a lot I'm sure but I really think shaking things up a bit is the key to continued progress. I added you as a friend. The background in my photo should look familiar. 

Stacey~ I hope you got a bit of rest and felt better for your sedar. 

Fran~ Congrats!!! You are so awesome for getting your degree and sticking with your healthy eating through all of it. 

I've got to get going........ I only did 2.17 miles on the elliptical at lunchtime. I have to do at least 2 more before bed.


----------



## dwheatl

OK, you folks inspired me. I came home completely exhausted, but the thought of not posting exercise bugged me, so I hopped on the bike.
Today's total: 
Ten glasses of water,
35 minutes on the bike
10 minutes of strength training
10 minutes of THE BUNNY HOP! Don't I lead the glamorous life? If you want to join me in the hop, heed this warning - Make a visit to the potty before you start.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yesterdays:
4 and a half bottles of water.
30 minutes of pilates.
20 minutes of yoga.


----------



## DisneyLaura

willonlyflytodisney said:


> So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
> I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!!
> 
> Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.
> 
> YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!



Congrats on the transfer



mousehouselover said:


> Hi fellow losers! It's been a busy week around here. I've been doing the c25k program, more or less. I'm not sure if I'm going to do a 5k but I am signed up to do a 60k walk in the fall. It's a 2 day event for breast cancer.



I want to do this too.  



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Just joined the DIS Peeps group on Facebook! I'm Stacey Y! Someone approve me please!
> 
> Today was not a good day. I called in sick due to major migraines
> I have my passover seder tonight and hopefully I can get home/feel better early enough to get in a bit of cardio.
> 
> Happy Pesach to those that celebrate! Matzah, here I come!



Happy Passover to you.


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'll start with today for water and work outs - I drank 14 glasses of water, and I walked for 30 minutes at lunch. Then I did 68 minutes on the bike tonight when I got home.  (That's me working it!)
> 
> 
> 
> We need to plan a meet!! It may take me a day or two, but I'll send you a message over on Facebook. Someone else is going at the same time as the both of us, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You are approved!
> 
> Peeps, Wendy doesn't seem to be showing up on Facebook anymore. Has anyone heard from her? That means that for now, I am the only one who can approve requests to join the Peep group over there. If anyone sends a request, could you please do what Stacey did and let me know here that there is one waiting to be approved and give me your first name. You can PM me if you would prefer. I have one waiting for approval right now, and I'm not sure who it is. Noni, I got yours!
> 
> Actually, I just saw that the other person requesting to join the group has punkin as a friend, so I'm going to go ahead and approve that one.





Let's try to figure something out....I am staying at the Dolphin Hotel May 9th then on the Disney Wonder from May 10th - May 14th. from May 14th - May 21st I will be at the beach club!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.




I'm so Sorry! Sending you some pixie dust so something can be worked out!  You deserve a trip to WDW after everything you have been going through


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.



Did you get the trip insurance?  Maybe this can be a decision you don't have to make right away if you have the insurance.

Also it looks like flights have been staying the same $ wise so maybe you can wait on booking the flight as well.  It breaks my heart when I hear about someone not being able to go to Disney especially since I know how much we all look forward to going there.


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.



 Right now think positive! I know it sucks to have to think about cancelling. Hopefully there's something just around the corner and he'll continue working. We've had to cancel trip for free dining, two years in a row and it sucks big time to do it but we've been able to rescudule for a few months later and had a great time. 

Fran~ I see you're Disney bound in late May or early June. If you're going to be there the week of May 18th there are a couple more peeps that are trying to get together.


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Did you get the trip insurance?  Maybe this can be a decision you don't have to make right away if you have the insurance.
> 
> Also it looks like flights have been staying the same $ wise so maybe you can wait on booking the flight as well.  It breaks my heart when I hear about someone not being able to go to Disney especially since I know how much we all look forward to going there.





mousehouselover said:


> Right now think positive! I know it sucks to have to think about cancelling. Hopefully there's something just around the corner and he'll continue working. We've had to cancel trip for free dining, two years in a row and it sucks big time to do it but we've been able to rescudule for a few months later and had a great time.
> 
> Fran~ I see you're Disney bound in late May or early June. If you're going to be there the week of May 18th there are a couple more peeps that are trying to get together.



The good thing is all I have put down is a deposits, no plane.  I asked him if maybe we could just go for less days instead of 10 like we planned.  We'll have to wait a little longer to see.  Plus my mom was going with us too and for those who don't know she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in January (but doing well).  Having her second round of chemo next week.  Her tumor did shrink 25% and that's good news.  She also had a PET scan that detects if the cancer spread anywhere else and it didn't so that good news on our end.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mousehouselover said:


> Aaron~ I added you as a friend. The background in my photo should look familiar.


Cool!  I'll approve you tonight!



dwheatl said:


> OK, you folks inspired me. I came home completely exhausted, but the thought of not posting exercise bugged me, so I hopped on the bike.
> Today's total:
> Ten glasses of water,
> 35 minutes on the bike
> 10 minutes of strength training
> 10 minutes of THE BUNNY HOP! Don't I lead the glamorous life? If you want to join me in the hop, heed this warning - Make a visit to the potty before you start.


The Power of the Peeps!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.


I'm so sorry to hear this...

My exercise last night was a 40-minute walk with the dog, and then about 60 minutes of weights.  But it was a rough one last night. It's been about two weeks since I increased any of the weights that I've been lifting, but for some reason last night just kicked my butt.  I could tell that it would be a long hour because the bench press - the very first exercise I did - left me almost winded.  But I did the normal circuit despite that (The Power of the Peeps!) and felt really good about myself afterwards.

Have a great pre-weigh in day everybody!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hi fellow peeps.
Yesterday was a bad day. Migraines in hte morning and then a seder that lasted until midnight, as usual haha
So, no time for me to work out. But, I had lots of water, more than I probably should. So, I guess that is good. And like someone else said on here before, it just means I now have to work it off! Like a bank! And I'm ready for the challenge!  Oh how I want to back to Disney. I was just looking at my photos from last year's trip and I think I convinced my BF to go on a trip with me August of 2010! So long away but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps, finally getting chance to check in! We leave for Cyprus on Sunday and I haven't got a thing done - no laundry, no packing, no nothing!  I need to pull my finger out I think!



willonlyflytodisney said:


> So... I'd like to tell all of you some SPECTACULAR news. After a year of being at the wrong schools and suffering, having no life and suffering!!!!
> I GOT INTO EMERSON COLLEGE AS A TRANSFER STUDENT!!!!
> 
> Yes I know that was a lot of smilies but I am SO excited, you have no idea! I've been waiting for this day for months and months and the only thing I had to cling onto this year was getting myself healthier and looking forward to the future.
> 
> YAY!!! Hope everyone is well!!!



Awesome news, congratulations!



LMO429 said:


> Since the Peep Thread is slowing down a little, maybe we could all start posting our daily exercise/ water cosumption to keep us all better accountable?  What do you think?



Sounds good to me Lauren, I'll be absent next week but when I get back I will need to get back on the wagon big time!



mousehouselover said:


> Other than that, I've been hanging out on facebook. I know there are a lot of peeps over there. I'd love to add you to my friends list. PM me for my last name if you're interested!



PM on its way! 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Peeps, Wendy doesn't seem to be showing up on Facebook anymore. Has anyone heard from her? That means that for now, I am the only one who can approve requests to join the Peep group over there. If anyone sends a request, could you please do what Stacey did and let me know here that there is one waiting to be approved and give me your first name. You can PM me if you would prefer. I have one waiting for approval right now, and I'm not sure who it is. Noni, I got yours!



I haven't seen Wendy around for a while, I don't think shes my friend on facebook anymore? 



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.



Oh Im so sorry Laura  
Heres hoping good things come your way and you can still go 

Todays water - 8 large glasses
Exercise - 20 minutes light exercise on the Cross Trainer (Im still struggling a little with my back so I don't want to do too much!)

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> I haven't seen Wendy around for a while, I don't think shes my friend on facebook anymore?



Yeah, me either.   She doesn't appear to even have a profile pic up anymore?   Maybe something happened...  

Noni, I added you.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Let's try to figure something out....I am staying at the Dolphin Hotel May 9th then on the Disney Wonder from May 10th - May 14th. from May 14th - May 21st I will be at the beach club!



I'm at Pop Century 5/14 and at Boardwalk 5/15-5/23, so we're right across the lake from each other.  I'll get our schedule together and send it to you.  



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.



 Sending pixie dust your way hoping things work out for your trip! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> I haven't seen Wendy around for a while, I don't think shes my friend on facebook anymore?





HockeyKat said:


> Yeah, me either.   She doesn't appear to even have a profile pic up anymore?   Maybe something happened...



I am concerned. I don't think she checked in last weigh in day. And I believe she is gone from Facebook all together. She is no longer on the group either, and the discussion topics that she started are no longer there. I'm hoping we hear from her on here tomorrow.


----------



## the Fidge

Evening all!  Hope everyone has been well sorry I took a second full time job, DH got laid off so I was hoping to use the extra money for an entire different purpose but I am glad to have it now especially.

Ok so my other weight related update is.... well no giggles folks but I am in therapy and am learning that the food is but a symptom for me and that things I eat over are the things I don't like to talk about.  

Most folks I guess are better at dealing with things then I do.  I don't like to talk about the things that bother or upset me personally I have always gone with the theroy...is it worth an arguement?  

SO I am learning that it is...and I have to do this silly thing now ...no giggles but before I eat I have to say outloud in front of people why I am eatting is it because I am hungry or is it becasue I am experiencing an uncomfortable emotion.  I am always never to eat alone.

Wellthat is my embarrasing update!  My counselor feels that I am going to get fed up wtih doing this nonsense that I will deal with this.  So thats where I am at right now!

I will post my water exercise and if I ate because I am hungry or if it was emotional eatting.

Slap me CRAZY!


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> The good thing is all I have put down is a deposits, no plane.  I asked him if maybe we could just go for less days instead of 10 like we planned.  We'll have to wait a little longer to see.  Plus my mom was going with us too and for those who don't know she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in January (but doing well).  Having her second round of chemo next week.  Her tumor did shrink 25% and that's good news.  She also had a PET scan that detects if the cancer spread anywhere else and it didn't so that good news on our end.



Glad to hear the tumor has shrunk and that your mom is holding the line. Sorry to hear about your trip, but I hope something good comes your way.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I am concerned. I don't think she checked in last weigh in day. And I believe she is gone from Facebook all together. She is no longer on the group either, and the discussion topics that she started are no longer there. I'm hoping we hear from her on here tomorrow.



I just sent a message to Spongemommie. They are neighbors and best buds.  I'm hoping Wendy is just overwhelmed with school and family in the usual, how-do-I-do-it-all way.

Nothing good to report on the peep front. We had our egg hunt today, and quite a bit of candy made its way down my throat. I am exhausted, but plan to workout tomorrow. I did drink a lot of water today, so that's one plus.


----------



## pjlla

Howdy folks.  Are we weighing in tomorrow for the Easter challenge or should I wait until Sunday morning to post??  I know we usually post our weigh loss/gain on Friday, but it seems a bit redundant to post on Friday and again on Sunday.  Anyone know??................P


----------



## dance2874

Hey there peeps....anyone here still even remember me? I swear I say that about every 4 months or so. Life has been crazy here and I have had so little time to check any of my boards I used to. I am glad to see the peeps are still going strong and see some familiar faces here.

I have been on weight watchers since December (or was it November) and doing ok. It is coming off slow and steady. I also bought myself a body bugg about 2 weeks ago (the arm band thingy that they wear on the biggest loser) and it is so addicting! It monitors how many calories I burn in a day and I log my food to see if I am at a deficit in calories which means losing weight. I weigh on Tuesday for my first time since wearing it full time so we'll see. According to my calculations I should have lost 2 pounds this week.

On another note, DH and I are going to Moon Palace Resort in Cancun at the beginning of June and I am so excited. It is our first real vacation without kids since our honeymoon 8 yrs ago. And we are going to renew our vows on the beach (like we would have wanted the first time) so that will be so fantastic. AND, I now weigh the same as I did the day we got married so by June I will be less.....and will (hopefully) look and feel fabulous!

Hope all the peeps are doing well!! I also applied to the facebook group  (I am Jennifer N, in case you dont recognize me in the profile pic)


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

dwheatl said:


> I just sent a message to Spongemommie. They are neighbors and best buds.  I'm hoping Wendy is just overwhelmed with school and family in the usual, how-do-I-do-it-all way.


I searched for her on Facebook, and she's still there.  Lots of friends, just none of us.  Did we do something to offend her?  



pjlla said:


> Howdy folks.  Are we weighing in tomorrow for the Easter challenge or should I wait until Sunday morning to post??  I know we usually post our weigh loss/gain on Friday, but it seems a bit redundant to post on Friday and again on Sunday.  Anyone know??................P


First off, I've really got to apologize for being so dang lazy with this challenge.  I haven't posted an update since we started.  I've been keeping track, just not putting the results on here.  So again, sorry.  As for the weigh in, I typically just take Friday's for any weekend end date challenge.  But really, it is up to you.  If you think you can lose a little bit more between Friday and Sunday, then I'll take which ever one you want me to take.

All right, time to call it a night.  Have a great night everybody!


----------



## dwheatl

dance2874 said:


> Hey there peeps....anyone here still even remember me? I swear I say that about every 4 months or so. Life has been crazy here and I have had so little time to check any of my boards I used to. I am glad to see the peeps are still going strong and see some familiar faces here.
> 
> I have been on weight watchers since December (or was it November) and doing ok. It is coming off slow and steady. I also bought myself a body bugg about 2 weeks ago (the arm band thingy that they wear on the biggest loser) and it is so addicting! It monitors how many calories I burn in a day and I log my food to see if I am at a deficit in calories which means losing weight. I weigh on Tuesday for my first time since wearing it full time so we'll see. According to my calculations I should have lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> On another note, DH and I are going to Moon Palace Resort in Cancun at the beginning of June and I am so excited. It is our first real vacation without kids since our honeymoon 8 yrs ago. And we are going to renew our vows on the beach (like we would have wanted the first time) so that will be so fantastic. AND, I now weigh the same as I did the day we got married so by June I will be less.....and will (hopefully) look and feel fabulous!
> 
> Hope all the peeps are doing well!! I also applied to the facebook group  (I am Jennifer N, in case you dont recognize me in the profile pic)



Good to see you back. Your trip sounds great, and  on your weight loss.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I searched for her on Facebook, and she's still there.  Lots of friends, just none of us.  Did we do something to offend her?


 I searched for her under the name I had before as her friend, and she does not show up at all. She's not listed as Misty's friend either, and her avatar has disappeared off of a PM she sent me, which makes me think she's left Facebook. I'm keeping her in prayer and hoping we hear back soon.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

the Fidge said:


> Ok so my other weight related update is.... well no giggles folks but I am in therapy and am learning that the food is but a symptom for me and that things I eat over are the things I don't like to talk about.
> 
> Most folks I guess are better at dealing with things then I do.  I don't like to talk about the things that bother or upset me personally I have always gone with the theroy...is it worth an arguement?



No giggles from me. I say do whatever works for you 



dance2874 said:


> Hey there peeps....anyone here still even remember me? I swear I say that about every 4 months or so. Life has been crazy here and I have had so little time to check any of my boards I used to. I am glad to see the peeps are still going strong and see some familiar faces here.



Welcome back 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I searched for her on Facebook, and she's still there.  Lots of friends, just none of us.  Did we do something to offend her?



I hope not 
I hope everything is going ok for Wendy 

I forgot to say, I am A SAMER this week. I'll take it, especially as we go to Cyprus on Sunday and Im expecting a gain from all the yummy food over there!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps! 

Yesterday for working out I did Jillian Banish Fat Boost Metabolism but I could only finish 5 of the 7 sets, it was just one of those days. I did drink 4 bottles of water.

I am going to weigh in on Sunday a.m. aunt flow is in da house and I am feeling puff


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

the Fidge said:


> Ok so my other weight related update is.... well no giggles folks but I am in therapy and am learning that the food is but a symptom for me and that things I eat over are the things I don't like to talk about.


No giggles coming from me.  I've always thought that people who struggle with their weight basically have a food addiction.  I know that I'm a recovering food addict.  And really what you are describing is what other people do with alcohol.  They get into a tough situation, and they only way they know how to deal with it is to have a drink.  So I'd say that you are perfectly normal.

I don't have my handy-dandy spreadsheet in front of me that's been tracking my weight for the past two years, but I think I am down about 1/2 pound this week.  I was either 162.8 or 162.4 last week, and I was 162 even today.  I was down a little bit more than that on Wednesday, but somehow gained a smidge (that seems to be my favorite word lately) since then.

Have a great day, and a very happy Easter everybody!


----------



## the Fidge

Of course and think of you often so glad to see you back, some of us are diving back in.  WOOOO HOOOOO to Cancun that sounds wonderful!  Ok so we got some work to do together I am Disney bound in June so I am eager to get this off the ground!  

Great to be in some wonderful company along the way!


----------



## pjlla

Well, I'll post my weight for the challenge today.  I am hosting an Easter Saturday get-together tomorrow, so I'm thinking that my Sunday am weight won't get any better than today's.

I am -1.2!!  I'm not sure if I reached my 5 pound goal... I think I'm short by about a pound, but I'm still satisfied with my results. I'll wait until I see the "official" chart posted.

That makes me officially 12 pounds away from my goal weight, which I hope to reach by mid-June (only abut 9 weeks away).  It will be a struggle to reach, but it will keep me focused and motivated.  Besides, what would be a better birthday gift than to reach my goal weight by the time I turn 45?!  ..........P


----------



## the Fidge

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm so sad, we might have to cancel our trip for November.  DH doesn't know if he has work after April.  I'm so upset, the kids are too.  I shouldn't have told them.



Don't beat yourself up, the kids need to also understand where things are right now.  You are showing them that life is full of changes and sometimes there are short term sacrifices.  It will also give them a moments pause before asking for things that may not be practical and its better for them to know then to say no to things and then they think they did something wrong.

Hang in there girl Dh got laid off Tuesday and I worry about medical coverage as his heart meds are 3000 a month, here's praying!


----------



## mousehouselover

I am quite pleased with myself this week. The hard work and new eating habits paid off and I'm -2.2 lbs for the week. This is my 3rd largest weekly wt loss this yr. I atribute a lot of this week's success to this article in the Jan 09 Readers digest. This is about two thirds of the original article that was printed. I've switched to simple lacto-vegan eating habits until 6pm. I thought it would be hard since I also have to eat in the car at lunch but I've found ways to make it work for me.  

I've got to run but I'll be back this evening to reply to everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Just got back from the gym I did a strength training class, my buns hurt now!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,
Just here for a quick update. Somehow Passover didn't ruin my week entirely because I'm down 2.0 pounds!!
Jillian Michaels is definitely working for me! 
I have to say, it's incredibly refreshing to weigh in only once a week. I used to do it so sporadically, that it never felt good when I did lose weight because next time I could be up 10 pounds. It's so nice to keep track of all of this. I keep wanting to sneak a peak on Wednesday, but it just feels nicer to wait. Even if I gain, it's nicer to wait. 

Have a great weigh-in day, guys!

Oh, and to check in for yesterday, I did half an hour of cardio and then half an hour of strength training! WOO HOO! And 9 glasses of water.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone 
so i did not weigh myself today..i was afraid, i will admit it! with AF on the way and the cruise i dont' know if i could look at the #..BUT on the good side since coming back tuesday i have stayed on points just fine and i had a good work out yesterday ( and will do it again today as well)...so next week will be my restart point as far as the scale goes..
Not too much to share right now..wedding stuff is going well, sent the save teh dates out ( yay!) ...exactly 6 months from now is the wedding day!! aaaackkkk!!! GOTTA get serious with this getting in shape business..i think it FINALLY hit me that if i do not want to be a plump bride i NEED to get down to it! 6 months should be enough time to make some real changes right!?? RIGHT!??


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I've lost 1 lb. this week.  Only 8 more to go before I head to Disney World in May. 



mousehouselover said:


> Fran~ Congrats!!! You are so awesome for getting your degree and sticking with your healthy eating through all of it.
> 
> I've got to get going........ I only did 2.17 miles on the elliptical at lunchtime. I have to do at least 2 more before bed.



Thank you! Great job BTW & keep up the good work!



mousehouselover said:


> Right now think positive! I know it sucks to have to think about cancelling. Hopefully there's something just around the corner and he'll continue working. We've had to cancel trip for free dining, two years in a row and it sucks big time to do it but we've been able to rescudule for a few months later and had a great time.
> 
> Fran~ I see you're Disney bound in late May or early June. If you're going to be there the week of May 18th there are a couple more peeps that are trying to get together.



We will arrive May 28th.  I hope that some of the peeps will still be there but it will be my luck that everyone will be gone.  Keep me informed.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> I haven't seen Wendy around for a while, I don't think shes my friend on facebook anymore?



I just noticed that today too



dance2874 said:


> Hey there peeps....anyone here still even remember me? I swear I say that about every 4 months or so. Life has been crazy here and I have had so little time to check any of my boards I used to. I am glad to see the peeps are still going strong and see some familiar faces here.



I remember you, welcome back



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I searched for her on Facebook, and she's still there.  Lots of friends, just none of us.  Did we do something to offend her?



I hope she's not upset with us  

Well the last time I officially weighed in with Sparkpeople was 3/27 and I weighed myself just now and I'm +1.6 which is fine because I haven't been much of a peep lately.  I am starting officially on Monday again because Easter is Sunday and I have eaten way to many Mini cadberry eggs already.  But I do drink my water instead of diet soda so that's a plus.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Afternoon!

I'm -1.4 today!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First off - weigh in. I'm *down .8 lb *this week. Puts me at 191.8. Can't wait for that 1.8 to come off so I'll be in the 180's! 



dwheatl said:


> I just sent a message to Spongemommie. They are neighbors and best buds.  I'm hoping Wendy is just overwhelmed with school and family in the usual, how-do-I-do-it-all way.



I am hoping the same thing! I know she has a lot going on. 



dance2874 said:


> Hey there peeps....anyone here still even remember me? I swear I say that about every 4 months or so. Life has been crazy here and I have had so little time to check any of my boards I used to. I am glad to see the peeps are still going strong and see some familiar faces here.
> 
> I have been on weight watchers since December (or was it November) and doing ok. It is coming off slow and steady. I also bought myself a body bugg about 2 weeks ago (the arm band thingy that they wear on the biggest loser) and it is so addicting! It monitors how many calories I burn in a day and I log my food to see if I am at a deficit in calories which means losing weight. I weigh on Tuesday for my first time since wearing it full time so we'll see. According to my calculations I should have lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> On another note, DH and I are going to Moon Palace Resort in Cancun at the beginning of June and I am so excited. It is our first real vacation without kids since our honeymoon 8 yrs ago. And we are going to renew our vows on the beach (like we would have wanted the first time) so that will be so fantastic. AND, I now weigh the same as I did the day we got married so by June I will be less.....and will (hopefully) look and feel fabulous!
> 
> Hope all the peeps are doing well!! I also applied to the facebook group  (I am Jennifer N, in case you dont recognize me in the profile pic)



Hey! Of course we remember you. I was just thinking about you the other day. Glad to hear things are going well for you. I LOVE the pics in your siggie!!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I searched for her on Facebook, and she's still there.  Lots of friends, just none of us.  Did we do something to offend her?





dwheatl said:


> I searched for her under the name I had before as her friend, and she does not show up at all. She's not listed as Misty's friend either, and her avatar has disappeared off of a PM she sent me, which makes me think she's left Facebook. I'm keeping her in prayer and hoping we hear back soon.



I hope we hear something soon. I have her email address. Maybe I'll send her a note that way.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1.4 this week. In our back office I put up a copy of the AAA magazine cover from a couple of months ago that has a suitcase with a bikini, sunglasses and flip-flops and says, "Think Summer!" It is helping me to focus. I came down with a cold this morning but still managed to get on the bike. No gym, though, because I had to wait for the plumber.

I heard back from Misty. Wendy has not disappeared off the face of the earth. She has "stuff" going on. Misty will tell her we are concerned. She said go ahead and try searching and requesting her again.


----------



## Nefferz

I'm down 2 pounds this week.  

Now if I can only get past the chocolate bunnies and ham dinners this weekend!!

Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> I heard back from Misty. Wendy has not disappeared off the face of the earth. She has "stuff" going on. Misty will tell her we are concerned. She said go ahead and try searching and requesting her again.



Thanks for reporting that Danielle. I thought it might be something like that, and I know she must be super busy. I just hope things are OK. 


My uncle is in the hospital, and my mom and I are going to visit him today. He has lung cancer that has spread to other places, now including his brain. He also has pneumonia. And he starts a series of 13 radiation treatments on Monday. (He's done one round of chemo and one round of radiation prior to the recent discovery of shadows on his brain CT.) I'm just going to try to go enjoy spending a bit of time with him today. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and a Happy Easter!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Thanks for reporting that Danielle. I thought it might be something like that, and I know she must be super busy. I just hope things are OK.
> 
> 
> My uncle is in the hospital, and my mom and I are going to visit him today. He has lung cancer that has spread to other places, now including his brain. He also has pneumonia. And he starts a series of 13 radiation treatments on Monday. (He's done one round of chemo and one round of radiation prior to the recent discovery of shadows on his brain CT.) I'm just going to try to go enjoy spending a bit of time with him today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and a Happy Easter!



 sending good wishes to your uncle


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

LMO429 said:


> sending good wishes to your uncle



agreed.


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> My uncle is in the hospital, and my mom and I are going to visit him today. He has lung cancer that has spread to other places, now including his brain. He also has pneumonia. And he starts a series of 13 radiation treatments on Monday. (He's done one round of chemo and one round of radiation prior to the recent discovery of shadows on his brain CT.) I'm just going to try to go enjoy spending a bit of time with him today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and a Happy Easter!


Thinking of you and your uncle.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Lynda...



Well peeps..i did it..i actually weighed myself..and get this: i am actually a samer!!! I could not believe it..esp after teh cruise and AF coming to town soon...but i will take it! Now at least i have a RESTART point that isn't too horrifying..i have been doing great staying on points and it just feels more serious this time...so on that note..off to have Jillian Michaels punish me 

Have a Happy Easter everyone !


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Lynda - thinking of you and your uncle 

Well peeps, Im off to Cyprus in the morning for a week - catch you all when I get back!

Have a wonderful Easter everyone


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyGalUK said:


> Lynda - thinking of you and your uncle
> 
> Well peeps, Im off to Cyprus in the morning for a week - catch you all when I get back!
> 
> Have a wonderful Easter everyone


Have a great trip!


----------



## dance2874

Disneyfreak92 said:


> My uncle is in the hospital, and my mom and I are going to visit him today. He has lung cancer that has spread to other places, now including his brain. He also has pneumonia. And he starts a series of 13 radiation treatments on Monday. (He's done one round of chemo and one round of radiation prior to the recent discovery of shadows on his brain CT.) I'm just going to try to go enjoy spending a bit of time with him today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and a Happy Easter!


 I hope you enjoy spending some time together.

Well, tomorrow is going to be a LONG day here. It is supposed to rain all day which means being stuck inside for all our Easter activities. And the Easter Bunny is bringing DD a bike...so keeping her in the house will be a nice challenge for me. The good news is I have managed to avoid eating all the 'extra' candy that did not fit into the baskets this year...so far. I purposely tried to buy only the lower fat stuff this year but one package of the chocolate peanut butter eggs did make it home with me from target 


Hope everyone has a good Holiday tomorrow!


----------



## MA pigletfan

happy easter peepers ( that celebrate it and otherwise 
I will be off to my parents for the traditional ham and accessories dinner  (i am making the green bean casserole..i don't know why , but i LOVE that stuff and only have it on Thanksgiving and Easter so i will be sure to enjoy it 
I already did the Jillian MIchaels shred video so i feel good that i actually worked out before feasting!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Happy Easter everyone!

I wasn't able to check in on Friday, but I am a SAMER.  AF is soon to leave, so I'm hoping this next week will be a loss.  I'm doing my best to stay away from the easter goodies in the kiddos' baskets... DH filled them so that helped.  So far, so good!  All the extras that did not fit in their baskets I am taking to work where everyone else will inhale it before I have a shot at it. 

We're having Easter here, so I was able to dictate a healthier menu than my DSIL tends to have.  Lots of fruit and veggie dishes with ham and low fat appetizers.  I haven't had much of an appetite the past few days, so I don't anticipate eating much.

Lynda, I hope you get to spend some good, quality time with your uncle.  That's one of the blessings I was gifted with before I lost my dad this year.  I wouldn't have traded that time for the world.  I hope you are blessed with the same opportunity.


----------



## DisneyDreamtime

Hi guys!    Got room in here for a newbie?  Hope its not too late to join

Ive been lurking on the boards for close to a year and finally got around to joining this weekend.  Ive also been looking for some motivation and support to help get rid of this baby weight  especially since my baby will be turning 3 in a few weeks!!

And confession time  I discovered this thread yesterday, but wanted to wait until after I had my big Easter dinner today before I posted (oh, and a couple of those Cadbury Eggs  my #1 Easter weakness)!  Sort of my one last big indulgence before I get down to business  tomorrow is Day 1 of my big weight loss adventure.

My problem is that in the past few years I have had so many Day 1s.  I may make it to day 30 or 60, then something happens (illness, holidays, etc)  I fall off the wagon and its so hard to get back on.  Im hoping to make some friends here that will help give me that little push I need to get on the exercise bike and stay away from those evil vending machines at work!  Is it just me, or does anyone else hear those candy bars calling around 3:00 in the afternoon?!?!  

Im planning a huge mother/daughter trip to WDW that is still several years away (2012!).  I dont want to look at the pictures from that trip and have a hard time distinguishing between me and Pooh!  (Id rather look at the pictures and have a hard time distinguishing between me and Jasmine!!).  So Ive got plenty of time to get healthy, which is good, because Ive got plenty of weight I want to lose (at least 50lb!).  

I know it wont happen overnight, but hopefully over the next year I can lose the weight, then maintain it until my trip  and beyond!   

So if you guys will have me, Id love to join in!  It may just be the motivation I need to finally stick with it this time!


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyDreamtime said:


> So if you guys will have me, Id love to join in!  It may just be the motivation I need to finally stick with it this time!


 Welcome, DD.Some of us have babies much older than yours, and we are still working on the weight (just check my siggie). 

I get that three p.m. craving, too. That's when my students leave and I still have a couple of hours of work to do, but I'd rather eat than get down to business.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

DisneyDreamTime, 


Today was a feast! Oh, boy! But, I did better than any other year. I ate a lot, but I ate a lot of vegetables and a lot of salad, so I was very proud.  This really is a lifestyle change and I just have to take it one step at a time.

Happy Easter/Passover to everyone! In Ukrainian, we say Christos vos crez!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyDreamtime said:


> Hi guys!    Got room in here for a newbie?  Hope its not too late to join


WELCOME!!! Oh believe me..i have had more day 1's in my time than day 30s..so i can certainly relate..So happy to have you here..its a great group 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> DisneyDreamTime,
> 
> 
> Today was a feast! Oh, boy! But, I did better than any other year. I ate a lot, but I ate a lot of vegetables and a lot of salad, so I was very proud.  This really is a lifestyle change and I just have to take it one step at a time.
> 
> Happy Easter/Passover to everyone! In Ukrainian, we say Christos vos crez!


 nice job on the veggie munchin!

I did pretty well at Easter dinner ..i did have a slice of my mom's AMAZING ricotta cake..( but hey, it was made with light ingredients so it wasn't TOO bad..and it was WORTH IT! heehee)..and i did have just ONE cadbury egg..MY goodness those are sweet..and 3pts so at least i counted it!
Have a great day everyone..anyone elses allergies in full force today!? i feel like i should have a kleenex taped to my nose!


----------



## dance2874

Monday again....ugh. I am so tired of getting up so early every day getting DD ready for school. I honestly cant wait til summer!! 

And today is back on the wagon for me. I got seriously derailed yesterday. I may have to do my Jillian workout 2 times (or more) today to counteract the damage I did. 

On another note- wish me luck everyone. I am going to the dentist today and to say I am nervous is an understatement. It is a new dentist for me and I have so much work that needs done. Today is just a cleaning and exam but I will get my 'estimate' and am pretty sure I will pass out when I see it.  I did give the receptionist a heads up that I will be needing laughing gas for sure when I made the appointment though....I am such a wimp I need it even for cleanings.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Thanks for all the good wishes for my uncle!!  He wasn't looking too great when I was there, and he slept most of the time because of the pain meds. (He fell and hurt his shoulder before he went into the hospital.) My mom called this morning and said he is looking a lot better today. He starts the new round of radiation today. His cancer was already stage 4 when diagnosed so we are not expecting him to be cured. I just hope that he doesn't suffer a great deal along the way. 

I am headed back to the doctor today. On Saturday my throat was swollen again, and it's been a week now since I finished the antibiotics! And yesterday my eye was messed up again and is still quite red and sore today. So I am going to tell them they need to get me fixed this time! I have a trip coming up for crying out loud! Not to mention the fact that I am sick of not being 100%. 

I hope everyone had a great Easter (or whatever you celebrate ). And WELCOME to our newbie!!


----------



## ArielSRL

pjlla said:


> I frequently have a Thomas' double fiber english muffin (I think those are the ones that are 110 calories and 8 grams of fiber). I top them with 2 tb. of the peanut butter/tofu spread (1 pt. per tbs) I posted the recipe for in the past.  That is a pretty decent breakfast for 3 points... plus a hot drink and fruit and I am ready to go!



I know I am behind in responding but I was on Spring Break last week and I usually check this at work. I get the Thomas' Multigrain which is 100 cal and 8 grams fiber. I top it with a serving of light cream cheese or simply fruit blackberry jelly, which makes it 3 total points, also.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyDreamtime said:


> Hi guys!    Got room in here for a newbie?  Hope its not too late to join


Welcome aboard!

I'm glad to see the thead is picking up a little bit!  I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I think I committed a minor Peepicide this weekend.  Nothing overly dramatic like eating an entire bag of Easter candy or anything like that - but I did consume a few more Easter cookies than I should have.  And I know a few desserts somehow made it into my mouth.  So I am not looking forward to this Friday.  One step forward, two steps back.

Here are the results of the Easter challenge for the few who participated.






Have a great day everybody!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Great job to those who did the Easter challenge.
Are we doing a Memorial Day challenge?
If so, put me in for 5 pounds 

Hope everyone's Easter was fantastic! 
Here's to a new week and working those bunnies and peeps off!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Great job to those who did the Easter challenge.
> Are we doing a Memorial Day challenge?
> If so, put me in for 5 pounds


Memorial Day sounds perfect -- 6 weeks to lose.  I'll commit myself to 3 pounds.  That should hopefully put me under 160.  I say hopefully because I really hope I don't gain more than a pound this week.


----------



## HockeyKat

Aaron, you can fix mine to be a total loss of 1.2.  Not great, but considering that I pretty much lept off the wagon head-first for at least 2 solid weeks, maybe more, I am content with it.

I don't do so well with challenges so am abstaining...


----------



## DisneyDreamtime

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

Well, day 1 is just about behind me, and so far so good.  I resisted those candy bars that were calling for me at 3 this afternoon, and instead quieted that rumble in my tummy with a nice apple.  Got a nice 30 minute walk in on my lunch hour, including lots of stairs.  Now I'm getting ready to hop on the bike.  One day at a time!! 

I'll get in on that Memorial Day challenge - put me down for 5 pounds!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Aaron

Please put me down for 4 pounds for the memorial day challenge! thanks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Aaron - Please put me down for 3 lbs. I have a Disney trip approaching, and I don't think I'll get beyond that amount and keep it all off during the trip so hopefully I can at least get and keep 3 lbs off.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Put me down for 2 lbs!

I got this new Golds Gym Cardio Workout. It's mostly boxing but they have some other exercise as well. It's very fun and it definately works my arms. We also just bought Disney Dance Dance Revolution. Very cute and even though it doesn't really give you much of a workout, it's fun to get you off the couch!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Aaron,
Ok I'm ready to re commit to my weight loss!! Put me down for 4lbs please. Though I don't know how well I'll do tonight! We have a baseball game to go to! But I have been looking forward to this for weeks!!  GO BREWERS!!! I think we are going to go to one of the spring madness games! They have dollar hotdogs and dollar sodas for those games!! That will be a challenging game!! Because you know how I love those stadium hotdogs!! And for only a dollar?? My kids love it though! We plan this every year. 

I will be MIA for a few days. heading down to Iowa to work on the other house. But it will be good to get out and work and exercise. We are tearing off a porch. It looks like it will be nice at the end of the week. I'm hoping to get in some nice long walks! Have a great week everyone!! 

Wendy


----------



## the Fidge

Morning Peepers!  Aaron please put me in for 5.  THanks for your encouraging words too.

Lynda - prayers for you Uncle and family.

Dawn have you healed all up now?  

Glad to hear Wendy is ok.

Off to work have a nice day all!


----------



## pjlla

I'm in for the Memorial Day challenge. Put me down for 5 pounds................P


----------



## LMO429

I have been forgetting to write my workouts down here. I worked out everyday last week except Sunday.

Yesterday I did Vol 1 2 and 3 of Jillian 30 Day Shred, I really pushed myself yesterday in order to get rid of the extra calories from Easter eating

I only have 25 days till I go to disney so its crunch time now, no more excuses


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I've got everybody marked down so far!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I got this new Golds Gym Cardio Workout. It's mostly boxing but they have some other exercise as well. It's very fun and it definately works my arms.


Tell me about this Gold's Gym workout.  Is it a DVD workout?  I was in Tae Kwon Do for almost two years before life got in the way and I had to drop out.  But I loved the workout that I got, and I've actually been looking for a shadow boxing type workout that I can do at home. 



lovealldisney said:


> Hi Aaron,
> Ok I'm ready to re commit to my weight loss!! Put me down for 4lbs please. Though I don't know how well I'll do tonight! We have a baseball game to go to! But I have been looking forward to this for weeks!!  GO BREWERS!!! I think we are going to go to one of the spring madness games! They have dollar hotdogs and dollar sodas for those games!! That will be a challenging game!! Because you know how I love those stadium hotdogs!! And for only a dollar?? My kids love it though! We plan this every year.
> 
> I will be MIA for a few days. heading down to Iowa to work on the other house. But it will be good to get out and work and exercise. We are tearing off a porch. It looks like it will be nice at the end of the week. I'm hoping to get in some nice long walks! Have a great week everyone!!
> 
> Wendy


You don't have to tell me about the stadium food!  It takes all of the willpower that I can muster to walk past the Heavenly Roasted Nuts - the absolute greatest smell in the stadium.  And yeah, the dollar hotdogs and soda is such a great deal, that it would be a shame to pass it up.

It sounds like you'll be getting a pretty good workout just from tearing off a porch from a house.  I really like those Rocky style workouts.  No weights or special equipment, just back breaking everyday work.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I have been forgetting to write my workouts down here. I worked out everyday last week except Sunday.
> 
> Yesterday I did Vol 1 2 and 3 of Jillian 30 Day Shred, I really pushed myself yesterday in order to get rid of the extra calories from Easter eating
> 
> I only have 25 days till I go to disney so its crunch time now, no more excuses



all 3 volumes..AAACKKK!
 i did #2 sunday and that was IT!  hahah you go girl!

I am rolling along pretty well this week though, did 2 miles yesterday..hoping to do at least vol. 2 of JM shred tonight...we get to meet with the wedding coordinator at our venue tonight..YAY!!!


----------



## LMO429

I just got done doing Chalean Extreme extreme abs! Killer and then I did the Fat Burn Challenge my legs & abs are killing me right now


----------



## ArielSRL

Has anyone tried the Leslie Sansone Walk at Home videos? I like to walk outside but the one I have tried of hers is actually more than walking so it is better calorie burn....more aerobic. Was thinking of trying some others.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Aaron - Please put me down for 5 lbs. for the Memorial Day challenge.
Thanks!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got everybody marked down so far!
> 
> 
> Tell me about this Gold's Gym workout.  Is it a DVD workout?  I was in Tae Kwon Do for almost two years before life got in the way and I had to drop out.  But I loved the workout that I got, and I've actually been looking for a shadow boxing type workout that I can do at home.



Oh, I forgot to mention it's for the Wii. 
Basically you learn uppercuts, cross punches and other boxing moves, then you can set up workouts to do that usually are around 13 minutes. You can use two wii remotes or a remote and a nunchuk (I find it easier for both remotes since they're not hooked together). There is other boxing games and jump rope that I know of. I've only tried it 3 times and went with the basic stuff I learned right away so I'm not sure of what all there is to do, I haven't got much opened.
But I'll be sure to update you on what else I find on it!


----------



## HockeyKat

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got everybody marked down so far!
> 
> 
> Tell me about this Gold's Gym workout.  Is it a DVD workout?  I was in Tae Kwon Do for almost two years before life got in the way and I had to drop out.  But I loved the workout that I got, and I've actually been looking for a shadow boxing type workout that I can do at home.



I love my kickboxing class.   It is all shadow boxing but I use 2 lb weights for most of the class.   We have two guys and two girls that show up regularly, so it isn't a "sissy" workout.  

I would really like to buy a bag some day, as I already have the gloves and wraps from previous classes.   My gym has one but I feel kinda silly using it, which I probably need to get over.   I need to find a good boxing workout plan, print it out, and find music to go with, and box my little heart out all alone!  


I am up to 60 "real" pushups (on my toes), now.   80 total.   My goal is to do all 80-100 that she usually makes us do on my toes, by the summer.   

Also, just for future reference, 80 jumping jacks without the 2lb weights are much easier than 80 jumping jacks WITH the 2lb weights.


----------



## dance2874

Aaron- put me down for 6 pounds for the challenge. I am hoping to do more than that but I think I can hit that for sure.



> Also, just for future reference, 80 jumping jacks without the 2lb weights are much easier than 80 jumping jacks WITH the 2lb weights.



LOL! I cant imagine doing 80 jumping jacks period. The few Jillian Michaels has me do during the 30 day shred DVD I have been doing KILL me!!


----------



## HockeyKat

dance2874 said:


> Aaron- put me down for 6 pounds for the challenge. I am hoping to do more than that but I think I can hit that for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I cant imagine doing 80 jumping jacks period. The few Jillian Michaels has me do during the 30 day shred DVD I have been doing KILL me!!



Let me just say that 30 day shred level 1 looks like a warmup compared to this class.   

Those 80 jumping jacks with the weights were followed by a punching/kicking sequence, then 80 more (this time I wasn't an idiot and *dropped* the weights).  

I still do 30 day shred on weekends sometimes and I find myself following Natalie more and more...   I tried the level 2 one once a long while back, maybe it is time to try it again.


----------



## dance2874

HockeyKat said:


> Let me just say that 30 day shred level 1 looks like a warmup compared to this class.
> 
> Those 80 jumping jacks with the weights were followed by a punching/kicking sequence, then 80 more (this time I wasn't an idiot and *dropped* the weights).
> 
> I still do 30 day shred on weekends sometimes and I find myself following Natalie more and more...   I tried the level 2 one once a long while back, maybe it is time to try it again.


 I can honestly say I have never once even thought of following Natalie. I am so not ready for level 2. The cardio stuff kills me, the rest is tolerable.

Good for you though- it sounds like you are really in shape!! I am jealous.


----------



## HockeyKat

dance2874 said:


> I can honestly say I have never once even thought of following Natalie. I am so not ready for level 2. The cardio stuff kills me, the rest is tolerable.
> 
> Good for you though- it sounds like you are really in shape!! I am jealous.



Thanks!  Not really, just working through it.   In Jan when I started going to this class twice a week, I did my best to get through it but could probably only do half of what she asked us to do.   All pushups were done on the knees and I could barely do any.  

I continued to go twice a week, and added in 30 day shred when I could, and ice hockey practice once a week (which is now a game once a week).  I also try to get in one more day of something, elliptical or tried c25k, but I just HATE running.  

It is definitely cumulative, and I have only really felt "in shape" at all in the last 2-3 weeks.   So keep working at it, you will get there for sure!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,
So I am happy to report that I finished all 7 circuits of Jillian Michael's Trouble Zones workout!!!
You guys are very intense with the 80 push-ups and doing all three Shred work-outs! Jeez!
But, for me, this was a HUGE stepping stone. I'm SO proud of myself. 
Today, I was hungry after dinner and I went for a snack, but because it's Passover I can't have any of my cereal or healthy snacks. So, I stupidly grabbed a chocolate snack. After I finished, I IMMEDIATELY felt bad about it. I felt like I needed to work it off. Because I knew I wasn't hungry for that but I had it anyway. It made me happy that I realized this because it means it really is a lifestyle change! Yay! I don't think I'll lose any this week because of Easter/Passover, but I feel so good about myself in terms of my strength and flexibility! 
Hopefully one day I'll be able to be like you guys and do 80-100 push-ups or all three Shred work-outs in one day!
1.5 more days of Passover and then I'm DONE with Matzah Pizza and PB&J on Matzah.


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok this is off topic but I had to tell you guys. So I took my DD and her friend to the ball game last night Brewers vs. Cin. Reds. We got there really early and we went to see if they were letting anyone in yet, thought we would just walk around looking in the gift shops, eat our subs... Well as we are waiting line a man walks up to us in very official Brewer clothing and asks us if we are cold and how many we have in our party. So I said yes we were cold there were 3 of us. Then he asks if we would like to come inside and watch the Brewers batting practice we of course say yes!!! So they take us inside and right down on the field!!  He tells me that he is part of this team that picks people at random to come inside to watch the players warm up! There was a roped off area specially for us! We were right on the field with the players and they all waved at us and tossed some baseballs to each of the girls! I can't tell what a hugh Brewer fan I am I just about died and went to heaven my daughter kept telling the nice man thank you and that this was the best thing that has ever happened to her!! ( she's on her way to being a hugh fan to! ) We were there close to an hour watching we were the first ones in the stadium before any other fans!!! I still can't believe it! Thanks for letting me share! 


Oh and I was a good PEEP! I ate NO stadium food!!


----------



## dance2874

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys,
> So I am happy to report that I finished all 7 circuits of Jillian Michael's Trouble Zones workout!!!
> 
> Hopefully one day I'll be able to be like you guys and do 80-100 push-ups or all three Shred work-outs in one day!
> 1.5 more days of Passover and then I'm DONE with Matzah Pizza and PB&J on Matzah.


Good for you!! I would love to be able to do that. I struggle getting though part one of the shred DVD. I have been steadily losing weight but my cardio endurance is horrible. I feel SO out of shape doing simple things sometimes, very depressing. But even in the few weeks I have been trying I feel like it is getting easier. 



lovealldisney said:


> Ok this is off topic but I had to tell you guys. So I took my DD and her friend to the ball game last night Brewers vs. Cin. Reds. We got there really early and we went to see if they were letting anyone in yet, thought we would just walk around looking in the gift shops, eat our subs... Well as we are waiting line a man walks up to us in very official Brewer clothing and asks us if we are cold and how many we have in our party. So I said yes we were cold there were 3 of us. Then he asks if we would like to come inside and watch the Brewers batting practice we of course say yes!!! So they take us inside and right down on the field!!  He tells me that he is part of this team that picks people at random to come inside to watch the players warm up! There was a roped off area specially for us! We were right on the field with the players and they all waved at us and tossed some baseballs to each of the girls! I can't tell what a hugh Brewer fan I am I just about died and went to heaven my daughter kept telling the nice man thank you and that this was the best thing that has ever happened to her!! ( she's on her way to being a hugh fan to! ) We were there close to an hour watching we were the first ones in the stadium before any other fans!!! I still can't believe it! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Oh and I was a good PEEP! I ate NO stadium food!!


I am not a huge fan at all and even I think that would have been super cool! How fun!! And NO stadium food?? How did you do it  That is always the best part of going to the stadium for me, lol!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

::Snow_White:: said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention it's for the Wii.
> Basically you learn uppercuts, cross punches and other boxing moves, then you can set up workouts to do that usually are around 13 minutes. You can use two wii remotes or a remote and a nunchuk (I find it easier for both remotes since they're not hooked together). There is other boxing games and jump rope that I know of. I've only tried it 3 times and went with the basic stuff I learned right away so I'm not sure of what all there is to do, I haven't got much opened.
> But I'll be sure to update you on what else I find on it!


That's exactly what I wanted to know.  Thanks!  We got the Wii Fit a few months ago, and while my wife likes it I'm pretty bored by it.  It's ok I guess if I'm feeling really tired or sick or something and just want to get off the couch for 20 minutes.  But it's not really a workout at all.  But I'm very interested in the one you are describing.  I'm going to have to check it out to see if it would be something to get.



HockeyKat said:


> I love my kickboxing class.   It is all shadow boxing but I use 2 lb weights for most of the class.   We have two guys and two girls that show up regularly, so it isn't a "sissy" workout.


I would LOVE to find a kickboxing class in my area, but no dice.  Like I said before, I really enjoyed Tae Kwon Do, but one thing I didn't like was going up against the black belts and getting my butt kicked.  It really took the enjoyment out of it.  So shadow boxing of any sort would be great.  I'm going to keep looking though to see if I can find something close to me.



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys,
> So I am happy to report that I finished all 7 circuits of Jillian Michael's Trouble Zones workout!!!
> You guys are very intense with the 80 push-ups and doing all three Shred work-outs! Jeez!
> But, for me, this was a HUGE stepping stone. I'm SO proud of myself.


Way to go!  Some of those Jillian Michaels' DVD's are real killers.  I just lay on the floor afterwards huffing and puffing.  I curse her during the workouts, but I can definitely feel the benefits afterwards.



lovealldisney said:


> Ok this is off topic but I had to tell you guys. So I took my DD and her friend to the ball game last night Brewers vs. Cin. Reds. We got there really early and we went to see if they were letting anyone in yet, thought we would just walk around looking in the gift shops, eat our subs... Well as we are waiting line a man walks up to us in very official Brewer clothing and asks us if we are cold and how many we have in our party. So I said yes we were cold there were 3 of us. Then he asks if we would like to come inside and watch the Brewers batting practice we of course say yes!!!


Oh, how cool!  You know that I'm completely jealous, right?  It's almost like a Disney World "Year of a Million Dreams" thing, only a lot closer to home!


----------



## MA pigletfan

ArielSRL said:


> Has anyone tried the Leslie Sansone Walk at Home videos? I like to walk outside but the one I have tried of hers is actually more than walking so it is better calorie burn....more aerobic. Was thinking of trying some others.



YES i do have a few of her workouts..the 2 miler is great and i have one that goes up to 5 miles i believe..if you do them with hand weights they give you a really good walking workout..i love them for days i dont want to leave the house and go to the gym and its too cold or rainy to go outside 



dance2874 said:


> I can honestly say I have never once even thought of following Natalie. I am so not ready for level 2. The cardio stuff kills me, the rest is tolerable.


Natalie is  a MACHINE. i am all about Anita..sometimes i go a bit in between, but Natalie is intimidating


----------



## HockeyKat

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I would LOVE to find a kickboxing class in my area, but no dice.  Like I said before, I really enjoyed Tae Kwon Do, but one thing I didn't like was going up against the black belts and getting my butt kicked.  It really took the enjoyment out of it.  So shadow boxing of any sort would be great.  I'm going to keep looking though to see if I can find something close to me.



I know that Gold's has some sort of combat workout class, but Gold's was too pricey for me.    If you find a good DVD, let me know!   I would love to find something to do on weekends since my class is only Tues/Thurs.    


So cool about the Brewer's game!!   And congrats on not eating stadium food!


NHL playoffs start today, and my team is in it.  It is going to be a struggle to resist my old enemy... beer.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

You're welcome. 
I opened some sort of sandbag game today, but I haven't checked it out.
It works good for me, but I also have worked out my arms as much as I have the rest of my body so it may just be that I'm weak in that area. I get bored with the wii fit as well and rarely use it. But I love My Wii Fitness coach and Golds Gym.

For all the runners out there I have a question. I've been running 10 minutes as much as possible lately but a few times had to take a break because my ankle or foot hurt. I used to run barefoot in the living room on the wii fit (I still find it hard to run pavement) and my mom told me that was why my feet always hurt. Well I started wearing the new running shoes I got for Christmas but the tops of my feet still hurt very bad after I get done with my run.

Once I ran everyday for about 4 days and on the fourth day I could hardly walk because the tops of my feet and ankles hurt so bad. My right foot had a bruise the top of it a few weeks ago (Not from anything but running) but has since gone away, now the other foot hurts as well. I'm thinking it might be because of the shoes, or the way I'm running? I can't imagine running hurting the top of my feet, but I've heard it can. Also my veins on the top of my feet pop out pretty bad after my run as well, same with the backs of my hands, I don't know if that has anything to do with anything though. TIA!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

Yesterday I went spinning and drank 6 bottles of Water!!!!

This morning I did vol 1 of the firm talk about old skool. but its a great workout for your booty! 

Tonight is my first game at Citi field I can't wait to check out the mets new digs!


----------



## LMO429

I just looked at the copy right of the firm dvd it was 1989!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Opening Day at Yankees Stadium!
Must. Resist. Pretzels.


----------



## HockeyKat

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Opening Day at Yankees Stadium!
> Must. Resist. Pretzels.



Here is a good article about stadium food and good vs bad choices: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/foodwine/2003287482_platkin04.html


1989... I was a freshman in high school.


----------



## ArielSRL

MA pigletfan said:


> YES i do have a few of her workouts..the 2 miler is great and i have one that goes up to 5 miles i believe..if you do them with hand weights they give you a really good walking workout..i love them for days i dont want to leave the house and go to the gym and its too cold or rainy to go outside



Cool. I do the 2 mile one that is on The Real Age (Dr Oz) site but I am thinking of getting some more. I really enjoy walking outside but her workout seems much more aerobic which I probably need.


----------



## ArielSRL

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Opening Day at Yankees Stadium!
> Must. Resist. Pretzels.



Chad and I are going to the Hawks vs Heat playoff game Sunday. Will need to try to resist there, as well.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Here is a good article about stadium food and good vs bad choices: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/foodwine/2003287482_platkin04.html



Thanks!! This was interesting and informative.




> 1989... I was a freshman in high school.



I was a sophomore.


----------



## dwheatl

Hi all. I'm crawling back on the wagon today. I've been sick since last Friday, so very little exercise, but not too sick to eat. Yesterday, DH and I went hiking, which was good, but then I got fish and chips and a couple of treats at Fisherman's Wharf in Monterey. Not the healthiest choice, and when I did a sneak peek today, I was up 3 lbs. I'm hoping a lot of it was salt, but I'm not counting on it.
Have a great day before weigh-in peepers! Make good choices!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> I just looked at the copy right of the firm dvd it was 1989!



I was a freshman in high school too.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm a little behind with my peeps, having computer problems and I have to take it to Geek Squad.  Might have spyware or virus or something.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> My uncle is in the hospital, and my mom and I are going to visit him today. He has lung cancer that has spread to other places, now including his brain. He also has pneumonia. And he starts a series of 13 radiation treatments on Monday. (He's done one round of chemo and one round of radiation prior to the recent discovery of shadows on his brain CT.) I'm just going to try to go enjoy spending a bit of time with him today.



for your uncle



DisneyGalUK said:


> Well peeps, Im off to Cyprus in the morning for a week - catch you all when I get back!



Hope you have/had a great time



DisneyDreamtime said:


> Hi guys!    Got room in here for a newbie?  Hope its not too late to join



Welcome aboard



DisneyDreamtime said:


> Ive been lurking on the boards for close to a year and finally got around to joining this weekend.  Ive also been looking for some motivation and support to help get rid of this baby weight  especially since my baby will be turning 3 in a few weeks!!



My baby girl is three too, I also have baby weight from my DS10 and DS7



DisneyDreamtime said:


> And confession time  I discovered this thread yesterday, but wanted to wait until after I had my big Easter dinner today before I posted (oh, and a couple of those Cadbury Eggs  my #1 Easter weakness)!



Cadbury mini eggs are my favorite



DisneyDreamtime said:


> Im planning a huge mother/daughter trip to WDW that is still several years away (2012!).  I dont want to look at the pictures from that trip and have a hard time distinguishing between me and Pooh!  (Id rather look at the pictures and have a hard time distinguishing between me and Jasmine!!).  So Ive got plenty of time to get healthy, which is good, because Ive got plenty of weight I want to lose (at least 50lb!).



I feel the same way



ArielSRL said:


> Has anyone tried the Leslie Sansone Walk at Home videos? I like to walk outside but the one I have tried of hers is actually more than walking so it is better calorie burn....more aerobic. Was thinking of trying some others.



Gina has actually told me about them and I bought a DVD with the bands.  It has a 1 mile, 3 mile and 5 mile workout.  I really like this DVD.  Gotta start back on them.



HockeyKat said:


> 1989... I was a freshman in high school.



Boy do I feel old - I graduated HS in 1988


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Boy do I feel old - I graduated HS in 1988



You all are babies. I was already married and had my son in 1988.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey everyone!
Up way too late but I wanted to post before weigh-in day... though technically it is today.. oh well. 
I'm not expecting much from tomorrow with Easter and Passover this week but I ate really well today considering how excited I was to have bread again and the game (even though my Yanks lost  )
Anyway, here's wishing all of you luck tomorrow. 

And if you guys feel old, I feel incredibly young - in 1989, I was being conceived!!!


----------



## pjlla

Well another " oldie" checking in here.  I am old enough to be your Mom!

Anyhow, I am a SAMER this week.  It wasn't so much Easter that did me in, as it was a weird week.  I kept up with my exercise, but I ate more Flex points than I usually do and lo-and-behold.... no weight loss. Hopefully I can have a big loss next week to make up for it. Happy Friday to the Peeps!................P


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm +2.0 which was to be expected because I ate really bad on Easter.  Chocolate, jelly beans, scalloped potatoes, rolls with butter all with as diet pepsi  It's going to be in the low 70's today so I'll be walking outside while the kids play.  I just walk up and down my driveway (it's long) and drinking my water.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm +2.4 today!

Not really mad about it. I'm pretty sure most of it isn't fat because I have been working out a lot this week and I still feel good. I think I'm going to abandon my memorial day goal, I'm pretty happy right now and I think all it'll do is just go up and down. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,
I'm -1.0 lbs today. 

This is nice because it really is like a bank. If I eat too much, I work out a little more and it balances out. 

And I didn't mean to make you feel old, I just meant I felt young!! Haha

Hope everyone has a terrific day wherever you are. Here in NYC tis beautiful.


----------



## LMO429

Hey I am a samer today.

Citifield was great and they had a decent amount of food options considering it was at a ball game. I was able to get a subway sandwich at the game and woke up this morning without any guilt! 

i leave for disney in 3 weeks I can not believe it is so close!


----------



## dance2874

Happy weigh in peeps.....I am -2.2 this week! 

I weigh Tuesdays at WW and was shocked with the loss since it was easter week. I cannot rave enough about the Body Bugg. I am 100% sure that is how I have been doing this the past few weeks. As long as I hit my calorie deficit for the day it is ok to eat a few splurge things. I just have to get off my butt and work to make sure my calories burned is enough to cover them. It really is simple math, calories in vs. calories out. 

Hope to see lots of pretty numbers this week everyone....have a good day!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!

Somehow I missed last week's weigh in...not sure how that happened  but I am a SAMER this week.  I'll take it, since I went a little crazy with the "I gave up desserts for Lent and how I can have them" rationale.

I'm in the homestretch before our vacation in about 2 weeks, so I'm hoping I can push to lose a little more before then.

I'm looking forward to just getting away with the Hubs 

 to those who need it

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'm *down .6* this week! I'm thrilled because AF is here, and that usually guarantees me a gain. Not this time though! Puts me at 191.2. 

My uncle is coming home from the hospital this morning. He's doing better, but can't drive and still has several more days of radiation treatments. My mom is having to help him out, which stinks only because she's always taking care of someone besides herself. I can't really do much since I'm at work during the day all week. DH and I just try to do for her what we can. Again, thanks for all the kind wishes. 

This afternoon a friend and I are taking off work early and going to do a little shopping and see I Love You, Man. Should be fun! Then her and her DH are joining myself and DH on a little trip to Indy Saturday and Sunday. We're visiting with another friend of mine and her DH on Saturday and then hitting the zoo on Sunday (where my friend and her DH work). I probably won't be around this weekend since I will be gone, and I have to charge camera batteries, pack, and do laundry tonight. 

Good luck with weigh in everyone!! Have a Peepalicious weekend!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

This was to be expected, but I *gained 1.8 pounds *this week.  Brewers opening day and two Easter gatherings pretty much did me in.  But the weather is getting nice, which means lots of walking and jogging in my future.  That always helps get the old metabolism fired up.  Because of this gain, my new Memorial Day goal will be four pounds. That'll put me back into the 150's, which is where I feel like I need to be.

Have a great weekend everbody!


----------



## HockeyKat

I didn't have time to weigh in today (running WAY late for work!), but I was -2 yesterday.   I may go home at lunch and be able to weigh in, not sure yet.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just a quick fly by to say I'm -2... gotta head out to work in the snow here... we're supposed to get between 10 and 22 inches between now and tomorrow afternoon!  Arrrggghh.... I'm ready for summer!


----------



## MA pigletfan

FLYING BY...I am down 1.4 this week ..YAY!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just a quick fly by to say I'm -2... gotta head out to work in the snow here... we're supposed to get between 10 and 22 inches between now and tomorrow afternoon!  Arrrggghh.... I'm ready for summer!



I heard that your guys are getting hit with more snow, sorry.  I'm ready for just nice weather.  Today is supposed to be nice here in CT - almost 70 degress.


----------



## dwheatl

Up 2.4. The combo of Easter with being sick, and feeling sorry for myself got me.

I was supposed to go for a hike with my buddies today, but they all bailed. So it's the exercise bike and floor exercises. Not as much fun, but it gets the job done.

We have had crazy wind this week (up to 60 mph) but today looks like it has finally settled down. Supposed to be close to 70 degrees. DH and I are going to a historic little town for lunch and to do some walking around.

Hope you all are getting some nice spring weather.


----------



## HockeyKat

Make that -3.... I went home at lunch and weighed.   Lowest 2009 weight, and the way I have been eating I am pretty happy about it.   A total of about 15 lost since Feb 1.


----------



## UtahMama

HI!!!! I miss you guys!

My DIS account was totally jacked up. And the e-mail that the DIS was attached to also was messed with (by DH who is now in jail).

Since the rape I havent eaten (barely) or slept peacefully so you can imagine my weight is falling off. I DO go to the gym and make the machines cry, but I'm hanging in there. Last time I checked, it was like 11 pounds down. Like God's little gift???


----------



## HockeyKat

Wendy!  Glad to see you back.

However, you can't drop bombs like that and not explain... what happened?   Obviously you are not okay.


----------



## UtahMama

HockeyKat said:


> Wendy!  Glad to see you back.
> 
> However, you can't drop bombs like that and not explain... what happened?   Obviously you are not okay.



3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free. 

The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> 3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free.
> 
> The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.



 Utah Mama! I am so glad you are back here! I am in shock right now and dont know what to say. we have been and always will be here for you.  A million hugs to you


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Utah Mama! I am so glad you are back here! I am in shock right now and dont know what to say. we have been and always will be here for you.  A million hugs to you



Thank you, I know. That's why I'm back. LOVE you, Peeps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

O.M.G.  The words I would use to describe him are not printable on DIS.

I re-friended you.

I am so, so, so sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## UtahMama

HockeyKat said:


> O.M.G.  The words I would use to describe him are not printable on DIS.
> 
> I re-friended you.
> 
> I am so, so, so sorry that this happened to you.



I know! 
I'm off to fetch an Iced McCoffee (sugar free vanilla is YUMMY). Someone gave me a McDonalds gift card (YAY) so my kids are itching to spend it with me!!!! 

Yes, thanks for re-friending me. I'm on FB a LOT.


----------



## MA pigletfan

O M G
Wendy..i am so so happy to see you again..but i am soo so not happy to hear about what happened to you. I can't even put it into words, but my jaw was literally open for a good 3 minutes after reading your posts. We LOVE you .


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Wendy,
I'm relatively new here, so I don't know you that well but I've heard wonderful things about you and I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear what happened to you. 
Best wishes and glad to have you back.
Stacey


----------



## dance2874

UtahMama said:


> HI!!!! I miss you guys!
> 
> My DIS account was totally jacked up. And the e-mail that the DIS was attached to also was messed with (by DH who is now in jail).
> 
> Since the rape I havent eaten (barely) or slept peacefully so you can imagine my weight is falling off. I DO go to the gym and make the machines cry, but I'm hanging in there. Last time I checked, it was like 11 pounds down. Like God's little gift???



OMG, I had no idea what you had been going through but I hope you are ok!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> 3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free.
> 
> The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.


I am so sorry this happened to you.  Wow.  Just, wow.  Lots of things I could say, none of them appropriate.  It is times like this that make me almost ashamed to be a man.  Again, so sorry...


----------



## DisneyDreamtime

Wendy,

I'm also new to the group here, but just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear what happened to you.  Hope you and your kids are all doing OK.


----------



## DisneyDreamtime

As for weigh-in day, this was my first weigh-in since joining the group.  So now I've got my starting point and will report any progress next week.  

I feel that I'm doing pretty good so far - counting my calories, hitting the gym on my lunch hour, exercise bike in the evening, and usually getting a good walk in sometime during the day.  We'll see what next Friday brings.


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> O M G
> Wendy..i am so so happy to see you again..but i am soo so not happy to hear about what happened to you. I can't even put it into words, but my jaw was literally open for a good 3 minutes after reading your posts. We LOVE you .


I'm happy to be back and surrounded by such great friends! Thanks!




willonlyflytodisney said:


> Wendy,
> I'm relatively new here, so I don't know you that well but I've heard wonderful things about you and I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear what happened to you.
> Best wishes and glad to have you back.
> Stacey


Glad to meet you Stacey!!!!



dance2874 said:


> OMG, I had no idea what you had been going through but I hope you are ok!


Thank you!!!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you.  Wow.  Just, wow.  Lots of things I could say, none of them appropriate.  It is times like this that make me almost ashamed to be a man.  Again, so sorry...


I know, thanks. He was always SUPER controlling and I always was stupid and accepted his apologies (my fault, that) but, really, at least now I'm safe and free. I still hurt physically, and suffer from horrible night terrors, but I'm managing to pull it together and move on (slowly). 

Mostly now is swallowing my pride and accepting all the help I can from the state and such. I continue to go to school since it's my ticket to a good career. 

I oddly consider my lack of appetite and super-human-gym-powers to be a (temporary) gift from God.  LOL!!!


Soooooo? What did I miss??? 



DisneyDreamtime said:


> Wendy,
> 
> I'm also new to the group here, but just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear what happened to you.  Hope you and your kids are all doing OK.


----------



## Tinkabella

OMG Wendy !   I am sending a thousand .   I was a "peep" back on the first thread (few years ago) but  have not posted in a long time.   

My heart breaks for what you are going through.  Remember... YOU ARE STRONG !   Everyone on the board loves and supports you.  

I wish I was able to offer you something.  You have given so many smiles to people on this board that we all wish we could help you in some way.

I am sending you tons of pixy dust and prayers that you, Norah and the boys are able to put your lives back together quickly.


----------



## dance2874

Tinkabella said:


> My heart breaks for what you are going through.  Remember... YOU ARE STRONG !   Everyone on the board loves and supports you.
> 
> I wish I was able to offer you something.  You have given so many smiles to people on this board that we all wish we could help you in some way.



Ditto that. I have been thinking of you since I read this all last night I wish there was something I (we) could do to help. You have always been there for all of us. .


----------



## LMO429

Beautiful day in NYC yesterday and today!

I think I walked the dog for almost 4 hours yesterday!  I weighed myself today and I was down a pound lol


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> Gina has actually told me about them and I bought a DVD with the bands.  It has a 1 mile, 3 mile and 5 mile workout.  I really like this DVD.  Gotta start back on them.



I'm glad to hear someone else likes them. I have been walking outside this week but once it gets to hot here in GA - which will be soon - Iu sually go to the treadmill, but would prefer something like The Walk at Home series.


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> 3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free.
> 
> The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.



Oh my goodness. I am so so sorry that happened to you. I don't know you all that well, but I just want to send you all the Pixie Dust I can! No one should have to go through that. And for him to do that in front of your child. I don't know if it was an abusive relationship before this time, but I've been through one and I know it is horrible. I am very glad you are free and ALL of my thoughts are with you!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

I requested to join the DIS Peeps group on Facebook. I would love to be approved! Thanks!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> I requested to join the DIS Peeps group on Facebook. I would love to be approved! Thanks!


 You might want to PM Lynda (DisneyFreak) and let her know your real name and that you are waiting to be approved. I'm not sure who else has that power.

Things are slow here. How can I show off my new ticker if nobody is around?


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

dwheatl said:


> Things are slow here. How can I show off my new ticker if nobody is around?



I agree. What happened to the posting your water count and daily exercise?? I guess a bunch of you are planning your upcoming Disney trips (of which I am SO jealous of) haha

I have a question - I recently am starting to break out on my face and I'm pretty sure that it is the sweat from exercising. Does anyone else have this problem? I use a facial cleanser every night before I go to sleep to try and clean my face. This makes it slightly better, but they still pop up. I used to have very clear skin with the occasional pimple when I was stressed. Anyone else have this problem/any solutions??


----------



## LMO429

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I agree. What happened to the posting your water count and daily exercise?? I guess a bunch of you are planning your upcoming Disney trips (of which I am SO jealous of) haha
> 
> I have a question - I recently am starting to break out on my face and I'm pretty sure that it is the sweat from exercising. Does anyone else have this problem? I use a facial cleanser every night before I go to sleep to try and clean my face. This makes it slightly better, but they still pop up. I used to have very clear skin with the occasional pimple when I was stressed. Anyone else have this problem/any solutions??




I have been slacking with writing my daily water in take and workout BUT i have not been slacking working out and getting the H20 in

To catch up, yesterday I went spinning and did turbo jams lower body jam

today I only did 30 minutes on the treadmill i didnt get home until 3:30 in the morning and I am exhausted it was only I could do


----------



## LMO429

LMO429 said:


> I have been slacking with writing my daily water in take and workout BUT i have not been slacking working out and getting the H20 in
> 
> To catch up, yesterday I went spinning and did turbo jams lower body jam
> 
> today I only did 30 minutes on the treadmill i didnt get home until 3:30 in the morning and I am exhausted it was only I could do



just Looked at my Ticker only 20 days! Until 2 weeks in Disneyworld!!!!!   I am so EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> just Looked at my Ticker only 20 days! Until 2 weeks in Disneyworld!!!!!   I am so EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



FUN!!!!  I know i am already excited about our disneymoon portion of our honeymoon..and thats not for another 6 months or so...i miss Disney so much!

Hey peepsters..so i am pretty proud of myself..I went to a mexican restaurant last night AND resisted the margaritas! I only had 1 corona light with my meal ( which was fajitas...no rice and didn't even eat all of it)! Yesterday I did Jillian M. level 2 as planned and today i went to the gym and did the treadmill and bike. I am planning on walking the dog later today..its so nice out again..finally 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## UtahMama

I am GAGGING down a can of tuna and eating 3 hard boiled egg whites. ACK!!! I have no appetite.


----------



## dwheatl

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I agree. What happened to the posting your water count and daily exercise?? I guess a bunch of you are planning your upcoming Disney trips (of which I am SO jealous of) haha
> 
> I have a question - I recently am starting to break out on my face and I'm pretty sure that it is the sweat from exercising. Does anyone else have this problem? I use a facial cleanser every night before I go to sleep to try and clean my face. This makes it slightly better, but they still pop up. I used to have very clear skin with the occasional pimple when I was stressed. Anyone else have this problem/any solutions??


 Make sure you clean your face right after your workout. Don't give the bacteria time to multiply.



UtahMama said:


> I am GAGGING down a can of tuna and eating 3 hard boiled egg whites. ACK!!! I have no appetite.


If you are trying to get your appetite back, I don't think plain tuna and egg whites are the way to go. Have something healthy and tasty: egg whites scrambled with salsa, or tuna with chopped celery and onion and a little light mayo, or at least some lemon juice. 
Glad to see you rocked at the gym!

OK, I did 35 minutes on the elliptical, 20 minutes of weights, and I've had 3 glasses of water and 2 of mango sparkling ice. This was my first day back at the gym since I got sick last week, so I felt pretty weak.  I hate the way the body slips back into weakness so quickly when I haven't worked out for a week. I am also writing down all of my food since I really seem to be having trouble getting back on the wagon. I'm going to drink some more water right now.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey guys, Im back from Cyprus...after a NINE hour delay 

Wendy - Holy f..... Im so, so sorry. I don't know what to say but 
Im re-friending you on facebook, okay?

Everyone - Hi


----------



## dance2874

UtahMama said:


> I am GAGGING down a can of tuna and eating 3 hard boiled egg whites. ACK!!! I have no appetite.


That SO does not sound good! I would seriously go for anything that sounds remotely good right now since you havent eaten in a while. ANYTHING- pizza, chocolate...I know you want to stay healthy but right now getting some fuel and energy back into your body is probably one of the best things you can do.


----------



## daisy_77

Hi, everybody!

I am semi-new. This will be round 4 for me. I usually post for a week and then disappear.I will try to stick with it this time, though.




I am glad I caught the new thread before it got overwhelming. lol I have read the thread and I am excited to get moving with you all! I am doing my own version of Atkins. I have lost 17 pounds since starting. It is easier for me than anything else I have tried and I am hoping to lose about 60-70 more pounds.

Wendy....I am so sorry about what has happened. You and your precious children are in my prayers. Hang in there and know you have so many people all over who care for you.


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey guys, Im back from Cyprus...after a NINE hour delay
> 
> Everyone - Hi



HEY  Welcome back..how was your trip..any pics to share!??


----------



## LMO429

I am so excited that Utah mama brought this thread back to life! It wasn't the same with out you 

Now where is Dawn? She is missing now!

This weekend was the first weekend in awhile I ate clean the entire time! I am usually perfect all week and then one day on the weekend I feel so out of control. I took it one day at at time this weekend but I got through it and feel so much better about it today!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> HEY  Welcome back..how was your trip..any pics to share!??



It was good - challenging at times thanks to the IL's but good! I do have pics to share, just need to find where I packed my camera!


----------



## LMO429

I did Chalean extreme's fat burn challenge this morning.

I swear I felt like my body feels like a ton of lead. I just feel so overall heavy. i was dying just trying to kick my legs and punch my arms.  Maybe I need  a rest day


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> HI!!!! I miss you guys!
> 
> My DIS account was totally jacked up. And the e-mail that the DIS was attached to also was messed with (by DH who is now in jail).
> 
> Since the rape I havent eaten (barely) or slept peacefully so you can imagine my weight is falling off. I DO go to the gym and make the machines cry, but I'm hanging in there. Last time I checked, it was like 11 pounds down. Like God's little gift???





UtahMama said:


> 3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free.
> 
> The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.



We missed YOU!!! I am SO happy to "see" you back here too! As you probably saw, I already responded to your post on FB a while ago, but I just want to say again how sorry I am and that I hope you know if you need anything at all, you know how to reach me. I also have nothing appropriate to say about him, but I am happy you are free now! I am aiming lots of these  at you from a distance. 



ArielSRL said:


> I requested to join the DIS Peeps group on Facebook. I would love to be approved! Thanks!



Taken care of! 



LMO429 said:


> just Looked at my Ticker only 20 days! Until 2 weeks in Disneyworld!!!!!   I am so EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have GOT to remember to send you our itinerary! I WILL get on that this week!! 



UtahMama said:


> I am GAGGING down a can of tuna and eating 3 hard boiled egg whites. ACK!!! I have no appetite.



Does anything sound good? What's your favorite healthy snack? Glad to hear you're eating something. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey guys, Im back from Cyprus...after a NINE hour delay
> 
> Wendy - Holy f..... Im so, so sorry. I don't know what to say but
> Im re-friending you on facebook, okay?
> 
> Everyone - Hi



Welcome back!! Can't wait to see pics! I would LOVE to visit there. 



daisy_77 said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I am semi-new. This will be round 4 for me. I usually post for a week and then disappear.I will try to stick with it this time, though.



I remember you! Welcome back!! Great to "see" you again. 


Well folks, we had a great weekend in Indy. We went to Cheeseburger in Paradise for lunch on Saturday, then went to a place with mini golf, go karts, an arcade, batting cages, etc. After that we played some games back at my friend's house while they grilled out. On Sunday, we went to the zoo where we got to pet a penguin!! My DH's dream come true!  And then we did a little shopping before heading home. I'll be getting the pics onto the computer tonight. Perhaps I will post a few. I really didn't eat well on Saturday and didn't do so bad on Sunday, but we were pretty active all weekend, so I'm hoping that will counteract any damage done from eating poorly. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by UtahMama
> 3/31 I was raped and almost choked by DH. Hospitalized but fine now (still hurts "down there" ...he used his FIST to rape me IN FRONT of our 4 year old) He has 6 felony charges and a bail of $350K and my life is financially and emotionally collapsing. BUT, I'm free.
> 
> The whole story is on Facebook, you guys. If you want to re-friend me, you can read it. My original account was messed with by DH so I had to start over.




Ok Wendy I am in tears reading this! I am so sorry words can't describe how sorry I am for you!  But I am glad you are free and know that you have a whole family of PEEPS here to help you get through this awful time. I will say extra prayers for you! 
I will request you again for a friend on Face Book so look for me! 

The other Wendy


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> You might want to PM Lynda (DisneyFreak) and let her know your real name and that you are waiting to be approved. I'm not sure who else has that power.
> 
> Things are slow here. How can I show off my new ticker if nobody is around?



Thanks!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey all!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  It was beautiful on Saturday, so I spent all day planting stuff around the house.  I got a little sun, but I realized it in time and put on sunscreen and a hat before I got burnt.  Plus I got a few walks in this weekend, so all-in-all it was a good weekend health wise.  I weighed the same this morning as I did on Friday, which is definitely a good thing.  Now hopefully I can lose a little bit this week and I'll be a happy Peep on Friday.

Here is the first week's Memorial Day challenge update.  (I recorded mine as a zero because I'm using Friday's weight as my starting weight for this challenge.)






We're meeting with someone tonight to give us an estimate on a paver block patio.  The number he gives us will go a long way towards determining if we go through with our December WDW trip or not.  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he comes back with a number that I like.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## dwheatl

WI_DisneyFan said:


> We're meeting with someone tonight to give us an estimate on a paver block patio.  The number he gives us will go a long way towards determining if we go through with our December WDW trip or not.  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he comes back with a number that I like.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!


 Hope you get a different kind of pretty number, Aaron.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

dwheatl said:


> Hope you get a different kind of pretty number, Aaron.



Agreed.

Hoping for one myself with financial aid this week. Yikes!
Also finding out what my salary will be for my summer job. Big week for numbers.
Not expecting happy ones from the scale because this was a big family party weekend: birthday dinner, baby shower, and kid's birthday party. I couldn't resist the ice cream cake. 

Here's hoping to make the msot of the next few days. 
Once school ends in two and a half weeks, I'll be able to start working out in the morning which will help A LOT I think.


----------



## dance2874

dwheatl said:


> Hope you get a different kind of pretty number, Aaron.


Another ditto here. hope that you got the number you needed!

I am off to the dentist today for the first of my many upcoming appointments. I am so dreading it. At least they give me nitrous to take the edge off my jitters. And if my mouth is sore it means I wont be filling it with junk later today


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Guys??

Things are soooo slow here. 

What happened to daily updates?
I guess it's good news because it means everyone is busy, probably busy working out or keeping a healthy lifestyle.

But I miss coming home and reading the posts from the day!!

Oh well. 
Anyway, today was the 10th anniversary of my grandfather's death, so I worked out extra hard to take my mind off of it. But... now I'm watching old videos. Jillian yelling at you only takes your mind off of things for so long 

On a happier note, anyone notice KFC's new Kentucky GRILLED chicken? I saw the commercial this morning. I guess they finally realized in this health-crazy time, they needed something a BIT healthier


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Yesterday I took a well deserved day off from working out.  I drank 5 bottles of water and ate clean ....Only 2 weeks and 2 days until I go to Disney!  I plan on working out on the cruise I can't go 14 days straight without doing something.


----------



## mousehouselover

Stacey~ I'm here, checking in everyday and trying to stay OP. Having some relationship issues so I'm distracted and haven't been working out as much. No appetite either.... Hope your financial aid package looks good.

Jen~ Hope you did ok at the dentist.

Aaron~ pixie dust for a good quote from the contracor. WTG on the yardwork!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey peeps.
 i have been a slacker the last 2 days...decent with food but not working out..but i am back to it today..i will at least go for a nice long walk with the dog and do some weight work and crunches..tommorow will be a bigger cardio day..all in prep for friday's weigh in !! I did a sneak peak this morning and i am slightly up..but i am determined to change that between now and then!!


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning!

I have been sticking to my eating plan and drinking water....I have not exercised much though. My pedometer did hit 15000 steps on Monday, though.

I am at home today from work with a sick kiddo. I will try to get some sort of exercise in since I am home. 


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone! 

Dentist was NO fun yesterday and I am pretty sore today. I have to go back next week too  The good news is that will be the last of my scary appointments, then I get to do ZOOM as my reward to myself for getting all the ouchy teeth fixed! 

The other good thing about the dentist was I was too sore to overeat yesterday which led to a great WW weigh in last night. (which I will hold onto for Fridays peep weigh in) 

I have been working hard on the exercise too. My latest 'trick myself into working out' gimmick is parking several blocks from school when it is time to go get my daughter and bringing the wagon. So I have to talk a very long, brisk 20 min walk to get her (pulling one kiddo) and then to get back to the car (pulling both kiddos). I have been burning about 450 calories each time I do it. (according to the body bugg) I am working toward doing this at least 3 times a week and it makes a big difference!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

dance2874 said:


> I have been working hard on the exercise too. My latest 'trick myself into working out' gimmick is parking several blocks from school when it is time to go get my daughter and bringing the wagon. So I have to talk a very long, brisk 20 min walk to get her (pulling one kiddo) and then to get back to the car (pulling both kiddos). I have been burning about 450 calories each time I do it. (according to the body bugg) I am working toward doing this at least 3 times a week and it makes a big difference!


That is a great idea!  One of the things I don't like about Jillian Michaels is that she seems to poo-poo the idea of doing things like this to get yourself healthy.  I remember earlier this season on Biggest Loser, she got into a rant about gaining muscle and losing inches is B.S., that the goal is to lose weight.  And on one workout DVD of hers that I have, she says something to the effect of just taking the stairs instead of the elevator and stuff like that isn't good enough.  Which I guess I agree with to a point.  But to completely dismiss those little things really seems short-sighted to me.  The goal should be living an overall healthy life; and not everybody (especially people with two young kids) have an hour or two every day to work out.  So making small changes like this I think are very important in an overall lifestyle change.

Anyway, I'm doing all right.  I haven't gotten much exercise in the past week, but I've been really good with my eating so that's my one saving grace.  I did do some strength training last night.  And I ran out to the stone yard this morning to look at the different styles and colors of concrete pavers.  We got the quote back for the one I initially liked, but when I went out there this morning I saw another one that I liked a little better.  So now I'm waiting to get the estimate on that one.  The initial quote for the other one was a little higher than I was looking to spend, but certainly not prohibitive.  We'll just have to tighten our belts a little bit over the next few months, and we should still be on track for WDW.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## dance2874

WI_DisneyFan said:


> That is a great idea!  One of the things I don't like about Jillian Michaels is that she seems to poo-poo the idea of doing things like this to get yourself healthy.  I remember earlier this season on Biggest Loser, she got into a rant about gaining muscle and losing inches is B.S., that the goal is to lose weight.  And on one workout DVD of hers that I have, she says something to the effect of just taking the stairs instead of the elevator and stuff like that isn't good enough.  Which I guess I agree with to a point.  But to completely dismiss those little things really seems short-sighted to me.  The goal should be living an overall healthy life; and not everybody (especially people with two young kids) have an hour or two every day to work out.  So making small changes like this I think are very important in an overall lifestyle change.
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing all right.  I haven't gotten much exercise in the past week, but I've been really good with my eating so that's my one saving grace.  I did do some strength training last night.  And I ran out to the stone yard this morning to look at the different styles and colors of concrete pavers.  We got the quote back for the one I initially liked, but when I went out there this morning I saw another one that I liked a little better.  So now I'm waiting to get the estimate on that one.  The initial quote for the other one was a little higher than I was looking to spend, but certainly not prohibitive.  We'll just have to tighten our belts a little bit over the next few months, and we should still be on track for WDW.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!


YAY, that you are sill on track for your trip!!

I know Jillian says something like that in the video of hers I use and it bugs me. Sure, taking the stairs or a few walks isnt going to be enough to make a total body change overnight but every step counts  And when I see that my little walks are burning so many calories I know it is a good idea to keep it up. I am bummed because it is over 90 degrees here today so we are skipping the walk. I am going to try to do one later tonight when it gets a bit cooler but I dont want the kids out in the hot sun this afternoon if I can help it...and in this case I can.


----------



## ArielSRL

dance2874 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> then I get to do ZOOM as my reward to myself for getting all the ouchy teeth fixed!



Not sure what others thought of ZOOM, but it didn't last very long for me. And it was fairly expensive. My teeth did get whiter but only for a little bit of time. I did bleach this past summer and the results werent as noticeable but they last longer. Am going to continue the bleach again to try to go whiter. 

Just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps! 

Well, for Administrative Professionals' Day the office got us Olive Garden and a cookie bouquet. I had a salad and 1 breadstick and skipped the lasagna. But I did have a large cookie though. IT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!! How could I NOT eat it? I did try to compensate by having less for dinner and working out an extra 20 minutes. So I did 60 minutes on the treadmill and 20 on the bike tonight. Hope it's enough. I'll try to be extra good tomorrow too. 

I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!


How cool is that?!?   Way to go!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Well, I'm not sure what Friday's weigh-in will bring.  Another trip out to the stone yard, plus a trip to the store to get a lawn mower battery, meant no exercising again for me tonight.  I was down a smidge this morning, so we'll see how that translates.  But I did manage to avoid the lunch that my work catered in for Administrative Professionals Day.  (I'm not an administrative professional, but they cater in lunches every year on this day as a "thanks" for the hard work that we all put in.)  So at least I know that I'm not doing anything to sabotage myself.  Hopefully next week my workout routine can get back to normal.

Nighty night!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!


 Yay! that's great news.
We finally had a break in the weather today, so I was able to get on the exercise bike and do floor exercises. I have been really good about the water the last 3 days because it's been so hot here. 
 to all the peeps. Make good choices! Weigh day is only a day away.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by Disneyfreak92
> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!



That is AWSOME!! Way to go!!



Well for Administrative Professional Day we were given a 25 dollar gift card to Boston Store. I thought that was very nice. No food sabatoge for me! 




Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday. My daughter was in her health class yesterday talking with a friend ( a boy ) when he bent down and she jokingly said (not loudly ) insert boy's name here, I see your tidy whities. Well the child ahead of her heard this and well this child proceeded to tease the friend about his tidy whities. The teacher somehow got wind of this and instead of taking care of this herself took it to the vice principal. 

Now my DD is a honor student has never been in trouble. The vice principle has given her a dentention, is making write a letter of apology to the student and himself, and she is not able to go on the big class field trip at the end of the year. All for saying she saw someones tidy whities? She in no way was making fun of him. She apologized to him right away. Even the boy said that it was alright that he knew she was just joking. He in no way was upset by this. 

Now should she have said that? NO She was in my opinion being a typical 12 year old. Do they always know when to keep comments to themself? NO But do most adults? NO 

So I don't know what to do. She was so upset last night crying and crying saying she didn't mean anything by it and she was sorry. We talked about this at length about when it is appropriate and not appropriate in making comments. Am I right in thinking the vice principal over did it with punishment? I left a voice mail and hopefully will talk with him today. What should I say?


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Well, for Administrative Professionals' Day the office got us Olive Garden and a cookie bouquet. I had a salad and 1 breadstick and skipped the lasagna. But I did have a large cookie though. IT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!! How could I NOT eat it? I did try to compensate by having less for dinner and working out an extra 20 minutes. So I did 60 minutes on the treadmill and 20 on the bike tonight. Hope it's enough. I'll try to be extra good tomorrow too.
> 
> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!




That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

lovealldisney said:


> That is AWSOME!!
> 
> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday. My daughter was in her health class yesterday talking with a friend ( a boy ) when he bent down and she jokingly said (not loudly ) insert boy's name here, I see your tidy whities. Well the child ahead of her heard this and well this child proceeded to tease the friend about his tidy whities. The teacher somehow got wind of this and instead of taking care of this herself took it to the vice principal.
> 
> Now my DD is a honor student has never been in trouble. The vice principle has given her a dentention, is making write a letter of apology to the student and himself, and she is not able to go on the big class field trip at the end of the year. All for saying she saw someones tidy whities? She in no way was making fun of him. She apologized to him right away. Even the boy said that it was alright that he knew she was just joking. He in no way was upset by this.
> 
> Now should she have said that? NO She was in my opinion being a typical 12 year old. Do they always know when to keep comments to themself? NO But do most adults? NO
> 
> So I don't know what to do. She was so upset last night crying and crying saying she didn't mean anything by it and she was sorry. We talked about this at length about when it is appropriate and not appropriate in making comments. Am I right in thinking the vice principal over did it with punishment? I left a voice mail and hopefully will talk with him today. What should I say?



I completely agree with you. Talk to the vice principal. In the end, it's his decision because the incident happened at school. But, if the boy isn't as upset, as you say he isn't, then I would even suggest calling this boy's mother, yourself, telling her the situation, explaining how sorry your DD is, and how her DS didn't seem to be upset. If you're worried about his mother reacting badly, then this is a bad idea. But, you'd be surprised at how powerful a call from his mother to the VP can be. 

Otherwise, good luck with the VP!! Fight for what you think is right!!!
I spent many a time arguing in my principal's office during MY time at school haha 

I'm sorry your DD had to go through what sounds like an icky situation.


----------



## dance2874

ArielSRL said:


> Not sure what others thought of ZOOM, but it didn't last very long for me. And it was fairly expensive. My teeth did get whiter but only for a little bit of time. I did bleach this past summer and the results werent as noticeable but they last longer. Am going to continue the bleach again to try to go whiter.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience.


Thanks for the input- I am hoping it at least helps some. My Dentist also makes custom fitted whitening trays and gives me whitening gel to use free for life (as long as I keep up with my cleanings there) so I am hoping that the zoom will at least give me some fast results and the gel will help keep them.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!


That is fantastic!!! WOOHOO!! Greta job!

I have a pair of capris I wore for my honeymoon and I am super close to fitting in them too. (It has been 8 yrs for me) I am hoping they fit by the time we head to Cancun in June.



lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday. My daughter was in her health class yesterday talking with a friend ( a boy ) when he bent down and she jokingly said (not loudly ) insert boy's name here, I see your tidy whities. Well the child ahead of her heard this and well this child proceeded to tease the friend about his tidy whities. The teacher somehow got wind of this and instead of taking care of this herself took it to the vice principal.
> 
> Now my DD is a honor student has never been in trouble. The vice principle has given her a dentention, is making write a letter of apology to the student and himself, and she is not able to go on the big class field trip at the end of the year. All for saying she saw someones tidy whities? She in no way was making fun of him. She apologized to him right away. Even the boy said that it was alright that he knew she was just joking. He in no way was upset by this.
> 
> Now should she have said that? NO She was in my opinion being a typical 12 year old. Do they always know when to keep comments to themself? NO But do most adults? NO
> 
> So I don't know what to do. She was so upset last night crying and crying saying she didn't mean anything by it and she was sorry. We talked about this at length about when it is appropriate and not appropriate in making comments. Am I right in thinking the vice principal over did it with punishment? I left a voice mail and hopefully will talk with him today. What should I say?



I hope you get to talk to the VP. I am sure they wanted to take it seriously because of all the 'harassment' rules in place these days. But if the other kid knew it was a joke and wasnt offended I think they should let up a little. And I do think a call to the other parent would be a good idea. You never know, if they call the VP they may be willing to overlook the whole thing or at the very least the field trip could be re-instated.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday. My daughter was in her health class yesterday talking with a friend ( a boy ) when he bent down and she jokingly said (not loudly ) insert boy's name here, I see your tidy whities. Well the child ahead of her heard this and well this child proceeded to tease the friend about his tidy whities. The teacher somehow got wind of this and instead of taking care of this herself took it to the vice principal.
> 
> Now my DD is a honor student has never been in trouble. The vice principle has given her a dentention, is making write a letter of apology to the student and himself, and she is not able to go on the big class field trip at the end of the year. All for saying she saw someones tidy whities? She in no way was making fun of him. She apologized to him right away. Even the boy said that it was alright that he knew she was just joking. He in no way was upset by this.
> 
> Now should she have said that? NO She was in my opinion being a typical 12 year old. Do they always know when to keep comments to themself? NO But do most adults? NO
> 
> So I don't know what to do. She was so upset last night crying and crying saying she didn't mean anything by it and she was sorry. We talked about this at length about when it is appropriate and not appropriate in making comments. Am I right in thinking the vice principal over did it with punishment? I left a voice mail and hopefully will talk with him today. What should I say?



I hope you get to talk to the VP today too. The field trip part seems extreme to me too. I'm sure they have to be careful about harrassment, but the boy understands it was a joke and was not offended. Perhaps a call to his mom is a good idea. I hope you get a good outcome.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday...


Wow, that is harsh!  I completely agree about the call to the VP and the boy's parents.  Honestly, unless the VP has already talked to the boy's parents, I'd be surprised if they even know about it.  Obvoiusly their son wasn't upset about it, so he probably didn't go home and tell his parents about the "incident".  I would think that there's a good chance that they'll be as surprised about the punishment as you are.  And like others have said, maybe a call from his parents to the VP could help clear this up.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

So I weighed myself this morning, and I was down a lot more than I would have expected.  Don't get me wrong - it wasn't a "I lost 8 pounds in a week" amount, but enough where I've got a feeling that number is going to creep back up by tomorrow.  But it was encouraging that my recent lack of exercise isn't completly doing me in.


----------



## dance2874

WI_DisneyFan said:


> So I weighed myself this morning, and I was down a lot more than I would have expected.  Don't get me wrong - it wasn't a "I lost 8 pounds in a week" amount, but enough where I've got a feeling that number is going to creep back up by tomorrow.  But it was encouraging that my recent lack of exercise isn't completly doing me in.



My weigh in this week was good on tues and I had sort of slacked off last week too. Funny how the weeks I think I totally made some headway I lose .2, and the weeks where I sort of took it easy I lose so much more.


----------



## lovealldisney

Thank you for your responses so far. I spoke whith the VP( not a very nice man ) and in no way will he budge with the punisment! He feels as if this is harassment! And there is 0 tolerance. So now I have emailed the superintendent and the school board. I can see talking with her about her behavior and maybe having a lunch DT but to take away her field trip is uncalled for. 

I can't tell you how upset she was last night! She cried and cried and kept apologizing saying she didn't mean it. She doesn't want to go to school ( she's on a differant field trip today) she's afraid that the VP will yell at her along with her other teachers. Her self esteem and confidance are so low. 


I just can't see how saying I see your tidy whities is harrassement and bad behavior.  

Here is a copy of what I sent to the superindentant. 

I would like to tell you about an incident that occurred at ***** and my daughter. Yesterday 4/22/09 she was in class and talking with a friend. When this friend bent down she made a comment about his tidy whities. (I see his tidy whities) She didnt say it loudly or announce to the class. But it was loud enough that a student in front of her heard and proceeded to tease this young man. The teacher then took the incident to the vice principal Mr. Harris. 



I have to tell you that I dont think my daughter was treated fairly and am very angry about the whole situation. My daughter is a good student, gets good grades and never gets in trouble. She has been raised to be respectful and kind. She in no way made this comment to embarrass, humiliate or ridicule this child. She apologized to this child, and the child was not upset nor in anyway hurt by the comment. This was an off comment that was taken to far by Mr. *****. In return he is claiming that this is harassment. She has been given an afterschool detention, made to write an apology letter to the student, and Mr. ***** and is banned from going on the Noahs Ark field trip at the end of the year. Should she have made the comment? No she shouldnt have. Was she behaving like a typical 12 year old? Yes. But I ask you do most 12 year old know when and where to say things? How many adults do you know can control some things they say? 



I think this punishment is to the extreme and in no way does she deserves this. I could understand the punishment if she continually misbehaved but this is the first time anything like this has happened. I think she should have just been talked to about her behavior maybe given a lunch detention. But to take away her field trip is unacceptable. To me thats telling her that everything she worked so hard for all year is null and void. Her self esteem and self confidence is ruined by this. She is afraid of going to school and getting yelled at by Mr. ***** and other teachers. 



Do you have any idea how remorseful she is? She was so upset last evening that she cried most of the night and kept telling me repeatedly that she was sorry and that this was taken way out of context. She realizes the consequences of her behavior and we as parents have taken care of this at home. I think that Mr. ***** has taken this way to far and punishment given to my daughter is overboard. This to me by no means is harassment it was a comment that was taken out of context by her teacher and Mr *****.  It is my hope you will look into the situation and speak with Mr. **** about this unjust punishment. I truly hope this situation will get resolved as I dont want to have to speak with an attorney or contact the media about this. 





 I think my daughter deserves to go on the class field trip because she is a good girl and a great student. Thank you for your time. 



Sincerely,


----------



## ArielSRL

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday.



Being a teacher, I think the teacher overreacted going to the VP, but I work in elementary and in middle they are probably very concerned with anything that comes across as teasing or "inappropriate". Because of society today, we teachers have to really watch our backs b/c some parents are really just ridiculous about things, so she was just covering herself. Because of a few bad apples (parents) teachers and admin have to be overly diligent, so I wouldnt take it personally. However, I think it is a good idea to express your feelings on the matter to the VP and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Lovealldisney,
That was a great note. I can't believe he wouldn't budge on the punishment - it's so SILLY! I would highly suggest calling hte other student's parents on this one.

Anyway, I"m in Boston for the weekend, so I weighed in today and I'm a SAMER... at least I think I am. My scale has been acting up. I was 3 pounds up in one day and then not and then down 2 pounds... I think it's time to buy a new scale. But, this data came from the Wii Fit, so I think I'm okay. 
Anyway, good luck with weigh-in day and I hope everyone has a terrific weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

LoveallDisney - the note looks good. I can see asking for an apology, because that's a natural consequence for saying something you shouldn't,  but I think even a detention is too much, and missing the field trip is ridiculous. Let us know how this turns out.
The VP sounds like one I used to work with when I was student teaching. He was a total hard- and would never back down when he was wrong. He yelled at me in the hallway for "ditching class." When I told him I was a student teacher (even though we'd been introduced before) he told me I still shouldn't be loitering in the hallway.
I can't stand inflexible people.


----------



## lovealldisney

Well I am down this week -2.6  Was a good week! 


My DD did turn in her apolgy letters she said she wanted to do it. It made her feel better. But I still think this whole situation was blown out of proportion. I told the VP in our conversation that she will NOT be serving a DT today afterschool But he still won't budge about the field trip. I guess we will have to plan a trip to Noah's Ark maybe this summer. I don't know yet but we'll see. 


Thanks for all you advise and have a great weekend everyone! Tonight it's dinner and movie with friends!


----------



## LMO429

I gained one pound this week 

Crunch time now only 2 weeks till Disney!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Thank you for your responses so far. I spoke whith the VP( not a very nice man ) and in no way will he budge with the punisment! He feels as if this is harassment! And there is 0 tolerance. So now I have emailed the superintendent and the school board. I can see talking with her about her behavior and maybe having a lunch DT but to take away her field trip is uncalled for.
> 
> I can't tell you how upset she was last night! She cried and cried and kept apologizing saying she didn't mean it. She doesn't want to go to school ( she's on a differant field trip today) she's afraid that the VP will yell at her along with her other teachers. Her self esteem and confidance are so low.
> 
> 
> I just can't see how saying I see your tidy whities is harrassement and bad behavior.
> 
> Here is a copy of what I sent to the superindentant.
> 
> I would like to tell you about an incident that occurred at ***** and my daughter. Yesterday 4/22/09 she was in class and talking with a friend. When this friend bent down she made a comment about his tidy whities. (I see his tidy whities) She didnt say it loudly or announce to the class. But it was loud enough that a student in front of her heard and proceeded to tease this young man. The teacher then took the incident to the vice principal Mr. Harris.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you that I dont think my daughter was treated fairly and am very angry about the whole situation. My daughter is a good student, gets good grades and never gets in trouble. She has been raised to be respectful and kind. She in no way made this comment to embarrass, humiliate or ridicule this child. She apologized to this child, and the child was not upset nor in anyway hurt by the comment. This was an off comment that was taken to far by Mr. *****. In return he is claiming that this is harassment. She has been given an afterschool detention, made to write an apology letter to the student, and Mr. ***** and is banned from going on the Noahs Ark field trip at the end of the year. Should she have made the comment? No she shouldnt have. Was she behaving like a typical 12 year old? Yes. But I ask you do most 12 year old know when and where to say things? How many adults do you know can control some things they say?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this punishment is to the extreme and in no way does she deserves this. I could understand the punishment if she continually misbehaved but this is the first time anything like this has happened. I think she should have just been talked to about her behavior maybe given a lunch detention. But to take away her field trip is unacceptable. To me thats telling her that everything she worked so hard for all year is null and void. Her self esteem and self confidence is ruined by this. She is afraid of going to school and getting yelled at by Mr. ***** and other teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how remorseful she is? She was so upset last evening that she cried most of the night and kept telling me repeatedly that she was sorry and that this was taken way out of context. She realizes the consequences of her behavior and we as parents have taken care of this at home. I think that Mr. ***** has taken this way to far and punishment given to my daughter is overboard. This to me by no means is harassment it was a comment that was taken out of context by her teacher and Mr *****.  It is my hope you will look into the situation and speak with Mr. **** about this unjust punishment. I truly hope this situation will get resolved as I dont want to have to speak with an attorney or contact the media about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my daughter deserves to go on the class field trip because she is a good girl and a great student. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,




Sorry this had to happen to your Daughter. I am currently going to graduate school to become a childhood education teacher.  We are taught that if "anything" happens where one student physically, emotionally or verbally bullys another student we have to report it or log it, all legal nonsense.  I think the teacher could have handled this situation themselves without notifying the principal.

Hopefully your daughter can go on the field trip but if not maybe you can arrange a day for her where you do something memorable so she can look forward to that instead of thinking about what she is missing out on.


and isnt it tighty-whities


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!



 Awesome!

Aaron - cool news on the quotes for your garden!

Lovealldisney - sorry about your daughter, the VP sounds like a right...well, you know 

Well done everyone on the losses. I haven't got weighed yet, but I have definitely gained after the holiday. In fact, I think its been about 3 weeks since I last weighed in so Im not looking forward to it!
It might be tomorrow when I get chance to post the weight, im at work at the minute and tonight is Wedding Reception Part 2 - yep, the Bride and Groom are back from Cyprus and are having a second wedding reception for the people they didn't want to invite to the wedding


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Real quick this morning -- I *lost 1.6* this week!  I really had to watch what I ate, because the exercise was almost non-existant for me the past two weeks.  So I wonder how I would have done with a little more exercise?

I'll be back later to see how everyone did this week.

Have a great morning!


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone... I am -2.6 this week!! I was so shocked because I went easier on the exercise last week than I had been but it worked out. 

We are off to the zoo today for a field trip with DD's class. LOTS of walking I am sure. Have a great weigh in day everyone!!


----------



## UtahMama

Wow weee!

Great Numbers this week!!!!

I lost about 10 since 3/31. On the NO appetite/Total stress diet. I totally still work out. Makes me happy and stress free. 

I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Happy Friday Peeps!! 

I am *down .6* again this week. Not a lot, but at least it's in the right direction. That puts me at 190.6, so I am just ITCHING to get rid of that 9! That will also mean a new ribbon for me, so I'm really anxious. (I haven't had a new ribbon in months!) I'm hoping to see a bigger number next week. I'm very motivated after trying on old clothes, and with the trip coming up. Only 2 more weigh-ins before I leave!! My friend that is coming with us has lost a lot of weight since the beginning of the year, and she and her DH were with us last May, so I'm gonna be pretty excited to see the difference between last year's pics and this year's. 

Tonight DH and I are taking the Mustang into town and eating at Chili's. The weather is beautiful today, so we'll be putting the top down. (My first ride in the car with the top down this year! ) Can't wait!! 

I'm still working on getting pics uploaded from last weekend's trip to Indy, but hopefully I'll get that accomplished this weekend, and I'll post a few.


----------



## DisneyDreamtime

Haven't been able to get on the boards much this week, so I need to get caught up here!  Got to run, but just wanted to post really quick that I gained 0.7 pounds.  

So guess I need to pick up the pace this week!


----------



## dwheatl

Down 1.2. That's half of what I gained last week. Hopefully, I will get in a little more exercise this coming week. 



UtahMama said:


> Wow weee!
> 
> Great Numbers this week!!!!
> 
> I lost about 10 since 3/31. On the NO appetite/Total stress diet. I totally still work out. Makes me happy and stress free.
> 
> I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!



Hooray for getting out of the 9's. That's an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Working on those pics Peeps! Should be able to post some tomorrow. Here's one of the cookie bouquet we got for Adminitrative Professionals' Day. Like I said, I HAD to eat it, what with my name on it and all!


----------



## LMO429

the cookies are awesome!!!!


----------



## dance2874

UtahMama said:


> I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!


Good for you, that is fantastic!!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Working on those pics Peeps! Should be able to post some tomorrow. Here's one of the cookie bouquet we got for Adminitrative Professionals' Day. Like I said, I HAD to eat it, what with my name on it and all!


Those look yummy! I would have a hard time eating them though, I know how much work that can be!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Wow weee!
> 
> Great Numbers this week!!!!
> 
> I lost about 10 since 3/31. On the NO appetite/Total stress diet. I totally still work out. Makes me happy and stress free.
> 
> I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!



What are the 9's?  I am so brain dead today

Size 9?


----------



## dance2874

Usually the 9's are referring to the numbers in their weight- as in 190-199 pounds


----------



## LMO429

dance2874 said:


> Usually the 9's are referring to the numbers in their weight- as in 190-199 pounds



Oh ok!!! AWESOME WAY TO GO UTAH MAMA


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dance2874 said:


> Those look yummy! I would have a hard time eating them though, I know how much work that can be!



I DID have a hard time with that part of it actually. It was so cute! I didn't wnat to destroy it. But then I realized the alternative is letting it go bad, and I thought "What's the point in that?"


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

Sorry I didn't get a chance to post yesterday, but I am down -0.4.  With AF here, I am happy with that.  

Hope everyone is out enjoying the nice weather - it's almost too hot already here! I swear we don't even get Spring...

Only one more week 'till my Dominican vacation. I am counting the days!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I didn't have a chance to weigh yesterday, but I am -1 for this week.  

Just caught up on the thread since last week...

Utah Mama - I'm so so sorry you went through something so horrible... I hope you and your kids can heal from such a traumatic experience.  

Disneyfreak92 - congrats!  It always feels good when you're going in the right direction!    PS... the cookies look yummy....  

Lovealldisney - The VP sounds like a real power-tripper... I hope you can get some kind of positive response from your letter.

Congrats to all of the losers and samers..... and I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## dance2874

Happy Sunday everyone!

I am exhausted! I can honestly say I am ready for Monday so I can send DD to school and get a little rest when the baby sleeps tomorrow  I had 3 cake/cupcake orders this week(end), a field trip w/DD's school Friday afternoon that wore me out, a b-day party saturday for a friend and one more cake order to finish this morning. Ugh. I am gonna have to take a nap. I _need_ to go exercise though. Unfortunately, there were left over cupcakes and way too many made it into my mouth this weekend 



And in case anyone wants to see, I added a link to my cake pictures in my signature...food porn


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi my friends.  I haven't had a computer in almost 2 weeks so I'm catching up.
Virus and spyware totally invaded my operating systems as well so they had to delete everything and start new.  Boy do I have a lot of reading to do.

***********8

Wendy - I just read what happened.  I'm so sorry I cannot not even find the words.  How's Nora?  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey guys, Im back from Cyprus...after a NINE hour delay
> 
> Everyone - Hi



Can't wait to see pictures.  Welcome back.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Well, for Administrative Professionals' Day the office got us Olive Garden and a cookie bouquet. I had a salad and 1 breadstick and skipped the lasagna. But I did have a large cookie though. IT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!! How could I NOT eat it? I did try to compensate by having less for dinner and working out an extra 20 minutes. So I did 60 minutes on the treadmill and 20 on the bike tonight. Hope it's enough. I'll try to be extra good tomorrow too.
> 
> I went through my shorts and capris last night and tried on to see what will work for our upcoming trip. After trying on everything I had in circulation last summer, DH suggested seeing if I had anything in my OLD stuff. I found a pair of shorts that were 14's that I wore on our honeymoon almost 7 years ago. They fit!!! They didn't just fit. They fit like I'd wear them in public!! I'm thrilled! Getting SO close to where I want to be!







lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some adivse as to what to do regarding my DD and an incident at school yesterday. My daughter was in her health class yesterday talking with a friend ( a boy ) when he bent down and she jokingly said (not loudly ) insert boy's name here, I see your tidy whities. Well the child ahead of her heard this and well this child proceeded to tease the friend about his tidy whities. The teacher somehow got wind of this and instead of taking care of this herself took it to the vice principal.
> 
> Now my DD is a honor student has never been in trouble. The vice principle has given her a dentention, is making write a letter of apology to the student and himself, and she is not able to go on the big class field trip at the end of the year. All for saying she saw someones tidy whities? She in no way was making fun of him. She apologized to him right away. Even the boy said that it was alright that he knew she was just joking. He in no way was upset by this.
> 
> Now should she have said that? NO She was in my opinion being a typical 12 year old. Do they always know when to keep comments to themself? NO But do most adults? NO
> 
> So I don't know what to do. She was so upset last night crying and crying saying she didn't mean anything by it and she was sorry. We talked about this at length about when it is appropriate and not appropriate in making comments. Am I right in thinking the vice principal over did it with punishment? I left a voice mail and hopefully will talk with him today. What should I say?



My question is what about the other boy who teased him?  She said something very innocent and so 12 year old ish and I'm so sorry that this turned out like this.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Working on those pics Peeps! Should be able to post some tomorrow. Here's one of the cookie bouquet we got for Adminitrative Professionals' Day. Like I said, I HAD to eat it, what with my name on it and all!



Those are so pretty.  

Ok it's 84 degress here today, in April, in CT.  I'm hot, LOL but welcoming the warmer weather because goodness knows it won't last much longer.  I'm a samer this week


----------



## punkin413

i swear i subbed to this thread WAY back when it was started.  

I'VE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!

honestly though i doubt i would've had time to come over here the last month anyway.  between being swamped with work, new baby nieces, tooth aches, broken toes, and just life in general, i've had no time to do much dissing!  it's all i can do to even keep up with my own TR.

i was on facebook just now and read wendy's story (here's another  for you, wendy) and figured now is as good of a time as any to re-join.

aaron - i want to join the memorial day challenge but i don't know yet what i want to lose.  i will weigh myself tomorrow morning and let you know.  we are leaving for NYC the friday before memorial day and i want to lose a few pounds before then.

hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


> Wow weee!
> 
> Great Numbers this week!!!!
> 
> I lost about 10 since 3/31. On the NO appetite/Total stress diet. I totally still work out. Makes me happy and stress free.
> 
> I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!



*I'm so sorry for all of the pain that you've been through during the past couple of weeks.  If there is anything that I can do to help cheer up your 4 year old princess, then please let me know.  We are going to Disney World in 30 days and would be more than happy to send her a postcard or letter/trading pin from Mickey Mouse.  
Also, I just want to say that I'm super proud of you for deciding to finish school and not quit.  You will be an excellent, compassionate fellow nurse. *


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i swear i subbed to this thread WAY back when it was started.
> 
> I'VE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!
> 
> honestly though i doubt i would've had time to come over here the last month anyway.  between being swamped with work, new baby nieces, tooth aches, broken toes, and just life in general, i've had no time to do much dissing!  it's all i can do to even keep up with my own TR.
> 
> i was on facebook just now and read wendy's story (here's another  for you, wendy) and figured now is as good of a time as any to re-join.
> 
> aaron - i want to join the memorial day challenge but i don't know yet what i want to lose.  i will weigh myself tomorrow morning and let you know.  we are leaving for NYC the friday before memorial day and i want to lose a few pounds before then.
> 
> hope everyone here is doing well!




Hi Dawn! Welcome Back

You should have a nice quiet weekend in nyc the weekend you are coming... memorial day weekend all the locals get out of nyc and go to their summer destinations (hamptons, jersey shore) etc.

I know you are looking for places to go; today because the weather has been fabulous we spent the day at the seaport in a bar/restaurant it was very nice you could eat outside or inside all the door open so you feel like you are outside; in case you are there and looking for a place to eat/ chill

it was called nelson blue

also i love the coffee shop they have there its called jack's coffee shop get the "Dirty Harry Coffee" so awesome!!!!!

http://www.jacksstirbrew.com/


both of the places are on Front Street in the South Street Seaport


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps! Had GREAT weather here this weekend. Today DH mowed the lawn, and I raked. Wow! That was a workout!! I'm probably going to be sore tomorrow. Then we went to see Monsters vs. Aliens. Cute movie.  

punkin - So glad to see you back here!! Missed you girl! 

dance - CUTE cakes!! My mom has done cakes since before I was born (and I believe you and I were born the same year), so I know how much work it is, and you've done some great work there! 

Well, I'm still uploading Indy Zoo pics, but I do have all the other pics from our Indy weekend uploaded, so here's a couple of them from our afternoon at the fun park we went to. (I was wearing my glasses because my eye got infected again, and I had to go back and get eye drops. I tell you, it took me about 6 weeks to get completely well after all that infection ran rampant throughtout my body! And I still have to take my contacts out at night, even though they're night & day lenses, or my eyes get irritated!)

DH...





My friend Brandie (her and her DH came with us to WDW last May and are coming with us again this year), my friend Susanne (her and her DH also came with us to WDW last May and both work at the Indy Zoo), and me...





Me in my go-kart that nicely matches my shirt ...





Racing...


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by UtahMama
> Wow weee!
> 
> Great Numbers this week!!!!
> 
> I lost about 10 since 3/31. On the NO appetite/Total stress diet. I totally still work out. Makes me happy and stress free.
> 
> I have NO 9's and want to be out of the 8's  before bikini season!



Good Job UM!!  How are you doing?? 






> DisneyLaura  My question is what about the other boy who teased him? She said something very innocent and so 12 year old ish and I'm so sorry that this turned out like this.




Update on this situation. Well my DD school had a 7th grade school assembly on Friday about the big school field trip. When a student asked about getting a second chance and earning there way back to going on the field trip. His only comment which I find very interesting is that he was going to look at the students who were recently seen in is office the past week and look at there records and grades and talk with them and see if the deserve a second chance. HMMMM..... Maybe my letter did something after all. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!
Back from my visit to Boston!
Congrats to all the losers and samers! It seems that Spring is inspiring people to stay motivated!!!

I went and visited Emerson this weekend for an Accepted Students day, and let me tell you, after a 3 year college process (probably a world record for longest college process ever  ), it felt really good to visit a school that I loved and know that I was going to go there.
The weather was beautiful and even though I barely got to work out, I tried to stay on track eating wise. Though I don't know how you guys manage it with those beautiful cookies and those cakes!! They are both gorgeous!!! haha
Anyway, it's reading week for me, followed by finals, which means except for my internship, I have LOADS of time to get busy on the bike! I can also study while sitting on the bike, which is really really nice. 
Hope everyone is enjoying hte weather!!!


----------



## aries1980

Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a long time and am hoping to be around this time again for awhile.


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hi Dawn! Welcome Back
> 
> You should have a nice quiet weekend in nyc the weekend you are coming... memorial day weekend all the locals get out of nyc and go to their summer destinations (hamptons, jersey shore) etc.
> 
> I know you are looking for places to go; today because the weather has been fabulous we spent the day at the seaport in a bar/restaurant it was very nice you could eat outside or inside all the door open so you feel like you are outside; in case you are there and looking for a place to eat/ chill
> 
> it was called nelson blue
> 
> also i love the coffee shop they have there its called jack's coffee shop get the "Dirty Harry Coffee" so awesome!!!!!
> 
> http://www.jacksstirbrew.com/
> 
> 
> both of the places are on Front Street in the South Street Seaport



thanks!  i hope it's not crowded like you say.  i'm kinda worried since it's a holiday weekend but maybe that will work out to our advantage.   thanks for the recommendations - i wrote them down!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> punkin - So glad to see you back here!! Missed you girl!



thanks!  i've miss you too.    you look awesome, by the way!!!  and so does your DH! 



aries1980 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a long time and am hoping to be around this time again for awhile.





*aaron* - i'm going to be ambitious.  put me down for 6 pounds.  and keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hello everyone!  I hope everybody had a good weekend.  It rained constantly this weekend.  Pretty much from Friday night on.  My grass is loving it (of course my lawn mower is at the service shop getting tuned up), but my dog has to make quick work of her "business" outside which she isn't crazy about.  

Here's the Week 2 update of the Memorial Day challenge.  Let me know if I missed or mis-quoted you...






Have a great day everybody!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> *aaron* - i'm going to be ambitious.  put me down for 6 pounds.  and keep your fingers crossed for me!


Got you down for 6.  I know you can do it!


----------



## HockeyKat

Dawn, nice to see you!  

I have been rather MIA, my parents were in town for the weekend, and then last weekend I went to visit a friend from the "other" thread, in NJ.   I am still there, actually, going back home tomorrow.

We wogged the Komen race for breast cancer yesterday, and did the 5K in about 43 min.  Not great but I was just happy to finish since I really didn't train at all for it, other than week 3 of c25k about 3 weeks before.

I can't believe the weather here!   I am used to the upper 80s in NC, but I wasn't expecting it in northern NJ.   I totally didn't pack the right things.


Aaron, I think  I am going to sit this challenge out.   Everytime I join one I seem to leap off the wagon with a vengeance.


----------



## aries1980

HockeyKat said:


> Dawn, nice to see you!
> 
> I have been rather MIA, my parents were in town for the weekend, and then last weekend I went to visit a friend from the "other" thread, in NJ.   I am still there, actually, going back home tomorrow.
> 
> We wogged the Kormen race for breast cancer yesterday, and did the 5K in about 43 min.  Not great but I was just happy to finish since I really didn't train at all for it, other than week 3 of c25k about 3 weeks before.
> 
> I can't believe the weather here!   I am used to the upper 80s in NC, but I wasn't expecting it in northern NJ.   I totally didn't pack the right things.
> 
> 
> Aaron, I think  I am going to sit this challenge out.   Everytime I join one I seem to leap off the wagon with a vengeance.



Im from Northern NJ this was so not normal for us this past weekend and next two days!


----------



## dance2874

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps! Had GREAT weather here this weekend. Today DH mowed the lawn, and I raked. Wow! That was a workout!! I'm probably going to be sore tomorrow. Then we went to see Monsters vs. Aliens. Cute movie.
> 
> punkin - So glad to see you back here!! Missed you girl!
> 
> dance - CUTE cakes!! My mom has done cakes since before I was born (and I believe you and I were born the same year), so I know how much work it is, and you've done some great work there!
> 
> Well, I'm still uploading Indy Zoo pics, but I do have all the other pics from our Indy weekend uploaded, so here's a couple of them from our afternoon at the fun park we went to. (I was wearing my glasses because my eye got infected again, and I had to go back and get eye drops. I tell you, it took me about 6 weeks to get completely well after all that infection ran rampant throughtout my body! And I still have to take my contacts out at night, even though they're night & day lenses, or my eyes get irritated!)
> 
> DH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Brandie (her and her DH came with us to WDW last May and are coming with us again this year), my friend Susanne (her and her DH also came with us to WDW last May and both work at the Indy Zoo), and me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my go-kart that nicely matches my shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing...


You look fantastic! Looks like you guys had a great time!




aries1980 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a long time and am hoping to be around this time again for awhile.





punkin413 said:


> i swear i subbed to this thread WAY back when it was started.
> 
> I'VE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!


Welcome back to both of you 


As much as I was hoping for a take it easy kind of day today I have a sick little girl home from school...so no rest for mommy today! Poor kiddo is never sick so she is miserable. Hopefully it is just a 24 hr tummy bug and not something more. All this talk about the swine flu has me nervous


----------



## HockeyKat

Lynda, you look FANTASTIC!!!   I think I missed that pic in all the craziness of my life lately.


----------



## aries1980

dance2874 said:


> As much as I was hoping for a take it easy kind of day today I have a sick little girl home from school...so no rest for mommy today! Poor kiddo is never sick so she is miserable. Hopefully it is just a 24 hr tummy bug and not something more. All this talk about the swine flu has me nervous



Its good to be back!

Feel better to your little one!


----------



## dwheatl

aries1980 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a long time and am hoping to be around this time again for awhile.



Welcome back! You have been missed!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

First day of wearing shorts in the season!!
I am in no way a shorts person because of how they make thighs look, so I often wear skirts. But, as my internship requires me to do heavy lifting and stuff - shorts it is!!!
And guess what? My shorts from last summer FIT!
They are a little tight in the hips area, but they still fit. After all the weight I gained, I was worried I wouldn't be able to get them on haha
It's BEAUTIFUL outside here in NYC. It felt so nice just to walk around. Normally it is so humid in the city, but today it is just perfect. Is it this beautiful today where you guys are?


----------



## dance2874

I wish! It is pleasant in temperature but cloudy and rainy. It is supposed to be rainy all week off and on, which is good because we ned it. BUT, I am ready for spring!! We had hot weather last week and now this icky grey week.

Good news- DD is back to school today and feeling much better. She took a 4 hr nap yesterday and woke up a new person. Thank goodness.


----------



## aries1980

dwheatl said:


> Welcome back! You have been missed!



Thanks its really good to be back!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Aries - Welcome back!!! 

Dance - So glad your DD is feeling better! 

Thanks for all the kind comments on my pics Peeps! I wasn't really looking for that, but it's nice to hear all the same. I have a few more pics to share from the Indy Zoo...

Eddy the giraffe reaching for more sweet potato from Susanne...





Timon! (I don't actually know his name. )





The penguins! This was SO COOL!





Those are Brandie's shoes in the pic. They were right there! 





And this is the little guy we got to pet.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Disneyfreak92 said:


> And this is the little guy we got to pet.



This is wonderful!!!


----------



## dance2874

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Aries - Welcome back!!!
> 
> Dance - So glad your DD is feeling better!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments on my pics Peeps! I wasn't really looking for that, but it's nice to hear all the same. I have a few more pics to share from the Indy Zoo...
> 
> Eddy the giraffe reaching for more sweet potato from Susanne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timon! (I don't actually know his name. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penguins! This was SO COOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Brandie's shoes in the pic. They were right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the little guy we got to pet.


That looks like so much fun!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Guys 

So, im recommiting to the weight loss. Quite frankly, the weight gain over the past month has been embarrassing considering how close I was to goal. I know have around 7-8lbs to lose (up from 1lb )
So - here I am!

Aries - Welcome back 

Lynda - As always, your photos are great and you and your husband look fab! 

Everyone - hi


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> i swear i subbed to this thread WAY back when it was started.
> 
> I'VE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!



Hi Punkin, I've been reading your TR but it's nice to see you over here too!



dance2874 said:


> And in case anyone wants to see, I added a link to my cake pictures in my signature...food porn



I saw your cakes those are awesome!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Me in my go-kart that nicely matches my shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing...



Cute pictures, you look marvelous



lovealldisney said:


> Update on this situation. Well my DD school had a 7th grade school assembly on Friday about the big school field trip. When a student asked about getting a second chance and earning there way back to going on the field trip. His only comment which I find very interesting is that he was going to look at the students who were recently seen in is office the past week and look at there records and grades and talk with them and see if the deserve a second chance. HMMMM..... Maybe my letter did something after all. I will let you know what happens.



Hmmmmmmmmmm sounds good, let's hope



aries1980 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a long time and am hoping to be around this time again for awhile.



Hi there, welcome back



HockeyKat said:


> I can't believe the weather here!   I am used to the upper 80s in NC, but I wasn't expecting it in northern NJ.   I totally didn't pack the right things.



It was crazy here in CT since Saturday to yesterday, in the lower 80's to upper 80's, usually not that hot



dance2874 said:


> As much as I was hoping for a take it easy kind of day today I have a sick little girl home from school...so no rest for mommy today! Poor kiddo is never sick so she is miserable. Hopefully it is just a 24 hr tummy bug and not something more. All this talk about the swine flu has me nervous



Hopefully she'll be better soon 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Is it this beautiful today where you guys are?



Yeah on your shorts.  It was actually humid today which is very weird for April in CT, today back to the real temps, high 62 degrees I think



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So, im recommiting to the weight loss. Quite frankly, the weight gain over the past month has been embarrassing considering how close I was to goal. I know have around 7-8lbs to lose (up from 1lb )
> So - here I am!



Hello there, I'm disgusted with myself actually about how much I lose then gain just because something comes up in my life that is challenging.  I need to find another way to deal with it besides eating.

Morning my peeps!  Doing ok.  My eating has been ok but right when AF is coming I tend to eat a lot.  I may not eat a WHOLE bag of cookies but I go for cheese and then I eat like four slices of cheese.  Can someone help me?  I tend to want to eat for some reason, does anyone else have this problem as well?  I gain a couple of lb but then if goes away after AF is gone.  

For those of you who remember, my mom (who was diagnosed in January with pancreatic cancer) is doing so good.  Her tumor shrank 25% but is still very close to a vein and they want to see if they can shrink it a lit bit more so more chemo for her.  She went back to work.  She needs to save some of her short term disability for after the surgery.  She's doing really well and I'm starting to feel better now, emotionally.  I still worry but not as much.

Good news too, we are still going to try to go to WDW in Nov/Dec for at least 5 days and then go next year for 4-5 days.  DH is in construction and the guy that he sub's for lost a BIG job to other bids and nothing is lined up at the moment so DH said we probably won't go to WDW  But he told me not to cancel anything and when the time comes I'm going to buy our tickets for the Christmas parade (I drew a blank on the name ).  Those go on sale May 1st.  Do those have to be paid for now or can they just go on my balance?  We might not go go this year and save it for next year when we go, I don't know yet.


----------



## dance2874

DisneyLaura said:


> Morning my peeps!  Doing ok.  My eating has been ok but right when AF is coming I tend to eat a lot.  I may not eat a WHOLE bag of cookies but I go for cheese and then I eat like four slices of cheese.  Can someone help me?  I tend to want to eat for some reason, does anyone else have this problem as well?  I gain a couple of lb but then if goes away after AF is gone.


Oh yes... I do that too. I wish I knew an easy answer. The best thing I can do is not to have that stuff in the house, but that is easier said than done in my case. Seems I always have some leftover cupcakes or something from an order 



DisneyLaura said:


> For those of you who remember, my mom (who was diagnosed in January with pancreatic cancer) is doing so good.  Her tumor shrank 25% but is still very close to a vein and they want to see if they can shrink it a lit bit more so more chemo for her.  She went back to work.  She needs to save some of her short term disability for after the surgery.  She's doing really well and I'm starting to feel better now, emotionally.  I still worry but not as much.
> 
> Good news too, we are still going to try to go to WDW in Nov/Dec for at least 5 days and then go next year for 4-5 days.  DH is in construction and the guy that he sub's for lost a BIG job to other bids and nothing is lined up at the moment so DH said we probably won't go to WDW  But he told me not to cancel anything and when the time comes I'm going to buy our tickets for the Christmas parade (I drew a blank on the name ).  Those go on sale May 1st.  Do those have to be paid for now or can they just go on my balance?  We might not go go this year and save it for next year when we go, I don't know yet.



That is good news!!! (on both things) I really want to go this year and darn Disney keeps sending me Pin codes. It is like they know it has been over a yr since we went and are begging me to come I am trying to convince DH we can swing a Sept trip, but we'll see. If we end up having to cancel our trip to Cancun because of the flu we may have the extra $ to go after all.

So, a friend of mine is holding boot camp for the next 6 weeks and I drug myself there today. What fun. I have never thrown up from exercise before today. It is only 3 days a week so we'll see if I feel up to it again on Friday. I am already feeling sore too.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Laura - GREAT news about your mum! 

Dance - Not the best idea ive ever had when Im hungry, but Ive just looked at your cake photos! They are fantastic! I love the one thats pink with the black music notes, and the wrestling one! Got to love wrestling!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So, im recommiting to the weight loss. Quite frankly, the weight gain over the past month has been embarrassing considering how close I was to goal. I know have around 7-8lbs to lose (up from 1lb )
> So - here I am!
> 
> Aries - Welcome back
> 
> Lynda - As always, your photos are great and you and your husband look fab!
> 
> Everyone - hi



You can SO do 7-8 lbs! I know it's frustrating, but you know we're here for you. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Morning my peeps!  Doing ok.  My eating has been ok but right when AF is coming I tend to eat a lot.  I may not eat a WHOLE bag of cookies but I go for cheese and then I eat like four slices of cheese.  Can someone help me?  I tend to want to eat for some reason, does anyone else have this problem as well?  I gain a couple of lb but then if goes away after AF is gone.
> 
> For those of you who remember, my mom (who was diagnosed in January with pancreatic cancer) is doing so good.  Her tumor shrank 25% but is still very close to a vein and they want to see if they can shrink it a lit bit more so more chemo for her.  She went back to work.  She needs to save some of her short term disability for after the surgery.  She's doing really well and I'm starting to feel better now, emotionally.  I still worry but not as much.
> 
> Good news too, we are still going to try to go to WDW in Nov/Dec for at least 5 days and then go next year for 4-5 days.  DH is in construction and the guy that he sub's for lost a BIG job to other bids and nothing is lined up at the moment so DH said we probably won't go to WDW  But he told me not to cancel anything and when the time comes I'm going to buy our tickets for the Christmas parade (I drew a blank on the name ).  Those go on sale May 1st.  Do those have to be paid for now or can they just go on my balance?  We might not go go this year and save it for next year when we go, I don't know yet.



I tend to want to eat more when AF is around too. I try to resist for the most part, which is sometimes easier said than done, but I try to tell myself that it's worth it. I don't know if this would help you or not, but I keep Dove dark chocolates in the freezer. If I find myself wanting something sweet, or chocolate specifically (which tends to happen more with AF), I pop one in my mouth and let it melt. Since it's frozen, it takes longer to melt, and since it's dark chocolate, it's more potent. One tends to help with the cravings. Of course, I also try to keep bad stuff out of the house. I've even cut back on 100-calorie packs. They can be so tempting when I'm feeling weak! I usually only have one kind around at a time, if that. I also tend to gain and then lose when AF is gone, but for me I think that's water retention. 

Glad to hear that your mom is doing well and you might still get to go on your WDW trip!


----------



## mousehouselover

HI all! I'm still here, more lurking than anything but hanging on for dear life. I was down last week and so proud of my loss but let loose a bit on the weekend and gained some back.  There's been a lot of stress in my life lately. I didn't eat a lot last week so I'm sure that's where the loss came fron. 

Jen~ Throwing up from exercise??!?!?! No thanks, it might be efective but eeewwwww........ 

Christine~ Welcome back!!!! Hop on the wagon, we'll make room!

Lynda~ You look fantastic and those are some great pictures. 

Laura~ Good nows for your mom. Here's pixie dust to even more success shrinking the tumor. I have snack attacks too, I wish it was just once every couple of weeks. I make popcorn on the stove and put flavored seasonings on it. I haven't ever figured how amny points a batch is but it's a lot of popcorn from 1/4 cup of kernels. It takes a lot of practice to get it right though, I can still burn it pretty easily. 

I know I wanted to say more but I've got a head ache and I have to go to work....... If I wasn't going on vacation in two weeks, I'd stay home today.......


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> .I try to resist for the most part, which is sometimes easier said than done, but I try to tell myself that it's worth it. I don't know if this would help you or not, but I keep Dove dark chocolates in the freezer. If I find myself wanting something sweet, or chocolate specifically (which tends to happen more with AF), I pop one in my mouth and let it melt. Since it's frozen, it takes longer to melt, and since it's dark chocolate, it's more potent. One tends to help with the cravings.



Thats a good idea Lynda. 
I also read in a magazine (I haven't tried it yet!) that if you are craving chocolate then dark chocolate is the best, and you should take a really good smell of it first, wait a minute or two then eat a piece. In theory you shouldn't want to eat as much - how true this would be with me, I don't know!


----------



## aries1980

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Aries - Welcome back!!!





DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Aries - Welcome back





DisneyLaura said:


> Christine~ Welcome back!!!! Hop on the wagon, we'll make room!





mousehouselover said:


> Christine~ Welcome back!!!! Hop on the wagon, we'll make room!



Thank you all for the welcome backs! Its great to be back!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So, im recommiting to the weight loss. Quite frankly, the weight gain over the past month has been embarrassing considering how close I was to goal. I know have around 7-8lbs to lose (up from 1lb )
> So - here I am!


I can totally relate!  I've been losing and gaining the same 3 pounds since January.  It is frustration personified.  I was 5-10 pounds from my goal weight last October, and now I have to lose 5-10 just to get back to being 5-10 pounds away.



DisneyLaura said:


> For those of you who remember, my mom (who was diagnosed in January with pancreatic cancer) is doing so good.  Her tumor shrank 25% but is still very close to a vein and they want to see if they can shrink it a lit bit more so more chemo for her.  She went back to work.  She needs to save some of her short term disability for after the surgery.  She's doing really well and I'm starting to feel better now, emotionally.  I still worry but not as much.


That is great news!

I'm doing ok this week.  I've got a feeling that I'll be a "samer" this week.  I've been eating ok, but not exercising much (for like the 3rd week in a row).  I'm still doing weight training every other day, but that's more for strength and toning - it doesn't do me much good for actually losing weight.  But as long as I'm not gaining, I guess I can't be totally upset about it.

My wife and I are having the big "drive vs. fly" debate for if we go through with our December WDW trip.  The airline that we usually take (Midwest Airlines) has really scaled back their flights, and they don't offer any flights to Orlando after I think September.  They partner with Northwest, but those are all connecting flights involving a little "hopper" jet on one leg of the trip.  It is hard enough getting my wife on a big plane once, but to get her on a plane twice, with one of them a little plane is asking a little too much.  AirTran does fly nonstop to Orlando out of Milwaukee, so they'd be our next choice.  But all of the extra fees ($15 for the first checked bag, paying to pick your seat ahead of time, etc.) really add up.  So I put together a spreadsheet with approximate costs for flying vs. driving, including a hotel the night before our flight, the extra fees, etc to compare that with the costs of driving (gas, tolls, hotels, meals, possibly renting a car to save the wear and tear of putting almost 3000 miles roundtrip on one of our cars); and if we don't rent a car it'll actually be cheaper to drive if we take one of our cars and stay two nights along the way down and one night on the way back home.  If we rent a car, it would be about $175 more to drive.  But if we drive, we could pack as much clothing as we want which I understand could be useful in the unpredictable Florida weather that time of year.  Plus, if we drive we can cancel the trip at the last minute and not worry about non-refundable tickets, trip insurance, and that sort of thing.  But if we drive, that's a few more days of vacation from work, long driving hours (and my wife doesn't like to drive in strange places so I'll be the one doing most of the driving), possibly bad driving conditions thanks to midwestern winters.  Tough decisions!


----------



## ArielSRL

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Is it this beautiful today where you guys are?



Very nice here. High 79, which is good for around here. All too soon it will hit 90 and above. Sun has been shining this week and not too much rain. We have gotten so much this year we have made up for the drought we had last year and then some, I think!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyGalUK said:


> Thats a good idea Lynda.
> I also read in a magazine (I haven't tried it yet!) that if you are craving chocolate then dark chocolate is the best, and you should take a really good smell of it first, wait a minute or two then eat a piece. In theory you shouldn't want to eat as much - how true this would be with me, I don't know!



I also heard you should eat it without doing anything else. Just really enjoy the piece of chocolate, pay attention to it and eat it slowly. 

I have the Weight Watchers Whitman's chocolates (I like the Almond Nougat the best, and the Caramel ones next) which are 1 point each. I eat 1 after lunch as my "dessert". I also recently bought some Skinny Cow ice cream bars (100 calories). I almost always buy some WW or HC ice cream bars in the summer. They are usually around 2 or 3 points (I try to stick to the 2 pointers). Sometimes I get the sugar free pudding as well, which is 1 point.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> My wife and I are having the big "drive vs. fly" debate for if we go through with our December WDW trip.  The airline that we usually take (Midwest Airlines) has really scaled back their flights, and they don't offer any flights to Orlando after I think September.  They partner with Northwest, but those are all connecting flights involving a little "hopper" jet on one leg of the trip.  It is hard enough getting my wife on a big plane once, but to get her on a plane twice, with one of them a little plane is asking a little too much.  AirTran does fly nonstop to Orlando out of Milwaukee, so they'd be our next choice.  But all of the extra fees ($15 for the first checked bag, paying to pick your seat ahead of time, etc.) really add up.  So I put together a spreadsheet with approximate costs for flying vs. driving, including a hotel the night before our flight, the extra fees, etc to compare that with the costs of driving (gas, tolls, hotels, meals, possibly renting a car to save the wear and tear of putting almost 3000 miles roundtrip on one of our cars); and if we don't rent a car it'll actually be cheaper to drive if we take one of our cars and stay two nights along the way down and one night on the way back home.  If we rent a car, it would be about $175 more to drive.  But if we drive, we could pack as much clothing as we want which I understand could be useful in the unpredictable Florida weather that time of year.  Plus, if we drive we can cancel the trip at the last minute and not worry about non-refundable tickets, trip insurance, and that sort of thing.  But if we drive, that's a few more days of vacation from work, long driving hours (and my wife doesn't like to drive in strange places so I'll be the one doing most of the driving), possibly bad driving conditions thanks to midwestern winters.  Tough decisions!



Is your wife afraid of flying?
I have an intense fear of flying, so for our next trip, my boyfriend has been considering the drive option. You could also take a train - from what I have heard the Amtrak trip is a pretty one. But, that time of year, I'm not so sure.
Last summer, it took a bit of drugs to get me on that plane. But despite how hard it was for me, I was happy to be there in two hours and have Disney take us right from there to our rooms, rather than deal with traffic or traveling for several days. Coming back, it was also nicer. Disney is not a relaxing trip for most people haha, so to get home in one day on a plane was a lot nicer than finishing our trip and realizing we had to wait another couple days before getting home lol

So, peeps, I was a little under the weather today. I have bad allergies - summer grass and winter molds. So, twice a year, I get these colds. So, last night and this summer I had a cough and the sniffles. I knew I could pull myself together to go to work with some Advil and such, but my dad insisted I stay at home with everything going on. 
I guess he isn't the only one taking extra precaution because when I called in sick at work, they told me not to come back until I was 100% better, even if it was extra time. Hmm
Well, I've been told not to call my doctor about it unless my symptoms get worse, so here's hoping!

On the happier (and hopefully healthier) side of things, I just finished planning a two-day birthday celebration for my boyfriend. I'm pretty sure he might be reading this thread, so just in case, I can't say anything too revealing. But, I know he's going to love it. It's KILLING me keeping it a surprise from him. 
We had originally planned a birthday trip this year with the whole free on your birthday offer (our birthdays are a day apart), but we couldn't make it work. So I tried to do something special for his birthday and only spent about 1/10 of what it would have cost us for Disney lol Not that it will compare by any standards
I'm also trying to make it as "Disney-esk" as possible with some wonderful home-cooked Mickey Mouse shaped pancakes 

Anyway, here's looking forward to a day without any allergy problems, as it even impacted my willingness to work out today.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lovealldisney

> So, peeps, I was a little under the weather today. I have bad allergies - summer grass and winter molds. So, twice a year, I get these colds. So, last night and this summer I had a cough and the sniffles. I knew I could pull myself together to go to work with some Advil and such, but my dad insisted I stay at home with everything going on.
> I guess he isn't the only one taking extra precaution because when I called in sick at work, they told me not to come back until I was 100% better, even if it was extra time. Hmm
> Well, I've been told not to call my doctor about it unless my symptoms get worse, so here's hoping!



I know my kids and DH have allergies! My DD is the worst out of them all. It's crazy with the whole swine flu thing going on. I know 2 schools in the city are closed. As far as my kids schools they said the same thing not to send them if they have a temp of 100 degrees or more ect... 




> On the happier (and hopefully healthier) side of things, I just finished planning a two-day birthday celebration for my boyfriend. I'm pretty sure he might be reading this thread, so just in case, I can't say anything too revealing. But, I know he's going to love it. It's KILLING me keeping it a surprise from him.
> We had originally planned a birthday trip this year with the whole free on your birthday offer (our birthdays are a day apart), but we couldn't make it work. So I tried to do something special for his birthday and only spent about 1/10 of what it would have cost us for Disney lol Not that it will compare by any standards
> I'm also trying to make it as "Disney-esk" as possible with some wonderful home-cooked Mickey Mouse shaped pancakes




Ooooo.. can't wait to here! Is the surprise soon??? Don't keep us hanging to long! 



UPDATE ON MY DD AND SCHOOL:

Well the other day I received a call from the superintendent of schools and he had a meeting yesterday with the VP and the Principal of the school she attends. They are going to LET HER GO ON HER FIELD TRIP  He spoke with all her teachers and they were very complimentary of her that she was a good student and very respectiful. The VP is supose to either talk with me or my DD about rescinding the punshment. She is so happy!


Have a great day everyone! Good luck with weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyLaura

willonlyflytodisney said:


> So, peeps, I was a little under the weather today. I have bad allergies - summer grass and winter molds. So, twice a year, I get these colds. So, last night and this summer I had a cough and the sniffles. I knew I could pull myself together to go to work with some Advil and such, but my dad insisted I stay at home with everything going on.
> I guess he isn't the only one taking extra precaution because when I called in sick at work, they told me not to come back until I was 100% better, even if it was extra time. Hmm
> Well, I've been told not to call my doctor about it unless my symptoms get worse, so here's hoping!



I'm bad this time of year too with allgeries as is DS7, but last night all the kids got some Zyrtec because who's eyes were itchy, runny nose and post nasal drip.



willonlyflytodisney said:


> On the happier (and hopefully healthier) side of things, I just finished planning a two-day birthday celebration for my boyfriend. I'm pretty sure he might be reading this thread, so just in case, I can't say anything too revealing. But, I know he's going to love it. It's KILLING me keeping it a surprise from him.
> We had originally planned a birthday trip this year with the whole free on your birthday offer (our birthdays are a day apart), but we couldn't make it work. So I tried to do something special for his birthday and only spent about 1/10 of what it would have cost us for Disney lol Not that it will compare by any standards
> I'm also trying to make it as "Disney-esk" as possible with some wonderful home-cooked Mickey Mouse shaped pancakes
> 
> Anyway, here's looking forward to a day without any allergy problems, as it even impacted my willingness to work out today.
> Hope everyone is well.



Can't wait to hear what you have planned.  I made the kids Mickey shaped pancakes before and they loved them.  If you have a big pan put one scoop in the middle then add the ears.



lovealldisney said:


> Well the other day I received a call from the superintendent of schools and he had a meeting yesterday with the VP and the Principal of the school she attends. They are going to LET HER GO ON HER FIELD TRIP  He spoke with all her teachers and they were very complimentary of her that she was a good student and very respectiful. The VP is supose to either talk with me or my DD about rescinding the punshment. She is so happy!
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Good luck with weigh in tomorrow!



Glad to hear about your DD being able to go to the trip.

Well today I'm going on a "nature hike" with DD3 preschool class.  Elizabeth (my DD) is very excited.


----------



## aries1980

MOrning Peeps Have a good day!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Is your wife afraid of flying?
> I have an intense fear of flying, so for our next trip, my boyfriend has been considering the drive option. You could also take a train - from what I have heard the Amtrak trip is a pretty one. But, that time of year, I'm not so sure.
> Last summer, it took a bit of drugs to get me on that plane. But despite how hard it was for me, I was happy to be there in two hours and have Disney take us right from there to our rooms, rather than deal with traffic or traveling for several days. Coming back, it was also nicer. Disney is not a relaxing trip for most people haha, so to get home in one day on a plane was a lot nicer than finishing our trip and realizing we had to wait another couple days before getting home lol


No, I wouldn't say she is afraid of flying.  She's just a very nervous flier, and would rather not do it if she can avoid it.  Our Disney World honeymoon 3 1/2 years ago was the first time she had ever been on a plane.  But I've been flying pretty much my entire life so I knew what to expect.  I'm just lucky we had a really smooth flight, otherwise it might have been her last.



lovealldisney said:


> UPDATE ON MY DD AND SCHOOL:
> 
> Well the other day I received a call from the superintendent of schools and he had a meeting yesterday with the VP and the Principal of the school she attends. They are going to LET HER GO ON HER FIELD TRIP  He spoke with all her teachers and they were very complimentary of her that she was a good student and very respectiful. The VP is supose to either talk with me or my DD about rescinding the punshment. She is so happy!


That is AWESOME news!  I am thrilled for your daughter.  Im glad everything (hopefully) worked out in the end.

One more day 'till weigh-in.  I took a sneak peek this morning, and it is looking like I might be up slightly.  I just can't get into a good cardio routine.  I think the problem is that I've gotten a taste of walking and jogging outside, so I'm having a hard time getting motivated to do any sort of DVD workout indoors.  But the weather has been very iffy lately, and it's been tough to find an hour to walk outside after work.  Hopefully soon...

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Lovealldisney - Im so glad your DD gets to go on her field trip 

So, today Ive taken my baby niece on a two-mile walk and ive drank what seems like 100 gallons of water!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> ive drank what seems like 100 gallons of water!



I'm almost there too


----------



## punkin413

well, it's official - swine flu is now in georgia.  i know this sounds selfish but i'm really worried we will have to cancel our NYC trip in 3 weeks because of this thing.  grrrrrrr...



DisneyLaura said:


> But he told me not to cancel anything and when the time comes I'm going to buy our tickets for the Christmas parade (I drew a blank on the name ).  Those go on sale May 1st.  Do those have to be paid for now or can they just go on my balance?



do you mean the christmas party?  if so, then those are sold separately from a magic your way package and therefore you have to pay for them at the time of purchase.  if possible, i would go on a non-discounted night.  i hear the discounted nights are REALLY crowded.  you'd save a few bucks on the discounted night but it's worth the extra money to be able to ride the stuff you want to ride and meet the characters without having to worry about a huge crowd.  we went in a non-discounted sunday night and it was awesome.  i hope you guys get to go!

so great to hear that your mom is doing well!



dance2874 said:


> So, a friend of mine is holding boot camp for the next 6 weeks and I drug myself there today. What fun. I have never thrown up from exercise before today. It is only 3 days a week so we'll see if I feel up to it again on Friday. I am already feeling sore too.



i love boot camps - anna does them and i go when i can.  although i've never thrown up after working out either so you may want to take it down a notch - that's no fun!  soreness is good....it means the fat is becoming muscle!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> My wife and I are having the big "drive vs. fly" debate for if we go through with our December WDW trip.  The airline that we usually take (Midwest Airlines) has really scaled back their flights, and they don't offer any flights to Orlando after I think September.  They partner with Northwest, but those are all connecting flights involving a little "hopper" jet on one leg of the trip.  It is hard enough getting my wife on a big plane once, but to get her on a plane twice, with one of them a little plane is asking a little too much.  AirTran does fly nonstop to Orlando out of Milwaukee, so they'd be our next choice.  But all of the extra fees ($15 for the first checked bag, paying to pick your seat ahead of time, etc.) really add up.  So I put together a spreadsheet with approximate costs for flying vs. driving, including a hotel the night before our flight, the extra fees, etc to compare that with the costs of driving (gas, tolls, hotels, meals, possibly renting a car to save the wear and tear of putting almost 3000 miles roundtrip on one of our cars); and if we don't rent a car it'll actually be cheaper to drive if we take one of our cars and stay two nights along the way down and one night on the way back home.  If we rent a car, it would be about $175 more to drive.  But if we drive, we could pack as much clothing as we want which I understand could be useful in the unpredictable Florida weather that time of year.  Plus, if we drive we can cancel the trip at the last minute and not worry about non-refundable tickets, trip insurance, and that sort of thing.  But if we drive, that's a few more days of vacation from work, long driving hours (and my wife doesn't like to drive in strange places so I'll be the one doing most of the driving), possibly bad driving conditions thanks to midwestern winters.  Tough decisions!



i am flying to NYC on airtran in a few weeks (if our trip doesn't get postponed because of swine flu) so i will let you know how we like it.  i knew about the luggage fee but i didn't know about the pre-selection of seats fee.  but that's okay - i don't care where i sit anyway because it's only a two-hour flight.  i already have a prescription for xanax for the trip because i HATE flying too!


----------



## DisCanCan

Hi everyone I was a lurker & occasional poster on the old Peeps board.  I think it will be good for me to get back into the swing of things!  I am hoping with posting my weekly progress it will give me the accountability I need to be successful at this.  

I have been trying to catch up on all the post & I have noticed that some of you are doing the Jillian Michaels DVD.  I am thinking of purchasing them but I have a question that I hope one of you would be able to answer.  I live in an apartment on the 3rd floor so I am wondering if there is a lot of jumping in the DVDs & how annoying would I be to my neighbor down stairs.  Thanks


----------



## Disneyfreak92

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Is your wife afraid of flying?
> I have an intense fear of flying, so for our next trip, my boyfriend has been considering the drive option. You could also take a train - from what I have heard the Amtrak trip is a pretty one. But, that time of year, I'm not so sure.
> Last summer, it took a bit of drugs to get me on that plane. But despite how hard it was for me, I was happy to be there in two hours and have Disney take us right from there to our rooms, rather than deal with traffic or traveling for several days. Coming back, it was also nicer. Disney is not a relaxing trip for most people haha, so to get home in one day on a plane was a lot nicer than finishing our trip and realizing we had to wait another couple days before getting home lol
> 
> So, peeps, I was a little under the weather today. I have bad allergies - summer grass and winter molds. So, twice a year, I get these colds. So, last night and this summer I had a cough and the sniffles. I knew I could pull myself together to go to work with some Advil and such, but my dad insisted I stay at home with everything going on.
> I guess he isn't the only one taking extra precaution because when I called in sick at work, they told me not to come back until I was 100% better, even if it was extra time. Hmm
> Well, I've been told not to call my doctor about it unless my symptoms get worse, so here's hoping!
> 
> On the happier (and hopefully healthier) side of things, I just finished planning a two-day birthday celebration for my boyfriend. I'm pretty sure he might be reading this thread, so just in case, I can't say anything too revealing. But, I know he's going to love it. It's KILLING me keeping it a surprise from him.
> We had originally planned a birthday trip this year with the whole free on your birthday offer (our birthdays are a day apart), but we couldn't make it work. So I tried to do something special for his birthday and only spent about 1/10 of what it would have cost us for Disney lol Not that it will compare by any standards
> I'm also trying to make it as "Disney-esk" as possible with some wonderful home-cooked Mickey Mouse shaped pancakes
> 
> Anyway, here's looking forward to a day without any allergy problems, as it even impacted my willingness to work out today.
> Hope everyone is well.



I hope you feel better soon. Can't wait to hear what you do about the surprise b-day celebration!



lovealldisney said:


> UPDATE ON MY DD AND SCHOOL:
> 
> Well the other day I received a call from the superintendent of schools and he had a meeting yesterday with the VP and the Principal of the school she attends. They are going to LET HER GO ON HER FIELD TRIP  He spoke with all her teachers and they were very complimentary of her that she was a good student and very respectiful. The VP is supose to either talk with me or my DD about rescinding the punshment. She is so happy!
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Good luck with weigh in tomorrow!



I'm so glad your DD gets to go on the field trip!!


----------



## dance2874

Happy weigh in eve everyone.



lovealldisney said:


> UPDATE ON MY DD AND SCHOOL:
> 
> Well the other day I received a call from the superintendent of schools and he had a meeting yesterday with the VP and the Principal of the school she attends. They are going to LET HER GO ON HER FIELD TRIP  He spoke with all her teachers and they were very complimentary of her that she was a good student and very respectiful. The VP is supose to either talk with me or my DD about rescinding the punshment. She is so happy!
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Good luck with weigh in tomorrow!


That is great news!!! I am so glad they changed their mind.



punkin413 said:


> well, it's official - swine flu is now in georgia.  i know this sounds selfish but i'm really worried we will have to cancel our NYC trip in 3 weeks because of this thing.  grrrrrrr...


I know. They are closing schools here for up to 2 weeks. So far not ours but I think it is just a matter of time. And we have a trip planned for the second week of June to Cancun. Hoping we get to go since the cases there have been linked to Mexico City and not Cancun, but only time will tell. It is our first real kid-less vacation since our honeymoon almost 8 yrs ago. I wanna go 



punkin413 said:


> i love boot camps - anna does them and i go when i can.  although i've never thrown up after working out either so you may want to take it down a notch - that's no fun!  soreness is good....it means the fat is becoming muscle!


Yeah, I think it was more the exercising at 5:30 am on a practically empty stomach that did me in than the actual exercise. I am still really sore but I am going to go tomorrow anyways. 



DisCanCan said:


> I have been trying to catch up on all the post & I have noticed that some of you are doing the Jillian Michaels DVD.  I am thinking of purchasing them but I have a question that I hope one of you would be able to answer.  I live in an apartment on the 3rd floor so I am wondering if there is a lot of jumping in the DVDs & how annoying would I be to my neighbor down stairs.  Thanks


The one I do (3o day shred) does have quite a bit but it is in 2 min increments so it wouldnt be too bad I dont think. But I guess it depends on how easily noise travels. I have lived in apartments where we could bang on the floor and it didnt matter, nobody heard it. And some with paper thin walls where you could hear everything. I wouldnt let that stop me from getting it. Just be considerate as to the time of day you do them 

I know I had more quotes than those...hmm... Oh well.


----------



## dwheatl

DisCanCan said:


> Hi everyone I was a lurker & occasional poster on the old Peeps board.  I think it will be good for me to get back into the swing of things!  I am hoping with posting my weekly progress it will give me the accountability I need to be successful at this.


 Welcome back.

Loveall - Glad that sanity prevailed and that your daughter gets to go on the field trip.

Not looking forward to weigh-in. I have just been so resistant to tracking food this week, felt too crummy to exercise most days, and I know what that means. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps

I have decided to not weigh in this Friday and next Friday.  We leave on May 9th for our vacation and I am seeing myself the past couple of weeks becoming a little OCD with the number I am going to see on the scale.  I have been eating healthy, working out and overall feeling better but I don't want to be fixated on a stupid goal weight that I have set in my mind before I went on vacation. Last week I weighed 130 and I had this goal that I had to be under 130 before I left.  My low weight last year was 126 I am getting to fixated on numbers and not overall how I look and feel... I know I have often times posted on here I have to work on my "all of nothing attitude"  I had one binge already on  thursday because of that kind of thinking and I would hate to sabotage myself even more because of a number on the scale.  My clothes fit great, I got super cute outfits for my trip and I feel strong and healthy. I am trying to get in the head who cares what the scales says.  regardless if I weigh 130 or 128 what is the difference would anyone other than myself really be able to tell the difference  to the point that I have to obsess over it.

I plan on working on while we are on the cruise portion of the trip and while we are in wdw I plan on doing what I always do. eating what I want but half off it and being in control of my head.

anyway I hope that made sense


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I have decided to not weigh in this Friday and next Friday.  We leave on May 9th for our vacation and I am seeing myself the past couple of weeks becoming a little OCD with the number I am going to see on the scale.  I have been eating healthy, working out and overall feeling better but I don't want to be fixated on a stupid goal weight that I have set in my mind before I went on vacation. Last week I weighed 130 and I had this goal that I had to be under 130 before I left.  My low weight last year was 126 I am getting to fixated on numbers and not overall how I look and feel... I know I have often times posted on here I have to work on my "all of nothing attitude"  I had one binge already on  thursday because of that kind of thinking and I would hate to sabotage myself even more because of a number on the scale.  My clothes fit great, I got super cute outfits for my trip and I feel strong and healthy. I am trying to get in the head who cares what the scales says.  regardless if I weigh 130 or 128 what is the difference would anyone other than myself really be able to tell the difference  to the point that I have to obsess over it.
> 
> I plan on working on while we are on the cruise portion of the trip and while we are in wdw I plan on doing what I always do. eating what I want but half off it and being in control of my head.
> 
> anyway I hope that made sense



It made perfect sense.

I'm -1 lb today which I am happy about.  AF is getting ready to leave so I know the bloat was from that.  It's raining today so no walking outside but 
I'm going to try and do my DVD walk tonight. 

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## punkin413

-1 pound today!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Everyone! Have a good day and think skinny thoughts!

Went to a tricky tray last night and Im not feeling to skinny this
morning. Maybe after a shower and I put myself together on this
rainy day I'll feel better.  Going to concert tonight so I will get 
some excercise in there as well as before hopefully pending on 
the rain...


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> well, it's official - swine flu is now in georgia.  i know this sounds selfish but i'm really worried we will have to cancel our NYC trip in 3 weeks because of this thing.  grrrrrrr...
> 
> i am flying to NYC on airtran in a few weeks (if our trip doesn't get postponed because of swine flu) so i will let you know how we like it.  i knew about the luggage fee but i didn't know about the pre-selection of seats fee.  but that's okay - i don't care where i sit anyway because it's only a two-hour flight.  i already have a prescription for xanax for the trip because i HATE flying too!


We just had our first reported case of the swine flu in my county yesterday.  Still no talk of closing schools (not that it would affect me anyway), but our HR guy sent a memo yesterday reminding everybody to wash their hands and face, don't come to work if you are feeling sick, inform them if you are travelling to Mexico, etc.  Pretty much common sense stuff (except for that part about letting them know if you're going to Mexico).

The seat selection fee is only for the lower fare classes.  Otherwise I think you get to do that for free.  But as I said before, my wife is a nervous flier, and she read somewhere that the plane ride is smoother if you are by a wing.  So now she insists that we get seats next to a wing when we fly, which is what makes the pre-selection important to us.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I have decided to not weigh in this Friday and next Friday.  We leave on May 9th for our vacation and I am seeing myself the past couple of weeks becoming a little OCD with the number I am going to see on the scale.  I have been eating healthy, working out and overall feeling better but I don't want to be fixated on a stupid goal weight that I have set in my mind before I went on vacation. Last week I weighed 130 and I had this goal that I had to be under 130 before I left.  My low weight last year was 126 I am getting to fixated on numbers and not overall how I look and feel... I know I have often times posted on here I have to work on my "all of nothing attitude"  I had one binge already on  thursday because of that kind of thinking and I would hate to sabotage myself even more because of a number on the scale.  My clothes fit great, I got super cute outfits for my trip and I feel strong and healthy. I am trying to get in the head who cares what the scales says.  regardless if I weigh 130 or 128 what is the difference would anyone other than myself really be able to tell the difference  to the point that I have to obsess over it.
> 
> I plan on working on while we are on the cruise portion of the trip and while we are in wdw I plan on doing what I always do. eating what I want but half off it and being in control of my head.
> 
> anyway I hope that made sense


That's pretty much where I am as well.  I think I am the poster boy for plateauing right now, but I'm trying not to worry about it too much.  I try to keep everything in perspective by looking at my before/after pictures and reminding myself just how healthy I am now compared to a few years ago.  Like you said, is there a huge difference between 163 and 159?  Probably not enough to lose sleep over. 



aries1980 said:


> Morning Everyone! Have a good day and think skinny thoughts!
> 
> Went to a tricky tray last night and Im not feeling to skinny this
> morning. Maybe after a shower and I put myself together on this
> rainy day I'll feel better.  Going to concert tonight so I will get
> some excercise in there as well as before hopefully pending on
> the rain...


Tricky Tray???  Care to enlighten a confused Peep?

Well, as I mentioned before, I am the epitome of plateauing.  I *gained 0.6 pounds* this week, which honestly isn't a huge surprise after I lost almost two pounds last week without doing a darn thing.  So since the start of the year, I've lost about a grand total of two pounds.  But the weather should start getting real nice, real soon.  So the dog and I should have plenty of time to walk and jog over the next few months.


----------



## MA pigletfan

flying by....i am down .8 this week..yay..now to keep it moving downward.
I def. feel good this week about the workouts i did...i got 5 out of 7 days in..so i am pretty psyched about that. My mission for this week is to do 6 out of 7 days and really not go over my weekly pts..i went over by about 5 this week..(included activity and flex..) ..so i imagine if i was better about that then i would have seen a full lb down or more!! so that is motivation for me to do better with that this week
have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i am flying to NYC on airtran in a few weeks (if our trip doesn't get postponed because of swine flu) so i will let you know how we like it.  i knew about the luggage fee but i didn't know about the pre-selection of seats fee.  but that's okay - i don't care where i sit anyway because it's only a two-hour flight.  i already have a prescription for xanax for the trip because i HATE flying too!



Just to warn you, if you don't do the pre-selection, you may not get to sit together. Not sure if that matters to you or not. 

The last time I went to Disney, we had ressies with AirTran and then they cancelled our flight. I was so ticked b/c they didnt offer anything remotely close in time, so I got a refund and we booked through Delta. Because of the fees Airtran charged, the Delta flight was actually $1 cheaper (no seat selection fees)!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Well Im not weighing in this week as ive just recommitted!

Good luck everyone


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just stopping in to say I'm a SAMER this week.  Will catch up over the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm not weighing in either. This is the last 3 weeks of school - I'm a first grade teacher - and it is crazy. We have had so many celebrations and goodies...I'm still sticking to my diet as much as I can and working out 3 days a week, but I am staying the same pretty much or maybe gaining a little. As soon as school is over - kids last day is May 20th - I will get back in control of the food and also plan to start working out 5 days a week. So until then, I am just trying to do the best I can.


----------



## dance2874

Hey peeps! Happy to report I am -1.4 today I really thought my body was going to revolt and plateau this week because I have had a few good weeks in a row but I am still down! Whoohoo!!

I did drag myself to boot camp today and I am really glad I did. It was much better and I feel great after going. Really helped work the soreness out from weds.

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## dance2874

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I have decided to not weigh in this Friday and next Friday.  We leave on May 9th for our vacation and I am seeing myself the past couple of weeks becoming a little OCD with the number I am going to see on the scale.  I have been eating healthy, working out and overall feeling better but I don't want to be fixated on a stupid goal weight that I have set in my mind before I went on vacation. Last week I weighed 130 and I had this goal that I had to be under 130 before I left.  My low weight last year was 126 I am getting to fixated on numbers and not overall how I look and feel... I know I have often times posted on here I have to work on my "all of nothing attitude"  I had one binge already on  thursday because of that kind of thinking and I would hate to sabotage myself even more because of a number on the scale.  My clothes fit great, I got super cute outfits for my trip and I feel strong and healthy. I am trying to get in the head who cares what the scales says.  regardless if I weigh 130 or 128 what is the difference would anyone other than myself really be able to tell the difference  to the point that I have to obsess over it.
> 
> I plan on working on while we are on the cruise portion of the trip and while we are in wdw I plan on doing what I always do. eating what I want but half off it and being in control of my head.
> 
> anyway I hope that made sense


Makes total sense. I am the same way. I am very OCD about 'the number' and it can really mess with your head.



aries1980 said:


> Went to a tricky tray last night and Im not feeling to skinny this
> morning. Maybe after a shower and I put myself together on this
> rainy day I'll feel better.  Going to concert tonight so I will get
> some excercise in there as well as before hopefully pending on
> the rain...



Yes, what is a tricky tray??


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey fellow peeps, 
I'm a samer this week - which I contribute mostly to my terrible eating habits this week followed by a crazy amount of working out the past two days. Talk about crazy haha

But, I've set a higher number for my exercise minutes for May, so that should bring some results. But, samer is fine by me.

Hope everyone is doing well.
And yes, I want to know what a tricky tray is, too haha


----------



## DisCanCan

I am down 2.5 Not bad for my first week... 



dance2874 said:


> The one I do (3o day shred) does have quite a bit but it is in 2 min increments so it wouldnt be too bad I dont think. But I guess it depends on how easily noise travels. I have lived in apartments where we could bang on the floor and it didnt matter, nobody heard it. And some with paper thin walls where you could hear everything. I wouldnt let that stop me from getting it. Just be considerate as to the time of day you do them



Thanks for the advice.  I will give them a try


----------



## the Fidge

OK forget my weigh in I have been all over the place and grabbing food here and there.  I have been working a 2nd full time job and thankfully it will be over on the 20th so no weigh in till then.  I thought of so many of you wonderful Mom's here and wanted to share this with you:

Before I was a Mom, 
I never tripped over toys 
or forgot words to a lullaby. 
I didn't worry whether or not 
my plants were poisonous. 
I never thought about immunizations.



Before I was a Mom, 
I had never been puked on. 
Pooped on. 
Chewed on. 
Peed on. 
I had complete control of my mind 
and my thoughts. 
I slept all night.

Before I was a Mom, 
I never held down a screaming child 
so doctors could do tests. 
Or give shots. 
I never looked into teary eyes and cried. 
I never got gloriously happy over a simple grin.... 
I never sat up late hours at night 
watching a baby sleep.

Before I was a Mom, 
I never held a sleeping baby just because 
I didn't want to put her down. 
I never felt my heart break into a million pieces 
when I couldn't stop the hurt.. 
I never knew that something so small 
could affect my life so much. 
I never knew that I could love someone so much. 
I never knew I would love being a Mom..

Before I was a Mom, 
I didn't know the feeling of 
having my heart outside my body.. 
I didn't know how special it could feel 
to feed a hungry baby. 
I didn't know that bond 
between a mother and her child. 
I didn't know that something so small 
could make me feel so important and happy.

Before I was a Mom, 
I had never gotten up in the middle of the night 
every 10 minutes to make sure all was okay. 
I had never known the warmth, 
the joy, 
the love, 
the heartache, 
the wonderment 
or the satisfaction of being a Mom. 
I didn't know I was capable of feeling so much, 
before I was a Mom .

Send this to someone who you think is an awesome Mom...

May you always be overwhelmed by the Grace of God rather than by the cares of life


----------



## dwheatl

up .4  Committed to write down everything I eat starting today, whether it's on plan or not.

Fidge - My niece and I were just talking about how the world changes when you are a mother. thanks for sharing that.

Aaron - They closed the high school 3 blocks from our house because of swine flu. We've been told that if our school is closed, we may not be able to enter the building for up to 2 weeks. DH was on the news tonight, commenting on how our district is handling the whole situation. I think most of the closings here have been precautionary, because the flu that has been going around here for a month (I had it during spring break) has the same symptoms.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey peeps!
So finals are coming up - aahhh!!!
I attended MY first First Communion today, which was very interesting, as I was raised half Jewish half Catholic. LONG conversations with both sides of the family today about religion which was NOT fun, but it made me lose my appetite, so that helped. And as soon as I got home, I was able to work out for awhile instead of vegging.
YAY for crazy families 
Disclaimer: This is not a dig at anyone religious, I just have two very religious families that are fighting over which religion I should be. Now that I'm old enough to make my own decisions, it's a little easier, but it's still the same fight.
Anyway, hope everyone else's weekend is going well.


----------



## aries1980

Hope everyone's weekend is going well! Enjoy!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyLaura said:


> For those of you who remember, my mom (who was diagnosed in January with pancreatic cancer) is doing so good.  Her tumor shrank 25% but is still very close to a vein and they want to see if they can shrink it a lit bit more so more chemo for her.  She went back to work.  She needs to save some of her short term disability for after the surgery.  She's doing really well and I'm starting to feel better now, emotionally.  I still worry but not as much.
> 
> Good news too, we are still going to try to go to WDW in Nov/Dec for at least 5 days and then go next year for 4-5 days.  DH is in construction and the guy that he sub's for lost a BIG job to other bids and nothing is lined up at the moment so DH said we probably won't go to WDW  But he told me not to cancel anything and when the time comes I'm going to buy our tickets for the Christmas parade (I drew a blank on the name ).  Those go on sale May 1st.  Do those have to be paid for now or can they just go on my balance?  We might not go go this year and save it for next year when we go, I don't know yet.


 
That's great news about your mom and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upcoming trip. 

*Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dwheatl

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> That's great news about your mom and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upcoming trip.
> 
> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats, and wishing you good weather (short term) and a successful career (long term).


----------



## punkin413

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



CONGRATULATIONS!    i know how long and hard you've been working towards this.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



I'm so proud of you! Congrats!!!

Today I found my line! The line down my abs! It's starting to come back! 

I made good progress this weekend despite AF being in town. 
10 days until E to the third power (Edward's Extreme Extravaganza) I am also hoping for good weather.


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> That's great news about your mom and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upcoming trip.
> 
> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*





CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lovealldisney

*Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!* [/QUOTE]

Congrats! Way to go!



Ok so I forgot to weigh in last week. I am going to say I was the SAME Because we went out for chinese last night ( and we all know what that does to ones self right? My scale was not looking so good this morning.) and I am not feeling so hot right now. I will be drinking a ton of water today. But it sure tasted good! 
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## dance2874

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> That's great news about your mom and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upcoming trip.
> 
> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats!! That is awesome!

LONG weekend here. I had a touch of the flu Sat but am much better today. I actually got tested and thankfully it was type B, so no danger of the swine flu, but I still felt horrible. The bad part was I had to skip boot camp this morning because my stomach was still feeling jumpy and I didnt want to risk it  Oh well. Back at it on weds. I will still hopefully hit the treadmill at least later today if I can. DD i sout of school for teacher in service day so it will probably be a long day around here with lots of "I'm bored" complaints


----------



## dance2874

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I'm so proud of you! Congrats!!!
> 
> Today I found my line! The line down my abs! It's starting to come back!
> 
> I made good progress this weekend despite AF being in town.
> 10 days until E to the third power (Edward's Extreme Extravaganza) I am also hoping for good weather.



There is supposed to be a line there?? I have never seen one on my abs! Good for you!!


----------



## the Fidge

Yippeee just made last payment right at the end of the wire there ~!  WDW here we come June for 9 glorious days!


----------



## ArielSRL

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

dwheatl said:


> Congrats, and wishing you good weather (short term) and a successful career (long term).





punkin413 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!    i know how long and hard you've been working towards this.





willonlyflytodisney said:


> I'm so proud of you! Congrats!!!
> 
> Today I found my line! The line down my abs! It's starting to come back!
> 
> I made good progress this weekend despite AF being in town.
> 10 days until E to the third power (Edward's Extreme Extravaganza) I am also hoping for good weather.





LMO429 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!





lovealldisney said:


> Congrats! Way to go!





dance2874 said:


> Congrats!! That is awesome!





ArielSRL said:


> Congrats!!



*Thanks Everyone! I do appreciate all of you!* 



the Fidge said:


> Yippeee just made last payment right at the end of the wire there ~!  WDW here we come June for 9 glorious days!



Congrats!  When will you arrive at WDW?  We leave May 27 and will be there until June 11th.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Myboys - CONGRATULATIONS!!! You've worked so hard for this


----------



## dance2874

the Fidge said:


> Yippeee just made last payment right at the end of the wire there ~!  WDW here we come June for 9 glorious days!


Woohoo! Have fun!!! I wish I was gong back so soon!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, I'm WAY behind! I didn't even post weigh in on Friday! Had a REALLY busy weekend. Anyway, I was *up 1.2*, gaining back the total weight I'd lost in the past two weeks. Yippee!  Anyway, I'm doing what I can to get rid of it before the trip. Guess I'll find out if I'm successful soon enough. I did go ice skating Friday night, so hopefully that'll help. It was a blast!! I haven't done that in years. 

Anyway, we got a lot of things done over the weekend that needed to be done before our trip. Feeling really good about that!  Need to go get some more done now. 



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> That's great news about your mom and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upcoming trip.
> 
> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats! That's so exciting!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Okay Peeps!  It's finally here!  I graduate this Friday night May 8th.  I hoping for beautiful weather because graduation will be held outdoors.  Saturday (May 9th) is the RN pinning ceremony and then my sister is having a party for me that evening.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain will move out & the temp. will go back up.  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats, so proud of you!



dance2874 said:


> DD is out of school for teacher in service day so it will probably be a long day around here with lots of "I'm bored" complaints



My DS10 complains the minute he wakes up that he's bored.


I'm going on a field trip today with DS7.  We're going to see a play at a children's theatre a few towns away. Guess what play?  The Little Mermaid.  DS7 isn't too happy about that but I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps

Sorry I have been MIA, I have been super busy last week of work and school until we leave for wdw on Sat

I have been working out ALOT! I usually DO NOT work out on vacation so trying to squeeze in alot considering we will be gone for almost 2 weeks

I think when I get back I am going to do power90x for the summer.  I bought the program last summer and never got around to it going to commit to it this summer and see how it goes.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyGalUK said:


> Myboys - CONGRATULATIONS!!! You've worked so hard for this





Disneyfreak92 said:


> Congrats! That's so exciting!!





DisneyLaura said:


> Congrats, so proud of you!



*Thanks Peeps!!! You're the Best!!! *


----------



## the Fidge

Way to go!!!!!  No graduate smiley???? Ugh!


----------



## the Fidge

The fidge disney tour begins onsite at the Riverside 17 - 26 of June


----------



## dance2874

Hey peeps. LONG week around here and it is only tuesday We have all been passing around a tummy bug since Friday night. Ick.

I have a diet friendly recommendation for those who have trouble planning meals. I discovered a new site www.e-mealz.com. It is amazing!! For a dollar or so a week you get a full menu plan complete with a shopping list. You can choose low fat, weight watchers points, meals for 2 or 4 and even which store you shop at. I am signed up for the weight watchers menu at walmart and so far it has been awesome. I am saving money by only buying what I need for the meals on my plan (and not wandering around buying 'stuff' to hopefully make a meal later with) and of course snacks and lunch stuff. I have been doing it for about 3 weeks and every recipe we have made has been a keeper so far. If you want to try it out let me know- I can send you a link to save a few dollars off the already cheap price 

On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!


----------



## punkin413

dance2874 said:


> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!



how cool!!!!!  not pathetic at all.  i think we all could use a makeover at some point or another.  i've always thought about dressing REALLY badly in order to get picked for what not to wear just so they'd give me 5K to spend in NYC!

well, i did a sneak peek this morning and i was up 1.8 pounds!   but i'm not surprised.  we had company this weekend and i ate really crappy.  but i've been good since monday and i'm planning on exercising every day.  i know these things are always a few days behind so hopefully i'll see some benefit by friday.


----------



## MA pigletfan

dance2874 said:


> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!


SO COOL!! good luck..def. keep us posted!! 


hey gang 
I have been such a posting slacker lately..BUT i have been very good with my working out , and better than i had been with the eating SOOO i hope to see a loss this Friday..even though AF is soon to be here..At this point with just a hair over 5 months to go till the wedding, i can't have any more gain weeks!!

OH i tried on the dress this weekend..and it fits, its actually quite big!! So i was psyched! Real alterations won't happen till August though, so i still have time to make it even more "tenty" hahaha!
have a great HUMP day everyone


----------



## DisneyGalUK

dance2874 said:


> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!



Very cool 
Good luck, keep us updated! 

Well, tonight is my first official 'Back to WW' weigh-in. I finally get to see just how far away i am from my goal - again


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

dance2874 said:


> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!


How cool!  We might "know" a TV star!



MA pigletfan said:


> OH i tried on the dress this weekend..and it fits, its actually quite big!! So i was psyched! Real alterations won't happen till August though, so i still have time to make it even more "tenty" hahaha!
> have a great HUMP day everyone


Great job!  I remember when I got married a few years ago, between my initial tux fitting and my final fitting, I lost a pant and jacket size.  And it also meant that I was able to wear an actual vest (with material on the back) instead of just a "faux-vest" that sort of tied in the back.  That was a pretty happy moment for me.  (Of course, I look at the honeymoon pictures from Disney World, and I'm just  .  I've come such a long way since then.)

(Random question - what does it say about me that I'm 32 and still chuckle when someone calls Wednesday "hump day"?)



DisneyGalUK said:


> Very cool
> Good luck, keep us updated!
> 
> Well, tonight is my first official 'Back to WW' weigh-in. I finally get to see just how far away i am from my goal - again


I know all about that.  I took a look at my weight tracking spreadsheet, and since the first of the year (not counting the first two weeks of January when gained a bunch from Christmas and New Years then lost 1/2 of it the next week) I'm actually up 0.8 pounds.  But I've been doing pretty good with the food and exercise this week.  Last night I took the dog for a 45-minute walk after work.  Then after supper I started (again) on the Couch to 5k program.  Tonight it'll be walk (weather permitting with T-Storms in the area) and then weight training.  Tomorrow - walk then Couch to 5k.  I'm hoping I'll see some sort of loss on Friday.

Any Biggest Loser watchers?  If so, how great was it to see Ron finish that marathon!?!  I don't know if I could walk 26.2 miles in a day!

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## DisneyLaura

dance2874 said:


> I have a diet friendly recommendation for those who have trouble planning meals. I discovered a new site www.e-mealz.com. It is amazing!! For a dollar or so a week you get a full menu plan complete with a shopping list. You can choose low fat, weight watchers points, meals for 2 or 4 and even which store you shop at. I am signed up for the weight watchers menu at walmart and so far it has been awesome. I am saving money by only buying what I need for the meals on my plan (and not wandering around buying 'stuff' to hopefully make a meal later with) and of course snacks and lunch stuff. I have been doing it for about 3 weeks and every recipe we have made has been a keeper so far. If you want to try it out let me know- I can send you a link to save a few dollars off the already cheap price



I'm going to take a look at that site later, sounds cool



dance2874 said:


> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!



Can you send me your auograph 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> (Random question - what does it say about me that I'm 32 and still chuckle when someone calls Wednesday "hump day"?)



So do I 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Then after supper I started (again) on the couch to 5k program.  Tonight it'll be walk (weather permitting with T-Storms in the area) and then weight training.  Tomorrow - walk then Couch to 5k.  I'm hoping I'll see some sort of loss on Friday.
> 
> Any Biggest Loser watchers?  If so, how great was it to see Ron finish that marathon!?!  I don't know if I could walk 26.2 miles in a day!
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



I want to start the Couch to 5k too, where do I start, should I be able to walk a certain time BEFORE I start?

I love the Biggest Loser but unfortunately didn't watch the last hour, I was tired.  I am very proud of Ron, Good for him!  Maybe they have the show online to watch.  I want his son to win the whole thing, we shall see.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I just checked that episode won't be online until Sept 2009


----------



## MA pigletfan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> (Random question - what does it say about me that I'm 32 and still chuckle when someone calls Wednesday "hump day"?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



hahah..i think it makes you normal


----------



## aries1980

Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...

Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
has a good reason.

That's right this free dinning trip I will have a 
Disney Baby inside!

So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
disappear this time!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



CONGRATULATIONS 

Aaron - I too laugh at 'Hump Day'


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



 CONGRATS!!!!! That's wonderful!! Please keep us updated on your weight progress - as you gain!!!


----------



## dance2874

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



OMG, congrats!!! Another little peep on the way 

Hope everyone is having a good week so far. I am not optimistic for the weigh in tomorrow. I skipped my meeting on tues so I will weigh here tomorrow for us...but I have been off work out routine this week. Thunderstorms and rain all week means no boot camp and I took it as an excuse to relax most the week


----------



## dance2874

MA pigletfan said:


> hey gang
> I have been such a posting slacker lately..BUT i have been very good with my working out , and better than i had been with the eating SOOO i hope to see a loss this Friday..even though AF is soon to be here..At this point with just a hair over 5 months to go till the wedding, i can't have any more gain weeks!!
> 
> OH i tried on the dress this weekend..and it fits, its actually quite big!! So i was psyched! Real alterations won't happen till August though, so i still have time to make it even more "tenty" hahaha!
> have a great HUMP day everyone


I still remember my dress fittings almost 8 yrs ago now. I was so sad because my dress had to be let out 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> (Random question - what does it say about me that I'm 32 and still chuckle when someone calls Wednesday "hump day"?)



I do that too 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Any Biggest Loser watchers?  If so, how great was it to see Ron finish that marathon!?!  I don't know if I could walk 26.2 miles in a day!
> 
> Have a great day everybody!




I was so proud of Ron, I really thought he would quit. I am not really a huge fan of his (how he manipulated some of the votes and lied about it. I know it is all part of the game but at least own up to it.) Anyways, I was very excited for him when he finished. I cant imagine it.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> how cool!!!!!  not pathetic at all.  i think we all could use a makeover at some point or another.  i've always thought about dressing REALLY badly in order to get picked for what not to wear just so they'd give me 5K to spend in NYC!



Me too!!! 



MA pigletfan said:


> OH i tried on the dress this weekend..and it fits, its actually quite big!! So i was psyched! Real alterations won't happen till August though, so i still have time to make it even more "tenty" hahaha!
> have a great HUMP day everyone



Ooooooh! Exciting!! I always LOVED putting on my dress!


----------



## LMO429

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



congratulations!


----------



## dwheatl

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



Congratulations. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby (and just the right number of lbs. gained).


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow! 

I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!  


So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!


----------



## punkin413

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow!
> 
> I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!
> 
> 
> So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!



i'm so super jealous!  and yippee for too-big shorts!   you guys come back home the day we leave for NYC!  maybe i'll see ya in the airport.  

*aaron - *please take me off the memorial day challenge.  i've made a huge decision.  i'm no longer concentrating on the numbers.  i'm so sick of looking for a loss every week and usually being disappointed.  i worked out every day this week and ate really well and my scale says i gained almost 2 pounds.  i know some of it is acid in my muscles because i'm sore but i'm still just really sick of looking at a number.  my neighbor asked me yesterday if i'd lost more weight so i know i'm losing - it's just the scale sometimes disappoints me and usually on fridays!!!!!!

so that means that i won't be weighing in anymore on fridays.  i will still weigh myself about once a week just because i think it's good to know your weight.  and i will still definitely stick around here - it's encouraging to see everyone else's progress!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Lauren - Very cool on the smaller sizes  Have a fantastic trip! 

Dawn - I totally understand where you are coming from. For me, this feels like 'one last push' at WW. I hope you do continue to stick around here, its always good to read your posts! 
I do lurk on your TR though as well


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyLaura said:


> I want to start the Couch to 5k too, where do I start, should I be able to walk a certain time BEFORE I start?


Go to http://c25k.com, which is the unofficial website for the Couch to 5k program.  If you go to the Cool Running link on that site, it'll give you a lot of info on it.  As for how long you should be able to walk, that is tough to say.  I usually walk 5+ miles every night; but I can barely handle the last few 60-second jogs.  So it probably depends on the person.



aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!


Congratulations!!!



punkin413 said:


> *aaron - *please take me off the memorial day challenge.  i've made a huge decision.  i'm no longer concentrating on the numbers.  i'm so sick of looking for a loss every week and usually being disappointed.  i worked out every day this week and ate really well and my scale says i gained almost 2 pounds.  i know some of it is acid in my muscles because i'm sore but i'm still just really sick of looking at a number.  my neighbor asked me yesterday if i'd lost more weight so i know i'm losing - it's just the scale sometimes disappoints me and usually on fridays!!!!!!
> 
> so that means that i won't be weighing in anymore on fridays.  i will still weigh myself about once a week just because i think it's good to know your weight.  and i will still definitely stick around here - it's encouraging to see everyone else's progress!


No problem.  I've been fighting with that myself.  I know that I'm eating well, and I'm exercising at least 60 minutes every day.  But the scale isn't budging.  I'll lose a pound, gain a pound.  Lose a pound, gain a pound.  I don't feel like I am depriving myself of anything, so I'm at a point with exercise and diet that I feel like I can maintain a healthy lifestyle with little to no effort.  So maybe the low 160's is just where my body wants to be.  And compared with the 240's that I started at, I know that I shouldn't be upset about that.  But on the other hand, my BMI is on the very upper end of "Normal".  If I gain a pound or two, then I'm back in the "Overweight" category.  And my initial goal was 155.  So I'm still almost 10 pounds from that.  That's what I keep struggling with now.

What I don't like is that I've become so OCD with checking my weight (lately I've found myself stepping on the scale 3-4 times a night, every night) that every little fluctuation either makes me really happy or really upset.  And that can't be good for my mental health.  The thing is, I know that the scale is the only thing keeping me from going back to my old habits.  So I really just need to find some middle ground with that.  Like you said, maybe go back to weighing myself once a week just to keep myself honest; but not every night like I have been because that just drives me crazy.  And I shouldn't use only that number to determine how healthy I am.  But it's going to be tough after conditioning myself over the last few years that I'm only making progress when that number moves.

Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just caught up after a verrry looong weeeek!

my2boys... congrats on graduation!  

dance... hope you get the makeover.  Sounds very cool!

MA pigletfan... awesome about the dress.  Way to go!  

aries... congrats!  

LMO... awesome!  It always feels good to go shopping for the next size SMALLER!  

Aaron... I found myself getting WAY OCD about the scale.  I finally decided not to leave it out on my floor anymore and tucked it under my bathroom sink.  Now I only ALLOW myself to take it out on "Weigh-day".  That helps me out a lot.

Now after that being said, I did not like what it said to me this morning... I'm +2.  AF is visiting, and I hope most of it is because of that, but yesterday was jammy packed with DD's field trip to the zoo (where we walked our buns off) and DS's first baseball meeting/practice of the year.  We didn't get home until late and dinner wasn't the best choice we could have made... just quick to get it done and get everyone to bed.  But this week has been crazy and I haven't been on task like I usually am.  This next week I'm travelling out to California to take care of more things for my Dad's estate, and I'm going to try to better stay on task while I'm out there.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## LMO429

Punkin what airport are you flying into

did you narrow down restaurants/bars yet?


----------



## ArielSRL

dance2874 said:


> Hey peeps. LONG week around here and it is only tuesday We have all been passing around a tummy bug since Friday night. Ick.
> 
> I have a diet friendly recommendation for those who have trouble planning meals. I discovered a new site www.e-mealz.com. It is amazing!! For a dollar or so a week you get a full menu plan complete with a shopping list. You can choose low fat, weight watchers points, meals for 2 or 4 and even which store you shop at. I am signed up for the weight watchers menu at walmart and so far it has been awesome. I am saving money by only buying what I need for the meals on my plan (and not wandering around buying 'stuff' to hopefully make a meal later with) and of course snacks and lunch stuff. I have been doing it for about 3 weeks and every recipe we have made has been a keeper so far. If you want to try it out let me know- I can send you a link to save a few dollars off the already cheap price
> 
> On another note....I have been selected for an audition this weekend for a makeover show on the Style network!! (called How do I Look) It is just an audition, but I had to send in pictures and I got an email to come Sat at 4 I am so excited yet pretty embarrassed my wardrobe is pathetic enough to get chosen  Wish me luck!



Thanks for the site and good luck!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!


 Congratulations 


LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow!
> 
> I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!
> 
> 
> So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!


YAY!!! I will be so happy when i am in 8's again..never mind having them be too big..way to go Lauren..and have a great trip..can't wait to hear all about it!! 



LittleBoPeep said:


> MA pigletfan... awesome about the dress.  Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron... I found myself getting WAY OCD about the scale.  I finally decided not to leave it out on my floor anymore and tucked it under my bathroom sink.  Now I only ALLOW myself to take it out on "Weigh-day".  That helps me out a lot.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend...


thank you!  i am super excited to see it again in a few months 
I totally hear you about the scale..my fiance' knows how nuts i can get with the scale so he makes sure i only weigh on friday! he has actually threatened to hide it on me!

I am down 1 lb this week..yay!! With AF coming i was pretty happy with it!


----------



## ArielSRL

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



Congrats!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> What I don't like is that I've become so OCD with checking my weight (lately I've found myself stepping on the scale 3-4 times a night, every night) that every little fluctuation either makes me really happy or really upset.



I don't do that whole sneak peek thing. I always wondered why some of you did that. I just weigh the one time, every Friday AM. Well except I am not right now, b/c of the crazy end of school year stuff but normally, I just do the one Friday AM weigh in. Not sure sneak peeking is a good idea, right?


----------



## DisneyLaura

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



Yeah a baby.  Congrats.  Please do still post so we can all read about how your feeling and such



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow!
> 
> I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!
> 
> 
> So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!



Yeah on leaving soon and a bigger yeah for too big shorts



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Go to http://c25k.com, which is the unofficial website for the Couch to 5k program.  If you go to the Cool Running link on that site, it'll give you a lot of info on it.  As for how long you should be able to walk, that is tough to say.  I usually walk 5+ miles every night; but I can barely handle the last few 60-second jogs.  So it probably depends on the person.



Thanks for the link, I currently do not have a walking workout, I used to walk 30-45 minutes on the treadmill but that was over a year ago (my gym closed).  I'll go check out the site though and see what they say.


Ok so I weighed myself this morning and I was +.2, does that count   Started drinking my water, on glass #2 (my cup is big so it's probably 16 oz)


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

the Fidge said:


> Way to go!!!!!  No graduate smiley???? Ugh!



*Thanks!  Tonight is the big night.  I'm super excited!*



aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps! Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Well I jump back on the band wagon to lose weight
> but now its just to eat healthy bc the weight gain
> has a good reason.
> 
> That's right this free dinning trip I will have a
> Disney Baby inside!
> 
> So I guess after Dec./Jan. I will be able to weigh in
> but  i will be sticking around on the thread and not
> disappear this time!



*Congratulations! *  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow!
> 
> I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!
> 
> 
> So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!



*Have a great trip!  Only 19 more days until I'll be there!* 

*Thanks LittleBoPeep!!!*


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!
After a very hard week, being sick and not working out as often as I would have liked - I'm down 1 pound

Hope everyone is  doing well. Sorry about all of the discouragement on the scale. Muscle gain can really affect your numbers, so I totally agree with all of you - you reach a point and the numbers stop mattering - what matters is how you feel. If everything is fitting better and you feel better, that's what is important.


----------



## aries1980

Hello everyone! thank you all for the congrats and good
wishes. I cant wait for my doctor's appt.

I have been feeling pretty good whats wierd is I have
more energy pregnant then when I wasnt. So I just finished
doing all my Friday cleaning and shopping so now just watching
my soap and catching up on my design work.

Happy Friday Everyone and lots of


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First of all, weigh in! I'm *down 2.4* this week!!  That means I lost the 1.2 I gained last week and then another 1.2, AND I get a new ribbon!!! It has been MONTHS since that has happened! I am so thrilled. AND it also means I'm finally in the 180's. I can't remember when the last time that happened. I leave for Disney on Wednesday, so I'll weigh in then, but this is my last Friday weigh-in before leaving, so I'm happy it's a good one. 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> We leave for Walt Disney World Tomorrow!
> 
> I packed yesterday and my size 8 shorts were 2 big!   I had to get the size 6s out and buy a couple of new pairs yesterday!
> 
> 
> So I didn't weigh in but I would say my weight =  based on how my clothes are fitting
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend We wont be back until the 22nd!



How exciting about the shorts! Have a great cruise, and hopefully we'll see you down there! 



punkin413 said:


> *aaron - *please take me off the memorial day challenge.  i've made a huge decision.  i'm no longer concentrating on the numbers.  i'm so sick of looking for a loss every week and usually being disappointed.  i worked out every day this week and ate really well and my scale says i gained almost 2 pounds.  i know some of it is acid in my muscles because i'm sore but i'm still just really sick of looking at a number.  my neighbor asked me yesterday if i'd lost more weight so i know i'm losing - it's just the scale sometimes disappoints me and usually on fridays!!!!!!
> 
> so that means that i won't be weighing in anymore on fridays.  i will still weigh myself about once a week just because i think it's good to know your weight.  and i will still definitely stick around here - it's encouraging to see everyone else's progress!



I DO hope we continue to see you around here! I certainly understand where you're coming from. I hate to see a bigger number on the scale when I know I've worked hard, and it's just a number! 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> What I don't like is that I've become so OCD with checking my weight (lately I've found myself stepping on the scale 3-4 times a night, every night) that every little fluctuation either makes me really happy or really upset.  And that can't be good for my mental health.  The thing is, I know that the scale is the only thing keeping me from going back to my old habits.  So I really just need to find some middle ground with that.  Like you said, maybe go back to weighing myself once a week just to keep myself honest; but not every night like I have been because that just drives me crazy.  And I shouldn't use only that number to determine how healthy I am.  But it's going to be tough after conditioning myself over the last few years that I'm only making progress when that number moves.



Yeah, probably not so good if you're checking the scale that often. I was checking every day, and sometimes more than once a day, a few months back, and I had to stop. I weigh once on Fridays and once on Tuesday or Wednesday, just so I have an idea of what to expect on Friday. For some reason, if I have a couple of days to process the possibility of posting a gain, I handle it better. Those are the ONLY times I allow myself to weigh though. It is working well for me for now.



aries1980 said:


> Hello everyone! thank you all for the congrats and good
> wishes. I cant wait for my doctor's appt.
> 
> I have been feeling pretty good whats wierd is I have
> more energy pregnant then when I wasnt. So I just finished
> doing all my Friday cleaning and shopping so now just watching
> my soap and catching up on my design work.
> 
> Happy Friday Everyone and lots of



I too wanted to say CONGRATS!!


Tomorrow a friend and I are going to a Fall Out Boy concert, and Sunday we're going shopping for some things we need for the trip and then having our moms over for a cook out for Mother's day, so I won't be around here much this weekend. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## punkin413

WI_DisneyFan said:


> No problem.  I've been fighting with that myself.  I know that I'm eating well, and I'm exercising at least 60 minutes every day.  But the scale isn't budging.  I'll lose a pound, gain a pound.  Lose a pound, gain a pound.  I don't feel like I am depriving myself of anything, so I'm at a point with exercise and diet that I feel like I can maintain a healthy lifestyle with little to no effort.  So maybe the low 160's is just where my body wants to be.  And compared with the 240's that I started at, I know that I shouldn't be upset about that.  But on the other hand, my BMI is on the very upper end of "Normal".  If I gain a pound or two, then I'm back in the "Overweight" category.  And my initial goal was 155.  So I'm still almost 10 pounds from that.  That's what I keep struggling with now.
> 
> What I don't like is that I've become so OCD with checking my weight (lately I've found myself stepping on the scale 3-4 times a night, every night) that every little fluctuation either makes me really happy or really upset.  And that can't be good for my mental health.  The thing is, I know that the scale is the only thing keeping me from going back to my old habits.  So I really just need to find some middle ground with that.  Like you said, maybe go back to weighing myself once a week just to keep myself honest; but not every night like I have been because that just drives me crazy.  And I shouldn't use only that number to determine how healthy I am.  But it's going to be tough after conditioning myself over the last few years that I'm only making progress when that number moves.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day!



i totally hear ya.  i feel the same way.  i just need a break from the scale for awhile.  i also feel like maybe i'm just supposed to weight 135.  it's like my body WON'T get to my goal of 130 and stay there!  i went shopping today because kohl's had a big sale and i got 3 pairs of size 8 shorts/capris.  i remember when i said that once i'm in a size 8 i'd be happy.    definitely give yourself a break from the scale.  i think once or twice a week is healthy but every day will drive you nuts!



LMO429 said:


> Punkin what airport are you flying into
> 
> did you narrow down restaurants/bars yet?



laguardia.

we are definitely eating at mesa grill, blue fin, sardi's and ellen's stardust diner.  but i have a huge list of others that people have told me about that i am going to keep an eye out for.  i don't want to plan EVERY meal because we aren't going to be on a strict schedule most of the time.  i have you recommendations on my list though!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i totally hear ya.  i feel the same way.  i just need a break from the scale for awhile.  i also feel like maybe i'm just supposed to weight 135.  it's like my body WON'T get to my goal of 130 and stay there!  i went shopping today because kohl's had a big sale and i got 3 pairs of size 8 shorts/capris.  i remember when i said that once i'm in a size 8 i'd be happy.    definitely give yourself a break from the scale.  i think once or twice a week is healthy but every day will drive you nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> laguardia.
> 
> we are definitely eating at mesa grill, blue fin, sardi's and ellen's stardust diner.  but i have a huge list of others that people have told me about that i am going to keep an eye out for.  i don't want to plan EVERY meal because we aren't going to be on a strict schedule most of the time.  i have you recommendations on my list though!



Blue fin is excellent..make sure you order the blue fin cocktail they put a swedish fish on the bottom of it.  and it gets drenched in alcohol YUM!


----------



## mousehouselover

It's the end of another week, time to reflect on what I did to get to this point. I ate well, didn't count points and didn't go overboard. I didn't eat breakfast everyday. My body told me when I was hungry, I listened to it and provided nutritious food. I exercised some but not nearly as much as I should have. I drank my water everyday. I got a decent night's sleep on 6 days (the only day I didn't was the night the mastiff thought he should sleep in my bed......)  After all that, I was - 1 lb for the week. It isn't much but it's 1 lb closer to a healthier weight.

Fran~ Congrats! I hope your graduation was fantastic!

Christine~ Have a wonderful pregnancy! Have a healthy 9 mos. 

Lynda~ Are you coming to Indy again? We need to swap phone numbers again (DH lost yours from his phone......) 

We leave for WDW in 8 days!!! I have to get my hair done tomorrow, replace some of our travel supplies, and start packing. I'm sure I'll find lots of other things that I need to do before we leave. 

This may turn out to be our last central FL vacation. DH and I have started househunting in the area. We weren't planing on moving back to FL for several more yrs but some things have come up that made us re-think our plan. I could be a FL resident by Christmas!!


----------



## dance2874

punkin413 said:


> *aaron - *please take me off the memorial day challenge.  i've made a huge decision.  i'm no longer concentrating on the numbers.  i'm so sick of looking for a loss every week and usually being disappointed.  i worked out every day this week and ate really well and my scale says i gained almost 2 pounds.  i know some of it is acid in my muscles because i'm sore but i'm still just really sick of looking at a number.  my neighbor asked me yesterday if i'd lost more weight so i know i'm losing - it's just the scale sometimes disappoints me and usually on fridays!!!!!!
> 
> so that means that i won't be weighing in anymore on fridays.  i will still weigh myself about once a week just because i think it's good to know your weight.  and i will still definitely stick around here - it's encouraging to see everyone else's progress!


I do hope you stick around but I totally understand where you are. I go through phases where I have to do that for my own sanity. I think judging how you feel and how your clothes fit is the best measurement anyways. So many things can change that number on the scale. I have also always said I would be "happy if I was an 8 or 10" so I am hoping when I get there I can feel happy with it!




WI_DisneyFan said:


> No problem.  I've been fighting with that myself.  I know that I'm eating well, and I'm exercising at least 60 minutes every day.  But the scale isn't budging.  I'll lose a pound, gain a pound.  Lose a pound, gain a pound.  I don't feel like I am depriving myself of anything, so I'm at a point with exercise and diet that I feel like I can maintain a healthy lifestyle with little to no effort.  So maybe the low 160's is just where my body wants to be.  And compared with the 240's that I started at, I know that I shouldn't be upset about that.  But on the other hand, my BMI is on the very upper end of "Normal".  If I gain a pound or two, then I'm back in the "Overweight" category.  And my initial goal was 155.  So I'm still almost 10 pounds from that.  That's what I keep struggling with now.
> 
> What I don't like is that I've become so OCD with checking my weight (lately I've found myself stepping on the scale 3-4 times a night, every night) that every little fluctuation either makes me really happy or really upset.  And that can't be good for my mental health.  The thing is, I know that the scale is the only thing keeping me from going back to my old habits.  So I really just need to find some middle ground with that.  Like you said, maybe go back to weighing myself once a week just to keep myself honest; but not every night like I have been because that just drives me crazy.  And I shouldn't use only that number to determine how healthy I am.  But it's going to be tough after conditioning myself over the last few years that I'm only making progress when that number moves.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day!


You have come SO far!! Give yourself credit for that! I do the same thing with my scale. I get to where I weigh in the morning, then weigh every time I go to the bathroom and then again before bed. I have to put the scale away for a few days to break the obsession. It can really change my whole day. If the scale is up it can ruin my mood and if it is down I am on cloud 9. And when I am down and dont feel like I did anything to earn it I feel guilty  I need to get to a place where it doesnt effect me so much. 



aries1980 said:


> I have been feeling pretty good whats wierd is I have
> more energy pregnant then when I wasnt. So I just finished
> doing all my Friday cleaning and shopping so now just watching
> my soap and catching up on my design work.
> 
> Happy Friday Everyone and lots of


Good for you! I was always so tired when I was pregnant. Take advantage of that energy in case it decides to leave you 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> First of all, weigh in! I'm *down 2.4* this week!!  That means I lost the 1.2 I gained last week and then another 1.2, AND I get a new ribbon!!! It has been MONTHS since that has happened! I am so thrilled. AND it also means I'm finally in the 180's. I can't remember when the last time that happened. I leave for Disney on Wednesday, so I'll weigh in then, but this is my last Friday weigh-in before leaving, so I'm happy it's a good one.


Congrats!! A new pretty ribbon!


A day late, but I was -1 this week. I was shocked because I really did nothing this week to earn it but I will take it I guess. I just feel like these last few pounds are gonna creep up and pile back on overnight one night. I cant ever just take it as it is and be happy about it I guess. 

I was sick all day yesterday with strep, again. 4th time since November. Ugh. Feeling better today though, not good but better. I have my audition later so I am sure my sickly pasty complexion will work to my advantage


----------



## dance2874

WOW. No posts since yesterday?? Crazy!

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms and Moms to be out there  Nothing big planned here. Dinner with my mom and we are going to go to an indoor butterfly exhibit. (they have a tent with thousands of butterflies and they are so pretty. They land on you or the fruit they give you to feed them, very cool.)

My audition went well yesterday. I am not overly optimistic that I will get a call back but you never know. She was super nice and kept telling me I was doing a great job while we were speaking on camera...but I dont want to read too much into that. I am sure she probably says that to everyone


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

Looks like everyone had a good week while I was vacationing - congrats to those who lost and on the baby peep announcement!

We had a VERY relaxing vacation - nothing but sitting on the beach or by the pool and enjoying the resort.  It was an all-inclusive, so all you can eat food and drink...all the time! I didn't go TOO overboard (except maybe the nachos for lunch every day ) and when I weighed myself this morning, I was up about 1.5 lbs.  I'm back into my normal routine, so hopefully most of that will be gone soon.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Peeps!
Sorry I have been MIA but I had computer problems! All is fixed now. Well as of Friday last week I was down -1 lb. 


Hope all you momma's had a nice Mothers Day!!


----------



## aries1980

Happy Moms Day to all the moms!


----------



## MA pigletfan

wow quiet here huh!?
hope everyone had a lovely weekend..we had a nice cookout with our mommas ( and dads too..couldn't exclude them!) yesterday at our house. I ate pretty well this weekend but we did get chinese food on sat. that i finished today after spreading it out for 3 meals ..but i did go to the gym yesterday and will be working out tonight and the rest of the week so HOPEFULLY the chinese and AF won't do me in this Friday!!


----------



## dance2874

Thanks for posting... I was starting to feel like I had killed the thread and was talking to myself 



UGABelle said:


> We had a VERY relaxing vacation - nothing but sitting on the beach or by the pool and enjoying the resort.  It was an all-inclusive, so all you can eat food and drink...all the time! I didn't go TOO overboard (except maybe the nachos for lunch every day ) and when I weighed myself this morning, I was up about 1.5 lbs.  I'm back into my normal routine, so hopefully most of that will be gone soon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


That sounds wonderful! 1.5 will come off in no time too. We leave in about 4 weeks for our trip to Cancun and I cant wait. It is an all inclusive too and I cannot wait to have fruity drinks and nachos by the pool!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey i guess we are just keeping the thread warm dance 
Happy HUMP day again..i can't believe its already wednesday again..not that i am complaining!
I am going strong with my working out every day...i did level 2 jillian yesterday then about 10 minutes of a pilates on the ball work out..it was HARDER THAN I THOUGHT..which i am very excited about adding to my rotation


----------



## UGABelle

dance2874 said:


> That sounds wonderful! 1.5 will come off in no time too. We leave in about 4 weeks for our trip to Cancun and I cant wait. It is an all inclusive too and I cannot wait to have fruity drinks and nachos by the pool!



We went to Cancun for our honeymoon. We stayed at the Hilton, which isn't all-inclusive, but we were upgraded to the Suites, which included breakfast and an appetizer/cocktail hour, and that was all excellent. The all-inclusive was really fun this time though.

After this trip to the Dominican, we were trying to decide if we liked Cancun or Punta Cana better... and we decided we just couldn't choose 

Hope you have a great time and have a margarita for me!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

Just a fly-by, its been manic busy here! Roll on next week, im only working 3 days then I have 5 days off straight 

Its WW tonight, so finally I will have a number to weigh in with on Friday!

Happy HUMP lmao day everyone!


----------



## mousehouselover

I've been following along and trying to finish up everything I need to do before our trip. 

I just got my Mickey Monitor, there's all kinds of cool stuff in it. It's making me even more excited to get there on Monday. 

I have a funny story to share. Our dog _Ozzie_ has gone with DH to Starbucks at least once a week since shortly after he came to live with us. He is given a pup cup (small cup full of whipped cream) when they go through the drive through. He knows the word Starbucks and assocoiates it with his treat. He heard a Starbucks commercial the other day and thought DH was going to get a coffee. When DH didn't get up, he ran to the door, pranced around, ran back to DH trying to get him up and ran back to the door again. Dh had to promise to take him for his treat after I got home from work to calm him down. He also know Taco Bell and that he gets a cheese roll up when we go there. He's not a spoiled dog.......


----------



## aries1980

Hey peeps Hope everyones week has been good so far!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  hope you guys are doing good.  i made some fiber one apple cinnamon muffins on monday and they are very yummy!  i highly recommend them for a quick breakfast.  also, i've been trying those amy's organic frozen meals and they're really good!

i don't know if you guys remember or not but i broke my little toe on my left foot back in march.  i've broken many toes in my life and i don't know if i'm getting old or what but it STILL hurts!!!!  in the past my broken toes have healed with no problem but this one has been just awful.  i had it x-rayed the day after i broke it because the entire top of my foot was bruised and i was afraid i'd broken something else.  it was just my pinky toe but it was broken IN HALF.  maybe that's why it's taking so long to heal.  anyway, this makes exercising extremely frustrating and difficult.  i can't run any more and i really enjoyed doing that.  it hurts to walk on it for more than like half a mile.  and when i'm doing any kind or cardio or weight training i have to be VERY careful not to put my entire body weight on that foot.  for example with lunges i can't do a full lunge when my left foot is behind me.  i still keep pushing on and doing what i can but i'm really getting frustrated with it! 



mousehouselover said:


> I have a funny story to share. Our dog _Ozzie_ has gone with DH to Starbucks at least once a week since shortly after he came to live with us. He is given a pup cup (small cup full of whipped cream) when they go through the drive through. He knows the word Starbucks and assocoiates it with his treat. He heard a Starbucks commercial the other day and thought DH was going to get a coffee. When DH didn't get up, he ran to the door, pranced around, ran back to DH trying to get him up and ran back to the door again. Dh had to promise to take him for his treat after I got home from work to calm him down. He also know Taco Bell and that he gets a cheese roll up when we go there. He's not a spoiled dog.......



that's so cute!  i'll have to remember that about starbucks.  my doggies would love that.  every now and then we'll get them burgers from mcdonald's with no pickles.  it's so funny - they won't eat pickles!  whenever we first got them a burger we would cut the burgers up and put them in their bowls and i'd find little pieces of pickle all over the kitchen floor where they'd spit them out!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mousehouselover said:


> I
> 
> I have a funny story to share. Our dog _Ozzie_ has gone with DH to Starbucks at least once a week since shortly after he came to live with us. He is given a pup cup (small cup full of whipped cream) when they go through the drive through. He knows the word Starbucks and assocoiates it with his treat. He heard a Starbucks commercial the other day and thought DH was going to get a coffee. When DH didn't get up, he ran to the door, pranced around, ran back to DH trying to get him up and ran back to the door again. Dh had to promise to take him for his treat after I got home from work to calm him down. He also know Taco Bell and that he gets a cheese roll up when we go there. He's not a spoiled dog.......


 LOVE IT!!! that is too cute!



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  hope you guys are doing good.  i made some fiber one apple cinnamon muffins on monday and they are very yummy!  i highly recommend them for a quick breakfast.  also, i've been trying those amy's organic frozen meals and they're really good!
> 
> i don't know if you guys remember or not but i broke my little toe on my left foot back in march.  i've broken many toes in my life and i don't know if i'm getting old or what but it STILL hurts!!!!  in the past my broken toes have healed with no problem but this one has been just awful.  i had it x-rayed the day after i broke it because the entire top of my foot was bruised and i was afraid i'd broken something else.  it was just my pinky toe but it was broken IN HALF.  maybe that's why it's taking so long to heal.  anyway, this makes exercising extremely frustrating and difficult.  i can't run any more and i really enjoyed doing that.  it hurts to walk on it for more than like half a mile.  and when i'm doing any kind or cardio or weight training i have to be VERY careful not to put my entire body weight on that foot.  for example with lunges i can't do a full lunge when my left foot is behind me.  i still keep pushing on and doing what i can but i'm really getting frustrated with it!
> 
> 
> 
> that's so cute!  i'll have to remember that about starbucks.  my doggies would love that.  every now and then we'll get them burgers from mcdonald's with no pickles.  it's so funny - they won't eat pickles!  whenever we first got them a burger we would cut the burgers up and put them in their bowls and i'd find little pieces of pickle all over the kitchen floor where they'd spit them out!


I love those fiber 1 muffins!!! thanks for reminding me of them..i need to grab a box this weekend. I sub in applesauce instead of the oil..makes them SUPER moist and extra appley yum!
Sorry about your toe still hurtin..not fun!
Your dogs are too funny about the pickles! Chiefy is like that if we give him anything with lettuce on it..its spit on the floor  gotta love them!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> that's so cute!  i'll have to remember that about starbucks.  my doggies would love that.  every now and then we'll get them burgers from mcdonald's with no pickles.  it's so funny - they won't eat pickles!  whenever we first got them a burger we would cut the burgers up and put them in their bowls and i'd find little pieces of pickle all over the kitchen floor where they'd spit them out!


Bummer about the toe!  Although, you should be proud of yourself for still attempting to exercise with it.  Me?  I'd probably use it as an excuse to be lazy.

My dog has gotten so used to the McDonalds hamburgers (mainly my wife's doing) that she now expects burgers to come from ANY drive through.  If we go to the drive-up ATM, she starts looking for a burger.  Bank teller?  She wants a burger.  Our library has a drive-thru thing where you can return your books.  I made the mistake of having her in the car when I returned some books.  She whined and whimpered for the next 20 minutes until I finally broke down and went to McDonalds for one plain hamburger.

I hope everyone is having a good week!  I went out for dinner last night to meet my friend's new girlfriend.  I had a pecan crusted tilapia, which was about the only reasonably healthy thing on the menu.  Everything else comes with a rich sauce or is smothered in butter.

Have a great weigh-in eve!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Oh, oh.  Did I kill the DISappearing Peep thread?!?  It is 10:15 am CST, and I'm the first to post my weight?  Anyway, I'm a samer this week.  I guess it is better than a gain, huh?

I hope to see a few more Peeps here this morning!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey Peeps - where is everyone??? 
I've been gone all week and I expected to have so much to catch up on!
Is this the week that all the peeps are in Disney??

Anyway  - this week was the Birthday Extravaganza for my boyfriend - which went really well. We went to the New York Botanical Gardens and we saw Hair and In the Heights and we went to the Museum of Natural History - We had dinner at places where they made him stand up on the table and dance while they sang to him. And in hte mornings I made him Mickey Mouse Pancakes and Chocolate/Banana Crepes.
He loved every minute!!

But, despite the heavy eating, all that walking around did me good because I'm down .5 this morning

Happy weigh-in day!

Oh - and I get my first new ribbon!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Just a fly-by from me - I am -3lbs!


----------



## dance2874

Where is everyone?? It has been super slow here! I am down .5 this week...which isnt much but I was sick with strep last weekend and sure made up for not eating when my throat felt better 

On another note- we are headed for our first Daisy Girl Scout camping trip in the morning. DD is super excited, me not as much  It is supposed to rain most the day tomorrow but at least we are camping in cabins so it shouldnt be too bad. Wish me luck!


----------



## mousehouselover

Sorry I'm a bit late with this. I had a pitch in at work so I needed to do a bit of cooking, we had a session with our trainer and of course; packing for our trip! In 48 hrs I'm going to be in WDW!!!   

I'm very proud of myself. I kept up with the good habits I was developing last week. I did eat fast food but in moderate portions. I am -2 lbs this week. 

I am going on vacation and that's been a huge trigger for me. I have a plan to keep from over eating. We have our final session with our trainer so we have measurements and a weigh in to finish the program. I can not gain while we are gone. That's going to be so hard. I'm starting to feel like I can't eat anything.


----------



## dwheatl

Up 2 lbs. I would like to totally blame it on the chaos in my life, but some of it is just plain bad choices.
Lots of family drama going on, including spending most of the last 3 days at the hospital with my mom, who has pneumonia. I actually ended up reporting a dr. who made me feel like carp in the emergency room because he felt that I should take her home and take care of her myself. The fact that she has now been in the hospital on various drugs since Wednesday, and is still not well enough to be released, backs up my point that I did not feel qualified to care for her in my home. That, and the fact that my house is not wheelchair accessible and that it takes 3 people to get my mom into and out of bed. 
Part of my weight gain has come from feeling sorry for myself, making the decision to eat poorly, then being disappointed by the food, so continuing to eat poorly until something "hit the spot." Here's a hint to everyone - a hospital cafeteria quarter pounder with cheese in no way resembles the one you get at McDonald's.


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> This may turn out to be our last central FL vacation. DH and I have started househunting in the area. We weren't planing on moving back to FL for several more yrs but some things have come up that made us re-think our plan. I could be a FL resident by Christmas!!



Yeah for you



mousehouselover said:


> I just got my Mickey Monitor, there's all kinds of cool stuff in it. It's making me even more excited to get there on Monday.
> 
> I have a funny story to share. Our dog _Ozzie_ has gone with DH to Starbucks at least once a week since shortly after he came to live with us. He is given a pup cup (small cup full of whipped cream) when they go through the drive through. He knows the word Starbucks and assocoiates it with his treat. He heard a Starbucks commercial the other day and thought DH was going to get a coffee. When DH didn't get up, he ran to the door, pranced around, ran back to DH trying to get him up and ran back to the door again. Dh had to promise to take him for his treat after I got home from work to calm him down. He also know Taco Bell and that he gets a cheese roll up when we go there. He's not a spoiled dog.......



What's a Mickey Monitor?  

That's funny about the dog stories.  My DD3 knows when we go to the bank she gets a lollipop.

I'm skipping my weigh in for this week because yesterday (may 15) was my DH's 40th birthday so we went to Outbacks and then we had cake at home that I made for him.  Plus today I had another piece of cake for breakfast (just because it's there) and I'm throwing him a surprise party tonight.  We had no idea.  He thinks we're dropping off DS7 to a birthday party (which he really has around the corner from DH's aunt house where his party is) and then going to the mall with the other two.  I just have to think of a way to get him to his aunt's - maybe someone will have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## mousehouselover

Dannielle~  Dealing with sick parents suck and it's worse when the Drs don't want to listen to you. We've been around that block with DH's condition. I had a Dr kick me out of the exam room the last time he had to go to the ER. We were already in the hospital for his blackouts and he got a horrible migraine. The nurses in his PCP's office sent him down to emergency because they couldn't manage his headache. He was curled in the fetal position, clutching his head and fighting a massive cluster headache. He was having a hard time thinking and was relying on me to help give his history to a Dr unfamiliar with his case. DH requested that I stay and she told him I had to leave. Needless to say; I had a little chat with the patient advocacy rep. I hate arrogant Drs. 

Laura~ The Mickey Monitor is a magazine with all kinds of park news for AP holders. A lot of it isn't 'new' as the DIS insiders usually scoop the quarterly publications. Congrats to your DH! Good luck with the surprise party! We're secuduled to see houses on Monday. The one I really wanted to see went on contract yesterday and I'm pretty bummed about it.


----------



## mousehouselover

It's 1 am, we leave in 4 hours and I am having a hard time going to bed...... I'm too excited to sleep....... DH is going to kill me if he finds out how little sleep I'm getting. 

I have another funny to share. Tonight the kids were playing a video game with their uncle and there was a line in the audio about getting a certian character to help with the mission because the the team needed his expertise. DS looked perplexed for a moment then asked what they were going to do with the extra cheese.


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> It's 1 am, we leave in 4 hours and I am having a hard time going to bed...... I'm too excited to sleep....... DH is going to kill me if he finds out how little sleep I'm getting.
> 
> I have another funny to share. Tonight the kids were playing a video game with their uncle and there was a line in the audio about getting a certian character to help with the mission because the the team needed his expertise. DS looked perplexed for a moment then asked what they were going to do with the extra cheese.



Have a great trip. Hope you get a little sleep tonight. Even 2 hours is better than nothing.

Extra cheese!


----------



## Wonders10

**peeking head inside**

Hi Peeps!

Remember me?  For the past few months I have not been very peepish.  I have also been extremely busy and not on the computer much at all for fun stuff, like DIS-ing.  But with my ABD Ireland trip coming up in less than a month, I have buckled down hardcore with dieting.  I started last Monday and as of Friday I was down 3.6 lbs.  I'm south beaching for now because it works quick and the tummy fat goes first.  And I have lots of pants that I need to fit for my trip that do not at the moment.  I have not felt this motivated in a very long time so I know I will be able to stick with it.  In my past attempts over the last few months, I'd wouldn't even make it a day.  And I have made it 6 days already.  

In other news, the school year is almost over.  Actually my last day for therapy is next week but I still have paperwork, etc to do as well.  

My baby doodle Winston has continued to have lots of tummy troubles.  My Vet, bless his heart, has been amazing with him and me.  And looks like between the both of us we have concluded that he has a sensitive stomach that acts up when he is excited/nervous or if he eats something other than his food.  We've had some other minor issues as well, but let's just say that the Vet has gotten to know me very well over the past few months.  Too bad I recently found out he is married because I had the biggest crush on him.  What a cutie! 

So that's what has been happening with me.  Working, South Beaching, trips to the Vet, and packing/planning for Ireland!

What has been going on here?  Lots of new names I see...any exciting news?


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi Shannon


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Just checking in from the World!  We have an amazing view of the Boardwalk. We are almost right above Jellyrolls. I'll post pics once they're uploaded, but I haven't started doing that yet, so not sure when that will be. Anywho, miss my Peeps, but we are having a great time. I'm gonna start emptying my memory card now. We are off to Trail's End for dinner at 5:15 and then MK for the rest of the night. Talk to ya all later.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just checking in from the World!  We have an amazing view of the Boardwalk. We are almost right above Jellyrolls. I'll post pics once they're uploaded, but I haven't started doing that yet, so not sure when that will be. Anywho, miss my Peeps, but we are having a great time. I'm gonna start emptying my memory card now. We are off to Trail's End for dinner at 5:15 and then MK for the rest of the night. Talk to ya all later.




Ok I'm offically jealous.  Have fun and take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey!!! SOrry i missed posting in on weigh in day..i was up a little..just .2, which wasn't so bad considering AF and the chinese feast i had in the begining of the week...
HI SHANNON!! Nice to see you back here..i would love to see pics of your little doodle!
Lynda..count me as a bit jealous as well!!! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

I'm one of the bad ones that didn't weigh in on Friday. Work got a little hectic, and I didn't make it back on the DIS. As of Fri. I was up +1.4 left-over from our big "all you can eat/drink" trip.  I am working to get back into my normal workout and eating patterns, which should help me this week 

 to those dealing with family illness and stress and  for our Peeps in Disney right now - count me in as jealous!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## aries1980

Hi Peeps!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Up 2 lbs. I would like to totally blame it on the chaos in my life, but some of it is just plain bad choices.
> Lots of family drama going on, including spending most of the last 3 days at the hospital with my mom, who has pneumonia.



Lots of pixie dust for your mom!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Lots of pixie dust for your mom!!!!



Thanks. I finally got her checked out of the hospital and back home last night. I went by to see her today, and she looked so much better.


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  just checking in.  i haven't weighed in a few days but i feel like my clothes are fitting better lately.  probably because i've been working out more since my toe is VERY SLOWLY getting better.

i leave for NYC in 4 days!!!!!!!!  i'm NOT dieting there but i'm not worried about it - we will be walking a lot so that should make up for some of it.

hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all! 
I am way late with weigh in!!! Well I am the same this week. Not surprising I didn't make good food choices last week! Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dance2874

dwheatl said:


> Lots of family drama going on, including spending most of the last 3 days at the hospital with my mom, who has pneumonia.


 sorry I missed this the other day but I am glad she is home now though.



mousehouselover said:


> It's 1 am, we leave in 4 hours and I am having a hard time going to bed...... I'm too excited to sleep....... DH is going to kill me if he finds out how little sleep I'm getting.


Hope you are having a great trip!!



Wonders10 said:


> **peeking head inside**
> 
> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Remember me? !
> 
> What has been going on here?  Lots of new names I see...any exciting news?


Hey there!! Of course I remember you....welcome back. I seem to drop in and out too 




Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just checking in from the World!  We have an amazing view of the Boardwalk. We are almost right above Jellyrolls. I'll post pics once they're uploaded, but I haven't started doing that yet, so not sure when that will be. Anywho, miss my Peeps, but we are having a great time. I'm gonna start emptying my memory card now. We are off to Trail's End for dinner at 5:15 and then MK for the rest of the night. Talk to ya all later.


Count me in with the jealous peeps. Hope you are having a great time!!



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  just checking in.  i haven't weighed in a few days but i feel like my clothes are fitting better lately.  probably because i've been working out more since my toe is VERY SLOWLY getting better.
> 
> i leave for NYC in 4 days!!!!!!!!  i'm NOT dieting there but i'm not worried about it - we will be walking a lot so that should make up for some of it.
> 
> hope everyone here is doing well!


Glad the toe is getting better. I seriously think foot pain is the worst because there is nothing you can do where you dont feel it. I mean, we have to walk! Have a good time in NYC!


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  just checking in.  i haven't weighed in a few days but i feel like my clothes are fitting better lately.  probably because i've been working out more since my toe is VERY SLOWLY getting better.
> 
> i leave for NYC in 4 days!!!!!!!!  i'm NOT dieting there but i'm not worried about it - we will be walking a lot so that should make up for some of it.
> 
> hope everyone here is doing well!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you have an amazing trip. I love NYC..there is so much to do..and you are right..the walking is tremendous..good thing the toe is feeling better! take a ton of pics!!.like i need to ask you to right!? hahah


----------



## DisneyLaura

aries1980 said:


> Hi Peeps!



Hi there mama to be



dwheatl said:


> Thanks. I finally got her checked out of the hospital and back home last night. I went by to see her today, and she looked so much better.



I missed that your mom was in the hospital - glad she's doing better.



punkin413 said:


> i leave for NYC in 4 days!!!!



Make sure you have a pretzel for me, I love NYC pretzels.


----------



## mousehouselover

Another peep checking in from a lightly soggy OKW. Today was a bit sunnier but we still had storms. We decided to take a break from touring as I couldn't ask DH to slog about whist sopping wet for another day. 

DD's b-day cake was beautiful. I'll post some pix later. It was a 3 tiered mini wedding cake with Beauty and the Beast accents. It was yummy.

Given my last statement, it's probably a given that I'm not really following my plan to eat healthy. I need to do better. The kids have compalined they have too much food....... teenagers who have to much to eat......  I did have a salad and a single small piece of pizza for dinner. It's a start. 

We struck out house hunting on Monday but today was another story. I think we found our new home. It's about 30 mins away in St Cloud. We'll know more soon. I'm going to have a really busy summer!


----------



## aries1980

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday! So far so good over here.
I seem to be losing fat to make room for baby.. Who knew that being preggers
was a great diet.  Now to just keep it off and the baby gain off after Jan.


lots of love


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Man, it sure does seem like this thread is dying a very slow death, huh?  (Although, I haven't been around as much as I should either.)

Anyway, I decided to completly abandon jogging and weight training in favor of workout DVD's to see if that'll jumpstart my weight loss again.  And I'm happy to report that after a week of doing Jillian Michaels' 30-Day Shred (along with my usual 3-5 mile walks with the dog), I *lost 1.6 pounds*!  The real test will be next Friday, with Memorial Day weekend upon us.  But maybe this is just what I needed to turn things around.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I apologize for being absent for the past two weeks, but I just got back from CA and taking care of my dad's estate.  I did not weigh last week because I did not have a familiar (ie. reliable) scale to weigh in on as my mom likes to reset it according to what she's supposed to weigh.  

I am back home and am happy to report I am -4 from my last weigh in.  However, I don't think I made my goal for the Memorial Day challenge.  If we are weighing again on Memorial Day, maybe I will, as the fam and I are doing the Bolder Boulder 10K on Monday. 

What does everyone else have planned for the holiday?  Hope you all have a safe three day weekend!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I lurk and read, but don't post much.

Probably because I have totally NOT been peep-like.  Once the NHL playoffs are over and/or my team is out of the running, it will be easier to get and stay on track.

I have at least stayed with the exercise to some degree.

My holiday weekend is going to be spent either tailgating or recovering.   We are planning to hit the parking lot tomorrow at about 2:30 for a 7:30 game... tonight is going to be smoking some pork shoulders on the grill to make BBQ.


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

Much to my surprise this morning, I was down 0.5. I did pretty well with exercise this week, but the eating...not so much.  Too many desserts in my house!  The good (or bad!) news is that the hubs and I have eaten all the leftovers, so I won't be tempted any more.  So between dessert-fest '09 and AF being here, I was shocked at the scale  

I think I can lose the last pound from vacation this week (hopefully!) We're headed to a Memorial Day festival tomorrow and I'm going outlet shopping w/ my sis on Monday. Looking forward to a 3-day weekend!


----------



## dance2874

Just a fly by post peeps... I am -1.2 this week  

It is dance recital dress rehearsal weekend so I will be crazy busy all weekend. Hope everyone has a good 3 day holiday weekend!!


----------



## dance2874

aries1980 said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday! So far so good over here.
> I seem to be losing fat to make room for baby.. Who knew that being preggers
> was a great diet.  Now to just keep it off and the baby gain off after Jan.
> 
> 
> lots of love


I had the same issue when pregnant. Both times I lost weight at the beginning and didnt really gain much overall. I wasnt complaining as long as baby was healthy but it was still weird!



LittleBoPeep said:


> I apologize for being absent for the past two weeks, but I just got back from CA and taking care of my dad's estate.  I did not weigh last week because I did not have a familiar (ie. reliable) scale to weigh in on as my mom likes to reset it according to what she's supposed to weigh.
> 
> I am back home and am happy to report I am -4 from my last weigh in.  However, I don't think I made my goal for the Memorial Day challenge.  If we are weighing again on Memorial Day, maybe I will, as the fam and I are doing the Bolder Boulder 10K on Monday.
> 
> What does everyone else have planned for the holiday?  Hope you all have a safe three day weekend!!!


I love that about the scale! That is hilarious!!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hi there everyone
First of all, congrats on weigh-in day to everyone!
What a week!
First off, my wonderful boyfriend, Edward celebrated my birthday this week as I celebrated his last week (our actual birthdays are a day apart - May 31st and June 1st - but neither of us are free that weekend). This of course meant lots and lots of chocolate and very little time for working out. 

Then Edward got into a great acting studio this summer called William Espers, so of course, congratulatory dinner haha

And then Edward and I had to dog-sit for this little creature.





Her name is Delilah. Why did we have to sit for her, you ask?

*drum roll please*
This week we welcomed a new member of our family to the world!!!!
Please say hello to my nephew Elliott Jude!!






He was born May 21st at 11:22 am. 6lb 7oz and 18 1/2 inches. He was a little small but was born by C-section after 3 very difficult hours of labor.
I am total love with this darling boy. 

Here's *EJ* with the proud daddy, my brother!





And the proud mommy!





Anyway - all of this celebrating has made for a lot of eating at hospitals and lots of junk food so I'm going to hold off on weighing in until Sunday when I've had some time to rest and recouperate. Not that the celebrating stops since my parents get back from their 2 week 25th anniversary cruise tomorrow - meaning I have to give her the Hershey's tower I got her for Mother's Day and watch the Grey's Anatomy Season Finale since she missed it. AHhh It never ends.

If anything, this week has taught me that life never stops to allow you to work out. It's made me realize that I always have to make time to be healthy because there is rarely time to let myself catch up. 

Hope everyone else's week was wonderful and a lot less eventful!!


----------



## dwheatl

Up .2Not too awful, except I was also up last week.



willonlyflytodisney said:


> This week we welcomed a new member of our family to the world!!!!
> Please say hello to my nephew Elliott Jude!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born May 21st at 11:22 am. 6lb 7oz and 18 1/2 inches. He was a little small but was born by C-section after 3 very difficult hours of labor.
> I am total love with this darling boy.
> 
> Here's *EJ* with the proud daddy, my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the proud mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If anything, this week has taught me that life never stops to allow you to work out. It's made me realize that I always have to make time to be healthy because there is rarely time to let myself catch up. *
> 
> Hope everyone else's week was wonderful and a lot less eventful!!



congrats! Love the baby pictures. What a sweet little family.

You are so right about the exercise. Last weekend my mom was in the hospital. I thought I could make up the exercise this weekend. Today my sister called me at work to tell me my brother is in the ICU. Although I am worn out from the work week and was planning to go to the gym after a good night's sleep, I got on the exercise bike tonight, just in case. I just don't know what this weekend will bring. 

To all, please send prayers and pixie dust for my brother.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

We are back from 13 days of vacation! We spent 8 nights at WDW and also did a 4 night cruise on the Disney wonder! We had an amazing time except for the last 4 days where it just rained the entire time. We made the best of it but towards the end i couldnt take the rain anymore. I actually worked out on the cruise everyday we went on the cruise first, we stayed at Beach club's concierge level so I had sugar cookies multiple times during the day and I didnt care they were just that good.

I have to catch on the the thread and see what I missed! which does not look like that much very quiet around here how come?!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

willonlyflytodisney - Beautiful baby! Congratulations on your new Nephew! 

Danielle - Hugs and good thoughts sent for your brother 

Lauren - Welcome back 

Im -0.5lbs this week, forgot to report in on Friday!


----------



## MA pigletfan

BABY CONGRATS on the beautiful nephew...super super cute! 
Hi Lauren..welcome back!!!!! Sorry it rained so much on your last days! blarf! but hey, a rainy day in WDW is better than a sunny day at home sometimes 

I am down .8 this week...not much but i know i didn't work out as hard as i could have, so this week i am putting the pedal to the metal..if i can get at least a lb down a week from now till the wedding i will be phenomonally happy! but i do know that the inches are coming off..and all in all, they aren't going to be weighing me on wedding day..but they certainly will SEE me 
Hope everyone has a great memorial day weekend..and i hope our thread gets a little more "action" soon..i miss our missing peeps!


----------



## dance2874

dwheatl said:


> You are so right about the exercise. Last weekend my mom was in the hospital. I thought I could make up the exercise this weekend. Today my sister called me at work to tell me my brother is in the ICU. Although I am worn out from the work week and was planning to go to the gym after a good night's sleep, I got on the exercise bike tonight, just in case. I just don't know what this weekend will bring.
> 
> To all, please send prayers and pixie dust for my brother.


Prayers and headed your way. I hope everything is OK!!



LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> We are back from 13 days of vacation! We spent 8 nights at WDW and also did a 4 night cruise on the Disney wonder! We had an amazing time except for the last 4 days where it just rained the entire time. We made the best of it but towards the end i couldnt take the rain anymore. I actually worked out on the cruise everyday we went on the cruise first, we stayed at Beach club's concierge level so I had sugar cookies multiple times during the day and I didnt care they were just that good.
> 
> I have to catch on the the thread and see what I missed! which does not look like that much very quiet around here how come?!


That stinks about the rain. Welcome back though!
I was wondering about the thread too- it was been so slow here!!!



MA pigletfan said:


> I am down .8 this week...not much but i know i didn't work out as hard as i could have, so this week i am putting the pedal to the metal..if i can get at least a lb down a week from now till the wedding i will be phenomonally happy! but i do know that the inches are coming off..and all in all, they aren't going to be weighing me on wedding day..but they certainly will SEE me
> Hope everyone has a great memorial day weekend..and i hope our thread gets a little more "action" soon..i miss our missing peeps!


I was looking at your ticker a few days ago thinking how soon your wedding was now! It seems like just yesterday you were telling us all about getting engaged.

And yes, nobody will weigh you on your wedding day but it makes a difference to you and how YOU feel. And no matter what I am sure you will be beautiful!

Yesterday was dress rehearsal day for my dance kids and I am exhausted today and sore. I was on the go from 6am-9pm. The upside is my Body Bugg says I burned almost 3700 calories yesterday!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## DisneyLaura

LittleBoPeep said:


> What does everyone else have planned for the holiday?  Hope you all have a safe three day weekend!!!



We go to my aunt's house for a picnic - not any kind of peep like food at all but first we go their town's parade.  



willonlyflytodisney said:


> This week we welcomed a new member of our family to the world!!!!
> Please say hello to my nephew Elliott Jude!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born May 21st at 11:22 am. 6lb 7oz and 18 1/2 inches. He was a little small but was born by C-section after 3 very difficult hours of labor.
> I am total love with this darling boy.
> 
> Here's *EJ* with the proud daddy, my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the proud mommy!



He is so cute!  Congrats to your brother and SIL and of course you as well.  That's so funny that they are calling him EJ.  My cousin's son is EJ too but he's an Edward Joseph



LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> We are back from 13 days of vacation! We spent 8 nights at WDW and also did a 4 night cruise on the Disney wonder! We had an amazing time except for the last 4 days where it just rained the entire time. We made the best of it but towards the end i couldnt take the rain anymore. I actually worked out on the cruise everyday we went on the cruise first, we stayed at Beach club's concierge level so I had sugar cookies multiple times during the day and I didnt care they were just that good.
> 
> I have to catch on the the thread and see what I missed! which does not look like that much very quiet around here how come?!



So sorry about the rain but good job on the exercising on the cruise.  Hope you will share pictures with us.



I'm here peeps.  I weighed myself Friday morning and I was up 3 lb, weighed myself Saturday morning and I lost that 3 lb so I guess I'm a samer


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hello everyone.
I'm so sorry I haven't been on in about a month! I've been wrapping things up this school year and really trying to work on the exercising and food choice. I've worked out everyday since school has been out, and I'm taking a break for a day since I've just about worn myself out. My muscles have been sore all week, and my food choice has been going quite well. I'm really trying to get into shape before the next school year. I haven't weighed myself since a few weeks ago so I'll try and start again this coming Friday. Yesterday we had chinese, and I didn't go up for seconds like usual and today we went to see Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian (So good!) and I only had 2 cups of popcorn and I brought some nuts with me to keep myself from getting more as well as some green tea. I also bought Jillian Michael's 30 day shred today and she kicked my rear end! I had to stop several times (Even though she said not to) because I didn't think I could finish it, even on level 1! I proceeded and made myself finish even though I was shaking and now I feel great. I hope everyone has been doing well.


----------



## UtahMama

MIA big time. I wont even apologize because I cant promise I'll be very regular...UGH, sorry!

With weight...I'm halfway into the next lower set of numbers on the scale. WOOT. 

My divorce is pending...school is GREAT (start again tomorrow with 2 new MED classes), new wonderful boyfriend, kids are really doing well(ish), still love to weight train and "eat clean". 

Happy Memorial Day Peeps!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

UtahMama said:


> *My divorce is pending...school is GREAT *(start again tomorrow with 2 new MED classes), *new wonderful boyfriend, kids are really doing well(ish), *still love to weight train and "eat clean".



FANTASTIC news UM - all of it. Glad to hear everyone is doing well, and that you are taking care of YOU.  Remind me again what it is you are doing at school - I want to say nursing?

Great to see you around here again!


----------



## abish19

Hello everyone...

I haven't posted in ages - well, never on this newest Peeps thread!  

Can I come back???

My eating and exercise habits haven't been terribly fabulous, but...for various and sundry reasons I realize that doing the same thing I've always done has resulted in the same, less-than-healthy body I've always had.

So, to start off, I must say that I weigh 178 pounds.  I have a goal in mind for July 4 - 168 pounds.  I think a loss of 10 pounds is pretty reasonable.  

I also have to admit that on Saturday I did Jillian Michaels' "30 Day Shred" workout, and am now unable to walk normally, much less go up and down stairs.  It's comical, but painful.

It's been great to go back and catch up with all of you - except Wendy, I am so sorry for the utter he.. you've been through!  Remember that "that which does not kill us only makes us stronger," and we're here to help if we can.  It sounds like you're doing well now, moving forward and creating a really wonderful new life.  Best wishes, sister.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

abish19 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I haven't posted in ages - well, never on this newest Peeps thread!
> 
> Can I come back???
> 
> My eating and exercise habits haven't been terribly fabulous, but...for various and sundry reasons I realize that doing the same thing I've always done has resulted in the same, less-than-healthy body I've always had.
> 
> So, to start off, I must say that I weigh 178 pounds.  I have a goal in mind for July 4 - 168 pounds.  I think a loss of 10 pounds is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I also have to admit that on Saturday I did Jillian Michaels' "30 Day Shred" workout, and am now unable to walk normally, much less go up and down stairs.  It's comical, but painful.
> 
> It's been great to go back and catch up with all of you - except Wendy, I am so sorry for the utter he.. you've been through!  Remember that "that which does not kill us only makes us stronger," and we're here to help if we can.  It sounds like you're doing well now, moving forward and creating a really wonderful new life.  Best wishes, sister.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Good to see you back. Ten pounds sounds doable.


----------



## MA pigletfan

dance2874 said:


> I was looking at your ticker a few days ago thinking how soon your wedding was now! It seems like just yesterday you were telling us all about getting engaged.
> 
> And yes, nobody will weigh you on your wedding day but it makes a difference to you and how YOU feel. And no matter what I am sure you will be beautiful!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend


I know..my ticker scares me!! hahaahh..thanks though, i am sure regardless of what that scale says on the day, i will feel happy and pretty  hahahh BUT i am still going to push myself until then!



UtahMama said:


> MIA big time. I wont even apologize because I cant promise I'll be very regular...UGH, sorry!
> 
> With weight...I'm halfway into the next lower set of numbers on the scale. WOOT.
> 
> My divorce is pending...school is GREAT (start again tomorrow with 2 new MED classes), new wonderful boyfriend, kids are really doing well(ish), still love to weight train and "eat clean".
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Peeps!!!!!!


GIRRRLLLL..so glad things are great  we miss you ..but understand!



abish19 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


 Hi again!


So i was SOOO unpeeperific this weekend..so i have till now till friday morning to detox ! ahahahah...2 cookouts, a fancy birthday dinner and little exercise will make one feel like a blob!


----------



## aries1980

Hello everyone! Hope everyone had a great Memorial DAy!


----------



## abish19

So...

I hate to brag, but I make wicked good chocolate chip cookies.  Really, really tasty.  Anyway, I made some a couple of days ago, and finished a couple off tonight.  Oops!

I'm now resolved not to make any more cookies for the foreseeable future.  Hey, if I just can't help myself, they can't be in the house.

Now I'm out the door to go on a (late) walk.  Back on the wagon!


----------



## MA pigletfan

wake up thready thready..wake up!!!!


----------



## abish19

It's Friday, right?

I'll post my weight - I'm down 1 pound, from 178 to 177.  It doesn't feel like much, but it's the right direction.  

Hope everyone has a BEAUTIFUL weekend!


----------



## dance2874

Slow day?!

I am -.8 this week. I'll take it...I have been less active than usual the past week so anything lost is great to me!

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

This week was not good for me...Stressful work week + company coming this weekend = no time to work out and +0.8. Boo  I'm still within the normal 5 lb range I fluctuate between, but before vacation I was closer to the low end and now I'm near the high end...sigh.

Just gotta keep working at it 

Happy weekend!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Howdy Peeps! I'm back!!!! We actually got back on Sunday, but I've been busy with laundry and loading pics onto the computer and facebook. So if you're on facebook, you can check out the highlights. I'll start uploading them to my website tomorrow. We had a great time, but we had a LOT of rain! I have never seen that much rain down there before. It got a bit old, but we made the most of it, and had a lot of fun. 

Well, now for weigh in ...I HAD gained 11.4 lbs as of Tuesday, but I guess a LOT of that was water because as of this morning I am down to a *gain of 4.8 lbs *since before the trip. I can SO deal with that!!! Not a bad price to pay for a week at Disney!  So I'm at 194.2. I should change my ribbon, but I'm not going to yet because I am looking at this as a very temporary situation at this point. 

I hope everyone has been doing well while I was gone. I'll try to catch up a bit tomorrow, but I'm not counting on that happening. I still have a lot of post-trip work to do around the house, and I have my first wedding of the year coming up in two weeks, so I need to get things under control! So if anyone wants to give me a rundown of anything important I missed, I'd be totally OK with that.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up 1.2 lbs. DH and I were talking today. It's almost like I'm *trying *to gain weight. Work is VERY stressful right now, a ton of bureaucratic bs to deal with, and personality clashes as well. I don't know how to deal with that and family crises without turning to food. DH is gaining weight right now, too. Maybe tomorrow he and I can talk about how to get back on track.
The hard part is we can't go for a walk to blow off steam, because his hip and back are causing so much pain. Then I project that this will ruin our trip, and I eat in response to that as well. 
OK, that's enough whiney-therapy for me. Congrats to the losers this week!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~

We made it back from a soggy week at WDW. It was mostly dry on DD's b-day so we had a pretty good day. The wet and house hunting stress took a pretty big toll on DH so he was tired and achy a lot. We were very happy we had a jacuzzi tub in our room. We were able to borrow a few movies and a game from the community hall and the kids got to go play video games and hang with other kids on the day we decided not to do the parks in the rain. (We really liked DVC before, now we're totally in love with it!!! We didn't have the best vacation but the perks and features saved us from staring at teh walls all day long.)

House hunting is going painfully slow. We have found a few places that seem promising but there's always something that doesn't quite fit us. I'm trying to keep my spirits up though. Our agent is a gem; she goes to teh homes and takes pictures to suppliment what's in the listing. She specializes in long distance moves and as a plus, understands DH's humor and an animal lover. 

I am very happy to report that I am +1 lb from my trip. I weiged on Mon and was up 4.8 but lost most of it so I am quite pleased with myself. I know most of it was water weight but I have once again gone on vacation, had a great (or mostly great) time and come home able to get back into my healthy routines. That is huge progress for me. I'm doing it even though I'm stressed out too!


----------



## HockeyKat

Glad you had a good week at WDW!   I love DVC too.  Definitely makes the whole experience more relaxing.   I forget, where are you moving to again?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all~
> 
> We made it back from a soggy week at WDW. It was mostly dry on DD's b-day so we had a pretty good day. The wet and house hunting stress took a pretty big toll on DH so he was tired and achy a lot. We were very happy we had a jacuzzi tub in our room. We were able to borrow a few movies and a game from the community hall and the kids got to go play video games and hang with other kids on the day we decided not to do the parks in the rain. (We really liked DVC before, now we're totally in love with it!!! We didn't have the best vacation but the perks and features saved us from staring at teh walls all day long.)
> 
> House hunting is going painfully slow. We have found a few places that seem promising but there's always something that doesn't quite fit us. I'm trying to keep my spirits up though. Our agent is a gem; she goes to teh homes and takes pictures to suppliment what's in the listing. She specializes in long distance moves and as a plus, understands DH's humor and an animal lover.
> 
> I am very happy to report that I am +1 lb from my trip. I weiged on Mon and was up 4.8 but lost most of it so I am quite pleased with myself. I know most of it was water weight but I have once again gone on vacation, had a great (or mostly great) time and come home able to get back into my healthy routines. That is huge progress for me. I'm doing it even though I'm stressed out too!



It was QUITE a soggy week, wasn't it? DVC does make it all a little better though, I agree. We had a GREAT view, so at least we could enjoy that when we chose to stay in the room. 

Your realtor sounds great! We are looking at moving down next year possibly. Would you mind sharing your realtor's info with us? Good luck on the house hunt. I hope you find something perfect.


----------



## mousehouselover

Kat~ We're moving to central FL, looking really hard in the St. Cloud area. A lot of it is zoned for horses or light agriculture so it'll be perfect for the critters. It's also about 30 mins to the main gate.  So I can be in my happy place any time I want! It's really nice that we can day trip it and save our DVC for Hilton Head, California or my personal fave; Ko'Olina. 

Lynda~ PM sent with the info. If you need it again in the future, just ask.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> MIA big time. I wont even apologize because I cant promise I'll be very regular...UGH, sorry!
> 
> With weight...I'm halfway into the next lower set of numbers on the scale. WOOT.
> 
> My divorce is pending...school is GREAT (start again tomorrow with 2 new MED classes), new wonderful boyfriend, kids are really doing well(ish), still love to weight train and "eat clean".
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Peeps!!!!!!



Hi girl, miss you too but totally understand.  Great news though 



abish19 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I haven't posted in ages - well, never on this newest Peeps thread!
> 
> Can I come back???



Of course you can

Lynda - Welcome back, saw some pictures on FB.  Will have to go back and look for new ones.



dwheatl said:


> I'm up 1.2 lbs. DH and I were talking today. It's almost like I'm *trying *to gain weight. Work is VERY stressful right now, a ton of bureaucratic bs to deal with, and personality clashes as well. I don't know how to deal with that and family crises without turning to food. DH is gaining weight right now, too. Maybe tomorrow he and I can talk about how to get back on track.
> The hard part is we can't go for a walk to blow off steam, because his hip and back are causing so much pain. Then I project that this will ruin our trip, and I eat in response to that as well.
> OK, that's enough whiney-therapy for me. Congrats to the losers this week!



So sorry you are having a tough time, just know we are here for you 



mousehouselover said:


> Hi all~
> 
> We made it back from a soggy week at WDW. It was mostly dry on DD's b-day so we had a pretty good day. The wet and house hunting stress took a pretty big toll on DH so he was tired and achy a lot. We were very happy we had a jacuzzi tub in our room. We were able to borrow a few movies and a game from the community hall and the kids got to go play video games and hang with other kids on the day we decided not to do the parks in the rain. (We really liked DVC before, now we're totally in love with it!!! We didn't have the best vacation but the perks and features saved us from staring at teh walls all day long.)
> 
> House hunting is going painfully slow. We have found a few places that seem promising but there's always something that doesn't quite fit us. I'm trying to keep my spirits up though. Our agent is a gem; she goes to teh homes and takes pictures to suppliment what's in the listing. She specializes in long distance moves and as a plus, understands DH's humor and an animal lover.
> 
> I am very happy to report that I am +1 lb from my trip. I weiged on Mon and was up 4.8 but lost most of it so I am quite pleased with myself. I know most of it was water weight but I have once again gone on vacation, had a great (or mostly great) time and come home able to get back into my healthy routines. That is huge progress for me. I'm doing it even though I'm stressed out too!



Welcome back!

Well my peeps I forgot to weigh in but I know I'm up because AF is here, yuck.  But good news is I started my workout program.  I'm doing C25K and I just finished my first week.  I'm proud of myself it's the most walking/exercise I have done in months.  My goal is to run a 5K around town by October and then one next year as well.  I'm getting healthy and that's the best part.

For those who know my mom's doing good.  Still more chemo, tumor hasn't shrank anymore but it's not spreading either.  She went back to work a couple of weeks ago takes off for her chemo and when she's not feeling good.  

I have a question for you guys.  After a few minutes of walking my ankles hurt, is that my sneakers (I have New Balance walking ones) or is it just my body getting used to my exercising?  Thanks for your help.

Laura


----------



## abish19

Hi DisneyLaura!

If you have New Balance sneakers, particularly with a "model number" of about 400, they should be excellent shoes.  Your feet, ankles, and calves will get stronger the more you walk.  But if your ankles continue to hurt after a week or so, it might be worth looking into some custom orthotics.  I have problems with my feet that make them a necessity for me, but when they work well it's an unbelievable difference!  Good luck, and congrats on your exercise!

Beth


----------



## DisneyLaura

Beth 

I have New Balance 843, I tried to post a picture of them but here is the description of them


Womens New Balance 843 
Walking Shoes
WW843WB  


New Balance 843 is a high end performance walking shoe featuring Abzorb® for superior cushioning and Rollbar® for stability and motion control.

So I guess it's my body getting used to the walking.  We shall see.  They are a couple of years old so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## dwheatl

Laura, check the heels of your shoes. I tend to roll out when I walk, so my heels wear out unevenly, and then it makes the problem even worse. If your shoes are worn down on one side, you need to replace them.
Good luck.


----------



## abish19

Laura - If your shoes are well-worn it might be worth replacing them.  I usually use a site like shoebuy.com, as there are usually discounts and it includes free shipping and returns.  It's cheaper than doctor visits or orthotics, that's for sure!    Have to agree with Danielle on that one!

Hoping to do a nice, long walk tonight!


----------



## BriarRosie

Geez, I knew Lynda just got back from vacation, but I hadn't seen posts by her in ages (where I tend to browse, at any rate!)

I figured I'd chime in because I've been doing Weight Watchers since just before Thanksgiving and made it past my 40 lbs milestone at my weigh in today! (Lost 2.2 this week, after a couple of slooow weeks!)

So Lynda, the next time we see each other, I bet we'll both be looking fabulous, no?


----------



## HockeyKat

Laura, I found some here for $70, but only certain sizes: http://www.shop.com/New_Balance_843..._Shoe-11373615-17330066-p+.xhtml?sourceid=298

I just bought asics gel 1130 for running shoes, I really like them.


----------



## dwheatl

BriarRosie said:


> Geez, I knew Lynda just got back from vacation, but I hadn't seen posts by her in ages (where I tend to browse, at any rate!)
> 
> I figured I'd chime in because I've been doing Weight Watchers since just before Thanksgiving and made it past my 40 lbs milestone at my weigh in today! (Lost 2.2 this week, after a couple of slooow weeks!)
> 
> So Lynda, the next time we see each other, I bet we'll both be looking fabulous, no?


Congrats on your weight loss success!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> Kat~ We're moving to central FL, looking really hard in the St. Cloud area. A lot of it is zoned for horses or light agriculture so it'll be perfect for the critters. It's also about 30 mins to the main gate.  So I can be in my happy place any time I want! It's really nice that we can day trip it and save our DVC for Hilton Head, California or my personal fave; Ko'Olina.
> 
> Lynda~ PM sent with the info. If you need it again in the future, just ask.



Thanks for the info! Can't wait to hear what you find.



BriarRosie said:


> Geez, I knew Lynda just got back from vacation, but I hadn't seen posts by her in ages (where I tend to browse, at any rate!)
> 
> I figured I'd chime in because I've been doing Weight Watchers since just before Thanksgiving and made it past my 40 lbs milestone at my weigh in today! (Lost 2.2 this week, after a couple of slooow weeks!)
> 
> So Lynda, the next time we see each other, I bet we'll both be looking fabulous, no?



Congrats on the loss Briar!! Yeah, I post here pretty regularly and pretty much no place else. Occasionally the photography boards, rarely on a trip report even though I SHOULD be posting on my own! Just been busy, but I do make time for my Peeps.  I love the support here. I'm sure we both will be looking fab!


----------



## punkin413

hey, everyone!  just stopping by to say hello.  i'm finally getting caught up on life and all my TR subscriptions and other threads since getting back from NYC.  by the way, i'm doing a non-disney TR for that trip if you want to check it out - link is in my signature.  hope everyone here is doing well and eating right and getting enough exercise and water.  we had beautiful weather here today and we went kayaking for anna's (my best friend) birthday.  ray and i tipped over and the water was 48 degrees......SO FLIPPIN COLD!!!!!!!  it was NOT a fun experience!  i can see now how people drown in 3 feet of water that cold - your body won't do what your mind is telling it!  kinda scary but i'm okay.  anyway, hope you're all doing well.  just wanted to say hi.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just a quick note to say I'm +3!  Not happy about that... I thought I'd be a little down after the 10K on Monday, but it went up instead.    Tried to drink enough water during and after, but I feel soooo thirsty all the time now.

Sorry, but I haven't had much of a chance to catch up on the thread... busy working rugby... just had a few secs to hop on and check in tonight before I go to bed... I have to be back bright and early tomorrow morning!  Hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## dance2874

BriarRosie said:


> made it past my 40 lbs milestone at my weigh in today! (Lost 2.2 this week, after a couple of slooow weeks!)


WOOHOO! That is great! Congrats!



punkin413 said:


> hey, everyone!  just stopping by to say hello.  i'm finally getting caught up on life and all my TR subscriptions and other threads since getting back from NYC.  by the way, i'm doing a non-disney TR for that trip if you want to check it out - link is in my signature.  hope everyone here is doing well and eating right and getting enough exercise and water.  we had beautiful weather here today and we went kayaking for anna's (my best friend) birthday.  ray and i tipped over and the water was 48 degrees......SO FLIPPIN COLD!!!!!!!  it was NOT a fun experience!  i can see now how people drown in 3 feet of water that cold - your body won't do what your mind is telling it!  kinda scary but i'm okay.  anyway, hope you're all doing well.  just wanted to say hi.


That sounds scary! Glad you are ok and the trip was good.


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm afraid the peep thread is dying a slow and drawn out death.

Really, it's good (for the most part) that we're all out living our lives and so many of us are healthier from our shared experience but it's still painful to see something that's been part of my life for 3 yrs wither up and fade away. I think we've forgotten that this isn't about the good days or facing the shame on Fridays. It's about all our days, good and bad, finding ways to have more good days and lifting each other up when we've had a bad one. I'd tell everyone to do some crunches or something to get us back in the peep mindset but after working all day and playing both mom and dad to 3 teenagers, I'm just too pooped to do it right now. Maybe in the morning.......... 

Househunting has taken a decided turn for the better. Our agent had a hard time getting a showing of one of the homes we were interested in but it was well worth the wait. We got the pictures yesterday and we liked what we saw. It's a large well maintained home with enough space for all of us on a lot that runs from one street to the next. DH is on his way back to FL right now to see the house in person. We submitted a conditional offer; if he likes it, the offer becomes valid and we go into negotiations. Unfortunately this house is available because the owner's DH died of cancer a few months ago and they have had a lot of financial problems probably because of his medical issues. The home is slated for auction in two weeks so we'll have to deal with the case manager at the bank to get the offer approved. As much as I want this house, I really feel sorry for this family. There is a son and a young daughter who has pictures of Disney princesses on her bedroom walls. First they lost their dad/husband and now they are losing their home. It's obvious they really love the house and put work into making it a wonderful place to live. I'll keep updating our progress but I'd like to ask everyone to pray or send positive thoughts for this family as they deal with the aftermath of these losses.


----------



## dwheatl

MHL - Sad for that family. I will include them in my prayers.

You're right about the thread, MHL. I commit to come on here whether I lose or gain.  There must be some lurkers here. Come on out! We don't judge; we love.


----------



## mousehouselover

Good morning all! I had a short night but a mug of coffee is making it all better. I'm having a bowl of fiber one twigs and some fruit to round out my breakfast. 

I've really missed Lexie and Sandy's challenges so I'll issue one. I got this idea from from Self magazine and combined it with a move from my trianer. Get a pair of hand weights, hold your arms in front of you at shoulder height, crossing them between the wrists and mid-forearm. Place your feet just slightly less than shoulder width apart. Now squat and bring your arms out to the sides. Return to starting position. Do two sets of ten. If you have one of the flat bottomed balance balls, stand on it for at least one set to improve your balance and core work. I call thes squats plus, since they work your legs, rear, arms, shoulders and a bit of the back. 

Don't forget to drink your water and do something nice for yourself that doesn't involve food today!


----------



## dance2874

mousehouselover said:


> I'm afraid the peep thread is dying a slow and drawn out death.
> 
> Really, it's good (for the most part) that we're all out living our lives and so many of us are healthier from our shared experience but it's still painful to see something that's been part of my life for 3 yrs wither up and fade away. I think we've forgotten that this isn't about the good days or facing the shame on Fridays. It's about all our days, good and bad, finding ways to have more good days and lifting each other up when we've had a bad one. I'd tell everyone to do some crunches or something to get us back in the peep mindset but after working all day and playing both mom and dad to 3 teenagers, I'm just too pooped to do it right now. Maybe in the morning..........
> 
> Househunting has taken a decided turn for the better. Our agent had a hard time getting a showing of one of the homes we were interested in but it was well worth the wait. We got the pictures yesterday and we liked what we saw. It's a large well maintained home with enough space for all of us on a lot that runs from one street to the next. DH is on his way back to FL right now to see the house in person. We submitted a conditional offer; if he likes it, the offer becomes valid and we go into negotiations. Unfortunately this house is available because the owner's DH died of cancer a few months ago and they have had a lot of financial problems probably because of his medical issues. The home is slated for auction in two weeks so we'll have to deal with the case manager at the bank to get the offer approved. As much as I want this house, I really feel sorry for this family. There is a son and a young daughter who has pictures of Disney princesses on her bedroom walls. First they lost their dad/husband and now they are losing their home. It's obvious they really love the house and put work into making it a wonderful place to live. I'll keep updating our progress but I'd like to ask everyone to pray or send positive thoughts for this family as they deal with the aftermath of these losses.



I agree. I would love to see this thread pick up again. I loved to check in daily to keep myself in line but now I feel like I am talking to myself if I do that 

I will keep that family in my prayers. I cant imagine how hard that must be for all of them.

And try to look at it this way- if you guys do buy it and keep it from auction they may be able to walk away with a clean slate. Sometimes they dont sell for what the homeowner owes and they still owe money in the end. That would probably be devastating for them for many more years to come. And, they would probably feel good knowing it would purchased by a family who would love and appreciate it as much as they did.


----------



## MA pigletfan

I am in on keeping the thread alive and kicking!  IT does get tough with so many busy schedules, but I also love checking in and seeing how everyone is doing ...I will be here!
So i got some nice comments this weekend..which made me feel good. I was at a grad party and someone I had not seen in probably about 4 months or so said to me " have you been working out? You look good!"...which was so wonderful to hear..the scale moves so slow for me, if at all, week by week that i get so sad..BUT i have been working my tail off at the gym lately and have been feeling like I have been changing my body, so it was nice that someone noticed..it gives me motivation to really kick it in higher gear..now if i can be better about the food ...
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here!  

I lurk and read but honestly, since about early April, I have been so utterly un-peep-like that I haven't had much of value to add, here or in any of the threads with which I am involved, or really in my offline life either.    The NHL playoffs threw me off my whole life, not just my internet life.  

Now that my team is out (I get much $$ back from unused tickets!), I am gradually getting my life back on track.

Today is the true recommitment day.   All bad food is out of the house, and good food has replaced it.  My playing hockey season has resumed (they were resurfacing the ice) and we played last night.   Today is kickboxing, and tomorrow is likely either lawn mowing or week 3, day 3, of C25K.

I have signed up for another Komen 5K, which is a week from Saturday, and then a 5K in late August.   I am hoping to really get back to a healthy lifestyle this summer and hopefully lose some weight to go with it.


The house sounds wonderful!  Too bad for its previous owners, though...


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Last weekend my mom was in the hospital. I thought I could make up the exercise this weekend. Today my sister called me at work to tell me my brother is in the ICU. To all, please send prayers and pixie dust for my brother.



So sorry to hear about your mom and brother. Sending lots of pixie dust your way!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm here, as well. Was lurking for awhile b/c I was being very unpeeplike also. End of school year, all the goodies, no time to work out. I got tired of weighing in b/c I was always gaining. I started dating my boyfriend the end of Jan and since then, I have gained 10 lbs and he has lost 10! Go figure. He says it is because he eats much healthier with me cooking his dinners, yet, I actually am eating more unhealthy! Anyway, I have recommitted myself now that summer break is here. My plan is to work out 5 days a week (this way, I'll probably get in 3 or 4 days worth). I do a 30 minute Leslie Sansone walking video - which is really much more than walking! - and then 30 minutes of what I call 'strength training'. That includes working out my arms with 5 lbs weights, sit ups, push ups, leg lifts, butt lifts, etc. I was able to work out last Monday, Thursday, and Saturday but not since then. My boyfriend is off Tuesdays and Wednesdays usually so I don't get much working out done on those days. I havent gotten my eating back in gear yet, but I am trying. I have been so busy running around that I just grab stuff here and there. I'll get into a summer break routine soon and should be able to control what I eat. However, tonight is a Braves game and tomorrow is dinner out with Chad's mom! It is always something, huh?

Before gaining the 10 lbs, I was trying to lose 5 - 10, so now it is 15 - 20. I would really like to lose the 10 before I go back to work b/c the beginning of school is another crazy time and it is so hard to work out. I have about 8.5 weeks, so wish me luck. If not for my health, then so I don't have to go buy a new wardrobe a size larger! (I can't afford that anyway!). Thanks for reading!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am here! I have been lurking we were in WDW for  2.5 weeks and we are in the process of moving so I have been busy with that.  I am keeping up with my work outs and looking forward to buying the new insanity workouts from beachbody they look intense.


----------



## aries1980

Hello Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well I got the semi-official due date of Jan. 7 2010! Lots of love and pixie dust to all!


----------



## abish19

Hi everyone!

I've been doing fairly well with exercise, but NOT with eating.  My goal, small as it is, is to drink more water.  I'm also going to try "scheduling" in snacks, instead of just grazing constantly.  Although I get tired of doing it, calorie counting DOES work like a charm.

It's wonderful to be able to come here and feel like we have a group of friends, all pulling for one another to succeed.  Thanks for being a strong force in my (now past!) successes with losing weight - and thanks in advance for the motivation and strength to keep going in the right direction.  

And although we're busy, even a short post makes a big difference!  I'll try to do better...


----------



## mousehouselover

I was so wrapped up in house stuff last night that I didn't get a chance to post. Things are moving along; DH likes the house and submitted a formal offer. He got to meet the owner and said she's very nice. I know it will be a relier to her to have the property off her hands and owned by a family who will take care of it. 

I haven't been on the scale in a few days so I'm a bit concerned about weigh in on Fri. I've been eating pretty healthy and very little snacking. I did have a realy bad dinner last night but counted the points and adjusted accordingly. (Kids made hamburger helper and saved me a portion...... 360 cals and 13g of fat.....  )

DH is due back tonight. He's going to be exhausted, painful and worn out. He's anticipating a bath and bed when he gets home but he'll be here so I can sleep soundly again. 

Have a great hump day (he he he, that's for all you young at heart and perverted minds that read our thread.....  ) It's two day till weigh in; make them the best that you can!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

BriarRosie said:


> I figured I'd chime in because I've been doing Weight Watchers since just before Thanksgiving and made it past my 40 lbs milestone at my weigh in today! (Lost 2.2 this week, after a couple of slooow weeks!)



Great job!



mousehouselover said:


> I'm afraid the peep thread is dying a slow and drawn out death.
> 
> Really, it's good (for the most part) that we're all out living our lives and so many of us are healthier from our shared experience but it's still painful to see something that's been part of my life for 3 yrs wither up and fade away. I think we've forgotten that this isn't about the good days or facing the shame on Fridays. It's about all our days, good and bad, finding ways to have more good days and lifting each other up when we've had a bad one. I'd tell everyone to do some crunches or something to get us back in the peep mindset but after working all day and playing both mom and dad to 3 teenagers, I'm just too pooped to do it right now. Maybe in the morning..........
> 
> Househunting has taken a decided turn for the better. Our agent had a hard time getting a showing of one of the homes we were interested in but it was well worth the wait. We got the pictures yesterday and we liked what we saw. It's a large well maintained home with enough space for all of us on a lot that runs from one street to the next. DH is on his way back to FL right now to see the house in person. We submitted a conditional offer; if he likes it, the offer becomes valid and we go into negotiations. Unfortunately this house is available because the owner's DH died of cancer a few months ago and they have had a lot of financial problems probably because of his medical issues. The home is slated for auction in two weeks so we'll have to deal with the case manager at the bank to get the offer approved. As much as I want this house, I really feel sorry for this family. There is a son and a young daughter who has pictures of Disney princesses on her bedroom walls. First they lost their dad/husband and now they are losing their home. It's obvious they really love the house and put work into making it a wonderful place to live. I'll keep updating our progress but I'd like to ask everyone to pray or send positive thoughts for this family as they deal with the aftermath of these losses.



I tend to go in the mornings or afternoon but I would hate to see this thread not be here anymore.  I find it a great comfort that I have people who are in the same boat as me - you may all not need to lose the same amount of weight as me but it still encourages me.



mousehouselover said:


> I've really missed Lexie and Sandy's challenges so I'll issue one. I got this idea from from Self magazine and combined it with a move from my trianer. Get a pair of hand weights, hold your arms in front of you at shoulder height, crossing them between the wrists and mid-forearm. Place your feet just slightly less than shoulder width apart. Now squat and bring your arms out to the sides. Return to starting position. Do two sets of ten. If you have one of the flat bottomed balance balls, stand on it for at least one set to improve your balance and core work. I call thes squats plus, since they work your legs, rear, arms, shoulders and a bit of the back.



I'm trying to do this exercise but I don't think I'm doing my arms right.  I know what a squat is but do I put my arms straight out in front of me and then as I bend put them on my sides?  I need little exercises like this for strength training.  I don't know where to start.



HockeyKat said:


> I'm here!



Hi Kat 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am here! I have been lurking we were in WDW for  2.5 weeks and we are in the process of moving so I have been busy with that.  I am keeping up with my work outs and looking forward to buying the new insanity workouts from beachbody they look intense.



Lauren welcome back!  Where are getting a house?  I think I might have missed that one



aries1980 said:


> Hello Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well I got the semi-official due date of Jan. 7 2010! Lots of love and pixie dust to all!



 a due date

Ok guys thanks for the sneaker advice.  I think my treads are good on the bottom.  I bought them a couple of years ago and starting working out at a gym (two years ago) well my gym closed and I stopped working out so the sneakers I don't really wear that much only while excersing.  Kat I think you posted a link and that's the exact pair of sneakers I own.  They have a little pink heart ribbon for breast cancer on them too.  My ankles seem to be doing better - I can now walk for 10 minutes before my ankles start to hurt so I think it's just me.  I have a new job (working from home doing medical transcription and still working on Monday during the day at the other place) and they are hosting a 5K in October, I was thinking maybe by October I might be ready to race in it.  We shall see.  I'm on week 2 of C25K and doing well.  I stepped on the scale today and it looks like I lost.


----------



## abish19

MHL - Good luck with the house!  I think that both you and the sellers are getting what you need - they need a way out of a bad situation, and you need a reasonably priced home.  Hope it all goes well!

Laura - Glad your ankles are getting stronger, and not hurting so much.  Painful feet/ankles are horrible!  Those are parts of your body that are pretty important when it comes to good health, right?  

Aries - Congratulations!  

Everybody - SO GOOD to see you here!  It's wonderful knowing we're all trying, even though we're separated by so many miles, and that we have this thread for help.

I'm off for a walk!


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone. Just a quick post to say I am still here checking in too. 

Today is DD's official last day of kindergarten. I cannot believe it.  I have been in tears on and off all week and I know today is gonna be hard. She has 'awards' this morning in her classroom and her teacher has a slideshow for us to watch. I will probably cry like a baby. Her teacher has been amazing all year and we are really gonna miss her. And the stress of it all has made me very unpeep like all week 

Hope everyone has been having a good week!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

dance2874 said:


> Hey everyone. Just a quick post to say I am still here checking in too.
> 
> Today is DD's official last day of kindergarten. I cannot believe it.  I have been in tears on and off all week and I know today is gonna be hard. She has 'awards' this morning in her classroom and her teacher has a slideshow for us to watch. I will probably cry like a baby. Her teacher has been amazing all year and we are really gonna miss her. And the stress of it all has made me very unpeep like all week
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a good week!!



awwwwwwwwww   She will always be your baby!!!!!
I remember when i used to teach, many moons ago, even i would get emotional at the end of the year..i hated seeing "my" kids leave!!

How is everyone on peep weigh in eve?? i am really not sure how the numbers will treat me tomorrow! I have def. worked out really well..the eating was so-so but better than last week by a LONG shot..BUT AF is visiting this weekend, so who knows!!! I would love a loss..but I will NOT get discouraged because I know my body is toning up nicely..slowly but surely!
Have a great day!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am not weighing in for a while.  I know pretty much where I am and am afraid that the scale will discourage me.   So far my week is pretty much on track, and I think I am going to go a week or two before braving the scale.

I began (again, sigh) on Monday, and am finally past the so-hungry stage, I think.   

At least I kept up the working out to some degree in my 2 month jump off the wagon, so my kickboxing class today didn't totally kill me and I am hoping to up my workouts in both frequency and duration.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!
AHHH It's June!!!
I should know, as June 1st was my birthday haha
What a crazy time!
I've been so bad with updating - I'm sorry peeps!
Friday I took some friends out to my favorite restaurant and then we saw UP in 3D! What a great movie!!
Then Saturday we saw Kooza - the Cirque Du Soleil show. It was pretty good, but nothing compares to La Nouba.  It's also that it's a traveling show, so there is less that they can do with the space as it's not permanent. 
Then my boyfriend surprised me with a trip to Six Flags - Great Adventure for my birthday! I had never been before and we had a BLAST!!!

But, last night we got the best news of all!! My parents want to take me and my BF to DISNEYWORLD in January 2010!!!!!!!!!

After my mini-freak out, I realized that I knew nothing about DisneyWorld in January! So, here I come to you, fellow peeps. 
Anyone been in january?
We know to stay away from New Years and MLK Weekend. But, should we go from the 3rd to the 10th or from the 9th to the 16th??
We're aiming for the 1st week, but any advice from my fellow peeps?

Anyway, all of this celebrating has made for little taking care of myself -  but now I have a whole summer ahead of me to get back to business. 
YAY


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> I have a new job (working from home doing medical transcription .



How is that? I have thought of doing that in the summer while I am off work (teaching) but wasn't sure how legit it was, how much work was involved, etc.

TIA!


----------



## dwheatl

MA pigletfan said:


> awwwwwwwwww   She will always be your baby!!!!!
> I remember when i used to teach, many moons ago, even i would get emotional at the end of the year..i hated seeing "my" kids leave!!



Funny, I was just thinking that there are a couple I won't mind seeing "move on." And Dance, don't forget, it's not the end, it's a beginning.

We had Beach Day yesterday (blow-up swimming pools, water games, and the sprinklers on), tomorrow is Field Day, next Wednesday we have a music program (instead of a "graduation"), and next Friday we have a picnic in the park next door to our school. It's all fun, but I'm exhausted. Looking forward to summer.


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm trying to do this exercise but I don't think I'm doing my arms right.  I know what a squat is but do I put my arms straight out in front of me and then as I bend put them on my sides?  I need little exercises like this for strength training.  I don't know where to start.



You keep your arms extended; crossed in front of you then swing them straight out to the sides. Think kind of like a cheerleader move. 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> But, last night we got the best news of all!! My parents want to take me and my BF to DISNEYWORLD in January 2010!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After my mini-freak out, I realized that I knew nothing about DisneyWorld in January! So, here I come to you, fellow peeps.
> Anyone been in january?
> We know to stay away from New Years and MLK Weekend. But, should we go from the 3rd to the 10th or from the 9th to the 16th??
> We're aiming for the 1st week, but any advice from my fellow peeps?
> 
> Anyway, all of this celebrating has made for little taking care of myself -  but now I have a whole summer ahead of me to get back to business.
> YAY



Whooo Hooo!!!! What a great surprise! We've been the third week (after MLK) but we have friends that really enjoy right after NYE. They said the park almost dies on the 3rd, since every one has to go back to school. The weather can be unpredictable, it's usually rather mild but make sure you are prepared for cold or wet days. Make sure you take your swim suit though because the hot tub feels really nice at the end of the day.  

I'm sitting here with dieter's remorse. I got a foot long sub at lunch time. I was good and only at half of it at lunch time. At dinnertime though; DH wanted Taco Bell ao I stopped to get him some. I really didn't have any intention to get anything but I wound up getting a chicken burrito, a steak something or other and an apple empanada. I ate all that and the rest of my sandwich. I don't feel overly full but I know I must have consumed way more calories than I needed, especially at teh end of the day. I know I got all that because I was tired and stressed. I'm not looking forward to the scale tomorrow.  

Beth~ Thanks for the well wishes. We're optimistic but have a to stay very firmly grounded. We're dealing with a bank who's ready to take this to auction so we may get turned down even though we made a pretty good offer. We have seen the last several years of tax papers and got a quote from an ins agent and both are indicating the house is more valuable than it's listed at. It may not be in the bank's best interest to sell to us. 

Danielle~ the move on crack made me  I have seen various people who need to move on from thier current professions. Staying too long sucks the joy out of it and only brings everyone else down. Try to stay strong and get plenty of rest. It's easy to get run down or eat poorly when we're off our normal routine.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 well i am down .2 today..HEY better than nothing!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Down 1.2 lbs *here!  That leaves 3.6 lbs of Disney weight to lose. I'm at 193 now. 

Hey, do we have a current challenge going?


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

I'll gladly start an Independence Day Challenge or if that is too soon for people - a Labor Day Challenge??

Anyone in?


----------



## UGABelle

Hiya Peeps!

I am a samer this week, which is about what I expected.  I'm in a little bit of a rut with no major gains or losses, which is okay, but makes it hard to get motivated, you know what I mean?

Oh well, should be a pretty weekend here, so I'm hoping to do some stuff outside and enjoy the almost summer.

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## ArielSRL

I forgot to weigh in b/c this is my first "weigh in" in awhile. It is ok I forgot though b/c I didn't expect any results yet. I did, however, do my 35 minute Leslie Sansone video yesterday evening, and then today I did the video and 25 min of strength training (arms with weights, push ups, sit ups, leg lifts, butt lifts, etc). I plan to do it again tomorrow as well. Probably won't get to it Sun or Mon b/c my boyfriend is off work and we are going to a Festival and hanging with friends Sunday, and then who knows for Monday. I should be back on the program Tuesday though. Eating was ok in the AM both yesterday and today, but not in the PM.


----------



## dwheatl

Down .6 Better than it's been lately, but then I went wild today at the end of the year party. Well, at least I have the rest of the week to get back to business.
I forgot today that I have a dr.'s appt. on Monday. I would have eaten a little better if I had thought about it.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I was at work way early yesterday morning and got home late last night and basically fell into bed after dinner, so I didn't post yesterday, but I'm a SAMER.  AF is here and I think that is part of it. Getting ready to go to work now for another loooong day... Hope everyone has a great weekend and I plan to catch up on the thread on Sunday!


----------



## dance2874

Just a fly by this morning- it has been a crazy week here. I am -.8 this week. 

I was THRILLED to see anything gone this week. The end of school celebrating consisted of lots of cookies, cake and pizza  I of course cried like a baby at the end of school 'graduation'. Most of the moms were actually- and the kids were all looking at us like we were crazy  My little girl is just so grown up! And the sappy music with the slideshow didnt help matters.

I hope everyone else had a better week!!

OH, and we leave for Cancun on weds next week!! I cant wait!!!! My dress for the vow renewal is actually a bit big, my mom had to take it in a touch. Something I have never had to do in my lifetime


----------



## mousehouselover

I didn't weigh in this week; too much stress and a full schedule. We went to my DSis's for her neighborhood yard sale today. We've sold misc stuff and out grown clothes in the past but it was slim pickin's this year. We decided to sell refreshments instead. We ran out of everything but the popscicles by noon! I had to go buy more water, ice cream and frappucinos. We bought dry ice to keep the frozen stuff cold in the coolers and it worked like a charm. The forcast for tomorrow calls for rain in the morning so I don't know if we'll go out or not but if we don't we made money today and that was the point. If we do go back we'll sell out then come home.


----------



## daisy_77

Hi everyone! I have been missing from the Dis...but I am trying to keep up with this thread. I am down 4.6 pounds this week!


Enjoy your day everyone!!


----------



## abish19

Daisy - Welcome!  Glad to have you here...

I forgot to weigh in on Friday, but if I remember I'll weigh myself tomorrow morning and post that instead.  Frankly, I'm not too sure it will be a loss, but...there's only one way to know if I'm going in the right direction.

I have SO MANY things I could do right now...clean the house, fold some laundry, post on my blog, watch a movie, exercise...which wins?

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, Peeps!


----------



## ArielSRL

For the third day in a row, I worked out. I feel very good about keeping up with it so far. I worked out for an hour, doing cardio for 35 min and strength training for 25. Whoo hoo!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Just a quick fly-by to say that the fam has decided to upgrade this vacation!!!
We are renting points to get an Animal Kingdom Villa!!!!!!


----------



## Saskiwi

Hi all

I found this thread via the DL boards - our family of 4 got back from our trip to DLR in April - the first trip in 10 years for DH and I, altho we would call ourselves big Disneyland fans - we have been about 10 times over the years but we live in New Zealand, so its a major long-haul flight and costs $$$! 
It was the first Dis trip EVER for DS's 9 and 6.  Thanks to disboards we had the best time, got loads of great tips, and did a ton of rides despite it being mid-Spring break and busy.

Anyhoo..., I am a WAHM/SAHM and the weight has been creeping on ever since DS6 was born.  I try and walk our dog for 30mins every day, but it's not enough, obviously!

I love to cook and bake and that's my downfall - make yummy things then eat them!

We are metric here in NZ so am getting my head around pounds/ounces again but I weigh 190 and want to get down to 150
My plan is to eat smaller portions, exercise more/harder and try not to bake so much - the kids and DH will have to make do with store bought cookies for a while!


----------



## dwheatl

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Just a quick fly-by to say that the fam has decided to upgrade this vacation!!!
> We are renting points to get an Animal Kingdom Villa!!!!!!



Woo hoo! Hooray for the upgrade.



Saskiwi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I found this thread via the DL boards - our family of 4 got back from our trip to DLR in April - the first trip in 10 years for DH and I, altho we would call ourselves big Disneyland fans - we have been about 10 times over the years but we live in New Zealand, so its a major long-haul flight and costs $$$!
> It was the first Dis trip EVER for DS's 9 and 6.  Thanks to disboards we had the best time, got loads of great tips, and did a ton of rides despite it being mid-Spring break and busy.
> 
> Anyhoo..., I am a WAHM/SAHM and the weight has been creeping on ever since DS6 was born.  I try and walk our dog for 30mins every day, but it's not enough, obviously!
> 
> I love to cook and bake and that's my downfall - make yummy things then eat them!
> 
> We are metric here in NZ so am getting my head around pounds/ounces again but I weigh 190 and want to get down to 150
> My plan is to eat smaller portions, exercise more/harder and try not to bake so much - the kids and DH will have to make do with store bought cookies for a while!



Welcome to the thread. I'm another DL lover, but live less than 400 miles from there. Someone was just asking me where all the Disney parks are, and as I went through them, I said I think it's time to put one in Australia (I have some family there). Now that I've seen your post, NZ would work too. From what I've seen in TV and movies, NZ is a beautiful country.


----------



## mousehouselover

My weekend of yard saling, Ren Faire rehersal and general lack of rest got the better of me. I'm pooped. We did ok for our second day, it was cooler and there were fewer people. In all it was a good venture though. 

I finally got on the scale and got an idea of how bad last week was. It could've been worse but what I saw was bad enough. It doesn't help that I ate out twice a day Fri, Sat and Sun. On Sun, I ordered salads but shared fries and other stuff with DH and the kids. 

Our househunting saga continues. Our realtor called on Sat about another property that might work for us. We are still debating it. I am not very happy with the bank approved sale process. 

Saskiwi~ Welcome to our group! We're a great bunch of supportive and generally funny gals (and our thread hunk: Aaron.) We follow our own plans and share our ups, downs; what works and things that don't; and celebrate each success. We weigh on Fridays and report the amount gained or lost. We all posed in bikinis and posted our before pictures. The pix are back in the first volume of this thread if you want to see them. 

Stacey~ AKV is on our list of places to stay in the future. Our friends stayed there last year, we went to have dinner at Boma and got to see the pool area and the savannah. It looks like a cool place to stay. 

Where is everyone else? We miss you!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 
I'm still here. Mostly lurking and reading!  I have been soooo... busy with work it's crazy. Our fiscal year end is July 1st and they have us working like busy little bee's. 
I have started anew with my diet as of June 1st. So far with good results. Now I am looking into joining a gym. With where I work they offer discounts to two in my area. So I plan on checking them out soon. Once school is out!  

A warm  to all the newbies! You will love it here. Great group of people! 

Aaron are we having any sort of challenge for the summer? 


Oh and remember when I told you all about the Noah's Ark field trip and my daughter with that tidy whities incident at school? Well she goes on this trip tomorrow! and guess what its only going to be like 65 tomorrow and rain!!! But there still going I guess! I'm sure she still have a good time.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## abish19

Hi everybody!

Just wanted to jump in for a minute to report that I DID weigh myself (although late) and I'm a samer.

I think my biggest exercise problem is that my walks aren't intense enough.  Lately I've used that time to return phone calls (via cell phone), and it's hard to really push yourself while huffing and puffing in someone's ear!  So no more phone while walking for me.

Best wishes to everyone this week!


----------



## aries1980

Hey peeps! Hope all is well!


----------



## mousehouselover

So far this week things are good. Some stress at work but things at home are good. Eating is ok, had a really poor dinner last night (kettle corn popcorn) I didn't feel like going through the hasle of cooking anything. Tonight it was pizza hut pizza. I've off set it with eating lightly during the day, lost of fruits and some veg, sandwiches to round out the meal. I haven't been very hungry so I'm not having the couple of snacks I plan into my day.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey peeps!!!
 SO my wedding is in 4 months exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLEY!!!! I am pretty pumped though! I am working out..this week has been a little slow because i have had teh WORST cramps ever ( TMI i know)...and we have a wedding we are going to Ohio for tommorow ...so eating will be sub par. BUT on the plus side they do have a nice gym at the hotel so i will be hitting that a few times anyway..then after that it is ON!!!! I will be pushing myself every day to get in the best shape i can...feeling good!!
Have a great day all!!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hey peeps!!!
> SO my wedding is in 4 months exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLEY!!!! I am pretty pumped though! I am working out..this week has been a little slow because i have had teh WORST cramps ever ( TMI i know)...and we have a wedding we are going to Ohio for tommorow ...so eating will be sub par. BUT on the plus side they do have a nice gym at the hotel so i will be hitting that a few times anyway..then after that it is ON!!!! I will be pushing myself every day to get in the best shape i can...feeling good!!
> Have a great day all!!



WOW! 4 months it will be here before you know it!  They you will be in Hawaii on your honeymoon.

You should think about doing one of those 90 days programs at the 3 month mark (power 90x or chalean extreme)  You have the ultimate motivation (wedding/honeymoon) to complete it.

I am going to do the 60 day insanity program once it is released


----------



## LMO429

Saskiwi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I found this thread via the DL boards - our family of 4 got back from our trip to DLR in April - the first trip in 10 years for DH and I, altho we would call ourselves big Disneyland fans - we have been about 10 times over the years but we live in New Zealand, so its a major long-haul flight and costs $$$!
> It was the first Dis trip EVER for DS's 9 and 6.  Thanks to disboards we had the best time, got loads of great tips, and did a ton of rides despite it being mid-Spring break and busy.
> 
> Anyhoo..., I am a WAHM/SAHM and the weight has been creeping on ever since DS6 was born.  I try and walk our dog for 30mins every day, but it's not enough, obviously!
> 
> I love to cook and bake and that's my downfall - make yummy things then eat them!
> 
> We are metric here in NZ so am getting my head around pounds/ounces again but I weigh 190 and want to get down to 150
> My plan is to eat smaller portions, exercise more/harder and try not to bake so much - the kids and DH will have to make do with store bought cookies for a while!



WELCOME!


----------



## mousehouselover

MA pigletfan said:


> hey peeps!!!
> SO my wedding is in 4 months exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLEY!!!! I am pretty pumped though! I am working out..this week has been a little slow because i have had teh WORST cramps ever ( TMI i know)...and we have a wedding we are going to Ohio for tommorow ...so eating will be sub par. BUT on the plus side they do have a nice gym at the hotel so i will be hitting that a few times anyway..then after that it is ON!!!! I will be pushing myself every day to get in the best shape i can...feeling good!!
> Have a great day all!!



4 mos!!! You'll be so wrapped up in details, it'll fly by!! Remember, stress is not your friend so take time every day to relax and pamper yourself a bit. 

I've had a pretty good day. Very little stress, got a few things accomplished.  Found out there may be a way for me to stay with my current company when we move. Got dinner almost free..... not a bad day at all.


----------



## UGABelle

MA pigletfan said:


> hey peeps!!!
> SO my wedding is in 4 months exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLEY!!!! I am pretty pumped though! I am working out..this week has been a little slow because i have had teh WORST cramps ever ( TMI i know)...and we have a wedding we are going to Ohio for tommorow ...so eating will be sub par. BUT on the plus side they do have a nice gym at the hotel so i will be hitting that a few times anyway..then after that it is ON!!!! I will be pushing myself every day to get in the best shape i can...feeling good!!
> Have a great day all!!



4 months - so close!  I'm sure you are getting excited and will definitely have the motivation to look your best.  I did until about the week before...my bachelorette party did me in with unhealthy eating and drinking 

I remember that you're going on a pretty awesome honeymoon... will you be doing a trip report? Pleeeeease?


----------



## mousehouselover

It's almost 9am (EST) and I'm the firdt to weigh in...... 

The scale read + 1 lb from my post WDW weigh in. I'm at the same place I was a month ago so I'll take it! I need to make some improvements so I don't continue to gain. 

We're having our monthly staff pitch in today. The theme this month is light and healthy. I'm taking my fat free 10 cal per tablespoon spinach dip and the snickers salad. I know snickers aren't 'healthy' but when you get a small piece of it mixed in with apples it's not nearly as bad as eating the whole bar. 

What's everyone up to? Just work and family of something more exciting?


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I've been super busy with work, and I have not been very peepish with my eating!  But somehow I managed to weigh in this morning at -1.  The kiddos are out of school now, so I'm running around more now, maybe that has more to do with it.

I'm working all weekend on a rugby tournament, and the rest of the fam is camping in the mountains.  I tend to eat better when I'm not eating with the rest of them, so I'm hoping to get a good start on next week's number and make up for my un-peepishness from this last week!

MApigletfan... those four months are going to fly by!  Just like everyone said, make sure you take time out for you and relax.  Enjoy this time!

Welcome Saskiwi!   

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Saskiwi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I found this thread via the DL boards - our family of 4 got back from our trip to DLR in April - the first trip in 10 years for DH and I, altho we would call ourselves big Disneyland fans - we have been about 10 times over the years but we live in New Zealand, so its a major long-haul flight and costs $$$!
> It was the first Dis trip EVER for DS's 9 and 6.  Thanks to disboards we had the best time, got loads of great tips, and did a ton of rides despite it being mid-Spring break and busy.
> 
> Anyhoo..., I am a WAHM/SAHM and the weight has been creeping on ever since DS6 was born.  I try and walk our dog for 30mins every day, but it's not enough, obviously!
> 
> I love to cook and bake and that's my downfall - make yummy things then eat them!
> 
> We are metric here in NZ so am getting my head around pounds/ounces again but I weigh 190 and want to get down to 150
> My plan is to eat smaller portions, exercise more/harder and try not to bake so much - the kids and DH will have to make do with store bought cookies for a while!



Welcome! 



MA pigletfan said:


> hey peeps!!!
> SO my wedding is in 4 months exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLEY!!!! I am pretty pumped though! I am working out..this week has been a little slow because i have had teh WORST cramps ever ( TMI i know)...and we have a wedding we are going to Ohio for tommorow ...so eating will be sub par. BUT on the plus side they do have a nice gym at the hotel so i will be hitting that a few times anyway..then after that it is ON!!!! I will be pushing myself every day to get in the best shape i can...feeling good!!
> Have a great day all!!



Wow, only 4 months! I remember your engagement like it was yesterday! 
The time has just flown by - in August I'll have been married a year!

Well peeps, I have recommited to WW - AGAIN!
I am -1.5lbs this week, which I am very happy with! Feels like months since I was able to post a loss!


----------



## abish19

Just swinging by to say I'm a samer this week.  Grrr...I lost two days of exercise this week b/c I hurt my leg, then gained a gazillion calories because of some cheesecake...well, it's a long story.  Tasty, but long. :0

Hope you all have a GREAT weekend!

Gina - SO CLOSE!  It will be a wonderful day...


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps -

Just have a couple of min to check in, but I am +0.8 I'm not sure exactly why, but at least it's not too bad.  I have a cookout tonight and a birthday party tomorrow, so I will try to keep everything in check.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm a samer this week. Actually got sick this past weekend and lost 4 lbs but then once appetite returned, I gorged on whatever I wanted to make up! Gret huh? I have got to get it together. I have a little over 7 weeks of summer break left and my goal is to lose 10 lbs. I really need to reel myself back in. I just can't seem to motivate myself to do what I need to do. I do much better in the AM with eating, but then screw up in the PM. Also, if I get my work out in early, I am good. Otherwise, if I wait, I just let it go and don't do it. Ugh! I keep telling myself I am gonna get it together, but how long can I tell myself that???? I need to just do it!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Hi everyone!  
I'm back from Disney World.  We had a wonderful time but I'm really missing it.  I guess that I need to start planning another trip to help with the post-Disney blues.
BTW, I really need to focus on losing weight again because I'm 7 lbs heavier now than the last time I weighed in.  And so I starting again... *TODAY!* 
I currently weigh 152 lbs and would love to be back in the low 130's. Congrats to all who lost this week.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Fly by to weigh in here! I guess I'm *up 1.2*...at 194.2 yesterday. Hoping to get rid of that and more this week, but right now I need to get going. I have my first wedding of the summer to photograph today! Went to check out the church last night, and I know the bride because I work with her mother, and I'm super exited!! She's so sweet and super cute, and she's wearing a big, full-skirted, strapless dress and a cathedral length veil. Should be great for pics! And a lot of fun! 

Gina - 4 months will fly!! SO exiting!


----------



## dwheatl

I tried to get on yesterday but couldn't. That's just as well. My weight gain showed up yesterday as catastrophic (could it have been the hot wings and margarita the night before), and now it's down to tolerably miserable. I'm up 1.4. The last day of school was yesterday, and I ate a ton of sugar. Last night, I felt crummy. No surprise, huh?

     Now I should have time and energy to work out more regularly. I still have to go into school this week to move all my stuff to a new classroom, but it's on my schedule. I got just one box of candy from a student yesterday, and it's a brand I don't care for, so I'm sending it to work with my DD. Less than 3 weeks to get some weight off before my London/Paris trip!

My son turns 21 today.  How can that be when I'm only 29?

Have a great, Peepish weekend, everyone!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> WOW! 4 months it will be here before you know it!  They you will be in Hawaii on your honeymoon.
> 
> You should think about doing one of those 90 days programs at the 3 month mark (power 90x or chalean extreme)  You have the ultimate motivation (wedding/honeymoon) to complete it.
> 
> I am going to do the 60 day insanity program once it is released


i actually did think of that...but my schedule will be so nuts that i am afraid to try and commit to something like that..i may just keep it up at the gym...it seems to really be working well so far..i just need to amp it up!


mousehouselover said:


> 4 mos!!! You'll be so wrapped up in details, it'll fly by!! Remember, stress is not your friend so take time every day to relax and pamper yourself a bit.
> 
> QUOTE]
> yah i am thinking it will fly by..which is pretty scary!
> 
> 
> 
> UGABelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months - so close!  I'm sure you are getting excited and will definitely have the motivation to look your best.  I did until about the week before...my bachelorette party did me in with unhealthy eating and drinking
> 
> I remember that you're going on a pretty awesome honeymoon... will you be doing a trip report? Pleeeeease?
> 
> 
> 
> yes totally!! i am in OHIO at a wedding right now ( well the wedding took place..just waiting for the reception to take place at 5)..GORGEOUS bride....i can't wait to check out the reception. it is def. a nice little taste of a wedding before my own!
> OH and i am def. planning a trip report..it might have to start off on the community board since the first 2/3 is vegas and hawaii...BUT there will be a big ole DISNEYMOON report on the reg. boards...i will be sure to post a link when i begin it...and i WILL finish this one, unlike my DL one..
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBoPeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> MApigletfan... those four months are going to fly by!  Just like everyone said, make sure you take time out for you and relax.  Enjoy this time!
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!!! will do
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyGalUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, only 4 months! I remember your engagement like it was yesterday!
> The time has just flown by - in August I'll have been married a year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sooo Crazy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> abish19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gina - SO CLOSE!  It will be a wonderful day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!! the countdown is on!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfreak92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gina - 4 months will fly!! SO exiting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Click to expand...


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all!
I forgot to weigh in on Friday. But I am down -3lbs! Have a great week everyone!


----------



## abish19

Just stopping in to W.I.S.H. everyone a great week!  

May our appetites be weak and our muscles be strong...


----------



## grarsh

Hi Everyone! 

I just found the W.I.S.H. section of the boards, and this is exactly what I need right now!  My next Disney trip is in about seven months, so I'm using it as motivation to get healthier and drop some weight!

So...Hi!!!


----------



## abish19

Hi grarsh!  Welcome to our thread!  

Not many rules...but if you want to (for motivational purposes), you can participate in our weekly weigh-ins.  We each weigh in on Fridays and then post our gain or loss in big, colorful font (lost 3 pounds to encourage ourselves and each other.

Good luck!  From my mental math, I calculated that your trip is in January?  We went at that time this year and it was great!  (It was a little chilly to swim in the pools at night, but just fine in the afternoon.)


----------



## grarsh

Thanks!  

I definitely want to do the weekly weigh-ins!  Yup, I leave for my trip on January 30th!  I've never gone during that part of the year before, so I'm really psyched!


----------



## mousehouselover

Welcome grarsh! You'll have a great time here. 

My house saga continues...... The bank took posession yesterday and promptly took the house off the market. They didn't respond to our offer at all. Our agent said it's basically a kiss off. We have to start all over trying to find a place...... Needless to say there was some emotional eating this afternoon and chinese for dinner............. This was not the news I was hoping to hear at all........


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> Welcome grarsh! You'll have a great time here.
> 
> My house saga continues...... The bank took posession yesterday and promptly took the house off the market. They didn't respond to our offer at all. Our agent said it's basically a kiss off. We have to start all over trying to find a place...... Needless to say there was some emotional eating this afternoon and chinese for dinner............. This was not the news I was hoping to hear at all........



 Hope something better is waiting for you.

I feel very disappointed with myself right now. I keep deciding to recommit, then blowing it. Life is just so chaotic, and I don't know how to deal with it without eating. I'm just going to try to do my best and get in as much exercise as I can between now and my trip. God willing, things will settle down with my family and I can get back to business after vacation.


----------



## mousehouselover

HI all! Here we are one day before weigh in. I hope everyone has been OP this week and reports some pretty numbers. My midweek check showed I was down and doing well bet today's number wasn't so great.  I didn't overeat so I don't know what it is. 

I hope to see lots of weight reports tomorrow! (Good or bad...... please just check in)


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Where is everyone???* 

I managed to *lose 3 lbs.* this week.  Good luck to everyone/anyone weighing in.


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone! I am back from my week in Cancun and it was wonderful! I will share pics soon. DH and I renewed our vows right along the beach and it was perfect. We missed the kids of course but it was so nice to get away alone, we needed that. I didnt weigh last week (as I was in Cancun) and when I weighed today I was only up 1.2, so I consider that a small victory. All Inclusive resorts can be dangerous! I lost track of how many pina coladas I had by the pool most days and the food was pretty good too  The whole 'getting back to real life' part has not been fun though. DH had to go right back to work and it stinks having him gone all the time again, it was nice spending all day together for a change.


Welcome to our newbies!! This thread can be super supportive....but where IS everyone?!



mousehouselover said:


> bank took posession yesterday and promptly took the house off the market. They didn't respond to our offer at all. Our agent said it's basically a kiss off. We have to start all over trying to find a place...... Needless to say there was some emotional eating this afternoon and chinese for dinner............. This was not the news I was hoping to hear at all........


That stinks! I hope you guys find something even more perfect soon!


----------



## dwheatl

Down 1.2. We're on our way out of town to lead a retreat. Hope I come back to lots of responses.


----------



## ArielSRL

Pixie dust to everyone who needs it. I am -.2 today. Nothing to write home about but better than same or gain! My tan is looking good though!  Been working on that much better than my diet! HAHA.


----------



## grarsh

Hi Everyone!  Congrats on this week's good news!  I don't have a weigh in to report since I started WW mid-week this week, but... 

I did go out to dinner at Chili's today with coworkers and actually had enough self control to not order anything fried or smothered with cheese - yay for their guiltless grill menu!  

So, I'm considering that this week's personal victory! 

Can't wait to hear more from everyone!


----------



## mousehouselover

I was -0.6 lbs this morning. It's not much and I'm still above my pre-WDW weight but I'm headed in the right direction again. I thought I was doing well and staying on top of the little things that create a mishap. Unfortunately, yesterday I wasn't on my best behavior and ice cream got the best of me. I overindulged in full fat, full sugar ice cream with toppings and nuts. I guestimated how many servings I had when I came to my senses and 

Jen~ Glad to hear you had a wonderful trip! I love the time I can spend relaxing with DH. I think that's what keeps us together some days. Thanks for the well wishes for our huosehunting efforts. We're still looking and have requested some info on a few more homes. I think we're going to look a bit farther out from WDW as we're finding larger homes/lots for the same price. 

Good job everyone on the losses this week!

We've got a storm moving in and it's a doozy. I need to get going.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone has been doing well, decided to stop by for a moment.

Exercise has been on and off but when I exercise it's for quite awhile. I've also been studying and took my ACTs not too long ago so excited to see how that goes. I'm really happy with my body right now besides needing to work on my stomach a bit.

I've started making sure I put my acne medication on my face everynight and my face has actually been clearing up pretty well! I'm suprised me since it's never really worked before. I started a garden awhile back and have already had some lettuce from it which was delicious. I'll hopefull have corn, tomatoes, peppers, and carrots before long. I've also started drinking soy milk and it's delicious!

Still struggling to get my mom to exercise with me or eat healthier. I've suggested her exercising with me multiple times and she just laughs and says no way. She said yesterday that she'd rather eat and be happy unhealthy then eat healthy and be miserable. I told her that it's absolutely not miserable to eat healthy and it makes you feel a million times better, but she doesn't believe that. I also get cranky if I don't get to eat 3-4 meals and it seems like she always avoids me when I'm eating because she doesn't want to be tempted to eat even though she hasn't had anything that day. So it's really hard to get her to help me fix something that I can't do by myself. 

I won't be weighing in anymore since I'm only stopping by every few weeks, but hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just popping in quickly (and late) to say I'm a samer.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Guys!

Im a SAMER this week!

Jen - Glad you had such a good trip! I agree, All-Inclusive resorts can be a killer if you aren't careful!


----------



## dance2874

I am pleased to report most of my vacation gain was gone by the time I scale hopped this morning. I had been drinking my water the past few days and knew my gain was temporary. I am only up .4 now from my trip so I am even happier with that!

Here are some pictures as promised!
The view from our balcony:





One of the pool areas, there were tons of them:





An infinity pool- you cant tell where the pool ends and the ocean begins. So pretty!





wedding shots:















Our cake! they have a free wedding/vow renewal package that included my cake and flowers and everything, it was great!!






Just for fun:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Wow, that view from the balcony!
Your pictures are great, and you look fantastic!


----------



## mousehouselover

Awesome pictures Jen!! It's a beautiful resort and you look wonderful!


----------



## dwheatl

Beautiful pictures, Jen. Glad you enjoyed yourselves.

Snow White -  on the garden. Home grown veggies have so much more flavor! Sorry your mom is not on board, but i'm glad you are feeling good about your body.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hey Peeps!
Sorry for posting so late but I weigh in on Mondays now. I am up +1.2 this week! Not so good weekend. 


Jen your pictures are fabulous! What resort did you stay at? 

Have a great week every one!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps -

Somehow the weekend went by without a weigh-in - sorry!  I am down -0.6 today.  I'm still staying about even with just minor + and -, but we're about a month away from our anniversary trip, so I am going to try to step it up in anticipation of that.  

Jen - your trip looked awesome! Hope you enjoyed Cancun as much as we did 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and has a good week!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Jen-* Wonderful pics.  What resort did you stay at?


----------



## ArielSRL

dance2874 said:


> they have a free wedding/vow renewal package that included my cake and flowers and everything, it was great!!



Can you tell me where this is? My boyfriend and I are exploring our wedding options and this is something we are interested in. Thanks!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!
I feel miserable that I have not posted.  We moved to a new house and I have been super busy with it. Also I had the post disney blues I don't know if anyone else gets like that but for some reason every time we go to disney I find that I dont post on the boards that often its almost as if I dont want to be reminded that I am back in the real world lol

I am going to the bahamas in 2 months for a bachelorette party so its time to recommit i got 2 months to get my butt in shape.

how has everyone else been?


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hey everyone...Lauren I hear ya...both with the feeling bad for not posting much and the disney blues..granted i have not had that since last oct. after DL...BUT i am pretty excited for this October and to get disney back in my system 

On the Peep front.i have been GREAT with exercise and MEH with food..not HORRIBLE but not great..mostly from having a nutso schedule the past few weeks..BUT i should be eating at home all week (till friday anyway)..and that helps tremendously, both the wallet and the waistline!
I have a few fun pics i will upload and share from the Ohio trip we took a few weeks ago, it was for a wedding..which made me REALLY realize mine is right around the corner..WOW!


----------



## dwheatl

Lauren - Welcome back! I don't like coming back to the board after a Dis trip, because there's always somebody just getting ready to go, and I am jealous (that's ugly, I know, but it's true).

I've been doing pretty good on exercise and meh on eating. Saturday night through Sunday afternoon I was out of control, but I am back to writing everything down, and that gets me back on track.

Has anyone had the Kashi TLC granola bars? 120 calories, 4 g of fiber and 5 g of protein. They are VERY whole grainish, but I like that in a granola bar.


----------



## LMO429

so yesterday morning I was stressing that i have 2 months to get in shape for my bahamas trip. I was in my basement and saw the power 90x dvds that I bought over a year ago just sitting there so I opened it up and finally read about it.  I was always concerned it may be more for men but they have 3 versions of the power90x one being the lean phase which is more for woman that has more cardio so i started it yesterday

The first workout was challenging but i got through it. this a.m. my buns, abs and inner thighs are screaming!

I am curious if i can actually stick to this I will keep everyone posted on progress.


----------



## mousehouselover

Happy hump day all!

Things have been pretty good here. I did get out of control with food over the weekend but have reined it in this week. Of course, the scale is showing my poor performance........

My garden is doing well, I've got veggies finally! It's going to be really nice to eat things we've grown. (And a lot healthier too as we aren't using pesticides and minimal fertilizers.)


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> My garden is doing well, I've got veggies finally! It's going to be really nice to eat things we've grown. (And a lot healthier too as we aren't using pesticides and minimal fertilizers.)



My parents and brother both have gardens (no green thumb here, plus I live in an apt), so the fresh veggies are starting to pile up! I love it though for the break on my checking acct (as I usually spend quite a bit on produce) and that it is healthy and fresh! Made a nice salad last night with cucumbers, squash, zuchini, bell peppers....yummy!


----------



## dance2874

lovealldisney said:


> Jen your pictures are fabulous! What resort did you stay at?


Thanks everyone!
It was Moon Palace resort. It is in Cancun but not right on the 'hotel strip' so it was nice and quiet.



ArielSRL said:


> Can you tell me where this is? My boyfriend and I are exploring our wedding options and this is something we are interested in. Thanks!!


Moon Palace (and all the palace resorts) have wedding packages and they just recently added the free ones. It was super nice and we had a wedding coordinator assigned to us and everything. It was so easy. They of course have add ons to the basic packages- anything from a horse drawn carriage to upgraded cake and flowers...but since it was just us doing this for us we stuck with what was included. It you have any questions let me know! I know Sandals does weddings too. We honeymooned there and LOVED it. Moon Place was wonderful but it came in a very close second to Sandals we thought.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> I feel miserable that I have not posted.  We moved to a new house and I have been super busy with it. Also I had the post disney blues I don't know if anyone else gets like that but for some reason every time we go to disney I find that I dont post on the boards that often its almost as if I dont want to be reminded that I am back in the real world lol


I am the same way after a Disney trip. I get jealous of all the people getting ready to go


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone 
just wanted to say that although i have been goign to the gym religiously...and sweating profusely..i did jillian michaels work out last night..and it still kicked my butt..she KNOWS what she is doing.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hey everyone
> just wanted to say that although i have been goign to the gym religiously...and sweating profusely..i did jillian michaels work out last night..and it still kicked my butt..she KNOWS what she is doing.




which jillian workout..did you get the 2 new ones they truly are AMAZING


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Stopping in to let everyone know I did excellent on my ACT! Much better than I would have ever guessed, and so far I have the highest score out of all of my friends that have taken it. I'm so proud of myself and so excited! All that studying must have paid off.


----------



## ArielSRL

dance2874 said:


> Moon Palace (and all the palace resorts) have wedding packages and they just recently added the free ones. It was super nice and we had a wedding coordinator assigned to us and everything. It was so easy. They of course have add ons to the basic packages- anything from a horse drawn carriage to upgraded cake and flowers...but since it was just us doing this for us we stuck with what was included. It you have any questions let me know! I know Sandals does weddings too. We honeymooned there and LOVED it. Moon Place was wonderful but it came in a very close second to Sandals we thought.



Thanks for the info. I am leaning more toward a Jamaica resort. Been to Cancun and have heard about all the "drug war" troubles going on right now. Haven't been to Jamaica before, though I do know not to stray off property there, as well. Anyway, even though we wouldn't mind getting married now (it is very nice to be dating a man who is NOT a commitment phobe) we will probably wait until 2010.


----------



## ArielSRL

::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in to let everyone know I did excellent on my ACT! Much better than I would have ever guessed, and so far I have the highest score out of all of my friends that have taken it. I'm so proud of myself and so excited! All that studying must have paid off.



Congrats!!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in to let everyone know I did excellent on my ACT! Much better than I would have ever guessed, and so far I have the highest score out of all of my friends that have taken it. I'm so proud of myself and so excited! All that studying must have paid off.



Congratulations!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in to let everyone know I did excellent on my ACT! Much better than I would have ever guessed, and so far I have the highest score out of all of my friends that have taken it. I'm so proud of myself and so excited! All that studying must have paid off.


 Congrats!




ArielSRL said:


> Thanks for the info. I am leaning more toward a Jamaica resort. Been to Cancun and have heard about all the "drug war" troubles going on right now. Haven't been to Jamaica before, though I do know not to stray off property there, as well. Anyway, even though we wouldn't mind getting married now (it is very nice to be dating a man who is NOT a commitment phobe) we will probably wait until 2010.


 You know what they say; marry in haste, repent at leisure. Taking your time gives you a chance to plan the wedding you want, and the marriage you want. I always like to recommend "Engaged Encounter." If you don't know about it, look it up online. DH and I volunteer on them 4 times a year.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> You know what they say; marry in haste, repent at leisure. Taking your time gives you a chance to plan the wedding you want, and the marriage you want. I always like to recommend "Engaged Encounter." If you don't know about it, look it up online. DH and I volunteer on them 4 times a year.



I haven't heard of it. Will need to check it out. Our story: I'm 35, Chad will be 37 on the 1st, so we aren't spring chickens by any means. We want children, and for some other reasons, it wouldn't hurt to speed up the process. However, we don't really have the money for a big wedding right now...or maybe ever. He's been married before, but I haven't, so I would like the wedding of my dreams, but at what expense?? I'm at that point where I realize it is more realistic and responsible to not spend tons on a wedding! Anyway, I'm not in a huge rush, but wouldn't mind getting married now. Chad would prefer to do it sooner, rather than later. We have talked about Vegas - even my Mom is on board with this idea - and I have thought about the wedding at a honeymoon site and then a party once we come back. So we'll see. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> I haven't heard of it. Will need to check it out. Our story: I'm 35, Chad will be 37 on the 1st, so we aren't spring chickens by any means. We want children, and for some other reasons, it wouldn't hurt to speed up the process. However, we don't really have the money for a big wedding right now...or maybe ever. He's been married before, but I haven't, so I would like the wedding of my dreams, but at what expense?? I'm at that point where I realize it is more realistic and responsible to not spend tons on a wedding! Anyway, I'm not in a huge rush, but wouldn't mind getting married now. Chad would prefer to do it sooner, rather than later. We have talked about Vegas - even my Mom is on board with this idea - and I have thought about the wedding at a honeymoon site and then a party once we come back. So we'll see. Thanks for the reply!


Here's a link to the Atlanta area EE : http://atlcee.org/frequently_asked_questions.htm

It's put on by the Catholic church, but you don't have to be Catholic to attend or to get lots out of it.
We had a budget wedding, and I have never regretted it. We were able to buy and pay off our house within 15 years, and that's in CA, where houses are very pricey.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey everybody! Summer has finally begun and I'm thrilled with the warm weather. I've een sitting outside every afternoon while I have my lunch. My coworkers think I'm nuts because it's 90 degrees, slightly humid and nearly no breeze. 

I'm a samer this week. I know I need to get busy and exercise more. I also need to be more diligent when I give myself some freedom, I've been going to far and it's showing on the scale. 

Kayla~ Congrats on the high ACT score!! Like most things, a little effort goes a long way.


----------



## grarsh

Hey Everybody!  This week I'm... 

-3.7


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## LMO429

so i weighed in for the first time in almost two months i gained 6 pounds...so i will start posting each week again my loses....hopefully lol


----------



## MA pigletfan

same same same  
couldn't be due to the awesome cheesecake/stawberry trifle i made for Fathers day and then had 3 more times since then...


----------



## dwheatl

Down .4 Not too bad when I think about how the week started - eating with relative abandon.
I'm really hoping to take off 2 this week before I leave for London/Paris next Thursday. That will be a challenge, since we're going to a friend's beach house Sunday-Tuesday, and he is an excellent cook. I'll try to focus on the fresh fruit, veggies, and lean protein. That, and daily exercise.



grarsh said:


> Hey Everybody!  This week I'm...
> 
> -3.7


 Woo hoo! Great job.


----------



## aries1980

Hey peeps. Just wanted to check in and vent a little since I feel like I have no
body right now.

I just found out insurance isnt covering my pregnancy bc they consider it pre-existing. So after trying to find all the options I had there are none except pay cash for every visit and the hospital stay.  Only if and when my husbands insurance kicks in will it be covered which is pretty much not set to happen until Sept.

My truck has officially give me its two month notice before death.  It has 300,000 miles on it and I had it since it had 11 miles so I can't complain there its  been a great 11 years with her.  But I don't know if my husbands credit rating is strong enough for a car loan yet I know mine is shot from my student loans. 

On top of that my car was broken into and Gps stolen this week. It seriously is just the week from hell.

Im going to go lay on my left side to keep that blood pressure down but I do thank you all for letting me vent..


----------



## dwheatl

aries1980 said:


> Hey peeps. Just wanted to check in and vent a little since I feel like I have no
> body right now.
> 
> I just found out insurance isnt covering my pregnancy bc they consider it pre-existing. So after trying to find all the options I had there are none except pay cash for every visit and the hospital stay.  Only if and when my husbands insurance kicks in will it be covered which is pretty much not set to happen until Sept.
> 
> My truck has officially give me its two month notice before death.  It has 300,000 miles on it and I had it since it had 11 miles so I can't complain there its  been a great 11 years with her.  But I don't know if my husbands credit rating is strong enough for a car loan yet I know mine is shot from my student loans.
> 
> On top of that my car was broken into and Gps stolen this week. It seriously is just the week from hell.
> 
> Im going to go lay on my left side to keep that blood pressure down but I do thank you all for letting me vent..



 We're here for you. Sorry there isn't more we can do, but know that we're thinking about you.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Here's a link to the Atlanta area EE : http://atlcee.org/frequently_asked_questions.htm
> 
> It's put on by the Catholic church, but you don't have to be Catholic to attend or to get lots out of it.
> We had a budget wedding, and I have never regretted it. We were able to buy and pay off our house within 15 years, and that's in CA, where houses are very pricey.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ArielSRL

aries1980 said:


> Hey peeps. Just wanted to check in and vent a little since I feel like I have no
> body right now.
> 
> I just found out insurance isnt covering my pregnancy bc they consider it pre-existing. So after trying to find all the options I had there are none except pay cash for every visit and the hospital stay.  Only if and when my husbands insurance kicks in will it be covered which is pretty much not set to happen until Sept.
> 
> My truck has officially give me its two month notice before death.  It has 300,000 miles on it and I had it since it had 11 miles so I can't complain there its  been a great 11 years with her.  But I don't know if my husbands credit rating is strong enough for a car loan yet I know mine is shot from my student loans.
> 
> On top of that my car was broken into and Gps stolen this week. It seriously is just the week from hell.
> 
> Im going to go lay on my left side to keep that blood pressure down but I do thank you all for letting me vent..



Well, all that just sucks! I hear they are pratically giving cars away right now...so you may be okay on that front. Sending lots of pixie dust your way, hoping that all works out for you!


----------



## ArielSRL

Well I am +0.8 which isnt so bad considering that I have eaten fairly bad and not worked out except once - on Monday - this week. Anyway, I am (again) recommitting myself - said it, but didn't do it last time - so maybe things will improve. Of course, it is my boyfriend's and dad's birthday next week, so we'll see how it works b/c I am sure there will be a few meals eaten out. Just need to improve on working out, and no cheating other than the bday dinners! Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I am a SAMER.  I've just been hovering around the same numbers, and not really going anywhere which is really starting to get to me.  

I'm reading Jillian's "Master your Metabolism"... and we're starting to implement it.  What she explains really rings true for me, since I have thyroid and hormone issues.  I'm hoping that this lifestyle change is going to help.  DH is a little hesitant, since he just hears me tell him what she says, but he really wants to read the book, so I think he won't be hesitant for long.  My teenage DS is completely on board, and my DD enjoys the shopping for it, and since she gets to help pick out the healthier stuff she would eat, I think that she's in too.  For too long it's been hard to cook two different meals... what I eat and what they eat... and what they eat has been creeping on my plate, which has not been good.  

I just got back from the store with "approved" foods... and the "bad" foods are headed out the door (DH says if we're going through with this, he wants to donate what we can of it to the food bank).  DH liked the healthy and organic stuff that I got from the store, so I hope this is going to be a good thing!!


----------



## LMO429

LittleBoPeep said:


> I am a SAMER.  I've just been hovering around the same numbers, and not really going anywhere which is really starting to get to me.
> 
> I'm reading Jillian's "Master your Metabolism"... and we're starting to implement it.  What she explains really rings true for me, since I have thyroid and hormone issues.  I'm hoping that this lifestyle change is going to help.  DH is a little hesitant, since he just hears me tell him what she says, but he really wants to read the book, so I think he won't be hesitant for long.  My teenage DS is completely on board, and my DD enjoys the shopping for it, and since she gets to help pick out the healthier stuff she would eat, I think that she's in too.  For too long it's been hard to cook two different meals... what I eat and what they eat... and what they eat has been creeping on my plate, which has not been good.
> 
> I just got back from the store with "approved" foods... and the "bad" foods are headed out the door (DH says if we're going through with this, he wants to donate what we can of it to the food bank).  DH liked the healthy and organic stuff that I got from the store, so I hope this is going to be a good thing!!



I can't wait till i have time to read master your metabolism.  I know jillian is very big into organic i think even down to what kind of shampoo you put in your hair.

what does she say about thryoid?  I have a hypo thryoid issue I had a partial thryoidectomy about 4 years ago


----------



## Disneyfreak92

So, I've been MIA for a while. Have been suer busy working on pictures from the wedding I photographed two weeks ago. In fact, I need to get back to it now. I have another in two more weeks! Anywho, I weighed yesterday and I'm a *samer* from the last time I weighed in here two weeks ago. 

Last weekend DH surprised me by taking me out of town for the weekend to Galena, IL which was very cool! And today I have a 1st b-day party for my friend's little boy, and then I am meeting DH at work and we are going to Six Flags St. Louis with our friends (who are the couple getting married in two weeks) as their bachelor/bachelorette party. All this is taking time away from my picture processing so I had better get to it. But first, here's a pic that I took of my friend's little boy for the b-day party invitations. 









dwheatl said:


> We're here for you. Sorry there isn't more we can do, but know that we're thinking about you.



Oh, and I had to respond to this. Sorry you've had such a stinky week. On the car thing, I know that DH (who is a finance manager at a dealership) has been talking about some deal where the government is going to give a pretty big rebate for trading in your older cars and buying something more fuel efficient. I don't remember all the details, but I'd say it would be worth looking into. If I find out more from him and am able to get back on the internet anytime soon, I'll let you know what I've learned. Otherwise, I would think you could google it and find info. Good luck!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Last weekend DH surprised me by taking me out of town for the weekend to Galena, IL which was very cool! And today I have a 1st b-day party for my friend's little boy, and then I am meeting DH at work and we are going to Six Flags St. Louis with our friends (who are the couple getting married in two weeks) as their bachelor/bachelorette party. All this is taking time away from my picture processing so I had better get to it. But first, here's a pic that I took of my friend's little boy for the b-day party invitations.



Love the feet in the cake! So cute!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

LMO429 said:


> I can't wait till i have time to read master your metabolism.  I know jillian is very big into organic i think even down to what kind of shampoo you put in your hair.
> 
> what does she say about thryoid?  I have a hypo thryoid issue I had a partial thryoidectomy about 4 years ago



She is so brutally honest, which I completely appreciate.  For hypothyroid, she says that you can use her "Master diet" with a few modifications... but make sure to be careful with cruciferous veggies.  "Cook them well and flavor sprinkle them with iodized salt, to counter the ions that might compete with the iodine for space in your thyroid."  She also says that high consumption of cruciferous veggies has been linked in animal studies to an increased risk of hypothyroidism... so with a sensitivity already there, you are doing yourself in.

She explains that the stress hormone cortisol (responsible for belly fat) interferes with the conversion of inactive T4 hormone to the active T3 form, which is the metabolism boosting thyroid hormone.  She gives a listing of foods that boost thyroid function and slow cortisol production.  

She also says that selenium supplements help the T4 to T3 conversion process.  Vitamin D helps the selenium absorption (not in pill form... in sunshine!).  She also recommends zinc and fish oil supplements, which have other health benefits.

She goes into soooo much more than just food and exercise, though.  She goes into your environment and the things around you that disrupt your hormones and your body from working properly... it's an extreme wake-up call!!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps -

I don't know how, but Friday keeps slipping away from me, and again, I'm posting my weigh in on Monday.  Sorry!

I'm a Samer this week.  I've been doing okay keeping things pretty balanced, but I'm hoping for more time to exercise this week - always makes me feel better in the long run.

Hope everyone's off to a great start this week!


----------



## grarsh

Good Morning and Happy Friday!!!  

Sadly I have to work over the 4th of July weekend, but that's ok...a cookout might still sneak it's way in there! 

This week I'm: 

-2!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## UGABelle

I remembered to weigh in on Friday  I am a SAMER  this week. Staying pretty consistent, which is good with me.  Just wish it was consistently about 4 lbs. lower 

Anyone doing anything fun for the 4th?  I have to work today, so DH and I are just staying in town, hitting up some new restaurants and catching the local fireworks tomorrow night.

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Hello everyone!  I am -4 this week!  I am soooo happy beacause I haven't seen a number like that in a while.  So far, the lifestyle change has been easier than I thought it would be (but I am prepared for when it gets harder down the road).  The first couple of days, I didn't feel so well - I think because my body was in shock without preservatives and High Fructose Corn Syrup - and now I'm feeling good and it's kinda funny, but the food tastes better!  

Family is completely on board now.  DH is reading Jillian's book with me now and can't believe what we've been doing to ourselves all these years.... I agree!  

I hope you all have a fun and safe holiday!    (Sorry - I couldn't find a fireworks smilie!)


----------



## ArielSRL

Posting, but not weighning in this week. It was my boyfriend Chad's birthday this week and we had a birthday dinner with cake Tuesday night with my parents. Then Wednesday (his actual bday) night with his family (and more cake). Yesterday we hung out and finished leftovers for lunch, had more cake, and pizza for dinner. Ugh! Plus a few adult beverages along the way. Today is my dad's birthday so it is more of the same. Tomorrow 4th of July cookout, most likely! So, I am hoping I can get back on track next week. I am having a filling removed and a crown put on one of my teeth Tuesday so maybe that will keep me from eating! Anyway, have a great Independence Day!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all! 

I've been busy pet sitting and sewing so I haven't had nearly as much time to check in as I'd like. I didn't have my scale so I couldn't weigh this week. I did try on the scale where I'm staying but it came in nearly 15lbs lower than my scale at home. I think I've lost a bit but I didn't have a baby, breast reduction or a tumor removed so I know there's no way it's been 15 lbs.

Our holiday was fun, we were in a parade and had a cookout with friends. We went to the movies and lunch with the same friends yesterday. 

The pet sitting thing has been going ok but I miss my family and home. I go home every 2-3 days and spend a bit of time. Dh hasn't been feeling well either so I'm a bit concerned about that. 

We're still househunting. We've got our fingers crossed that the right one will come available. 

Well, that's me in a nutshell. I've got to run!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I just remembered a question that I've been wondering for awhile. Does anyone get really red and itchy like on their stomach and legs after they've exercised? This used to happen with me when I did any physical activity. Now it only happens when I ride my bike every once in awhile, but my mom went for a walk yesterday and I guess it happened to her and she was asking about it. Is it just because you're not used to physical activity?


----------



## UGABelle

Where are all the Peeps? 

I am not going to weigh in this week.  I've been very busy and only got to work out one day this week.  I could really tell a difference between the weeks when it's 4-5 days of working out and this week.  It's definitely worth it to make the time to work out...It just didn't seem to come together for me this week!

Hope everyone out there is having better luck than me  Have a great weekend!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I'm still here!    I think everyone's just busy enjoying their summer.

AF is visiting, but somehow still managed a -1!  Struggled a little this week with eating breakfast... oatmeal started to disagree with my tummy, and I haven't had a conventional bowl of cold cereal for about 10 years.  Tried some organic rice crispies, and they seemed to work OK.  I'm not a fan of milk, so it mostly ends up being dry cereal with a spot of milk.  But the rest is going well.  I'm re-evaluating my exercise, so I can actually get somewhere with it.  Trying to figure out some plan that gets in some strength/resistance, because that's where I'm coming up short.  Anyone have any ideas?  

TIA


----------



## ArielSRL

::Snow_White:: said:


> I just remembered a question that I've been wondering for awhile. Does anyone get really red and itchy like on their stomach and legs after they've exercised? This used to happen with me when I did any physical activity. Now it only happens when I ride my bike every once in awhile, but my mom went for a walk yesterday and I guess it happened to her and she was asking about it. Is it just because you're not used to physical activity?



This happens to me sometimes...especially my legs. I figured it was from them rubbing together when I walked fast.


----------



## ArielSRL

I am +.8 from two weeks ago. I worked out 3 days this week and stuck to my diet pretty well, so maybe last week I had gained quite a bit and lost some of this week. At least that is the story I am telling myself. I will work out again tonight, as well. I really havent been consistent with the diet or working out much this summer, so this week I feel good and if I can keep it up I think I will start to see some small losses...at least I hope.


----------



## ArielSRL

Oh no...I hope I didn't kill the thread. Where is everyone??


----------



## LMO429

Sorry I have been MIA! I have been so busy, I hardly watch tv or am on the computer that much anymore.

I lost 3 pounds in 2 weeks I recently bought a BODYBUGG.  I love love love it it fascinating that I can find out how many calories I burned in a day and how many calories I burn even when I sleep.  If you dont know what a bodybugg is here is a link to it.  

http://www.bodybugg.com/

You can eat what you want and log it into the website and the the bodybugg you wear on your arm (you may have noticed the players on the biggest loser wear it)  the bodybugg counts how many calories you burn everyday and the program will tell you to eat less or exercise more in order to create a calorie deficit

Today my INSANITY dvds should be arriving I cant wait..did you see the infomerical for this it looks amazing and super tough its def not for beginners

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fi...61563:Sl7-L0o-JyIAAC6bbMAAAAHA:20090716102135


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone,
I'm still here! But where is everyone else?? I have been really bad with weight loss. I still am the same. I hurt my knee a few months ago and when we were on vacation I ended up aggrivating it. Now I have to go for an MRI today to see if I tore anything. 

So I bought these Walking DVD exercise videos yesterday at Target they were 75% off! By Leslie ..... I forget her last name but I know I have been wanting to try them. I thought they might be something I could do that would be gentle on my knee. Has anyone tried these? And do they work? I ended up buying 4 of them for the price of one.  I love a good deal. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Hey peeps!

I'm down -1.1 pounds this week


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

I'm +1 this week, but I have a feeling it's mostly water weight from AF...oh well.  I've only got one week till my anniversary vacation, so I am going to try to be good now, so I can really enjoy my trip!

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?  I'm determined to clean out our junk room - all the heavy lifting should count as a workout! 

Take Care!


----------



## dwheatl

We got home from London/Paris/DLRP last night. We had a fantastic time. I'll post a couple of pictures here later, but mostly on my FaceBook if anyone is curious.
I gained 2.6 lbs., which I don't think is too bad, considering we just got in last night. I wore a pedometer many days of the trip, and we walked about 5 miles a day. That was my daily workout.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I just remembered a question that I've been wondering for awhile. Does anyone get really red and itchy like on their stomach and legs after they've exercised? This used to happen with me when I did any physical activity. Now it only happens when I ride my bike every once in awhile, but my mom went for a walk yesterday and I guess it happened to her and she was asking about it. Is it just because you're not used to physical activity?


 It could be friction, like others mentioned, or it could be a fungus that grows in sweat, similar to athlete's foot but on other parts of the body. I had this, and the doctor recommended the same medication as for athlete's foot. I like the spray-on one, as it is not greasy. If your mom's rash is splotchy, and not in a place where things are rubbing, this might be it.


----------



## ArielSRL

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm still here! But where is everyone else?? I have been really bad with weight loss. I still am the same. I hurt my knee a few months ago and when we were on vacation I ended up aggrivating it. Now I have to go for an MRI today to see if I tore anything.
> 
> So I bought these Walking DVD exercise videos yesterday at Target they were 75% off! By Leslie ..... I forget her last name but I know I have been wanting to try them. I thought they might be something I could do that would be gentle on my knee. Has anyone tried these? And do they work? I ended up buying 4 of them for the price of one.  I love a good deal.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Leslie Sansone. I use her videos as well. I like them. I definitely sweat from them. Now I am going to have to go to my Target and see if they have any for sale!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm -1lb! And I am very excited about it. It is really the first bit of weight loss I have had this summer but it comes following some consistency with eating and exercising. Gives me the boost to keep up with the plan!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sorry I didn't make it in on Friday, but just popping in now to say I'm a SAMER.

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## MJMouse

Hey Peeps!  

Dont know if anyone remembers me its been about a year since I last posted on this thread. I did really well maintaining my weight loss and actually managed to lose some more, but the last few months the weight has been creeping back on.  Ive got a great support system at home, but I think I am going to need some additional support.  So Im slinking back in.  Plus, Ive missed you all!!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

MJ


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome back, MJ.


----------



## MJMouse

dwheatl said:


> Welcome back, MJ.



Thanks Danielle!  Gosh, it is quieter here than I remember!  Summer vacation?


----------



## lovealldisney

Well I went to get an MRI done on Friday of my knee. (hurt it working out) And I have some torn cartilage so now I go and see an Orthopedic surgeon on Friday. I feel like this summer is wasted! I wanted to do so much and get my diet and exercise on trak! ugh!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Well I went to get an MRI done on Friday of my knee. (hurt it working out) And I have some torn cartilage so now I go and see an Orthopedic surgeon on Friday. I feel like this summer is wasted! I wanted to do so much and get my diet and exercise on trak! ugh!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi all *peeking in* do you remember me?  I haven't been here in about 2 months, not just this thread but all of my threads I read.  Been in a rut and I need to come back to my peeps!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi Laura. Is that a wagon wheel rut? Grab onto the rope and get back up on the wagon.


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> Hi Laura. Is that a wagon wheel rut? Grab onto the rope and get back up on the wagon.



thanks Danielle


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi all *peeking in* do you remember me?  I haven't been here in about 2 months, not just this thread but all of my threads I read.  Been in a rut and I need to come back to my peeps!



Hi Laura!

Sorry you have been in a rut, it is a proven fact that exercise boosts your mood!  We are here for you


----------



## MJMouse

Good morning all!

I weighed this morning and I am - 4 lbs this week.  I'm thrilled, but realistic... this is only my first week back to reality and really watching my calories/exercising.  

But at least I'm on the right track!!


----------



## LMO429

Happy Friday Peeps!

I am down -2 pounds this week...LOVE MY BODYBUGG!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

It's been a month since I reported a weigh in and I was hoping for better numbers, especially since I didn't have very many snacks or junk food with me. I am -1 lb since my last weigh in. Even though it's just a little loss, I'm going to take it and try to keep going. The weight isn't coming off very fast but it's still moving in the right direction. To be honest, I'd rather take the slow losses as that means I've made meaningful changes in the way I interact with food and how I exercise. 

MJ~ Welcome back! WTG on the loss this week. We've been really slow here this summer and have peeps popping in whenever they find time. 

Laura and Danneille~ Welcome back also! Climb back on the wagon, there's plenty of room.


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm +1.2..so basically the loss I had last week is now gone....Hmmmm...oh well.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just another quick fly by to say I'm a SAMER again!


----------



## annhad4

Hi Everyone,
I'd love to join in!  I have about 50 pounds to lose and just started the couch 2 5k with 3 of my boys, our reward for finishing will be the Tower of Terror 5k in October.  I hope checking in with you all will help me "just say no" to sweet tea, which for me actually sounds more painful than a 5k.  And, my poor husband will be very glad I've found another place to vent about my ups and downs on the scale.  He's started getting this glazed over look on his face when he sees me headed for the corner of doom where the scale resides.
Ann


----------



## LMO429

annhad4 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'd love to join in!  I have about 50 pounds to lose and just started the couch 2 5k with 3 of my boys, our reward for finishing will be the Tower of Terror 5k in October.  I hope checking in with you all will help me "just say no" to sweet tea, which for me actually sounds more painful than a 5k.  And, my poor husband will be very glad I've found another place to vent about my ups and downs on the scale.  He's started getting this glazed over look on his face when he sees me headed for the corner of doom where the scale resides.
> Ann



Welcome Ann!

Slow and steady wins the race! So take it day by day.  As far as the scale goes I dread weigh ins as well but I find only weighing in once a week works best for me.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Hi everyone 

I've *lost 2 lbs *since my last weigh in.  Hoping to do better after the boys go back to school.


----------



## AnnNan

I've been behind for most of the year and have missed all of you but haven't had enough time - at least partially for an "on topic" reason.  At the beginning of April I started a 10 week "Biggest Loser" type program at my local gym.  Eight of us started it and about 1/2 were still involved at the end.  I lost 16.4 pounds & 15 inches.  Still wearing a 20 so obviously a long way to go but really pleased with the program.  A friend & I did it together which helped tremendously.  She ended up winning ( a year's membership) so I have a workout partner at least for a year.  

We worked out an hour a day six days a week for the ten weeks.  We finished just as summer was really getting started and everyone seems to be out of their regular routines.  We're hoping it will get easier to stay on track when everyone gets back to their regular routines.

Thursday, I did Pilates for 30 min & a "Body Shock" class for 30 minutes and I've been sore ever since, but I did cardio Friday & Sat and hope to do better with my eating next week.  That's still my worst battle.  

I obviously still need to be concentrating on both exercise & diet to continue my losing.  Hope we all have a good week.


----------



## dwheatl

I started a DLRP trip report tonight. The link is in my siggie. 
Warning - There will be a tiny bit of food porn.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

What happened to this thread it use to be one of the most active ones and now the emails are only here and there.

I know I am to blame as well I am so busy lately but I have been doing well with my dieting and eating.  I am on the insanity program and I am loving it!

My mom and I just booked a Decemeber Disney Trip I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Danielle going to subscribe to your tr.  i can't wait to see what disneyland paris looks like.  

I have weighed myself for last friday and I forgot to come on and post - i'm a samer from re-comitting but i'm happy with that, AF came on Monday so I should be good for this friday.


----------



## dwheatl

See you there, Laura.

LMO - the email didn't seem to be working earlier today. But I know, this thread has slowed way down. I hope peeps are out enjoying their summers.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

WOW!  I didn't figure I'd be the first to check in this morning!  Hope everyone is off having a good time.  

I am a SAMER again this week.  I am just glad I didn't gain.  I've been home, sick all week with absolutely no energy.  Went to the DR and they're doing blood tests to try to figure what's wrong.  It's no biggie, just have no explanation for the symptoms (ruled out swine flu    ). Should get results tonight or tomorrow.  

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

I am -1.2!! Whoo hoo! I just finally decided to keep more of an eye on my weekend splurges. I am doing Weight Watchers (no meetings, just following the plan) and I never use my extra points during the week, but I would cheat on the weekends. Well I decided to actually keep track and only use up to my extra points on the weekends so I did. Also, I didn't drink any soda this weekend like I usually do and I found some low cal adult beverage recipes at the Hungry Girl website, as well as some 0 calorie margarita mix (made with Splenda) from a company called Baja Bob. Got it at my local liquor store. Anyway, I feel good about the changes I am making and feel it will be the little extra I needed to actually start shedding a pound or so a week! Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

ArielSRL said:


> I am -1.2!! Whoo hoo! I just finally decided to keep more of an eye on my weekend splurges. I am doing Weight Watchers (no meetings, just following the plan) and I never use my extra points during the week, but I would cheat on the weekends. Well I decided to actually keep track and only use up to my extra points on the weekends so I did. Also, I didn't drink any soda this weekend like I usually do and I found some low cal adult beverage recipes at the Hungry Girl website, as well as some 0 calorie margarita mix (made with Splenda) from a company called Baja Bob. Got it at my local liquor store. Anyway, I feel good about the changes I am making and feel it will be the little extra I needed to actually start shedding a pound or so a week! Wish me luck!



LUCK!  

Got a call from the DR and I am very anemic.  Made a follow up appointment to discuss how to handle it.  Glad it wasn't something more to worry about!


----------



## dwheatl

No weigh-in from me this week. I'm in SLC. Meeting the threadmama and Spongemommie tomrrow. Woo hoo!


----------



## DisneyObsession

It has been so long since I had checked in, that a new thead was started and you are so far along!  I am amazed!

Life has been keeping me very busy, as I am working a new job with the bank, Fraud Specialist, DD, SIL & GS have moved back home and she is pregnant again and DS is getting married next June! Life is full!

On the weight front, I have lost almost 20lbs since last I was here. Eating healthy has been the key and has helped DH & DS as well. We are all getting healthier. 

I will need to backtrack a little and catch up with everyone. I am back and will check in regularly.....I have missed you all and can't wait to "see" what you have been up to!


----------



## UtahMama

UGH! I sooo need to get back on track! 
Went camping (camping FOOD, people!) and need to stop snackin'.

Meh. I hate excuses so after a weekend of yumminess, I'm putting my carcass back on track.

Dweeatl....so loved meeting you!

Gayle- GOOD for you! I'm down 17 since we started the smack down!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> UGH! I sooo need to get back on track!
> Went camping (camping FOOD, people!) and need to stop snackin'.
> 
> Meh. I hate excuses so after a weekend of yumminess, I'm putting my carcass back on track.
> 
> Dweeatl....so loved meeting you!
> 
> Gayle- GOOD for you! I'm down 17 since we started the smack down!



hi utah mama! this thread hasnt been the same since u have been gone!  we need to pump this thread back to life.

what about it peeps lets all recommit monday! start posting more...myself included


----------



## AnnNan

I lost 3 pounds this week, but it is the 3 I gained on a little weekend trip last week, but I'm almost back to my highest loss (20 pounds - right now I'm back to 19).  I'm trying to get into a regular routine.  My gym offers a "body shock" class ( 30 minutes) that I try to get to three days a week and I've also picked up a 30 minute Pilates class that I really like two days a week.  

I've decided if I do Body Shock & cardio Monday
Pilates, Body Shock & a little cardio Tues & Thur
and 30 minutes to an hour cardio (three other days a week)

I'll still be doing less that I was during the Biggest Loser competition I did, but I still should be able to continue losing weight - so that's my goal!

Hope everybody has a great week!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Didn't make it by here yesterday, but I'm +1 this week.  DR said that he has a few more tests he wants to run before he can figure what the cause of my anemia is for sure, but we started with Iron supplements.  I hate taking them because they make me feel horrible.  Bloated, more nauseas than I normally get, and I feel like all the energy is zapped out of me.    Feels almost worse than being anemic!  Anyway, he should have a better idea of things this next week, and we can go from there.

Eating-wise things have been fine, but without much energy, I have not been doing much in the way of exercising.  Hoping that I am able to solve that problem here soon.  

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend... have a great week!


----------



## LMO429

Getting back on the health wagon again tomorrow! who is with me!!!  I have been exercising and working out pretty consistently but I feel like Im giving into temptation to easily especially on the weekend

let's get this thread back to where it was.  it use to be always the first thread on my user cp and now I have to search for it.

Let's Get it Started!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Who is with me?!?!?!?

My goal is to lose 4 to 5 pounds a month the healthy way! and have a normal life in doing so.


----------



## AnnNan

LittleBoPeep said:


> Didn't make it by here yesterday, but I'm +1 this week.  DR said that he has a few more tests he wants to run before he can figure what the cause of my anemia is for sure, but we started with Iron supplements.  I hate taking them because they make me feel horrible.  Bloated, more nauseas than I normally get, and I feel like all the energy is zapped out of me.    Feels almost worse than being anemic!  Anyway, he should have a better idea of things this next week, and we can go from there.
> 
> Eating-wise things have been fine, but without much energy, I have not been doing much in the way of exercising.  Hoping that I am able to solve that problem here soon.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your weekend... have a great week!



I'm sorry you're feeling so tired.  It's frustrating to know what you want to do but not have the energy to do it.  I know some days are just longer than others and I can tell I don't have the same energy to work as hard as I would like.  I hope the doctor can help you feel better.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> It has been so long since I had checked in, that a new thead was started and you are so far along!  I am amazed!
> 
> Life has been keeping me very busy, as I am working a new job with the bank, Fraud Specialist, DD, SIL & GS have moved back home and she is pregnant again and DS is getting married next June! Life is full!
> 
> On the weight front, I have lost almost 20lbs since last I was here. Eating healthy has been the key and has helped DH & DS as well. We are all getting healthier.
> 
> I will need to backtrack a little and catch up with everyone. I am back and will check in regularly.....I have missed you all and can't wait to "see" what you have been up to!



Wow! that is amazing 20lbs!   any other tips you can share!


----------



## LMO429

It's Monday Peeps! Time to Start Fresh! 

I leave for in 4 months for walt disney world again  My first time at Christmas.

Going to try and eat as clean as possible today and drink ALOT of water!

I am also when possible eat organic I started to read master your metabolism and it truly is an eye opener.


----------



## ArielSRL

LittleBoPeep said:


> LUCK!



Thanks!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay, I am a teacher and I went back to work last week so it has been hard to find the time to Dis. Also, lots of "bad" food provided by the principals and PTA last week, along with a visit from AF and no time to work out. But even with all that, I was -.4 on Friday weigh-in!


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Okay, I am a teacher and I went back to work last week so it has been hard to find the time to Dis. Also, lots of "bad" food provided by the principals and PTA last week, along with a visit from AF and no time to work out. But even with all that, I was -.4 on Friday weigh-in!



thank is great considering all the temptations at school


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> thank is great considering all the temptations at school




Thanks. I was quite surprised! Not sure my luck will hold out this week though, as I haven't done the best with food that past few days b/c I have been so exhausted trying to get everything ready for the first day today. Probably going with easy (and sometimes not so healthy) the rest of the week, as well. Gonna do better next week, when things start settling down.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks. I was quite surprised! Not sure my luck will hold out this week though, as I haven't done the best with food that past few days b/c I have been so exhausted trying to get everything ready for the first day today. Probably going with easy (and sometimes not so healthy) the rest of the week, as well. Gonna do better next week, when things start settling down.



I think I read somewhere that its 80% diet and 20% working out. 

I am trying to work out on the diet part I got the working out down


----------



## LMO429

Good Morning Peeps!

What are you tips for losing an "Alll or nothing attitude" when it comes to diet and exercise


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Peeping in.....

Hey guys.....Im officially rejoining! Thanks everyone for breathing a bit of life into this thread, I miss it!

So, exercise and dieting has been going pretty well. Ive stopped following WW as such, im more tracking what I eat and trying to stick to healthy foods, and more filling foods rather than rubbish junk food that you are hungry an hour after eating!

Im in a bit of a rut with the exercise, I need to find something that suits me. DH bought us both some running shoes, so im going to give running a go. Theres so many places near me that I can go and run and I haven't been taking advantage of this, so thats the long term plan. 

Short term exercise has been the cross trainer, and every now and again an exercise dvd. 

Once I get my bum into gear *hopefully* the rest will fall into place.

What I WILL be doing is checking in here every day. I may not weigh myself as at the minute Im concentrating on the exercise/getting more healthy aspect of it, and the weight loss will surely follow.


----------



## Tinkabella

Someone give me a hand....I am climbing back on this wagon !  

I was one of Wendy's peeps way, way back.  I have fallen back into my bad habits (too much white everything...flour, sugar..ya know.) and I am ready to jump on board.

I turn 40 in November and I want to be 20 pounds lighter.   I have been walking 5K weekday mornings with a friend and come September I will start 5 mornings of Aerobics at our local community gym. 

...the weather here in Montreal, Quebec has been HORRIBLE !  We usually have hot dry summers but all it has done this year is rain !   Very unmotivating.
*
  Wendy*:  OMG...Thread-mama is back   I was delighted to see your post !  I hope everything is going well...I was wondering what you and Misty have been up to.  Both of you were in my prayers as I know the last 6 months must have been trying.
*
Little Bo Pee*p:  Watch the anemia !  I had the same problem last year and had to take numerous iron injections.   They made me super sick.   Like you I thought the anemia was better.  Hang in there, once you body is back on track you will feel a million times better.  
*
Danielle*:  Is that Danielle I see ?   I remember you from back on the original thread !  Nice to see you again.

*Nancy*:  Your BL program sounds fantastic !  Very motivating.   What are you eating ?  Low carb/low fat ?  Share your secrets girlfriend...
*
Disney Obsession*:  20 pounds sounds like pretty numbers to me ! 

*LMO*:  I'm with you...Lets get this party started !

*Ariel*:  Nice to meet ya ! 

*DisneyGalUK*: Great idea (checking in often)...I am going to try an pop by everday as well.

Have a super skinny day everyone !   


Kim


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Peeping in.....
> 
> Hey guys.....Im officially rejoining! Thanks everyone for breathing a bit of life into this thread, I miss it!
> 
> So, exercise and dieting has been going pretty well. Ive stopped following WW as such, im more tracking what I eat and trying to stick to healthy foods, and more filling foods rather than rubbish junk food that you are hungry an hour after eating!
> 
> Im in a bit of a rut with the exercise, I need to find something that suits me. DH bought us both some running shoes, so im going to give running a go. Theres so many places near me that I can go and run and I haven't been taking advantage of this, so thats the long term plan.
> 
> Short term exercise has been the cross trainer, and every now and again an exercise dvd.
> 
> Once I get my bum into gear *hopefully* the rest will fall into place.
> 
> What I WILL be doing is checking in here every day. I may not weigh myself as at the minute Im concentrating on the exercise/getting more healthy aspect of it, and the weight loss will surely follow.




if you are looking for a new form of exercise check this out! but beware it HARD but so rewarding Im on my second week of it!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/insanity.do


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~

I've been so unpeepish lately. I've been a samer  not sure how though........ I am watching what I eat, try to do well all day and stay OP for most of the week. Nights can be hard and weekends are the worst. This week is going to be a bust, we're going to the state fair and then we have a weekend in the Chicago area. 

We still haven't heard much about our house. The listing went pending (meaning they have an offer and they aren't taking anymore.) We were the only offer so that's a good thing but we can't move forward until the seller's bank sends the paperwork back. It's been 6 weeks already. You'd think they'd decide quickly so they don't have to foreclose on another property. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## UtahMama

EEEEK....My big long sweet post just poofed! I swear...all y'all who posted since I last posted on the 4th can assume I was spreading some peep love!

OK...now for the matter at hand:

Today....

Breakfast- Cottage cheese pancake (insanely delicious, I'll post the recipe. Trust me on it's deliciousness) with spray butter and "simply fruit" apricot spread. drinking a huge coffee to wake the heck up!

Lunch will be a green salad with chicken and goat cheese with a raspberry vinegrette. YUM.

snacks: string cheese and an apple and a greek yogurt with berries added.

dinner: 


MUST rock the gym today! I cant make my birthday goal without HARD work!


Check out my idol and inspiration Tosca Reno's blogspot: http://eatcleandiet.blogspot.com/  !!!!!


----------



## LMO429

When is your B-Day Utah Mama?

I love the link you supplied!  I really think eating clean is the key...Processed foods (like frozen diet dinners, diet sodas, shakes, 100 calorie snack packs) are just POISON in disguise!

I am trying myself to eliminate all processed foods and eating as clean as possible also.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Tinkabella said:


> Someone give me a hand....I am climbing back on this wagon !



Welcome back aboard! Im glad so many people are rejoining the thread - the more people that are here, the easier it is for me to stay accountable!



LMO429 said:


> if you are looking for a new form of exercise check this out! but beware it HARD but so rewarding Im on my second week of it!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/insanity.do



Wow, that looks insanely hard! BUT, I am looking for a new challenge with good rewards so I will definitely have a good read through the info on the website!
How have you found it? Are the results visible now you are into your second week?



mousehouselover said:


> We still haven't heard much about our house. The listing went pending (meaning they have an offer and they aren't taking anymore.) We were the only offer so that's a good thing but we can't move forward until the seller's bank sends the paperwork back. It's been 6 weeks already. You'd think they'd decide quickly so they don't have to foreclose on another property.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!



 One of my work friends is currently buying a house and selling hers - I swear I have never seen someone so frazzled 



UtahMama said:


> Breakfast- Cottage cheese pancake (insanely delicious, I'll post the recipe. Trust me on it's deliciousness) with spray butter and "simply fruit" apricot spread. drinking a huge coffee to wake the heck up!



Hey Wendy!
Cottage Cheese Pancake? I'd love to see the recipe, ive never heard of it! Im always up for new food ideas!


----------



## UtahMama

Cottage Cheese Pancakes: (TRUST ME!!!!) *Great for higher protein diets*

In a blender put...

1 C. Cottage Cheese (I used fat free)
6 egg whites 
1 C. oats
2T. skim milk
4 splenda packets

pulse and blend and cook just like regular pancakes.

I love these with fresh fruit. You can do spray butter and sugar free syrup or anything you like. Kids really like them too. 

Way more filling than regular white flour versions.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Does anyon have any tips for eating out. Sometimes my family wants to go out and eat and we've been eating out much more lately. I really don't want to go because if we don't we'll save money and I can eat something healthy. But they still want to go and they won't leave me behind so I end up going and they make me eat something. I know it sounds crazy and eating out just eating the healthier options won't hurt, but I'm really trying to get back to the eating out twice a month like we used to do. Plus some of the healthier options at the resturants aren't healthy at all! 

I don't want to ruin a lunch with family but I also don't want us to only do things together that involve food and doing it often. Nobody in the house is passionate about being healthy like I am so it makes it hard to deal with when it's kind of three against one.

TIA!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Does anyon have any tips for eating out. Sometimes my family wants to go out and eat and we've been eating out much more lately. I really don't want to go because if we don't we'll save money and I can eat something healthy. But they still want to go and they won't leave me behind so I end up going and they make me eat something. I know it sounds crazy and eating out just eating the healthier options won't hurt, but I'm really trying to get back to the eating out twice a month like we used to do. Plus some of the healthier options at the resturants aren't healthy at all!
> 
> I don't want to ruin a lunch with family but I also don't want us to only do things together that involve food and doing it often. Nobody in the house is passionate about being healthy like I am so it makes it hard to deal with when it's kind of three against one.
> 
> TIA!



I think the weight watchers program would work best for you when you have to go out to eat.  WW teaches you to eat the foods you want while having a life at the same time.  You get bonus points and even more additional points from working out that can be used for when you eat out.

I have to admit I lost the most weight ever on weight watcher I really dont know why I stopped doing it when I think about it I was able to go out with my friends and enjoy life and not have to have the healthier option all the time.

the other thing that might work is eating a quarter or half of what they give you at the restaurant.  

or the other thing I do is the following: you know when you are out to eat and you are full but you are still eating just because the waitor or waitress has yet to pick up your food well I make the food unedible.  I throw water on it, pepper, sauces you know it anything that would be it to the point where I wouldnt eat it.


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyGalUK said:


> One of my work friends is currently buying a house and selling hers - I swear I have never seen someone so frazzled



Thanks! DH summed it up pretty well this morning while he was talking to our agent. He said "Our life is on hold, we can't move forward until we have an answer about the house."

Kayla~ The things that a lot of people take for granted seem to be our biggest stumbling blocks. You'd think that eating to stay healthy would be second nature but there's something that seems to draw us to the very things we know will harm us in the long run. The worst thing we can do is to label things 'good' or 'bad' espeically when we really emjoy the things we label 'bad.' I agree with Lauren that WW may be your best option. If you go to www.dwlz.com there is a link for resteraunts where you will find the points calculations for the foods they serve. I have a few things memorized so I can make a decision on the fly. I wish I could figure out why some of us have such a strong attraction to sugary, high calorie or high fat foods. I'm sure if I could figure out the link, I'd be able to write a best seller, insipre a lifestyle revolution and make a fortune. This is a life long journey and we aren't going to find the answers or finish it in one day. 

Everyone else~  I'm glad you took the time to check in with us.

I blew my day big time.  I was doing fine until I got the email letting everyone know there were bagels in the breakroom. My breakfast had worn out and I ate a Fiber One bar and was doing fine but for some reason had to go get a half a bagel. And another half at lunch..... and a whole one at my evening break......  I didn't need any of them and would've made it through my day just fine but they were there and I didn't stop myself from getting more than I needed. I have no idea why I did this to myself.


----------



## AnnNan

Tinkabella said:


> Someone give me a hand....I am climbing back on this wagon !
> 
> I was one of Wendy's peeps way, way back.  I have fallen back into my bad habits (too much white everything...flour, sugar..ya know.) and I am ready to jump on board.
> 
> I turn 40 in November and I want to be 20 pounds lighter.   I have been walking 5K weekday mornings with a friend and come September I will start 5 mornings of Aerobics at our local community gym.
> 
> *Nancy*:  Your BL program sounds fantastic !  Very motivating.   What are you eating ?  Low carb/low fat ?  Share your secrets girlfriend...
> 
> Have a super skinny day everyone !
> 
> 
> Kim


Hi, Kim, great to have you back.  I'm a terrible person to ask about eating well!  I tried making the smallest changes possible because it has to be changes I can live with permanently.  Eating in definitely helps.  I mostly drink water.  I try not to eat foods with high fructose corn syrup (which is most everything! - I feel very sugar addicted, say more than caffeine when it comes to soft drinks - it feels easier to resist everything when I'm avoiding hfcs)

One of the things that I had not heard before was just as a really general guideline  - if you look at the grams on the ingredient list of an item your protein should be 45%, carbs 35%, and fat the last 20% - obviously not perfect and leaves out some items but when I looked at what I was eating it was more like 60% carbs and I really have to work hard at it to get even close to that breakdown!

which leads to the question below...


LMO429 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> What are you tips for losing an "Alll or nothing attitude" when it comes to diet and exercise



sometimes better is way more important than perfect.  If I get my carbs from 60% down to 50% I'm still way above the guideline but I'm far better than I was and have room for improvement.  So I consider it an ongoing, absolutely forever battle.  I have to at least pay attention and try to eat better - a little more fruit, a vegetable here & there (hate them!), less bread, more water!  

And you can start over anytime - tomorrow (or this afternoon).  Just because the day starts off badly doesn't mean it has to finish that way.  

Just keep at it.  I think some people (me included, in the past) have not seen the results they wanted just because they didn't persist.  Maybe you were almost there and would have seen something, but you got down because nothing happened so you quit.  Even maintaining is incredible.  If we've been gaining for all these years and now we're not then that says to me we're making better choices or else we would still be gaining, and we just need to keep at it.

We can all do this!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning everyone!



mousehouselover said:


> Thanks! DH summed it up pretty well this morning while he was talking to our agent. He said "Our life is on hold, we can't move forward until we have an answer about the house."



I think she would whole-heartedly agree with this!

So, Im on my second litre of water which is good - not so good because Im at work and we have 27 steps to walk upstairs to go to the bathroom! Its all good exercise though!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> I think the weight watchers program would work best for you when you have to go out to eat.  WW teaches you to eat the foods you want while having a life at the same time.  You get bonus points and even more additional points from working out that can be used for when you eat out.
> 
> I have to admit I lost the most weight ever on weight watcher I really dont know why I stopped doing it when I think about it I was able to go out with my friends and enjoy life and not have to have the healthier option all the time.
> 
> the other thing that might work is eating a quarter or half of what they give you at the restaurant.
> 
> or the other thing I do is the following: you know when you are out to eat and you are full but you are still eating just because the waitor or waitress has yet to pick up your food well I make the food unedible.  I throw water on it, pepper, sauces you know it anything that would be it to the point where I wouldnt eat it.



Thanks, I'll have to look into it. My grandma was on weightwatchers a few weeks ago and has a cookbook, maybe I can find some stuff that I can fix at home and find at resturants.

I really like that last idea! We go out to eat at buffets and I have this mentality that we pay for the buffet, I might as well eat all that I can without blowing up because we might not be back for awhile. Then I end up feeling horrible and wanting to go to bed afterwards.



mousehouselover said:


> Thanks! DH summed it up pretty well this morning while he was talking to our agent. He said "Our life is on hold, we can't move forward until we have an answer about the house."
> 
> Kayla~ The things that a lot of people take for granted seem to be our biggest stumbling blocks. You'd think that eating to stay healthy would be second nature but there's something that seems to draw us to the very things we know will harm us in the long run. The worst thing we can do is to label things 'good' or 'bad' espeically when we really emjoy the things we label 'bad.' I agree with Lauren that WW may be your best option. If you go to www.dwlz.com there is a link for resteraunts where you will find the points calculations for the foods they serve. I have a few things memorized so I can make a decision on the fly. I wish I could figure out why some of us have such a strong attraction to sugary, high calorie or high fat foods. I'm sure if I could figure out the link, I'd be able to write a best seller, insipre a lifestyle revolution and make a fortune. This is a life long journey and we aren't going to find the answers or finish it in one day.
> 
> Everyone else~  I'm glad you took the time to check in with us.
> 
> I blew my day big time.  I was doing fine until I got the email letting everyone know there were bagels in the breakroom. My breakfast had worn out and I ate a Fiber One bar and was doing fine but for some reason had to go get a half a bagel. And another half at lunch..... and a whole one at my evening break......  I didn't need any of them and would've made it through my day just fine but they were there and I didn't stop myself from getting more than I needed. I have no idea why I did this to myself.



Thanks! I'll check that website out. 

Another thing I'm really excited for is moving out where I can get rid of all the temptations. We have choclate and all this unhealthy food that's staring at me everyday but once I move out and I can control what's in my house and I know without it there, I can do it. 

I understand the all or nothing mentality too. It happened to me yesterday, I ate tons of stuff for no reason and when the day was over I felt horrible but said "Today's already over, I might as well finish it off!" and found a chocolate chip ice cream sandwhich and ate it. I felt horrible about it this morning. 

I also have a problem with eating too much of the healthy stuff. I could eat a whole can of nuts, or a box of whole wheat crackers if I wanted too. I end up getting many handfuls and just keep telling myself it's healthy so I can eat however much I want when I can't.  I would do that with veggies but I don't seem to eat enough of those. 

I've gotten a job recently and keep making up excuses that I will exercise while at work (Standing and running around. Just fast food) but in reality it's not exercise. After not exercising for a few days I just lose the drive and even though I know I'll feel better afterwards I can't get over the satisfaction of taking a shower and getting on the computer now. I'm much better at planning then acting on it. Every night I say I'll get up exercise and eat well and it never seems to happen just right.

The only thing I've really been able to stick to is giving up soda which I've been without since last June. That was pretty easy and I can't understand why I can't do that with healthy food or exercise. Being healthy can be frustrating. I'm trying really hard to work on my abs becasue I'm in a healthy weight range but most of my fat is on my stomach and I know that's bad for my heart.

Wow, long post. Sorry.


----------



## LMO429

mousehouselover said:


> Thanks! DH summed it up pretty well this morning while he was talking to our agent. He said "Our life is on hold, we can't move forward until we have an answer about the house."
> 
> Kayla~ The things that a lot of people take for granted seem to be our biggest stumbling blocks. You'd think that eating to stay healthy would be second nature but there's something that seems to draw us to the very things we know will harm us in the long run. The worst thing we can do is to label things 'good' or 'bad' espeically when we really emjoy the things we label 'bad.' I agree with Lauren that WW may be your best option. If you go to www.dwlz.com there is a link for resteraunts where you will find the points calculations for the foods they serve. I have a few things memorized so I can make a decision on the fly. I wish I could figure out why some of us have such a strong attraction to sugary, high calorie or high fat foods. I'm sure if I could figure out the link, I'd be able to write a best seller, insipre a lifestyle revolution and make a fortune. This is a life long journey and we aren't going to find the answers or finish it in one day.
> 
> Everyone else~  I'm glad you took the time to check in with us.
> 
> I blew my day big time.  I was doing fine until I got the email letting everyone know there were bagels in the breakroom. My breakfast had worn out and I ate a Fiber One bar and was doing fine but for some reason had to go get a half a bagel. And another half at lunch..... and a whole one at my evening break......  I didn't need any of them and would've made it through my day just fine but they were there and I didn't stop myself from getting more than I needed. I have no idea why I did this to myself.



The dwlz site is great thanks.

See your situation with the bagel this is how my all or nothing attitude would come into play.  if I would have had the half of bagel at lunch I then would tail spin into a binge.  I am trying to hard to get rid of my all or nothing attitude I am "perfect" for days and then the second I mess up all hell breaks loss.  I need to start telling myself over and over and over again once slip if not the end of the world its a lifestyle change and I am going to eat bad things here and there ..now saying it and applying it are 2 different things.

I know my 2 biggest problems
1. ALL OR NOTHING ATTITUDE
2. EMOTIONAL EATING ONLY WHEN IM BORED!!!!!!!!!!!

if I can work on these things in my head I think im home free.


----------



## UtahMama

Good day to ya Peeps!

Today is upper body day. I have this CRAZY desire to be able to do a military push up. I can do every cheating variation except the man version. Grrrr. I'm almost there. 

LMO- "emotional eating when I'm bored" is soooo hard to re-wire! I TRY to take out any previous triggers (bored, pissy, etc) out on the gym. If not that, then I clean like a mad woman. Works for me, _usually_.  I have actually said out loud, "STOP" when I'm mindlessly opening the fridge or pantry. 

"All or nothing attitude"...I have it too! If I give myself even the slightest reward, treat, excuse, etc. I know the slippery slope I'll be on!!! So maybe it's not that bad of a problem. I'm no longer a fan of "baby-steps". I want real results and want to work hard for them. ((took a long time to get that attitude))

Breakfast was "colon blow" (steel cut oatmeal with wheat germ and ground flax seed sweetened with a bunch of raisins)

Pre work out snack was a protein bar. I'm still burping chocolate vitamins. Bleurk!

Love you Peeps!!!!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Good day to ya Peeps!
> 
> Today is upper body day. I have this CRAZY desire to be able to do a military push up. I can do every cheating variation except the man version. Grrrr. I'm almost there.
> 
> LMO- "emotional eating when I'm bored" is soooo hard to re-wire! I TRY to take out any previous triggers (bored, pissy, etc) out on the gym. If not that, then I clean like a mad woman. Works for me, _usually_.  I have actually said out loud, "STOP" when I'm mindlessly opening the fridge or pantry.
> 
> "All or nothing attitude"...I have it too! If I give myself even the slightest reward, treat, excuse, etc. I know the slippery slope I'll be on!!! So maybe it's not that bad of a problem. I'm no longer a fan of "baby-steps". I want real results and want to work hard for them. ((took a long time to get that attitude))
> 
> Breakfast was "colon blow" (steel cut oatmeal with wheat germ and ground flax seed sweetened with a bunch of raisins)
> 
> Pre work out snack was a protein bar. I'm still burping chocolate vitamins. Bleurk!
> 
> Love you Peeps!!!!



COLON BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!   that sounds like an amazing time! 

I work my butt off at the gym and you would think that would be enough for me to stop from overeating after all my hard work.

today i went to a girlfriends house i ate a slice of pizza and tried working on the fact its ok to have a slice of pizza! i did as well as possible I didnt have 2 slices and I didnt turn it into a binge either.

didnt drink as much water as I wanted to today now im chugging an chugging.

I have to start a new hobby for when I am bored and want to eat..any suggestions?!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey peeps! 

I'm just taking a few minutes to check in so y'all know I'm still here. I was a bit busy earlier tonight. I went to a little event ya may have heard of.......




Crue Fest 2 Motley Crue, Godsmack, Theory of a Deadman. I  Godsmack!!!! I've seen them live twice and they put on a kick *@&$% show everytime. 

I didn't do great with my food today, a bit too much on the go....... I went over on my points but I know how many I ate which is much better than a lot of days. 

I've got to run, it's coming up on 2am and I have a really long day tomorrow.


----------



## LMO429

MouseHouse": Cruefest sounds like an great time.  We saw Godsmack at the Borgata a couple of years back when they released their accoustic album, it was such an awesome show. scully would talk in between songs and tell you what they were about and he sounds just as great in person as he does on the album maybe even better..do you have that album its called the other side its so great.

wow its amazing how much better I have been doing just posting on these boards they really make a difference!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

What is everyone's plan for the weekend?!

How do you plan on avoiding the dreaded weekend temptations?!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

That site was great! Just that night I had to go out to pizza hut with a friend and I ended up only eating a salad and two pices of small pizza. 

I don't think I've got much going on this weekend. I've got work tomorrow for most of the day and I don't eat there so I won't be tempted by anything until I get home. Thinking I might go out to the country Sunday and take a few pictures for school.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AnnNan

The weekend is always bad for me.  My plan is to not worry too much - treat myself a little, but don't go overboard.  I also do plan a workout for Saturday which kind of keeps it on my mind.  

Actually, I was bad today so I _have_ to be good tomorrow!  

Just try to be a little better tomorrow than you were today!

Hope y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I am a SAMER for this week.  

DH, DS and DD are away camping this weekend so I have the house to myself.  Have to get the kiddos' school supplies ready because they have "Meet the Teacher" night right after they get back on Monday.  Also have plenty around the house to keep me busy... now that no one is here, I can get projects done without having to pick up behind them as well!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> That site was great! Just that night I had to go out to pizza hut with a friend and I ended up only eating a salad and two pices of small pizza.
> 
> I don't think I've got much going on this weekend. I've got work tomorrow for most of the day and I don't eat there so I won't be tempted by anything until I get home. Thinking I might go out to the country Sunday and take a few pictures for school.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



What website are you talking about.. the clean one utah  mama suggested?

Glad to see your night went well.  I went tailgating yesterday to a pre season jet game  I enjoyed myself but I didnt go over the deep end.  only have 2 more days of weekend eating to go peeps!


----------



## LMO429

Heelllllooooo! Where are the peeps at?!?

Weekend went awesome eating wise I did indulge here and there but didnt overeat!

I am going to the bahamas friday all this tropical activity is getting me crazy!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> What website are you talking about.. the clean one utah  mama suggested?
> 
> Glad to see your night went well.  I went tailgating yesterday to a pre season jet game  I enjoyed myself but I didnt go over the deep end.  only have 2 more days of weekend eating to go peeps!



No, the www.dwlz.com 

Thanks!

I start school this week! That means I'll have to exercise when I can, even if I don't want to.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

_Roll out the barrel, we'll have a barrel of fun
Roll out the barrel, we've got the blues on the run
Zing, boom, tararrel, sing out a song of good cheer
Now's the time to roll the barrel, for the gang's all here!_

Hi everyone!   Glad to see the old band is getting back together!  I'm pretty much the definition of "plateu" right now.  I've been hovering around the 162-164 mark for pretty much all of 2009.  I haven't been "hard core" with my diet or exercise, but I seem to be doing enough to not gain any weight, which is a small moral victory.

I'll try to post a little more later.  Just wanted to stop in and say hi!


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone!



Hey Aaron! How is it going? 

we are trying to pump life back into the peep thread.

I think after labor day we may start seeing more activity..I couldnt wait unitl then was starting to fall off the wagon


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Aaron! How is it going?


I'm doing good.  Like I said (which I added to my post after you saw it -- I decided I could add a little meat to the post before anybody saw it -- guess I was wrong!), I'm plateauing big time right now.  Not that I'm actually doing anything out of the ordinary to actually try to lose weight.  I guess I'm just in a rut because I haven't gained anything, so I'm just settling for the status quo.  Could be worse, but it could definitely be better.  I still have days where I look in the mirror and think "I'm such a fat-".  Then I tend to over-do the diet (really restrict my food intake) which I know isn't good either, since it usually leads to me over indulging on junk food because it is quick and easy.  I guess to sum it up I'm just feeling a little "off".  I can't quite get over the little funk that I'm in right now.  Hopefully getting this tread jump started will be all I need!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

For those of you that count calories could you tell me how many you try and stick with per day. I'm at around 1500 a day but I hear all the time teenagers are suppose to have around 2000. I don't know if I can eat that much! I eat every meal and then two snacks, so I'm just wondering if I'm hitting what I need. I'm not tired very often and have enough energy to exercise every morning for around 2 hours. I have good concentration and I am keeping around the same weight when I'm eating 1500. I'm 5'4" and 128, I'd like to be 120. (Just getting rid of the extra fat under my arms and on my lower stomach.)


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I am trying to work out on the diet part I got the working out down



Good luck!!! I'm better with the eating healthy than the working out!



Tinkabella said:


> *Ariel*:  Nice to meet ya !



Nice to meet you, as well!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> When is your B-Day Utah Mama?
> 
> I love the link you supplied!  I really think eating clean is the key...Processed foods (like frozen diet dinners, diet sodas, shakes, 100 calorie snack packs) are just POISON in disguise!
> 
> I am trying myself to eliminate all processed foods and eating as clean as possible also.



I agree that most processed food is not the "best" choice and sometimes a really bad choice, but I have heard many, many positive things from dieticians (sp?) about the frozen dinners , such as Smart Ones and Lean Cuisine. Lots of fresh veggies that are flash frozen, good portion control, not so "processed".


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyGalUK said:


> So, Im on my second litre of water which is good - not so good because Im at work and we have 27 steps to walk upstairs to go to the bathroom! Its all good exercise though!



Trying being out in a trailer with 21 first graders! I cant drink all the water I want b/c I cant go to the bathroom whenever I need to...ugh!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> What is everyone's plan for the weekend?!
> 
> How do you plan on avoiding the dreaded weekend temptations?!



I pretty much save all my extra WW points for the weekend. But I have cut back on some of the "going crazy" as well as found some low-cal adult beverage recipes that are really good, believe it or not, from the Hungry Girl website. Regular margarita = 7 points, Hungry Girl Marg = 2 points!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Didn't get a chance to post on Friday AM, but I was +.4, which I was really happy about considering that I really went with convenience over healthy and low-cal last week. I was working 11 hour days and no time to cook or worry about getting it all right. Didn't get a chance to exercise, either...so again, I'll take it and won't complain. Should do better with the food this week, but I need to get motivated to exercise. It is hard though b/c I will prob work late again this week and I am just flat out exhausted. It always takes a few weeks into the school year before I get used to the schedule.


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm here!! I went out of town over the weekend. We had a great time. I ate what I wanted, did a lot of walking and just enjoyed myself. I'm sure the scale is going to show it on Friday. I did stop eating when I was satisfied instead of eating until I was stuffed. 

Aaron! Glad to see you back. Great job maintaining this year. I know it's not where you want to be but you've made so much progress and you aren't going back to your unhealthy habits. 

 everyone else! Glad to see a few peeps are still stopping in from time to time.


----------



## AnnNan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I seem to be doing enough to not gain any weight, which is a small moral victory.


I think it is more than a small moral victory - you done such a great job inspiring us all.  Maybe you should take out your progress pictures and remind yourself just exactly what you've accomplished.




LMO429 said:


> Heelllllooooo! Where are the peeps at?!?
> 
> Weekend went awesome eating wise I did indulge here and there but didnt overeat!
> 
> I am going to the bahamas friday all this tropical activity is getting me crazy!


Sounds like a great trip - except I guess there is always a possibility of "bad weather".  Hope nothing materializes and you have a wonderful time!


I didn't eat very well over the weekend, but I did work out Saturday and today so I feel okay about it.


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> For those of you that count calories could you tell me how many you try and stick with per day. I'm at around 1500 a day but I hear all the time teenagers are suppose to have around 2000. I don't know if I can eat that much! I eat every meal and then two snacks, so I'm just wondering if I'm hitting what I need. I'm not tired very often and have enough energy to exercise every morning for around 2 hours. I have good concentration and I am keeping around the same weight when I'm eating 1500. I'm 5'4" and 128, I'd like to be 120. (Just getting rid of the extra fat under my arms and on my lower stomach.)



When Dawn use to post on the boards she had a calculation if you want to lose weight I think it was your goal weight X 12= how many calories you should eat every day in order to lose a pound a week

120X12=1440 calories a day

but at 5 4 your weight of 128 sounds great!   I would just keep doign what you are doing


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> I agree that most processed food is not the "best" choice and sometimes a really bad choice, but I have heard many, many positive things from dieticians (sp?) about the frozen dinners , such as Smart Ones and Lean Cuisine. Lots of fresh veggies that are flash frozen, good portion control, not so "processed".



I'm sure that the food industry is doing everything they can in order to make our food healthier, the more people start eating organic and shopping exclusively at health food stores/whole foods and purchase healthier kinds of food the more the food industry would have to alter the way they make processed foods in order for cosumers to buy them again.  its about choice the more people buy fast foods/quick and easy processed foods the more the food industry will produce more of it..the same goes for healthy foods if people went food shopping and just skipped processed foods entirely the food industries would have no choice but to produce better food for us. But im not holding my breath I know its not going to happen.


I understand every once in awhile you can get busy and have to eat lean cuisines/smart ones etc I do it as well, but I just know at the end of the day its not that good for me.  anything diet/100 calorie, low fat, no fat etc etc has a million chemicals in it..even the lean cuisines are strip of any real nutrients and I know when I flipped the book over I can not pronoun half the ingredients.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

That sounds good, thanks! I'm very happy with how I feel, I just want to tone up. 

Does anybody know how many calories regular hula hooping (non-weighted) burns per half hour?
I read 400, but I don't believe that can be with a normal non-weighted hula hoop. I hardly felt like I did anything when I hula hooped for thirty minutes yesterday.


----------



## DisneyObsession

So I say I'm back, then I disappear again! Yikes! I can't stand this! I have been insane with work and doing LOTS of overtime....no time to do anything fo me, but I am going to start!  I have to or I will lose my sanity!

Wendy...The Eating Clean Plan sounds alot like the Transitions diet I have been doing. I don't consider it a diet though, just eating healthier and better. What amazes me is the way the fat falls off....my belly, hips and thighs are shrinking and I am in clothes I wore 5 years ago when I was 10lbs lighter! Mostly, this plan is low-glycemic so sugar intake has really been cut down. Have you tried blue agave as a sweetner?? It's awesome in tea and I use it in my plain, FF greek yogurt with fresh berries. YUM!  We need to get this smack-down resurrected! Where's Lynda??? 

Family news here is my DD, who's family lives with us, is pregnant again and due in March. And my son has gotten engaged and will be getting married June 12, 2010. I am determined NOT to be the fat Mom at the wedding!  I have another 17lbs to lose to get me to a BMI of 25%, but would like to lose a total of 20 more by the wedding. Very doable.

Hope everyone is having a good summer! Happy Day!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> When Dawn use to post on the boards she had a calculation if you want to lose weight I think it was your goal weight X 12= how many calories you should eat every day in order to lose a pound a week


I'm glad you posted this!  I was actually looking last night for that calculation.  I'm going to try calorie counting (using the SparksPeople website) instead of WW to see if I can jumpstart things again.  I was trying to figure out how many calories I needed to eat, but I kept getting different answers.  One website said 1600, another said 2800, a few said 2100.  But using the "goal weight x 12" calculation, it puts me at an even 1800 (to reach 150 pounds) which seems about right.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Everyone 

Im still here, still plodding along. Having a few health issues, I have a doctors appointment on Thursday with will hopefully show its nothing - im wishing the days away until then! 
After that I should be around here more often, I'll be more focused!

Aaron - GREAT to see you back here! I hit a plateau too, its lasted around 10 months so far! Heres to it ending! 

So, Saturday is our First Wedding Anniversary - the time has flown by! Lauren, do you think the same with your anniversary coming up?
This time last year I was at my goal weight, now im around 9-10lbs above (im guessing a little here, its been a while since I got weighed, that is next on my to-do list )

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Im still here, still plodding along. Having a few health issues, I have a doctors appointment on Thursday with will hopefully show its nothing - im wishing the days away until then!
> After that I should be around here more often, I'll be more focused!
> 
> Aaron - GREAT to see you back here! I hit a plateau too, its lasted around 10 months so far! Heres to it ending!
> 
> So, Saturday is our First Wedding Anniversary - the time has flown by! Lauren, do you think the same with your anniversary coming up?
> This time last year I was at my goal weight, now im around 9-10lbs above (im guessing a little here, its been a while since I got weighed, that is next on my to-do list )
> 
> Hope everyone is ok




Wow! A year went by so fast I agree.  our anniversary is sept 27th..and I am 9 pounds heavier than my wedding day lol.  one of my mini goals is to be within 5 pounds of my wedding day weight by the anniversary date.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

After one day of counting calories instead of WW points, I've learned one thing -- I wasn't eating enough calories.  After all of my meals, I still had 330 calories left to eat.  I ate what I always eat, but still hadn't eaten enough.  The problem is that I had nothing healthy in the house to just snack on.  It was never an issue before because I'd eat my daily points allowance and that was it.  But I think I have to eat more when counting calories than when I count points.  Looks like I'll be stocking up on lots of fruits and veggies at the grocery store this weekend for just this occasion.


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> After one day of counting calories instead of WW points, I've learned one thing -- I wasn't eating enough calories.  After all of my meals, I still had 330 calories left to eat.  I ate what I always eat, but still hadn't eaten enough.  The problem is that I had nothing healthy in the house to just snack on.  It was never an issue before because I'd eat my daily points allowance and that was it.  But I think I have to eat more when counting calories than when I count points.  Looks like I'll be stocking up on lots of fruits and veggies at the grocery store this weekend for just this occasion.



that is one of my frustrations with ww..the point value does not equal a calories value..I was always undereating on ww..you have to ensure you use your activity points or else you are not eathing enough


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone...remember me?

sorry i have been so scarce...i have been a bit preoccupied and not weighing myself regularly so i kind of slipped out of the habit of posting on this thread...but i missed all of you and hope everyone is well..i will have to read back and catch up! 

see you soon with some updates on my end


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all!

Welcom back Gina! We've all be re-commiting, me too. I'm glad the gang is drifting back again. 

I'm so proud of myself, I've been OP all day. It may not seem like much but I've been struggling with it for a while now. I'd do really well and blow it at dinner time or grab a couple of mints in the evenings between my pm snack (that I really don't need) and going home to dinner.  A few mints don't sound bad but they're 15 cal each and I'd have nearly 100 cal worth. (I _really_ like the lifesavers wintogreen mints....) My 10th anniversary is coming up, I'd like to be the same weight I was when I got married. I have 5 lbs to go, and it'll be the lowest I've been in almost 2 yrs. 

Aaron~ That's an interesting observation. I wonder if people who stall out on ww are undereating. It makes sense, to have a lot of success at first then see it taper off and finally stop making progress altogether as the body adjusts. It's not starvation but several hundred calories under your target can serisously impact your metabolism and overall success.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hey everyone...remember me?
> 
> sorry i have been so scarce...i have been a bit preoccupied and not weighing myself regularly so i kind of slipped out of the habit of posting on this thread...but i missed all of you and hope everyone is well..i will have to read back and catch up!
> 
> see you soon with some updates on my end



hi gina!!!!! welcome back!!!! i cant believe your wedding is so close..you must post pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all! I'm up this week; not surprising considering how last week ended. I've had a ho hum attitude towards my eating habits. I need to step it up and be a lot more focused. Hopefully the big things going on in my life will help keep me on track. I know a lot of people get off track when they're super busy. I'm hoping if I set aside time to plan meals I'll be more likely to grab my preplanned meals rather than what's close at hand. It'll take me about an hour to put it together.


----------



## aries1980

hi Everyone!! I've been a samer with my pregnancy so I'm happy and the doctor because they didnt want me to gain the 25 pounds I did with Aniella so with this one I'm at 20 weeks with a 5 pound weight gain so far but its good because I can see the bad fat is falling off me and feel better about that.

Just found out IT'S A BOY!! So super excited... and only 35 days till I'm in Disney, hope everyone is doing well and I'll check in soon!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK....-1!

 I am back here with a vegeance and am committed to lose another 20 lbs by June 12, 2010 which is my son's wedding! The best way I know how is with the support of my Peeps! Thanks!

Happy Day!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyObsession said:


> OK....-1!
> 
> I am back here with a vegeance and am committed to lose another 20 lbs by June 12, 2010 which is my son's wedding! The best way I know how is with the support of my Peeps! Thanks!
> 
> Happy Day!


Great job on the loss!

This is really going to sound like a "dog ate my homework" type of excuse, but I stepped on my scale this morning to get a new starting weight, and the battery is dead!  It has actually been giving me problems for the past two years.  When we moved into our new house, it was packed into a box with other heavy items packed on top of it.  So my guess is that it was weighing those heavy items for a few months while the house was being built until it was unpacked again.  Whoops!  But I've been able to step on it and it'll say "Lo" (as in low battery).  But I'd step off and step back on and it would register my weight.  No such luck this morning.  So I probably won't be able to get a new starting weight until next week.  Bummer...


----------



## LittleBoPeep

This week I am -1.  School started this week for the kiddos, and with the group I volunteer with, we had a meeting I had to do some legwork for, so I was doing some extra running around, which looks like it helped.  It makes me want to get a pedometer!  The next couple of weeks look to be hectic as there are 2 nights of back to school, 3 more meetings to prep for, and the fall rugby season starts next Saturday.  So I'm hoping to keep up the trend!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi Peeps!!! 

I know I've been MIA for a while. I'm not sure I even know where to begin. We had our Disney trip in May, I photographed a wedding in June and July and am about to do another tomorrow. I've been editing photos in ALL my "spare" time. I have gone on a couple of weekend trips and been to a couple of concerts (including No Doubt w/Paramore and Fall Out Boy w/Panic at the Disco). And my uncle passed away. (This was the uncle with stage 4 lung cancer.) My full time job has been absolutely CRAZY. I work at a clinic in HR, and there are talks of us integrating with our partner hospital. And what I have NOT been doing is working out nearly as much as I was and tracking my calories on Sparkpeople. That's not to say I've gone hog wild, but I haven't been working as hard, and it is starting to show. I NEED to get back on track. I will be doing the best I can. I will still need to be doing a lot of work on pictures, but I will try to squeeze in more work out time. And next Friday I will weigh in and figure out exactly how much damage has been done. 

I've really missed the Peeps, and I hope everyone has been doing great! I will still be really busy for a while, but I will be making an effort to post more often. Love you all!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, Peeps, it's good to see more folks coming back. I've been a naughty peep, but tomorrow morning I am going to WW to start over. I seem to do better when I have some external accountability. 

Good luck with babies and weddings and trips and job changes and everything else coming up.


----------



## AnnNan

aries1980 said:


> hi Everyone!! I've been a samer with my pregnancy so I'm happy and the doctor because they didnt want me to gain the 25 pounds I did with Aniella so with this one I'm at 20 weeks with a 5 pound weight gain so far but its good because I can see the bad fat is falling off me and feel better about that.
> 
> Just found out IT'S A BOY!! So super excited... and only 35 days till I'm in Disney, hope everyone is doing well and I'll check in soon!


Congratulations!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi Peeps!!!
> 
> I know I've been MIA for a while. I'm not sure I even know where to begin. We had our Disney trip in May, I photographed a wedding in June and July and am about to do another tomorrow. I've been editing photos in ALL my "spare" time. I have gone on a couple of weekend trips and been to a couple of concerts (including No Doubt w/Paramore and Fall Out Boy w/Panic at the Disco). And my uncle passed away. (This was the uncle with stage 4 lung cancer.) My full time job has been absolutely CRAZY. I work at a clinic in HR, and there are talks of us integrating with our partner hospital. And what I have NOT been doing is working out nearly as much as I was and tracking my calories on Sparkpeople. That's not to say I've gone hog wild, but I haven't been working as hard, and it is starting to show. I NEED to get back on track. I will be doing the best I can. I will still need to be doing a lot of work on pictures, but I will try to squeeze in more work out time. And next Friday I will weigh in and figure out exactly how much damage has been done.
> 
> I've really missed the Peeps, and I hope everyone has been doing great! I will still be really busy for a while, but I will be making an effort to post more often. Love you all!



Wow!  You're way busy - all sounds great!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone, hope you're doing well!

I'm giving my two weeks notice at my job today, I've only been there for a month, but I really can't stand it. School is way too important to me and I've already got a million things that I'll need off for and stuff I need done that I can't do when I'm working. I came home and cried yesterday because I couldn't handle the people and the fact that I had too many things going on. On top of that, when I'm working all day I have no time to exercise or eat enough healthy things! My parents think it's a good idea and have no problem with me waiting and finding something I love to do. Wish me luck, I don't know how my boss will respond. I'm sure she's had a few people tell her at least.


----------



## ArielSRL

aries1980 said:


> hi Everyone!! I've been a samer with my pregnancy so I'm happy and the doctor because they didnt want me to gain the 25 pounds I did with Aniella so with this one I'm at 20 weeks with a 5 pound weight gain so far but its good because I can see the bad fat is falling off me and feel better about that.
> 
> Just found out IT'S A BOY!! So super excited... and only 35 days till I'm in Disney, hope everyone is doing well and I'll check in soon!



Congrats on finding out it is a boy!! And on keeping down the weight!!


----------



## ArielSRL

I am +.2 this week but I can live with it. School is still crazy (working 11 hr days, and one day was 13.5 hrs b/c of Open House at night). Plus we had a baby shower at work with cake and cheesecake and I enjoyed some of both! I am really hoping next week is the week things start settling down so I can start working out again. At least I am much more active during the day while at work, as opposed to sitting a lot in the summer.


----------



## aries1980

AnnNan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You're way busy - all sounds great!





ArielSRL said:


> Congrats on finding out it is a boy!! And on keeping down the weight!!



Thank you, I just started shopping now and can't wait to go to Disney and get him his first Disney Bear!


----------



## ArielSRL

To each, their own! Whatever works best for each person, whatever helps someone stick to a healthier plan than they used to!



LMO429 said:


> I'm sure that the food industry is doing everything they can in order to make our food healthier, the more people start eating organic and shopping exclusively at health food stores/whole foods and purchase healthier kinds of food the more the food industry would have to alter the way they make processed foods in order for cosumers to buy them again.  its about choice the more people buy fast foods/quick and easy processed foods the more the food industry will produce more of it..the same goes for healthy foods if people went food shopping and just skipped processed foods entirely the food industries would have no choice but to produce better food for us. But im not holding my breath I know its not going to happen.
> 
> 
> I understand every once in awhile you can get busy and have to eat lean cuisines/smart ones etc I do it as well, but I just know at the end of the day its not that good for me.  anything diet/100 calorie, low fat, no fat etc etc has a million chemicals in it..even the lean cuisines are strip of any real nutrients and I know when I flipped the book over I can not pronoun half the ingredients.


----------



## dwheatl

OMG, I just ate a skinny cow vanilla cone, and it was dreamy. Caramel and chocolate on vanilla. 

I haven't been to WW in a couple of years. I swear you get more food now (or maybe it's the emphasis on high fiber foods like fruit, veggies, and whole grain foods). I've been feeling really full and satisfied so far.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Just checking in really quick on my lunch break! Howdy Peeps! Hope everyone is having a great week. Mine is OK. I am super sore from the wedding I did on Saturday, but it's improving. I forgot to mention the other day that Extreme Makeover: Home Edition is in our area right now. They will be revealing the house to the family today. DH and I went out to the site Sunday. It was really neat. I took a few pics with my little camera. I will try to post a couple later. The episode is supposed to air on October 25th if anyone is interested.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

hi everyone 

I hope that all is well with each of you.  I'll be back in a couple of weeks and I promise that I'll rejoin in losing weight.  

Later


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> OMG, I just ate a skinny cow vanilla cone, and it was dreamy. Caramel and chocolate on vanilla.
> 
> I haven't been to WW in a couple of years. I swear you get more food now (or maybe it's the emphasis on high fiber foods like fruit, veggies, and whole grain foods). I've been feeling really full and satisfied so far.



I love me some Skinny Cow for sure. I like the cone, but LOVE the chocolate truffle bar!


----------



## HockeyKat

*peeks head in*  Hi!  




dwheatl said:


> OMG, I just ate a skinny cow vanilla cone, and it was dreamy. Caramel and chocolate on vanilla.
> 
> I haven't been to WW in a couple of years. I swear you get more food now (or maybe it's the emphasis on high fiber foods like fruit, veggies, and whole grain foods). I've been feeling really full and satisfied so far.



I love the chocolate ones.  LOVE!  Do the vanilla ones have that chocolate coating on the inside of the cone?


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm going shopping in the morning; I may have to pick up some of htese skinny cow ice creams.


I've been busy this week but it's been a good week. I've been OP and the scale has been showing it. I'm hoping for a nice looking number in the morning.


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> *peeks head in*  Hi!
> 
> I love the chocolate ones.  LOVE!  Do the vanilla ones have that chocolate coating on the inside of the cone?



They do! I loved the top, with chocolate and caramel, and then down through the cone, chocolate coating, and then the bottom was filled with chocolate, almost like a tiny chocolate cone inside the regular one.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

Going to be a miserable rainy weekend here   I just extended my disney trip in december I was suppose to go to the bahamas but it got canceled so now Ill be at the Grand Floridian dec 9th - dec 14th! cant wait to be at disney for xmas..and Its my weight loss goal to loss 10 pounds before that!


----------



## DisneyObsession

WEll...I might as well start off the WI's today.....-1.5! I have officially taken the 8's out of my numbers and am thrilled!!! I just have to make sure I make wise choices this weekend as DH & I are going away for a 3 day weekend. We will be looking at venues for the rehearsal dinner for DS's wedding next June. Now to add exercise somehow......

Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new here other than LOTS of Overime at work. (Which looks very good in my paycheck!) 

I'll check back tonight when I get home. Happy Day!


----------



## HockeyKat

dwheatl said:


> They do! I loved the top, with chocolate and caramel, and then down through the cone, chocolate coating, and then the bottom was filled with chocolate, almost like a tiny chocolate cone inside the regular one.



Ohhh!!  I am so going to have to try one.  I love caramel.  

My weekend is busy, busy.   I have 3 hockey games between today and tomorrow, tonight at 8:30PM, tomorrow at 8AM and 5:45PM.   Sunday I am doing a 5K at 8:30AM and then might have another game, at 11:30AM.   Sun afternoon I am collapsing!!

WDW trip is in 2 weeks!  We will be there from Sept 10-20... 10-13 at CSR, 13-18 at BCV, and 18-20 back to CSR.    13-18 is a family trip, and the rest of the nights are for D and I to enjoy.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps! I have weighed in at 196.2. That's down from last week by about 2 lbs, but *up from my last weigh in (AGES ago in June!) by about 2 lbs.* Of course I had never lost all of my weight from my May WDW trip. So in order to get back to my lowest weight, I need to lose about 8 lbs, I think. Anyway, I'm ready to get rid of it, so let's see how it goes. I'm working on pics today (as usual) and hopefully going to the movies tonight to see 500 Days of Summer. 



LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Going to be a miserable rainy weekend here   I just extended my disney trip in december I was suppose to go to the bahamas but it got canceled so now Ill be at the Grand Floridian dec 9th - dec 14th! cant wait to be at disney for xmas..and Its my weight loss goal to loss 10 pounds before that!



Hey Lauren! Our trips overlap again! Want to try for a meet again? We are at SSR from Dec 5th - Dec 13th. 



HockeyKat said:


> Ohhh!!  I am so going to have to try one.  I love caramel.


 
I love caramel too! I'm gonna have to see if I can find these.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

We are back from the Coast, had a fantastic week but now I feel fat and disgusting! I am so getting back on track!

I have read back - ARIES, congratulations on finding out its a boy! 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## dwheatl

My weigh-ins will now be on Saturday, since that's my WW day. I am Down 2.6. Not the best for a first week at WW, but I don't have as much to lose as I used to, and I kept some of my good habits all along (exercise, water). I told DH I could have lost more this week if I had let myself totally go off the wagon before, but of course it's better to have less to lose and take it off gradually.


DisneyObsession said:


> WEll...I might as well start off the WI's today.....-1.5! I have officially taken the 8's out of my numbers and am thrilled!!! I just have to make sure I make wise choices this weekend as DH & I are going away for a 3 day weekend. We will be looking at venues for the rehearsal dinner for DS's wedding next June. Now to add exercise somehow......



Woo hoo. Gotta love dropping a digit! Hope you are enjoying your weekend. And if you're away with DH, I could suggest some exercise, since UM's not here to drop the insinuendos.



HockeyKat said:


> Ohhh!!  I am so going to have to try one.  I love caramel.
> WDW trip is in 2 weeks!  We will be there from Sept 10-20... 10-13 at CSR, 13-18 at BCV, and 18-20 back to CSR.    13-18 is a family trip, and the rest of the nights are for D and I to enjoy.


 
Lucky you, nice to have family time and time to yourselves.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps! I have weighed in at 196.2. That's down from last week by about 2 lbs, but *up from my last weigh in (AGES ago in June!) by about 2 lbs.* Of course I had never lost all of my weight from my May WDW trip. So in order to get back to my lowest weight, I need to lose about 8 lbs, I think. Anyway, I'm ready to get rid of it, so let's see how it goes. I'm working on pics today (as usual) and hopefully going to the movies tonight to see 500 Days of Summer.
> I love caramel too! I'm gonna have to see if I can find these.


That's funny that we think alike. I told DH that I took off the post-Paris lbs this week, so my next goal is to take off the European lbs, then go from there. 
I get the Skinny Cows at Costco. The box comes with some vanilla cones, some chocolate, and the vanilla truffle bars. They are all excellent!




DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We are back from the Coast, had a fantastic week but now I feel fat and disgusting! I am so getting back on track!
> 
> I have read back - ARIES, congratulations on finding out its a boy!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day


 Glad you had a nice trip. Don't beat yourself up. I read something from a dietician that said we are supposed to feast once in a while, then get back to healthy eating. The problem is when we continually feast. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## aries1980

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We are back from the Coast, had a fantastic week but now I feel fat and disgusting! I am so getting back on track!
> 
> I have read back - ARIES, congratulations on finding out its a boy!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day



Thank you!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey everyone.  Just popping my virtual head here quick to say hi.  I don't have a weigh-in number just yet.  My scale had a dead battery a week or two ago.  Replaced it and got a starting number.  (165 -- 8 pounds above my lowest but around what I've been maintaining for the past year or so.)  But two weeks ago and into last week I had a cold or flu or something, which meant lots of comfort food and no exercise. This past Thursday was my 4-year wedding anniversary; I didn't think to weigh myself Thursday, and I didn't want to see an ugly number on Friday.  So I avoided the scale.  Hopefully this week I'll get back on that scale.  But calorie counting is going well.  I find myself eating a little more than I used to, which I am hoping won't have a negative effect on my weight.  I'm trying to fill in those calories with lots of fruits and some nuts and stuff like that.  I finally started to exercise again this past weekend, so we'll see what sort of damage I did to myself the past two weeks.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## AnnNan

no loss, but I have gotten into a pretty good routine and all my clothes seem to be continually fitting better so I hope I'm building muscle and getting rid of fat.  Eventually, that has to turn into actual pounds lost!  That's the optimistic viewpoint.  (Please don't burst my bubble!)



HockeyKat said:


> My weekend is busy, busy.   I have 3 hockey games between today and tomorrow, tonight at 8:30PM, tomorrow at 8AM and 5:45PM.   Sunday I am doing a 5K at 8:30AM and then might have another game, at 11:30AM.   Sun afternoon I am collapsing!!
> 
> WDW trip is in 2 weeks!  We will be there from Sept 10-20... 10-13 at CSR, 13-18 at BCV, and 18-20 back to CSR.    13-18 is a family trip, and the rest of the nights are for D and I to enjoy.


Wow!




Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm working on pics today (as usual) and hopefully going to the movies tonight to see 500 Days of Summer.


So are you basically working two full time jobs now?

Hope everyone has a successful week!  I didn't do very well with my water today.  I'm going to finish another bottle before I go to bed - keeps me from eating so much!  And I'm going to do better tomorrow!


Gina!?  How's it going?


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone!
I'm still around. Just not doing much with the diet. Some of you may know that I injured my knee in June just when I was ready to join the gym. I bought Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred video worked out to it once and well lets just say the next day my knee was not so good. So after an MRI and seeing an Orthopedic surgeon I have very minimal torn cartilage in my knee but the swelling has been horrible! I have been in PT all summer and was not able to work out at all! 

Good news is my knee feels 10 times better than what it did. ( I was able to go out for a walk yesterday) Plus I have been able to maintain my weight. I think after Labor Day I will join WW again I just received in the mail about a deal they have going on right now. 

Have a great day everyone! Oh and I have to do this  my kids are back to school today!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps! I have weighed in at 196.2. That's down from last week by about 2 lbs, but *up from my last weigh in (AGES ago in June!) by about 2 lbs.* Of course I had never lost all of my weight from my May WDW trip. So in order to get back to my lowest weight, I need to lose about 8 lbs, I think. Anyway, I'm ready to get rid of it, so let's see how it goes. I'm working on pics today (as usual) and hopefully going to the movies tonight to see 500 Days of Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren! Our trips overlap again! Want to try for a meet again? We are at SSR from Dec 5th - Dec 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> I love caramel too! I'm gonna have to see if I can find these.



Yes let's meet up this time for sure

i will make my plan hopefully once the dec hours come out and I will let you know my schedule


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Ack I haven't exercised regularly for about 3 weeks and I feel horrible. But, I finally convinced a friend to start training for a 5k with me. So every Wednesday after school we're getting together to go running. It should be fun, and hopefully I'll get back on track. 

Hope everyone's doing okay!


----------



## mousehouselover

I had to pop in and share my good news. My DSiL gifted our family with a sweet little boy today! She had a rough go of it keeping the little guy where he belonged earlier in the pregnancy but then he got so comfortable he overstayed his lease and they had to evict him today. (She had an enduced labor.) 

Peepwise I've been doing pretty good. I've been maintaining my weight. I have little splurges every now and then but for the most part I really want to be OP so it really is a lot easier.


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Ack I haven't exercised regularly for about 3 weeks and I feel horrible. But, I finally convinced a friend to start training for a 5k with me. So every Wednesday after school we're getting together to go running. It should be fun, and hopefully I'll get back on track.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing okay!


Good girl. That's great to get a friend to support you.


mousehouselover said:


> I had to pop in and share my good news. My DSiL gifted our family with a sweet little boy today! She had a rough go of it keeping the little guy where he belonged earlier in the pregnancy but then he got so comfortable he overstayed his lease and they had to evict him today. (She had an enduced labor.)
> 
> Peepwise I've been doing pretty good. I've been maintaining my weight. I have little splurges every now and then but for the most part I really want to be OP so it really is a lot easier.


Congrats on the baby boy and the staying OP.


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm still around. Just not doing much with the diet. Some of you may know that I injured my knee in June just when I was ready to join the gym. I bought Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred video worked out to it once and well lets just say the next day my knee was not so good. So after an MRI and seeing an Orthopedic surgeon I have very minimal torn cartilage in my knee but the swelling has been horrible! I have been in PT all summer and was not able to work out at all!
> 
> Good news is my knee feels 10 times better than what it did. ( I was able to go out for a walk yesterday) Plus I have been able to maintain my weight. I think after Labor Day I will join WW again I just received in the mail about a deal they have going on right now.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Oh and I have to do this  my kids are back to school today!



Somehow I missed your post. so sorry to hear about your knee. Good for you for keeping the weight stable despite being laid up. I just joined WW a week and a half ago, and it is going really well. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lovealldisney

dwheatl said:


> Somehow I missed your post. so sorry to hear about your knee. Good for you for keeping the weight stable despite being laid up. I just joined WW a week and a half ago, and it is going really well. Let me know what you think.





Are you doing the Momentum or Points plan? What is the difference?


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi my peeps - I'm back again!  My computer went  and I couldn't get on for weeks and my mom has been sick (she has pancreatic cancer for those who don't know), well it spread so I wasn't really up to chatting and we also had to cancel our WDW trip for this year because of $$$$$ and my DH maybe not having a job - but as you can see by my ticker we're trying our plans again for next year.  cross your fingers

Now for the peep in me - I did lose but I will wait until Friday to post that!

Starting also a walking thing for work (we count how many steps we do in a day, I don't know what the prize is but who cares it will get me to walk right?) then after that I'm going to start my C25K again now that the kids are back in school I can walk during the day, by myself and not have to stop to wait for them LOL


----------



## Disneyfreak92

AnnNan said:


> no loss, but I have gotten into a pretty good routine and all my clothes seem to be continually fitting better so I hope I'm building muscle and getting rid of fat.  Eventually, that has to turn into actual pounds lost!  That's the optimistic viewpoint.  (Please don't burst my bubble!)
> 
> 
> So are you basically working two full time jobs now?



I think that is a good sign! It sounds like you're doing great! 

And yes, at this time, it is basically like I'm working two full time jobs. Three weddings this summer, senior pictures coming up, possibly some engagement photos. I've also been designing new business cards and brochures. Things will probably settle down a little with the actual editing of photos once I finish working on the photos from this third wedding. 



LMO429 said:


> Yes let's meet up this time for sure
> 
> i will make my plan hopefully once the dec hours come out and I will let you know my schedule



Sounds like a plan. I'll do the same.


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Are you doing the Momentum or Points plan? What is the difference?


 We didn't have a choice. It's Momentum, which means you track your points, but have to add in positive behaviors like eating whole grains, fruits and veggies, drinking your water, etc. It feels like the most I've had to eat on WW, I guess because of the emphasis on filling foods like those mentioned above. 
I'm the kind who needs someone to mandate eating veggies, otherwise I'll get many of my calories in a day from sugar and fat. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi my peeps - I'm back again!  My computer went  and I couldn't get on for weeks and my mom has been sick (she has pancreatic cancer for those who don't know), well it spread so I wasn't really up to chatting and we also had to cancel our WDW trip for this year because of $$$$$ and my DH maybe not having a job - but as you can see by my ticker we're trying our plans again for next year.  cross your fingers
> 
> Now for the peep in me - I did lose but I will wait until Friday to post that!
> 
> Starting also a walking thing for work (we count how many steps we do in a day, I don't know what the prize is but who cares it will get me to walk right?) then after that I'm going to start my C25K again now that the kids are back in school I can walk during the day, by myself and not have to stop to wait for them LOL


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone just found a great new podcast for runners. Go to itunes and type podrunner in the search box. It's a collection of music for runners, it has the estimated BPM and they have around 75 so far. The music is very heart pumping for running and for general exercise. I'm downloading them all at the moment, but thought I'd share this with you all! If you google their website you can download the tracks there too.


----------



## DisneyLaura

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone just found a great new podcast for runners. Go to itunes and type podrunner in the search box. It's a collection of music for runners, it has the estimated BPM and they have around 75 so far. The music is very heart pumping for running and for general exercise. I'm downloading them all at the moment, but thought I'd share this with you all! If you google their website you can download the tracks there too.



Thanks!  Now I just need an iPod LOL.  I have an MP3 player and I still don't know how to use that.

Well guys I'm -1 from last week so that's a good start.  I really missed all of you.


----------



## dwheatl

I went to WW this morning, and I'm down 2! I'm very happy with that. I brought dessert to my friends house last night - 100 calorie oreos crushed in the bottom of a bowl, 1/2 banana fried with no-stick spray and sprinkled with cinnamon, 1 TB chocolate syrup drizzled over it, and fat-free whipped cream on top. 4 pts and yummy.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone, I went to target today and I found a T'ai chi kit (Gaiam) for $5 and a Timex Heart rate monitor (regular $70) for $20!!

I'm not sure if every target has them on sale, but I know the cashier said they were going to stop carrying the timex brand and wanted to get rid of them so you might want to check it out! He said that a professor had one of the same watches and loved it and when he heard they were going on sale he came and bought two more just in case. I haven't really tried it  yet but from the reviews on amazon it's very reliable! I'll post tomorrow about the T'ai chi and the monitor both. Have a great evening!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all! I overslept on Friday and didn't get to weigh in. I've had a lot going on this weekend so I know my weight will be off until next week. 

I found out on Thurs that I'm going to be a very busy woman for the next 8 weeks or so. We finally got an approved contract on our house!!!  As long as all the inspections and the appraisal clear the bank, we're closing in the middle of Oct and moving at the end of the month! To get there, I have to pack my 2000+ sq ft house, I have a 40 mile breast cancer walk and our Reniassance Faire to get through. It's like we've been sitting in idle all summer and now we're hitting the gas. 

I hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> I had to pop in and share my good news. My DSiL gifted our family with a sweet little boy today! She had a rough go of it keeping the little guy where he belonged earlier in the pregnancy but then he got so comfortable he overstayed his lease and they had to evict him today. (She had an enduced labor.)
> 
> Peepwise I've been doing pretty good. I've been maintaining my weight. I have little splurges every now and then but for the most part I really want to be OP so it really is a lot easier.



Congrats!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi my peeps - I'm back again!  My computer went  and I couldn't get on for weeks and my mom has been sick (she has pancreatic cancer for those who don't know), well it spread so I wasn't really up to chatting and we also had to cancel our WDW trip for this year because of $$$$$ and my DH maybe not having a job - but as you can see by my ticker we're trying our plans again for next year.  cross your fingers



Sorry to hear about all the bad stuff. Sending lots of pixie dust your way for your trip and for good things to happen!


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all! I overslept on Friday and didn't get to weigh in. I've had a lot going on this weekend so I know my weight will be off until next week.
> 
> I found out on Thurs that I'm going to be a very busy woman for the next 8 weeks or so. We finally got an approved contract on our house!!!  As long as all the inspections and the appraisal clear the bank, we're closing in the middle of Oct and moving at the end of the month! To get there, I have to pack my 2000+ sq ft house, I have a 40 mile breast cancer walk and our Reniassance Faire to get through. It's like we've been sitting in idle all summer and now we're hitting the gas.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great holiday!



Congrats!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi all! I've been MIA for about 2 weeks I think. I think I managed to miss a few weigh-ins as well. I think I was up a little bit the week before last but last week I was -1.4 lbs! Whoo hoo! Of course, I don't know how this week will be b/c I knowingly went OP for the holiday weekend. I am back on plan as of yesterday and actually worked out last night for an hour for the first time in several weeks. It seems that school has started to settle down, therefore my goal is to get back into my workout program. Hoping that will jumpstart my weight loss as I have been pretty much stuck since spring. Wish me luck!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps! 

So I rejoined weight watchers online yesterday morning! I for one was glad to see the summer be over the weather in nyc was off this year, and it rained alot and my eating was out of control.

the one thing that I always have success with is weight watchers so Im going to do it again.  Our disney trip is 12 weeks from today I would love to lose 10 to 15 pounds between now and then


----------



## AnnNan

I've had a good week but after goofing off for the holiday weekend I couldn't expect to actually lose any.  I'm glad to just be holding my own.  I'm going to try to behave myself better this weekend!


----------



## aries1980

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all! I overslept on Friday and didn't get to weigh in. I've had a lot going on this weekend so I know my weight will be off until next week.
> 
> I found out on Thurs that I'm going to be a very busy woman for the next 8 weeks or so. We finally got an approved contract on our house!!!  As long as all the inspections and the appraisal clear the bank, we're closing in the middle of Oct and moving at the end of the month! To get there, I have to pack my 2000+ sq ft house, I have a 40 mile breast cancer walk and our Reniassance Faire to get through. It's like we've been sitting in idle all summer and now we're hitting the gas.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great holiday!



Congrats and Ren Faire in Tuxedo NY?? I'm trying to go before it closes..


----------



## mousehouselover

aries1980 said:


> Congrats and Ren Faire in Tuxedo NY?? I'm trying to go before it closes..



Thanks. Our Ren Faire is in Fishers, IN. It's a young faire, only 5 yrs old but is gaining a lot of attention. We've got longer running area faires concerned about our success. We also had a big photo layout in Reniassance Magazine last month. It may still be on the stands if anyone wants to check it out. (I'm not in it but a lot of my friends are.)

I'm still holding my own peepwise. The scale goes up a bit and then comes back down but I haven't really lost weight. I have declared that I am going reduced carb for the next couple of weeks. I would like to lose a bit of weight and I'm hoping by reducing my carbs and all the walking I'm doing as training will help further my goals. I can't beleive I'm going to be walking 40 miles two weekends from now. It's actually a bit scary now that the walk is so close. 

I've got to run, I've got sewing to do and a training walk this afternoon.


----------



## Eventer98

Hi everyone   I have been MIA for over two years...I got pregnant with my son and just had a daughter two weeks ago.  So now I am back and ready to lose this weight!  I haven't weighed myself yet but have already half started my diet!!  (It's hard to get back into it after all this time!!)  I hope I am accepted back and everyone is doing well


----------



## mousehouselover

Tara!! Welcome back! You've been missed. Congrats on your DD.


----------



## dwheatl

Eventer98 said:


> Hi everyone   I have been MIA for over two years...I got pregnant with my son and just had a daughter two weeks ago.  So now I am back and ready to lose this weight!  I haven't weighed myself yet but have already half started my diet!!  (It's hard to get back into it after all this time!!)  I hope I am accepted back and everyone is doing well



Of course you're welcome back. Good to see you.


----------



## dwheatl

I weighed in at WW this morning, and I'm down .8. I sneaked a peek earlier in the week and was doing better, but I used some extra points yesterday for some TGIF coffee cake. I'm being really conscientious about tracking everything and exercise, and this is my third week in a row with a loss.


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm +1.4 which is exactly how much I was down last week, though I am not surprised after being OP for about half the week. Time to get back on...


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps,
I am back and ready to lose some weight! I joined WW last Tuesday so I won't post my weight loss until tomorrow! 

My knee finally is feeling better. I was able to go for about a 20min. walk last night! I miss my walks! Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everybody, decided to weigh myself yesterday just for the heck of it and I'm almost back up to the 130 that I had such a problem getting below! I haven't been exercising like I should because after school I'm just so tired and want to do things I want to do. (Although exercise is appealing at times) I keep eating WAY too much of our dark chocolate, I keep having this mentality if it's at least a little bit good for you I keep telling myself I can have some more. 

I guess I'll try and start over again today, every day's a new day!

Have a great week!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Eventer98 said:


> Hi everyone   I have been MIA for over two years...I got pregnant with my son and just had a daughter two weeks ago.  So now I am back and ready to lose this weight!  I haven't weighed myself yet but have already half started my diet!!  (It's hard to get back into it after all this time!!)  I hope I am accepted back and everyone is doing well



Welcome back!  I'm back as well from a couple of months of no peeps and let me tell you I missed everyone.

I'm so sorry I forgot to post my number on friday (gotta get back into my routine of posting here again) but I weighed myself this morning and I'm -1.4

Not too shabby.  I really need to start my walking again, I was doing so well  just before the kids got out of school, then we had so much rain and then it got really hot.  I know excuses!  The kids are all back in school and I'm going to C25K again, from the beginning again because I haven't walked like that in over 2 months.


----------



## Eventer98

Tomorrow morning I am going to weigh myself..of course they weighed me in the hospital before I was discharged but their number seemed too high   Fingers crossed for a lower number...then the battle begins!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok I'm here again!  That's a + right!  I'm a samer this week.  That's ok though I did not exercise this week at all.  Hoe everyone has a peep weekend!


----------



## LMO429

Im down a 1.5 this week..I am really trying to recommit again...11 weeks till my disney vacation and I want to be the best that I can be.


----------



## mousehouselover

I can happily report that I am -2.4 lbs this week. I decided to change things up and see if I could shock my body into action. I have nearly eliminated all simple carbs; no pasta, potatoes, rice, white flour and sugar. I am also still eating very low fat. This is coinsiding with the increased stress level over my move and training for a 40 mile walk. It was thrilling to see the lbs just melt off and I hope I can keep them off.


----------



## Sandy321

you know, its such a strange journey I'm on...

 peeps!! 

*dwheatl* I just finished reading your Paris/London trip report!!   It was wonderful - and it got me... dreaming!!  and it also reminded me I should find my way back here...

I need to be healthy!!  I need to set and meet goals!!  I've finally stepped on a scale - its been a long time - almost a year I'm thinking...

any way, I'm going to try and come back...


----------



## Wonders10

Another peep coming back from a small hiatus.  My motivation seems to waver at the drop of a hat these days.  Weight wise I've probably lost and gained the same 5 lbs over the past few months, and at the moment I am really struggling to make the choices food wise.  I've come to the conclusion that I am an emotional eater and since I am constantly feeling some sort of feeling I eat!  Plus I think I am almost afraid to be hungry...strange, right?  Anyway I'm going shopping today and buying good for me meals and snacks plus I am going to write everything down, no matter what. 

So how are the peeps doing?


----------



## mousehouselover

Sandy, Shannon!! Welcome back! 

We've had a lot of peeps drift away over the last few months. Things have been really slow around here. 

I've been busy training for a 40 mile breast cancer walk, getting ready for our Ren Faire and we're moving to central FL next month. I spent several most this summer losing and gaining the same 2-3 lbs but switched things up last week to great success. I'm jsut hoping I can keep it up. 

Let us know what you've been up to.


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> I can happily report that I am -2.4 lbs this week. I decided to change things up and see if I could shock my body into action. I have nearly eliminated all simple carbs; no pasta, potatoes, rice, white flour and sugar. I am also still eating very low fat. This is coinsiding with the increased stress level over my move and training for a 40 mile walk. It was thrilling to see the lbs just melt off and I hope I can keep them off.



 Great job!



Sandy321 said:


> you know, its such a strange journey I'm on...
> 
> peeps!!
> 
> *dwheatl* I just finished reading your Paris/London trip report!!   It was wonderful - and it got me... dreaming!!  and it also reminded me I should find my way back here...
> 
> I need to be healthy!!  I need to set and meet goals!!  I've finally stepped on a scale - its been a long time - almost a year I'm thinking...
> 
> any way, I'm going to try and come back...


 Good to see you back, and thanks for reading my trippie. I recommend this trip to anyone who is willing to step outside their comfort zone, but still sneak in a little of our good old Disney magic.



Wonders10 said:


> Another peep coming back from a small hiatus.  My motivation seems to waver at the drop of a hat these days.  Weight wise I've probably lost and gained the same 5 lbs over the past few months, and at the moment I am really struggling to make the choices food wise.  I've come to the conclusion that I am an emotional eater and since I am constantly feeling some sort of feeling I eat!  Plus I think I am almost afraid to be hungry...strange, right?  Anyway I'm going shopping today and buying good for me meals and snacks plus I am going to write everything down, no matter what.
> 
> So how are the peeps doing?


 Welcome back, Shannon. I'm also an emotional eater. I went back to WW a few weeks ago to help me see my patterns and try to change them.

I did not weigh-in this week because DH and I were leading a retreat. I ate more than on a regular weekend, but really tried to track everything. I think I ate up every extra point, plus all of my exercise points, for the past week. That is allowed, but not recommended on a regular basis if I want to lose weight. It helped me, though, to know that I didn't have to abandon all control just because I was splurging. We'll see next week what the results of this are, but whether the scale says up or down, it was a good experience to maintain some control.


----------



## Wonders10

Thanks for welcoming me back!

Not much is really new with me.  I'm still working in the school system.  My dog, Winston, has gotten over his tummy troubles that he had one he was a tiny puppy, although I am still careful about what he eats.  And he is turning 1 next month!  I'm actually having a birthday party for him at a local park.  

I've done well today, food wise and have a good amount left for dinner and a snack.  I even worked out a little bit today!  I've decided that on days I send Winston to doggy daycare (yes you read that right!), I can come home and work out.  So today I finally opened my walking DVD and did 1 mile.  Not much, but I am pathetically out of shape so this week I am going to just master that mile and then add the 2nd mile onto it.  You can do up to 4 miles which is about an hour workout.  I did join WW online, but it is really hard for me to get to meetings around here, timewise and also finding a leader/group that I mesh well with.  My mom is doing WW and has lost 18 lbs since the beginning of the year, so I at least have that support for food ideas, and knowing that when I visit her she is also wanting to make the better choice foodwise.


----------



## the Fidge

I'm Back, typos and all get ready!  Well here's what I have done with myself....gained a ton of weight thats right I am beyond pooh now!  I went to the dr for job physical and needless to say it did not go well at all!  I am 234 at 5'5".  I have alot to do.  So I made a decision to stop using the food to fill up areas of my life, rewarding myself with food or just seeking the comfort of a warm stew!

IN June we were in Disney and Sanibel Island.  I was horrified by how unhealthy I have become.  SO I picked up a treadmill and am looking to locate a WW in my area.  So my big goal is 135.  My content goal would be 150 ish!  

I have alot to do and am willing to go the distance now.  I am afraid, I want to be around along time!  Glad to see you all here and so happy I am coming back with fellow mia 'ers!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> I'm Back, typos and all get ready!  Well here's what I have done with myself....gained a ton of weight thats right I am beyond pooh now!  I went to the dr for job physical and needless to say it did not go well at all!  I am 234 at 5'5".  I have alot to do.  So I made a decision to stop using the food to fill up areas of my life, rewarding myself with food or just seeking the comfort of a warm stew!
> 
> IN June we were in Disney and Sanibel Island.  I was horrified by how unhealthy I have become.  SO I picked up a treadmill and am looking to locate a WW in my area.  So my big goal is 135.  My content goal would be 150 ish!
> 
> I have alot to do and am willing to go the distance now.  I am afraid, I want to be around along time!  Glad to see you all here and so happy I am coming back with fellow mia 'ers!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



I gave up that 135 goal awhile ago. I'm shooting for 145. Hope you find a WW soon. It's helping me a lot. 
Are you enjoying the treadmill? I have a bike at home, and use the elliptical at the gym.


----------



## the Fidge

Thanks Danielle!  Well I went yesterday to the local karate school and they offer a kick boxing class.  They do it 2 mornings and 2 evenings.  I think I will start with 2 a week and go from there.  The WW here is on Thursday night.   I looked at the treadmill for 2 weeks hopw crazy is that?  Started yesterday and went on for 10 minutes.  I got a walking budy at work so I am putting my feet in the right direction!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Everyone,
I am still here and have joined WW!  So far I have had good success. In the last two weeks on the program I have lost -4.2 pounds. I really want to lose this time and I feel like I have a whole different attitude towards losing. So I am back on board and will post my weight loss on Wednesdays because my WW meetings are on Tuesdays. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Eventer98

Finally got on the scale....have about 20 pds to lose to get back to where I was before my son was born...32 to get back to where I would like to be.  We'll see what the scale says on Friday 

In other news I found $140 roundtrip/nonstop flights to WDW in Jan...we just planned an impulse trip!!  I'm probably crazy for taking a 5 month old and a 22 month old but we'll manage I guess!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am doing weight watchers and I just got a bodybugg as well.

its weird yesterday I only had 2 points left for the day but I only had eaten 1000 calories.


----------



## mousehouselover

Yay!! Look at all the peeps coming back!! And they're starting out with successes! Glad to have y'all back on board. 

B~ I can totally relate to just looking at teh treadmill. Mine is in the corner of the LR, in view of the TV so I really have very little excuse to ignore it, but I still do...... Good for you for getting up there and starting last night; starting is often the hardest part of the journey.

Lovealldisney~ (sorry I forgot your name) Congrats on the losses!! Post your progress whenever you want. This whole thing has been about finding what works and sticking with it and encouraging each other along the way. 

Tara~ What a great price on flights. You will manage with two little ones. It will be tiring but you'll have lots of great memories!

I'm holding my own this week. Had a couple of really crummy days but it didn't affect my eating pattern. It's been a lot of stress and I'm tired. I will get a breather after next weekend then we'll be closing on our house the following week.....  but    at the same time.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hi peeps 
  After a very sweet PM from a peeper I thought I would venture over and say hello!! I have not been a great mover and eater lately..with the wedding only 2.5 weeks away you would think i would be highly motivated..but instead, i am just HIGHLY busy ..but i am ok with it. I feel good, I am taking dance lessons with the soon to be hubby so at least i am doing that a few times a week and i am trying to sneak in the gym when i can. 
I hope everyone is doing well..I hope to be hanging out here more often..sorry for the hiatus


----------



## AnnNan

Eventer98 said:


> Hi everyone   just had a daughter two weeks ago.


Congratulations!



Sandy321 said:


> you know, its such a strange journey I'm on...
> 
> peeps!!
> 
> I'm going to try and come back...





Wonders10 said:


> Another peep coming back from a small hiatus.  So how are the peeps doing?





the Fidge said:


> I'm Back, typos and all get ready!



You and I seem right in there together as far as weight and goals.  (except that is after I lost about 30 pounds!) It seems like so far to go, but we just have to keep at it.  I know we can do it!


You too, Gina, good to see you!  Not much longer - glad you're enjoying the time!


----------



## AnnNan

Are y'all out there?  Is everybody okay?  (If you haven't seen it, that area has had massive flooding.)  I have no idea exactly where anybody lives but can imagine they've seen a lot of water!   

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Wonders10

Tara - Congrats on baby #2!!!

Gina - Your wedding is so close!  Hope you are able to look through the stress and enjoy the final days leading up to the big day!!  You will post a couple pics after right?  I'd love to see your dress!

Well Monday was my official start over day and it has been going semi-well.  I tend to want to snack more when I get home from work but I have been snacking on better things these past couple days but still probably more than I should be eating.  It didn't help that Aunt Flo came for a visit yesterday and all I wanted was chocolate!  I ended up eating 2 WW smart ones cookie dough sundaes...better than a candy bar or "real" ice cream, right?

And I just finished working out with my walking dvd...did a little more than a mile, but I do feel like I am working hard and I don't want to push myself too hard because then I do not want to work out at all.  Slow and steady.  

2 more days and then I have a 3 day weekend!  Woo hoo!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*I just want to let everyone know that I passed the KY NCLEX and I'm now a RN. I now have a job but I'm going to do my best to stay focus and lose some weight.  I have about 20-25 lbs that I would like to lose.  I'll be back Friday to weigh in.  I just don't know what time yet. It may be Friday evening.  
Later everyone.* 




Eventer98 said:


> Hi everyone   I have been MIA for over two years...I got pregnant with my son and just had a daughter two weeks ago.  So now I am back and ready to lose this weight!  I haven't weighed myself yet but have already half started my diet!!  (It's hard to get back into it after all this time!!)  I hope I am accepted back and everyone is doing well


*
Congratulations on the new baby  !  It's good to "see" you again.*



Wonders10 said:


> Another peep coming back from a small hiatus.  My motivation seems to waver at the drop of a hat these days.  Weight wise I've probably lost and gained the same 5 lbs over the past few months, and at the moment I am really struggling to make the choices food wise.  I've come to the conclusion that I am an emotional eater and since I am constantly feeling some sort of feeling I eat!  Plus I think I am almost afraid to be hungry...strange, right?  Anyway I'm going shopping today and buying good for me meals and snacks plus I am going to write everything down, no matter what.
> 
> So how are the peeps doing?



*Hi Shannon. I hope that you had a wonderful time in Ireland.  I need to catch up on your trip report.*


----------



## dwheatl

Eventer98 said:


> Finally got on the scale....have about 20 pds to lose to get back to where I was before my son was born...32 to get back to where I would like to be.  We'll see what the scale says on Friday
> 
> In other news I found $140 roundtrip/nonstop flights to WDW in Jan...we just planned an impulse trip!!  I'm probably crazy for taking a 5 month old and a 22 month old but we'll manage I guess!!


 Just take it easy and don't try to do everything on this trip. We took our kids to DL when they were tiny babies (DS was 6 1/2 weeks, crazy, I know), and we mostly just did characters, mellow rides like the train and IASW, and watched some shows. They won't remember it, but you will, so take it at your own pace, and take lots of pictures to show them how lucky they are.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *I just want to let everyone know that I passed the KY NCLEX and I'm now a RN. I now have a job but I'm going to do my best to stay focus and lose some weight.  I have about 20-25 lbs that I would like to lose.  I'll be back Friday to weigh in.  I just don't know what time yet. It may be Friday evening.
> Later everyone.*


Congratulations! The nurses I interacted with today were so wonderful. I know you will be fabulous too. And make sure you do some strength training (I can't remember if you are already). That job is physically demanding.

I was not peepish today. I got up at 4 a.m. to take my mom for cataract surgery. Let me just say I ate my way through the day. I finally brushed my teeth to stop the madness. I guess I'll go write it down to at least have some kind of accountability. Then I'm going to bed.

I already packed my lunch for tomorrow to make sure I get off to a good start.


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps,
For those of you doing WW someone suggested this during one of my meetings. Instead of starting with your allotment of points in the beginning of the day start them in the evening at dinner. I have been doing this and it really works! I was finding that I was starving by dinner and only had very little points left. I find it easier to eat smaller point meals during breakfast and lunch plus I have points left when I get home to have a snack before dinner. Then the points start all over again by dinner time. I think mentally this is better for me. I would find myself worrying what I could eat at dinner with what little points I had left. 
Give it a try. I lost 2.2 pounds this week. My WW leader said this is perfectly fine you can eat you points anyway you like. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am doing weight watchers and I just got a bodybugg as well.
> 
> its weird yesterday I only had 2 points left for the day but I only had eaten 1000 calories.



I woke up early thinking about this. The best advice I can offer is make sure you are eating lots of high-fiber, low-fat foods. For instance, I bought english muffins that are 80 calories, 4 grams of fiber, and 3 grams of fat. They are 1 point. If all of my food was like that, even if I was a teeny-tiny 20 pt. person, I would be getting 1600 calories as a base, and with the five additional points available, I could eat as much as 2000 calories a day. Conversely, something fatty, like butter, could be 30 calories, 7 grams of fat, no fiber, and still be 1 pt. If all my food was like that and I was a 20 pt. person, I would only get 600 calories in a day. So we need to strike a balance that is more in favor of the high fiber foods. I think that's one of the reasons they now mandate that you eat filling foods. It not only fills you, but keeps your metabolism up.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I woke up early thinking about this. The best advice I can offer is make sure you are eating lots of high-fiber, low-fat foods. For instance, I bought english muffins that are 80 calories, 4 grams of fiber, and 3 grams of fat. They are 1 point. If all of my food was like that, even if I was a teeny-tiny 20 pt. person, I would be getting 1600 calories as a base, and with the five additional points available, I could eat as much as 2000 calories a day. Conversely, something fatty, like butter, could be 30 calories, 7 grams of fat, no fiber, and still be 1 pt. If all my food was like that and I was a 20 pt. person, I would only get 600 calories in a day. So we need to strike a balance that is more in favor of the high fiber foods. I think that's one of the reasons they now mandate that you eat filling foods. It not only fills you, but keeps your metabolism up.



Based on my weight I should be 18 points IMO its just not doable come lunch time I'm out of points.  I trying to eat things with fiber as well.  that is why I am using my bodybugg along with weight watchers to make sure I am not going under my calories.

what I like about weight watchers is the bonus points so I dont feel like I am cheating


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> Based on my weight I should be 18 points IMO its just not doable come lunch time I'm out of points.  I trying to eat things with fiber as well.  that is why I am using my bodybugg along with weight watchers to make sure I am not going under my calories.
> 
> what I like about weight watchers is the bonus points so I dont feel like I am cheating



Try reversing your points so that your points start at dinner time. There is no rule as to how or when you use your points. I have been doing this for 2 weeks and it's great. I find I can manage eating a smaller point meal at breakfast and lunch but by dinner I am starving and knowing that my points start all over at dinner is a comfort to me because I know I can eat a bigger meal.

Like dwheatl said eat fiber rich foods. I find myself eating more fruits and veggies than ever. I am a 21 point per day person and I manage just fine. I make sure I have some sort of veggie to snack on that is 0 points between breakfast and lunch and after I have my morning coffee I have a water bottle that is 32oz. and I will fill that up with ice and water and make sure that I drink that all before I leave for the day. Drinking water has made a huge differance on how full I feel. Also I look for the foods that have very little point value that I can eat a greater volume of IE.. like the low fat popcorn or I make a plate of cut up veggies that I can munch on with a little low fat dressing.


----------



## Wonders10

-1.4 lbs this week!


----------



## mousehouselover

-1.4 lbs for me too! That's 3.8 lbs in 2 weeks, more than I've lost in months. WooHoo! Rededcation!!

Hope everyone else has pretty numbers too.


----------



## LMO429

Where has Aaron been?  I miss the challenges

I am only down a half pound this week I know tailgating last night at the u2 concert did me in.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone 

Shannon - Welcome Back!

Tara - Congratulations on Baby number 2 - wow, I can remember you announcing your pregnancy with Baby number 1 - time flies! 

Gina - WOW WOW WOW, your wedding is SO close 

Im doing pretty good with the food, and slacking with the exercise - my Sciatica has flared up again so im struggling. I just have to be content with walking instead of working out 

So good to see this thread alive and kicking, I like to be held accountable for my choices!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## the Fidge

Down -1lb


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*-2 lbs*.   Congrats to everyone that has lost this week.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1.6 this week. And this is a special message to all the WW peeps out there. I ate every bonus point (35) and every exercise point I earned this past week. So LMO, especially, if you are holding back, try eating the exercise points too. I thought for sure I would have gained this week, but look how it worked out. The body really does need fuel to keep moving.


----------



## DisneyObsession

How about a Halloween Challenge??? I could use a little push right now....and think I could lose 8lbs by then. Anyone with me???


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyObsession said:


> How about a Halloween Challenge??? I could use a little push right now....and think I could lose 8lbs by then. Anyone with me???




I'd be up for it!  I'll aim for a 5 lb loss by Halloween.


----------



## mousehouselover

I could go for 5 lbs by halloween, sounds like we have a challenge!

I did it ladies; I walked 60km (nearly 40 miles) for breast cancer this past weekend!!! I had the best time and am so happy that I actually did it. My feet aren't very happy at the moment but blisters heal, pain is temporary and a cure is forever!!! I'll have a few post walk pictures to post in a couple of days.


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> I could go for 5 lbs by halloween, sounds like we have a challenge!
> 
> I did it ladies; I walked 60km (nearly 40 miles) for breast cancer this past weekend!!! I had the best time and am so happy that I actually did it. My feet aren't very happy at the moment but blisters heal, pain is temporary and a cure is forever!!! I'll have a few post walk pictures to post in a couple of days.



We're all so proud of you.


----------



## LMO429

I am down for a Halloween Challenge as well

Does anyone know how to do those spreadsheet like aaron use to?  or if aaron if you are reading this we need your help

I am down for 7 pounds for the Halloween Challenge


----------



## mousehouselover

dwheatl said:


> We're all so proud of you.



Thank you! There was no way I was going to let my supporters down. I took up this challenge and had no intention of backing down. I'm thinking the WDW marathon is next; maybe the Goofy.


----------



## Wonders10

Stayed the same this week...not bad considering I ate out a couple times and got a little lazy writing things down.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I've *lost 1 lb *this week.  Not much but I'll take it.



DisneyObsession said:


> How about a Halloween Challenge??? I could use a little push right now....and think I could lose 8lbs by then. Anyone with me???



*If you decide to have the challenge, then please put me down for 5 lbs.  Thanks!* 



mousehouselover said:


> I could go for 5 lbs by halloween, sounds like we have a challenge!
> 
> I did it ladies; I walked 60km (nearly 40 miles) for breast cancer this past weekend!!! I had the best time and am so happy that I actually did it. My feet aren't very happy at the moment but blisters heal, pain is temporary and a cure is forever!!! I'll have a few post walk pictures to post in a couple of days.


*Congrats! You deserve this.............*


----------



## LMO429

This thread needs to be jumped back to life

any thoughts on how we can get this thing going again.  I know for myself it was a great support system to lose weight.  I know you peeps are all out there!!!!  what can we do to turn this thread around?


----------



## Wonders10

LMO, I totally agree!  This thread used to be so active it would take me days to catch up if I fell behind.  Maybe if we just keep posting it will remind everyone we are still around. Or posting the link to the thread into our signature?  I know I've been Mia but I do like the support when I'm trying to stay accountable.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> LMO, I totally agree!  This thread used to be so active it would take me days to catch up if I fell behind.  Maybe if we just keep posting it will remind everyone we are still around. Or posting the link to the thread into our signature?  I know I've been Mia but I do like the support when I'm trying to stay accountable.



I like the thread in the signature idea! 

i agree as well this thread use to be the top thread in my user control panel Now i have to search for it a couple of pages back.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone, I've got a bit of a problem. I have this friend who for months now has been trying to lose weight but they don't exercise and don't eat healthy but they eat little. They tell me time after time that if they eat lunch they can't eat dinner. This person doesn't eat breakfast and if they eat dinner it's because they didn't eat lunch. I've told them over and over that eating one meal a day isn't going to make them lose weight, but they won't listen to me. It's grating on my nerves immensely everytime they tell me they aren't eating because they ate once today. They say they know a lot about losing weight but they know I eat a lot during the day and I've maintained my weight for a year and a half and still going strong. I've tried to ignore it but it seems like they tell me this just to get me frazzled about them being unhealthy.

After every meal they say they want to throw up. I have another friend who has thrown up before and I'm not going there again. I keep telling them that it is not healthy and it's common sense that you have to eat. Mind you this person is an adult and 2x older than I am, but they still don't get it. 

I don't know what to do or what to tell them. I don't want to get into a fight because they just tell me that they know what they're doing and know a million things more about losing weight than I do and they don't listen to anything I say. But it's the most annoying thing when they keep looking me in the face and saying I'm not eating. I've blown it off for months and I don't know what I'm going to do about it.

Advice? TIA!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, I've got a bit of a problem. I have this friend who for months now has been trying to lose weight but they don't exercise and don't eat healthy but they eat little. They tell me time after time that if they eat lunch they can't eat dinner. This person doesn't eat breakfast and if they eat dinner it's because they didn't eat lunch. I've told them over and over that eating one meal a day isn't going to make them lose weight, but they won't listen to me. It's grating on my nerves immensely everytime they tell me they aren't eating because they ate once today. They say they know a lot about losing weight but they know I eat a lot during the day and I've maintained my weight for a year and a half and still going strong. I've tried to ignore it but it seems like they tell me this just to get me frazzled about them being unhealthy.
> 
> After every meal they say they want to throw up. I have another friend who has thrown up before and I'm not going there again. I keep telling them that it is not healthy and it's common sense that you have to eat. Mind you this person is an adult and 2x older than I am, but they still don't get it.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to tell them. I don't want to get into a fight because they just tell me that they know what they're doing and know a million things more about losing weight than I do and they don't listen to anything I say. But it's the most annoying thing when they keep looking me in the face and saying I'm not eating. I've blown it off for months and I don't know what I'm going to do about it.
> 
> Advice? TIA!



Let your continued success be a living example, and if they ask how you're able to stay at a healthy weight while eating more than they do, tell them that your healthy choices keep your metabolism fired up. But if they don't ask, just let them be. You really can't teach an old dog new tricks. My older sister tells me it's equivalent to have a Snickers bar for dinner as to have a dinner with whole grains, lean protein, fresh fruit and vegetables, but the same calories. She doesn't get that it's the same NUMBER of calories, but not the same quality of calories. Whatever. Adults have to be responsible for their own behavior, and sometimes we just have to let that go.


----------



## dwheatl

Here's a picture from a peep meet this summer.





This is the picture that turned out best from our side trip to Utah. Utahmama and Spongemommie are fabulous and fun, and UM's daughter is a cutie pie (she managed to avoid the paparazzi). 
Funny how my camera seemed to automatically cut off our lower halves. Weird!


----------



## lovealldisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, I've got a bit of a problem. I have this friend who for months now has been trying to lose weight but they don't exercise and don't eat healthy but they eat little. They tell me time after time that if they eat lunch they can't eat dinner. This person doesn't eat breakfast and if they eat dinner it's because they didn't eat lunch. I've told them over and over that eating one meal a day isn't going to make them lose weight, but they won't listen to me. It's grating on my nerves immensely everytime they tell me they aren't eating because they ate once today. They say they know a lot about losing weight but they know I eat a lot during the day and I've maintained my weight for a year and a half and still going strong. I've tried to ignore it but it seems like they tell me this just to get me frazzled about them being unhealthy.
> 
> After every meal they say they want to throw up. I have another friend who has thrown up before and I'm not going there again. I keep telling them that it is not healthy and it's common sense that you have to eat. Mind you this person is an adult and 2x older than I am, but they still don't get it.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to tell them. I don't want to get into a fight because they just tell me that they know what they're doing and know a million things more about losing weight than I do and they don't listen to anything I say. But it's the most annoying thing when they keep looking me in the face and saying I'm not eating. I've blown it off for months and I don't know what I'm going to do about it.
> 
> Advice? TIA!



SnowWhite:
I have to agree with DWheal on this one. Only they have to want to make the change to their eating habits and find the will power to lose the weight. I would continue doing what your doing for your on personal weight loss and let them see your sucess. Maybe a light will go off somewhere and they will see your sucess. Only when they ask for advise would I give it. 

Ok I weighed in on Tuesday at WW and I am down -1 I was worried I wouldn't be dow but I am happy with the loss. I got the FLU NASEL mist at work and within a day I was flat out sick in bed. So I didn't do real well counting points last week. I have a feeling this is going to be a bad cold and flu season. There is a town/school district in our state of Wisconsin that has already closed schools because of students being so sick!  Here's to everyone staying healthy!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I just didn't want them to be on the wrong track and get really sick from not eating but I guess I'll just let them be responsible. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I wanted to add two pictures to complete this TR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wedding photo with the candelabra lit. sorry for the crummy quality of the pic, but you can see my point, right? Gaudy rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture that turned out best from our side trip to Utah. Utahmama and Spongemommie are fabulous and fun, and UM's daughter is a cutie pie (she managed to avoid the paparazzi).
> Funny how my camera seemed to automatically cut off our lower halves. Weird!



that is so awesome you got together with utahmama and spongemommie! you are look fabulous!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> that is so awesome you got together with utahmama and spongemommie! you are look fabulous!



Thanks! I'm glad I posted this here, but it was supposed to go at the end of my DLRP trippie. I should lay off the late-night posting.

It was great meeting our thread-mama and her partner in-crime. They really are wonderful women.


----------



## Wonders10

I gained 1.2lbs from last Friday.

BUT on Wednesday I was down 1.4 lbs from last week. Go figure.  I ate out last night and was snacking more than usual during the day because I was at a conference so I'm hoping it's just bloat and not a true weight gain.


----------



## Wonders10

Just wanted to post some pics of my Goldendoodle, Winston.  He turned 1 yesterday and I had a small party for him at a park down here.  He loved it!  So I thought I'd post some pics of Winston "through the year".  Enjoy!

Last December, after I had just picked him up from the "breeder" at 10 weeks old:





His first meal at home:





A couple weeks ago at yappy hour:





Yesterday morning, before the 





So everyone knows who the birthday boy is:





Birthday Cake!





With my niece:


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon - Cute pics.

I went to WW yesterday, and I was down .6. Not fabulous, but at least I'm in the right direction. I'm a little nervous about the next 2 weekends, because we're leading a retreat next weekend, so away from home from Fri. p.m. to Sunday night, and the next weekend we are at DL to see the Halloween decorations, and then at my sister's for a big party. Temptations abound. 
I'm trying to step up the exercise. I just found out that I had a Leslie Sansome workout dvd tucked away in my Nutrisystem stuff from a year ago. It was a pretty good workout. It was also nice to change things up from the bike or elliptical.


----------



## Eventer98

I have been horrible with posting weight loss!!  We are being audited for 2007 and it sucks.  I have all the proof they want except for one thing from DH's previous employer.  It's been a pain to get but it's "supposed" to be on it's way.  Anyway...I have been losing about 1.5 lbs a week.  I could do better if I wasn't sneaking the halloween candy.  Why in the world did I buy it so early???


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

LMO429 said:


> This thread needs to be jumped back to life
> 
> any thoughts on how we can get this thing going again.  I know for myself it was a great support system to lose weight.  I know you peeps are all out there!!!!  what can we do to turn this thread around?


*
I would love to see this thread like it use to be. Just keep posting maybe everyone will come back.* 



dwheatl said:


> Here's a picture from a peep meet this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture that turned out best from our side trip to Utah. Utahmama and Spongemommie are fabulous and fun, and UM's daughter is a cutie pie (she managed to avoid the paparazzi).
> Funny how my camera seemed to automatically cut off our lower halves. Weird!



*How is Wendy? I never see her post anymore. I hope that she is doing well.*


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I forgot to post that I'm a *SAMER* this week.   Maybe next week.


Wonders10 said:


> Yesterday morning, before the



Cute puppy! Happy birthday Winston! 




dwheatl said:


> Shannon - Cute pics.
> 
> I went to WW yesterday, and I was down .6. Not fabulous, but at least I'm in the right direction. I'm a little nervous about the next 2 weekends, because we're leading a retreat next weekend, so away from home from Fri. p.m. to Sunday night, and the next weekend we are at DL to see the Halloween decorations, and then at my sister's for a big party. Temptations abound.
> I'm trying to step up the exercise. I just found out that I had a Leslie Sansome workout dvd tucked away in my Nutrisystem stuff from a year ago. It was a pretty good workout. It was also nice to change things up from the bike or elliptical.



Keep up the good work. You'll get there. Have a great time in DL. We're planning a trip to DW for Oct. 2010 to see the decorations and to go to the MNSSHP. Be sure to post some pics. 



Eventer98 said:


> I have been horrible with posting weight loss!!  We are being audited for 2007 and it sucks.  I have all the proof they want except for one thing from DH's previous employer.  It's been a pain to get but it's "supposed" to be on it's way.  Anyway...I have been losing about 1.5 lbs a week.  I could do better if I wasn't sneaking the halloween candy.  Why in the world did I buy it so early???



Congrats on the weight loss. Halloween candy is sooooooo evil.


----------



## Wonders10

I'm down just over 1 lb, but technically a samer since I had a little over 1 lb gain last week.


----------



## dwheatl

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *How is Wendy? I never see her post anymore. I hope that she is doing well.*



She's doing great. She has a sweetie and is moving on.


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning All!
I wanted to let you all know that I weighed in at WW last night and lost 

-3.8 

Very happy with that! 

Sorry I haven't been a very good PEEP lately. My doggie has been sick and last week Wednesday he passed away in his sleep.  So I have been very sad. He was a mommy dog which makes harder. 

On top of it we are remodeling our kitchen ourselves  It's going well but slow. I didn't realize how putzy it would be. I am so glad it's a small galley kitchen. I can't imagine what it would cost to have a contractor. 

So I am really happy with my weight loss this week given it being a stressful time right now. 

Have a great day!


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning All!
> I wanted to let you all know that I weighed in at WW last night and lost
> 
> -3.8
> 
> Very happy with that!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been a very good PEEP lately. My doggie has been sick and last week Wednesday he passed away in his sleep.  So I have been very sad. He was a mommy dog which makes harder.
> 
> On top of it we are remodeling our kitchen ourselves  It's going well but slow. I didn't realize how putzy it would be. I am so glad it's a small galley kitchen. I can't imagine what it would cost to have a contractor.
> 
> So I am really happy with my weight loss this week given it being a stressful time right now.
> 
> Have a great day!



Sorry about your pooch. Hugs!
Congrats on your weight loss though.


----------



## LMO429

Not to beat a dead horse but this morning I had to get to the 3 page of my user cp to find this thread  this thread use to always be the first or second all the time and now I have to find it...so sad!

its my fault too I havent been posting as much either.

what is new in peep land?!


----------



## lovealldisney

I think things would come to life if maybe Wendy the creator of the thread would come back?  

I supose though she is busy with life like all of us are. 

I wish I knew what to do to jump start this again. Maybe people will return with the Holiday's coming?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Hi ladies. I sure miss everyone that use to be on this thread, esp. Wendy. Keep posting maybe everyone will come back.*


----------



## Wonders10

I agree...I miss the "old peeps" thread.  I check in but never see anyone posting so I don't bother posting either.  Plus I don't really have much to report, but still I miss all the off topic things we'd talk about.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Wonders10 said:


> I agree...I miss the "old peeps" thread. * I check in but never see anyone posting so I don't bother posting either*.  Plus I don't really have much to report, but still I miss all the off topic things we'd talk about.



Im very much the same. I know I should post more often but sometimes you can feel like you're talking to yourself!

I miss the old peeps thread too. I wonder how Ginas wedding went?


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im very much the same. I know I should post more often but sometimes you can feel like you're talking to yourself!
> 
> I miss the old peeps thread too. I wonder how Ginas wedding went?



Gina said she was going to start posting after her wedding.  I think she is on her honeymoon right now.

Ah so everyone is still out there!  

Maybe everyone can start posting and checking in again by letting everyone know what they did for a workout.  Just come in post and tell everyone how you were active for the day

any other ideas?


----------



## Wonders10

Well even though the thread has slowed down, I would like to post for some support/advice.  Obviously since I'm posting here, I want to lose weight.  I have done it before and it stuck for awhile until I went off to college.  And then well I hit the freshman 15 and then some.  Ever since, I have been unable to lose more than 10 lbs at a time and I just seem to keep gaining.  It's even harder now that I've moved out and have to fend for myself for meals.  I hate cooking even though I can cook the basics.  I know what I should and shouldn't be eating, I just don't care.  And yet I do care because I look at myself in the mirror and I'm utterly disgusted.  I'm beyond "un-motivated".  I can't even make it through the day following a plan - south beach, weight watchers, slim fast, some random diet I've made up myself.  Nothing seems to stick.  Just looking for some advice on how to get out of this rut and really start making a difference.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Well even though the thread has slowed down, I would like to post for some support/advice.  Obviously since I'm posting here, I want to lose weight.  I have done it before and it stuck for awhile until I went off to college.  And then well I hit the freshman 15 and then some.  Ever since, I have been unable to lose more than 10 lbs at a time and I just seem to keep gaining.  It's even harder now that I've moved out and have to fend for myself for meals.  I hate cooking even though I can cook the basics.  I know what I should and shouldn't be eating, I just don't care.  And yet I do care because I look at myself in the mirror and I'm utterly disgusted.  I'm beyond "un-motivated".  I can't even make it through the day following a plan - south beach, weight watchers, slim fast, some random diet I've made up myself.  Nothing seems to stick.  Just looking for some advice on how to get out of this rut and really start making a difference.



I know for myself when I put to much pressure on myself or too much pressure to be "perfect" with my eating it back fires on me big time.  Dont think about the 15 pounds you gain just think about getting through it day by day dont worry about tomorrow or a week from now or a month from now.  just get through today.
I know they use to post on this thread the following

slow and steady wins the race

I know since I stopped posting on here i gained about 8 pounds.  its frustrating when I think about all my hard work and then that i gained.  But I know when I post and surround myself with other people who are in the same situation it does make a difference.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I know for myself when I put to much pressure on myself or too much pressure to be "perfect" with my eating it back fires on me big time.  Dont think about the 15 pounds you gain just think about getting through it day by day dont worry about tomorrow or a week from now or a month from now.  just get through today.
> I know they use to post on this thread the following
> 
> slow and steady wins the race
> 
> I know since I stopped posting on here i gained about 8 pounds.  its frustrating when I think about all my hard work and then that i gained.  But I know when I post and surround myself with other people who are in the same situation it does make a difference.



I definitely think that is part of my problem.  I think too far ahead and say, "well even if I'm super good with my eating, I'll still only lose x lbs by such and such date" which frustrates me so then I just stop trying.  When in reality I'd be happy losing 10 lbs and then another 10, etc.  But, even though I know a quick fix doesn't exist, I want that quick fix.  I really need to start taking it "one day at a time", not to sound cliche.

And maybe I need to start posting on here more as well.  Just writing it down may help a bit.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I definitely think that is part of my problem.  I think too far ahead and say, "well even if I'm super good with my eating, I'll still only lose x lbs by such and such date" which frustrates me so then I just stop trying.  When in reality I'd be happy losing 10 lbs and then another 10, etc.  But, even though I know a quick fix doesn't exist, I want that quick fix.  I really need to start taking it "one day at a time", not to sound cliche.
> 
> And maybe I need to start posting on here more as well.  Just writing it down may help a bit.



I do the same exact thing.  recently I had a trip to the bahamas I put so much pressure on myself to lose x amount of weight by the time the trip came.  well the trip came and I didnt lose a pound. I was so busy obsessing that when I cheated I went into a tailspin binge for not being "perfect" on my diet when the big event was around the corner.

I am going to disneyworld in 6 weeks.  I am trying not to focus on how close the trip is and the weight I have to lose and just trying to focus on each day individually...i this time around I am allowing myself to eat so called "bad" foods..


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I do the same exact thing.  recently I had a trip to the bahamas I put so much pressure on myself to lose x amount of weight by the time the trip came.  well the trip came and I didnt lose a pound. I was so busy obsessing that when I cheated I went into a tailspin binge for not being "perfect" on my diet when the big event was around the corner.
> 
> I am going to disneyworld in 6 weeks.  I am trying not to focus on how close the trip is and the weight I have to lose and just trying to focus on each day individually...i this time around I am allowing myself to eat so called "bad" foods..



Totally!  I'm going to disney in 3 weeks...finally getting to see one of my good friends (who lives in Nebraska and I never ever get to see - check out my pre-tr if you have time).  Anyway, when I booked it, I said I have this much time to lose x lbs.  Well now it is 3 weeks away and I've gained and lost the same 1 1/2 lbs.  I'm going to try to just go meal by meal, snack by snack and make smarter choices and see how that goes for a week - but still plan by having healthy choices around.  And not beating myself up if I have a piece of candy or a regular coke by bingeing.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Totally!  I'm going to disney in 3 weeks...finally getting to see one of my good friends (who lives in Nebraska and I never ever get to see - check out my pre-tr if you have time).  Anyway, when I booked it, I said I have this much time to lose x lbs.  Well now it is 3 weeks away and I've gained and lost the same 1 1/2 lbs.  I'm going to try to just go meal by meal, snack by snack and make smarter choices and see how that goes for a week - but still plan by having healthy choices around.  And not beating myself up if I have a piece of candy or a regular coke by bingeing.



I think if we can get over here and post as often as possible we can overcome over hurdles.

we do the same exact thing when it comes to our diet. we basically our sabotaging ourselves by putting so much pressure for these so called deadlines to be a certain weight by a certain date....  I think the key is, is making it a lifestyle change and not stressing when, where and what you are going to eat.  I know I will avoid social situation sometimes because I know so-called bad foods will be there. I am trying to change my behavior one step at a time.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I think if we can get over here and post as often as possible we can overcome over hurdles.
> 
> we do the same exact thing when it comes to our diet. we basically our sabotaging ourselves by putting so much pressure for these so called deadlines to be a certain weight by a certain date....  I think the key is, is making it a lifestyle change and not stressing when, where and what you are going to eat.  I know I will avoid social situation sometimes because I know so-called bad foods will be there. I am trying to change my behavior one step at a time.



I'm on the DIS pretty much every day just checking my subscribed threads at least so there is no reason why I can't post on here too! 

When are you going to WDW?  What resort?


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I'm on the DIS pretty much every day just checking my subscribed threads at least so there is no reason why I can't post on here too!
> 
> When are you going to WDW?  What resort?



I will be going to wdw on dec 9th we are spending a week at the Grand Floridian. Its my first mom daughter trip I am looking forward to it so much.

I will be posting every day as well


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I will be going to wdw on dec 9th we are spending a week at the Grand Floridian. Its my first mom daughter trip I am looking forward to it so much.
> 
> I will be posting every day as well



The GF!  So jealous!  I've always wanted to stay there but other than the price, no one I ever travel with wants to stay there.  I think I have to try it at least once though.  Have you ever been to WDW during Christmas?  It is one of my most favorite times to be at WDW.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> The GF!  So jealous!  I've always wanted to stay there but other than the price, no one I ever travel with wants to stay there.  I think I have to try it at least once though.  Have you ever been to WDW during Christmas?  It is one of my most favorite times to be at WDW.



I usually always stay at the beach club every may.  this is my first time for the holiday decorations and I am SUPER excited about it.  I picked the grand because its the most christmasy (is that a word lol) of the resorts!!!

plus our past 10 trips have been by the epcot resorts I havent stayed on the monorail since I was a kid so I am curious to see where I like staying better.


----------



## dwheatl

Glad to see a few folks posting. We just did a quickie weekend to DL to see the Halloween decorations (gorgeous) and ride the special spooky space Mountain. Lots of fun. I know my weight will be up at WW this week, but I'm trying to pull myself back up on the wagon.
I rode the exercise bike today while I caught up on Ugly Betty. Nobody wants to watch it with me, so I DVR it and watch when nobody is home.
I have a big event coming up in Dec., but I'm trying not to think about it weight-wise, and I'm just trying to do my best every day.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Well even though the thread has slowed down, I would like to post for some support/advice.  Obviously since I'm posting here, I want to lose weight.  I have done it before and it stuck for awhile until I went off to college.  And then well I hit the freshman 15 and then some.  Ever since, I have been unable to lose more than 10 lbs at a time and I just seem to keep gaining.  It's even harder now that I've moved out and have to fend for myself for meals.  I hate cooking even though I can cook the basics.  I know what I should and shouldn't be eating, I just don't care.  And yet I do care because I look at myself in the mirror and I'm utterly disgusted.  I'm beyond "un-motivated".  I can't even make it through the day following a plan - south beach, weight watchers, slim fast, some random diet I've made up myself.  Nothing seems to stick.  Just looking for some advice on how to get out of this rut and really start making a difference.



Hi Wonders,
I think we as women all go through this. I myself included. I think women are so obessed with weight loss sometimes it be comes an addiction they try everything in the book and still nothing works. Do you know what I mean? I have tried every diet known to man and have been yo-you dieting forever! 
I think you have to hit rock bottom before you really gain the will power to work at losing the weight. I wish there was some mircle cure for weight loss, we all want the instant statisfaction. And when it's doesn't come well then you tell yourself well since I didn't do so good this week I guess it's ok to go eat this pizza ect.. I'll start again tomorrow or next week. You keep telling yourself this and then before you know it you've stopped trying all together. 

I hit rock bottom in September I stepped on the scale and just about fell over! I saw how much I weighed, it was more than I had ever weighed before. I knew I had to do something about it. I know I couldn't do this on my own so I joined WW that very same day (this is the third time ). I knew that this is a program that aproaches weight loss a healthy way. I know I can eat anything doing it but I have to be accountable in doing so. I like that I weigh in every week and that I have found a meeting group and team leader that I like. I like that I have to write everything down I eat. I like that I have the support there that I need. I like that we bounce off ideas about food, receipes, exercise, ect.. with each other. I have learned alot of tips and tricks. Most importantly if I have come into that meeting feeling down about myself, I always leave encouraged again to keep working. 

I think that you have to look within yourself and find the will power to lose without that you won't have sucess. You have to remember that losing weight is work you have to work at everyday. It's also about you wanting to make a life style change. I know you can you just have to find the power. We are all here to support you and encourage.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Glad to see a few folks posting. We just did a quickie weekend to DL to see the Halloween decorations (gorgeous) and ride the special spooky space Mountain. Lots of fun. I know my weight will be up at WW this week, but I'm trying to pull myself back up on the wagon.
> I rode the exercise bike today while I caught up on Ugly Betty. Nobody wants to watch it with me, so I DVR it and watch when nobody is home.
> I have a big event coming up in Dec., but I'm trying not to think about it weight-wise, and I'm just trying to do my best every day.



The way they make space mountain scary for the holidays is so cool.  I missed it by one year we were at disneyland for about a week last october and really enjoyed the haunted mansion with the nightmare before xmas theme.

I think how you are thinking about your big event is the right way.  I know when I put to much pressure on myself it backfires. I know I am trying to take it day by day until I get to walt disney world myself.  6 weeks from today and I will be there.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Wonders,
> I think we as women all go through this. I myself included. I think women are so obessed with weight loss sometimes it be comes an addiction they try everything in the book and still nothing works. Do you know what I mean? I have tried every diet known to man and have been yo-you dieting forever!
> I think you have to hit rock bottom before you really gain the will power to work at losing the weight. I wish there was some mircle cure for weight loss, we all want the instant statisfaction. And when it's doesn't come well then you tell yourself well since I didn't do so good this week I guess it's ok to go eat this pizza ect.. I'll start again tomorrow or next week. You keep telling yourself this and then before you know it you've stopped trying all together.
> 
> I hit rock bottom in September I stepped on the scale and just about fell over! I saw how much I weighed, it was more than I had ever weighed before. I knew I had to do something about it. I know I couldn't do this on my own so I joined WW that very same day (this is the third time ). I knew that this is a program that aproaches weight loss a healthy way. I know I can eat anything doing it but I have to be accountable in doing so. I like that I weigh in every week and that I have found a meeting group and team leader that I like. I like that I have to write everything down I eat. I like that I have the support there that I need. I like that we bounce off ideas about food, receipes, exercise, ect.. with each other. I have learned alot of tips and tricks. Most importantly if I have come into that meeting feeling down about myself, I always leave encouraged again to keep working.
> 
> I think that you have to look within yourself and find the will power to lose without that you won't have sucess. You have to remember that losing weight is work you have to work at everyday. It's also about you wanting to make a life style change. I know you can you just have to find the power. We are all here to support you and encourage.



I know when I follow the weight watchers plan I have success. It helps me with my all or nothing attitude.  Currently I am doing the online program but I am considering going to a meeting soon. My mom is a lifetime member she lost 45 pounds and has kept it off for years!!!!


----------



## LMO429

I am going to start posting my workouts on this thread.  Maybe it will get this thread going if all the peeps popped in and wrote down their daily workouts. It would be a good idea so people can get ideas for new ways to workout.


Today I did Jillian Michaels No More Trouble Zones.  its a 50 minute kick butt workouts that works all the problem areas  hips/thighs/abs/arms/muffin tops etc!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wonders10 said:


> Well even though the thread has slowed down, I would like to post for some support/advice.  Obviously since I'm posting here, I want to lose weight.  I have done it before and it stuck for awhile until I went off to college.  And then well I hit the freshman 15 and then some.  Ever since, I have been unable to lose more than 10 lbs at a time and I just seem to keep gaining.  It's even harder now that I've moved out and have to fend for myself for meals.  I hate cooking even though I can cook the basics.  I know what I should and shouldn't be eating, I just don't care.  And yet I do care because I look at myself in the mirror and I'm utterly disgusted.  I'm beyond "un-motivated".  I can't even make it through the day following a plan - south beach, weight watchers, slim fast, some random diet I've made up myself.  Nothing seems to stick.  Just looking for some advice on how to get out of this rut and really start making a difference.


Baby steps.  That's what works for me.  Just find one thing to change every day, every week, or even every month.  Maybe the first thing you look at is breakfast.  If you don't think you are eating a good breakfast, try something simple like whole grain cereal with skim milk, a banana, and some 100% fruit juice.  Once you get into a good habit of eating a healthy breakfast, take a look at lunch.  Do you take something with you every day?  Or do you go out for your meals?  Try packing a healthy sandwich on whole grain or wheat bread.  I personally love the meats from the deli counter.  Sara Lee and Jennie-O have some very tasty varieties.  Add some carrot sticks or apple slices, and you've got yourself a healthy, filling lunch.  As for supper (or depending on what part of the country you live in -- dinner), I know you can find cook books that are geared towards helping college students prepare easy, healthy meals.  Even though they are written for college students, I would think that they'd be perfect for anyone who isn't comfortable in a kitchen.  (Personally, I lucked out that I got the cooking gene from my mom.)  Don't forget to eat a few healthy snacks throughout the day to keep the old metabolism fired up.  I usually have a FiberOne bar in the morning, some sort of fruit in the afternoon, and maybe something like a NutriGrain bar or something along those lines if I get hungry.  And of course, that dreaded "e" word -- exercise.  Unfortunately, I'm not much of a help on this.  I do it because I have to, but I can't say I enjoy it.  I will say that I love to walk, and I recently discovered a kinda-sorta nature trail close to me that I walk on every day.  (A local company built it for their employees in an empty field next to their factory -- but as a good neighbor gesture they allow people in surrounding subdivisions to use it.)  I've tried various exercise DVDs, most of them from the Biggest Loser folk, all to varying degree of success.  I think the main thing is to find something that you enjoy.  For me, that is the Walk Away the Pounds workouts.  They are the only thing I have that I don't grow tired of or simply dread doing after a few weeks.

Oh, and mini goals are great.  I like to say that I haven't lost 75 pounds; I've just managed to lose five pounds, 15 times.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Aaron!! How have you been?!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone! 

So glad to see some more of the "old-tiimers" around!  Hi Aaron!!!

And thanks, Aaron, for that great advice...it totally makes sense.  I really really need to get out of this all or nothing mentality and stop putting the pressure on myself to lose x amount of weight in a certain amount of time.  The time it worked for me, which was the first time I really attempted to lose weight, I lost 30 lbs in 6-7 months.  And I don't remember feeling stressed out about losing quickly enough or not.  Or feeling deprived with what I ate.  I really need to get back into that mindset. 

Exercise?  That is something I'm horrible at!  Even back then when I lost my 30 lbs I didn't really exercise until I had actually lost most of my weight and then I started toning up.  I am walking around school constantly picking up my therapy students plus the occasional dog walking so my main focus and concern is getting control of my eating!  

What I would like to contribute because I like food, are good food finds.  This weekend I bought new Jello-O sugar-free mousse in the individual containers like the jello and pudding.  I finally ate one today with my lunch and YUM!  so good.  60 cals or 1 pt on WW.  They come in 2 different chocolate varieties and a caramel flavor.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> Hi Aaron!! How have you been?!


I'm doing all right.  I tend to go into these little funks where I just want to cut myself off from the rest of the cyber-world.  So I stop responding to non-critical emails, don't post on here, don't go onto Facebook, etc.  So I guess you could say I'm returning from my cyber-sabbatical.

Health related, I've finally started to follow my own advice, and seems to be paying off.  Thanks to that all-or-nothing mentality, I was up close to 170 a few weeks ago, which would be about 5 pounds above what I've been hovering at for the past year.  I think the highest my scale showed was 168.4.  But like I said, following my own advice I was 165.4 this morning.  Still a good 10 pounds from where I was this time last year, and probably 20+ pounds from where I want to be.  But it's moving in the right direction at least. 



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So glad to see some more of the "old-tiimers" around!  Hi Aaron!!!
> 
> And thanks, Aaron, for that great advice...it totally makes sense.  I really really need to get out of this all or nothing mentality and stop putting the pressure on myself to lose x amount of weight in a certain amount of time.  The time it worked for me, which was the first time I really attempted to lose weight, I lost 30 lbs in 6-7 months.  And I don't remember feeling stressed out about losing quickly enough or not.  Or feeling deprived with what I ate.  I really need to get back into that mindset.
> 
> Exercise?  That is something I'm horrible at!  Even back then when I lost my 30 lbs I didn't really exercise until I had actually lost most of my weight and then I started toning up.  I am walking around school constantly picking up my therapy students plus the occasional dog walking so my main focus and concern is getting control of my eating!
> 
> What I would like to contribute because I like food, are good food finds.  This weekend I bought new Jello-O sugar-free mousse in the individual containers like the jello and pudding.  I finally ate one today with my lunch and YUM!  so good.  60 cals or 1 pt on WW.  They come in 2 different chocolate varieties and a caramel flavor.


Whoa, back the truck up!  Jell-O has sugar free mousse now?!?  I'll admit that one thing I haven't been able to give up is my nightly dessert.  The only difference is that the dessert is now some sort of low cal, sugar free dessert with the occasional light ice cream treat thrown in as an award for good behavior.  But it still satisfies my sweet tooth.  I'm running to the store tonight, and I'm going to have to find these!  

Anyway, sounds like you and I are in the same boat with exercise.  I really envy people who love to exercise.  Things would be so much easier if I was like that.  But honestly, I think I lost my first 40 pounds just by taking 45 minute walks every night.  It comes off slower, and does nothing for toning and strength, but it worked for me.  It was only after going below 200 that I realized that I would probably need to mix in some more strenuous exercises to not only reach my weight goals, but also help reach my appearance goals as well.

So, who's up for a good old fashion Peep challenge like we used to do back in the day?  Whether I have anybody join me or not, I'm challenging myself to lose 5 pounds by Thanksgiving.  That'll put me at the 160 mark, which is about 4 pounds above my lowest adult weight.


----------



## Wonders10

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I'm doing all right.  I tend to go into these little funks where I just want to cut myself off from the rest of the cyber-world.  So I stop responding to non-critical emails, don't post on here, don't go onto Facebook, etc.  So I guess you could say I'm returning from my cyber-sabbatical.
> 
> Health related, I've finally started to follow my own advice, and seems to be paying off.  Thanks to that all-or-nothing mentality, I was up close to 170 a few weeks ago, which would be about 5 pounds above what I've been hovering at for the past year.  I think the highest my scale showed was 168.4.  But like I said, following my own advice I was 165.4 this morning.  Still a good 10 pounds from where I was this time last year, and probably 20+ pounds from where I want to be.  But it's moving in the right direction at least.
> 
> 
> Whoa, back the truck up!  Jell-O has sugar free mousse now?!?  I'll admit that one thing I haven't been able to give up is my nightly dessert.  The only difference is that the dessert is now some sort of low cal, sugar free dessert with the occasional light ice cream treat thrown in as an award for good behavior.  But it still satisfies my sweet tooth.  I'm running to the store tonight, and I'm going to have to find these!
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you and I are in the same boat with exercise.  I really envy people who love to exercise.  Things would be so much easier if I was like that.  But honestly, I think I lost my first 40 pounds just by taking 45 minute walks every night.  It comes off slower, and does nothing for toning and strength, but it worked for me.  It was only after going below 200 that I realized that I would probably need to mix in some more strenuous exercises to not only reach my weight goals, but also help reach my appearance goals as well.
> 
> So, who's up for a good old fashion Peep challenge like we used to do back in the day?  Whether I have anybody join me or not, I'm challenging myself to lose 5 pounds by Thanksgiving.  That'll put me at the 160 mark, which is about 4 pounds above my lowest adult weight.



I know I said it before but it was go-oooo--od!  I even had to check the package when I came home because I thought I picked up the "regular" and not the sugar-free.  And it is indeed 60 cals/sugar free.  Mousse temptations by Jell-O is what they're called and they are in the refridgerated section.  

I'm up for the challenge!  I'd like to lose more but since I'm trying this whole "slow and steady, baby steps" thing, 5 lbs seems reachable.


----------



## LMO429

Count me in for the challenge as well for 5 pounds please.

It seems everyone's biggest hurdle is the all or nothing attitude and putting too much stress on ourselves to lose x amount of weight by such and such a time.

aaron i like your idea of 5 pounds at a time it makes the overall goal alot more doable.

fortunately I am one of those people that loves to exercise I also love to eat


----------



## dwheatl

No challenge for me, but I'll cheer you guys on. I'm focusing less on the number now, and more on good habits- writing down everything I eat, fitting in exercise (and changing it up once in a while), etc. 
Today was cool and windy, so I decided to have hot chocolate for dessert. I had a cup and a half of 1 % milk, 1 1/2 tsp. cocoa powder (the baking kind, not the sugared kind), two splendas, and a squirt of nonfat reddi-whip. It was 3 pts. on WW. A 1 c. serving would have been 2 pts, but I had the pts. to spend, so I indulged. It was very satisfying.

Aaron, I thought of you at DL last weekend. I met some Dis'ers from WI. Buzzgirls&dad. It was totally random. At least I didn't do the thing people have said to me about CA: "Oh, you're from WI! Do you know a guy named Aaron?"


----------



## lovealldisney

> So, who's up for a good old fashion Peep challenge like we used to do back in the day? Whether I have anybody join me or not, I'm challenging myself to lose 5 pounds by Thanksgiving. That'll put me at the 160 mark, which is about 4 pounds above my lowest adult weight.



Hi Aaron!
Yes I am down with a PEEP challenge! Put me down for 4lbs. that makes it 1lb a week. I am sure I can do that. I will post my weight loss on Wednesdays since my WW meeting is on Tuesdays. 

How have you been. Aren't we having the weirdest weather here is Wisconsin?? Makes me wonder what winter will be like!  

Ok guys this is going to be a hard weekend. HOLLOWEEN CANDY!!!! This will be my DD last year for trick or treating. I have the biggest sweet tooth! I have already told her that she has to come home put it in a container that is not see through, cover it and put it away where I can't see it! 

Have a great day everyone! We are off to Iowa this weekend just me my DD and her friend. Should be a fun girls time away!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Aaron!
> Yes I am down with a PEEP challenge! Put me down for 4lbs. that makes it 1lb a week. I am sure I can do that. I will post my weight loss on Wednesdays since my WW meeting is on Tuesdays.
> 
> How have you been. Aren't we having the weirdest weather here is Wisconsin?? Makes me wonder what winter will be like!
> 
> Ok guys this is going to be a hard weekend. HOLLOWEEN CANDY!!!! This will be my DD last year for trick or treating. I have the biggest sweet tooth! I have already told her that she has to come home put it in a container that is not see through, cover it and put it away where I can't see it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! We are off to Iowa this weekend just me my DD and her friend. Should be a fun girls time away!





We dont have children but my husband yesterday asked me why we dont have halloween candy in the house for the trick r treaters.  I told him my strategy this year to not eating candy is to buy a small bag the morning of halloween and just leave the box outside in a cute pumpkin I bought right outside our front door (weather permittitn)  I am also thinking about giving out stickers..the less candy I have in my house before and after halloween the better 

I think the key is to allow yourself to have some candy without beating yourself up over it.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Aaron! 

Lauren - great idea about posting workouts!

Well, I have joined a gym. Yes, I finally took the plunge after months and months of _saying_ I was going to do it - I have! I go three times a week and so far im loving it!

Ive also joined an Aqua Aerobics class once a week, thats great too!

I cant do too much high impact exercise because of back issues, so at the gym I go on the exercise bike, the treadmill, the stepper machine and some of the leg/arm weight machines. 

Halloween Sweets - we don't have children either but I do like to buy some things in for the children who come round. What I tend to do to stop me eating them is buy all of the sweets and candy and bag them into little 'party bags' (for want of a better word) for the children and loosely knot the top of the bag so I can't dip in!


----------



## LMO429

Today for a workout I got through 35 mins of Jillian Michaels Banish Fat Boost Metabolism DVD..on Monday I did the same workout and was able to finish it but today for some reason I just couldnt get through it

then I did the Workout Abs section. I love it its such an awesome abs workout.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

Not much to report from me.  Just trying to make smart food choices.  It was a long day at work but luckily tomorrow is a teacher workday so I'm going in for a couple hours and then heading to my mom's house for the weekend (Winston too!).  Looking forward to some of my mom's good, yet healthy, cooking.  I'll post my weight loss tomorrow going by what I weighed last Friday, even though I haven't really intentional been doing well.


----------



## Eventer98

LMO429 said:


> I usually always stay at the beach club every may.  this is my first time for the holiday decorations and I am SUPER excited about it.  I picked the grand because its the most christmasy (is that a word lol) of the resorts!!!
> 
> plus our past 10 trips have been by the epcot resorts I havent stayed on the monorail since I was a kid so I am curious to see where I like staying better.


You'll love WDW during the holidays...we were at VWL last year for DS's first Xmas.  We won't be back during that time for two years.  Have a great trip!


Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise?  That is something I'm horrible at!  Even back then when I lost my 30 lbs I didn't really exercise until I had actually lost most of my weight and then I started toning up.  I am walking around school constantly picking up my therapy students plus the occasional dog walking so my main focus and concern is getting control of my eating!



I hate exercise too, infact I don't do it at all.  I take my kids for a walk on a nice day..that's about it.  I just watch how many fat grams I eat a day.  Kinda how I have always been successful with weight loss.  AF was visiting last week (her first appearance in a year!) so I was a samer.  An early post for tomorrow:
-1.5!

Have a great Friday everyone.  We may go look at a new VW minivan but a lot has to fall into place for me to OK the sale.  We'll see.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wonders10 said:


> I know I said it before but it was go-oooo--od!  I even had to check the package when I came home because I thought I picked up the "regular" and not the sugar-free.  And it is indeed 60 cals/sugar free.  Mousse temptations by Jell-O is what they're called and they are in the refridgerated section.
> 
> I'm up for the challenge!  I'd like to lose more but since I'm trying this whole "slow and steady, baby steps" thing, 5 lbs seems reachable.


I found the Jell-O mousse!  I got the dark chocolate -- delish!



dwheatl said:


> Aaron, I thought of you at DL last weekend. I met some Dis'ers from WI. Buzzgirls&dad. It was totally random. At least I didn't do the thing people have said to me about CA: "Oh, you're from WI! Do you know a guy named Aaron?"


Too funny! 



lovealldisney said:


> Hi Aaron!
> Yes I am down with a PEEP challenge! Put me down for 4lbs. that makes it 1lb a week. I am sure I can do that. I will post my weight loss on Wednesdays since my WW meeting is on Tuesdays.
> 
> How have you been. Aren't we having the weirdest weather here is Wisconsin?? Makes me wonder what winter will be like!
> 
> Ok guys this is going to be a hard weekend. HOLLOWEEN CANDY!!!! This will be my DD last year for trick or treating. I have the biggest sweet tooth! I have already told her that she has to come home put it in a container that is not see through, cover it and put it away where I can't see it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! We are off to Iowa this weekend just me my DD and her friend. Should be a fun girls time away!


I've been doing all right.  The weather has been a real bummer.  We've had what, three days of summer?  I mean, we usually have at least two weeks of warm weather.  I am really dreading winter.  Just thinking of the feet of snow that we'll be shoveling makes me want to move to a warmer climate.

We've decided to skip Trick or Treating again.  Two years ago (the first year in this house) we bought enough candy for ~75 kids and only got about 15.  We live at the end of a cul-de-sac, and our house faces west.  So at dusk the sun shines on our house and you can't see that our garage and porch lights are on.  So the kids looked down our way, and walked right past.  Because of this, we opted out last year.  And of course we had probably 50-60 kids walk past our house.  But I liked not having all of that candy in the house, and my dog liked not having people ringing the door bell every 2 minutes.  So we're skipping it again this year.

All right, since this is my re-entry into the Peeps, I'm posting my starting weight instead of a gain/loss.  I weighed in at 165.4 this morning.  Hopefuly next week I'll have a nice, big loss to post.

Have a great weekend everybody!  *And stay away from the candy!!!*


----------



## LMO429

So I am down a pound this Friday.  This week for workouts I have been switching Jillian Banish Fat and No More Trouble Zones..I am so sore today is my last day of doing her workouts for the week.

As far as halloween candy goes I have yet to buy any to leave in our house. I am thinking about going to the dollar store and seeing what I can get other than candy for the trick r treaters. we have lived in manhattan for over 8 years and we just move to nj so this is my first year having people ring our bell..I doubt we will get that many..I was telling my husband that kids here have to earn their candy the houses are a decent amount apart from each other and you have to walk up a long long path to get to the front door in this development.

When I am tempted with food this weekend I am going to ask myself WHAT DO I WANT MORE?  a hershey bar in my mouth or the ability to wear my skinny jeans again


----------



## Wonders10

Samer this week.

Working a half day and then off to my moms for the weekend so I maybe Mia til Sunday. Have a great weekend and a Happy Halloween!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> When I am tempted with food this weekend I am going to ask myself WHAT DO I WANT MORE?  a hershey bar in my mouth or the ability to wear my skinny jeans again



Im going to remember this Lauren, its very good advice!

I did Aqua Aerobics last night, its great. I was surprised at how much fun it was really. Its an excellent workout but I find im not as achy the next day. Theres women of all ages, shapes and sizes there so no-one is concious about wearing a bathing costume!

Tonight is the Gym after work and I think I may start posting losses/gains next week, even though this time I am concentrating more on the exercise and getting healthy (after a huge kick in the bum from the doctor) and the weight loss will surely follow.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## solar

Hi, 

I'm jumping into a few threads on the WISh boards...excited to find you. I've been on DISboards for awhile, but not here.

Hoping to get to know everyone over time.

Since it's Friday I'm at-1 this week

Super Quick background - down 11 pounds, have 96 to reach my goal...long journey ahead!

Cheers, Deb


----------



## LMO429

solar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm jumping into a few threads on the WISh boards...excited to find you. I've been on DISboards for awhile, but not here.
> 
> Hoping to get to know everyone over time.
> 
> Since it's Friday I'm at-1 this week
> 
> Super Quick background - down 11 pounds, have 96 to reach my goal...long journey ahead!
> 
> Cheers, Deb



WELCOME TO THE PEEPS DEB!!!! 

Congratulations on all your hard work

one of the mottos on this thread is

SLOW AND STEADY WINS THE RACE!


----------



## solar

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

Hopefully you'll be seeing "LESS" of me...haha, get it? get it? shakes head...okay, my poor Mom humor is coming out


----------



## LMO429

solar said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hopefully you'll be seeing "LESS" of me...haha, get it? get it? shakes head...okay, my poor Mom humor is coming out


----------



## FlameGirl

Hey you guys....

...mind if I join in here?


----------



## LMO429

FlameGirl said:


> Hey you guys....
> 
> ...mind if I join in here?



Welcome to the Peeps!!! Now is the best time to join the holidays are right around the corner its an awesome support system to get through avoiding those holiday treats


----------



## Disneyfreak92

So hi all!  I've been MIA for a while. I can't say yet that things will improve a great deal what with the holidays approaching, BUT I am almost done working on photos from the four weddings I did this summer. I still have work to do, but things are settling down. We do have a trip to WDW coming up though!  *LMO* - We need to see if we can work out a meet this time! I miss you guys and NEED the accountability. I've been a real slacker, and it is staring to show. I need to get back in control. I have started working out again, and I'm amping that back up gradually. I am paying more attention to what I'm eating, but not tracking on Spark people like I was. I need to get back into that! Anyway, I do hope to be spending more time around here! Hope all my Peeps are doing well!


----------



## FlameGirl

Hey, thanks!

My name is Kathy...I just turned 40 (FORTY!) last week, and I've lost 20 pounds since the beginning of September.  Only 29 more to go!  That seems like a hundred years from now, so I've set a mini goal of 11 additional pounds by the time we leave for Disneyland on November 30th, which comes out to a little over 2 pounds per week.  Totally doable right!?  

I don't know if it's been mentioned here before or not, but I have a great app on my iPhone that makes it a no-brainer to keep track of my daily calories and what I've burned with exercise.  I try to keep my calories to 1100 a day, and up until my birthday week (FORTY!), I was walking 3 miles a day, walking my daughter to and from school (which is up at the top of a .5 mile 7% grade hill...we take the stairs which ends up being 22 flights of stairs each way), and then I try to spend between 1 hour and 1-1/2 hours on my rowing machine each day.  Annnnnnd then my birthday came about and you know how it goes...but I'm back on track again starting Monday.  So, long story long, limited calories, plenty of exercise.  

I look forward to getting to know everyone here as we all disappear.  Thanks for letting me participate.  

xo


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> So hi all!  I've been MIA for a while. I can't say yet that things will improve a great deal what with the holidays approaching, BUT I am almost done working on photos from the four weddings I did this summer. I still have work to do, but things are settling down. We do have a trip to WDW coming up though!  *LMO* - We need to see if we can work out a meet this time! I miss you guys and NEED the accountability. I've been a real slacker, and it is staring to show. I need to get back in control. I have started working out again, and I'm amping that back up gradually. I am paying more attention to what I'm eating, but not tracking on Spark people like I was. I need to get back into that! Anyway, I do hope to be spending more time around here! Hope all my Peeps are doing well!




Hi!!!! I know when I dont post on here I usually have less than healthy habits with diet and exericse.  the support here is nice and I need it

Have you looked into signing up for any of the Disapalooza events while you will be in disney in dec.  I am going to the Friday a.m. seminar to hear Marty Sklar and Lee Cockerell speak and then Saturday 12/12 is the private toy story mania party
here is the link that describes everything..i think sign ups end today or tomorrow:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318613

there is also an unofficial event on Friday Dec 11th at EPCOT with over 100 disers drinking around the world.  I have the candlelight processional that evening but will be joining the group around 7pm or so.

here is the link for that:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2198508


----------



## LMO429

FlameGirl said:


> Hey, thanks!
> 
> My name is Kathy...I just turned 40 (FORTY!) last week, and I've lost 20 pounds since the beginning of September.  Only 29 more to go!  That seems like a hundred years from now, so I've set a mini goal of 11 additional pounds by the time we leave for Disneyland on November 30th, which comes out to a little over 2 pounds per week.  Totally doable right!?
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned here before or not, but I have a great app on my iPhone that makes it a no-brainer to keep track of my daily calories and what I've burned with exercise.  I try to keep my calories to 1100 a day, and up until my birthday week (FORTY!), I was walking 3 miles a day, walking my daughter to and from school (which is up at the top of a .5 mile 7% grade hill...we take the stairs which ends up being 22 flights of stairs each way), and then I try to spend between 1 hour and 1-1/2 hours on my rowing machine each day.  Annnnnnd then my birthday came about and you know how it goes...but I'm back on track again starting Monday.  So, long story long, limited calories, plenty of exercise.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone here as we all disappear.  Thanks for letting me participate.
> 
> xo



WOW! Congrats on your success! Keep up the good work! the motto here is slow and steady wins the race


----------



## dwheatl

Nice to see some new peeps on here. Welcome.
I have to post a gain today - up 2.2. I could feel bad about it, but that gain came from a number of fun or important activities (including Disneyland), and I'm back on the wagon now. Today was chaotic, and I was way below on my points, which meant I was feeling a little weak and nauseous when we were out tonight, but instead of eating or drinking empty calories, I waited until I got home, then had a bowl of Autumn Wheat cereal and milk. I also worked out to Leslie Sansome's walk at home video, and a little Shimmy as well. It felt like a good start to getting back in business.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

From my customized google homepage - weight loss tip of the day:
_Get real and be specific. Write down three or four realistic goals that you can stick to. Avoid fantasy land goals that will only frustrate you._

Welcome (and welcome back!) to our new and returning peeps!  I'm so happy seeing this thread come back to life!  I spent the weekend at my mom's, came back this morning and went grocery shopping.  I literally have nothing junky in my house and I will try my hardest to resist the "drive thrus".  I did eat some candy over the weekend but overall I probably ate better than I would have if I was at home by myself.  In addition to eating better, I'm trying to retrain my brain to get over this "you can't eat that" mentality in addition to the I have to lose x amount of weight in x amount of time.  While I'd love to lose 10 lbs by my Disney trip in 2 weeks, 4 days, I have to be realistic that that is probably not going to happen no matter how good I eat and even if I add in exercise.

On a side note, I have a sort of interview for a 2nd job.  I spoke with the owner and fellow speech pathologist of a private practice on Friday and she is looking for some extra help after school hours just to take on a couple clients.  I could really use the money plus the extra experience and networking would be good for me since I am really just starting out in my career...so wish me luck that she likes me and I like her and the company!

Plus, on Tuesday I am having my first informal observation as part of my year evaluation.  The woman doing it is not exactly known for being soft and fuzzy and I have gotten looks of horror when I say who is doing my observation so send good thoughts that it goes well.  I know she will find something to critique me on - because that is just her, but I hope that it is relatively minor stuff.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Just stopping by! I've actually done pretty good getting in my fruits! I've still been slacking on the exercise, school is so stressful and when I get home I just want to relax! 

I exercised yesterday and I felt great, but there's still something keeping me from doing it all the time like I used to. I have to figure out what it is.

Hope everyone has been good!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Hi!!!! I know when I dont post on here I usually have less than healthy habits with diet and exericse.  the support here is nice and I need it
> 
> Have you looked into signing up for any of the Disapalooza events while you will be in disney in dec.  I am going to the Friday a.m. seminar to hear Marty Sklar and Lee Cockerell speak and then Saturday 12/12 is the private toy story mania party
> here is the link that describes everything..i think sign ups end today or tomorrow:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318613
> 
> there is also an unofficial event on Friday Dec 11th at EPCOT with over 100 disers drinking around the world.  I have the candlelight processional that evening but will be joining the group around 7pm or so.
> 
> here is the link for that:
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2198508



I need that support too. It feels really good to be able to read and post here! I'm feeling really good about getting back into my old routine tomorrow. 

I would love to do the Disapalooza events when we are there, but we are actually attending the Magic & Merriment D23 event(http://d23.disney.go.com/expo/100709_D23Event_MagicMerriment.html) on the 12th & 13th, so it won't really work. We are also doing the Jellyrolls meet on Dec 10th http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2259617. And on the 11th we are going to game night at some friends' house in Celebration. I will send you our schedule so we can see what we can coordinate.


----------



## punkin413

hi!  long time, no "see".  i've missed you guys!!!

lauren contacted me on facebook and told me i needed to stop by because she was trying to get the peeps posting again.  i said i'd be happy to!  

to be quite honest, i don't think i'm in a place right now to join in with the weekly weigh-ins.  i reached my goal of 130 pounds in january or february of 2008 (and i have to credit this thread with helping me with that!) and since then i've gained a little back.  if i had to guess i'd say i weigh about 139 pounds right now.  not horrible but not great, either.  anyway, ray and i are trying to get preggers so dieting is not my number one priority right now.  this is the first time i've been off the pill in 14 years and....holy moly....what my body is putting me through!  i actually feel like exercising about 8 days out of the entire month.  the other days i'm either having PMS, AF is here or i'm ovulating and don't feel good.  it's crazy!  i haven't completely fallen off the wagon and do try to exercise when i can.  just not as regularly as i should.  and as far as food i'm doing okay.  not counting calories like i used to but i still try to be smart about what i eat for the most part.

anyway, it's great to "see" you guys!  i'm excited to check back in when i can and see what you're up to and get to know the newer peeps i haven't met yet!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> hi!  long time, no "see".  i've missed you guys!!!
> 
> lauren contacted me on facebook and told me i needed to stop by because she was trying to get the peeps posting again.  i said i'd be happy to!
> 
> to be quite honest, i don't think i'm in a place right now to join in with the weekly weigh-ins.  i reached my goal of 130 pounds in january or february of 2008 (and i have to credit this thread with helping me with that!) and since then i've gained a little back.  if i had to guess i'd say i weigh about 139 pounds right now.  not horrible but not great, either.  anyway, ray and i are trying to get preggers so dieting is not my number one priority right now.  this is the first time i've been off the pill in 14 years and....holy moly....what my body is putting me through!  i actually feel like exercising about 8 days out of the entire month.  the other days i'm either having PMS, AF is here or i'm ovulating and don't feel good.  it's crazy!  i haven't completely fallen off the wagon and do try to exercise when i can.  just not as regularly as i should.  and as far as food i'm doing okay.  not counting calories like i used to but i still try to be smart about what i eat for the most part.
> 
> anyway, it's great to "see" you guys!  i'm excited to check back in when i can and see what you're up to and get to know the newer peeps i haven't met yet!



It's great to "see" you here Dawn!  I do hope we see you around here more often. Sounds like we're kind of in the same place. I also haven't been around here, I also have managed to gain back a few pounds, and I also have had other priorities (just like you ). Hope to see more of you.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> hi!  long time, no "see".  i've missed you guys!!!
> 
> lauren contacted me on facebook and told me i needed to stop by because she was trying to get the peeps posting again.  i said i'd be happy to!
> 
> to be quite honest, i don't think i'm in a place right now to join in with the weekly weigh-ins.  i reached my goal of 130 pounds in january or february of 2008 (and i have to credit this thread with helping me with that!) and since then i've gained a little back.  if i had to guess i'd say i weigh about 139 pounds right now.  not horrible but not great, either.  anyway, ray and i are trying to get preggers so dieting is not my number one priority right now.  this is the first time i've been off the pill in 14 years and....holy moly....what my body is putting me through!  i actually feel like exercising about 8 days out of the entire month.  the other days i'm either having PMS, AF is here or i'm ovulating and don't feel good.  it's crazy!  i haven't completely fallen off the wagon and do try to exercise when i can.  just not as regularly as i should.  and as far as food i'm doing okay.  not counting calories like i used to but i still try to be smart about what i eat for the most part.
> 
> anyway, it's great to "see" you guys!  i'm excited to check back in when i can and see what you're up to and get to know the newer peeps i haven't met yet!



Hi Dawn! Its so great to see you on the peep thread! I am so excited for you that you are trying to have a baby!  My cousin had a very similiar situation to you after going off the pill after alot of years so I understand what you are going through.  I think alot of us are trying not so much on focusing on the numbers but more about just being overall healthy so I would not worry if you do not want to post your weekly weigh ins.


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I need that support too. It feels really good to be able to read and post here! I'm feeling really good about getting back into my old routine tomorrow.
> 
> I would love to do the Disapalooza events when we are there, but we are actually attending the Magic & Merriment D23 event(http://d23.disney.go.com/expo/100709_D23Event_MagicMerriment.html) on the 12th & 13th, so it won't really work. We are also doing the Jellyrolls meet on Dec 10th http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2259617. And on the 11th we are going to game night at some friends' house in Celebration. I will send you our schedule so we can see what we can coordinate.



the events for D23 are seriously AMAZING I read about it awhile back I still have yet to join d23 and I really dont know what I am waiting for.

send me your schedule for sure


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> From my customized google homepage - weight loss tip of the day:
> _Get real and be specific. Write down three or four realistic goals that you can stick to. Avoid fantasy land goals that will only frustrate you._
> 
> Welcome (and welcome back!) to our new and returning peeps!  I'm so happy seeing this thread come back to life!  I spent the weekend at my mom's, came back this morning and went grocery shopping.  I literally have nothing junky in my house and I will try my hardest to resist the "drive thrus".  I did eat some candy over the weekend but overall I probably ate better than I would have if I was at home by myself.  In addition to eating better, I'm trying to retrain my brain to get over this "you can't eat that" mentality in addition to the I have to lose x amount of weight in x amount of time.  While I'd love to lose 10 lbs by my Disney trip in 2 weeks, 4 days, I have to be realistic that that is probably not going to happen no matter how good I eat and even if I add in exercise.
> 
> On a side note, I have a sort of interview for a 2nd job.  I spoke with the owner and fellow speech pathologist of a private practice on Friday and she is looking for some extra help after school hours just to take on a couple clients.  I could really use the money plus the extra experience and networking would be good for me since I am really just starting out in my career...so wish me luck that she likes me and I like her and the company!
> 
> Plus, on Tuesday I am having my first informal observation as part of my year evaluation.  The woman doing it is not exactly known for being soft and fuzzy and I have gotten looks of horror when I say who is doing my observation so send good thoughts that it goes well.  I know she will find something to critique me on - because that is just her, but I hope that it is relatively minor stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!



Love that quote! good luck on the interview


ok how embarrassing almost 3 years on the dis and I still cant figure out multi quoting


----------



## dwheatl

Good luck with the interview and the observation, Shannon.
Hi, Dawn. Good luck to you too.

Has anyone else tried the Yves brand of meatless ground taco filling? It was 2 for one, so I got some today, and I really like it. Very low in fat and cholesterol, high in fiber, and 90 calories in a third of a cup (1 pt. on WW). For many reasons, I'm trying to reduce the amount of meat I eat, and so is DH. Our son is vegan, but I don't think I'll ever go that far. I am looking for good non-meat meals, and I don't want to rely on cheese too often because of the fat.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Peeps!
I come back from a weekend away and see all these new posts! Great to see everyone again!! 

A big  to our newest memebers!! 

Dawn good luck with trying for a baby!! You can still hang with us and keep us informed!! 

Ok this weekend away was great! Cold but just nice to get away and decompress! I was able to get in a really nice walk when it wasn't raining!  And I took my DD and her friend trick or treating. I did pretty good with the candy. Only a few pieces but made sure they were counted on my weekly points. 

I don't weigh in until tomorrow but I have to tell you it was a very good week for weight loss! 

Have a great week everyone!! 

Wendy


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good morning everyone! I'm glad this thread is back alive, I'm ready to get right on track again, I'm so excited! Plus I finally got a ticker for our next WDW trip and I'm going to make sure I'm fit for that. This will be my first WDW trip since I lost all my weight and started exercising, it'll be great. I'm ready to walk around without feeling tired all the time.

I was reading sparkpeople forums this morning and I remembered what I've accomplished so far. It just makes me more excited to get back on track so I can keep on being healthy! I'm thinking about starting the C25K again, but I'm not sure yet. 

I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.

I'm going out a lot this week but I'm going to make sure I scan all my food carefully to get the healthiest foods at the resturants. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm glad this thread is back alive, I'm ready to get right on track again, I'm so excited! Plus I finally got a ticker for our next WDW trip and I'm going to make sure I'm fit for that. This will be my first WDW trip since I lost all my weight and started exercising, it'll be great. I'm ready to walk around without feeling tired all the time.
> 
> I was reading sparkpeople forums this morning and I remembered what I've accomplished so far. It just makes me more excited to get back on track so I can keep on being healthy! I'm thinking about starting the C25K again, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.
> 
> I'm going out a lot this week but I'm going to make sure I scan all my food carefully to get the healthiest foods at the resturants. Hope you all have a great day!



instead of putting dressing on my salads I usually put fruit in like apples or pears, sometimes a little bit of goat cheese. You really dont miss the dressing

the other thing I have given up are splenda/sweet n lows equal etc in my coffee I saw a documentary about the harsh chemicals in them and it turned me off big time...I havent had it in over 8 months and I dont miss it either..I usually just add skim milk and have adjusted to the taste.


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> It's great to "see" you here Dawn!  I do hope we see you around here more often. Sounds like we're kind of in the same place. I also haven't been around here, I also have managed to gain back a few pounds, and I also have had other priorities (just like you ). Hope to see more of you.



thanks!  good to see you too!  i have missed you guys.



LMO429 said:


> Hi Dawn! Its so great to see you on the peep thread! I am so excited for you that you are trying to have a baby!  My cousin had a very similiar situation to you after going off the pill after alot of years so I understand what you are going through.  I think alot of us are trying not so much on focusing on the numbers but more about just being overall healthy so I would not worry if you do not want to post your weekly weigh ins.



thanks for encouraging me to come back over here.  yeah, we finally broke down and decided it was time.  we've been married for 7 years so i'm sure everyone will be thrilled that we are trying.  we haven't told my parents yet because i want to surprise them.  so keep your fingers crossed for us!



dwheatl said:


> Hi, Dawn. Good luck to you too.



thanks!



lovealldisney said:


> Dawn good luck with trying for a baby!! You can still hang with us and keep us informed!!



thanks!  i will try to keep up.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.



i love the sprays that are 1 calorie per spray.  i use those even when i'm indulging!  i think i have used both the wishbone and the ken's steakhouse brands and they were both good.


----------



## lovealldisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm glad this thread is back alive, I'm ready to get right on track again, I'm so excited! Plus I finally got a ticker for our next WDW trip and I'm going to make sure I'm fit for that. This will be my first WDW trip since I lost all my weight and started exercising, it'll be great. I'm ready to walk around without feeling tired all the time.
> 
> I was reading sparkpeople forums this morning and I remembered what I've accomplished so far. It just makes me more excited to get back on track so I can keep on being healthy! I'm thinking about starting the C25K again, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.
> 
> I'm going out a lot this week but I'm going to make sure I scan all my food carefully to get the healthiest foods at the resturants. Hope you all have a great day!




My favorite salad is lettuce, with some grilled chicken, strawberries, small handfull of pecans (chopped), with a light strawberry vinegrette dressing.


----------



## FlameGirl

dwheatl said:


> Good luck with the interview and the observation, Shannon.
> Hi, Dawn. Good luck to you too.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the Yves brand of meatless ground taco filling? It was 2 for one, so I got some today, and I really like it. Very low in fat and cholesterol, high in fiber, and 90 calories in a third of a cup (1 pt. on WW). For many reasons, I'm trying to reduce the amount of meat I eat, and so is DH. Our son is vegan, but I don't think I'll ever go that far. I am looking for good non-meat meals, and I don't want to rely on cheese too often because of the fat.



Hi Danielle --

I haven't tried that brand, but I LOVE the Smart Ground brand of taco meat:  http://www.lightlife.com/product_detail.jsp?p=smartgroundtaco

I like to use low carb tortillas and maybe a dollop of lite sour cream with salsa and they are delicious.


----------



## FlameGirl

::Snow_White:: said:


> I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.



I eat a lot of salads, and I've learned a few tricks.  The first trick is to leave the dressing on the side, and just dip your fork into it a little bit (obviously this really only works for creamy dressings like Caesar or ranch) - I find I probably use 1/10th of what I'd normally dress my salads in.  The other is to get a great big bowl and measure out a small amount of dressing, and toss it really well. That way you can use much less dressing, and most of it gets a light coat.  It's much less gloppy that way, too.


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> I also have a question. I'm trying to ditch the ranch dressing for my salads, even though I use fat free I'd like to find something healthier to cover it with. Is there anything that you all use on your salads? I usually put nuts on it and it really helps the flavor but I want some kind of liquid because it gets really dry to me if I don't cover it with anything. I've heard of people using lemon juice, I might have to try that.


 I like salsa on my salad. I especially like the southwest one. It has black beans and corn in it, but not enough to bump up the calories.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

So glad to see how much busier the thread has got! 

A HUGE welcome to the new peeps that have joined us!

Dawn - Good luck and fingers crossed for trying for a baby! How exciting! 

Salad dressing - Im not a *huge* fan of too much salad dressing, I find it gets a bit blah after a while! Fruit in the salad is a great idea, I love chopped up apples and grapes in mine. 
FlameGirl - the fork idea is a fab one, I do like a little bit of dressing but not poured all over the top, so I think i'll try this one!

Lynda - Great to see you back here! 

Everyone - Hi 

Busy today so off I go, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## solar

I found a Kraft light - Parmesan Asiago (?)-- it's about 35 calories per serving -  and has excellent flavor

What I do so I don't use a lot is one of two things...

1. put it aside (measured out) and dip my fork tines in it a little bit before stabbing my salad so I use less dressing - works great (like Flamegirl mentions, I do this too)

2. or I put my salad in a bowl with a lid first - measure out the dressing, put it on, pop  a lid on - shake it up really good, and the dressing covers everything, without using too much. <--- love doing it this way


----------



## LMO429

I am starting today the 30 day making the cut by jillian michaels...we shall see how this goes..Im awful at sticking to these kind of things but I am looking for a challenge


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps! 

For salad I have to admit I like dressing and usually a good amount of it but I do love kens light Asian sesame dressing. A little goes a long way and it's low in cals.

In other news, I got the job. Turns out it will be after school mon-thurs.  Hopefully the extra money will make it worth my while. Part of it is just supervising so that's not too bad. 

Today is part 1 of my evaluation. To say I'm nervous is an understatement.  I hate being critiqued.  Send more good thoughts!

Foodwise I'm doing okay. No stops at the drive thrus yesterday and I've been making good lunches and dinners. Really hoping to see a loss this Friday.


----------



## punkin413

FlameGirl said:


> I eat a lot of salads, and I've learned a few tricks.  The first trick is to leave the dressing on the side, and just dip your fork into it a little bit (obviously this really only works for creamy dressings like Caesar or ranch) - I find I probably use 1/10th of what I'd normally dress my salads in.



i do this, too!  especially in restaurants.  i always ask for the dressing on the side and just dip my fork in it before i put the actual salad on the fork.  it's a great way to cut back!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Dawn - Good luck and fingers crossed for trying for a baby! How exciting!



thanks!  



Wonders10 said:


> In other news, I got the job. Turns out it will be after school mon-thurs.  Hopefully the extra money will make it worth my while. Part of it is just supervising so that's not too bad.
> 
> Today is part 1 of my evaluation. To say I'm nervous is an understatement.  I hate being critiqued.  Send more good thoughts!



congrats on the job!  obviously i just joined back up here but whatever it is, i'm sure you are thrilled!  and good luck with your evaluation.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wow, this thread is hopping again!  Great to see!  



punkin413 said:


> thanks for encouraging me to come back over here.  yeah, we finally broke down and decided it was time.  we've been married for 7 years so i'm sure everyone will be thrilled that we are trying.  we haven't told my parents yet because i want to surprise them.  so keep your fingers crossed for us!


Good luck!  And you made a very smart move by not telling the parents yet.  We made the mistake of telling my inlaws, thinking then they'd back off of the constant badgering a bit.  It only made it worse!  Now if we eat dinner with them, and my wife only drinks soda, it's "do you have something to tell us".  Same if she is feeling sick or just tired.  What a pain...



Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> For salad I have to admit I like dressing and usually a good amount of it but I do love kens light Asian sesame dressing. A little goes a long way and it's low in cals.
> 
> In other news, I got the job. Turns out it will be after school mon-thurs.  Hopefully the extra money will make it worth my while. Part of it is just supervising so that's not too bad.
> 
> Today is part 1 of my evaluation. To say I'm nervous is an understatement.  I hate being critiqued.  Send more good thoughts!
> 
> Foodwise I'm doing okay. No stops at the drive thrus yesterday and I've been making good lunches and dinners. Really hoping to see a loss this Friday.


Ditto on the salad!  We like the Just 2 Good dressing.  Since I measure out EVERYTHING I eat, I make sure I only have one serving of lettuce, one serving of whatever we put on the salad (typically some sort of grilled chicken) and one serving -- two tablespoons -- of the dressing.  And congrats on the job!

I hate how early it gets dark now.  I get home from work at 4:30, and only have an hour get the dog out to do her business, change my clothes, and get her out and back from a walk before it gets dark at 5:30.  I'm doing good otherwise.  I came down with a flu this past weekend, and am finally feeling close to normal.  Unfortunately, that meant no exercise until last night, so we'll see how my scale treats me this Friday.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hello my friends - remember me

Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.

I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.

I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.
> 
> I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.
> 
> I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.



Welcome back Laura. I did see the news on facebook, and ive been thinking about you 

Drinking your water is a HUGE plus. Thats one thing I can't get right no matter how much I try. The way I see it is one thing at a time right? You've got one thing down already so the rest will follow when you are ready. 

Hi everyone


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.
> 
> I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.
> 
> I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.



Hi laura! welcome back  you were missed.  I read about your mom on facebook my thoughts are truly with you.

Good call on the water.  I have been drinking so much of it today I almost didnt make it home in time


----------



## natale1980

I started the Couch to 5k today! 
This seems like good thread to be a part of!  I'm going to need all the help I can get.  I actually started posting videos on youtube to try and stay accountable! 
Check it out if you want ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2HsmpT7pbc  (not the cutest video of me... but oh well)

I'm signed up for the Family fun run 5k in EPCOT in January. 
Also losing weight before all our Disney Pictures is motivation.

-nat


----------



## punkin413

third day in a row i've gone on a run!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Good luck!  And you made a very smart move by not telling the parents yet.  We made the mistake of telling my inlaws, thinking then they'd back off of the constant badgering a bit.  It only made it worse!  Now if we eat dinner with them, and my wife only drinks soda, it's "do you have something to tell us".  Same if she is feeling sick or just tired.  What a pain...



hey, aaron!  nice to see you!  ray actually has told his parents - he told them before we officially started trying.  i could've killed him because i don't want any pressure, but they've been WAY better than expected.  his stepdad has only said something once to me and his mom gave him the evil eye when he did.  so i'm assuming ray told her that i didn't want to hear it come up a lot in conversation!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.



hey, laura!  so i'm assuming that pretty lady on your facebook picture is your mom?  i saw that but i missed the post on facebook about it.  i'm so, so sorry. you will be in my prayers.  wish i could give you a real hug!  



natale1980 said:


> I started the Couch to 5k today!
> This seems like good thread to be a part of!  I'm going to need all the help I can get.  I actually started posting videos on youtube to try and stay accountable!
> Check it out if you want ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2HsmpT7pbc  (not the cutest video of me... but oh well)
> 
> I'm signed up for the Family fun run 5k in EPCOT in January.
> Also losing weight before all our Disney Pictures is motivation.
> 
> -nat



congrats!  and good luck!!!  your kids are adorable.


----------



## solar

*Nat* congratulations on starting the c25k - i'm currently working on week 3 right now and also chose a Disney race for motivation


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> I started the Couch to 5k today!
> This seems like good thread to be a part of!  I'm going to need all the help I can get.  I actually started posting videos on youtube to try and stay accountable!
> Check it out if you want ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2HsmpT7pbc  (not the cutest video of me... but oh well)
> 
> I'm signed up for the Family fun run 5k in EPCOT in January.
> Also losing weight before all our Disney Pictures is motivation.
> 
> -nat



Congratulations on starting couch to 5k! We will be here for support welcome to the Peeps!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

Laura - So sorry about your mom.  Saying a prayer for you and your family as we speak.  It seems like pancreatic cancer has become a lot more common these days?  Hate it.  My father also passed away from cancer in January 2008.  Began in stomach but eventually spread to pretty much all of his vital organs.  

I almost attempted the Couch to 5K program a couple years ago.  But with my ankle (I broke it in high school badly, had surgery to put in plates and screws, etc.) I just can't really handle running.  Hurts to much for days after.  

My observation/evaluation went well I guess.  I still have not heard feedback from her on how I did, but my formal observation (the one that really counts) is in 2 weeks so I will hear by then so I know what to "improve on".  And started job #2 yesterday...not bad so far.  Although it is really strange to come home so much later than I usually do.  I'm so used to getting home a little after 3 (love working in a school!) and now I'm getting home around 5 or 6 depending on the day.  I think I'm going to be having some interesting and more demanding clients coming up though.  But the extra money will be really really nice.  I'm drowning in student loan debt so this will help.  

My disney trip is in 2 weeks!  (plug my pre-trip report here - see siggie!).  SOOOOOO excited and now that I've been so busy and stressed, this will be a much needed trip!  

I need to confess that I went to McD's for dinner tonight.  Although my stomach is punishing me now for it since I haven't that sort of food in awhile.  I've still been really good about having balanced breakfasts and lunches and I'm not letting this slip up get the best of me.  I'm right back on the wagon.  Now that I know what my new work schedule will be, I'll be able to plan meals and snacks better so I don't make stupid choices like tonight.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Laura - So sorry about your mom.  Saying a prayer for you and your family as we speak.  It seems like pancreatic cancer has become a lot more common these days?  Hate it.  My father also passed away from cancer in January 2008.  Began in stomach but eventually spread to pretty much all of his vital organs.
> 
> I almost attempted the Couch to 5K program a couple years ago.  But with my ankle (I broke it in high school badly, had surgery to put in plates and screws, etc.) I just can't really handle running.  Hurts to much for days after.
> 
> My observation/evaluation went well I guess.  I still have not heard feedback from her on how I did, but my formal observation (the one that really counts) is in 2 weeks so I will hear by then so I know what to "improve on".  And started job #2 yesterday...not bad so far.  Although it is really strange to come home so much later than I usually do.  I'm so used to getting home a little after 3 (love working in a school!) and now I'm getting home around 5 or 6 depending on the day.  I think I'm going to be having some interesting and more demanding clients coming up though.  But the extra money will be really really nice.  I'm drowning in student loan debt so this will help.
> 
> My disney trip is in 2 weeks!  (plug my pre-trip report here - see siggie!).  SOOOOOO excited and now that I've been so busy and stressed, this will be a much needed trip!
> 
> I need to confess that I went to McD's for dinner tonight.  Although my stomach is punishing me now for it since I haven't that sort of food in awhile.  I've still been really good about having balanced breakfasts and lunches and I'm not letting this slip up get the best of me.  I'm right back on the wagon.  Now that I know what my new work schedule will be, I'll be able to plan meals and snacks better so I don't make stupid choices like tonight.



Great mind set! Keep up the good work ..big deal you ate mcdonalds! I hope you enjoyed it! Yum!


----------



## FlameGirl

Laura --

You don't know me at all, but I'm really sorry to hear of your mother.  That must have been (and is still) so hard on you.  My best friend has a terminal brain tumor and she has already lived longer than the doctors told her she could expect to.  Cancer sucks.  Hugs.

On a totally different note, my daughter's state fair is this week, and she was tasked with a huge report and making a giant cookie in the shape of Washington state that is to be decorated with icing and candy.  No problem for me...I'm not a dessert gal.  However, we have to transport the giant cookie (it's like 12 x 18) to school on Friday without it falling apart, so I had the bright idea of stopping into my favorite neighborhood pizza place and asking them for a box.  We walked in I was like that shark Bruce from Finding Nemo when he smells blood...seriously.  I guess I'm missing pizza.

I behaved myself though.

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.
> 
> I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.
> 
> I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.


Big hugs, Laura. And good for you for holding onto the water habit. 


Wonders10 said:


> My observation/evaluation went well I guess.  I still have not heard feedback from her on how I did, but my formal observation (the one that really counts) is in 2 weeks so I will hear by then so I know what to "improve on".  And started job #2 yesterday...not bad so far.  Although it is really strange to come home so much later than I usually do.  I'm so used to getting home a little after 3 (love working in a school!) and now I'm getting home around 5 or 6 depending on the day.


 That's one of the things I miss about being a specialist (I used to be the librarian at my school and 2 others). If I worked until 5, that was a late night. Now that I'm in the classroom, I often work 11 hour days. Anyway, good luck with the new job #2 and the formal eval.



FlameGirl said:


> On a totally different note, my daughter's state fair is this week, and she was tasked with a huge report and making a giant cookie in the shape of Washington state that is to be decorated with icing and candy.  No problem for me...I'm not a dessert gal.  However, we have to transport the giant cookie (it's like 12 x 18) to school on Friday without it falling apart, so I had the bright idea of stopping into my favorite neighborhood pizza place and asking them for a box.  We walked in I was like that shark Bruce from Finding Nemo when he smells blood...seriously.  I guess I'm missing pizza.
> 
> I behaved myself though.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.


Our office staff was having pizza today, and it got to me. I had a Lean Pocket 4 cheese pizza w/ some spaghetti sauce on top for dinner tonight. 6 pts on WW, and it helped me beat the craving. I know it's not haute cuisine, but for me, it solves the problem of not going back for another piece (or 3).


----------



## lovealldisney

DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.
> 
> I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.
> 
> I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.



Oh Laura I am so sorry about your mom. I wish I could give you a real hug!  You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Losing a parent isn't easy. Trust me I know. I lost both mine so I know what you're going through. I lost my mom when I was 22, 9 months before my wedding. It was the hardest time of my life. You'll pull through if you need to talk just PM me. 


On another note I forgot to post my weight loss. I weigh in on Tues. at WW I am down another -1.8  I am so happy! I have lost a total now of 8lbs! 

I noticed that on some of your replies that you guys have multi quoted from several different posts. Can some one tell me how to do this? (yes I am computer challanged )


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for all the suggestions! I love the idea of salsa, I'll have to try it out next time!

 Very sorry about your mom, Laura. 

Going pretty good so far, I looked up the resturant I went to before I went and ordered something way healthier. I can't believe most of resturant food is over 1000 calories, that's insane! I picked out a chicken pita with onions and a ceasar salad side instead of fries and a water. 

I've managed to keep myself from reaching to the chocolate every night! I don't know if I read this here or on sparkpeople, but everynight I fill up a water bottle and take some grapes that I put in the freezer and drop them into my bottle. Around 8-9 PM I do this and that way I have to drink all my water before I can have the grapes and they're sweet so it's subsituting for my chocolate. It's working out great.
I eat dark chocolate but I was overloading, so I'll still have 2 or 3 on the weekend. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## punkin413

lovealldisney said:


> I noticed that on some of your replies that you guys have multi quoted from several different posts. Can some one tell me how to do this? (yes I am computer challanged )



see that little button with the plus sign on it to the right of the quote button?  click on it and it will turn orange and into a negative sign.  just hit this button on every post you want to quote, then when you hit "post reply" at the bottom of the page, all those quotes will be in your reply.


----------



## lovealldisney

punkin413 said:


> see that little button with the plus sign on it to the right of the quote button?  click on it and it will turn orange and into a negative sign.  just hit this button on every post you want to quote, then when you hit "post reply" at the bottom of the page, all those quotes will be in your reply.



Thank you so much!


----------



## natale1980

You guys are great! 

I can see how this is really going to be helpful in my journey.  Although I'm not sure if I'm going to weight myself or not... I took a 'before' picture yesterday and I'm planning on taking a photo every week.  I don't want to get too caught up in losing pounds - because some times you can see the progress before the scale recognizes it.  
Maybe I'll weight myself every two weeks... or once a month... not sure.

I've cut out all sweets... cookies, candy, soda, etc.  It's easier for me to completely cut them out then to try and eat these in moderation.  I can't do it!!  The longest I've ever been without sweets has been about 45 days... BUT after I have that first cookie or candy bar all bets are off!! I can't stop at just one & It's hard for me to go cold turkey for the second time.

But I still am planning on eating the occasional slice of pizza... is it really that bad?  Should I cut out pizza too... (say it ain't so!!!)

-nat


----------



## punkin413

natale1980 said:


> But I still am planning on eating the occasional slice of pizza... is it really that bad?  Should I cut out pizza too... (say it ain't so!!!)
> 
> -nat



i truly believe that if you don't indulge occasionally (not often, but occasionally) then you will eventually give in BIG TIME and completely fall off the wagon.  back when i was counting calories, as long as i lost 1 pound a week, i would give myself one day to just disregard the calories and take a break from being so strict.  i wouldn't eat everything in sight but just not think about it.  oh, and cutting out the soda is gonna help you tremendously!  once i stopped drinking diet coke and sweet tea and just stuck to water, the pounds dropped off!


----------



## FlameGirl

natale1980 said:


> You guys are great!
> 
> I can see how this is really going to be helpful in my journey.  Although I'm not sure if I'm going to weight myself or not... I took a 'before' picture yesterday and I'm planning on taking a photo every week.  I don't want to get too caught up in losing pounds - because some times you can see the progress before the scale recognizes it.
> Maybe I'll weight myself every two weeks... or once a month... not sure.
> 
> I've cut out all sweets... cookies, candy, soda, etc.  It's easier for me to completely cut them out then to try and eat these in moderation.  I can't do it!!  The longest I've ever been without sweets has been about 45 days... BUT after I have that first cookie or candy bar all bets are off!! I can't stop at just one & It's hard for me to go cold turkey for the second time.
> 
> But I still am planning on eating the occasional slice of pizza... is it really that bad?  Should I cut out pizza too... (say it ain't so!!!)
> 
> -nat



Hi Nat...

Is that short for Natalie?  That's my daughter's name.  

What is your weight loss plan?  Sorry if you've described it here before...I'm new and trying to get caught up.  Are you counting calories, points, or carbs, etc.?  I think it's super important to have a plan.

That being said, the scale can either be your best friend or your worst enemy.  I've found that during times when I am in denial and avoid the scale, I can psych myself up into actually believing that I'm not putting on weight.  The scale keeps me accountable.  And lately, I've been having great success with my weight loss, so the scale is an incredible motivator.  Back before I started to notice changes in my body or clothes, the scale was telling me I was losing weight, and that was probably the only thing that kept me going a few times when I got really discouraged.  It's really easy to fall into the trap of not weighing yourself and then allowing yourself to cheat, then cheat again, and justify it because it didn't have an impact (or so you might think)...so blah blah blah my god I'm long winded...it's a personal choice.  But I choose to weigh regularly.  

As for cheating, well...I think it's important to not get into the frame of mind that you can NEVER HAVE THAT (BLANK) EVER AGAIN, SO HELP ME GOD.  Then you feel deprived, and that's what will derail your weight loss plans.  Sure, have a slice of pizza.  But make sure you journal it, and then make sure you compensate for it in another way.  Walk an extra 2 miles, or give up something else that day.  Calories in, calories out.  Stupid and cliche, but it's true.

Are you keeping a food journal?  I 100% believe this is the absolute key to successfully losing weight and keeping it off.  Any little thing I stick in my pie hole (mmmmm, pie.......)I log.  Anything.  Those nibbles here and tastes there do make a huge difference.

Good luck.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Thank you so much!



Dawn I think you just finally taught me how to multi quote   we shall see what happens when I hit reply



punkin413 said:


> i truly believe that if you don't indulge occasionally (not often, but occasionally) then you will eventually give in BIG TIME and completely fall off the wagon.  back when i was counting calories, as long as i lost 1 pound a week, i would give myself one day to just disregard the calories and take a break from being so strict.  i wouldn't eat everything in sight but just not think about it.  oh, and cutting out the soda is gonna help you tremendously!  once i stopped drinking diet coke and sweet tea and just stuck to water, the pounds dropped off!



I couldnt agree with this more.  you def have to allow yourself anything you want once in awhile otherwise you set yourself up for failure


----------



## LMO429

Yeah Dawn I can multi quote! Only took me 3 years to get it through my thick skull you are my hero


----------



## natale1980

punkin413 said:


> i truly believe that if you don't indulge occasionally (not often, but occasionally) then you will eventually give in BIG TIME and completely fall off the wagon.  back when i was counting calories, as long as i lost 1 pound a week, i would give myself one day to just disregard the calories and take a break from being so strict.  i wouldn't eat everything in sight but just not think about it.  oh, and cutting out the soda is gonna help you tremendously!  once i stopped drinking diet coke and sweet tea and just stuck to water, the pounds dropped off!



With me it's all or nothing when it comes to sweets... don't know why but that first cookie is the hardest to eat and then I find myself finishing off the package!

So I can indulge in things like pizza and be fine the next day.  But if I eat something sweet I keep going back for more day after day after day!!  I was working in a bakery for the last few months and put on about 5-7 lbs. 




FlameGirl said:


> Hi Nat...
> 
> Is that short for Natalie?  That's my daughter's name.
> 
> What is your weight loss plan?  Sorry if you've described it here before...I'm new and trying to get caught up.  Are you counting calories, points, or carbs, etc.?  I think it's super important to have a plan.



Nat is short for Natale (sounds like Natalie).  My mom spelled my name wrong on my birth certificate. 

My weight loss plan is really doing the couch to 5k and cutting the calories.  My biggest problem is I'm afraid I'm going to fall in that 'not eating enough' category. I just started yesterday but I looked on the web for weight watchers points and most of the things I was eating were 1 and 2 points each.   I think it's going to take me a few weeks to figure this out.  

Thanks for the food journal suggestion   From watching the Biggest loser I know that if you don't eat enough your body can't lose weight (totally weird).  So I need to keep track of myself.

This board really moves fast!!!

-nat


----------



## lovealldisney

natale1980 said:


> With me it's all or nothing when it comes to sweets... don't know why but that first cookie is the hardest to eat and then I find myself finishing off the package!
> 
> So I can indulge in things like pizza and be fine the next day.  But if I eat something sweet I keep going back for more day after day after day!!  I was working in a bakery for the last few months and put on about 5-7 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat is short for Natale (sounds like Natalie).  My mom spelled my name wrong on my birth certificate.
> 
> My weight loss plan is really doing the couch to 5k and cutting the calories.  My biggest problem is I'm afraid I'm going to fall in that 'not eating enough' category. I just started yesterday but I looked on the web for weight watchers points and most of the things I was eating were 1 and 2 points each.   I think it's going to take me a few weeks to figure this out.
> 
> Thanks for the food journal suggestion   From watching the Biggest loser I know that if you don't eat enough your body can't lose weight (totally weird).  So I need to keep track of myself.
> 
> This board really moves fast!!!
> 
> -nat



Hi Nat,
Have you ever thought of doing Weight Watchers? I have to admit I love food, mostly sweets! I have tried all kinds of diets, but I really like WW (this is my 3rd time) I like that I don't have to count calories just points and that nothing if off limit with food. If I want to have cake I can have it (with moderation) I make sure I count it on my points. You have extra points you can use for the week and you can earn extra points for exercising. It just really makes you look at what you eat and what is healthy eating. I love the meetings, I have really gotten some good advice and tips on using points. If you don't want to go to meetings they have WW online to. 
Hope this helps. 

Wendy


----------



## LMO429

Awesome this thread is coming back to life! 

Keep Posting Keep Posting


----------



## natale1980

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Nat,
> Have you ever thought of doing Weight Watchers? I have to admit I love food, mostly sweets! I have tried all kinds of diets, but I really like WW (this is my 3rd time) I like that I don't have to count calories just points and that nothing if off limit with food. If I want to have cake I can have it (with moderation) I make sure I count it on my points. You have extra points you can use for the week and you can earn extra points for exercising. It just really makes you look at what you eat and what is healthy eating. I love the meetings, I have really gotten some good advice and tips on using points. If you don't want to go to meetings they have WW online to.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Wendy



Weight Watches is kinda pricey. It seems to be the same price as a gym membership, and I would rather have one of those. Is the online one cheaper?

Glad it's working for you!

-nat


----------



## lovealldisney

natale1980 said:


> Weight Watches is kinda pricey. It seems to be the same price as a gym membership, and I would rather have one of those. Is the online one cheaper?
> 
> Glad it's working for you!
> 
> -nat




I joined when they had free registration. It's only $12.00 a week. I believe online is more expensive but that cost includes coming to meeting as well. I like it for the fact that I am held accountable for what goes in my mouth. I know I couldn't keep a journal and count calories on my own. I know I have to get on that scale every week. But I don't beat myself up when my weight loss is not what I would like. I like the support of the group too they help me stay motivated. I know with the holiday's coming I will certainly need it! 
Good luck in what ever you do! We are all here to support each other!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

It is great to see some new blood kick-starting this thread!  Keep it up!

I forgot to quote, so we'll see what I can remember!

*Laura *-- so sorry about your mom.

Splurging - I totally agree that you need to do it once in a while.  I could never, ever follow a diet plan that didn't allow me to treat myself once in a while.  I'll typically choose Fridays for that, only because it is weigh-in day and I figure I'm furthest away from the next time I have to step on a scale.

Weight loss plans - personally, I love Weight Watchers.  It helped me lose pretty much all of my weight.  I like the simplicity of it.  Their point system incorporates calories, fat, and fiber so you don't have to keep track of those separately.  And it is a lot easier for me to count up to 25 than to keep track of my calories.  However, that being said, it seems like after getting to the weight I'm at now it sort of lost its effectiveness.  I've recently switched to counting calories and that seems to work well for me too.  SparkPeople.com is a great free online tracking system.  The only thing about calories is that it took me a little while to figure out how many calories I should be eating.  I first used Dawn's (Punkin) formula of goal weight times 12, which put me at 1800 calories (150 x 12).  That ended up being a little too high for me, I think.  After some experimenting I've finally settled into about 1600 calories a day.  I've read that 1600 is the minimum required calories for men, but unless I go crazy in the middle of the week I can usually lose a pound or so a week following that plan (I must just have a slow metabolism).  So I'm not too concerned that I'm starving myself.

As for the price of WW, what you could do is find out if there are any minimum length-of-membership requirements for an online membership.  You could use that time to get acquainted with the system, buy whatever tools you need (you'll need a portable points calculator and maybe a book with food point values) and then cancel your membership and follow on your own.  Of course, if they require you to purchase a 12-month membership, that wouldn't really be feasible.  But if it is a 4-week or 2-month thing, then it might be something to look into.  That's pretty much what I did.  I had an online membership for about 6 months, but after that length of time I found that I only used their website for tracking my points.  And I could just as easily do that with a pen and paper.  So I cancelled and followed the plan for another two years on my own.  Just a thought...

Good luck at weigh-in everybody!


----------



## FlameGirl

I mentioned it here before, but I have a GREAT app for my iPhone called Lose It.  I couldn't (or wouldn't) ever manually calculate what I've eaten all day, but this application takes all of the brainwork out of food journaling and I can't recommend it enough for you iPhone users.

I've never used the Sparkpeople.com website, but Fitday.com is another great way to easily keep track of your calories, protein, fiber, carbs, etc. for the day.  It is free, so Nat if you don't want to pony up for Weight Watchers just yet, you might try it.  

I went for a 5 mile walk today with a friend in the pouring rain, and she's into the "raw food" movement.  She went off to Hawaii for 3 weeks of intensive "detox" and now she's all about raw food.  I had the "chili".  I had to laugh while we were there, picturing trying to get my husband within a mile of the place.


----------



## LMO429

FlameGirl said:


> I mentioned it here before, but I have a GREAT app for my iPhone called Lose It.  I couldn't (or wouldn't) ever manually calculate what I've eaten all day, but this application takes all of the brainwork out of food journaling and I can't recommend it enough for you iPhone users.
> 
> I've never used the Sparkpeople.com website, but Fitday.com is another great way to easily keep track of your calories, protein, fiber, carbs, etc. for the day.  It is free, so Nat if you don't want to pony up for Weight Watchers just yet, you might try it.
> 
> I went for a 5 mile walk today with a friend in the pouring rain, and she's into the "raw food" movement.  She went off to Hawaii for 3 weeks of intensive "detox" and now she's all about raw food.  I had the "chili".  I had to laugh while we were there, picturing trying to get my husband within a mile of the place.



Im thinking about doing the 9 day isagenixs cleanse.  I feel my body needs it I feel very puffy lately and I know it has to do with some of my binge eating I have been doing on the weekend.

today I did jillian michaels shape up front and maximum frontal dvds my legs are throbbing right now but in a good way


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!  

I love that earlier when I checked my subscribed threads, I had 2 whole pages on this thread to get through!  

I did a pre-weigh in this morning.  Just curious to see where I was.  I wasn't happy with the number.  Of course even though I tried to make better choices, I could have made even better choices so that I saw a lower number instead of the same number as last week.  Like I said, I've already started planning my meals for next week when my new job will be in full swing.  Unfortunately since I am heading to WDW 2 weeks from today (actually 2 weeks from tonight I will be at MVMCP!), I'm already in vacation mode which is really really bad.  I just want to get rid of some of this water weight at least.  I feel incredibly bloated.

*Dawn *- do you really think you lost more weight when you stopped drinking diet soda?  I am a soda girl.  And it makes sense that if you stop drinking regular soda, you'd drop pounds, but do you really think stopping the diet soda helped you lose more than when you were just counting cals, etc.?  

So glad tomorrow is Friday...it has been the longest week ever!  Unfortunately I have to go into work on Saturday to observe one of my new clients and also to get started working on my medicaid license (so I can treat clients on medicaid).  Fun!  Not.  I should be out by lunchtime though so not too bad.  

Hope those of you weighing in see the numbers you want tomorrow!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I love that earlier when I checked my subscribed threads, I had 2 whole pages on this thread to get through!
> 
> I did a pre-weigh in this morning.  Just curious to see where I was.  I wasn't happy with the number.  Of course even though I tried to make better choices, I could have made even better choices so that I saw a lower number instead of the same number as last week.  Like I said, I've already started planning my meals for next week when my new job will be in full swing.  Unfortunately since I am heading to WDW 2 weeks from today (actually 2 weeks from tonight I will be at MVMCP!), I'm already in vacation mode which is really really bad.  I just want to get rid of some of this water weight at least.  I feel incredibly bloated.
> 
> *Dawn *- do you really think you lost more weight when you stopped drinking diet soda?  I am a soda girl.  And it makes sense that if you stop drinking regular soda, you'd drop pounds, but do you really think stopping the diet soda helped you lose more than when you were just counting cals, etc.?
> 
> So glad tomorrow is Friday...it has been the longest week ever!  Unfortunately I have to go into work on Saturday to observe one of my new clients and also to get started working on my medicaid license (so I can treat clients on medicaid).  Fun!  Not.  I should be out by lunchtime though so not too bad.
> 
> Hope those of you weighing in see the numbers you want tomorrow!



i forgot the name of the chemical but there is a chemical in diet soda that has proven to make individuals want to eat more when they drink diet soda.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> i forgot the name of the chemical but there is a chemical in diet soda that has proven to make individuals want to eat more when they drink diet soda.



Yes I think I heard that too...one of the artificial sweeteners I think?  So then the crystal lights and the other juice powder mixes are probably bad too?  I don't mind water at all...but I do like "flavored" drinks every once in awhile.  Well a lot really.  But if I cut back I at least like to have something once a day or every couple days.  Maybe that will be my big change for the week...no soda at all.  Water only.


----------



## lovealldisney

> do you really think you lost more weight when you stopped drinking diet soda? I am a soda girl. And it makes sense that if you stop drinking regular soda, you'd drop pounds, but do you really think stopping the diet soda helped you lose more than when you were just counting cals, etc.?




Hi Wonders,
Cutting soda out of my life was HARD!! I would recommend not doing it cold turkey. I love diet coke, what I was finding I was getting really bad heartburn. I thought it was maybe the soda so I slowwwwwwllyyyyy cut back on it and finally stopped. I to like flavor and to help me to transition to water I used crystal light. It's been almost 2 years since I stopped I no longer have heartburn. Do I treat myself to a diet soda sure but I never buy it and have it at home. Did I notice a weight loss? No but I don't feel bloated and puffy anymore. 

Have a great weekend! 

Oh and Aaron I posted my weight loss a few pages back it's -1.8 this week. Not sure if you saw it or not.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Yes I think I heard that too...one of the artificial sweeteners I think?  So then the crystal lights and the other juice powder mixes are probably bad too?  I don't mind water at all...but I do like "flavored" drinks every once in awhile.  Well a lot really.  But if I cut back I at least like to have something once a day or every couple days.  Maybe that will be my big change for the week...no soda at all.  Water only.



I made the adjustment about 3 years ago.  I use to drink between 3 to 5 cans of diet coke/diet snapple.  I then would go to 2 per day 1 per day until finally I just quit one week cold turkey weeks turned into months and months are now years and I dont miss diet soda.

I would say very very rarely now I drink diet soda only if I am at a party.  I dont buy it and leave it in my house  You can do it just start slow I guarantee you one day you wont miss it.


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Wonders,
> Cutting soda out of my life was HARD!! I would recommend not doing it cold turkey. I love diet coke, what I was finding I was getting really bad heartburn. I thought it was maybe the soda so I slowwwwwwllyyyyy cut back on it and finally stopped. I to like flavor and to help me to transition to water I used crystal light. It's been almost 2 years since I stopped I no longer have heartburn. Do I treat myself to a diet soda sure but I never buy it and have it at home. Did I notice a weight loss? No but I don't feel bloated and puffy anymore.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Oh and Aaron I posted my weight loss a few pages back it's -1.8 this week. Not sure if you saw it or not.



I guess I don't really drink that much soda. On average I'd say I have a day with my lunch and on the weekends it goes up. Maybe 3 since I eat out more on those days. So I'd say going from one to zero wouldn't be too bad.  Lots of time I drink it for the caffeine too.

Not posting weight today...


----------



## solar

- 4 this week!


----------



## FlameGirl

solar said:


> - 4 this week!



Wow that's amazing - good for you.

I'm down -1.2 since last Friday.


----------



## solar

Thanks Flame...with so much to lose, I'm happy to get anything at this point! 

Congrats on your loss too


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Oh and Aaron I posted my weight loss a few pages back it's -1.8 this week. Not sure if you saw it or not.


Yep, I saw that and marked it down.  Great job, and you're ahead of your 1 pound a week goal!



solar said:


> - 4 this week!


Wow!!!  Awesome job!  



FlameGirl said:


> Wow that's amazing - good for you.
> 
> I'm down -1.2 since last Friday.


Great job!  Just think, do that every week for a year and you'll be down over 60 pounds!

Very teeny, tiny *0.2 pound loss *for me this week.  But putting it into perspective, that's probably pretty good.  I was 165.4 on Wednesday (which I took as my "official" starting weight).  I was home sick Thursday and Friday, so no exercise and too much snacking (why can't I ever get one of those "don't feel like eating and lose five pounds" illnesses?)  I wanted to see what kind of damage I did to myself, and weighed in at 165.8 on Sunday.  Then we went to a charity pancake breakfast Sunday morning, where I put a little too much butter and way too much syrup on my pancakes.  And this morning I was 165.2.  So to post a loss after all of that is ok with me.

Have a wonderful weekend everybody!  We're off to see Trans Siberian Orchestra on Sunday.  I think this is our 7th year in a row seeing them.  Always an awesome show.  I love classical music, and I'm also a pretty big metal-head.  So I really get the best of both worlds when I see them.


----------



## solar

> I was 165.2. So to post a loss after all of that is ok with me.



Anything down is better than up!!! Congrats and enjoy your concert - I'm sure it will be an awesome show


----------



## natale1980

I joined SparkPeople.com.  Thanks for the recommendation!
The only thing I don't get is - it says I can eat as much as 1600 calories a day...  I think thats to much.  Yesterday I was at about 1,300 and it said I should eat more   Maybe today I'll eat an extra apple 

Allot of Diet drinks have Aspartame.  There is actually Aspartame Poisoning!!! My husband had several of the symptoms and went off of Diet Pepsi for almost a month!! But he couldn't take it anymore and was really hard to live with... so he's back on the soda.

Making progress on my C25K!! I just finished day two of week one.  I know I have a long way to go but it felt good to keep it up.  
I also plugged in my WiiFit.  So now I will weight myself in as suggested.  
The only bad thing is I looked at where I was a year ago today and I was about 13 lbs lower then I am now!!!   Kinda made me mad, But I also remember how good I looked just 13lbs lower then I am now... and I know that in -13lbs I can fit into my skinny jeans!!   (just to clarify... they are my skinny jeans... but would be big on allot of skinny people.  I want to loose more like 20-30lbs) 

Good Luck Everyone!! You guys are great!
-nat


----------



## solar

> Making progress on my C25K!! I just finished day two of week one. I know I have a long way to go but it felt good to keep it up.



 WAY TO GO...I just got off my treadmill too! Finished Day 2 of Week 3...it does feel great to make progress!


----------



## natale1980

solar said:


> WAY TO GO...I just got off my treadmill too! Finished Day 2 of Week 3...it does feel great to make progress!



I wish I was there already!!!  Great job!!! 

-nat


----------



## LMO429

solar said:


> WAY TO GO...I just got off my treadmill too! Finished Day 2 of Week 3...it does feel great to make progress!



I want to get a treadmill for our home.  I love working out at home less excuses that way


----------



## natale1980

I got my treadmill for $150 on craigslist!  It was $50 more then I wanted to spend but I still think it was an ok deal!
-nat


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> I got my treadmill for $150 on craigslist!  It was $50 more then I wanted to spend but I still think it was an ok deal!
> -nat



Wow that is such an awesome price

I have my eye on the nordictrack that jillian michaels has discs for.  but i better keep dreaming I am not getting it anytime soon


----------



## punkin413

i see some nice numbers!  



Wonders10 said:


> *Dawn *- do you really think you lost more weight when you stopped drinking diet soda?  I am a soda girl.  And it makes sense that if you stop drinking regular soda, you'd drop pounds, but do you really think stopping the diet soda helped you lose more than when you were just counting cals, etc.?



YES!!!!  i truly believe that's what made the difference when i lost the weight i lost in 2007, almost 30 pounds.  i was a diet coke addict and when i decided to take that step and cut out ALL soda and tea (still allowing myself 1-2 cups of coffee in the morning with non-fat creamer), the pounds really fell off more quickly than ever before.  i think lauren mentioned something about a chemical in diet drinks that make you hungry.  i really think it's not only that, but all the "stuff" that's in there is stuff your body doesn't know what to do with.  it doesn't do anything good for you AT ALL!  your body NEEDS water and you feel so much better when you cut out the soda and get more water.  it just helps to flush out your entire system and you feel so much better when you don't add all that extra stuff in there that you don't need.



LMO429 said:


> I want to get a treadmill for our home.  I love working out at home less excuses that way



i want one, too, but the one thing that ray has asked me to do since we've been married (seriously - he's very low maintenance) is not to get a treadmill.  he doesn't want one sitting in the middle of the living room or the bedroom.  and i don't think i'd want to have it anywhere else in the house.  he cooks and cleans, so i figure this is the least i can do for him.  so i will continue to walk/run outside when it's nice, then just do my DVDs inside when it's not.  i wish i could get one, though!


----------



## solar

> want to get a treadmill for our home. I love working out at home less excuses that way



I was good at ignoring mine for awhile


----------



## Wonders10

Okay I'm convinced!  I'm going to go soda free this week.  But I am putting 1 splenda in my morning coffee (I usually put 2) plus my creamer.  Depending on how this week goes, I'll try to wean myself off the splenda in my coffee entirely.  That is my big goal for this week in addition to eating well.  I have to head into work for a bit, and I may head to Macy's for a bit as well but then it's off to the grocery store.  My biggest problem is that since I work after work (make sense?) I need energy to keep going for another couple hours and that is when I usually make horrible snack/dinner choices - like last week.  So I'm going to search for some healthy snacks to keep me going for job #2 that I don't push me over my daily point count.


----------



## dwheatl

i weighed in at WW this morning, and I was down 1.4. 
Shannon, I am with you on the afternoon snacking. I think a lot of it is emotional for me; I resent having so much to do at the end of the day, and I'm usually trying to get out so I can go take care of my mother. Then I feel sorry for myself, then I eat. I have found that an apple and a bag of 100 calorie popcorn satisfies me and gives me a break that renews my energy.


----------



## Wonders10

I've had such a productive day!  The client I was supposed to observe cancelled, but my boss still asked me to come in so I could start filling out my Medicaid license.  Got that done and she also showed me some great things she just found in the $1 section of Target that she uses for therapy.  I got some great ideas and tips!  So of course once I left there, I headed to Target and bought tons of stuff from the $1 section.  So excited about my finds  - and such great deals!  I did splurge a bit and got a peppermind mocha from Starbucks (love that!) but with nonfat milk.  Then I hit Publix and did my weekly shopping.  And when I got home I put all my Halloween decor away and set up my Thanksgiving stuff.  And all that my 2pm!

I decided to post my tentative meal/snack plans for the week, if that's okay:
*Breakfast:*
coffee with 1 tbsp creamer and 1 splenda
1 cup frosted mini shredded wheat and 1/2 cup skim milk

*Lunch:*
Turkey and low-fat cheese sandwich on arnold thin sandwich rounds
100 cal pack sun chips
fruit (this week pineapple - on sale!)

*Afternoon snack:*
apple slices and low fat cheese stick OR 
100 cal yogurt and 1/2 serving triscuit thin crisps

*Dinner:*
Since I'm extra busy this week (it seems):
lean cuisine and either salad or another veggie OR
perdue low fat breaded chicken tenders (baked) and salad

*Night Snack:*
not really sure...depends on if I want a sweet or salty, but I have stuff if I'm hungry - like the Jell-O mousse!!!

What do you all think?


----------



## LMO429

Last night we had friends over for dinner.  For the 1st time ever I didnt stress about not eating certain kinds of "forbidden" foods and guess what I ate like an actual human being for once. I allowed myself to have what was being served but I didnt binge out on anything just because in my mind I was so called "not allowed to have it"

For me I know I have to lose my all or nothing attitude when it comes to food. I know what to eat, I know how much to eat and I love to exercise if I can just figure out the mental all or nothing attitude Im home free...


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I've had such a productive day!  The client I was supposed to observe cancelled, but my boss still asked me to come in so I could start filling out my Medicaid license.  Got that done and she also showed me some great things she just found in the $1 section of Target that she uses for therapy.  I got some great ideas and tips!  So of course once I left there, I headed to Target and bought tons of stuff from the $1 section.  So excited about my finds  - and such great deals!  I did splurge a bit and got a peppermind mocha from Starbucks (love that!) but with nonfat milk.  Then I hit Publix and did my weekly shopping.  And when I got home I put all my Halloween decor away and set up my Thanksgiving stuff.  And all that my 2pm!
> 
> I decided to post my tentative meal/snack plans for the week, if that's okay:
> *Breakfast:*
> coffee with 1 tbsp creamer and 1 splenda
> 1 cup frosted mini shredded wheat and 1/2 cup skim milk
> 
> *Lunch:*
> Turkey and low-fat cheese sandwich on arnold thin sandwich rounds
> 100 cal pack sun chips
> fruit (this week pineapple - on sale!)
> 
> *Afternoon snack:*
> apple slices and low fat cheese stick OR
> 100 cal yogurt and 1/2 serving triscuit thin crisps
> 
> *Dinner:*
> Since I'm extra busy this week (it seems):
> lean cuisine and either salad or another veggie OR
> perdue low fat breaded chicken tenders (baked) and salad
> 
> *Night Snack:*
> not really sure...depends on if I want a sweet or salty, but I have stuff if I'm hungry - like the Jell-O mousse!!!
> 
> What do you all think?



This looks great I could be way off but this seems about a 1200 calorie day I  think  you may actually be able to eat a little bit more.


----------



## punkin413

Wonders10 said:


> Okay I'm convinced!  I'm going to go soda free this week.  But I am putting 1 splenda in my morning coffee (I usually put 2) plus my creamer.  Depending on how this week goes, I'll try to wean myself off the splenda in my coffee entirely.



i like my coffee sweet, as well, and i discovered something about a year ago that has allowed me to cut the sweetener out of my coffee.  coffeemate makes a fat free creamer called vanilla chai and i can only find it at target.  just with adding that creamer, it makes my coffee sweet enough and i don't need the sugar/splenda any more.  just thought i'd pass that along in case you want to look for it and give it a try.  if they don't have fat free vanilla chai but do have fat free cinnamon vanilla creme, that one is good, too!



Wonders10 said:


> What do you all think?



i think it looks good!



LMO429 said:


> Last night we had friends over for dinner.  For the 1st time ever I didnt stress about not eating certain kinds of "forbidden" foods and guess what I ate like an actual human being for once. I allowed myself to have what was being served but I didnt binge out on anything just because in my mind I was so called "not allowed to have it"
> 
> For me I know I have to lose my all or nothing attitude when it comes to food. I know what to eat, I know how much to eat and I love to exercise if I can just figure out the mental all or nothing attitude Im home free...


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> This looks great I could be way off but this seems about a 1200 calorie day I  think  you may actually be able to eat a little bit more.



I added it all up using WW points and it came to 25 using the highest point lean cuisine .  I am actually allowed 27 with the weight I'm at, but I know I usually slip an extra snack in here or there so I figure I'll definitely be eating enough.



punkin413 said:


> i like my coffee sweet, as well, and i discovered something about a year ago that has allowed me to cut the sweetener out of my coffee.  coffeemate makes a fat free creamer called vanilla chai and i can only find it at target.  just with adding that creamer, it makes my coffee sweet enough and i don't need the sugar/splenda any more.  just thought i'd pass that along in case you want to look for it and give it a try.  if they don't have fat free vanilla chai but do have fat free cinnamon vanilla creme, that one is good, too!



Thanks for the tip.  I've actually been using the peppermin mocha creamer (just 1 tbsp goes a long way).  That may be sweet enough but I'm still going to try just using 1 this week and then nothing next week, except creamer).


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred level one again today. It's probably the hardest workout I've ever done and this is only the second time I've been able to complete it. I went and saw a play last night and those actors are seriously in shape! It's definately a motivator. I'm hoping to do it everyday, I'm glad it is only 30 minutes, hopefully it'll get easier.

I also got a free pedometer and exercise dvd in the mail yesterday from tylenol. You can get on their website and sign up for their website and they'll send it to you free. The exercise video just shows you basic excercises like squats and stretches, but hey, it's free! The pedometer is plastic, but it actually works pretty well.


----------



## FlameGirl

::Snow_White:: said:


> I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred level one again today. It's probably the hardest workout I've ever done and this is only the second time I've been able to complete it. I went and saw a play last night and those actors are seriously in shape! It's definately a motivator. I'm hoping to do it everyday, I'm glad it is only 30 minutes, hopefully it'll get easier.
> 
> I also got a free pedometer and exercise dvd in the mail yesterday from tylenol. You can get on their website and sign up for their website and they'll send it to you free. The exercise video just shows you basic excercises like squats and stretches, but hey, it's free! The pedometer is plastic, but it actually works pretty well.



Interesting!  I'll have to check that out.


----------



## FlameGirl

I'm not seeing it...where was it on the site?

Thanks!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sorry, it's not the tylenol website, it's a different one made by tylenol!

https://www.justkeepmoving.com/web/guest/register
On the bottom left it says register and you'll recieve a free exercise DVD and pedometer.


----------



## FlameGirl

Perfect...thank you!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Wow, I haven't been on the Peep thread for 2 weeks because of working overtime and computer problems, and I come back to nearly 10 pages. It is sooooooooooo good to "see" alot of the previous peeps and the new peeps as well. 

I'm a *SAMER* this week but I really didn't have time to get much exercise in. I only work 2 days this week so I don't have any excuses. *I will be a loser this week! * 



solar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm jumping into a few threads on the WISh boards...excited to find you. I've been on DISboards for awhile, but not here.
> 
> Hoping to get to know everyone over time.
> 
> Since it's Friday I'm at-1 this week
> 
> Super Quick background - down 11 pounds, have 96 to reach my goal...long journey ahead!
> 
> Cheers, Deb



Welcome 



FlameGirl said:


> Hey you guys....
> 
> ...mind if I join in here?



U2 



punkin413 said:


> hi!  long time, no "see".  i've missed you guys!!!
> 
> lauren contacted me on facebook and told me i needed to stop by because she was trying to get the peeps posting again.  i said i'd be happy to!
> 
> to be quite honest, i don't think i'm in a place right now to join in with the weekly weigh-ins.  i reached my goal of 130 pounds in january or february of 2008 (and i have to credit this thread with helping me with that!) and since then i've gained a little back.  if i had to guess i'd say i weigh about 139 pounds right now.  not horrible but not great, either.  anyway, ray and i are trying to get preggers so dieting is not my number one priority right now.  this is the first time i've been off the pill in 14 years and....holy moly....what my body is putting me through!  i actually feel like exercising about 8 days out of the entire month.  the other days i'm either having PMS, AF is here or i'm ovulating and don't feel good.  it's crazy!  i haven't completely fallen off the wagon and do try to exercise when i can.  just not as regularly as i should.  and as far as food i'm doing okay.  not counting calories like i used to but i still try to be smart about what i eat for the most part.
> 
> anyway, it's great to "see" you guys!  i'm excited to check back in when i can and see what you're up to and get to know the newer peeps i haven't met yet!



Good luck on the baby!!! Keep us posted! 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> It's great to "see" you here Dawn!  I do hope we see you around here more often. Sounds like we're kind of in the same place. I also haven't been around here, I also have managed to gain back a few pounds, *and I also have had other priorities (just like you ). *Hope to see more of you.



????? Trying for a baby as well?????????? If so, Good Luck.  If not, please forgive me! 



DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my friends - remember me
> 
> Most of you might know because of facebook but I wanted to tell you here for those who didn't know.  My mom has been sick with pancreatic cancer since January '09 and on Oct 27th passed away peacefully while I was holding her hand.  I need to come back here and get back on track because believe me it's not been an easy 10 months.
> 
> I am going to start exercising next week and then my eating as well.  I will say one thing I have been good at was drinking my water so that's a plus right.
> 
> I didn't read the 10 pages that I was behind in but I'm back.



Laura- I'm so sorry. I wish I could give you a real hug. 



natale1980 said:


> You guys are great!
> 
> I can see how this is really going to be helpful in my journey.  Although I'm not sure if I'm going to weight myself or not... I took a 'before' picture yesterday and I'm planning on taking a photo every week.  I don't want to get too caught up in losing pounds - because some times you can see the progress before the scale recognizes it.
> Maybe I'll weight myself every two weeks... or once a month... not sure.
> 
> I've cut out all sweets... cookies, candy, soda, etc.  It's easier for me to completely cut them out then to try and eat these in moderation.  I can't do it!!  The longest I've ever been without sweets has been about 45 days... BUT after I have that first cookie or candy bar all bets are off!! I can't stop at just one & It's hard for me to go cold turkey for the second time.
> 
> But I still am planning on eating the occasional slice of pizza... is it really that bad?  Should I cut out pizza too... (say it ain't so!!!)
> 
> -nat



Welcome!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Yay! I'm finally a Dis Veteran!  It's only taken 3+ years.


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Yay! I'm finally a Dis Veteran!  It's only taken 3+ years.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




::Snow_White:: said:


> I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred level one again today. It's probably the hardest workout I've ever done and this is only the second time I've been able to complete it. I went and saw a play last night and those actors are seriously in shape! It's definately a motivator. I'm hoping to do it everyday, I'm glad it is only 30 minutes, hopefully it'll get easier.
> 
> I also got a free pedometer and exercise dvd in the mail yesterday from tylenol. You can get on their website and sign up for their website and they'll send it to you free. The exercise video just shows you basic excercises like squats and stretches, but hey, it's free! The pedometer is plastic, but it actually works pretty well.



Love Love Love Jillian Michaels.  I love the 30 day shred dvd.  I follow her on twitter and facebook she is currently working on a new kettleball, yoga, lower body and core dvds to be released in 2010

My favorite workouts of hers are the Banish Fat Boost Metabolism and No more trouble zones.  when I do alternate them for 5 days during the week I notice a big difference when I am done.  These workouts are tough and longer about 50 minutes

I also enjoy her Biggest winner dvds these are shorter but just as intense they are about 25 to 30 minutes long a piece.


----------



## lovealldisney

Just popping in to say HI! Hope everyone had a great weekend. 
The weather here was perfect! Spent alot of time outdoors! 
Hope everyone has an amazing week!


----------



## UGABelle

I'm so glad this board is back up and running again!  

I am recommitting to eating healthier and working out more.  I've kept my weight relatively consistent, but am looking for a boost now that it's fall/winter season.  I always seem to slack during this time of year - I think it's the lack on swimsuit motivation! 

I definitely have room to up my exercise - both quantity and intensity.  As far as food goes, I do _pretty_ well, but I have started keeping track of everything I eat - including the calories, fat and fiber - just to keep me accountable.  I'm with the other peeps who aren't going to eliminate something from their diet completely (I know I would fail eventually!), but just keep everything in moderation.

I'll try to post here more often!  If anyone has recipes/food ideas, please share, and I'll do the same.  

First *new* weigh in on Friday!


----------



## aries1980

Just dropping in hello hope everyone is doing well Im down to the last 7 weeks hopefully theyll go quick... Just think skinny everyone!


----------



## LMO429

aries1980 said:


> Just dropping in hello hope everyone is doing well Im down to the last 7 weeks hopefully theyll go quick... Just think skinny everyone!



Hi We miss you! Is the baby here yet?  Do you know what you are having?


----------



## LMO429

UGABelle said:


> I'm so glad this board is back up and running again!
> 
> I am recommitting to eating healthier and working out more.  I've kept my weight relatively consistent, but am looking for a boost now that it's fall/winter season.  I always seem to slack during this time of year - I think it's the lack on swimsuit motivation!
> 
> I definitely have room to up my exercise - both quantity and intensity.  As far as food goes, I do _pretty_ well, but I have started keeping track of everything I eat - including the calories, fat and fiber - just to keep me accountable.  I'm with the other peeps who aren't going to eliminate something from their diet completely (I know I would fail eventually!), but just keep everything in moderation.
> 
> I'll try to post here more often!  If anyone has recipes/food ideas, please share, and I'll do the same.
> 
> First *new* weigh in on Friday!



I like the recipe idea..when I go home later I will post my rosemary sweet potato fries recipe YUM!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Love Love Jillian Michaels.  I love the 30 day shred dvd.  I follow her on twitter and facebook she is currently working on a new kettleball, yoga, lower body and core dvds to be released in 2010
> 
> My favorite workouts of hers are the Banish Fat Boost Metabolism and No more trouble zones.  when I do alternate them for 5 days during the week I notice a big difference when I am done.  These workouts are tough and longer about 50 minutes
> 
> I also enjoy her Biggest winner dvds these are shorter but just as intense they are about 25 to 30 minutes long a piece.



I'm going to do her workouts split up between the week. I'm trying to do something different everyday so I don't get bored. I asked for some workout videos for christmas, so hopefully I'll get some more of hers!



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Yay! I'm finally a Dis Veteran!  It's only taken 3+ years.



Congratulations!



UGABelle said:


> I'm so glad this board is back up and running again!
> 
> I am recommitting to eating healthier and working out more.  I've kept my weight relatively consistent, but am looking for a boost now that it's fall/winter season.  I always seem to slack during this time of year - I think it's the lack on swimsuit motivation!
> 
> I definitely have room to up my exercise - both quantity and intensity.  As far as food goes, I do _pretty_ well, but I have started keeping track of everything I eat - including the calories, fat and fiber - just to keep me accountable.  I'm with the other peeps who aren't going to eliminate something from their diet completely (I know I would fail eventually!), but just keep everything in moderation.
> 
> I'll try to post here more often!  If anyone has recipes/food ideas, please share, and I'll do the same.
> 
> First *new* weigh in on Friday!




I'm just thinking how all during winter I can get into great shape and when summer comes, I won't even have to work on looking good in a swimsuit!

Today was a wonderful day! It was a test of my willpower. I was out of school for a trip and ate breakfast at home, therefore I could be more full and not be tempted by the doughnuts. That's the first challenge I succeeded. The second came during a session, they handed out candy and although I took one, I found one that was dark chocolate! (Side note, that they also gave us a fun sized m&m bag, but I figured it was small, so why not treat myself a bit.)  Third came at lunch time, there was a buffett and I ended up eating two small bowls of salad and a bit of an apple. (It wasn't cold like I'm used to so it was pretty gross.) Fourth was on our way home we stopped at starbucks and as much as I wanted to have a great cup of double chocolate chip frappechino, I stayed on the bus and didn't get one! 

Fifth was at home, I ate brown rice and gravy with grilled chicken, and I just finished my first workout of the first week of the couch to 5k program. (I started it once before but never got very far!) Then finally was my 6th just a bit ago a family member offered to pick me up a few crab rangoons at the chinese resturant and I said no. 

I'm so happy right now, I didn't know if I could do it, and I did! 
Also, I'm very proud that my grandma has been off her soda for 2.5 weeks and my aunt stopped drinking hers Friday! 
Now I'm off to do some yoga to cool down and take a shower so I can work on some homework. 

I hope you all had as great of day as I did.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Today was a wonderful day! It was a test of my willpower. I was out of school for a trip and ate breakfast at home, therefore I could be more full and not be tempted by the doughnuts. That's the first challenge I succeeded. The second came during a session, they handed out candy and although I took one, I found one that was dark chocolate! (Side note, that they also gave us a fun sized m&m bag, but I figured it was small, so why not treat myself a bit.) Third came at lunch time, there was a buffett and I ended up eating two small bowls of salad and a bit of an apple. (It wasn't cold like I'm used to so it was pretty gross.) Fourth was on our way home we stopped at starbucks and as much as I wanted to have a great cup of double chocolate chip frappechino, I stayed on the bus and didn't get one!
> 
> Fifth was at home, I ate brown rice and gravy with grilled chicken, and I just finished my first workout of the first week of the couch to 5k program. (I started it once before but never got very far!) Then finally was my 6th just a bit ago a family member offered to pick me up a few crab rangoons at the chinese resturant and I said no.
> 
> I'm so happy right now, I didn't know if I could do it, and I did!
> Also, I'm very proud that my grandma has been off her soda for 2.5 weeks and my aunt stopped drinking hers Friday!
> Now I'm off to do some yoga to cool down and take a shower so I can work on some homework.
> 
> I hope you all had as great of day as I did.




GREAT JOB SNOW WHITE!!!! So proud of you! 


Weighed in at WW last night I am up just a tiny bit +.8  I am ok with that I just have to work harder this week. I am not going to let this get me down. 

Now as far as receipes any good ones for low calorie desserts for Thanskgiving??

Have a great day and everyone eat healthy!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi everyone,
For those of you that do WW here is a link that offers really good WW receipes. 
http://weight-watchers-points-recipes.blogspot.com/
Enjoy!


----------



## natale1980

Great Job with the willpower!!   I visited the bakery that I used to work at (I'm just working there a few days a month now).  They offered me some new bread pudding to try.  I told them no, and they looked at me like I was crazy!! 

Everything I was doing this last week was worth it!!! I'm down *-4 * Thanks for all the people who suggested I weight myself!! Now I know I'm making progress!!!

I also took a picture last Wednesday and today... there not pretty... but I know you guys won't make fun... right?? 

















I guess I got taller in the second pic. too!!   I am taking the pictures myself in the kitchen... so I don't have all the kinks worked out yet.  But I see a little bit of change!!! 
In the picture I am wearing the outfit I plan on wearing in the 5k. (hopefully!)

My DH won't notice change until I have lost 20lbs so it's fun to do it this way so that I can see the little changes.

-nat


----------



## FlameGirl

For a great diet friendly dessert, I like to cut pears in half, pour apple cider over them, sprinkle with cinnamon and a tiny bit of nutmeg and then bake for 1/2 hour or 45 minutes until soft. I top my family's with ice cream and just eat my pear plain. They are delicious and SO easy. My 10 year old begs me make them all the time 

Great progress everyone and great job resisting temptation.  My mom was here over the weekend and my husband surprised me one day with flowers and champagne (tho I didn't eat the flowers) and also a bottle of my favoirite red. Mom and I had lunch one day while she was here and we had mojitos. Gosh I sound like a lush. . Anyway, I've been a little bit bad but I'm back on track and I did an hour on my rowing machine yesterday after a long hiatus. My birthday week threw me and then sort of morphed into my birthday month. Funny how that happens.


----------



## natale1980

FlameGirl said:


> For a great diet friendly dessert, I like to cut pears in half, pour apple cider over them, sprinkle with cinnamon and a tiny bit of nutmeg and then bake for 1/2 hour or 45 minutes until soft. I top my family's with ice cream and just eat my pear plain. They are delicious and SO easy. My 10 year old begs me make them all the time



Great recipe!

-nat


----------



## dwheatl

I think I mentioned before that my DS is vegan, so I made this pumpkin pie last year. It was pretty good, although the color was a little lighter than usual. If you cut the pie into eighths, it is less than 100 calories per serving.
http://www.recipezaar.com/Vegan-Strict-Vegetarian-Pumpkin-Pie-48003


----------



## FlameGirl

dwheatl said:


> I think I mentioned before that my DS is vegan, so I made this pumpkin pie last year. It was pretty good, although the color was a little lighter than usual. If you cut the pie into eighths, it is less than 100 calories per serving.
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Vegan-Strict-Vegetarian-Pumpkin-Pie-48003



This sounds lovely.  Splenda makes a brown sugar that you could use to lighten this up even further.


----------



## FlameGirl

It's been kind of quiet around here the past few days....I hope everyone is ok!

I stepped on the scale this morning and unless something goes totally awry between now and tomorrow, I have at least a 3 pound loss to report.  

I did something else interesting...I've been keeping a spreadsheet of my starting weight, my "mini-goal" weight, along with the date that I want to hit the mini-goal, total number of pounds to hit the goal, and then a calculation to show how many pounds per week I need to lose to hit the goal.  

Well, I extended that spreadsheet out to hit another couple of mini-goals...one in February and then the final goal that I've put at the end of May for our trip to Mexico, which I'm hoping to be at my real goal weight for.  Maybe I'm just a total OCD dork, but it's really encouraging to look at the numbers and realize that this is totally do-able and in the grand scheme of things, it's not that far away.  As long as I keep on doing what I'm doing, I should make my goal.  Also, the GOAL goal weight, along with my target date, has me losing around 1.5 pounds a week.  PIECE OF CAKE!  er, tofu.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

FlameGirl said:


> It's been kind of quiet around here the past few days....I hope everyone is ok!
> 
> I stepped on the scale this morning and unless something goes totally awry between now and tomorrow, I have at least a 3 pound loss to report.
> 
> I did something else interesting...I've been keeping a spreadsheet of my starting weight, my "mini-goal" weight, along with the date that I want to hit the mini-goal, total number of pounds to hit the goal, and then a calculation to show how many pounds per week I need to lose to hit the goal.
> 
> Well, I extended that spreadsheet out to hit another couple of mini-goals...one in February and then the final goal that I've put at the end of May for our trip to Mexico, which I'm hoping to be at my real goal weight for.  Maybe I'm just a total OCD dork, but it's really encouraging to look at the numbers and realize that this is totally do-able and in the grand scheme of things, it's not that far away.  As long as I keep on doing what I'm doing, I should make my goal.  Also, the GOAL goal weight, along with my target date, has me losing around 1.5 pounds a week.  PIECE OF CAKE!  er, tofu.


I actually have a very similar spreadsheet dating back almost three years. Mine has starting weight, current weight, total weight lost, my goal weight, the number of pounds to goal weight, the percentage of weight lost each week and in total, my BMI, and whether that BMI is Obese, Overweight, Normal, or Underweight.  Oh, and I also have a progress chart on a different tab of that spreadsheet.  Although, I have to admit that I haven't updated it since June.  And this was actually the first I've looked at it since then.  I like your idea of number of pounds to lose each week to reach a goal by a certain date.  I might have to steal that one for my spreadsheet!


----------



## FlameGirl

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I actually have a very similar spreadsheet dating back almost three years. Mine has starting weight, current weight, total weight lost, my goal weight, the number of pounds to goal weight, the percentage of weight lost each week and in total, my BMI, and whether that BMI is Obese, Overweight, Normal, or Underweight.  Oh, and I also have a progress chart on a different tab of that spreadsheet.  Although, I have to admit that I haven't updated it since June.  And this was actually the first I've looked at it since then.  I like your idea of number of pounds to lose each week to reach a goal by a certain date.  I might have to steal that one for my spreadsheet!



RE: BMI.  

I try not to pay any attention to BMI.  I'm 5'7" and according to my BMI, I would be considered to be a "normal" weight at 118 lbs.  They don't take age, frame, or gender into account.  At 118 lbs, I would look like a walking skeleton.  BMI is BS, IMHO.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

lovealldisney said:


> GREAT JOB SNOW WHITE!!!! So proud of you!
> 
> 
> Weighed in at WW last night I am up just a tiny bit +.8  I am ok with that I just have to work harder this week. I am not going to let this get me down.
> 
> Now as far as receipes any good ones for low calorie desserts for Thanskgiving??
> 
> Have a great day and everyone eat healthy!



Thanks!
Good for you, for being positive!

Resisted pizza today, and doughnuts AGAIN yesterday. I think what made me happy was how easy it is getting to say no. Man, I think these foods are out to get me. 

Finished my second day of C25K. It was harder than the first day, but I believe it's because I've been exercising everyday and it all includes legwork in some form. Tomorrow I'm going to let my legs take a break and work on the arms. 

Do you all have break days? I'm afraid if I take a day off exercising I'll lose the motivation, because it only takes one day. I guess it'll be another willpower test. I'm getting a bit tired, so I think I'll take Saturdays off and just do light yoga, but I'm not sure if I should be mixing it up the days or not.

Good job everybody, keep up the good work!
I hope you all have a wonderful evening.


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks!
> Good for you, for being positive!
> 
> Resisted pizza today, and doughnuts AGAIN yesterday. I think what made me happy was how easy it is getting to say no. Man, I think these foods are out to get me.
> 
> Finished my second day of C25K. It was harder than the first day, but I believe it's because I've been exercising everyday and it all includes legwork in some form. Tomorrow I'm going to let my legs take a break and work on the arms.
> 
> Do you all have break days? I'm afraid if I take a day off exercising I'll lose the motivation, because it only takes one day. I guess it'll be another willpower test. I'm getting a bit tired, so I think I'll take Saturdays off and just do light yoga, but I'm not sure if I should be mixing it up the days or not.
> 
> Good job everybody, keep up the good work!
> I hope you all have a wonderful evening.



WOW!  You work out everyday?  I've just been doing the C25K... I guess I should be doing more.  I kinda do feel like a slacker on my 'days off'.  Arm work outs sound like a good idea - I have some weights in the basement, I guess I better find them.

-nat


----------



## ::Snow_White::

natale1980 said:


> WOW!  You work out everyday?  I've just been doing the C25K... I guess I should be doing more.  I kinda do feel like a slacker on my 'days off'.  Arm work outs sound like a good idea - I have some weights in the basement, I guess I better find them.
> 
> -nat



Yes, I do. I enjoy it, and I don't really feel comfortable not exercising somedays. I feel sluggish, I guess. I'm doing Jillian Michaels Mondays and Fridays, C25K Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Sundays as well as lifting weights for about 30 minutes. (Since I'm on week one, I'm only doing 30 minutes of jogging/walking, and I aim for an hour a day.) Wednesdays I'm doing pilates, & Saturdays for Yoga. 

It sounds like a lot, but it's only an hour a day.I don't want you to feel like you should be doing more, though! 30 minutes and/or just the C25K is great, I just have all these videos I try to take advantage of. I've been exercising for about 2 years so I've experimented with exercise and I think this will be the easiest routine for me. I'm in high school & I don't have a job though, so when I get home from school I have more time to get it in. 

Weights are great!


----------



## dance2874

Once again I have been MIA for a long time...too long. Hope at least a few remember me, lol. Life got in the way over the summer as usual, but no excuses now. I am hoping to keep checking in here to keep myself on track.

On the weight loss front I have been maintaining all summer. I lost quite a bit in the spring to get myself ready for my trip to Cancun where my DH and I renewed our wedding vows. Then summer came and I sort of stopped trying but I have maintained for the most part. (I go up and down 5 pounds here and there but I never go more than that) I just started wearing my Bodybugg again this week and that should help get me moving again. That is how I lost the weight this past spring, love the Bugg!

Everything else is going well. DD started 1st grade and turns 7 in a few weeks and DS will be 2 in Feb...already. I cant even believe it.

Hope everyone else is doing well...cant wait to go read back and catch up!


----------



## lovealldisney

dance2874 said:


> Once again I have been MIA for a long time...too long. Hope at least a few remember me, lol. Life got in the way over the summer as usual, but no excuses now. I am hoping to keep checking in here to keep myself on track.
> 
> On the weight loss front I have been maintaining all summer. I lost quite a bit in the spring to get myself ready for my trip to Cancun where my DH and I renewed our wedding vows. Then summer came and I sort of stopped trying but I have maintained for the most part. (I go up and down 5 pounds here and there but I never go more than that) I just started wearing my Bodybugg again this week and that should help get me moving again. That is how I lost the weight this past spring, love the Bugg!
> 
> Everything else is going well. DD started 1st grade and turns 7 in a few weeks and DS will be 2 in Feb...already. I cant even believe it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...cant wait to go read back and catch up!



Welcome Back! 
Good job for maintaining! 

I hope your DD likes going to school all day. Once they start school it seems like time flies by so fast! My DS is a junior this year and is starting to talk about college! My DD is in 8th grade and can't wait for high school next year! 
It seems like yesterday they were babies! 
Enjoy every moment they are little. 


Have a great day everyone and have a healthy weekend!


----------



## solar

Weight is the SAME and I'm totally fine with that. i've been having nice steady losses, and because of the read out at my doctors I can see the changes as my body gains lean muslce and loses body fat. (more info in my WISH journal)


----------



## UGABelle

Happy Friday Peeps!

I am glad to report a loss of -1 this week.  This is encouraging to me, as I really didn't make any major changes this week, so I don't feel like there were any sacrifices to start losing.  

I just hope as I increase my workouts and continue cutting back on desserts, etc. I will continue to see losses.  I would like to lose 10 lbs (not sure on the length of time this will take) and then maintain that weight.

What is everyone up to this weekend?  I'm headed to Athens to meet my best friend for the Georgia game.  I'm hoping for good weather, good food and a big win!


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> Great Job with the willpower!!   I visited the bakery that I used to work at (I'm just working there a few days a month now).  They offered me some new bread pudding to try.  I told them no, and they looked at me like I was crazy!!
> 
> Everything I was doing this last week was worth it!!! I'm down *-4 * Thanks for all the people who suggested I weight myself!! Now I know I'm making progress!!!
> 
> I also took a picture last Wednesday and today... there not pretty... but I know you guys won't make fun... right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I got taller in the second pic. too!!   I am taking the pictures myself in the kitchen... so I don't have all the kinks worked out yet.  But I see a little bit of change!!!
> In the picture I am wearing the outfit I plan on wearing in the 5k. (hopefully!)
> 
> My DH won't notice change until I have lost 20lbs so it's fun to do it this way so that I can see the little changes.
> 
> -nat



Bravo to you for posting pictures! You look great keep up the awesome work


----------



## FlameGirl

Happy Friday the 13th everyone!  I'm down 2.9 for the week. Which is also UP .2 from yesterday but I'm not complaining.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Samer* this week. 



dance2874 said:


> Once again I have been MIA for a long time...too long. Hope at least a few remember me, lol. Life got in the way over the summer as usual, but no excuses now. I am hoping to keep checking in here to keep myself on track.
> 
> On the weight loss front I have been maintaining all summer. I lost quite a bit in the spring to get myself ready for my trip to Cancun where my DH and I renewed our wedding vows. Then summer came and I sort of stopped trying but I have maintained for the most part. (I go up and down 5 pounds here and there but I never go more than that) I just started wearing my Bodybugg again this week and that should help get me moving again. That is how I lost the weight this past spring, love the Bugg!
> 
> Everything else is going well. DD started 1st grade and turns 7 in a few weeks and DS will be 2 in Feb...already. I cant even believe it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...cant wait to go read back and catch up!



 Welcome back. Wow, it's hard to believe that your little guy is almost 2.  He's growing up so fast.


----------



## natale1980

LMO429 said:


> Bravo to you for posting pictures! You look great keep up the awesome work



Thanks - I made them small so you couldn't see everything too clear.  
I like taking picture rather then measuring, because I'm not very accurate when it comes to measuring.

Just finished work out 2 of week 2 (c25k) going well, but I really do need to add something on my days off.  

-nat


----------



## natale1980

Has anyone esle feel like portion sizes are shrinking?
I can't eat as much anymore, I get filled up very quickly.  For dinner I made myself a can of soup (60 cal for 1/2 the can) I added some more frozen veggies to it so there was more to eat.  I normally eat the whole can, and I found myself having to stop at half the can.  I'm stuffed!!! 

I'm counting my calories on Sparkpeople.com and it wants me to eat 1,400 - 1,600 cals a day.  I think that's too much and have been keeping it around 1,050 - 1,200... what do you think?  

And.. Where Did Everyone Go??

-nat


----------



## dwheatl

I weighed in this morning, and I was down .6. I know it was better earlier in the week, but the last 2 days I did some emotional eating while working on report cards. Getting to the gym was my only salvation.


natale1980 said:


> Has anyone else felt like portion sizes are shrinking?
> I can't eat as much anymore, I get filled up very quickly.  For dinner I made myself a can of soup (60 cal for 1/2 the can) I added some more frozen veggies to it so there was more to eat.  I normally eat the whole can, and I found myself having to stop at half the can.  I'm stuffed!!!
> 
> I'm counting my calories on Sparkpeople.com and it wants me to eat 1,400 - 1,600 cals a day.  I think that's too much and have been keeping it around 1,050 - 1,200... what do you think?
> 
> And.. Where Did Everyone Go??
> 
> -nat


 That's seems like a very low calorie count to me, unless you are under 5 feet tall. You don't want to louse up your metabolism by going too low. Our bodies were made for survival, and when your body sees the calories go low, it drops the metabolic rate to make up for it. So you could actually be losing weight better at 1400 calories than at 1050. 
Portion control is still hard for me. I just bought a stainless steel set of serving pieces today that are 1/4, 1/2, and 1 cup. I'm going to take them with me to my sister's for Thanksgiving, and use them at home for Christmas. Somehow, the amount of stuffing that ends up on my plate during the holidays is always ridiculous. This way, if I choose to overeat, at least it will be a conscious choice.


----------



## natale1980

dwheatl said:


> That's seems like a very low calorie count to me, unless you are under 5 feet tall. You don't want to louse up your metabolism by going too low. Our bodies were made for survival, and when your body sees the calories go low, it drops the metabolic rate to make up for it. So you could actually be losing weight better at 1400 calories than at 1050.



I'm 5'8" and currently 178.
 I don't get it...  I mean I guess it makes sense... humm... maybe I'll just throw in a spoonful of peanut butter or another banana.  
I'll try it for a few days and see if it makes a difference.  I just don't want to be doing the work (by running) and not seeing the effect.
Plus growing up in the 80's I think I remember them doing 1,000 calorie diets. 

-nat


----------



## natale1980

OK - so I googled it.  Your right.  I guess I should be glad that I have only been doing it for 10 days.  I'll try and throw in a few more healthy snacks...

One web page I found said, do not go under 1,200 calories unless instructed by a doctor... oops.

thanks!
natale


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I actually ended up doing 3 hours of exercising today. I missed a few days in the beginning of November and I decided I wanted to get them out of the way so I could take it easier and just have an hour a day like usual on the weekends. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, nothing too hard. 

I eat around 1700 calories a day. I read you should have at least 1200. It's pretty suprising because I eat breakfast, have a granola bar at school for lunch and then a snack when I get home and dinner and I'm still getting around 1500-1700 calories. My breakfast is about 500, though since I eat a lot in the mornings and then my lunch and snack is 400 together and dinner is the rest. I couldn't imagine eating less!

One of my teachers were concerned when I didn't eat lunch on a trip, but it's a hassle bringing food to school since I don't eat school lunch (Can you say UNhealthy!?) so I just take something small and usually don't eat much at that time.

Also, can anyone tell me what foods I should be eating for my abs? I know a lot of people say that you have to eat the proper foods as well as exercise to build up your muscles, but I'm not sure what I should be eating? TIA. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I sure am!


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> Has anyone esle feel like portion sizes are shrinking?
> I can't eat as much anymore, I get filled up very quickly.  For dinner I made myself a can of soup (60 cal for 1/2 the can) I added some more frozen veggies to it so there was more to eat.  I normally eat the whole can, and I found myself having to stop at half the can.  I'm stuffed!!!
> 
> I'm counting my calories on Sparkpeople.com and it wants me to eat 1,400 - 1,600 cals a day.  I think that's too much and have been keeping it around 1,050 - 1,200... what do you think?
> 
> And.. Where Did Everyone Go??
> 
> -nat



I think that 1000 to 1200 is not enough food, especially if you are working out ..I would say more around 1400 to 1600 calories if you are working out.


Sorry I have been a little MIA I have massive papers due for school I lose a week of school because I am going to disney for a week before the semester ends.  8 nights at the Grand Floridian I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> I actually ended up doing 3 hours of exercising today. I missed a few days in the beginning of November and I decided I wanted to get them out of the way so I could take it easier and just have an hour a day like usual on the weekends. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, nothing too hard.
> 
> I eat around 1700 calories a day. I read you should have at least 1200. It's pretty suprising because I eat breakfast, have a granola bar at school for lunch and then a snack when I get home and dinner and I'm still getting around 1500-1700 calories. My breakfast is about 500, though since I eat a lot in the mornings and then my lunch and snack is 400 together and dinner is the rest. I couldn't imagine eating less!
> 
> One of my teachers were concerned when I didn't eat lunch on a trip, but it's a hassle bringing food to school since I don't eat school lunch (Can you say UNhealthy!?) so I just take something small and usually don't eat much at that time.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me what foods I should be eating for my abs? I know a lot of people say that you have to eat the proper foods as well as exercise to build up your muscles, but I'm not sure what I should be eating? TIA.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I sure am!



I think a clean diet would be the best for your abs.  chicken, vegetables especially lots of greens..almonds etc


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I weighed in this morning, and I was down .6. I know it was better earlier in the week, but the last 2 days I did some emotional eating while working on report cards. Getting to the gym was my only salvation.
> That's seems like a very low calorie count to me, unless you are under 5 feet tall. You don't want to louse up your metabolism by going too low. Our bodies were made for survival, and when your body sees the calories go low, it drops the metabolic rate to make up for it. So you could actually be losing weight better at 1400 calories than at 1050.
> Portion control is still hard for me. I just bought a stainless steel set of serving pieces today that are 1/4, 1/2, and 1 cup. I'm going to take them with me to my sister's for Thanksgiving, and use them at home for Christmas. Somehow, the amount of stuffing that ends up on my plate during the holidays is always ridiculous. This way, if I choose to overeat, at least it will be a conscious choice.



the serving spoon are a great idea!  I love food but I am not a fan of thanksgiving food..I hate turkey, potatos, stuffing etc...although I do like sweet potatos with marshmellows that my mom makes yum...but im at the in laws this year so I might not have to worry about marshmellow sweet potatos this year


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> I think a clean diet would be the best for your abs.  chicken, vegetables especially lots of greens..almonds etc



What exactly does a clean diet consist of besides the mentioned?

Is it just fresh foods? 
Yum. I love chicken, broccoli, and almonds!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> I think that 1000 to 1200 is not enough food, especially if you are working out ..I would say more around 1400 to 1600 calories if you are working out.
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been a little MIA I have massive papers due for school I lose a week of school because I am going to disney for a week before the semester ends.  8 nights at the Grand Floridian I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so excited for you! That sounds like so much fun.

Stuffing is my downfall for the holidays. I cook Christmas dinner, and I always make too much, then binge on the leftovers afterward. This year, I'll have to cut back, and maybe save my serving for after everyone leaves, since I'm usually stressed out and oblivious to what I'm eating while I'm trying to take care of everyone else.


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> What exactly does a clean diet consist of besides the mentioned?
> 
> Is it just fresh foods?
> Yum. I love chicken, broccoli, and almonds!



Yea clean would best be summed up from the following..if it didnt have a mother or didnt come from the ground or the earth dont eat it...basically no processed foods


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> Yea clean would best be summed up from the following..if it didnt have a mother or didnt come from the ground or the earth dont eat it...basically no processed foods



Ah, okay.
Thank you. 

Also, whoever suggested using salsa instead of ranch dressing (I can't remember who), thank you! I decided to have a bowl of broccoli and carrots and I tried out dipping them in salsa and it's delicious! I ended up getting 4 tbsp for 20 calories and if I would've used ranch it would've been 100 calories! It tastes much better too!

I also joined sparkteens today, but I found it rather depressing. Most of the posts were teens weighing 20 pounds less than I do and wanting to lose another 10 pounds. They talked about their eating habits which were really unhealthy. I get enough of that at school, so I'm just going to stick to reading sparkpeople. Makes me appreciate the knowledge I have.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Finished the 3rd day of C25K. It was TOUGH. I'm really afraid to move onto the next week, so I'm thinking about doing the first week again. I was breathing really hard and even though it wasn't a sick feeling it was the hardest I've ever ran, I felt like I was dragging my feet. Good news was that I finished it, did an extra minute of running, AND I did 1.88 miles! I will absolutely be taking my break tomorrow, no guilt. An hour light yoga/stretching right after school and that's it! I keep making myself do more because I feel guilty, but If I don't take a break I'll just be exhausted. Going to cool down with 30 minute light yoga.

We're having pasta tonight! Yummy!

Hope you all have a wonderful evening!


----------



## natale1980

Awesome Snow_White!  
I finished the third work out of the 2nd week today!  The second week does seem alot harder then the first but I made it threw and I'm not really looking forward to the next week  It keeps on getting harder and harder.

So I just finished dinner and I checked my calorie count - I'm still under 900 for the day.  I really need to figure this out.  I never thought I would have a proublem eating enough... I know I didn't a few weeks ago before I got started!!!   The crazy part is - I'm not hungry!  I guess I have to go and hunt down some sancks... 

-nat


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps,

I'm here.  Just busy.  I completely forgot to weight myself on Friday since I woke up to my dog throwing up and having diarrhea.  Fun way to start the day, let me tell you.  Plus I found a weird screw-type thing in his vomit so needless to say I took him to the Vet after work.  I've been gradually increasing his food and his poop is back to normal and he has eaten 4 times today so looks like we are ok.  He is on some medicine though.  Saturday I went down to my brothers to see my nephew in a soccer game and then my mom, cousin and I went shopping.  And today I've just been running around getting things done - grocery shopping, cleaning, getting my clothes together for my trip, trying not to worry about my evaluation on Tuesday, and just enjoying my Sunday.  I still haven't weighed myself - partly because I keep forgetting to do it when I wake up and also aunt flo is around and I feel even bigger than I already am.  

This week is going to be jam packed, but the reward will be Disney on  Thursday!  Can't wait!  My meals are mainly meals of convenience this week, but still healthy and I'm trying to keep the calories to a reasonable amount.  I've been sort of in a funk this week (probably just PMS) and feeling like it weill never happen for me.  But I also know that it is up to me to make it happen and nobody else.  Anyway, that's my "news".


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Ah, okay.
> Thank you.
> 
> Also, whoever suggested using salsa instead of ranch dressing (I can't remember who), thank you! I decided to have a bowl of broccoli and carrots and I tried out dipping them in salsa and it's delicious! I ended up getting 4 tbsp for 20 calories and if I would've used ranch it would've been 100 calories! It tastes much better too!
> 
> I also joined sparkteens today, but I found it rather depressing. Most of the posts were teens weighing 20 pounds less than I do and wanting to lose another 10 pounds. They talked about their eating habits which were really unhealthy. I get enough of that at school, so I'm just going to stick to reading sparkpeople. Makes me appreciate the knowledge I have.


 I think I was the one who said salsa. It's a CA thing. 

We went out for lunch today. I had a cup of veggie chili and shared some sweet potato fries with 3 other people. I looked it up on calorie king, and it looks like it was less than 300 calories overall. For dinner, I had some nasty fish that I bought by mistake (Gorton's tilapia w/garlic and butter is nasty), but I covered it with green chili salsa, and it was OK. So once again, salsa saves the day.



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> I'm here.  Just busy.  I completely forgot to weight myself on Friday since I woke up to my dog throwing up and having diarrhea.  Fun way to start the day, let me tell you.  Plus I found a weird screw-type thing in his vomit so needless to say I took him to the Vet after work.  I've been gradually increasing his food and his poop is back to normal and he has eaten 4 times today so looks like we are ok.  He is on some medicine though.  Saturday I went down to my brothers to see my nephew in a soccer game and then my mom, cousin and I went shopping.  And today I've just been running around getting things done - grocery shopping, cleaning, getting my clothes together for my trip, trying not to worry about my evaluation on Tuesday, and just enjoying my Sunday.  I still haven't weighed myself - partly because I keep forgetting to do it when I wake up and also aunt flo is around and I feel even bigger than I already am.
> 
> This week is going to be jam packed, but the reward will be Disney on  Thursday!  Can't wait!  My meals are mainly meals of convenience this week, but still healthy and I'm trying to keep the calories to a reasonable amount.  I've been sort of in a funk this week (probably just PMS) and feeling like it weill never happen for me.  But I also know that it is up to me to make it happen and nobody else.  Anyway, that's my "news".


 
Sorry about your pooch. Glad he's doing better. 
Have fun at Disney. I just found out yesterday that my WW leader is moving to FL. She's moving to a retirement community 70 miles west of Orlando. Think she'll have a guest room for me?


----------



## lovealldisney

dwheatl said:


> I'm so excited for you! That sounds like so much fun.
> 
> Stuffing is my downfall for the holidays. I cook Christmas dinner, and I always make too much, then binge on the leftovers afterward. This year, I'll have to cut back, and maybe save my serving for after everyone leaves, since I'm usually stressed out and oblivious to what I'm eating while I'm trying to take care of everyone else.



Hi dwheatl,
You may want to considering taking out what portion you can have and send the leftovers home with your guests. Or you could possibly freeze the leftovers? Portion out what you can have point wise and freeze it? 

This weekend I went and printed all WW receipes that we are having for Thanksgiving. I got them all from the WW web site and this one. 
http://weight-watchers-points-recipes.blogspot.com
So far I have made a few receipes from that site and all of it was yummy. There is even a receipe that you can make a box cake mix using only a diet soda (any kind) And brownies using a mix using a can of Black Beans. I've not tried those but maybe this coming weekend I'll experiment. 

Hope you had a good weekend everyone! We are busy remodeling our kitchen! I'll be so glad when it's done. 

Have a great day! Eat Healthy!


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> Awesome Snow_White!
> I finished the third work out of the 2nd week today!  The second week does seem alot harder then the first but I made it threw and I'm not really looking forward to the next week  It keeps on getting harder and harder.
> 
> So I just finished dinner and I checked my calorie count - I'm still under 900 for the day.  I really need to figure this out.  I never thought I would have a proublem eating enough... I know I didn't a few weeks ago before I got started!!!   The crazy part is - I'm not hungry!  I guess I have to go and hunt down some sancks...
> 
> -nat



Trying eating some nuts (almonds, walnuts, etc) to up your caloric intake.  you are def not eating enough calories. eventually your body will think you are starving and hold onto all the calories for dear life.  I suggest you get the biggest loser book 30 day jumpstart.  Its a 30 day book that suggest meal plans everyday for 30 days.  It would show you what to eat and how much to eat..a typical day in that book ranges from 1400 to 1800 calories..and the meals are delicious


----------



## natale1980

LMO429 said:


> Trying eating some nuts (almonds, walnuts, etc) to up your caloric intake.  you are def not eating enough calories. eventually your body will think you are starving and hold onto all the calories for dear life.  I suggest you get the biggest loser book 30 day jumpstart.  Its a 30 day book that suggest meal plans everyday for 30 days.  It would show you what to eat and how much to eat..a typical day in that book ranges from 1400 to 1800 calories..and the meals are delicious



Thanks!  I'll get to the book store and pick it up. I weighted myself today (it's not my official day) And I'm not loosing much weight.  BUT at the same time I know I'm shrinking.

-nat


----------



## brewcrew80

Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212. 

my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.

also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.

Looking forward to updating and getting updates!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

natale1980 said:


> Awesome Snow_White!
> I finished the third work out of the 2nd week today!  The second week does seem alot harder then the first but I made it threw and I'm not really looking forward to the next week  It keeps on getting harder and harder.
> 
> -nat



Thanks! Good job to you! I'm thinking about trying it and if it's too much I'll go back to the first week in the middle of it. 



dwheatl said:


> I think I was the one who said salsa. It's a CA thing.
> 
> We went out for lunch today. I had a cup of veggie chili and shared some sweet potato fries with 3 other people. I looked it up on calorie king, and it looks like it was less than 300 calories overall. For dinner, I had some nasty fish that I bought by mistake (Gorton's tilapia w/garlic and butter is nasty), but I covered it with green chili salsa, and it was OK. So once again, salsa saves the day.



Lol. It works very well since it's so spicy and covers up some of the taste. I don't care for carrots so dipping them in salsa made them taste better.

Hope you all had a great day today!
I came home from school at 1 with a 100.8 temperature.  I slept from 1 until 6, and I'm at 100.6 but I'm feeling much better! Sickness I guess moves through me in parts, at first my throat hurt and my nose was runny, then I woke up and I had a horrible headache and a bad stomach ache, then I woke up now and my head is still heavy and my back hurts but my throat feels much better and so does my stomach! I'm not sure if it was a cold or just something I ate, my throat was bothering me yesterday and out of nowhere it hit me again at school. I'm glad today was a rest day, I don't even want to do yoga because those upside down poses would really give me headache. 

I haven't hardly ate anything today, I had chicken noodle soup when I got home but I couldn't keep it down, I'm thinking about trying to have dinner but I'm not sure. If I eat too soon I'll just get sick again.

Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## natale1980

brewcrew80 said:


> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!



That sounds like an awesome program!  I  could totally get into that! Good Luck!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I came home from school at 1 with a 100.8 temperature.  I slept from 1 until 6, and I'm at 100.6 but I'm feeling much better! Sickness I guess moves through me in parts, at first my throat hurt and my nose was runny, then I woke up and I had a horrible headache and a bad stomach ache, then I woke up now and my head is still heavy and my back hurts but my throat feels much better and so does my stomach! I'm not sure if it was a cold or just something I ate, my throat was bothering me yesterday and out of nowhere it hit me again at school. I'm glad today was a rest day, I don't even want to do yoga because those upside down poses would really give me headache.



Feel Better!!  

-nat


----------



## LMO429

brewcrew80 said:


> Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212.
> 
> my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.
> 
> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!




Welcome!!!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! Good job to you! I'm thinking about trying it and if it's too much I'll go back to the first week in the middle of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It works very well since it's so spicy and covers up some of the taste. I don't care for carrots so dipping them in salsa made them taste better.
> 
> Hope you all had a great day today!
> I came home from school at 1 with a 100.8 temperature.  I slept from 1 until 6, and I'm at 100.6 but I'm feeling much better! Sickness I guess moves through me in parts, at first my throat hurt and my nose was runny, then I woke up and I had a horrible headache and a bad stomach ache, then I woke up now and my head is still heavy and my back hurts but my throat feels much better and so does my stomach! I'm not sure if it was a cold or just something I ate, my throat was bothering me yesterday and out of nowhere it hit me again at school. I'm glad today was a rest day, I don't even want to do yoga because those upside down poses would really give me headache.
> 
> I haven't hardly ate anything today, I had chicken noodle soup when I got home but I couldn't keep it down, I'm thinking about trying to have dinner but I'm not sure. If I eat too soon I'll just get sick again.
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening!



i hope you get better soon! sending pixie dust your way

at least you were courteous enough to leave school..I work at a college and today a girl came in literally coughing up and down the hallways..sat in a classroom and was coughing so loud..i went over to her and told her I think it would be best for everybody if she didnt stay in school..she gave me a song and a dance about how she missed 3 classes already but admitted she had broncitis!!!! seriously how inconsiderate..if you are sick stay home no one wants to get your germs...I swear if I get sick before I go away I will freak out!!!!!! I pretty much took a bath in purrell wipes today..... anyway mini vent over back to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! Good job to you! I'm thinking about trying it and if it's too much I'll go back to the first week in the middle of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It works very well since it's so spicy and covers up some of the taste. I don't care for carrots so dipping them in salsa made them taste better.
> 
> Hope you all had a great day today!
> I came home from school at 1 with a 100.8 temperature.  I slept from 1 until 6, and I'm at 100.6 but I'm feeling much better! Sickness I guess moves through me in parts, at first my throat hurt and my nose was runny, then I woke up and I had a horrible headache and a bad stomach ache, then I woke up now and my head is still heavy and my back hurts but my throat feels much better and so does my stomach! I'm not sure if it was a cold or just something I ate, my throat was bothering me yesterday and out of nowhere it hit me again at school. I'm glad today was a rest day, I don't even want to do yoga because those upside down poses would really give me headache.
> 
> I haven't hardly ate anything today, I had chicken noodle soup when I got home but I couldn't keep it down, I'm thinking about trying to have dinner but I'm not sure. If I eat too soon I'll just get sick again.
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening!


 Take it easy. Hope you feel better soon.



brewcrew80 said:


> Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212.
> 
> my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.
> 
> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!


 Welcome. You are lucky to have a job that rewards fitness. My fitness perk is occasionally playing tag with my students.


----------



## lovealldisney

brewcrew80 said:


> Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212.
> 
> my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.
> 
> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!








::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope you all had a great day today!
> I came home from school at 1 with a 100.8 temperature.  I slept from 1 until 6, and I'm at 100.6 but I'm feeling much better! Sickness I guess moves through me in parts, at first my throat hurt and my nose was runny, then I woke up and I had a horrible headache and a bad stomach ache, then I woke up now and my head is still heavy and my back hurts but my throat feels much better and so does my stomach! I'm not sure if it was a cold or just something I ate, my throat was bothering me yesterday and out of nowhere it hit me again at school. I'm glad today was a rest day, I don't even want to do yoga because those upside down poses would really give me headache.
> 
> I haven't hardly ate anything today, I had chicken noodle soup when I got home but I couldn't keep it down, I'm thinking about trying to have dinner but I'm not sure. If I eat too soon I'll just get sick again.
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening!



It sounds like you have the flu! Not the H1N1 that is even worse. I had the exact same symptoms after having the Flu Nasal mist they offered at work. Came down with the flu 48 hours later. Just stay home and treat the symtoms your fever should go away any where from 2-4 days. The worst thing was the headache I had. Just drink lots of water and tyelnol or ibuprofin for pain. That's all you can do. 
Feel better.


----------



## LMO429

So the official Holiday Season is Fast Approaching!!!

What are you going to do this upcoming Holiday Season so you dont over indulge?!?!?  Let's all write back with our tips!

Here are mine!

When those holiday cookies are staring me in the face I am going to ask myself WHAT DO I WANT MORE?!!! Sugar cookies in my mouth or to be able to fit into my skinny clothes again

I am also going to try and remember how uncomfortable I feel when I over eat and wake up the next morning.  I usually feel lazy, bloated and I cant put my wedding band on because I am retaining so much water..I much rather wake up the day after an event feeling healthy and not guilty

lastly I have alot of holiday parties coming up and I am going to florida where I am goign to have to wear short sleeves and shorts.  next time I am tempted by overeating I am going to remind myself that I cant wear sweat pants to the next event so I better watch out

and finally and my biggest tip is allow yourself to have it!!!!!  but in moderation have one cookie instead of the whole platter etc!!!!!

Happy Holidays! 

what are your tips!!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> So the official Holiday Season is Fast Approaching!!!
> 
> What are you going to do this upcoming Holiday Season so you dont over indulge?!?!?  Let's all write back with our tips!
> 
> Here are mine!
> 
> When those holiday cookies are staring me in the face I am going to ask myself WHAT DO I WANT MORE?!!! Sugar cookies in my mouth or to be able to fit into my skinny clothes again
> 
> I am also going to try and remember how uncomfortable I feel when I over eat and wake up the next morning.  I usually feel lazy, bloated and I cant put my wedding band on because I am retaining so much water..I much rather wake up the day after an event feeling healthy and not guilty
> 
> lastly I have alot of holiday parties coming up and I am going to florida where I am goign to have to wear short sleeves and shorts.  next time I am tempted by overeating I am going to remind myself that I cant wear sweat pants to the next event so I better watch out
> 
> and finally and my biggest tip is allow yourself to have it!!!!!  but in moderation have one cookie instead of the whole platter etc!!!!!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> what are your tips!!!!!



Well since I am doing WW, for Thanksgiving it's just going to be my immediate family DH,DD DS and me. I have printed all WW reciepes to make so I know how many points each serving has. 

As far as Christmas holiday's I love to bake but I plan on giving cookies as part of gifts I am giving. I'll alow myself cookies but I think I will try to find WW ones that I can make for myself. 
Christmas day well I plan on letting myself indulge for this day. I hope to really whatch what I eat the week prior. 
Or I can always take that piece of pie or cake home with me and just not eat it and let someone else in my family have it when we get home. If I bring a dessert then I just leave it at the hosts house so they can finish it and just collect my serving dish later. 

This was a great idea.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for all the well wishes, everybody! I'm back to 98, but my mom is keeping me home today because I'm not fully back to myself but enough to function well and get things done! I'll just enjoy my day off. I still haven't ate anything. I had cereal last night but it didn't go over well at around midnight and I had an upset stomach again, so I might try and make homemade popcorn without salt. It's light so I should be able to keep it down.

We actually don't have very much for thanksgiving. My grandma usually makes us turkey and noodles with salad, corn, and a few other things that I don't care for. Usually she makes us kids macaroni and cheese, so I'll probably fix my Annies organic macaroni (Delicious!) and have some turkey and noodles and some salad.

We're not much of cookie people either, maybe make some m&m ones, I'll eat a few and try not to go overboard. Just be conscious of what you're eating!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi everyone!  Been a busy couple of weeks trying to get things wrapped up before the first snowfall arrives.  Ah, the joys of Wisconsin.  4 weeks of spring, 2 weeks of summer, 4 weeks of autumn, and 42 weeks of winter.



brewcrew80 said:


> Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212.
> 
> my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.
> 
> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card.  So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!


Welcome!  There aren't really any strict rules that need to be followed.  Some of us are weighing in every week trying to lose a certain amount (and posting their gain/loss in *BIG BOLD NUMBERS* every Friday).  Some of us are just trying to focus on making the right choices to live a healthy life without being too concerned with the number on the scale.  Whatever your goal is, we're here to support you!  Sounds like you are about in the same boat I was ~5 years ago, although you have about 6 inches on me.  I'm a 5'8" male, who at one time weighed about 240.  After I got things in control, I quickly lost about 25 of that in a few short months.  And I'm now hovering around 165.  I want to lose at least another 20; but after being 240, 165 dont seem so bad.

And does your user name mean that you are a Milwaukee Brewers fan?  Or do you just like beer a lot?  Me?  I'm a diehard Brewers fan (who also likes the occasional beer).  



LMO429 said:


> So the official Holiday Season is Fast Approaching!!!
> 
> What are you going to do this upcoming Holiday Season so you dont over indulge?!?!?  Let's all write back with our tips!
> 
> Here are mine!
> 
> When those holiday cookies are staring me in the face I am going to ask myself WHAT DO I WANT MORE?!!! Sugar cookies in my mouth or to be able to fit into my skinny clothes again
> 
> I am also going to try and remember how uncomfortable I feel when I over eat and wake up the next morning.  I usually feel lazy, bloated and I cant put my wedding band on because I am retaining so much water..I much rather wake up the day after an event feeling healthy and not guilty
> 
> lastly I have alot of holiday parties coming up and I am going to florida where I am goign to have to wear short sleeves and shorts.  next time I am tempted by overeating I am going to remind myself that I cant wear sweat pants to the next event so I better watch out
> 
> and finally and my biggest tip is allow yourself to have it!!!!!  but in moderation have one cookie instead of the whole platter etc!!!!!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> what are your tips!!!!!


This is going to sound really silly and simplistic, but I'm planning on wearing a rubber band on my wrist.  I'll look at it and remember not to overeat.  It's kinda like tying a string around your finger to remember something, only it'll be on my wrist instead.  Besides that, I'm just going to try really hard to take small portions of foods and only eat that one portion.  I don't need to eat two or three large servings of stuffing, mashed potatoes, and gravy.  I'm also going to remind myself how I'm still carrying around the 10 pounds I gained last year over the holidays.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, everybody! I'm back to 98, but my mom is keeping me home today because I'm not fully back to myself but enough to function well and get things done! I'll just enjoy my day off. I still haven't ate anything. I had cereal last night but it didn't go over well at around midnight and I had an upset stomach again, so I might try and make homemade popcorn without salt. It's light so I should be able to keep it down.
> 
> We actually don't have very much for thanksgiving. My grandma usually makes us turkey and noodles with salad, corn, and a few other things that I don't care for. Usually she makes us kids macaroni and cheese, so I'll probably fix my Annies organic macaroni (Delicious!) and have some turkey and noodles and some salad.
> 
> We're not much of cookie people either, maybe make some m&m ones, I'll eat a few and try not to go overboard. Just be conscious of what you're eating!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


I'm glad you're feeling a little better!  I think I've mentioned this before, but I never get the illness where I don't feel like eating anything.  I usually take being sick as an excuse to stuff my face.


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps! 

Went to WW last night and lost another -2.4   Very happy about that! It was a good meeting last night lots of good ideas on how to prepare for turkey day and portion control!! 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by brewcrew80
> Hey, just saw this...thought it would be a good way to track what i'm doing. i'm a 6' 2" male. going to Disney in March, and would love to get the weight down to below 200. my high was 222. currently at 212.
> 
> my usual week is weight watchers meals for lunch. work out 3 times a week on a treadmill in my basement..usually when there's good sports on tv.
> 
> also, my work has an excellent wellness program. Healthmiles. It's through Virgin. We got a pedometer and a USB. It uploads steps and ya get points based on how many steps you get in a day. those points can be redeemed for giftcards. They also have challenges a couple times a year. one starts wednesday. basically just a 2.5 week step contest. top 250 (out of about 5000 get healthcash to go towards a gift card. So, it'll be fun to track how that goes.
> 
> Looking forward to updating and getting updates!




I didn't even pay attention to your name! Aaron and I are big Brewers fans! Hope you are too!!! Welcome again!!! 

Wish I could work where you work! I work for a health care facility (a pretty well known one here in SE Wisconsin) and you would think they would offer more to help with weight loss ect. They do offer some things but nothing to really get you motivated. 


Have a great day everyone!! And make healthy choices!


----------



## LMO429

Congratulations on the weight loss!!!! that is fantastic 

Aaron I like the bracelet idea as a reminder!

off to do jillian michaels 30 day shred..I plan on doing all 3 volumes so wish me luck!


----------



## natale1980

I'm only *-1* and I'm looking VERY bloated! 
I haven't cheated once.... but I have a feeling it has something to do with 'girl things'.  I'm determined not to get discouraged... but it is hard not to when your changing your lifestyle completely and are not seeing results.  
I did kick my calorie intake up to 1,300 a day, so hopefully that will help.

I'm starting the 3rd week of the C25k today... better get started!

-nat


----------



## natale1980

Congrats loveallDisney!!! That's awesome!


----------



## brewcrew80

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome!  There aren't really any strict rules that need to be followed.  Some of us are weighing in every week trying to lose a certain amount (and posting their gain/loss in *BIG BOLD NUMBERS* every Friday).  Some of us are just trying to focus on making the right choices to live a healthy life without being too concerned with the number on the scale.  Whatever your goal is, we're here to support you!  Sounds like you are about in the same boat I was ~5 years ago, although you have about 6 inches on me.  I'm a 5'8" male, who at one time weighed about 240.  After I got things in control, I quickly lost about 25 of that in a few short months.  And I'm now hovering around 165.  I want to lose at least another 20; but after being 240, 165 dont seem so bad.
> 
> And does your user name mean that you are a Milwaukee Brewers fan?  Or do you just like beer a lot?  Me?  I'm a diehard Brewers fan (who also likes the occasional beer).



Hello again. thanks for the welcome everybody.  

Yes, I'm a big Brewer fan. I live in Green Bay and I'm a bigger Brewer fan than Packer fan. Makes me kind of an odd one around here. 

I also do enjoy a good beer. emphasis on the 'good' i'd rather have a glass of water than a light beer. but i'll rarely turn down a good wisconsin micro brew.

So, this morning, my daughter woke up very briefly at 3:30 am. she went right back to sleep. I did not. so, at 5, i hit the treadmill for 2.5 miles. 

also, the challenge started today. thanks to my early morning activities, i'm in 29th place out of 6000. i'm sure that'll last. i'm more shocked that so many other people did that much before 8 am.


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> I'm only *-1* and I'm looking VERY bloated!
> I haven't cheated once.... but I have a feeling it has something to do with 'girl things'.  I'm determined not to get discouraged... but it is hard not to when your changing your lifestyle completely and are not seeing results.
> I did kick my calorie intake up to 1,300 a day, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm starting the 3rd week of the C25k today... better get started!
> 
> -nat



Just curious do you do any circuit training..cardio with weights (lite weights like 3 pounds) circuit training is the fastest way to shed fat fast.  Try doing some circuit training workouts they make a big difference

I use to be the cardio queen I would spend hours in spinning classes, running on the treadmill and doing step aerobic classes and never lost weight I got so frustrated eventually i started doing dvds at home with weights in then and then like magic I lost 10 pounds and have kept that off for years.


----------



## natale1980

LMO429 said:


> Just curious do you do any circuit training..cardio with weights (lite weights like 3 pounds) circuit training is the fastest way to shed fat fast.  Try doing some circuit training workouts they make a big difference
> 
> I use to be the cardio queen I would spend hours in spinning classes, running on the treadmill and doing step aerobic classes and never lost weight I got so frustrated eventually i started doing dvds at home with weights in then and then like magic I lost 10 pounds and have kept that off for years.



Interesting!  
What videos?

-nat


----------



## lovealldisney

natale1980 said:


> Congrats loveallDisney!!! That's awesome!




Thanks so much! And you know what I don't exercise at ALL! And I still am losing weight. I really think it's the way I'm eating I eat much more than I normally do. I noticed that with doing WW I eat alot more fruit and veggies more things higher in fiber and a ton of water. 

Are you a soda drinker? Just curious about your bloating. I was a huge diet soda freak! But I was like you I felt bloated and then I started getting heartburn. I started wondering if it was the soda so I stopped drinking it and the bloat went away and the heartburn. 

Or have you eaten to much salt? That may make you feel bloated. Or it could just be the start of that time of the month. 

Hope it goes away.


----------



## natale1980

lovealldisney said:


> Thanks so much! And you know what I don't exercise at ALL! And I still am losing weight. I really think it's the way I'm eating I eat much more than I normally do. I noticed that with doing WW I eat alot more fruit and veggies more things higher in fiber and a ton of water.
> 
> Are you a soda drinker? Just curious about your bloating. I was a huge diet soda freak! But I was like you I felt bloated and then I started getting heartburn. I started wondering if it was the soda so I stopped drinking it and the bloat went away and the heartburn.
> 
> Or have you eaten to much salt? That may make you feel bloated. Or it could just be the start of that time of the month.
> 
> Hope it goes away.



I haven't drank ANYTHING but water in over two weeks! I also haven't really added much salt to anything I've been eating... and haven't been eating naturally salty foods.   I think it's just 'that time'  Maybe I'll have a big week next week!  

I've been eating grapefruit, bananas and apples... what kind of fruits have you been eating on WW?

-nat


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> Interesting!
> What videos?
> 
> -nat



I do Jillian Michaels..The biggest WINNER box set, 30 day shred, banish fat boost metabolism and no more trouble zones


----------



## punkin413

hey, everyone!  i haven't been by here in awhile and thought i'd check in.

i wanted to share that i had some bloodwork done last week (no, not pregnant but had some other weird stuff going on....nothing serious) and got a call yesterday from my ob/gyn's nurse who said that everything looks good with me except that i have an underactive thyroid.  she called in a prescription for synthroid for me and i'm supposed to start on it tomorrow.  but the more i think about it and read on it, the more i want to talk to my doctor first.  it's a rest-of-my-life sorta thing and i've also read that once you do get pregnant, your thyroid will sometimes correct itself and if i'm taking meds for it, then i could have too much of the hormones in my system and then develop an overactive thyroid.  so i'm thinking the way to go is just to start the meds and have my blood checked more often than a nornal person, like once a month, to make sure i'm good.  but i will talk to my doctor to see what she thinks.

the reason i mention all this is because a symptom of hypothyroidism is not being able to lose weight easily.  i have always loved to exercise and i eat pretty sensibly and pretty much always have.  so this explains why i struggle so much with losing weight, or at least i'm hoping that's what the problem has been.  not that i haven't lost any weight - i did reach my goal last year.  but it has just always been a constant struggle with me since i was about 24 years old.  so maybe once i get this regulated then it won't be so hard!  i hope so.

anyway, hope you all are doing well!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> hey, everyone!  i haven't been by here in awhile and thought i'd check in.
> 
> i wanted to share that i had some bloodwork done last week (no, not pregnant but had some other weird stuff going on....nothing serious) and got a call yesterday from my ob/gyn's nurse who said that everything looks good with me except that i have an underactive thyroid.  she called in a prescription for synthroid for me and i'm supposed to start on it tomorrow.  but the more i think about it and read on it, the more i want to talk to my doctor first.  it's a rest-of-my-life sorta thing and i've also read that once you do get pregnant, your thyroid will sometimes correct itself and if i'm taking meds for it, then i could have too much of the hormones in my system and then develop an overactive thyroid.  so i'm thinking the way to go is just to start the meds and have my blood checked more often than a nornal person, like once a month, to make sure i'm good.  but i will talk to my doctor to see what she thinks.
> 
> the reason i mention all this is because a symptom of hypothyroidism is not being able to lose weight easily.  i have always loved to exercise and i eat pretty sensibly and pretty much always have.  so this explains why i struggle so much with losing weight, or at least i'm hoping that's what the problem has been.  not that i haven't lost any weight - i did reach my goal last year.  but it has just always been a constant struggle with me since i was about 24 years old.  so maybe once i get this regulated then it won't be so hard!  i hope so.
> 
> anyway, hope you all are doing well!



Hey Dawn!

I have hypothyroidism myself.  from when I was about 8 to about 16 I was on synthroid and then my doctor took me off of it...Later on in life in my late 20s I developed a growth on my neck and I had a partial thryoidectomy about 4 years ago and I am currently on 125mg of synthroid and 25mg of cytomel. and will be on it for the rest of my life... I struggle with losing weight as well but when I really watch what I eat and exercise it is possible. I just cant overindulge as much as the next person.  Sometimes I get so frustrated that I have this issue and say its not fair but its the cards I have been dealt so I deal with it ...reluctantly

be patient with getting it regulated sometimes it can take awhile.  but once you get the dosage right it really does make a huge difference.


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hey Dawn!
> 
> I have hypothyroidism myself.  from when I was about 8 to about 16 I was on synthroid and then my doctor took me off of it...Later on in life in my late 20s I developed a growth on my neck and I had a partial thryoidectomy about 4 years ago and I am currently on 125mg of synthroid and 25mg of cytomel. and will be on it for the rest of my life... I struggle with losing weight as well but when I really watch what I eat and exercise it is possible. I just cant overindulge as much as the next person.  Sometimes I get so frustrated that I have this issue and say its not fair but its the cards I have been dealt so I deal with it ...reluctantly
> 
> be patient with getting it regulated sometimes it can take awhile.  but once you get the dosage right it really does make a huge difference.




good to know.  she's starting me on 50mcg (micrograms) of levothyroxine (the generic for synthroid).


----------



## lovealldisney

natale1980 said:


> I haven't drank ANYTHING but water in over two weeks! I also haven't really added much salt to anything I've been eating... and haven't been eating naturally salty foods.  I think it's just 'that time'  Maybe I'll have a big week next week!
> 
> I've been eating grapefruit, bananas and apples... what kind of fruits have you been eating on WW?
> 
> -nat




Hi Nat,
Well with WW you really can eat any fruit most are very low in points. I eat alot of apples (been hung up on Gala apples lately) grapes, strawberries, bananna's. I'm not much of a salad person so I like cut up veggies (alot of them) and store them in the fridge and then make a veggie plate with a little bit of lite ranch dressing. Most veggies on WW are 0 points so you really can eat alot! 

Have a great day everyone! And make healthy choices today!


----------



## the Fidge

Yippeee I started walking outside everyday and tonight is my first night going to WW, very excited and hopeful!  I am replacing my tea intake with boring ole water and now my fridge is stocked with cut up veggies and fruit for my sugar cravings!


----------



## aries1980

LMO429 said:


> Hi We miss you! Is the baby here yet?  Do you know what you are having?



Soon hopefully on Dec. 29th and its a boy but I have no names at all. Hope all is well with everyone and they have a good holiday!!


----------



## solar

-2 this week 

I've been staying steady with my food plan and exercising, and have a -2 pound loss. This week though, my lean muscle dropped, so i'm working with my doctor to change a meal on my running days to see if we can shift that. 

I have weekly DR appts - so i'm glad to be able to keep up and see what's going on inside my body, as well as outside.


----------



## UGABelle

Happy Friday Peeps!

I am a SAMER this week.  I was actually +2 lbs. on Monday after a weekend of tailgating and reliving college.  I was able to get back on track during the week though and am happy that I didn't gain this week.

Anyone have fun weekend plans?  We are traveling for Thanksgiving, so we'll just be hanging out at home until Wednesday after work.

I won't be weighing in next Friday, but that doesn't mean I'm going to go too crazy over Thanksgiving - I'm hoping to see a loss on Friday, Dec. 4th!


----------



## LMO429

I am down 2 pounds this week..I have been working out hardcore so it showed on the scale

saw new moon last night.  it was great so much better than twilight as far as the movie goes.


----------



## solar

UGABelle said:


> Anyone have fun weekend plans?  We are traveling for Thanksgiving, so we'll just be hanging out at home until Wednesday after work.



I leave for Disney Tuesday, does that count? lol

yeah on not gaining after your tailgating fun - okay, so gain/loss, yeah for getting back on track!

LMO -  2 pounds


----------



## brewcrew80

*-2 this week. down to 210. *

Good start. gonna be very active this weekend too. taking my daughter to a parade tomorrow and gonna work out while watching college football at some point.

sunday, gotta watch the packer game. then taking my daughter to Elmo Live in the evening. i'll probably work out during the sunday night football game.

so, yeah, my daughter is gonna have a great weekend.


----------



## punkin413

i see some pretty numbers.  



LMO429 said:


> saw new moon last night.  it was great so much better than twilight as far as the movie goes.



good to hear.  we are going to see it tonight.  i was hoping it was better than the first....i really hated it!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i see some pretty numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear.  we are going to see it tonight.  i was hoping it was better than the first....i really hated it!



you would never think the first film and the second have anything to do with each other.overall a much better film


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well!
I went back to school Wednesday and as of today I still have some coughing, but I'm feeling much better! Unfortunately I tried doing my 2nd of week of C25K just awhile ago and I felt horrible. I got to about 10 minutes and I could not do it anymore. I was afraid I'd slow down too much and fall. I started going to the 1 minute run, but I still, was huffing and puffing. I decided to just quit because my voice was messed up and I started coughing more. I guess I just tried to run too early. I'm still worn out I guess, so I'll take it easy for a few more days. Do some light exercises over the weekend and get some schoolwork done and hopefully get started again next week and spend my thanksgiving break restarting!

Have a great evening!


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!
> I went back to school Wednesday and as of today I still have some coughing, but I'm feeling much better! Unfortunately I tried doing my 2nd of week of C25K just awhile ago and I felt horrible. I got to about 10 minutes and I could not do it anymore. I was afraid I'd slow down too much and fall. I started going to the 1 minute run, but I still, was huffing and puffing. I decided to just quit because my voice was messed up and I started coughing more. I guess I just tried to run too early. I'm still worn out I guess, so I'll take it easy for a few more days. Do some light exercises over the weekend and get some schoolwork done and hopefully get started again next week and spend my thanksgiving break restarting!
> 
> Have a great evening!



Take it slow & get better!
-nat


----------



## punkin413

to all my fellow twilight fans here (i know there are a few of you!), i posted a review of the movie over on my pre-TR.  if you wanna check it out, here ya go:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34420931&postcount=190


----------



## the Fidge

punkin413 said:


> hey, everyone!  i haven't been by here in awhile and thought i'd check in.
> 
> i wanted to share that i had some bloodwork done last week (no, not pregnant but had some other weird stuff going on....nothing serious) and got a call yesterday from my ob/gyn's nurse who said that everything looks good with me except that i have an underactive thyroid.  she called in a prescription for synthroid for me and i'm supposed to start on it tomorrow.  but the more i think about it and read on it, the more i want to talk to my doctor first.  it's a rest-of-my-life sorta thing and i've also read that once you do get pregnant, your thyroid will sometimes correct itself and if i'm taking meds for it, then i could have too much of the hormones in my system and then develop an overactive thyroid.  so i'm thinking the way to go is just to start the meds and have my blood checked more often than a nornal person, like once a month, to make sure i'm good.  but i will talk to my doctor to see what she thinks.
> 
> the reason i mention all this is because a symptom of hypothyroidism is not being able to lose weight easily.  i have always loved to exercise and i eat pretty sensibly and pretty much always have.  so this explains why i struggle so much with losing weight, or at least i'm hoping that's what the problem has been.  not that i haven't lost any weight - i did reach my goal last year.  but it has just always been a constant struggle with me since i was about 24 years old.  so maybe once i get this regulated then it won't be so hard!  i hope so.
> 
> anyway, hope you all are doing well!



So glad they gave you some clarity for you.  It does help to know your not losing your mind struggling with food.  I hope it all gets straightened out for you good plan talking to your Dr too!


----------



## natale1980

So have any of you guys noticed that food tastes REALLY good now?  
My diet has consisted of Salad, boneless skinless chicken breast, fruit, veggies, cereal, rice, salsa, and a other healthy things.  
I haven't had any sweets or junk food since I started this over three weeks ago! Don't really miss it.

Anyway, I was at my parents house and they had Ritz crackers on their counter and I wanted a little snack.  I looked at the back of the box and it was 80 calories for 5 crackers, so I said what the heck, I'll have a treat.  Those were the BEST crackers I had ever eaten!!!  I had the same experiance with pineapple and cantaloupe.  
Also the chicken breast tastes better then it did in the beginning!  

Anyone else have a similar experience?
-nat


----------



## LMO429

natale1980 said:


> So have any of you guys noticed that food tastes REALLY good now?
> My diet has consisted of Salad, boneless skinless chicken breast, fruit, veggies, cereal, rice, salsa, and a other healthy things.
> I haven't had any sweets or junk food since I started this over three weeks ago! Don't really miss it.
> 
> Anyway, I was at my parents house and they had Ritz crackers on their counter and I wanted a little snack.  I looked at the back of the box and it was 80 calories for 5 crackers, so I said what the heck, I'll have a treat.  Those were the BEST crackers I had ever eaten!!!  I had the same experiance with pineapple and cantaloupe.
> Also the chicken breast tastes better then it did in the beginning!
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience?
> -nat



food has tastes the same to me...awesome!!! i wish I didnt love food so much it would make my life alot easier 

wow I go to disneyworld in 15 days!!!! I cant wait 

dawn or anyone else that has gone to wdw in dec was it cold..dont know what to pack we always go in may or oct this is my first dec trip


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> dawn or anyone else that has gone to wdw in dec was it cold..dont know what to pack we always go in may or oct this is my first dec trip



one word:  layers!!!!

seriously, just pack all kinds of different stuff and dress in layers.

last year we went december 11 - 14.  

on 12/11 we had a monsoon.  literally BUCKETS of rain.

on 12/12 it was COLD.  it was around 40 degrees.  i had on jeans, a long-sleeved shirt under a t-shirt, a hoodie, a scarf and gloves and i was still cold.  it got a little better as the day went but then got cold again after the sun went down.

12/13 was decent.  it was chilly in the morning and in the evening, but just a light hoodie was fine with a short-sleeved shirt and jeans.

12/14 was beautiful, like 70 degrees.  we could have wore shorts that day.

so it's all very unpredictable!  it's best just to be prepared for anything.


----------



## lovealldisney

punkin413 said:


> to all my fellow twilight fans here (i know there are a few of you!), i posted a review of the movie over on my pre-TR.  if you wanna check it out, here ya go:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34420931&postcount=190



Good Mornng Peeps!
I went and saw New Moon with my DD this weekend too! I must admit that this one is soooooo much better that the first one. At least the followed the book a bit more that Twilight. 

I agree that Kristen Stewart is not at good Bella. But all in all I thought it was good. My DD of course loved it. 

Have a great day! Make healthy choices!


----------



## brewcrew80

natale1980 said:


> So have any of you guys noticed that food tastes REALLY good now?
> My diet has consisted of Salad, boneless skinless chicken breast, fruit, veggies, cereal, rice, salsa, and a other healthy things.
> I haven't had any sweets or junk food since I started this over three weeks ago! Don't really miss it.
> 
> Anyway, I was at my parents house and they had Ritz crackers on their counter and I wanted a little snack.  I looked at the back of the box and it was 80 calories for 5 crackers, so I said what the heck, I'll have a treat.  Those were the BEST crackers I had ever eaten!!!  I had the same experiance with pineapple and cantaloupe.
> Also the chicken breast tastes better then it did in the beginning!
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience?
> -nat



oh yes. bad food tastes so good. my work has a cafeteria, and they make real good food. i used to hit that place up a lot. hard to resist. especially when i'm dying of boredom. i bring a WW frozen lunch to work every day now. it's tough knowing i can just walk downstairs and have my choice of fatty awesomeness. but, gotta fight the power.


----------



## brewcrew80

also, i usually weigh in on tuesdays and fridays...today....

-1.5 to 208.5. i was pretty pumped about this.


----------



## lovealldisney

brewcrew80 said:


> also, i usually weigh in on tuesdays and fridays...today....
> 
> -1.5 to 208.5. i was pretty pumped about this.



Great Job!

 I weigh in today to at WW. I am down 10lbs so far and I feel great! We shall see what tonights numbers are. People are starting to notice my weight loss!


----------



## brewcrew80

lovealldisney said:


> Great Job!
> 
> I weigh in today to at WW. I am down 10lbs so far and I feel great! We shall see what tonights numbers are. People are starting to notice my weight loss!



good luck with the weigh in!

yeah, people noticing matters more to me than it should. i haven't seen my brother or his wife since july...which was probably when i was at my high point...i'll be seeing them at christmas...so, we'll see how that goes.

so, where in wisconsin are ya from?


----------



## lovealldisney

brewcrew80 said:


> good luck with the weigh in!
> 
> yeah, people noticing matters more to me than it should. i haven't seen my brother or his wife since july...which was probably when i was at my high point...i'll be seeing them at christmas...so, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> so, where in wisconsin are ya from?




We live in Milwaukee. Can't wait until spring for the Brewers to play ball. I have to tell you last season I took my DD and her friend to a game during opening week. Well we got there really early and it was cold they weren't letting anyone in at that point, and all of a sudden this offical Brewer guy comes up to us and asks if we are cold and we of course say yes. He then asks us if we want to come in and watch the Brewers batting practice. Well the girls scream yes. So he takes us inside and DOWN ON THE FIELD. The girls are so excited at this point all the Brewers are waving at us and they tossed the girls some balls. Then the Cardinals came out and started their practice and they were waving at us to! We got to stay and watch for over an hour down on the field. What an awsome time!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm back on the exercise wagon, but I've been so hungry this past week/weekend. I don't know what it is, I just can't seem to feel full.

I'm also getting some annoying comments. One of my old teachers told me today I was all skin and bones and I should really eat breakfast. And about a month ago the same teacher asked if I lost all my weight by not eating. I'm devastated she thinks this about me, because that's the one thing I WILL NOT do. It's really suprising too because I used to be good friends with her, but everytime she sees me she brings up my weight. I know a few people think I'm anorexic or lost my weight by starving myself. I guess losing weight the healthy way is too good to be true.

And I know I'm eating healthy and exercising and I'm NOT skin and bones. Far from it, I know what anorexia looks like and I know when I'm healthy or not. I eat a lot for breakfast and just don't eat lunch because it's a hassle to bring. I get all my calories in for the day, I exercise, and I eat very healthy things. I guess it's saddening how if you're not skinny, you're fat and if you're skinny, you're anorexic at my school. There's my rant for the day! 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is having a good holiday week. It has been super busy here the past week or so and I forgot to weigh friday...I guess it has been too long and I just forgot! I will remember this week though 

Today is DD's birthday and we had a party for her on friday at school, and a ice skating party for her sunday, and tonight we are headed out to dinner too. I cannot believe she is 7! I fear too much celebrating will make for a bad morning on the scale friday, but I am trying to be careful. The good thing about making cakes for other people (something I do in my spare time) is that I rarely want to eat them anymore! The bad thing is that I am not supplying the goodies for the Thanksgiving dinner we are attending so I may need to sample some of those


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: - don't let people get you down.  When I was 18 I lost ALOT of weight with out really even trying.  I got down to 135lbs (I'm 5' 8") I was VERY thin... almost skin & bones.  Some of my friends asked me if anything was wrong, and if I had an eating disorder.   I wasn't too upset because I knew that they just thought I looked skinny 
Good for you! Sounds like your doing great with your weight loss!  Don't let the 'haters' bring you down!  As long as your being healthy then it's no ones business.  Keep up the good work!

dance2874 - I looked at your cake pictures... BEAUTIFUL!

-nat


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm back on the exercise wagon, but I've been so hungry this past week/weekend. I don't know what it is, I just can't seem to feel full.
> 
> I'm also getting some annoying comments. One of my old teachers told me today I was all skin and bones and I should really eat breakfast. And about a month ago the same teacher asked if I lost all my weight by not eating. I'm devastated she thinks this about me, because that's the one thing I WILL NOT do. It's really suprising too because I used to be good friends with her, but everytime she sees me she brings up my weight. I know a few people think I'm anorexic or lost my weight by starving myself. I guess losing weight the healthy way is too good to be true.
> 
> And I know I'm eating healthy and exercising and I'm NOT skin and bones. Far from it, I know what anorexia looks like and I know when I'm healthy or not. I eat a lot for breakfast and just don't eat lunch because it's a hassle to bring. I get all my calories in for the day, I exercise, and I eat very healthy things. I guess it's saddening how if you're not skinny, you're fat and if you're skinny, you're anorexic at my school. There's my rant for the day!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!


 Have you checked your BMI? If it's healthy, then you can answer people who are concerned that you are within the healthy range, thanks for noticing. My DS had an eating disorder, and it's very serious and possibly life threatening, or can cause permanent damage to vital organs. So when someone, especially an adult, checks in with you, it's probably because they have experience with others they care about having eating disorders.


----------



## lovealldisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm back on the exercise wagon, but I've been so hungry this past week/weekend. I don't know what it is, I just can't seem to feel full.
> 
> I'm also getting some annoying comments. One of my old teachers told me today I was all skin and bones and I should really eat breakfast. And about a month ago the same teacher asked if I lost all my weight by not eating. I'm devastated she thinks this about me, because that's the one thing I WILL NOT do. It's really suprising too because I used to be good friends with her, but everytime she sees me she brings up my weight. I know a few people think I'm anorexic or lost my weight by starving myself. I guess losing weight the healthy way is too good to be true.
> 
> And I know I'm eating healthy and exercising and I'm NOT skin and bones. Far from it, I know what anorexia looks like and I know when I'm healthy or not. I eat a lot for breakfast and just don't eat lunch because it's a hassle to bring. I get all my calories in for the day, I exercise, and I eat very healthy things. I guess it's saddening how if you're not skinny, you're fat and if you're skinny, you're anorexic at my school. There's my rant for the day!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



Hi Snow White,
If you are still hungry then to me it's your body telling you it needs more food. You may be burning off more calories than your taking in. I mean you want to burn calories when you work out but you may be burning more than what your bodies used to? It's not getting enough fuel. 

As far as your teacher is concerned. Don't let her comments worry you. It sounds like she really cares. I think she's trying to be a friend, maybe not approaching it the right way? Why don't you sit down and talk to her tell her what your doing and how healthy your eating. Just be honset with her and your friends. (my mother always said honesty is the best policy ) Then maybe she will back off a little. But as an adult and a teacher I'm sure she has seen this before and is concerned. To me she's doing her job as a teacher and looking after her students. YKWIM? 

Ok so at WW not down a whole lot. Only -0.4 this week but that's ok. Aunt Flo was making a visit so I think that had alot to do with it. I'm not complaining! 

Anyways we are leaving for out of town today after work. 
Everyone have a very 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!  

Don't overindulge and eat healthy!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm in a healthy BMI range, so I will tell them that next time. I never thought about her being concerned because a lot of the kids at school make a joke out of it and even though they don't mean it they still say it. It really annoys me, because anorexia is a bad thing. I have a friend who was bulimic for awhile and a lot of people who don't eat as much as they should (I know because I'm around them almost 24/7), so I know what they do. 

As for the eating, it was weird because it was a few days after I was sick and I hadn't exercised at all but I'm thinking it might have been my body wanting the calories I didn't get while sick. I didn't eat much because it would make me sick for two days. It wasn't as bad yesterday and I've been exercising since Sunday so maybe it was even the lack of exercise that was making me hungry or I was just bored. If it continues I'll make some changes because I've been eating my same calorie range as always.

You all are awesome, you always have great advice! 

I've also been craving fruits so much too! It's great because I used to never eat fruits but now I'm always wanting oranges, strawberries, and grapes.

Happy early Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> I'm in a healthy BMI range, so I will tell them that next time. I never thought about her being concerned because a lot of the kids at school make a joke out of it and even though they don't mean it they still say it. It really annoys me, because anorexia is a bad thing. I have a friend who was bulimic for awhile and a lot of people who don't eat as much as they should (I know because I'm around them almost 24/7), so I know what they do.
> 
> As for the eating, it was weird because it was a few days after I was sick and I hadn't exercised at all but I'm thinking it might have been my body wanting the calories I didn't get while sick. I didn't eat much because it would make me sick for two days. It wasn't as bad yesterday and I've been exercising since Sunday so maybe it was even the lack of exercise that was making me hungry or I was just bored. If it continues I'll make some changes because I've been eating my same calorie range as always.
> 
> You all are awesome, you always have great advice!
> 
> I've also been craving fruits so much too! It's great because I used to never eat fruits but now I'm always wanting oranges, strawberries, and grapes.
> 
> Happy early Thanksgiving to everyone!



You're probably right it's your body wanting to make up what it lacked when you were sick. My motto is always listen to your body. 

Fruit is a good choice! Good for you and your body gets the natural sugars verses bad sugar from junk food. I love it when I am craving something sweet. And its very low in calories. I am hooked on Gala apples for some reason. Nice and crips with just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## natale1980

So... my body is getting stronger and I'm able to run for longer. BUT - I'm only down -.8 

I don't get it!  Here are my progress pictures.  They are from week 1, week 2, and week 4 (a few minutes ago).  I can see more progress in my pictures then my actual weight.  I've lost under 6lbs total.   My DH says I must have put on muscle.  Who knows.






















I'm on the forth week of the C25K... I'm sure I'll be able to do it by the end of the week... but WOW that was hard!

Good Work Everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Hi peeps

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving!!!!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi everyone!  Hope you all are doing well.  I'm glad to see this thread is moving quickly!  I'm doing all right myself.  Been busy, which unfortunately leaves me with little time to exercise.  I was down about 1/2 pound last week, which was mainly from making the right food choices.  I'm starting to prepare myself for the upcoming holidays.  I just try to hold on tight and hope I don't over do it.  If I can end the year weighing what I weigh now, I figure it'll be a victory.

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!  

(Oh, to my fellow Cheeseheads -- I think I'm about 1/2 way down I43 between the two of you.  I'm in the Sheboygan area...)


----------



## dwheatl

I forgot to post my weight loss on Saturday. Down 1.4. The best part is, I got my 5% sticker at WW, which means I've lost 5% of my body weight since September. I have lost 8.4 lbs so far. It was interesting that another lady got her 5% and had lost 23 lbs. I was thinking how frustrated I get when the weight comes off so slowly, but then thinking about that lady and how far she's come, but also how far she has to go. There's so much in life beyond our control, and we can't undo the past, or just buy a new body. All we can do is start (or continue) making good choices one day at a time, forgive ourselves when we slip up, and keep putting one foot in front of the other.


natale1980 said:


> So... my body is getting stronger and I'm able to run for longer. BUT - I'm only down -.8
> 
> I don't get it!  Here are my progress pictures.  They are from week 1, week 2, and week 4 (a few minutes ago).  I can see more progress in my pictures then my actual weight.  I've lost under 6lbs total.   My DH says I must have put on muscle.  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the forth week of the C25K... I'm sure I'll be able to do it by the end of the week... but WOW that was hard!
> 
> Good Work Everyone!


 You look great. I've noticed that weight loss and inches go together, but it seems like you get one, then the other, then one, then the other. Keep up the good work, and with patience, you'll see both.

To everyone


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey everyone! I know I haven't been around much as life took a crazy turn this summer but it's all behind us now. We finally closed on the house and moved in. I'm now 30 mins from the main gate!! It's still kind of surreal to say that. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Thanksgiving! We had a scaled back feast this year but there was still enough food that we over ate. 

I'm going to run, my AP is burning a hole in my pocket and MK is open until midnight!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

natale1980, you look great! Keep up the good work, you'll start noticing it soon. The most important part is getting stronger.

Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving! 
I didn't go too crazy on the calories, and I got my exercise in for today so I'm feeling great! Good luck to everyone who is going shopping tomorrow, I'll be staying home enjoying the day.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Where is everyone!? Hope you are all doing well!

I found out someone in my family is getting married and I'm going to be in the wedding! I'm so excited, I've only been to one wedding when I was little and I was a flower girl so I'm excited to be in it. That means I'm going to have to start working on my arms depending on what the dress looks like. 

I'm still keeping up with the exercise, I did Tae Bo advanced workout for the first time since we did it 2 years ago in gym. I actually had sweat dripping down my face for the first time, very motivating. I decided to do week one of C25K again, and today is my last day for this week, I'm not sure if it's just because I've never ran in my life, but I might have to do the same week for a third time. It's getting a little bit easier, but I think I'd still have a very very hard time doing another 30 seconds more of running.

I've still been hungry lately though. I ate my regular breakfast, then lunch, and then we had dinner around 4, and by 7 I was hungry again so I ate a bowl of cheerios and felt satisfied. I hope it's from me exercising so much because I like eating more, who doesn't?! 

We just put new floor in our living room and today we're putting up our Christmas tree!


----------



## natale1980

Snow_White - Being in weddings is SOOO much fun!!!  Do you get to help pick your dress? 
I also wanted to tell you Great Job on picking a good snack when you were hungry!   I love late night cheerios!

So I haven't counter my calories since Thursday.  I kinda thought it was pointless since we had dinner at my parents house.    I didn't have any desserts but I did have a few really yummy appetizers and a small portion of stuffing.  But for dinner I had a big salad and I cut up turkey instead of chicken.  So I don't think I did all that bad. 
Then on Friday I worked at the Disney Store for Black Friday!!   It was crazy so they bought Subway for everyone.  I didn't get to pick my sandwich.. they had ham and cheese.   I have a feeling I was under calories that day since there was not much time to eat.
Yesterday some friends invited us over last minutes and they were serving pizza.  OOPS... I ate the AMAZING pizza.  I LOVE Lou Malnati's pizza.  
I don't feel like I over did it.  But I do need to get back on track.

I also think I am going to repeat the forth week of the C25K.  I did the work out but don't feel like I'm ready to move on.  So we'll call next week 4.2 

Hope everyone else did good!
-nat


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Natale- I'm not sure, they just told me that we wouldn't start getting dress sizes until after Christmas since the wedding is this summer. But the girl getting married is in college for interior design so I'm sure she has good taste! 

I absolutely love cheerios. They were yogurt burst and they were delicious. 

Good job for thanksgiving! I had pizza this week too, but it was really good!

Did my C25K today. Do you guys do 30 minutes or just 20? Do you count the 5 minute warmup walk as 5 out of 20 or not? I always counted the 5 minutes and then I'd do the running part until 25 minutes and then do another 5 minute walk for a cooldown. And what speed do you guys run? Actually today I decided I'd slow down the speed of the treadmill by .3 or so and it made everything SO much easier. I think maybe I can move on to week 2 if I slow down the speed a little, maybe I'm going too fast too soon. I think I used to run around 6mph for a minute until I turned it down a bit today.

Oh yes, another question. Does anybody get really bad cramps in their foot? Last night I was going tae bo and I'm not sure if it was childs pose or something else, but my right foot just cramped up really bad (Kind of like a charlie horse in your calf). It's happened a few times before and I know moving it a certain way can trigger it, but I'm not sure if it's because my foot is very tense, or if I don't stretch it enough. (How do you stretch your foot anyway?)


----------



## LMO429

Sorry I havent been posting too much. My mom and I leave for Disney in 9 days.  I have a MASSIVE paper due on Dec 7th so for the most part I am doing my regular housework, work and the paper the paper and the paper..UGH I hate it so miserable right now at least I know disney trip is so close.

I have been doing ww online very consistently and remember why I do so well on it I dont feel deprived...for example friday I had 2 pieces of pizza and didnt beat myself up about just counted the points..p.s. now pizza is only 4 points on ww 

I have been working out everyday ..Im a little annoyed that I am going to disney 8 pounds heavier than I did in May but I know I just made alot of excuses and my all or nothing attitude backfired on me.


----------



## dwheatl

So I tracked everything I ate on TG, and didn't do too badly. However, the next day I went to a party for a friend whose family was on Family Feud, and it was supposed to be a BBQ, so I was planning on eating chicken. It started pouring, and we ended up just eating all the snacky leftovers people brought. There was a bowl of chocolate covered pomegranate, and cheese with horseradish, and I was hungry, and it was a disaster. I had to weigh in at WW the next morning, and I was up 4.2 lbs! What the heck? Anyway, I'm working out every day, and hoping that it all comes off this week. It can't be a real gain of that much, can it?


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> So I tracked everything I ate on TG, and didn't do too badly. However, the next day I went to a party for a friend whose family was on Family Feud, and it was supposed to be a BBQ, so I was planning on eating chicken. It started pouring, and we ended up just eating all the snacky leftovers people brought. There was a bowl of chocolate covered pomegranate, and cheese with horseradish, and I was hungry, and it was a disaster. I had to weigh in at WW the next morning, and I was up 4.2 lbs! What the heck? Anyway, I'm working out every day, and hoping that it all comes off this week. It can't be a real gain of that much, can it?



There is no way you gained 4.2 overnight.  It is most likely all water weight!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Natale- I'm not sure, they just told me that we wouldn't start getting dress sizes until after Christmas since the wedding is this summer. But the girl getting married is in college for interior design so I'm sure she has good taste!
> 
> I absolutely love cheerios. They were yogurt burst and they were delicious.
> 
> Good job for thanksgiving! I had pizza this week too, but it was really good!
> 
> Did my C25K today. Do you guys do 30 minutes or just 20? Do you count the 5 minute warmup walk as 5 out of 20 or not? I always counted the 5 minutes and then I'd do the running part until 25 minutes and then do another 5 minute walk for a cooldown. And what speed do you guys run? Actually today I decided I'd slow down the speed of the treadmill by .3 or so and it made everything SO much easier. I think maybe I can move on to week 2 if I slow down the speed a little, maybe I'm going too fast too soon. I think I used to run around 6mph for a minute until I turned it down a bit today.
> 
> Oh yes, another question. Does anybody get really bad cramps in their foot? Last night I was going tae bo and I'm not sure if it was childs pose or something else, but my right foot just cramped up really bad (Kind of like a charlie horse in your calf). It's happened a few times before and I know moving it a certain way can trigger it, but I'm not sure if it's because my foot is very tense, or if I don't stretch it enough. (How do you stretch your foot anyway?)



I read somewhere once you can get a softball and roll your foot along it in order to stretch it out and well as point and flex.  I dont know if they work it was just something I read.  Maybe take some advils on the days you work out very hard might help as well.


----------



## dance2874

dwheatl said:


> So I tracked everything I ate on TG, and didn't do too badly. However, the next day I went to a party for a friend whose family was on Family Feud, and it was supposed to be a BBQ, so I was planning on eating chicken. It started pouring, and we ended up just eating all the snacky leftovers people brought. There was a bowl of chocolate covered pomegranate, and cheese with horseradish, and I was hungry, and it was a disaster. I had to weigh in at WW the next morning, and I was up 4.2 lbs! What the heck? Anyway, I'm working out every day, and hoping that it all comes off this week. It can't be a real gain of that much, can it?



There is no way that was a real gain! It is probably water weight, especially because it sounds like most of what you ate was salty too. Try not to beat yourself up over it too much and just get back on track


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: said:


> Did my C25K today. Do you guys do 30 minutes or just 20? Do you count the 5 minute warmup walk as 5 out of 20 or not? I always counted the 5 minutes and then I'd do the running part until 25 minutes and then do another 5 minute walk for a cooldown. And what speed do you guys run? Actually today I decided I'd slow down the speed of the treadmill by .3 or so and it made everything SO much easier. I think maybe I can move on to week 2 if I slow down the speed a little, maybe I'm going too fast too soon. I think I used to run around 6mph for a minute until I turned it down a bit today.



I include the 5min warm up and cool down in my 30 minutes.  Although most time I end up spending 35+ minutes on the treadmill.



dwheatl said:


> So I tracked everything I ate on TG, and didn't do too badly. However, the next day I went to a party for a friend whose family was on Family Feud, and it was supposed to be a BBQ, so I was planning on eating chicken. It started pouring, and we ended up just eating all the snacky leftovers people brought. There was a bowl of chocolate covered pomegranate, and cheese with horseradish, and I was hungry, and it was a disaster. I had to weigh in at WW the next morning, and I was up 4.2 lbs! What the heck? Anyway, I'm working out every day, and hoping that it all comes off this week. It can't be a real gain of that much, can it?



NO WAY did you gain a real 4.2 lbs.  Your just going to have a big loss next week when you weigh in!!! 

-nat


----------



## brewcrew80

weighed in after the long holiday weekend and....

-.5

I was happy with this. I ate a fair amount this weekend, but I was also active all weekend. A LOT of walking. I was on my feet most of every day. a lot of swimming too.

and, one of the times swimming, i decided to clip my pedometer on for the walk to the pool in our hotel..and guess what i forgot to do before i jumped in....

RIP pedometer. replacement will be here in 7-10 days. i feel naked without it.


----------



## mousehouselover

Nat~ You are making amazing progress, you look great in your pictures!

Brewcrew~That's too bad abotu the pedometer. It stinks when you do something like that without thinking. 

Jen~ I looked at your cakes today, you do a wonderful job!

I'm just hanging out and getting things put away in the new house. I have a job interview set up for Wed. It's a formality, they were waiting for an opening so I could be hired. My time off will be coming to an end soon so I have to get as much done as I can.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dwheatl - I definately don't think it's that much! Hope it all comes off this week!

brewcrew - oh my! Sorry about your pedometer. Hope your new one gets here soon.

I did it! I did the first day of week 2 on the C25K! I ran yesterday, but today was such a great day all around that I felt like I had to do it today. It was good for me to be in a better mood before I attempted it and I'm proud to say I was at a minute and thinking "Wow, I only have 30 seconds left, this isn't as bad as I thought." It got tough at the end, but not any less tough as it was with the 10 seconds left on the minute I did last time. 

Tomorrow I have some school things so it's my day off with some friends. Looking forward to it! 

Hope you all have a wonderful night!


----------



## redlight

Can I join? I lost about 25 pounds this spring and summer, and am struggling to keep it off. All of the holiday stuff and the gloomy long nights makes it hard.


----------



## dwheatl

redlight said:


> Can I join? I lost about 25 pounds this spring and summer, and am struggling to keep it off. All of the holiday stuff and the gloomy long nights makes it hard.



Welcome to the Peeps. Congrats on your loss. This is a great place for support in keeping it off.


----------



## lovealldisney

brewcrew80 said:


> weighed in after the long holiday weekend and....
> 
> -.5
> 
> I was happy with this. I ate a fair amount this weekend, but I was also active all weekend. A LOT of walking. I was on my feet most of every day. a lot of swimming too.
> 
> and, one of the times swimming, i decided to clip my pedometer on for the walk to the pool in our hotel..and guess what i forgot to do before i jumped in....
> 
> RIP pedometer. replacement will be here in 7-10 days. i feel naked without it.



Great Job! I feel I may be the same this week
Sorry about the pedometer. 



mousehouselover said:


> Nat~ You are making amazing progress, you look great in your pictures!
> 
> Brewcrew~That's too bad abotu the pedometer. It stinks when you do something like that without thinking.
> 
> Jen~ I looked at your cakes today, you do a wonderful job!
> 
> I'm just hanging out and getting things put away in the new house. I have a job interview set up for Wed. It's a formality, they were waiting for an opening so I could be hired. My time off will be coming to an end soon so I have to get as much done as I can.



Congrats on the house! I think I read in another post that you are close to the Main Gate? Or something like that. Does this mean WDW? 



::Snow_White:: said:


> dwheatl - I definately don't think it's that much! Hope it all comes off this week!
> 
> brewcrew - oh my! Sorry about your pedometer. Hope your new one gets here soon.
> 
> I did it! I did the first day of week 2 on the C25K! I ran yesterday, but today was such a great day all around that I felt like I had to do it today. It was good for me to be in a better mood before I attempted it and I'm proud to say I was at a minute and thinking "Wow, I only have 30 seconds left, this isn't as bad as I thought." It got tough at the end, but not any less tough as it was with the 10 seconds left on the minute I did last time.
> 
> Tomorrow I have some school things so it's my day off with some friends. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful night!



Have fun with your friends! Great job on the C25k! Small steps at a time! 



redlight said:


> Can I join? I lost about 25 pounds this spring and summer, and am struggling to keep it off. All of the holiday stuff and the gloomy long nights makes it hard.





I copied and pasted the rules of the thread from our thread creator Utah Momma. How is she by the way?

Here you go! Good luck! 

The Rules?

Not really ANY rules, but we DO weigh on Fridays. IF you are weighed on a different day than Fridays (for Weight Watchers for example) just post the results on Fridays anyway.

Don't post your weight (unless YOU want to) just the amount you lost (or gained). Also, please bold the number in some way so I don't miss it for my spread sheet. The BIG and RED version seems to be popular....

-5.4 pounds

If you didn't lose or gain, we call it being a "SAMER" (which is better than being a "gainer", IMHO)

Along the way we have mini-goals hosted by our very own thread-dude, Aaron (aka WIDisneyfan or WIDF) 

If you are just starting, we encourage you to take your weight number and measurements for progress purposes. These numbers are for your eyes only unless you WANT to share with us. Some people feel "accountability" is helpful.

But it's all up to you. Pick a diet or even just do your own thing, making good healthy choices for you. 

We can help as several on this thread are at goal or nearing there. 

You can post as often as you want, don't be afraid of being a "thread hog" (funny!). Sometimes the posts are food-trigger related so it helps just to say: "UGH! Someone brought a plate of cookies to work! Give me strength!" (for example).

This is a safe place and we don't bring each other down. We cheer even the littlest baby steps towards being healthy    


Have a great day everyone! Eat healthy!


----------



## mousehouselover

Kayla~ Good job on the running. I tried doing the C25K and quit after a few weeks. I got shin splints so I gave up on running. 

Dannielle~ (don't know how I missed you last night  ) I agree with everyone else; it's probably just from eating salty snack things. 

redlight~ Welcome!! Glad to have you with us. It takes work to keep the weight off, especially during this time of year. 

loveall~ Yes, I am 30ish mins from WDW. I love being here! There's something really decadant about being able to run to the parks if we feel like it.


----------



## lovealldisney

> loveall~ Yes, I am 30ish mins from WDW. I love being here! There's something really decadant about being able to run to the parks if we feel like it.




 

That's my ultimate dream! My DH thinks I'm nuts but I would love to work there too!


----------



## redlight

Thanks for the welcomes everyone. I had been weighing on Mondays, but I haven't been lately (oh boy!) so I can switch to Fridays.

I'm going to try to get a run in and then think about dinner, which will likely be a salad.


----------



## mousehouselover

lovealldisney said:


> That's my ultimate dream! My DH thinks I'm nuts but I would love to work there too!



Well, that's my dream too, which is why we chose to move to Central FL. I've put in my application for WDW so now it's a waiting game. Until I hear from them, I'm going back to work for my previous employer and working on some things on the side. DH dubbed himself an honorary Dream Team member and started making my dreams come true. DVC, AP, my birthday and our 10th anniversary in WDW and now a house 30 mins away from my happy place. The only wish he can't grant is the job.  that man most days.  

We spent the day with my parents who are on vacation in Cocoa Beach. The kids got to romp in the ocean for about 3 hrs and loved it.


----------



## lovealldisney

Well I weighed in last night and was pleasantly surprised! I am down -2lbs!  I thought for sure I at the most stayed the same! Very happy with that! I am now down a total of 11.4lbs. 

Hey Aaron how about a Christmas challenge??


----------



## natale1980

I'm *-1.5* 
Better then nothing... I'll take it.















Not really that different from last week... 
So I decided now that I have a general idea about what to eat.  I'm not going to count my calories for a week and see how that goes.  I'm thinking that way I won't be as obsessed about my calories and maybe I'll eat what I should be eating and not be under my calories every day. 
We'll see how it goes. 

Gotta go visit my treadmill! 

-nat


----------



## brewcrew80

natale1980 said:


> I'm *-1.5*
> Better then nothing... I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really that different from last week...
> So I decided now that I have a general idea about what to eat.  I'm not going to count my calories for a week and see how that goes.  I'm thinking that way I won't be as obsessed about my calories and maybe I'll eat what I should be eating and not be under my calories every day.
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Gotta go visit my treadmill!
> 
> -nat



nice work!


----------



## redlight

Nat, 1.5 pound loss in a week is excellent especially since you don't have much to lose. 

I am having a salad with salmon for dinner!


----------



## LMO429

GREAT WORK NAT!


----------



## natale1980

Thanks everyone.  
My current weight is 176.6 so I still have about 15-20lbs to go.  My first goal is 175, so I'm very excited that I'm almost there.

yummm....salad & salmon!  I had chicken, rice & salsa (better then it sounds.) 

-nat


----------



## redlight

natale1980 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> My current weight is 176.6 so I still have about 15-20lbs to go.  My first goal is 175, so I'm very excited that I'm almost there.
> 
> yummm....salad & salmon!  I had chicken, rice & salsa (better then it sounds.)
> 
> -nat



It was yummy. We've got about the same amount of weight to lose (I'm probably a couple above what my ticker says) but my goal for this month is not to gain more!


----------



## brewcrew80

Friday weigh in happened.

-.5 to 207.00

At first, I was mildly dissapointed. I thought I had a good week. Worked out Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. Ate pretty well.  But, I'm probably hitting a wall where I can't expect 1 or 2 lbs every week. plus, 207 is a 3 or 4 year low for me. So, hard to be bummed about that.

Good enough. 207 just seems to be my wall. can't wait to see a 206 on the scale.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Lots of great numbers!  That is awesome that you all were able to get through the start of the holiday season so well!  So I weighed myself this morning for the first time in two weeks, and considering I had to get through three Thanksgiving meals, I was pleasantly surprised to see a *1.4 pound loss*!  I'm now at 163.4.  Still about 8 pounds from my lowest adult weight, but I think I've finally settled on a diet that works for me after I completly stalled (for a year) on Weight Watchers.  Now if only I could learn to push myself with exercising a little more, I'd be a happy camper.

I'm heading out of town for two weeks, starting Sunday.  So no challenge for me.  I'm just hoping to find healthy food options while I'm gone so I don't come back and see a scary number on the scale.

Have a great couple weeks everybody!


----------



## mousehouselover

I finally decided to face the scales after moving. I wasn't surprised to see a gain for my new baseline. I was surprised with Thanksgiving and going out to eat with my parents a few times that I took off 4 lbs this week, just from being careful the rest of the time. I won't be able to sustain that with out work so I'm going to have to get back to my sensible eating plans. Thank goodness we are growing our own citrus and have a fresh produce stand 2 blocks away.


----------



## LMO429

Great Work Peeps
I am dowb a pound

We leave for WDW on Wednesday  We are spending a week at the Grand   I usually always stay at the beach club and or epcot area I have not stayed on the monorail line in a lloooonng time so I am curious to see how I like it again

I can not wait to go!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the pre vacation anxieties I am not the best flier I keep checking the weather as of right now rain and wind! AWESOME   I paid 300 bucks to do a change fee to add a day onto our trip when the 4 for 3 deal came out so I would be super annoyed if I got delayed or god forbid canceled..my mom says I am being paranoid and I probably am but I will feel ALOT better when the plane wheels hit the ground in orlando

send pixie dust my way please for a pleasant flight!!!!!  I need it


----------



## redlight

I'm at 158, a couple pounds above what I was a few weeks ago, but better than I had feared. It's a lumpy 158, however... I can grab onto fat on my belly and jeans that fit me perfectly a few months ago are tight around my hips.


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> they, laura!  so i'm assuming that pretty lady on your facebook picture is your mom?  i saw that but i missed the post on facebook about it.  i'm so, so sorry. you will be in my prayers.  wish i could give you a real hug!



Yes that's my mom, it was taken in May 2009



FlameGirl said:


> Laura --
> 
> You don't know me at all, but I'm really sorry to hear of your mother.  That must have been (and is still) so hard on you.  My best friend has a terminal brain tumor and she has already lived longer than the doctors told her she could expect to.  Cancer sucks.  Hugs



Thank you



lovealldisney said:


> Oh Laura I am so sorry about your mom. I wish I could give you a real hug!  You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Losing a parent isn't easy. Trust me I know. I lost both mine so I know what you're going through. I lost my mom when I was 22, 9 months before my wedding. It was the hardest time of my life. You'll pull through if you need to talk just PM me.



Thank you


Hi all, back again.  It's so hard trying to stay on track.  I need to start my C25K program again.  I do actually very good when I'm at work (3 times a week) but then I blow it at home, for lunch that is.  I try and do salads at work with grilled chicken in it, and I'm really good with my water still so that's good news for me.  

Life without mom is hard but some days are good, some days are not so good.  My mom was also only 60 so that's hard too.  I miss her terribly.


But on the Disney news we're going in April from the 8th til the 11th and then we are going to see family in Port St Lucie until April 15th (or whatever that thursday is).  I'm very excited to go so this year we will be going twice!!!  

Gotta get in shape for walking in four months.

Weight wise I'm the same since the last time I posted (Nov 4th) so that's good too.  Now I just need to start moving and then that would be better.


----------



## dwheatl

Laura - sending you more hugs for the holiday season. I know it's doubly hard now.

I'm down 1.8. i was so tempted not to weigh in because this week was filled with food-centered events, but i took off some of the huge TG gain anyway.

LMO - Have a great trip!


----------



## natale1980

Laura -   I'm so sorry for your loss.

Great numbers everyone!  And  WooHoo for everyone's Disney Trip getting closer!!!

So today I ate a bunch more then I normally do... but not as bad as I used to.  Anyways - by the time I was done with my 'snack' I felt VERY sick!  Still not feeling very good.  Now I just wonder if it was the cheese quesadilla that got me sick or if I would have been sick anyways.  
It was kind of a reminder to me that I should keep up my 30+ days of eating good.... but made me worried that when I get to Disney World in 30 days and eat whatever I want, that I'm going to be sick all the time. 

ick - I just want to feel better now!


-nat


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good job everyone!
Laura- 

Ugh, 2 weeks of school left. It's driving me nuts, I don't feel like I'm even paying attention because I'm so anxious for break! School is so dreary because our teachers do not seem to have fun. They never open the blinds on the windows so it's always dark in the rooms and they don't make anything exciting. I always get up Monday's lately so happy and excited for the week and once I walk into school it's just "Do this, do that, take pictures of this, finish your work, go here, go there." We never get to move around and if I am, it's just running around the school. I don't know how to make it any more fun.

I'm still keeping up with my exercise, which I'm very happy about. But I cannot get this flab off my stomach! That is the hardest part to get rid of though, I've heard so I guess I shouldn't be too upset about it. 

Looking forward to some college researching over break and hopefully since there is no school I'll be more up to exercising. I've been really tired lately. 
I finished the second week of C25K, but I'm doing it again, last night I got in 1.91 miles so I'm so close to 2! I've been sneaking up more and more every night, but I was running a bit too fast last night and was exhausted when it was over. But I can do 1 minute without a problem now, so I'm very happy. I'm hoping to do a 5K next year, that's my new years resolution!

I think I bruised my rib a few days ago, but it's feeling better now. My mom says she bruises her rib on the time. Does anybody have any tips for posture? I'm trying to sit up in school but some of my classes are so boring I just hunch over and want to fall asleep. I'll sit up straight when I'm paying attention and it doesn't hurt, I just kind of forget and slouch back over.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## solar

I forgot to check in on Friday...I got home from Disney last week on Monday and had a great trip. I was thrilled to not have gained single pound. I'm not sure where I was exactly on Friday, but as of this morning, I'm -5 pounds and I'll try to get back to Friday postings again. 

Vacation got me all off track!

Cheers, Deb


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am leaving for the airport in about 2 hours to go to wdw.  We originally were going to fly out tomorrow morning but we had the opportunity to pay a small change fee and fly out this evening while the weather here is still nice. Tomorrow is suppose to be a big mess.

I hope we made the right decision.  I hate making decisions like this

I hope everyone has a great week!

keep up the great work


----------



## redlight

I've had a couple good days eating-wise. I am going to a couple holiday parties and events in the next few days - will need strength not to overindulge.


----------



## dwheatl

redlight said:


> I've had a couple good days eating-wise. I am going to a couple holiday parties and events in the next few days - will need strength not to overindulge.



Whatever you do, go with a plan. It might be to have one great thing, or one bite of everything that looks good, or go all out, but get right back on plan when you get back. The most important thing is to be prepared.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Guys,
Went to WW last night. I was up this week +1.2  Not to make excuses but I didn't do well with counting my points and well the weight gain is proof to me that counting points work. 

So back on track until next weigh in.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## natale1980

I'm only down -0.2  UGGG!!!  When is the weight going to start coming off???  
The cool thing is that I feel stronger, so I'm happy about that.  The week 5 on the C25K is going well.  

Keep it up everyone!
-nat


----------



## redlight

dwheatl said:


> Whatever you do, go with a plan. It might be to have one great thing, or one bite of everything that looks good, or go all out, but get right back on plan when you get back. The most important thing is to be prepared.



Thanks. My plan is to have one plate, and not go back for more, and only one drink.



> When is the weight going to start coming off???



Nat, are you seeing other changes?


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm a samer this week..... I go back to work on Monday so I'm hoping it will help me focus again.


----------



## brewcrew80

I am technically a Samer this week. had poker night last night. had a few beers and had a frozen pizza for supper...also ran out of WW meals for lunch, so, got to have real food. it was an enjoyable day.

But, i weighed in on thursday morning after a day of working out and shovelling and i was down 2.5 to 204.5. I was happy. didn't make it last, but, I'll be back.

Gonna work out every day this weekend.


----------



## natale1980

redlight said:


> Nat, are you seeing other changes?



I guess I'm seeing other changes, definitely getting stronger and my clothes are fitting better.  I would just feel better if the scale reflected my hard work.  Really... I guess I'm just whining. 

Keep up the great work everyone!
-nat


----------



## redlight

Back from a party and a dinner. I ate a good deal, but didn't go completely wild. I'm also a samer.


----------



## mousehouselover

I went to the DAP DAtW last night. It was so much fun; I think there were 100+ DISsers that made it. I was a really good Peep and didn't drink. I had one pastry and a cup of tea though.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all are doing well!

I'm still working on the C25K. When I did it on Thursday I managed to run for 2 minutes at the beginning and at the end so I added a whole minute more on my running. Very excited about that, but I'm still sticking to 1 1/2 minutes and walking 2 minutes. Hopefully I'll be on week 3 by Christmas!

Only one more week of school, I'm so excited. 
Food has been going good, I'm just having a probably with eating a little bit too much afterschool, but it hasn't been too bad.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## dwheatl

I went to WW this morning and was down 1 lb. I was happy about it, because I got together with an old friend last night, and we stayed up too late and snacked a bit. It was mostly healthy snacks, though, and I said no thanks to the wine.


----------



## natale1980

It's about stinking time!!! I'm Down *-2.2*

C25K is going well too!  It seems like you get to a point in the C25K that it gets easier... I know that I can finish the 5K in Disney World for sure now! (even if I don't run the whole thing)

I also decided to sign up for the Breast Cancer 3day walk (60miles in 3days). I can't register yet since there is a $90 registration fee.  I have to wait a few weeks so that I can 'responsibly' pay for it.

Keep up the good work everyone!
-nat


----------



## redlight

Great news Nat!

I'm trying to stick with the program and eat less for dinner, but it's hard.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone!
Well weighed in at WW on Tuesday and I was only down -.2. I'm ok with that because aunt flo came to visit the next day. So I know I will be down next Tuesday. Have a great rest of the week everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

To let everyone know Roy E. Disney has passed away. A sad day today. 

Prayers and blessings being sent to his family.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all are well.

I heard about Roy, RIP. 

Took yesterday and today off from exercise so I can study for finals and finish up some school work because tomorrow is my last day before break! Finals went well today and tomorrow are my easy classes so I'm sure I'll do fine. I've not ate very well today, but I plan on getting it back together tomorrow when I don't have to worry about school.

Hope you all have a wonderful evening!


----------



## natale1980

Everyone must be busy! 
Hope everyone is doing well... I just have something to say... nothing is for sure yet BUT... I better not be pregnant!
I'm going to be so mad if I am!  I love my babies... but I thought I was done. It better be a false alarm!

-nat


----------



## redlight

I hope that you are not pregnant, Nat.

I'm not weighing till after Christmas.


----------



## dwheatl

Good luck, Nat.

I've really been off the wagon the last couple of days. I have a cold, so don't feel like exercising, but there's been a ton of food at work, and I've been giving in. I think I'll go to WW tomorrow, but use the no-weigh in pass.


----------



## redlight

How does the no-weigh-in pass work at WW?


----------



## dwheatl

You pay to go to the meeting (or in my case, I pay monthly), attend the meeting, but don't actually weigh-in. I read that members are only required to weigh in once a month.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good luck Nat!

Not gonna lie, I'm feeling a little defeated.
I've been doing the C25K for about a month and a half now and I'm still on week 2. I know I've made really good progress because I used to not be able to run for 15 seconds without being winded let alone running at 5.5 mph for a minute and a half like I am right now. I'm just frustrated I can't move on week to week like it says. I'll probably try week 3 next week. I guess I shouldn't feel too bad, because the 5ks are not until this summer and fall so I have plenty of time. I'm just annoyed how slow my progress is for running an hour and a half a week. 

I made cupcakes this week because I really wanted to bake and now I feel obligated to eat them all because my family doesn't really eat cupcakes. Bad idea, next time I'll make some oatmeal/raisin cookies. 

Hoping for some new exercise DVDs for christmas. I'm not up to exercising with my other ones because I'm so bored of them. Good news is that my parents are using the wii fit and EA active everyday. At least so far, they started about 3 days ago. They're having a hard time and sweat a lot while doing, which actually makes me feel accomplished that I can do them easily now. Now they understand how hard I work. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. One of my teachers and a few kids from my class are going to our blood center next week to donate for christmas. Looking forward to giving back, already have donated twice, but once I start going through the process I start shaking a lot. Hate the feeling, but I feel good knowing I'm helping people! That means no weight lifting for some hours, oh well.


----------



## natale1980

I'm three days late, but my 'test' still comes out negative! 
I called my doctor and she said it could be the exercise or stress. How knows... as long as it's not a baby! 

Snow_White - WOW! Your running faster then I do for sure! Maybe if you start out a little slower you may be able to run for longer.  I think your doing great!  One day your going to be doing your work out and it's just going to get easier.

-nat


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps

I am back from WDW! We had a fabulous time!!!!!!!!  I came back to snow! UGH!  I was not a good peep while I was away.  My mom and I split everything the first 4 days we where there but the last 4 days we just went to town.  I think I ate the entire supply of sugar cookies they were so ridiculously delicious.  It was nice to just have 8 days not worrying about weight and exercising I just enjoyed myself.  I am back on the wagon today.  I also got to meet Lynda (disneyfreak92) she was super sweet!!!! and it was a pleasure meeting her


----------



## natale1980

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I am back from WDW! We had a fabulous time!!!!!!!!  I came back to snow! UGH!  I was not a good peep while I was away.  My mom and I split everything the first 4 days we where there but the last 4 days we just went to town.  I think I ate the entire supply of sugar cookies they were so ridiculously delicious.  It was nice to just have 8 days not worrying about weight and exercising I just enjoyed myself.  I am back on the wagon today.  I also got to meet Lynda (disneyfreak92) she was super sweet!!!! and it was a pleasure meeting her



I'm doing the same thing when we are in Disney World!!! Nothings off limits!


----------



## dwheatl

I ended up weighing in after all. It was not as bad as I expected. I was up 1.2 lbs. I've committed to showing restraint this week on the days that are not special. Tomorrow is my MIL's party, Wed. is a party w/friends, and Friday, of course. But that's really 3 meals out of 21. It's when I continue to eat nonstop that I really gain weight.


----------



## aries1980

Happy Holidays!! No baby yet but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I am back from WDW! We had a fabulous time!!!!!!!!  I came back to snow! UGH!  I was not a good peep while I was away.  My mom and I split everything the first 4 days we where there but the last 4 days we just went to town.  I think I ate the entire supply of sugar cookies they were so ridiculously delicious.  It was nice to just have 8 days not worrying about weight and exercising I just enjoyed myself.  I am back on the wagon today.  I also got to meet Lynda (disneyfreak92) she was super sweet!!!! and it was a pleasure meeting her



Hi all! I have been back from WDW for not quite a week now (and trying to get rid of a minor cold before Christmas), and I am getting back on track. Man, I NEED to! Just wanted to check in really quick and say that Lauren was super sweet as well!!!! I'm so glad we got to meet, and I hope we'll get to see each other again in the future. 

We did our Christmas get-together with friends last night, and we have a busy week ahead of us, but I'm looking forward to it. Happy Holidays Peeps!!!  I will try to check in again very soon.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks Nat.
I wasn't sure how fast someone would usually go on the program, so I'm probably just beating myself up for no reason. 

My mom bought me my main christmas present last night...A TREADMILL! 
I'm so happy, I used it last night and it's kind of bouncy so it's not as hard on my knees. It's a Weslo and works really well. Now I don't have to run back and forth to a family members house to use theirs. My brother is starting the C25K too, so he'll be using it and the rest of the family is doing their EA active 30 day challenge so they are all exercising. Hooray!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks Nat.
> I wasn't sure how fast someone would usually go on the program, so I'm probably just beating myself up for no reason.
> 
> My mom bought me my main christmas present last night...A TREADMILL!
> I'm so happy, I used it last night and it's kind of bouncy so it's not as hard on my knees. It's a Weslo and works really well. Now I don't have to run back and forth to a family members house to use theirs. My brother is starting the C25K too, so he'll be using it and the rest of the family is doing their EA active 30 day challenge so they are all exercising. Hooray!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!



Congrats on the treadmill!!! I wish I had a better one, the one I bought was a used 2001 model  But it's what my budget could afford.  I hope I can invest in a better one next fall if I continue my plan for doing the 1/2 marathon next January!

I think on the C25K they want you to run a 10 minute mile, so you can finish the 5K in 30 minutes.  BUT - if I tried doing that I would still be on week two and VERY discouraged.  Now I'm on week 7 and can run almost the whole time. 

Enjoy your 'mill!
-nat


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi everyone!  Finally starting to get settled back in after being out for two weeks.  One week in Disney, another week visiting family in state.  I weighed myself after getting home from Disney World last week Monday, and I think I did ok.  First few days were great - we split everything and I probably ate less than I do at home.  The lLast few days we ate way too many apple turnovers and ice cream.  But weighing myself at night with clothes on, I think I'll be ok.  Then Tuesday morning we headed out the door again to visit family around Wisconsin.  So yeah, I'm starting to get settled into my normal routine again.

*Lauren *- did you happen to eat at Tony's Town Square on Friday (12/11) for lunch?  We were sitting in the waiting area after listening to the Daper Dan's open the place, and I looked across and saw someone sitting across from us that I thought looked like you (with a lady that would have been old enough to be your mom).  But having never seen you in person, I wasn't sure so I didn't say anything.  But just curious if it was you or not.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone!  Finally starting to get settled back in after being out for two weeks.  One week in Disney, another week visiting family in state.  I weighed myself after getting home from Disney World last week Monday, and I think I did ok.  First few days were great - we split everything and I probably ate less than I do at home.  The lLast few days we ate way too many apple turnovers and ice cream.  But weighing myself at night with clothes on, I think I'll be ok.  Then Tuesday morning we headed out the door again to visit family around Wisconsin.  So yeah, I'm starting to get settled into my normal routine again.
> 
> *Lauren *- did you happen to eat at Tony's Town Square on Friday (12/11) for lunch?  We were sitting in the waiting area after listening to the Daper Dan's open the place, and I looked across and saw someone sitting across from us that I thought looked like you (with a lady that would have been old enough to be your mom).  But having never seen you in person, I wasn't sure so I didn't say anything.  But just curious if it was you or not.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh wow you were in disney the same time as us! it would have been nice to meet you as well. on 12/11 we were at the dolphin for a seminar with marty sklar in the morning and then we were in epcot for the rest of the evening we were at the 645 candlelight processional with andy garcia

ohhhh I wisssh i was back so bad we had such an amazing time


----------



## solar

I last posted on this Dec 7th...Since that point I've lost 5 more pounds - It's hard for me to remember Fridays, since my weekly weigh-in is officially Tuesday! Either way, I'm chugging along and journalling in a WISH journal my dailies.


----------



## natale1980

Down *-1.8*

This means that I have finally lost 10lbs!!! It's about time!!!
-nat


----------



## dwheatl

natale1980 said:


> Down *-1.8*
> 
> This means that I have finally lost 10lbs!!! It's about time!!!
> -nat



Woo hoo! Great job!


----------



## redlight

Congratulations Nat!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks Nat, and congratulations!
Good luck on your 1/2 marathon!

Went to the grandparents house and opened some gifts. Got a few cute disney things, some shoes, and a disney princess waffle maker! We know who will be making whole oat castle waffles tomorrow! I skipped the treadmill today, but hope to be back on it tomorrow evening after all the excitment is over. Hopefully I'll have a new workout video to use too! 

Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bee

Hi all who remember me,

Just wanted to check in.  I was one of the original members of this board.. thought I would just pop in and say Merry Christmas!

Unbelievable, another year has come and gone.  My girls are now 15 and 13.  Where does the time go?  I am currently snowed in at home in Omaha.  Blizzard conditions.. yuck.  I hope this finds you all very well.

I am going to re-start my weight loss journey in January.  Have a big family weddiing in October and hope to bring to them a new Belinda.  My plan is to also quit smoking... so a two-fold battle......

I think of my friends here often... occasionally read about your success' and tribulations..


wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a wonderful new year!!!

Love,
Bee


----------



## mousehouselover

Merry Chrismas​
I hope everyone is having a wonderful (and safe...) holiday!! 

Bee!!!!! OMGoodness it's been so long since we've seen you! I'm glad you came over to say "Hi!"


----------



## dwheatl

Merry Christmas all!
Bee, I hope to see you here in January.


----------



## Bee

dwheatl said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> Bee, I hope to see you here in January.



Honey, it is so nice that you want me here in January.  Yes, I was an original.  I am just not sure if I am welcome here.  Considering all the drama that took place... Not going into that anymore.. just suffice it to say... 2.5 yrs out... there is still MAJOR drama from time to time.  

So, if people want me here again.. on a supportive and hopefully caring journey, I will be back.. However, my feelings will not be hurt if members feel that it would be better for all if I find a new place.

I do still care for all here....

Love,
Bee


----------



## natale1980

Bee - I've only been here for about 8 weeks and have no idea what your talking about.  BUT - I think we are all here for the same reason, to get support on our weight loss / getting in shape journey.  I would love it if you joined us.  The more the merrier. 

-nat


----------



## Sandy321

*MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS*

I need to join you Bee!  I also was one of the originals - and I can honestly say that I've gained  about 20# from when I first started.  Sad that!  So after I get back from Disney - I am seriously going to watch, and write what I put in my mouth!

I really thought heading down for the marathon would get me going down in pounds!  Right now I may have Trochanteric Bursitis which is a huge pain in my hip - and prevents me from any exercising - 

I miss the Peep friendship!  I will say my online time is quite sporadic....


----------



## pixie dust 112

OK so if Bee and Sandy are back in January I'm back too!  Another original peep here!  I had probably lost about 25 or 30, but now an mack where I started 3 years ago...guess it's better than a gain!  I feel like such a slug.  We used to have so much fun here and I would love to start again...but I am gong to make next Friday, January 1st my first new weigh in.  I'd  love to start seeing ribbons in my signature again!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all had a merry christmas!

I ended up getting a few workout clothes and a workout step with 2 workout videos with it as well as the treadmill we bought earlier. I went to old navy about a week ago and found some yoga pants on sale. They are SO comfy, I'd wear them 24/7 if I could. 

I'm eating okay foods but too much of them, but I'm still working out, just not as much as I'd like. Noticed the 3rd week of C25K was running 1 1/2 then walking 1 1/2 and then running THREE minutes. I thought you kept running 1 1/2. I might try it in a few minutes, since I'm sweating more walking at an incline for 30 minutes than for my runs! 

Just bought some songs off itunes, so hopefully that'll keep me moving. Hope you all have a great afternoon/evening.


----------



## dwheatl

Hey Sandy and PD. I'll be looking for you in January. Don't make me hunt y'all down. 
I've stayed in touch here all along, but haven't always been the most dedicated peep. I think I have a net loss of about 2 lbs. Again, better than a gain.
Snow White - That you're able to keep up a routine during the holidays is great. So many people just totally put it on hold until January.


----------



## redlight

I weighed myself after a couple weeks' absence from the scale. 161?! eek.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dwheatl - Yeah, it's great when you get to a point when you need to exercise every other day or you feel horrible. Keeps you going. 

Just came to brag about myself. I ended up on the treadmill and went for it. Walked 5 minutes, ran for TWO minutes, walked for two minutes, ran for THREE minutes! I ran for three minutes twice, and for two minutes three times. That's 12 minutes of running! I'm so happy I was able to do it, and it wasn't even that bad, I was sweating by the end but it was so worth it! I'm so excited.


----------



## Sparkie

Another original Peep.... peeking in 

I'm looking to gain some control over my life and I did so well when I was with you guys.  

For an update....

Weight loss/gain.... well lets just not think about it and start over.

Life..... Still crazy from time to time (happy pills are a good thing ).  Still working nights.  My son moved out on his own. My daughters are 18 and 13 and the grandbaby will be 1 in January.  DD1 is in college and working.  DD2 is in the throws of teenagerness and still dancing.  And that Grandbaby that I was so worried about- well, yes she has changed my life.... and I just love that little precious.

New exercise routine.... chasing after a baby.... no wonder I was so thin in my 20's LOL!  Nanna's tired!

Hey SnowWhite..... did you get the Harry Potter Half Blood Prince DVD?  Cant wait for the next movie can you?

I read back a few pages and it was good to see some familiar names and some new Peeps too.  Tell me what C25K is.  A girl I work with has lose about 70 pounds doing the 7 day diet... its a book... Anybody heard of this or done it?

One last thing....
Any of you DVC members that want to rent some points?


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!!!

It's so amazing that everyone is coming back! Welcome back to new and old members! I know once Jan 1 rolls around this thread will be very active again.

I am like so many of you once I stray away from this thread my weight goes up! This really is a great place for support.  

I for one can not wait for the new year to get here I have just about had it with the holiday eating and ready to feel healthy again!


----------



## LMO429

Bee said:


> Hi all who remember me,
> 
> Just wanted to check in.  I was one of the original members of this board.. thought I would just pop in and say Merry Christmas!
> 
> Unbelievable, another year has come and gone.  My girls are now 15 and 13.  Where does the time go?  I am currently snowed in at home in Omaha.  Blizzard conditions.. yuck.  I hope this finds you all very well.
> 
> I am going to re-start my weight loss journey in January.  Have a big family weddiing in October and hope to bring to them a new Belinda.  My plan is to also quit smoking... so a two-fold battle......
> 
> I think of my friends here often... occasionally read about your success' and tribulations..
> 
> 
> wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a wonderful new year!!!
> 
> Love,
> Bee




Hi Bee! welcome back

I quit smoking 7 years ago.  Everyone one is different but this is what helped me the most.  I always use to smoke virgina slim lights as a daily smoker.  My hardest times quitting were when I was in the car and on my office break.  For the car I just made sure that I didnt have any in the car when I was driving but the other thing that helped me was just not buying cigarettes period no matter what.  and when I did have the urge at a party or on a break from work I would have to ask to borrow one from a friend.  Having to ask was a little embarrassing for me and reason two that helped the most for me was smoking a different brand like example marlboro red or a cigarette with menthol was not enjoyable for me as smoking my brand.  I have not had a cigarette in years.  I def feel healthier when I worked out once I quit and I love that my car and clothes dont smell like smoke anymore.  Its def a hard habit to quit but it is possible and we are all here for you.


----------



## natale1980

Sparkie said:


> ]I read back a few pages and it was good to see some familiar names and some new Peeps too.  Tell me what C25K is.  A girl I work with has lose about 70 pounds doing the 7 day diet... its a book... Anybody heard of this or done it?
> 
> One last thing....
> Any of you DVC members that want to rent some points?



I'm new   I've been doing the C25K http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml It's an awesome program that gets you off the couch and ready for a 5k in about 9 weeks.   Best Program Ever!  It seems hard a first, but before you know it your body is much stronger then it was and you feel like you can complete a 5k no problem!  I can't wait until I run the 5k in Epcot in January.

We are DVC members but we don't have many points left.  How many did you need?



::Snow_White:: said:


> dwheatl - Just came to brag about myself. I ended up on the treadmill and went for it. Walked 5 minutes, ran for TWO minutes, walked for two minutes, ran for THREE minutes! I ran for three minutes twice, and for two minutes three times. That's 12 minutes of running! I'm so happy I was able to do it, and it wasn't even that bad, I was sweating by the end but it was so worth it! I'm so excited.



Great Job!!! 
I told you it gets easier!! And soon you'll get faster too!! I started looking at my speed on my treadmill and I am finally doing what you were! I'm running at 5 - 5.5 speed.  I remember when 3.2 felt fast, now that is how I warm up!



redlight said:


> I weighed myself after a couple weeks' absence from the scale. 161?! eek.



I bet it's mostly water weight.  Don't get discouraged. I'm kinda afraid to weigh myself on Wednesday.   When I get on the scale, I'm just going to repeat in my head 'water weight, water weight' 



*Sandy321* - I just wanted to let you know that I read your past TR and am reading your PTR.  You have inspired me to do the 1/2 next year!! 
Thanks!


You guys are great! I love being able to come here every day and 'talk' to you all.  I also want to thank you for welcoming us newbies.

-nat


----------



## ::Snow_White::

natale1980 said:


> Great Job!!!
> I told you it gets easier!! And soon you'll get faster too!! I started looking at my speed on my treadmill and I am finally doing what you were! I'm running at 5 - 5.5 speed.  I remember when 3.2 felt fast, now that is how I warm up!



 
3 mph feels like your floating on air now, I start at 3 and got to around 3.4 for my warm up and I was excited to start that I kept walking faster and faster because 3 wasn't fast enough. I love running at 5-6mph you really feel like you're getting somewhere. And when you're running for so long, that 30 minutes FLY by. I couldn't believe how fast my 30 minutes went by yesterday.



Sparkie said:


> Life..... Still crazy from time to time (happy pills are a good thing ).  Still working nights.  My son moved out on his own. My daughters are 18 and 13 and the grandbaby will be 1 in January.  DD1 is in college and working.  DD2 is in the throws of teenagerness and still dancing.  And that Grandbaby that I was so worried about- well, yes she has changed my life.... and I just love that little precious.
> 
> Hey SnowWhite..... did you get the Harry Potter Half Blood Prince DVD?  Cant wait for the next movie can you?



Glad to hear your grandbaby is doing well! 

Yes, I did! I got it the day it came out or close to, I love it. I'm so excited for Part 1, and it's not even that far away. Considering that Order of the Phoenix came out in 2007 and Half Blood Prince in 2009. Deathly Hallows is in less than a year!


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie - So good to "see" you. Welcome back. 
I need to get up and exercise. We have a big party tomorrow (60 people) for our twenty-fifth wedding anniversary. I've been running around trying to get everything ready, but it's the kind of activity that makes your back hurt, your head swim, etc. I need to do some focused exercise, like the Leslie Sansome Walk dvd, to get outside of my head and the million things I need to do. I've been taking a break by looking at hotels around DL for our Feb. break, but even that is stressing me out right now. 
Tomorrow's workout? Boogie oogie oogie 'til I just can't boogie no more!


----------



## redlight

Hi Sparky.

I'm Amy. I lost almost 25 lbs over the summer. I gained a little back over the last month or so. Now, I want to get back on track and lose the rest of my excess.


----------



## Bee

LMO429 said:


> Hi Bee! welcome back
> 
> I quit smoking 7 years ago.  Everyone one is different but this is what helped me the most.  I always use to smoke virgina slim lights as a daily smoker.  My hardest times quitting were when I was in the car and on my office break.  For the car I just made sure that I didnt have any in the car when I was driving but the other thing that helped me was just not buying cigarettes period no matter what.  and when I did have the urge at a party or on a break from work I would have to ask to borrow one from a friend.  Having to ask was a little embarrassing for me and reason two that helped the most for me was smoking a different brand like example marlboro red or a cigarette with menthol was not enjoyable for me as smoking my brand.  I have not had a cigarette in years.  I def feel healthier when I worked out once I quit and I love that my car and clothes dont smell like smoke anymore.  Its def a hard habit to quit but it is possible and we are all here for you.



Thanks for the support... The one thing I know for sure.. is you have to want to quit... I quit once for 5 yrs... then when all this stuff that went down, I was not smoking.. then started again when my marriage fell apart and my father died... within months of one another....

I am ready to start again... I want to lose weight and quit smoking... I will do it!!!   dog gone it... lol


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Sparkie - So good to "see" you. Welcome back.
> I need to get up and exercise. We have a big party tomorrow (60 people) for our twenty-fifth wedding anniversary. I've been running around trying to get everything ready, but it's the kind of activity that makes your back hurt, your head swim, etc. I need to do some focused exercise, like the Leslie Sansome Walk dvd, to get outside of my head and the million things I need to do. I've been taking a break by looking at hotels around DL for our Feb. break, but even that is stressing me out right now.
> Tomorrow's workout? Boogie oogie oogie 'til I just can't boogie no more!



Happy Anniversary to you and Brian!  I got your card today!  Thanks!

And could you please post a video of Your "Boogie oogie oogie 'til I just can't boogie no more!" workout?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> Another original Peep.... peeking in
> 
> I'm looking to gain some control over my life and I did so well when I was with you guys.
> 
> For an update....
> 
> Weight loss/gain.... well lets just not think about it and start over.
> 
> Life..... Still crazy from time to time (happy pills are a good thing ).  Still working nights.  My son moved out on his own. My daughters are 18 and 13 and the grandbaby will be 1 in January.  DD1 is in college and working.  DD2 is in the throws of teenagerness and still dancing.  And that Grandbaby that I was so worried about- well, yes she has changed my life.... and I just love that little precious.
> 
> New exercise routine.... chasing after a baby.... no wonder I was so thin in my 20's LOL!  Nanna's tired!
> 
> Hey SnowWhite..... did you get the Harry Potter Half Blood Prince DVD?  Cant wait for the next movie can you?
> 
> I read back a few pages and it was good to see some familiar names and some new Peeps too.  Tell me what C25K is.  A girl I work with has lose about 70 pounds doing the 7 day diet... its a book... Anybody heard of this or done it?
> 
> One last thing....
> Any of you DVC members that want to rent some points?



Sparkie!!!!! I can't believe the baby is almost one already!  I'm glad all is well and I just knew that baby would be the apple of your eye!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> Thanks for the support... The one thing I know for sure.. is you have to want to quit... I quit once for 5 yrs... then when all this stuff that went down, I was not smoking.. then started again when my marriage fell apart and my father died... within months of one another....
> 
> I am ready to start again... I want to lose weight and quit smoking... I will do it!!!   dog gone it... lol



Woo Hooty Bee!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Brian!  I got your card today!  Thanks!
> 
> And could you please post a video of Your "Boogie oogie oogie 'til I just can't boogie no more!" workout?



That might be something you don't want to see. Sometimes when I stop, parts of me keep going. We call that "gettin' *jiggly* with it."


----------



## Bee

Congrats!  I wish you even more happiness in the next 25yrs!

I just love Will Smith- getting jiggly with it... roflmao!

Is my tummy supposed to jiggle like a bowl full of jelly.. lol

ummm dont think so...

Ok, I am back.. hopefully we can support each other, share funny and supportive stories, have fun and lose weight!!!

Luv ya,
Bee


----------



## LMO429

Morning Peeps!!!

I worked out yesterday and I am super sore today! Oh I forgot to post that my husband surprised me and got me the nordictrack incline treadmill  with the ifit jillian michaels workout cards...cant wait for it to be delivered just in time for the new year


----------



## Bee

I bought a cookbook today.... weight watchers top menu....

Now all I have to do is cook


----------



## natale1980

Only down - .2 
Can't say I'm very surprised this time.  I have been doing allot of snacking in the last week.  Not bad snacking... I still have not eaten any sweets or 'junk food' but I have been eating my share of bread and pretzels (that kind of thing).
I've been really stressed about money and work so I think I have been allowing myself to give in to the food temptation.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I'll take the .2 loss!  It's better then a gain!!!

-nat


----------



## redlight

A small loss or even no gain is great when you are struggling with the munchies monster.


----------



## mousehouselover

WooHoo!! Look at all the peeps flocking back to us! It's great to see everyone back again.

Danielle~ Happy Anniversary! LOL - gettin' jiggly.... Love it!

Bee~ Big  You've hard a rough go of it the last few years. Carpe Diem dear lady. Grab hold and take charge. Good luck with the cooking efforts. 

PD~ Glad to see you back as well!

I had more but got distracted and now it'll have to wait.... "See" y'all around!


----------



## Bee

mousehouselover said:


> WooHoo!! Look at all the peeps flocking back to us! It's great to see everyone back again.
> 
> 
> Bee~ Big  You've hard a rough go of it the last few years. Carpe Diem dear lady. Grab hold and take charge. Good luck with the cooking efforts.
> 
> 
> I had more but got distracted and now it'll have to wait.... "See" y'all around!



Thanks... You are correct... it has been rough, very rough.... Something I would not wish on my worst enemy... and I do have one

This is about my future, not my past.  This is getting past the BS.. and focusing on what will make me happy.. for the first time in my life.. it is time to do something for me.. I am hoping by me changing, it will have a positive effect on my lovely 13 yr old and we can attack this together.  My plan is to make it a family activity.  Pick some meals, go to the store-shop for food, and on Sundays prepare the ingredients and then it wont be such a chore throughout the week.  

I also am going to eat breakfast... I do not know a thin person that skips breakfast.. I will also drink water, and go to the gym (YMCA) with my girls.  My goal is 10 lbs a month... 100 by October

I will still have some to go after that, but I do not think that is an unreasonable goal......

Should not have to shop for many clothes... as I have a ton of clothes I can not wear... and as I get too small for my old clothes... out they go.. do not want to hold on to the old... want to go for the new!

So, I look forward to movng forward... positive thoughts... and looking forward to the support from my Peeps... old and new...

Luv ya,
Bee


----------



## Sparkie

Awwww!  My friends!  I didnt realize how much I missed all of you! 


I guess I havent done too terribly bad with my weight.  I have stayed the same for the past year.  Not down but not up either.  I still need to lose 40 pounds.  But I was just as excited that I didnt gain any over the holidays.  So ok lets get ready and start fresh.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Happy new year peeps!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! back to the gym starting saturday! i really cant wait  I have gotten there a little bit but not as consistently as I would like


----------



## HockeyKat

Peeking back in as well...

Hi everyone and I hope I can join back?   I am Kat, 34 (as of last week), married with no kids.   

I have been a very bad peep this year, and gained back most if not all of the weight that I lost 3 years back.   So, I am facing down 40-60 lbs to lose.  Sigh.  

I joined Gold's Gym today with a friend and we have committed to lunchtime workouts, plus I will be playing ice hockey 3 times a week (up from the once a week from the fall), and I am going to do the Princess 1/2 in March with some folks from a different thread.   I need to start training NOW... 






Sparkie said:


> One last thing....
> Any of you DVC members that want to rent some points?



I might!  PM me.  I would be looking to either transfer (I am a member too) or rent for sometime in April.


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> Peeking back in as well...
> 
> Hi everyone and I hope I can join back?   I am Kat, 34 (as of last week), married with no kids.
> 
> I have been a very bad peep this year, and gained back most if not all of the weight that I lost 3 years back.   So, I am facing down 40-60 lbs to lose.  Sigh.
> 
> I joined Gold's Gym today with a friend and we have committed to lunchtime workouts, plus I will be playing ice hockey 3 times a week (up from the once a week from the fall), and I am going to do the Princess 1/2 in March with some folks from a different thread.   I need to start training NOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might!  PM me.  I would be looking to either transfer (I am a member too) or rent for sometime in April.



Hey Kat!  Nice to see you again!  We'll have to start over again together!  I remember how well you did last time!  You can do it again!


----------



## Bee

I am soooo glad I am back....


Pixie- looking forward to catching up with you again!!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Happy New Year everyone! 

I woke up this morning feeling very determined to lose this 6 pounds I gained (Yikes.) and I'm starting off pretty well. I went to bed at around 10 but didn't fall asleep at 11. Nothing too exciting here for New Years anyway, figured I might as well keep up on my sleep. Started counting my calories again.

I only have 1 resolution as of now and that's to run a 5K this year. I'm sure I'll be able to do it! I'm getting about 2 miles every other day on the treadmill in 30 minutes, so I'm 2/3 there!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## mousehouselover

Happy New Year!!!



Bee said:


> This is about my future, not my past.  This is getting past the BS.. and focusing on what will make me happy.. for the first time in my life.. it is time to do something for me.. I am hoping by me changing, it will have a positive effect on my lovely 13 yr old and we can attack this together.  My plan is to make it a family activity.  Pick some meals, go to the store-shop for food, and on Sundays prepare the ingredients and then it wont be such a chore throughout the week.



I agree, this should be about your future. People who live in the past let way too much of thier lives slip past and are never happy. I firmly believe that everyone deserves to be happy and should do what is in their power to realize that happiness. (With the exception of those who hurt others that is...) You are the only one who can change your behaviors or thoughts. We are the people we think and act like. Sometimes it is very hard to emulate the thoughts or actions you want to achieve but the more you do it, the easier it will become. Starting slow is the best way to make permanent change. It is hard to do an all or nothing approach as it's too drastic and overwhelming for most people. The people who are most successful don't do it all at once. 

Kat~ Hi! welcome back! Good luck training and running! I really want to do a half but I don't run much. 

My resolution last year was to find my joy and be happy. My year didn't take the path I had antipated and at times it was hard but at the end, I had the ability to make a few dreams come true and that makes me very happy. I also challenged myself to do something I had never dreamed of doing and successfully walked 40 miles, raising funds for breast cancer treatment in the process. 

I haven't definded my goals for 2010 yet. I have a few vague ideas regarding my finances and health but nothing concrete. 

I've got tto run. I didn't get much sleep but I have to clean things up a bit as we're getting a delivery today.


----------



## natale1980

::Snow_White:: said:


> I only have 1 resolution as of now and that's to run a 5K this year. I'm sure I'll be able to do it! I'm getting about 2 miles every other day on the treadmill in 30 minutes, so I'm 2/3 there!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!



Your already there! With the excitement of the race I bet you could finish the 5k with me next weekend!!  You are doing GREAT!!!


----------



## natale1980

So I did my final work out today on the treadmill before the big event next weekend!! We'll be leaving for Disney World on Monday and I plan on trying the run between the Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness on Tuesday morning.  It's only 3/4 of a mile (no biggie) but I think it will be a fun pre-race run.   I also plan on running on the cruise ship OR doing the Castaway Cay 5k... but DH said that he doesn't want to miss out on any snorkeling time. 

So I also did a weight in today to see how much I gained or lost in Disney World I am down to 172!  I started the C25K at 184 so that means I've lost 12lbs!  Not really great for 9 weeks (I wanted to lose at least 18lbs).  Here are my before and after pictures.















Once I get back I'm going to start getting ready for the Avon Breast Cancer 3day & hopefully sign up for another run along the way. 

-nat


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi all!  It's the first of the new year and I'm ready to start.  No more I'm done with the "fat mommy" thing.  We have two trips to the World this year (yes I know I'm excited) with the most recent one being only 3 months away.  I want to be able to walk around it with the kids.  I weighed myself this morning so I have my starting weight.

I wanted to start the C25K program and it looks a lot different than the one I started last spring, does anyone remember the older version where you start out walking and no jogging and then I think by week 3 you start a little running.  If so can someone send that to me via PM.  I am about 150 lb overweight and I'm afraid to start running while I haven't been excerising.  Does that make sense?

I am so ready to lose some weight and get fit this year.  I want to lost at least 5 lb a month, that's my little goal for myself and I know with the support of all my peeps I can do it.

So glad to back with us guys.  

Have a Happy New Year

Laura xoxo


----------



## Sandy321

Dont mind me - I'm obsessing!!



pixie dust 112 said:


> OK so if Bee and Sandy are back in January I'm back too!  Another original peep here!  I had probably lost about 25 or 30, but now an mack where I started 3 years ago...guess it's better than a gain!  I feel like such a slug.  We used to have so much fun here and I would love to start again...but I am gong to make next Friday, January 1st my first new weigh in.  I'd  love to start seeing ribbons in my signature again!



I hear that - 



dwheatl said:


> Hey Sandy and PD. I'll be looking for you in January. Don't make me hunt y'all down.
> I've stayed in touch here all along, but haven't always been the most dedicated peep. I think I have a net loss of about 2 lbs. Again, better than a gain.
> Snow White - That you're able to keep up a routine during the holidays is great. So many people just totally put it on hold until January.





Sometimes I need "Hunting down"  Not sure why I "hide"?  What am I afraid of?  Lots of stuff.  Mainly failing.  I hate that.



Sparkie said:


> Another original Peep.... peeking in
> 
> I'm looking to gain some control over my life and I did so well when I was with you guys.
> 
> For an update....
> 
> Weight loss/gain.... well lets just not think about it and start over.
> 
> Life..... Still crazy from time to time (happy pills are a good thing ).  Still working nights.  My son moved out on his own. My daughters are 18 and 13 and the grandbaby will be 1 in January.  DD1 is in college and working.  DD2 is in the throws of teenagerness and still dancing.  And that Grandbaby that I was so worried about- well, yes she has changed my life.... and I just love that little precious.
> 
> New exercise routine.... chasing after a baby.... no wonder I was so thin in my 20's LOL!  Nanna's tired!
> 
> Hey SnowWhite..... did you get the Harry Potter Half Blood Prince DVD?  Cant wait for the next movie can you?
> 
> I read back a few pages and it was good to see some familiar names and some new Peeps too.  Tell me what C25K is.  A girl I work with has lose about 70 pounds doing the 7 day diet... its a book... Anybody heard of this or done it?
> 
> One last thing....
> Any of you DVC members that want to rent some points?



 a new baby to chase!! AW!!  We arent getting the HP movie till we get back from Disney!



LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps!!!
> 
> It's so amazing that everyone is coming back! Welcome back to new and old members! I know once Jan 1 rolls around this thread will be very active again.
> 
> I am like so many of you once I stray away from this thread my weight goes up! This really is a great place for support.
> 
> I for one can not wait for the new year to get here I have just about had it with the holiday eating and ready to feel healthy again!



I know I have to do better - to want it bad enough to stay away from the fat, sugar



natale1980 said:


> I'm new   I've been doing the C25K http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml It's an awesome program that gets you off the couch and ready for a 5k in about 9 weeks.   Best Program Ever!  It seems hard a first, but before you know it your body is much stronger then it was and you feel like you can complete a 5k no problem!  I can't wait until I run the 5k in Epcot in January.
> 
> We are DVC members but we don't have many points left.  How many did you need?
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job!!!
> I told you it gets easier!! And soon you'll get faster too!! I started looking at my speed on my treadmill and I am finally doing what you were! I'm running at 5 - 5.5 speed.  I remember when 3.2 felt fast, now that is how I warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's mostly water weight.  Don't get discouraged. I'm kinda afraid to weigh myself on Wednesday.   When I get on the scale, I'm just going to repeat in my head 'water weight, water weight'
> 
> 
> 
> *Sandy321* - I just wanted to let you know that I read your past TR and am reading your PTR.  You have inspired me to do the 1/2 next year!!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> You guys are great! I love being able to come here every day and 'talk' to you all.  I also want to thank you for welcoming us newbies.
> 
> -nat



 nat Thanks for reading.  I thought from all the lessons in '08 I'd be right there for this trip - but that fear and an injury has me obsessing again!  I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it to mile 10 before being swept!

I will say it is because of this thread I signed up in '08 and did the C25K - and I joined several races back then - now, not so much.  

So dh asked if I'd be willing to train for Half in '11 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Sparkie!!!!! I can't believe the baby is almost one already!  I'm glad all is well and I just knew that baby would be the apple of your eye!



Sparkie!!  



Bee said:


> I bought a cookbook today.... weight watchers top menu....
> 
> Now all I have to do is cook



Bee I  remember a show, or a book about cooking on the weekends, putting it in freezer bags for the week - like cook a whole lot of chicken breasts - then individually wrap them - I know on the Biggest Loser they say to get those small snack size zip locks - fill with veggies to grab and go with...




HockeyKat said:


> Peeking back in as well...
> 
> Hi everyone and I hope I can join back?   I am Kat, 34 (as of last week), married with no kids.
> 
> I have been a very bad peep this year, and gained back most if not all of the weight that I lost 3 years back.   So, I am facing down 40-60 lbs to lose.  Sigh.
> 
> I joined Gold's Gym today with a friend and we have committed to lunchtime workouts, plus I will be playing ice hockey 3 times a week (up from the once a week from the fall), and I am going to do the Princess 1/2 in March with some folks from a different thread.   I need to start training NOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might!  PM me.  I would be looking to either transfer (I am a member too) or rent for sometime in April.



Kat!  CONgrats on getting back to Hockey - and a lunch time gym that will help!!  You are inspiring!!  The Princess Half sounds like fun!!  Good Luck!

My hip is healing!! Thanks to the Chiropractor and glucosomine, Aleve, and a gel I'm rubbing on my joints... (advertised on radio, and sold at Walgreens)

Less than 1 week - its very scary - DH lost his job - but we had most of this paid for (staying BCV, )  In my pre trip report I've talked about how DS#2 had a head injury last Jan - and what a miracle - he's 110% better (at one point not sure if he'd survive, or walk, or be able to read, or remember..) and the social worker urged dh and I to make a goal - Disney was our goal...

Praying for NO RAIN on the 9th and 10th (we have to get on the bus between 2AM and 3AM - race start is 5:40 am! ) and praying I dont get swept.  Mentally Mile 10 is the hardest - getting into MK is a thrill, so adreneline gets me there - but out of the MK?  OMG - that is far!  and a bus pulls onto the road at mile 10 at a certain time - if you cant make it,  you are "swept" onto the bus and driven to the finish line...  I dont want to be there! and I dont want to use this stupid pain in the hip as an excuse!

 *Peeps* Thanks for continuing to have a warm inviting place to come to!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Welcome back Kat, Sparkie, Pixie, Sandy & Bee! It's soooo good to "see" you again.* :

*Happy New Year Everyone!*

I'm recommitting myself and definitely need to lose some weight. 
I weighed in this morning and I'm 156.5 lbs.  That is the heaviest I've ever been except the 2 times that I was pregnant. So I'm starting anew and have a good friend that will be working out with me. Good luck to all and I'm predicting that everyone will have pretty numbers next week.


----------



## mousehouselover

Peep marathoners~ Please post your registration numbers as I am planning on joining the cheering squad this year. We should also plan some type of get together as well. I'm game for pretty much anything in the evenings. 

Fran~ It's nice to see you again, hopefully you'll have a bit more free time now that you're done with school.

Sandy~  Sorry to hear about the job loss. Hopefully he'll find something before things get rough for y'all. This is life, it's not pass or fail; it's living to the best of your ability. You don't need to be afraid of letting us know when things are tough as we all have our struggles. Good luck with the run! Is your DD coming with you this year?

Nat~ You look a lot thinner! You've been building muscle as you've been running so even though the scale hasn't moved as much as you'd like I'm sure your BMI and fat % have gone down. 

I really need to find myself a HUGE helping of will power and motivation. The holidays are not an excuse to lie around or eat poorly but that's all I seem to be doing. I have been stressed about work which isn't helping. Things are going ok I guess but there's a lot that I have to learn. I told my boss the other day that I'll figure things out, make it up as I go or ask for help depending on the situation. It's all I can do really. The person who was supposed to train me did about 80% of the training and then this week; when she was supposed to teach me the end of month/year stuff and corporate reporting, she flaked out and stopped coming to work. She also left me a back log of returns that need to be processed.


----------



## redlight

Nat, 12 pounds in 9 weeks is excellent!! You do look thinner.

I lost a pound this week! I think I'm finally back on track.


----------



## Sandy321

Thanks *MHL *This year DD is going to come - back when we were solvent we paid for planes, resorts, and park tickets!  For NINE days!  it made so much sense, no summer vacation  - we'll do Disney . . . and I picked 9 days, its Jan, so just in case we needed to leave "thurs" (never know about Blizzards here in the Chicago area!!)

and after the run, we could "vacation"

My Bib number is:43054 (I have no idea what this means - last year numbers and corrals were released!  )
DH is doing the Goofy - and I convinced him to volunteer to lead a blind runner in the Half - so he cant worry about me - I wanted him to "run his race" ((I'm so in the back back~  he's a 9 - 10 min miler!! as is the Blind runner!))


----------



## LMO429

NAT Bravo on your weight loss.  You are losing the weight the right way I know you would like for the pounds to come off faster (we all would) but when you lose weight slower your results are bound to stay

finally done with all the parties and the holidays are officially over time to get healthy


----------



## mousehouselover

Sandy~ That sounds like a plan I would make. Occupy the DH and then make sure there's enough time to have fun after the hard stuff is over.  I love WDW in Jan. The weather is usually nice and the crowds are low. I'll have to bring my kiddos out to spend some time with your DD so she has some teenaged company instead of stuffy old adults.


----------



## Sandy321

mousehouselover said:


> Sandy~ That sounds like a plan I would make. Occupy the DH and then make sure there's enough time to have fun after the hard stuff is over.  I love WDW in Jan. The weather is usually nice and the crowds are low. I'll have to bring my kiddos out to spend some time with your DD so she has some teenaged company instead of stuffy old adults.



That would be great! 

So far with the WISH team we are gathering Friday at Pop around 4 - 4:30 will have dinner, conversation - the Scream Teamers gather work out some details and then we go back to the resort to obsess (put on bib, chips, lay out clothes, breakfast foods)  Not sure about DD (we fondly call her our "boat anchor")  She is easy going - but I'm sure she'd love to hang out with other teenagers - 

Saturday there is a meet at Cape May - and on Monday I have reservations for Grand Tea at Grand Floridian - for 10 but so for its just my family of 4   I've been debating on dropping that one... but its one of our favorite places... 

We're meeting up with Happy Camper from another board - so hoping that goes well...  everyone else on that board bailed... for the meet... (even 2 'runners'!)


----------



## Sandy321

I think you have great goals!  

I know my main goal is to "stick with it"  Stop hiding, stop fearing failure.  Just do it!  

Going to the chiropractor for my hip pain makes me realize  I HAVE to lose the weight and I HAVE to commit and follow thru on the exercise as well!  Esp the low weight, weight lifting!

Sorry the coworker bailed - it sure adds to your stress levels -


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps! I hope everyone had great holidays!! 

I very briefly skimmed and see a LOT of familiar faces! Welcome back!!! So great to see you all! 

I got Wii Active for Christmas, and will be checking it out here in the next couple of days. DH and I have been off since New Years day, and are off through Monday because it's my birthday! I seem to be a bit hooked on Rock Band and Guitar Hero at the moment though.  I need to put that Active in to see what it's all about. We are going to pick up some groceries while we're off work and get back on track this week. I am excited about it, so that's a good sign. I am really looking forward to it. Can't wait to drop some pounds! Here's hoping everyone has a WONDERFUL and healthy new year!

P.S. *LAUREN* - Did you get a pic of the two of us? The one DH took is fuzzy, so I was wondering if you got one too and could share?


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps! I hope everyone had great holidays!!
> 
> I very briefly skimmed and see a LOT of familiar faces! Welcome back!!! So great to see you all!
> 
> I got Wii Active for Christmas, and will be checking it out here in the next couple of days. DH and I have been off since New Years day, and are off through Monday because it's my birthday! I seem to be a bit hooked on Rock Band and Guitar Hero at the moment though.  I need to put that Active in to see what it's all about. We are going to pick up some groceries while we're off work and get back on track this week. I am excited about it, so that's a good sign. I am really looking forward to it. Can't wait to drop some pounds! Here's hoping everyone has a WONDERFUL and healthy new year!
> 
> 
> P.S. *LAUREN* - Did you get a pic of the two of us? The one DH took is fuzzy, so I was wondering if you got one too and could share?




My mom took the picture with her camera I am going to have to look at it when I go back to her house one day this week.

I have the Wii fit I enjoy it!  the newest jillian michaels workout for it is great I actually feel like I get a workout for it


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> My mom took the picture with her camera I am going to have to look at it when I go back to her house one day this week.
> 
> I have the Wii fit I enjoy it!  the newest jillian michaels workout for it is great I actually feel like I get a workout for it



Sounds good. I haven't finished with the pics I took yet anyway. Just want to have one of us if you got one that turned out. 

Oh cool! A friend of mine has both Wii Active and Wii Fit. She said she likes the Active better, but she uses the Fit too. Jillian Michaels workouts sound like they'd be good! Might have to look into that down the road.


----------



## Bee

Quit smoking.. saturday!  
ate breakfast today... (choked it down-hated it)


Here we go... I can do it!!!


Bee


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps!

First I want to say to everyone a Happy New Year! I was out of town last week, looking over what I missed it looks like a lot of old peeps are rejoining us!!  Glad to have you back. 

Last week was hard! Ate to much good food and you know what I ended up with at stomach ache! When working the WW points I have noticed that I have not gotten a stomach ache since staritng the program! So back on program today!  We shall see what the scale tells me tomorrow at weigh in. 

But mostly I missed my fellow peeps! You guys are the best and I am so blessed to have you all here for support!!!  

I hope everyone has a very happy healthy New Year and meets there goals what ever they may be!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> First I want to say to everyone a Happy New Year! I was out of town last week, looking over what I missed it looks like a lot of old peeps are rejoining us!!  Glad to have you back.
> 
> Last week was hard! Ate to much good food and you know what I ended up with at stomach ache! When working the WW points I have noticed that I have not gotten a stomach ache since staritng the program! So back on program today!  We shall see what the scale tells me tomorrow at weigh in.
> 
> But mostly I missed my fellow peeps! You guys are the best and I am so blessed to have you all here for support!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a very happy healthy New Year and meets there goals what ever they may be!



I'm back on weight watchers as of this past saturday as well.  It's the only thing that really has worked for me, considering I have such an all or nothing attitude when it comes to food being on weight watchers allows me to not feel so guilty on eating so called "bad foods"


----------



## LMO429

Bee said:


> Quit smoking.. saturday!
> ate breakfast today... (choked it down-hated it)
> 
> 
> Here we go... I can do it!!!
> 
> 
> Bee



Congrats on quiting smoking YOU CAN DO IT

what was for breakfast?!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HAPPY (belated) NEW YEAR!!!

Glad to see so many "original" Peeps back in action!  Hi to all of you!

I saw a few people mention their goals for 2010.  Mine is to lose 20 pounds.  For pretty much all of 2009, I stayed the same.  Lost a few, gained a few, etc.  I think I did ok over the holidays.  I haven't weighed myself yet in 2010 because I've had the flu since last week which really threw me for a loop.  And I wanted to get a "true" weight so I'm waiting until this Friday to get my new starting weight.

So anyway, after taking a year off from healthy eating and exercising, I'm back at it.  I spent this weekend getting myself setup for a great year.  Purged the pantry of anything that might tempt me a little too much to stray from my diet.  Got my treadmill fixed on Thursday.  Organized my workout area with some old A/V equipment that I had sitting in my basement -- TV, stereo, DVD player.  I have a bunch of DVD season sets from old 1-hour action/drama TV series waiting to be watched (The A-Team and Night Rider to name two off the top of my head).  Each episode is around 45 minutes (sans commercials), which is the perfect amount of time for a jog or light run.  I have no excuses now to not go down there and hit it hard.

So hopefully on January 1, 2011 I'll be sitting here in the 140's and FINALLY at my goal weight.

Have a great year everybody!


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> HAPPY (belated) NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Glad to see so many "original" Peeps back in action!  Hi to all of you!
> 
> I saw a few people mention their goals for 2010.  Mine is to lose 20 pounds.  For pretty much all of 2009, I stayed the same.  Lost a few, gained a few, etc.  I think I did ok over the holidays.  I haven't weighed myself yet in 2010 because I've had the flu since last week which really threw me for a loop.  And I wanted to get a "true" weight so I'm waiting until this Friday to get my new starting weight.
> 
> So anyway, after taking a year off from healthy eating and exercising, I'm back at it.  I spent this weekend getting myself setup for a great year.  Purged the pantry of anything that might tempt me a little too much to stray from my diet.  Got my treadmill fixed on Thursday.  Organized my workout area with some old A/V equipment that I had sitting in my basement -- TV, stereo, DVD player.  I have a bunch of DVD season sets from old 1-hour action/drama TV series waiting to be watched (The A-Team and Night Rider to name two off the top of my head).  Each episode is around 45 minutes (sans commercials), which is the perfect amount of time for a jog or light run.  I have no excuses now to not go down there and hit it hard.
> 
> So hopefully on January 1, 2011 I'll be sitting here in the 140's and FINALLY at my goal weight.
> 
> Have a great year everybody!



Hey Aaron!  Happy New year to u as well

On saturday I pretty much threw everything out in my pantry. got rid of all the christmas cakes and cookies and have been eating healthy since then I really dont know why I eat bad I feel miserable afterwards.  eating healthy really does make you feel so much better.

I got a treadmill for christmas as well. I am looking forward to it being delivered so I can start to use it

My goal working out wise is to do beachbody's rev abs program one week alternating with my jillian michaels dvds (which i love!) the other week and getting on the treadmill an additional 3x a week at night

wish me luck!!


Eating wise I am back on weight watchers  it was the only thing that has really worked for me in the past.  I have a bodybugg and will be using that program as well but more so to calculate calories burned


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hey peeps!  I pretty much started things up again yesterday.  So far so good!  Trying to take it one day at a time.

Bee!  Great job on quitting smoking!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey peeps!  I pretty much started things up again yesterday.  So far so good!  Trying to take it one day at a time.
> 
> Bee!  Great job on quitting smoking!



I agree one day at a time.  I am trying to not focus on yesterday or tomorrow just focusing on today....what was that saying we use to say here "slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## redlight

WI_DisneyFan said:


> HAPPY (belated) NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Glad to see so many "original" Peeps back in action!  Hi to all of you!
> 
> I saw a few people mention their goals for 2010.  Mine is to lose 20 pounds.  For pretty much all of 2009, I stayed the same.  Lost a few, gained a few, etc.  I think I did ok over the holidays.  I haven't weighed myself yet in 2010 because I've had the flu since last week which really threw me for a loop.  And I wanted to get a "true" weight so I'm waiting until this Friday to get my new starting weight.



Good luck to you! I have about 20 pounds to lose as well.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps,

Again popping my head in to say hello.  The holidays were the holidays.  I ate whatever I wanted, but today I started back on track.  So far so good.  I'm trying hard not to put a deadline on my weight loss, and just focusing on eating right so I am steadily losing weight and eventually I will see positive things happening in my body.

Most people love the beginning of the new year because of all the possibility, but I for some reason hate it.  For the past few years, it just makes me so depressed and I start to get really "philosophical" about my life.  Right now, I just keep thinking how I should be happy in my job and eager to get to work everyday.  Yes most people have days where they don't want to go to work, but most of my days are like that.  I work just to get through the day and so I can get to the weekend and have some time off.  And especially since this is only my 2nd year working since finishing grad school, that's not such a good thing.  I have a 2nd job working for a private practice after school (I work in a school just as a reminder) which I would love since the hours are less, the pay is more.  The downside is that I'd have to budget to plan for tax time (she doesn't take out taxes) and savings/retirement plus pay for my own health insurance.  With the increase in salary, it'd be possible, but sometimes my patients cancel - and some cancel a lot.  Which means I don't get paid when that happens.  I just want to find the place where I can see myself being in a few years.  And right now I don't see myself working at this school or for this district for more than a year or so more.  At least, not happily.  Anyway, that's my update.  I'd love your thoughts on it...it's not food related but still.


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon, nice to "see" you again.   

Caution -- cynicism ahead, and I would imagine that I will get some pushback on this opinion.   However, I am 34 and have been working at various companies in basically the same job (software engineer) for 13 years.   

I would bet that if you polled 50 people, 48 would feel the way that you do about your job.   Unfortunately, I don't think that school and such generally prepare us for the drudgery that life really is, unless you are really lucky.  

When I was 24-25 (about 3-4 years after I finished school), I went through a major crisis about all of it.  Is this all there is?  But what about all the possiblities, the things I could do?   

Now, I think.. you know, it could be a lot worse.   Sure, I would love to work less and get paid more.   However, I am not a rock star, or a professional athlete, and I am sure no millionaire... but I have a good job, a nice house, etc., and I have learned to be mostly content with what I have achieved.  

Okay, flame away!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> Shannon, nice to "see" you again.
> 
> Caution -- cynicism ahead, and I would imagine that I will get some pushback on this opinion.   However, I am 34 and have been working at various companies in basically the same job (software engineer) for 13 years.
> 
> I would bet that if you polled 50 people, 48 would feel the way that you do about your job.   Unfortunately, I don't think that school and such generally prepare us for the drudgery that life really is, unless you are really lucky.
> 
> When I was 24-25 (about 3-4 years after I finished school), I went through a major crisis about all of it.  Is this all there is?  But what about all the possiblities, the things I could do?
> 
> Now, I think.. you know, it could be a lot worse.   Sure, I would love to work less and get paid more.   However, I am not a rock star, or a professional athlete, and I am sure no millionaire... but I have a good job, a nice house, etc., and I have learned to be mostly content with what I have achieved.
> 
> Okay, flame away!



No flaming here!  I agree with Kat and can also add that now, as an almost 48 year old....the monetary benefits get better as time goes on.  You are just starting out and those first several years are the toughest.


----------



## Sandy321

*Bee*  On Today's episode of the Bonnie Hunt show http://www.bonniehunt.com/  Paul McKenna was on - he helped various people with problems - she has a 6 min clip of the man he helped to "quit smoking"
 This is a HUGE step for you - my mom smokes and has quit many times - she gets so much comfort from smoking!!  HUGS keep at it - one day at a time!!!

*Kat* DH is a software engineer - I can say he has btdt -felt that - early and often - he went into consultant work for a time (said he felt like a lady of the evening as he was treated poorly many times at the various places he was working at - now... he has been out of work for 4 months - he was laid off from a small company that he loved - at that company he took a pay cut because it was less stress but more rewarding work - he helped design a NICU unit for helicopter transfers!!  4 months later, fingers crossed and he may get to work on a DREAM JOB!! - I'll post if and when he signs on a dotted line -expected start date Jan 24!)

Its easy to focus on the here and now - and the only time dh has changed jobs is when he was forced to thru reduction in staff... company foreclosures...

*Aaron* I look forward to your inspiration - one day at a time!!  You get very focused and dedicated!!  Thank you!

*Disneyfreak *are you still doing agility classes with your dog?  DH got me a puppy for Christmas - I think he is a corgi mix and needs agility classes!!  Did I ever post last year?  DS#2 fell at UofI hit his head, really bad brain injury - internal - completely healed (praise God) but - he's now at UIC in Chicago!!  Lots has changed for us in a year!!  (I've mainly grown around the middle...)

*Wonders* so for the reasons above - I'm realy hesitant about this start - its like I have this "fear" of failing - which becomes a "self fulfilling prophecy... 

So as others have said - one day at a time!!

(but my "day" wont start until Jan 16 )

Getting into full race mode!!  We leave Thursday - I run Saturday (BRRRR predictions are for the weather to be 10 degrees warmer than what it is here in CHICAGO!!  On Saturday - at 3AM  race starts at 5:40 23,000 people have to line up - we have to be there around 2AM!!  )


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> Shannon, nice to "see" you again.
> 
> Caution -- cynicism ahead, and I would imagine that I will get some pushback on this opinion.   However, I am 34 and have been working at various companies in basically the same job (software engineer) for 13 years.
> 
> I would bet that if you polled 50 people, 48 would feel the way that you do about your job.   Unfortunately, I don't think that school and such generally prepare us for the drudgery that life really is, unless you are really lucky.
> 
> When I was 24-25 (about 3-4 years after I finished school), I went through a major crisis about all of it.  Is this all there is?  But what about all the possiblities, the things I could do?
> 
> Now, I think.. you know, it could be a lot worse.   Sure, I would love to work less and get paid more.   However, I am not a rock star, or a professional athlete, and I am sure no millionaire... but I have a good job, a nice house, etc., and I have learned to be mostly content with what I have achieved.
> 
> Okay, flame away!



You are totally right - and most days that is how I feel, but then there are the days like today, where I just really hate life.  Even though I'm much luckier than most I know.  I do wonder though if there is another job out there that I might like better.  Or maybe I don't like the city I live in right now, but I'm hesitant to make those changes too.  So I just settle for mediocre.  It's sort of life in general that gets me down.  I don't really love the area I'm living in, but that is where my job is.  If I move somewhere else, I'd have to get a new job, etc.  And these days, those things are sort of stupid things to do.  I understand that many people don't love love their jobs, but I just want to like my job a little more than I do right now.


----------



## mousehouselover

Bee said:


> Quit smoking.. saturday!
> ate breakfast today... (choked it down-hated it)
> 
> 
> Here we go... I can do it!!!
> 
> 
> Bee



 Go Bee!! You can do it!!!



Wonders10 said:


> Most people love the beginning of the new year because of all the possibility, but I for some reason hate it.  For the past few years, it just makes me so depressed and I start to get really "philosophical" about my life.



This is how I feel around my birthday. It doesn't help that it's just before the beginning of the holiday season. I look back at the year, see what's happened in my life and start to get depressed about all the things I didn't get to accomplish and how the time is getting away from me. It's hard to look at where you are and know what's geting in the way of being a happier person. For me, work was a huge part of that. Three years ago, I took some classes and trained for a new job. It was the best thing I could've done. I was way to involved and burned out in my previous job and needed a whole new direction in my life. 



HockeyKat said:


> I would bet that if you polled 50 people, 48 would feel the way that you do about your job.   Unfortunately, I don't think that school and such generally prepare us for the drudgery that life really is, unless you are really lucky.
> 
> When I was 24-25 (about 3-4 years after I finished school), I went through a major crisis about all of it.  Is this all there is?  But what about all the possiblities, the things I could do?
> 
> Now, I think.. you know, it could be a lot worse.   Sure, I would love to work less and get paid more.   However, I am not a rock star, or a professional athlete, and I am sure no millionaire... but I have a good job, a nice house, etc., and I have learned to be mostly content with what I have achieved.
> 
> Okay, flame away!



No flames here. I am part of the 2 that are very happy with my job. Even now with as much as I am struggling with learning a whole lot of new things. I found that the people make a huge difference in how I feel about my work. I've some really supportive supervisors since I joined my company and I am so thankful that I have been blessed this way. 

I need to get back on the peep wagon. We went to the store and I stocked up on healthy stuff for my meals. I can buy lunch for $1 every day but it doesn't seem like a healthy meal. I know it has to be healthy and mostly balanced but the portions are too big and it's certianly not low calorie. 

I spent most of the weekend at WDW with friends. We ate too much. Last night our friends treated us to Artist's Point. It was so good. DH and I had never eaten there before. We let the kids head off to MK by themselves and the adults had a great time.  

Today at work was a bit better than last week. I am settling in a bit more and expect to be much more confidient by the end of the week. My coworkers have been going easy on me; thankfully, which helps a lot. I did get the opportunity to joke around a bit this afternoon. Here's a bit of the conversation:

Co-worker (former dept head You're doing a great job.
Me: I feel like I'm always 2 steps behind.
CW: But we've been doing this for years and you've just started.
Me: I suppose it doesn't help that I have six people adding to my work load all the time.
CW: Six is a slow day, it's more like 50..... 

We all got a good laugh over that. It sure helps to temper the frustration with laughter. I still have too much left undone at the end of the day but I know I'll get there eventually. Hopefully I'll find my groove soon.


----------



## Bee

Breakfast was Honey Bunches of Oats (peaches)
Did not like
am going to try oatmeal tomorrow..

Still no smokes... not really missing it... which is hard to believe... I smoked over a pack a day....

Thanks for the support.. I am reading all of your posts... just not posting yet...

Just know I support you as well!!!


Bee


----------



## HockeyKat

Sandy, I hope he gets it!!  




Wonders10 said:


> You are totally right - and most days that is how I feel, but then there are the days like today, where I just really hate life.  Even though I'm much luckier than most I know.  I do wonder though if there is another job out there that I might like better.  Or maybe I don't like the city I live in right now, but I'm hesitant to make those changes too.  So I just settle for mediocre.  It's sort of life in general that gets me down.  I don't really love the area I'm living in, but that is where my job is.  If I move somewhere else, I'd have to get a new job, etc.  And these days, those things are sort of stupid things to do.  I understand that many people don't love love their jobs, but I just want to like my job a little more than I do right now.



Oh, I definitely have days that I hate life!!  Just that I try to talk myself through them a bit more now.  

I have changed jobs 4 times since 2005, all voluntary, and every one was a step toward a better one, not to mention I have almost doubled my salary in the process!   I do like my job now, or at least as well as I have liked any job, and like Noni said, mostly because of the people I work with.   Plus I finally got promoted to management about 4 months ago, which I have been working toward for years, so I at least feel like I am moving forward and not stagnating.   

Btw, when I was 25, I moved from Chicago to Raleigh (not knowing anyone), just because I didn't like the area I was in and figured I might as well get out before I had roots there.   Best decision I ever made.  

Maybe it is time for a change... change can at least help to show you what you do and don't want out of life.   Or at the very least give you new stories!


----------



## lovealldisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> HAPPY (belated) NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Glad to see so many "original" Peeps back in action!  Hi to all of you!
> 
> I saw a few people mention their goals for 2010.  Mine is to lose 20 pounds.  For pretty much all of 2009, I stayed the same.  Lost a few, gained a few, etc.  I think I did ok over the holidays.  I haven't weighed myself yet in 2010 because I've had the flu since last week which really threw me for a loop.  And I wanted to get a "true" weight so I'm waiting until this Friday to get my new starting weight.
> 
> So anyway, after taking a year off from healthy eating and exercising, I'm back at it.  I spent this weekend getting myself setup for a great year.  Purged the pantry of anything that might tempt me a little too much to stray from my diet.  Got my treadmill fixed on Thursday.  Organized my workout area with some old A/V equipment that I had sitting in my basement -- TV, stereo, DVD player.  I have a bunch of DVD season sets from old 1-hour action/drama TV series waiting to be watched (The A-Team and Night Rider to name two off the top of my head).  Each episode is around 45 minutes (sans commercials), which is the perfect amount of time for a jog or light run.  I have no excuses now to not go down there and hit it hard.
> 
> So hopefully on January 1, 2011 I'll be sitting here in the 140's and FINALLY at my goal weight.
> 
> Have a great year everybody!



Hi Aarron! 
Happy New Year to you to!  Good to see you! Hope you are feeling better. I went to mother-in-laws yesterday and she is flat out sick in bed. I pray I don't get it! I have been sick free so far and don't want to be! 



HockeyKat said:


> Shannon, nice to "see" you again.
> 
> Caution -- cynicism ahead, and I would imagine that I will get some pushback on this opinion.   However, I am 34 and have been working at various companies in basically the same job (software engineer) for 13 years.
> 
> I would bet that if you polled 50 people, 48 would feel the way that you do about your job.   Unfortunately, I don't think that school and such generally prepare us for the drudgery that life really is, unless you are really lucky.
> 
> When I was 24-25 (about 3-4 years after I finished school), I went through a major crisis about all of it.  Is this all there is?  But what about all the possiblities, the things I could do?
> 
> Now, I think.. you know, it could be a lot worse.   Sure, I would love to work less and get paid more.   However, I am not a rock star, or a professional athlete, and I am sure no millionaire... but I have a good job, a nice house, etc., and I have learned to be mostly content with what I have achieved.
> 
> Okay, flame away!



Nope totally agree! I went through the same crisis at 24-25 too! I think everyone has. I finally at the age of 42 have found a job that I really like! (well I've been there 5 years now) But I went back to school because I just wasn't happy. Best thing I ever did. 



Bee said:


> Breakfast was Honey Bunches of Oats (peaches)
> Did not like
> am going to try oatmeal tomorrow..
> 
> Still no smokes... not really missing it... which is hard to believe... I smoked over a pack a day....
> 
> Thanks for the support.. I am reading all of your posts... just not posting yet...
> 
> Just know I support you as well!!!
> 
> 
> Bee




I am so proud of you! Quitting smoking is hard. I never smoked but my mother did and I saw her struggle with quitting for years. You can do it. One day at a time. Plus it doesn't hurt that you have the BEST support right here on the peeps thread.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sandy321 said:


> *Kat* DH is a software engineer - I can say he has btdt -felt that - early and often - he went into consultant work for a time (said he felt like a lady of the evening as he was treated poorly many times at the various places he was working at - now... he has been out of work for 4 months - he was laid off from a small company that he loved - at that company he took a pay cut because it was less stress but more rewarding work - he helped design a NICU unit for helicopter transfers!!  4 months later, fingers crossed and he may get to work on a DREAM JOB!! - I'll post if and when he signs on a dotted line -expected start date Jan 24!)
> 
> *Disneyfreak *are you still doing agility classes with your dog?  DH got me a puppy for Christmas - I think he is a corgi mix and needs agility classes!!  Did I ever post last year?  DS#2 fell at UofI hit his head, really bad brain injury - internal - completely healed (praise God) but - he's now at UIC in Chicago!!  Lots has changed for us in a year!!  (I've mainly grown around the middle...)
> 
> Getting into full race mode!!  We leave Thursday - I run Saturday (BRRRR predictions are for the weather to be 10 degrees warmer than what it is here in CHICAGO!!  On Saturday - at 3AM  race starts at 5:40 23,000 people have to line up - we have to be there around 2AM!!  )



Sandy,

Good luck to your DH.  I'm crossing my fingers that all goes well with the dream job!

Puppy!  Woo Hoo!

I'm glad that your son is ok, how very scary!

Good luck running.  I remember you doing that in the past.  I really admire you for this!


----------



## Sandy321

pixie dust 112 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Good luck to your DH.  I'm crossing my fingers that all goes well with the dream job!
> 
> Puppy!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> I'm glad that your son is ok, how very scary!
> 
> Good luck running.  I remember you doing that in the past.  I really admire you for this!



Thank you so much...

again - I'm doing this purely to go to Disney... sad that!  I really thought THIS year would be different!'


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all!  Went to WW last night and after not tracking my points well last week well I LOST! -.8  its not much but I am happy I lost! 

Have a great day everyone and eat healthy!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm sure if anyone saw my post but I was wondering if anyone had the old C25K program where they start you walking.

Someone asked what that is and it is a program where you start on the couch "c" and at the end of the program you can run a 5K Couch 2 5K.  When I did it last spring it started out walking for the first two weeks now it starts running right away but as I have not worked out since the spring/early summer I just want to start with walking.

Bee good job on the smoking - I quit 12 years ago it gets easier believe me.

Sandy - I hope you're doing a TR because I really enjoyed your last one.  You are the reason I started to want to run! and my ultimate goal of course is to run in the WDW marathon, some day.


----------



## Bee

My new motto... I choose to live.... I quit smoking- because I choose to live... not for anyone else... for me... I want to live...

I am eating better and want to loose weight... because, I choose to live...I am picking ME this year... If I do not start to take care of me... my children will not have ME... and I WANT to be there for my kids... and for me... I am only 42... I have a lot of LIVING left to do.....!!!!


So say it with me...

I CHOOSE TO LIVE.... come with me!!!!

Luv ya all,
Belinda (Bee)


----------



## Tinkabella

OMG...is that Pixie I see !


----------



## lovealldisney

Bee said:


> My new motto... I choose to live.... I quit smoking- because I choose to live... not for anyone else... for me... I want to live...
> 
> I am eating better and want to loose weight... because, I choose to live...I am picking ME this year... If I do not start to take care of me... my children will not have ME... and I WANT to be there for my kids... and for me... I am only 42... I have a lot of LIVING left to do.....!!!!
> 
> 
> So say it with me...
> 
> I CHOOSE TO LIVE.... come with me!!!!
> 
> Luv ya all,
> Belinda (Bee)




Great motto!!!! I CHOOSE to live to!


----------



## LMO429

Bee said:


> My new motto... I choose to live.... I quit smoking- because I choose to live... not for anyone else... for me... I want to live...
> 
> I am eating better and want to loose weight... because, I choose to live...I am picking ME this year... If I do not start to take care of me... my children will not have ME... and I WANT to be there for my kids... and for me... I am only 42... I have a lot of LIVING left to do.....!!!!
> 
> 
> So say it with me...
> 
> I CHOOSE TO LIVE.... come with me!!!!
> 
> Luv ya all,
> Belinda (Bee)



Love It! I choose to live!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Bee said:


> My new motto... I choose to live.... I quit smoking- because I choose to live... not for anyone else... for me... I want to live...
> 
> I am eating better and want to loose weight... because, I choose to live...I am picking ME this year... If I do not start to take care of me... my children will not have ME... and I WANT to be there for my kids... and for me... I am only 42... I have a lot of LIVING left to do.....!!!!
> 
> 
> So say it with me...
> 
> I CHOOSE TO LIVE.... come with me!!!!
> 
> Luv ya all,
> Belinda (Bee)



Love you too (((HUG))) I choose to live as well!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm sure if anyone saw my post but I was wondering if anyone had the old C25K program where they start you walking.
> 
> Someone asked what that is and it is a program where you start on the couch "c" and at the end of the program you can run a 5K Couch 2 5K.  When I did it last spring it started out walking for the first two weeks now it starts running right away but as I have not worked out since the spring/early summer I just want to start with walking.
> 
> Bee good job on the smoking - I quit 12 years ago it gets easier believe me.
> 
> Sandy - I hope you're doing a TR because I really enjoyed your last one.  You are the reason I started to want to run! and my ultimate goal of course is to run in the WDW marathon, some day.



I want to do c25k, but I am also not ready to run yet.  Therefoe I am going to start out with walking for a couple of weeks and then hopefully I'll be ready to get to the 1st week of C25K!



Bee said:


> My new motto... I choose to live.... I quit smoking- because I choose to live... not for anyone else... for me... I want to live...
> 
> I am eating better and want to loose weight... because, I choose to live...I am picking ME this year... If I do not start to take care of me... my children will not have ME... and I WANT to be there for my kids... and for me... I am only 42... I have a lot of LIVING left to do.....!!!!
> 
> 
> So say it with me...
> 
> I CHOOSE TO LIVE.... come with me!!!!
> 
> Luv ya all,
> Belinda (Bee)



Bravo Bee!  I choose to live!


Tinkabella said:


> OMG...is that Pixie I see !



Oui, Tinkabella ~ C'est moi!

How are you?


----------



## Bee

I feel good.... We can do this...

I appreciate you all liking my new motto!

I am going to say it everyday!

I Choose to LIVE!!

Have a great day all!

Bee


----------



## LMO429

Last night I made Enchilada Chicken's from the Biggest Loser Family Cookbook they were awesome! and healthy too!

Today I have to wait around all day for my incline treadmill to be delivered and then I have to wait for my unhandy husband to try to put it together


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> Last night I made Enchilada Chicken's from the Biggest Loser Family Cookbook they were awesome! and healthy too!
> 
> Today I have to wait around all day for my incline treadmill to be delivered and then I have to wait for my unhandy husband to try to put it together




ohhh... I'd love the receipe! Would you mind sharing?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wow, very quiet around here.  Was everyone out exercising yesterfay?

I am -3 today...is Friday still weigh in day?


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

I'm still planning on posting my loss/gain on Fridays - I'm trying to get back in the habit!

This week I'm down -2.4 - most of it is probably water weight, but I'll take it!

Do we have any plans for a challenge?  I know we haven't had an organized one in a while, but it might be good motivation for those of us getting back from holiday splurges... 

Maybe a Valentine's Day challenge?


----------



## Sparkie

FREEZING TO DEATH HERE IN THE "DEEP SOUTH" !!!!

No change this week.  Having a hard time getting started.  Looking for a better week next week.  Trying not to focus on the numbers just healthy choices. One step at a time- right?- WI Disney Fan


----------



## lovealldisney

I'm here! I post my weight loss on TUE. Was out shoveling yesterday big snow storm!!


----------



## LMO429

One of my resolutions was to first focus on getting healthy, eating right and working out more consistently and not focus on the number on the scale.  I am going to weigh in again Feb 2nd..at that time my first mini goal is a solid month of just good overall health and then from there I promise I will weigh in once a week.  I thinking weighing myself right now would hinder me more than it would help me right now.

We got some snow here as well.  I hate when the hubby is at work and I am off from work on a snow day and I get stuck shoveling lol


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all are doing well. Went back to school but are out for the past Thursday and today because of how cold it is. It's freezing, I'm wearing about 3 layers of clothes, and 2 blankets!

I think I've lost the 6 pounds I gained on break (okay maybe not in week, but I sure feel like I did!). I feel a lot better, but it's hard being at home where you focus on food a lot. I've worked out more than an hour everyday since New Years Eve except my one day off which I made up with all my overage hours. I feel great, the 3 minutes and 2 minute intervals on the treadmill are getting easier and easier. Keeping myself motivated with the fit blogs I read. 

Nat, you have a 5K this weekend do you not? GOOD LUCK! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Found this on a coupon blog I frequent: http://www.podworkoutmusic.com/SUBWAY/

Biggest Loser free workout mix. 
It has: paparazzi, umbrella, stronger, 4 minutes, love story, second chance, no suprise, sugar, american boy, when I grow up, damaged, & bleeding love.
It's regularly $10. I just downloaded, it takes about 30 minutes for all of it to be downloaded though. Then you have to open the ZIP folder and paste them to your itunes/zune/whatever player you use folder. They are mixes so not the regular song, it's at 128 BPM. They're good!

ETA: http://www.amazon.com/Leslie-Sanson...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262970543&sr=8-1

Free Leslie Sansones effortless weight loss book. It's for the Kindle, but if you download the Kindle for the PC, you can get it on your computer. Kindle PC is a free program, I have it on my computer, it's great.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Happy weigh-in Friday!



UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I'm still planning on posting my loss/gain on Fridays - I'm trying to get back in the habit!
> 
> This week I'm down -2.4 - most of it is probably water weight, but I'll take it!
> 
> Do we have any plans for a challenge?  I know we haven't had an organized one in a while, but it might be good motivation for those of us getting back from holiday splurges...
> 
> Maybe a Valentine's Day challenge?


Great job on the loss!  I probably won't participate in a challenge this time around, but I'd be happy to keep track for you!  



Sparkie said:


> FREEZING TO DEATH HERE IN THE "DEEP SOUTH" !!!!
> 
> No change this week.  Having a hard time getting started.  Looking for a better week next week.  Trying not to focus on the numbers just healthy choices. One step at a time- right?- WI Disney Fan


I've had "Slow and Steady Wins the Race" in my signature, next to my WISH ribbons, for going on three years now.  (Or has it been longer than that?)  The only real way to lose weight and keep it off is to make lifestyle changes, and I really feel like those are easier to take in small doses.  I think it is said that it takes two months for a new behavior to become a habit.  So if you pick just one thing a quarter to focus on, in a year you'll have made four significant changes to your life.



lovealldisney said:


> I'm here! I post my weight loss on TUE. Was out shoveling yesterday big snow storm!!


Shoveling replaced my workout yesterday and this morning.  I was out there for over an hour both times, and was drenched in sweat when I took off my winter gear.  It was great exercise, though! 



LMO429 said:


> One of my resolutions was to first focus on getting healthy, eating right and working out more consistently and not focus on the number on the scale.  I am going to weigh in again Feb 2nd..at that time my first mini goal is a solid month of just good overall health and then from there I promise I will weigh in once a week.  I thinking weighing myself right now would hinder me more than it would help me right now.
> 
> We got some snow here as well.  I hate when the hubby is at work and I am off from work on a snow day and I get stuck shoveling lol


I can definitely understand where you are coming from.  Personally, I need the accountability that stepping on a scale provides me.  But I've just learned not to make any drastic changes based solely on that.  I have to look at the big picture (am I eating right, exercising enough, etc.) before changing my routine at all.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Found this on a coupon blog I frequent: http://www.podworkoutmusic.com/SUBWAY/
> 
> Biggest Loser free workout mix.
> It has: paparazzi, umbrella, stronger, 4 minutes, love story, second chance, no suprise, sugar, american boy, when I grow up, damaged, & bleeding love.
> It's regularly $10. I just downloaded, it takes about 30 minutes for all of it to be downloaded though. Then you have to open the ZIP folder and paste them to your itunes/zune/whatever player you use folder. They are mixes so not the regular song, it's at 128 BPM. They're good!
> 
> ETA: http://www.amazon.com/Leslie-Sanson...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262970543&sr=8-1
> 
> Free Leslie Sansones effortless weight loss book. It's for the Kindle, but if you download the Kindle for the PC, you can get it on your computer. Kindle PC is a free program, I have it on my computer, it's great.


Great tips!  Honestly, I don't recognize any of those songs that you mentioned.  I am so out of the music loop, it is ridiculous.  I watched Dick Clark's Rockin' New Years, and felt really old.  But anyway, saving money is always a good thing.  I'll have to check those out!

So since I don't remember what I weighed last time I stepped on a scale, I'm taking today's weight as my starting point for 2010.  I was 165 this morning, which I know is up about 1.5 from early November (pre-holidays). Not too bad, all things considered (Disney trip, holidays, etc.).  So with that being said, my goal for 2010 is to finish the year at 145, or to lose 20 pounds.  That would actually put me way under my original goal weight of 155, but I was close to 155 a year and a half ago (I spent one glorious week around 157 before gaining 10 back over the holidays), and it wasn't even close to where I want to be.  So I adjusted my goal to 145, and we'll see how happy I am WHEN I get there this year.  It is just over 1.5 pounds per month; less than a pound every two weeks.  I know I can do that.  I also want to run in my first 5k this year, and having my treadmill fixed will help me train for that using the Couch to 5k program.  I've never been a runner, so this will definitly be a challenge.  

Hopefully I'll have a nice number to report next week.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## redlight

I'm down 2 this week, which means that I'm almost done with the weight I put on with the holidays and can focus on getting rid of more "old fat". I'm trying to keep my late day calories lower, and am looking for low cal snacks other than veggies.


----------



## lovealldisney

redlight said:


> I'm down 2 this week, which means that I'm almost done with the weight I put on with the holidays and can focus on getting rid of more "old fat". I'm trying to keep my late day calories lower, and am looking for low cal snacks other than veggies.



How about 98% fat free popcorn? I like a small apple with a tbls. of peanut butter. Any kind of fruit would be good.


----------



## redlight

I hadn't thought of popcorn. Good idea! I do like to eat fruit in the evenings. I also like peanut butter, but alas, pb isn't exactly low cal.


----------



## Bee

I will not be posting weight as of yet... I will get an accurate weight for myself when I go to the dr for my yearly on Martin Luther King Day...

I have my girl day... both pap and mammogram.... Good Times... lol

Why oh why am I up NOW.... OT, OT, OT... I get to make a little extra money!! :O)  working from 6-10am.. kids wont even miss me.... 

Anyway... 1 week today.. no smoking... yay me!!!  

I choose to LIVE....  =)

Later,
Bee


----------



## DisneyLaura

::Snow_White:: said:


> Found this on a coupon blog I frequent: http://www.podworkoutmusic.com/SUBWAY/
> 
> Biggest Loser free workout mix.
> It has: paparazzi, umbrella, stronger, 4 minutes, love story, second chance, no suprise, sugar, american boy, when I grow up, damaged, & bleeding love.
> It's regularly $10. I just downloaded, it takes about 30 minutes for all of it to be downloaded though. Then you have to open the ZIP folder and paste them to your itunes/zune/whatever player you use folder. They are mixes so not the regular song, it's at 128 BPM. They're good!
> 
> ETA: http://www.amazon.com/Leslie-Sanson...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262970543&sr=8-1
> 
> Free Leslie Sansones effortless weight loss book. It's for the Kindle, but if you download the Kindle for the PC, you can get it on your computer. Kindle PC is a free program, I have it on my computer, it's great.



I'm downloading it as we speak - thanks for the link



Bee said:


> I will not be posting weight as of yet... I will get an accurate weight for myself when I go to the dr for my yearly on Martin Luther King Day...
> 
> I have my girl day... both pap and mammogram.... Good Times... lol
> 
> Why oh why am I up NOW.... OT, OT, OT... I get to make a little extra money!! :O)  working from 6-10am.. kids wont even miss me....
> 
> Anyway... 1 week today.. no smoking... yay me!!!
> 
> I choose to LIVE....  =)
> 
> Later,
> Bee



I go for 1/2 of girl thing on the 19th I think, just pap no mammo

Yeah on the not smoking thing

I forgot to get into the habit of weighing in on Friday so I'm doing it today - I'm a samer but doing good with the soda and only drinking water or flavored seltzer


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well!

I ate a little much today, but I got in my C25K run. I ended up eating a bowl of cereal for lunch (LOVE honey bunches of oats, almond!), and then was asked to go out with a family member to lunch. I went because I haven't seen them in awhile, and I ended up getting a chicken sandwich and fries. I haven't had fries (maybe once or twice baked) in about 2 years, so it was really an odd experience. The chicken sandwich was greasy and the fries were crazy greasy. I'm glad I ate it though, because I realized how much I love the food I usually eat much more. The fries weren't good and I don't miss that fast food at all! 

Have a great evening!


----------



## natale1980

I don't have time to catch up on everyone's posts, We're still in Disney World right now.  BUT - I just wanted to say that the 5K went awesomely!!! All I could have asked for was better weather (it's in the 20's right now, it snowed today).  

hope everyone is doing well... I'll catch up when we get home on the 18th.

-nat


----------



## redlight

Nat, congrats! Too bad that you had to deal with snow in Florida.


----------



## dwheatl

Bee said:


> I will not be posting weight as of yet... I will get an accurate weight for myself when I go to the dr for my yearly on Martin Luther King Day...
> 
> I have my girl day... both pap and mammogram.... Good Times... lol
> 
> Why oh why am I up NOW.... OT, OT, OT... I get to make a little extra money!! :O)  working from 6-10am.. kids wont even miss me....
> 
> Anyway... 1 week today.. no smoking... yay me!!!
> 
> I choose to LIVE....  =)
> 
> Later,
> Bee



Woo hoo on the 1 week of not smoking. I remember how hard it was when I quit. You go, girl!



natale1980 said:


> I don't have time to catch up on everyone's posts, We're still in Disney World right now.  BUT - I just wanted to say that the 5K went awesomely!!! All I could have asked for was better weather (it's in the 20's right now, it snowed today).
> 
> hope everyone is doing well... I'll catch up when we get home on the 18th.
> 
> -nat


 Hooray on the 5K. Crazy about the snow. I bet the WDW planners never thought they'd have to contend with that!

I weighed in at WW today, first time back since Christmas. I'm up 2.2, but I know it was much worse than that when we got home from San Francisco last Sunday. I had a week to undo some of the damage. I'm really going to focus on writing everything down this week, good or bad. That seems to make the biggest difference for me.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Sandy321 said:


> *Disneyfreak *are you still doing agility classes with your dog?  DH got me a puppy for Christmas - I think he is a corgi mix and needs agility classes!!  Did I ever post last year?  DS#2 fell at UofI hit his head, really bad brain injury - internal - completely healed (praise God) but - he's now at UIC in Chicago!!  Lots has changed for us in a year!!  (I've mainly grown around the middle...)



We do still take Jasper to agility. It really helps with some activity for her, and she tends to listen to us better now. I do remember about your son. I'm so happy to hear that he's healed and doing well. Tell the whole family I said hi! 



Wonders10 said:


> You are totally right - and most days that is how I feel, but then there are the days like today, where I just really hate life.  Even though I'm much luckier than most I know.  I do wonder though if there is another job out there that I might like better.  Or maybe I don't like the city I live in right now, but I'm hesitant to make those changes too.  So I just settle for mediocre.  It's sort of life in general that gets me down.  I don't really love the area I'm living in, but that is where my job is.  If I move somewhere else, I'd have to get a new job, etc.  And these days, those things are sort of stupid things to do.  I understand that many people don't love love their jobs, but I just want to like my job a little more than I do right now.



I have had a number of jobs that I absolutely detested, and I am happy to say that the job I have now is pretty good. Not to say that I still don't "work for the weekend", but I do NOT dread going in and I like what I do. I still want to make photography work as a full time thing, and then I will have "found my bliss", but for now, I'm pretty happy. I couldn't always have said that. I think in time you will find a setting that is right for you too.  



LMO429 said:


> One of my resolutions was to first focus on getting healthy, eating right and working out more consistently and not focus on the number on the scale.  I am going to weigh in again Feb 2nd..at that time my first mini goal is a solid month of just good overall health and then from there I promise I will weigh in once a week.  I thinking weighing myself right now would hinder me more than it would help me right now.



I SO understand where you're coming from, and I think I need to focus on getting back into the right lifestyle right now too. That's my plan! Get back on the treadmill and bike, use the Wii Active, eat healthy, drink that water. 

Bee - Way to go on quitting smoking!!!


----------



## Bee

Linda you are looking downright beautiful in your pics!!!

dwheatl- you have always been awesome... I luv ya!

trying to get my girls up for church.. Dani acolytes today.. it is 720 and church is at 830.....

Hope all are doing well!!!

I am trying to get DisneyJo back here.... hopefully I will succeed!!

 Bee


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

Last week was iffy food wise, but I still managed to lose a half pound.  Better than gaining, right?  Last week I was trying to do south beach, but it really is not the plan for me.  Yes the weight comes off quicker than with other plans, but I miss certain foods way too much - and nuts and cheese get old fast.  So I'm going back to my old standby - WW.  I know it works and you really can eat anything, as long as you track it.

I'm heading to Disney on Friday after work, with my mom, niece and nephew.  My niece's birthday was yesterday and my nephew's b-day is Thursday so we are taking them to celebrate at WDW.  Nice gift, huh?  It should be fun, I feel like we are all so busy now I never get to spend time with them, and we haven't taken them to disney in a really long time.  I'm going to splurge for sure but my mom and I have already talked about make smarter choices - like splitting one order of fries and getting the fruit/veggie side to split.  As opposed to us both getting fries.  And I'm also not going to drink regular soda.  That is just wasted calories.  And I'm really trying to get myself out of that habit.  

I really want to start getting some exercise in, but it is really hard.  I'm up at 5:30 to get ready for work and I'm rushing as it is at that time.  Then I have my 2nd job after school and I'm usually there til 5, then I get Winston from doggie daycare and head home.  I still have to cook dinner, make lunch for the next day, get all my things together for the next day and sometimes do work!  It's usually 7 or so by the time I'm done with everything and I need at least 2 hours to wind down before I can go to sleep, which is way early on school nights so I really do feel like I'm running out of time in the day.  I do have friday, saturday, sunday to work out which is better than nothing I guess.  DVD's are not an option when Winston is home because he tries to attack and play with me.  And he hates walks...plus he's exhausted when he gets home after daycare anyway.  Suggestions on anything I could do?  Maybe just stretching - like yoga or something that I could just do for about 20 min while watching TV?  Then on the weekend I could get more cardio in?  

I'm feeling better about my job - I do get in moods where I wish or think I could be happier somewhere else, but I really do have it pretty good where I am at, jobwise and life in general.  And I am just starting out - I shouldn't expect it to be perfect right out of the gate.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!  It was bitterly cold down here - I'm about 2 hours south of Orlando.  Brrr.....I do kind of like it though.


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon, glad you are feeling better.   I know how hard it can be.   

As to the exercise, hmm.   I have the luxury of being able to take a longer lunch and work out then, plus I have a set cardio activity of hockey (games Sunday, practice Tues/Thurs nights).   

Can you take a walk at lunch, maybe?  Working out in the early AM for me is just not an option, and considering how early you get up, yikes, yikes, and yikes.   

The other option maybe is to get Winston from daycare, drop him off at home, and get in a 30 min or so circuit at a gym (if you have one available).   Or if you have a room in your house with a door, go in there, leave Winston out, and do some strength training, or get a mini stepper?    Or will you wind up with barking and scratching at the door?


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> Shannon, glad you are feeling better.   I know how hard it can be.
> 
> As to the exercise, hmm.   I have the luxury of being able to take a longer lunch and work out then, plus I have a set cardio activity of hockey (games Sunday, practice Tues/Thurs nights).
> 
> Can you take a walk at lunch, maybe?  Working out in the early AM for me is just not an option, and considering how early you get up, yikes, yikes, and yikes.
> 
> The other option maybe is to get Winston from daycare, drop him off at home, and get in a 30 min or so circuit at a gym (if you have one available).   Or if you have a room in your house with a door, go in there, leave Winston out, and do some strength training, or get a mini stepper?    Or will you wind up with barking and scratching at the door?



It's not so much him scratching and barking to get out, as it is "what will he destroy".  He has his moments and I totally do not trust him unattended for very long.  The only time he seems to stay out of trouble is in the morning when I shower.  Walking at lunch really won't work.  I work in a school so the good thing is that I am constantly walking from class to class, kid to kid picking up my students for their therapy so at least I'm not chained to my desk for 8 hours, but still it's not real exercise.  I think this week I am going to just focus on the food aspect, then after my trip to disney this weekend, I'll start doing some things at home a couple days a week that maybe won't be so distracting.  I live in 1-bdrm apt so there aren't many places for me to go - or for Winston to go


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wonders10 said:


> It's not so much him scratching and barking to get out, as it is "what will he destroy".  He has his moments and I totally do not trust him unattended for very long.  The only time he seems to stay out of trouble is in the morning when I shower.  Walking at lunch really won't work.  I work in a school so the good thing is that I am constantly walking from class to class, kid to kid picking up my students for their therapy so at least I'm not chained to my desk for 8 hours, but still it's not real exercise.  I think this week I am going to just focus on the food aspect, then after my trip to disney this weekend, I'll start doing some things at home a couple days a week that maybe won't be so distracting.  I live in 1-bdrm apt so there aren't many places for me to go - or for Winston to go



Can you get Winston 45 minutes to and hour later and exercise in between work and picking him up?


----------



## HockeyKat

Pixie, I was thinking that one too.  

Too bad gyms don't offer dog watching options!!


----------



## Wonders10

pixie dust 112 said:


> Can you get Winston 45 minutes to and hour later and exercise in between work and picking him up?





HockeyKat said:


> Pixie, I was thinking that one too.
> 
> Too bad gyms don't offer dog watching options!!



They are open until 7 so I could definitely pick him up later, but it's more the driving back and forth that kills me.  I leave work at 5 or 5:30, then to go home to work out, then I still have a good hour or so of things to do to get myself ready for the next day on top of picking him up.  I never really understood people who said they "didn't have time" to exercise, but I really do feel like I have very little time in my day to get in a workout.  Although, I'm sure if I really wanted to, I'd make time and figure something out.  Which eventually I'm sure I will.  For now, I'm going to stick with low impact stuff that I could do with Winston around, or things that I could sneak into my room to do for a few minutes before he has enough time to get into too much mischief.  And I will try really hard to get workouts in fri after work (don't do job #2 on fridays) and saturday/sunday.  3 days a week is better than 0 right?  Especially when right now I'm doing nothing.


----------



## HockeyKat

Is there a gym close to work that you could join?  If you have a Planet Fitness near you, they have $10/month specials.  

That way you could pack a bag that you had in your car, work out when you are done with work, pick up Winston, and head home to do the rest of your chores.

Since you live alone, I would also recommend doing most of your housework on weekends, and maybe even do a bunch of cooking on Sundays and refrigerating/freezing and then just having to heat up dinner when you get home.


----------



## dwheatl

I really love the Leslie Sansome walking videos, and you are not down on the floor, so Winston can't attack too bad. 
As a teacher, you also know that you need to work on discipline with Winston. Dogs and children will run your life if you let them, but you owe it to him and yourself to teach him how to behave. That might be a workout right there.


----------



## LMO429

I love when I come to this thread and I have to catch up!


I am literally been locking myself in my bedroom since 7pm..I ate as best I could this whole weekend and right around now I would love to raid my pantry and stuff my face but instead I am trying to distract myself.

I went out to dinner with friends on friday night I tried drinking alot of water and I passed on dessert.  I did little things like put my fork down between bites and tried to concentrate on teh conversation as oppose to the food

today I went to a bday party and I passed on cake.

I think once I get back into the 130s ill indulge on the cake at a party but until I get there I think I have to start passing on it.  the food was catered at the party and i tried to make healthy decisions I loaded up on salad but they had this honey mustard chicken I ate who knows what the calories were just tried to do some sort of portion control

sorry for the rambling its either rambling or go downstairs and EAT!


----------



## Sparkie

Well, I've heard it said to be careful what you wish for.....

I needed a jumpstart on my weight loss.......

I got one..... its the 48 hour top and bottom diet (vomiting and diarrhea) 

Bad news..... I seriously thought I might just wither up and DIE!

Good news..... Lost 5 pounds and my appetite.  So I am definately eating smaller portions just got to keep that one going.


The plan...

Step one:  Eat smaller portions.  I am not going to deny myself all of my guilty pleasures just yet but I can make a contract with myself to only eat half.

Step two:  Take back sometime for me.  Come spring it will be warm enough to walk outside.  DD2 has dance class 2 nights a week where there is a free walking track available.  And I drive right by this same walking track 3 other mornings on my way home from work.  So I think I could eaisly get in at least 3 days and work up to 5 days a week of walking.  

Step three:  Eat more fruits and veggies and less carbs.  Drink water - goodbye soda.

So what do ya think?


----------



## LMO429

Sparkie said:


> Well, I've heard it said to be careful what you wish for.....
> 
> I needed a jumpstart on my weight loss.......
> 
> I got one..... its the 48 hour top and bottom diet (vomiting and diarrhea)
> 
> Bad news..... I seriously thought I might just wither up and DIE!
> 
> Good news..... Lost 5 pounds and my appetite.  So I am definately eating smaller portions just got to keep that one going.
> 
> 
> The plan...
> 
> Step one:  Eat smaller portions.  I am not going to deny myself all of my guilty pleasures just yet but I can make a contract with myself to only eat half.
> 
> Step two:  Take back sometime for me.  Come spring it will be warm enough to walk outside.  DD2 has dance class 2 nights a week where there is a free walking track available.  And I drive right by this same walking track 3 other mornings on my way home from work.  So I think I could eaisly get in at least 3 days and work up to 5 days a week of walking.
> 
> Step three:  Eat more fruits and veggies and less carbs.  Drink water - goodbye soda.
> 
> So what do ya think?



Your plan sounds great! I would just suggest doing some form of resistance training 15 to 20 minutes 2x a week

You had the "NORO" cleanse as I like to call it


----------



## redlight

Sparkie said:


> Well, I've heard it said to be careful what you wish for.....
> 
> I needed a jumpstart on my weight loss.......
> 
> I got one..... its the 48 hour top and bottom diet (vomiting and diarrhea)
> 
> Bad news..... I seriously thought I might just wither up and DIE!
> 
> Good news..... Lost 5 pounds and my appetite.  So I am definately eating smaller portions just got to keep that one going.
> 
> 
> The plan...
> 
> Step one:  Eat smaller portions.  I am not going to deny myself all of my guilty pleasures just yet but I can make a contract with myself to only eat half.
> 
> Step two:  Take back sometime for me.  Come spring it will be warm enough to walk outside.  DD2 has dance class 2 nights a week where there is a free walking track available.  And I drive right by this same walking track 3 other mornings on my way home from work.  So I think I could eaisly get in at least 3 days and work up to 5 days a week of walking.
> 
> Step three:  Eat more fruits and veggies and less carbs.  Drink water - goodbye soda.
> 
> So what do ya think?



It reminds me of the line from The Devil Wears Prada, "I'm just a stomach flu away from my ideal weight". 

I like your plan.

I just saw that having hip fat may be protective against disease. That's where most of mine is!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/WellnessNews/butt-thigh-fat-make-healthier/story?id=9534982


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks redlight and LMO.

I'm feeling much better this evening.  I had some roasted chicken breast about 2 or 3 ounces, 2 TBS green beans, and 1 good TBS of scalloped potatoes for dinner.  Definately much less than I normally would have eaten.  I got a smaller plate and stopped when I felt full- left some chicken on my plate.  

Unfortunately I am shaped like an apple which is the "bad" disposition of fat.  I carry my weight from my rib cage to the top of my thighs.  "Apple" shape is associated with increased risk of diabetes and heart disease.  The good news.... in times of famine.... us "fluffy" people will outlast the "sticks" cause we've got more reserve fuel to live on


----------



## dwheatl

redlight said:


> I just saw that having hip fat may be protective against disease. That's where most of mine is!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/WellnessNews/butt-thigh-fat-make-healthier/story?id=9534982


 Well then, I should be healthy as a horse. A personal trainer told me I should go out for body-building with my legs. I don't think it was a compliment.



Sparkie said:


> Thanks redlight and LMO.
> 
> I'm feeling much better this evening.  I had some roasted chicken breast about 2 or 3 ounces, 2 TBS green beans, and 1 good TBS of scalloped potatoes for dinner.  Definately much less than I normally would have eaten.  I got a smaller plate and stopped when I felt full- left some chicken on my plate.
> 
> Unfortunately I am shaped like an apple which is the "bad" disposition of fat.  I carry my weight from my rib cage to the top of my thighs.  "Apple" shape is associated with increased risk of diabetes and heart disease.  The good news.... in times of famine.... us "fluffy" people will outlast the "sticks" cause we've got more reserve fuel to live on


 glad to hear you are feeling better. Your plan sounds good to me.


----------



## lovealldisney

Sparkie said:


> Thanks redlight and LMO.
> 
> I'm feeling much better this evening.  I had some roasted chicken breast about 2 or 3 ounces, 2 TBS green beans, and 1 good TBS of scalloped potatoes for dinner.  Definately much less than I normally would have eaten.  I got a smaller plate and stopped when I felt full- left some chicken on my plate.
> 
> Unfortunately I am shaped like an apple which is the "bad" disposition of fat.  I carry my weight from my rib cage to the top of my thighs.  "Apple" shape is associated with increased risk of diabetes and heart disease.  The good news.... in times of famine.... us "fluffy" people will outlast the "sticks" cause we've got more reserve fuel to live on




So glad you're feeling better. 

Went to WW last night I was up just a tiny bit. +4 At first I was really upset with myself. I seem to be up and down a bit with the weight loss. I am up a little one week and down a little the next week. Well I sat down and recalulated my points I can eat, it turns out I am eating to much in points. So my points value has gone down with the weight I have lost and this made me feel so much better. We shall see next week where I am. 

So our challenge this week with WW is we have to come up with 10 meals using only filling foods. Anyone else doing WW have the same challenge this week? 
Today for breakfast using filling foods:

Whole Wheat bagel 6 points
1 tbls FF cream cheese 1 point
Yogurt 2 points 


Lunch:
Progreso garden vegetable soup 3 points (for the whole can )
Lg apple 2 points
FF chocolate pudding 1 point

That makes two meals using filling foods. Have a great day every one!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> So glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Went to WW last night I was up just a tiny bit. +4 At first I was really upset with myself. I seem to be up and down a bit with the weight loss. I am up a little one week and down a little the next week. Well I sat down and recalulated my points I can eat, it turns out I am eating to much in points. So my points value has gone down with the weight I have lost and this made me feel so much better. We shall see next week where I am.
> 
> So our challenge this week with WW is we have to come up with 10 meals using only filling foods. Anyone else doing WW have the same challenge this week?
> Today for breakfast using filling foods:
> 
> Whole Wheat bagel 6 points
> 1 tbls FF cream cheese 1 point
> Yogurt 2 points
> 
> 
> Lunch:
> Progreso garden vegetable soup 3 points (for the whole can )
> Lg apple 2 points
> FF chocolate pudding 1 point
> 
> That makes two meals using filling foods. Have a great day every one!



For breakfast I made the following its 5 points on ww:
1 eziekel tortilla
3 egg whites
1/4 cup onions
2 tbsp tomatos
1 jennie o turkey bacon strip
1/4 cup shredded Reduced Fat Cheddar Cheese

its a breakfast burrito wrap and its delicious

I love love love the weight watcher bagels I try to limit how often I have them they are made from enriched flour which means most of the nutrients are taken out and it makes it more processed.  I am realistic when it comes to eating organic and non processed foods I do have them I just try to limit how often I eat them.  Like for example instead of having a ww bagel every morning I would substitute here an there with eziekel bread.  However at all costs I avoid high fructose corn syrup.  If its mentioned anywhere on the label I dont eat it.


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> For breakfast I made the following its 5 points on ww:
> 1 eziekel tortilla
> 3 egg whites
> 1/4 cup onions
> 2 tbsp tomatos
> 1 jennie o turkey bacon strip
> 1/4 cup shredded Reduced Fat Cheddar Cheese
> 
> its a breakfast burrito wrap and its delicious
> 
> I love love love the weight watcher bagels I try to limit how often I have them they are made from enriched flour which means most of the nutrients are taken out and it makes it more processed.  I am realistic when it comes to eating organic and non processed foods I do have them I just try to limit how often I eat them.  Like for example instead of having a ww bagel every morning I would substitute here an there with eziekel bread.  However at all costs I avoid high fructose corn syrup.  If its mentioned anywhere on the label I dont eat it.



I was at WW last night and someone mentioned tortilla's that are whole wheat from La Tortilla Factory if you buy the smaller ones (for those of you doing WW) I think a serving size is 2 tortilla's it's only 1 point. I went and bought some I am going to try them with taco's this week. They would be good to use them in a wrap to.


----------



## HockeyKat

I used to buy the Joseph's Flax Seed and Oat Pitas and use those as wraps, but they stopped carrying them in my store.   

They were awesome... tons of fiber and only 60 cals.  Sigh.


----------



## UGABelle

Hey Peeps!

Hope everyone is having a good week! 

I wanted to see if anyone has used Weight Watchers Online. I can get 12 weeks free through DH's work, so obviously there is no risk for me to try it, but I was just wondering if your experiences were good/bad/etc. and if you have any tips for me.  

I think I would use it mostly to track food (I use a spreadsheet currently) and find new recipes, but if you have any advice, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks!!


----------



## lovealldisney

UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone has used Weight Watchers Online. I can get 12 weeks free through DH's work, so obviously there is no risk for me to try it, but I was just wondering if your experiences were good/bad/etc. and if you have any tips for me.
> 
> I think I would use it mostly to track food (I use a spreadsheet currently) and find new recipes, but if you have any advice, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks!!




Hi UGABelle,
I haven't used WW on line but I can tell you the program works. For me I like to go to meetings, I like having people contact and I like feeling accountable for my weight loss. Plus in the meetings I have the opportunity to discuss anything coming up with in the week that may be a challenge for me (be it food or something else) and how to work around the situtuation. 
I think that with the on line program you can also attend meetings as well. I would go ahead and try it. It's free what have you got to lose. Good luck and tell us what you decided to do.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Hi Peeps! 

Finally the snow is melting here. I couldn't get out to where I use DSL, between that and working 50+ hours this week, I didn't get to post a loss this past week.  A loss that I'm actually excited about.  Here it is.........drum roll please (j/k  ) Friday the 8th, I weighed 151.5 lbs for a *-5 lb *weight loss. 
Good luck to every one and keep up the good work. No snow in the forecast so I'll be back Friday for weigh-in.


----------



## redlight

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Finally the snow is melting here. I couldn't get out to where I use DSL, between that and working 50+ hours this week, I didn't get to post a loss this past week.  A loss that I'm actually excited about.  Here it is.........drum roll please (j/k  ) Friday the 8th, I weighed 151.5 lbs for a *-5 lb *weight loss.
> Good luck to every one and keep up the good work. No snow in the forecast so I'll be back Friday for weigh-in.



 That's a huge loss. Congratulations!


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> I was at WW last night and someone mentioned tortilla's that are whole wheat from La Tortilla Factory if you buy the smaller ones (for those of you doing WW) I think a serving size is 2 tortilla's it's only 1 point. I went and bought some I am going to try them with taco's this week. They would be good to use them in a wrap to.



I use the large ones for burritos, fajitas, or just toasted over a flame with soup or chili. They're not great on their own, but filled with spicy yumminess, they work out just fine. I think they have added fiber along with the whole wheat.

Congrats on the loss, Fran!


----------



## Bee

Hi All,

I originally left this thread two years ago.. because, I would post things and then comments would be made in person and on line about what I posted.  I waited to come back... (some people here will remember that)

Well, the other day, I had things I had said brought to my attention again.. Someone knows I started posting again, even though that person has not posted on this site for a very long time...

So, as much as I luv ya all.... I can not be here... I was looking forward to the support and fun we used to have... but, frankly I can't ever have that again..

I am still not smoking... and still eating better... I wish you all well... I still choose to live!!!

Love ya,
Bee

I will continue to read the boards, share things I find interesting... if people are going to post on a public board, isnt it the intention that people read it and everything written becomes public information?  I will just choose to not be so open about myself..


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well!

Bee- I haven't been here long enough to know what happened, but good luck and congratulations on quitting smoking! 

Some of my friends and I are signed up for an evening college class 1 day a week for the whole semester and it's a 3 hour class so those days are going to be ridiculously difficult to exercise. I might just have to keep my workout on the weekends and make sure to save them for the days I have class. 

I've been becoming less and less motivated to workout since school started because I have so much work to do, but I'm still getting up and doing it anyway! This week has been so long! Food is doing okay, the dark chocolate m&ms are always tempting me when I open the fridge though. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## lovealldisney

Bee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I originally left this thread two years ago.. because, I would post things and then comments would be made in person and on line about what I posted.  I waited to come back... (some people here will remember that)
> 
> Well, the other day, I had things I had said brought to my attention again.. Someone knows I started posting again, even though that person has not posted on this site for a very long time...
> 
> So, as much as I luv ya all.... I can not be here... I was looking forward to the support and fun we used to have... but, frankly I can't ever have that again..
> 
> I am still not smoking... and still eating better... I wish you all well... I still choose to live!!!
> 
> Love ya,
> Bee
> 
> I will continue to read the boards, share things I find interesting... if people are going to post on a public board, isnt it the intention that people read it and everything written becomes public information?  I will just choose to not be so open about myself..




Say it isn't so!  I haven't been around long enough either to know what happened, I think this is terrible. I don't get it? I really am upset about this. You should be able to post here for support and encouragement.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Say it isn't so!  I haven't been around long enough either to know what happened, I think this is terrible. I don't get it? I really am upset about this. You should be able to post here for support and encouragement.



I agree! Bee I do not understand what is going on either but it's a shame that you feel you can not post here any longer.  We will always be here if you decide to change your mind.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Well having been here from the beginning, I do know what Bee is going through and it makes me very sad that she feels she can't post here.  We'll miss you Bee and I am glad that you are still going to read the thread.  Keep up the great work!  It is iomportant that you get healthy to be around for your beautiful daughters.  Feel free to PM me with your progress and to let me know how you are doing.  Maybe by PMing me it will help you to stick with the program....I think it will help me too!

I am scheduled to weigh in tomorrow and I think it is going to be a gain for me,  I am expectiong Aunt Flo and my Birthday was this week, so I didn't behave very well....a bad combination for stepping on the scale...oh wel;l there's always next week!


----------



## dwheatl

Bee - Wishing you the best. I don't know why someone would care if you post about quitting smoking and weight loss here. That just seems a little stalker-y and OCD. Anyway, like PD said, send a PM to me once in a while so we can stay in touch. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Sparkie

Bee  ..... I will miss you but you know we are always here when you are ready

Congratulations on quitting smoking!  That can be one of the hardest things to ever do.  My mom smoked for years and last year at age 60 she almost died.  She was in the hospital on a breathing machine.  Her lungs damaged from years of smoking.  Dont let that be your wake up call.  Cause you are right, you've got your girls and most importantly you've got yourself.  I would imagine that loosing weight would be a breeze compared to giving up smoking.  You are already 1 step forward on your quest of self improvement.  So much of our habits be it smoking, over eating, lack of exercising , whatever are more deeply rooted that what people see on the surface.  Heck,  if it werent for stress, I'd still weigh 120 (just a dream, just a dream) but as women, as wives, as mothers, as caregivers, as employees, as what ever else you choose to define yourself with, I have often found that the person that gets left off the list is "ME"..... I just keep loosing that girl.  She used to be fun and spontaneous and healthly thin. Now she is everything to everybody, and they pull her to to point where she thinks she might snap or explode so to curb those out of control moment or so it seems I induldge in some more out of control behavior and any and everything in sight trying to stuff down feelings, anxieties, and mostly "ME"

Whew! that was a long ramble.....

My point.... we all come here with stuff.  Its our stuff and our struggle to deal with the stuff that gives us common ground. 

We post here because we need our innermost thoughts to be heard.  there may be another peep feeling just as lost and now that peep can cling to you for support.  

Our struggles have to be met one at a time.  And with the love and support of friends (peeps) we can conquer our inner fears and perceived inadequaticies.  

"It takes a villiage to raise a child"

It takes a PEEP to pry that chocolate cake from your grimmy little fingers.

Nobody is perfect.  We are all just trying to be the best we can be. 

And like you Bee....

 I  CHOOSE  TO LIVE   not just for the family but FOR ME!


----------



## lovealldisney

Sparkie said:


> Bee  ..... I will miss you but you know we are always here when you are ready
> 
> Congratulations on quitting smoking!  That can be one of the hardest things to ever do.  My mom smoked for years and last year at age 60 she almost died.  She was in the hospital on a breathing machine.  Her lungs damaged from years of smoking.  Dont let that be your wake up call.  Cause you are right, you've got your girls and most importantly you've got yourself.  I would imagine that loosing weight would be a breeze compared to giving up smoking.  You are already 1 step forward on your quest of self improvement.  So much of our habits be it smoking, over eating, lack of exercising , whatever are more deeply rooted that what people see on the surface.  Heck,  if it werent for stress, I'd still weigh 120 (just a dream, just a dream) but as women, as wives, as mothers, as caregivers, as employees, as what ever else you choose to define yourself with, I have often found that the person that gets left off the list is "ME"..... I just keep loosing that girl.  She used to be fun and spontaneous and healthly thin. Now she is everything to everybody, and they pull her to to point where she thinks she might snap or explode so to curb those out of control moment or so it seems I induldge in some more out of control behavior and any and everything in sight trying to stuff down feelings, anxieties, and mostly "ME"
> 
> Whew! that was a long ramble.....
> 
> My point.... we all come here with stuff.  Its our stuff and our struggle to deal with the stuff that gives us common ground.
> 
> We post here because we need our innermost thoughts to be heard.  there may be another peep feeling just as lost and now that peep can cling to you for support.
> 
> Our struggles have to be met one at a time.  And with the love and support of friends (peeps) we can conquer our inner fears and perceived inadequaticies.
> 
> "It takes a villiage to raise a child"
> 
> It takes a PEEP to pry that chocolate cake from your grimmy little fingers.
> 
> Nobody is perfect.  We are all just trying to be the best we can be.
> 
> And like you Bee....
> 
> I  CHOOSE  TO LIVE   not just for the family but FOR ME!




Very well said! Thanks for the inspiring words!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone has used Weight Watchers Online. I can get 12 weeks free through DH's work, so obviously there is no risk for me to try it, but I was just wondering if your experiences were good/bad/etc. and if you have any tips for me.
> 
> I think I would use it mostly to track food (I use a spreadsheet currently) and find new recipes, but if you have any advice, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks!!


I used WW online in the past (helped me lost a good chunk of my weight) and found it helpful in learning the program.  It is nice going there to know how many points to eat and the point values of foods.  But once I learned how the program worked, I didn't get much use out of it.  I bought the books that they sell with point values for different foods as well as a points calculator so I could calculate the points value of a food myself.  And every time I got to a new 10 pound weight range (i.e. 180's, 170's, 160's, etc.) I lowered my daily point allowance by 1.  And I either used a piece of paper or my head to keep track of how many points I ate.  So I would say use it for 12 weeks, learn the ropes, and then continue on your own once the 12 weeks are up.  Just my two cents! 



Bee said:


> I will continue to read the boards, share things I find interesting... if people are going to post on a public board, isnt it the intention that people read it and everything written becomes public information?  I will just choose to not be so open about myself..


Bee - So sorry the old issues are cropping up again.  It was nice having another original Peep back on the thread!  Congrats on quitting smoking; and I hope you continue to at least read this thread for inspiration and support, even if you don't feel comfortable actually posting here.  Take care of yourself...

Ok, now on to the matter at hand.  I had a bittersweet weigh in this week.  I weighed myself on Monday to see if I did any damage over the weekend, and I was up over two pounds.  But when I weighed myself this morning, I was only *up 0.5 pounds*.  So while I'm not happy about gaining 1/2 pound, I'm proud of myself for losing 1.5 since Monday.  Now if only I could have that kind of success on a weekend, I'd be a really happy camper.  Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## UGABelle

Thanks for the tips on WW online.  I think I am going to sign up for the online part this weekend and just use it for the 12-weeks I get for free.

I don't think the meetings are for me right now - they don't seem like they would fit well with my schedule and I don't have too much weight to lose, just trying to eat healthier and exercise more.  I'll let you all know what my experience is like!

This week I'm down -0.4. Not much, but I'm looking to lose about a 1/2 lb a week for the next 15 weeks or so - and then maintain my weight.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Bee-  I wish you the best and congrats on not smoking.

Well... after a great week last week I'm only -0.5 lb for this week.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## redlight

I'm down 2 pounds this week!

Good luck to you Bee.


----------



## LMO429

Any peeps out there have the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred DVD?

How about a 30 day Shred DVD challenge?  THe dvds are only 20 minutes a workout...anyone game?!


----------



## natale1980

Up 1.1 lbs.  But after being in Disney World for almost two weeks I don't think it's too bad.   Now I have to get back on a schedule so I don't do a 5k2c (5k to couch). 

Bee - I didn't really get a chance to know you, wish you could stick around.

-nat


----------



## redlight

Only a pound gain after Disney is good. Now get back on track, Nat.

I've posted a thread about some non-scale victories I've had. I'm losing back fat and what's left of my belly!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Oops!  I forgot to post last Friday.  I was up .6, but zI can live with that seeing as it was my birthday week and I was waiting for Aunt FLo's arrival.  Hopefully I'll have a good number this Friday.


----------



## dwheatl

I forgot to post after WW weigh-in on Saturday. I was down 2 lbs.  I haven't had a decent loss like that in a while. I am back to pre-Christmas weight.  Journaling seems to be the key for me.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 

Went to WW last night I am down -1.6 this week! I had been up and down for a few weeks, I think with the challenge we had eating only filling foods really helped plus the fact I needed to adjust my points. 

This weeks challenge is GET MOVING! I started this week I walk at least 10mins. a day at work. I know it's not much but I injured my knee at the beginning of summer and have been in PT. I finally can move  with no pain so I am starting small. 

Have a great day everyone and eat healthy!


----------



## natale1980

I made a video of the 5k if anyone is interested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN9xZX55m04
Let me know what you think.

-nat


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Loved the video Nat, Congratulations!
So glad you ran the whole 5k! 

I'd love to run at disney, to actually have disney scenery instead of just a treadmill. 
I'm still on switching between 2 minute running and 3 minute running with 2 minute walking. But I'll get there at some point.

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> I forgot to post after WW weigh-in on Saturday. I was down 2 lbs.  I haven't had a decent loss like that in a while. I am back to pre-Christmas weight.  Journaling seems to be the key for me.


----------



## LMO429

I'm down 2.5 pounds this week   now I just have to be consistent this weekend...lot of stuff going on

Hope all the peeps have a great weekend.....stay healthy!


----------



## Sparkie

Im not off to such a great start.  I started good this week after my stomach flu incident.  But unfortunately my appetite did return.

I am +2

Cant say that I am suprised.  I havent been careful at all with what I ate.  Busy week at work.  We have 30 preemies in the nursery and admitted a set of premature triplets and premature quads with in a few hours of each other so I have spent a lot of time at the hospital.  You would think a hospital would provide "healthy" food.... but I've been living on pizza, chicken fingers, chips and .... (the devil).... fries!.  

The baby turns 1 today so I am obligated to have some birthday cake. 

After that I'm going to focus really hard on my initial plan of eating half of what is on my plate.  

It is warming up here in the deep south.  It was a comfortable high 60's.  I walk into and out of work with a light sweater jacket.... I hope spring is comming early this year.

So not such a good report.... on the weight loss front.... but I'm going to make it, I'm going to make it, I'm going to make it... (say it with me)


----------



## HockeyKat

I forgot to report as well.  I am doing Monday weighins, and as of last Monday I was down -8.5 from Jan 3rd.   

My training plan for the WDW Princess Half on March 7th is going fairly well.   I am doing interval training (to work on pace) on MWF, starting last week with walk 5, run 1, this week with walk 4, run 1, and so on.   Saturday is for distance, so a long walk/run, starting last week with 6 miles, and this week will be 8.   

Sunday/Thursday is for cross-training -- Sunday is an ice hockey game (women's league), and Thursday is 45 min of skills/practice, and 1 hour 25 min of men's/co-ed pickup.    Tuesday is a rest day.  

So far I have not deviated from a 1200 calorie a day plan, but tomorrow night I may have a semi-splurge night.


----------



## redlight

Congrats Kat!  I'm down another pound this week.


----------



## lovealldisney

> It is warming up here in the deep south. It was a comfortable high 60's. I walk into and out of work with a light sweater jacket.... I hope spring is comming early this year.




That's shorts and tee-shirt weather here in Wisconsin!!


----------



## mousehouselover

lovealldisney said:


> That's shorts and tee-shirt weather here in Wisconsin!!





I forgot to post last week, I was -2.5 lbs but this week, I found myself +0.5 lb. I have to get better control of this. I hate the whole yoyo thing that I've had going on the last few years. I think some of it may be a medical issue but I'm not fond of Drs and have had a really low key provider the last few years so he wasn't very aggressive with diagnostics or labs unless someone was really sick.


----------



## aries1980

So now that Im back in the game and am just had the baby on 1/03/10 I lost 25 to 27 pounds give or take since then... I'm on my way back to the skinny me... I hope this stays off after breastfeeding is over that's going to be the real challenge, but until then I'm trying to get into a regimen so its easier once he's off the ****!

Hope everyone is off to a good year!


----------



## dwheatl

Congratulations, Christine! We were just talking the other day about how weight comes off pretty well when you are nursing, but how it's hard to go back to eating less once you wean the baby. I'm still working on it after 19 years. 

I weighed in today and was down .2. I was glad to get that. I had two "pizza meetings" this week, dinner at a lovely Italian restaurant, and a run-in with a box of doughnut holes on Friday. If it weren't for working out, I would have been sunk.


----------



## LMO429

aries1980 said:


> So now that Im back in the game and am just had the baby on 1/03/10 I lost 25 to 27 pounds give or take since then... I'm on my way back to the skinny me... I hope this stays off after breastfeeding is over that's going to be the real challenge, but until then I'm trying to get into a regimen so its easier once he's off the ****!
> 
> Hope everyone is off to a good year!



Congratulations on your new addition! welcome back

my girlfriend just had a baby and has been doing tracy andersons post pregnancy workout dvd she said she is really happy with her results


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:


> So now that Im back in the game and am just had the baby on 1/03/10 I lost 25 to 27 pounds give or take since then... I'm on my way back to the skinny me... I hope this stays off after breastfeeding is over that's going to be the real challenge, but until then I'm trying to get into a regimen so its easier once he's off the ****!
> 
> Hope everyone is off to a good year!



Hi Chrsitine, I didn;t know you were having a baby!   Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning all!  I have made no progress at all this month!  I am having spo much trouble getting into the groove of weight loss and I so need to get going!  UGH!


----------



## natale1980

Hey guys!
Congrats! on your baby! I didn't really like breastfeeding, but I loved the weight loss!!!  I lost 60 lbs while breastfeeding my daughter without even trying!    Most of it did come back once I stopped, but I'm only about 10 lbs away from being back there.  Good Luck!

I've been afraid to get on the scale.  I've been so stressed since Disney because I really need to find a new job.  I haven't been keeping up with my running or my no junk food.  
I'm ready to get going again this week so I'll weigh myself soon.

Any way - if you guys are board check out my TR.  Instead of having to read it, I've been doing 2-5minute videos on Youtube.
If you watch, let me know what you think. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35206986#post35206986

-nat


----------



## HockeyKat

I weighed in yesterday and was down 4.   I was down about 1 lb the week before.   Total of 13.4 since I restarted Jan 3.   

Also, I did a 10 min wog on the treadmill on Friday night, in 2:15.   Can't believe I actually finished it... maybe I will finish the princess half after all!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm glad to see some activity over here. I thought I'd killed the thread when no one posted for a whole week. I am happy to post that I am -2.5 lbs this week. I lost the 0.5 lbs I gained last week and another 2 lbs on top of that. I wasn't sure that I would lose anything as the scale read my starting weight on Wed and I was getting seriously bummed out. 

Chirstine~ Congrats on the little man! I lost almost all my pg weight while breastfeeding my girls but didn't lose any after my son was born. Being on my own with 3 kids 3 and under while ex-DH was deployed to the Persian Gulf may have had a bit to do with it though. 

Nat~ Good luck with the job hunt. Things are lookiing up in some areas but there's a lot of people still looking out there. 

Kat~ WooHooty! Good job on finishing the run. I really need to get started running again. I have such a beautiful place to run outdoors now that I just need to bite it and get going. My oldest DD wants to start running as well so I even have a partner. It's not completely dark out when I get home so that should make it a lot easier. Did you get completely snowed in? I love how everything in NC shuts down when it snows more than a few inches.    

Pixie~ I have to look at this as a journey. We have pit stops and unexpected events that happen and derail us. But we get back on track and keep going as soon as we are able. You'll get there again too!

Danielle~ I know what you mean about feeling lucky to lose with those kind of temptaions in your life. I have worked out a way to keep it under control by having 500-600 cals during the day and then eating with my family. If I know that I will have lunch brought in or have to eat int he cafeteria I will adjust my dinner so I'm eating either a smaller portion that I normally would or just have a soup, fruit and veggies for dinner. My coworkers were joking around about the little containers that I bring all my food in everyday but it is portion control and I know how many calories are in each little cup. Losing 4.5 lbs this month is worth a bit of teasing and all the measuring and planning will be well worth it if I stay on track and actually reach goal.


----------



## CanuckCruiser

Just wanted to stop in and introduce my self. I'm Jess and I just joined BL9! Very excited to find a good group of people to lose weight with! Hope to chat soon!


----------



## pixie dust 112

CanuckCruiser said:


> Just wanted to stop in and introduce my self. I'm Jess and I just joined BL9! Very excited to find a good group of people to lose weight with! Hope to chat soon!


----------



## aries1980

Thanks everyone!! I's so pleased with the nursing weight loss and I thinking about joining Lucielle Roberts Gym in the next couple weeks they have a few classes I would love to take. I'm just hoping to put down another 20 to 30 pounds and ill be my senior year in highschool skinny me again!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well.
I've been doing pretty good this past 2 weeks but I weighed myself today and I've only lost .2 lbs in 2 weeks, I'm about 10 lbs up since summer, and I can't really seem to figure out why. (Other than the fact, maybe I'm not exercising as much since I'm in school.)
I really think I am gaining muscle though (or hoping), because my clothes haven't changed their fit and I haven't been feeling the difference of the weight. I think I actually look leaner then I did before I gained the 10 lbs. 
Oh well, no worries.

Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## redlight

aries1980 said:


> So now that Im back in the game and am just had the baby on 1/03/10 I lost 25 to 27 pounds give or take since then... I'm on my way back to the skinny me... I hope this stays off after breastfeeding is over that's going to be the real challenge, but until then I'm trying to get into a regimen so its easier once he's off the ****!
> 
> Hope everyone is off to a good year!



Congratulations Aries!


----------



## Sparkie

Still no change on the scales. (boo hoo!)

Still trying though.  I have been working alot lately and I really think that my body gets so messed up from night shift that it goes into self preservation mode and holds onto every calorie it gets.  Cause it seems like when I'm off for a few days and live like a regular person I can drop a pound or two.

Oh, well, I cant change my work schedule.  but I can continue to change my earing habits.  So even if I dont lose any weight by the scales maybe I can make my body healthier on the inside.

I did pretty good at work the other night.  Had a lean cuisine and then an apple later in the shift.  Still need to drink more water. But I'm working on it.


till next time.


----------



## dwheatl

CanuckCruiser said:


> Just wanted to stop in and introduce my self. I'm Jess and I just joined BL9! Very excited to find a good group of people to lose weight with! Hope to chat soon!



Hi Jess. I think you'll enjoy this group.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all!

Sorry I've been MIA but we had month end close last week and I was super busy. 
As of last Tues. at WW weigh in I was down -.4 I was ok with that. 

Hope you have a good week.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps!

I haven't been posting, but I have been VERY peepish!  I had already decided that enough was enough and I was going to go back to following WW when my school staff started a Biggest Loser Contest.  Basically if you want to do it, you pay $2 a week to weigh in and if you are the biggest loser that week, you get half the money raised.  Then at the end of it, which is around the middle of March, the overall biggest loser gets the rest of the money that has been raised since the very beginning.  Something about knowing that other people at work are knowing that I'm actively trying to lose weight is sticking because I have been on track longer than I have in a very long time.  So long story short - in 2 weeks, I lost 7 lbs!  Well on their scale anyway.  On my scale, I lost 5.  Either way, I'm very happy.  I'm already noticing a difference (very small) in how some of my clothes fit!   

My mom and I are going on a cruise over my Spring Break (leaves Easter Sunday) and that is also a huge motivator for me to lose some weight so I feel more comfortable in my swimsuit, pretty dinner dresses and tanks.  My goals is to lose another 20 before then.  That is a big goal so I would be happy with 15.  And I'd settle for 10.  LOL.  Basically I want to be solidly under 200.  10 lbs would put me right at that mark so I'd really like to be at 195.  To be at 190, I'd have to lose an average of 2 lbs a week.  Doable, but I know that every week I will not have huge losses, or even a loss at all regardless of what I eat.

Hope all peeps are doing well!  I'll try to post a little more!


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon, it sounds like we are roughly the same size... Congrats on the loss!!


----------



## Wonders10

Thanks Kat!  How tall are you? I'm only 5'3" so not much room for too much extra weight


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm 5'8".  My goal is somewhere between 145 and 155, but I will have to see once I get there (again, sigh).   I was at 159 in the late spring of '08 but have managed to pack a TON back on.   Yes, I suck.  

I weighed in at 205 this morning (how's that for confession?).  That is a loose size 16, for me.


I just finished 3 miles, and 100 crunches on the ball.  Today was the first day of walk 2, run 1 intervals and it rather sucked.


----------



## redlight

Kat, what size were you at 159? With your height, that sounds like a great size. I'm only 5'5.5".


----------



## natale1980

Kat - First of all congrats on the walk 2 run 1 workout.  Trust me, it gets easier... it just doesn't feel like it right now.  You WILL surprise yourself!
Secondly I'm like 5'8.5 and at 159 I looked thin at 140 I looked scary skinny (wouldn't that be nice).   I'm currently at 172... I'll be doing flips when I get to 155.
Sounds like your doing great! Keep up the good work!

-nat


----------



## HockeyKat

redlight, I was a size 10 at 159.   I am shooting for fit 150ish just to have the cushion, if that makes sense?   I would like to be a solid size 10, and maybe an 8 in some things.   Any less than that, and I think it would be both too thin, and totally unmaintainable.  

Nat, thanks!!  I am so focused right now on training for the Princess half, which is a month from Sunday .   That is really helping to keep me motivated.   I just so don't want to be swept!


----------



## redlight

Interesting, I was a tight 8/ loose 10 at 159, and I'm shorter.


----------



## HockeyKat

Are you small boned?   I am probably medium-boned at best.   My feet and hands are large, as I can barely fit in a women's XL glove, and my feet are size 10.   Legs are long, 33-34" inseam, and torso is short enough that I can wear petite tops.   And I put all my weight on, on top... think pumpkin on stilts.  

It's always interesting to me how some women can get to 4s and 6s and look great, but the lowest I have ever been past age 20 is 140-145 and a solid 8 and at the time, was on the verge of too thin (rib counting and people offering me cookies and such).


----------



## Wonders10

Since we're talking about weights and sizes...I always thought I weighed more than I looked, if that makes sense.  So if I weighed 150 I might really look 140.  Anyway, I've run quite the gammit of sizes over the years.  Currently I am (ugh, can't believe I am posting this) 210 and I wear an XL or a 16/18 in bottoms, depending on the cuts.  At my absolute thinnest, I was 130 and I have been told that I actually was almost too thin-looking at that weight and I am only 5'3".  I'd have been obese if I were a hollywood celebrity haha.  Anyway, at that weight I wore a 6 or 8, smalls and mediums.  I've always tended to have a flatter stomach.  I'm quite huge now, but even just 25 or so lbs ago, my stomach is relatively flat for someone who is overweight, which I don't mind obviously.


----------



## redlight

I thought I was more medium to medium large boned. I think I look thinner than most of my friends who are about the same height and weight. My stomach is now getting flat, though it was quite chubby when I was 20 lbs heavier.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all! 

Ok I'll jump in with my height and weight as well! I am 5'2" I started in September at 167 (my scale at home) 165 (WW scale) I am no means fine boned but not larger boned either. So I guess that leaves me medium boned  Since joining WW I have lost 14lbs according to their scale. According to my scale I have lost just over 16lbs (maybe I should stick to my scale ) I am now down to around 150, I was fitting into a snug 12 but now depending on the cut I am into some of my size 10 things. I really feel the weight loss through out my mid section. I hate my arms though! I wish they were more toned! 


I went to WW last night and I stayed the same this week! I am just glad I didn't gain. Good meeting to it was all about staying motivated. Which I really need right now. 


Any LOST fans here? What did you think of the last nights episode? I am such a huge fan. I told my kids last night that it was my night to watch TV and that I was NOT TO BE DISTURBED! 

Have a great day everyone! Eat healthy!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Wonders10 said:


> *Since we're talking about weights and sizes...I always thought I weighed more than I looked, if that makes sense.*  So if I weighed 150 I might really look 140.  Anyway, I've run quite the gammit of sizes over the years.  Currently I am (ugh, can't believe I am posting this) 210 and I wear an XL or a 16/18 in bottoms, depending on the cuts.  At my absolute thinnest, I was 130 and I have been told that I actually was almost too thin-looking at that weight and I am only 5'3".  I'd have been obese if I were a hollywood celebrity haha.  Anyway, at that weight I wore a 6 or 8, smalls and mediums.  I've always tended to have a flatter stomach.  I'm quite huge now, but even just 25 or so lbs ago, my stomach is relatively flat for someone who is overweight, which I don't mind obviously.




My friends have always told me that too. I told them I weighed 130 and they said "Wow, you don't look like you weigh that much!" Obviously 130 is not a lot and it's good, but I think they were thinking I was around 120 or so. Sounds good to me!

I'm 5'3" and wear a size 4. I think I was 170 and size 16 (Maybe a 12 or 14 in womens) when I started trying to lose weight in 2008. 

Just working on building some muscle and keeping my weight off. 

Watched Biggest Loser last night so I'm pretty inspired today! Saw they made yoplait smoothies, I actually had one of those two days ago they are delicious!


----------



## natale1980

OK - I'm back on board.
I'm +2.8 lbs.    I'm back up to 175.  I can't pretend not to know why.  It may be because I've been eating more and not exercising.  
Ever since we got back from Disney I have been job hunting.  It's not going well.  Combine that would my DH getting laid off a few weeks before we left  and needing to pay bills - the stress has been crazy.  
Any way - NO MORE EXCUSES!  In the past two days I have spent over two hours on the treadmill so I'm getting back on track.  I can't go back to were I was and let go of all this hard work.

Seems like most of you have been having great successes so keep up the great work and lets keep each other motivated!  

-nat


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ok I'll jump in with my height and weight as well! I am 5'2" I started in September at 167 (my scale at home) 165 (WW scale) I am no means fine boned but not larger boned either. So I guess that leaves me medium boned  Since joining WW I have lost 14lbs according to their scale. According to my scale I have lost just over 16lbs (maybe I should stick to my scale ) I am now down to around 150, I was fitting into a snug 12 but now depending on the cut I am into some of my size 10 things. I really feel the weight loss through out my mid section. I hate my arms though! I wish they were more toned!
> 
> 
> I went to WW last night and I stayed the same this week! I am just glad I didn't gain. Good meeting to it was all about staying motivated. Which I really need right now.
> 
> 
> Any LOST fans here? What did you think of the last nights episode? I am such a huge fan. I told my kids last night that it was my night to watch TV and that I was NOT TO BE DISTURBED!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Eat healthy!



I love love lost as well.  I thought last nights episode was terrific.  I feel like Jacob went into Sayid's body.  I think it would be a great twist if the Man in Black or Flocke is really the good guy...we shall see!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'll pop back in...  I've been very PEEP-like lately.   As of my unofficial weigh-in yesterday, I was down 15 lbs since Jan 3.   Almost under 200 again!!

Princess half training is going okay.   My shoes died this week and made my training wogs really suck.    I got new ones yesterday, which will hopefully help with this week.  


Shannon, how are you doing?   I would love a flat stomach.   My "good" area is legs.   They usually stay relatively thin, and I don't get much in the way of hips.   All apple, all the time over here.  

Nat, coming back from Disney is SO hard.   You can pull yourself back up!!  

LMO (Lauren?) how are your workouts coming?   You are such an inspiration to me.   

redlight, snowwhite, (I have sigs turned off so forgive me if your names are there),  hi!!


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> Shannon, how are you doing?   I would love a flat stomach.   My "good" area is legs.   They usually stay relatively thin, and I don't get much in the way of hips.   All apple, all the time over here.



Hey, thanks for asking.  Still chugging along, although I was a samer this week.  Better than a gain though.  I think the past 2-3 weeks were such a drastic switch from how I was eating that the weight started coming off pretty quick and now I can't get away with little things here and there.  So my goal this week is to really buckle down and see another lost.  No extra licks, bites or tastes for me!  Plus I really want to win the biggest loser money at work!  And, to be honest, I have a good shot.  Half the people doing it are definitely not nearly as big as me and it seems that many are not taking it very seriously.


----------



## dwheatl

I was up .2 today. I've had too many "fun" nights out lately. We have one more tonight, then I'm hopping back on the wagon.
Nat - Sorry about the stress. That is my biggest eating trigger.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I'll pop back in...  I've been very PEEP-like lately.   As of my unofficial weigh-in yesterday, I was down 15 lbs since Jan 3.   Almost under 200 again!!
> 
> Princess half training is going okay.   My shoes died this week and made my training wogs really suck.    I got new ones yesterday, which will hopefully help with this week.
> 
> 
> Shannon, how are you doing?   I would love a flat stomach.   My "good" area is legs.   They usually stay relatively thin, and I don't get much in the way of hips.   All apple, all the time over here.
> 
> Nat, coming back from Disney is SO hard.   You can pull yourself back up!!
> 
> LMO (Lauren?) how are your workouts coming?   You are such an inspiration to me.
> 
> redlight, snowwhite, (I have sigs turned off so forgive me if your names are there),  hi!!



WOW thanks so much! workouts are going great actually I have been in a great groove since the new year.  I go to the gym about 1 to 2x a week but work out at home between 5 to 6 doing my jillian dvds/turbo jams/ and my new obsession are the tracy anderson method dvds

I got the tracy anderson mat workout and have only done it a total of 7 times but I have never seen such results so quickly! it really is a true miracle in a dvd! however the dvds are about an hour and she suggest you do an additional 30 mins to an hour of cardio everyday.

She trains madonna, g. paltrow and many others.  I never ever thought I would love a dvd more than my jillian but the results I have seen in such little time are truly amazing

http://action.tracyandersonmethod.com/


----------



## redlight

HockeyKat said:


> I'll pop back in...  I've been very PEEP-like lately.   As of my unofficial weigh-in yesterday, I was down 15 lbs since Jan 3.   Almost under 200 again!!
> 
> Princess half training is going okay.   My shoes died this week and made my training wogs really suck.    I got new ones yesterday, which will hopefully help with this week.
> 
> 
> Shannon, how are you doing?   I would love a flat stomach.   My "good" area is legs.   They usually stay relatively thin, and I don't get much in the way of hips.   All apple, all the time over here.
> 
> Nat, coming back from Disney is SO hard.   You can pull yourself back up!!
> 
> LMO (Lauren?) how are your workouts coming?   You are such an inspiration to me.
> 
> redlight, snowwhite, (I have sigs turned off so forgive me if your names are there),  hi!!



Kat, my name's Amy (but it's not in my sig). I'm doing pretty well. I'm going to be a bridesmaid in less than two weeks, so am really trying to be good - I'd love to be below 150 by then!


----------



## Wonders10

Just posting to say hello!  My Friday "cheat day" always seems to turn into a cheat weekend.  Definitely no where as bad as I had been eating, and I was somewhat active, but still I probably should have eaten out less and wrote down what I ate.  But I have all my meals planned for the rest of the week, and looking forward to the long weekend so I can go home and see my mom for a few days.  It's nice to be in a house with other people for a change.  Plus since both of us are doing WW, I will be more conscious of making smarter choices so that's good.

I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but I was planning on attending a work conference in Orlando this month, but it was cancelled and I just found out I will be able to attend the rescheduled conference, still in Orlando in May, actually the 27-28, which is right before Memorial Day wknd.  And my 30th (yikes!) birthday is May 26, the day I planned on going up there.  My mom is coming with me to keep me company, which I definitely want now that will be over my birthday weekend.  Anyway, right now we have a really good Fl. Res discount at All Star Movies, but now that I'm going sort of for my birthday (and the conference, but who are we kidding?), I want to stay some place more fun.  I'm trying to talk myself out of it though.  I'm really trying to pay off my credit card and charge as little as possible.


----------



## pixie dust 112

OK starting right now I must get super serious.  This weekend my DD(16) who is not a fan of WDW (can you even imagine such a thing?) said she wants to go to Disney over Spring break.  Well my college daughter's break is 2 weeks before my 2 high school kids....so we have to be fair right?  THerefore I get to take my DD(18) in 5 weeks and then go again in 7 weeks with Dh and DD(14) and DD(16)!!!!  I am so excited, but I know that I have gained enopugh weight since last summer that none of my spring/summer shorts of capris are going to fit.  I'm going to try to drop 10 pounds in the next 5 weeks.  Part of me wants to start weight watchers, but I'm cheap and haven't been impressed with our meeting leaders in the past.


----------



## dwheatl

Darn it! I had a plan for the Super Bowl, and it backfired. We went to my sister's (big screen TV) and we were going to get Taco Bell (I was going to get the Fresco style, to stay within my points). When we got to the house, my sis had peanut M & M's, chocolate cake, shrimp w/spicy cocktail sauce and fat free cream cheese, french bread and cheese, and veggies. 

I started with healthy stuff, held out to half time, then hit the cake and m & ms. That's twice I've felt sabotaged in the last week, but in thinking about it, I realized that if I just didn't eat what my friends put out, maybe they would quit springing treats on me. 

On the positive side, I did get on the bike today after dancing the night away last night.


----------



## natale1980

pixie dust 112 said:


> OK starting right now I must get super serious.  This weekend my DD(16) who is not a fan of WDW (can you even imagine such a thing?) said she wants to go to Disney over Spring break.  Well my college daughter's break is 2 weeks before my 2 high school kids....so we have to be fair right?  THerefore I get to take my DD(18) in 5 weeks and then go again in 7 weeks with Dh and DD(14) and DD(16)!!!!  I am so excited, but I know that I have gained enopugh weight since last summer that none of my spring/summer shorts of capris are going to fit.  I'm going to try to drop 10 pounds in the next 5 weeks.  Part of me wants to start weight watchers, but I'm cheap and haven't been impressed with our meeting leaders in the past.



I think you should just go for the whole 6 weeks! 
Have fun!!!
-nat


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> WOW thanks so much! workouts are going great actually I have been in a great groove since the new year.  I go to the gym about 1 to 2x a week but work out at home between 5 to 6 doing my jillian dvds/turbo jams/ and my new obsession are the tracy anderson method dvds
> 
> ...
> 
> http://action.tracyandersonmethod.com/



I will have to check it out!   Right now I am so focused on training for the princess half (in 4 weeks, omg), that all of my workouts are either treadmill, outside wogs, or my normal ice hockey routine (1-3 times a week).   

Once the half is done, I am going to focus more on weight training and other forms of exercise.   



redlight said:


> Kat, my name's Amy (but it's not in my sig). I'm doing pretty well. I'm going to be a bridesmaid in less than two weeks, so am really trying to be good - I'd love to be below 150 by then!



Nice to "meet" you Amy!  I would love to be under 150, period!!  Or even close...

What does your dress look like?  



Wonders10 said:


> Just posting to say hello!  My Friday "cheat day" always seems to turn into a cheat weekend.  Definitely no where as bad as I had been eating, and I was somewhat active, but still I probably should have eaten out less and wrote down what I ate.
> ...
> I just found out I will be able to attend the rescheduled conference, still in Orlando in May, actually the 27-28, which is right before Memorial Day wknd.
> ...
> Anyway, right now we have a really good Fl. Res discount at All Star Movies, but now that I'm going sort of for my birthday (and the conference, but who are we kidding?), I want to stay some place more fun.



I have decided to limit my cheat days to once every 2-3 weeks, and to only allow it to be on a Sat or a weekday.  I have the same problem... if I start on Fri night, my weekend is shot!  Weekends are the worst for me, for staying on track.  

Lately it's helped a lot since I have been doing my long wogs on Sat, and I have an ice hockey game on Sunday night.   That helps keep me honest.

Since, and I will lay it out here... if I eat bad, I tend to drink too much too.   So the next day I feel like crap both from a bloated icky tummy, and also from the hangover.   

Yay on the Orlando conference!  Fun that it coincides with your birthday.  

As far as upgrading... maybe you can get your mom to kick in the upgraded room as a bday present?  



pixie dust 112 said:


> OK starting right now I must get super serious.
> ...
> I'm going to try to drop 10 pounds in the next 5 weeks.  Part of me wants to start weight watchers, but I'm cheap and haven't been impressed with our meeting leaders in the past.



Dropping 10 lbs in 5 weeks is doable.   WW is good, but I do straight calorie counting for the same reason (cheap!).   I have been sticking to 1200 cals as a max, and it is working pretty well for me.  

Have fun at WDW!!  



dwheatl said:


> Darn it! I had a plan for the Super Bowl, and it backfired.
> ...
> On the positive side, I did get on the bike today after dancing the night away last night.



I avoided it all together.   I am so bad when it comes to any kind of munchy appetizery food.   I was invited to a SB party, but my DH had to work anyhow, and I had to keep score at a hockey game, so it was a bit easier to say no.   But mmm, sausage balls, and chili cheese dip, and beer... totally my downfall!!   



Today was a weigh-in day for me.   202.4, so down 2.6 from last week.   Total since Jan 3rd, 15.4.   

My goal was to be under 200 when I go to WDW on March 4th, and it is starting to look like that will be a reality...


----------



## redlight

Kat, my dress is red, V neck, and knee length. 

I have found that I can't drink much and still lose weight. Even a couple drinks gets my cravings going.


----------



## Wonders10

pixie dust 112 said:


> OK starting right now I must get super serious.  This weekend my DD(16) who is not a fan of WDW (can you even imagine such a thing?) said she wants to go to Disney over Spring break.  Well my college daughter's break is 2 weeks before my 2 high school kids....so we have to be fair right?  THerefore I get to take my DD(18) in 5 weeks and then go again in 7 weeks with Dh and DD(14) and DD(16)!!!!  I am so excited, but I know that I have gained enopugh weight since last summer that none of my spring/summer shorts of capris are going to fit.  I'm going to try to drop 10 pounds in the next 5 weeks.  Part of me wants to start weight watchers, but I'm cheap and haven't been impressed with our meeting leaders in the past.



Yay for all the disney trips!  Where will you all be staying?  

I do WW.  That is what I started with back in 1998, senior year of high school.  Lost 30 or so lbs and hit lifetime.  Then came college and "life" and I have steadily gained since then.  Anyway, WW is really what works best for me when I actually am sticking with it.  I have had the "bad leader" experience many times over the years.  Unfortunately for me, I was very limited on what meeting times I could attend - are you flexible with your days and times?  You could shop around for a good leader.  Now I don't pay, just do the points since I have all the stuff.  I am doing a sort of weigh in/competition at work which keeps me motivated every week, much like a WW meeting used to.  And my mom is also doing it so we bounce ideas and things off each other.

So there are about 8-10 people, including me, doing the Biggest Loser competition at work.  One of the girls is a party girl and drinks her way through the weekend.  Sad but true.  Don't get me started.  And she really isn't fat, just has a little pooch so really she doesn't have much to lose.  Maybe 10 lbs?  And another woman (she and I share a planning area which has our fridge and stuff in it).  So today for lunch, she brought take our pizza - enough for 2 days which I think was the plan and a regular soda.  I'm not being judgy but my point is that with so few people doing it and even fewer people trying super hard, I should be winning almost every week!  That is my goal.  It will be hard this week, but that is my goal - to be my school's Biggest Loser!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good evening everyone. Hope you all are well.

I'm too exhausted to read the responses, but I did see yours Kat. My name is Kayla, how are you? : 

I've slipped into someting horrible. I haven't exercised but once since last Sunday, I don't even feel like I have the energy to walk to the bathroom and brush my teeth right now. This has been the most stressful year in high school I've ever had and this month has been horrible. I still stick to my diet kind of, I'm eating better things, but I'm a stress eater. I get home from school and just eat snacks very quickly and always want a bowl of cereal before bed even though I ate all day. This week I've been sleeping normally, but by the end of the day I feel like I'm just plain exhausted and no matter how much I sleep I still wake up feeling tired. I've had papers to do everynight for about the past week and then mixing in home with it, it's just been off the track a lot. 

The days are long and boring, and I almost fall asleep in some classes because I'm just not interested. Everytime I tell myself I'll exercise I find that I have other things that I think are more important and they are not or can be done afterwards. I'm afraid that getting back started is going to be the toughest and most painful thing so I keep putting it off. I really want to get in shape for this summer and when I'm in a wedding but that still doesn't seem to put the drive back in me. Maybe once I finish all of my long term work I'll feel better. I do plan on working out tomorrow, but I already have a lot of things going on afterschool that I'm not sure how it will go. 

Being at home is horrible, there are so many things that have completely knocked me off track this week and it makes me feel horrible that I let chocolate and food get to me when it usually never does. I can't very well make my family stop eating those things, but the stress of it always tempting me is exhausting. I guess I'll hit the hay and hope tomorrow will be a better day. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!


----------



## dwheatl

Kayla - sorry about all of your stress.
I'd been having such a hard time getting back on program (WW) since the holidays. I always track what I eat, but I do it afterwards, and then feel so disappointed that I've gone over my points. Yesterday I started writing out what I would eat for the whole day, and that has kept me on track for two days. It's a start, anyway.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Danielle, hope you get back on track!

I got up feeling better, so I guess I'm just letting the stress get to me. I get up feeling like I can do anything and when I get home from school I'm too tired to care about exercising or eating what I should. Time to start over today and actually pay attention!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon, hope you kick a!! at the BL contest!!

Kayla, sorry to hear about all of the stress.   I completely understand, I am a stress eater too.   

I also get really tired and unmotivated in winter.  Now that I live further south, it isn't as bad, but a gloomy gray day can just suck the life out of me.  

Danielle, good luck with the tracking!  


The only thing really keeping me on track is the princess half.  I hope I can continue after the race.

The next few weeks are going to be pretty crazy for me.   This weekend is a 10 mile wog Sat and an ice hockey game Sunday, then the weekend after I have an ice hockey tournament (4 games in 3 days!), the weekend after that is getting ready for WDW, and then the weekend after that is the race!   3 weeks from this Sunday.   I am terrified.


----------



## Sparkie

Hi Peeps!

I just want to know..... what happened to global warming? 




It has been colder this winter than it has been in a long time.  I usually dont need to wear my heavy coat more than a total of 2 or 3 weeks from November to March. And right now there is snow on the ground at my house.  I know an everyday thing for my northern friends but last April was the first snow we had had in 8 years.  It started snowing at 10 am and quit at 5pm today.  Looks like there is a good 3 inches on the ground- I know a mere dusting- but just the sight of a frozen ice crystal will paralyze Birmingham, AL.  I'M FREEZING!!!!

I didnt check in last week.  I was feeling discouraged and didnt weigh.  This week I *lost 3 pounds*

I also had another first .... or at least a first in quite sometime.... I actually saw the inside of the gym and didnt just drive by and look at all those people on the treadmill.  Starting really slow.  Just did 16 min on the treadmill and 1 set of 10 reps on each of the weights... skipped the abs ... as right now I have "flabs for abs"

Hope everyone else is doing well.  I gotta go back a few pages and catch up.  LOVE YA!


----------



## Sparkie

::Snow_White:: said:


> My friends have always told me that too. I told them I weighed 130 and they said "Wow, you don't look like you weigh that much!" Obviously 130 is not a lot and it's good, but I think they were thinking I was around 120 or so. Sounds good to me!
> 
> I'm 5'3" and wear a size 4. I think I was 170 and size 16 (Maybe a 12 or 14 in womens) when I started trying to lose weight in 2008.
> 
> Just working on building some muscle and keeping my weight off.
> 
> Watched Biggest Loser last night so I'm pretty inspired today! Saw they made yoplait smoothies, I actually had one of those two days ago they are delicious!





Ok... I'll share too.  

I'm 5 foot even.  And today weighed 175.  That is an extra large shirt and a size 16 pants.  My goal is 140 which is still considered "obese" for my height but I think at my age is more realistic to maintain.  Plus I think as you get older if you are too skinny you just look sick.

Oh, and my name is Robin.


Kayla... dont stress honey.  As a teenager some of that need for sleep is normal.  I had a doctor tell me once that she read a study that said teens need more sleep kinda like when they were babies because the brain is re-mylenating (re-growing) neurons.  So all your sleep is growing brain cells. 

Another thing that comes to mind when I hear teenagers say they are constantly tired is "mono".  Sometimes kids have had mono and thought it was a bad cold or flu a few weeks ago and then they usually come to the doctor complaing of being tired all the time.  If that sounds like you,  your mom may want to take you to the doctor.  Mono is a virus so there isnt medicine to make it go away but its important to see the doctor for an evaluation.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi Robin!!  I hear ya on the cold winters.   It is a little colder generally here in NC than you have, but not much.  This winter seems non-stop!  We are getting snow tonight.   Why is it always on Fridays??  

I am doubly pissed because I am supposed to do my long walk/run of 10-11 miles tomorrow, and the princess half is a little over 3 weeks away.   I can't miss the workout but man, that treadmill is going to be b.r.u.t.a.l.


I am a size 16 and an XL shirt too.  Although, my 16s are now falling off.  

I weighed in (early, I know) at 200 even this AM.  That is 17.8 lbs gone since Jan 3rd.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sparkie said:


> Ok... I'll share too.
> 
> I'm 5 foot even.  And today weighed 175.  That is an extra large shirt and a size 16 pants.  My goal is 140 which is still considered "obese" for my height but I think at my age is more realistic to maintain.  Plus I think as you get older if you are too skinny you just look sick.
> 
> Oh, and my name is Robin.
> 
> 
> Kayla... dont stress honey.  As a teenager some of that need for sleep is normal.  I had a doctor tell me once that she read a study that said teens need more sleep kinda like when they were babies because the brain is re-mylenating (re-growing) neurons.  So all your sleep is growing brain cells.
> 
> Another thing that comes to mind when I hear teenagers say they are constantly tired is "mono".  Sometimes kids have had mono and thought it was a bad cold or flu a few weeks ago and then they usually come to the doctor complaing of being tired all the time.  If that sounds like you,  your mom may want to take you to the doctor.  Mono is a virus so there isnt medicine to make it go away but its important to see the doctor for an evaluation.



Thanks Robin.

I sleep from 9-5 almost every night, so I'm a morning person rather than a night owl. It's 9:30 and I'm already feeling that 30 minutes that I'm over on bed. I'm pretty wide awake and ready to go in the morning, but by the end of the day I think it starts wearing on me. 

I haven't been too tired, I'm thinking it might just be because I haven't been exercising or that I've had to be a lot of places most of the week and don't get to rest until around 7 at night and then go to bed 2 hours later. I've been feeling better the past two days and I think I was just feeling the pressure of having a lot of work to do. I exercised yesterday and felt better, and we have a 3 day weekend so I'll have plenty of time to get exercise in. It's not a sleep tired, it's more of a want to lay down and relax for 4 hours. Haha. I haven't been sick since November either. I've finished most of my work that I was paranoid about, so this weekend will be great.

You guys are awesome! I can always count of positive comments here. Thank you.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

I down another pound this week.  It annoys me that I am relosing weight again.  I dont understand why I keep gaining and losing, but for the most part since the new year I have been very consistent wtih working out and I have been good with my eating 95% of the time.

I still cant get over the results from the tracy anderson dvds.  I am losing inches very quickly.

I was catching up on all my tv last night. I love the biggest loser but I think its time it went off the air its becoming very predictable and boring.  Hopefully Jillians new show that is coming out in the spring will be a good change of pace.


----------



## Sparkie

Kayla glad to hear you are feeling better.  Exercise does make you feel better.  Isnt it funny that something that makes you tired can make you feel better.

Snow is melting.... YEA!  Its pretty but I'm tired of cold and wet.  Its mostly been raining this winter so much so that I thought somebody secretly relocated me to Seatle.  

We booked a Carnival cruise for October.  So I keep looking at pictures of the carribean sunshine to perk me up.

We thought of doing Disney but decided to wait until the baby was a little bigger.  Although I did get a PIN code in my email the other day .... I could just go to Disney by myself.....


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm feeling much better and more hopeful today. I did 90 minutes of exercise, sweated it out, and very excited for tomorrow's workout. Nervous about hitting the treadmill after 2 weeks though, I guess we'll see how it goes.

I have a lot of reasons to get back in shape. I have a wedding to be in, disney to get in shape for, I have to wear a dress for school and I really want to try and do a 5k this fall. I can't believe how far I've come in 2 years. From not even being able to get up the stairs at school without being tired and drinking 3 cans of soda a day to running/walking on a treadmill for 2 miles and working out for 90 minutes a day, eating fast food (not eating out, actually greasy fast food) only once in the 2 years and not having soda for 2 years. I guess I have a lot to be proud of, I'm doing better than a lot of people out there.

I wish I could conquer this vegetable problem. I hate cooked vegetables and there is always something in the fridge that looks better than raw broccoli and carrots. I guess that will be my next goal. We just bought some special k protein shakes that are only 180 calories and they are pretty huge bottles. They look delicious and they'll be great for a snack when I get home. I've been drinking a lot of water the past 2 days as well.

What do you guys do when you start getting the munchies near bed? I always have this craving of something to snack on around 8, and I eat gum all day so when the day comes to an end the last thing I want to pop in my mouth is more gum. I haven't tried brushing my teeth, I should go try that now. I don't want to go to bed earlier, because I go to bed early anyway and too much sleep actually makes me tired.

Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## lovealldisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'm feeling much better and more hopeful today. I did 90 minutes of exercise, sweated it out, and very excited for tomorrow's workout. Nervous about hitting the treadmill after 2 weeks though, I guess we'll see how it goes.
> 
> I have a lot of reasons to get back in shape. I have a wedding to be in, disney to get in shape for, I have to wear a dress for school and I really want to try and do a 5k this fall. I can't believe how far I've come in 2 years. From not even being able to get up the stairs at school without being tired and drinking 3 cans of soda a day to running/walking on a treadmill for 2 miles and working out for 90 minutes a day, eating fast food (not eating out, actually greasy fast food) only once in the 2 years and not having soda for 2 years. I guess I have a lot to be proud of, I'm doing better than a lot of people out there.
> 
> I wish I could conquer this vegetable problem. I hate cooked vegetables and there is always something in the fridge that looks better than raw broccoli and carrots. I guess that will be my next goal. We just bought some special k protein shakes that are only 180 calories and they are pretty huge bottles. They look delicious and they'll be great for a snack when I get home. I've been drinking a lot of water the past 2 days as well.
> 
> What do you guys do when you start getting the munchies near bed? I always have this craving of something to snack on around 8, and I eat gum all day so when the day comes to an end the last thing I want to pop in my mouth is more gum. I haven't tried brushing my teeth, I should go try that now. I don't want to go to bed earlier, because I go to bed early anyway and too much sleep actually makes me tired.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day!




Hi Snow White:

I love Chocolate Soy milk (don't like regular milk) so if I am hungry before bed I'll have a glass of that. Or even a piece of fresh fruit is good. 94% fat free popcorn is good to. Brushing your teeth is a good idea to, I've done that also. With me I don't like eating after 8 so I will eat something close to 8 so I am not feeling hungry before bed. Hope this helps! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am a huge fan of 94% ff popcorn!!

I am a nighttime snacker, so I just plan for it and allow for the calories in my day.   I don't go to bed until after midnight usually, so I throw that after 6PM thing out the window.  


Lauren, I hear you on the gaining/losing thing.  I am queen of the yo-yo.

At least right now I am on the downward side!


So, Monday weigh-in.  Down 3.2, and weighed in at 199.2, so under 200!!  That is 18.6 lbs since Jan 3rd.

I also managed to fit in my long walk/run on Saturday, although it had to be on the dreadmill since it snowed here Fri night.   9 miles in 2:00:15.  


Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## redlight

Kat! You're in the 100s! Congratulations.

I bought new jeans size 8 and they are loose in the waist. I'm going to need a belt soon. My hips are still large, else I might be able to squeeze into 6s.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  Long time no "see"!  Been a busy couple-a weeks.  Budget season at work, trip to Vegas, birthday, bought a car, asked to be in a close friend's wedding taking place on the same day my wife is standing up in a wedding, dealt with drama with the duel weddings, resolved the duel wedding drama, slowly gained three pounds, and finally somehow managed to lose all three last week.  Phew!  At the end of it all, I'm just about where I was at the beginning of the holidys.  But with Thanksgiving, Disney, Christmas, Vegas, and my birthday all happening in the past two and a half months, I can't really complain about staying the same.  Can I?  I've gotten into a really good exercise routine lately.  I even hit the cardio center in my Vegas hotel every morning for a 1/2 hour session of run three minutes, walk two minutes.  I think that, along with snow shoveling, really helped me lose those three pounds last week.  But with birthday cake last week, as well as my birthday meal (which turned into birthday meal leftovers), we'll see if I gain any of that back this week.  

Couple things I read on here that I wanted to comment on.  Height/weight - I'm currently 5'8", 164.  That's either the upper range of "normal" or the lower range of "overweight", depending on who you ask.  I tend to lean towards "overweight" because of how I look in the mirror.  I can't determine if I have a small build, medium build, etc.  I have small hands, small feet, small wrists.  So that would indicate a slight build.  But I'm broader in the upper body (shoulder, chest, back) than other people that I've seen with a small build.  So I'm sort of a 'tweener, I guess.

I agree with Lauren that Biggest Loser is getting a little old.  I mainly tune in to see the last 5 minutes - the elimination and to see how the eliminated player looks now.  Otherwise it just doesn't hold my interest any more.

Count me in as a Lostie!

Have a great rest of the week everybody!


----------



## natale1980

Congrats on the progress everyone.
I didn't even weight in this week.  My life has been very busy with work and family.  
I do have some good news!!! I got may tax refund and even though we are on a budget me and DH took $100 each to buy something for ourselves.  I used the money to sign up for the Susan G Komen 3day Breast Cancer Walk.  It is 60 miles in 3 days.   Should be fun! 
If anyone is interested in donating (even if it's just $1) the link is in my siggy.
Thank you for what ever support you can provide.
You ladies have been a great support to keep me motivated with weight loss and helped me know that I can work toward these goals.

Thanks!
nat


----------



## LMO429

You MUST buy the Tracy Anderson Mat Workou DVD!  I am demanding peeps to go out at once and find this dvd and do it 3 to 4 times a week. ;0) I can not believe the changes in my body from doing this workout.  in less than 3 weeks i lost an inch off my hips and waist and almost an inch off my arms and my definition in them is coming back.  the dvd is about an hour and you would still have to add cardio into your workouts but trust me I have done every dvd out there and I own them too  and I have never seen such quick results from doing an at home workout dvd!


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> You MUST buy the Tracy Anderson Mat Workou DVD!  I am demanding peeps to go out at once and find this dvd and do it 3 to 4 times a week. ;0) I can not believe the changes in my body from doing this workout.  in less than 3 weeks i lost an inch off my hips and waist and almost an inch off my arms and my definition in them is coming back.  the dvd is about an hour and you would still have to add cardio into your workouts but trust me I have done every dvd out there and I own them too  and I have never seen such quick results from doing an at home workout dvd!




LMO429 
Is this all mat work? Easy on the knees? I had an knee injury last summer and it finnally is feeling better. But I don't want to over do it with a work out jumping around.
Did you buy it online?


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> LMO429
> Is this all mat work? Easy on the knees? I had an knee injury last summer and it finnally is feeling better. But I don't want to over do it with a work out jumping around.
> Did you buy it online?



there is no jumping at all.  its alot of leg lifts (but different angles than I have every seen use before)   the arm section you dont do a bicep curl or tricpe dip but i cant believe how you feel your arms doing moves that are rather simple

here is a link to a youtube clip of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4xTA0jVFp4


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all are doing well.

Congrats Kat!
Have fun on your walk Nat!
Happy late Birthday WI_DisneyFan!
That Tracy Anderson DVD looks easy enough I'll have to look into it.

Thanks for all the suggestions. My mom and I decided to start writing down all our calories for each day and I'm doing SO much better now. Much more in control.

Came in to let you guys in on a recipe my friends and I made.

We made pinneaple yogurt pops and we used Vanilla Yogurt, canned pinneaple, orange,banana, and pinneaple juice. (All in one gallon, it wasn't seperated). We mixed them all together, pour them into a cup, put some plastic wrap over it and stick a popcicle stick in it. Freeze it. We tried some and they were ridiculously delicious. Very juicy and fresh. Will probably make these again!

Hope you all have a wonderful evening!

ETA: Great news. I decided to battle the treadmill for the first time in 2 or 3 weeks and I totally defeated it! It was way easier than I thought it was going to be. I guess this haitus will turn into a good thing for me, I didn't even start to get tired until around 20 minutes and I only do it for 30 minutes. Making better progress than I thought.


----------



## LMO429

Hey peeps! Im down 2 pounds this week! 

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi Peeps. DH and I were at Disneyland last week, so I think I've missed 2 weigh-ins. I was down .8, then up 3.4, so a total of up 2.6. I thought I was pretty good at DL, and we did a lot of walking, so I expect some of this was just bloat from eating different, and saltier foods. We stopped at Panda Express on the way home, and I made the mistake of looking at their nutritional info *after* I ate. Too many calories, and a huge amount of salt. Next time, I'll order from the kids' menu.
BTW, it was over 80 degrees at DL. I hadn't brought any shorts, so I was roasting a bit. It was lovely to have so much sunshine, though.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi Peeps!!! I have missed you all so much! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, but wait until you hear why. 

I have not been able to lose any weight lately, and it will be a while before I can. DH and I are expecting baby #1!!!!!  I am about 2 days shy of 12 weeks along at this point. And I've been anxiously awaiting today partly because I was dying to come on here and tell you all. Today was my doctor's appointment where we were supposed to hear the heartbeat. The nurse couldn't find it, so they brought in the little sono machine, and we got to SEE the baby! Kicking and punching and waving! The nurse who did the sono said it was no wonder the other nurse couldn't hear the heartbeat because the baby was moving around so much. Anyway she got a rate of 142 bpm from the sono, so all is well, and I couldn't wait to share the news with my Peeps. While I can't try to lose any weight for a while, I will certainly be continuing to try to stay healthy - eating right, staying as active as I can, drinking my water, and I want to spend more time around here even though I won't be losing. I am due 9/12, and I will definitely be needing to do some losing then! 

I really hope everyone is doing great! I can't wait to get caught up!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Oh my goodness Lynda!!!!! What wonderful, wonderful news!  Congratulations!  I think it's been a long time since we had a peep baby!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi Peeps!!! I have missed you all so much! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, but wait until you hear why.
> 
> I have not been able to lose any weight lately, and it will be a while before I can. DH and I are expecting baby #1!!!!!  I am about 2 days shy of 12 weeks along at this point. And I've been anxiously awaiting today partly because I was dying to come on here and tell you all. Today was my doctor's appointment where we were supposed to hear the heartbeat. The nurse couldn't find it, so they brought in the little sono machine, and we got to SEE the baby! Kicking and punching and waving! The nurse who did the sono said it was no wonder the other nurse couldn't hear the heartbeat because the baby was moving around so much. Anyway she got a rate of 142 bpm from the sono, so all is well, and I couldn't wait to share the news with my Peeps. While I can't try to lose any weight for a while, I will certainly be continuing to try to stay healthy - eating right, staying as active as I can, drinking my water, and I want to spend more time around here even though I won't be losing. I am due 9/12, and I will definitely be needing to do some losing then!
> 
> I really hope everyone is doing great! I can't wait to get caught up!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

what great news!!!


----------



## redlight

Congratulations Lynda!


----------



## dwheatl

Lynda, I am so happy for you. wishing you all the best.


----------



## lovealldisney

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi Peeps!!! I have missed you all so much! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, but wait until you hear why.
> 
> I have not been able to lose any weight lately, and it will be a while before I can. DH and I are expecting baby #1!!!!!  I am about 2 days shy of 12 weeks along at this point. And I've been anxiously awaiting today partly because I was dying to come on here and tell you all. Today was my doctor's appointment where we were supposed to hear the heartbeat. The nurse couldn't find it, so they brought in the little sono machine, and we got to SEE the baby! Kicking and punching and waving! The nurse who did the sono said it was no wonder the other nurse couldn't hear the heartbeat because the baby was moving around so much. Anyway she got a rate of 142 bpm from the sono, so all is well, and I couldn't wait to share the news with my Peeps. While I can't try to lose any weight for a while, I will certainly be continuing to try to stay healthy - eating right, staying as active as I can, drinking my water, and I want to spend more time around here even though I won't be losing. I am due 9/12, and I will definitely be needing to do some losing then!
> 
> I really hope everyone is doing great! I can't wait to get caught up!




Congrats on the baby!!! So excited for you and your hubby!! Enjoy every moment!! 


I've been a bad PEEP! I haven't visited here in a while. Weight loss is at a stand still. I seem to have hit a plateu. So this week I have bumped up the exercise and looking at the scale today (I don't post weight loss until Tuesday) I am down! Now if I can survive the weekend!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Lynda!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bee

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi Peeps!!! I have missed you all so much! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, but wait until you hear why.
> 
> I have not been able to lose any weight lately, and it will be a while before I can. DH and I are expecting baby #1!!!!!  I am about 2 days shy of 12 weeks along at this point. And I've been anxiously awaiting today partly because I was dying to come on here and tell you all. Today was my doctor's appointment where we were supposed to hear the heartbeat. The nurse couldn't find it, so they brought in the little sono machine, and we got to SEE the baby! Kicking and punching and waving! The nurse who did the sono said it was no wonder the other nurse couldn't hear the heartbeat because the baby was moving around so much. Anyway she got a rate of 142 bpm from the sono, so all is well, and I couldn't wait to share the news with my Peeps. While I can't try to lose any weight for a while, I will certainly be continuing to try to stay healthy - eating right, staying as active as I can, drinking my water, and I want to spend more time around here even though I won't be losing. I am due 9/12, and I will definitely be needing to do some losing then!
> 
> I really hope everyone is doing great! I can't wait to get caught up!



So Happy for you!

Popped in to say...

8 weeks NO SMOKING!

WEEK 1 Weight Watcher LOSS 9.6 lbs... YAY!! 

Missing you all.. but LOVING ME... lol


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> So Happy for you!
> 
> Popped in to say...
> 
> 8 weeks NO SMOKING!
> 
> WEEK 1 Weight Watcher LOSS 9.6 lbs... YAY!!
> 
> Missing you all.. but LOVING ME... lol



So proud of you Bee!  Lots of wonderful news!  Do you feel better since you stopped smoking?


----------



## lovealldisney

Bee said:


> So Happy for you!
> 
> Popped in to say...
> 
> 8 weeks NO SMOKING!
> 
> WEEK 1 Weight Watcher LOSS 9.6 lbs... YAY!!
> 
> Missing you all.. but LOVING ME... lol




Hi Bee!!

So glad your popping in!! Great job!!! Fabulous job with not smoking!! Don't you just love WW!! So proud of you!!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> So proud of you Bee!  Lots of wonderful news!  Do you feel better since you stopped smoking?


yes.. but, I am having diff breathing deep...


BTW  another 5 lbs lost!!  

Have a great week....


----------



## HockeyKat

Great job Bee!!


I did my final pre-WDW and pre-race weigh-in yesterday.   193.4, which is -3.2 on the week, and -24.4 since Jan 3rd.  

 I also did 6 miles on Sat in 1:12:53.   When I started training on Jan 10th or so, I was doing 3 miles in 47 min so I am pretty happy with my training results.  


  to everyone!  Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee and Kat ~  you both rock!

Hey Kat did you love the USA/Canada Hockey game Sunday.  I thought that was an amazing game!


----------



## HockeyKat

I loved it but the outcome bummed me out.   I was really rooting for Team USA.  

I am off to Disney tomorrow!  Yay!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> I loved it but the outcome bummed me out.   I was really rooting for Team USA.
> 
> I am off to Disney tomorrow!  Yay!!



Have fun!  Good luck runnig!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok after weeks of hitting a plateau I finally lost!!!  Weigh in at WW last night I am DOWN -2.6!!! Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Congrats Lynda! How exciting!!! *
*Great Job Bee! Keep it up! *


----------



## LMO429

just popping in to say hi


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Just dropping in to say hi and WAY TO GO BEE!!! 

Oh, and show off my new ticker!


----------



## AnnNan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi Peeps!!! I have missed you all so much! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, but wait until you hear why.
> 
> I have not been able to lose any weight lately, and it will be a while before I can. DH and I are expecting baby #1!!!!!  I am about 2 days shy of 12 weeks along at this point.



So happy for you - best wishes!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

We need to pump some life back into this thread!!!! It's only 11 weeks to the unofficial start of summer (memorial day weekend)

Maybe we can do a different sort of a challenge where the goal each week is to lose between a half pound to up to 2 pounds max per week. (considered the healthy amount of wt to lose per week) between now and the summer

Who is down for something like this?

We could still do the friday weigh in's to post our results.  We could take this week to figure out the specifics of the challenge and then starting next week we could have a 10 week to the unofficiall start of summer challenge...thoughts?


----------



## HockeyKat

I am here!!  I actually only gained 1.8 lbs after a week in WDW so I consider that a win!  

I am totally in for a challenge.  I usually weigh in on Mondays, though, since it helps keep me accountable on the weekends.   My goal is to get back in the 160s by the end of the summer, but immediate goal is to get to 180 by May 1.   That is 15 lbs.   


So, back from WDW and the half marathon.  It was an absolute BLAST!!  I finished in 3:11 and wasn't even wiped out when I was done.  

I made the trip with 7 girls from the WISH thread, and we met 2 more new friends along the way.  I wouldn't trade last weekend for anything.   6 of us stayed in a combo of the Swalphin and a 2-BR at the BWV for Fri-Sun, and it was amazing. 


I posted my race report and some pics in a few threads but I will post again (hope you all don't mind!!).   Here is a pic of all of us, with bling, in the MK the day after the race.  I am the one in the black shirt without the hat (long dark hair):  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg

Also, I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure...
Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582


----------



## Wonders10

*Lynda *- Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you and your DH!  What's your due date?  Everywhere I look on these boards, people are getting pregnant!  I don't want to speak for anyone else, but another former/current peep who most of us know has announced some news on her trip report.  I'm only sharing because I know she doesn't post very often on the peeps thread that much anymore but I know many of you would be happy to share in her good news...

I have news in the non-baby department.  I know that I have mentioned previously how I have been unhappy with my job - as in my current school placement, not so much my career choice.  So occasionally I look for openings in other school districts I'd be interested in work for.  Well, an opening was posted for Celebration School, which is a K-8 school in Celebration!  The town disney built!  I joked when I was in high school and originally planned on being a teacher that I would love to teach there!  Well now a speech pathologist position is available and I submitted my resume.  The ESE secretary called me 2 days later and told me they are very interested, to complete the districts online application and someone should be calling me soon.  Well I didn't finish and submit the application until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping and praying that they will call me early this week and set up a phone interview.  The more I think about it, the more excited I get thinking about it, but at the same time, the more disappointed I start feeling if I don't get it.  

If you could, please send me any good thoughts and pixie dust!  I really think this could be "my home", the place I will end up living and working, happily, for a long time.

Hi to the rest of the peeps - I sort of took the last week off.  Haven't weighed in in the past 2 weeks.  I have 3 weeks until my cruise and I'm buckling down to at least get a good chunk of water weight off.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Bee

Down 19.2 in a month!

5.2 this week...

On my way...!!



Shannon sending good thought to you!

Bee

ps- hi all other peeps


----------



## lovealldisney

HockeyKat said:


> I am here!!  I actually only gained 1.8 lbs after a week in WDW so I consider that a win!
> 
> I am totally in for a challenge.  I usually weigh in on Mondays, though, since it helps keep me accountable on the weekends.   My goal is to get back in the 160s by the end of the summer, but immediate goal is to get to 180 by May 1.   That is 15 lbs.
> 
> 
> So, back from WDW and the half marathon.  It was an absolute BLAST!!  I finished in 3:11 and wasn't even wiped out when I was done.
> 
> I made the trip with 7 girls from the WISH thread, and we met 2 more new friends along the way.  I wouldn't trade last weekend for anything.   6 of us stayed in a combo of the Swalphin and a 2-BR at the BWV for Fri-Sun, and it was amazing.
> 
> 
> I posted my race report and some pics in a few threads but I will post again (hope you all don't mind!!).   Here is a pic of all of us, with bling, in the MK the day after the race.  I am the one in the black shirt without the hat (long dark hair):  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg
> 
> Also, I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure...
> Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
> Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582




I'm down for a challenge! 



Wonders10 said:


> *Lynda *- Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you and your DH!  What's your due date?  Everywhere I look on these boards, people are getting pregnant!  I don't want to speak for anyone else, but another former/current peep who most of us know has announced some news on her trip report.  I'm only sharing because I know she doesn't post very often on the peeps thread that much anymore but I know many of you would be happy to share in her good news...
> 
> I have news in the non-baby department.  I know that I have mentioned previously how I have been unhappy with my job - as in my current school placement, not so much my career choice.  So occasionally I look for openings in other school districts I'd be interested in work for.  Well, an opening was posted for Celebration School, which is a K-8 school in Celebration!  The town disney built!  I joked when I was in high school and originally planned on being a teacher that I would love to teach there!  Well now a speech pathologist position is available and I submitted my resume.  The ESE secretary called me 2 days later and told me they are very interested, to complete the districts online application and someone should be calling me soon.  Well I didn't finish and submit the application until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping and praying that they will call me early this week and set up a phone interview.  The more I think about it, the more excited I get thinking about it, but at the same time, the more disappointed I start feeling if I don't get it.
> 
> If you could, please send me any good thoughts and pixie dust!  I really think this could be "my home", the place I will end up living and working, happily, for a long time.
> 
> Hi to the rest of the peeps - I sort of took the last week off.  Haven't weighed in in the past 2 weeks.  I have 3 weeks until my cruise and I'm buckling down to at least get a good chunk of water weight off.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



Here's some  I hope everything works out!! 



Bee said:


> Down 19.2 in a month!
> 
> 5.2 this week...
> 
> On my way...!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon sending good thought to you!
> 
> Bee
> 
> ps- hi all other peeps



Hi Bee! Great job!! Keep up the good work!! 


Ok so I am a little off track. I weighed in last Wednesday at WW and was up 1.2  But when I weighed myself at home I had lost??? I won't worry about it. I have noticed a pattern with myself. I will stay the same for a week or two then maybe gain a little then I'll lose  I asked my leader at WW if this is normal and she said yes. Alot of people lose this way. It's like taking one step forward and then two steps back. It fustrates me because I want to see the weight come off everyweek. I do feel like I have lost in inches though but yet not losing weight. Has this happened to anyone?? Is this normal?? 
So hopefully after next week I'll be more on track here with you guys. My daughter is in swim and next Monday it's done!! I love swim but the meets are sooooooo longggggg...... 

Have a great day everyone and eat healthy!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Just hopping in for a minute.
Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution Sneak Preview is on ABC and I'm really loving it.
He's trying to change the way people eat in the unhealthiest city in America. 
He's at a school right now and I'm glad he's trying to do something about it, because it reminds me exactly of our school food which I don't eat because of what they serve.


----------



## AnnNan

Wonders10 said:


> [If you could, please send me any good thoughts and pixie dust!  I really think this could be "my home", the place I will end up living and working, happily, for a long time.
> 
> Hi to the rest of the peeps - I sort of took the last week off.  Haven't weighed in in the past 2 weeks.  I have 3 weeks until my cruise and I'm buckling down to at least get a good chunk of water weight off.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



Anything on the job front?

Are you ready for your cruise?


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Just hopping in for a minute.
> Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution Sneak Preview is on ABC and I'm really loving it.
> He's trying to change the way people eat in the unhealthiest city in America.
> He's at a school right now and I'm glad he's trying to do something about it, because it reminds me exactly of our school food which I don't eat because of what they serve.



I watched that show as well.  I found it very interesting.  I have not been in school for quite some time and I do not have children.  But it seemed every kid in the school ate in the cafeteria (and that food really did look awful) do kids bring their own lunch to school anymore? 

another good movie to watch is FOOD INC...I for one am lovving shows like this every day more people are standing up and saying how awful our food is.. its starting to show what garbage packaged food is and how horrible the pesticides that our allowed on our fruits and vegetables are..when you think about it its scary what low criteria the govt deems passable on our food. I think people in america are becoming more educated that fast food is just poison and just cuz it says low fat doesnt mean its good for u....slowly but surely my organic section at my local supermarket is becoming bigger and bigger.  I hope this trend continues and I have a feeling it will.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I watched that show as well.  I found it very interesting.  I have not been in school for quite some time and I do not have children.  But it seemed every kid in the school ate in the cafeteria (and that food really did look awful) do kids bring their own lunch to school anymore?
> 
> another good movie to watch is FOOD INC...I for one am lovving shows like this every day more people are standing up and saying how awful our food is.. its starting to show what garbage packaged food is and how horrible the pesticides that our allowed on our fruits and vegetables are..when you think about it its scary what low criteria the govt deems passable on our food. I think people in america are becoming more educated that fast food is just poison and just cuz it says low fat doesnt mean its good for u....slowly but surely my organic section at my local supermarket is becoming bigger and bigger.  I hope this trend continues and I have a feeling it will.



I work in an elementary school and many kids buy lunch but I also see many toting their lunchboxes too.  I definitely do not work in a "high risk" school, but it seems these days it is really easy to qualify for free and reduced lunch.  I know many at my school get that, even if it isn't really a necessity.  So its probably just easier to do that than pack a lunch.  Which is sad,r eally because our lunch food looks pretty gross, and definitely not healthy.  Of course most of the kids that do buy would probably skip the healthy stuff and eat the yummy things anyway.  I haven't been in school in over 10 years but I almost always brought my lunch, except for the occasional meal here and there.  I always bought on pizza day 


Update on my job hunt...quite a few weeks ago I sent a couple resumes out to a few places, just to see.  Well yesterday and today, 2 of them called me back and would like to speak with me.  Of course, I am really waiting to hear back from Celebration.  The woman who I guess would decide to hire me or not, said she will be calling me this week.  Hopefully sooner rather than later.  I'm anxious.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I work in an elementary school and many kids buy lunch but I also see many toting their lunchboxes too.  I definitely do not work in a "high risk" school, but it seems these days it is really easy to qualify for free and reduced lunch.  I know many at my school get that, even if it isn't really a necessity.  So its probably just easier to do that than pack a lunch.  Which is sad,r eally because our lunch food looks pretty gross, and definitely not healthy.  Of course most of the kids that do buy would probably skip the healthy stuff and eat the yummy things anyway.  I haven't been in school in over 10 years but I almost always brought my lunch, except for the occasional meal here and there.  I always bought on pizza day
> 
> 
> Update on my job hunt...quite a few weeks ago I sent a couple resumes out to a few places, just to see.  Well yesterday and today, 2 of them called me back and would like to speak with me.  Of course, I am really waiting to hear back from Celebration.  The woman who I guess would decide to hire me or not, said she will be calling me this week.  Hopefully sooner rather than later.  I'm anxious.



I always have brown bagged it..even when I worked on wall street and we were able to order expensive lunches everyday for free


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> *Lynda *- Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you and your DH!  What's your due date?  Everywhere I look on these boards, people are getting pregnant!  I don't want to speak for anyone else, but another former/current peep who most of us know has announced some news on her trip report.  I'm only sharing because I know she doesn't post very often on the peeps thread that much anymore but I know many of you would be happy to share in her good news...



Thanks!! Yeah Shannon, I know who you are speaking of because we've been talking about this stuff for a while now. My due date is 9/12, so her and I are due about a week apart!  



> ]I have news in the non-baby department.  I know that I have mentioned previously how I have been unhappy with my job - as in my current school placement, not so much my career choice.  So occasionally I look for openings in other school districts I'd be interested in work for.  Well, an opening was posted for Celebration School, which is a K-8 school in Celebration!  The town disney built!  I joked when I was in high school and originally planned on being a teacher that I would love to teach there!  Well now a speech pathologist position is available and I submitted my resume.  The ESE secretary called me 2 days later and told me they are very interested, to complete the districts online application and someone should be calling me soon.  Well I didn't finish and submit the application until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping and praying that they will call me early this week and set up a phone interview.  The more I think about it, the more excited I get thinking about it, but at the same time, the more disappointed I start feeling if I don't get it.
> 
> If you could, please send me any good thoughts and pixie dust!  I really think this could be "my home", the place I will end up living and working, happily, for a long time.



Oh my! That is exciting! DH and I have friends who live in Celebration. We visited them on our last trip, and it is just so beautiful! Good thoughts headed your way! Keep us posted!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well!
Food Revolution is on again tonight.
I just eat a granola bar at school because it's hard to find a refrigerator in classrooms to put our lunch so only about 5% of kids bring their lunch. I eat a bigger breakfast and snack instead.

I haven't done any excercise because I've had a cold the past three days. It's rounding out right now, but I'm still a little sniffly. But my friend and I went on a 3 hour bike ride around town because we felt like it and we hadn't rode bikes in like a year. It was so much fun! People were looking at us, because nobody hardly ride bikes anymore but it wasn't tiring at all, we stopped to get something to drink and at the park for awhile.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps! What's up with everyone? How's everybody doing?

We find out the gender of the baby on 4/27!


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  long time, no "see".  hope you are all doing well and kicking some weight loss booty!  

i saw where lynda was posting and i decided i'd come share my news, as well.  we are pregnant!  i'm due on 9/20, about 8 days after lynda.  she and i have been talking on facebook about what kind of symptoms we're having.  i have taken some belly pics and thought about posting them here, but i'll have to wait and see who is on here just because i've been MIA for awhile and don't want to show off my midriff to a bunch of strangers!   



Disneyfreak92 said:


> We find out the gender of the baby on 4/27!



hey, lynda - we (hopefully) find out on 4/20!  isn't that funny - you are due 8 days before me and our appointment is a week before yours.  my last appointment was march 19th so i guess she just set it for a month out.  i'll be between 18-19 weeks then and i asked her if that was too early and she said no, that you can actually sometimes tell at 14-15 weeks, so 18 weeks should be fine. i hope so!  i just hope the little guy/girl isn't hiding the goods!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  long time, no "see".  hope you are all doing well and kicking some weight loss booty!
> 
> i saw where lynda was posting and i decided i'd come share my news, as well.  we are pregnant!  i'm due on 9/20, about 8 days after lynda.  she and i have been talking on facebook about what kind of symptoms we're having.  i have taken some belly pics and thought about posting them here, but i'll have to wait and see who is on here just because i've been MIA for awhile and don't want to show off my midriff to a bunch of strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> hey, lynda - we (hopefully) find out on 4/20!  isn't that funny - you are due 8 days before me and our appointment is a week before yours.  my last appointment was march 19th so i guess she just set it for a month out.  i'll be between 18-19 weeks then and i asked her if that was too early and she said no, that you can actually sometimes tell at 14-15 weeks, so 18 weeks should be fine. i hope so!  i just hope the little guy/girl isn't hiding the goods!



Congratulations!!!!!!  How exciting.  I'm not a stranger...I would like to see pictures of your belly!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Dawn!

Congratulations again! So happy for you and lynda!


----------



## LMO429

KNOCK KNOCK ...anybody here?!?!

Miss the Peeps! I know you are out there let's get posting again.

I woke up yesterday morning and realized it's only 6 workouts week till the unofficial start of summer

I started the Insanity program yesterday and I was practically begging for my life at the end of it today. It's super hard and super intense.  The sweart was out of control  I am hoping I can stick with it for 60 days.

wish me luck!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here.   Gradually moving down on the scale.  Last weigh-in was a 185 even, so that is a 32.8 lb loss since Jan 3rd.  

I would like to be in the 160s by mid-summer.  

Workouts... I added another day of hockey, so one game day, and one practice/scrimmage (2 hours) day.   I also added Pilates, and have been continuing to try to get to running a whole 5K.   I am at run 2/walk 2 intervals, and can keep about a 12.5 min pace that way. 


What's the Insanity program?  Is it DVDs?


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I'm here.   Gradually moving down on the scale.  Last weigh-in was a 185 even, so that is a 32.8 lb loss since Jan 3rd.
> 
> I would like to be in the 160s by mid-summer.
> 
> Workouts... I added another day of hockey, so one game day, and one practice/scrimmage (2 hours) day.   I also added Pilates, and have been continuing to try to get to running a whole 5K.   I am at run 2/walk 2 intervals, and can keep about a 12.5 min pace that way.
> 
> 
> What's the Insanity program?  Is it DVDs?



Wow congrats on your weightloss that is amazing! I feel like I keep gaining and losing the same ten pounds its really annoying

Here is a link to insanity..yes they are workout dvds you do at home.

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/insanity.do


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  long time, no "see".  hope you are all doing well and kicking some weight loss booty!
> 
> i saw where lynda was posting and i decided i'd come share my news, as well.  we are pregnant!  i'm due on 9/20, about 8 days after lynda.  she and i have been talking on facebook about what kind of symptoms we're having.  i have taken some belly pics and thought about posting them here, but i'll have to wait and see who is on here just because i've been MIA for awhile and don't want to show off my midriff to a bunch of strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> hey, lynda - we (hopefully) find out on 4/20!  isn't that funny - you are due 8 days before me and our appointment is a week before yours.  my last appointment was march 19th so i guess she just set it for a month out.  i'll be between 18-19 weeks then and i asked her if that was too early and she said no, that you can actually sometimes tell at 14-15 weeks, so 18 weeks should be fine. i hope so!  i just hope the little guy/girl isn't hiding the goods!



Yeah, I am actually getting a targeted ultrasound since I'm over 35, and the doc who does those was out of town the two Tuesdays before this coming Tuesday, and Tuesday is Josh's day off. It also happened to fall on the same day as my next OB appointment, so that worked out well. I can't wait for Tuesday! Glad to hear your baby wasn't shy!  


I'm around. How are the Peeps doing?


----------



## AnnNan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps! What's up with everyone? How's everybody doing?
> 
> We find out the gender of the baby on 4/27!





punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  long time, no "see".  hope you are all doing well and kicking some weight loss booty!
> 
> 
> hey, lynda - we (hopefully) find out on 4/20!  isn't that funny - you are due 8 days before me and our appointment is a week before yours.  my last appointment was march 19th so i guess she just set it for a month out.  i'll be between 18-19 weeks then and i asked her if that was too early and she said no, that you can actually sometimes tell at 14-15 weeks, so 18 weeks should be fine. i hope so!  i just hope the little guy/girl isn't hiding the goods!



So excited for both of you - look forward to hearing whether we've have boys/girls on the way!  Such a blessing either way!



LMO429 said:


> KNOCK KNOCK ...anybody here?!?!
> 
> Miss the Peeps! I know you are out there let's get posting again.
> 
> I woke up yesterday morning and realized it's only 6 workouts week till the unofficial start of summer
> 
> I started the Insanity program yesterday and I was practically begging for my life at the end of it today. It's super hard and super intense.  The sweart was out of control  I am hoping I can stick with it for 60 days.
> 
> wish me luck!



So how is insanity going?!


----------



## UtahMama

Who turned out the lights!?

Mostly on Facebook (wendy posten or wendyposten@rocketmail.com) these days. Still a student. *THIS* close to divorce being final. Still dieting but now there's no 2's, 9's or 8's in my weight number...PRETTY!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Who turned out the lights!?
> 
> Mostly on Facebook (wendy posten or wendyposten@rocketmail.com) these days. Still a student. *THIS* close to divorce being final. Still dieting but now there's no 2's, 9's or 8's in my weight number...PRETTY!



UTAHMAMA!!!!!!! You are truly truly missed!!!!!!

This thread, the friends I have made and support here really keeps me on track, but its not the same since you have been gone.  WE MISS YOU! WE NEED YOU! WE LOVE YOU! COME BACK!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi Wendy!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi Wendy!



the jelly beans on your signature make me want a jellie belly popcorn jellybean


----------



## UtahMama

I may have JUST now eaten a handful of stale easter jelly beans.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I may have JUST now eaten a handful of stale easter jelly beans.



its after easter! ya havent heard calories in jelly beans no longer count.

im locking myself in my bedroom trying not to stuff my face with the pasta salad that is in my refrigerator...summer is coming!


----------



## UtahMama

Summer!!! I am so not ready for shorts. Not to mention bathing suits.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Summer!!! I am so not ready for shorts. Not to mention bathing suits.



NEITHER AM I!!!!!!!!

that is why I am putting the working out in over drive.  I lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks doing the insanity workouts! they are ridiculously hard but I have no choice right now.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!  Im still here just not posting very often since I havent been very peepish lately.  Every Monday, I start out with the best of intentions only to get so stressed or anxious throughout the day that I eat something bad or stop somewhere for takeout dinner by the end of the day.  How pathetic is that?  Not even making it through one day?   I have said this before but I do have some things happening/coming up that Im hoping will motivate me enough to stay on track for more than a day.  They are:

*Recently went on a cruise and hated every picture (that I would allow to be taken) of myself.  Even just the head shots looked gross.  
*My clothes that normally fit just fine, are beginning to get a little snug
*I will be visiting family in June that I have not seen in many years and I have gained a good chunk of weight since seeing them 
*Another cruise in July  this time with a friend.  I dont want to look and feel like I did on the cruise I was just on a few weeks ago.  

Ive already made a meal plan for every meal and every day this week, along with snacks and realistic exercise goals for each day.  You know what else Ive noticed about myself?  Actually I realized it awhile ago but just now sharing.  Im afraid to be hungry.  Even if Im not super hungry now, for instance, Ill still eat a full meal or something just so that I wont be hungry later.  Does that make sense?  

I didn't get the school job in Celebration. I sort of had a gut feeling, even right after the interview, for some reason, so I thought I had prepared myself for the rejection, but I was really upset about it. I think I was just looking for a reason to move to the Orlando area, more than the actual school. I did leave a message with the person who originally looked at my resume and set up my interview with celebration - told her I'd be interested in hearing what positions are available at other schools up there, but that was Friday so I haven't heard anything from her. I've looked south too but there doesn't seem to be much that I would leave my current job for. It's so frustrating - I really do like my current job and my school but not jazzed about the area I'm living socially. It is so hard to meet people and most of the people here are married with kids, 35/40+ or retired senior citizens.

Anyway, Im heading to Disney next weekend.  I have 2 extra park days on my ticket and a ton of disney dollars so I booked Pop Century for 2 nights just to get away and use it up.  It isnt actually costing me very much.  Including Winston (my dog) hotel for 2 nights, its probably only costing me $60 or so, plus food which I tend to eat out on the weekends anyway.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  UTAHMAMA, glad to see you on the boards!  Hope you will post more often.


----------



## LMO429

WONDER10

Hi!

I can totally relate to not liking pictures of yourself.  My mom and I went to WDW in december.  I hate all the pictures of myself, I look like a chipmunk so puffy and bloated.  It's a shame because it was such a memorable time with my mom and I and I would love to display pictures of myself but I hate them.

It is one of my mini goals to be in better shape in october (when we go to wdw again) so I can enjoy looking back at my pictures.


----------



## LMO429

I can't stomach eggs lately.  What do all the peeps eat for breakfast?  I need new ideas!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Summer!!! I am so not ready for shorts. Not to mention bathing suits.



Wendy! Long time no see!!  I am looking forward to shorts!! None of mine fit!!  Need to do some serious shopping!! 



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!  Im still here just not posting very often since I havent been very peepish lately.  Every Monday, I start out with the best of intentions only to get so stressed or anxious throughout the day that I eat something bad or stop somewhere for takeout dinner by the end of the day.  How pathetic is that?  Not even making it through one day?   I have said this before but I do have some things happening/coming up that Im hoping will motivate me enough to stay on track for more than a day.  They are:
> 
> *Recently went on a cruise and hated every picture (that I would allow to be taken) of myself.  Even just the head shots looked gross.
> *My clothes that normally fit just fine, are beginning to get a little snug
> *I will be visiting family in June that I have not seen in many years and I have gained a good chunk of weight since seeing them
> *Another cruise in July  this time with a friend.  I dont want to look and feel like I did on the cruise I was just on a few weeks ago.
> 
> Ive already made a meal plan for every meal and every day this week, along with snacks and realistic exercise goals for each day.  You know what else Ive noticed about myself?  Actually I realized it awhile ago but just now sharing.  Im afraid to be hungry.  Even if Im not super hungry now, for instance, Ill still eat a full meal or something just so that I wont be hungry later.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Total sense! I'm a grazer I nibble all day so I won't get hungry, maybe try that?  I like to snack on frosted wheat squares, fruit cups, popcorn, fat free pudding, these are all things I have in my desk and can pack and take with me. Try having some of these things in your car or with you in your purse.
> 
> I didn't get the school job in Celebration. I sort of had a gut feeling, even right after the interview, for some reason, so I thought I had prepared myself for the rejection, but I was really upset about it. I think I was just looking for a reason to move to the Orlando area, more than the actual school. I did leave a message with the person who originally looked at my resume and set up my interview with celebration - told her I'd be interested in hearing what positions are available at other schools up there, but that was Friday so I haven't heard anything from her. I've looked south too but there doesn't seem to be much that I would leave my current job for. It's so frustrating - I really do like my current job and my school but not jazzed about the area I'm living socially. It is so hard to meet people and most of the people here are married with kids, 35/40+ or retired senior citizens.
> 
> Bummer about the job  You'll find something. Don't give up!
> Anyway, Im heading to Disney next weekend.  I have 2 extra park days on my ticket and a ton of disney dollars so I booked Pop Century for 2 nights just to get away and use it up.  It isnt actually costing me very much.  Including Winston (my dog) hotel for 2 nights, its probably only costing me $60 or so, plus food which I tend to eat out on the weekends anyway.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  UTAHMAMA, glad to see you on the boards!  Hope you will post more often.
> 
> I agree! We need to kick this thread up a knotch! :rotfl:





LMO429 said:


> I can't stomach eggs lately.  What do all the peeps eat for breakfast?  I need new ideas!



I am on a kick right now with frosted wheat squares. Those keep me full till mid morning then I may have a low fat cereal bar. Or a piece of fruit or yogurt.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> NEITHER AM I!!!!!!!!
> 
> that is why I am putting the working out in over drive.  I lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks doing the insanity workouts! they are ridiculously hard but I have no choice right now.


Im going to the gym 4-6 times a week. If I don't puke or faint, I'm not done (I'm kidding on that part, kind of). I want to add the yoga/pilates class on the weekend. 



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!  I’m still here just not posting very often since I haven’t been very peepish lately.  Every Monday, I start out with the best of intentions only to get so stressed or anxious throughout the day that I eat something bad or stop somewhere for takeout dinner by the end of the day.  How pathetic is that?  Not even making it through one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pathetic. I do that sometimes too. ALL motivated and gung-ho....only to slip back little by little. My kiss of death is letting myself get over-hungry causing me to grab "easy" food. I try not buy crap, but I can ruin healthy food by adding cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before but I do have some things happening/coming up that I’m hoping will motivate me enough to stay on track for more than a day.  They are:
> 
> *Recently went on a cruise and hated every picture (that I would allow to be taken) of myself.  Even just the head shots looked gross.
> *My clothes that normally fit just fine, are beginning to get a little snug
> *I will be visiting family in June that I have not seen in many years and I have gained a good chunk of weight since seeing them
> *Another cruise in July – this time with a friend.  I don’t want to look and feel like I did on the cruise I was just on a few weeks ago.
> 
> I’ve already made a meal plan for every meal and every day this week, along with snacks and realistic exercise goals for each day.  You know what else I’ve noticed about myself?  Actually I realized it awhile ago but just now sharing.  I’m afraid to be hungry.  Even if I’m not super hungry now, for instance, I’ll still eat a full meal or something just so that I won’t be hungry later.  Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> total sense. I have taken to fuji apples to get me to the next meal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  UTAHMAMA, glad to see you on the boards!  Hope you will post more often.
Click to expand...




> Thanks!






LMO429 said:


> I can't stomach eggs lately.  What do all the peeps eat for breakfast?  I need new ideas!



Have you tried cottage cheese pancakes? 
Trust me they are very filling and taste carby and "bad". My kids actually love them!

In a blender:

1 C. uncooked whole grain oatmeal (not instant)
6 egg whites (or use carton egg whites to equal 6 egg whites)
1 C. low fat or fat free cottage cheese
1/4 t. vanilla
1/2 t. cinnamon 
2-4 pkts of Equal or Slenda

I blend the oatmeal first to make into a oat flour but it works without doing this step. Blend till like pancake batter. Heat skillet on medium heat and spray it with Pam. Pour pancake batter onto skillet about 1/4-1/2 C. They take longer to cook than regular pancakes. I top mine with "spray butter" ( I call S'not Butter) and sugar free apricot jam or sugar free maple syrup. 



I also do oatmeal with flax meal and wheat germ (remember colon blow?)

sometimes it's just a bowl of cottage cheese and a banana


I was on a crash/crazy diet recently that was NO breakfast.  It's HcG and it's very temporary. I went from 189-171 losing 1 pound per day on it. It works but it requires high motivation. Knowing it's temporary got me through the day. I restart that in 4 weeks. 

Breakfast is coffee. 

snacks are either apples or strawberries or oranges

Lunch and dinner are some kind of meat (chicken or fish or bison) and certain veggies. 

...For a grand total of 500 calories  (I went to bed HUNGRY so I saved an apple for bedtime) 

I'm between phases so I'm doing the low carb (veggies and oatmeal are ) and lean protein and good-for-me everything. Being on closer to 1600-1800 calories makes it possible to do harder workouts. I love weights and cardio machines. My main nemesis is my saddle bags and outer bummocks. My upper body and abs are easy to tone. My lower pear region is freaking HARD to get a handle on.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> I can't stomach eggs lately.  What do all the peeps eat for breakfast?  I need new ideas!



I hear ya.  I can usually go 5 days with eggs for breakfast, but then I'm done for awhile.  I typically eat breakfast at work and make things to eat on the go.  Sometimes I eat a chocolate vitamuffin top plus string cheese and fruit.  or sometimes cheese or fruit plus a fiber one pop tart type thing.  Down here, we also have these "alterna" bagels.  They are sort of low carb but they are also only 1 point on WW.  That with WW cream cheese plus a piece of fruit.


----------



## UtahMama

Ack, I posted a recipe that includes eggs...but the end result isn't very eggy. 

I want a big bowl of mixed berries or melons since the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Im going to the gym 4-6 times a week. If I don't puke or faint, I'm not done (I'm kidding on that part, kind of). I want to add the yoga/pilates class on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried cottage cheese pancakes?
> Trust me they are very filling and taste carby and "bad". My kids actually love them!
> 
> In a blender:
> 
> 1 C. uncooked whole grain oatmeal (not instant)
> 6 egg whites (or use carton egg whites to equal 6 egg whites)
> 1 C. low fat or fat free cottage cheese
> 1/4 t. vanilla
> 1/2 t. cinnamon
> 2-4 pkts of Equal or Slenda
> 
> I blend the oatmeal first to make into a oat flour but it works without doing this step. Blend till like pancake batter. Heat skillet on medium heat and spray it with Pam. Pour pancake batter onto skillet about 1/4-1/2 C. They take longer to cook than regular pancakes. I top mine with "spray butter" ( I call S'not Butter) and sugar free apricot jam or sugar free maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> I also do oatmeal with flax meal and wheat germ (remember colon blow?)
> 
> sometimes it's just a bowl of cottage cheese and a banana
> 
> 
> I was on a crash/crazy diet recently that was NO breakfast.  It's HcG and it's very temporary. I went from 189-171 losing 1 pound per day on it. It works but it requires high motivation. Knowing it's temporary got me through the day. I restart that in 4 weeks.
> 
> Breakfast is coffee.
> 
> snacks are either apples or strawberries or oranges
> 
> Lunch and dinner are some kind of meat (chicken or fish or bison) and certain veggies.
> 
> ...For a grand total of 500 calories  (I went to bed HUNGRY so I saved an apple for bedtime)
> 
> I'm between phases so I'm doing the low carb (veggies and oatmeal are ) and lean protein and good-for-me everything. Being on closer to 1600-1800 calories makes it possible to do harder workouts. I love weights and cardio machines. My main nemesis is my saddle bags and outer bummocks. My upper body and abs are easy to tone. My lower pear region is freaking HARD to get a handle on.



Thank you for the recipe I am going to try it! I can eat eggs in things I just cant stomach eating scrambled or an omelet. I want to gag on myself

OMgoodness god bless you 500 calories a day!!

If your nemesis is saddle bages/buttocks...you have to have to have to try TRACY ANDERSON's mat DVD it WILL change your body..(you have to do cardio with it as well)

http://www.amazon.com/Tracy-Anderso...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1272298393&sr=8-1


----------



## lovealldisney

> if your nemesis is saddle bages/buttocks...you have to have to have to try tracy anderson's mat dvd it will change your body..(you have to do cardio with it as well)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tracy-anderson...2298393&sr=8-1 [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the web site is this strickly a mat routine? I am looking for something for toning. Since I had my knee injury I can't do much as far as jumping or running in place type of thing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a blender:
> 
> 1 C. uncooked whole grain oatmeal (not instant)
> 6 egg whites (or use carton egg whites to equal 6 egg whites)
> 1 C. low fat or fat free cottage cheese
> 1/4 t. vanilla
> 1/2 t. cinnamon
> 2-4 pkts of Equal or Slenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds yummy I have been looking for something different for breakfast. Will the batter last a day or two or must you use it all? What is the serving size and calorie count and fiber? (need this for WW)
Click to expand...


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> I looked at the web site is this strickly a mat routine? I am looking for something for toning. Since I had my knee injury I can't do much as far as jumping or running in place type of thing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds yummy I have been looking for something different for breakfast. Will the batter last a day or two or must you use it all? What is the serving size and calorie count and fiber? (need this for WW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strictly a mat routine.  no jumping at all whatsoever.
> 
> here is a short clip to show you the kind of moves she does.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaen9inltRE
Click to expand...


----------



## HockeyKat

WENDY!!!   Glad to see you back.

Shannon, not pathetic.  Not at all.   This isn't the naturally skinny thread!!  We all struggle daily, at least I know I sure do.  


Pancakes sound good... wonder if you could add crushed fiber one?  I use HeartSmart Bisquick for pancakes, and usually add some crushed fiber cereal (Trader Joe's brand) and blueberries.   Not lowcarb-friendly though.

This diet... tell me more?  I could use a jumpstart.  I am down in the 180s again but have had some trouble with motivation in March/April.  

I tried Pilates for the first time 2 weeks ago.  I actually really like it.  I have tried yoga in the past but I am just not "zen" enough for, I don't think.

My workout schedule is a 5K 2-3 times a week (trying to get to running the whole thing, at 2 min walk/2 min run intervals right now and a 37:20 time), hockey game once a week, hockey skills class/pickup (2 hours total) once a week, and Pilates 1-2 times a week.    I am considering doing another half marathon in Nov, which would mean I start training for that again in late May/early June.  


Thighs/bottom is not my issue.  I am top-heavy, esp abs and arms.  Apple all the way.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Thank you for the recipe I am going to try it! I can eat eggs in things I just cant stomach eating scrambled or an omelet. I want to gag on myself
> 
> OMgoodness god bless you 500 calories a day!!
> 
> If your nemesis is saddle bages/buttocks...you have to have to have to try TRACY ANDERSON's mat DVD it WILL change your body..(you have to do cardio with it as well)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tracy-Anderso...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1272298393&sr=8-1



Great link! Even the critical reviews were favorable. I'm going to the library today and will see if I can reserve a copy. I have a mat and hand weights. I need a challenge so it looks fun! 

I made hawaiian chicken thighs in the crockpot yesterday. That along with leftover broccoli was my lunch. I went to the gym un-fueled other than the one egg and ezekial (sp) bread I had for breakfast several hours ago. I wish I would THINK before going to the gym...and after care (protein, hydration). I need to hunker down and focus more. Hard to do with school and kids. Room for improvement I'm thinking. 

I also have been wanting to know if anyone has any experience doing the Body For Life (by Bill Phillips)? I had some fit and healthy nurse aquaintances SWEAR by it. Upon careful looking, I see a few of my trigger foods like tortillas and regular pita pockets, bread etc. in the menus. I want to avoid those during weight LOSS and incorporate them back when maintaining. the body does need carbohydrates, though. Hard for me not to go hog wild! Oatmeal, quinoa (grain), and sweet potatoes offer more nutrition than bread, tortillas etc. 

Baby steps. Healthy habits. Positive and uplifting support. Planning ahead. Avoiding known pitfalls. I can do this! We can do this! 

Kumbaya Moment!!!


----------



## LMO429

The video is awesome I lost an inch in my hips in less than 3 weeks doing it and an inch off my inner thighs as well.  My arms have definition I have never seen before, its an awesome workout.  You just have to get use to it tracy instruction is not the best, in the beginning that annoyed me but i have to admit now i like that she doesnt do the typical hooting and hollering and couting down that most exercise dvds seem to do.  I know the dvd pretty much by heart. now i do cardio (insanity right now) and then if i have the energy i put the dvd in my laptop and watch wendy williams while i do it..HOW YOU DOIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> This sounds yummy I have been looking for something different for breakfast. Will the batter last a day or two or must you use it all? What is the serving size and calorie count and fiber? (need this for WW)


I don't know the nutritional info. I guess you could add up the points of oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese? This makes 2 HUUUUGE pancakes (for 2 hearty servings) or 4 kid size ones. I have always just made two biggies. One for now and one to freeze to eat another day. The batter would probably be fine if you made it the night before. 



HockeyKat said:


> WENDY!!!   Glad to see you back.
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes sound good... wonder if you could add crushed fiber one?  I use HeartSmart Bisquick for pancakes, and usually add some crushed fiber cereal (Trader Joe's brand) and blueberries.   Not lowcarb-friendly though.
> 
> This diet... tell me more?  I could use a jumpstart.  I am down in the 180s again but have had some trouble with motivation in March/April.
> 
> I tried Pilates for the first time 2 weeks ago.  I actually really like it.  I have tried yoga in the past but I am just not "zen" enough for, I don't think.
> 
> My workout schedule is a 5K 2-3 times a week (trying to get to running the whole thing, at 2 min walk/2 min run intervals right now and a 37:20 time), hockey game once a week, hockey skills class/pickup (2 hours total) once a week, and Pilates 1-2 times a week.    I am considering doing another half marathon in Nov, which would mean I start training for that again in late May/early June.
> 
> 
> Thighs/bottom is not my issue.  I am top-heavy, esp abs and arms.  Apple all the way.



Google HcG diet. It is available in sublingual drops or injections. There seems to be clinics popping up everywhere  or you can buy the stuff online or in health food stores. It's drastic and skeptics claim you will lose wt. without the HcG (true) and just follow a strict low calorie starvation (basically) diet, but, I swear, it does work. After it kicks in, after about 4-5 days, I felt great and the weight did fall off. Its just that it's in phases 43 days ON then about 4 weeks off, etc. 

Hello apple! I'm Pear!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> The video is awesome I lost an inch in my hips in less than 3 weeks doing it and an inch off my inner thighs as well.  My arms have definition I have never seen before, its an awesome workout.  You just have to get use to it tracy instruction is not the best, in the beginning that annoyed me but i have to admit now i like that she doesnt do the typical hooting and hollering and couting down that most exercise dvds seem to do.  I know the dvd pretty much by heart. now i do cardio (insanity right now) and then if i have the energy i put the dvd in my laptop and watch wendy williams while i do it..HOW YOU DOIN!!!!!!!!!!!



WOW!!!!

The plus side of the less/non talking on a DVD, the better after you've done the workout over and over. I hate hearing the same witty jokes and advice.


----------



## mousehouselover

43 straight days of only eating 500 calories??!?!?! You're a stronger woman than I am. I'd go nuts.  Glad to see you back!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps! Hope everyone has a great day. 

Wendy how are your beautiful children doing? They have to be getting soooo big by now! My son turned 17  yesterday. I can't believe he's that old already.  How is school going for you?


----------



## LMO429

Now that the weather is getting nicer it seems so much easier to stick with my diet. If I get hungry I just throw some chicken on the bbq and some salad and ta-da! healthy meal 

I was doing weight watchers but now I am following the body bugg plan.  I did like weight watchers however it would be like 4pm and I almost had all my points ( i get 20) and i was starving and I couldnt figure out why.  when I did the body bugg granted I had my alloted points for the day but I only ate 1000 calories.  Right now I am eating 1500 calories a day, making sure I burn 2250 calories a day to create  a 750 calorie a day deficit. So i lose about a pound to a pound an a half a week.


----------



## HockeyKat

L, that BodyBugg thing sounds like it would be a good investment.  I might need to look into it!!

If/when you figure out the calorie count/nutritional info on the pancakes, please post!!  


I looked into the HcG thing, and unless Mr Kat or I were fixed, I would be way too worried about getting pregnant.   No offense to those of us who might be lurking and expecting!!  

I had really good results in Jan/Feb when I was training for the half, lost 25 lbs.   So, I signed up with a friend for another one, in November.   Having that goal will hopefully help me kick at least a few more lbs off.  


So glad that this thread is up and running again!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Just popping in to say we had our ultrasound today, and it's a boy! I'll be back later to catch up. I have to get to bed now. Night Peeps!


----------



## lovealldisney

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just popping in to say we had our ultrasound today, and it's a boy! I'll be back later to catch up. I have to get to bed now. Night Peeps!



Congrats on having a boy!!  So happy for you! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just popping in to say we had our ultrasound today, and it's a boy! I'll be back later to catch up. I have to get to bed now. Night Peeps!



That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just popping in to say we had our ultrasound today, and it's a boy! I'll be back later to catch up. I have to get to bed now. Night Peeps!



congrats, lynda!!!!  i came here to check and see if you had posted anything.  i checked your FB page last night and didn't see anything yet.  glad baby boy cooperated and showed you his junk!

i can't remember if i told you guys or not but i had my ultrasound last tuesday and we're having a boy too!  he was not shy at all.  he was like, "hey, look at my wee-wee!!!"


----------



## LMO429

Dawn that pic is amazing....congrats again!


----------



## punkin413

okay, so i mentioned that i'd post pictures of my preggo belly.  *(lynda - i totally expect you to put pics up too!!!  i wanna see how cute you are!)*

i've taken 4 so far.

january 13th.  this was like 4 days after i found out and i was a little over 4 weeks.  not showing at all - this was just so i'd have a reference point to start with!  






march 10th - a little over 12 weeks






april 5th - 16 weeks






today, april 28th - 19 weeks and 2 days






i feel like i've doubled in the last 3 weeks!!!  i know it's for a good cause but it's so weird.  

just wanted to share with you guys since you're like old friends to me.  i will definitely check in periodically to say hello, see how you're all doing and update you.  and i will for sure be back here once i'm ready to lose the baby weight!  i figure since the baby is due september 20th, i'm gonna give myself until after the holidays to worry about it.  then i'll be back on the skinny peep wagon once again!  it worked once and i'm sure it will work again!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Just popping in to say we had our ultrasound today, and it's a boy! I'll be back later to catch up. I have to get to bed now. Night Peeps!



Woo Hoo! A little  on the way!  Let's start picking a name!  Congratulations!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Dawn!  Another Boy!!!!! Congratulations!  You look absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Dawn~ You look fabulous! Pregnancy really agrees with you. Congrats on having a boy!

Lynda~ Pictures are a must! Congrats on the little boy! Mine is the love of my life.


----------



## AnnNan

Dawn, you're an adorable mommy-to-be!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Congratulations on the babies!

Hope everyone is well.

I've been out of the loop since school has been crazy, and my mom and I decided today we would start seriously watching our diet and exercise. I haven't exercised in about a month (crazy!) and today I got back to it. Afterward we weighed ourselves and I gained about 10lbs since last summer, but luckily my clothes still fit (a little tight).

Since we're going to disney this summer we want to be in the best shape so here we go. I'm ready for school to be out (so close!) that way I'll have most of the day to exercise and be able to do more of it. I won't be so busy so I think I can drop the pounds pretty quick!

Hope you all have a wonderful evening.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hello!  Just popping in to say "hi"!  

*Wendy *-- great to "see" you again!  Glad to hear everything is going well for you.  You deserve all the happiness in the world!  

Congrats to our two mommies-to-be!  So happy for both of you!

I'm still hanging in there.  I was doing great for the past month and a half or so, lost about 5 pounds to get down to 161 (about 15 pounds from my goal weight).  Then I went out of town for work and the people I was working with there wanted to wine and dine me (or more like beer and steak me) my two nights there.  And as much as I really just wanted to go back to my room, grab a sandwich from the deli and hit the hotel treadmill, it would have been extremely rude to say no since they had this all arranged ahead of time.  So thanks to my overly-polite Midwestern manners, I came back about 2.5 pounds heavier than I left.  Not terrible, but when it is a struggle to lose a pound a week, that trip probably set me back a good month.  Oh well, no more looking back -- just looking forward.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Aaron!
Good to see you to! I have doing WW since October and have lost 22lbs. So far so good its been a slow weight loss. Which I am ok with. 
Been to any Brewer games yet? My DD and not until the 15th.  Looking forward to it! 


Yeah to the two new mommies!! Dawn I have been lurking on you TR turned never ending TR! Love all the pictures! Can't wait till there both here!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Aaron!
> Good to see you to! I have doing WW since October and have lost 22lbs. So far so good its been a slow weight loss. Which I am ok with.
> Been to any Brewer games yet? My DD and not until the 15th.  Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> Yeah to the two new mommies!! Dawn I have been lurking on you TR turned never ending TR! Love all the pictures! Can't wait till there both here!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



WOW 22 LBS that is fantastic keep up the great work!!!!! 



HI Aaron nice to see you back here!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

Trying to be peep-like.  Have been really good at writing down everything I eat, and track the calories.  It's going ok but I still think I'm eating too much.  Next week is exercise.  I know I keep saying the same thing over and over but eventually it will stick and I will follow through right?  

I'm actually posting to let you all know I'm writing a trip report (currently a pre-trip) for my summer vacation.  The link is in my signature and I'd love for you guys to stop by.  I need readers!  

Hope everyone is having a great day - this is the longest week ever for me for some reason!


----------



## mousehouselover

Happy Mother's Day to all the amazing peeps. you don't have to be a mom to embody the qualities of a mother. All of us nurture those around us in our own special way. 

I have to brag about DH for a moment. He set up the most awesome Mother's Day celebration for me. I got to go on a scavenger hunt through MK!!! He got the cast involved and the whole thing was unbelieveable. I'm writing a TR for it. Even though it was only a few hours long, the amount of planning that went into it and how it played out made quite a fun story.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sparkie

Long time no see.....


I started with good intentions and then life got in the way.

I am going to be a grandmother - again.

My daughter is pregnant - again. Same baby daddy, same story. I've already had my psychotic episode, meltdown, ect. 

So she will have 2 children before by the time she is 19.  And more like the truth of the matter..... I will have 2 children by the time I am 45.  I love my granddaughter but never planned to be a "late in life" mother.  But life goes on.  It just has been too stressful of a life to really focus on weight loss.  So I will just lurk for a while.

Congrats Dawn!

Till next time.


----------



## punkin413

hey, everyone!  just wanted to thank everyone for your congrats and sweet comments.    we registered at babies r us yesterday and i think my brain is going to explode.  so much stuff to think about!!!  it's overwhelming.

i think lynda is at disney right now so maybe she will post a picture when she gets back.  

hi, aaron!

lovealldisney - 22 pounds is awesome!  

noni - what a cool gift!  i saw something you put about it on facebook yesterday.  very neat!

sparkie -   no words of wisdom...just a hug!  i know that has to be tough.  

wonders - been meaning to get over to your TR and i will...i promise!  i just gotta catch up on life first.  i'm so behind on EVERYONE'S TRs right now!

hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Hi everyone!! 

*Dawn & Lynda*- *Congrats on the baby boys!* 

Wendy- It's good to "see" you again.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey Fran! Glad to see you've ventured back over here. Is you life returning to normal now that you're finished with school?

Dawn~ It was such a phenomonal experience. I am having so much fun re-living it. 

Lauren~ THanks for stopping by and reading my story. I am down to the last couple of hours of the day. The big reveal is coming up soon!

Sparkie~ Hugs and more hugs. Kids have a way of changing all our plans. 

I don't have a whole lot to add...... I've been going to work and dealing with all those ups and downs. I'm just about finished with my Mother's Day TR. I did go to a DIS meet last night. We had a great time hanging out near the SAB pools. (We did not get in, not a pinkie toe or stray finger so we did not violate the rules of pool hopping.  ) I'm still working on the whole diet/healthier lifestyle thing. Somedays, I'm the windshield but most days; I'm the bug.......


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, Peeps. I don't know how or why, but I stopped getting notification of posts on this thread, and somehow dropped off the face of Dis Earth. I've been seeing a few of you on FB, but haven't posted on the Dis since Feb.
Today, I hit the number where I don't have to pay WW anymore I made lifetime 19 years ago, but have bounced around ever since. A couple of months ago, I set a higher goal that's still within my range, since I'm in my 40's and not my 20's. So, long story short, I'll have an extra $40 in my pocket every month as long as I keep this weight off. I would like to lose another 10, but this way, I don't have to pay to do it. 
Sparkie - Don't kill your DD. It isn't worth doing jail time. Seriously, I just feel for you. Sending big hugs and warm thoughts your way. Hang in there!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Congratulations Danielle!


----------



## dwheatl

Thanks, PD.
We had my mom's 82nd b-day today. I brought Baja Bob's sugar-free margarita mix, so the only points you have to count are the tequila ones. Mom is diabetic and can't have alcohol, so it was like a lime slushy for her. Mine was alittle more adult than that.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello again everyone. I've been AWOL from the DisBoards since fall, I think. Life just really gets in the way. I'm a teacher and its Summer Break, so I thought I'd catch back up. I have really missed reading TRs and just connecting with other Disney-minded folks. Not sure really how my weight loss was going back when I was on before but here's the story: Started dating my boyfriend back in Jan 2009 and gained about 11 lbs that spring, mostly from going out to dinner more and consuming some adult beverages! Well, in the summer I discovered Hungry Girl and her low cal cocktails and also, started just following the diet more than I had been. Between summer 2009 and Jan 2010 I lost about 4 lbs - not great, but not gaining either. In Jan. I decided it was time to get serious about working out. Between Jan 2010 and March 2010 I lost 5 more lbs!! I was extremely happy to see the diet + exercise plan was working. I had lost almost all that I had gained from boyfriend (but not any of the original 10 - 15 I wanted to lose before meeting boyfriend). But then life kind of got in the way again...Spring Break trip, end of the school year busy-ness, etc and I havent been on the scale in weeks. I've been afraid to. I thjink I have stayed the same for the most part but may have gained a lb or 2 in the last few weeks of school (cupcakes and goodies at school EVERY day!). Now it is summer and I need to figure out a good schedule for me to get back to the diet and exercise plan. One good thing that happened is my guy and I bought tennis rackets and have started playing...so that in combo with my work outs should help!

Oh, one more good thing that happened was my man and I got engaged! We got engaged at Thanksgiving and are getting married this month, June 26, on the beach in Tybee Island, GA. My mom has been a saint and has planned almost all of it. There has been some planning stress but for the most part, not too bad. Now, we are almost ready to go...which is a good thing since it is 3 weeks away! Another good thing, I had my first dress fitting and my dress has to be TAKEN in! So, I feel good about that. Also, we are going to start trying to get pregnant right away. I am actually already off my bc pills, we are just using another method right now b/c we want to wait until after the actual ceremony! Coming off the pills had a few side effects but mostly just the first week. 

Anyway, I am glad to be back! Hope everyone has done well with their weight loss since I have been gone!


----------



## dwheatl

Congrats on the engagement, Renee! I hear you on the end of the year goodies. We had our party at BJ's on Thursday, then an ice cream sundae party on Friday. I've also had a few friends want to get together (more food), and my mom's 82 birthday celebration (2 days of food). 
I have been tracking everything w/ WW etools, and I haven't gone over, but I had used every one of my 35 extra points, plus some activity points, this past week. This meant my weight was up a little today at weigh-in, up .6. That is much better than I have done in years past, though.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Congrats on the engagement, Renee! I hear you on the end of the year goodies. We had our party at BJ's on Thursday, then an ice cream sundae party on Friday. I've also had a few friends want to get together (more food), and my mom's 82 birthday celebration (2 days of food).
> I have been tracking everything w/ WW etools, and I haven't gone over, but I had used every one of my 35 extra points, plus some activity points, this past week. This meant my weight was up a little today at weigh-in, up .6. That is much better than I have done in years past, though.



Thank you. You are so good, tracking everything. I just gave up for 2 weeks. I would write everything I ate down though, just to have the food journal part of it. .6 is nothing...water weight, probably. I really need to get back into it. Part of my problem is that I tend to use my extra points on the weekends, but Chad is off Thurs & Fri, so now I want to switch that to the days I use my extra points, so it just takes some shuffling as far as planning meals and such. I also had a work out schedule and I need to shuffle that a bit too...want to get in more work outs now that I am at home every day and sitting around more.


----------



## HockeyKat

Nice to see this thread pick up a bit!!!

Congrats on the engagement!  

I do well during the week and then the weekends bite me in the behind. Like today, for example!! 

I wish working out alone would take the weight off, because I am fine with that!!  

Somehow I've caught the running bug, since training for the Princess half in March (and dropping 30 lbs in the process!).   I joined a training group that does 7AM runs on Saturdays.  Today's was 4 miles.   I also signed up for a RockNRoll half marathon on Aug 1 in Chicago.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey everyone! Just wanted to drop in and say hi. My mom was in the hospital this week, so things have been a litte crazy. She had a melanoma removed and skin graft done, and we brought her home to our house today so we can help her out. Also, we picked a name for the baby boy in my belly - Avery Daniel. I posted on facebook, but I know not everyone here is on there. Anyway, hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Nice to see this thread pick up a bit!!!
> 
> Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> I do well during the week and then the weekends bite me in the behind. Like today, for example!!
> 
> I wish working out alone would take the weight off, because I am fine with that!!
> 
> Somehow I've caught the running bug, since training for the Princess half in March (and dropping 30 lbs in the process!).   I joined a training group that does 7AM runs on Saturdays.  Today's was 4 miles.   I also signed up for a RockNRoll half marathon on Aug 1 in Chicago.



Thank you! Like you, I am good during the week and not so good on the weekends. Good for you on the running. I am hoping this tennis thing sparks things for me!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to drop in and say hi. My mom was in the hospital this week, so things have been a litte crazy. She had a melanoma removed and skin graft done, and we brought her home to our house today so we can help her out. Also, we picked a name for the baby boy in my belly - Avery Daniel. I posted on facebook, but I know not everyone here is on there. Anyway, hope everyone is doing great.



Hope your mom feels better..love the name!


----------



## ArielSRL

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to drop in and say hi. My mom was in the hospital this week, so things have been a litte crazy. She had a melanoma removed and skin graft done, and we brought her home to our house today so we can help her out. Also, we picked a name for the baby boy in my belly - Avery Daniel. I posted on facebook, but I know not everyone here is on there. Anyway, hope everyone is doing great.



Lynda - Hope everything goes well with your mom. Cool name!


----------



## ArielSRL

Well, I finally decided to get on the scale...I am +0.8 since I weighed last on May 31 I think. Which isn't bad considering I have been completely off schedule with working out, and haven't really followed the diet plan very well either. Just got back from a 2 day, 1 night trip to Tybee to tie up loose ends with the wedding and, of course, splurged on eating while there. Also, Mother Nature is in town. So with all that going on, I feel pretty good as to where I am.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone! 

Been MIA for awhile, congrats to our soon to be moms out there!! 
There is no harder most worth while job out there! I hope you love every moment of it because it goes by so fast! My two babies are 17 and 14 now and I sometimes look at them and just wonder how did the grow up so fast! I was looking at my DS's year book yesterday and had to put it away I started crying!  I am having a hard time with him being a senior next year and him turning 18! I think I will have a harder time with him leaving than my DD. I know that sounds weird but my son and I have an unsusual bond that I just can't describe. Not that I don't have a bond with my DD, that is something totally differant and unique in itself. Maybe because my DS is such a mommies boy??? Any who I am rambling way to much! 

As for weight loss, I am still on WW but I have hit a plateu! It's fustrating! So now I have ramped up the exercise, only time will tell if the scale shall move!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to drop in and say hi. My mom was in the hospital this week, so things have been a litte crazy. She had a melanoma removed and skin graft done, and we brought her home to our house today so we can help her out. Also, we picked a name for the baby boy in my belly - Avery Daniel. I posted on facebook, but I know not everyone here is on there. Anyway, hope everyone is doing great.



Hi.  I'm finally on facebook but I don't remember the name of the group to send a friend request too. There is a facebook for the disappearing peeps.....right? Can you help me out or am I just crazy & there is no such thing? Thanks.


----------



## dwheatl

Fran - It's called DIS Peeps. Here's the link - http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=31095929027
The bad news is, nobody has posted there for over a year. You can still find all of our friends though, I think.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> Fran - It's called DIS Peeps. Here's the link - http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=31095929027
> The bad news is, nobody has posted there for over a year. You can still find all of our friends though, I think.



Thanks for fielding that one for me Danielle! And you're right. Not a lot going on there.  I haven't had a lot of time to liven things up over there lately, I'm afraid. But it is a good way to find other Peeps.


----------



## dwheatl

So, I think I'll go back to posting losses here, since I'm actually losing a little. I was down .4 this week. I was pretty happy because we had a lot of food related stuff going on. We went to Reno, and I wasn't planning on hitting a buffet, but it was $8.99 at El Dorado, and a sandwich or whatever by itself was more than that. I tried to eat a lot of filling vegetables, but I did have 2 desserts. I left half of one, and made sure to work out every day at the hotel.
And, I don't think I posted this here, but I actually bought a bikini for this summer. It's 1 size bigger than what I usually wear, so I don't have to constantly tug to have my bum covered. I figure my waist is probably my best asset figure-wise, and a one-piece doesn't cover my trouble areas any better than a bikini, so what the heck. I won't be posting a photo, though.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is well. I decided I better start coming here regularly or things will go out of control! I went to the Doctor about a month ago and found our I've gained about 12 pounds since last summer! That was a real bummer for me since I was always good at maintaining so I'm back to watching everything. It wasn't that big of a suprise since I hadn't exercised regularly for months. But, now I'm back to it and enjoying it, I'll probably weigh myself tomorrow morning and start from there. Thank goodness it's summer so I can exercise whenever I want but now I have temptations all over the house. I want to shed most of this before our disney trip, but I already feel like I lost a few and my clothes are back to fitting pretty well. Life is just full of ups and downs!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is well. I decided I better start coming here regularly or things will go out of control! I went to the Doctor about a month ago and found our I've gained about 12 pounds since last summer! That was a real bummer for me since I was always good at maintaining so I'm back to watching everything. It wasn't that big of a suprise since I hadn't exercised regularly for months. But, now I'm back to it and enjoying it, I'll probably weigh myself tomorrow morning and start from there. Thank goodness it's summer so I can exercise whenever I want but now I have temptations all over the house. I want to shed most of this before our disney trip, but I already feel like I lost a few and my clothes are back to fitting pretty well. Life is just full of ups and downs!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!



welcome back.  I am in the same predicament.  I gained 10 pounds since last summer as well.   I am currently working on losing it for my october 2010 disney trip.  101 days to go! and I WILL LOSE IT!


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome back!

So happy to see this thread moving again.

I was 187 even this morning, which is 31.8 down from early Jan.  I had hoped to be further along by now, but I am still working on it!

Next hurdle is a half marathon in Chicago on Aug 1.   I am hoping to finish in under 3 hours (the Princess half was 3:11).


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi everyone!  Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.  I'm doing pretty good.  A few weeks ago I dipped below 160 for the first time since November 2008, when I was about 156.  I weighed in at 159.4 a few weeks ago, and last Friday despite attending a wedding rehearsal and reception (lots of food and drink both nights) the weekend before, I was 159.8.  I started the year hovering around 167, so it is coming off slowly but surely.  My 5-year wedding anniversary is the end of August, and we are going to Wisconsin Dells ("The Waterpark Capitol of the World") to celebrate.  My short term goal is to be 155 for that trip -- which would be about 60 pounds less than I weighed when we got married.  And we are discussing a September 2011 trip to Disney World, so my ultimate goal is to be 145 by that time.  That would give me 15 months to lose 15 pounds.  That'll be a stretch, but we'll see what I can do.

I'm starting to price out bikes.  Bad genes and too many years carrying around too much weight have left me with sore knees and a bad hip.  My doc told me to cut out high impact aerobic exercies like jogging and lunges/squats.  I haven't been on a bike since I was a pre-teen 20+ years ago, but it is a great low impact, high calorie burn exercise.  So I'm going to give it a shot.

Catch you all later!


----------



## dwheatl

I lost a pound the hard way last night. I got the chicken apple salad from Maggiano's, which was fine, but when I ate the leftovers, oh Lordy! I was praying to the porcelain god until about midnight.
Makes me think of The Devil Wears Prada - "I'm just a stomach flu away from my goal weight."


----------



## DisneyLaura

*creeps in slowly

Remember me?


----------



## dwheatl

Hi Laura. Glad to see you!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm Down 1.2 lbs. This was my first free weigh-in at WW, because I'm only 1 lb. from goal. It took a lot of work to maintain the weight lost from the food poisoning, but I'm glad I was able to do it.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Thanks Danielle 



LMO429 said:


> welcome back.  I am in the same predicament.  I gained 10 pounds since last summer as well.   I am currently working on losing it for my october 2010 disney trip.  101 days to go! and I WILL LOSE IT!



What's the deal? I've gained 10 pounds since last summer as well and I can't seem to lose it.  I'm going to DW at the end of Sept. so I'm hoping to drop 15lbs by then.  I had better get started only 94 days to go.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps!

I had sort of been lurking and doing my own thing but when I weighed myself this morning I saw that I had gained 7 lbs in a little over 2 weeks!  NOT good.  So I have vowed to start making some good choices today and from here on out.  Since school is out and I'm only working privately a couple hours a week, my eating has gone to the pits and don't  have the added movement of running around the school picking up kids either anymore.  I'm going on a short cruise July 8th with one of my girlfriends and one of the dresses I wanted to wear is a little tight so my goal for now is to lose enough of something so the dress fits better than when I get back I will really kick it into overdrive and see how much I can lose the rest of the summer.  I really need to take advantage of the fact that I have a lot more time to prepare meals and even exercise.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.  I'm about to make my grocery list for the week.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi everyone!!

Laura and Shannon, great to see you back.  

June has been a good month for me... March/Apr/May weren't so good!  


Still working on training for the Chicago RockNRoll Half Marathon on Aug 1.  


My weigh-in this morning was 183.4, which is a 34.4 total loss for the year, and my lowest 2010 weight.


----------



## LMO429

Hey peeps

On my 100 days till disney i created a challenge for myself.  I am doing the turbofire dvds..I LVOE Them soo much fun but super hard!

here is a 

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fi...97213:TCjFSAqoEEQAABrdLKUAAQNe:20100628155240

my goal is to lose 12 to 15 pounds in 14 weeks...so far so good!


----------



## ArielSRL

Jumping on the Dis for a few minutes while on the honeymoon....I've gained so much weight that the clothes I brought really don't look very  nice on me...uh oh...guess I'll be back hard on the plan once we get home...


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Jumping on the Dis for a few minutes while on the honeymoon....I've gained so much weight that the clothes I brought really don't look very  nice on me...uh oh...guess I'll be back hard on the plan once we get home...



CONGRATULTIONS ON YOUR WEDDING! where are you honeymooning?  ENJOY THE HONEYMOON IS SUCH A BLAST!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> CONGRATULTIONS ON YOUR WEDDING! where are you honeymooning?  ENJOY THE HONEYMOON IS SUCH A BLAST!



Thank you so much! We are in Amelia Island, FL. We got married on the beach in Tybee Island, GA and drove just a few hours south to Amelia. We'll be driving back home (Atlanta) at the end of the week b/c we have our reception there on Saturday.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you so much! We are in Amelia Island, FL. We got married on the beach in Tybee Island, GA and drove just a few hours south to Amelia. We'll be driving back home (Atlanta) at the end of the week b/c we have our reception there on Saturday.



that is wonderful!  I wish i was on my honeymoon again right now.


----------



## LMO429

Yesterday I completed my first week of Turbofire.  I lost 3 pounds! which I am very happy about. and overall I feel excellent.

This weekend will be a challenge eating wise bbq etc for the 4th of july going to try to do my best to eat as healthy as I can and keep my eye on the prize.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

LMO429 said:


> Yesterday I completed my first week of Turbofire.  I lost 3 pounds! which I am very happy about. and overall I feel excellent.
> 
> This weekend will be a challenge eating wise bbq etc for the 4th of july going to try to do my best to eat as healthy as I can and keep my eye on the prize.



Congrats!


----------



## dwheatl

Congrats, Renee. Enjoy your honeymoon, then get back to work when you get home. 

Lauren - I am worried about the holiday weekend, because we are going to a friends beach house for a few days. I'm taking breakfast and snack food with me so at least I can have some control over what I eat there. I'm also planning on long walks on the beach.

Hi Fran.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Congrats, Renee. Enjoy your honeymoon, then get back to work when you get home.
> 
> Lauren - I am worried about the holiday weekend, because we are going to a friends beach house for a few days. I'm taking breakfast and snack food with me so at least I can have some control over what I eat there. I'm also planning on long walks on the beach.
> 
> Hi Fran.



It's always a good idea to be prepared.  On a positive note I do find it easier to eat healthier during the summer than oppose to the winter..usually a summer bbq you have healthier options like grilled chicken shrimp...even hamburgers can be decent if you get the 95 5 or 90 10 type.  plus desserts are usually there along with fruit.  I just am going to keep asking myself what do I want more a cookie in my mouth or to look good in a bathing suit.


----------



## DisneyLaura

We're going to three BBQ's this weekend


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Congrats, Renee. Enjoy your honeymoon, then get back to work when you get home.



Thank you! We are heading home today but we still have our reception to attend on Saturday, then probably a cookout/family gathering for the holiday. I never really just so absolute nutty (even on honeymoon, I'm drinking my adult beverages as alcohol mixed with crystal light lemonade or 0 cal Sobe Lifewater), but I definitely have lots of work to do after this weekend!


----------



## AnnNan

Not accomplishing any weight-loss goals here, but I keep trying.  Seems I can never get working out and eating well all together at the same time.  Hope others are having better luck.


----------



## the Fidge

I'm back !!!   Well it seems I did it again, blew it!  However, it is not a permanent situation weight gain!  Sooo, I have started to walk early ams 2 miles around DS HS track while he goes weight lifting for football season.  DH surprised me by suggesting we take an anniversary trip this November with some friends to drumroll.....DISNEY!  So, I have some great motivation and goals.  Now with the help of this thread I have some accountability.   

Hope everybody is doing great Dawn lookos great in her baby pics.  I came home last night from vacationing and am ready to get back to work.


----------



## LMO429

the Fidge said:


> I'm back !!!   Well it seems I did it again, blew it!  However, it is not a permanent situation weight gain!  Sooo, I have started to walk early ams 2 miles around DS HS track while he goes weight lifting for football season.  DH surprised me by suggesting we take an anniversary trip this November with some friends to drumroll.....DISNEY!  So, I have some great motivation and goals.  Now with the help of this thread I have some accountability.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing great Dawn lookos great in her baby pics.  I came home last night from vacationing and am ready to get back to work.



Welcome Back!

We have the same motivation.  I go to disney in 2.5 months and I want to lose 10 pounds...I WILL DO! (positive thinking!)

what a great anniversary trip from your husband! so weird my husband is sending me away wtih my mom, aunts and cousin for my anniversary.


----------



## the Fidge

We CAN get this done!  Funny after 15 years DH has become very thoughtful, patience does pay off


----------



## ArielSRL

Good luck to you all with the weight loss goals! I finally weighed myself after being back from wedding/honeymoon/reception a week ago and I had gained 3 lbs. It probably was more, but I started dieting and exercising before I stepped on the scale again. I go back to work in 2.5 weeks (I'm a teacher on Summer Break) and am hoping to be back down to what I was before we left. I had to set a new weight loss goal b/c my goal was to lose so much before my wedding and thats over now. So I set a goal to lose 9 lbs by my birthday which is Oct 29. I don't think thats too crazy. Thats a little over 3 months and I know the first month of school will be crazy so it gives me some wiggle room. The only thing that will change that is if I become pregnant b/c we are trying...so we'll see what happens.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Good luck to you all with the weight loss goals! I finally weighed myself after being back from wedding/honeymoon/reception a week ago and I had gained 3 lbs. It probably was more, but I started dieting and exercising before I stepped on the scale again. I go back to work in 2.5 weeks (I'm a teacher on Summer Break) and am hoping to be back down to what I was before we left. I had to set a new weight loss goal b/c my goal was to lose so much before my wedding and thats over now. So I set a goal to lose 9 lbs by my birthday which is Oct 29. I don't think thats too crazy. Thats a little over 3 months and I know the first month of school will be crazy so it gives me some wiggle room. The only thing that will change that is if I become pregnant b/c we are trying...so we'll see what happens.



your weight loss goal sounds completely realistic and doable...good luck! you can do it


----------



## LMO429

I am on day 11 of the Turbo Fire program.  I love it!  I am also down 3 pounds since I started.  I have being doing turbofire adding in 3 days of some sort of strength training..which usually is a jillian michaels dvd or bob harpers new workout dvds which kick butt.

my goal is to lose 10 pounds by the time i go to disney in october.  One of my bigger goals is to start blowing it on the weekend.  I hate that I can eat great mon - fri and then the weekend comes I just go nuts.  the past two weekends I have been in more control..eating what I want but trying to limit the portion sizes on the weekends.  If I can get over the weekend bad eating hurdle I know I am on my way to success.


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> your weight loss goal sounds completely realistic and doable...good luck! you can do it



Thank you!!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I am on day 11 of the Turbo Fire program.  I love it!  I am also down 3 pounds since I started.  I have being doing turbofire adding in 3 days of some sort of strength training..which usually is a jillian michaels dvd or bob harpers new workout dvds which kick butt.
> 
> my goal is to lose 10 pounds by the time i go to disney in october.  One of my bigger goals is to start blowing it on the weekend.  I hate that I can eat great mon - fri and then the weekend comes I just go nuts.  the past two weekends I have been in more control..eating what I want but trying to limit the portion sizes on the weekends.  If I can get over the weekend bad eating hurdle I know I am on my way to success.



I can totally relate. I use the weekend as my "cheat" days b/c it helps me make it through the week. It helps me stick to it more mon - fri. However, I felt like I was going too crazy before so even though I cheat, I now try to keep it under control. I still eat a pretty low cal lunch, I go a little over for breakfast, and usually let my dinner be my bigger cheat meal. I also let myself have 1 soda just b/c that is something I enjoy, and I let myself have some full fat sweets (usually a chocolate truffle or two). Anyway, it is still cheating but like I said, I really think that is what helps me maintain during the week and also it is a bit more of an organized-planned out cheating, as opposed to just going completey crazy. I still manage to lose a pound or sometimes two per week, doing that and really thats all I am trying to do.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> I can totally relate. I use the weekend as my "cheat" days b/c it helps me make it through the week. It helps me stick to it more mon - fri. However, I felt like I was going too crazy before so even though I cheat, I now try to keep it under control. I still eat a pretty low cal lunch, I go a little over for breakfast, and usually let my dinner be my bigger cheat meal. I also let myself have 1 soda just b/c that is something I enjoy, and I let myself have some full fat sweets (usually a chocolate truffle or two). Anyway, it is still cheating but like I said, I really think that is what helps me maintain during the week and also it is a bit more of an organized-planned out cheating, as opposed to just going completey crazy. I still manage to lose a pound or sometimes two per week, doing that and really thats all I am trying to do.



I agree
I think one of the bigger mental hurdles I am finally over is trying to lose 5 pounds in a week its not going to happen.  A realistic half pound to a pound a week is more doable and will stay off longer than if I crash diet


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay!  This thread is back to life again.

Ariel, congrats on the wedding!!   


I completely agree on the weekend splurging.  I try not to but often fail (like last weekend).   

I have been steadily working the weight off this year... I was 178 last Monday, down from 218 in Jan, so 40 lbs gone.   This morning's weighin was ugly, though, thanks to the weekend off.  Sigh.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Yay!  This thread is back to life again.
> 
> Ariel, congrats on the wedding!!
> 
> 
> I completely agree on the weekend splurging.  I try not to but often fail (like last weekend).
> 
> I have been steadily working the weight off this year... I was 178 last Monday, down from 218 in Jan, so 40 lbs gone.   This morning's weighin was ugly, though, thanks to the weekend off.  Sigh.



wow 40 lbs that is amazing!!!


----------



## LMO429

I hate when I drink to much coffee before I work out.  I couldnt even finish I felt like I was going to have a heartattack...which was annoying because mentally I was all pumped up to put a full hour in ..I only did about 33 minutes of the turbofire 55 dvd which is no joke to begin with.


the food and wine festival booth info just came out about a couple of days ago I cant be slacking in my workouts I have to make room for all that food!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I agree
> I think one of the bigger mental hurdles I am finally over is trying to lose 5 pounds in a week its not going to happen.  A realistic half pound to a pound a week is more doable and will stay off longer than if I crash diet



I think you have the right idea there!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Yay!  This thread is back to life again.
> 
> Ariel, congrats on the wedding!!
> 
> 
> I completely agree on the weekend splurging.  I try not to but often fail (like last weekend).
> 
> I have been steadily working the weight off this year... I was 178 last Monday, down from 218 in Jan, so 40 lbs gone.   This morning's weighin was ugly, though, thanks to the weekend off.  Sigh.



Thank you! 40 lbs is totally amazing! You are doing great!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I hate when I drink to much coffee before I work out.  I couldnt even finish I felt like I was going to have a heartattack...which was annoying because mentally I was all pumped up to put a full hour in ..I only did about 33 minutes of the turbofire 55 dvd which is no joke to begin with.
> 
> 
> the food and wine festival booth info just came out about a couple of days ago I cant be slacking in my workouts I have to make room for all that food!



Mine isn't coffee related, but some days I can do an hour of cardio along with some strength training for my arms, but then other days I am exhausted doing 25 minutes! Isnt that weird? I totally dont get it.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Mine isn't coffee related, but some days I can do an hour of cardio along with some strength training for my arms, but then other days I am exhausted doing 25 minutes! Isnt that weird? I totally dont get it.



I think it could be that your body just needs rest.  I didn't realize that I worked out for 11 days in a row as of yesterday I def should have taken an off day.  I just feel really guilty when I do.  but realistically taking off days are very important. my body is hurting again today I can feel it.  I think I have no choice but to sit today out.


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks guys!  


Rest days are totally important.  I feel guilty too, but I have also learned to listen to my body and realize that it needs days to heal from what I am doing to it.  

Granted, facing down a 10-14 mile run every Sat at 6:30AM with my group, makes Fri an easy rest day to take.  

I just wish it weren't so humid here.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Rest days are totally important.  I feel guilty too, but I have also learned to listen to my body and realize that it needs days to heal from what I am doing to it.
> 
> Granted, facing down a 10-14 mile run every Sat at 6:30AM with my group, makes Fri an easy rest day to take.
> 
> I just wish it weren't so humid here.



I am forcing myself to take a rest day today. I had a spike of energy about a half an hour ago and I was going to work out and I am telling myself not too..I wish I was this good about my eating I would be golden


----------



## LMO429

Maybe rest days do work.  tomorrow will be two weeks on the turbofire program.  I am down 4.5 pounds and I lost an 1.5 inch off my waist, and 1/4 inch off my hips!

I must stick with this it's working!

I also am adding in 2 to 3 days of some sort of strength training (i.e jillian dvd or bob harper's (which are killer by the way)


----------



## HockeyKat

That's an AWESOME loss!  CONGRATS!!  


I am keeping all of my impact cardio to running for now, esp with a race in a week and a half.  

Here is the workout schedule:  
Sun - 1 hr ice hockey (off every 3rd week)
Mon - 30 min elliptical (on off weeks), 1 hr pilates
Tues - 3 miles speedwork or tempo run, with 5 min warmup walk, 5 min cooldown walk
Wed - 30 min elliptical, 1 hr yoga
Thurs - 3 miles speedwork or tempo run, with 5 min warmup walk, 5 min cooldown walk
Fri - REST
Sat - 10-14 mile long run, 1 hr pilates (optional)

Oh, and I am sticking to 1200 cals, with an emphasis on non-processed foods, fruits, veggies, and protein.   64oz minimum of plain water, as well.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> That's an AWESOME loss!  CONGRATS!!
> 
> 
> I am keeping all of my impact cardio to running for now, esp with a race in a week and a half.
> 
> Here is the workout schedule:
> Sun - 1 hr ice hockey (off every 3rd week)
> Mon - 30 min elliptical (on off weeks), 1 hr pilates
> Tues - 3 miles speedwork or tempo run, with 5 min warmup walk, 5 min cooldown walk
> Wed - 30 min elliptical, 1 hr yoga
> Thurs - 3 miles speedwork or tempo run, with 5 min warmup walk, 5 min cooldown walk
> Fri - REST
> Sat - 10-14 mile long run, 1 hr pilates (optional)
> 
> Oh, and I am sticking to 1200 cals, with an emphasis on non-processed foods, fruits, veggies, and protein.   64oz minimum of plain water, as well.



How do you cope sticking with 1200 calories a day?!  I just can't do that no matter how hard I try.  the lowest I can ever seem to manage is 1400.  I guess it is easier to do if you do not eat any processed foods. I would say 95% of the time I go no where near processed foods..the only processed food I would say I have had the past two weeks were pretzels but they were newmna organic no salt.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> How do you cope sticking with 1200 calories a day?!  I just can't do that no matter how hard I try.  the lowest I can ever seem to manage is 1400.  I guess it is easier to do if you do not eat any processed foods. I would say 95% of the time I go no where near processed foods..the only processed food I would say I have had the past two weeks were pretzels but they were newmna organic no salt.



I eat lots and lots of veggies, and try to find the highest food volume and fiber/protein content for my calories.  I substitute a lot too - greek yogurt for sour cream, egg beaters for eggs, and never use oil, only cooking spray.   Oh, and I almost always cook dinner for one, and husband does his own thing.  Lunch is eaten at my desk after a lunchtime workout.  

So lunch is usually a wrap on a joseph's flax pita (60 cals, 6g protein and 4g fiber) with a large salad (1 tbsp reduced fat dresssing), and sometimes a piece of fruit.   Breakfast is 1/2 cup kashi go lean original, and I usually have another 1/2 cup for a snack at about 4PM.   Dinner is lean protein (chicken, beef, pork, fish), with a starch like a potato, 1 serving smart taste pasta, or a tortilla if it's mexican-style food, and veggies, and then I sometimes have a night snack of 94%ff popcorn, sf pudding, etc. 

I pretty much eliminate all snacky munchy food, except for the popcorn and sometimes fat free pringles.   I do use some frozen meals and such in a pinch, but overall I find them too small for the calories they contain.   

I don't eat organic or free range anything, as I honestly can't afford the upcharge with all of the fruits and veggies we buy.    

I actually find some days I have trouble getting to 1200.


----------



## LMO429

Kat: I want to look into those pita's...I have been trying to eliminate bad breads I have been eating eziekel bread and wraps..they dont taste all that great but I know they are healthier for me.


welllll its the weekend time to screw my head on straight not to blow all my hard efforts with bad eating on the weekend.  Im pretty determined right now I hope this drive sticks around.


----------



## ArielSRL

Wow...you guys are like exercise addicts huh?  I'm gonna be honest...I do NOT like to exercise at all. I usually feel better about myself when I do, but I still find it hard to get motivated. I try to do 3 times a week when I am working (I'm a teacher) and usually either more days or exercise for longer during the summer. I kind of have to anyway, b/c when I am working, I am fairly active at my job. I definitely do not sit down much and we are constantly walking to lunch, recess, library, etc. Also, during the school year, I am extremely busy with work, meetings, planning, etc so I have to really fight to get all my exercise in. I follow the Weight Watchers plan and get 22 points per day, which averages about 1350 calories, I think. I'm 5'6 1/2 and the last time I weighed, I weighed 150, and I wear a size 10 pants. I am trying to get to 140, which would put me in an 8. I have never weighed much more than this. I have really good numbers as far as cholestrol and such, as well. I guess b/c I have an active job and I have always had a faster than normal metobolism, I can still cheat and I don't gain a lot. The spring of last year, I went from 145 to 156 when I started dating my husband (started eating out more and having more cocktails). So, I had gotten down to 146 right before the wedding and am now back to 150. 

Anyway, like I said, my goal is to be at 140 by my birthday on Oct 29, unless I get pregnant. 

You guys sound like you are doing a GREAT job!


----------



## LMO429

How was the weekend peeps

I would say fri and sat I ate pretty healthy..yesterday on the other hand was a different story   I ate pizza and some pasta but I am moving on..Today I did turbofire 30 and jillian michaels shape up front for a full hour of exercise today

pounding water

10 workouts weeks till disney I will lose 10 pounds by then!


----------



## HockeyKat

Ariel, I guess I am an exercise addict!  

If I could only exercise, and eat whatever I wanted, I would be in heaven.  I really don't mind the exercise part.   

Also, I have gotten an incredible sense of accomplishment from taking up distance running.   I never ever in a million years thought I could do this, but I am doing it and it feels great.  

Then again, I would love to bounce between 140 and 150!  


L, I had a pretty good weekend actually.   Weekends so derail me but I managed to stay on plan both days.  It helped that hubby worked all weekend.    Sorry you had a bad Sunday but it sounds like you are on the right track today!!


I weighed this morning at 174.6, so I made my "be 175 before my Chicago trip" goal (I leave Wed)!    Total loss of 43.2 so far, and I am in size 12s today and they fit.


----------



## monymony3471

I was wondering if this thread was still going?  

Thank God it is!

Hi, remember me?

I have been running on the tread mill for the last 3 weeks and I've managed to lose 6 pounds.  I was so happy to see some results from my efforts.  I am not dieting, just trying to make the best choices out of what I have.

Actually tired of dieting to see that I only lose a few pounds to just gain it all back.

I just have to keep my mind in the game of exercising.  I know I can get the support here!  Again, thank goodness you all are still here.


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> I was wondering if this thread was still going?
> 
> Thank God it is!
> 
> Hi, remember me?
> 
> I have been running on the tread mill for the last 3 weeks and I've managed to lose 6 pounds.  I was so happy to see some results from my efforts.  I am not dieting, just trying to make the best choices out of what I have.
> 
> Actually tired of dieting to see that I only lose a few pounds to just gain it all back.
> 
> I just have to keep my mind in the game of exercising.  I know I can get the support here!  Again, thank goodness you all are still here.



Hi Monica!

Welcome Back!


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> I was wondering if this thread was still going?
> 
> Thank God it is!
> 
> Hi, remember me?
> 
> I have been running on the tread mill for the last 3 weeks and I've managed to lose 6 pounds.  I was so happy to see some results from my efforts.  I am not dieting, just trying to make the best choices out of what I have.
> 
> Actually tired of dieting to see that I only lose a few pounds to just gain it all back.
> 
> I just have to keep my mind in the game of exercising.  I know I can get the support here!  Again, thank goodness you all are still here.



Hi Monica, I came back to this thread too


Well I will say I lost 5 lbs (I forgot to post last Friday) but I hope I didn't gain it back.  Yesterday was my birthday (turned the big 4-0 and at work they had all kinds of goodies and of course a cupcake cake in the shape of an ice cream cone.  Then I went to Outback for my dinner and had a Blooming Onion and a margarita.  Today back on track but I'm afraid to get on the scale.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi Monica, I came back to this thread too
> 
> 
> Well I will say I lost 5 lbs (I forgot to post last Friday) but I hope I didn't gain it back.  Yesterday was my birthday (turned the big 4-0 and at work they had all kinds of goodies and of course a cupcake cake in the shape of an ice cream cone.  Then I went to Outback for my dinner and had a Blooming Onion and a margarita.  Today back on track but I'm afraid to get on the scale.



Hey Laura!

Happy Birthday!!! 

Don't worry about what you ate on your bday.  first it was your bday ENJOY and second consistency is what counts so as long as you are back on the plan today no worries.  Also wait 2 to 3 days to weigh yourself.  those kind of foods have alot of sodium in them...drink alot of water with lemon too


----------



## monymony3471

So happy!  I got on the scale after my 2.25 miles on the tread mill and it said I lost a total of 8 pounds in less than 3 weeks.  

So so happy and encouraged.

Carry on!


----------



## the Fidge

Yeah Monica is back too!  Looks like we are all getting back in for tuneups.  Well Firstly....Happy Birthday Laura hope it was wonderful!

Well today it is officially 3 months to our vacation and yes I am motivated!  I wrote out my shopping list of some good choices and reserached some great recipes.  I will be joining our local WW tomorow evening.  

DH has stress test with his cardioliogist and I am certain he may sway him over to my side of eatting habits.  I will be going with him.  I also figure at night which is my toughest time when all is quiet I will just type into my trip report.  I never did one so heres hoping it is motivational for my night stirrings!

Went walking this am 2 miles.  It was nice out very low humidity and will see if I can get Dh to join me downstairs with the universal and exercise bike heres to hope!  

HAppy Thursday everyone  BTW to anyone hoping my typing improved .......still cross fingered lefty typing!


----------



## the Fidge

OK so this week is off to a good start, counting caloires sucking down that water and some exercise!  Made a commitment with a friend to go walking with me during the week!  DS will start evening football practice so while he is doing that I figure I will go walk.  Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Ariel, I guess I am an exercise addict!
> 
> If I could only exercise, and eat whatever I wanted, I would be in heaven.  I really don't mind the exercise part.
> 
> Also, I have gotten an incredible sense of accomplishment from taking up distance running.   I never ever in a million years thought I could do this, but I am doing it and it feels great.
> 
> Then again, I would love to bounce between 140 and 150!
> 
> 
> L, I had a pretty good weekend actually.   Weekends so derail me but I managed to stay on plan both days.  It helped that hubby worked all weekend.    Sorry you had a bad Sunday but it sounds like you are on the right track today!!
> 
> 
> I weighed this morning at 174.6, so I made my "be 175 before my Chicago trip" goal (I leave Wed)!    Total loss of 43.2 so far, and I am in size 12s today and they fit.



Whoo hoo!! You are doing so well! I have just been so-so the last week. Worked out a few days and then passed on it a few days. It is hard b/c I'm usually by myself most of the time in the summer, but this summer my 16 yr old stepson has been here and then my husband just got laid off a few weeks ago so he's around, so I see them eating all these chips and snacks and it tempts me and I give in. Also, its hard to go do my work out when we are all hanging out. Pretty much, bc they are around I have more excuses not to do the right thing! Stepson leaves Tuesday and I go back to work Wednesday. It will be crazy b/c the beginning of the school year always is, but I am hoping it will help me get back on track!


----------



## Eventer98

I have been "peeping" in and out of this thread since 2006 but just lurking since I had my son in 2008!  But then I had my daughter 11 months ago and just started trying to lost the baby weight about 4 months ago!  I threw out my scale awhile back b/c the top sticker layer was peeling off...it was all grimy underneath and super gross.  So...that puts me at a disadvantage.  I need to get a new one.  

I do take the kids for a least 1, 30m walk a day...if not two.  Even if it's 90 degrees out..that's the most exercise I will do.  At least I am honest about it!!   I think I have about 20pds to lost to get back to where I was before baby #1.  I try to eat semi-decent but there is room for improvement.  With two kids so close in age most of my "diet" consists of skimpy meals or missed meals b/c mom didn't get a chance to eat..you all know how that goes.

I'm glad to see so many familiar names but sad to also see so many gone.


----------



## monymony3471

Just got back from a nice weekend up north at the cottage.  I did get to go running on Friday, on the road up and down hills.  I did my usuall 35 minutes, but man did I feel the work out.  I felt good.  Very different running on the road than on the tread mill.  I need lots of training if I'm gonna run a 5K. I walked more this time than ran, but it wears on you different.

Saturday it rained most of the day.  I did sit in a tube and paddle with my arms, and today to took the girls all over the lake in the canoe.  

I didn't pig out, but I know I over did it here and there.  I acknowledged it and now back home and back to my exercise.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi everyone!

Really nice to see some old names back!!


Chicago RnR went well.  I finished in 2:49, which is much better than my Princess half time of 3:11.  

Tomorrow I have a last minute change of plans and instead of heading home, I am going to San Antonio for the week for work.   Whee.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps,

Like many other peeps have been doing, I have also been lurking on this thread, not posting.  I think since I've been pretty much maintaining for so long and not making a solid effort, even after saying that I was going to, makes it pointless and annoying to keep posting about how I made a plan, bought healthy food for the week, etc.  So I'm not going to post any of my weight loss plans, thoughts, ideas at the moment...I'll wait until I've had some success.  But I think I will be posting and hanging out a little more.  School will be starting and I'm also still working privately after school with even more hours and I think I will be very busy and stressed out.  In other non-peep and diet news, I bought a new car this weekend!  I said a sad good bye to my saturn ion, the first car I bought with my own money 7 years ago, bought a Honda CR-V.  So far, after a day and a half, I love it.  

Glad to see so many familiar names that I feel like I haven't read in years!  Maybe the thread will really come back to life...to the days when if I didn't log on for a day or so, I'd have 10+ pages to read through!


----------



## the Fidge

Happy Monday Peepers!  Off to a good start this am, walked 2 miles at school track with a walking buddy.  Most folks don't follow through so it was great we did go together also got 2 c of water down and out of my way, I hate drinking water.  Was good over the weekend lots of planning my food and keeping to it!  Last night I did get up sadly and had a bowl of rice krispy cereal.  Cutting down on my tea intake and making better food choices.  Just have to keep motiviated the rest of the day!


----------



## LMO429

Good Morning Peeps!!!!

Such a nice surprise to see everyone posted and is back!!!!  Dont be a stranger anymore.  I hope everyone had a nice weekend

I leave for disney in 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok so it's time to get serious about processed foods..I am pretty good during the week but on the weekend I let these foods slip in I think for the next two months I have to try to eliminate processed foods on the weekend if I want to see some serious results.  I want to lose 8 pounds in 2 months..totally doable.


----------



## monymony3471

Getting on the tread mill right after this post!!!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Just got back from a nice weekend up north at the cottage.  I did get to go running on Friday, on the road up and down hills.  I did my usuall 35 minutes, but man did I feel the work out.  I felt good.  Very different running on the road than on the tread mill.  I need lots of training if I'm gonna run a 5K. I walked more this time than ran, but it wears on you different.
> 
> Saturday it rained most of the day.  I did sit in a tube and paddle with my arms, and today to took the girls all over the lake in the canoe.
> 
> I didn't pig out, but I know I over did it here and there.  I acknowledged it and now back home and back to my exercise.



I was the same way this weekend.  I def did not pig out..but i did eat a cupcake yesterday and 2 small chocolate chip cookies..back to the grind today..i think you have to let yourself indulge a little bit otherwise you will go nuts lol


----------



## monymony3471

LMO429 said:


> I was the same way this weekend.  I def did not pig out..but i did eat a cupcake yesterday and 2 small chocolate chip cookies..back to the grind today..i think you have to let yourself indulge a little bit otherwise you will go nuts lol



I don't want to feel like I am dieting.  I want to be able to feel human.  I just know I have to make up for my choices when I exercise.

So, thanks for the post above, I followed through and did 36 minutes.  2.45 miles.  More running (24 minutes) than walking (12 minutes).  Plus my endurance is getting better.  I started with 7 minutes of straight running with a minute break followed by 3 sets of 3 minutes runs. with 30-60 second breaks inbetween.  I did some two minutes runs in there as well.  I was told its good to raise and rest the heart rate in bursts like that. Does that make sense?

I did not drink half as much water as Ii should have over the weekend, I have to get that back on track.

Otherwise, its normal again!  Have a blessed day!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Hi everyone!

It's really good to "see" everyone that's made it back to this thread. 

I'm going to Disney in less than 2 months and need to lose 10 lbs so that I don't have to buy all new clothes. I did walk 3 miles yesterday and I'm aiming to walk/run 6 miles a day at least 3 x's a week just like I use too and just as soon as school starts back Thursday. 

Hope everyone has a great and healthy day.


----------



## the Fidge

OK went ot dinner with hubby and my fav is chicken franchaise, I passed it up but  I did however get myself a lovely greek salad instead !


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's really good to "see" everyone that's made it back to this thread.
> 
> I'm going to Disney in less than 2 months and need to lose 10 lbs so that I don't have to buy all new clothes. I did walk 3 miles yesterday and I'm aiming to walk/run 6 miles a day at least 3 x's a week just like I use too and just as soon as school starts back Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great and healthy day.



Looks like we will be at the world at the same time! where r u staying?


----------



## Wonders10

I like how mony said she didn't want to feel like she was on a diet...me neither.  Even if it means it takes twice as long for the weight to come off, I want to feel like I am living a normal life where all of my thoughts and decisions don't revolve around food and my next meal.  

Not sure if any of you watch the Real Housewives of NYC or Bethenny Getting Married, but Bethenny Frankel is one of my faves on that series.  She has a book, Naturally Thin, and I could not put it down.  It's not a diet and she doesn't tell you what to eat but she gives her 10 rules for unleashing your inner skinny girl.  I honestly cannot think of them all off the top of my head but rule #1 is "Your diet is a bank account".  So for example, if you have a carb heavy breakfast like pancakes or a bagel, then you should balance it at lunch time with some protein and veggies.  Another one is "Taste everything, eat nothing" meaning when you are out to dinner or faced with food challenges, let yourself have a taste of everything but don't feel like you have to eat it all.  "Check yourself before you wreck yourself" is just my favorite to say, but it's about bingeing.  Sort of self-explanatory.  I'm really trying to follow her "rules" because they really do make sense and it takes away that "I can't eat this or that because I'm dieting" feeling.  My main thing that I'm really trying to work on is mindless munching and portion control.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

LMO429 said:


> Looks like we will be at the world at the same time! where r u staying?



POP, my boys fell in love with it last year.  Which works out great because currently I'm only working part-time & we had to have a budget friendly resort.


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> POP, my boys fell in love with it last year.  Which works out great because currently I'm only working part-time & we had to have a budget friendly resort.



I will be at bay lake towers from the 2nd of oct - 9th.  hopefully we will cross paths somehow in one of the parks to say hi!


----------



## monymony3471

*Fran:*  We love Pop so much.  We are staying there for the 3rd time.  

If anyone is interested, I have a Pre TR running.  It's just in the pre-stages and not to long.  I just updated it in fact this evening.  Mission Magic.

I'm thinking of going for a nice walk later when it cools down.


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> *Fran:*  We love Pop so much.  We are staying there for the 3rd time.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a Pre TR running.  It's just in the pre-stages and not to long.  I just updated it in fact this evening.  Mission Magic.
> 
> I'm thinking of going for a nice walk later when it cools down.



Would love to sign on to read about your upcoming trip..is there a link?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

LMO429 said:


> I will be at bay lake towers from the 2nd of oct - 9th.  hopefully we will cross paths somehow in one of the parks to say hi!


 That would be awesome. 



monymony3471 said:


> *Fran:*  We love Pop so much.  We are staying there for the 3rd time.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a Pre TR running.  It's just in the pre-stages and not to long.  I just updated it in fact this evening.  Mission Magic.
> 
> I'm thinking of going for a nice walk later when it cools down.



My family really enjoys POP as well. One of my favorite things to do there is get a danish, something to drink & head out to the bridge to watch the sun come up.  I can't wait to get back there!  Hope you have a wonderful trip.  BTW, I'm enjoying your pre-trip report thus far.


----------



## gudrench3

Hello there, I've spent most of the morning reading through all of your posts.  It's so nice to find a place that will build eachother up.  I'm glad to have found yall. 

Haha, good thing I join on a weigh date...huh? I weighed this morning and will be starting at 208.4.  I am happy at the moment because my heaviest is 215. So, I'm down right now.  

I am trying to not eat out as much and am doing pretty good with that.  If I do eat out, I try to plan my meal before going (by looking on the restaurant's website). I'm doing pretty good with that right now.  I now need to get more excercise into my routine.  I try to walk each work day for 15 minutes.  A co-worker and I walk in the basement.  We call it our smoke break.   On good days, we'lll do this twice, but most days we only get to do it in the morning.  I am also trying to remember to wear my pedometer.  I'm working on getting 10k steps a day.  Right now, I'm only averaging about 5k a day, so I have some room for growth there. Well, I can't think of anything else to say at the moment. So, I hope yall can help me stay accountable. 

Thanks so much!

Angie


----------



## LMO429

Hi Angie

Welcome to the Peeps! It's a great bunch of Peeps here! We will be here for you!  Congrats on your weight loss.  

We have a motto here..Slow and Steady Wins The Race!


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> My family really enjoys POP as well. One of my favorite things to do there is get a danish, something to drink & head out to the bridge to watch the sun come up.  I can't wait to get back there!  Hope you have a wonderful trip.  BTW, I'm enjoying your pre-trip report thus far.



Here is a brief overview of where I will be the week I am in wdw..see if anything matches for you
Sat 10.2 - MK
Sun 10.3 - Epcot
Mon 10.4 - Universal
Tues 10.5 - Keys to the Kingdom Tour, Tea at the Grand Floridian..Downtown Disney
Wed 10.6 - Hollywood Studios..Epcot in the evening
thurs 10.7 - Animal kingdom...Not so Scary Halloween Party
Fri 10.8 - Free Day Not sure What we are doign
Sat 10.9 Go Home boo


----------



## gudrench3

LMO429 said:


> Hi Angie
> 
> Welcome to the Peeps! It's a great bunch of Peeps here! We will be here for you!  Congrats on your weight loss.
> 
> We have a motto here..Slow and Steady Wins The Race!




Thanks for the Welcome, Support, and the Congrats.


----------



## Wonders10

Welcome Angie!  

I had a small victory today...I didn't eat out at all.  I know that doesn't sound like much but with all my free time this summer, I've been eating out a lot and not making good decisions, not to mention wasting the food I buy at the grocery store.  So I had a WW Smart Ones breakfast sandwich for breakfast, some morningstar farms chicken nuggets for lunch (I really wasn't super hungry because I was putting together a TV stand all day and for whatever reason didn't have much of an appetite) and for dinner I made some turkey kielbasa, potatoes and leftover brocolli from the other night.  And I had a mini york peppermint patty for dessert.  Plus a good amount of water.  Finally...it wasn't a perfect day but it was a start.


----------



## dwheatl

Hi all. I don't know how, but I keep falling off the Dis. I won't get any emails for a month or two, and when I get one, I come back and there are several pages of posts.
We got home Sunday from a cruise to Mexico, and I was up 4 lbs. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things at home. I'm a teacher, too, and started teaching summer school on Monday.
I am also going to WW monthly (or more). I was at goal before I left for the cruise. I need to get it off again before I have to weigh in, so I don't have to pay. I track my food online, and that seems to work the best for me. I also track my exercise on there.
Good to "see" you all.


----------



## the Fidge

Down -4 yipeee!!  I would love to add a 0 to that! Just keep swimming right?? OK this week went well however I do see places I could have made some better choices.  I did howver start my walking and completed 10 miles for the week!  Will build up as I get this off the ground.  DS started football so I have been watching their core training for some help myself.  On Thursday and Friday jogged a bit of the walking so I have some goals with that too!  

Its been a bit hectic DS has had at least 2 friends over a night and thankfully I have my house back.  I need to write out my shopping list and stick to whats on the list...whats not in the house won't harm me!  Also will be planning out my meals too.  Did not do that last week was just too crazy and some kids don't eat this or that kinda stuff!  

Well off to do some school shopping and football stuff.  Not highly motivated today but I'll get in gear!

Welcome Angie!!!!


----------



## gudrench3

the Fidge said:


> Down -4 yipeee!!  I would love to add a 0 to that! Just keep swimming right?? OK this week went well however I do see places I could have made some better choices.  I did howver start my walking and completed 10 miles for the week!  Will build up as I get this off the ground.  DS started football so I have been watching their core training for some help myself.  On Thursday and Friday jogged a bit of the walking so I have some goals with that too!
> 
> Its been a bit hectic DS has had at least 2 friends over a night and thankfully I have my house back.  I need to write out my shopping list and stick to whats on the list...whats not in the house won't harm me!  Also will be planning out my meals too.  Did not do that last week was just too crazy and some kids don't eat this or that kinda stuff!
> 
> Well off to do some school shopping and football stuff.  Not highly motivated today but I'll get in gear!
> 
> Welcome Angie!!!!



Thanks so much!  And way to go on the -4 lbs.  That's excellent.  Every little bit counts.  Way to go!  It's funny, but just hearing about your results makes me wanna get up and go for a walk or something.  I know I can do it too!!!  Again, way to go!  Woo who!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Is this our weigh-in day? If it is, I'm down 1.8 of the 4 I gained on the cruise. Better than that, I got back to the gym today.That's me working my triceps!


----------



## DisneyLaura

gudrench3 said:


> Hello there, I've spent most of the morning reading through all of your posts.  It's so nice to find a place that will build eachother up.  I'm glad to have found yall.
> 
> Haha, good thing I join on a weigh date...huh? I weighed this morning and will be starting at 208.4.  I am happy at the moment because my heaviest is 215. So, I'm down right now.
> 
> I am trying to not eat out as much and am doing pretty good with that.  If I do eat out, I try to plan my meal before going (by looking on the restaurant's website). I'm doing pretty good with that right now.  I now need to get more excercise into my routine.  I try to walk each work day for 15 minutes.  A co-worker and I walk in the basement.  We call it our smoke break.   On good days, we'lll do this twice, but most days we only get to do it in the morning.  I am also trying to remember to wear my pedometer.  I'm working on getting 10k steps a day.  Right now, I'm only averaging about 5k a day, so I have some room for growth there. Well, I can't think of anything else to say at the moment. So, I hope yall can help me stay accountable.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Angie



Welcome Angie!

I weighed myself yesterday and I stayed the same.  Not excersing and trying to eat healthy at work (salads and soups)

Lauren - I have a question for you.  What type of iPod do you listen to the podcasts on?  I have an iPod shuffle I inherited from my mom after she passed away and I don't know if I can download them on that.  I am having enough trouble downloading songs LOL  They have a podcast for the C25K that I would love to download to that as well but I don't know again if it's possible.  Thanks for your help ((HUG))


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> *Fran:*  We love Pop so much.  We are staying there for the 3rd time.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a Pre TR running.  It's just in the pre-stages and not to long.  I just updated it in fact this evening.  Mission Magic.
> 
> I'm thinking of going for a nice walk later when it cools down.



I'm going to start reading it right now!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Welcome Angie!
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday and I stayed the same.  Not excersing and trying to eat healthy at work (salads and soups)
> 
> Lauren - I have a question for you.  What type of iPod do you listen to the podcasts on?  I have an iPod shuffle I inherited from my mom after she passed away and I don't know if I can download them on that.  I am having enough trouble downloading songs LOL  They have a podcast for the C25K that I would love to download to that as well but I don't know again if it's possible.  Thanks for your help ((HUG))



Actually I do not listen to the podcast on my ipod.  I listen to it on my computer when I clean the house..I usually just take my laptop from room to room with me and pause the show when I have to vacuum.  Listening to the show makes cleaning that much more fun!   I am actually one of those people who loves to clean and loves to workout! I know crazy!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I sometimes enjoy cleaning as well, maybe I should try listening to the podcasts that way and I'll get more done LOL although I don't have a laptop so it might be hard to carry my computer room to room


----------



## dwheatl

That would be great for your arms though, Laura.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone! 

I'm still here!  I have been doing pretty good still with WW and am about 8lbs from my goal weight! I want it off by the time my DH and I take our trip to Germany in September!

These last 10lbs have been really hard! I gain then I lose then I gain then I lose! But when I add up how much I have gained and lost then divide it by 4, it tells me I am losing anywhere from a 1/2 to 1lb a week per month. This always makes me feel better. And I know that this is a normal healthy weight loss. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

LMO429 said:


> Here is a brief overview of where I will be the week I am in wdw..see if anything matches for you
> Sat 10.2 - MK
> Sun 10.3 - Epcot
> Mon 10.4 - Universal
> Tues 10.5 - Keys to the Kingdom Tour, Tea at the Grand Floridian..Downtown Disney
> Wed 10.6 - Hollywood Studios..Epcot in the evening
> thurs 10.7 - Animal kingdom...Not so Scary Halloween Party
> Fri 10.8 - Free Day Not sure What we are doign
> Sat 10.9 Go Home boo



Sat 10.2 I'll be at MK that evening.
*Wed 10.6 Epcot in the eveing for EMH* looks like the best day to "bump" into each other 
Fri 10.8 MK in the morning before heading home


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> That would be great for your arms though, Laura.


----------



## Wonders10

Just peeping in to say hello! 

I'm in a funk...school is starting next week, without the kids, and I'm dreading getting back to the grind.  The only plus is I'm hoping that being busy and on more of a schedule will make it easier, foodwise.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> Just peeping in to say hello!
> 
> I'm in a funk...school is starting next week, without the kids, and I'm dreading getting back to the grind.  The only plus is I'm hoping that being busy and on more of a schedule will make it easier, foodwise.



Hi Shannon!

I am in a funk too.   My half was a weekend ago so I am in a post-race bleah period, and a last minute week-long business trip has done me in, in more ways than one.   I ate horribly and now I have a bad head cold.  

Meh.


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Sat 10.2 I'll be at MK that evening.
> *Wed 10.6 Epcot in the eveing for EMH* looks like the best day to "bump" into each other
> Fri 10.8 MK in the morning before heading home



10/2 we are having dinner at ohana's and then Ill be in the park for parade/wishes


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Hi Shannon!
> 
> I am in a funk too.   My half was a weekend ago so I am in a post-race bleah period, and a last minute week-long business trip has done me in, in more ways than one.   I ate horribly and now I have a bad head cold.
> 
> Meh.



This happened to me last week tues and wednesday.  Tuesday I ate good wednesday I ate horribly.  I think the key is to just move on as soon as possible.

Latey when I have been going into my tail spin binges I am trying to remind myself how I feel the next morning...the guilt I put on myself the next day is HORRIBLE its truly not worth it...or at least that is what i am trying to tell myself


----------



## gudrench3

LMO429 said:


> Actually I do not listen to the podcast on my ipod.  I listen to it on my computer when I clean the house..I usually just take my laptop from room to room with me and pause the show when I have to vacuum.  Listening to the show makes cleaning that much more fun!   I am actually one of those people who loves to clean and loves to workout! I know crazy!



Okay team, let's not forget that I am new to the team...but I have a quick question.   But, where do I go to get this podcast that yall are talking about.   I'm sorry about the dumb question. :-S


----------



## LMO429

gudrench3 said:


> Okay team, let's not forget that I am new to the team...but I have a quick question.   But, where do I go to get this podcast that yall are talking about.   I'm sorry about the dumb question. :-S



Click on the link below and then click on listen now.  The DISunplugged podcast is the most unbiased look at all things in the theme park industry.....but mostly disneyworld  The people that own dreams unlimited travel/own these boards are in the show.  It's a great bunch of people and an awesome show...ENJOY!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/


----------



## LMO429

gudrench3 said:


> Okay team, let's not forget that I am new to the team...but I have a quick question.   But, where do I go to get this podcast that yall are talking about.   I'm sorry about the dumb question. :-S



p.s. that is not a dumb question


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.

After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.  So I'm shooting for another 10-15, and I'll reevaluate the situation then.  140 is the "ideal" weight for a 5'6" male, so that's my goal for now.  I figure even if I don't reach it, having that number in mind should keep me honest and keep my weight in check.  (Funny side story.  I've been going through my adult life thinking I was 5'8".  I went to the doctor to have my knees looked at, and the nurse asked how tall I am.  I said, I really don't know but I think I'm about 5'8".  When we got home, I had my wife measure me.  Turns out I'm two inches shorter than I thought I was!  Which does explain why 156 is so much farther from a good looking weight on me than I thought it would be when I started this five years ago.)

P.S. - Welcome to the Peeps Angie! I know you'll do great!  I know this is completely cliché, but I honestly believe that if I can lose weight and keep it off, then anybody can.  It's just a matter of having the right mindset and attitude.  Just remember that if you only manage to lose 1/2 pound a week, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Baby steps are the key...


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> I'm in a funk...school is starting next week, without the kids, and I'm dreading getting back to the grind.  The only plus is I'm hoping that being busy and on more of a schedule will make it easier, foodwise.



Right there with ya, Shannon. I was a total brat to my DH yesterday because I felt sad about the end of summer. I think we get more spoiled than people who get only two weeks off a year, so it makes it harder to go back. God knows I wouldn't give up the long summers for anything, though. Actually, I did voluntarily chop 2 weeks off my summer, because I'm teaching kinder academy for incoming non-English speakers right now. 

The one thing I'm looking forward to is, when I work full-time, I get 2 more points on WW. Up on my feet and moving (about 12,000 to 15,000 steps a day) makes a big difference.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.
> 
> After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.


Congrats on your fabulous weight-loss. We are all so inspired by you.
I'm off to Cold Stone with a friend now. I won a gift card  in a raffle. I've already looked up the nutritional info. Guess who'll be doing extra time on the stationary bike tonight?


----------



## lovealldisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.
> 
> After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.  So I'm shooting for another 10-15, and I'll reevaluate the situation then.  140 is the "ideal" weight for a 5'6" male, so that's my goal for now.  I figure even if I don't reach it, having that number in mind should keep me honest and keep my weight in check.  (Funny side story.  I've been going through my adult life thinking I was 5'8".  I went to the doctor to have my knees looked at, and the nurse asked how tall I am.  I said, I really don't know but I think I'm about 5'8".  When we got home, I had my wife measure me.  Turns out I'm two inches shorter than I thought I was!  Which does explain why 156 is so much farther from a good looking weight on me than I thought it would be when I started this five years ago.)
> 
> P.S. - Welcome to the Peeps Angie! I know you'll do great!  I know this is completely cliché, but I honestly believe that if I can lose weight and keep it off, then anybody can.  It's just a matter of having the right mindset and attitude.  Just remember that if you only manage to lose 1/2 pound a week, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Baby steps are the key...




Hi Aaron 

Nice to see you around these parts. Great job with your weight loss and that your still going strong.  I am down to my last 8lbs to reach my goal weight and its really been a struggle. Like you said baby's steps. Have a great day.


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.
> 
> After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.  So I'm shooting for another 10-15, and I'll reevaluate the situation then.  140 is the "ideal" weight for a 5'6" male, so that's my goal for now.  I figure even if I don't reach it, having that number in mind should keep me honest and keep my weight in check.  (Funny side story.  I've been going through my adult life thinking I was 5'8".  I went to the doctor to have my knees looked at, and the nurse asked how tall I am.  I said, I really don't know but I think I'm about 5'8".  When we got home, I had my wife measure me.  Turns out I'm two inches shorter than I thought I was!  Which does explain why 156 is so much farther from a good looking weight on me than I thought it would be when I started this five years ago.)
> 
> P.S. - Welcome to the Peeps Angie! I know you'll do great!  I know this is completely cliché, but I honestly believe that if I can lose weight and keep it off, then anybody can.  It's just a matter of having the right mindset and attitude.  Just remember that if you only manage to lose 1/2 pound a week, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Baby steps are the key...



Aaron you are an inspiration! AMAZING WORK!


----------



## the Fidge

AAron you are truly inspiring !!!  Yesterday I did not go wwalking but did today.  So glad I didn't let a little rain keep me away.  Very frustrated with my poohness though.  I need to pay attention to that large bowling ball out front no I am not pregnant though a delivery of this fat would be nice!


----------



## DisneyLaura

gudrench3 said:


> Okay team, let's not forget that I am new to the team...but I have a quick question.   But, where do I go to get this podcast that yall are talking about.   I'm sorry about the dumb question. :-S



Not a dumb question at all



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.
> 
> After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.  So I'm shooting for another 10-15, and I'll reevaluate the situation then.  140 is the "ideal" weight for a 5'6" male, so that's my goal for now.  I figure even if I don't reach it, having that number in mind should keep me honest and keep my weight in check.  (Funny side story.  I've been going through my adult life thinking I was 5'8".  I went to the doctor to have my knees looked at, and the nurse asked how tall I am.  I said, I really don't know but I think I'm about 5'8".  When we got home, I had my wife measure me.  Turns out I'm two inches shorter than I thought I was!  Which does explain why 156 is so much farther from a good looking weight on me than I thought it would be when I started this five years ago.)
> 
> P.S. - Welcome to the Peeps Angie! I know you'll do great!  I know this is completely cliché, but I honestly believe that if I can lose weight and keep it off, then anybody can.  It's just a matter of having the right mindset and attitude.  Just remember that if you only manage to lose 1/2 pound a week, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Baby steps are the key...



 Hi Aaron



the Fidge said:


> AAron you are truly inspiring !!!  Yesterday I did not go wwalking but did today.  So glad I didn't let a little rain keep me away.  Very frustrated with my poohness though.  I need to pay attention to that large bowling ball out front no I am not pregnant though a delivery of this fat would be nice!



OMG you sound like me.  I have a bigger belly than my cousin who is due next month.  I can't wait until the kids go back to school because then I can walk around my neighberhood in peace.


----------



## aries1980

Popping and and saying Hello to you ladies!!! and gents...

Hope everyone is doing well... I'm got my hands full with Dexton who's 7 months already and Aniella is starting Kindergarten in a few weeks.  I dropped 27 lbs right after the baby was born and managed to keep it all off so far.  True test will be once he stops breastfeeding.

Lots of Love and think Skinny!!!


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone else feel guilty about taking rest days from working out.  I really enjoy working out.  I work out  6 days a week.  (I WISH I was that dedicated to eating right!) I always feel guilty the day I do not work out.  I know rest days are essential just feel guilty about not doing some form of challenging workouts today.  

time to make dinner...whole wheat fussilli, with zucchini and chicken


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone else feel guilty about taking rest days from working out.  I really enjoy working out.  I work out  6 days a week.  (I WISH I was that dedicated to eating right!) I always feel guilty the day I do not work out.  I know rest days are essential just feel guilty about not doing some form of challenging workouts today.
> 
> time to make dinner...whole wheat fussilli, with zucchini and chicken



ummm, no.

I also hate working out though.  But it does definitely make sense to take a rest or do something relatively less strenuous, like yoga or a leisurely walk or nothing at all to let your body rest.  I also think it must be good for your body because the next time you work out, it will shock your system in a good way.  If you are getting in a good work out 6 days a week, there is no way I would feel guilty for taking a day off.


----------



## LMO429

I officially finsihed the first month of turbofire!  I lost 5 pounds in 30 days.  I will take it...also lost 2 inches off my waist and an 1.25 off my hips

turbofire is seriously soo much fun I really look forward to it.


----------



## gudrench3

LMO429 said:


> I officially finsihed the first month of turbofire!  I lost 5 pounds in 30 days.  I will take it...also lost 2 inches off my waist and an 1.25 off my hips
> 
> turbofire is seriously soo much fun I really look forward to it.



WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

aries1980 said:


> Popping and and saying Hello to you ladies!!! and gents...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well... I'm got my hands full with Dexton who's 7 months already and Aniella is starting Kindergarten in a few weeks.  I dropped 27 lbs right after the baby was born and managed to keep it all off so far.  True test will be once he stops breastfeeding.
> 
> Lots of Love and think Skinny!!!



Cognrats on the weight and the baby!  I see his picture in your siggie



LMO429 said:


> Does anyone else feel guilty about taking rest days from working out.  I really enjoy working out.  I work out  6 days a week.  (I WISH I was that dedicated to eating right!) I always feel guilty the day I do not work out.  I know rest days are essential just feel guilty about not doing some form of challenging workouts today.
> 
> time to make dinner...whole wheat fussilli, with zucchini and chicken



I wish I did.  I don't like to exercise either but I will say when I do I feel great.  Congrats on the 5 lb


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Cognrats on the weight and the baby!  I see his picture in your siggie
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I did.  I don't like to exercise either but I will say when I do I feel great.  Congrats on the 5 lb



actually today was one of those days when I did not feel like working out.  But i pushed through it and I felt better that I did.  I have to get my first cavity filled..i never had a cavity before im scared!


----------



## gudrench3

LMO429 said:


> Click on the link below and then click on listen now.  The DISunplugged podcast is the most unbiased look at all things in the theme park industry.....but mostly disneyworld  The people that own dreams unlimited travel/own these boards are in the show.  It's a great bunch of people and an awesome show...ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/





LMO429 said:


> p.s. that is not a dumb question



Thank you so very much!  I'm listening to it now.   Thanks!!!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Glad to see everyone here doing so well!  I'm doing all right myself.  The past month and a half I've gotten into a good groove with eating right and exercising.  I weighed in last Friday at 156.4, which is quite possibly my lowest ever adult weight, but I'll have to check my charts to make sure of that.
> 
> After starting this journey five years ago around the 240 mark, I've lost almost 85 pounds total.  My original goal weight was 155, but I'm really nowhere near being satisfied with how I look.  I'm happy, but not satisfied, if that makes any sense.  So I'm shooting for another 10-15, and I'll reevaluate the situation then.  140 is the "ideal" weight for a 5'6" male, so that's my goal for now.  I figure even if I don't reach it, having that number in mind should keep me honest and keep my weight in check.  (Funny side story.  I've been going through my adult life thinking I was 5'8".  I went to the doctor to have my knees looked at, and the nurse asked how tall I am.  I said, I really don't know but I think I'm about 5'8".  When we got home, I had my wife measure me.  Turns out I'm two inches shorter than I thought I was!  Which does explain why 156 is so much farther from a good looking weight on me than I thought it would be when I started this five years ago.)
> 
> P.S. - Welcome to the Peeps Angie! I know you'll do great!  I know this is completely cliché, but I honestly believe that if I can lose weight and keep it off, then anybody can.  It's just a matter of having the right mindset and attitude.  Just remember that if you only manage to lose 1/2 pound a week, you'll be down 26 pounds in a year.  Baby steps are the key...



WOW!!!  Congrats on the long race that you are winning.  Way to go!!!  And thanks for the encouragement. I really do appreciate it.  



LMO429 said:


> Does anyone else feel guilty about taking rest days from working out.  I really enjoy working out.  I work out  6 days a week.  (I WISH I was that dedicated to eating right!) I always feel guilty the day I do not work out.  I know rest days are essential just feel guilty about not doing some form of challenging workouts today.
> 
> time to make dinner...whole wheat fussilli, with zucchini and chicken



Yes, I do feel bad when I don't do something everyday.  The bad thing about that is that I get a little down on myself about it and then it makes me not want to do anything for the next couple of days, so it is a bad spiral.  I am trying to remind myself that it's the little steps and if I miss one day, it's not the end of the world. We can do this folks!!!!!


----------



## gudrench3

gudrench3 said:


> Hello there, I've spent most of the morning reading through all of your posts.  It's so nice to find a place that will build eachother up.  I'm glad to have found yall.
> 
> Haha, good thing I join on a weigh date...huh? I weighed this morning and will be starting at 208.4.  I am happy at the moment because my heaviest is 215. So, I'm down right now.
> 
> I am trying to not eat out as much and am doing pretty good with that.  If I do eat out, I try to plan my meal before going (by looking on the restaurant's website). I'm doing pretty good with that right now.  I now need to get more excercise into my routine.  I try to walk each work day for 15 minutes.  A co-worker and I walk in the basement.  We call it our smoke break.   On good days, we'lll do this twice, but most days we only get to do it in the morning.  I am also trying to remember to wear my pedometer.  I'm working on getting 10k steps a day.  Right now, I'm only averaging about 5k a day, so I have some room for growth there. Well, I can't think of anything else to say at the moment. So, I hope yall can help me stay accountable.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Angie



Hey team!  I have a loss....Woooo Whooooo!!!! I'm down to -3.4 pounds to 205.


----------



## LMO429

Congrats ANGIE! that is wonderful keep up the great work!


----------



## LMO429

Cant believe I will be in disneyworld 50 days from today!!!!!

After a month break of the HIIT workout I have to do them again in turbofire..I'm scared!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone else feel guilty about taking rest days from working out.  I really enjoy working out.  I work out  6 days a week.  (I WISH I was that dedicated to eating right!) I always feel guilty the day I do not work out.  I know rest days are essential just feel guilty about not doing some form of challenging workouts today.


Despite the fact that I really, really, really dislike working out, if skip more than one day in a row I do feel really guilty.  I normally take Friday's off.  I'll relax my diet a little bit and won't do any sort of exercise.  But if I'm not back on that treadmill or doing strength training first thing Saturday morning, I'll get really upset with myself.  



gudrench3 said:


> Hey team!  I have a loss....Woooo Whooooo!!!! I'm down to -3.4 pounds to 205.


That is AWESOME!  Congratulations!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

First weigh day in quite a while.  I *lost 0.4* pounds this week, to put me at my lowest ever adult weight of 156 even.  I have now lost ~84 pounds since 2005, and am 16 pounds away from my goal weight of 140.  It was actually a very pleasant surprise to lose anything at all since I had a friend's bachelor party on Saturday (local wing place - had a dozen boneless wings and a couple beers), and I've been staring at a 2+ pound gain all week.  So while I'm happy about the loss, I'm sort of approaching this one with a little trepidation since I find it hard to believe that I can lose almost three pounds in the two days since I last stepped on the scale.  But I'll take it!

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## dwheatl

WTG Aaron!
I am proud to report, I weighed in at WW today, and overall I was up only .2 since my weigh-in before the cruise. I know I had been up more than that, but I've been trying to track my food and exercise daily and it has paid off. Glad to know the melting chocolate cake didn't do me in.


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> First weigh day in quite a while.  I *lost 0.4* pounds this week, to put me at my lowest ever adult weight of 156 even.  I have now lost ~84 pounds since 2005, and am 16 pounds away from my goal weight of 140.  It was actually a very pleasant surprise to lose anything at all since I had a friend's bachelor party on Saturday (local wing place - had a dozen boneless wings and a couple beers), and I've been staring at a 2+ pound gain all week.  So while I'm happy about the loss, I'm sort of approaching this one with a little trepidation since I find it hard to believe that I can lose almost three pounds in the two days since I last stepped on the scale.  But I'll take it!
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!



AWESOME AARON!!!!!



dwheatl said:


> WTG Aaron!
> I am proud to report, I weighed in at WW today, and overall I was up only .2 since my weigh-in before the cruise. I know I had been up more than that, but I've been trying to track my food and exercise daily and it has paid off. Glad to know the melting chocolate cake didn't do me in.



that is quite a success considering you were on a cruise.  I always gain weight on cruises...so many midnight buffets so little time


----------



## DisneyLaura

gudrench3 said:


> Hey team!  I have a loss....Woooo Whooooo!!!! I'm down to -3.4 pounds to 205.



Congrats



WI_DisneyFan said:


> First weigh day in quite a while.  I *lost 0.4* pounds this week, to put me at my lowest ever adult weight of 156 even.  I have now lost ~84 pounds since 2005, and am 16 pounds away from my goal weight of 140.  It was actually a very pleasant surprise to lose anything at all since I had a friend's bachelor party on Saturday (local wing place - had a dozen boneless wings and a couple beers), and I've been staring at a 2+ pound gain all week.  So while I'm happy about the loss, I'm sort of approaching this one with a little trepidation since I find it hard to believe that I can lose almost three pounds in the two days since I last stepped on the scale.  But I'll take it!
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!



Congrats to you too



I did not weigh in because I forgot.  I went to work and was rushed out but last night I weighed myself and I stayed the same this week.  Which I'm ok with because it was that time of the month (sorry Aaron)


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello! Well I've been MIA for a few weeks b/c school started back - I teach first grade and we had to be back Aug 4, kids came back Aug 9. Been working 12 hour days, which is fairly normal for the first few weeks back. Hoping it slows down soon. B/c I have been working so much, I haven't had any time to work out, but I have been doing pretty well with my eating. The last two Fridays, I lost. -1.2 lbs, then -.2lbs. I am the type that will maintain if I follow the eating, but need to work out to lose...so again, I just hope work chills out so I can. And also so I can get back more often to The Dis. 

Congrats to all on your weight losses!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

School started for me as well, last week for staff only and tomorrow the kiddos return.  I somehow lost 1 lb last week without really trying just because I was busier and snacked less, since I was at work and not home.  I am ready to go full swing now though.  I bought a cute notebook to write what I've eaten and their WW points values.  I also made a chart to hang on my fridge.  Every square stands for 1 lb and there are 75 squares on it - my ultimate goal, as of right now anyway.  Every time I lose 1 lb, I get to put a start sticker on it and since it is on my fridge, I will be constantly reminded of how much I've gained and what I'm trying to achieve.  Aside from how my clothes fit and wanting to look better, I'm noticeing things about how my actual body feels that I don't like and I know its because I've gained weight.  So this is it.  I really hope this thread starts coming back to life, because I don't like to vent to much to people I know at work about it - they turn into the food and diet police which I hate. 

Good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wonders~  I love the chart idea!  I might try that too!


----------



## Wonders10

pixie dust 112 said:


> Wonders~  I love the chart idea!  I might try that too!



Thanks...I also have my starting and goal weights on there and I date each square, write that weight as I go so I won't get confused if I gain or stay the same or whatever.  

Okay so I thought it would be fun to ask each other questions and get their opinions on things.  Maybe every week or every couple of days we could have a new question.  Mine this week is about breakfast.  I eat breakfast every day but I am up at 5:30 to get to work and usually rushing to get out of the house, especially if it is a daycare day for my dog (yes, you read that correctly )

So what do you all eat for breakfast?  And what are your suggestions for quick, on the go breakfasts since sometimes I take it with me and eat it when I get to work, while checking my morning emails, etc.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks...I also have my starting and goal weights on there and I date each square, write that weight as I go so I won't get confused if I gain or stay the same or whatever.
> 
> Okay so I thought it would be fun to ask each other questions and get their opinions on things.  Maybe every week or every couple of days we could have a new question.  Mine this week is about breakfast.  I eat breakfast every day but I am up at 5:30 to get to work and usually rushing to get out of the house, especially if it is a daycare day for my dog (yes, you read that correctly )
> 
> So what do you all eat for breakfast?  And what are your suggestions for quick, on the go breakfasts since sometimes I take it with me and eat it when I get to work, while checking my morning emails, etc.



I hate eggs so I have been eating Shakeology.  It really is amazing.  expensive but super healthy, low calories and keeps me full for about 3 to 4 hours.  google it the reviews are excellent.


----------



## Wonders10

Duh, I didn't post what I eat.  

On a really rushed morning, I usually grab a fiber one poptart (just 1) and bring along a cheese stick, fruit or 100 cal yogurt depending on my mood and what I have.  

If I have time to fix something, I often make whole grain english muffins and WW cream cheese or AlternaBagels, which are low carb and only 1 WW point.  Really good.  Occasionally I will make a toasted waffle with peanut butter.

I like cereal but even the high fiber kinds don't stick with me long enough on a work day - need something more substantial.

Things change on the weekend where I have more time.  One of my new favorite breakfasts is to toast 2 nutri grain waffles and fry up an egg and 1 egg white (in pam).  Then I use the waffles as my bread to make an egg sandwich.  It grosses my mom out but its good!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hello everyone!  I wasn't around on Friday to post my weigh-in results, but I'll do it now to keep myself on track.  I *lost 1.4 pounds*, to put my weight at an all-time low of 154.6.  14.6 more pounds to go until I reach my goal weight (and 100-pound loss mark) of 140.  Still, it seems like such a long long ways away.

My breakfast consists of cereal with skim milk and a small glass of Diet V8 Splash around 5:30 in the morning.  I'll alternate between various flavors of FiberOne cereal and Kashi GoLean cereals.  But I'll follow that up with a FiberOne bar around 8:30, and then a banana close to 10:30.  So I don't worry too much about my breakfast filling me up for the entire morning.  I subscribe to the method of eating a small meal every 2-3 hours.  It seems to work for me.  

Later!


----------



## LMO429

Aaron you seriously are such an inspiration!.

I burned 600 calories doing Tubofire 55 today.  Such an intense, super fun workout!


----------



## Wonders10

I lost 3 lbs this week!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> So what do you all eat for breakfast?  And what are your suggestions for quick, on the go breakfasts since sometimes I take it with me and eat it when I get to work, while checking my morning emails, etc.



I either have Yogurt Burst Cheerios with 1% milk, a Strawberry & Cream Cheese Bagelful, or a Smart Ones Breakfast Quesadilla - all our 4 WW points. I also have a Fiber One yogurt about an hour and a half after that, to hold me over until lunch. They are 0 WW points.


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hello everyone!  I wasn't around on Friday to post my weigh-in results, but I'll do it now to keep myself on track.  I *lost 1.4 pounds*, to put my weight at an all-time low of 154.6.  14.6 more pounds to go until I reach my goal weight (and 100-pound loss mark) of 140.  Still, it seems like such a long long ways away.
> 
> My breakfast consists of cereal with skim milk and a small glass of Diet V8 Splash around 5:30 in the morning.  I'll alternate between various flavors of FiberOne cereal and Kashi GoLean cereals.  But I'll follow that up with a FiberOne bar around 8:30, and then a banana close to 10:30.  So I don't worry too much about my breakfast filling me up for the entire morning.  I subscribe to the method of eating a small meal every 2-3 hours.  It seems to work for me.
> 
> Later!



Congrats!!! I forgot to add that I have 4 oz of juice..usually V8 Splash or V8 Fusion before I leave the house (around 7:10) then have my breakfast that I mentioned in previous post at around 8:30, then the yogurt at 10. I also do the small meal or snack every 2-3 hours.


----------



## ArielSRL

I am -1.2lbs this week and that is without any working out. Again, still working 11 - 12 hour days, so just not enough time or energy, but work should start slowing down and I can get back on the plan. I am sticking to my eating and am obviously up and walking around much more than summer break - which has lead to the weight loss, I am sure.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

I'm looking forward to another week of healthy eating so I can add more stars to my chart.   So far, seeing the stars up there is a really good reminder of the good I've done for myself just in one week!  

Now, if you don't mind, I would love to vent and maybe get some advice/thoughts.  As many of you know I work in the schools as a speech pathologist.  I get out of work at 3 (i.e. that is when I am allowed to leave).  But as many of you that work in the schools know, you almost always take some of your work home with you.  Planning, making materials, writing IEPs and reports, etc.  Since November of last year, I have also been working at a private practice a few hours a week.  Great clients, relatively easy, and great to have a little extra money.  At the beginning of the summer, my boss asked if I would be able to help her out at her 2nd office, which is further away, 1 day a week.  I said yes.  Then because I have a hard time saying no, I agreed to 2 days a week.  She was in a bind, someone was leaving and the kids needed to be seen.  Well I've been doing it about a month and I am beyond stressed out.  The clients are very demanding, the office is much further away from my day job and home and I am already worrying that my day job is suffering because I am constantly thinking of my private clients.  My boss is typically pretty understanding, but I am feeling really guilty.  I want to tell her that I'm too overwhelmed and my day job is suffering (which is already more demanding than my previous 2 years at this school - lots of challenging students), but I fell really bad about it.  But I dread the days I have to go down there and I worry about it all day on the days I don't have to go there.  I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance that I'm not necessarily a quitter or lazy just because I want to drop my hours a bit.  And maybe some advice on how to approach her.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up .8. It was DH's 50th b-day, so quite a bit of extra eating. Then we had HOT  weather (108 in the parking lot at 6:30 p.m., when I was leaving work), so too drained to exercise most days.
We had a church group picnic today, and I did my best to track what we ate. Also hit the gym yesterday and the exercise bike today. I know I'm less than perfect, but I don't want to give up. 
Shannon - I think I would give my boss notice (2 weeks, 4 weeks, whatever you feel you can handle) to find someone else to work the hours you can't. Your main job is your career, and you owe your all to the job that is full-time, pays benefits, etc. The way the economy is, there must be someone qualified out there who is looking for work. Maybe someone with a small child who can only work part-time, maybe someone with a spouse/partner who has a full-time job with benefits, so this person can work part-time. 
Plus, you need balance in your life. You need time to take walks with your "baby", to meet new people, to keep your home in order, whatever. Don't feel guilty for doing what is really the right thing.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> Shannon - I think I would give my boss notice (2 weeks, 4 weeks, whatever you feel you can handle) to find someone else to work the hours you can't. Your main job is your career, and you owe your all to the job that is full-time, pays benefits, etc. The way the economy is, there must be someone qualified out there who is looking for work. Maybe someone with a small child who can only work part-time, maybe someone with a spouse/partner who has a full-time job with benefits, so this person can work part-time.
> Plus, you need balance in your life. You need time to take walks with your "baby", to meet new people, to keep your home in order, whatever. Don't feel guilty for doing what is really the right thing.



Thanks!  I actually spoke with her today and she was SO understanding.  She was already in the midst of hiring one person and is looking to hire a 2nd person (neither of which I knew about) so hopefully they will get on board soon and then I can cut back.  She is pretty intuitive and could tell that I was getting overwhelmed.  I feel relieved that I spoke with her but I am also really looking forward to the day when I won't have to work those extra extra hours.  I already have decided that I am going to try a dog yoga class - yes a yoga class you can take your dog too.  We may not make it past week one though.  Other than the fact I pretty much stink at yoga, I'm having a feeling that Winston isn't going to be a very quiet, calm yogi.  

On a more peepish note, I'm into week #2 and I'm so proud of myself for making smart choices.  After a stressful day like today I would normally have hit the drive thru.  And I was really tempted to get some candy while filling up my car at the gas station.  But I didn't!  I had a spicy black bean burger on arnold sandwich thins and a sweet potato, then a mini york peppermint patty for dessert.  And I'm satisfied!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope all the peeps are doing great!

I've been completely MIA for a long time. Summer was very short and I definitely didn't keep up with my plans of exercising at all. I exercised the first 5 days of summer and then after that, it was downhill. This seems to be happening a lot? I read a lot of books and kept myself occupied but hardly exercised at all and didn't eat very well either. July came and we went on our 4th WDW trip, it had been 3 years! We had a blast, it was so much fun, and I did a ton of walking, but I think I leveled it out with my eating. Then August came and I headed back to school. I am a SENIOR in high school now! It's very exciting but also frightening and for some reason all my classes are giving out homework freely so I've been super busy and haven't hardly worked out because I've been tired.

But, I've been able to get everything under control, I'm almost finished with my college applications (getting them in early so there will be no pressure!) and I have an event coming up where I am wearing a gorgeous dress I found and I really want to look better than I do now in it. 

So, peeps, I'm ready to tackle this once again. My mom and I are on board to get back into the swing of exercise and I want to hit the treadmill again. I've definitely lost a lot of what I worked towards so I have to start from the beginning of the C25K, but I'm ready! My event I'm attending is in about a month so I figure around 12 lbs is my goal and I would be perfectly content with that. 

I know you all are so supportive and as many times as I've tried to get back on the wagon, I know I can do it this time! (or did I say that last time? ) So, tomorrow I'll be weighing in and starting my weight loss once more since I've gained around 15lbs since last year. I'm going to keep a food journal again and switch out my not so healthy foods with great foods and I'll be ready to go.

It's always so much harder to lose a lot of weight, gain a bit back, and lose that again. The second time just seems worse, but I have confidence.

Hope you all have a wonderful night!


----------



## dwheatl

SW - Congrats for coming back. You know what it takes, and it sounds like you're ready to do this. I'm proud of you.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good morning peeps!

Thank you dwheatl!

I gained almost exactly 15 lbs since last year when I started to go downhil. I'm a good guesser. I woke up early this morning and did pilates and yoga and ate a really healthy breakfast! This is an awesome start, I'll probably not be able to post too awfully much because of school but hopefully I'll be able to get here once a week with some big red negative numbers! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## LMO429

snowwhite! Congrats on getting back on the wagon.  you can do it!



I leave for walt disney world in 29 days!   My goal is to lose four pounds by then and weigh 130.  I can do it and i will do it.

besides I need to eat at food and wine festival I need the extra cushion.


----------



## Wonders10

I'm down 2.2 this week! Another loss!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I'm down 2.2 this week! Another loss!



that is amazing results for one week..congrats!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Help me out peeps!  I have been in a funk (I am eating cookies while I post this)


----------



## Wonders10

pixie dust 112 said:


> Help me out peeps!  I have been in a funk (I am eating cookies while I post this)



Put the cookies down!  Seriously, though, I have a really hard time getting myself out of funks - no matter what anyone says to me.  For me, it just clicks, and I am ready to make the smarter choices with food and my health.  Some things that got me there though were thinking about how my fat clothes were feeling tighter, and how my body was feeling doing simple everyday things....like bending over a tying a shoe, while sitting.

In disney news, I may be getting my disney fix sooner than I thought.  The Florida resident hotel prices are pretty good for a value and I have a 4 day weekend coming up in November over Veteran's day.  Nothing has been booked but I'm excited about the possibility of getting away and being able to visit the food and wine festival - its one of my favorite disney events.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm in a funk too, I just can't motivated to stay on my healthy eating.  I do good in the morning but then by lunch, pick all day


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi group! Just wanted to stop by and say I won't be participating in the weigh-ins for awhile b/c I am PREGNANT!!! This was our second month of trying and I can't believe it took...though I am very early, so I know there are many things that could happen. 

Right now I am having a little bit of a hard time trying to figure out my eating. I have been on WW for so long - currently 22 points, and I have to bring my calories back up to 2000 for the first trimester (more for the 2nd and 3rd). I'm confused about artificial sweeteners and so many other things. I figured I would try to use WW points to stay at 2000 b/c thats what I know, so I figured around 30 points would be right. I'm trying to add points back in with more protein, more fruit and veggies, some nuts, and then I am replacing some of my artificial sweeteners with sugar (but not all). I know my doc is not gonna help much with this b/c my co-worker, who just had a baby last year, goes to my same doc and they told her she could eat whatever she wanted except fish with mercury. I'm trying to do research but there are so many conflicting reports. Can any of you ladies out there help with any info?

Thanks!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Hi group! Just wanted to stop by and say I won't be participating in the weigh-ins for awhile b/c I am PREGNANT!!! This was our second month of trying and I can't believe it took...though I am very early, so I know there are many things that could happen.
> 
> Right now I am having a little bit of a hard time trying to figure out my eating. I have been on WW for so long - currently 22 points, and I have to bring my calories back up to 2000 for the first trimester (more for the 2nd and 3rd). I'm confused about artificial sweeteners and so many other things. I figured I would try to use WW points to stay at 2000 b/c thats what I know, so I figured around 30 points would be right. I'm trying to add points back in with more protein, more fruit and veggies, some nuts, and then I am replacing some of my artificial sweeteners with sugar (but not all). I know my doc is not gonna help much with this b/c my co-worker, who just had a baby last year, goes to my same doc and they told her she could eat whatever she wanted except fish with mercury. I'm trying to do research but there are so many conflicting reports. Can any of you ladies out there help with any info?
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats!
WW used to have a plan for pregnant women. It was very good. I guess they gave it up because of liability issues. Make sure you get plenty of folic acid, calcium, protein, healthy oils, whole grains, water, and fruit and vegetables. If I had it all to do over again, I would try to do organic as much as possible. 
Although you get a lot of calories when you are pregnant or nursing, you have a lot of nutritional needs too, so there's not a lot of room for junk. Think of what you will feed your child when they are about age 3. That's probably the kind of food you want to be eating now.
Here's a great resource http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00110
BTW, even though my last pregnancy was decades ago, I still remember that I did better with several small meals in a day. My coworkers used to laugh at me because I showed up with a grocery bag full of food every day when I worked the 12-9 shift. I ate something about every 2 hours (a piece of fruit, yogurt, cereal and milk, etc). Oh, and if "big potty" is a problem, spinach salad with olive oil and vinegar. My OB/GYN recommended this, and it worked like a charm. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Help me out peeps!  I have been in a funk (I am eating cookies while I post this)



Sorry about the funk. I'm there with you. Back to school always brings me down, this year is worse because there's so much carp going on. DH and I went to the beach today to cheer me up. within a half hour, he tripped and fell on the beach and went into a SERIOUS funk. We went to a froyo place and I piled on the Reese's pieces and syrup. I didn't even really enjoy them (well, maybe a little). Message me on FB whenever you need to vent, and we'll try to prop each other up. This weight loss business is dang tough.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Renee~How wonderful!!!!! COngratulations!

Danielle~ thanks sweetie.  I will keep up with you on facebook forn support!  Sorry about your bad day yesterday!  The girls go back tpo school tomorrow, so things will be on more of a schedule, so happily it will be easier to get back on track!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm in a funk too, I just can't motivated to stay on my healthy eating.  I do good in the morning but then by lunch, pick all day



Hey Laura

What do you eat for breakfast?  I would think if my lunch time you are not eating good foods its probably because of what you ate for breakfast or did not eat for breakfast.


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Help me out peeps!  I have been in a funk (I am eating cookies while I post this)



I completely understand about being in a funk.  I have been there.  Recently I have gone almost 98% clean with my diet aka no processed foods it's amazing how I am no longer craving the things I use to. and lost 8 pounds to boot.  I never had bad skin as a teenager and all of a sudden in my 30s I was breaking out..since I have been eating clean I have never seen a pimple, notice a difference in my hair and nails that it is healthier/stronger and have way more energy...Processed foods are a vicious cycle  I find the more cookies or whatever processed food I eat..the more I want of it.  It's almost as if the sugar or bad chemicals in cookies trigger something in your brain where you just keep wanting to continue to eat and eat.  Im def not saying I am perfect with my eating and never eat a processed food but overall I am slowly changing the things that go in my mouth and I am really noticing a difference in my body.  I started with clean foods with baby steps like last year no more splenda or sweetners in my coffee..now I just do coffee with organic skim milk.  and I do not miss the sweetners at all.  4 years ago I gave up diet soda and I never miss the stuff.

you can do it..baby steps we are here for you!


----------



## ArielSRL

pixie dust 112 said:


> Renee~How wonderful!!!!! COngratulations!



Thank you!!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Congrats!
> WW used to have a plan for pregnant women. It was very good. I guess they gave it up because of liability issues. Make sure you get plenty of folic acid, calcium, protein, healthy oils, whole grains, water, and fruit and vegetables. If I had it all to do over again, I would try to do organic as much as possible.
> Although you get a lot of calories when you are pregnant or nursing, you have a lot of nutritional needs too, so there's not a lot of room for junk. Think of what you will feed your child when they are about age 3. That's probably the kind of food you want to be eating now.
> Here's a great resource http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00110
> BTW, even though my last pregnancy was decades ago, I still remember that I did better with several small meals in a day. My coworkers used to laugh at me because I showed up with a grocery bag full of food every day when I worked the 12-9 shift. I ate something about every 2 hours (a piece of fruit, yogurt, cereal and milk, etc). Oh, and if "big potty" is a problem, spinach salad with olive oil and vinegar. My OB/GYN recommended this, and it worked like a charm.



Thanks so much for the info and the link! I am pretty good with my eating already, so I just need to add more of those things you mentioned back in. I did eat some of the processed diet foods, so I am going to replace those with more of the natural foods, as well. I already eat every 1.5 to 2 hrs a day...either a small meal or a quick snack, so I'll just continue with that. I am adding a side salad of spinach and baby greens with lots of veggies to my dinner and just adding an ounce or two more lean protein as well. 

As far as the "big potty", I take a fiber supplement even with all the fruits and veggies I get, but I need to talk to the doc and see if that is still ok or not. 

Again, thanks for the response and the congrats!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hello all!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I've had sort of an up and down couple weeks.  A few weeks ago I lost 0.4 pounds to put me at my lowest adult weight of 154.2  My short term goal was to be 155 or under by my 5-year wedding anniversary - Aug 27.  So I reached that goal.  We then went away for an extended weekend in Wisconsin Dells ("The Water Park Capitol of the World") to celebrate our anniversary and I promptly gained two pounds.  So I was 156.2 last Friday.  This week I lost 1.2 pounds to put me at 155 even.  So since my last weigh in here, it's a net gain of 0.8 pounds.  I'm standing up in a friend's wedding this weekend, so that's a weekend of someone else deciding my food options.  The rehearsal is tonight.  The ceremony and reception is tomorrow night.  And the gift opening is Sunday.  I'll just have to really watch what I eat these next few days and hope for the best.  My next goal is to be 150 by the end of the year.  That's five pounds in four months with only the holidays and cold weather standing in my way.  If I can reach that, I'll then be about 10 pounds from my ultimate goal of weighing 140 and a total of 100 pounds lost.  Hard for me to fathom right now.

I know all too well how easy it is to fall into little mini-funks.  Seems like every couple months, I'll lose all motivation to exercise and I'll mindless snack on anything I can find in the pantry.  When that happens, I basically start from scratch.  I write down everything I put in my mouth and actually schedule time to exercise.  I just make a conscious effort to make the right choices every day until it becomes habit again, pretty much everything I did when I first set out to lose weight 5 1/2 years ago.

*Renee *-- congrats on the little bambino!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> *Renee *-- congrats on the little bambino!



Thank you! And WTG with all that weight loss! You are doing a great job!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello group. I guess everyone has been busy b/c there have been no new posts in awhile. Anyway, I'm back in the group for just a bit longer b/c I am no longer pregnant. Unfortunately, when we went for the ultrasound, our baby did not have a heartbeat. We are devastated and have to go through taking meds to take care of everything next week. But we are hopeful that after our difficult time passes, we will again be successful in our attempts to try again. Until then, I will be back trying to lose a little weight (I gained about 3 lbs from the pregnancy, plus I was still up from what I wanted to be when we did conceive). Please keep my hubby and I in your thoughts during our difficult time next week. Thanks!


----------



## AnnNan

You probably won't remember me - I don't post often but am always here as I'm always trying to lose weight.  I am so sorry to hear of this difficult, terribly sad time for you and your husband.  I'll be praying for you this next week and as you try again.


----------



## ArielSRL

AnnNan said:


> You probably won't remember me - I don't post often but am always here as I'm always trying to lose weight.  I am so sorry to hear of this difficult, terribly sad time for you and your husband.  I'll be praying for you this next week and as you try again.



Thank you so much. We really appreciate that.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ariel, I am so, so, so, sorry to hear it.  A friend of mine went through this last year, and I know that there are no words that can ease your pain.  Please know that my thoughts are also with you during this difficult time in your life.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Ariel, I am so, so, so, sorry to hear it.  A friend of mine went through this last year, and I know that there are no words that can ease your pain.  Please know that my thoughts are also with you during this difficult time in your life.



Thank you so much for the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Renee!  A zillion hugs to you!  The next few months will be tough!  I went through the same thing 18 years ago, but am happy to say a few months later I was pregnant again and my baby will be 17 in December.  I hope and pray that you have the same good luck that I did!


----------



## dwheatl

Big hugs, Renee! So sorry.


----------



## ArielSRL

pixie dust 112 said:


> Renee!  A zillion hugs to you!  The next few months will be tough!  I went through the same thing 18 years ago, but am happy to say a few months later I was pregnant again and my baby will be 17 in December.  I hope and pray that you have the same good luck that I did!



Thank you. Glad to hear it - not the going through the same thing part, but getting pregnant a few months later. We are very hopeful for the future.



dwheatl said:


> Big hugs, Renee! So sorry.



Thank you.


----------



## abish19

Renee - you probably don't know me, either (I lurk mostly), but I just wanted to tell you how sorry i am for your loss, having had the same experience 7 years ago.  We now have three kids ages 6, 3, and 7 months!  We will pray for you, and good luck to you and your DH.


----------



## ArielSRL

abish19 said:


> Renee - you probably don't know me, either (I lurk mostly), but I just wanted to tell you how sorry i am for your loss, having had the same experience 7 years ago.  We now have three kids ages 6, 3, and 7 months!  We will pray for you, and good luck to you and your DH.



Thank you. We really appreciate that. Glad to hear you went on to have 3 happy, healthy children!


----------



## ArielSRL

Update: Ridiculously enough, I tried 3 doses of the meds and none of them worked for me! It has just been a trying week. In the end, I am going to have to go to the hospital tomorrow to have a d&c. Please continue to keep my DH and I in your thoughts. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## pixie dust 112

ArielSRL said:


> Update: Ridiculously enough, I tried 3 doses of the meds and none of them worked for me! It has just been a trying week. In the end, I am going to have to go to the hospital tomorrow to have a d&c. Please continue to keep my DH and I in your thoughts. Thanks, in advance.



  I had to have the D&C too.  The D&C itself is not bad, but it is just a sad day.  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ArielSRL

pixie dust 112 said:


> I had to have the D&C too.  The D&C itself is not bad, but it is just a sad day.  I'll be thinking of you!



Thanks. You are right, physically speaking, it was fairly easy. Emotionally speaking, it will take awhile to feel okay. Thanks, again.


----------



## LMO429

Renee I am so sorry.  sending prayers your way.


----------



## pixie dust 112

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks. You are right, physically speaking, it was fairly easy. Emotionally speaking, it will take awhile to feel okay. Thanks, again.


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Renee I am so sorry.  sending prayers your way.





pixie dust 112 said:


>



Thanks. Things are getting somewhat better here...


----------



## LMO429

It just dawned on me the Holiday Season is upon us.  Halloween, Thanksgiving and then Christmas for me!!!!  If I don't watch out during the next 11 or so weeks it could get ugly

soooo attention all peeps..check back in on the thread! let's all strive to be as healthy as we can this holiday season...accountability and having buddies are the keys to long time healthy success..lets alll start posting more

What do you plan on doing to try and eat as healthy as you can when there are halloween candies everywhere?!

I do not have children last year I gave out twilight trading cards for the teenage girls...disney princess stickers for the younger girlsand the boys got baseball/football cards...i guess kids must have been bummed to stop at my house. but my butt didnt spread so at least i was happy about it. 

my husband wants to give out candy this year so it may be harder this year to resist temptations..


----------



## lovealldisney

I bought candy to give out but it's things I don't like! Chances are I will be out of town for the weekend so I won't even see any treats. My kids are done with trick or treats.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> I bought candy to give out but it's things I don't like! Chances are I will be out of town for the weekend so I won't even see any treats. My kids are done with trick or treats.



that is a good idea...i'm not a fan of nerds or sweet tarts so maybe we will give out boring candies like that.


----------



## dwheatl

I got fun size M & Ms. They are a favorite of mine, but they are in 2 pt. bags, so if I choose to eat any, they are in reasonable amounts. Last year, I bagged up the leftovers in ziplocs, and dropped them off with the neighborhood kids. That's my plan this time, too.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I got fun size M & Ms. They are a favorite of mine, but they are in 2 pt. bags, so if I choose to eat any, they are in reasonable amounts. Last year, I bagged up the leftovers in ziplocs, and dropped them off with the neighborhood kids. That's my plan this time, too.



we have been in our home a little over a year..last year we had about 10 to 12 people ring the bell.  I am going to keep that in mind when my husband goes out to buy candy no reason to buy in bulk.


I seriously hurt my back working out on monday.  I was in bed for 2 days and yesterday and today I feel ALOT better.  I hate not being able to work out.  I am on of the crazy people who really enjoys it


----------



## ArielSRL

Being a teacher, I have treats around all the time and I do pretty well with resisting them. I usually allow myself one or two treats on Friday. I also try to buy treats that I don't like but usually those are the ones with nuts and I can't take those to school. Too many nut allergies.

BTW, I lost 2 lbs this week. Very happy about that! Next Friday is my birthday, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## AnnNan

Happy Thanksgiving!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## LMO429

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! I miss the peeps!


----------



## dwheatl

Happy Thanksgiving. Does everyone have a plan today? Mine is to drink a lot of water and try not to make myself sick. Those seemed doable to me.


----------



## AnnNan

I did okay today-I resisted some things I would have enjoyed and didn't feel mistreated!  Ive been drinking pomegranate juice which is supposed to be good for you.  A friend also said it helped him not want sweets as much.  It may be in my head but when I'm drinking it regularly it seems to help me eat less overall.  I told someone it is just easier to resist the temptations.  Plus it has some health benefits.


----------



## ArielSRL

I haven't been a good peep at all! I have been trying to get back into working out and definitely have done better with that but the eating has been very poor lately...just so many dinners out, celebrations, etc. Last year, I enjoyed the season, but worked out fairly well but never weighed until mid January and it turned out, I lost weight! It remains to be seen if the same will happen this season...


----------



## LMO429

MERRY CHRISTMAS PEEPS!


----------



## dwheatl

Merry Christmas. I had been doing well with the new WW until this week. Oh well, back to business in the new year.


----------



## ArielSRL

Merry Christmas! I haven't been doing well with any of it. No excuses really, other than the normal holiday stuff and buying a home. I plan to jump back on sensible eating and working out wagon on Monday!

Hope Santa brought you all something wonderful!


----------



## AnnNan

I was pleased to find I hadn't gained any weight during the holidays - yet anyway!  New Year is a great time to pick up where you left off or start over!

Best wishes to everyone & Merry Christmas!


----------



## monymony3471

Is this still going?  I joined weight watchers yesterday and need tons of support!!!
Happy New Year everyone.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Anyone willing to revive this thread with me?


----------



## DisneyLaura

Monica - It's not as hopping as it used to be.  I come on every once in awhile to check in.  I will say though this my year!

I have had enough of myself not being healthy.  I started to walk.  It walked 19 minutes on Sat and 20 minutes on Sun, of course today I'm sick (my DS11 just cam down with the flu)  The pedi did a nasal swab and tested it right in the office and it came back positive for the flu.  He's feeling a bit better today but I'm of course sick, no fever but I'm all stuffy and I'm sneezing every two seconds.  I'm still going to try to walk today even if it's just in my driveway for 10 minutes.  As far as food goes, I'm doing well, since Saturday but today I can't taste anything so it's just going to be chicken soup for me.

Can anyone give me any ideas for dinner that EVERYONE in my house will like.

Happy New Year to my peeps!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Is this still going?  I joined weight watchers yesterday and need tons of support!!!
> Happy New Year everyone.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Anyone willing to revive this thread with me?




I'm still around on this thread..I re-joined weight watchers yesterday as well and I have been checking out this thread (which has little activity) and the weight watchers chat thread for support.  I will keep posting here as long as everyone else does..Peeps forever!



DisneyLaura said:


> Monica - It's not as hopping as it used to be.  I come on every once in awhile to check in.  I will say though this my year!
> 
> I have had enough of myself not being healthy.  I started to walk.  It walked 19 minutes on Sat and 20 minutes on Sun, of course today I'm sick (my DS11 just cam down with the flu)  The pedi did a nasal swab and tested it right in the office and it came back positive for the flu.  He's feeling a bit better today but I'm of course sick, no fever but I'm all stuffy and I'm sneezing every two seconds.  I'm still going to try to walk today even if it's just in my driveway for 10 minutes.  As far as food goes, I'm doing well, since Saturday but today I can't taste anything so it's just going to be chicken soup for me.
> 
> Can anyone give me any ideas for dinner that EVERYONE in my house will like.
> 
> Happy New Year to my peeps!



I think something everyone might like is healthy fried chicken with panko bread crumbs..It's super simple and tastes great

all you need is chicken breast...I dip the chicken breast in fat free plain yogurt first then dip the chicken in panko bread crumbs and bake at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes.  its simple and tastes great

I know you have children you can cut them up into bit site chicken nuggest and have them dip them in ketchup.


check out www.skinnytaste.com

great weight watcher recipes


----------



## monymony3471

I have more time during the day to check in.  I only have 2 evening classes and 2 on line classes that start next week.  I will have to rely on you all to help keep me straight.  

I am no good at this, but I have a good attitude.

Laura, sorry about the sickies.  I started to take a multi vitamin, because I will be you in two weeks, never fails when I try to eat healthy and exercise.

My son got some disturbing news from his dr.  His blood pressure is way high for his age, he is pretty heavy, and his eating habits are horrible.  So I figured I have to lead by example.  He is the reason I can't fail!

She even said kids don't usually recover from a heart attack.  Huge wake up call.

So he is following what I hope is a low sodium and sugar diet.  We are trying to make the best choices for him and so far he is being more aggreable about it.  He has been so stubborn in the past, maybe he was awakened by her concern.


----------



## MJMouse

I'll jump back in!  I'm a "Peep" of old... been away for about two years (and my waist line shows it).  I've gained back all but 30 lbs of my original loss and want to get back on track - I really probably need to lose about 95 lbs from where I am right now, but I'm taking this one goal at a time.  My current goal is 15 lbs.

I remember how much this group helped me... the ideas, the accountability, the comraderie, the fun!... and am hoping to jump back in and maybe help a few peeps along the way.

Celebrations:  I got married in October to a wonderful, sweet, and supportive man!  

Goals: Lose 15 lbs by 1 March.  Start working on an addition to our family.

Challenges: I got married... we are good for each other in many ways, but it's too easy to eat the bad stuff when he's around!  I work, a lot, at a desk job which doesn't leave much time for exercise or cooking healthy food.  We go out to eat way too much!  I sprained my ankle on Christmas and it hasn't completely healed yet.

The plan: 

Average 1600 calories per day.
Allow one meal per week with no restrictions.
Exercise at least 30 minutes per day, everyday.

I will add some things as I go along, but I think this is the best start I can make!

Who else wants to join?


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> I have more time during the day to check in.  I only have 2 evening classes and 2 on line classes that start next week.  I will have to rely on you all to help keep me straight.
> 
> I am no good at this, but I have a good attitude.
> 
> Laura, sorry about the sickies.  I started to take a multi vitamin, because I will be you in two weeks, never fails when I try to eat healthy and exercise.
> 
> My son got some disturbing news from his dr.  His blood pressure is way high for his age, he is pretty heavy, and his eating habits are horrible.  So I figured I have to lead by example.  He is the reason I can't fail!
> 
> She even said kids don't usually recover from a heart attack.  Huge wake up call.
> 
> So he is following what I hope is a low sodium and sugar diet.  We are trying to make the best choices for him and so far he is being more aggreable about it.  He has been so stubborn in the past, maybe he was awakened by her concern.



All you can do is do what you plan on doing.  How old is your son?  Here is a link for recipes for children food that are fun and healthy

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Top-10-Recipes/Top-10-Healthy-Recipes-for-Kids



MJMouse said:


> I'll jump back in!  I'm a "Peep" of old... been away for about two years (and my waist line shows it).  I've gained back all but 30 lbs of my original loss and want to get back on track - I really probably need to lose about 95 lbs from where I am right now, but I'm taking this one goal at a time.  My current goal is 15 lbs.
> 
> I remember how much this group helped me... the ideas, the accountability, the comraderie, the fun!... and am hoping to jump back in and maybe help a few peeps along the way.
> 
> Celebrations:  I got married in October to a wonderful, sweet, and supportive man!
> 
> Goals: Lose 15 lbs by 1 March.  Start working on an addition to our family.
> 
> Challenges: I got married... we are good for each other in many ways, but it's too easy to eat the bad stuff when he's around!  I work, a lot, at a desk job which doesn't leave much time for exercise or cooking healthy food.  We go out to eat way too much!  I sprained my ankle on Christmas and it hasn't completely healed yet.
> 
> The plan:
> 
> Average 1600 calories per day.
> Allow one meal per week with no restrictions.
> Exercise at least 30 minutes per day, everyday.
> 
> I will add some things as I go along, but I think this is the best start I can make!
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK! Sounds like a great plan
> 
> What was the old motto around here again..I think it was "SLOW AND STEADY WINS THE RACE!"
> 
> we are here for you
> Who else wants to join?


----------



## DisneyLaura

Lauren thanks for the chicken recipe - we love panko bread crumbs here but I have never used yogurt, can't wait to try that.  Thanks also for the site for more recipes.

Monica - What woke me up was we just went to Disney in Nov/Dec and I was so worried about not being able to fit on ride and that stinks.  I did go on a lot of rides this time around than when we went in April but I was still worried.  I don't want to worry that way anymore.  I might not make my goal weight by the end of the year but I will be a lot closer than I am  now.

MJMouse - congrats on the wedding and I'm with you.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Lauren thanks for the chicken recipe - we love panko bread crumbs here but I have never used yogurt, can't wait to try that.  Thanks also for the site for more recipes.
> 
> Monica - What woke me up was we just went to Disney in Nov/Dec and I was so worried about not being able to fit on ride and that stinks.  I did go on a lot of rides this time around than when we went in April but I was still worried.  I don't want to worry that way anymore.  I might not make my goal weight by the end of the year but I will be a lot closer than I am  now.
> 
> MJMouse - congrats on the wedding and I'm with you.



Here is the link from the official recipe:

http://www.dietsinreview.com/recipes/winning-fried-chicken/

Many times I do not have oregano or thyme leaves and do not use it so dont worry if you dont have that in the house:


----------



## AnnNan

LMO429 said:


> I'm still around on this thread.  I will keep posting here as long as everyone else does..Peeps forever!
> 
> I think something everyone might like is healthy fried chicken with panko bread crumbs..It's super simple and tastes great
> 
> all you need is chicken breast...I dip the chicken breast in fat free plain yogurt first then dip the chicken in panko bread crumbs and bake at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes.  its simple and tastes


sounds yummy - I love fried chicken!


DisneyLaura said:


> I will say though this my year.  I'm still going to try to walk today even if it's just in my driveway for 10 minutes.
> Happy New Year to my peeps!


Sounds like a great plan!  I started back last week exercising - only got a couple of workouts in but better than nothing.


----------



## MJMouse

LMO429 said:


> WELCOME BACK! Sounds like a great plan
> 
> What was the old motto around here again..I think it was "SLOW AND STEADY WINS THE RACE!"



Thanks!  I do remember that - and am trying to make it my motto again.  The real goal is to get healthier and that takes work!  I had a pretty good plan that worked before... I just have to get back on the wagon!



DisneyLaura said:


> MJMouse - congrats on the wedding and I'm with you.



Thank you!  Hope you are feeling some better.


----------



## AnnNan

monymony3471 said:


> Is this still going?  I joined weight watchers yesterday and need tons of support!!!
> Happy New Year everyone.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Anyone willing to revive this thread with me?



Welcome back Monica & MJ!  I remember you both.  I wish I could say I have had some great victory this year, and I really haven't except I haven't given up!  And I didn't gain weight through the holiday season even though I exercised very little.  I'm back at it - committed to walking several days a week.  I probably have a hundred or more pounds to lose, but I have found that every ten or fifteen pounds makes a difference!  So I'll start with a goal of fifteen pounds and see what happens in the next few months.

I do have a Disneyland trip planned for March so if I could lose the first fifteen pounds before then I would be thrilled.  It is about ten weeks so I hope it's possible!

I am excited to feel like I'm picking up where I left off instead of starting over - tho this is definitely a good time for either one!


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps!

2010 was definitely not my year for weight loss and half the time I wasn't even trying so I can't get too mad at myself about it I guess.  But 2011 is it.  I was looking through old photo albums and stumbled across some pictures from college (the pics were from about 10 years ago).  Obviously, I know that I will never look the same at 30 as I did at 20, BUT I looked so thin and I remember thinking I was a whale back then.  I was probably a size 12/Large but I was relatively fit as well so I had a flat stomach, no double chin and definition in my legs.  I cut a picture of my that I particularly like and put it on my fridge to remind me that I was thinner before and will be again.  

Tomorrow is back to work/school for me.  Sort of dreading it - lots of meetings the next 2 weeks and I hate getting back to the grind after having 2 weeks off.  But I'm also looking forward to a fresh start.  I don't have any Disney trips planned, despite my siggie.  I thought we'd be doing a big trip this summer but we are going to do something smaller.  I'm toying with the idea of going up for a night or two during my spring break though, solo, just to get my fix.  But we shall see...

Glad to see more peeps around, good luck getting back on track and I hope the sick peeps feel better soon (I'm just getting over sinusitis - not fun).


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here!  2010 was a total fail.  I lost weight and then put it all back on.  

2011 is the year I am going to really try to figure out a way to stay healthy and keep weight off, or at least I sure hope so.


Nice to see everyone back!!


----------



## monymony3471

MJMouse said:


> Celebrations:  I got married in October to a wonderful, sweet, and supportive man!
> 
> Goals: Lose 15 lbs by 1 March.  Start working on an addition to our family.
> 
> Challenges: I got married... we are good for each other in many ways, but it's too easy to eat the bad stuff when he's around!  I work, a lot, at a desk job which doesn't leave much time for exercise or cooking healthy food.  We go out to eat way too much!  I sprained my ankle on Christmas and it hasn't completely healed yet.
> 
> Who else wants to join?




Congratulations!  That is worth celebrating.  I know what you mean, Tim and I can eat unhealthy and not bat an eye, but when we are doing healthy together, we just click and it helps us to be more accountable.  He always says to me, if you don't cook healthy, I can't do it without you.



LMO429 said:


> All you can do is do what you plan on doing.  How old is your son?  Here is a link for recipes for children food that are fun and healthy
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Top-10-Recipes/Top-10-Healthy-Recipes-for-Kids



My son is 12.  We went grocery shopping together.  He picked out things that I agreed to.  We read labels together and I think it opened his eyes as to how he ate before and how he is going to eat from now on.  



DisneyLaura said:


> Monica - What woke me up was we just went to Disney in Nov/Dec and I was so worried about not being able to fit on ride and that stinks.  I did go on a lot of rides this time around than when we went in April but I was still worried.  I don't want to worry that way anymore.  I might not make my goal weight by the end of the year but I will be a lot closer than I am  now.



You and me are very much alike.  I did not like that feeling either back in August when we went.  Nor the amount of sweat I made.  

I guess for me is I have a major birthday this year the big 40.  I hate that I spent my entire 30's heavy and hating myself for it.  I SIMPLY WILL NOT DO THAT TO MYSELF ANYMORE.  The last 10 years I've put off and started and stopped so many times, I NEED to do this NOW.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I'm here!  2010 was a total fail.  I lost weight and then put it all back on.
> 
> 2011 is the year I am going to really try to figure out a way to stay healthy and keep weight off, or at least I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> Nice to see everyone back!!



Hi!!!!!!!! welcome back! 

2010 was not the best year for me either as far as weight goes..I lost 10 pounds but gained it all back


----------



## monymony3471

Kat, you snuck in there!  Hi!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

2010 Sucked for me too! I gained a LOT back. I have a desk job in Labor & Delivery and there is a constant buffet of goodies at the nurse's station. I started Weight Watcher's online and am not interested in the discussion boards there. Soooo, I'm HERE. DONT LET ME become inactive (LOL)!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Is this still going?  I joined weight watchers yesterday and need tons of support!!!
> Happy New Year everyone.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Anyone willing to revive this thread with me?



HECK YA! I need TOOOONS of support


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> 2010 Sucked for me too! I gained a LOT back. I have a desk job in Labor & Delivery and there is a constant buffet of goodies at the nurse's station. I started Weight Watcher's online and am not interested in the discussion boards there. Soooo, I'm HERE. DONT LET ME become inactive (LOL)!!!!



I think the bottom line for all of us is the following:

When we post on this thread and dont DISappear from it we all lose weight! end of discussion 

Soooo everyone stick around myself included 2011 is our year!


----------



## LMO429

Here is a silly idea that may help!

I learned about this in a class at school to reaffirm positive thought.  To put a rubber band around your wrist and snap it whenever you are tempted to do something unhealthy or to motivate yourself.  It can be used to ease anxiety as well...

soooooo  I took some of my little cousin silly bands (disney of course) and put them on my wrist as a reminder to stay in control.

I have two of them on right now:

1. is to remind me of my upcoming vegas and disney vacation. I want to feel comfortable in my new clothes/wearing a bathing suit

2. the second is to remind me to lose my all or nothing attitude

3. and ill put a third one on to remind me of my peeps and that we are all there for each other and in this together.

I think ill be snapping the silly bands quite alot


----------



## Tinkabella

UtahMama said:


> HECK YA! I need TOOOONS of support






Hi Wendy,


I was one of the original peeps...way, way back.    So glad to see you are still around.    I am jumping back on this weight loss wagon.


Hello Fellow Peeps !   Mind if I jump in ?    My name is Kim and I live in beautiful Montreal Canada...yup...it's cold here.


I started running this year....and will be doing my first 1/2 marathon (no...not the princess...I wish !) in May and I really need to drop some pounds.   

I turned 40 and went to my Dr complaining about all this weight I put on and how there must be something wrong with my thyroid.    You know what he told me...."Kim....you simply eat too much...you're not 20 anymore...you dont need that much food".   I kinda wanted to wrap my hands around this skinny neck.

So I am going to put away the chocolate (my vise) and reach for the Quinoa instead.    Anyone else eating Quinoa ?    I LOVE it.     I use it for my Carb fix when I am dying for some pasta or rice.    

Ladies what are you eating ?    Anyone want to set some goals ?


My Goal....Lose 15 pounds by April 1st.   

K


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I think the bottom line for all of us is the following:
> 
> When we post on this thread and dont DISappear from it we all lose weight! end of discussion
> 
> Soooo everyone stick around myself included 2011 is our year!


I totally know that to be true. Without you guys, if Im having a challenge or a bad day, I just continue on that path. With you, even if I just vent/rant, I seem to have a handle on it much better. I bookmarked the disboards again (I had forgotten my password, DOH!) and will come here! The WW discussion boards I feel like a stranger/lurker. THIS is home. 



LMO429 said:


> Here is a silly idea that may help!
> 
> I learned about this in a class at school to reaffirm positive thought.  To put a rubber band around your wrist and snap it whenever you are tempted to do something unhealthy or to motivate yourself.  It can be used to ease anxiety as well...
> 
> soooooo  I took some of my little cousin silly bands (disney of course) and put them on my wrist as a reminder to stay in control.
> 
> I have two of them on right now:
> 
> 1. is to remind me of my upcoming vegas and disney vacation. I want to feel comfortable in my new clothes/wearing a bathing suit
> 
> 2. the second is to remind me to lose my all or nothing attitude
> 
> 3. and ill put a third one on to remind me of my peeps and that we are all there for each other and in this together.
> 
> I think ill be snapping the silly bands quite alot


Snap...snap...snap...(dang!)...snap...
Great idea. Where can I find Disney silly bands? 



Tinkabella said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> 
> I was one of the original peeps...way, way back.    So glad to see you are still around.    I am jumping back on this weight loss wagon.
> 
> 
> Hello Fellow Peeps !   Mind if I jump in ?    My name is Kim and I live in beautiful Montreal Canada...yup...it's cold here.
> 
> 
> I started running this year....and will be doing my first 1/2 marathon (no...not the princess...I wish !) in May and I really need to drop some pounds.
> 
> I turned 40 and went to my Dr complaining about all this weight I put on and how there must be something wrong with my thyroid.    You know what he told me...."Kim....you simply eat too much...you're not 20 anymore...you dont need that much food".   I kinda wanted to wrap my hands around this skinny neck.
> 
> So I am going to put away the chocolate (my vise) and reach for the Quinoa instead.    Anyone else eating Quinoa ?    I LOVE it.     I use it for my Carb fix when I am dying for some pasta or rice.
> 
> Ladies what are you eating ?    Anyone want to set some goals ?
> 
> 
> My Goal....Lose 15 pounds by April 1st.
> 
> K



Yayyyy HI!!!! I totally remember you!!! 
Quinoa is so nutrient packed, but it tastes like "dirt" to me. I doctor it with bananas or cinnamon with Equal...but have to "get it down" telling myself how healthy it is. Any tips on Quinoa? 

If Im hungry between meals, it's fruit or veggies because Im still motivated (new) and they're "free". But, that'll get old fast, Im sure. Wonder how many points a POOH muffin is rotfl2

I discovered Budweiser Select 55 beer for a treat to help me not feel deprived for my nightly beer. Now, I do one every other night. 

I feel like the 30 points arent much since many of the old points values have increased, so one of my main meals is salad with spray dressing. Packed with as many free points stuff as I can manage. So far this is working well. I like to change things up, though so am anxious to try new recipes. The chicken/panko recipe (that is about a page back here)looks pretty yummy! 

The WW yogurts now have 2 points!


----------



## HockeyKat

WENDY!!  Glad to see you here!!

Kim, welcome back.  




LMO429 said:


> Here is a silly idea that may help!
> 
> I learned about this in a class at school to reaffirm positive thought.  To put a rubber band around your wrist and snap it whenever you are tempted to do something unhealthy or to motivate yourself.  It can be used to ease anxiety as well...
> 
> soooooo  I took some of my little cousin silly bands (disney of course) and put them on my wrist as a reminder to stay in control.
> 
> I have two of them on right now:
> 
> 1. is to remind me of my upcoming vegas and disney vacation. I want to feel comfortable in my new clothes/wearing a bathing suit
> 
> 2. the second is to remind me to lose my all or nothing attitude
> 
> 3. and ill put a third one on to remind me of my peeps and that we are all there for each other and in this together.
> 
> I think ill be snapping the silly bands quite alot



Hehe!  I love the idea!

I am also so so guilty of the all or nothing attitude and I need it readjusted somehow.


----------



## LMO429

I have only been wearing the bands since jan 1..but its a constant reminder

I think my cuz got them at disneyworld but I saw them on amazon.com for like less than 5 bucks

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Bandz-Rubber-Mickey-Friends/dp/B003NWXF6I



Another tip I read about was the 15 minute rule.  If you get the urge to binge or want to over eat set a timer/cell phone alarm for 15 minutes and distract yourself by doing something else..if at the end of those 15 minutes you still want to binge then eat something or have something "bad" in moderation but most likely the urge to over do it will have disappeared.


----------



## UtahMama

Goals: short term, 10% within 2 months. Long term, 45 pounds total. 

I haven't exercised in forever! I ache, feel "soft", and have lost flexibility and strength.  Need to renew my gym membership AND GO. Until I can afford that, the wii fit sounds like fun!

At some point, I reeeeeally want to go to Disneyland while on WW (personal reward goal?). It's been for-EVER since I've hugged Mickey!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I have only been wearing the bands since jan 1..but its a constant reminder
> 
> I think my cuz got them at disneyworld but I saw them on amazon.com for like less than 5 bucks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Bandz-Rubber-Mickey-Friends/dp/B003NWXF6I
> 
> 
> 
> Another tip I read about was the 15 minute rule.  If you get the urge to binge or want to over eat set a timer/cell phone alarm for 15 minutes and distract yourself by doing something else..if at the end of those 15 minutes you still want to binge then eat something or have something "bad" in moderation but most likely the urge to over do it will have disappeared.


Hee hee! I want Disney bands! 
The 15 min rule would be torturous but VERY effective. Mindless zombie eating is what I do when bored. Maybe even 5 or 10 minutes would be enough to redirect me.


----------



## UtahMama

HockeyKat said:


> WENDY!!  Glad to see you here!!



Thank you!!!! You too!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Hee hee! I want Disney bands!
> The 15 min rule would be torturous but VERY effective. Mindless zombie eating is what I do when bored. Maybe even 5 or 10 minutes would be enough to redirect me.



If i can figure out how to not binge when I am bored im golden! its my biggest problem along with my all or nothing attitude but it goes hand in hand


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.

when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.

i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!

by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.


----------



## monymony3471

I remember all of yous.  Wendy is right, it does feel like home here..  I still have my lime green dis band from this thread for snapping and wendy I can mail you some silly bandz, my girls wouldn't miss them and my vacuum would thank you.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> If i can figure out how to not binge when I am bored im golden! its my biggest problem along with my all or nothing attitude but it goes hand in hand


You and me both. If I can figure out how to not be bored, I'll be fine! LOL. I also have the all or nothing/ feast or famin attitude. 



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.
> 
> when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.
> 
> i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!
> 
> by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.


Can't wait to check out the bay-bee! Now, you (and me) may not have time to exercise but the little daily things we do can add up. Take the stairs. Park in the furthest parking stall. Vacuum lunges while wearing the baby? I agree, eat healthy meanwhile! 



monymony3471 said:


> I remember all of yous.  Wendy is right, it does feel like home here..  I still have my lime green dis band from this thread for snapping and wendy I can mail you some silly bandz, my girls wouldn't miss them and my vacuum would thank you.



I am gonna buy some online on payday, but thanks sooooo much!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Vacuum lunges while wearing the baby?



this is funny because i put him in his bjorn a good bit and i've found that it's a workout!  just sorting laundry is different because i can't bend forward since he's in front of me....i have to SQUAT to pick anything up!


----------



## monymony3471

My 20 oz glass of water I just downed, the golden delcious apple and two dill pickle spears is not cutting my hunger at the moment.  Raging hunger going on at the moment.  I have to take Mal to dance in 20 minutes and there is no time to make an early dinner.


----------



## Tinkabella

Mony...Water ! 


That's what I have to remember.    I really believe that getting your 8 glasses makes all the difference.   Lets see...today I have had... zero glasses...maybe that's my problem.    But Diet Dr Pepper just makes me happy.     Lets remember....Nothing tastes a good as skinny feels !


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.
> 
> when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.
> 
> i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!
> 
> by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.



Hi Dawn!   Your son is super cute!!!!  I would not worry about the working out part, you probably do not even realize all the calories you are burning taking care of the baby.  Please stay in touch it's so nice to have everyone back here



monymony3471 said:


> My 20 oz glass of water I just downed, the golden delcious apple and two dill pickle spears is not cutting my hunger at the moment.  Raging hunger going on at the moment.  I have to take Mal to dance in 20 minutes and there is no time to make an early dinner.



Sometimes when I get super hungry I drink ALOT of club soda I feel like the carbonation fills me it's probably not the best thing to do all the time but it helps.


----------



## Wonders10

UtahMama said:


> Goals: short term, 10% within 2 months. Long term, 45 pounds total.
> 
> I haven't exercised in forever! I ache, feel "soft", and have lost flexibility and strength.  Need to renew my gym membership AND GO. Until I can afford that, the wii fit sounds like fun!
> 
> At some point, I reeeeeally want to go to Disneyland while on WW (personal reward goal?). It's been for-EVER since I've hugged Mickey!



Hey UM!  I haven't seen you on the boards in so long!  Welcome back to the peep thread.  



LMO429 said:


> If i can figure out how to not binge when I am bored im golden! its my biggest problem along with my all or nothing attitude but it goes hand in hand



That is me in a nutshell...plus my emotional eating.  I eat when I'm happy and sad!



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.
> 
> when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.
> 
> i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!
> 
> by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.



Hi Dawn!
I'm loving all the Seth pics on facebook...what a handsome little guy!  In the pics I've seen of you since having Seth, you look great!  I'm sure the rest of the baby weight will come off in no time.  Maybe since working out during the week is tough, you can fit some things in on the weekends with him so you can exercise and spend time with him?  Plus, UM is right - all those little pieces of movement do add up during the day.  


For me, exercise is the worst part.  Not that I'm great at the eating.  I know what I should be eating - I just don't do it.  But my goal for now is to eat well and stay within my WW points for a month, maybe 3 weeks if its going really well and THEN figure out how to get more exercise into my week.  I'm thinking I might force myself to get up at 5 (I get up at 5:45ish now anyway for work) and do a DVD or even take Winston for a walk.  Because once I get home, I do not want to do anything but eat dinner and chill out.  Tomorrow is day #1 back on WW.  I've got my lunch packed already and my breakfast, dinners and snacks planned.  With a few points to spare for my evening snack.  One of my rewards to myself is to be able to fit into (and look good) wearing a Lilly Pulitzer dress - they are a little pricey but with a sale, I could find a decent priced one I think.  Now I just need one to fit because even the 16s are tight right now with their clothes.   

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## monymony3471

Much better now that I am out of my house, er I mean kitchen.


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> this is funny because i put him in his bjorn a good bit and i've found that it's a workout!  just sorting laundry is different because i can't bend forward since he's in front of me....i have to SQUAT to pick anything up!


The Baby Workout...Million Dollar Idea!!!! 



monymony3471 said:


> My 20 oz glass of water I just downed, the golden delcious apple and two dill pickle spears is not cutting my hunger at the moment.  Raging hunger going on at the moment.  I have to take Mal to dance in 20 minutes and there is no time to make an early dinner.


I KNOWWW! I hate that! My go-to snack is: a banana (a big one!), a string cheese, and a 5.5 oz V8 juice and then as much water as I can stand...which aint much. Needs to be very cold and on the rocks or I get all bleurky.



Tinkabella said:


> Mony...Water !
> 
> 
> That's what I have to remember.    I really believe that getting your 8 glasses makes all the difference.   Lets see...today I have had... zero glasses...maybe that's my problem.    But Diet Dr Pepper just makes me happy.     Lets remember....Nothing tastes a good as skinny feels !


See? Water!!! Diet Pepsi Max...first ingredient just so happens to be: WATER! (jk )



Wonders10 said:


> Hey UM!  I haven't seen you on the boards in so long!  Welcome back to the peep thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That is me in a nutshell...plus my emotional eating.  I eat when I'm happy and sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dawn!
> I'm loving all the Seth pics on facebook...what a handsome little guy!  In the pics I've seen of you since having Seth, you look great!  I'm sure the rest of the baby weight will come off in no time.  Maybe since working out during the week is tough, you can fit some things in on the weekends with him so you can exercise and spend time with him?  Plus, UM is right - all those little pieces of movement do add up during the day.
> 
> 
> For me, exercise is the worst part.  Not that I'm great at the eating.  I know what I should be eating - I just don't do it.  But my goal for now is to eat well and stay within my WW points for a month, maybe 3 weeks if its going really well and THEN figure out how to get more exercise into my week.  I'm thinking I might force myself to get up at 5 (I get up at 5:45ish now anyway for work) and do a DVD or even take Winston for a walk.  Because once I get home, I do not want to do anything but eat dinner and chill out.  Tomorrow is day #1 back on WW.  I've got my lunch packed already and my breakfast, dinners and snacks planned.  With a few points to spare for my evening snack.  One of my rewards to myself is to be able to fit into (and look good) wearing a Lilly Pulitzer dress - they are a little pricey but with a sale, I could find a decent priced one I think.  Now I just need one to fit because even the 16s are tight right now with their clothes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Thank you! Good to see you as well! WW rocks, you're gonna love it! That Lilly Pulitzer dress is a fabulous reward!  




Ok, y'all. Exactly 30 points down today ...weigh day for me is tomorrow morning so Immuna drink a ton of water tonight, which I hate but am trying to LOVE. Soooo from now on, Im going to declare love and adoration for my new favorite drink: WATER (sorry Pepsi Max!)


----------



## LMO429

What did everyone have for dinner tonight?!

I made a weight watcher recipe vegetable stir fried rice

and the biggest loser sweet and sour chicken recipe..it came out great! even the hubby loved it


----------



## Tinkabella

Do you Peeps still have a set weigh in day ?   Do you want to post our +/- 's ?


For dinner I had Quinoa (cooked in low sodium chicken broth with a few spoonfuls of low fat pesto)  grilled veg (asparagus and red onions) and left over grilled chicken.  

I usually grill a ton of veg a few times a week (yes I put my parka and boots on and I grill in the snow....my neighbors think I`m nuts), and find that if I have the veg cooked in the fridge I will eat them.   

The other thing I noticed is that healthy food is expensive !  WOW   I paid 3.99 for a head of cauliflower yesterday.   We eat alot of fruits and veg and I find it is costing me a fortune.   I did a quick tally of my produce cost last week and it is getting more and more expensive.   Apples were 1.69 a lb and cantaloup are 2.99 each.   the only thing around here that is cheap is bananas at 69 cents a lb.


----------



## Tinkabella

oops


----------



## MJMouse

It's good to see so many familiar "faces!"  I too need the accountability of this group!




LMO429 said:


> What did everyone have for dinner tonight?!
> 
> I made a weight watcher recipe vegetable stir fried rice
> 
> and the biggest loser sweet and sour chicken recipe..it came out great! even the hubby loved it




Dinner tonight was left overs from New Years Day: Pork and sauerkraut with mashed potatoes and green beans.  Kept the portion size reasonable and I don't cook with a lot of butter or salt, so all in all a good dinner!


----------



## monymony3471

Tinkabella said:


> Mony...Water !
> 
> 
> That's what I have to remember.    I really believe that getting your 8 glasses makes all the difference.   Lets see...today I have had... zero glasses...maybe that's my problem.    But Diet Dr Pepper just makes me happy.     Lets remember....Nothing tastes a good as skinny feels !



I drink close to 100oz of water a day.  So, I don't know how much more I can drink, plus I just downed a 20oz of water prior to that post.  I was craving a diet coke, but I don't keep pop in the house.



LMO429 said:


> Hi Dawn!   Your son is super cute!!!!  I would not worry about the working out part, you probably do not even realize all the calories you are burning taking care of the baby.  Please stay in touch it's so nice to have everyone back here
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I get super hungry I drink ALOT of club soda I feel like the carbonation fills me it's probably not the best thing to do all the time but it helps.



Seth is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!  I think club soda would be my beurky drink.



Tinkabella said:


> Do you Peeps still have a set weigh in day ?   Do you want to post our +/- 's ?
> 
> 
> For dinner I had Quinoa (cooked in low sodium chicken broth with a few spoonfuls of low fat pesto)  grilled veg (asparagus and red onions) and left over grilled chicken.
> 
> I usually grill a ton of veg a few times a week (yes I put my parka and boots on and I grill in the snow....my neighbors think I`m nuts), and find that if I have the veg cooked in the fridge I will eat them.
> 
> The other thing I noticed is that healthy food is expensive !  WOW   I paid 3.99 for a head of cauliflower yesterday.   We eat alot of fruits and veg and I find it is costing me a fortune.   I did a quick tally of my produce cost last week and it is getting more and more expensive.   Apples were 1.69 a lb and cantaloup are 2.99 each.   the only thing around here that is cheap is bananas at 69 cents a lb.



bananas here are 49 cents a pound.  I'm thinking being where you are has a lot to do with it, eh?   Eating healthy is going to raise the grocery bill considerably.

I did manage a quick salad before I left the house.  and gum.  

Now I am ok. 3pm-5pm is my bad part of the day. I'll have to come up with something to redirect my hunger.  Would a time out work?

I am a little concerned about my points.  I was told 42 points a day and I barely break 30.  I just think that is high.  I'll probably choke on this later,  but my extra points I don't see me using unless I want to splurge at a restaurant, but not until my b-day or reaching my first goal, what ever comes first.


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> I am a little concerned about my points.  I was told 42 points a day and I barely break 30.  I just think that is high.  I'll probably choke on this later,  but my extra points I don't see me using unless I want to splurge at a restaurant, but not until my b-day or reaching my first goal, what ever comes first.



Why do you have 42 points a day? Are you lactating? I WANT 42 POINTS PER DAY! Lol..I try not to touch the extra weekly points, but did when I went to dinner a couple nights ago.


----------



## UtahMama

Tinkabella said:


> Do you Peeps still have a set weigh in day ?   Do you want to post our +/- 's ?
> 
> 
> For dinner I had Quinoa (cooked in low sodium chicken broth with a few spoonfuls of low fat pesto)  grilled veg (asparagus and red onions) and left over grilled chicken.
> 
> I usually grill a ton of veg a few times a week (yes I put my parka and boots on and I grill in the snow....my neighbors think I`m nuts), and find that if I have the veg cooked in the fridge I will eat them.
> 
> The other thing I noticed is that healthy food is expensive !  WOW   I paid 3.99 for a head of cauliflower yesterday.   We eat alot of fruits and veg and I find it is costing me a fortune.   I did a quick tally of my produce cost last week and it is getting more and more expensive.   Apples were 1.69 a lb and cantaloup are 2.99 each.   the only thing around here that is cheap is bananas at 69 cents a lb.



My weigh day with WW is Tuesdays, but we can do a certain day if you guys want. 2 weigh days might be cool. I just dont have the time to chart and graph every one like I used to. If someone wants to, fine. If not, fine too. 

Healthy food IS more expensive but not buying tons of pre-packaged crap makes it even out somewhat.  In the Summertime with the Farmers Markets, fresh produce will be fabulous. I dont have time to garden anymore. 

I dont like not having some handy items on hand like WW frozen meals, so I splurged and got a bunch to take to work. A side salad will make it seem like a real meal instead of a toddler portion!


----------



## dwheatl

Holy moley! Look at all the peeps' posts on here. I'm so glad to see everyone. 

I'm doing the new WW too, and I was very whiney at first. I get 29 points (the minimum), and so many of the vegetarian sources of protein doubled in points. But then I got into the fruit, veggies, and lean protein, and it has gone well. I took 2 weeks off of tracking, but tried to keep up on the exercise and good foods as well as the treats I love at Christmas time. My weight zoomed up 8 lbs. but already it's melting back off, so I'm only up 3 from my lowest in the past year.
On the all/nothing problem, I'm really trying to think of my points as a budget. If I overspend on money, it would be ridiculous to say, "Oh, I might as well just keep spending." I would cut back somewhere else to make up for it, right? So that's what I'm trying to do with food, and tracking helps tremendously. It galls me a little that I have to pay for e-tools even though I'm at goal, but it really seems to be the way I am most successful.
OK, I've blathered on enough. Looking forward to seeing less (lbs) of you all.


----------



## dwheatl

Dang it! I accidentally clicked on unsubscribe. So here I am, blathering again.
I had a nuked potato with Stagg's chicken chili (1/2 c.) + black beans (1/2 c). I was worn out after the first day back with the kids. This is such an easy, low-point, filling dinner. DH had it too, so no need to play "he who smelt it, dealt it!"


----------



## lovealldisney

Oh My Goodness! I am so  happy this thread is moving again! I've been lurking but not posting.  I had to do quite a bit of reading to catch up! 

Wendy glad your back!

Dawn Seth is so adorable, I been lurking on your Neverending thread! 

And a great big hello to all the other oldtimers and newbies joining in!!

I am still on WW! And I have managed to keep the 15lbs off I have lost so far this past year. But I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and I know I need to add more exercise to continue to lose. And support from my PEEPS! 

I like the new points value I was down to 19 on the old version and well I felt I was always hungry. Now I get 29 and somedays I find it hard to eat that! And I love that fruits are FREE!!  and MOST veggies are to! I attend meetings on Tuesday that is when I weigh in but any day of the week works for me on this thread. I like the WW weekly they hand out at the meetings sometimes they have really good recipes. My DD and I love the veggie chili it takes about 15 mins to make and is delish! I have even frozen leftovers to take to work. I'll get the recipe at home and post. I'm sure you could add meat if you would want you'd just have to adjust the points. There is also another good one for a Pear/Almond/Cranberry salad the homemade dressing is soooooo good! I make the dressing and use it on other salads to. 

And I have to agree with others I have lurked on the WW web site threads but this is home to me to. What's better than hanging out with Disney weight loss women/men(Aaron where are you??)??? 

So glad peeps are posting again!


----------



## UtahMama

* Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
Week one WW official weigh in....

*-11.0!!!*

*Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
 (11 bananas for 11 pounds)


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> * Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
> Week one WW official weigh in....
> 
> *-11.0!!!*
> 
> *Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
> (11 bananas for 11 pounds)



WOW! Wendy That is Fantastic!!!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Oh My Goodness! I am so  happy this thread is moving again! I've been lurking but not posting.  I had to do quite a bit of reading to catch up!
> 
> Wendy glad your back!
> 
> Dawn Seth is so adorable, I been lurking on your Neverending thread!
> 
> And a great big hello to all the other oldtimers and newbies joining in!!
> 
> I am still on WW! And I have managed to keep the 15lbs off I have lost so far this past year. But I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and I know I need to add more exercise to continue to lose. And support from my PEEPS!
> 
> I like the new points value I was down to 19 on the old version and well I felt I was always hungry. Now I get 29 and somedays I find it hard to eat that! And I love that fruits are FREE!!  and MOST veggies are to! I attend meetings on Tuesday that is when I weigh in but any day of the week works for me on this thread. I like the WW weekly they hand out at the meetings sometimes they have really good recipes. My DD and I love the veggie chili it takes about 15 mins to make and is delish! I have even frozen leftovers to take to work. I'll get the recipe at home and post. I'm sure you could add meat if you would want you'd just have to adjust the points. There is also another good one for a Pear/Almond/Cranberry salad the homemade dressing is soooooo good! I make the dressing and use it on other salads to.
> 
> And I have to agree with others I have lurked on the WW web site threads but this is home to me to. What's better than hanging out with Disney weight loss women/men(Aaron where are you??)???
> 
> So glad peeps are posting again!



I agree I was on 18 points on the old system and I started to dislike weight watchers I would get to around 3oclock and be done with my points and starving all day long

With the new program I am on 29 points and I def feel like it keeps me within a 1300 to 1500 calorie point range.  I find even though I like fruit I am reaching for them even more because they are 0 points

and lets talk about bananas they use to be 2 points and now they are free!!!!!!! granted I still only eat one a day but it use to be 2 points and so was like these kellogg granola snack my mom had at her house and I use to think to my self the banana is way healthier how can it be the same amount of points as some processed foods.


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> * Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
> Week one WW official weigh in....
> 
> *-11.0!!!*
> 
> *Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
> (11 bananas for 11 pounds)




That is awsome Wendy!! Here are a few more free banana's! 

You really must have stayed on track!


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> I agree I was on 18 points on the old system and I started to dislike weight watchers I would get to around 3oclock and be done with my points and starving all day long
> 
> With the new program I am on 29 points and I def feel like it keeps me within a 1300 to 1500 calorie point range.  I find even though I like fruit I am reaching for them even more because they are 0 points
> 
> and lets talk about bananas they use to be 2 points and now they are free!!!!!!! granted I still only eat one a day but it use to be 2 points and so was like these kellogg granola snack my mom had at her house and I use to think to my self the banana is way healthier how can it be the same amount of points as some processed foods.



I think that is the whole reasoning for putting fruit at 0 points to make you rethink. I would rather grab a piece of fruit knowing it's 0 than something like a granola snack. And your body takes longer at processing a piece of fruit than something that is already pre-processed. This has gotten me thinking of all the processed food I used to eat and how unhealthy it is. It makes me think that it's half digested already before you even eat it. And that just grosses me out. So that is my mental picture when I really want that sugary processed snack ect...

Sorry didn't mean to gross anyone out.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Glad to see more peeps around, good luck getting back on track and I hope the sick peeps feel better soon (I'm just getting over sinusitis - not fun).



Hi Shannon



HockeyKat said:


> I'm here!  2010 was a total fail.  I lost weight and then put it all back on.
> 
> 2011 is the year I am going to really try to figure out a way to stay healthy and keep weight off, or at least I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> Nice to see everyone back!!



Hi Kat



monymony3471 said:


> I guess for me is I have a major birthday this year the big 40.  I hate that I spent my entire 30's heavy and hating myself for it.  I SIMPLY WILL NOT DO THAT TO MYSELF ANYMORE.  The last 10 years I've put off and started and stopped so many times, I NEED to do this NOW.



I turned 40 in July 2010 and I am done being over weight!



UtahMama said:


> 2010 Sucked for me too! I gained a LOT back. I have a desk job in Labor & Delivery and there is a constant buffet of goodies at the nurse's station. I started Weight Watcher's online and am not interested in the discussion boards there. Soooo, I'm HERE. DONT LET ME become inactive (LOL)!!!!



WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!



Tinkabella said:


> I was one of the original peeps...way, way back.    So glad to see you are still around.    I am jumping back on this weight loss wagon.
> 
> 
> Hello Fellow Peeps !   Mind if I jump in ?    My name is Kim and I live in beautiful Montreal Canada...yup...it's cold here.
> 
> So I am going to put away the chocolate (my vise) and reach for the Quinoa instead.    Anyone else eating Quinoa ?    I LOVE it.     I use it for my Carb fix when I am dying for some pasta or rice.
> 
> Ladies what are you eating ?    Anyone want to set some goals ?
> 
> 
> My Goal....Lose 15 pounds by April 1st.
> 
> K



Hi Kim - I don't think we've ever meet   Hello!  I have never heard of Quinoa?  Would you find it in a Whole Foods?



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.
> 
> when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.
> 
> i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!
> 
> by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.



Seth is beautiful and I wouldn't worry about exercising until it gets warm where you can walk/run with him.




LMO429 said:


> What did everyone have for dinner tonight?!
> 
> I made a weight watcher recipe vegetable stir fried rice
> 
> and the biggest loser sweet and sour chicken recipe..it came out great! even the hubby loved it



I bet my kids would love that too!  We love sweet and sour chicken, is that online or in a book

I had a bowl of Special K blueberry, I'm still sick so it's the only thing I wanted.  I also had a cup of chicken boulion for lunch and LOTS of water.



Tinkabella said:


> Do you Peeps still have a set weigh in day ?   Do you want to post our +/- 's ?
> 
> The other thing I noticed is that healthy food is expensive !  WOW   I paid 3.99 for a head of cauliflower yesterday.   We eat alot of fruits and veg and I find it is costing me a fortune.   I did a quick tally of my produce cost last week and it is getting more and more expensive.   Apples were 1.69 a lb and cantaloup are 2.99 each.   the only thing around here that is cheap is bananas at 69 cents a lb.



Don't you hate that the healthy stuff is so expensive.  I try to garden for tomatoes, cukes and this year I'm going to try strawberries (my DD5 loves them)



dwheatl said:


> Holy moley! Look at all the peeps' posts on here. I'm so glad to see everyone.
> 
> I'm doing the new WW too, and I was very whiney at first. I get 29 points (the minimum), and so many of the vegetarian sources of protein doubled in points. But then I got into the fruit, veggies, and lean protein, and it has gone well. I took 2 weeks off of tracking, but tried to keep up on the exercise and good foods as well as the treats I love at Christmas time. My weight zoomed up 8 lbs. but already it's melting back off, so I'm only up 3 from my lowest in the past year.
> On the all/nothing problem, I'm really trying to think of my points as a budget. If I overspend on money, it would be ridiculous to say, "Oh, I might as well just keep spending." I would cut back somewhere else to make up for it, right? So that's what I'm trying to do with food, and tracking helps tremendously. It galls me a little that I have to pay for e-tools even though I'm at goal, but it really seems to be the way I am most successful.
> OK, I've blathered on enough. Looking forward to seeing less (lbs) of you all.



Hi Danille



lovealldisney said:


> Oh My Goodness! I am so  happy this thread is moving again! I've been lurking but not posting. I had to do quite a bit of reading to catch up!
> 
> Wendy glad your back!
> 
> Dawn Seth is so adorable, I been lurking on your Neverending thread!
> 
> And a great big hello to all the other oldtimers and newbies joining in!!
> 
> I am still on WW! And I have managed to keep the 15lbs off I have lost so far this past year. But I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and I know I need to add more exercise to continue to lose. And support from my PEEPS!
> 
> I like the new points value I was down to 19 on the old version and well I felt I was always hungry. Now I get 29 and somedays I find it hard to eat that! And I love that fruits are FREE!!  and MOST veggies are to! I attend meetings on Tuesday that is when I weigh in but any day of the week works for me on this thread. I like the WW weekly they hand out at the meetings sometimes they have really good recipes. My DD and I love the veggie chili it takes about 15 mins to make and is delish! I have even frozen leftovers to take to work. I'll get the recipe at home and post. I'm sure you could add meat if you would want you'd just have to adjust the points. There is also another good one for a Pear/Almond/Cranberry salad the homemade dressing is soooooo good! I make the dressing and use it on other salads to.
> 
> And I have to agree with others I have lurked on the WW web site threads but this is home to me to. What's better than hanging out with Disney weight loss women/men(Aaron where are you??)???
> 
> So glad peeps are posting again!



Nothing can beat our Peeps thread 



UtahMama said:


> * Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
> Week one WW official weigh in....
> 
> *-11.0!!!*
> 
> *Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
> (11 bananas for 11 pounds)





Nice job!!!

So have we decided on a weigh in post day - it used to be on Fridays.  Wendy I did two weigh in's when I did WW's too and I thought it was a good thing but I only posted here for Friday's, does that make sense.  It kept me from doing bad on the weekends.

I was thinking about joining WW's online - maybe I should check it out.  I do better if I follow something


----------



## Tinkabella

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim - I don't think we've ever meet   Hello!  I have never heard of Quinoa?  Would you find it in a Whole Foods?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laura,
> 
> Nice to meet ya !
> 
> 
> Quinoa is a seed that is super nutrient packed and great for you.  You cook it like rice ( 1 cup quinoa with 2 cups water) for about 20 minutes.  It smells like grass while it is cooking and kinda tastes like grass too.   I like to cook it in broth and then add it to salads or reheat it and use like rice.    If you cook it with Chicken stock it is way tastier.   My husband thinks it tastes like dirt, but he likes it in salads or with stir frys.
> 
> Utahmama uses it like a breakfast cereal.   I do this too (in place of oatmeal),  I cook it with water and then cool it in the fridge overnight.  I reheat it with milk and  add vanilla and blueberries.   Great way to start the day.
> 
> 
> You can get it at whole foods (they even have yummy Quinoa patty things in their prepared food section).   I usually buy mine at Costco (near the rice and pasta)
> 
> 
> I weighed myself this morning....Not Good !
> 
> I want to wish all you peeps a super day filled with water, fresh fruits and whole grains.   We can do this!


----------



## monymony3471

We are family, I have all my sisters and me!-you know the rest......





UtahMama said:


> * Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
> Week one WW official weigh in....
> 
> *-11.0!!!*
> 
> *Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
> (11 bananas for 11 pounds)



Saweet!  Way to kick this bad boy off!  Can't wait to post my 11 bananas!

No Wendy I am done with being a lactator.  I went back and looked at my settings and I'm guessing I'm just so overly huge they think I need more.  I think in my mind 30-35 points would be good based on what you all are posting.  

I have a healthy pork loin in the slow cooker for dinner tonight with lots of veggies, I am learning to cook not using salt, so this should be interesting.  

Have a skinny day!  Don't forget your water, vitamins, oils, and activity!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> Seth is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!



thank you!  



monymony3471 said:


> I did manage a quick salad before I left the house.  and gum.



and gum.....



UtahMama said:


> Why do you have 42 points a day? Are you lactating?



  seriously!  i'm telling ya, for the 6 weeks i nursed i could eat ANYTHING and the weight was still dropping off.  it was nice!  wish i could've done it longer but with being a court reporter it was just impossible to pump when i went back to work.  i had no idea how often you had to do it and how long it takes.  "um....excuse me, your honor, but we need to take a 30-minute break so i can go milk myself!"  



lovealldisney said:


> Dawn Seth is so adorable, I been lurking on your Neverending thread!



thank you!  



UtahMama said:


> * Cue Disney Fan Faire...*
> Week one WW official weigh in....
> 
> *-11.0!!!*
> 
> *Cue Dancing Bananas (which I cant figure out why they're "free" ...but I eat at least one a day *...
> (11 bananas for 11 pounds)



awesome!!!!!!  



DisneyLaura said:


> Seth is beautiful and I wouldn't worry about exercising until it gets warm where you can walk/run with him.



thanks, laura!


----------



## LMO429

Laura:

Biggest Loser Sweet and Sour Chicken Recipe here:

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=474991


----------



## monymony3471

What I am loving about WW is that I can continue using liquid creamer in my coffee and my favorite salad dressing.  Having a salad right now with celery, chick peas, turkey, and cold peas.  Oh and when I was at the store, I used my points converter thingy on my phone to help me decide what to get.

Drink you water.

I think I'll get on the tread mill.


----------



## lovealldisney

Tinkabella said:


> DisneyLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim - I don't think we've ever meet   Hello!  I have never heard of Quinoa?  Would you find it in a Whole Foods?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laura,
> 
> Nice to meet ya !
> 
> 
> Quinoa is a seed that is super nutrient packed and great for you.  You cook it like rice ( 1 cup quinoa with 2 cups water) for about 20 minutes.  It smells like grass while it is cooking and kinda tastes like grass too.   I like to cook it in broth and then add it to salads or reheat it and use like rice.    If you cook it with Chicken stock it is way tastier.   My husband thinks it tastes like dirt, but he likes it in salads or with stir frys.
> 
> Utahmama uses it like a breakfast cereal.   I do this too (in place of oatmeal),  I cook it with water and then cool it in the fridge overnight.  I reheat it with milk and  add vanilla and blueberries.   Great way to start the day.
> 
> 
> You can get it at whole foods (they even have yummy Quinoa patty things in their prepared food section).   I usually buy mine at Costco (near the rice and pasta)
> 
> 
> I weighed myself this morning....Not Good !
> 
> I want to wish all you peeps a super day filled with water, fresh fruits and whole grains.   We can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I think I would like to try Quinoa, I'm trying to eat things I haven't before. How many points would that be for a serving?
Click to expand...


----------



## monymony3471

put in 36 mins on the treadmill walking at a brisk pace.  

Felt good, hello old friend, glad you are still working.  It's about 10 years old.


----------



## LMO429

Busy day today...Going nuts trying to pick out a paint color for our powder room.  I went through 7 colors already and I just went and picked out 4 more.


Did a TurboFire Hiit 15 workout and Jillian Michaels Vol 1 of the 30 day shred


----------



## HockeyKat

I am back on the wagon today, yay!  Yesterday was a day off for me, so I took one more day of R&R.

We had a new hire lunch, so I steered them toward Applebee's and had the WW Steak and Potato Salad.   It was quite yummy.  

It's SO nice to see everyone back!!  

I am considering WW, but I would have to keep it on the down low as my husband would NOT be into it. 


I weighed this morning and all I really have to say is .


----------



## monymony3471

This is what I love about online WW, not that I don't have anything to compare to, but i guess I am a techie and don't realize it.

I have a lean pork roast in the slow cooker all day.  It basically is falling apart.  So I'm thinking bbq pulled pork on a bun with the veggies on the side.   I make a mock sauce, input my amounts into my food tracker, it works and after dinner I will still have 5 points left, which after that meal, I won't need.

My house smells divine!  I hope that doesn't sabbatoge me between 3 and 5.  

Drink your water!

LMO: Nice workout!

Kat: you always inspired me, welcome back!


----------



## UtahMama

Y'all...wont be on much till Friday. I work 13 hour shifts at the hospital. Dont get home till 7PM each night and need to be with kids. Will post before bed. Friday, I'll be here "all day". 

I'm already planning on parking in the furthest stall (even in the snow) and bringing my water container since I LOOOOVE water now sad2 and some Crystal Lite packets (which worry me. Are they safe? Healthy?) and will do the stairs on my break instead of sit on my bum and read PEOPLE. 

NO excuses this year, guys. It's our year. Together. I'm totally committed (and y'all are bookmarked this time ) I NEED yous!


----------



## Wonders10

UtahMama said:


> Y'all...wont be on much till Friday. I work 13 hour shifts at the hospital. Dont get home till 7PM each night and need to be with kids. Will post before bed. Friday, I'll be here "all day".
> 
> I'm already planning on parking in the furthest stall (even in the snow) and bringing my water container since I LOOOOVE water now sad2 and some Crystal Lite packets (which worry me. Are they safe? Healthy?) and will do the stairs on my break instead of sit on my bum and read PEOPLE.
> 
> NO excuses this year, guys. It's our year. Together. I'm totally committed (and y'all are bookmarked this time ) I NEED yous!



You can do it Wendy!  We all can!


Today was my first day back to work/school since our winter break....and I woke up about 10 minutes before I normally leave the house!  Somehow I still managed to shower, get ready, drop off Winston at doggy daycare and get to work only about 15 minutes later than I needed to be there.  And I weighed myself and surprisingly only gained 5 lbs, which includes 2 weeks of holiday eating and a 5 day cruise so I'm not too bummed.  Although I want those 5 lbs times 10 gone!

My eating rocked today!  And during my trigger/danger zone time where I am leaving work and heading home (often to a fast food place or grocery store for junk), I made it home and made a "greek" salad with peppers, cucumber, tomato, fat free italian dressing and about a tbsp of ff feta.  I ate it while I made my lunch for the next day and tonights dinner, which is a baked stuffed piece of chicken (they were in the freezer and don't want to waste - 5 WW pts on the old system) and a baked potato.  And I still have plenty of points for snacks later.

I'm a little confused by the new program since technically now I'm following the old WW plan...How do you figure out how many points you are allowed?  And what determines the points for foods since now I see all fruits are free?


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> You can do it Wendy!  We all can!
> 
> 
> Today was my first day back to work/school since our winter break....and I woke up about 10 minutes before I normally leave the house!  Somehow I still managed to shower, get ready, drop off Winston at doggy daycare and get to work only about 15 minutes later than I needed to be there.  And I weighed myself and surprisingly only gained 5 lbs, which includes 2 weeks of holiday eating and a 5 day cruise so I'm not too bummed.  Although I want those 5 lbs times 10 gone!
> 
> My eating rocked today!  And during my trigger/danger zone time where I am leaving work and heading home (often to a fast food place or grocery store for junk), I made it home and made a "greek" salad with peppers, cucumber, tomato, fat free italian dressing and about a tbsp of ff feta.  I ate it while I made my lunch for the next day and tonights dinner, which is a baked stuffed piece of chicken (they were in the freezer and don't want to waste - 5 WW pts on the old system) and a baked potato.  And I still have plenty of points for snacks later.
> 
> I'm a little confused by the new program since technically now I'm following the old WW plan...How do you figure out how many points you are allowed?  And what determines the points for foods since now I see all fruits are free?



Hmm i not sure how you would find out the points you are allowed on the new program ..I found out by taking a quiz online on weight watchers.com  If it helps i weigh in the 140s and i am entitled to 29 points a day

What determines points for foods now is FAT, CARBS, PROTEIN AND FIBER.

I am going to do some searching online I am sure there are unofficial websites that will be able to get this information calculated for you.


----------



## mousehouselover

Yay, the thread is hopping again!! I had a pretty suctacular year in a lot of areas and it's well past time I started cleaning house!! I'm back if ya'll will have me.


----------



## LMO429

mousehouselover said:


> Yay, the thread is hopping again!! I had a pretty suctacular year in a lot of areas and it's well past time I started cleaning house!! I'm back if ya'll will have me.



WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Y'all...wont be on much till Friday. I work 13 hour shifts at the hospital. Dont get home till 7PM each night and need to be with kids. Will post before bed. Friday, I'll be here "all day".
> 
> I'm already planning on parking in the furthest stall (even in the snow) and bringing my water container since I LOOOOVE water now sad2 and some Crystal Lite packets (which worry me. Are they safe? Healthy?) and will do the stairs on my break instead of sit on my bum and read PEOPLE.
> 
> NO excuses this year, guys. It's our year. Together. I'm totally committed (and y'all are bookmarked this time ) I NEED yous!



I used Crystal Light when switching to water from soda. I needed something with flavor. I never had a problem with it so I would say its safe to drink. Now I drink at least 32oz of water at work a day. I'm sure my co-workers think I'm nuts I'm taking potty breaks like a mad women

On your breaks take a walk if possible and stairs are good too, I work at a hospital to and I try to take at least 2 10min walks a day when here. If I real ambitious I'll walk at my lunch. We have a huge medical complex here and everything is connected by a tunnel it's really long and makes for a good walk. 



mousehouselover said:


> Yay, the thread is hopping again!! I had a pretty suctacular year in a lot of areas and it's well past time I started cleaning house!! I'm back if ya'll will have me.



Yeah welcome back! 



LMO429 said:


> Hmm i not sure how you would find out the points you are allowed on the new program ..I found out by taking a quiz online on weight watchers.com  If it helps i weigh in the 140s and i am entitled to 29 points a day
> 
> What determines points for foods now is FAT, CARBS, PROTEIN AND FIBER.
> 
> I am going to do some searching online I am sure there are unofficial websites that will be able to get this information calculated for you.



Yes FAT, CARBS, PROTEIN, and FIBER are how the points are calulated. I don't if there is anything yet out there either. I used to be able to use my little slide scale to figure out points but now they have this handy little calculator that will figure it out, I guess they tried to make a sliding scale but couldn't  because of the new formula they devised?? I would think you could order the WW calulator on line.. If not I could pick one up at my next meeting and send it to you there not that big. I know they have them on sale this month it's under 10.00. 

If anyone wants one just PM me. 


Ok I made these last night and they are sooooo... gooddddd.... 
The recipe calls for using a cake pan but I made 24 muffins, it's super simple and only 2 points each. 

One Angel Food Cake
One Can of Light Blueberry Pie Filling

Combine the two (don't add anything else)
Pour into cake pan and bake at 350 for 30 mins. Cut into 24 pieces. 
If making muffins you may need less time. I did. 

I have made this as a cake to! But keep it covered to keep it moist or it tends to dry out fast. My kids devoured about half of it not knowing it was low fat! My DD loves this and was so excited to see me making muffins.


----------



## monymony3471

Hi NONI!!!!!!  Of course we will have you!  Even if you are a close drive to WDW, LOL!

Morning everyone rise and shine its another day closer to being skinny!

Walked and ran on the tread mill this morning.   Same 36 mins but further in distance.

Packed DH a lunch to take with him, silly man thinks he can go all day at work without eating, tsk tsk, he'll love me even more today. 

I have to head to campus later, have a wonderful day!


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> What I am loving about WW is that I can continue using liquid creamer in my coffee and my favorite salad dressing.  Having a salad right now with celery, chick peas, turkey, and cold peas.  Oh and when I was at the store, I used my points converter thingy on my phone to help me decide what to get.
> 
> Drink you water.
> 
> I think I'll get on the tread mill.



That's what I loved about WW's too.  There's certain things I cannot go FF or low fat.  Salad dressing is one of them.  



LMO429 said:


> Busy day today...Going nuts trying to pick out a paint color for our powder room.  I went through 7 colors already and I just went and picked out 4 more.
> 
> 
> Did a TurboFire Hiit 15 workout and Jillian Michaels Vol 1 of the 30 day shred



Our house is yellow, I remember going through 17 shades of yellow until I FOUND the right one.  What color are you doing?



HockeyKat said:


> I am considering WW, but I would have to keep it on the down low as my husband would NOT be into it.
> I weighed this morning and all I really have to say is .



I was thinking of rejoining too but I know hubby thinks I waste my money because I only do it for a couple of months good.  Maybe next month I'll do on the down low with ya LOL



monymony3471 said:


> This is what I love about online WW, not that I don't have anything to compare to, but i guess I am a techie and don't realize it.
> 
> I have a lean pork roast in the slow cooker all day.  It basically is falling apart.  So I'm thinking bbq pulled pork on a bun with the veggies on the side.   I make a mock sauce, input my amounts into my food tracker, it works and after dinner I will still have 5 points left, which after that meal, I won't need.
> 
> My house smells divine!  I hope that doesn't sabbatoge me between 3 and 5.
> 
> Drink your water!
> 
> LMO: Nice workout!
> 
> Kat: you always inspired me, welcome back!



May I ask how you cooked your pork roast and the mock sauce?  Always looking for new ideas.



UtahMama said:


> Y'all...wont be on much till Friday. I work 13 hour shifts at the hospital. Dont get home till 7PM each night and need to be with kids. Will post before bed. Friday, I'll be here "all day".
> 
> I'm already planning on parking in the furthest stall (even in the snow) and bringing my water container since I LOOOOVE water now sad2 and some Crystal Lite packets (which worry me. Are they safe? Healthy?) and will do the stairs on my break instead of sit on my bum and read PEOPLE.
> 
> NO excuses this year, guys. It's our year. Together. I'm totally committed (and y'all are bookmarked this time ) I NEED yous!



They say the "fake sugar" is not healthy but I what I did especially in the colder months I took a big container and added one packet of crystal light (the ones you put in your water bottle) and then added way too much water than they say this way it's mostly plain water with a little taste or you can always add lemon for a taste instead of plain water.  (I otherwise drink plenty of water and don't mind it but for a change)



mousehouselover said:


> Yay, the thread is hopping again!! I had a pretty suctacular year in a lot of areas and it's well past time I started cleaning house!! I'm back if ya'll will have me.



Hi Noni, missed you again on our last trip   I'm sure there will be plenty more!



lovealldisney said:


> but now they have this handy little calculator that will figure it out, I guess they tried to make a sliding scale but couldn't  because of the new formula they devised?? I would think you could order the WW calulator on line.. If not I could pick one up at my next meeting and send it to you there not that big. I know they have them on sale this month it's under 10.00.
> 
> If anyone wants one just PM me.


I have a calculator from years ago that calculated your points.  You put in your info and then it gives you your points.  Do you think that's the same, is there anyway you can post a picture of what it looks like?

I found this online.  You have to enter your protein, fats, fiber and carbs and then tell you the amount of points and it also has the old WW

http://www.calculator.net/weight-watchers-points-calculator.html


----------



## DisneyLaura

even has the amount of points you should get for your weight


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyLaura said:


> even has the amount of points you should get for your weight



But the old way


----------



## lovealldisney

The new calculator looks like this. It's way different than the old version. 








The on line one you posted Laura looks like it will work.


----------



## DisneyLaura

That's a lot different than the one I had.  I have to say had because I think I threw out my old WW things, stupid me.  I could have just did it at home with the paper trackers.


----------



## DisneyLaura

OMG!  I was getting so upset a minute ago.  I went looking for my WW food scale my mom had bought about 3 years when I joined and loved that scale because it also calculated the points that thing you put on it, you typed what it was (banana, protein, etc) and then calculated the points for you.  I went to look for it because I wanted a turkey sandwich for lunch well I can't find it.  I just called my DH because he tends to throw out things or forces me to throw out things I don't use.  He just told me he has it in the basement because he was weighing his lures, yup fishing lures he's making.  I'm so glad I didn't throw it out.


----------



## UtahMama

OHHH my goodness gracious sakes! Guess where I am? AT WORK...on the Dis!
Here's the deal, we cant surf ANYwhere and all of a sudden today,,,POOF! I was cleaning out my email inbox and long-story-short, DIScovered I can get on here! heh heh heh (I'm being PAID to DIS, which is about darn time!) I happen to be on my lunch break at the moment so I dont feel too naughty. I wonder if this is just a temporary fluke? Meh. Im so excited! 

I better go back and catch up with the thread (ketchup).

Hope all are feeling SUPER healthy today!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> What I am loving about WW is that I can continue using liquid creamer in my coffee and my favorite salad dressing.  Having a salad right now with celery, chick peas, turkey, and cold peas.  Oh and when I was at the store, I used my points converter thingy on my phone to help me decide what to get.
> 
> Drink you water.
> 
> I think I'll get on the tread mill.


I do the fat free vanilla creamer so I use less Equal in my coffee. It's almost too sweet. I'm getting the original kind next time. I use my Droid app WW converter...very easy. I dont need the "computer thingie". I think its avail on most smart phones.  



monymony3471 said:


> put in 36 mins on the treadmill walking at a brisk pace.
> 
> Felt good, hello old friend, glad you are still working.  It's about 10 years old.


Ohhhh, you mean the coat rack?  Dang it. NOW I have to walk up and down the stairs here at work (5 stories) so I dont feel all lazy. THANKS. Hee hee



LMO429 said:


> Busy day today...Going nuts trying to pick out a paint color for our powder room.  I went through 7 colors already and I just went and picked out 4 more.
> 
> 
> Did a TurboFire Hiit 15 workout and Jillian Michaels Vol 1 of the 30 day shred


Ohhhh my gosh! She's a brute! You rock! I have to dust off my copy and get it in gear on my days off. I cant afford a gym membership renewal yet...but take it as a personal challenge to work out "free" (library DVD's for example)



HockeyKat said:


> I am back on the wagon today, yay!  Yesterday was a day off for me, so I took one more day of R&R.
> 
> We had a new hire lunch, so I steered them toward Applebee's and had the WW Steak and Potato Salad.   It was quite yummy.
> 
> It's SO nice to see everyone back!!
> 
> I am considering WW, but I would have to keep it on the down low as my husband would NOT be into it.
> 
> 
> I weighed this morning and all I really have to say is .


Welcome back on the wagon! Applebees has WW meals????  I didnt know! COOOOOL



monymony3471 said:


> This is what I love about online WW, not that I don't have anything to compare to, but i guess I am a techie and don't realize it.
> 
> I have a lean pork roast in the slow cooker all day.  It basically is falling apart.  So I'm thinking bbq pulled pork on a bun with the veggies on the side.   I make a mock sauce, input my amounts into my food tracker, it works and after dinner I will still have 5 points left, which after that meal, I won't need.
> 
> My house smells divine!  I hope that doesn't sabbatoge me between 3 and 5.
> 
> Drink your water!
> 
> LMO: Nice workout!
> 
> Kat: you always inspired me, welcome back!


Pulled pork, especially if the Disney Animal Kingdom kind, is soooo good! I bet it smell't good in mony's house! I never have points left over! LOL!!! If I have even 3...that's a Budweiser Select 55 to chillax with at night. *hiccup*



Wonders10 said:


> You can do it Wendy!  We all can!
> 
> 
> Today was my first day back to work/school since our winter break....and I woke up about 10 minutes before I normally leave the house!  Somehow I still managed to shower, get ready, drop off Winston at doggy daycare and get to work only about 15 minutes later than I needed to be there.  And I weighed myself and surprisingly only gained 5 lbs, which includes 2 weeks of holiday eating and a 5 day cruise so I'm not too bummed.  Although I want those 5 lbs times 10 gone!
> 
> My eating rocked today!  And during my trigger/danger zone time where I am leaving work and heading home (often to a fast food place or grocery store for junk), I made it home and made a "greek" salad with peppers, cucumber, tomato, fat free italian dressing and about a tbsp of ff feta.  I ate it while I made my lunch for the next day and tonights dinner, which is a baked stuffed piece of chicken (they were in the freezer and don't want to waste - 5 WW pts on the old system) and a baked potato.  And I still have plenty of points for snacks later.
> 
> I'm a little confused by the new program since technically now I'm following the old WW plan...How do you figure out how many points you are allowed?  And what determines the points for foods since now I see all fruits are free?


All fruit free. Most Veggies. So I'm never hungry. The new points not the same. I dont have a "slider" to copy for you (look away "Ethis Committee"). look if there's an app you can download on your phone maybe? 

See, the old vs New transition kind of sucks. I bought frozen meals with old labels (bargain priced might I add) but have to figure the new points ...which they're more than the old program. Grrrr. I tell myself the free fruits and veggies make it worth it. 

I STILL try to avoid all white things if there's a wheat version. Or sweet potatoes instead of white/regular ones...more color means more nutrition. That's the ideal for me anyway...not saying I wont snatch a bottom-of-the-bag stray french fry from Norah!!!! (10 points, LOL)



mousehouselover said:


> Yay, the thread is hopping again!! I had a pretty suctacular year in a lot of areas and it's well past time I started cleaning house!! I'm back if ya'll will have me.



Heck Ya!



lovealldisney said:


> I used Crystal Light when switching to water from soda. I needed something with flavor. I never had a problem with it so I would say its safe to drink. Now I drink at least 32oz of water at work a day. I'm sure my co-workers think I'm nuts I'm taking potty breaks like a mad women
> 
> On your breaks take a walk if possible and stairs are good too, I work at a hospital to and I try to take at least 2 10min walks a day when here. If I real ambitious I'll walk at my lunch. We have a huge medical complex here and everything is connected by a tunnel it's really long and makes for a good walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes FAT, CARBS, PROTEIN, and FIBER are how the points are calulated. I don't if there is anything yet out there either. I used to be able to use my little slide scale to figure out points but now they have this handy little calculator that will figure it out, I guess they tried to make a sliding scale but couldn't  because of the new formula they devised?? I would think you could order the WW calulator on line.. If not I could pick one up at my next meeting and send it to you there not that big. I know they have them on sale this month it's under 10.00.
> 
> If anyone wants one just PM me.
> 
> 
> Ok I made these last night and they are sooooo... gooddddd....
> The recipe calls for using a cake pan but I made 24 muffins, it's super simple and only 2 points each.
> 
> One Angel Food Cake
> One Can of Light Blueberry Pie Filling
> 
> Combine the two (don't add anything else)
> Pour into cake pan and bake at 350 for 30 mins. Cut into 24 pieces.
> If making muffins you may need less time. I did.
> 
> I have made this as a cake to! But keep it covered to keep it moist or it tends to dry out fast. My kids devoured about half of it not knowing it was low fat! My DD loves this and was so excited to see me making muffins.


MUST try this recipe!!!! YUMMMMM 
Water is yucky. Wait..WATER ROCKS!  I'm trying


monymony3471 said:


> Hi NONI!!!!!!  Of course we will have you!  Even if you are a close drive to WDW, LOL!
> 
> Morning everyone rise and shine its another day closer to being skinny!
> 
> Walked and ran on the tread mill this morning.   Same 36 mins but further in distance.
> 
> Packed DH a lunch to take with him, silly man thinks he can go all day at work without eating, tsk tsk, he'll love me even more today.
> 
> I have to head to campus later, have a wonderful day!


Wooo Hoooo!



DisneyLaura said:


> OMG!  I was getting so upset a minute ago.  I went looking for my WW food scale my mom had bought about 3 years when I joined and loved that scale because it also calculated the points that thing you put on it, you typed what it was (banana, protein, etc) and then calculated the points for you.  I went to look for it because I wanted a turkey sandwich for lunch well I can't find it.  I just called my DH because he tends to throw out things or forces me to throw out things I don't use.  He just told me he has it in the basement because he was weighing his lures, yup fishing lures he's making.  I'm so glad I didn't throw it out.



Recycling!!! LOL. I feel bad for the people who joined a few months ago and bought new tools that are now obsolete. We used our scale for pinewood derby car weighing.


----------



## LMO429

OMG! I am soooo super sore today! double ouch!

I painted my bathroom today and I am in LOVE with the color it's called rainwashed its so pretty ...only took me 12 colors to decide.  Painting and getting a pedicure are my activity points today.   My body was screaming for a rest from working out so I gave it to it.

Laura! Glad you found your ww scale.  I never had any of the old fancy ww scale I had this crappy piece of cardboard that use to slide up and down to determine points

anyone ever try POP CHIPS! so yummy its 120 calories for about 22 chips.  I read a good snack when you need something crunch is pop chips with an orange so that was my 4 oclock snack.

also YOGI makes Crunch Granola Crisps.  They are about 120 calories and only 5 grams of suger..3 points on ww and it a good hold over snack.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> I do the fat free vanilla creamer so I use less Equal in my coffee. It's almost too sweet. I'm getting the original kind next time. I use my Droid app WW converter...very easy. I dont need the "computer thingie



I wonder if they have one for the blackberry - have to check



LMO429 said:


> Laura! Glad you found your ww scale.  I never had any of the old fancy ww scale I had this crappy piece of cardboard that use to slide up and down to determine points
> 
> anyone ever try POP CHIPS! so yummy its 120 calories for about 22 chips.  I read a good snack when you need something crunch is pop chips with an orange so that was my 4 oclock snack.
> 
> also YOGI makes Crunch Granola Crisps.  They are about 120 calories and only 5 grams of suger..3 points on ww and it a good hold over snack.



I only had the scale because my mom bought it for me otherwise I would be eyeballing the weights of my turkey for my sandwich.

I need to look for those chips.  I so needed a hold over snack before dinner tonight and all I had was a fiber one bar - which is good don't get me wrong but I would like a variety of things so I don't get bored.

I did super duper today, my first official day on my getting healthy.  I even walked 10 minutes while waiting for DD5 to get off the bus (up and down my driveway listening to tunes)

I tracked my calories, etc on sparkpeople so every time I ate something I logged on the computer and put it in.  I stayed within my calories so I'm happy.  It wasn't hard until around 4:30 that's when I had the fiber one bar.  Now dinner will be ready in a few minutes and I still get to have my WW ice cream bar for dessert.  

Talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Wonders10

UtahMama said:


> OHHH my goodness gracious sakes! Guess where I am? AT WORK...on the Dis!
> Here's the deal, we cant surf ANYwhere and all of a sudden today,,,POOF! I was cleaning out my email inbox and long-story-short, DIScovered I can get on here! heh heh heh (I'm being PAID to DIS, which is about darn time!) I happen to be on my lunch break at the moment so I dont feel too naughty. I wonder if this is just a temporary fluke? Meh. Im so excited!
> 
> I better go back and catch up with the thread (ketchup).
> 
> Hope all are feeling SUPER healthy today!



You are so naughty!  Although, the same thing happened at my work...one day no DIS and the next, voila!  Although I have to really refrain from checking it.  



LMO429 said:


> OMG! I am soooo super sore today! double ouch!
> 
> I painted my bathroom today and I am in LOVE with the color it's called rainwashed its so pretty ...only took me 12 colors to decide.  Painting and getting a pedicure are my activity points today.   My body was screaming for a rest from working out so I gave it to it.
> 
> Laura! Glad you found your ww scale.  I never had any of the old fancy ww scale I had this crappy piece of cardboard that use to slide up and down to determine points
> 
> anyone ever try POP CHIPS! so yummy its 120 calories for about 22 chips.  I read a good snack when you need something crunch is pop chips with an orange so that was my 4 oclock snack.
> 
> also YOGI makes Crunch Granola Crisps.  They are about 120 calories and only 5 grams of suger..3 points on ww and it a good hold over snack.



Thanks (to you and the others) for explaining the new program.  Honestly, as much as I know the meetings are helpful, money is getting a little tight for me so for now I'm just going to use my old WW info and track points that way since I know that program like the back of my hand.  Eventually I will probably switch over though.

I love POP CHIPS!  They are hard to find at the grocery stores by me, but I had them down at my moms and they are yummy!  

I've had another awesome food day!  2 in a row!  And I even had a small mental victory.  I had a particularly stressful meeting at the end of the day with a particularly annoying/demanding parent.  The old me would have probably drowned my sorrows in some McD's (especially since I had to get gas and the McDs is right next door), but I didn't!  I picked up Winston, headed home and cooked my dinner (same as last night but with a baked sweet potato).  Love sweet potatoes.  

I love regular soda but only drink diet soda when I am on WW.  I do drink water and crystal light but I really like my morning diet coke to get me going.  Any tips for cutting back?  I hate drinking hot coffee first thing in the morning, plus I end up adding enough skim milk and splenda that I am adding points plus the same artificial sweetener I was trying to avoid in the diet coke!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> I remember all of yous.  Wendy is right, it does feel like home here..  I still have my lime green dis band from this thread for snapping and wendy I can mail you some silly bandz, my girls wouldn't miss them and my vacuum would thank you.



I still have mine too Monica! It's been on my key chain since back in the day.



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  i miss you all!  i REALLY wanted to start dieting again as soon as 2011 started, but here's the thing.  i'm working full time now 8:30 to 5:00, monday through friday.  i drop seth off with my mother-in-law at 8:00 and then i don't see him until like 5:45, and then it's time for bed at 9:00 (and will probably get earlier as he gets a little older seeing as he's only 4 months old!).  all the time i have with him is sooooo precious to me because there's just not a lot of it.  so when do i exercise???  and i can't diet without exercising.  i just don't see the point for myself.
> 
> when the weather gets warmer and it starts getting dark later maybe i can run with him in a jogging stroller.  but until then i'm just going to eat "decent" and leave it at that.
> 
> i really can't complain - i had gestational diabetes while i was pregnant and because of it (couldn't have hardly any sugar/carbs) i only gained 15 pounds the entire pregnancy.  i weighed 145 pounds when i got pregnant and 160 when i had him.  and then about 2 weeks after i had him was down to 140.  i think i'm back up to like 143 now, but i do want to lose about 13 pounds over the next year when i can start exercising regularly again.  i'm running in the 5K at disney in october and i'm sooooo not ready for that, so i will HAVE to start at some point!
> 
> by the way, if you guys want to see pics of my little guy, just click on my current trip report.



I am struggling with this too Dawn. I am working from home, so I do get to see Avery all day, but I can't really hold him or play with him when I'm supposed to be working. And it just seems like there's not enough time in the day to get things done anymore. 

But I have GOT to do something because I did put on extra weight towards the end of my pregnancy, and it isn't gone! It MUST go! 

For those of you who don't know, my hubby, sweet baby boy Avery, and mom have moved from Illinois to Florida. I am still working for the same company for the time being from home, my DH has started a new job, and my mom takes care of Avery. We are renting a house, and while we knew we had some painting to do when we got here, what we didn't know was that the place needed some serious cleaning! (I had to scrub grout lines with a brush on my hands and knees!) Because of the extra cleaning, it is taking longer to get painting done and get unpacked, and I feel like there is still mountains or work to do! 

So between all of that and a 4-mo-old, I am struggling with finding time to work out, but I'd like to start watching what I eat and at least taking Avery and the dog for walks. And hopefully I will find more time to spend on this thread because it sure did help me in the past, and I am really thrilled to see so many familiar folks hanging out here again!


----------



## monymony3471

This place rocks, its so awesome to see you all again.  It is definitely gonna be thee time for me, I just feel it!


----------



## mousehouselover

Thanks for welcoming me back into the fold. 

I did better today than yesterday but I have a looooonnnngg way to go with this adjusted mind set. It also didn't help that I had to get something with caffeine to keep me awake on the drive home tonight. I did however get some pickles rather than a can of Pringles to munch on. 30 cals per serving of pickles vs 150 for the chips. And I didn't have to eat as many to feel satisfied. One of my big challenges right now is my budget. I don't have a lot of extra $$ to get the things I would normally pack for my lunch at work and have been eating in the cafeteria (we can eat for $1 per meal) but the portions are HUGE and there is a ton of fat in everything. I almost fell over when I heard the standard diet fed to our inmates was 3000 cal a day. These people don't do much of anything and they eat that much??!?!?!? I can't believe it was approved by the dietician. I am going to have to get it in my mind that I need the salad and carrots that are offered everyday and do not need anything white or covered in gravy. I especially don't need the chicken they serve on Mondays and Fridays. Everyday is a chance to make myself healthier..... 

I found this a few weeks ago, maybe it will help someone: http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/12/28/fastest.fat.burners/index.html?iref=obnetwork

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mousehouselover

OMGosh..... the green bands!!! I still have mine too! I may need to start wearing it or at least put it on my hand bag so I remember each time I pull out $$ for food that I need to make the healthiest choices available. (Even when my coworkers are all getting Chinese.  )

I forgot to mention; in addition to improving my physical health plans, DH and I are starting Financial Peace University in a few weeks. We are going to put our wallets on a diet and ditch the credit cards. If all goes well, I will pay off everything except the house by this time next year. (Hoping for Christmas but that may not happen.....)


----------



## dwheatl

Glad to see this place hopping!
On the WW plan, either pick the old or the new. If you are using the old points info (like on packaged food, old calculators, etc), then you have to go with the old points allowance, and you have to count all of your fruits. If you try to mix the two plans together, you will gain weight.
The least expensive way to do the new plan without joining is to buy the little $10 calculator. I think it's worth it to actually join, either in person or online, at least for a little while, but if you can't afford that, buy the calculator. You can always ask your buddies here for help.
I found out tonight, Hearty whole grain English muffins have the same points as the light English muffins. Woo hoo. No more skinny, cardboard English muffins for me!
I'm off to eat an orange for dessert (daily points are gone due to a candy spree at a staff meeting today). Too bad our prinicpal doesn't bring in fruit for meetings.
The best thing about our green bands is, I have my keys and gym card attached to them. when I go to the gym, I use them as collateral for a book rack. When I ask for them back, all I have to say is, "The green ones, please," and they know right away which keys I'm talking about. One girl knows them now without my even asking!


----------



## bettyann29

Glad to see this post is going again..

I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..

My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..

At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..  

Good luck to all!

Good luck to each of you!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> OHHH my goodness gracious sakes! Guess where I am? AT WORK...on the Dis!
> Here's the deal, we cant surf ANYwhere and all of a sudden today,,,POOF! I was cleaning out my email inbox and long-story-short, DIScovered I can get on here! heh heh heh (I'm being PAID to DIS, which is about darn time!) I happen to be on my lunch break at the moment so I dont feel too naughty. I wonder if this is just a temporary fluke? Meh. Im so excited!
> 
> I better go back and catch up with the thread (ketchup).
> 
> Hope all are feeling SUPER healthy today!



Yeah for DIS'ing at work! Shhh.... I won't tell anyone! 



LMO429 said:


> anyone ever try POP CHIPS! so yummy its 120 calories for about 22 chips.  I read a good snack when you need something crunch is pop chips with an orange so that was my 4 oclock snack.
> 
> also YOGI makes Crunch Granola Crisps.  They are about 120 calories and only 5 grams of suger..3 points on ww and it a good hold over snack.



I must look for these they sound yummy. I'm not much of a chip eater but once in a while I want something to crunch on. 



Wonders10 said:


> I've had another awesome food day!  2 in a row!  And I even had a small mental victory.  I had a particularly stressful meeting at the end of the day with a particularly annoying/demanding parent.  The old me would have probably drowned my sorrows in some McD's (especially since I had to get gas and the McDs is right next door), but I didn't!  I picked up Winston, headed home and cooked my dinner (same as last night but with a baked sweet potato).  Love sweet potatoes.
> 
> I love regular soda but only drink diet soda when I am on WW.  I do drink water and crystal light but I really like my morning diet coke to get me going.  Any tips for cutting back?  I hate drinking hot coffee first thing in the morning, plus I end up adding enough skim milk and splenda that I am adding points plus the same artificial sweetener I was trying to avoid in the diet coke!



I just bought sweet potatoes! Trying to figure out what to do with them since I don't make and eat them often. Any suggestions???

Quiting soda was hard for me! I was a diet coke freak! I started by reducing the amount of soda per day until I switched to water and then used Crystal Lite for some added flavor until I went with plain water. 



dwheatl said:


> I found out tonight, Hearty whole grain English muffins have the same points as the light English muffins. Woo hoo. No more skinny, cardboard English muffins for me!



I must get those muffins! I love english muffins!



bettyann29 said:


> Glad to see this post is going again..
> 
> I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..
> 
> My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..
> 
> At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Good luck to each of you!




A big welcome back! Glad to have you!


----------



## Wonders10

Shhh, I'm DISing at work!  



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I still have mine too Monica! It's been on my key chain since back in the day.
> 
> But I have GOT to do something because I did put on extra weight towards the end of my pregnancy, and it isn't gone! It MUST go!
> 
> So between all of that and a 4-mo-old, I am struggling with finding time to work out, but I'd like to start watching what I eat and at least taking Avery and the dog for walks. And hopefully I will find more time to spend on this thread because it sure did help me in the past, and I am really thrilled to see so many familiar folks hanging out here again!



Hi Lynda!  Good to see you around here!  Hope Florida is treating you well and things feel more "home-y" soon!



dwheatl said:


> Glad to see this place hopping!
> On the WW plan, either pick the old or the new. If you are using the old points info (like on packaged food, old calculators, etc), then you have to go with the old points allowance, and you have to count all of your fruits. If you try to mix the two plans together, you will gain weight.
> The least expensive way to do the new plan without joining is to buy the little $10 calculator. I think it's worth it to actually join, either in person or online, at least for a little while, but if you can't afford that, buy the calculator. You can always ask your buddies here for help.
> I found out tonight, Hearty whole grain English muffins have the same points as the light English muffins. Woo hoo. No more skinny, cardboard English muffins for me!
> I'm off to eat an orange for dessert (daily points are gone due to a candy spree at a staff meeting today). Too bad our prinicpal doesn't bring in fruit for meetings.
> The best thing about our green bands is, I have my keys and gym card attached to them. when I go to the gym, I use them as collateral for a book rack. When I ask for them back, all I have to say is, "The green ones, please," and they know right away which keys I'm talking about. One girl knows them now without my even asking!



I am definitely sticking with the old plan all the way...counting the apple I had the other day as 1 and the clementines I've been eating as 1, etc.  Its just easier to use my old trackers and figure it out.  Eventually I may be starting to go to meetings if I can find a time that works for me, and then I will start with the new program.



bettyann29 said:


> Glad to see this post is going again..
> 
> I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..
> 
> My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..
> 
> At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Good luck to each of you!



IMO, any activity is good acitivity!  I actually bought a Sweatin' to the Oldies DVD set from QVC last year.  Never opened it  But once I start my workout plans, I think I will be doing it...looks fun and gets you moving.



lovealldisney said:


> I just bought sweet potatoes! Trying to figure out what to do with them since I don't make and eat them often. Any suggestions???
> 
> Quiting soda was hard for me! I was a diet coke freak! I started by reducing the amount of soda per day until I switched to water and then used Crystal Lite for some added flavor until I went with plain water.
> 
> A big welcome back! Glad to have you!




I just bake them in the microwave (I get the wrapped kind that take about 7 minutes) and put some spray butter, salt and pepper.  That's how I've always eaten them...never got into the whole marshmallow and brown sugar thing on a potato, plus its not very good for you!

I only typically drink one soda a day, first thing in the morning.  If its a rough day or a weekend, I may have 2 so its not like I'm drinking it through an IV  I just think it would be better for me in the long run to stop drinking it altogether.  Maybe I will switch to iced tea?  I need some sort of caffiene jolt in the morning!

I know you guys are talking about english muffins (which the 100 cal Thomas' english muffin is only 1 point on the old system because it has a lot of fiber).  I also eat "Alterna-Bagels".  They are low carb but soooo good and come in 3-4 different flavors.  On the old program, they are only 1 point and definitely gives that bagel fix.  At my Publix, they are in the bakery section. 

Have a great day!  No more DISing at work for me today


----------



## LMO429

bettyann29 said:


> Glad to see this post is going again..
> 
> I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..
> 
> My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..
> 
> At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Good luck to each of you!



Welcome! I'm sure R. Simmons still make those sweatin to the oldies dvds I have not seen them in awhile.  If you cant find them I heard the zumba dvds are fun too.


----------



## LMO429

Are we back to posting our -/+ weight on fridays?


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I still have mine too Monica! It's been on my key chain since back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling with this too Dawn. I am working from home, so I do get to see Avery all day, but I can't really hold him or play with him when I'm supposed to be working. And it just seems like there's not enough time in the day to get things done anymore.
> 
> But I have GOT to do something because I did put on extra weight towards the end of my pregnancy, and it isn't gone! It MUST go!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, my hubby, sweet baby boy Avery, and mom have moved from Illinois to Florida. I am still working for the same company for the time being from home, my DH has started a new job, and my mom takes care of Avery. We are renting a house, and while we knew we had some painting to do when we got here, what we didn't know was that the place needed some serious cleaning! (I had to scrub grout lines with a brush on my hands and knees!) Because of the extra cleaning, it is taking longer to get painting done and get unpacked, and I feel like there is still mountains or work to do!
> 
> So between all of that and a 4-mo-old, I am struggling with finding time to work out, but I'd like to start watching what I eat and at least taking Avery and the dog for walks. And hopefully I will find more time to spend on this thread because it sure did help me in the past, and I am really thrilled to see so many familiar folks hanging out here again!


SOOO, you now live NEAR Mickey Mouse!???  I didnt know! COOOL!
My "baby" is 21... yet still the baby fat lingers. I think this is my year to get a handle on that 
Sorry to hear about all the cleaning  Baby steps (wait, you scrubbed on your hands and knees like a cave-woman???? *faint* JK...my white grout is a pretty grayish color now) 



monymony3471 said:


> This place rocks, its so awesome to see you all again.  It is definitely gonna be thee time for me, I just feel it!


Me too!


mousehouselover said:


> Thanks for welcoming me back into the fold.
> 
> I did better today than yesterday but I have a looooonnnngg way to go with this adjusted mind set. It also didn't help that I had to get something with caffeine to keep me awake on the drive home tonight. I did however get some pickles rather than a can of Pringles to munch on. 30 cals per serving of pickles vs 150 for the chips. And I didn't have to eat as many to feel satisfied. One of my big challenges right now is my budget. I don't have a lot of extra $$ to get the things I would normally pack for my lunch at work and have been eating in the cafeteria (we can eat for $1 per meal) but the portions are HUGE and there is a ton of fat in everything. I almost fell over when I heard the standard diet fed to our inmates was 3000 cal a day. These people don't do much of anything and they eat that much??!?!?!? I can't believe it was approved by the dietician. I am going to have to get it in my mind that I need the salad and carrots that are offered everyday and do not need anything white or covered in gravy. I especially don't need the chicken they serve on Mondays and Fridays. Everyday is a chance to make myself healthier.....
> 
> I found this a few weeks ago, maybe it will help someone: http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/12/28/fastest.fat.burners/index.html?iref=obnetwork
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


3,000 calories for inmates? Geeesh! I have the same problem on my drive home! I want to be soothed? 
I want crunchy/salty so little dills (I like the word gerkin) might be good. Rice cakes seem too diety. 



mousehouselover said:


> OMGosh..... the green bands!!! I still have mine too! I may need to start wearing it or at least put it on my hand bag so I remember each time I pull out $$ for food that I need to make the healthiest choices available. (Even when my coworkers are all getting Chinese.  )
> 
> I forgot to mention; in addition to improving my physical health plans, DH and I are starting Financial Peace University in a few weeks. We are going to put our wallets on a diet and ditch the credit cards. If all goes well, I will pay off everything except the house by this time next year. (Hoping for Christmas but that may not happen.....)


I want to know more about the Financial Peace University. Sounds interesting!




dwheatl said:


> Glad to see this place hopping!
> On the WW plan, either pick the old or the new. If you are using the old points info (like on packaged food, old calculators, etc), then you have to go with the old points allowance, and you have to count all of your fruits. If you try to mix the two plans together, you will gain weight.
> The least expensive way to do the new plan without joining is to buy the little $10 calculator. I think it's worth it to actually join, either in person or online, at least for a little while, but if you can't afford that, buy the calculator. You can always ask your buddies here for help.
> I found out tonight, Hearty whole grain English muffins have the same points as the light English muffins. Woo hoo. No more skinny, cardboard English muffins for me!
> I'm off to eat an orange for dessert (daily points are gone due to a candy spree at a staff meeting today). Too bad our prinicpal doesn't bring in fruit for meetings.
> The best thing about our green bands is, I have my keys and gym card attached to them. when I go to the gym, I use them as collateral for a book rack. When I ask for them back, all I have to say is, "The green ones, please," and they know right away which keys I'm talking about. One girl knows them now without my even asking!


I never got a green band  Now Im for sure gonna get silly-bands 



bettyann29 said:


> Glad to see this post is going again..
> 
> I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..
> 
> My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..
> 
> At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Good luck to each of you!


Love it! I need, and I mean NEED, accountability too. You burned lots of calories bagging leaves, Im sure. I finally sold my tread mill when it was sitting there mocking me...now I want it back!




LMO429 said:


> Are we back to posting our -/+ weight on fridays?


 Sure! I have Tues as my ww weigh in day, but will be happy to do a mid-week weigh too. Starting tomorrow, ladies??? I just cant graph and chart like the old days.


----------



## UtahMama

Oatmeal packets are stupid...not really, it's just that I need TWO to feel fed. I got the Nature's Path Organic Optimum with blueberries, cinamon, and flaxseed and ate two packs. Very tasty but I didnt figure the points till after. Two packs = 8 points. Out of my daily budget of 29.  I like to not dip into the extra points unless I have to. Maybe next time, one packet, a banana, and a fiber one yogurt?


----------



## monymony3471

mousehouselover said:


> Thanks for welcoming me back into the fold.
> 
> I did better today than yesterday but I have a looooonnnngg way to go with this adjusted mind set. It also didn't help that I had to get something with caffeine to keep me awake on the drive home tonight. I did however get some pickles rather than a can of Pringles to munch on. 30 cals per serving of pickles vs 150 for the chips. And I didn't have to eat as many to feel satisfied. One of my big challenges right now is my budget. I don't have a lot of extra $$ to get the things I would normally pack for my lunch at work and have been eating in the cafeteria (we can eat for $1 per meal) but the portions are HUGE and there is a ton of fat in everything. I almost fell over when I heard the standard diet fed to our inmates was 3000 cal a day. These people don't do much of anything and they eat that much??!?!?!? I can't believe it was approved by the dietician. I am going to have to get it in my mind that I need the salad and carrots that are offered everyday and do not need anything white or covered in gravy. I especially don't need the chicken they serve on Mondays and Fridays. Everyday is a chance to make myself healthier.....
> 
> I found this a few weeks ago, maybe it will help someone: http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/12/28/fastest.fat.burners/index.html?iref=obnetwork
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I immediately ran to the pantry and grabbed two cans and worked my arms and did legs lifts while catching up!  Thanks!  I need all the fat burning help I can get!

Don't know what's wrong, just not hungry after my morning coffee.  I guess I should eat, I was waiting for the hungry feeling to kick in.  I drank some water, thinking that would trigger it, but not yet.  You should eat when hungry right?  Isn't that the point?


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Oatmeal packets are stupid...not really, it's just that I need TWO to feel fed. I got the Nature's Path Organic Optimum with blueberries, cinamon, and flaxseed and ate two packs. Very tasty but I didnt figure the points till after. Two packs = 8 points. Out of my daily budget of 29.  I like to not dip into the extra points unless I have to. Maybe next time, one packet, a banana, and a fiber one yogurt?



I'm not a big fan of breakfast foods in particular eggs.  they seriously make me wanna gag when I eat them.

I have been drinking shakeology shakes they are delicious, easy and super filling.  all you need is the shakeology powder, almond milk/skim milk and some ice its about 5 points on ww and about 220 calories and keeps me held over for about 3 to 4 hours...however it is expensive about 120 bucks for a months supply..but all your vitamins and minerals are in it for the day..i notice my hair and nails getting thicker.

http://www.beachbody.com/product/supplements/nutrition-health-shake/shakeology.do


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Oatmeal packets are stupid...not really, it's just that I need TWO to feel fed. I got the Nature's Path Organic Optimum with blueberries, cinamon, and flaxseed and ate two packs. Very tasty but I didnt figure the points till after. Two packs = 8 points. Out of my daily budget of 29.  I like to not dip into the extra points unless I have to. Maybe next time, one packet, a banana, and a fiber one yogurt?



Yes stick to plan B next time!  I have days like this where no matter how much I eat I still am HUNGRY!  I mean stomach growling hungry! Water sometimes helps but when I feel that hungry I will eat, now that I can have free fruits I think thats what I'll eat.

Does this happen with anyone else, and do you know why??


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> I love POP CHIPS!  They are hard to find at the grocery stores by me, but I had them down at my moms and they are yummy!



Found the Pop chips today.  Going to eat them with my sandwich tomorrow for lunch, I'm excited



Disneyfreak92 said:


> For those of you who don't know, my hubby, sweet baby boy Avery, and mom have moved from Illinois to Florida. I am still working for the same company for the time being from home, my DH has started a new job, and my mom takes care of Avery. We are renting a house, and while we knew we had some painting to do when we got here, what we didn't know was that the place needed some serious cleaning! (I had to scrub grout lines with a brush on my hands and knees!) Because of the extra cleaning, it is taking longer to get painting done and get unpacked, and I feel like there is still mountains or work to do!
> 
> So between all of that and a 4-mo-old, I am struggling with finding time to work out, but I'd like to start watching what I eat and at least taking Avery and the dog for walks. And hopefully I will find more time to spend on this thread because it sure did help me in the past, and I am really thrilled to see so many familiar folks hanging out here again!



Hey you exercised while cleaning LOL



mousehouselover said:


> OMGosh..... the green bands!!! I still have mine too! I may need to start wearing it or at least put it on my hand bag so I remember each time I pull out $$ for food that I need to make the healthiest choices available. (Even when my coworkers are all getting Chinese.  )
> 
> I forgot to mention; in addition to improving my physical health plans, DH and I are starting Financial Peace University in a few weeks. We are going to put our wallets on a diet and ditch the credit cards. If all goes well, I will pay off everything except the house by this time next year. (Hoping for Christmas but that may not happen.....)



I want a green band 



dwheatl said:


> Glad to see this place hopping!
> On the WW plan, either pick the old or the new. If you are using the old points info (like on packaged food, old calculators, etc), then you have to go with the old points allowance, and you have to count all of your fruits. If you try to mix the two plans together, you will gain weight.
> The least expensive way to do the new plan without joining is to buy the little $10 calculator. I think it's worth it to actually join, either in person or online, at least for a little while, but if you can't afford that, buy the calculator. You can always ask your buddies here for help.
> I found out tonight, Hearty whole grain English muffins have the same points as the light English muffins. Woo hoo. No more skinny, cardboard English muffins for me!
> I'm off to eat an orange for dessert (daily points are gone due to a candy spree at a staff meeting today). Too bad our prinicpal doesn't bring in fruit for meetings.
> The best thing about our green bands is, I have my keys and gym card attached to them. when I go to the gym, I use them as collateral for a book rack. When I ask for them back, all I have to say is, "The green ones, please," and they know right away which keys I'm talking about. One girl knows them now without my even asking!



Yeah on the noncardboard english muffins



bettyann29 said:


> Glad to see this post is going again..
> 
> I NEED accountability!!  I need a place where I must post my weightloss journey, otherwise I feel I might not stick to it if I do this on my own..  I would like to join in..  I started last Thursday on my diet/exercise journey, and was going to weigh in tomorrow, but I will hold off and weigh in Friday so I can post each Friday..
> 
> My personal goal is 45 pounds..  of course if I lose more I would be happy.. but 45 is my current personal goal and that will leave me where I feel I need to be..
> 
> At this point I am just watching what I eat and pretty much walking around my neighborhood..  I have been walking 5 miles each day but did not yesterday, instead I bagged leaves for about 4 hours.. I figure I burned some calories there and then I did not get the chance to walk today..  I do have a treadmill and DH is bringing it back in the house tomorrow evening, so I will be able to start walking on it.. I am currently looking for a sweatin to the oldies dvd as I lost quite a bit of weight with this in past..
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Good luck to each of you!



Welcome back



LMO429 said:


> Are we back to posting our -/+ weight on fridays?



Ok I will



UtahMama said:


> Oatmeal packets are stupid...not really, it's just that I need TWO to feel fed. I got the Nature's Path Organic Optimum with blueberries, cinamon, and flaxseed and ate two packs. Very tasty but I didnt figure the points till after. Two packs = 8 points. Out of my daily budget of 29.  I like to not dip into the extra points unless I have to. Maybe next time, one packet, a banana, and a fiber one yogurt?



I feel the same way with the oatmeal packets - need two but I like the idea of eating three things instead of just one!  Trick my mind 



lovealldisney said:


> Yes stick to plan B next time!  I have days like this where no matter how much I eat I still am HUNGRY!  I mean stomach growling hungry! Water sometimes helps but when I feel that hungry I will eat, now that I can have free fruits I think thats what I'll eat.
> 
> Does this happen with anyone else, and do you know why??



I get that way certain times of the month 

I have an announcement to make - I had a peep meet at Christmas time and I was so excited.  Guess who I met?






Yuppers! Lynda and little Avery1  Alls my DD5 wanted to do was hold him. and I had to keep telling her he's too little.

Anyway my friends I did well yesterday.  I did get that stomach growl around 7:00 ish and I ate an apple which was fine but then decided I wanted lacy swiss cheese to go with it.  If my husband wasn't sick and went to bed early I just would have went to my room and read a magazine but I couldn't cause he was in there so I tried very hard not to eat that cheese but yesterday the cheese won.  I didn't go over my daily calorie intake that much according to sparkpeople so I'm happy about that.  Today I will space out my snacks for more at night than between lunch and dinner.  I did have a Kashi bar and it was yummy but I have a snack for later that I will be fine with.  Drinking my water like a champ too.  Going potty  yup


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Holy crap this tread is moving!  I haven't gone back to read everything yet, but I saw some very familiar names a few pages back.  Great to see!  

I had a really good 2010.  My computer took a dive over the holidays and I haven't gotten around to restoring the spreadsheet that I used to track my progress, but I _think_ I lost around 15 pounds.  I'm pretty sure I was 160 to start 2010, and I finished 2010 at 145.  And most of that weight came off after June.  So I am five pounds away from hitting the magical 100-pound lost mark.  (It's still shocking to think that I had 100 pounds to lose.)  I figure another 10-15 pounds from where I am now, and I'll be good.

Gotta run for now.  I'll try to catch up later tonight or tomorrow.  (When I will be posting my +/- number...)


----------



## Wonders10

Hope everyone is having a great day.  For those that don't know, I work as a speech path in the schools and for a little over a year I have also been working part time after school at a private practice.  Today I got a new client and he is such a cutie pie!  Hopefully he stays that way!

I was starving when I came home today, as I usually am when I get home from work but I toughed it out while I cooked up dinner.   And by cook, I mean heated up a kashi roasted vegetable pizza in the oven.  Half is 8 points, which is a lot but I have them to use so why not?  Plus it has fiber and all this other good for you stuff.  I had a 0pt salad to go with.  I'm craving something sweet but I'm holding out until later - have 5 pts left for the day.  

I pre-weighed this morning and really liked what I saw...hopefully tomorrow is a repeat.  I will post my weight on Fridays, which I have made my official weigh day.  Good luck to everyone else who is weighing tomorrow also!


----------



## Wonders10

Almost forgot...my niece and nephew are having a joint family birthday celebration this Sunday at their house.  I'm pretty sure it will be pizza, cake of course and I have no idea what else.  I'm really trying to be "good" over the weekends, since a lot of the time I have a tendency to let myself go a little bit too crazy on Saturday and Sunday which of course impacts my overall loss for the week so I really want to stay on points.  I figured I will have one slice of pizza, a small slice of cake without ice cream if that is an option, and I'm hoping and praying she has a salad or veggie tray as well so I can nibble on that too.  Plus water and/or diet soda - no regular soda for me! Think that sounds good?  Any other suggestions so I don't totally blow out but also don't starve all afternoon?

Oh and I have realized that even though I'm struggling to find extra work out time during the week, I do have Saturday and Sunday!  And Friday afternoon since I have no life   So my goal for this weekend is to work out 2/3 days.  It's a lot more than I'm doing right now so its gotta help, right?


----------



## mousehouselover

Good evening Peeps!! I hope everyone had a great day and was able to be more mindful of the choices you made through the day.



UtahMama said:


> I have the same problem on my drive home! I want to be soothed?
> I want crunchy/salty so little dills (I like the word gerkin) might be good. Rice cakes seem too diety.
> 
> I want to know more about the Financial Peace University. Sounds interesting!
> 
> I never got a green band  Now Im for sure gonna get silly-bands



I thought the pickles might be a little too messy for the car but they only dripped twice and I had a napkin under them at the time. You can drain them a bit before packing them in a to go container by putting them on a plate for a few mins.

FPU is the Dave Ramsey plan. It was all over the budget boards a year and a half ago. It can be hard to get started and Dave is brutally honest but when I added up what we were spending to pay off 'yesterday's mistakes' and just blowing on 'stuff' I almost choked. Nearly 20% of our income!!! The program starts with debt elimination and moves into wealth building. You can listen to him on a lot of talk radio stations or on his website: http://www.daveramsey.com/home/

The green bands were mailed to the Peeps in the spring of 2008. They came from Pixie Dust and I thought you as well. They are lime green and imprinted with 'WWPD? Just keep on slimming' and 'DIS Peeps Skinny Minnies.' I've had mine tucked away as a memento of all the great friends I made on the Peeps thread. 



monymony3471 said:


> I immediately ran to the pantry and grabbed two cans and worked my arms and did legs lifts while catching up!  Thanks!  I need all the fat burning help I can get!
> 
> Don't know what's wrong, just not hungry after my morning coffee.  I guess I should eat, I was waiting for the hungry feeling to kick in.  I drank some water, thinking that would trigger it, but not yet.  You should eat when hungry right?  Isn't that the point?



I'm glad I could help and inspire someone.  I've used 1 liter water bottles too. I have a particular lunge type stance that I hold while working my arms and shoulders. It really helps almost all muscle groups as I have to have nearly perfect posture to keep from falling over. 

I was not a very good peep today. I started out pretty greatatmeal and hot tea for breakfast; carrot slivers, tomato wedges, an apple and a cup of tiny oranges for lunch but totally blew it on the way home. Those danged crack fries got me...... stupid McD's promotion...... $1.99 happy meals and buy one get one for a penny burger special..... I actually added up all the calories I ate.  Looking at the calories and being accountable for all of them is progress though. I will have to plan for my happy meals (with apples) from now on. My 50 days of fitness program officially starts on the 17th but I got my log in and access to the support system today so I have to check out all the features. 

I'm gonna run; my family has been playing the band version of Gutiar Hero and I'm missing out on all the fun. Have a wonderful night and great weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## monymony3471

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Holy crap this tread is moving!  I haven't gone back to read everything yet, but I saw some very familiar names a few pages back.  Great to see!
> 
> I had a really good 2010.  My computer took a dive over the holidays and I haven't gotten around to restoring the spreadsheet that I used to track my progress, but I _think_ I lost around 15 pounds.  I'm pretty sure I was 160 to start 2010, and I finished 2010 at 145.  And most of that weight came off after June.  So I am five pounds away from hitting the magical 100-pound lost mark.  (It's still shocking to think that I had 100 pounds to lose.)  I figure another 10-15 pounds from where I am now, and I'll be good.
> 
> Gotta run for now.  I'll try to catch up later tonight or tomorrow.  (When I will be posting my +/- number...)





I'm so happy you are still around, and more impressed with your success.  WTG!!!!



Wonders10 said:


> Almost forgot...my niece and nephew are having a joint family birthday celebration this Sunday at their house.  I'm pretty sure it will be pizza, cake of course and I have no idea what else.  I'm really trying to be "good" over the weekends, since a lot of the time I have a tendency to let myself go a little bit too crazy on Saturday and Sunday which of course impacts my overall loss for the week so I really want to stay on points.  I figured I will have one slice of pizza, a small slice of cake without ice cream if that is an option, and I'm hoping and praying she has a salad or veggie tray as well so I can nibble on that too.  Plus water and/or diet soda - no regular soda for me! Think that sounds good?  Any other suggestions so I don't totally blow out but also don't starve all afternoon?
> 
> Oh and I have realized that even though I'm struggling to find extra work out time during the week, I do have Saturday and Sunday!  And Friday afternoon since I have no life   So my goal for this weekend is to work out 2/3 days.  It's a lot more than I'm doing right now so its gotta help, right?



I think that eating before you go would work and then IF there is a veggie tray you can nibble on that or bring your own.  I'm sure they would understand and support you for that.  Any exercise is better than none.



mousehouselover said:


> Good evening Peeps!! I hope everyone had a great day and was able to be more mindful of the choices you made through the day.
> 
> I thought the pickles might be a little too messy for the car but they only dripped twice and I had a napkin under them at the time. You can drain them a bit before packing them in a to go container by putting them on a plate for a few mins.
> 
> FPU is the Dave Ramsey plan. It was all over the budget boards a year and a half ago. It can be hard to get started and Dave is brutally honest but when I added up what we were spending to pay off 'yesterday's mistakes' and just blowing on 'stuff' I almost choked. Nearly 20% of our income!!! The program starts with debt elimination and moves into wealth building. You can listen to him on a lot of talk radio stations or on his website: http://www.daveramsey.com/home/
> 
> The green bands were mailed to the Peeps in the spring of 2008. They came from Pixie Dust and I thought you as well. They are lime green and imprinted with 'WWPD? Just keep on slimming' and 'DIS Peeps Skinny Minnies.' I've had mine tucked away as a memento of all the great friends I made on the Peeps thread.
> 
> I'm glad I could help and inspire someone.  I've used 1 liter water bottles too. I have a particular lunge type stance that I hold while working my arms and shoulders. It really helps almost all muscle groups as I have to have nearly perfect posture to keep from falling over.
> 
> I was not a very good peep today. I started out pretty greatatmeal and hot tea for breakfast; carrot slivers, tomato wedges, an apple and a cup of tiny oranges for lunch but totally blew it on the way home. Those danged crack fries got me...... stupid McD's promotion...... $1.99 happy meals and buy one get one for a penny burger special..... I actually added up all the calories I ate.  Looking at the calories and being accountable for all of them is progress though. I will have to plan for my happy meals (with apples) from now on. My 50 days of fitness program officially starts on the 17th but I got my log in and access to the support system today so I have to check out all the features.
> 
> I'm gonna run; my family has been playing the band version of Gutiar Hero and I'm missing out on all the fun. Have a wonderful night and great weigh in tomorrow!



I admire your honesty.  I refuse to pull into any fast food restaurant for the next 6 months.  I just can't be trusted.

So, I figured out my problem this morning, I must of had a touch of a bug, or someone slipped an x-lax in my coffee.  Wasn't pretty.  Good thing I didn't want to each much today. TMI? Sorry, I can't help myself.  teehee

Good luck tomorrow peeps!  I hope I can post a ticker/ribbon/thingy.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> SOOO, you now live NEAR Mickey Mouse!???  I didnt know! COOOL!
> My "baby" is 21... yet still the baby fat lingers. I think this is my year to get a handle on that
> Sorry to hear about all the cleaning  Baby steps (wait, you scrubbed on your hands and knees like a cave-woman???? *faint* JK...my white grout is a pretty grayish color now)



I do live about 22 miles from the mouse now! 

And this grout was so dirty it was black & so were our feet if we walked around barefoot - gross! And there was a lot more than just grout. It just took longer than anything else to deal with.



DisneyLaura said:


> Hey you exercised while cleaning LOL
> 
> I have an announcement to make - I had a peep meet at Christmas time and I was so excited.  Guess who I met?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppers! Lynda and little Avery1  Alls my DD5 wanted to do was hold him. and I had to keep telling her he's too little.



I did get a workout! 

And it was great to meet you Laura! 

You DD is a doll too!


----------



## dwheatl

I thought the bands came from Aries (Christine?). I think she had a baby in the last year or two. 

don't you hate when you eat something impulsively, then figure out the points/calories, and find out it totally wasn't worth it? I had a Handi-snacks cookie bar today. It was tiny, but ended up being four points. Grrr! There are so many good things I could have had instead. Oh, well, live and learn!


----------



## mousehouselover

dwheatl said:


> I thought the bands came from Aries (Christine?). I think she had a baby in the last year or two.
> 
> don't you hate when you eat something impulsively, then figure out the points/calories, and find out it totally wasn't worth it? I had a Handi-snacks cookie bar today. It was tiny, but ended up being four points. Grrr! There are so many good things I could have had instead. Oh, well, live and learn!



You're right it was Aries not PD who sent them. 

I have dieter's remorse a lot. I think that's one of the hardest things to come to terms with. I _know_ there are better choices or I could've planned better but I didn't. While that brownie would make me happy now; it's not going to be good in the long run and so I refuse it even though I'm going to be miserable about it.

I got on the scale this morning. I have a base for my 3rd,5th, 10th start over. It's almost the same as my first peeps weigh in all those years ago.....  I'm going to do some planning and will have some progress next week. I want to be 3 lbs lighter for my starting weight in the fitness challenge.


----------



## lovealldisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Holy crap this tread is moving!  I haven't gone back to read everything yet, but I saw some very familiar names a few pages back.  Great to see!
> 
> I had a really good 2010.  My computer took a dive over the holidays and I haven't gotten around to restoring the spreadsheet that I used to track my progress, but I _think_ I lost around 15 pounds.  I'm pretty sure I was 160 to start 2010, and I finished 2010 at 145.  And most of that weight came off after June.  So I am five pounds away from hitting the magical 100-pound lost mark.  (It's still shocking to think that I had 100 pounds to lose.)  I figure another 10-15 pounds from where I am now, and I'll be good.
> 
> Gotta run for now.  I'll try to catch up later tonight or tomorrow.  (When I will be posting my +/- number...)



Hi Aaron! Great to see you! WOW congrats on the weight loss! Way to go! 



Wonders10 said:


> Almost forgot...my niece and nephew are having a joint family birthday celebration this Sunday at their house.  I'm pretty sure it will be pizza, cake of course and I have no idea what else.  I'm really trying to be "good" over the weekends, since a lot of the time I have a tendency to let myself go a little bit too crazy on Saturday and Sunday which of course impacts my overall loss for the week so I really want to stay on points.  I figured I will have one slice of pizza, a small slice of cake without ice cream if that is an option, and I'm hoping and praying she has a salad or veggie tray as well so I can nibble on that too.  Plus water and/or diet soda - no regular soda for me! Think that sounds good?  Any other suggestions so I don't totally blow out but also don't starve all afternoon?
> 
> Oh and I have realized that even though I'm struggling to find extra work out time during the week, I do have Saturday and Sunday!  And Friday afternoon since I have no life   So my goal for this weekend is to work out 2/3 days.  It's a lot more than I'm doing right now so its gotta help, right?



I would fill up on free fruit and veggies (if your doing WW) before you go and drink alot of water. Then while there think of all the sodium in that pizza and how it will make you feel if you over eat. 



mousehouselover said:


> You're right it was Aries not PD who sent them.
> 
> I have dieter's remorse a lot. I think that's one of the hardest things to come to terms with. I _know_ there are better choices or I could've planned better but I didn't. While that brownie would make me happy now; it's not going to be good in the long run and so I refuse it even though I'm going to be miserable about it.
> 
> I got on the scale this morning. I have a base for my 3rd,5th, 10th start over. It's almost the same as my first peeps weigh in all those years ago.....  I'm going to do some planning and will have some progress next week. I want to be 3 lbs lighter for my starting weight in the fitness challenge.



The dieters remorse is hard for me to. I think we tend to think the negative about ourselves not the positive. Have you thought about journaling your weight loss? What you ate, how you felt after you ate something, what accomplishments you achieved that day ect...??? For me that really helps.


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps!

*-2.8 lbs*

Not a bad start, plus it was really only 3 full days of being back on WW - Tues, Wed, Thur - so I'm really pleased with that.  I will admit that I had a small slip up last night.  The leftover kashi pizza was calling my name and I just couldn't resist so I ate it.  Had to dip into my 35 extra points, but that's what they are there for, right?

Have a great, skinny day everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> *-2.8 lbs*
> 
> Not a bad start, plus it was really only 3 full days of being back on WW - Tues, Wed, Thur - so I'm really pleased with that.  I will admit that I had a small slip up last night.  The leftover kashi pizza was calling my name and I just couldn't resist so I ate it.  Had to dip into my 35 extra points, but that's what they are there for, right?
> 
> Have a great, skinny day everyone!



Yes that's what they are there for and you shouldn't feel guilty using them.


----------



## bettyann29

Thank you everyone for the welcome back..  Im so excited to be here and lose some of this weight!!

Wonders- Congrats on the weightloss!!

I ended up walking only 2 miles yesterday, but plan on getting out there today and doing more..  I had my first official weigh in this morning and I have lost! 

 - 5.5 pounds


----------



## LMO429

I'm down -4.1 Pounds



while normally I would be thrilled with this amount of weight loss its weight I gained over the holidays. But its a start.  Yesterday was my 5th straight full day of the new ww plan and i guess its working 

So far looks like great numbers...keep them coming!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

First weigh in of the New Year, and I *lost 1.2 pounds*!  This put my weight at an all time low of 144.2, which represents a total of 95.8 pounds lost.  

I've been on the new WW plan since they introduced it after Thanksgiving, and I must say it seems to work really well.  Two years ago I gained 10 pounds over the holidays, and this year I managed to lose three.  

Congrats to all the losers so far.  Love to see those numbers!

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok I have some yummy WW recipes I wanted to post my family loves both of these. 

 15 Minute Vegetarian Chili ( yields 4 servings)

1 tsp. canola oil
1 medium garlic clove, minced
14 1/2oz can stewed tomatoes
15oz can kidney beans
15 1/4oz can yellow corn (drained)
15oz can tomatoe sauce
1 tbsp chili powder
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper
1/4 cup dehydrated onion flakes (I used a small chopped onion and cooked this with the garlic)
1/4 tsp. black pepper
4 tbsp low fat shredded sharp cheddar cheese

Heat oil in a large non stick pot over medium heat. Add garlic, cook stirring until aromatic, add tomatoes, beans, corn, tomatoe sauce, chili powder, oregano, red pepper flakes, onion flakes, and pepper stir well. 
Bring to a boil stirring frequently until is thick about 5 mins. Spoon into serving bowls sprinkle with 1 tbsp of cheese. 
Yields about 1 1/4 cup servings. 

Points Value:

Old plan 6 points
New plan 8 points

This is very filling. I have also frozen this and it reheats well right from the freezer in the microwave. It's an easy thing to make over the weekend to make and freeze for an easy thing to grab for lunch at work. 

Spinach Salad with Pears, Almonds, and Cranberries (yields 4 servings)

2 tbsp red wine vinegar
2 tbsp water
2 tbsp coarse ground mustard
2 tsp maple flavored pancake syrup
2 tsp shallots
6oz fresh baby spinach (about 8 cups)
1 large ripe pear cored and thinly sliced into 12 pieces ( you could add more now that they are free)
6 tbsp chopped unsalted, dry roasted almonds
1/4 cup dried cranberries

Wisk first 5 ingredients together until blended then pour 1/4 cup into large serving bowl. Add spinach and toss until coated.
Arrange 2 cups of dressed spinach on 4 plates and top with 3 pear slices, sprinkle  with 1 1/2 tbsp almonds and 1 tbsp cranberries. Drizzle each salad with 1 tbsp remaining dressing and serve.
1 salad per serving

WW points
Old plan 4 points 
New plan 6 points 

I like to make extra dressing and use it on other salads I have also used apple in place of the pear.


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> First weigh in of the New Year, and I *lost 1.2 pounds*!  This put my weight at an all time low of 144.2, which represents a total of 95.8 pounds lost.
> 
> I've been on the new WW plan since they introduced it after Thanksgiving, and I must say it seems to work really well.  Two years ago I gained 10 pounds over the holidays, and this year I managed to lose three.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers so far.  Love to see those numbers!
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



WOW aaron you are so close to 100 pounds gone!!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## lovealldisney

I going to have to weigh in tomorrow. It seems my battery operated scale need batteries! Its been a while since I've used it!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok so I had all these quotes and then poof   So now I'm just going to do a generic response

Congrats to all the losers!

French fries are the devil especially McD's

Aaron - yeah you're back and such an inspiration to me as well, I have to lose over a 100 lb too and I know it can be done!

So I use spark people to track my calories, exercise and weight and the last time I entered a weight was 1/2/11 so I'm starting with that weight.  I weighed in this morning and was very happy with the results.  Before I post that I will say a lot of it has to do with being sick and not eating very much besides soup for three days and plus AF arrived yesterday morning so I know it's a lot of water weight but I'll take it.

- 5 lbs for this week

I'm happy and will be starting my exercising back up this weekend as well.  Not that I can breathe out of my mouth and nose


----------



## monymony3471

My stomach is still not well.  I'm taking it easy today but still following WW plan.  

My official weigh in is Monday, I need accountability for the weekends.  I will post anyways on Fridays to follow along for today. 

-4.8 

yabba dabba doooo!!!!!!


I like!

Great job everybody!  You all rock!


----------



## LMO429

Just got done working out..Turbofire 55.  Its hard as hell and fun as hell..If you love to exercise you will love these dvds so fun! doesnt make working out hell at all trust me


----------



## HockeyKat

mousehouselover said:


> I got on the scale this morning. I have a base for my 3rd,5th, 10th start over. It's almost the same as my first peeps weigh in all those years ago.....  I'm going to do some planning and will have some progress next week. I want to be 3 lbs lighter for my starting weight in the fitness challenge.



I am with you on this.  We can do it this time... take it off and keep it off.  


Aaron, such an inspiration!!

Lynda!!  So glad to see you here.  

I can't express enough how happy I am to see everyone back and this thread moving again.   


I am down 4.8 lbs since Mon morning, so I am clinging to that.   


Other than that, geez.  I swear my company tried to shove the entire month of December into the first work week of January.  A 4-day work week at that!   I was there from 7:45AM-7:30PM today, after the last two 10 hr days.   

Also, I get to fly to San Antonio on Sunday afternoon for work, and will be there until Thursday, getting back late Thurs night, to turn around and drive the 2 hours to Charlotte for a hockey tournament.  5 hockey games to play in 3 days.  At least that might burn some calories!!


----------



## dwheatl

Down .4. My next goal is to lose another 5.6. I'm glad everyone is here to encourage each other.


----------



## monymony3471

Morning PeePs!

Last night we went to Mals school free movie night.  I planned so Tim and I could have popcorn.  We did and it feels so normal.  Again, another reason why I am digging WW.  Oh we also had a pop each, he had a diet which is 0 points and I had a regular.  I just do not like the taste of diet anymore.  

Amazingly I was down another 2 pounds this morning.  

Wanted to check in wish you all a great skinny day!

Taking Maddy to dance, she is so cute in her ballerina outfit and leg warmers!  She is 3 1/2 already!  I remember telling you I was pregnant with her like it was yesterday.  Sigh, really ages this thread.


----------



## UtahMama

Yesterday was NOT a skinny day. I didnt log on here for one thing (BUSY, busy, busy!) nor did I log on to journal my points on WW!

It's just a huge blur...Costco Lasagna was involved! 

So today, I brought a can of 1 point Progresso soup and a green salad with spray dressing (not that good, but "free") and lots of fruit and baby carrots to do damage control. 

Went to IKEA to get some hampers and laundry baskets to replace the ones from the dryer-fire I had a couple days before Christmas! The new dryer works fabulously and my boyfriend installed some super cool pewter metal shelves. Still a few things I want to finish up like painting the cabinets, but it's NICE! 

This is my weekend ON (I workd every other weekend) so I'll be here often (REALLY). 

Now to read back and catch up!


----------



## UtahMama

Ummm...I seem to have misplaced our famous WW Pooh-Muffin recipe. Anyone still have it???  LOL

I could use a little chocolate disguised as fiber!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Yesterday was NOT a skinny day. I didnt log on here for one thing (BUSY, busy, busy!) nor did I log on to journal my points on WW!
> 
> It's just a huge blur...Costco Lasagna was involved!
> 
> So today, I brought a can of 1 point Progresso soup and a green salad with spray dressing (not that good, but "free") and lots of fruit and baby carrots to do damage control.
> 
> Went to IKEA to get some hampers and laundry baskets to replace the ones from the dryer-fire I had a couple days before Christmas! The new dryer works fabulously and my boyfriend installed some super cool pewter metal shelves. Still a few things I want to finish up like painting the cabinets, but it's NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my weekend ON (I workd every other weekend) so I'll be here often (REALLY).
> 
> Now to read back and catch up!






its totally ok to have days like that i think the key is to not like it turn into 2 to 3 days.  dont beat yourself up just look forward and move on.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Good Morning Peeps

I did so good last night with my "hungry" brain.  I just went into my room and read a magazine.  I did have a snack before so I was happy.  

Now tonight is going to be a challenge.  We are going to the movies with a friend.  I love popcorn at the movies.  I think I'll do a small (which I always do) and water no diet soda.  I'm afraid of the milk duds, I love chocolate with popcorn, sweet and salty   Hopefully they would have run out by the time we get there but I'm going to try and have some will power.  wish me luck.  Going to finally go make myself breakfast.


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have some yummy WW recipes I wanted to post my family loves both of these.
> 
> 15 Minute Vegetarian Chili ( yields 4 servings)
> 
> Spinach Salad with Pears, Almonds, and Cranberries (yields 4 servings)





Thanks! I love new recipes...especially if I dont have to figure the points!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Good Morning Peeps
> 
> I did so good last night with my "hungry" brain.  I just went into my room and read a magazine.  I did have a snack before so I was happy.
> 
> Now tonight is going to be a challenge.  We are going to the movies with a friend.  I love popcorn at the movies.  I think I'll do a small (which I always do) and water no diet soda.  I'm afraid of the milk duds, I love chocolate with popcorn, sweet and salty   Hopefully they would have run out by the time we get there but I'm going to try and have some will power.  wish me luck.  Going to finally go make myself breakfast.




Step away from the Milk Duds! JK...I LOVE popcorn at the movies! 

This one time I brought baby carrots to the movie, thinking, "Hey they're crunchy, whats the difference??", ohhhhhh nooooo! I obsessed about it for most of the movie and ended up getting a small with no added "butter" and didnt gain an ounce! 

What movie are you going to go see?


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Step away from the Milk Duds! JK...I LOVE popcorn at the movies!
> 
> This one time I brought baby carrots to the movie, thinking, "Hey they're crunchy, whats the difference??", ohhhhhh nooooo! I obsessed about it for most of the movie and ended up getting a small with no added "butter" and didnt gain an ounce!
> 
> What movie are you going to go see?



I think its an even better idea to bring your own popcorn in..it saves a TON of calories..plus hangbags are so big nowadays no one will see you sneak it in  probably a better idea to bring your own candy as well and portion control it...but then again you have to live but its hard to do portion control on candy esp at the movie theater.


----------



## monymony3471

A quick check in to log and be accountable:

I didn't eat before dance so when I came home I made two scrambled eggs with some chopped veggies (zuchinni, green pepper, and onion and 2 slices of cheese) then I had a carbmaster yogurt with a 1/2 cup of low fat granola.  

I have plans to do the tread mill (snicker) and I have beans soaking to make a healthy pot of chilli later cause baby its cold outside!  Zero is the high for tonight.

I hope I can have a glass or two of wine tonight and cuddle with my man.  Hoping for a reasonable bed time for the kids.  

Oh, I am teaching first grade catechism this year and I have to get my lesson plans together for tomorrow.  We just came off of a 2 week break.

Stay warm and healthy!

*Laura*:  I would plan an extra work out or two in the next couple of days, today being one of them if I was going to have popcorn at the movies.  I would only pick one thing to have (popcorn or candy). I have to feel I can be normal or it messes with my head.  Just be careful that it doesn't spiral and you get right back on track like LMO429 was saying.


----------



## HockeyKat

Monica, I forgot to thank you for calling me inspiring!!   

I don't feel that way, as I start over completely, from my highest weight ever.   At least the 6.2 I lost this week (as of this AM),  put me back at my next highest weight, the beginning of 2007.


----------



## Wonders10

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far!  Others have said it but I am so glad to see this thread moving again...it feels like old times!  About the movie popcorn, that is one of the few snacks I don't care for.  I hate how the kernels get stuck in my teeth and the texture, just doesn't do it for me.  A random update, way back when, some of you may have recalled me mentioning my dental-phobia.  Well I am happy to report that I am not in love with the dentist, but I found one a couple months ago because I was having a lot of re-occuring pain in my teeth.  Turns out I am a jaw clencher and tooth grinder so now I have this glorious night guard that is my best friend.  Instant relief.  Plus I had a full cleaning and all that good stuff and I have a healthy mouth now!  No cavities even.  *knock on wood*  Random story, but the popcorn discussing reminded me.

I managed to stay on track last night and so far today - a big step for me to be staying on the WW plan over the weekend.  I've watched what I've eaten and written everything down.   I attempted my Sweatin' to the Oldies DVD yesterday.  I say attempted because, suddenly I am very uncoordinated.  I felt like I spent most of the DVD standing there just trying to figure out what my arms and legs were supposed to be doing...this from the girl who danced for 11 years growing up and then was in a marching band for the next 12 years!    Don't think I will be using that DVD too much, but I did find my walking DVD and a Yoga for weight loss DVD that I will hopefully be using.  I had a higher point lunch and a couple snacks so far today so I thought I would counteract that with a huge salad for dinner with a morningstar farms chicken patty.  I still have a few points left but I'm okay with dipping into my weekly points since I don't typically use them during the week.  

Tonight I'm just hanging in, watching some DVDs and then tomorrow I will be at my niece and nephew's birthday party.  Apparently now they are having sandwiches, not pizza, although that was coming from my brother who won't even be at the party because he has a baseball coach meeting or something.  So who knows...I will make the best choices possible and drink lots of water!


----------



## Tinkabella

UtahMama said:


> Ummm...I seem to have misplaced our famous WW Pooh-Muffin recipe. Anyone still have it???  LOL
> 
> I could use a little chocolate disguised as fiber!




Hi Peeps,


I think this is very similar to the "pooh" muffins we used to make.

Ingredients:
3 cups of All Bran
2 and a half cups of warm water
1 box of Betty Crocker low fat brownie mix
1 and a half teaspoons of baking powder

Directions
Mix the water and the All Bran together and let it sit for about two minutes.
Add the Betty Crocker low fat brownie mix, and baking soda
Mix, mix, mix

Spray mini loaf or cupcake tins with some Pam and bake in the oven
Bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes and then let cool



This would make 24 mini muffins.   They were 1 point each on the old system.   I have no idea what the are using the new WW system.



I have started eating chia seeds.   Well... I usually make chia gel and mix it into all kinds of foods.   The seeds are super healthy and I find the gel fools my body into thinking it is full.  You mix the seed in water (1 part seeds to 9 parts water) and these super absorbing seeds expand and turn into a tasteless gel.   If anyone is interested you can read more at :    http://www.living-foods.com/articles/chia.html

The are really good for diabetics as they slow down your body's absorption of sugars.   I have a friend who is a marathon runner with diabetics who recommended them to me.    I buy mine at Costco.


Have a Fabulous Evening !

K


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Ummm...I seem to have misplaced our famous WW Pooh-Muffin recipe. Anyone still have it???  LOL
> 
> I could use a little chocolate disguised as fiber!



I remember those! I don't see the recipe on this computer, and I would have thought it was on here. Would love to have it again. All I remember is soaking Fiber One and adding Krusteaz FF brownie mix. 


I'm not sure how much I should be eating now. I need to figure this out! I am breastfeeding Avery and have just enough supply for him. (We got started off slow because he was "tongue-tied" and had to have his frenulum, the membrane that attaches your tongue to the base of your mouth, clipped because it extended almost all the way to the tip of his tongue. Sorry if this is TMI!) Anyway, I have to be careful to eat enough, and especially drink enough water, but I know I am eating too much right now. I am trying to change _what_ I eat now, but need to figure out what my  magic number of calories is going to be to allow me to lose weight without hindering supply. I think this is going to require a little research and probably some trial and error on my part. I just know I have to start eating better and exercising more. I feel squishy!!!


----------



## dwheatl

UM - I have your recipe verbatim. Tinkabella's is very similar, but just in case you are AR, here's yours - 

Makes 24!!! pre heat oven to 350*

3 Cups All Bran Cereal (comes in sticks or buds. I use buds, but either will work)
2 1/2 C water. (you'll want to add more, but dont)
1 1/2 t. baking powder
1 t. vanilla
1 pkg. FAT FREE Krusteaz Brownie Mix (or similar product...fat free brownie mix. Krusteez is an 18 oz. box)


Soak cereal for at least 10 mins. I just soak them in my Kitchen Aid mixer bowl.

Stir/ mix well

add baking powder, vanilla, and brownie mix. Mix well. It looks dry.
Spray muffin tins with Pam.

Fill each spot about 1/2 full. Make sure to scoop small so you fill all 24. 

Bake about 25 minutes. Check at 20 mins. The recipe is 20-25 mins. but mine are done at 25.

These muffins are very moist and only last a couple days. Freeze the extras and thaw a few at a time.


monymony3471 said:


> I hope I can have a glass or two of wine tonight and cuddle with my man.  Hoping for a reasonable bed time for the kids.
> 
> Oh, I am teaching first grade catechism this year and I have to get my lesson plans together for tomorrow.  We just came off of a 2 week break.
> 
> Stay warm and healthy!
> 
> *Laura*:  I would plan an extra work out or two in the next couple of days, today being one of them if I was going to have popcorn at the movies.  I would only pick one thing to have (popcorn or candy). I have to feel I can be normal or it messes with my head.  Just be careful that it doesn't spiral and you get right back on track like LMO429 was saying.



Mony, watch the wine and snuggling, or we'll have another Peep baby around here!
Good for you for teaching catechism. DH and I taught preschool catechism when our DD was little. It was like herding kittens.

I don't eat movie popcorn. DS worked at a drive-in theater 2 summers ago, and one night he found 2 dead mice in the "butter" can. He told the boss, who laughed and said,"Well, fish them out." I know that could happen anywhere, but it just grossed me out, and I figure I'm better off not eating it.

I hit the gym hard this morning. They have new strength training machines, and I'm sore in new places.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

hopefully everyone is enjoying their weekend.  I did well yesterday on the eating front.  Had sushi for dinner.  I took down all my xmas decorations. The house feels so bare.  I only have disney xmas decorations so I miss looking at mickey's face all day long but it was time to take the tree down I had it up since nov 1st! 

random question..i know i am friends with most of you on facebook.  do any of you farm on farmville..yes i am addicted to it! but i guess its better than other things i could be addicted to 

so pumped this thread is alive and kickin again...it really does help!


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> random question..i know i am friends with most of you on facebook.  do any of you farm on farmville..yes i am addicted to it! but i guess its better than other things i could be addicted to
> 
> so pumped this thread is alive and kickin again...it really does help!



I used to farm religiously on FB, but I just sort of stopped a few months ago - not really sure why.  I am now seriously addicted to my Angry Birds app on my iPhone.  

So this isn't food related, but I'd love if some of you would head over to the community board and read my "barking dog" thread.  My dog is giving me some issues and its starting to really stress me out.  Feel free to post your comments, if you have any, here or on that thread.  

I'm feeling grumpy today - not sure if its because of last night and my dog issues or if I'm just grumpy for no reason - I feel like I am on the edge of tears but can't quite pinpoint why, but I need to snap out of it ASAP before I head down to my brother's house.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> I used to farm religiously on FB, but I just sort of stopped a few months ago - not really sure why.  I am now seriously addicted to my Angry Birds app on my iPhone.
> 
> So this isn't food related, but I'd love if some of you would head over to the community board and read my "barking dog" thread.  My dog is giving me some issues and its starting to really stress me out.  Feel free to post your comments, if you have any, here or on that thread.
> 
> I'm feeling grumpy today - not sure if its because of last night and my dog issues or if I'm just grumpy for no reason - I feel like I am on the edge of tears but can't quite pinpoint why, but I need to snap out of it ASAP before I head down to my brother's house.



I wish I could help but I only have cats.

Sorry for the grumpy issues.     Google "sneaky spiral of hate" and read the first result, and it will make you feel better.   I would post the link but, umm, it might get me in trouble.


----------



## UtahMama

Don't tell anyone but being at work is so peaceful! Now that I discovered I can get on the DIS, I'm practically in heaven. As long as my work gets done, I think it's fine. 

I've started a two team WW competition in my department (Labor and Delivery)...heh heh. Now, I fully admit my reasoning is partially nefarious. I swear, at any given time there is a break room table-full of treats and goodies. The competiton has replaced the sugary crap with healthythings like hummus and veggies and such. I'll make the pooh muffins and guestimate them to be 2 points (do you think that's semi-accurate?). 

I didnt get a chance to weigh last Friday. My "day off" turned into more cleaning. For those who dont have me as a FB friend, a couple days before XMas, we had a large-ish laundry room fire, so there's a ton of soot/smoke removal and cleaning going on at my house. HENCE, my "break" is here at work . 

Snowing this weekend in Utah, but I havent shoveled yet. My boys do it for me and let me tell you, it is a full body aerobic workout. When I do-do it, I start out all bundled up (cuz its freaking cold) and end up throwing off layers and sweating to death. Love it!


----------



## monymony3471

Hey everyone!

I was mistaken, today is my weigh in day for WW.  

I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
I even had new numbers on the scale this morning. 

Wendy, my points dropped to 40 points.  So, I guess it will adjust as I get smaller.

Danielle, there won't be any more little mony's, DH had that taken care of after little Maddy was born.

Kat you kept me in my exercise routine.  

Yesterday I went 47 mins on the tread mill and ran for 10 mins straight.  That's big for me.  

Need to get in my exercise for today, catechism, church, lunch and some cleaning out of the way, now its me time.

Oh, if you haven't seen Paranormal Activity yet, don't waste your time.  I was so disappointed in that movie, I can't believe that dumb movie made so much money.  That's 90 mins I wasted!  I think it trumps Waiting to Exhale.


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was mistaken, today is my weigh in day for WW.
> 
> I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
> I even had new numbers on the scale this morning.
> 
> Wendy, my points dropped to 40 points.  So, I guess it will adjust as I get smaller.
> 
> Danielle, there won't be any more little mony's, DH had that taken care of after little Maddy was born.
> 
> Kat you kept me in my exercise routine.
> 
> Yesterday I went 47 mins on the tread mill and ran for 10 mins straight.  That's big for me.
> 
> Need to get in my exercise for today, catechism, church, lunch and some cleaning out of the way, now its me time.
> 
> Oh, if you haven't seen Paranormal Activity yet, don't waste your time.  I was so disappointed in that movie, I can't believe that dumb movie made so much money.  That's 90 mins I wasted!  I think it trumps Waiting to Exhale.




 

Wooo hoooo! Good job!

I'm too askeert to see Paranormal Activity . Ghostie things freak me out. I still to this day turn on the bathroom light to avoid "Bloody Mary" (old story from long ago sleep overs...)


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> I'll make the pooh muffins and guestimate them to be 2 points (do you think that's semi-accurate?).



I just entered it into the recipe builder on WW's website, and it came out to 3 pts. I think it's because they lowered the limit of how much they take off for fiber. Sorry.



monymony3471 said:


> I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
> I even had new numbers on the scale this morning.
> 
> Danielle, there won't be any more little mony's, DH had that taken care of after little Maddy was born.


Yahoo on the weight loss. And disregard my post on the cuddling. Go nuts! It burns calories and takes your mind off of food.


----------



## monymony3471

Wendy there was not a single scary moment in that movie.  We did the bloody mary thing too must be a rite of passage, right?

I got my me time in and spent 47 mins on the treadmill with 27 mins of running.

On to the next 9 lbs.  Thanks for the bananas.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Step away from the Milk Duds! JK...I LOVE popcorn at the movies!
> 
> What movie are you going to go see?



No milk dudes but I did have goobers - we saw Yogi Bear



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm not sure how much I should be eating now. I need to figure this out! I am breastfeeding Avery and have just enough supply for him. (We got started off slow because he was "tongue-tied" and had to have his frenulum, the membrane that attaches your tongue to the base of your mouth, clipped because it extended almost all the way to the tip of his tongue. Sorry if this is TMI!) Anyway, I have to be careful to eat enough, and especially drink enough water, but I know I am eating too much right now. I am trying to change _what_ I eat now, but need to figure out what my  magic number of calories is going to be to allow me to lose weight without hindering supply. I think this is going to require a little research and probably some trial and error on my part. I just know I have to start eating better and exercising more. I feel squishy!!!



They used to have a program for breastfeeding moms, I remember with my second son they did (he's 9 now).  I wonder if you can figure out how many more calories you need for the breastfeeding and then add them to your WW points.



dwheatl said:


> I don't eat movie popcorn. DS worked at a drive-in theater 2 summers ago, and one night he found 2 dead mice in the "butter" can. He told the boss, who laughed and said,"Well, fish them out." I know that could happen anywhere, but it just grossed me out, and I figure I'm better off not eating it.
> 
> I hit the gym hard this morning. They have new strength training machines, and I'm sore in new places.



Yucko - I ate it yesterday now I don't know if I ever will again



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> random question..i know i am friends with most of you on facebook.  do any of you farm on farmville..yes i am addicted to it! but i guess its better than other things i could be addicted to
> 
> so pumped this thread is alive and kickin again...it really does help!



We're already neighbors but I'm addicted too



Wonders10 said:


> I used to farm religiously on FB, but I just sort of stopped a few months ago - not really sure why.  I am now seriously addicted to my Angry Birds app on my iPhone.
> 
> I'm feeling grumpy today - not sure if its because of last night and my dog issues or if I'm just grumpy for no reason - I feel like I am on the edge of tears but can't quite pinpoint why, but I need to snap out of it ASAP before I head down to my brother's house.




Sorry about feeling grumpy - sometimes it just happens 

Look me up on facebook - Laura McGeehan Miska



UtahMama said:


> Don't tell anyone but being at work is so peaceful! Now that I discovered I can get on the DIS, I'm practically in heaven. As long as my work gets done, I think it's fine.



I won't tell 



monymony3471 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was mistaken, today is my weigh in day for WW.
> 
> I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
> I even had new numbers on the scale this morning.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went 47 mins on the tread mill and ran for 10 mins straight.  That's big for me.
> 
> Oh, if you haven't seen Paranormal Activity yet, don't waste your time.  I was so disappointed in that movie, I can't believe that dumb movie made so much money.  That's 90 mins I wasted!  I think it trumps Waiting to Exhale.



Yeah on the weight loss and the exercise

I don't do ghost movies either, gives me the heebie jeebies

If any of you read above I did eat the popcorn  and goobers but I weighed myself this morning and I actually stayed the same so I'm happy about that because I was so full after the movie I felt like 

Back on track today 

Lauren - I made the sweet and sour chicken recipe and everyone liked it even the kids   What I did do is add a cup of whole wheat pasta to it too.  We are having left overs tomorrow night but I think I will need to add some more sauce but that's ok.

I have to work tomorrow and I don't think I can get on but I'll try.  If not I'll check in at night.

Nity nite my peeps


----------



## ArielSRL

Wow! I come back to this thread after a few days and it is filled up! How awesome. I actually joined a FB thread about losing weight b/c I needed something and I figured this one was still kind of dead. So glad to see it isn't. 2010 was a good and bad year for me. I got married in June so I lost quite a bit of weight for that, then gained some on the honeymoon, then lost again over summer break (teacher here). Then I got pregnant and gained, then we lost the baby but I never lost the weight. Also, my school didn't meet enrollment so I had to move to a new school. Can you say stressed out??? We also bought a house and just moved in Dec 26, so things have been majorly crazy with that as well! I was doing okay with the weight stuff but probably since the holidays, I kind of gave up and just ate whatever. I still do okay b/c I always have in the back of my mind not to go incredibly overboard, but I did gain a little. I can still fit into my old jeans but they are tight. So I bought one pair that is a size up. They are loose, but comfortable. I rededicated myself this past week. Weighed on Tuesday and wasn't shocked at the number but it was a few lbs heavier than I have ever been in my life. So my goal, as of Tuesday, was to lose 18 lbs. Weighed on Friday and had lost 3.4 lbs! I am incredibly excited about that b/c I really wasn't all that good. I could have done much better, but at least I eased into it. I splurged this weekend so I will probably be up some (and will weigh tomorrow to check), but I feel good that I am getting back in the groove.

On another note, we got our Southern style blizzard here in Atlanta, so no school tomorrow! 

So glad to see everyone back on this thread and doing so well! I am happy to be back here, getting healthy with all of you!


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Wow! I come back to this thread after a few days and it is filled up! How awesome. I actually joined a FB thread about losing weight b/c I needed something and I figured this one was still kind of dead. So glad to see it isn't. 2010 was a good and bad year for me. I got married in June so I lost quite a bit of weight for that, then gained some on the honeymoon, then lost again over summer break (teacher here). Then I got pregnant and gained, then we lost the baby but I never lost the weight. Also, my school didn't meet enrollment so I had to move to a new school. Can you say stressed out??? We also bought a house and just moved in Dec 26, so things have been majorly crazy with that as well! I was doing okay with the weight stuff but probably since the holidays, I kind of gave up and just ate whatever. I still do okay b/c I always have in the back of my mind not to go incredibly overboard, but I did gain a little. I can still fit into my old jeans but they are tight. So I bought one pair that is a size up. They are loose, but comfortable. I rededicated myself this past week. Weighed on Tuesday and wasn't shocked at the number but it was a few lbs heavier than I have ever been in my life. So my goal, as of Tuesday, was to lose 18 lbs. Weighed on Friday and had lost 3.4 lbs! I am incredibly excited about that b/c I really wasn't all that good. I could have done much better, but at least I eased into it. I splurged this weekend so I will probably be up some (and will weigh tomorrow to check), but I feel good that I am getting back in the groove.
> 
> On another note, we got our Southern style blizzard here in Atlanta, so no school tomorrow!
> 
> So glad to see everyone back on this thread and doing so well! I am happy to be back here, getting healthy with all of you!



Yeah! Glad you are back here too!


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> I wish I could help but I only have cats.
> 
> Sorry for the grumpy issues.     Google "sneaky spiral of hate" and read the first result, and it will make you feel better.   I would post the link but, umm, it might get me in trouble.



I googled it...funny!  I definitely feel like that sometimes!



UtahMama said:


> Don't tell anyone but being at work is so peaceful! Now that I discovered I can get on the DIS, I'm practically in heaven. As long as my work gets done, I think it's fine.
> 
> I've started a two team WW competition in my department (Labor and Delivery)...heh heh. Now, I fully admit my reasoning is partially nefarious. I swear, at any given time there is a break room table-full of treats and goodies. The competiton has replaced the sugary crap with healthythings like hummus and veggies and such. I'll make the pooh muffins and guestimate them to be 2 points (do you think that's semi-accurate?).
> 
> I didnt get a chance to weigh last Friday. My "day off" turned into more cleaning. For those who dont have me as a FB friend, a couple days before XMas, we had a large-ish laundry room fire, so there's a ton of soot/smoke removal and cleaning going on at my house. HENCE, my "break" is here at work .
> 
> Snowing this weekend in Utah, but I havent shoveled yet. My boys do it for me and let me tell you, it is a full body aerobic workout. When I do-do it, I start out all bundled up (cuz its freaking cold) and end up throwing off layers and sweating to death. Love it!



We did a Biggest Loser Competition last year at work, which I came nowhere close to winning, but I am hoping they might do it again this year.



monymony3471 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was mistaken, today is my weigh in day for WW.
> 
> I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
> I even had new numbers on the scale this morning.
> 
> Wendy, my points dropped to 40 points.  So, I guess it will adjust as I get smaller.
> 
> Danielle, there won't be any more little mony's, DH had that taken care of after little Maddy was born.
> 
> Kat you kept me in my exercise routine.
> 
> Yesterday I went 47 mins on the tread mill and ran for 10 mins straight.  That's big for me.
> 
> Need to get in my exercise for today, catechism, church, lunch and some cleaning out of the way, now its me time.
> 
> Oh, if you haven't seen Paranormal Activity yet, don't waste your time.  I was so disappointed in that movie, I can't believe that dumb movie made so much money.  That's 90 mins I wasted!  I think it trumps Waiting to Exhale.



I actually liked paranormal activity, but I LOVE ghost stories - even bad ones.

AWESOME weight loss! 



DisneyLaura said:


> Sorry about feeling grumpy - sometimes it just happens
> 
> Look me up on facebook - Laura McGeehan Miska
> 
> Nity nite my peeps



We're facebook friends now 


Good Morning Peeps!

The birthday party was nice although I stayed a lot later than I really wanted and it threw my whole evening off.  I'm a tad rigid with my routine and I hate when it gets screwed up - I think its an occupational hazard; my ASD kids are rubbing off on me   I did eat a tad more than I had planned but I wrote every little thing down and wasn't nearly as bad as I thought.  I even did a pre-weigh this morning and the number is lower than Friday so that's always good!  

I'm feeling a little less grumpy today.  Just one of those days I guess - nothing really major bringing me down, just feeling blue.  Hopefully it goes away.  

Winston is at daycare today and they are grooming him for me as well since my usual groomer is booked for 3 weeks and he is already 2 weeks overdue.  Unfortunately my fluffy doodle has LOTS of knots so I think I will be picking up a naked doodle this afternoon.  

Have a skinny day Peeps!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Good morning everybody!  Hope you all had a good weekend.  Friday I didn't do so good, but that's pretty typical for me.  I allow myself one night (normally Friday night) where I don't pay attention to what I eat and just enjoy myself.  My wife and I met a few of my friends and their wives for dinner and drinks.  I ended up having a few potato boats, 1/2 a medium sausage and pepperoni pizza and a few beers.  Then we felt like dessert so we went to Dairy Queen on our way home for mini-Blizzards.  But Saturday morning I was right back on plan.  I did 60 minutes on the treadmill (burned a little over 700 calories) and Saturday night I did another 25 minutes on the treadmill (burned around 200 more calories).  And then yesterday morning I did 45 minutes on the treadmill and hit the heavy bag for five 3-minute rounds.  Hopefully that was enough to offset what I ate on Friday.  But if not, that's ok.  One bad week won't undo five plus years of success.  

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## monymony3471

ArielSRL said:


> Wow! I come back to this thread after a few days and it is filled up! How awesome. I actually joined a FB thread about losing weight b/c I needed something and I figured this one was still kind of dead. So glad to see it isn't. 2010 was a good and bad year for me. I got married in June so I lost quite a bit of weight for that, then gained some on the honeymoon, then lost again over summer break (teacher here). Then I got pregnant and gained, then we lost the baby but I never lost the weight. Also, my school didn't meet enrollment so I had to move to a new school. Can you say stressed out??? We also bought a house and just moved in Dec 26, so things have been majorly crazy with that as well! I was doing okay with the weight stuff but probably since the holidays, I kind of gave up and just ate whatever. I still do okay b/c I always have in the back of my mind not to go incredibly overboard, but I did gain a little. I can still fit into my old jeans but they are tight. So I bought one pair that is a size up. They are loose, but comfortable. I rededicated myself this past week. Weighed on Tuesday and wasn't shocked at the number but it was a few lbs heavier than I have ever been in my life. So my goal, as of Tuesday, was to lose 18 lbs. Weighed on Friday and had lost 3.4 lbs! I am incredibly excited about that b/c I really wasn't all that good. I could have done much better, but at least I eased into it. I splurged this weekend so I will probably be up some (and will weigh tomorrow to check), but I feel good that I am getting back in the groove.
> 
> On another note, we got our Southern style blizzard here in Atlanta, so no school tomorrow!
> 
> So glad to see everyone back on this thread and doing so well! I am happy to be back here, getting healthy with all of you!



I'm sure that we can offer you tons of support!  So sorry about your year, this year seems to be off to a good start with already a 3.4 pound weight loss!



Wonders10 said:


> I googled it...funny!  I definitely feel like that sometimes!
> 
> 
> I actually liked paranormal activity, but I LOVE ghost stories - even bad ones.
> 
> AWESOME weight loss!
> 
> Have a skinny day Peeps!



I am a ghost junkie!  I will watch all those shows about ghost hunting and I've actually been on several of those hunts myself.  This movie was just a big disappointment for me.  I won't even waste my time on 2 and 3.

My son was diagnosed with Asperger's last April.  He is 14.  High School has been a trip and I feel like I have been challenging teachers and administrators to do their jobs!  I admire those who work with ASD kids.  After I graduate (Special Education/CI major, I see myself doing my masters in Autism.  I am preping to take my MTTC/CI test this April.  You should see my study guide 

I start my winter classes this week, I have 2 classes on campus and 2 classes online.  I expect to be crazy busy once again.

Have a skinny day!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Laura!

Glad your whole family liked the sweet and sour chicken recipe.  I got it from the biggest loser family cook book.  there are alot of them in there as well

Just got done workign out..turbo fire 45 and some 10 minutes of abs

today was one of those morning were i got up weighed myself and wanted to kick myself in the head for gaining weight over the holidays its so stupid.  so not only do i have to lose weight i have to lose the 7 additional pounds i gained over the holidays ugh! 

trying to stay positive and look forward not backwards


----------



## monymony3471

Mini Chocolate chip cookies from weight watchers 1 point each!

Ingredients

 2 Tbsp butter, softened     
 2 tsp canola oil     
 1/2 cup(s) packed brown sugar, dark-variety     
 1 tsp vanilla extract     
 1/8 tsp table salt     
   1 large egg white(s)     
 3/4 cup(s) all-purpose flour     
 1/4 tsp baking soda     
 3 oz semi-sweet chocolate chips, about 1/2 cup     

Instructions
Preheat oven to 375ºF.


In a medium bowl, cream together butter, oil and sugar. Add vanilla, salt and egg white; mix thoroughly to combine.


In a small bowl, mix together flour and baking soda; stir into batter. Add chocolate chips to batter; stir to distribute evenly throughout.


Drop 48 half-teaspoons of dough onto one or two large nonstick baking sheets, leaving a small amount of space between each cookie. Bake cookies until golden around edges, about 4 to 6 minutes; cool on a wire rack. Yields 1 cookie per serving.


----------



## monymony3471

I only got 30 cookies out of it, so I think that changes the point value to 1.6 per cookie.


----------



## UtahMama

I am making muffins as we speak. Couldnt find fat free brownie mix, so the 2 gr fat "low fat" box will have to do. My weigh-day is tomorrow 

Need to "read back".


----------



## UtahMama

I had forgotten how...."TEXTURAL" Pooh Muffins are...


----------



## Wonders10

monymony3471 said:


> I am a ghost junkie!  I will watch all those shows about ghost hunting and I've actually been on several of those hunts myself.  This movie was just a big disappointment for me.  I won't even waste my time on 2 and 3.
> 
> My son was diagnosed with Asperger's last April.  He is 14.  High School has been a trip and I feel like I have been challenging teachers and administrators to do their jobs!  I admire those who work with ASD kids.  After I graduate (Special Education/CI major, I see myself doing my masters in Autism.  I am preping to take my MTTC/CI test this April.  You should see my study guide
> 
> I start my winter classes this week, I have 2 classes on campus and 2 classes online.  I expect to be crazy busy once again.
> 
> Have a skinny day!



I love ghost shows on TV too.  My faves are Ghost Hunters and The Haunted.  Can't get into GH International though.  I would love to do a ghost hunt!  The closest I came was doing a ghost walking tour in Key West a few years ago - during the day.  Spooky stories but not quite the same scare factor.

Hope I didn't offend you with my comment about turning into my ASD kids.  I've always been very particular about things and now that I'm with 40 kids a week with varying levels of ASD, it has sent my own personal quirks to new levels   But they are great kids!

Food is fine for today - snacked a lot more than usual during the day but its my own fault for bringing them with me to work.  Winston is home from the groomers and looks adorable!  She didn't have to shave him down at all - granted his hair is much shorter but I will take it over the sheared lamb look.  And, I got a call back from the dog trainer I called yesterday.  He will be coming to my place on Friday to get Winston's issues sorted out.  Hopefully it takes - I hate being stressed and fearful everytime Winnie does the "I have to pee" pace in front of me...


----------



## monymony3471

Wonders10 said:


> I love ghost shows on TV too.  My faves are Ghost Hunters and The Haunted.  Can't get into GH International though.  I would love to do a ghost hunt!  The closest I came was doing a ghost walking tour in Key West a few years ago - during the day.  Spooky stories but not quite the same scare factor.
> 
> Hope I didn't offend you with my comment about turning into my ASD kids.  I've always been very particular about things and now that I'm with 40 kids a week with varying levels of ASD, it has sent my own personal quirks to new levels   But they are great kids!
> 
> Food is fine for today - snacked a lot more than usual during the day but its my own fault for bringing them with me to work.  Winston is home from the groomers and looks adorable!  She didn't have to shave him down at all - granted his hair is much shorter but I will take it over the sheared lamb look.  And, I got a call back from the dog trainer I called yesterday.  He will be coming to my place on Friday to get Winston's issues sorted out.  Hopefully it takes - I hate being stressed and fearful everytime Winnie does the "I have to pee" pace in front of me...



Shannon, I was not offend, it just caught my attention.  My son has taught me so much, he is a very neat kid.

On the ghost hunting.  I belonged to a group at one point that went on hunts and private home investigations, but they were based so far away from me and it was hard to do all of that traveling.  We did go to dinner at a haunted Inn and got a private tour of the place.  It was real neat.  I've done some cementaries at night and in the day.  There was also a historical house just a few miles away that we walked around the outside, it has been since torn down.  

I have a picture that I will have to find.  In the picture are all the kids (my boys, my sister's son, and my cousins kids).  Under one of the kids is a reflection in the wooden table, it had a shiny surface.  I read that you have to examine photos at all angels.  I turned the photo upside down and freaked.  My father passed in 1997.  That picture was taken in 2000.  The reflection was not the kids, it was my dad's.  If I can find the photo tomorrow I can post the picture and a pic of my dad so you can see what I mean.  

The cookies turned out good.  They did the trick for a quick chocolate fix.  The taste is somewhat a little less than the real thing, but still very satisfying.


----------



## mousehouselover

HockeyKat said:


> I am with you on this.  We can do it this time... take it off and keep it off.
> 
> Other than that, geez.  I swear my company tried to shove the entire month of December into the first work week of January.  A 4-day work week at that!   I was there from 7:45AM-7:30PM today, after the last two 10 hr days.
> 
> Also, I get to fly to San Antonio on Sunday afternoon for work, and will be there until Thursday, getting back late Thurs night, to turn around and drive the 2 hours to Charlotte for a hockey tournament.  5 hockey games to play in 3 days.  At least that might burn some calories!!



I really want to do this. I can't stand the idea of weighing nearly 200 lbs. My baby's 15th birthday is on Thurs and I actually weigh 5 lbs more now than I did 2 days before he was born.....  I lost it, found it, lost it and found it again. I've had problems taking it off and keeping it off for the last 6-7 yrs. I know the stress and depression I've been dealing with had really been a hinderance to me. I have a lot of hope that FPU will help with one of the big areas of stress in my life and some new communication stratagies with my family will help with a lot of the rest of it. 

Geesh; are you busy much?? Other than the hockey, is there any you time? Time for a nice long soak in the tub, a movie or book? You need periods of inactivity to help maintain balance and let your body heal and regroup.  



UtahMama said:


> Ummm...I seem to have misplaced our famous WW Pooh-Muffin recipe. Anyone still have it???  LOL
> 
> I could use a little chocolate disguised as fiber!





UtahMama said:


> I had forgotten how...."TEXTURAL" Pooh Muffins are...



Glad you found the recipe and LOL--- 'textural' You are such a hoot!



LMO429 said:


> I think its an even better idea to bring your own popcorn in..it saves a TON of calories..plus hangbags are so big nowadays no one will see you sneak it in  probably a better idea to bring your own candy as well and portion control it...but then again you have to live but its hard to do portion control on candy esp at the movie theater.



Make it on the stove and put it in a zipper bag. There's a thread on the budget board about popcorn 'from scratch.' Lots of good advice on how to make it without messing it up.  



monymony3471 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was mistaken, today is my weigh in day for WW.
> 
> I lost 9 pounds my first week on WW!
> I even had new numbers on the scale this morning.
> 
> Wendy, my points dropped to 40 points.  So, I guess it will adjust as I get smaller.
> 
> Yesterday I went 47 mins on the tread mill and ran for 10 mins straight.  That's big for me.



WooHoo!!! you are doing so well! It looks like almost everyone who has tried the new WW has enjoyed it. Your scale does your points allowance? That's cool! 



ArielSRL said:


> Weighed on Friday and had lost 3.4 lbs! I am incredibly excited about that b/c I really wasn't all that good. I could have done much better, but at least I eased into it. I splurged this weekend so I will probably be up some (and will weigh tomorrow to check), but I feel good that I am getting back in the groove.
> 
> So glad to see everyone back on this thread and doing so well! I am happy to be back here, getting healthy with all of you!



I read about your loss last fall. I am so sorry that you went through that. It's certainly hard to deal with. 

Congrats on the house and success in your first week back to mindful eating. 

I was fairly good this weekend. We had sushi for dinner on Fri and Sat (oy, the sodium in the soy sauce....) DH and I went to MK on Sat but stopped at Burger King on the way there. I also had a bit of Chinese last night. The scale was up a bit but it's coming back down quite nicely. I have decided to brown bag my lunch from the foods I have in the cupboard and save the calories. I did quite well today; oatmeal for breakfast, 0 pt (old plan) soup, peas and peaches for lunch. Dinner was a bit heavy on the starch. DH made stuffed shells with pasta sauce. My plan for breakfast and lunch tomorrow is more of the same. I have a busy day planned so I probably need to add an afternoon snack to it.   I know that will cut down on the desire to stop for anything on the way home.


----------



## HockeyKat

mousehouselover said:


> I really want to do this. I can't stand the idea of weighing nearly 200 lbs. My baby's 15th birthday is on Thurs and I actually weigh 5 lbs more now than I did 2 days before he was born.....  I lost it, found it, lost it and found it again. I've had problems taking it off and keeping it off for the last 6-7 yrs. I know the stress and depression I've been dealing with had really been a hinderance to me. I have a lot of hope that FPU will help with one of the big areas of stress in my life and some new communication stratagies with my family will help with a lot of the rest of it.
> 
> Geesh; are you busy much?? Other than the hockey, is there any you time? Time for a nice long soak in the tub, a movie or book? You need periods of inactivity to help maintain balance and let your body heal and regroup.



  What is FPU?

I am busy, yes.  Sometimes to the point of holy geez.   One thing that does help is that my house is quiet and we don't have kids.   I do get down time at night and occasional weekend off days, and when I do I really have nothing but me and the couch.  

I don't think I could do this with kids... I have no idea how working moms deal with it.   I think it would drive me over a cliff.


----------



## LMO429

OT: technical ?

How do you just quote part of what someone wrote.  I want to write back but dont want to quote a whole post..It only took me 2 years to learn how to multi- quote..so i wonder how long this is going to take for me


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> OT: technical ?
> 
> How do you just quote part of what someone wrote.  I want to write back but dont want to quote a whole post..It only took me 2 years to learn how to multi- quote..so i wonder how long this is going to take for me



I use the multi quote, and delete what I don't want to comment on. If that helps. 

Ok I have weigh in today at WW, did a weight this morning and it's looking really good. 

I want to try yoga does anyone have a good yoga DVD you would recommend?


----------



## lovealldisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Good morning everybody!  Hope you all had a good weekend.  Friday I didn't do so good, but that's pretty typical for me.  I allow myself one night (normally Friday night) where I don't pay attention to what I eat and just enjoy myself.  My wife and I met a few of my friends and their wives for dinner and drinks.  I ended up having a few potato boats, 1/2 a medium sausage and pepperoni pizza and a few beers.  Then we felt like dessert so we went to Dairy Queen on our way home for mini-Blizzards.  But Saturday morning I was right back on plan.  I did 60 minutes on the treadmill (burned a little over 700 calories) and Saturday night I did another 25 minutes on the treadmill (burned around 200 more calories).  And then yesterday morning I did 45 minutes on the treadmill and hit the heavy bag for five 3-minute rounds.  Hopefully that was enough to offset what I ate on Friday.  But if not, that's ok.  One bad week won't undo five plus years of success.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



I think we all have to allow ourselves to enjoy the foods we really love. But we also need to have the will power to go back to eating healthy, I'm not there yet but hope to be soon. 



monymony3471 said:


> I am a ghost junkie!  I will watch all those shows about ghost hunting and I've actually been on several of those hunts myself.  This movie was just a big disappointment for me.  I won't even waste my time on 2 and 3.
> 
> My son was diagnosed with Asperger's last April.  He is 14.  High School has been a trip and I feel like I have been challenging teachers and administrators to do their jobs!  I admire those who work with ASD kids.  After I graduate (Special Education/CI major, I see myself doing my masters in Autism.  I am preping to take my MTTC/CI test this April.  You should see my study guide
> 
> I start my winter classes this week, I have 2 classes on campus and 2 classes online.  I expect to be crazy busy once again.
> 
> Have a skinny day!



My son was diagnosed at 14 to with Autism and ADHD. I fought with doctors for years knowing there was something not right with my child. He is very high functioning and I think that is where the problem was, the doctors could see it so therefore I was nuts to even think it. I have a brother who is Autistic and saw traits of it in my son early on. Lucky for us I knew there was something wrong and we started sensory therapy with him early and he has seen a psych doctor all through his schooling to help work through social situations ect... He's now approaching 18 and we have been working on finances with him and budgeting money. He plans on going to a tech school next year for a auto's progam which I think he will do well in, he's always been hands on type of kid. At the age of 3 he could tell me exactly how the vaccum worked and how it came apart!  He could also go through an ad for Sears and tell me exactly what each tool was and what it was used for. 

Ok on to ghosts. My husband and I have a second home in Iowa we are rehabing for retirement. And we know our house is haunted. We are not scared by them but they make there presence know from time to time. The last time my husband was there. He slept on the couch overnight only to wake up to the alarm going off in our room (it was not plugged in) and the door wide open, (which we keep closed to keep the dogs out) I have also heard children running and playing upstairs tooo.. There are other stories to.. But for the most part I feel as if they are happy that someone loves the house and are taking care of it. 

Someone told me that when you disrupt things in your home (like home repair) that tends to bring them out. Would you think this is true? 



monymony3471 said:


> Mini Chocolate chip cookies from weight watchers 1 point each!
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Tbsp butter, softened
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 1/2 cup(s) packed brown sugar, dark-variety
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 1/8 tsp table salt
> 1 large egg white(s)
> 3/4 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 tsp baking soda
> 3 oz semi-sweet chocolate chips, about 1/2 cup
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 375ºF.
> 
> 
> In a medium bowl, cream together butter, oil and sugar. Add vanilla, salt and egg white; mix thoroughly to combine.
> 
> 
> In a small bowl, mix together flour and baking soda; stir into batter. Add chocolate chips to batter; stir to distribute evenly throughout.
> 
> 
> Drop 48 half-teaspoons of dough onto one or two large nonstick baking sheets, leaving a small amount of space between each cookie. Bake cookies until golden around edges, about 4 to 6 minutes; cool on a wire rack. Yields 1 cookie per serving.



I just bought a book that has WW recipes, they are broken down by time like 15, 20, and 30 mins... This looks good though. 





UtahMama said:


> I had forgotten how...."TEXTURAL" Pooh Muffins are...







monymony3471 said:


> I have a picture that I will have to find.  In the picture are all the kids (my boys, my sister's son, and my cousins kids).  Under one of the kids is a reflection in the wooden table, it had a shiny surface.  I read that you have to examine photos at all angels.  I turned the photo upside down and freaked.  My father passed in 1997.  That picture was taken in 2000.  The reflection was not the kids, it was my dad's.  If I can find the photo tomorrow I can post the picture and a pic of my dad so you can see what I mean.



I would love to see that picture! That is really cool. I think when people pass they are never to far away and are always looking out for you. I swear I still here my mom calling me occasionally like she did when I was a child and needing to come home. She passed away in 1999.


----------



## DisneyLaura

ArielSRL said:


> Wow! I come back to this thread after a few days and it is filled up! How awesome. I actually joined a FB thread about losing weight b/c I needed something and I figured this one was still kind of dead. So glad to see it isn't. 2010 was a good and bad year for me. I got married in June so I lost quite a bit of weight for that, then gained some on the honeymoon, then lost again over summer break (teacher here). Then I got pregnant and gained, then we lost the baby but I never lost the weight. Also, my school didn't meet enrollment so I had to move to a new school. Can you say stressed out??? We also bought a house and just moved in Dec 26, so things have been majorly crazy with that as well! I was doing okay with the weight stuff but probably since the holidays, I kind of gave up and just ate whatever. I still do okay b/c I always have in the back of my mind not to go incredibly overboard, but I did gain a little. I can still fit into my old jeans but they are tight. So I bought one pair that is a size up. They are loose, but comfortable. I rededicated myself this past week. Weighed on Tuesday and wasn't shocked at the number but it was a few lbs heavier than I have ever been in my life. So my goal, as of Tuesday, was to lose 18 lbs. Weighed on Friday and had lost 3.4 lbs! I am incredibly excited about that b/c I really wasn't all that good. I could have done much better, but at least I eased into it. I splurged this weekend so I will probably be up some (and will weigh tomorrow to check), but I feel good that I am getting back in the groove.
> 
> On another note, we got our Southern style blizzard here in Atlanta, so no school tomorrow!
> 
> So glad to see everyone back on this thread and doing so well! I am happy to be back here, getting healthy with all of you!



So sorry to hear about your loss 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> One bad week won't undo five plus years of success.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



You got that right !



monymony3471 said:


> Mini Chocolate chip cookies from weight watchers 1 point each!
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Tbsp butter, softened
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 1/2 cup(s) packed brown sugar, dark-variety
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 1/8 tsp table salt
> 1 large egg white(s)
> 3/4 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 tsp baking soda
> 3 oz semi-sweet chocolate chips, about 1/2 cup
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 375ºF.
> 
> 
> In a medium bowl, cream together butter, oil and sugar. Add vanilla, salt and egg white; mix thoroughly to combine.
> 
> 
> In a small bowl, mix together flour and baking soda; stir into batter. Add chocolate chips to batter; stir to distribute evenly throughout.
> 
> 
> Drop 48 half-teaspoons of dough onto one or two large nonstick baking sheets, leaving a small amount of space between each cookie. Bake cookies until golden around edges, about 4 to 6 minutes; cool on a wire rack. Yields 1 cookie per serving.



Mmmmm sound yummy



lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have weigh in today at WW, did a weight this morning and it's looking really good.
> 
> I want to try yoga does anyone have a good yoga DVD you would recommend?



Good luck

Mony I would love to see that picture too!


Ok peeps yesterday I rocked.  I walked 1/2 mile at work (they have a little route you can follow in the hospital).  But most of all I didn't eat any of the crap they had there.  Remember when UM said they have all kinds of goodies in her breakroom well everytime there is someone's birthday they bring in chips, dips, bagels, cakes and I had NOTHING!  I kept telling myself that the person who made it didn't wash their hands before cooking LOL  Hey it worked for me.  I worked a little late last night so I didn't get a chance to come on the boards but I wanted to come in this morning and say "hi"

Talk to you tonight!


----------



## DisneyLaura

lovealldisney said:


> I would love to see that picture! That is really cool. I think when people pass they are never to far away and are always looking out for you. I swear I still here my mom calling me occasionally like she did when I was a child and needing to come home. She passed away in 1999.



My mom passed away in Oct 2009 of pancreatic cancer and over the holidays I went to work, I walked in the elevator and smelled my mother's perfume, I cried so hard in that elevator but was also very happy because I asked her to show me little signs that she's still here with us watching my kids grow up.


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Ok on to ghosts. My husband and I have a second home in Iowa we are rehabing for retirement. And we know our house is haunted. We are not scared by them but they make there presence know from time to time. The last time my husband was there. He slept on the couch overnight only to wake up to the alarm going off in our room (it was not plugged in) and the door wide open, (which we keep closed to keep the dogs out) I have also heard children running and playing upstairs tooo.. There are other stories to.. But for the most part I feel as if they are happy that someone loves the house and are taking care of it.
> 
> *Someone told me that when you disrupt things in your home (like home repair) that tends to bring them out. Would you think this is true? *



I've heard that many times as well - they've had quite a few episodes of that exact thing on the ghost shows I watch...it sort of makes sense I guess.



monymony3471 said:


> Shannon, I was not offend, it just caught my attention.  My son has taught me so much, he is a very neat kid.
> 
> On the ghost hunting.  I belonged to a group at one point that went on hunts and private home investigations, but they were based so far away from me and it was hard to do all of that traveling.  We did go to dinner at a haunted Inn and got a private tour of the place.  It was real neat.  I've done some cementaries at night and in the day.  There was also a historical house just a few miles away that we walked around the outside, it has been since torn down.
> 
> I have a picture that I will have to find.  In the picture are all the kids (my boys, my sister's son, and my cousins kids).  Under one of the kids is a reflection in the wooden table, it had a shiny surface.  I read that you have to examine photos at all angels.  I turned the photo upside down and freaked.  My father passed in 1997.  That picture was taken in 2000.  The reflection was not the kids, it was my dad's.  If I can find the photo tomorrow I can post the picture and a pic of my dad so you can see what I mean.
> 
> The cookies turned out good.  They did the trick for a quick chocolate fix.  The taste is somewhat a little less than the real thing, but still very satisfying.



That is soooo cool!  I want to go to Louisiana or Mississippi and stay in a plantation home/B&B some time.  

I would LOVE to see that picture!  I've never actually experienced anything paranormal that I can think of  - not that I'm sure I want to.  It'd probably freak me out, especially if it was my own home.  The closest I came was my junior year in college.  I went to a very old school that was built back in the 1800's and all of our dorms were pretty old.  My first 2 years and my senior year I was totally okay in my room at all hours of the night and when I was alone, but my junior year, I hated being alone in my room no matter the time of day, but especially at night.  And if I went to bed before my roommates came home, I had to have a light or the TV in and I could never lay with my back facing the room - I had to "face" the room, even though my eyes were closed.  So odd.  

Have a great day Peeps!


----------



## lovealldisney

DisneyLaura said:


> My mom passed away in Oct 2009 of pancreatic cancer and over the holidays I went to work, I walked in the elevator and smelled my mother's perfume, I cried so hard in that elevator but was also very happy because I asked her to show me little signs that she's still here with us watching my kids grow up.



I am so sorry Laura!  It's hard loosing a parent mine are both gone, a long time now but I still cry, I miss them so much. I think its because I lost them when I was so young there is so much I would have loved to learn from them but being as young as I was I was more into what I wanted to do at the time and not take time for them. I regret that. 

For those that still have a parent take the TIME to be with them and learn! You never know when it will be there time, heck we don't even know when it will be our time.


----------



## monymony3471

lovealldisney said:


> My son was diagnosed at 14 to with Autism and ADHD. I fought with doctors for years knowing there was something not right with my child. He is very high functioning and I think that is where the problem was, the doctors could see it so therefore I was nuts to even think it. I have a brother who is Autistic and saw traits of it in my son early on. Lucky for us I knew there was something wrong and we started sensory therapy with him early and he has seen a psych doctor all through his schooling to help work through social situations ect... He's now approaching 18 and we have been working on finances with him and budgeting money. He plans on going to a tech school next year for a auto's progam which I think he will do well in, he's always been hands on type of kid. At the age of 3 he could tell me exactly how the vaccum worked and how it came apart!  He could also go through an ad for Sears and tell me exactly what each tool was and what it was used for.
> 
> Ok on to ghosts. My husband and I have a second home in Iowa we are rehabing for retirement. And we know our house is haunted. We are not scared by them but they make there presence know from time to time. The last time my husband was there. He slept on the couch overnight only to wake up to the alarm going off in our room (it was not plugged in) and the door wide open, (which we keep closed to keep the dogs out) I have also heard children running and playing upstairs tooo.. There are other stories to.. But for the most part I feel as if they are happy that someone loves the house and are taking care of it.
> 
> Someone told me that when you disrupt things in your home (like home repair) that tends to bring them out. Would you think this is true?
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that picture! That is really cool. I think when people pass they are never to far away and are always looking out for you. I swear I still here my mom calling me occasionally like she did when I was a child and needing to come home. She passed away in 1999.



The strongest advocate for a child is the parent, especially a parent in the know.  We should compare notes one day.  My sons spoke clearly and in full sentences by 21 months.  He has this thing for memorizing facts.  When he was 2-3 years old, if a commerical came on that interested him, he would have it memorized, especially those phone numbers.  Maybe it was just the numbers he memorized?  But he can recite episodes word for word of his favorite shows.  He love the genius books of world records.  He is really good at History facts too.  He beats all of his new xbox games within a few hours.  His biggest obstacle is organization and social situations.  He's been seeing a dr. since 4th grade.  I'm glad I had him going all this time.

I will do my bust to find that picture.  I would love to visit your home!  And yes, I have heard many theories on renovations being the cause of paranormal activity.  

I know weight fluctuates, I get that, for no reason what so ever I was up two pounds today.  I have been very good following this plan.  Portion controll for me is the biggest issue.  I had all good foods yesterday and I worked out saturday and sunday.  I took yesterday off to give my feet a rest.  Sunday church was overfull and we opted to stand in the gathering area through Mass.

I will work out today, but seriously, that 2 pound gain totally depresses me.

I drank 8-10 glasses of water, I lost count.

Rant over.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> I want to try yoga does anyone have a good yoga DVD you would recommend?


I'm pretty sure this is the one that I have.

http://amzn.com/B000AY6JVK

The title is the same, but this might be an updated version.  Not sure what that Matrix thing is that they are talking about.  I really enjoyed doing it, and keeping telling myself that I should go back to it again.



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps yesterday I rocked.  I walked 1/2 mile at work (they have a little route you can follow in the hospital).  But most of all I didn't eat any of the crap they had there.  Remember when UM said they have all kinds of goodies in her breakroom well everytime there is someone's birthday they bring in chips, dips, bagels, cakes and I had NOTHING!  I kept telling myself that the person who made it didn't wash their hands before cooking LOL  Hey it worked for me.  I worked a little late last night so I didn't get a chance to come on the boards but I wanted to come in this morning and say "hi"
> 
> Talk to you tonight!


Great job!  What's that phrase that we used to use here?  Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels, right?  

My normal weigh in is Friday morning, but I decided to take a sneek peek this morning just to see if I did any damange with the pizza and beer last Friday.  So far, so good.  But we'll see what this Friday morning brings.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> I am so sorry Laura!  It's hard loosing a parent mine are both gone, a long time now but I still cry, I miss them so much. I think its because I lost them when I was so young there is so much I would have loved to learn from them but being as young as I was I was more into what I wanted to do at the time and not take time for them. I regret that.
> 
> For those that still have a parent take the TIME to be with them and learn! You never know when it will be there time, heck we don't even know when it will be our time.



Totally agree with this.  My dad passed away 3 years ago this month and we had had a not so close relationship.  Not bad or volatile, but just not close.  We didn't see each other often, didn't call a lot.  Mainly holidays/birthdays or if he happened to be in town visiting other people.  It didn't help that his wife appears to despise me for reasons I don't know.  But it makes me sad that he isn't around at all anymore.  At some point I hope I will have a child and it makes me sad that my dad will never get to meet him.  I don't think I mentioned this here, but he had been cremated and his wife held onto his ashes for quite awhile before he was interred at the cemetery (near me thank goodness).  Anyway, I hadn't heard anything about him being put in the cemetery and on a whim, I called the cemetery and they said he had been put there about 6 months prior and I had no idea.  Thats the kind of people they are - nice, huh?  Anyway, I visit him occasionally when I'm on my way up or to my mom's house.  My mom, on the other hand, is one of my best friends and I love spending time with her.


----------



## lovealldisney

monymony3471 said:


> The strongest advocate for a child is the parent, especially a parent in the know.  We should compare notes one day.  My sons spoke clearly and in full sentences by 21 months.  He has this thing for memorizing facts.  When he was 2-3 years old, if a commerical came on that interested him, he would have it memorized, especially those phone numbers.  Maybe it was just the numbers he memorized?  But he can recite episodes word for word of his favorite shows.  He love the genius books of world records.  He is really good at History facts too.  He beats all of his new xbox games within a few hours.  His biggest obstacle is organization and social situations.  He's been seeing a dr. since 4th grade.  I'm glad I had him going all this time.
> 
> I will do my bust to find that picture.  I would love to visit your home!  And yes, I have heard many theories on renovations being the cause of paranormal activity.
> 
> I know weight fluctuates, I get that, for no reason what so ever I was up two pounds today.  I have been very good following this plan.  Portion controll for me is the biggest issue.  I had all good foods yesterday and I worked out saturday and sunday.  I took yesterday off to give my feet a rest.  Sunday church was overfull and we opted to stand in the gathering area through Mass.
> 
> I will work out today, but seriously, that 2 pound gain totally depresses me.
> 
> I drank 8-10 glasses of water, I lost count.
> 
> Rant over.



We should compare notes about are sons! Kids with autism are all so different and each one is affected differently. My son has a hard time with reading and comprehension, and orginization to,  where as he is a wiz at math and science. I swear he has a calculator in his brain. And he loves his car and is putzing with it all the time! 

He LOVES music his Ipod is his favorite thing, what is nice with the high school he attends they allow the kids to have MP3 players. He uses his everday it blocks out all the other noise around him. For some reason it helps him consentrate better??  Thats funny you should mention that your son loved commercials at that age mine love music! Especially music from Barney! We sang those songs all the time, and songs from the Lion King! 


He also loves scary movies!  But then again I do to!  

Yes you should come to our house! It's an old Queen Anne Victorian built in 1901! Needs a TON of work but we love it, it's a true labor of love! But I have noticed when we do some major work on the home then we will have something weird happen. Like my DH had a friend come down and they tore out the chimmey in one of the bedrooms. Well that night they were watching a movie around midnight when all of a sudden they swore they heard the front door open and slam shut!  They went and looked around and nothing was disturbed no doors open ect... 

But like I said we aren't frightened in the least bit. I think they just want us to know that they are there. 

Maybe you ate something salty??? Drink alot of water maybe that will help or could it be that time of the month soon??


----------



## monymony3471

I grew up across from a girl who's house was haunted.  The stuff I heard in that house made me a believer!

Their dad passed 6 months after they purchased the house.  Mrs. C raised 6 kids on her own.

She would visit the neighbors and lots of time it would be just my GF and me and we heard chairs dragged across the kitchen floor and the moms bed would shake and the head board would hit the wall.  I swear each time it was just me and Carol.  I would babysit there at times, she had a much younger brother and her other sibblings were much older than her.  That stuff went on when it was just me and the boy.  Mrs. C was very much aware of "ghosts" and she learned to live with it and shared stories with me.



I am whinning about losing 7-9 pounds, what is wrong with me?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Hi everyone!!! 

It's really great to "see" alot of the peeps again. I'm sooo excited for all that have lost weight. I'm joining once again and would love to lose 25 lbs. However, I can't walk or exercise until my knee is better. I have a bacterial infection in my left knee and it's really swollen and tender but the antibiotics should clear it up soon.

Everyone have a great and healthy day. *


----------



## monymony3471

I complained and complained and finally stopped listening to myself and when it was over I ran 22 out of 35 mins on the tread mill.

2.07 miles, 270 cals burned, 85 fat cals burned, and those 2 pounds better be gone by morning!!!!!!!

Seriously, I'm good.

Tore my desk apart looking for the photo, it turns up when it wants to be found, not when I want it.  I will keep looking.

Getting hit with some good snow at the moment.  I pray there is school tomorrow.  Besides they have monday and friday off next week.  I hate when they do that.


----------



## UtahMama

Oh dear. The magical fiber muffins I ate SIX of yesterday backfired (LOL, perfect pun!) and I ended up only losing .2 (point 2) lbs when I had been down 2 lbs pre-muffins.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Oh dear. The magical fiber muffins I ate SIX of yesterday backfired (LOL, perfect pun!) and I ended up only losing .2 (point 2) lbs when I had been down 2 lbs pre-muffins.



Hey Wendy! you still lost weight..you probably will lose a ton next week so keep on keeping on!

isnt week two the week you are not suppose to lose a ton of weight..i know on the biggest loser week two is the worst week

Im noticing the scale isnt budging for me this week either imm working out,eating right im hoping its muscle cuz im getting the weights back in my workouts.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Hey Wendy! you still lost weight..you probably will lose a ton next week so keep on keeping on!
> 
> isnt week two the week you are not suppose to lose a ton of weight..i know on the biggest loser week two is the worst week
> 
> Im noticing the scale isnt budging for me this week either imm working out,eating right im hoping its muscle cuz im getting the weights back in my workouts.



Yes, usually week 2 is sucky for me too. I *was* down on my unofficial monday morning weigh in...-2, but the fiber plus lots-n-lots of water I consumed all day monday did the opposite  of what I had hoped. 
Hoping for delayed results on that... (LOL) . I have enough points left over today for a beer! Yayyyy. The Bud Select 55 early in the week is a GOOD thing.


----------



## mousehouselover

HockeyKat said:


> What is FPU?
> 
> I am busy, yes.  Sometimes to the point of holy geez. One thing that does help is that my house is quiet and we don't have kids. I do get down time at night and occasional weekend off days, and when I do I really have nothing but me and the couch.
> 
> I don't think I could do this with kids... I have no idea how working moms deal with it. I think it would drive me over a cliff.



FPU is financial Peace university; it's the Dave Ramsey eliminate debt program. There are days that I don't know which fire to put out first.... I guess it's part of life. I know there's no way I'd be able to travel like you do with the kids at home. (I think I might enjoy it from time to time though, just to get away )



lovealldisney said:


> I want to try yoga does anyone have a good yoga DVD you would recommend?



Do you have a Wii? I got started with yoga using the Wii Fit program. I know FIRTV and exercise on demand have yoga too. If you have FitTV and a DVR, you can record it and play it back everyday.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Hi everyone!!!
> 
> It's really great to "see" alot of the peeps again. I'm sooo excited for all that have lost weight. I'm joining once again and would love to lose 25 lbs. However, I can't walk or exercise until my knee is better. I have a bacterial infection in my left knee and it's really swollen and tender but the antibiotics should clear it up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great and healthy day. *



Hi Fran!! You'll do great once your knee heals. 



UtahMama said:


> Oh dear. The magical fiber muffins I ate SIX of yesterday backfired (LOL, perfect pun!) and I ended up only losing .2 (point 2) lbs when I had been down 2 lbs pre-muffins.



All that fiber and water turned into cement in your gut. I saw your FB post about fiber loading and had to LOL a bit. load 2 days before..... so it has a chance to clear out....

I'm still fighting the healthy balance diet and no sweets battle...... Portion control...... great at lunch, horrible when I get home. Sweets are my biggest enemy. DH's ice cream run tonight did me in for the day..... I wish he was more supportive of my efforts.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Totally agree with this.  My dad passed away 3 years ago this month and we had had a not so close relationship.  Not bad or volatile, but just not close.  We didn't see each other often, didn't call a lot.  Mainly holidays/birthdays or if he happened to be in town visiting other people.  It didn't help that his wife appears to despise me for reasons I don't know.  But it makes me sad that he isn't around at all anymore.  At some point I hope I will have a child and it makes me sad that my dad will never get to meet him.  I don't think I mentioned this here, but he had been cremated and his wife held onto his ashes for quite awhile before he was interred at the cemetery (near me thank goodness).  Anyway, I hadn't heard anything about him being put in the cemetery and on a whim, I called the cemetery and they said he had been put there about 6 months prior and I had no idea.  Thats the kind of people they are - nice, huh?  Anyway, I visit him occasionally when I'm on my way up or to my mom's house.  My mom, on the other hand, is one of my best friends and I love spending time with her.



 I'm sorry for your loss to! I feel so bad for my children that they never got to know there grandparents. My mom would have been so much fun, you know the warm fuzzy grandma that you would bake cookies with, play games ect... That is how she was with us growing up. 

Now my mother-in-law well she is a whole different story I could go on and on about her. Let's just say the warm fuzzy grandma she is not! The only time she wants to see my kids is if she has some sort of chore that has to be done because she won't be there and my DH father isn't able to do the chore she wants done. Nice hey??? 

And what is with you dad's wife that is really weird. Was she jealous of you for some reason?? 



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Hi everyone!!!
> 
> It's really great to "see" alot of the peeps again. I'm sooo excited for all that have lost weight. I'm joining once again and would love to lose 25 lbs. However, I can't walk or exercise until my knee is better. I have a bacterial infection in my left knee and it's really swollen and tender but the antibiotics should clear it up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great and healthy day. *



 Glad to have you here! 



UtahMama said:


> Oh dear. The magical fiber muffins I ate SIX of yesterday backfired (LOL, perfect pun!) and I ended up only losing .2 (point 2) lbs when I had been down 2 lbs pre-muffins.



I'm sure they will backfire so to speak in a few days! 



mousehouselover said:


> Do you have a Wii? I got started with yoga using the Wii Fit program. I know FIRTV and exercise on demand have yoga too. If you have FitTV and a DVR, you can record it and play it back everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fighting the healthy balance diet and no sweets battle...... Portion control...... great at lunch, horrible when I get home. Sweets are my biggest enemy. DH's ice cream run tonight did me in for the day..... I wish he was more supportive of my efforts.



No Wii for me. 


Sweets are my downfall too! I will buy sweet things (I have kids) I don't like so I am not tempted. I also have a drawer at home that has the kids snacks in it, I tell myself that is not my food so I don't touch it. I load it up with things I don't eat or like but they do.


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps!

I'm home today - no work for me.  But not for fun reasons.  Winston hurt his foot/leg, not sure, but he is limping around a lot.  I saw a small red scrape on his pad (the foot he seems to be favoring) so I am hoping its just a scrape that hurts a little to walk on, especially since I touched it with my finger and he did nothing.  But to be honest, I need a mental health day and nothing sounds better than snuggling with a gimpy puppy.  Plus if it does actually get worse, I can take him to the Vet without having to wait a couple days because I am swamped tomorrow and Friday.

Confession Time - I ate Wendy's last night.  And didn't count the points.  It wasn't even satisfying and to be honest, Wendy's is not my first choice of fast food.  But I had a little slip up and I am chugging the water today.  I'm pretty confident I have used up all my extra points for the week so I have 2 full days to hopefully drop a lb or so before weigh day on Friday.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> I'm home today - no work for me.  But not for fun reasons.  Winston hurt his foot/leg, not sure, but he is limping around a lot.  I saw a small red scrape on his pad (the foot he seems to be favoring) so I am hoping its just a scrape that hurts a little to walk on, especially since I touched it with my finger and he did nothing.  But to be honest, I need a mental health day and nothing sounds better than snuggling with a gimpy puppy.  Plus if it does actually get worse, I can take him to the Vet without having to wait a couple days because I am swamped tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> Confession Time - I ate Wendy's last night.  And didn't count the points.  It wasn't even satisfying and to be honest, Wendy's is not my first choice of fast food.  But I had a little slip up and I am chugging the water today.  I'm pretty confident I have used up all my extra points for the week so I have 2 full days to hopefully drop a lb or so before weigh day on Friday.



No worry's! Slip ups happen and there is no sense beating yourself up over it. Today is a new day and a fresh start. Do alot of self talking today and feel good about yourself and stay on plan! 


And give Winston a cuddle from me to!


----------



## monymony3471

So week two is SUPPOSED to be bad???  Those 2 pounds aren't budging.  I have extra points daily like 10 unused and I have yet to even consider extra points.  I am gonna try extra protein today and tomorrow.  Protein burns fat right?


Woke up to a lot of snow, so I went out and shoveled the drive and the walks all by myself.  AHEM!

So, I guess that will be my work out today, I have class tonight so I don't see me getting on the tread mill today.  

Pho Shizzle that water today! (I'm a dork I know)


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> So week two is SUPPOSED to be bad???  Those 2 pounds aren't budging.  I have extra points daily like 10 unused and I have yet to even consider extra points.  I am gonna try extra protein today and tomorrow.  Protein burns fat right?
> 
> 
> Woke up to a lot of snow, so I went out and shoveled the drive and the walks all by myself.  AHEM!
> 
> So, I guess that will be my work out today, I have class tonight so I don't see me getting on the tread mill today.
> 
> Pho Shizzle that water today! (I'm a dork I know)



Some people call it the second week slump.  Your body may be getting use to what you are doing and therefore the scale will not budge the second week.  which can be very discouraging especially if you are being super healthy.  The key is to stick with it!  I even read somewhere that you should indulge in a cheat meal your second week to ignite your metabolism especially if you have been eating the same things/amount of calories every day it might kick things up a notch.  which is hard to believe but its true.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> I'm home today - no work for me.  But not for fun reasons.  Winston hurt his foot/leg, not sure, but he is limping around a lot.  I saw a small red scrape on his pad (the foot he seems to be favoring) so I am hoping its just a scrape that hurts a little to walk on, especially since I touched it with my finger and he did nothing.  But to be honest, I need a mental health day and nothing sounds better than snuggling with a gimpy puppy.  Plus if it does actually get worse, I can take him to the Vet without having to wait a couple days because I am swamped tomorrow and Friday.


Sorry to hear your pooch is hurting.  My dog (7-year old Cocker Spaniel) hurts herself once every few months.  Either it is jumping off the bed, or mistiming a jump onto the back step after doing her business outside, or just landing funny after getting too excited and jumping off the couch.  She'll hobble around for a few days and then she's all better.  We've just learned that when it happens, to take it easy on her.  No walks, bring a bone to her instead of her going to get it.  Stuff like that.  Although, when she was a young pup she somehow hurt one of her pads, and we took her camping right after.  She had a miserable time walking on the dirt and gravel, so we went to a pet store near the camp grounds and got her some padded booties. She didn't like wearing the booties (she did sort of a duck walk before she got used to them), but she also wasn't in pain when she wore them.  So that might be an option for you.

My mid-week sneak peek this morning looks really good.  Here's hoping that holds up the next two days...


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi forgot to post weight loss from WW last night. Down .5! I thought for sure it was more.  Oh well new week beginning I shall strive to do better.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Hi forgot to post weight loss from WW last night. Down .5! I thought for sure it was more.  Oh well new week beginning I shall strive to do better.


Great job!  To paraphrase Dr. Seuss' Horton Hears a Who -- a loss is a loss, no matter how small.


----------



## UtahMama

Today would have been my mother's birthday. Mom passed away just before Mother's Day last May so I think I'll celebrate with an Angel Food cake tonight with some berries and whipped cream like-she-liked. How sweet of her to have her favorite cake be the "lightest". 

Just keeping that on the surface because I suspect I'll be craving the yummy comfort foods she used to make. These are the times I just need a little hug, even if it's a figurative/imaginary one. 

I just input all my food today on WW points tracker since I never know if I'll get slammed at work. It's nice because I brought all my food in a little cooler and know that if I get hungry, the cafeteria has a decent salad bar and lots of fruit choices. I LOVE that fruit are "free" because I haaaaaate being hungry while dieting. Knowing I can have a piece of fruit any time I want, keeps me sane.


----------



## gudrench3

Hey there, just wanted to give you a little extra support and hug today.  I know there will be some tough times, but hang in there.  And think of how proud she is if you have a "lighter" cake in her memory versus some bad choices.   

Thinking of you today!!!


----------



## UtahMama

gudrench3 said:


> Hey there, just wanted to give you a little extra support and hug today.  I know there will be some tough times, but hang in there.  And think of how proud she is if you have a "lighter" cake in her memory versus some bad choices.
> 
> Thinking of you today!!!



Thank You!


----------



## DisneyLaura

lovealldisney said:


> I am so sorry Laura!  It's hard loosing a parent mine are both gone, a long time now but I still cry, I miss them so much. I think its because I lost them when I was so young there is so much I would have loved to learn from them but being as young as I was I was more into what I wanted to do at the time and not take time for them. I regret that.
> 
> For those that still have a parent take the TIME to be with them and learn! You never know when it will be there time, heck we don't even know when it will be our time.



Both me and by hubby's parents are gone (all early in their years).  My mother was the last one to go and it kills me. It's only been a year so I know it's still "fresh"  



lovealldisney said:


> We should compare notes about are sons! Kids with autism are all so different and each one is affected differently. My son has a hard time with reading and comprehension, and orginization to,  where as he is a wiz at math and science. I swear he has a calculator in his brain. And he loves his car and is putzing with it all the time!
> 
> He LOVES music his Ipod is his favorite thing, what is nice with the high school he attends they allow the kids to have MP3 players. He uses his everday it blocks out all the other noise around him. For some reason it helps him consentrate better??  Thats funny you should mention that your son loved commercials at that age mine love music! Especially music from Barney! We sang those songs all the time, and songs from the Lion King!



MY nephew is 10 and he loved Barney too, he's autistic too.  He's very good at math as well.  His favorite show is Deal or No Deal!



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Hi everyone!!!
> 
> It's really great to "see" alot of the peeps again. I'm sooo excited for all that have lost weight. I'm joining once again and would love to lose 25 lbs. However, I can't walk or exercise until my knee is better. I have a bacterial infection in my left knee and it's really swollen and tender but the antibiotics should clear it up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great and healthy day. *



Hi there - welcome back



UtahMama said:


> Oh dear. The magical fiber muffins I ate SIX of yesterday backfired (LOL, perfect pun!) and I ended up only losing .2 (point 2) lbs when I had been down 2 lbs pre-muffins.



Weigh yourself at home tomorrow and I bet the number will be better



Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> I'm home today - no work for me.  But not for fun reasons.  Winston hurt his foot/leg, not sure, but he is limping around a lot.  I saw a small red scrape on his pad (the foot he seems to be favoring) so I am hoping its just a scrape that hurts a little to walk on, especially since I touched it with my finger and he did nothing.  But to be honest, I need a mental health day and nothing sounds better than snuggling with a gimpy puppy.  Plus if it does actually get worse, I can take him to the Vet without having to wait a couple days because I am swamped tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> Confession Time - I ate Wendy's last night.  And didn't count the points.  It wasn't even satisfying and to be honest, Wendy's is not my first choice of fast food.  But I had a little slip up and I am chugging the water today.  I'm pretty confident I have used up all my extra points for the week so I have 2 full days to hopefully drop a lb or so before weigh day on Friday.



Sorry about Winston, hope he starts to feel better.  

Everyone has slip ups - everyone!  No worries - today is a new day 



monymony3471 said:


> Woke up to a lot of snow, so I went out and shoveled the drive and the walks all by myself.  AHEM!



We got 15 inches here from last night



lovealldisney said:


> Hi forgot to post weight loss from WW last night. Down .5! I thought for sure it was more.  Oh well new week beginning I shall strive to do better.



Hey something is better than nothing



UtahMama said:


> Today would have been my mother's birthday. Mom passed away just before Mother's Day last May so I think I'll celebrate with an Angel Food cake tonight with some berries and whipped cream like-she-liked. How sweet of her to have her favorite cake be the "lightest".



Happy Birthday to your mom   The first year is the worst!  ENjoy your cake

Ok peeps!  Good afternoon.  No school today we got 15 inches of snow here (I'm in CT).  I did not eat breakfast yet and it's 1:20 pm.  I'm going to make omelets for everyone and I'm going to just have egg whites with onion, tomato and a little cheese.  Dinner is chicken but I don't know what to do with it.  I wish it were summer because then we could grill - I can't even get to my grill! 

I really wanna do some sort of exercise DVD or something today as I have not walked because of the snow and ice on our streets.

Talk to everyone later gotta go eat something


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Today would have been my mother's birthday. Mom passed away just before Mother's Day last May so I think I'll celebrate with an Angel Food cake tonight with some berries and whipped cream like-she-liked. How sweet of her to have her favorite cake be the "lightest".
> 
> Just keeping that on the surface because I suspect I'll be craving the yummy comfort foods she used to make. These are the times I just need a little hug, even if it's a figurative/imaginary one.
> 
> I just input all my food today on WW points tracker since I never know if I'll get slammed at work. It's nice because I brought all my food in a little cooler and know that if I get hungry, the cafeteria has a decent salad bar and lots of fruit choices. I LOVE that fruit are "free" because I haaaaaate being hungry while dieting. Knowing I can have a piece of fruit any time I want, keeps me sane.




 It's tough but hang in there. My mom died on Jan. 2nd 2000, 9 months before my wedding I was 22. I'm grateful she was able to see me in my wedding gown. 

It's funny my DD is soooo much like her! Is left handed like her, loves all of her favorite foods, loves to draw and is so creative! Kinda eerie.... I tell my DD she must have spent alot of time with her grandma in heaven before she was concieved! 

Wendy be soooo thankful you had your mom here for so long.


----------



## Wonders10

, Wendy!

Winston is still being gimpy  But, he's putting all his weight on it and it doesn't seem to stop him from jumping on and off couches and beds or running around the apartment with a flip flop .  I think I will really worry if he stops putting weight on it or flinches if I touch it.  He was at daycare the past 2 days where he plays hardcore and he got groomed Monday so maybe they nicked him accidentally and its just starting to hurt or he played too rough.  Who knows, I'm just going to keep an eye on it.  

Can anyone recommend a good 0-pt (or 1-pt) coffee creamer?  I'm going to start having iced coffee in the morning instead of my diet coke but I don't want to add any points and I really need some kind of milky product that will add some sweetness and flavor.  

I'm doing really well staying on points despite my slip up yesterday.  And the fact that I have been home all day which is dangerous for me.  I have about 6 pts left and I am stuffed from dinner so I think I am in good shape


----------



## monymony3471

I maxed out my daily points with protein today.  I was in the mood to eat, so I did accordingly.



Ready for this week to be over!

Wendy:  thinking of you and your yummy cake!


----------



## dwheatl

Wendy, sending you a hug. My dad died 8 years ago this month, and I still miss him terribly. My sister sent me a Santa Cruz calendar for Christmas, and I cried when I went to hang it up yesterday. The first picture is of the lighthouse point where we sailed out to sprinkle Dad's ashes. 
Hope your cake was yummy and full of happy memories.





Wonders10 said:


> , Wendy!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good 0-pt (or 1-pt) coffee creamer?  I'm going to start having iced coffee in the morning instead of my diet coke but I don't want to add any points and I really need some kind of milky product that will add some sweetness and flavor.


 I use a half cup of light vanilla soy milk in my 2-3 cups of decaf in the morning. If you heat the soy milk, it's like a vanilla latte.

My good friend who comes over to watch mysteries with me joined WW tonight. that will make mystery night more diet friendly.


----------



## LMO429

I think I am falling victim to the second week slump I did a pre weigh in and im only down .3 pounds and I have been exercising more this week so go figure.  I'm hoping its muscle I feel super sore.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

Do any of you have a reward system set up for when you hit certain milestones?  I really like having something to look forward to so I thought it might be motivating.  

For example, I am going to treat myself with something (not food) for every 10% I lose.  And I will have to do that 4 times to hit my goal weight.  I'm stilll working out the logistics of what I will actually reward myself with but I know the first 10% will be a new Vera Bradley bag for spring since I love the new colors.  A lilly pulitzer dress is on there somewhere I think too, but not til closer to the end so it fits.  And I want a trip to disney in there somewhere as well, to stay at a resort we have never stayed at, like the GF.  Or return to another deluxe that I love like the BC or Poly since our trips are done on the cheap these days.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Do any of you have a reward system set up for when you hit certain milestones?  I really like having something to look forward to so I thought it might be motivating.
> 
> For example, I am going to treat myself with something (not food) for every 10% I lose.  And I will have to do that 4 times to hit my goal weight.  I'm stilll working out the logistics of what I will actually reward myself with but I know the first 10% will be a new Vera Bradley bag for spring since I love the new colors.  A lilly pulitzer dress is on there somewhere I think too, but not til closer to the end so it fits.  And I want a trip to disney in there somewhere as well, to stay at a resort we have never stayed at, like the GF.  Or return to another deluxe that I love like the BC or Poly since our trips are done on the cheap these days.




I am thinking of buying something from Victoria Secret.....  That is for when I reach my goal weight.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I think I am falling victim to the second week slump I did a pre weigh in and im only down .3 pounds and I have been exercising more this week so go figure.  I'm hoping its muscle I feel super sore.



CURSES! LoL! I'm hopint my 3rd week will show 1-2 to keep me on track. I weigh again on Tuesday 

Good for you on the sore muscles! 



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Do any of you have a reward system set up for when you hit certain milestones?  I really like having something to look forward to so I thought it might be motivating.
> 
> For example, I am going to treat myself with something (not food) for every 10% I lose.  And I will have to do that 4 times to hit my goal weight.  I'm stilll working out the logistics of what I will actually reward myself with but I know the first 10% will be a new Vera Bradley bag for spring since I love the new colors.  A lilly pulitzer dress is on there somewhere I think too, but not til closer to the end so it fits.  And I want a trip to disney in there somewhere as well, to stay at a resort we have never stayed at, like the GF.  Or return to another deluxe that I love like the BC or Poly since our trips are done on the cheap these days.



I'm thinking something Disney-related since I'm STARVED for ANYthing Disney. I'll keep thinking about this. I do love charm bracelets...Hmmm


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> I am thinking of buying something from Victoria Secret.....  That is for when I reach my goal weight.



Yayyyy! THIS is good...when I feel all cute UNDER my clothes, my good attitude carries over in all the little things I do. Knowing I've got adorable and sexy under-things when I'm at the carwash,Walmart, or wherever, though I might be in shleppy scrubs,,,makes it like a funny secret to me. I know Im a weirdo.


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Yayyyy! THIS is good...when I feel all cute UNDER my clothes, my good attitude carries over in all the little things I do. Knowing I've got adorable and sexy under-things when I'm at the carwash,Walmart, or wherever, though I might be in shleppy scrubs,,,makes it like a funny secret to me. I know Im a weirdo.




I feel the same way.


----------



## monymony3471

Help I'm in a funk and I cant get out of it!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Help I'm in a funk and I cant get out of it!



What happened?! Why are you in a funk?!


----------



## LMO429

When is your next trip to WDW?  Mine will be this upcoming October 2011..I will be there from the 17th - 26.  

I usually go to wdw every 6 months but I have to say even though I had such an amazing time on my last trip.  I feel like there is not enough new things going on for me to go every 6 months like I use to.  I do miss it but I can't justify the money for two trips in one year anymore.


----------



## lovealldisney

monymony3471 said:


> Help I'm in a funk and I cant get out of it!



What's going on? What can we do?


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> When is your next trip to WDW?  Mine will be this upcoming October 2011..I will be there from the 17th - 26.
> 
> I usually go to wdw every 6 months but I have to say even though I had such an amazing time on my last trip.  I feel like there is not enough new things going on for me to go every 6 months like I use to.  I do miss it but I can't justify the money for two trips in one year anymore.



I live just 2 hours away so its not quite as difficult for me to find the time to go, but the money is the kicker for me.  But even though I am starting to get bit by the disney bug, I feel like it doesn't bite me quite as often anymore and I don't get quite as excited about going as I used to.  My signature says I have a trip planned for this summer but I actually cancelled the hotel a couple days ago.  My mom, cousin and I are probably going to do something a little less expensive and go to St. Augustine, FL - we've never been and have always wanted to go.  A few days there to shop, sight see and hit the beaches.  I almost was going to plan a trip for President's Day weekend, but decided against it, then for my spring break, then decided against it.  So that is why I think I am going to make a disney weekend (at a deluxe resort) one of my rewards for losing weight.  Although who knows how long it will take me to get to that weight!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 0-pt (or 1-pt) coffee creamer?  I'm going to start having iced coffee in the morning instead of my diet coke but I don't want to add any points and I really need some kind of milky product that will add some sweetness and flavor.



I just use half and half, sometimes fat free half and half but maybe try a flavored one



dwheatl said:


> Hope your cake was yummy and full of happy memories. I use a half cup of light vanilla soy milk in my 2-3 cups of decaf in the morning. If you heat the soy milk, it's like a vanilla latte.
> 
> My good friend who comes over to watch mysteries with me joined WW tonight. that will make mystery night more diet friendly.



Yeah for your friend.  Yummy I might have to try that with my coffee.  Love me a latte



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Do any of you have a reward system set up for when you hit certain milestones?  I really like having something to look forward to so I thought it might be motivating.
> 
> For example, I am going to treat myself with something (not food) for every 10% I lose.  And I will have to do that 4 times to hit my goal weight.  I'm stilll working out the logistics of what I will actually reward myself with but I know the first 10% will be a new Vera Bradley bag for spring since I love the new colors.  A lilly pulitzer dress is on there somewhere I think too, but not til closer to the end so it fits.  And I want a trip to disney in there somewhere as well, to stay at a resort we have never stayed at, like the GF.  Or return to another deluxe that I love like the BC or Poly since our trips are done on the cheap these days.



I think the most expensive thing you should save for your goal. I don't really have any except the fact that I will need clothes.  I haven't bought nice clothes in so many years.   



UtahMama said:


> Yayyyy! THIS is good...when I feel all cute UNDER my clothes, my good attitude carries over in all the little things I do. Knowing I've got adorable and sexy under-things when I'm at the carwash,Walmart, or wherever, though I might be in shleppy scrubs,,,makes it like a funny secret to me. I know Im a weirdo.



I agree nice undies and bra makes you feel pretty 



monymony3471 said:


> Help I'm in a funk and I cant get out of it!



What's wrong!!!!!



Wonders10 said:


> I live just 2 hours away so its not quite as difficult for me to find the time to go, but the money is the kicker for me.  But even though I am starting to get bit by the disney bug, I feel like it doesn't bite me quite as often anymore and I don't get quite as excited about going as I used to.  My signature says I have a trip planned for this summer but I actually cancelled the hotel a couple days ago.  My mom, cousin and I are probably going to do something a little less expensive and go to St. Augustine, FL - we've never been and have always wanted to go.  A few days there to shop, sight see and hit the beaches.  I almost was going to plan a trip for President's Day weekend, but decided against it, then for my spring break, then decided against it.  So that is why I think I am going to make a disney weekend (at a deluxe resort) one of my rewards for losing weight.  Although who knows how long it will take me to get to that weight!



Doesn't matter how long it takes to get to that weight, that's a "prize" for you if that's really what you want to do.



Well I did a pre-friday weigh in for me this morning and I'm really happy.  I exercised yesterday too.  I have a Walk Away the Pounds DVD and it actually goes by miles, I only did a mile but hey that's better than nothing right.  Gonna to do it again tonight but try to go to 2 miles tonight.  Doing good with my food.  After dinner is hard for me because I get bored if there is nothing on TV for me to watch and I need a new book to read (just ordered one from Barnes and Noble, so I'm good with that in a couple days).  I tend to eat when I'm bored, so that's a problem.  I went and took a nice hot bath last night and then just talked with DH a little before heading to bed.

The kids are home again today because of the snow we got yesterday so food is going to be an issue, my DD5 eats ALL DAY.


----------



## monymony3471

I wonder if I'm pre-menopausal.  I'm having some personal issues and of course it has to come when I am trying to diet.  Stress of school starting, which the first week always overwhelms me, until I get into a routine.

My mood was way too funky this morning, and I was afraid to start any eating until I figured some crap out.  I'm a very emotional eater.  

Plus my sister is having surgery tomorrow to remove an unknown mass in her abdomin.  

Oh and my DH gets to go to Orlando next week for work staying in one of those other hotels but on Disney property and I'm extremely jealous and having a pitty party over it. And I can't go!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> Today would have been my mother's birthday. Mom passed away just before Mother's Day last May so I think I'll celebrate with an Angel Food cake tonight with some berries and whipped cream like-she-liked. How sweet of her to have her favorite cake be the "lightest".
> 
> Just keeping that on the surface because I suspect I'll be craving the yummy comfort foods she used to make. These are the times I just need a little hug, even if it's a figurative/imaginary one.


So sorry about this.  Hope you took time yesterday to remember the good times you had with her...



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Do any of you have a reward system set up for when you hit certain milestones?  I really like having something to look forward to so I thought it might be motivating.


This is going to be extremely cheesy, but for me the milestone IS the reward.  Like when I reach a new 10-pound level (160's, 150's, etc.) I celebrate the fact that I have a new number to start my weight.  It's like the weight loss is the reward for the hard work I put in to achieve it. I guess I'm just too cheap to buy something new for myself, and like you said food rewards seem a little counterintuitive.



LMO429 said:


> When is your next trip to WDW?  Mine will be this upcoming October 2011..I will be there from the 17th - 26.
> 
> I usually go to wdw every 6 months but I have to say even though I had such an amazing time on my last trip.  I feel like there is not enough new things going on for me to go every 6 months like I use to.  I do miss it but I can't justify the money for two trips in one year anymore.


Unless we have a surprise addition to our family next year, our next trip should be September 2012.  We're planning on driving down for the first time.  We had gone every other year since we went on our honeymoon in 2005, but after this last trip we decided to take an extra year off.  We felt sort of burnt out on Disney World and figured we'd take a little longer break.  Of course, now that it's been over a year since our last trip, I'm starting to get that itch again and regret waiting three years. 

Well Peeps, last day until weigh-in.  Make sure you do something positive today to help acheive whatever goals you have in mind.  Good luck, and let's see some great numbers tomorrow!


----------



## Wonders10

monymony3471 said:


> I wonder if I'm pre-menopausal.  I'm having some personal issues and of course it has to come when I am trying to diet.  Stress of school starting, which the first week always overwhelms me, until I get into a routine.
> 
> My mood was way too funky this morning, and I was afraid to start any eating until I figured some crap out.  I'm a very emotional eater.
> 
> Plus my sister is having surgery tomorrow to remove an unknown mass in her abdomin.
> 
> Oh and my DH gets to go to Orlando next week for work staying in one of those other hotels but on Disney property and I'm extremely jealous and having a pitty party over it. And I can't go!



 sorry you are having a rough time lately.  I hate change and stressful situations and they always seem to happen all at once - maybe that's why they seem so stressful.  I was in the dumps on Sunday for no real reason and it just passed - hopefully your blue mood does too soon!

My DSIL's sister just returned from that hotel after a couple days there for work.  She couldn't care less that it was in the middle of the happiest place on earth.  Lucky duck.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> This is going to be extremely cheesy, but for me the milestone IS the reward.  Like when I reach a new 10-pound level (160's, 150's, etc.) I celebrate the fact that I have a new number to start my weight.  It's like the weight loss is the reward for the hard work I put in to achieve it. I guess I'm just too cheap to buy something new for myself, and like you said food rewards seem a little counterintuitive.
> 
> Unless we have a surprise addition to our family next year, our next trip should be September 2012.  We're planning on driving down for the first time.  We had gone every other year since we went on our honeymoon in 2005, but after this last trip we decided to take an extra year off.  We felt sort of burnt out on Disney World and figured we'd take a little longer break.  Of course, now that it's been over a year since our last trip, I'm starting to get that itch again and regret waiting three years.



It's not cheesy - well it is a little cheesy - but I like stuff  The disney thing is a little extravagant but its been over 10 years since I was at the world "skinny" and I want to really enjoy myself there and not feel tired, sloppy and fat.  Plus I will take any excuse to book a disney trip.  

I calculated an approximate time that I could potentially reach my goal weight and it seems to be September/October so I'm hoping that sometime between then and December I will take my reward trip.

An unexpected addition?  Does that mean you are _planning_ a new addition in the future?  Not to get in your personal business, just curious if there will be new peep babies in our future.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wonders10 said:


> An unexpected addition?  Does that mean you are _planning_ a new addition in the future?  Not to get in your personal business, just curious if there will be new peep babies in our future.


It's probably most accurate to say that we aren't trying to stop it from happening.  If it does, that's great.  If not, that's ok too.  We're just letting nature take its course.  

Time to head downstairs for a workout.  45 minutes on the treadmill, and then five 3-minute rounds with the heavy bag. 

Have a great night everybody!


----------



## UtahMama

I almost forgot about Friday weigh-days! It'll keep me on track better for my normal Tuesday weigh-day...sort of a "preview".

Back away from the muffins!!!


For dinner I want BREAKFAST! Got some turkey bacon and eggs and I've already recorded them. No more points for a beer  tonight. LOL (ugh).

Monica


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> I wonder if I'm pre-menopausal.  I'm having some personal issues and of course it has to come when I am trying to diet.  Stress of school starting, which the first week always overwhelms me, until I get into a routine.
> 
> My mood was way too funky this morning, and I was afraid to start any eating until I figured some crap out.  I'm a very emotional eater.
> 
> Plus my sister is having surgery tomorrow to remove an unknown mass in her abdomen.
> 
> Oh and my DH gets to go to Orlando next week for work staying in one of those other hotels but on Disney property and I'm extremely jealous and having a pity party over it. And I can't go!


 I'm sending you a hug. I felt really down yesterday. I cried and told my DH I didn't want to go to work. I cried twice at work (but not in front of anyone, thank God). That combination of hormones and circumstances is a bear to deal with, so you have my sympathy. Sending prayers for your sister and hoping that the pity party blows over soon.


----------



## dwheatl

Yikes. We went to Chili's for dinner tonight, and I had a Santa Fe Wrap w/low-fat ranch. I just looked now, and it was 17 pts! (Not to mention the margarita I had). Good thing I had a lot of extra points left over this week, but I think I'll put off my weigh-in until Sat. That's the day I usually do my WW weigh-in, anyway.


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning!

*-3.8 lbs!!!*


I don't know how I did it, considering I used every one of my 35 points this week plus more I think and I had popcorn for a snack last night.  And my pre-weigh in number was nowhere near this much down.  I even weighed myself 3 times and kept getting the same number!  But...I'm gonna take it and work my you know what off this week so it doesn't pop back up and keeps going down!  I'll be buying that new Vera bag soon!   Good luck to everyone else weighing today!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps!

Friday weigh in not sure if I should compare weight taken at WW I know scales can be off, I also weigh in in the evenings at WW verses weighing in on Friday. 

I think I will go by my scale Friday to Friday for weigh in here. And go by Tuesday to Tuesday for WW. 

Hope I didn't confuse you all. Just me rambling. 

Ok so the difference for in weight from last Friday is:














-1.0 lbs. 


Not bad I'll take it. I don't want rapid weight loss.  

I'll let you know what my weight loss is on Tuesday at WW. Ok today I'm meeting a girlfriend for lunch and she wants to go to a CHINESE BUFFET! What would you recommed I eat! HELP!!!!

Have a great day eat healthy and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *-3.8 lbs!!!*
> 
> 
> I don't know how I did it, considering I used every one of my 35 points this week plus more I think and I had popcorn for a snack last night.  And my pre-weigh in number was nowhere near this much down.  I even weighed myself 3 times and kept getting the same number!  But...I'm gonna take it and work my you know what off this week so it doesn't pop back up and keeps going down!  I'll be buying that new Vera bag soon!   Good luck to everyone else weighing today!



Awsome job! 



dwheatl said:


> Yikes. We went to Chili's for dinner tonight, and I had a Santa Fe Wrap w/low-fat ranch. I just looked now, and it was 17 pts! (Not to mention the margarita I had). Good thing I had a lot of extra points left over this week, but I think I'll put off my weigh-in until Sat. That's the day I usually do my WW weigh-in, anyway.




 Remind me not to eat at Chilli's! Lots of water today! 




UtahMama said:


> I almost forgot about Friday weigh-days! It'll keep me on track better for my normal Tuesday weigh-day...sort of a "preview".
> 
> Back away from the muffins!!!
> 
> 
> For dinner I want BREAKFAST! Got some turkey bacon and eggs and I've already recorded them. No more points for a beer  tonight. LOL (ugh).
> 
> Monica




I LOVE breakfast for dinner. I don't dig the turkey bacon, I gotta have the good old greasy pork bacon. I think I like it more because growing up my dad would fry the eggs in the bacon fat!  But it was oh so good. Now that I think of it I think he fried ALOT of things in bacon fat! 




WI_DisneyFan said:


> It's probably most accurate to say that we aren't trying to stop it from happening.  If it does, that's great.  If not, that's ok too.  We're just letting nature take its course.
> 
> Time to head downstairs for a workout.  45 minutes on the treadmill, and then five 3-minute rounds with the heavy bag.
> 
> Have a great night everybody!



Well I hope when nature does happen you don't have sympathy hunger pains!


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Friday weigh in not sure if I should compare weight taken at WW I know scales can be off, I also weigh in in the evenings at WW verses weighing in on Friday.
> 
> I think I will go by my scale Friday to Friday for weigh in here. And go by Tuesday to Tuesday for WW.
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you all. Just me rambling.
> 
> Ok so the difference for in weight from last Friday is:
> 
> -1.0 lbs.
> 
> 
> Not bad I'll take it. I don't want rapid weight loss.
> 
> I'll let you know what my weight loss is on Tuesday at WW. Ok today I'm meeting a girlfriend for lunch and she wants to go to a CHINESE BUFFET! What would you recommed I eat! HELP!!!!
> 
> Have a great day eat healthy and have a wonderful weekend.



A loss is a loss!  If you don't want to confuse yourself, you could always just post your Tuesday WW numbers on Friday.  Just a thought 

Hmmm, Chinese Buffets...Well salad is always a good filler food, wonton soup isn't that bad I don't believe (you know, as far as chinese buffet food goes).  Maybe some of the mixed veggies.  I've gotten beef and brocolli at food courts and it is surprisingly low in points compared to some of the other fried options, like the orange or sweet and sour chicken.  Sometimes they have sushi, which I don't like, but could be considered to be on the lighter side.  And just one plate of food.  No seconds.  Or have a big salad or bowl of soup, then go get the hot food.  And tons of water!  Good Luck - you will do great!  Plus I am a firm believer in the idea that you need to eater higher point meals every once in awhile to shock your system.  I think it helps with the weight loss.


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> I wonder if I'm pre-menopausal.  I'm having some personal issues and of course it has to come when I am trying to diet.  Stress of school starting, which the first week always overwhelms me, until I get into a routine.
> 
> My mood was way too funky this morning, and I was afraid to start any eating until I figured some crap out.  I'm a very emotional eater.
> 
> Plus my sister is having surgery tomorrow to remove an unknown mass in her abdomin.
> 
> Oh and my DH gets to go to Orlando next week for work staying in one of those other hotels but on Disney property and I'm extremely jealous and having a pitty party over it. And I can't go!



Sorry my friend 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Unless we have a surprise addition to our family next year, our next trip should be September 2012.  We're planning on driving down for the first time.  We had gone every other year since we went on our honeymoon in 2005, but after this last trip we decided to take an extra year off.  We felt sort of burnt out on Disney World and figured we'd take a little longer break.  Of course, now that it's been over a year since our last trip, I'm starting to get that itch again and regret waiting three years.
> 
> Well Peeps, last day until weigh-in.  Make sure you do something positive today to help acheive whatever goals you have in mind.  Good luck, and let's see some great numbers tomorrow!



Aaron I understand about the skipping an extra year.  We were able to go for 4 days in April 2010 and then for 9 days in Nov/Dec 2010 and let me tell you my kids are asking when we can go back so I told them yesterday in 3 years. We usually don't go but every 5 years but I think with the kids on my side I can squeak two earlier.



UtahMama said:


> I almost forgot about Friday weigh-days! It'll keep me on track better for my normal Tuesday weigh-day...sort of a "preview".
> 
> Back away from the muffins!!!
> 
> 
> For dinner I want BREAKFAST! Got some turkey bacon and eggs and I've already recorded them. No more points for a beer  tonight. LOL (ugh).
> 
> Monica



I love breakfast for dinner too



Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *-3.8 lbs!!!*
> 
> 
> I don't know how I did it, considering I used every one of my 35 points this week plus more I think and I had popcorn for a snack last night.  And my pre-weigh in number was nowhere near this much down.  I even weighed myself 3 times and kept getting the same number!  But...I'm gonna take it and work my you know what off this week so it doesn't pop back up and keeps going down!  I'll be buying that new Vera bag soon!   Good luck to everyone else weighing today!



Great job!



lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> -1.0 lbs.
> 
> 
> Not bad I'll take it. I don't want rapid weight loss.
> 
> I'll let you know what my weight loss is on Tuesday at WW. Ok today I'm meeting a girlfriend for lunch and she wants to go to a CHINESE BUFFET! What would you recommed I eat! HELP!!!!
> 
> Have a great day eat healthy and have a wonderful weekend.



Great job on the loss.  Chinese buffet - chicken no rice - that's a hard one for me

Well guess yesterday I had a big number and this morning not so big but I'll take it.  I didn't do go with my water and I had a little extra chicken for dinner, I was hungry.  For this week I'm

- 1.0 lb

Gotta go get ready for work and the kids school.

Have a skinny day today my peeps


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> A loss is a loss!  If you don't want to confuse yourself, you could always just post your Tuesday WW numbers on Friday.  Just a thought
> 
> Hmmm, Chinese Buffets...Well salad is always a good filler food, wonton soup isn't that bad I don't believe (you know, as far as chinese buffet food goes).  Maybe some of the mixed veggies.  I've gotten beef and brocolli at food courts and it is surprisingly low in points compared to some of the other fried options, like the orange or sweet and sour chicken.  Sometimes they have sushi, which I don't like, but could be considered to be on the lighter side.  And just one plate of food.  No seconds.  Or have a big salad or bowl of soup, then go get the hot food.  And tons of water!  Good Luck - you will do great!  Plus I am a firm believer in the idea that you need to eater higher point meals every once in awhile to shock your system.  I think it helps with the weight loss.




We are seeing a movie afterwards and I keep telling myself think to think of how I would feel if I over eat and have to sit through a 2 hour movie. Hopefully that will do the trick. And to not be starving when I get to the Chinese place I think I'll eat some fruit to fill up a little so I don't go hog wild!


----------



## LMO429

Happy Friday Peeps!

I am down 0.8 pounds.  Not exactly exciting.  But i did work out this week ALOT using weights so I am assuming its muscle. I am hoping for a better number next week.


----------



## LMO429

Chinese Buffet can be tricky.  I would go for the steamed dumplings...Steamed veggies..

If you have anything in particular that you enjoy to eat I can look up the points value on ww (i do not know if you are following that program or not?)

You may get lucky some chinese buffets now offer sushi/japanese food as well.  If thats the case stick to some california rolls or something like that.

Or do what Bethenny Frankels says to do: "Taste Everything..Eat Nothing!"

which means just have a couple of bits of food that you know are high in caloric value but dont mindlessly eat it till the point that it is gone..  Really focus on and enjoy each bite but dont over do it

enjoy


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> Chinese Buffet can be tricky.  I would go for the steamed dumplings...Steamed veggies..
> 
> If you have anything in particular that you enjoy to eat I can look up the points value on ww (i do not know if you are following that program or not?)
> 
> You may get lucky some chinese buffets now offer sushi/japanese food as well.  If thats the case stick to some california rolls or something like that.
> 
> Or do what Bethenny Frankels says to do: "Taste Everything..Eat Nothing!"
> 
> which means just have a couple of bits of food that you know are high in caloric value but dont mindlessly eat it till the point that it is gone..  Really focus on and enjoy each bite but dont over do it
> 
> enjoy




Yes I'm doing WW to, I've been looking at the web site too. Thanks for offering to help.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Quick flyby this morning.  Lots of great numbers so far this morning.  Awesome job everybody!  I had one one my best weeks in a while -- *lost 2.2 pounds*.  That loss puts me at an all time low adult weight of 142 even, 12 pounds from my (recently updated) goal weight of 130.  (Oh, and two pounds away from a triple digit total loss...)Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Looks like everyone is having a good week

I weighed in again today I am down 1.4 pounds from yesterday  go figure?! but ill take it

What is everyone doing this weekend?!


----------



## dwheatl

Down 1 lb. for the week. The good thing about tracking is, I felt like I blew it Thursday night when I went out to dinner. I tracked it all anyway, and found out I had about 6 pts. left over at the end of the week, plus about 10 exercise pts.So I really wasn't bad at all, I just used a lot of my pts. in one day and not so many in the others. If I hadn't been tracking, I probably would have just kept eating out of control.

We're going to an engagement party for my niece tomorrow. My brother keeps complaining to me on what the wedding is costing. Let me just say, there are  places in this country that you could buy a house for what they are spending.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> Down 1 lb. for the week. The good thing about tracking is, I felt like I blew it Thursday night when I went out to dinner. I tracked it all anyway, and found out I had about 6 pts. left over at the end of the week, plus about 10 exercise pts.So I really wasn't bad at all, I just used a lot of my pts. in one day and not so many in the others. If I hadn't been tracking, I probably would have just kept eating out of control.
> 
> We're going to an engagement party for my niece tomorrow. My brother keeps complaining to me on what the wedding is costing. Let me just say, there are  places in this country that you could buy a house for what they are spending.



I love that about WW too.  Last weekend, I felt like I ate tons at my niece's party but I ended up okay and still had plenty of extra points leftover.  The "old" me would have threw in the towel and just kept eating.  And eating.  And it would have turned into a week of eating anything I wanted.

I'm nowhere near getting married but I'd be lying if I said I don't think about that day.  And granted I don't have that much money to put towards it anyhow, I just can't imagine spending what some people spend on it.  Even if you have it to spend.  But to each his own.  Now, I would NOT turn down a Disney FairyTale Wedding if I had the chance 

Went shopping at a really nice mall down here with my mom and cousin today.  I'm really trying to not spend a lot so I only bought some makeup, that I needed and planned on getting anyway.  Plus I made a good choice at lunch and got a subway sandwich and baked chips  I even had time to do my grocery shopping before I picked up Winston at daycare (he hadn't been in awhile and I wanted him to get good and tired).  Hoping to have a nice relaxing evening and then 2 more days off!  Love 3-day weekends 

Hope everyone is out having a fun and skinny time...the thread has been quiet.


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, sorry about the absence, I have had problems with logging in.  I had to change my password a few times and it still won't recognize what I change it too, so I have to use their garbaly jumbo password.  Frustrating and silly. Got logged out a few times, uggh!

Anyways, it was a hard week with those two pounds choosing to come back and hang on for dear life, not wanting to leave this body of mine, but perserverance pays off and in the end I am down from last week 1.6 pounds.

After two weeks on WW, I have lost a total of 10.6 pounds.  

I did not cave to the binge eating from my stress, instead I put that energy to good use on the tread mill.

Have a great day!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Hi, sorry about the absence, I have had problems with logging in.  I had to change my password a few times and it still won't recognize what I change it too, so I have to use their garbaly jumbo password.  Frustrating and silly. Got logged out a few times, uggh!
> 
> Anyways, it was a hard week with those two pounds choosing to come back and hang on for dear life, not wanting to leave this body of mine, but perserverance pays off and in the end I am down from last week 1.6 pounds.
> 
> After two weeks on WW, I have lost a total of 10.6 pounds.
> 
> I did not cave to the binge eating from my stress, instead I put that energy to good use on the tread mill.
> 
> Have a great day!



that is fantastic!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I love that about WW too.  Last weekend, I felt like I ate tons at my niece's party but I ended up okay and still had plenty of extra points leftover.  The "old" me would have threw in the towel and just kept eating.  And eating.  And it would have turned into a week of eating anything I wanted.
> 
> I'm nowhere near getting married but I'd be lying if I said I don't think about that day.  And granted I don't have that much money to put towards it anyhow, I just can't imagine spending what some people spend on it.  Even if you have it to spend.  But to each his own.  Now, I would NOT turn down a Disney FairyTale Wedding if I had the chance
> 
> Went shopping at a really nice mall down here with my mom and cousin today.  I'm really trying to not spend a lot so I only bought some makeup, that I needed and planned on getting anyway.  Plus I made a good choice at lunch and got a subway sandwich and baked chips  I even had time to do my grocery shopping before I picked up Winston at daycare (he hadn't been in awhile and I wanted him to get good and tired).  Hoping to have a nice relaxing evening and then 2 more days off!  Love 3-day weekends
> 
> Hope everyone is out having a fun and skinny time...the thread has been quiet.



I can have the same attitude when it comes to certain in my head "bad foods" once I eat them I tend to just say forget it and go to town, but that is what I love about ww because it makes bad foods not really bad and its ok to eat something that isnt the best for you just allow for it in your points, dont beat up yourself about it and move on.


----------



## dwheatl

My scales died. I thought it was the battery, so I went to Radio Shack and bought a 3 pack. Only it wasn't the battery, and I don't know if RS will take them back. I just ordered a new set of scales from Sears. If it's the same battery, I'll just keep them. Hope I can find them when the need arises.

Mony - Good job hanging in there. My biggest challenge is stress eating, and like many people, there's a lot of stress in my life. Thanks for the reminder that exercise is the best response to stress.


----------



## mousehouselover

Gotta post......gotta post......gotta post...... the system works if you work it. (I remember that from some where.)

I've felt like carp the last few days. Lots of ups and downs with the yahoos..... argghh; I hate teenaged growing pains. I even spent the first half of today in the ER with my oldest for a suspected appendicitis. Turned out to be a ruptured ovarian cyst. 

I've been pretty good on the food front. I was -1 lb for the week. It's not great but it's something. I've been busy and a bit overwhelmed at work and don't have a lot of energy when I get home. I feel like I could sleep for nearly a week.


----------



## monymony3471

mousehouselover said:


> Gotta post......gotta post......gotta post...... the system works if you work it. (I remember that from some where.)
> 
> I've felt like carp the last few days. Lots of ups and downs with the yahoos..... argghh; I hate teenaged growing pains. I even spent the first half of today in the ER with my oldest for a suspected appendicitis. Turned out to be a ruptured ovarian cyst.
> 
> I've been pretty good on the food front. I was -1 lb for the week. It's not great but it's something. I've been busy and a bit overwhelmed at work and don't have a lot of energy when I get home. I feel like I could sleep for nearly a week.



I started talking a supplement my mom gave me for women.  It's all natural, no additives, and it's intended for sensitive stomachs.  It's like 5 pills in a dose, but I have never felt better.  I have energy, I am not dogging it between 3pm and 5pm like I used to, I overall feel better, it could even be helping me with my depression, but that could be the exercise too.  Maybe you could look into a women's supplement at a health foods store.  

I am happy for your loss, how often can you say that????

This is GOING to be a good week, even though he is leaving tomorrow for FL.  I will need my peeps to carry me this week, pray for me, please.


----------



## Wonders10

Mony, , you will do great this week!  

 for everyone who posted their losses

 for those that didn't lose (or lose as much as they wanted) or haven't been around in a few days....you're coming back right?  I'm needy! 

I'm not gonna lie to you peeps, this was a little bit of a rough weekend food wise.  Started out strong on Saturday but its slowly fizzled and I didn't track at all yesterday.  But I have nothing naughty to eat in the house, and I am home all day getting some school work done.  And its rainy and gross out so I won't be tempted to go out and get anything.  Just going to really stay focused today.  I can do it!  I really need to see a loss this week.  

OT, I _really_ want to go to Disney.  I don't really have anyone to go with - my mom would probably go but I have a feeling its more for pity than actually wanting to go.  But I'm okay going solo - one of my Orlando friends could keep me company for a bit I'm sure.  Anyway, I have time at spring break, last week of March.  And they are having good specials on tickets and hotels for Florida residents.  But at the same time, I'm really trying to save more, spend less and get my credit card down.  I was thinking 3 nights - enough to feel like I've gotten away but I still have the rest of my week to actually do something productive at home.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## gudrench3

gudrench3 said:


> Hey team!  I have a loss....Woooo Whooooo!!!! I'm down to -3.4 pounds to 205.



Hey there, I haven't posted in a while...but I'm back now.  And I have a loss!!!  I'm down to 203 today!  So, I guess that would be -2 for me!  Woo who!

I hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Or do what Bethenny Frankels says to do: "Taste Everything..Eat Nothing!"



I meant to comment on this when I first read it, but forgot...are you a fan of hers?  I have loved her since she was on the Real Housewives.  Love her new show too btw, which starts its second season end of February!  Yes, I'm a dork...even friended her on facebook. 

I read her first book and really liked it...great, practical tips but for me to really lose weight, I need something more structured and with more "rules", like WW.  It allows me to eat anything, but I have a cutoff point to guide myself.  She is doing so many speaking appearances, but they are all in the New England/Mid-Atlantic area, never Florida!



gudrench3 said:


> Hey there, I haven't posted in a while...but I'm back now.  And I have a loss!!!  I'm down to 203 today!  So, I guess that would be -2 for me!  Woo who!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!



Congrats on the weight loss!  

My mom signed up today for WW...so she will be following the new program.  I'm glad she did because now we can keep each other accountable, even though we don't see each other every day.  Maybe once I get down there and look through her materials, I will switch over, but not sure yet.  So far what I'm doing is working.  

I mentioned my Disney bug and she actually seemed interested, and was going to ask my cousin if she would like to go as well since it is the flower and garden festival.  Question about POR alligator bayou rooms...we've stayed there MANY times, since my niece and nephew would use the trundle.  My cousin is 5'2" and can sleep standing up...would she have a horrible time sleeping in the trundle?  I just can't picture it since we haven't used one in awhile.


----------



## LMO429

Yes! I love bethenny frankel I am actually going to see her thurs night in red bank nj..she is having a tour..she is going to talk about her book etc I am looking forward to it


----------



## dwheatl

I'm eating some zero pt. soup that I made today. DH and I both have colds, so it's really hitting the spot.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Yes! I love bethenny frankel I am actually going to see her thurs night in red bank nj..she is having a tour..she is going to talk about her book etc I am looking forward to it



I am so jealous!  Please let us know how it was...and also how skinny she is  Sometimes I see photos of her and she almost seems too skinny, but then others she looks fine.



dwheatl said:


> I'm eating some zero pt. soup that I made today. DH and I both have colds, so it's really hitting the spot.



Feel better!


----------



## Shula8205

Hi Peeps!!  Well, it's been quite a few years since I was on this thread, but I remember all of you and I'm glad to see you're still here.  I am in desperate need of accountability and someone to laugh with as I start my weight loss journey all over again!!  

I'm proud to say I did lose 30 pounds following the last time I posted with all of you, and in February 2010 gave birth to our beautiful future Disney princess!!  While Addy is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I struggled with gestational diabetes during my pregnancy, and since she's been born I've been struggling to lose those 30 lbs. all over again!!  There's been a lot of changes in our lives, and I'm now loving being at home with her during the day but finding time to exercise and eating well haven't been my top priorities I'm ashamed to say.  My goal is to lose around 55 lbs. so I have a long road ahead!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Shula8205 said:


> Hi Peeps!!  Well, it's been quite a few years since I was on this thread, but I remember all of you and I'm glad to see you're still here.  I am in desperate need of accountability and someone to laugh with as I start my weight loss journey all over again!!
> 
> I'm proud to say I did lose 30 pounds following the last time I posted with all of you, and in February 2010 gave birth to our beautiful future Disney princess!!  While Addy is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I struggled with gestational diabetes during my pregnancy, and since she's been born I've been struggling to lose those 30 lbs. all over again!!  There's been a lot of changes in our lives, and I'm now loving being at home with her during the day but finding time to exercise and eating well haven't been my top priorities I'm ashamed to say.  My goal is to lose around 55 lbs. so I have a long road ahead!!!



Welcome back, and congratulations! There's no time like the present, and a little princess is a great reason to be doing this all over again.


----------



## lovealldisney

Shula8205 said:


> Hi Peeps!!  Well, it's been quite a few years since I was on this thread, but I remember all of you and I'm glad to see you're still here.  I am in desperate need of accountability and someone to laugh with as I start my weight loss journey all over again!!
> 
> I'm proud to say I did lose 30 pounds following the last time I posted with all of you, and in February 2010 gave birth to our beautiful future Disney princess!!  While Addy is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I struggled with gestational diabetes during my pregnancy, and since she's been born I've been struggling to lose those 30 lbs. all over again!!  There's been a lot of changes in our lives, and I'm now loving being at home with her during the day but finding time to exercise and eating well haven't been my top priorities I'm ashamed to say.  My goal is to lose around 55 lbs. so I have a long road ahead!!!



Welcome Back! and Congrats on the new little one! 



dwheatl said:


> I'm eating some zero pt. soup that I made today. DH and I both have colds, so it's really hitting the spot.



How was the 0 point soup? I supose with having colds you can't taste much!  It has cabbage in it doesn't it? Not sure about that not to big a fan of cabbage. 


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## monymony3471

Morning! 

You all ready for another great week?  I am!

Let's do this!!!!!!!!!

Drink your water, walk, park in the last spot, turn the music up loud and just dance!  

Have a skinny minnie day!


----------



## UtahMama

Ugh! Big time stress. I can't even guess what the number will be today! 
This week I have felt so hungry...like HUNGRY. Personal stress does that. I didnt track. I drank too much. I ate a slice of very gross birthday cake at a child's birthday party. Not one minute of exercise. Not one prayer or thankful moment this week. My lower back and upper hips area hurt sooooo bad (our bed is crappy?) I can barely walk after I sit too long. UGHHHH I dont feel like myself. I'm stressed about my surgery on the 25th (bladder "lift"). 

Ok. Ok. FOCUS. I'm at least here. I need to weigh today. I have my oatmeal on board (need to track). I have bottled water at the ready. I can do this. I need to get on that dang scale. 

SO proud of all y'all's losses! WW really does work!!!!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Ugh! Big time stress. I can't even guess what the number will be today!
> This week I have felt so hungry...like HUNGRY. Personal stress does that. I didnt track. I drank too much. I ate a slice of very gross birthday cake at a child's birthday party. Not one minute of exercise. Not one prayer or thankful moment this week. My lower back and upper hips area hurt sooooo bad (our bed is crappy?) I can barely walk after I sit too long. UGHHHH I dont feel like myself. I'm stressed about my surgery on the 25th (bladder "lift").
> 
> Ok. Ok. FOCUS. I'm at least here. I need to weigh today. I have my oatmeal on board (need to track). I have bottled water at the ready. I can do this. I need to get on that dang scale.
> 
> SO proud of all y'all's losses! WW really does work!!!!



dont stress wendy...the key is to just get back on track, weigh in and keep on keeping on.


----------



## UtahMama

Up 2.6....which I'm weirdly relieved. I SWORE it was going to be worse. . So, my total is 8.6 down so far. 

Thanks y'all for listening to me and posting positive stuff to take in! Glad I came here this morning. Mony, drinking water as we speak.


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Up 2.6....which I'm weirdly relieved. I SWORE it was going to be worse. . So, my total is 8.6 down so far.
> 
> Thanks y'all for listening to me and posting positive stuff to take in! Glad I came here this morning. Mony, drinking water as we speak.




Don't beat yourself up over this! We all have had set backs! Start new from right now! We're here if you need us.


----------



## Wonders10

Shula8205 said:


> Hi Peeps!!  Well, it's been quite a few years since I was on this thread, but I remember all of you and I'm glad to see you're still here.  I am in desperate need of accountability and someone to laugh with as I start my weight loss journey all over again!!
> 
> I'm proud to say I did lose 30 pounds following the last time I posted with all of you, and in February 2010 gave birth to our beautiful future Disney princess!!  While Addy is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I struggled with gestational diabetes during my pregnancy, and since she's been born I've been struggling to lose those 30 lbs. all over again!!  There's been a lot of changes in our lives, and I'm now loving being at home with her during the day but finding time to exercise and eating well haven't been my top priorities I'm ashamed to say.  My goal is to lose around 55 lbs. so I have a long road ahead!!!



Welcome Back!  Congrats on your little girl and for losing 30 lbs so far!



UtahMama said:


> Ugh! Big time stress. I can't even guess what the number will be today!
> This week I have felt so hungry...like HUNGRY. Personal stress does that. I didnt track. I drank too much. I ate a slice of very gross birthday cake at a child's birthday party. Not one minute of exercise. Not one prayer or thankful moment this week. My lower back and upper hips area hurt sooooo bad (our bed is crappy?) I can barely walk after I sit too long. UGHHHH I dont feel like myself. I'm stressed about my surgery on the 25th (bladder "lift").
> 
> Ok. Ok. FOCUS. I'm at least here. I need to weigh today. I have my oatmeal on board (need to track). I have bottled water at the ready. I can do this. I need to get on that dang scale.
> 
> SO proud of all y'all's losses! WW really does work!!!!



Sorry you are stressed and in a funk!  As hard as it is, try to keep your eating the one thing you can control and have positive results with!  


Ugh! AF has arrived...I didn't even realize it was already that time!  I'm hoping that explains the massive weight gain I had this morning when I did a mid-week sneak peek.  Otherwise I am screwed for Friday  I have been drinking a lot and spent most of my day in the bathroom - guess that's good.  Plus I ate a little too much sauerkraut last night at dinner.  Trying really hard to stay focused but I am craving chocolate, like M&M's BAD!

I've been having allergy issues for the past year, very unusual for me.  And for the past month or so I have had the most annoying cough, that I think is do to a post-nasal drip   I say that only because occasionally I will cough up "stuff" - sorry, TMI.  But its so annoying!  Especially since 1)it sounds horrible when I am in public 2)sometimes I feel like I am going to hurl I am coughing so hard and 3)it keeps me awake at night sometimes.  I know I should go to the doctor even though I'm not actually sick but I also remember from my internship days with older patients that there isn't much you can do for a post nasal drip other than some OTC medications, which I have yet to find one that does what I need it to do.  Just venting I guess


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> How was the 0 point soup? I suppose with having colds you can't taste much!  It has cabbage in it doesn't it? Not sure about that not to big a fan of cabbage.


 No cabbage in mine. I start with  2 bouillon cubes, granulated garlic, dried onions in a little hot water. Then I add a big can of tomato puree, then fill it with water and dump that in, 3 big zucchini, sliced, two handfuls of baby carrots, basil, oregano, black pepper. I cook it about 40 minutes, then puree it. DS got me an immersion blender for Christmas, and that makes it a lot easier. Can you tell I don't have a real recipe for this? If you have other, non-poot producing veggies, you can throw those in too. But I'm with you - no cabbage! I put lots of pepper in this time, because that's about all I can taste.



UtahMama said:


> Ugh! Big time stress. I can't even guess what the number will be today!
> This week I have felt so hungry...like HUNGRY. Personal stress does that. I didnt track. I drank too much. I ate a slice of very gross birthday cake at a child's birthday party. Not one minute of exercise. Not one prayer or thankful moment this week. My lower back and upper hips area hurt sooooo bad (our bed is crappy?) I can barely walk after I sit too long. UGHHHH I dont feel like myself. I'm stressed about my surgery on the 25th (bladder "lift").
> 
> Ok. Ok. FOCUS. I'm at least here. I need to weigh today. I have my oatmeal on board (need to track). I have bottled water at the ready. I can do this. I need to get on that dang scale.
> 
> SO proud of all y'all's losses! WW really does work!!!!



Sending you a big hug, girl. Don't you hate when you blow calories on something cruddy like disgusting cake? Like, it should have been a beautiful truffle or an exquisite lemon drop martini. Oh well, no do-overs, so we just pick up and move on, right?



Wonders10 said:


> I've been having allergy issues for the past year, very unusual for me.  And for the past month or so I have had the most annoying cough, that I think is do to a post-nasal drip   I say that only because occasionally I will cough up "stuff" - sorry, TMI.  But its so annoying!  Especially since 1)it sounds horrible when I am in public 2)sometimes I feel like I am going to hurl I am coughing so hard and 3)it keeps me awake at night sometimes.  I know I should go to the doctor even though I'm not actually sick but I also remember from my internship days with older patients that there isn't much you can do for a post nasal drip other than some OTC medications, which I have yet to find one that does what I need it to do.  Just venting I guess


 Have you tried saline spray. I feel like, when I use it, at least I get all my loogie-hawking done at once, in private. I always wonder if my neighbors think we've taken in some wino we found on the streets. (Sorry, I know that's not PC, but it's what I hear in my mind.)


monymony3471 said:


> Morning!
> 
> You all ready for another great week?  I am!
> 
> Let's do this!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Drink your water, walk, park in the last spot, turn the music up loud and just dance!
> 
> Have a skinny minnie day!


 I was too tired to workout today, but I'll drink some more water because you said so. Thanks for the pep talk.


----------



## monymony3471

monymony3471 said:


> Morning!
> 
> You all ready for another great week?  I am!
> 
> Let's do this!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Drink your water, walk, park in the last spot, turn the music up loud and just dance!
> 
> Have a skinny minnie day!



I totally dissed my own post, ate like crap yesterday, but I tracked it all and came within 1 point of my limit by 5 pm.  I just needed a comfort food day over DH leaving me for his trip.  

Funny thing is, I was down 1/2 pound this morning.  The difference in my food choices actually limited me on the amount of food I was able to eat.  But that grilled cheese sammich was ooey gooey good!  Amazing what carbs will do for you!

My head is cleared and I am focused.

*Wendy*:  Stress stinks!  <hugs>  

*Wonders:*  My dr. last year actually dianosed me with Whooping Cough.  I was shocked!  They gave me a booster and put me on anti-biotic.  However, it took a month and half for me to recover from that horrible cough and mucus.  It just coats your throat very thickly and doesn't feel like it moves when you cough.  That's why babies sound so horrible when they have it like in the commercials because their wind pipes are so small.  Hope you are feeling better, I'd sit in a bathroom and fill it with steam to help move that stuff so you can bring it up and get rid of it.  

*Danielle*, I took a day off of exercising myself and finished it off with a chick flick, A League of Their Own.  

Drink your water!  

*Physical Challenge*:  Add 5 mins of movement to your day, if you already are exercising, add it to the end of your normal routine.  Let's get over this hump with activity!


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> I've been having allergy issues for the past year, very unusual for me.  And for the past month or so I have had the most annoying cough, that I think is do to a post-nasal drip   I say that only because occasionally I will cough up "stuff" - sorry, TMI.  But its so annoying!  Especially since 1)it sounds horrible when I am in public 2)sometimes I feel like I am going to hurl I am coughing so hard and 3)it keeps me awake at night sometimes.  I know I should go to the doctor even though I'm not actually sick but I also remember from my internship days with older patients that there isn't much you can do for a post nasal drip other than some OTC medications, which I have yet to find one that does what I need it to do.  Just venting I guess




You should go to the doctor, there might be something he can prescribe you that is stronger than OTC meds. Have you thought about using a Neti Pot? My DH swears by this thing he has horrible sinuses. I tried it with my last cold and it really does help.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> I totally dissed my own post, ate like crap yesterday, but I tracked it all and came within 1 point of my limit by 5 pm.  I just needed a comfort food day over DH leaving me for his trip.
> 
> Funny thing is, I was down 1/2 pound this morning.  The difference in my food choices actually limited me on the amount of food I was able to eat.  But that grilled cheese sammich was ooey gooey good!  Amazing what carbs will do for you!
> 
> My head is cleared and I am focused.



I lOVE YOU!!! LOL! 
(Now I want a grilled cheese sandwich. THANKS)

Off topic but I hate when I run out of points early in the day. I justify the whole situation too..."Ok, if I eat THIS, I'll just eat a big plate of veggies and a salad for dinner..." which, I  admit, doesn't always pan out. Ok...rarely. LOL. I need a shock collar!!!!!!!  < me 



lovealldisney said:


> You should go to the doctor, there might be something he can prescribe you that is stronger than OTC meds. Have you thought about using a Neti Pot? My DH swears by this thing he has horrible sinuses. I tried it with my last cold and it really does help.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot



Neti pots DO work! Weird, but you get used to it within seconds.


----------



## monymony3471

STAY AWAY FROM GRILLED CHEESE!

What I meant was that is was totally gross, the cheese was rotten, had green patches all over it.  Plus I burned it and it was cold!

Sorry, hope that helps!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> I lOVE YOU!!! LOL!
> (Now I want a grilled cheese sandwich. THANKS)
> 
> Off topic but I hate when I run out of points early in the day. I justify the whole situation too..."Ok, if I eat THIS, I'll just eat a big plate of veggies and a salad for dinner..." which, I  admit, doesn't always pan out. Ok...rarely. LOL. I need a shock collar!!!!!!!  < me
> 
> 
> 
> Neti pots DO work! Weird, but you get used to it within seconds.



You may want to start your points at dinner time, I do that way I can have a bigger meal at dinner if I want. I find it easier to put together a lower point breakfast and lunch. WW doesn't say you have to start your points with breakfast.


----------



## lovealldisney

monymony3471 said:


> STAY AWAY FROM GRILLED CHEESE!
> 
> What I meant was that is was totally gross, the cheese was rotten, had green patches all over it.  Plus I burned it and it was cold!
> 
> Sorry, hope that helps!



I've made grill cheese using Health Life Bread (3points for 2 slices) and WW cheese singles (1 point per slice) 

While it's not as good as the full fat version it does satisfies. Pair that up with at low point soup and salad. Very filling.


----------



## UtahMama

T'was the month after Christmas, 
and all through the house, 
Nothing would fit me, 
not even a blouse. 


The cookies I'd nibbled, 
the chocolate I'd taste 
At the holiday parties 
had gone to my waist.

When I got on the scales 
there arose such a number! 
When I walked to the store 
(less a walk than a lumber).

I'd remember the marvelous meals I'd prepared; 
The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rared, 
The wine and the rum balls, the bread and the cheese 
And the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please." 


As I dressed myself in my husband's old shirt 
And prepared once again to do battle with dirt... 
I said to myself, as I only can, 
"You can't spend the winter disguised as a man!" 

So, away went the last of the sour cream dip. 
Got rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip. 
Every last bit of food that I like must be banished 
Till all the additional ounces have vanished. 

I won't have a cookie, not even a lick. 
I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick. 
I won't have hot biscuits, or corn bread, or pie. 
I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry. 

I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore... 
But isn't that what January is for? 
Unable to giggle, no longer a riot. 
Happy New Year to all, and to all a good diet.


----------



## LMO429

love love love the poem!


----------



## Wonders10

monymony3471 said:


> *Wonders:*  My dr. last year actually dianosed me with Whooping Cough.  I was shocked!  They gave me a booster and put me on anti-biotic.  However, it took a month and half for me to recover from that horrible cough and mucus.  It just coats your throat very thickly and doesn't feel like it moves when you cough.  That's why babies sound so horrible when they have it like in the commercials because their wind pipes are so small.  Hope you are feeling better, I'd sit in a bathroom and fill it with steam to help move that stuff so you can bring it up and get rid of it.



That's nuts!  Did you feel sick at all?  



lovealldisney said:


> You should go to the doctor, there might be something he can prescribe you that is stronger than OTC meds. Have you thought about using a Neti Pot? My DH swears by this thing he has horrible sinuses. I tried it with my last cold and it really does help.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot



 Neti Pots FREAK me out!  My DSIL swears by them also but I just can't even bring myself to attempt it.  



dwheatl said:


> Have you tried saline spray. I feel like, when I use it, at least I get all my loogie-hawking done at once, in private. I always wonder if my neighbors think we've taken in some wino we found on the streets. (Sorry, I know that's not PC, but it's what I hear in my mind.)



See my post above...I know they may work but I just can't put stuff UP my nose 

My actual sinuses have been pretty clear lately, especially since I had sinusitis over the holidays.  My 2nd round of it in about 3 months or so?  But this cough is really annoying and it just comes randomly.  Honestly, I'm blaming part of it on my classroom.  It has had leaks since day one and ever since my hours changed there and I spend more time in the room, I've noticed an increase in my allergy issues, including the cough.  We even found mold covering many things in our closet/storage area.  We've said things to admin, but our principal doesn't really care unless he is the one suffering or a parent brings it up.  Everyone who comes in our room tells us it stinks of mold and the closet is even worse.  I hold my breath if I have to get something out of there.  I read a story recently where a court house was demanding a new bldg and relocating their lawyers offices because they suspected mold/asbestos was causing many of them to be sick, including a lawyer who thought she had the flu and turned out she had stage 4 lung cancer - she died 4 weeks after being diagnosed.  That stuff freaks me out!

P.S. I had peanut M&M's for dinner


----------



## monymony3471

*Wonders:*  I was pretty sick then, it takes a good sickness to get me to see the Dr.  He said each one of my complaints were the exact symptoms of WC, that is was making a comeback.  

I can't do the nettie pot either, but I can do the nasal spray.  Don't like the trickle down the throat after, but sometimes you are just desperate for relief.

*FYI*:  55 gold fish crackers are 2 points.

I had a yummy seasame chicken with lomein noodles and sliced green beans and broccoli for dinner.  It was from La Choy, and it came in at 12 pts.  I added my own chicken and veggies to it.  There is so much left over, portion control, I think my body is finally adjusting to portions.  I get full quicker now.

*Wonders*: Get yourself back into the game!  Throw the candy out!  I have some semi sweet morsals in the pantry that i will mix with some almonds, dried fruit, and mini-pretzels if I need a salty sweet fix.  


Where are all my peeps??  Check in please!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here!!

My weekend was crazy, with the 5 hockey games in 3 days in two different cities, and then I spent Monday (day off work) catching up on sleep and laundry.

Work has been total craziness, then DH and I leave for WDW on Sat morning.  

My eating hasn't been going so well, though.


----------



## dwheatl

I was out late tonight, didn't track what I ate, bu tried to do my best, and got in an exercise bike ride before I went out. I'll drink a little more water, (thanks to Mony) and hit the hay.





Wonders10 said:


> My actual sinuses have been pretty clear lately, especially since I had sinusitis over the holidays.  My 2nd round of it in about 3 months or so?  But this cough is really annoying and it just comes randomly.  Honestly, I'm blaming part of it on my classroom.  It has had leaks since day one and ever since my hours changed there and I spend more time in the room, I've noticed an increase in my allergy issues, including the cough.  We even found mold covering many things in our closet/storage area.  We've said things to admin, but our principal doesn't really care unless he is the one suffering or a parent brings it up.  Everyone who comes in our room tells us it stinks of mold and the closet is even worse.  I hold my breath if I have to get something out of there.  I read a story recently where a court house was demanding a new bldg and relocating their lawyers offices because they suspected mold/asbestos was causing many of them to be sick, including a lawyer who thought she had the flu and turned out she had stage 4 lung cancer - she died 4 weeks after being diagnosed.  That stuff freaks me out!


I hate to tell you this, but we lost a kindergarten teacher this year who had the same thing happen. She'd had a moldy room, complained, they moved her to a new room, but in June she found out she had lung cancer (although she'd never smoked) and she passed away in Oct. She was in her mid-50's and very full of life.
Ask your union to do something for you. That's why we have unions (says the wife of the president of our school district's union).


----------



## lovealldisney

Um: Great poem!!  Loved it!


Wonders: Get back on track girl! We'er here if you need us. Ok new day if you find yourself reaching for the wrong thing ask yourself is this really worth the calories??? 



I went to Aldi last night and found a bunch of things in there Fit and Active line that are low in points. There fruit flavore snacks (no sugar) are only 1 point per pack, I'm also going to try the 90 calorie Dark Chocolate Cherry Granola Bars they are 2 points (this is for when I want something sweet) 

Oh and I recently bought a WW cookbook, it still has the old points. What's nice about it, it has recipes that take only 10, 15, or 20 minutes to make. My daughter LOVES it, and makes something from it almost everynight for dinner and I have to say everything has been really yummy. Most ingrediants I have in the house. Last night we made a 2 point veggie soup that was really good! 


Ok everyone have a great day and stay away from the naughty foods!


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> I was out late tonight, didn't track what I ate, bu tried to do my best, and got in an exercise bike ride before I went out. I'll drink a little more water, (thanks to Mony) and hit the hay.
> I hate to tell you this, but we lost a kindergarten teacher this year who had the same thing happen. She'd had a moldy room, complained, they moved her to a new room, but in June she found out she had lung cancer (although she'd never smoked) and she passed away in Oct. She was in her mid-50's and very full of life.
> Ask your union to do something for you. That's why we have unions (says the wife of the president of our school district's union).



I, personally, am not part of the union, but the other SLP I share a room with is.  From what I've gathered the union isn't that powerful for these sort of matters.  God forbid, I don't have anything that serious, but long term being in these conditions can't be helping my health much.  Like I said, we've mentioned it before and the people that can help us aren't too supportive.  It probably would take a serious health condition to get them to do anything.

I'm doing some major damage control today...chugging water and took a diurex (I don't do it often, but I feel bloated because of that time) and I'm eating lighter today - salads for both lunch and dinner with some protein.  And NO candy!  I just don't want to see a gain tomorrow.  

Have a great day peeps!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> STAY AWAY FROM GRILLED CHEESE!
> 
> What I meant was that is was totally gross, the cheese was rotten, had green patches all over it.  Plus I burned it and it was cold!
> 
> Sorry, hope that helps!


I love you for that. 



lovealldisney said:


> You may want to start your points at dinner time, I do that way I can have a bigger meal at dinner if I want. I find it easier to put together a lower point breakfast and lunch. WW doesn't say you have to start your points with breakfast.



Good "point", 


lovealldisney said:


> I've made grill cheese using Health Life Bread (3points for 2 slices) and WW cheese singles (1 point per slice)
> 
> While it's not as good as the full fat version it does satisfies. Pair that up with at low point soup and salad. Very filling.


I was JUST thinking "I bet I could make a decent grilled cheese sammich to at least satisfy my dang "head hunger". Served with tomato basil soup, perhaps.



HockeyKat said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> My weekend was crazy, with the 5 hockey games in 3 days in two different cities, and then I spent Monday (day off work) catching up on sleep and laundry.
> 
> Work has been total craziness, then DH and I leave for WDW on Sat morning.
> 
> My eating hasn't been going so well, though.


Maaaan, I'm so jealous! Wait till after WDW to go GUNG HO. Meanwhile, try as best as you can with the work/vacation stress. 



dwheatl said:


> I was out late tonight, didn't track what I ate, bu tried to do my best, and got in an exercise bike ride before I went out. I'll drink a little more water, (thanks to Mony) and hit the hay.
> I hate to tell you this, but we lost a kindergarten teacher this year who had the same thing happen. She'd had a moldy room, complained, they moved her to a new room, but in June she found out she had lung cancer (although she'd never smoked) and she passed away in Oct. She was in her mid-50's and very full of life.
> Ask your union to do something for you. That's why we have unions (says the wife of the president of our school district's union).



 Oh my GOSH!


----------



## UtahMama

The new-on-the-menu McDonald's Fruit and Maple oatmeal is pretty darn good! I figured it to be 7 points. The apples and craisins/raisins are plenty sweet, but then there's a touch of maple too. It's a large serving. I know I'll be hungry again within 2 hours so I have a yogurt and some cherries for snacks. 

I am absolutely positive I can make it similarly at home, but I was on my way to work at 5:30 this morning and was huuuuuuungry (again/still). 

Got a Large coffee with equal and a little cream so I'm waking up and feeling great. 

Next tuesday (25th) is my bladder surgery here at the hospital I work for and am pathetically excited for the mini-vacation!


----------



## LMO429

I love when I come to this thread and I have to catch up!  

I have been doing great with weight watchers.  we went to bobby flay steak sunday night and i even had a couple of bites of chocolate cake.  It's amazing how I don't fall off the health wagon when I allow myself to eat so called bad foods and do not beat myself up about it.

I am also doing the turbofire program to the letter. I love love love it!  the only thing I add to it is some strength training like J michaels jackie warner about two to 3 times a week.  Its a 12 to 20 week program (depending on if you get the advanced dvds) I plan on doing the 12 weeks.  so far since jan 2btw ww and turbofire i have lost 7.6 pounds.  I am still losing holiday weight which is annoying but it better than gaining.

It such a fun program and you SWEAT!
in case you are interested check it out:
http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/turbofire.do


----------



## monymony3471

It is so freakin cold over here, I just can't warm up!  The cold is just seeping through the walls.  We have horrible insulation in our home, future project we can never get to.

I think its music time to get the blood flowing.  I took a peak on the scale and mama like!

Jeans are a smidge looser than normal.

All I see is clutter, its giving me the cleaning bug.

Wonders put out an sos anytime, and we will pull you to shore!


----------



## DisneyLaura

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Quick flyby this morning.  Lots of great numbers so far this morning.  Awesome job everybody!  I had one one my best weeks in a while -- *lost 2.2 pounds*.  That loss puts me at an all time low adult weight of 142 even, 12 pounds from my (recently updated) goal weight of 130.  (Oh, and two pounds away from a triple digit total loss...)Have a great day everyone!



YEAH 



mousehouselover said:


> I even spent the first half of today in the ER with my oldest for a suspected appendicitis. Turned out to be a ruptured ovarian cyst.
> 
> I've been pretty good on the food front. I was -1 lb for the week. It's not great but it's something. I've been busy and a bit overwhelmed at work and don't have a lot of energy when I get home. I feel like I could sleep for nearly a week.



Nice weight loss and ouch for your DD - I have had those and they hurt



Wonders10 said:


> I'm not gonna lie to you peeps, this was a little bit of a rough weekend food wise.  Started out strong on Saturday but its slowly fizzled and I didn't track at all yesterday.  But I have nothing naughty to eat in the house, and I am home all day getting some school work done.  And its rainy and gross out so I won't be tempted to go out and get anything.  Just going to really stay focused today.  I can do it!  I really need to see a loss this week.



Today is a new day 



gudrench3 said:


> Hey there, I haven't posted in a while...but I'm back now.  And I have a loss!!!  I'm down to 203 today!  So, I guess that would be -2 for me!  Woo who!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!



YEAH welcome back



Wonders10 said:


> I mentioned my Disney bug and she actually seemed interested, and was going to ask my cousin if she would like to go as well since it is the flower and garden festival.  Question about POR alligator bayou rooms...we've stayed there MANY times, since my niece and nephew would use the trundle.  My cousin is 5'2" and can sleep standing up...would she have a horrible time sleeping in the trundle?  I just can't picture it since we haven't used one in awhile.



We have stayed at POR in the bayou twice - my DS11 fits in the trundle and he's about up to me shoulders (I'm 5' 6")



Shula8205 said:


> Hi Peeps!!  Well, it's been quite a few years since I was on this thread, but I remember all of you and I'm glad to see you're still here.  I am in desperate need of accountability and someone to laugh with as I start my weight loss journey all over again!!
> 
> I'm proud to say I did lose 30 pounds following the last time I posted with all of you, and in February 2010 gave birth to our beautiful future Disney princess!!  While Addy is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I struggled with gestational diabetes during my pregnancy, and since she's been born I've been struggling to lose those 30 lbs. all over again!!  There's been a lot of changes in our lives, and I'm now loving being at home with her during the day but finding time to exercise and eating well haven't been my top priorities I'm ashamed to say.  My goal is to lose around 55 lbs. so I have a long road ahead!!!



Congrats on the baby - We want pictures LOL



UtahMama said:


> Ugh! Big time stress. I can't even guess what the number will be today!
> This week I have felt so hungry...like HUNGRY. Personal stress does that. I didnt track. I drank too much. I ate a slice of very gross birthday cake at a child's birthday party. Not one minute of exercise. Not one prayer or thankful moment this week. My lower back and upper hips area hurt sooooo bad (our bed is crappy?) I can barely walk after I sit too long. UGHHHH I dont feel like myself. I'm stressed about my surgery on the 25th (bladder "lift").
> 
> Ok. Ok. FOCUS. I'm at least here. I need to weigh today. I have my oatmeal on board (need to track). I have bottled water at the ready. I can do this. I need to get on that dang scale.
> 
> SO proud of all y'all's losses! WW really does work!!!!







lovealldisney said:


> You may want to start your points at dinner time, I do that way I can have a bigger meal at dinner if I want. I find it easier to put together a lower point breakfast and lunch. WW doesn't say you have to start your points with breakfast.



That's what I do



lovealldisney said:


> I've made grill cheese using Health Life Bread (3points for 2 slices) and WW cheese singles (1 point per slice)
> 
> While it's not as good as the full fat version it does satisfies. Pair that up with at low point soup and salad. Very filling.



Hey if you need a grilled cheese I would do that too



UtahMama said:


> T'was the month after Christmas,
> and all through the house,
> Nothing would fit me,
> not even a blouse.
> 
> 
> The cookies I'd nibbled,
> the chocolate I'd taste
> At the holiday parties
> had gone to my waist.
> 
> When I got on the scales
> there arose such a number!
> When I walked to the store
> (less a walk than a lumber).
> 
> I'd remember the marvelous meals I'd prepared;
> The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rared,
> The wine and the rum balls, the bread and the cheese
> And the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please."
> 
> 
> As I dressed myself in my husband's old shirt
> And prepared once again to do battle with dirt...
> I said to myself, as I only can,
> "You can't spend the winter disguised as a man!"
> 
> So, away went the last of the sour cream dip.
> Got rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip.
> Every last bit of food that I like must be banished
> Till all the additional ounces have vanished.
> 
> I won't have a cookie, not even a lick.
> I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick.
> I won't have hot biscuits, or corn bread, or pie.
> I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry.
> 
> I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore...
> But isn't that what January is for?
> Unable to giggle, no longer a riot.
> Happy New Year to all, and to all a good diet.





Hey guys  I'm here too or at least in spirit the last couple of days.  I was at work Monday and Tuesday and yesterday the kids had a delay because we had a snow/ice storm on Tuesday so my DD5 didn't have kindergarten and we did errands yesterday.  But I'm here today and ready for the next snow for tomorrow, went to the grocery store and bought things for the kids and for me, snack wise.  I also have some new yarn to knit DD5 a purse that she saw in one of my knitting books so I can keep me hands busy, cant' eat with needles in both hands 

Jumped on the scale yesterday morning and the number looked nice we shall see for tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Oh and guess what - For our next family Disney vacation I'm going to look into a Disney cruise 
And for my peeps


----------



## mousehouselover

Flyby weigh in this morning; I'll come back later with more details. 

My one little lb from last week got lonely so 3 more lbs joined it!!!!


----------



## Wonders10

*+1.6 lbs*

Upset about it but I know 100% it was my own fault.  I had used up most of my extra points by Monday and just wasn't tracking like I should be.  But its another week and my goal is to lose that 1.6 plus a little more.

Planning on going to the grocery store this afternoon instead of tomorrow.  I need some healthy goodies for the weekend and next week.  Any suggestions for easy (and maybe even cost effective dinners)?  

Have a skinny day!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps I am down 2.7 pounds this week. which is kinda alot for one week but last week on friday my weight loss was 0.4 pounds but the next day it was one full pound so really this week I lost 1.7 pounds..is my math right...probably not?!  anyway the total this week is 2.7 pounds so its progress in the right direction.


I saw bethenny frankel yesterday. She talked about some gossip about her new show coming, the real housewives..then she talked about her book naturally thin and went over about her new book i think called the place of yes.  She seemed very honest and down to earth. Then she had a q & a portion with the crowd which in the beginning was interesting but after awhile the ?s became kinda dumb so I left.  It was a fun girls night out though..She really doesnt talk about anything out of the ordinary if you read her books that is what she goes over in person.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Happy Friday everyone!  Seems like my body is agreeing with Weight Watchers is right now.  I had another good week with a *1.6 pound loss*.  This was somewhat of a surprise since I've been fighting off the flu all week so I haven't been on the treadmill since Monday night.  But I counted my points carefully and it seems to have done the trick.  Anyway, this loss puts me at an all time low adult weight of 140.4.  This represents 99.6 pounds lost since the spring of 2005, and I am now 10.4 pounds away from my goal weight of 130.  

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Wonders10

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Seems like my body is agreeing with Weight Watchers is right now.  I had another good week with a *1.6 pound loss*.  This was somewhat of a surprise since I've been fighting off the flu all week so I haven't been on the treadmill since Monday night.  But I counted my points carefully and it seems to have done the trick.  Anyway, this loss puts me at an all time low adult weight of 140.4.  This represents 99.6 pounds lost since the spring of 2005, and I am now 10.4 pounds away from my goal weight of 130.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!



That's great Aaron!  I think you had mentioned this when you first became a "peep", but mind if I ask how tall you are?  I am 5'3" and my goal weight at WW was 130 and I was really thin!  Obviously, all bodies are different because a lot of ladies my height are much lower than that and look fine, but I looked almost too thin for my liking.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Wonders10 said:


> That's great Aaron!  I think you had mentioned this when you first became a "peep", but mind if I ask how tall you are?  I am 5'3" and my goal weight at WW was 130 and I was really thin!  Obviously, all bodies are different because a lot of ladies my height are much lower than that and look fine, but I looked almost too thin for my liking.


Funny that you should ask that.  Last week I went digging for my first post on the Peep threads just to see how I introduced myself.  I said in that post that I was 5'8".  Well, last year I had my wife measure me because I have a friend who is 5'9" and he seemed so much taller than me, and my wife is 5'4" and she doesn't seem that much shorter than me; so that got me wondering if I've been wrong about my height all these years.  Turns out, I'm only 5'6".  And based on my wrist size, I think I have a small frame to boot.  I do certainly understand and appreciate your concern.  But don't worry -- I am very conscious about not getting too thin.  The last thing I want to do is go from being unhealthy due to being too heavy, to losing too much weight and being unhealthy due to being too thin.  My philosophy - and whether it is right or wrong is certainly up for debate - is that as long as I'm not starving myself then I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing.  I figure that once my body decides that it is at a good weight, it'll hold on to every ounce it can.  And I won't do anything to force the weight to come off after that.  I'll just be happy with how far I've come and work on not gaining any of that weight back.  Now, I do have to start weight training again, because right now I'm doing almost strictly cardio (I do have a heavy bag in my basement that I'll spar with 2-3 times a week, but that's more cardio than strength).  But I just HATE lifting weights, doing push-ups and chin-ups, etc.  But I can walk on my treadmill for an hour without thinking twice about it.  But that's a whole other topic of conversation...


----------



## monymony3471

Hey losers!

I am down at total of 12.8 pounds.  I don't know what I was last Friday, but I would like to post my total.  I post on Friday's for accountability, but my official weigh day is Sunday.  I hope I can at least be a whole 13.

I tried on pair of jeans I bought just before Christmas that were too tight.  I couldn't zip them.  They were a size smaller than what I am wearing right now, which I keep having to pull up.  Today, the zipper slid right up!  What a great feeling.  They are not comfy, very fitting, but that is an accomplishment.  Maybe another 5-7 pounds and I can start wearing them.

Great job to the losers, and even if you gained, you are here, and that says alot.  So don't get discouraged.  We have to stick together.  We are doing awesome.  

*Wonders:*  Great strategy!

Expect for last weekend, I have not exercised this week.  I will tomorrow for sure, maybe even tonight.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Wonders10

Happy Saturday Peeps!

After hearing my mom rave about the new WW program (combined with all of your thoughts on it as well), I joined online just now so consider me a member of the New Points Plus .  I'm about to plan my grocery list because I ended up not doing it yesterday like I planned, which is a good thing because now I can shop with the new program in mind.  I'm actually excited about it - I feel like I did when I originallly joined WW in high school and had to learn the whole program from scratch.  It was my first and only time being successful losing weight, and I made lifetime then.

In Disney news, my mom and I have been toying with the idea of doing something for my spring break.  First thought Disney, then thought something else, but now it is looking like we will do 3 nights at POR, one of my favorites.  Crowds will stink probably but it will be nice to get away, eat a few good meals and absorb the pixie dust.  So once its booked, I also think it will motivate me to stay on track so I can be smaller than my list visit to WDW.  2 months is a long time - I could look much better in that amount of time!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## monymony3471

Please don't stay away for too long!  

Mal had one friend spend the night and you would think I was cleaning up after 10 girls!  Oy!  What a mess they made.

Keeps me busy picking up after them. 

Tim and Z went to Tigerfest this morning.  Z bought a wooden bat so he can get it autographed by all of the players.  I really hope he gets the ones he really wants.  Last years while waiting in line they kept changing the players and that can get frustrating.

They will get to tour the dugouts and player locker rooms, and areas the gen public are not usually allowed to be around.  Kinda like those disney tours, 

Hope you are all making good choices, getting in some activity and drinking your water!

I will check in later.  Have a skinny day!


----------



## monymony3471

Wonders:  Welcome to WW, I am no expert, but I love it.  You can purchase some things you are accustomed to like dressings, coffee creamer, you just have to use moderation.  Everything that is not a veg or a fruit has a point value.  

I water down my fav dressings, it helps, but 2 tablespoons are usually 4 points and that is enough to still ejoy a healthy salad.

I basically focuse on purchased whole foods, nothing boxed or packages.  I keep lots of veggie sticks and fresh fruit for snacking.  Zero points.

Protein tends to keep me more satisfied longer.  I also purchase a reduced calorie bread with no high fructose corn syrup.  2 slices are 3 points.  I love to grab a sandwich when I am in a hurry.  Now that you are a memeber on line you can get the points plus app for your phone to help you calculate while shopping.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Wonders10

monymony3471 said:


> Wonders:  Welcome to WW, I am no expert, but I love it.  You can purchase some things you are accustomed to like dressings, coffee creamer, you just have to use moderation.  Everything that is not a veg or a fruit has a point value.
> 
> I water down my fav dressings, it helps, but 2 tablespoons are usually 4 points and that is enough to still ejoy a healthy salad.
> 
> I basically focuse on purchased whole foods, nothing boxed or packages.  I keep lots of veggie sticks and fresh fruit for snacking.  Zero points.
> 
> Protein tends to keep me more satisfied longer.  I also purchase a reduced calorie bread with no high fructose corn syrup.  2 slices are 3 points.  I love to grab a sandwich when I am in a hurry.  Now that you are a memeber on line you can get the points plus app for your phone to help you calculate while shopping.
> 
> I hope that helps!



I'm very familiar with the old program.  I first joined in 1998 when the whole points system was starting.  And I went on and off since gaining my weight back.  But it will be interesting learning the new points values for foods I eat.  I can figure out the old points values of foods blindfolded I have done it so long!  I'm loving the fruits are 0 points now - I think I will eat a lot more of them.  And I have the iphone app so I don't even need the calculator - I can use it.  Looking forward to this week actually!  And weighing in on Friday.  

My goal is to be 199 for my Spring Break trip.  That's 20 lbs in 9 weeks.  Not sure if that is feasible, it comes out to a little more than 2 lbs a week on average.  But I'm gonna try.


----------



## UtahMama

There is CAKE in the nurses lounge, people! Dearmegoodnessgracious!

The good news is I have completely resisted that cake..but ate a bagel with light cream cheese slathered upon it to the tune of 11 points. I ate it. Loved it. And was hungry an hour later. *sigh*

I am at work now (hee hee), but will be making a delicious soup in the crock pot later. It's mostly made, just need to assemble it and slow cook it. Got a great deal on a whole chicken whick I boiled and cut/ripped up into little pieces and then have a ton of good veggies and low sodium chicken stock. Carb-smart egg noodles and a bay leaf and VIOLA, dinner (and lunch tomorrow).

I'm having my bladder surgery on Tuesday morning so I imagine I'll be "out of it" when I post in the hospital (bringing my laptop). Soooo forgive any loopier than normal blatherings. 

Monica! GOOD GOING!

Wonders- You can totally do it! 

Y'all!!!(Scared to "forget" peeps) Shout out!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

When peeps don't post, it makes me think something is wrong!  Please come out and play!  

You all probably have exciting lives and I'm just taking a break from being super mom to say hey!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down .4. I really made a couple of bad choices this week, so the little loss is a wake-up call. I need to quit eating cupcakes every time a student has a birthday. I need to look ahead of time when we go out to eat. We are going to Cheesecake Factory tomorrow. Almost every entree has over 1000 calories. A piece of bread is between 600 and 700 calories. CRAZY! I'm thinking either the salad with tuna, or grilled salmon. That was about all that was reasonable. Why are we going there? A gift card that I've had for more than a year. I just have to remember that I'm the boss of me.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I'm down .4. I really made a couple of bad choices this week, so the little loss is a wake-up call. I need to quit eating cupcakes every time a student has a birthday. I need to look ahead of time when we go out to eat. We are going to Cheesecake Factory tomorrow. Almost every entree has over 1000 calories. A piece of bread is between 600 and 700 calories. CRAZY! I'm thinking either the salad with tuna, or grilled salmon. That was about all that was reasonable. Why are we going there? A gift card that I've had for more than a year. I just have to remember that I'm the boss of me.



Order what you would normally order and ask the waitor for a small plate..take whatever you would like to eat and have him doggie bag the rest.  Or better yet split and entree with however you are dining with.  Or order 2 appetizers.  I think they have a weight management section of their menu as well.  Just go out and enjoy your dinner and eat half of what is served to you.


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> Order what you would normally order and ask the waitor for a small plate..take whatever you would like to eat and have him doggie bag the rest.  Or better yet split and entree with however you are dining with.  Or order 2 appetizers.  I think they have a weight management section of their menu as well.  Just go out and enjoy your dinner and eat half of what is served to you.



I don't want to doggie bag the rest, because then that's 2 days of eating high point foods. And I just know I wouldn't throw it away. the folks I'm going with are not weight conscious. Appetizers were as ridiculous as the entrees. And the weight management salads? Look at this from Hungry Girl -
WEIGHT MANAGEMENT ASIAN CHICKEN SALAD
(574 calories, 39g fat, 68g carbs, 20g sugars, 39g protein = 14 Points)

WEIGHT MANAGEMENT SPICY CHICKEN SALAD
(490 calories, 14g fat, 61g carbs, 7g sugars, 33g protein = 10 Points)

WEIGHT MANAGEMENT PEAR AND ENDIVE SALAD
(500 calories, 23g fat, 50g carbs, 18g sugars, 28g protein = 11 Points)

The Hungry Girl reviews were pretty much thumbs down, and that's a lot of calories for a blah salad. The tuna salad got high marks, though, so I think that's what I'm getting. I really like tuna, and they have a light soy dressing that sounds good too.

It just irks me that Cheesecake Factory goes out of their way to pile on the calories. Turkey burger, 1300 calories. Lettuce wraps - 1025! WTH!


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I don't want to doggie bag the rest, because then that's 2 days of eating high point foods. And I just know I wouldn't throw it away. the folks I'm going with are not weight conscious. Appetizers were as ridiculous as the entrees. And the weight management salads? Look at this from Hungry Girl -
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT ASIAN CHICKEN SALAD
> (574 calories, 39g fat, 68g carbs, 20g sugars, 39g protein = 14 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT SPICY CHICKEN SALAD
> (490 calories, 14g fat, 61g carbs, 7g sugars, 33g protein = 10 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT PEAR AND ENDIVE SALAD
> (500 calories, 23g fat, 50g carbs, 18g sugars, 28g protein = 11 Points)
> 
> The Hungry Girl reviews were pretty much thumbs down, and that's a lot of calories for a blah salad. The tuna salad got high marks, though, so I think that's what I'm getting. I really like tuna, and they have a light soy dressing that sounds good too.
> 
> It just irks me that Cheesecake Factory goes out of their way to pile on the calories. Turkey burger, 1300 calories. Lettuce wraps - 1025! WTH!



just because you doggie bag it doesnt mean you have to bring it home with, there are other alternatives like give it to your friends tell them to have their husbands eat it for lunch tomorrow.

Often times when I go to a restaurant and I am really watching I do get a smaller plate and remove what I would like to eat or what I would not like to eat to keep me in control.

I agree with you calories at the cheesecake factory are pretty insane and scary. 

another tip that works is when you feel you have had enough to eat and you find yourself pickign just because it is sitting in front of you but you are really full make the food inedible..throw some water on it,,lots of pepper etc..I know this helps me as well


----------



## monymony3471

It's my official weigh day.  After three weeks on WW, I have lost a total of 12.8 pounds.  2.2 since last sunday.

My scale gives me a bunch of different numbers.  I don't get it.  I like the first number better, but I went with the number that was most consistent.  I don't know if its because of our uneven floor, I don't know.

Off to teach my 1st grade religious education class, then Mass with the family. 

Have a great skinny day and do something good for someone else if you can this week. (I know we do that daily for our families, but maybe you can reach out of your comfort zone this time)  Doing good like that, makes you feel good and does something really cool inside your body.  Donate your fat clothes, or food to a local pantry especially if you are cleaning out yours, actually bring something to hand out to the man standing with a sign by the freeway exit ramp.  (I'm giving him a  jar of peanut butter, some plastic knives, and some bread on Thursday and I think I have some extra gloves and hats)

Its my do good week, I hop it can be yours too.

Back to being skinny!


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> We are going to Cheesecake Factory tomorrow. Almost every entree has over 1000 calories. A piece of bread is between 600 and 700 calories. CRAZY! I'm thinking either the salad with tuna, or grilled salmon. That was about all that was reasonable. Why are we going there? A gift card that I've had for more than a year. I just have to remember that I'm the boss of me.



Sorry can't help...I haven't eaten at the Cheesecake Factory is years!  And when I did, I was very naughty...



LMO429 said:


> another tip that works is when you feel you have had enough to eat and you find yourself pickign just because it is sitting in front of you but you are really full make the food inedible..throw some water on it,,lots of pepper etc..I know this helps me as well



I do this at home...I pour dish soap on it before I put it in the trash.  Because in very difficult times, yes I have take out food from the trash and eaten it (wrapped things, like candy).  I know...sick. 



monymony3471 said:


> It's my official weigh day.  After three weeks on WW, I have lost a total of 12.8 pounds.  2.2 since last sunday.
> 
> My scale gives me a bunch of different numbers.  I don't get it.  I like the first number better, but I went with the number that was most consistent.  I don't know if its because of our uneven floor, I don't know.
> 
> Off to teach my 1st grade religious education class, then Mass with the family.
> 
> Have a great skinny day and do something good for someone else if you can this week. (I know we do that daily for our families, but maybe you can reach out of your comfort zone this time)  Doing good like that, makes you feel good and does something really cool inside your body.  Donate your fat clothes, or food to a local pantry especially if you are cleaning out yours, actually bring something to hand out to the man standing with a sign by the freeway exit ramp.  (I'm giving him a  jar of peanut butter, some plastic knives, and some bread on Thursday and I think I have some extra gloves and hats)
> 
> Its my do good week, I hop it can be yours too.
> 
> Back to being skinny!



Yay for another loss!  That's great Monica.  My scale does that too sometimes.  What I do is weigh my self 3 times and then the number that pops up the most I take.  I taught Sunday School (we called it CCD) when I was in high school to little pre-k kids.  It was fun.  

Check out my new siggies Peeps!  9 weeks to get myself Disney ready.  I can do it!  Need to eat breakfast (slept in today) but not sure what I'm in the mood for, yet.  On the agenda today is working on some diagnositc reports for work and procrastinating on that by planning my WDW trip.  

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I'm down .4. I really made a couple of bad choices this week, so the little loss is a wake-up call. I need to quit eating cupcakes every time a student has a birthday. I need to look ahead of time when we go out to eat. We are going to Cheesecake Factory tomorrow. Almost every entree has over 1000 calories. A piece of bread is between 600 and 700 calories. CRAZY! I'm thinking either the salad with tuna, or grilled salmon. That was about all that was reasonable. Why are we going there? A gift card that I've had for more than a year. I just have to remember that I'm the boss of me.


Cupcakes are my favorite food item! As long as they're homemade or "gourmet"...but now that I'm "Peepin" (LOL) I will only partake occasionally. The Cheesecake Factory dilema! Ohhhh my heart goes out to you. I have no advice other than eat salads for 3 days after (JK). GOOD LUCK! (you've probably already gone. Cant wait to hear how it went. POST PICS! lol)



LMO429 said:


> Order what you would normally order and ask the waitor for a small plate..take whatever you would like to eat and have him doggie bag the rest.  Or better yet split and entree with however you are dining with.  Or order 2 appetizers.  I think they have a weight management section of their menu as well.  Just go out and enjoy your dinner and eat half of what is served to you.


 Good advice! Restaurant protions are rediculous. I just "share" with one of my kids (mostly cuz Im cheap/poor). If not, I look at it as tomorrow's lunch. It's so hard ordering away from home...a lot of pre-planning and self motivation are involved! Luckily there are usually some kind of non-artery-clogging choice on the menu. 



dwheatl said:


> I don't want to doggie bag the rest, because then that's 2 days of eating high point foods. And I just know I wouldn't throw it away. the folks I'm going with are not weight conscious. Appetizers were as ridiculous as the entrees. And the weight management salads? Look at this from Hungry Girl -
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT ASIAN CHICKEN SALAD
> (574 calories, 39g fat, 68g carbs, 20g sugars, 39g protein = 14 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT SPICY CHICKEN SALAD
> (490 calories, 14g fat, 61g carbs, 7g sugars, 33g protein = 10 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT PEAR AND ENDIVE SALAD
> (500 calories, 23g fat, 50g carbs, 18g sugars, 28g protein = 11 Points)
> 
> The Hungry Girl reviews were pretty much thumbs down, and that's a lot of calories for a blah salad. The tuna salad got high marks, though, so I think that's what I'm getting. I really like tuna, and they have a light soy dressing that sounds good too.
> 
> It just irks me that Cheesecake Factory goes out of their way to pile on the calories. Turkey burger, 1300 calories. Lettuce wraps - 1025! WTH!


 geezlouize!!!! 



LMO429 said:


> just because you doggie bag it doesnt mean you have to bring it home with, there are other alternatives like give it to your friends tell them to have their husbands eat it for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Often times when I go to a restaurant and I am really watching I do get a smaller plate and remove what I would like to eat or what I would not like to eat to keep me in control.
> 
> I agree with you calories at the cheesecake factory are pretty insane and scary.
> 
> another tip that works is when you feel you have had enough to eat and you find yourself pickign just because it is sitting in front of you but you are really full make the food inedible..throw some water on it,,lots of pepper etc..I know this helps me as well


I take a bite of dessert and pour salt on the rest. Ok, I ONLY did this when I went to WDW and the desserts were "free" (dining)
I still felt wasteful. 



Wonders10 said:


> Sorry can't help...I haven't eaten at the Cheesecake Factory is years!  And when I did, I was very naughty...
> 
> 
> 
> I do this at home...I pour dish soap on it before I put it in the trash.  Because in very difficult times, yes I have take out food from the trash and eaten it (wrapped things, like candy).  I know...sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for another loss!  That's great Monica.  My scale does that too sometimes.  What I do is weigh my self 3 times and then the number that pops up the most I take.  I taught Sunday School (we called it CCD) when I was in high school to little pre-k kids.  It was fun.
> 
> Check out my new siggies Peeps!  9 weeks to get myself Disney ready.  I can do it!  Need to eat breakfast (slept in today) but not sure what I'm in the mood for, yet.  On the agenda today is working on some diagnositc reports for work and procrastinating on that by planning my WDW trip.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


9 weeks!!!!! Planning is half the fun! I feed my need by making up both "budget board" imaginary trips and "I just won the lottery" trips. I prefer a good mid-way between the 2 scenarios...but will take Mickey any way I can. He misses me.


----------



## dwheatl

We haven't left yet. Right now I feel like salmon and a side salad. DH hates salmon and I love it, so I only get it when I go out. Weird thing. Takaki tuna salad and grilled salmon are only about 40 calories apart, but salmon is 3 points and tuna salad is 12. Lean protein vs. fat calories. Glad I plugged it in on WW.

I rode my exercise bike for 20 minutes this morning, then walked to Mass. It's sunny and 65 degrees right now. That really helps with my eating. No need for comfort food, and my mind is on my waistline and what it will look like in my bikini when we cruise to Cabo next month. No Disney for us for awhile. DH is burned out on Disney. I hope I don't have to wait until I have grandkids. That may be a looooong while.


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> lb from last week got lonely so 3 more lbs joined it!!!![/FONT]



Good bye lb 



Wonders10 said:


> *+1.6 lbs*
> 
> Upset about it but I know 100% it was my own fault.  I had used up most of my extra points by Monday and just wasn't tracking like I should be.  But its another week and my goal is to lose that 1.6 plus a little more.
> 
> Planning on going to the grocery store this afternoon instead of tomorrow.  I need some healthy goodies for the weekend and next week.  Any suggestions for easy (and maybe even cost effective dinners)?
> 
> Have a skinny day!



It happens 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps I am down 2.7 pounds this week. which is kinda alot for one week but last week on friday my weight loss was 0.4 pounds but the next day it was one full pound so really this week I lost 1.7 pounds..is my math right...probably not?!  anyway the total this week is 2.7 pounds so its progress in the right direction.



Your math sounds right to me.  Congrats.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Seems like my body is agreeing with Weight Watchers is right now.  I had another good week with a *1.6 pound loss*.  This was somewhat of a surprise since I've been fighting off the flu all week so I haven't been on the treadmill since Monday night.  But I counted my points carefully and it seems to have done the trick.  Anyway, this loss puts me at an all time low adult weight of 140.4.  This represents 99.6 pounds lost since the spring of 2005, and I am now 10.4 pounds away from my goal weight of 130.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!



Yeah Aaron



monymony3471 said:


> Hey losers!
> 
> I am down at total of 12.8 pounds.  I don't know what I was last Friday, but I would like to post my total.  I post on Friday's for accountability, but my official weigh day is Sunday.  I hope I can at least be a whole 13.
> 
> I tried on pair of jeans I bought just before Christmas that were too tight.  I couldn't zip them.  They were a size smaller than what I am wearing right now, which I keep having to pull up.  Today, the zipper slid right up!  What a great feeling.  They are not comfy, very fitting, but that is an accomplishment.  Maybe another 5-7 pounds and I can start wearing them.
> 
> Great job to the losers, and even if you gained, you are here, and that says alot.  So don't get discourag
> *Wonders:*  Great strategy!
> 
> Expect for last weekend, I have not exercised this week.  I will tomorrow for sure, maybe even tonight.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Yeah for your jeans



Wonders10 said:


> Happy Saturday Peeps!
> 
> After hearing my mom rave about the new WW program (combined with all of your thoughts on it as well), I joined online just now so consider me a member of the New Points Plus .  I'm about to plan my grocery list because I ended up not doing it yesterday like I planned, which is a good thing because now I can shop with the new program in mind.  I'm actually excited about it - I feel like I did when I originallly joined WW in high school and had to learn the whole program from scratch.  It was my first and only time being successful losing weight, and I made lifetime then.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I'm thinking about joining too



UtahMama said:


> There is CAKE in the nurses lounge, people! Dearmegoodnessgracious!
> 
> The good news is I have completely resisted that cake..but ate a bagel with light cream cheese slathered upon it to the tune of 11 points. I ate it. Loved it. And was hungry an hour later. *sigh*
> 
> I am at work now (hee hee), but will be making a delicious soup in the crock pot later. It's mostly made, just need to assemble it and slow cook it. Got a great deal on a whole chicken whick I boiled and cut/ripped up into little pieces and then have a ton of good veggies and low sodium chicken stock. Carb-smart egg noodles and a bay leaf and VIOLA, dinner (and lunch tomorrow).
> 
> Y'all!!!(Scared to "forget" peeps) Shout out!!!!



I didn't know you can make soup in a crockpot!  I love my crockpot!



monymony3471 said:


> When peeps don't post, it makes me think something is wrong!  Please come out and play!
> 
> You all probably have exciting lives and I'm just taking a break from being super mom to say hey!



Something was wrong but no worries I'm fine.  I was actually afraid to weigh in on Friday.  Not that I was eating like a pig but just not measuring or weighing things.



dwheatl said:


> I don't want to doggie bag the rest, because then that's 2 days of eating high point foods. And I just know I wouldn't throw it away. the folks I'm going with are not weight conscious. Appetizers were as ridiculous as the entrees. And the weight management salads? Look at this from Hungry Girl -
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT ASIAN CHICKEN SALAD
> (574 calories, 39g fat, 68g carbs, 20g sugars, 39g protein = 14 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT SPICY CHICKEN SALAD
> (490 calories, 14g fat, 61g carbs, 7g sugars, 33g protein = 10 Points)
> 
> WEIGHT MANAGEMENT PEAR AND ENDIVE SALAD
> (500 calories, 23g fat, 50g carbs, 18g sugars, 28g protein = 11 Points)
> 
> The Hungry Girl reviews were pretty much thumbs down, and that's a lot of calories for a blah salad. The tuna salad got high marks, though, so I think that's what I'm getting. I really like tuna, and they have a light soy dressing that sounds good too.
> 
> It just irks me that Cheesecake Factory goes out of their way to pile on the calories. Turkey burger, 1300 calories. Lettuce wraps - 1025! WTH!



  They call that weight management.  We have a Cheesecake factory down the street from our house but I have never been and the only reason why is because there is no parking and I cannot parrallel park which I'm thinking is a good thing.



Wonders10 said:


> Check out my new siggies Peeps!  9 weeks to get myself Disney ready.  I can do it!  Need to eat breakfast (slept in today) but not sure what I'm in the mood for, yet.  On the agenda today is working on some diagnositc reports for work and procrastinating on that by planning my WDW trip.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Love when people get new siggies 

Ok peeps like I said above I didn't weigh in Friday morning because I was afraid that I gained and the only reason was that I didn't weigh or measure my food.  So I weighed myself Saturday morning and I was down 1 lb so I'll take that.

I find when I don't weigh or measure and just try to "eyeball" it I don't eyeball it so good.  Not that I ate bad and unhealthy but had an extra bite or two of chicken or pork chop which can add up over a week's time plus AF is coming soon and I tend to eat because nothing satisfy's me.  I need to learn to change that and I 'm slowly trying but this week was that week so a 1 lb loss is fine in my book.

I don't know who watches football but 


GO JETS!

I'm not a Jet's fan (Miami Dolphin's) but my DS9 is so we're rooting for the Jets for him.


----------



## Wonders10

I started a trip report for my spring break trip!  Come by and say hello...Tell your friends!  All are welcome!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39662794#post39662794


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps like I said above I didn't weigh in Friday morning because I was afraid that I gained and the only reason was that I didn't weigh or measure my food.  So I weighed myself Saturday morning and I was down 1 lb so I'll take that.
> 
> I find when I don't weigh or measure and just try to "eyeball" it I don't eyeball it so good.  Not that I ate bad and unhealthy but had an extra bite or two of chicken or pork chop which can add up over a week's time plus AF is coming soon and I tend to eat because nothing satisfy's me.  I need to learn to change that and I 'm slowly trying but this week was that week so a 1 lb loss is fine in my book.



 So looks like last week was both of our "bad" weeks.  Although, a 1lb loss is pretty good!    Here's to both of us having a skinny minnie week!


----------



## Tinkabella

monymony3471 said:


> When peeps don't post, it makes me think something is wrong!  Please come out and play!
> 
> You all probably have exciting lives and I'm just taking a break from being super mom to say hey!



Hi Mony 


I am a serial lurker... I will try and post a bit more often.

Man...is it freezing here today !   

I am starting my training for the Ottawa 1/2 marathon.   I have run the 10 K before but the 1/2 will be my longest run ever !   I only started running in March of last year...well...you can't really call it running because the program starts off "running for one minute then walk for one"... it is the perfect way to start because anyone and everyone can do it.    Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would be able to run a 1/2 marathon.   If anyone is interested in starting, I highly recommend John Staton's book.  

My food consumption has been really bad this weekend.    I am thinking of joining the new WW program this week.   I really want to lose 18 pounds over the next 18 weeks.   Sound possible...right ?

Hang in there everyone.


Wendy....I will send prayers to the "bladder gods" on the 25th....I hope everything goes well and they give ya some really good pain meds !



Kim


----------



## HockeyKat

monymony3471 said:


> When peeps don't post, it makes me think something is wrong!  Please come out and play!
> 
> You all probably have exciting lives and I'm just taking a break from being super mom to say hey!



WDW trip this week!  We checked in yesterday and will check out Sat AM.  We managed to score Boardwalk view with our DVC points, and man.  View is incredible!

I am not being very peep like.  I will be back in force next Monday, though, so watch out world!  

Oh, geek girl over here has been tracking mileage with my Garmin watch and footpod.   I got the FR60W and this is the first time I have used it.   According to it, I walked 5.8 miles today.


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl said:


> We haven't left yet. Right now I feel like salmon and a side salad. DH hates salmon and I love it, so I only get it when I go out. Weird thing. Takaki tuna salad and grilled salmon are only about 40 calories apart, but salmon is 3 points and tuna salad is 12. Lean protein vs. fat calories. Glad I plugged it in on WW.
> 
> I rode my exercise bike for 20 minutes this morning, then walked to Mass. It's sunny and 65 degrees right now. That really helps with my eating. No need for comfort food, and my mind is on my waistline and what it will look like in my bikini when we cruise to Cabo next month. No Disney for us for awhile. DH is burned out on Disney. I hope I don't have to wait until I have grandkids. That may be a looooong while.



I loved Cabo, where are you staying?



Tinkabella said:


> Hi Mony
> 
> 
> I am a serial lurker... I will try and post a bit more often.
> 
> Man...is it freezing here today !
> 
> I am starting my training for the Ottawa 1/2 marathon.   I have run the 10 K before but the 1/2 will be my longest run ever !   I only started running in March of last year...well...you can't really call it running because the program starts off "running for one minute then walk for one"... it is the perfect way to start because anyone and everyone can do it.    Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would be able to run a 1/2 marathon.   If anyone is interested in starting, I highly recommend John Staton's book.
> 
> My food consumption has been really bad this weekend.    I am thinking of joining the new WW program this week.   I really want to lose 18 pounds over the next 18 weeks.   Sound possible...right ?
> 
> Hang in there everyone.
> 
> 
> Wendy....I will send prayers to the "bladder gods" on the 25th....I hope everything goes well and they give ya some really good pain meds !
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



Kim, if I can losed 12.8 in three weeks, 18 pounds is very doable in 18 weeks.  You will lose more, darn right?



HockeyKat said:


> WDW trip this week!  We checked in yesterday and will check out Sat AM.  We managed to score Boardwalk view with our DVC points, and man.  View is incredible!
> 
> I am not being very peep like.  I will be back in force next Monday, though, so watch out world!
> 
> Oh, geek girl over here has been tracking mileage with my Garmin watch and footpod.   I got the FR60W and this is the first time I have used it.   According to it, I walked 5.8 miles today.



You have to post more and often if you are disney! Me and Wendy need to live through your trip!


----------



## HockeyKat

monymony3471 said:


> You have to post more and often if you are disney! Me and Wendy need to live through your trip!



Yes ma'am!  Ask and ye shall receive!  

We drove down yesterday from NC, leaving around 5AM and getting here around 2PM.   Checked into BWV studo - Boardwark View, room was ready, and we napped/hung out on the balcony for a while.   Dinner was 'Ohana.

Our room is directly above the model villa, in the Crest 'O the Wave section on the 3rd floor.    

Today we slept late, again some hanging out on the balcony time, coffee, etc.   Made it into the Magic Kingdom around 2PM, ate at Cosmic Rays, rode Buzz, TTC (twice), Space, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and headed out around 5 for DTD.   Had dinner at Paradiso 37 (not impressed) and came back to the resort to watch Illuminations from our balcony with a cocktail.  

Tomorrow we check into a 1-bedroom villa, also BWV - Boardwalk View.


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> WDW trip this week!  We checked in yesterday and will check out Sat AM.  We managed to score Boardwalk view with our DVC points, and man.  View is incredible!
> 
> I am not being very peep like.  I will be back in force next Monday, though, so watch out world!
> 
> Oh, geek girl over here has been tracking mileage with my Garmin watch and footpod.   I got the FR60W and this is the first time I have used it.   According to it, I walked 5.8 miles today.



The miles of walking should help control the damage from the eating. And we'll be glad to pull you back onto the wagon next week. 



monymony3471 said:


> I loved Cabo, where are you staying?



We'll be on the Carnival Spirit. It leaves from San Diego, takes a little more than a day and a half to get to Cabo. We can go onshore for the day. Go back on the ship for the evening and they go far enough out to sea to be able to open the casino and the bar, then back into Cabo the next morning, then cruise back to San Diego.

I had the BBQ salmon for dinner tonight. I got the container right away and brought half home. The mash potatoes were oh-la-la. Half a serving of the potatoes was 5 pts. and so worth it. I left the onion rings alone, just ate two (they're the little string kind). My bil ate the rest.
I filled up on mango before we went to the restaurant, so self control was a lot easier.


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl said:


> The miles of walking should help control the damage from the eating. And we'll be glad to pull you back onto the wagon next week.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be on the Carnival Spirit. It leaves from San Diego, takes a little more than a day and a half to get to Cabo. We can go onshore for the day. Go back on the ship for the evening and they go far enough out to sea to be able to open the casino and the bar, then back into Cabo the next morning, then cruise back to San Diego.
> 
> I had the BBQ salmon for dinner tonight. I got the container right away and brought half home. The mash potatoes were oh-la-la. Half a serving of the potatoes was 5 pts. and so worth it. I left the onion rings alone, just ate two (they're the little string kind). My bil ate the rest.
> I filled up on mango before we went to the restaurant, so self control was a lot easier.



We did the cruise too, stopped at a few places along the way, Matzalan, Peurto valarta (I know i can't spell) Cabo though, was so pretty, i remember the rocks and walking around them.  Hung out at Sammy's place too.


Have a great skinny day, stay warm, be active, drink water!


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Yes ma'am!  Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> We drove down yesterday from NC, leaving around 5AM and getting here around 2PM.   Checked into BWV studo - Boardwark View, room was ready, and we napped/hung out on the balcony for a while.   Dinner was 'Ohana.
> 
> Our room is directly above the model villa, in the Crest 'O the Wave section on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Today we slept late, again some hanging out on the balcony time, coffee, etc.   Made it into the Magic Kingdom around 2PM, ate at Cosmic Rays, rode Buzz, TTC (twice), Space, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and headed out around 5 for DTD.   Had dinner at Paradiso 37 (not impressed) and came back to the resort to watch Illuminations from our balcony with a cocktail.
> 
> Tomorrow we check into a 1-bedroom villa, also BWV - Boardwalk View.



Wow sounds like a perfect day to me.  I love Ohanas  I love to stuff my face with dumplings when I am there!!! So yummy

When we stayed at the boardwalk we had a room with a balcony right above spoodles (back then now Kouzzinna) It was such an awesome room loved having coffee on the balcony in the morning there..Its so peaceful on the boardwalk in the morning..I loved having a moment there with my cup of joe knowing that the day ahead was going to be great

keep posting love hearing what you are doign!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps!

Another day home for me, not for anything fun.  I have a very old silver filling, probably the first one I got when I was a kid and its huge - almost the whole tooth.  I had been noticing on occasion it was bothering me here and there.  And just felt "off".  Then this weekend it really started to bother me so I ended up at the dentist office earlier.  Apparently I had 2 small cracks in the tooth because of the filling  and so I got my first crown.  Luckily my new dentist is very nice and gentle and understands my complete and crazy fear I have of getting actual work done, not just a cleaning.  It wasn't too bad although the novacaine is starting to wear off and I can tell that area is achy a little bit.  I really hope that goes away in a day or so or else it will be a long 2 weeks.  And since I'm totally neurotic, I now have a fear that I will pop out the temp crown while I'm sleeping since I grind and clench my teeth, even with the nightguard.    Lucky me has 4 meetings tomorrow where I have to share test results so I also get to spend lots and lots of time talking, which I hate doing when my mouth is sore.  I know I'm being overly dramatic - millions of peope have crowns and are just fine.

On the brighter side, I have only eaten 1 scrambled egg and 2 egg whites today so I have tons of points left and I'm starving but scared to eat  I foresee lots of soft foods in my diet coming up.  

Hope everyone is having a much better day than me!    

*Wendy* - good luck on your surgery tomorrow!  Enjoy the drugs and kid-free time!

*Kat* - have a great time in Disney!  I agree, the rooms overlooking the boardwalk are amazing.  We had one over the sweet shop years ago!


----------



## Wonders10

Ok, the last person to post was me!  

Anyway, I'm finally feeling some relief.  After the novacaine started wearing off, my mouth was throbbing and I finally sucked it up and took some advil.  I'm feeling much better although I do not like the idea of having something "temporary" in my mouth.  It should all be permanent!  

I'm eating so gingerly that I get full after about half as much as I would normally eat.  I had a little ice cream this afternoon for "lunch".  Then my dinner was a baked sweet potato  I may make some "chicken-veggie" nuggets in a bit but I'm honestly not that hungry.  The last time this happened was right before and after I had my wisdom teeth out.  I lost about 15 lbs in 2 weeks because I was hardly eating and when I did eat, I ate such small bites and got full super quick.

Hope my peeps are doing well!  Think skinny


----------



## monymony3471

Wendy: Good luck tomorrow.  Remind me to tell you a good joke when you return, kidding!

Maxed out my points today, but alot were good choices, just learning how to expand a bit.

Got all my required stuff in, so I am learning.

Tomorrow I get to be back in the CI classroom.  Excited!

Have a skinny night!


----------



## dwheatl

Wendy-bird - Got my fingers crossed for the surgery. Speedy recovery!
Shannon - Hope your mouth feels better soon. The veggie soup I wrote about the other day is a great, filling choice when you can't eat.

Mony (and everyone else) - Hi!


----------



## LMO429

Wendy Sending pixie dust for your surgery today 

Yesterday my husband brought home chicken cordon bleau from the local italian grocery..I hate when he does stuff like that because I can easily make that healthier with panko bread crumbs..anyway I ate some of it but only half.

I use to be a big fan of the biggest loser but is anyone else bored of that show?  I think Jillian is making the right move by leaving after this season.


----------



## Sparkie

Hellow Peeps!

Long time no see.

I check in over here every now and again. Still trying to get motivated to change my life. Well, my life has changed but I need to make some changes for myself but alas personality faults keep getting in the way.

So for the UPDATE:

I am now a grandmother of 2 beautiful granddaughters. Both children of my daughter who some of you may remember became a mother at age 17.  So her first daughter is now 2 yo and the new baby is almost 2 months old.  My daughter is back in school. She is working towards a foreign language major.... Spanish if you havent guessed already. The father of these children is Mexican and a LOSER!!! He has nothing to do with these children or his other child by another woman. I have been told that he doesnt want the responisbility of being a father, he just wants to live the single party life. Like I said LOSER!  

My oldest son is back home. Not so much because he just loves life with mom and dad but economics dictates that he live at home. I'm hoping his economic status improves because I am learning that living with you adult children just isnt the way it is supposed to be. 

I just cant seem to kick them out of the nest.... they keep clinging to the edge and climbing back in.

My youngest daughter is a freshman in high school and all about school. We are not dancing any more. She is participating in musical theater in school and hopes to go to college at USC. ( i hope her grades are good, otherwise I'll keep you all posted on which bank I plan to rob to pay for her tuition )



We are now DVC members.  Love being able to plan vacations and I'm sure I will love it more once it is paid for. 


Sooo......

We are headed to Disney for spring break. I would love to have some Disney pillow case dresses and flutter pants outfits for my gdaughters......


*Do any of you have an Etsy account? *
I would rather sponsor a peep than a stranger.


After Disney, I am going to try and reclaim ME, "again". I have from March to October. We are going on a Disney Dream Cruise and I would love to look "Dreamy"


Love and miss you all much!

Robin


----------



## mousehouselover

HockeyKat said:


> WDW trip this week!  We checked in yesterday and will check out Sat AM.  We managed to score Boardwalk view with our DVC points, and man.  View is incredible!



I saw your picture on FB. What an amazing view. I love the BW early or late as no one is out and it's so peaceful. My parents are down the road from Disney (Right behind AKL) and we got to see Wishes from their balcony the other night. 

Wendy~ I hope your surgery went well and youare now resting comfortably. 

Shannon~ Sorry to hear about the tooth. Congrats on getting back on WW; you will learn the new program and will do great with it. Have fun planning your Disney trip!

Danielle~ I  Cheesecake Factory cheesecake. I haven't had it in years though since it's so, so, so full of calories and fat. 

Monica~ WTG on the weight! I haven't been around because I've been pretty busy and ran myself way down. 

Robin~ Welcome back!  for all the 'stuff' that is complicating your life. If you want Disney clothes for the girls, try the sewing thread over on the community board. (DISboutique)   

My parents came to town on Sat so we spent a good bit of time with them over the weekend. I'm also taking a fitness class (the nutrition part is a bit of a joke though.....) It came with a gym pass for the length of the program so I get 7 weeks of gym access for $25. I think sitting through a few awful nutrition seminars are well worth it. I took a dance aerobic class last week and a yoga class tonight. I know I'm going to be a bit sore in the morning. 

I have to journal my foods as part of the class and I discovered something really important. I am eating less than 500 calries for breakfast and lunch and fewer than 1000 cal overall somedays. I have added a few things to my diet and will see how it works. I am still having a sweet everyday. I know it's all empty calories but there's something about knowing I can have it that keeps me feeling like I'm not depriving myself. 

My financial class is going ok. DH and I had to talk about our money as part of our homework. It was not a nice conversation. I am determined to put us on goot solid financial footing and never owe anything to anyone ever again. It's going to take a bit of work but I know it can be done.


----------



## Wonders10

Sparkie said:


> Hellow Peeps!
> 
> So for the UPDATE:
> 
> Love and miss you all much!
> 
> Robin



Congratulations on your new granddaughter!   for all the drama surrounding it.  When in March are you doing Disney?  What resort?  My mom and I are going the 26-29, staying at POR.  



mousehouselover said:


> Shannon~ Sorry to hear about the tooth. Congrats on getting back on WW; you will learn the new program and will do great with it. Have fun planning your Disney trip!
> 
> My financial class is going ok. DH and I had to talk about our money as part of our homework. It was not a nice conversation. I am determined to put us on goot solid financial footing and never owe anything to anyone ever again. It's going to take a bit of work but I know it can be done.



Thanks!  I'm pretty motivated by the new program actually...looking forward to my Friday weigh in.  I carry my iphone with me all the time, calculating points and adding them to my tracker.  

Good for you for getting your finances in check.  I'm completely swamped with student loans - my combined monthly payments cost more than my rent!  I'm trying to get one of them lowered so cross your fingers Sallie Mae cooperates.  I also have some CC debt, which is my own fault.  Right now, I am okay financially in the sense that I can pay all of my bills on time without a problem, but I don't have much left to save for the future, which is really frustrating for me.  So I'm desperately trying to save here and there and not spending money on things I don't need so I can put any extra towards my CC.  Once that gets gone, I will be in much better shape I think.  

So tonight was probably the most non-relaxing evening ever. We've had severe weather statements, tornado warnings and all that fun stuff all night and I am deathly afraid of tornadoes.  It was a nightmare listening to it.  I couldn't stop shaking!  But it actually seems, they jumped the gun because right now the worst seems to have gone over us and it was just some rain and lightning, although other parts of Florida are getting it much worse it seems.  Maybe now I can finally go to sleep - I'm tired!  

Hope everyone had a great Tuesday!  And have a skinny Wednesday!


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> After Disney, I am going to try and reclaim ME, "again". I have from March to October. We are going on a Disney Dream Cruise and I would love to look "Dreamy"
> Love and miss you all much!
> 
> Robin


 Hey, Sparkie! We're here when you're ready to join us. Sending prayers and best wishes for you and your family.



mousehouselover said:


> Danielle~ I  Cheesecake Factory cheesecake. I haven't had it in years though since it's so, so, so full of calories and fat.
> 
> My financial class is going ok. DH and I had to talk about our money as part of our homework. It was not a nice conversation. I am determined to put us on good solid financial footing and never owe anything to anyone ever again. It's going to take a bit of work but I know it can be done.



I didn't even have a bite of the cheesecake. that's a slippery slope greased with a lot of butter. I waited until I got home and had my 3 pt. biscotti and sugar-free cocoa. Much safer, and pretty darn satisfying.

Glad to see you are working on eliminating debt. My Dsis was just telling me about her DD's in-laws. They had amassed a mound of debt, and, at the age of 60, they are losing their house. They are moving in w/my niece, and it's a sad day for all concerned. so, to everyone, don't let debt get out of hand. There are very few things (even Disney) that are worth losing your home and your security.
Make good choices!


----------



## monymony3471

Sparkie said:


> Hellow Peeps!
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> Love and miss you all much!
> 
> Robin



Hey I remember you and all the drama that was going on 2-3 years ago.  Sorry its still there.  But glad you are planning on coming back.  I will be here waiting, promise!

I've just been busy, and stressed, but its working in my favor.  

Welcome Back *Kat*! I wanna see FB pictures of WDW and great views!

*Wonders:*  I'll have to check out your TR soon.  I need to experience disney through others for a while.  Sigh.


----------



## Sparkie

We will be in Disney March 10-12 at Pop Century and then moving to Bay Lake for March 12 to March 19. 

We should be a interesting group with our double stroller and my mom on a scooter.  I really cant wait. I so need a break. 

I keep threatening to take a "me" vacation and leave the entire family at home.  I am going to do it one day. Just a few days to myself. 

Thanks for the welcome backs. That is why I love you guys so much. We can post everyday or not for months or years and we are always welcomed "home". 

Wishing you all a skinny day!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Robin...Welcome Back!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> I use to be a big fan of the biggest loser but is anyone else bored of that show?  I think Jillian is making the right move by leaving after this season.


Yes!  We watch it because my wife enjoys it, and to be honest I still love seeing the "amazing transformations" at the end of each show.  But the rest of the show is a major snooze-fest for me.  I use it as an opportunity to catch up on my reading and just occasionally peek my head up from my book or magazine during the weigh-in portion of the show.  Personally, I'm sick of Jillian trying to "fix" everyone and playing amateur psychologist.  I can do without all of that emotional drama.  But I'd imagine I'm in the minority on that, since that is probably a big reason people watch the show.  I will say, though, that I'm enjoying the new trainers.  I sort of prefer their way of training.  Or maybe it's just that I like that "team" better, especially Rulon Gardner since I remember watching him win the Gold during the Olympics and there is something very intriguing to me about a former world class athlete who let himself go and is now fighting to get back into shape.  But yeah, the show has definitely jumped the shark for me.


----------



## Wonders10

Has anyone watched "Heavy" on A&E? To me, its sort of like The Biggest Loser and Intervention combined into one show.  Morbidly obese people are sent to this "facility" for a month to do hardcore training and diet, then sent home for the next 5 months to follow through, but they get training and psych help as well.  It was okay, but I do enjoy seeing that transformation.  So far none of them had hit their goal weight in those 6 months, but they all lost significant weight.


----------



## HockeyKat

monymony3471 said:


> Welcome Back *Kat*! I wanna see FB pictures of WDW and great views!



Send me a PM and I will friend you.  


Welcome back Robin!!


----------



## LMO429

speaking of facebook..I do not think I am friends with everyone on facebook..pm your name if you want to be friends


----------



## mousehouselover

Wonders10 said:


> Good for you for getting your finances in check.  I'm completely swamped with student loans - my combined monthly payments cost more than my rent!  I'm trying to get one of them lowered so cross your fingers Sallie Mae cooperates.  I also have some CC debt, which is my own fault.  Right now, I am okay financially in the sense that I can pay all of my bills on time without a problem, but I don't have much left to save for the future, which is really frustrating for me.  So I'm desperately trying to save here and there and not spending money on things I don't need so I can put any extra towards my CC.  Once that gets gone, I will be in much better shape I think.
> 
> So tonight was probably the most non-relaxing evening ever. We've had severe weather statements, tornado warnings and all that fun stuff all night and I am deathly afraid of tornadoes.  It was a nightmare listening to it.  I couldn't stop shaking!  But it actually seems, they jumped the gun because right now the worst seems to have gone over us and it was just some rain and lightning, although other parts of Florida are getting it much worse it seems.  Maybe now I can finally go to sleep - I'm tired!



We were in a really good position and had the possibility of being in a great position but blew it; seriously blew it. We stopped comunicating and moved in oposite directions and we're now facing the consequences. Tonight's lesson was on creating a budget and reconciling the differences between men's and women's financial views and dealing with differences in spending/savings habits. Lots of points really hit home for me and I'm hoping for DH as well. 

That was some storm that moved through yesterday. Did you see the photo of the gas station is St Pete? The wind destroyed the canopy over the pumps and it landed on a car. Wow! I actually enjoy watching the lightening flash, dance and zing across the sky. 



dwheatl said:


> I didn't even have a bite of the cheesecake. that's a slippery slope greased with a lot of butter. I waited until I got home and had my 3 pt. biscotti and sugar-free cocoa. Much safer, and pretty darn satisfying.
> 
> Glad to see you are working on eliminating debt. My Dsis was just telling me about her DD's in-laws. They had amassed a mound of debt, and, at the age of 60, they are losing their house. They are moving in w/my niece, and it's a sad day for all concerned. so, to everyone, don't let debt get out of hand. There are very few things (even Disney) that are worth losing your home and your security.
> Make good choices!



What a great compromise to dessert. That's one of my more challenging issues. I still want dessert or something sweet. I try to have my fruit last for all my meals so I feel like I'm having dessert but it doesn't always work.

Hearing about so many people losing everything and seeing what my parents have gone through when my dad couldn't get work; I really never ever want to be in that position. I also feel I owe it to my family to be able to be fully engaged in life and not feel guilty or overwhelmed about paying for the bills we're creating. 



Wonders10 said:


> Has anyone watched "Heavy" on A&E? To me, its sort of like The Biggest Loser and Intervention combined into one show.  Morbidly obese people are sent to this "facility" for a month to do hardcore training and diet, then sent home for the next 5 months to follow through, but they get training and psych help as well.  It was okay, but I do enjoy seeing that transformation.  So far none of them had hit their goal weight in those 6 months, but they all lost significant weight.



I saw the pilot and enjoyed it. I want to see more of them at some point. I think it shows the real side of getting healthy and weight loss. It's not Biggest Loser, this is the real world that they have to live in everyday. Yes a lot of BL participants do well after they leave the ranch but Heavy sets people up to go it on their own for the purpose of changing their life with no other incentive than that. 

I made it to the gym today. I was still a little sore from yesterday but made it through most of the workout I had planned. I had to cut my elliptical short because my hip was hurting a lot. I was told that I have bursitis but I think it's actually an orthopedic issue. I'm not a big fan of the elliptical machins they have anyway so next time I'll look for a treadmill, maybe one in the movie room so no one sees my fat. (LOL)

I missed my calorie intake goal agin. I added up just over 700 cals for the day. I was able to splurge on a really buttery corn from Green Giant. I'm still below the 1000 cal mark though. I don't want to eat for the sake of getting a minimum calorie count but I know it's not healthy to eat fewer than 1000 cal on a regular basis. 

I already have quite a few peeps on my FB page but I'll have to look up the couple I don't have.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 

Sorry been MIA lately my DS had his wisdom teeth out and I've been home playing nurse!  

Hope all is well and everyone has a great day.


----------



## monymony3471

Sparkie said:


> We will be in Disney March 10-12 at Pop Century and then moving to Bay Lake for March 12 to March 19.
> 
> We should be a interesting group with our double stroller and my mom on a scooter.  I really cant wait. I so need a break.
> 
> I keep threatening to take a "me" vacation and leave the entire family at home.  I am going to do it one day. Just a few days to myself.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs. That is why I love you guys so much. We can post everyday or not for months or years and we are always welcomed "home".
> 
> Wishing you all a skinny day!



Threatening?  Just do it!  My girls and I are planning the same thing.  Go up north, hope to use the cousins cottage, outlet shop, casinos, wine, and sushi platters.  The first night is always a hoot with lots of laughter.  I think there will be more going this year after the stories we shared when we got home after last year.

Hey everyone, just checking in.  I'm on a roll and hope to post a nice number tomorrow and sunday.

I have an unexpected free day without any day care children, so me and maddy are gonna spend some time to together, and i think I'll take her to a play place.  I can sit in a MC Donalds without ordering anything.  I am that strong!

Have a skinny minnie day!


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sorry been MIA lately my DS had his wisdom teeth out and I've been home playing nurse!
> 
> Hope all is well and everyone has a great day.



 Wisdom Teeth!  I had mine out a few years ago - the drugs were nice and I lost 15 lbs!  Hope your son is doing well!


Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow and trying hard to get in water and keep up that good eating.  My pre-weigh today showed some decent numbers and I just hope they get even lower tomorrow.  I have tons of points left and am planning on a relatively light dinner - eggs.  I've been craving eggs like no one's business so going to make a fritatta tonight.


On a disney note, I'm wanting to stay an extra night in March for a total of 4 nts.  Don't think my mom will go for it though.  Also thinking of the WISHES dessert party - anyone done it before?


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> Wisdom Teeth!  I had mine out a few years ago - the drugs were nice and I lost 15 lbs!  Hope your son is doing well!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow and trying hard to get in water and keep up that good eating.  My pre-weigh today showed some decent numbers and I just hope they get even lower tomorrow.  I have tons of points left and am planning on a relatively light dinner - eggs.  I've been craving eggs like no one's business so going to make a fritatta tonight.
> 
> 
> On a disney note, I'm wanting to stay an extra night in March for a total of 4 nts.  Don't think my mom will go for it though.  Also thinking of the WISHES dessert party - anyone done it before?



Thanks he's doing well, and he still has his appetite! Only eating soft foods still, is bummed he can't have pizza!  I swear that kid could live on pizza alone and not gain an ounce! 

Ugg I just remembered that tomorrow is our Holiday party for the department I work for! Hugh buffet of food! I don't think I did so well this week.


----------



## gudrench3

gudrench3 said:


> Hey there, I haven't posted in a while...but I'm back now.  And I have a loss!!!  I'm down to 203 today!  So, I guess that would be -2 for me!  Woo who!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!



Hey there everyone!  I am down another -2 lbs!!!  Yay!!!  I am now at 201...and oh so close to getting below 200! I haven't seen that number in a LONG TIME!    I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Wonders10

*-2 lbs*

So I lost the weight I had gained last week plus 4 ounces.  I'll take it! 

Anyone interested in doing a challenge like we (okay, you all) used to do?  Not sure what date to pick.  Other than Valentine's Day, which is 2 weeks away, I can't think of any special days coming up.  St. Patrick's Day?

P.S. I sneezed really hard this morning and chomped my teeth together and now my "tooth" hurts again!  It feels like I pushed it up even further and all I want to do is pull it down but don't think that's a good idea! 

TGIF!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok NEED advise, help, encouragement ect.... 

BIG holiday party I'm going to tonight!! It's a buffet... suggestions on what to choose??? I'm doing WW so you know..... 


I do have my extra points so that will help....


----------



## monymony3471

Morning Peeps!

I am down -3.2lbs from last Friday.  I am at a total loss of 16lbs.

Oh happy day!

We should do mini challenges *Wonders.*
I am swamped with 4 college classes if anyone wants to take on this or we can just monitor ourselves.  I like small challenges, keeps you grounded.


----------



## monymony3471

LAD:  Pick the best choices, or taste a little of everything, only eat until you are full.  Being on weight watchers already, I would think you will get full fast, i'm not a dessert person, so I could skip that, don't know about you, maybe you could take a bit of someones (spouse, sister, etc)

Diet pops are free, lite beer if you want an adult beverage, dance alot, only allow yourself one trip up to the buffet, ask someone to make your plate, 

This is from the top of my head.

Think of this party as a chance to be social, not that you are there to eat.

I hope you can take something with that and use it positively.  Enjoy yourself and have fun.

We have my sons confirmation dinner sunday night at one of our favorite restaurants.  I am gonna eat until I feel full and WILL ask for a container to put half in from the start.  LMO's advice I think.


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> WDW trip this week!  We checked in yesterday and will check out Sat AM.  We managed to score Boardwalk view with our DVC points, and man.  View is incredible!
> 
> I am not being very peep like.  I will be back in force next Monday, though, so watch out world!
> 
> Oh, geek girl over here has been tracking mileage with my Garmin watch and footpod.   I got the FR60W and this is the first time I have used it.   According to it, I walked 5.8 miles today.



Have fun in WDW 



HockeyKat said:


> Yes ma'am!  Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> We drove down yesterday from NC, leaving around 5AM and getting here around 2PM.   Checked into BWV studo - Boardwark View, room was ready, and we napped/hung out on the balcony for a while.   Dinner was 'Ohana.
> 
> Our room is directly above the model villa, in the Crest 'O the Wave section on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Today we slept late, again some hanging out on the balcony time, coffee, etc.   Made it into the Magic Kingdom around 2PM, ate at Cosmic Rays, rode Buzz, TTC (twice), Space, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and headed out around 5 for DTD.   Had dinner at Paradiso 37 (not impressed) and came back to the resort to watch Illuminations from our balcony with a cocktail.
> 
> Tomorrow we check into a 1-bedroom villa, also BWV - Boardwalk View.



I saw that view too, gorgeous



Sparkie said:


> Hellow Peeps!
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> I check in over here every now and again. Still trying to get motivated to change my life. Well, my life has changed but I need to make some changes for myself but alas personality faults keep getting in the way.
> 
> So for the UPDATE:
> 
> I am now a grandmother of 2 beautiful granddaughters. Both children of my daughter who some of you may remember became a mother at age 17.  So her first daughter is now 2 yo and the new baby is almost 2 months old.  My daughter is back in school. She is working towards a foreign language major.... Spanish if you havent guessed already. The father of these children is Mexican and a LOSER!!! He has nothing to do with these children or his other child by another woman. I have been told that he doesnt want the responisbility of being a father, he just wants to live the single party life. Like I said LOSER!
> 
> My oldest son is back home. Not so much because he just loves life with mom and dad but economics dictates that he live at home. I'm hoping his economic status improves because I am learning that living with you adult children just isnt the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> I just cant seem to kick them out of the nest.... they keep clinging to the edge and climbing back in.
> 
> My youngest daughter is a freshman in high school and all about school. We are not dancing any more. She is participating in musical theater in school and hopes to go to college at USC. ( i hope her grades are good, otherwise I'll keep you all posted on which bank I plan to rob to pay for her tuition )
> 
> 
> 
> We are now DVC members.  Love being able to plan vacations and I'm sure I will love it more once it is paid for.
> 
> 
> Sooo......
> 
> We are headed to Disney for spring break. I would love to have some Disney pillow case dresses and flutter pants outfits for my gdaughters......
> 
> 
> *Do any of you have an Etsy account? *
> I would rather sponsor a peep than a stranger.
> 
> 
> After Disney, I am going to try and reclaim ME, "again". I have from March to October. We are going on a Disney Dream Cruise and I would love to look "Dreamy"
> 
> 
> Love and miss you all much!
> 
> Robin



Hi Robin Welcome back



LMO429 said:


> I use to be a big fan of the biggest loser but is anyone else bored of that show?  I think Jillian is making the right move by leaving after this season.



I used to faithfully watch it every tuesday but now I'm a gleek!



LMO429 said:


> speaking of facebook..I do not think I am friends with everyone on facebook..pm your name if you want to be friends



I'm friends with most of you guys too but if anyone else is on pm me too



Wonders10 said:


> On a disney note, I'm wanting to stay an extra night in March for a total of 4 nts.  Don't think my mom will go for it though.  Also thinking of the WISHES dessert party - anyone done it before?



My friend did the wishes dessert party and said it was WONDERFUL



Wonders10 said:


> *-2 lbs*
> 
> So I lost the weight I had gained last week plus 4 ounces.  I'll take it!
> 
> Anyone interested in doing a challenge like we (okay, you all) used to do?  Not sure what date to pick.  Other than Valentine's Day, which is 2 weeks away, I can't think of any special days coming up.  St. Patrick's Day?
> 
> P.S. I sneezed really hard this morning and chomped my teeth together and now my "tooth" hurts again!  It feels like I pushed it up even further and all I want to do is pull it down but don't think that's a good idea!
> 
> TGIF!



Sorry about your tooth problems - congrats on the weight loss

Ok I stayed the same this week.  I did so good the first two weeks with measuring and weighing my foods and now 

I think I need to jump start my weight loss again and just do Lean Cuisine dinners and salad for dinners again for a week and then go back to my measuring.

The kids had no school yesterday because we got another foot of snow   I am so sick of snow.  I know I live in New England but this is just not cool anymore.  We can't even see pulling out of side streets because of the snow banks.  Crazy I tell you.

Wendy - Hope your surgery went well, check in when you can honey


----------



## DisneyLaura

Oh I forgot to add this to the above post 

Shannon I loved those little challenges let's do it!

I say St Patty's Day sounds good to me.  I can't keep a list of who wants to join and their amounts.  Let me know.


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Ok NEED advise, help, encouragement ect....
> 
> BIG holiday party I'm going to tonight!! It's a buffet... suggestions on what to choose??? I'm doing WW so you know.....
> 
> 
> I do have my extra points so that will help....



Veggies, Salad, protein, fruit.  Maybe one special thing thay you don't often have as a treat.  Don't go starving.  Stay hydrated, even if you partake in some adult beverages.



monymony3471 said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> I am down -3.2lbs from last Friday.  I am at a total loss of 16lbs.
> 
> Oh happy day!
> 
> We should do mini challenges *Wonders.*
> I am swamped with 4 college classes if anyone wants to take on this or we can just monitor ourselves.  I like small challenges, keeps you grounded.



Amazing!  I feel like even though I'm tracking and following the plan, I'm still not doing as good as I can be.  So that is my goal this week...to really, truly follow the program and maybe get some activity points in this weekend at least.  

I don't have a problem monitoring the challenge.  I can't promise it's going to be as fancy as when Aaron did it  but definitely don't mind keeping track.  *So what should our goal date be? * Then those that want to participate can share their goals.


----------



## Wonders10

St. Patrick's Day is about 7 weeks away from today.  It's on a Thursday, and I personally, weigh in on Fridays.  

I think my goal is going to be 18 lbs.  That's what I need to see one-derland again.  It's a lot but I still think doable if I stay focused.


----------



## LMO429

Hello! I am down 1.7 pounds this week 

I am down for a challenge.  When is st. pattys day this year ?  I have to google it and tell you my goal


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Hello! I am down 1.7 pounds this week
> 
> I am down for a challenge.  When is st. pattys day this year ?  I have to google it and tell you my goal



 for a loss!

It is March 17...about 7 weeks from today.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> for a loss!
> 
> It is March 17...about 7 weeks from today.



Ok I am down for 7 pounds in 7 weeks


----------



## monymony3471

Put me in for 10lbs, we can do this!


----------



## Wonders10

Okay everyone!

I've started a list of participants in the St. Patty's Day Challenge.  It's 7 weeks from now (minus a day).  

So far I have:
Monica - 10 lbs
LMO - 7 lbs
and myself

Let me know if you want in!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down .8, and I think I could lose another .8 by 3/17. Just kidding. I'm not signing up for the challenge. I know it's silly, but I never was successful on one of those. I think partly because I felt like it was competition, and I knew I couldn't be the biggest loser. So I'll be a  and just do my best without a specific weight loss goal in mind.

On a related note, I contacted our travel agent and upgraded us to a balcony cabin on our cruise next month. It's not Disney, but I'm still super-excited. 

congrats to all the loser and samers, and for those who are up, don't fret, just live and learn. Sometimes it's just a "hiccup" in our system, and sometimes it's a reminder to be a little more vigilant.

DH and I have a church meeting out of town tomorrow morning, so I better get to bed. I declare now that I will make wise food choices at the meeting, no sitting by the m & ms bowl. 

Have a healthy weekend, all.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> I'm down .8, and I think I could lose another .8 by 3/17. Just kidding. I'm not signing up for the challenge. I know it's silly, but I never was successful on one of those. I think partly because I felt like it was competition, and I knew I couldn't be the biggest loser. So I'll be a  and just do my best without a specific weight loss goal in mind.
> 
> On a related note, I contacted our travel agent and upgraded us to a balcony cabin on our cruise next month. It's not Disney, but I'm still super-excited.
> 
> congrats to all the loser and samers, and for those who are up, don't fret, just live and learn. Sometimes it's just a "hiccup" in our system, and sometimes it's a reminder to be a little more vigilant.
> 
> DH and I have a church meeting out of town tomorrow morning, so I better get to bed. I declare now that I will make wise food choices at the meeting, no sitting by the m & ms bowl.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend, all.



It's okay...I've never actually met one of the challenges either, but I'm giving it a go, because my even bigger challenge date (disney) is the week after so now I feel like I have 2 things going for myself.

Yay for a balcony!  I love cruises although I've yet to do a Disney one.  My problem with the disney cruises is they are so darn expensive and I can do a 7 day cruise that leaves closer to home, with a balcony, for cheaper than a 4 nt oceanview cabin on Disney.  That being said, eventually, I am going to do one!  

Okay, so my weight loss ticker is gone because it wouldn't let me update it with this week's weight and that was just going to be really annoying to have to get a new ticker every week.  So...I just took one of the WISH smilies and will change it every 5 lbs.  So even though I've lost 7 lbs, I have the 5lb in my siggie.


----------



## LMO429

I have gone on a disney cruise two times..I have to say I really enjoyed myself on both of them.  We do not have children and I liked how the adult areas are strictly adult.  I rarely saw children on the cruise.

the problem I have with disney cruise is I rather spend the $ in the parks than on a cruise.  Its hard to justify spending over 2500 on a 4 day cruise when I can be in the parks during that same amount of time.  Plus my husband likes to gamble and there is no gambling i heard that is why they are more expensive as well


----------



## UtahMama

I MISSED YOU GUYS!

My surgery went well, but I dont notice any "improvement" yet.  I am assured these things take time. 

I havent even touched a scale or counted points all week. I mostly sleep and rest and watch HGTV all day. I close my eyes and POOF, it's 6PM. Ughhhh.

The good news, which has surprised me, is Travis is totally taking care of me! He wont let me lift a finger and is constantly making sure everything is A-OK. Kids quiet, pillows fluffed, etc. He told me he likes taking care of me . All I can say is WOW. If only I can train him to want to go to DISNEY and not Hawaii.  The man thinks we can "do" disney in a half a day. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm nervous to get on the scale because I've only been in Pajamas and feel sooooo fat/solid. After a week, ummmm, I reeeeeally need special muffins, if you know what I mean. 

I'm probably not ready for a St. Patricks day challenge. I need my head back in this game! I'm positive Ive re-gained all the weight I lost. 

OK, now I need to read back. Ive missed a LOT.


----------



## UtahMama

Dang it...soooo sleepy. I sleep Alll day. Suddenly its night time.

Making "convenient" food choices. 
I really want Healthy Choice Kettle Corn. 

I will weigh in the morning. Grrr.


----------



## dwheatl

Maybe you should wait to weigh until the special muffins have worked their  magic. 
My sis had the same surgery a couple of months ago. It took a little while for her to see an improvement, because she got a UTI right after. Once they got that cleared up, it's been smooth sailing.
Hope you are feeling good, and  on having a honey-bunch that takes care of you. Just bombard him with Glee tunes until he agrees to do Disney good and proper.


----------



## Wonders10

*Wendy *- glad you are sort of feeling better.  Just enjoy the rest and be thankful you have a sweetie to help you out around the house!  

I am having a rough start to the week.  I'm stressed and anxious and all I want is comfort food and Reese's Peanut Butter Hearts (has anyone ever noticed that the "seasonal" Reese's are sooooo much better than the regular ones?)

I'm desperately trying to turn things around so I can see a loss this week.

In other exciting news...if you aren't reading my pre-trip report, I have added an extra night for a grand total of 4!  And we switched our hotel ressie from POR to POFQ.  We're ready for a change, but it still gives us the comfort of POR.  

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> I MISSED YOU GUYS!
> 
> My surgery went well, but I dont notice any "improvement" yet.  I am assured these things take time.
> 
> I havent even touched a scale or counted points all week. I mostly sleep and rest and watch HGTV all day. I close my eyes and POOF, it's 6PM. Ughhhh.
> 
> The good news, which has surprised me, is Travis is totally taking care of me! He wont let me lift a finger and is constantly making sure everything is A-OK. Kids quiet, pillows fluffed, etc. He told me he likes taking care of me . All I can say is WOW. If only I can train him to want to go to DISNEY and not Hawaii.  The man thinks we can "do" disney in a half a day. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'm nervous to get on the scale because I've only been in Pajamas and feel sooooo fat/solid. After a week, ummmm, I reeeeeally need special muffins, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm probably not ready for a St. Patricks day challenge. I need my head back in this game! I'm positive Ive re-gained all the weight I lost.
> 
> OK, now I need to read back. Ive missed a LOT.



Wendy glad you are on the mend! 



Wonders10 said:


> *Wendy *- glad you are sort of feeling better.  Just enjoy the rest and be thankful you have a sweetie to help you out around the house!
> 
> I am having a rough start to the week.  I'm stressed and anxious and all I want is comfort food and Reese's Peanut Butter Hearts (has anyone ever noticed that the "seasonal" Reese's are sooooo much better than the regular ones?)
> 
> I'm desperately trying to turn things around so I can see a loss this week.
> 
> In other exciting news...if you aren't reading my pre-trip report, I have added an extra night for a grand total of 4!  And we switched our hotel ressie from POR to POFQ.  We're ready for a change, but it still gives us the comfort of POR.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Keep AWAY from the Reese's!! You'll only feel awful if you cave and eat them!


----------



## LMO429

Wendy! Glad you are feeling better! 

Yesterday was probably the first day since the new year I over ate.  I was def pmsing grazing all day long.  Im trying to not think about yesterday and just move on today.  Not everyday of my life is going to be the picture of health i keep telling myself it was just one day dont make it tumbleweed into two or three etc


----------



## UtahMama

Tell me to go weigh myself! LOL. 

I **feel** heavy and icky. I think Im just starting over. It's ok. 

Emersing (sp) myself in WW recipes.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Tell me to go weigh myself! LOL.
> 
> I **feel** heavy and icky. I think Im just starting over. It's ok.
> 
> Emersing (sp) myself in WW recipes.



I think you should go weigh yourself.  One of the biggest reasons why I gained a ton of weigh last year was by being in denial of my weight and for fear of what the number would say on the scale and avoiding it before I knew it i gained over 10 pounds quickly by avoiding the scale because I thought it was only 5 max because I was kidding myself......dont focus on the number and weigh in every day but at least give yourself an idea of where you stand and move forward from there..My new years resolution is to weigh in once a week no matter what.  Pounds can creep on even faster when you deny yourself the truth.  You had surgery and you need to rest so do not beat yourself up about your weight but I would def give yourserlf a indication of where you stand.  Maybe dont go do it right this second wait until tomorrow morning.

I am sure you watch the biggest loser they get on the scale and say what they think they are going to weigh and its in fact well over that number.  Its denial that gets them to that point..I think its important to have your own personal realistic number on the scale that you will not go over..Like for instance mine is 140..I will never go over 140 again..If i see myself creeping towards it I nip it in the bud right away.  So give yourself a starting point and go from there dont obsess about it but dont deny yourself the truth either

sorry for the babbling writing this from my phone so hard to go back and recheck it


----------



## monymony3471

Just getting a chance to check in, I am holding steady, my son made his confirmation on Sunday and we went out to dinner and I ordered a small version of my favorite meal, but still, not on the plan.

Shoveling like crazy to get us unsnowed.  Probably got a total of 6 inches.  Nothing blizzard like and nothing close to 12-18" as they predicted.  This was a storm of epic hypeness!

Have to get some homework done on our snow day!

Wendy, weigh yourself, take your lumps, get better, and then refocus.  Your body won't allow yourself to lose weight until you are healthy.

Hope those in the path of the storm are all ok!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well, it's been forever since I've been here! 

Well, some very bad news, that I knew was coming. I stepped on the scale today and I was at 157. 

That's not bad, but considering I used to be at 130, it kind of makes me feel sick to my stomach. I know why I've gained it back, and I know that I don't push myself nearly as hard and I make up excuses. I think I've come back here 3 times since then and I fell off the wagon everytime. But, I'm also not too worried about the scale, mostly what I look like. I have been running and lifting weights more often recently so I know (especially from my looks) that not all of that is fat.

BUT! I really miss the times when I'd work out for 2 hours a day (seems like a lot, but it wasn't hardcore exercise all the time) and felt great. I could blame it on a lot of things like school, my photography, FOOD, but I can't really. All of those things have an impact, but I also have the power to control myself and put aside time for me. I joined a gym this month, but I really hate having to change and go back to the gym for an hour and wasting gas and money on something that I don't really need. I am perfectly capable of losing weight and being healthy with the tools at my home because I've done it before. So, I'm canceling my membership this year and sticking with my treadmill and videos. 

One of my biggest downfalls is that I really love photography and that's what I have been pretty much immersing myself in for the past year. I continuously sit on my butt editing and while it's pretty good exercise running around, taking photos, the editing outweighs that. School has me sitting all day and by the time the day is over I'm exhausted. I really want to open my own studio in the future and I have been telling myself that it's more important than exercising, but they both should be equal.

And then those stupid reeses cups! Peanut butter and chocolate are so good and I can't stay away from them. I don't buy the groceries so I can't tell my praents not to buy them. They're just there and when I want something small that's exactly where I go. I used to only have a small bit of chocolate on Sundays and I think I'll try and go back to that. I actually haven't been grazing as much as usually which is good.

Overall, I'm pumped to get back on it. It's going to be harder the second time around and I keep thinking about how hard it was at the very beginning, but I know I can do it. I'll be checking here regularly now and I'm excited to start counting how much I've LOST every week and not be afraid of the scale! I'm graduating from high school this May too, so I want to look nice! 

I think I'd like to try to lose 5 lbs by St. Patty's day. That sounds pretty easy!
My final goal: -27 lbs!
Hope you all have a great day. 

ETA: I just started a P90x DVD tonight! I decided to do the cardio and since I ran yesterday my legs hurt, but I powered through it! It was actually better than I thought it was going to be!


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps!

Just pooping in to say hello.  No exciting news on my end.  I'm not really looking forward to weigh in tomorrow but I'm doing it anyway - just haven't been tracking all that well and I know I've gone over my points a lot.  But today is another day and next week is another week.


----------



## dwheatl

LOL, Shannon said pooping! Can you tell I teach kindergarten?
I have been totally out of control this week. Why is it when I am so pressed for time that exercise becomes difficult, I compound the problem by eating?


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> LOL, Shannon said pooping! Can you tell I teach kindergarten?
> I have been totally out of control this week. Why is it when I am so pressed for time that exercise becomes difficult, I compound the problem by eating?



I'm usually so good about proofing my posts!   I laughed too, it's okay.  Then again, I also work with elementary school students so...

You and me both on the loss of control although, I'm sure you haven't been nearly as naughty as me!  I've had my worst ever gain.  Other then my obvious gain of weight over the years, I cannot remember a time when I gained this much in a week!  I know my eating was not great and I didn't track but I honestly didn't think it was that bad.  It was mostly my dinners that I let myself slide a little bit.  And I did drink a couple cokes this week.  And not nearly enough water.  But those are just excuses - I blew it this week and its my own fault!

*+4!!!! *  Insane!  

Man, is it possible to lose 4 lbs in a week?  I sure hope so.  
Hope everyone else's weigh in is much better than mine!


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> LOL, Shannon said pooping! Can you tell I teach kindergarten?
> I have been totally out of control this week. Why is it when I am so pressed for time that exercise becomes difficult, I compound the problem by eating?



lol..I am the absolute worst when it comes to spell checking/proof reading what I write on the disboards..I go back and re-read and its downright awful


----------



## monymony3471

Hi!

This was not a good week for me.  I know its because I winged it instead of planning ahead.  I've already logged my food for the entire day.  I'm better when I do it this way.

Aunt flow made an appearance last night, so, it could be worse but I am up 1 pound from last Friday.  I have two days to get rid of it for my official weigh-in on Sunday.  

For those of you struggling, my lesson learned is to plan ahead, log everything and stay accountable.

Have a great weekend!  TGIF for sure!


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:


> Tell me to go weigh myself! LOL.
> 
> I **feel** heavy and icky. I think Im just starting over. It's ok.
> 
> Emersing (sp) myself in WW recipes.



I told you, *heal first*, then worry about your weight.   Silly woman!


----------



## Wonders10

Seems this was a rough week for all of us to some degree.  Let's all vow to do what we have to do to get our heads back in the game!

Okay, so not to make excuses on my 4lb gain (it's almost laughable - even when I eat bad all day long for days I don't gain that much!), but...I remembered I've been eating a lot of pickles this week (hello, salt!) And, my mom went to her WW meeting this morning and the leader/another member mentioned that Advil can make you retain water.  Well, since I had my teeth worked a week and a half ago, I've been taking at least 2 advil a day!  Sometimes 3-4!  So I think bad eating choices in the evening, pickles and advil contributed to my ridiculous weight gain this week.


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon, a big gain like that usually is mostly water retention. So drink more water this week, and hang in there.
My gain this week was .7. Not horrible, but in the wrong direction. We have a crab feed tomorrow night, so I'm planning on eating quite a bit, but also several hours of dancing. DH is really good about having some self-control at these things. I think I'll follow his lead.


----------



## LMO429

I'm up a half pound but aunt flo is in the house so I am trying to not beat myself up about it.

this week was hard I was stuck in the house alot because of bad weather..boredom leads to bad eating for me its hard to think of a million alternatives of stuff to do when you get stuck the house so long.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I'm up a half pound but aunt flo is in the house so I am trying to not beat myself up about it.
> 
> this week was hard I was stuck in the house alot because of bad weather..boredom leads to bad eating for me its hard to think of a million alternatives of stuff to do when you get stuck the house so long.



I can totally see that... I do so much better on weekdays than weekends for this reason, too.  


I jumped back on the wagon this week and have been doing pretty well at staying in a 1200-1500 cal range.   Unfortunately, one reason for that is a nice head cold that means I don't really taste anything anyhow.   Dinner has been a turkey sandwich and cereal for most of the week, as I just can't get motivated to cook a meal I can't taste.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Wonders10

Did everyone have a busy, fun weekend?  It's been quiet around here!

I'm back on the wagon today!  And I'm also back on antibiotics  for the UTI I got over the weekend.  Fun fun.  I am feeling much better although I've made about 6 trips to the bathroom today because of all the water I'm drinking!

Hope all is well with my peeps!


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon, feel better soon!!

I spent most of the weekend recovering from the cold that was kicking my behind last week.   However, the upside to the cold is that nothing tasted good, so I finally have a full week on the wagon and have posted a 5.2 lb loss since last Monday!

Yesterday was back on the exercise wagon... 4.85 miles in my n'hood at a 15mm pace.   The Princess half is on Feb 27th and I am so not ready for it!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

Failure!

LOL...bit dramatic? I havent stepped foot on a scale in weeks! I'm paying for WW online and not touching it...ever!

UGHHHH.

My bladder repair surgery was 2 weeks ago today and I've basically been resting/asleep/drugged this whole time. Bah, excuses!

Starting to feel like myself. I'm back to work (2 weeks early ) today and have a lot of re-starting to do. No idea why I'm so scared to get on the scale. I must LIKE the padding for some reason?


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

This weekend we were busy with house work.  We were so exhausted we didnt go to the superbowl party we were invited to so therefore i didnt even have the temptation of bad foods this week.  Went out to dinner saturday night have a couple of glasses of sangria but kept the eating to a minimu

the past two days Ive been hungrier than usual but I also up my workout time so I am thinking that is something to do with it

having a hard time drinking 8 glasses of water lately I dont know why

wendy just get on the scale and move forward once you feel better.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wendy!  I made your recipe from FB for dinner. 

Fat free beef hot dog, sliced partway open and stuffed with chopped onion, some chopped jalapeno, and a sprinkle of 2% sharp cheddar.   Wrapped with a slice of 40% reduced fat bacon, and then a crescent roll triangle, and baked for 15 min at 375 degrees. 

175 cals for one, and yummmmmy.


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> Failure!
> 
> LOL...bit dramatic? I havent stepped foot on a scale in weeks! I'm paying for WW online and not touching it...ever!
> 
> UGHHHH.
> 
> My bladder repair surgery was 2 weeks ago today and I've basically been resting/asleep/drugged this whole time. Bah, excuses!
> 
> Starting to feel like myself. I'm back to work (2 weeks early ) today and have a lot of re-starting to do. No idea why I'm so scared to get on the scale. I must LIKE the padding for some reason?



Wendy get up dust yourself off and get on the scale. It may not be as bad as you thought! 

Went and weighed in at WW last night, missed last week due to our crazy snow storm. I thought for sure had gained, I hadn't tracked anything and ate terrible last week. Well the verdict was I ....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LOST 2.4LBS!  Don't understand how but I did! I'll take it!


----------



## UtahMama

Thank you!!!!! Much better day today!

I got my courage up and got on the scale just now (with breakfast oatmeal in my gut) and found it to be "not too horrible" ...grand total lost after 4 weeks of utter disaster...-2.4! that is week 7's weigh in, officially . Mind you, I had lost 11 pounds the first week all gung-ho...so I regained most. The 2.4 is the grand total of 7 weeks. I crack myself up!


So to comfort myself, I'm booking a pretend trip to Disneyland under the AAA discounts (which are pretty good!!!). My mock trip includes a Hertz rental van to seat 6...a 3 night stay at the Islander (not sure if DBF will appreciate that one since it's where I stayed with "he-who-shant-be-named"...but it's a HUGE saving for 4 Queen beds) 

Now, where to find the imaginary money to pay for this pretend trip! 

Kat- GOOD!!!! I love my invention! The lower fat version you made sounds so good!

Thanks for the gentle "push" girls!  I needed it!!!

ONWARD!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tasts better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.


Sorry, having a weak moment, just refocusing.......


Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Wendy get up dust yourself off and get on the scale. It may not be as bad as you thought!
> 
> Went and weighed in at WW last night, missed last week due to our crazy snow storm. I thought for sure had gained, I hadn't tracked anything and ate terrible last week. Well the verdict was I ....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> LOST 2.4LBS!  Don't understand how but I did! I'll take it!


What a fun surprise!!!!



monymony3471 said:


> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tasts better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> 
> 
> Sorry, having a weak moment, just refocusing.......
> 
> 
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels, click click.


Thank you, I needed that!





Lean Cuisine flat bread pizza thingies are yucky blucky. Now Im not satisified and want a cupcake.  JK


----------



## monymony3471

Good thing I don't have any cupcakes in the house!  

Are the smart ones any good? I downloaded some coupons to try them. I usually do not buy frozen meals.  But in a pinch could be handy.

I made it through the day with tasting a bite of mac and cheese I made for the kids.  Sheesh!  When i am at school and busy out of my house, I do so much better then working from the house.

Tomorrow is my long day at school, should be another great day.  Plus I have a dr. apt friday.  I hope he notices I lost weight.

I haven't peaked once at my weight this week.  Trying a new strategy.


----------



## lovealldisney

monymony3471 said:


> Good thing I don't have any cupcakes in the house!
> 
> Are the smart ones any good? I downloaded some coupons to try them. I usually do not buy frozen meals.  But in a pinch could be handy.
> 
> I made it through the day with tasting a bite of mac and cheese I made for the kids.  Sheesh!  When i am at school and busy out of my house, I do so much better then working from the house.
> 
> Tomorrow is my long day at school, should be another great day.  Plus I have a dr. apt friday.  I hope he notices I lost weight.
> 
> I haven't peaked once at my weight this week.  Trying a new strategy.




The Smart Ones are ok. I buy them to have for lunch at work and pair them up with a salad and a piece of fruit. Hospital cafateria food is EXPENSIVE that's why I buy them.  I also keep some at home when I'm in a pinch and don't have time to make a proper meal. The Progresso soups are pretty good too..or Campbells Soup at Hand aren't to bad either and low in points.


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Good thing I don't have any cupcakes in the house!
> 
> Are the smart ones any good? I downloaded some coupons to try them. I usually do not buy frozen meals.  But in a pinch could be handy.
> 
> I made it through the day with tasting a bite of mac and cheese I made for the kids.  Sheesh!  When i am at school and busy out of my house, I do so much better then working from the house.
> 
> Tomorrow is my long day at school, should be another great day.  Plus I have a dr. apt friday.  I hope he notices I lost weight.
> 
> I haven't peaked once at my weight this week.  Trying a new strategy.


I always look at the proper portion sized Smart One's (or similar) and think, "shoot,I could eat five of those!" 

When I'm on my game (LOL), my favorite snacks include something protein, like low fat string cheese and a can of V8 juice. Beefjerkey, cottage cheese, nuts, greek yogurt, etc. For some reason, including protein keeps me feeling fuller and more statisfied for longer. 

Monica,  you are a saint for not tasting the mac n cheese. 
I do better outside the house too. Busy is better than bored when it comes to dieting!



lovealldisney said:


> The Smart Ones are ok. I buy them to have for lunch at work and pair them up with a salad and a piece of fruit. Hospital cafateria food is EXPENSIVE that's why I buy them.  I also keep some at home when I'm in a pinch and don't have time to make a proper meal. The Progresso soups are pretty good too..or Campbells Soup at Hand aren't to bad either and low in points.


The hospital I work at is spendy too. They stock some nice fruit, though, for 75 cents. Fruit is "free". 

I love those Progresso soups! Paired with a side salad, I'm stuffed and then can "splurge" a bit at another meal. 29 points are hard to spread out! 

OK, I think I'm back in the mode of taking it one day at a time and actually USING the ww tools online  I just have to get through this 13 hour work day 6AM-7PM and have my 4 day weekend with my kidsto look forward too. I REALLY need to take it easy and rest. My bladder surgery 2 weeks ago has wupped my bum. 

Does anyone else watch FoodNetwork when dieting? Last night I was GLUED to that channel...not healthy stuff being shown, believe me.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Does anyone else watch FoodNetwork when dieting? Last night I was GLUED to that channel...not healthy stuff being shown, believe me.



They always have it on at the gym. Just to add insult to injury.

I'm hoping my weight tomorrow is what it was this morning. It was my lowest in a long time. Crazy, because I have been having to jump on the exercise bike every night just to have enough activity points to cover what I've eaten that day. The crab feed last Sat. followed by Super Bowl used up all of my bonus points. I've also been trying to do a little weight training to keep my metabolism up.
Happy weigh in my friends.


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning!

I'm *-1.4 lbs*, but I had that crazy 4lb gain last week so I'm still not back at where I was.  It's a start though.

Just when my mouth was starting to feel normal and pain free again, I went to the dentist yesterday to get the perm crown put on.  Not fun.  It doesn't hurt hurt, sort of just aches a tiny bit and feels very weird.  My gum around the tooth is a little puffy, but the crazy sensitivity to cold went away, thank goodness.  Hoping it will just take a few days to get used to it.  I miss my old silver filled tooth.  

Happy weigh in and TGIF!  I thought Friday would never come this week!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Woohoo! I forgot how good it feels to see those negative numbers on the scale!
I am -3 lbs my first week back, feels great!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dwheatl

I was down .9 on Friday, at my lowest in a long time. However, we were leading a retreat all weekend, and I ate a lot. I did get out and hike some, though. We''l see what next Friday brings.


----------



## UtahMama

I have no idea what my weight is at the moment! LOL!
I have to say that other than my 2 glasses of wine for Valentines Day, I've been a SAINT. Surrounded by pink frosted goodies and chocolates too!

Work has been slammed, but AS SOON as I am able, I will get on the scale.
I dont feel as "heavy" as I did last week. I feel muuuuuch better, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm *-1.4 lbs*, but I had that crazy 4lb gain last week so I'm still not back at where I was.  It's a start though.
> 
> Just when my mouth was starting to feel normal and pain free again, I went to the dentist yesterday to get the perm crown put on.  Not fun.  It doesn't hurt hurt, sort of just aches a tiny bit and feels very weird.  My gum around the tooth is a little puffy, but the crazy sensitivity to cold went away, thank goodness.  Hoping it will just take a few days to get used to it.  I miss my old silver filled tooth.
> 
> Happy weigh in and TGIF!  I thought Friday would never come this week!


YAYYYYYYY 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Woohoo! I forgot how good it feels to see those negative numbers on the scale!
> I am -3 lbs my first week back, feels great!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Wooo Hoooo!!!! 



dwheatl said:


> I was down .9 on Friday, at my lowest in a long time. However, we were leading a retreat all weekend, and I ate a lot. I did get out and hike some, though. We''l see what next Friday brings.







Good Job Ladies! I know Monica has had lots of success (saw it on Facebook)...You guys keep me going!!!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All,
Not so good eating wise last week. Went to WW last night up +1.6!  Back on track today! Lots of water! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

I'm planning a Disneyland trip! I swear that is half the fun. I'm on the Disneyland forums digesting it all. It's been a few years since my kids have gone. 

Knowing this, I HAVE to drop some weight before we go (late summer, I'm thinking) with the prospect of being photographed. That silly thing alone will light the fire to get some weight off. Travis (my bf) is has a runner's body and I feel all frumpy next to his fit-ness. 
This will be our first "family" trip!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> I'm planning a Disneyland trip! I swear that is half the fun. I'm on the Disneyland forums digesting it all. It's been a few years since my kids have gone.
> 
> Knowing this, I HAVE to drop some weight before we go (late summer, I'm thinking) with the prospect of being photographed. That silly thing alone will light the fire to get some weight off. Travis (my bf) is has a runner's body and I feel all frumpy next to his fit-ness.
> This will be our first "family" trip!!!!




Ohhhh are you doing a PTR??? and TR?? Loved  all your others!!! Please do one!!!!


----------



## LMO429

wendy you must to a pre trip report!!! I am so excited you are going back to disneyland.

I went to disneyland back in oct 2008 for part of my honeymoon I loved disneyland.  I plan on going back once all the updates have been totally completed at california adventure.

This week eating wise for me has been horrible.  think i am putting way to much pressure on myself that I am not a certain weight by a certain time meanwhile I think I sabotaged myself.

trying to refocus today and get back on the bandwagon..warm weather is going to be here before we all know it. Im sick of hiding in the house because of how i feel


----------



## Wonders10

UtahMama said:


> I'm planning a Disneyland trip! I swear that is half the fun. I'm on the Disneyland forums digesting it all. It's been a few years since my kids have gone.
> 
> Knowing this, I HAVE to drop some weight before we go (late summer, I'm thinking) with the prospect of being photographed. That silly thing alone will light the fire to get some weight off. Travis (my bf) is has a runner's body and I feel all frumpy next to his fit-ness.
> This will be our first "family" trip!!!!



Yes, please do a pre-trip!  I loved reading your past reports!  

I would love to visit DisneyLand sometime.  Honestly, though, I feel like I would be disppointed since I visit WDW so often and DL is smaller.  Plus the cost of flying across the country is a little much.  I will get there someday though!



LMO429 said:


> This week eating wise for me has been horrible.  think i am putting way to much pressure on myself that I am not a certain weight by a certain time meanwhile I think I sabotaged myself.



This is me!  Plus I let one "bad" meal sabotage the rest of my week.  I've been doing whatever I want this week for no reason at all that I can think of.  I hate that I can't stick with it for more than a few days.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> wendy you must to a pre trip report!!! I am so excited you are going back to disneyland.
> 
> I went to disneyland back in oct 2008 for part of my honeymoon I loved disneyland.  I plan on going back once all the updates have been totally completed at california adventure.
> 
> This week eating wise for me has been horrible.  think i am putting way to much pressure on myself that I am not a certain weight by a certain time meanwhile I think I sabotaged myself.
> 
> trying to refocus today and get back on the bandwagon..warm weather is going to be here before we all know it. Im sick of hiding in the house because of how i feel


I want to book it for late Summer, before kids go back to school. 



Wonders10 said:


> Yes, please do a pre-trip!  I loved reading your past reports!
> 
> I would love to visit DisneyLand sometime.  Honestly, though, I feel like I would be disppointed since I visit WDW so often and DL is smaller.  Plus the cost of flying across the country is a little much.  I will get there someday though!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me!  Plus I let one "bad" meal sabotage the rest of my week.  I've been doing whatever I want this week for no reason at all that I can think of.  I hate that I can't stick with it for more than a few days.




This is me too!


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> Yes, please do a pre-trip!  I loved reading your past reports!
> 
> I would love to visit DisneyLand sometime.  Honestly, though, I feel like I would be disppointed since I visit WDW so often and DL is smaller.  Plus the cost of flying across the country is a little much.  I will get there someday though!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me!  Plus I let one "bad" meal sabotage the rest of my week.  I've been doing whatever I want this week for no reason at all that I can think of.  I hate that I can't stick with it for more than a few days.



ME THREE!!  I am so bad for this.   I will also let one bad day turn into eat-whatever-I-want that night, and then that turns into another backsliding week... sigh.  


I want to go to DL someday too, but I have the same issues that you do.   We have APs and go to WDW 3-4 times a year, and DL is a plane ticket, tickets, etc.

My dream is to do the DL half marathon some year and get the coast-to-coast bling.   I have a free flight on SW this year (thanks work travel!) so the flight would be free, but DH has never been to DL either and would be mad if I went without him (WDW is our "thing"), so I don't think it will work out this year unless I come into money!


----------



## UtahMama

Feeling VERY frustrated with my Lean Cuisine portions. I swear, I can eat 2 entrees.  I feel all jipped...like Im gonna starve to death! LOL. My solution is to make a nice big salad filled with freebies (zero points) to also eat. 

I had stocked up on the Lean Cuisines and am down to the last ones (hence the least desirable...the lasagna goes first ) but dont think I'm wanting to do frozen boxed meals for a while. Time to branch out to CANNED meals (JK).


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Feeling VERY frustrated with my Lean Cuisine portions. I swear, I can eat 2 entrees.  I feel all jipped...like Im gonna starve to death! LOL. My solution is to make a nice big salad filled with freebies (zero points) to also eat.
> 
> I had stocked up on the Lean Cuisines and am down to the last ones (hence the least desirable...the lasagna goes first ) but dont think I'm wanting to do frozen boxed meals for a while. Time to branch out to CANNED meals (JK).



I know how hard it can be to have a healthy dinner ready when life/work etc get in the way.  I use to eat lean cuisines all the time but before my wedding I swore off these processed foods.  the sodium alone in these packaged meals are extremely high.  You are better off possibly making grilled chicken in bulk for the week and tossing it in a salad or cuting up some vegetables and making a stiry fry then eating lean cuisines trust me you will feel more satisfied eating real food than eating anything processed.

here is an interesting video about the food industry and processed foods there are a bunch of videos this is just one part:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOYjHWqP-Q&feature=related


----------



## dwheatl

I'm having a hard time staying on track this week, too. We had the retreat last weekend, and leave for our cruise to Cabo this weekend, and instead of being sensible and trying to take off last weekend's mistakes before the trip, I'm in a why-bother mood. then I feel guilty, go back and track it, then try to burn off enough points to make up for it. I guess that's better than not trying at all, but come on now. I even ate a piece of Russell Stover chocolate tonight = total cr@p!
I am super-excited about our trip, and I really need it this year. This is the toughest class I've ever had. We had a big, district-wide math test today, and my lowest kids got 100%. However, two of my highest kids flubbed a totally easy question. One counted 1 square and wrote the number 3, the other counted 2 squares and wrote the number 3. I guess it would not be right to yell at 5 y.o.s and tell them to get their heads out of their behinds, but it sure is a temptation.
It's stupid, really, and in a perfect world, I would just say, "Look, honey, you did a sloppy job, and next time you need to think about what you are doing." But now, with No Child Left Behind, it's "Let's test them up the wazoo and have the teachers report and compare how all the kids do on their tests," and it is really stressful. These scores go on a district website that is available to the public, not with the kids' names, but with my name.
OK, I guess that was a vent, but it was better than another piece of cr@ppy chocolate.


----------



## dwheatl

Wendy- about Disneyland! Don't forget the Anaheim Plaza has the cheapy two-room family suites with fridge and micro. They have a huge pool and hot tub, and they are right across from the entrance on Harbor. 
I also see the Days Inn Anaheim West on Expedia for cheapo. They have a nice breakfast, cute pool (semi-Mickey shaped) and a free shuttle (they're just the other side of the freeway, so you could walk, but the shuttle's great when you're tired). You probably already have a place picked out, but I got so excited for you, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello again! I have been MIA, so I hope you are all doing well with your weight loss. I have a good excuse for being MIA. I am 7 weeks pregnant!! Yes, right when I was about to re-dedicate myself to my weight loss, I discovered I was pregnant, so no weight loss for awhile. I do, however, want to continue eating healthy and doing light work outs so that I do not gain a lot of weight. I was considered a tad overweight when I got pregnant - my BMI was 25.2 I think and anything over 25 is overweight - so I am trying not to gain much, if any, during my first trimester. I still loosely follow the WW (original) plan but have added about 6 points into my day. I have been incredibly exhausted so I didn't work out much at all the first few weeks. I just started walking outside with our dog b/c the weather has been so nice since Saturday and will continue to be nice through the next week and hopefully beyond.

We went for our first ultrasound on Tuesday - a little earlier than usual b/c of my previous miscarriage in September. I was very nervous but we ended up seeing the fluttering heartbeat (at 120bpm) and the baby measured exactly where it was supposed to! YAH! We are not out of the woods yet, but my DH immediately posted the photo and video on Facebook - even though we hadn't officially decided to...grrr - so he forced my hand and we went ahead and announced. I can't hold it against him to much because he was bursting with excitement, he can't keep a secret to save his life, and its better than last time when he announced as soon as I got a positive pregnancy test! We go back in 3 weeks (when I am 10 weeks) for another ultrasound, nurse's history and my first official OB appt!

Anyway, I am so glad this thread is hopping again and I will stop by occasionally to check in. I'll be back full force in October after I have the baby! Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

ArielSRL said:


> Hello again! I have been MIA, so I hope you are all doing well with your weight loss. I have a good excuse for being MIA. I am 7 weeks pregnant!! Yes, right when I was about to re-dedicate myself to my weight loss, I discovered I was pregnant, so no weight loss for awhile. I do, however, want to continue eating healthy and doing light work outs so that I do not gain a lot of weight. I was considered a tad overweight when I got pregnant - my BMI was 25.2 I think and anything over 25 is overweight - so I am trying not to gain much, if any, during my first trimester. I still loosely follow the WW (original) plan but have added about 6 points into my day. I have been incredibly exhausted so I didn't work out much at all the first few weeks. I just started walking outside with our dog b/c the weather has been so nice since Saturday and will continue to be nice through the next week and hopefully beyond.
> 
> We went for our first ultrasound on Tuesday - a little earlier than usual b/c of my previous miscarriage in September. I was very nervous but we ended up seeing the fluttering heartbeat (at 120bpm) and the baby measured exactly where it was supposed to! YAH! We are not out of the woods yet, but my DH immediately posted the photo and video on Facebook - even though we hadn't officially decided to...grrr - so he forced my hand and we went ahead and announced. I can't hold it against him to much because he was bursting with excitement, he can't keep a secret to save his life, and its better than last time when he announced as soon as I got a positive pregnancy test! We go back in 3 weeks (when I am 10 weeks) for another ultrasound, nurse's history and my first official OB appt!
> 
> Anyway, I am so glad this thread is hopping again and I will stop by occasionally to check in. I'll be back full force in October after I have the baby! Have a great day, everyone!




Congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you!! Here's a little  That everything goes alright! Please don't be a stranger around here we'd love to hear about your pregnancy progress!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Best wishes, Renee. That's so exciting!


----------



## ArielSRL

lovealldisney said:


> Congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you!! Here's a little  That everything goes alright! Please don't be a stranger around here we'd love to hear about your pregnancy progress!!!





dwheatl said:


> Best wishes, Renee. That's so exciting!



Thank you! I will definitely continue to update on my progress! You'll probably never get me to shut up...lol!


----------



## Wonders10

Renee, Congratulations!  Here's hoping you have a healthy, enjoyable pregnancy!


----------



## UtahMama

ArielSRL said:


> Hello again! I have been MIA, so I hope you are all doing well with your weight loss. I have a good excuse for being MIA. I am 7 weeks pregnant!! Yes, right when I was about to re-dedicate myself to my weight loss, I discovered I was pregnant, so no weight loss for awhile. I do, however, want to continue eating healthy and doing light work outs so that I do not gain a lot of weight. I was considered a tad overweight when I got pregnant - my BMI was 25.2 I think and anything over 25 is overweight - so I am trying not to gain much, if any, during my first trimester. I still loosely follow the WW (original) plan but have added about 6 points into my day. I have been incredibly exhausted so I didn't work out much at all the first few weeks. I just started walking outside with our dog b/c the weather has been so nice since Saturday and will continue to be nice through the next week and hopefully beyond.
> 
> We went for our first ultrasound on Tuesday - a little earlier than usual b/c of my previous miscarriage in September. I was very nervous but we ended up seeing the fluttering heartbeat (at 120bpm) and the baby measured exactly where it was supposed to! YAH! We are not out of the woods yet, but my DH immediately posted the photo and video on Facebook - even though we hadn't officially decided to...grrr - so he forced my hand and we went ahead and announced. I can't hold it against him to much because he was bursting with excitement, he can't keep a secret to save his life, and its better than last time when he announced as soon as I got a positive pregnancy test! We go back in 3 weeks (when I am 10 weeks) for another ultrasound, nurse's history and my first official OB appt!
> 
> Anyway, I am so glad this thread is hopping again and I will stop by occasionally to check in. I'll be back full force in October after I have the baby! Have a great day, everyone!


What a huge blessing!  Congratulations! I always cry (with joy) at ultrasounds!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Contratulations Renee!

So, I am +.4 this week. I guess even a little bit of chocolate can throw you off. I know I messed up a few times this week but I have been kicking butt at exercising and it's been getting a lot easier so I'm okay with this. Onto another week!


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> Contratulations Renee!
> 
> So, I am +.4 this week. I guess even a little bit of chocolate can throw you off. I know I messed up a few times this week but I have been kicking butt at exercising and it's been getting a lot easier so I'm okay with this. Onto another week!


 Yup! A new week! (I KEEP saying that  LOL...I cant seem to stay on course for more than 2 hours.


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> Renee, Congratulations!  Here's hoping you have a healthy, enjoyable pregnancy!





UtahMama said:


> What a huge blessing!  Congratulations! I always cry (with joy) at ultrasounds!





::Snow_White:: said:


> Contratulations Renee!



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Renee that is wonderful news! So Happy For You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Up .7. Just couldnt get into the swing of things this week. It just doesn't seem like I can possibly work out enough to burn off  the amount of chocolate I ate this week. I don't expect to see a lower number next week, since we're cruising, but once I get vacation-birthday out of the way, I'll be back on the wagon.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Up .7. Just couldnt get into the swing of things this week. It just doesn't seem like I can possibly work out enough to burn off  the amount of chocolate I ate this week. I don't expect to see a lower number next week, since we're cruising, but once I get vacation-birthday out of the way, I'll be back on the wagon.



Enjoy your cruise!!!! Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Hey Renee that is wonderful news! So Happy For You!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## LMO429

So I started a new exercise program and I gained 2 pounds!  I know it's muscle because I have been eating well but its so discouraging I cried on the scale this morning..It's so discouraging when you are trying so hard and that happens to you


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> So I started a new exercise program and I gained 2 pounds!  I know it's muscle because I have been eating well but its so discouraging I cried on the scale this morning..It's so discouraging when you are trying so hard and that happens to you



 Sorry, gaining when you have done everything right is the pits.  I'm no exercise expert but I do read and pretend I am going to be...I've heard that sometimes your muscles "hold on" to things (water? fat?) when you initially begin exercising (or doing a new program) so there may be a gain.  Could that be it?  Of course, I don't know how long you've been doing the new program, but I'm sure it will all even out in the end.

Peeps, my weekend, aka FoodFest 2011, was nice.  Gotta love 3-day weekends.  Unfortunately it seemed to revolve around food.  I'm 5 weeks from my trip and have been stalled out.  I have all my meals planned for today, brought a healthy lunch and a few snacks.  My true test will be this evening when I'm driving home, starving.  I will not stop anywhere for take out or naughty snacks - I've got plenty of yummy, better for me things at home!


----------



## UtahMama

Food fest!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ugg I feel like such a pig! Went to WW last night up +2.6???? Not a good week last week! Need to get back on track.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well! School has been crazy busy!

So, suprisingly I'm -1 this week!
I haven't exercised really this week, but I have stopped eating as much. I've been finding things to keep me busy in the afternoon so I'm not snacking. Yesterday I went with some friends to a icecream/burger place and had a chicken sandwich, cheese fries, and chocolate waffle cone!  

Losing the pound this week though is very encouraging. Pumped to start this week! 
Found some skinny jeans last week onsale at target (my first pair of skinny jeans) and I'm in love with them. They make me look nice!  
My mom bought me another pair but they're one size smaller and i can get them on, I just can't button them. I decided to keep them and make them my 
"determination pants" and try them on every 2 weeks.
Hope everyone sees pretty numbers on the scale and has a great day!


----------



## LMO429

So I decided I am not weighing in for a full month. I will continue to stay on track and remain focused with health and exercise but right now the number on the scale is to much of a head factor for me.  and by weighing in its actually sabotaging how I feel about my progress for the week instead of being a good indicator of how hard I worked.


----------



## ArielSRL

I actually lost 2 lbs this week, probably b/c I started walking 2 weeks ago. But its ok b/c I gained 4 over the last 2 weeks before that and I think that is too much for being 8 weeks pregnant. I really don't want to gain much in my first trimester, which is what they recommend anyway.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps

Anyone up for a Jillian Michaels ripped in 30 challenge..Her new dvd just was released and the workouts are 24 minutes (which is def doable)

Ok who is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its 12 bucks for the dvd

http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Micha...R9IS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1299024412&sr=8-4


----------



## dwheatl

Could somebody pull me back on the wagon? I came back from my cruise 6+ lbs. up, and have been out of control since I got back. My friends baked me a beautiful mocha cake and brought me pizza, and some of my students gave me candy. I think I hurt my friends' feeling by not bringing the leftovers home, and they didn't want me to put it out to share with the rest of the staff (some staff members are big mooches, but it's still better than me continuing to gorge). Anyway, I need to be able to pretend that this food just isn't there, because, between the stress of working on report cards, and the temptation of some of my favorite foods, it's kicking my bum (and adding to it). 
On the positive side, I have been squeezing in some exercise every night.


----------



## lovealldisney

dwheatl said:


> Could somebody pull me back on the wagon? I came back from my cruise 6+ lbs. up, and have been out of control since I got back. My friends baked me a beautiful mocha cake and brought me pizza, and some of my students gave me candy. I think I hurt my friends' feeling by not bringing the leftovers home, and they didn't want me to put it out to share with the rest of the staff (some staff members are big mooches, but it's still better than me continuing to gorge). Anyway, I need to be able to pretend that this food just isn't there, because, between the stress of working on report cards, and the temptation of some of my favorite foods, it's kicking my bum (and adding to it).
> On the positive side, I have been squeezing in some exercise every night.



I hear you about getting back in the groove of things. It's hard finding that motivation again. Have you gotten to a WW meeting? I would talk with your leader about maybe she/he could help??? 

Ok I'm in a funk to. I have been going to the same WW Tues. meeting for over a year. A few months ago our leader left and got married and moved out of state. The woman that replaced her I just don't like, I feel very unmotivated leaving her meeting. I've given her a chance but just don't like how she leads the meetings. I skipped this week and I'm feeling guilty over it.  I do plan on trying out a different meeting this week to find a leader I do like. I feel like I'm going backwards instead of forwards I really need some encouragement. 

Thanks for letting me rant!!


----------



## LMO429

Ugh I feel for you guys when it comes to losing motivation.  I find working out even if I do not want to seriously improves my mood for the day and kinda puts me back on track.

I do ww online and do not go to the meetings but I know I would be bummed as well if I liked a leader and they were gone on the positive side you might find a new leader that could give you new ideas/advice.


----------



## bombygriz

Are we allowed to join this? I know I haven't been here since it was formed but I'd like to participate 

I'm 140 right now, but I'm 5'3" so it doesn't look pretty. I have ginormous arms and legs and a beer belly. And I'm a girl. And I don't drink beer. I'm trying to lose a little weight so when I audition for face characters at WDW I don't get turned away because of it.


----------



## LMO429

bombygriz said:


> Are we allowed to join this? I know I haven't been here since it was formed but I'd like to participate
> 
> I'm 140 right now, but I'm 5'3" so it doesn't look pretty. I have ginormous arms and legs and a beer belly. And I'm a girl. And I don't drink beer. I'm trying to lose a little weight so when I audition for face characters at WDW I don't get turned away because of it.



Welcome!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

bombygriz said:


> Are we allowed to join this? I know I haven't been here since it was formed but I'd like to participate
> 
> I'm 140 right now, but I'm 5'3" so it doesn't look pretty. I have ginormous arms and legs and a beer belly. And I'm a girl. And I don't drink beer. I'm trying to lose a little weight so when I audition for face characters at WDW I don't get turned away because of it.




You are most certainly welcome!!  Glad to have you!


----------



## LMO429

How many of these foods have you eaten?

p.s. ouch on the vitamin water

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/thumbnails/0,,20307363,00.html


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> How many of these foods have you eaten?
> 
> p.s. ouch on the vitamin water
> 
> http://www.health.com/health/gallery/thumbnails/0,,20307363,00.html



Yikes!


----------



## bombygriz

LMO429 said:


> How many of these foods have you eaten?
> 
> p.s. ouch on the vitamin water
> 
> http://www.health.com/health/gallery/thumbnails/0,,20307363,00.html



We live in a rural-ish area, so we don't have a lot of the fast food you would find in a mall (like smoothie king, starbucks, cinnabon, etc.) BUT, I am a HUGE fan on the coffee cake muffin!  *sniffle*

Also, they sell Vitamin Water at lunch at my school. Kids drink it ALL THE TIME, and they're so ignorant-"It says 'vitamin' on it, so it's got to be healthy!"-It is, however, very tasty...


----------



## sparks19

OK I'm new to the WISH section   I made the decision yesterday after a little episode (that turned out to be nothing but was enough to scare me for a moment) that I really need to get my weight under control.

Right now I am approx 250 lbs.  My big goal is to lose 100... I could probably stand to lose a little more than that but that's my big one.

I'm really new to the whole "dieting" thing.  I know this is more than a diet... it's a lifestyle change and I know it's not going to be easy and I'm going to trip along the way and want to give up.

I need a thread like this   someone to say HEY SPARKS... hanging in over there lol or tell me not to quit when I really want to.

Yesterday was my first day and I was just over the lower baseline of my calorie intake yesterday.

Today I am on a good pace to do the same.

I don't have a scale yet but I hope to get one today so I can track my weight.  maybe I'll make a chart like I did for my DD for using the potty HAHA.

Looking forward to joining the losers club lol


----------



## sparks19

bombygriz said:


> We live in a rural-ish area, so we don't have a lot of the fast food you would find in a mall (like smoothie king, starbucks, cinnabon, etc.) BUT, I am a HUGE fan on the coffee cake muffin!  *sniffle*
> 
> Also, they sell Vitamin Water at lunch at my school. Kids drink it ALL THE TIME, and they're so ignorant-"It says 'vitamin' on it, so it's got to be healthy!"-It is, however, very tasty...



but it says you can drink the vitamin water 10   so not all hope is lost lol.  I do enjoy the vitamin water too   it's tasty without being too sweet and it's not just plain water.

What does everyone think of crystal light?  yay or nay?


----------



## LMO429

sparks19 said:


> OK I'm new to the WISH section   I made the decision yesterday after a little episode (that turned out to be nothing but was enough to scare me for a moment) that I really need to get my weight under control.
> 
> Right now I am approx 250 lbs.  My big goal is to lose 100... I could probably stand to lose a little more than that but that's my big one.
> 
> I'm really new to the whole "dieting" thing.  I know this is more than a diet... it's a lifestyle change and I know it's not going to be easy and I'm going to trip along the way and want to give up.
> 
> I need a thread like this   someone to say HEY SPARKS... hanging in over there lol or tell me not to quit when I really want to.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day and I was just over the lower baseline of my calorie intake yesterday.
> 
> Today I am on a good pace to do the same.
> 
> I don't have a scale yet but I hope to get one today so I can track my weight.  maybe I'll make a chart like I did for my DD for using the potty HAHA.
> 
> Looking forward to joining the losers club lol



WELCOME!

I think the key is to realize that it is a lifestyle change.  My goal is to be healthy 95 percent of the time and 5 percent of the time allow for things in moderation.

my other goal is to not beat myself if I hit some bumps along the way.  There is no way anyone can be perfect alll the time when it comes to diet and exercise.

start by making gradual changes..like example replace diet soda for water or maybe start out by taking a ten minute walk here and there

the motto here is slow and steady wins the race!  glad to have you on board.



many people love crystal light i however am not a fan of it I find there are to many chemicals in crystal light that are similiar to diet soda I try to eat as clean as possible with as few chemicals/additives as possible.  realistically i know I am going to have a diet sode/cyrstal light here and there but ideally water is always the best especially when you are trying to lose weight.


----------



## sparks19

LMO429 said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> I think the key is to realize that it is a lifestyle change.  My goal is to be healthy 95 percent of the time and 5 percent of the time allow for things in moderation.
> 
> my other goal is to not beat myself if I hit some bumps along the way.  There is no way anyone can be perfect alll the time when it comes to diet and exercise.
> 
> start by making gradual changes..like example replace diet soda for water or maybe start out by taking a ten minute walk here and there
> 
> the motto here is slow and steady wins the race!  glad to have you on board.
> 
> 
> 
> many people love crystal light i however am not a fan of it I find there are to many chemicals in crystal light that are similiar to diet soda I try to eat as clean as possible with as few chemicals/additives as possible.  realistically i know I am going to have a diet sode/cyrstal light here and there but ideally water is always the best especially when you are trying to lose weight.



Yes I think that's going to be the hardest thing for me is accepting that sometimes I'm going to slip up and that's OK.  it doesn't mean all is lost.  that's going to take some work to not quit when it gets hard.  I have to stick with this

Yeah I actually like drinking water.  I like the taste lol but sometimes I do like to throw a little flavor in the mix but wasn't sure if crystal light or the low calorie version of the vitamin would be best

or is there a better solution to this 

Also I hate to ask so many questions....

When you need a snack what do you guys find is the best thing for you to snack on while still staying on track?  thinking of healthy snacks seems to big more difficult for me since I am not a big fan of fruit lol

OH and last question for now LOL.  I did post a thread about it but figured I'd post it in here too since I'm joining the group lol.

if I'm making homemade chili tonight with beans and green peppers and hamburger and onions and tomatoes and stuff... how do I correctly enter that into my sparkpeople nutrition tracker to get a good idea of where that puts me in my daily calorie goals?


----------



## LMO429

sparks19 said:


> Yes I think that's going to be the hardest thing for me is accepting that sometimes I'm going to slip up and that's OK.  it doesn't mean all is lost.  that's going to take some work to not quit when it gets hard.  I have to stick with this
> 
> Yeah I actually like drinking water.  I like the taste lol but sometimes I do like to throw a little flavor in the mix but wasn't sure if crystal light or the low calorie version of the vitamin would be best
> 
> or is there a better solution to this
> 
> Also I hate to ask so many questions....
> 
> When you need a snack what do you guys find is the best thing for you to snack on while still staying on track?  thinking of healthy snacks seems to big more difficult for me since I am not a big fan of fruit lol
> 
> OH and last question for now LOL.  I did post a thread about it but figured I'd post it in here too since I'm joining the group lol.
> 
> if I'm making homemade chili tonight with beans and green peppers and hamburger and onions and tomatoes and stuff... how do I correctly enter that into my sparkpeople nutrition tracker to get a good idea of where that puts me in my daily calorie goals?



Here is a recipe for chilli by the biggest loser..it is delicious but it uses lean groun turkey instead of sirloin..it tastes great I have had it before .   I guess you can use the nutrition on here as some sort of a base...I would look up the sirloin/hamburger content that would probaby make the calories go up..all the rest of the ingredients are minimal

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=767667


----------



## lovealldisney

sparks19 said:


> Yes I think that's going to be the hardest thing for me is accepting that sometimes I'm going to slip up and that's OK.  it doesn't mean all is lost.  that's going to take some work to not quit when it gets hard.  I have to stick with this
> 
> Yeah I actually like drinking water.  I like the taste lol but sometimes I do like to throw a little flavor in the mix but wasn't sure if crystal light or the low calorie version of the vitamin would be best
> 
> or is there a better solution to this
> 
> Also I hate to ask so many questions....
> 
> When you need a snack what do you guys find is the best thing for you to snack on while still staying on track?  thinking of healthy snacks seems to big more difficult for me since I am not a big fan of fruit lol
> 
> OH and last question for now LOL.  I did post a thread about it but figured I'd post it in here too since I'm joining the group lol.
> 
> if I'm making homemade chili tonight with beans and green peppers and hamburger and onions and tomatoes and stuff... how do I correctly enter that into my sparkpeople nutrition tracker to get a good idea of where that puts me in my daily calorie goals?




Hi and Welcome! 

As far as healthy snacks I like low fat string cheese, cut up veggies with a little light ranch dressing, celery with peanut butter, fruit I really like berries, low fat popcorn , low fat yogurt....

My thing is I try to never let myself get really hungry, so I eat small meals through out the day. Because if I do get really hungry then I tend to over eat! Then I feel miserable. 

I too was a big diet soda drinker, I quit about 3 years ago when I started having really bad heartburn once I omited soda it went away. I used Crystal Light for a short time after quitting. Now I drink water all day, with the exception of a cup of coffee in the morning. I do allow myself a diet soda once in a while but to me that is a treat.

Do you shop at Aldi? There Fit and Active line of food is really nice. There fruit snacks are really yummy and if you are doing WW it's only 1 point per pack. They are made with NO high fructose corn syrup. 

Good luck with you diet plans and visit us often we're here if you need us!


----------



## MA pigletfan

.....hello?????
I can't even remember the last time I was on this thread!!! I am so happy to see so many familiar faces/errr screen names here...i hope it is ok that I jump back in..i could use the motivation!
Just to get up to speed I have about 30 lbs i want to lose..yes the same that i have wanted to lose for about 3 years now..sigh....i am not on a particular program, but am trying to be more active, eat less/better foods....


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> .....hello?????
> I can't even remember the last time I was on this thread!!! I am so happy to see so many familiar faces/errr screen names here...i hope it is ok that I jump back in..i could use the motivation!
> Just to get up to speed I have about 30 lbs i want to lose..yes the same that i have wanted to lose for about 3 years now..sigh....i am not on a particular program, but am trying to be more active, eat less/better foods....



Hi Gina!

Welcome Back we missed u!


----------



## LMO429

for snacks I mostly do fruits but since you do not like them other things I enjoy are:

popcorn
one square of dark chocolate 70% cocoa (you wouldnt think it but its super satisfying)
popchips!!!! love love love themmmmm

almonds
applesauce with 2 grahamn crackers

while yogurts are good most yogurtts are loaded with sugar...for snack ideally the sugar content should be no more than 7 grams of sugar per serving.


----------



## sparks19

what are popchips?

Apple sauce and graham crackers is a good idea. I wouldn't have thought of graham crackers.  Those will satisfy me when I want something sweet too.

so far I am 200 calories under my goal for today so I'm trying to decide what to do for a snack in a bit.  I'm thinking I'll probably do popcorn lol


----------



## LMO429

sparks19 said:


> what are popchips?
> 
> Apple sauce and graham crackers is a good idea. I wouldn't have thought of graham crackers.  Those will satisfy me when I want something sweet too.
> 
> so far I am 200 calories under my goal for today so I'm trying to decide what to do for a snack in a bit.  I'm thinking I'll probably do popcorn lol



Pop chips are like a mix btw a rice cake/potato chip they are super delicioous and have better ingredients that most chips

http://popchips.com/


----------



## LMO429

its about 120 calories for 22 chips pair it with an orange for a snack


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

I haven't been doing so hot (what else is new?).  I've been fluctuating the same 1lb up and down for the past couple weeks.  My trip is in a little over 3 weeks and I just want to feel less bloated.  I just can't stay focused during the day.  I eat a healthy breakfast.  I pack my lunch and bring snacks to eat during the day, including a mid-morning snack and an after school snack to hold me over until after job #2 is over and I eat dinner.  But somewhere during that time, I go crazy.  I go to job #2 and when I leave I am starving and stop to get takeout, or a "sweet" snack, or get home and eat anything I can get my hands on.    I don't understand why I can't just make it til I get home.  Then of course, I beat myself up, vow to do better, and then it starts all over again the next day.  I feel like I am eating enough and it is more of a mental thing/habit, but I just don't know how to get myself out of that pattern!

In other news, I have been given a job offer working with adult clients (I'm a speech path in the schools now).  I'm waiting to hear the salary before I make any decisions, but please send good thoughts my way so I can make the right decision for me!


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome to all the newbies! You'll find a lot of support here. thanks to everyone who offered advice. I have been working out just about every night, but not today, since I worked a 12 hour day. Everyday I'm doing a little better than the day before, but still not good enough to want to be brutally honest with my tracking. So I'm committing to it here right now; I will track everything I eat tomorrow. Let's see if that wakes me up to how much I'm taking in.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I haven't been doing so hot (what else is new?).  I've been fluctuating the same 1lb up and down for the past couple weeks.  My trip is in a little over 3 weeks and I just want to feel less bloated.  I just can't stay focused during the day.  I eat a healthy breakfast.  I pack my lunch and bring snacks to eat during the day, including a mid-morning snack and an after school snack to hold me over until after job #2 is over and I eat dinner.  But somewhere during that time, I go crazy.  I go to job #2 and when I leave I am starving and stop to get takeout, or a "sweet" snack, or get home and eat anything I can get my hands on.    I don't understand why I can't just make it til I get home.  Then of course, I beat myself up, vow to do better, and then it starts all over again the next day.  I feel like I am eating enough and it is more of a mental thing/habit, but I just don't know how to get myself out of that pattern!
> 
> 
> what exactly are you eating for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> I find depending on what I eat for breakfast will significantly impact how hungry I am in the evening.
> 
> what time are you home by to eat dinner?


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I haven't been doing so hot (what else is new?).  I've been fluctuating the same 1lb up and down for the past couple weeks.  My trip is in a little over 3 weeks and I just want to feel less bloated.  I just can't stay focused during the day.  I eat a healthy breakfast.  I pack my lunch and bring snacks to eat during the day, including a mid-morning snack and an after school snack to hold me over until after job #2 is over and I eat dinner.  But somewhere during that time, I go crazy.  I go to job #2 and when I leave I am starving and stop to get takeout, or a "sweet" snack, or get home and eat anything I can get my hands on.    I don't understand why I can't just make it til I get home.  Then of course, I beat myself up, vow to do better, and then it starts all over again the next day.  I feel like I am eating enough and it is more of a mental thing/habit, but I just don't know how to get myself out of that pattern!
> 
> 
> what exactly are you eating for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> I find depending on what I eat for breakfast will significantly impact how hungry I am in the evening.
> 
> what time are you home by to eat dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my breakfast varies week to week, but typical meals are oatmeal and a banana; a bagel thin or english muffin with WW cream cheese/banana; nutrigrain low fat waffle with peanut butter/banana (can you tell I like bananas?)
> 
> Lunch varies as well - sandwich/reduced cal chip or crackers; salad; lean cuisine type meal.  I don't notice a different from day to day with my lunch meals
> 
> My snacks could be fruit, cottage cheese, cheese stick, ff/sf pudding, granola bar - usually 2 of those during the day.
> 
> The only thing I notice does keep my relatively full is the peanut butter waffle but I feel like I'm eating too many points with the PB to do it everyday.
Click to expand...


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my breakfast varies week to week, but typical meals are oatmeal and a banana; a bagel thin or english muffin with WW cream cheese/banana; nutrigrain low fat waffle with peanut butter/banana (can you tell I like bananas?)
> 
> Lunch varies as well - sandwich/reduced cal chip or crackers; salad; lean cuisine type meal.  I don't notice a different from day to day with my lunch meals
> 
> My snacks could be fruit, cottage cheese, cheese stick, ff/sf pudding, granola bar - usually 2 of those during the day.
> 
> The only thing I notice does keep my relatively full is the peanut butter waffle but I feel like I'm eating too many points with the PB to do it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see what the problem is most of the breakfasts you eat are mainly processed foods with little to no nutrients (with the exception of the banana) is the oatmeal the instant kind out of the box? you should try making oatmeal with steel cut oats it makes a big difference on keeping you fuller throughout the day.  a bagel thin/ww bagel is bread but its stripped on the essential nutrients.  and anything that says "enriched" in the ingredients is not real food as welll.while in a perfect world its super hard to eat non processed foods it is possible.  switch the bagel thins (processed) with the cream cheese(processed) for egg whites with veggies in the morning and you will see how you will be fuller longer
> 
> skip the lean cuisines as well they are loaded with preservatives and sodium...try making grilled chicken on the weekend cut it up with celery on eziekel bread. or get honey roasted turkey apple and sliced avocado on ezikele braed it will keep you fuller longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovealldisney

LMO429 said:


> Wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see what the problem is most of the breakfasts you eat are mainly processed foods with little to no nutrients (with the exception of the banana) is the oatmeal the instant kind out of the box? you should try making oatmeal with steel cut oats it makes a big difference on keeping you fuller throughout the day.  a bagel thin/ww bagel is bread but its stripped on the essential nutrients.  and anything that says "enriched" in the ingredients is not real food as welll.while in a perfect world its super hard to eat non processed foods it is possible.  switch the bagel thins (processed) with the cream cheese(processed) for egg whites with veggies in the morning and you will see how you will be fuller longer
> 
> skip the lean cuisines as well they are loaded with preservatives and sodium...try making grilled chicken on the weekend cut it up with celery on eziekel bread. or get honey roasted turkey apple and sliced avocado on ezikele braed it will keep you fuller longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about eating less processed foods. I find that if I eat a cereal high in fiber like frosted mini wheats, and I've just tried a Kashi cereal they tend to keep me fuller longer. I also stretch out my meal for instance I ate my banana when I got to work, I just now finished my cereal, and if I'm hungry later this morning I'll eat a yogurt. I've recently have been eating Greek yogurt which is high in protien and that really is helping.
> 
> Lunch today is from the cafetria its a Strawberry Chicken Flat Bread Salad, it's lettuce, strawberries, blueberries, manderin oranges, sprinkled with a little coconut, oh and grilled chicken. I always ask for the dressing on the side I don't like a lot of dressing. They serve it with a piece of flat bread its more of a thin crisp cracker with cracked pepper and sea salt. I know this will last me until dinner.
> 
> Snacking at night is not a problem for me either, I'm not a snacker don't like chips ect.. If I do want something I'll have popcorn or fruit or string cheese.
> 
> For me it's the morning that is hard to get through, because I start so early (5am)  and I'm hungry when I get here most mornings. That's why I stager my morning food.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see what the problem is most of the breakfasts you eat are mainly processed foods with little to no nutrients (with the exception of the banana) is the oatmeal the instant kind out of the box? you should try making oatmeal with steel cut oats it makes a big difference on keeping you fuller throughout the day.  a bagel thin/ww bagel is bread but its stripped on the essential nutrients.  and anything that says "enriched" in the ingredients is not real food as welll.while in a perfect world its super hard to eat non processed foods it is possible.  switch the bagel thins (processed) with the cream cheese(processed) for egg whites with veggies in the morning and you will see how you will be fuller longer
> 
> skip the lean cuisines as well they are loaded with preservatives and sodium...try making grilled chicken on the weekend cut it up with celery on eziekel bread. or get honey roasted turkey apple and sliced avocado on ezikele braed it will keep you fuller longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input...are you going to come to my house and make the egg white for me?  I typically eat on the run, once I'm at work.  Some mornings I barely have enough time to toast something.  And I get up at 5:30 as it is, so I'm all about convenience.  But I could do hard boiled eggs.
> 
> Honestly though, I know some of the foods are processed, I have eaten those things many many times before and had success for weeks at a time.  Which is why I think its more a mental hunger rather than an actual hunger.  Something in my mind says "binge" when I leave work.  Last week, for lunch, I had some grilled chicken, half a baked sweet potato, and green beans for lunch.  And I still felt those same mental urges in the evening, after leaving work.
Click to expand...


----------



## sparks19

Frying up an egg takes less time than toasting a piece of bread actually lol... I discovered that yesterday when I made my fried egg with one piece of toast.  I started them at the same time and the egg was done before the toast haha  but I do understand the on the go thing.  this is my hubby's problem.  he's always rushing out the door so he just grabs a banana but he should probably have more than that.  so suggestions for people on the run would be great.  He's really trying to do this with me but it's harder for him since his work schedule is not set... he's all over the place lol.  He forgot his lunch today.  I'm about to take it to him

What cereals do you all like?  I saw mini wheats and the kashi cereal.  anything else that you find is a good start to your day?

I don't want to have eggs for breakfast every day or I'll really be sick of eggs 

this morning I had an omelet (which ended up more like scrambled lol) with a slice of turkey breast and just a little cheese.  OOOOOOH I should have cooked up some broccoli to put it in.  next omelet I'll do that


----------



## DisneyLaura

* tiptoes in

Hi guys!  I'm here.  I have been in such a rut the last couple of weeks.  Not so much food wise that I have been doing well.  Not gaining but not losing either so I'm happy about that but rather depressed.  I think it's a couple of things rolled up into one - my mother (for those who don't know, I lost her Oct 2009 to pancreatic cancer), the weather (very snowy in New England this year), my job (was supposed to get more hours for benefits but that fell through), my family (things were said on facebook that I don't think that were meant to hurt anyone's feelings but mine got hurt) (my mother has half brothers and sisters and their kids I don't feel close to).  My only family is my DH and three kiddos.  I do have a brother but his wife I don't really care for.  We don't see each other often anyway.

I wanted to move to FL because my mother had a cousin who she was very close to and lives in FL (whom I am close to via text, email and visit when we go to Disney) and one of her daughters I'm close too but again she lives in GA and I'm in CT.  

Please help!  Just tell me things are going to be ok.  I'm having such a hard time with my mother's death I was thinking about going to a support group.  I'm mad as heck that she's not here anymore (she was only 60 when she passed).

Thanks for listening guys


----------



## Wonders10

sparks19 said:


> Frying up an egg takes less time than toasting a piece of bread actually lol... I discovered that yesterday when I made my fried egg with one piece of toast.  I started them at the same time and the egg was done before the toast haha  but I do understand the on the go thing.  this is my hubby's problem.  he's always rushing out the door so he just grabs a banana but he should probably have more than that.  so suggestions for people on the run would be great.  He's really trying to do this with me but it's harder for him since his work schedule is not set... he's all over the place lol.  He forgot his lunch today.  I'm about to take it to him
> 
> What cereals do you all like?  I saw mini wheats and the kashi cereal.  anything else that you find is a good start to your day?
> 
> I don't want to have eggs for breakfast every day or I'll really be sick of eggs
> 
> this morning I had an omelet (which ended up more like scrambled lol) with a slice of turkey breast and just a little cheese.  OOOOOOH I should have cooked up some broccoli to put it in.  next omelet I'll do that



yes, I guess an egg doesn't take that long to cook, but then I have to take the time to eat it.  

I love cereal, but I definitely know that cereal does not stick with me.  I'm hungry after an hour (true hunger) regardless of the cereals I eat - shredded wheat, fiber one, the "bad cereals" - just go right through me.  

I would love healthy, suggestions for things I can fix in 5 minutes and take with me to work.



DisneyLaura said:


> * tiptoes in
> 
> Hi guys!  I'm here.  I have been in such a rut the last couple of weeks.  Not so much food wise that I have been doing well.  Not gaining but not losing either so I'm happy about that but rather depressed.  I think it's a couple of things rolled up into one - my mother (for those who don't know, I lost her Oct 2009 to pancreatic cancer), the weather (very snowy in New England this year), my job (was supposed to get more hours for benefits but that fell through), my family (things were said on facebook that I don't think that were meant to hurt anyone's feelings but mine got hurt) (my mother has half brothers and sisters and their kids I don't feel close to).  My only family is my DH and three kiddos.  I do have a brother but his wife I don't really care for.  We don't see each other often anyway.
> 
> I wanted to move to FL because my mother had a cousin who she was very close to and lives in FL (whom I am close to via text, email and visit when we go to Disney) and one of her daughters I'm close too but again she lives in GA and I'm in CT.
> 
> Please help!  Just tell me things are going to be ok.  I'm having such a hard time with my mother's death I was thinking about going to a support group.  I'm mad as heck that she's not here anymore (she was only 60 when she passed).
> 
> Thanks for listening guys



 I'm sorry you're having a rough time and  one for your mom.  

I don't think there is anything wrong with talking to someone about the loss of your mom.  I've actually been contemplating going to a therapist for a variety of things, and have called one, but did not return her call yet.  

I'm in Florida so I don't know exactly what its like, but I've heard people can get really depressed and upset during the winters, just because of the weather.  And you all up north have definitely had a really bad winter!  Maybe that is adding to your emotions?  

Family is Family.  I had a small family to begin with (including aunts, uncles, cousins and grandparents, there were probably 12 of us, not including my neice and nephew who obviously weren't around).  I'm down to an uncle in in Ca that I never see, an aunt and cousin in NY who I saw last summer but it had been years prior to that.  A cousin that lives with my mom.  My mom, and my brother, his wife and kids.  I hate that my family is so small, but there's not much I can do about it.  Okay, I completely forgot where I was going with this...anyway, have you discussed moving with your husband?  If he is onboard, it wouldn't hurt to look at houses and do some research and see what it would entail.  

Anyway, hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Thanks Shannon 

I talked to my DH because I want to take a trip to FL in the summer with just the kids for a long weekend as my cousin is having her son's christening party sometime in July. I have a place to stay (a cousin) so that's not the problem, the problem is that I was going to do the Autotrain and I can't because I have one more kid than they allow per adult, go figure.


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyLaura said:


> Thanks Shannon
> 
> I talked to my DH because I want to take a trip to FL in the summer with just the kids for a long weekend as my cousin is having her son's christening party sometime in July. I have a place to stay (a cousin) so that's not the problem, the problem is that I was going to do the Autotrain and I can't because I have one more kid than they allow per adult, go figure.



Okay, I totally misread what you wrote...I thought you wanted to permanently move to Florida.  oops   That stinks...do you have a friend you would want and be able to invite?  And I'm guessing your DH can't/doesn't want to go?  Not sure how old your kids are (can't see your siggie right now), but do they all want to go?  Just thinking if one isn't into it, maybe they could stay back with dad?  Although, I'm just guessing they all would want to go! Hope it works out for you!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Okay, I totally misread what you wrote...I thought you wanted to permanently move to Florida.  oops   That stinks...do you have a friend you would want and be able to invite?  And I'm guessing your DH can't/doesn't want to go?  Not sure how old your kids are (can't see your siggie right now), but do they all want to go?  Just thinking if one isn't into it, maybe they could stay back with dad?  Although, I'm just guessing they all would want to go! Hope it works out for you!



No Shannon you read it correctly!  I was moving to FL but at first it started with just going down to visit and then as the days went on I wanted to move there permanently!  My kdis are 11, 9 and 5.  DS9 and DD5 would definately come with me, I'm not so sure about DS11.  I'll have to see what he thinks.  The problem is my cousin has a son who is 3 and they all love him.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> yes, I guess an egg doesn't take that long to cook, but then I have to take the time to eat it.
> 
> I love cereal, but I definitely know that cereal does not stick with me.  I'm hungry after an hour (true hunger) regardless of the cereals I eat - shredded wheat, fiber one, the "bad cereals" - just go right through me.
> 
> I would love healthy, suggestions for things I can fix in 5 minutes and take with me to work.



Other things I like are nutrigrain waffles toasted with a little peanut butter. Or you could make a peanut butter sammie and eat that on the go, hey no one said we had to eat breakfast food for breakfast. What do you know fills you up? Maybe eat that instead??


----------



## lovealldisney

DisneyLaura said:


> * tiptoes in
> 
> Hi guys!  I'm here.  I have been in such a rut the last couple of weeks.  Not so much food wise that I have been doing well.  Not gaining but not losing either so I'm happy about that but rather depressed.  I think it's a couple of things rolled up into one - my mother (for those who don't know, I lost her Oct 2009 to pancreatic cancer), the weather (very snowy in New England this year), my job (was supposed to get more hours for benefits but that fell through), my family (things were said on facebook that I don't think that were meant to hurt anyone's feelings but mine got hurt) (my mother has half brothers and sisters and their kids I don't feel close to).  My only family is my DH and three kiddos.  I do have a brother but his wife I don't really care for.  We don't see each other often anyway.
> 
> I wanted to move to FL because my mother had a cousin who she was very close to and lives in FL (whom I am close to via text, email and visit when we go to Disney) and one of her daughters I'm close too but again she lives in GA and I'm in CT.
> 
> Please help!  Just tell me things are going to be ok.  I'm having such a hard time with my mother's death I was thinking about going to a support group.  I'm mad as heck that she's not here anymore (she was only 60 when she passed).
> 
> Thanks for listening guys



Laura,
I am so sorry you are having such a hard time with the loss of your mom.  I lost my mom when she was 62, I was only 22 and it was 9 months before my wedding I was just starting to see her in a different light like a friend verses a mom. Do you know what I mean?  I had a hard, hard time dealing with her loss. I still to this day sometimes feel sad because she never has seen my children I've never gotten to do girly things with her you know go to lunch and shopping ect...I had no one to ask motherly advise.. I still miss her and its been over 20 years now she is gone. But then I have the joy of telling my kids about her and how much alike they are especially my DD I mean just like her! I like to believe that a part of my mom is still here through my DD. It a great comfort to me. 

It sounds to me like you are going through the stages of grief, it can take awhile to get through. It was around a year for me to that I really got angry with her. Join a support group!! You are NOT alone and it's not shamefull to seek help!! You will recover you just need time. We're all here for you.


----------



## Wonders10

lovealldisney said:


> Other things I like are nutrigrain waffles toasted with a little peanut butter. Or you could make a peanut butter sammie and eat that on the go, hey no one said we had to eat breakfast food for breakfast. What do you know fills you up? Maybe eat that instead??



LOL, I do eat those - had one today actually.  I just hate wasting all those points on peanut butter - even for just 1 tbsp.  But I guess if it keeps me full, its worth it.


----------



## lovealldisney

Wonders10 said:


> LOL, I do eat those - had one today actually.  I just hate wasting all those points on peanut butter - even for just 1 tbsp.  But I guess if it keeps me full, its worth it.



The Healthy Life Bread isn't to bad and only 1 point per slice. That's a thought.


----------



## sparks19

I'm sorry to hear you are down DisneyLaura.  HOpefully the nice weather that will be coming soon will cheer you up.

I got a scale today. HOORAY now I can really start tracking my weight


----------



## dwheatl

Laura - Sending you hugs. My good friend, Sue, goes  to a grief support group every Tuesday. She lost her husband in a boating accident 2 years ago, and the grief group really helps. It's so hard losing someone before their time. Hope you find comfort.
Shannon - I like and egg and salsa scrambled and wrapped in a small whole wheat tortilla. It's something you can take on the go, and it really sticks with you.
Well, I tracked everything today. I was over (darn b-day cake is finally gone anyway, after a report card-induced binge). At least tracking encouraged me to eat a low point dinner and get on the bike afterward.
 to one and all.


----------



## DisneyLaura

lovealldisney said:


> Laura,
> I am so sorry you are having such a hard time with the loss of your mom.  I lost my mom when she was 62, I was only 22 and it was 9 months before my wedding I was just starting to see her in a different light like a friend verses a mom. Do you know what I mean?  I had a hard, hard time dealing with her loss. I still to this day sometimes feel sad because she never has seen my children I've never gotten to do girly things with her you know go to lunch and shopping ect...I had no one to ask motherly advise.. I still miss her and its been over 20 years now she is gone. But then I have the joy of telling my kids about her and how much alike they are especially my DD I mean just like her! I like to believe that a part of my mom is still here through my DD. It a great comfort to me.
> 
> It sounds to me like you are going through the stages of grief, it can take awhile to get through. It was around a year for me to that I really got angry with her. Join a support group!! You are NOT alone and it's not shamefull to seek help!! You will recover you just need time. We're all here for you.



Thank you!  Right now I'm mad and I hate to say it but at the guy upstairs (god).  I was 39 when my mother passed and I was lucky she did meet all of my kids.  Sometimes we all have happy memories and we laugh but other times even happy memories with my kids and her make me cry because I miss her still so bad.  Thanks again!  It helps that I can talk about it here.



sparks19 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are down DisneyLaura.  HOpefully the nice weather that will be coming soon will cheer you up.



Thank you, the weather up here seems to be warming up a bit (going into the 40's next week LOL)




dwheatl said:


> Laura - Sending you hugs. My good friend, Sue, goes  to a grief support group every Tuesday. She lost her husband in a boating accident 2 years ago, and the grief group really helps. It's so hard losing someone before their time. Hope you find comfort.



Thank you Danielle.  I'm going to look up online for a support group.  I think I need it too.



On the scale issue I'm a samer so I'm happy about that.

You guys don't know how much you all mean to me.  I just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 

Ok to shake things up this week (which was the theme at the WW meeting!) I attended a different meeting with WW, I like this leader ALOT better. She was funny and engaging! I think I may try a few more before chosing a new meeting time. 

And I was down -1.6 this week!  This weeks challenge is to try a food you never have tried. I have quinoa at home but have yet to make it. Anyone have a good recipe??


----------



## bombygriz

DisneyLaura said:


> Thank you!  Right now I'm mad and I hate to say it but at the guy upstairs (god).



I am so sorry for your loss. ^This is exactly how I feel, we are losing my grandmother to leukemia and cancerous brain tumors, and although both cancers are somewhat under control, she is completely different than what she used to be. I've already lost her in my mind. It sucks. 

So anyways, right now my weight likes to yo-yo by a few pounds every day. I'm going to round up and say that I officially start at 145 pounds. Hopefully I can lose this week!!


----------



## LMO429

Laura I'm so sorry again about your mom.  I can only imagine how hard things are for you right now.  we are all here for you!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I am up 1.2 this week!
I'm not sure why because I've exercised more this week and I have ate less than usual. Maybe it's something I did last week that's finally catching up to me.


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> I am up 1.2 this week!
> I'm not sure why because I've exercised more this week and I have ate less than usual. Maybe it's something I did last week that's finally catching up to me.



since you have been exercising you might have gained muscle.

I am not weighing in for the month of march for this very reason.  I started a new exericse program and the first week I gained 2 pounds. When you start exercising often times you gain muscle or water weight retention

so this month I am just going with measurements.  I can tell a huge difference already with the tape measure and at least this weeknd I am not going to "BE" the number on the scale all weekend. until i am back at a weigh i find acceptable i will be weighing in once a month as oppose to once a week for a little while


----------



## UtahMama

I suck at WW!!!!

I havent logged on at all. I feel like a failure on that, but NOT on my mission to make health changes, if that makes sense.

I'm eating lean protein and tons of fruit, veggies, and water. I walk the dog and stretch. I'm feeling much better in every way. This is weird, but quitting that hospital job I HAAAAAATED, has lifted the weight of the world off my shoulders. There is the job search stress, but I feel very optimistic. 

I am *this* close to joining 24 Hr Fitness. Misty (spongemommie, remember?) joined and got an amazing deal. NO contracts or pressure


----------



## sparks19

Good morning my DISappearing friends 

I weighed myself first thing this morning and I think when I do my weigh ins I'm going to remember to do those first thing in the day so I get an accurate weight.

I'm weighing in at 233.2 which is actually less than I thought I was.  I thougth I was 250   so that's good news LOL.

I asked in another thread but I want to get as many opinions as possible.

Anyone have any suggestions for a healthy pizza crust?  I want to make a pizza tonight with lots of veggies and maybe chicken breast.  the kind you have to eat with a fork LOL.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> since you have been exercising you might have gained muscle.
> 
> I am not weighing in for the month of march for this very reason.  I started a new exericse program and the first week I gained 2 pounds. When you start exercising often times you gain muscle or water weight retention
> 
> so this month I am just going with measurements.  I can tell a huge difference already with the tape measure and at least this weeknd I am not going to "BE" the number on the scale all weekend. until i am back at a weigh i find acceptable i will be weighing in once a month as oppose to once a week for a little while



Yeah, I thought about that but then I didn't feel like I exercised hard or long enough to make too much of a difference. I only weigh because when I lose it gives me more motivation than slowly seeing a difference in a month. I found when I didn't weigh I was more lenient to skipping and eating what I want, so I think this might keep me on track better. 

Still working hard though! Got a nice (mickey mouse!) bottle filled with water and ice beside me!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1 lb. That's really disappointing, since I was up 6 lbs. last week after the cruise. I really did not have my head in the game this past week, but today has been good, and Saturday is the beginning of my week on WW, so I'll just make this my new beginning.


----------



## dwheatl

I just got home from grocery shopping, and the green goblins were out selling cookies. Did you know you could donate cookies to a member of the military, or to a food bank? I had pulled out $5, told the mom I was trying to lose weight but wanted to support the Girl Scouts, and she told me they have a cookie donation option. This made me feel better about not buying cookies, because those little cuties always make me feel guilty when I don't buy.


----------



## HockeyKat

I usually buy one box of thin mints and put them in the freezer after opening.   2 thin mints are pretty low calorie for a treat, and the mint taste keeps me from eating anything more.  


So, last weekend was the Princess half marathon.  I finished it, but man it was *brutal*.   Between the stress fracture last fall, my lack of training, and the weight I put on... my feet were SCREAMING by the end.  

However, I had a blast with the Goddess thread, and I got to meet Noni!!  We should have called in Lynda but it was such a last minute thing.   I posted on FB that I was in the MK, and she messaged me with me too, and it just worked out perfectly.  I love meeting peeps!!

My friend just talked me into signing up for the Marine Corps Historic half on May 15th in Fredericksburg, VA (about 3 hr drive from me), and I am going to TRAIN for this one!!   I have an excel training plan that I have cobbled together from the 'net and my other obligations (like hockey), and am also firmly back on the wagon as of today.   

I have no more work or personal trips planned, so should be able to concentrate on training and eating healthy and getting back into a routine.  I would like to get into a permanent healthy lifestyle this time.   

I will weigh in tomorrow, gasp at the damage, and keep moving forward!!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> while yogurts are good most yogurtts are loaded with sugar...for snack ideally the sugar content should be no more than 7 grams of sugar per serving.



I'm doing the greek yogurt now. Currently Fage Total 0 with the fruit on the side. It says 16 grams of sugar but i think that is the fruit that comes on the side?


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I haven't been doing so hot (what else is new?).  I've been fluctuating the same 1lb up and down for the past couple weeks.  My trip is in a little over 3 weeks and I just want to feel less bloated.  I just can't stay focused during the day.  I eat a healthy breakfast.  I pack my lunch and bring snacks to eat during the day, including a mid-morning snack and an after school snack to hold me over until after job #2 is over and I eat dinner.  But somewhere during that time, I go crazy.  I go to job #2 and when I leave I am starving and stop to get takeout, or a "sweet" snack, or get home and eat anything I can get my hands on.    I don't understand why I can't just make it til I get home.  Then of course, I beat myself up, vow to do better, and then it starts all over again the next day.  I feel like I am eating enough and it is more of a mental thing/habit, but I just don't know how to get myself out of that pattern!
> 
> In other news, I have been given a job offer working with adult clients (I'm a speech path in the schools now).  I'm waiting to hear the salary before I make any decisions, but please send good thoughts my way so I can make the right decision for me!



What works for me is having lots of low cal snacks with me. That way, if hunger strikes - in the car, working late at school, wherever - at least, I am grabbing something low cal.


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> * tiptoes in
> 
> Hi guys!  I'm here.  I have been in such a rut the last couple of weeks.  Not so much food wise that I have been doing well.  Not gaining but not losing either so I'm happy about that but rather depressed.  I think it's a couple of things rolled up into one - my mother (for those who don't know, I lost her Oct 2009 to pancreatic cancer), the weather (very snowy in New England this year), my job (was supposed to get more hours for benefits but that fell through), my family (things were said on facebook that I don't think that were meant to hurt anyone's feelings but mine got hurt) (my mother has half brothers and sisters and their kids I don't feel close to).  My only family is my DH and three kiddos.  I do have a brother but his wife I don't really care for.  We don't see each other often anyway.
> 
> I wanted to move to FL because my mother had a cousin who she was very close to and lives in FL (whom I am close to via text, email and visit when we go to Disney) and one of her daughters I'm close too but again she lives in GA and I'm in CT.
> 
> Please help!  Just tell me things are going to be ok.  I'm having such a hard time with my mother's death I was thinking about going to a support group.  I'm mad as heck that she's not here anymore (she was only 60 when she passed).
> 
> Thanks for listening guys



I am so sorry everything seems to be crashing in on you, Laura. I am sure things will get better! I hope you find some peace about you rmother, though I can totally understand why it is so hard. I am so sorry she was teken from you so early in her life.


----------



## bombygriz

This was my lunch today-Peach slices, Veggie Straws, and a Sprite Zero. I'll probably have a roast beef sandwich later since this looks pretty anorexic xD

We were at BJ's yesterday, and found the peaches (Del Monte Sliced Clings in extra light syrup) and Veggie Straws...These are made without preservatives, and icky filler type stuff. Just tomatoes, spinach, and potato with a little salt. The potato ones are basically better-for-you chips. Spinach does not taste like spinach, and tomato kinda. I love them!! Plus we got them in HUUUUUGE bags! 

I guess skipping the mayo on my sandwich will save me a few calories. We have a snow day today so I can get some more Wii Fit in!


----------



## LMO429

any peeps going to disneyworld this upcoming october?

I think I asked awhile back but I forgot who was going when.

I know I promised I was not going to weigh in for a month but I sneaked a quick weigh in yesterday and i was down 4 pounds from 2 weeks ago.  I got really discouraged cuz last time I weighed in I had gained 2 pounds but now i realize it was my body either creating muscle or retaining water from doing a new exercise program...which apparently is working


----------



## sparks19

Oh I LOVE those veggie straws.  have you ever tried the apple ones?  SO good.  they taste like Mcdonalds apple pies lol

Anyone know why some foods in sparkpeople have a  * beside them?


----------



## sparks19

LMO429 said:


> any peeps going to disneyworld this upcoming october?
> 
> I think I asked awhile back but I forgot who was going when.
> 
> I know I promised I was not going to weigh in for a month but I sneaked a quick weigh in yesterday and i was down 4 pounds from 2 weeks ago.  I got really discouraged cuz last time I weighed in I had gained 2 pounds but now i realize it was my body either creating muscle or retaining water from doing a new exercise program...which apparently is working



That's awesome   congratulations


----------



## bombygriz

sparks19 said:


> Oh I LOVE those veggie straws.  have you ever tried the apple ones?  SO good.  they taste like Mcdonalds apple pies lol
> 
> Anyone know why some foods in sparkpeople have a  * beside them?



I don't like the taste of cooked apples so no.


----------



## LMO429

sparks19 said:


> Oh I LOVE those veggie straws.  have you ever tried the apple ones?  SO good.  they taste like Mcdonalds apple pies lol
> 
> Anyone know why some foods in sparkpeople have a  * beside them?



i think an * means that a person added the nutrition information and the content may not be 100 percent correct..although I am not sure of this but if i remember correctly that is what it means


----------



## sparks19

bombygriz said:


> I don't like the taste of cooked apples so no.



they aren't actual apples I don't think

I'm going to check the package lol

nevermind lol hubby took them out of the bag and put them in a ziploc lol

they taste more like cinnamon but if you don't like the way apple crisp tastes then yeah you probably wouldn't like these lol


----------



## sparks19

LMO429 said:


> i think an * means that a person added the nutrition information and the content may not be 100 percent correct..although I am not sure of this but if i remember correctly that is what it means



ahhhhhh that makes sense

thanks


----------



## MA pigletfan

hello!
Hope everyone is doing well..I am also not weighing myself until the end of the month...i just started working out again and i know that my weight will be up for a few days because of that..maybe after this month i will go back to weighing in every week..we shall see!
Just wondering what everyone on here is doing for exercise? I have been doing 40 min cardio which has been great, and i want to do it at least 4-5 times a week. Once the weather gets better I will certainly be going for walks and doing more outdoor activities on top of it as well. I do some light weight training with a stepper/band machine I have as well...


----------



## HockeyKat

I restarted my weigh-ins on Monday, and was surprised (and pleased) to find myself down 5 lbs from Feb 1.  

Workouts... my friend just talked me into another half marathon, on May 15th, so I have a 10 week training plan that I am following.   I completed my 4th half in WDW 2 weeks ago, the Princess.   It was *brutal* for me as I couldn't train as much as I would have liked due to injury (stress fracture and in walking boot from Nov-Jan) and then work stress and travel.   

Therefore, this time I am training HARD.   

Training plan consists of 2 short run/walks and 1 long per week, intermingled with some cross training.    Long starts at 4 this week and goes 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 9, 8, half, and the short runs peak and then taper as well.   Total mileage per week will be 11, 12, 13, 15, 18, 19, 22, 17, 15. 

Cross training will be ice hockey, Pilates, and/or water aerobics.  It's a 5 or 6 day a week with Friday for rest day.   I have it and calorie limits all planned out on a spreadsheet.  Calories will be in the 1200-1600 calorie range, depending on the acitivity planned for that day.    I am using fatsecret.com to track calories, as I have an Android app for my phone that syncs with it.   Dailymile is for running/workouts/mileage.  

Yes, I am anal.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I restarted my weigh-ins on Monday, and was surprised (and pleased) to find myself down 5 lbs from Feb 1.
> 
> Workouts... my friend just talked me into another half marathon, on May 15th, so I have a 10 week training plan that I am following.   I completed my 4th half in WDW 2 weeks ago, the Princess.   It was *brutal* for me as I couldn't train as much as I would have liked due to injury (stress fracture and in walking boot from Nov-Jan) and then work stress and travel.
> 
> Therefore, this time I am training HARD.
> 
> Training plan consists of 2 short run/walks and 1 long per week, intermingled with some cross training.    Long starts at 4 this week and goes 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 9, 8, half, and the short runs peak and then taper as well.   Total mileage per week will be 11, 12, 13, 15, 18, 19, 22, 17, 15.
> 
> Cross training will be ice hockey, Pilates, and/or water aerobics.  It's a 5 or 6 day a week with Friday for rest day.   I have it and calorie limits all planned out on a spreadsheet.  Calories will be in the 1200-1600 calorie range, depending on the acitivity planned for that day.    I am using fatsecret.com to track calories, as I have an Android app for my phone that syncs with it.   Dailymile is for running/workouts/mileage.
> 
> Yes, I am anal.



that sounds like a great plan!  as much as I love to work out I wish I could get into running..I got big ta tas so it hurts for me to run long distances for some reason..maybe I just never got accustomed to it..one of these days I will sign up for a marathon it seems like awesome motivation.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> that sounds like a great plan!  as much as I love to work out I wish I could get into running..I got big ta tas so it hurts for me to run long distances for some reason..maybe I just never got accustomed to it..one of these days I will sign up for a marathon it seems like awesome motivation.



You just need the right sports bra.   I am a DD.   Look at the Champion or Moving Comfort lines that have underwire, and consider doubling up with a built-in bra compression tank over it.  It's a *world* of difference.

Also, I follow the Galloway method which is run/walk intervals.  It is supposed to make long distances less injury-prone.


----------



## UtahMama

I magically lost 6 pounds on the "Quit the job job I HATE diet".

Misty (Spongemommie) Joined 24 hr fitness and one of the perks was a guest pass for 24 days which she gave to me! I went yesterday and cant move today!
LOL...I may have gone a smidge overboard.

Another baby step this week was to omit my nightly beer (or 2). THAT is asking alot.

I giggle remembering WWPD?


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps,

Not in the mood to discuss dieting...don't get me started.  I hate myself just thinking about.  But...in happier news, I recently interviewed for a job in a rehab facility and they offered me the job!  I'm now 98% sure I'm taking it (was 97 yesterday).  It will take a lot to get used to not working on a school schedule, but they offer excellent benefits, good vacation and a very nice salary.  Money isn't everything but its helpful when you have enormous student loans and also want to save for a house, the future, etc.  This will really help with that so I'm super excited and nervous all at the same time.  

Back to food, I don't know what I can do to get my motivation back.  I have meals planned - this week no processed foods were in my diet.  Well not, none, but pretty darn close.  Especially breakfast.  And one of my snacks in celery, carrots and peanut butter.  I'm bingeing and I'm not even hungry.  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Not in the mood to discuss dieting...don't get me started.  I hate myself just thinking about.  But...in happier news, I recently interviewed for a job in a rehab facility and they offered me the job!  I'm now 98% sure I'm taking it (was 97 yesterday).  It will take a lot to get used to not working on a school schedule, but they offer excellent benefits, good vacation and a very nice salary.  Money isn't everything but its helpful when you have enormous student loans and also want to save for a house, the future, etc.  This will really help with that so I'm super excited and nervous all at the same time.
> 
> Back to food, I don't know what I can do to get my motivation back.  I have meals planned - this week no processed foods were in my diet.  Well not, none, but pretty darn close.  Especially breakfast.  And one of my snacks in celery, carrots and peanut butter.  I'm bingeing and I'm not even hungry.  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!



congratulations on your new job..that is great news

I am the queen of binges..I have only had 3 binges since the new year.  I do notice that the longer I go with out binges the less I want to.  When you binge most likely on carbs, sugars its releases chemicals in your brain that make you crave the food that much more..that is why when you binge the next day as much as you want to start fresh you are likely to binge again.

next time you want to binge set a timer for 15 minutes and try to distract yourself if at the end of those 15 minutes you want to binge eat something that will satisfy you.

i also find when I want to binge having one square of 70% dark chocolate curbs it which sounds nuts because its one square but it works.

also as hard as this is i try to think to myself before a binge how I am going to feel afterwards..the guilt, the lack of energy, bags under my eyes the next day, fingers swelled, dont want to go out in public, dont want to put on my clothes etc etc sound like a bunch of great reasons not to binge..and i cant even give myself one reason to binge.  i use to say because it tastes good, but the food will always taste the same..tell yourself you will be able to have it again and dont restrict certain foods from your diet.

i also come to accept that I will binge again in my lifetime the key i think is to be consistent 98 percent of the time and dont beat yourself up for the 2 percent of the time you overeat.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> also as hard as this is i try to think to myself before a binge how I am going to feel afterwards..the guilt, the lack of energy, bags under my eyes the next day, fingers swelled, dont want to go out in public, dont want to put on my clothes etc etc sound like a bunch of great reasons not to binge..and i cant even give myself one reason to binge.  i use to say because it tastes good, but the food will always taste the same..tell yourself you will be able to have it again and dont restrict certain foods from your diet.
> 
> i also come to accept that I will binge again in my lifetime the key i think is to be consistent 98 percent of the time and dont beat yourself up for the 2 percent of the time you overeat.



God I am SO with you and Shannon on all of this.  I do it anyhow and later wonder why the heck I did that.   Same thing, the bloated icky feeling, the swollen hands, the wanting to wear sweatpants everywhere.  

Somehow there is something in me that makes me turn to food in times of stress, for comfort.    It's sorta painful to even talk about it, to be honest.  

You combine that with the social eating - work lunches out, dinner with friends, etc., and it's a constant struggle.  

One of my goals for this year is to try work past it.

Shannon,  .


----------



## dwheatl

OK, I gave up candy for Lent, and I made it through Day 1. This is a minor miracle, because I am literally addicted to Coffee Rios. I don't drink caffeinated coffee, but these candies have caffeine, and I often end up eating anywhere between 5 and 12 a day (15 calories a pop). I went through the no-caffeine headache, and finally took some motrin after dinner to get rid of it. 
I'm hoping this will be my chance to get this under control, and it also reminds me not to judge others under the influence of addiction. Man, it's hard to pay attention and get your work done when your body is craving something.


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> God I am SO with you and Shannon on all of this.  I do it anyhow and later wonder why the heck I did that.   Same thing, the bloated icky feeling, the swollen hands, the wanting to wear sweatpants everywhere.
> 
> Somehow there is something in me that makes me turn to food in times of stress, for comfort.    It's sorta painful to even talk about it, to be honest.
> 
> You combine that with the social eating - work lunches out, dinner with friends, etc., and it's a constant struggle.
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to try work past it.
> 
> Shannon,  .



yes, its out of control for me.  I turn to food in stressful, angry and sad times but also for good times.  The day I got my job offer, I decided to to "treat" myself to take out for dinner.  Sometimes I feel like it goes beyong "willpower", like it is almost an addiction for me.  I've noticed the afternoons/nights I'm bingeing, I sleep horribly and feel sluggish and gross the next day.  You'd think I would learn, but I don't.


----------



## ArielSRL

I definitely have over-eaten but I'm not sure I have ever binged b/c I haven't felt the way you ladies are describing it. I commend everyone on getting past their demons though. I mean, its the emotional roller coaster that sends us spiralling out of control with our eating, isn't it? I'm a big rationalizer...always coming up with a reason its ok to make bad choices! Its even more important that I make healthy choices now b/c it isn't just me anymore!

Speaking of baby, we had our 10 week ultrasound and OB appt yesterday! Everything went great, baby danced for us! We saw arms, legs, head, body, umbilical cord! Heart rate is 164bpm! I go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound and bloodwork for the initial screening tests and another OB appt!


----------



## Wonders10

ArielSRL said:


> I definitely have over-eaten but I'm not sure I have ever binged b/c I haven't felt the way you ladies are describing it. I commend everyone on getting past their demons though. I mean, its the emotional roller coaster that sends us spiralling out of control with our eating, isn't it? I'm a big rationalizer...always coming up with a reason its ok to make bad choices! Its even more important that I make healthy choices now b/c it isn't just me anymore!
> 
> Speaking of baby, we had our 10 week ultrasound and OB appt yesterday! Everything went great, baby danced for us! We saw arms, legs, head, body, umbilical cord! Heart rate is 164bpm! I go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound and bloodwork for the initial screening tests and another OB appt!



Honestly, I can't believe I can be so open about it, but I guess since its "anonymous", I'm less vulnerable.  I binge, not in the way they portray bulimics on tv.  I'm not frantically shoving food in my mouth, but I will purposely buy more food than I need with the intention of eating most of it in a very short amount of time.  It starts with a naughty meal, then I just keep snacking and eating every so often until I feel so full I can barely move.  Not every night, but it comes and goes.  

So glad your appt went well and your little peanut is growing and happy!  Are you going to find out if its a boy/girl?


----------



## Wonders10

TGIF!

I'm a samer this week.  Have been the same weight (give or take an ounce) for the past 3 weigh ins.  So I guess in the grand scheme of things, that is good that I'm not gaining, but I would still rather have my head on straight and be losing.  I can lose 50lbs in 2 weeks, right?  totally kidding, but I know I can lose something in 2 weeks before Disney.  At least some of my bloat.  

Hope everyone else had more success than I did this week.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## LMO429

i'm down 0.9 pounds this week...ill take it!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> Honestly, I can't believe I can be so open about it, but I guess since its "anonymous", I'm less vulnerable.  I binge, not in the way they portray bulimics on tv.  I'm not frantically shoving food in my mouth, but I will purposely buy more food than I need with the intention of eating most of it in a very short amount of time.  It starts with a naughty meal, then I just keep snacking and eating every so often until I feel so full I can barely move.  Not every night, but it comes and goes.
> 
> So glad your appt went well and your little peanut is growing and happy!  Are you going to find out if its a boy/girl?



Thanks for the explanation. Like I mentioned, I have definitely over eaten...usually when I am eating something I really like or am out somewhere (eating something unheathly) and I know I shouldn't keep going, but just want to keep eating b/c it is so good (like I will never have it again). But thats a little different than what you describe.

Yes, we are definitely going to find out boy or girl. I wish I could know now so I could take advantage of all the winter clearance sales on baby clothes!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1.1. Why is it so easy to put on, and so hard to take off? Anyway, I'm glad it's going in the right direction.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi Peeps! 

I've been lurking lately, as I'm a little embarrassed coming back again. It's probably been at least a year since I've posted, but I feel like it's time to come back for the support and friendship you all offer.

My weight is almost at my all time high and I am diligently working on it. I'd like to lose 15lbs by June 6th, which is when my vacation starts. (Unfortunately NOT at Disney, but in Washington State to visit my DD & SIL.) I've re-joined Weight Watchers and have been exercising, so I know I am on the right track. 

Shannon..I understand the binging...I do it too. I'll purposely buy a food I like, knowing I will eat it ALL in a short amount of time. I then feel lousy and guilty and wonder why I do this to myself. I have realized, for me, it's a self-esteem issue....when I am feeling worthless, fat, unappreciated, unloved....I binge. I am trying to do something for me at those times instead of filling the void with food...exercise, take time to read a book...you get the idea. I say all this to reassure you that your not alone in this. 

It's good to be back!


----------



## Wonders10

Okay Peeps, this is the week I'm going to start turning things around.  I've got lots of yummy and good for me breakfasts, lunches and dinners planned plus snacks.  I've written out a meal plan for the week with everything listed and their WW points.I'd love to lose maybe 5 lbs in the next 2 weeks which I think is possible considering how bloated I feel.  In Disney, I know my activity will be up, but my mom and I both want to not eat as badly as we usually do.  Sharing meals or splitting an order of fries, that sort of thing.  

I also purchased a book on my Kindle called "50 Ways to Soothe Yourself Without Food".  The title sounds so cheesy.  I've only read the intro but just reading that, the book could have been called, "Shannon, here are 50 Ways...".  My plan is to read some of the book when I start feeling the need to eat (unnecessarily eat).  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!  I got so much done around the house.  Starting to make my lists for Disney - we're leaving in 2 weeks!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OH Shannon! I am so jealous!!!  I sooo wish I was going to Disney in 2 weeks! I am going to follow your example and plan the week with food & WW points so I am prepared.  We Can Do This!


----------



## Wonders10

I'm on a roll!  After putting ginormous amounts of laundry away and chilling out, I then did 2 miles with Leslie Sansone and her Walking DVD!  I'm not going to lie - I'm pathetically out of shape, but I did it!  I'm really going to try to keep that up this week (the exercise part).  I know working out will help to increase my weight loss and the sooner I see results, the more motivated I think I'll be to stick with it.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> I'm on a roll!  After putting ginormous amounts of laundry away and chilling out, I then did 2 miles with Leslie Sansone and her Walking DVD!  I'm not going to lie - I'm pathetically out of shape, but I did it!  I'm really going to try to keep that up this week (the exercise part).  I know working out will help to increase my weight loss and the sooner I see results, the more motivated I think I'll be to stick with it.



I also find that working out keeps me honest somehow.  It's like, I did all of that (whatever it is) so I am not going to blow it by eating bad.   

For some I have read that it tends to be, "I worked out so therefore I can eat whatever I want," but it has an opposite effect on me.  

I thought of you this morning for a breakfast idea!  I took a microwaveable bowl and sprayed with cooking sprady.   In it I put 1/2 cup better'n'eggs, 1 tbsp Hormel Bacon Pieces (found next to salad dressings), and a sprinkle of chopped red onion.   Nuked for 1 min on high, stirred, nuked another min on high, then added to a High Fiber Extreme Wellness Wheat Tortilla (found at Walmart, 71 cals and 8g protein) with a sparing sprinkle of 2% shredded sharp cheddar.    

About 160 cals, a whopping 23g protein, 12g fiber, and fast and yummy!!  Could totally be eaten on the go.    


End of week 1 of my training plan for the May 15th Historic Half!  I managed 11.4 miles total (3, 4, 4.4) and kept up the 1min run, 1min walk intervals for probablyh 10 of those miles.    1 hour hockey and 1 hour water aerobics, for cross-training, and stuck between 1200-1400 calories each day.


----------



## Wonders10

How is this possible?  If all fruits are 0 points on WW, how can frozen strawberries have 1 point?  As far as I can tell, they are just frozen strawberries - no sauce or anything.


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> How is this possible?  If all fruits are 0 points on WW, how can frozen strawberries have 1 point?  As far as I can tell, they are just frozen strawberries - no sauce or anything.



I just looked online, and 1 c. of frozen strawberries, no sugar added, is 0 pts. If it's fruit, don't calculate the points. Just look them up.
I am so with you on needing a way to soothe myself. I have stuffed a lot of food in my face today, partly because of a party, partly because of taxes, and partly because I gave up candy for Lent for Mondays through Saturdays. Right now, I'm eating a spinach and broccoli salad to repent.
I have the Leslie Sansome dvd. It came "free" with Nutrisystem. I like it!


----------



## lovealldisney

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I've been lurking lately, as I'm a little embarrassed coming back again. It's probably been at least a year since I've posted, but I feel like it's time to come back for the support and friendship you all offer.
> 
> Shannon..I understand the binging...I do it too. I'll purposely buy a food I like, knowing I will eat it ALL in a short amount of time. I then feel lousy and guilty and wonder why I do this to myself. I have realized, for me, it's a self-esteem issue....when I am feeling worthless, fat, unappreciated, unloved....I binge. I am trying to do something for me at those times instead of filling the void with food...exercise, take time to read a book...you get the idea. I say all this to reassure you that your not alone in this.
> 
> It's good to be back!



Hi and welcome back! Glad to have you!  We're here for you. 



Wonders10 said:


> Okay Peeps, this is the week I'm going to start turning things around.  I've got lots of yummy and good for me breakfasts, lunches and dinners planned plus snacks.  I've written out a meal plan for the week with everything listed and their WW points.
> 
> I also purchased a book on my Kindle called "50 Ways to Soothe Yourself Without Food".  The title sounds so cheesy.  I've only read the intro but just reading that, the book could have been called, "Shannon, here are 50 Ways...".  My plan is to read some of the book when I start feeling the need to eat (unnecessarily eat).



Awesome planning!  I'll have to check out the book. I have been meaning to look into a Nook or Kindle. I LOVE to read 



Wonders10 said:


> I'm on a roll!  After putting ginormous amounts of laundry away and chilling out, I then did 2 miles with Leslie Sansone and her Walking DVD!  I'm not going to lie - I'm pathetically out of shape, but I did it!  I'm really going to try to keep that up this week (the exercise part).  I know working out will help to increase my weight loss and the sooner I see results, the more motivated I think I'll be to stick with it.



Another awesome!  I have a few of Leslie Sansone DVD's to and I have to admit I'm pretty sweaty when I'm done. 


Hope everyone had a good weekend! It was so nice yesterday that I was able to get in a nice long walk!  I miss walking Spring can't come soon enough! Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Wonders10

Alrighty, so I'm going with you guys and counting those strawberries as 0 points.  The ingredients just say "strawberries".  So...this morning, since I actually woke up when my alarm went off, I had plenty of time to make myself a smoothie!  Frozen strawberries, fresh pineapple, 1 splenda, and 1/2 cup milk plus a little water to thin it out all mixed up in my magic bullet.  2 points for about 16 oz and it actually tastes very similar to a smoothie I get at a restaurant here.  I'm also eating a hard boiled egg.  

My goal for today is to stick with my food plan, not buy any "treats" when I stop at Wal-greens after work, and do 2 miles of my DVD before dinner. 

Have a great, skinny day peeps!


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> I just looked online, and 1 c. of frozen strawberries, no sugar added, is 0 pts. If it's fruit, don't calculate the points. Just look them up.
> I am so with you on needing a way to soothe myself. I have stuffed a lot of food in my face today, partly because of a party, partly because of taxes, and partly because I gave up candy for Lent for Mondays through Saturdays. Right now, I'm eating a spinach and broccoli salad to repent.
> I have the Leslie Sansome dvd. It came "free" with Nutrisystem. I like it!



I tried to give something up for lent but I I didn't.  I'd love to stop eating so much fast food, but I know when I go to Disney, most of my meals will have some sort of "fast food" item in it.  



lovealldisney said:


> Awesome planning!  I'll have to check out the book. I have been meaning to look into a Nook or Kindle. I LOVE to read
> 
> Another awesome!  I have a few of Leslie Sansone DVD's to and I have to admit I'm pretty sweaty when I'm done.



The book is okay after I read through the introduction which totally spoke to me , I still haven't gotten to the meat and potatoes of it yet where they specifically give you ideas.  I felt it during that DVD but I know it will get easier as I keep doing it.  I'm going to just stick with the 2 miles for awhile until that gets only mildly hard at times and then I'll add the 3rd, then the 4th mile.


----------



## Wonders10

Well, my day didn't go exactly as planned, but MUCH better than I've been doing.  I had to stop at Wal-greens to pick up some drug store type items and I bought a cadbury egg.  Not great - but also not an entire bag of chocolate that I inhale over 2 days.  Got home and did 1 mile, plus the warm up and stretching, but not the 2 that I wanted to.  It actually seemed a lot harder today than yesterday, and my calf (just one ) was sort of hurting.  So maybe I can alternate the 1 and 2 miles until my body adjusts.  I made my planned dinner and had one snack and that's it!  All in all a success, but I know tomorrow I can do better.  

Hope my peeps had a good Monday - I'm getting swamped at work and have 8 student meetings to go to next week, 6 of which I have to do IEPs and other paperwork for.  Fun.  But then Spring Break and Disney!


----------



## LMO429

hey peeps!

Had a busy weekend but kept my eating on point as possible.  looking for easy healthy new dinner recipes any one have one?


----------



## ArielSRL

wonders10 said:


> i'm on a roll!  After putting ginormous amounts of laundry away and chilling out, i then did 2 miles with leslie sansone and her walking dvd!  I'm not going to lie - i'm pathetically out of shape, but i did it!  I'm really going to try to keep that up this week (the exercise part).  I know working out will help to increase my weight loss and the sooner i see results, the more motivated i think i'll be to stick with it.



i love leslie!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> I thought of you this morning for a breakfast idea!  I took a microwaveable bowl and sprayed with cooking sprady.   In it I put 1/2 cup better'n'eggs, 1 tbsp Hormel Bacon Pieces (found next to salad dressings), and a sprinkle of chopped red onion.   Nuked for 1 min on high, stirred, nuked another min on high, then added to a High Fiber Extreme Wellness Wheat Tortilla (found at Walmart, 71 cals and 8g protein) with a sparing sprinkle of 2% shredded sharp cheddar.
> 
> About 160 cals, a whopping 23g protein, 12g fiber, and fast and yummy!!  Could totally be eaten on the go.



I follow Hungry Girl and she does several "egg mugs" where she does the same sort of thing, but puts all the ingredients in a mug, microwaves, and eats straight from said mug!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> I just looked online, and 1 c. of frozen strawberries, no sugar added, is 0 pts. If it's fruit, don't calculate the points. Just look them up.
> I am so with you on needing a way to soothe myself. I have stuffed a lot of food in my face today, partly because of a party, partly because of taxes, and partly because I gave up candy for Lent for Mondays through Saturdays. Right now, I'm eating a spinach and broccoli salad to repent.
> I have the Leslie Sansome dvd. It came "free" with Nutrisystem. I like it!



I gave up cursing for Lent! I thought it would be easier than anything food related!


----------



## DisneyLaura

ArielSRL said:


> I definitely have over-eaten but I'm not sure I have ever binged b/c I haven't felt the way you ladies are describing it. I commend everyone on getting past their demons though. I mean, its the emotional roller coaster that sends us spiralling out of control with our eating, isn't it? I'm a big rationalizer...always coming up with a reason its ok to make bad choices! Its even more important that I make healthy choices now b/c it isn't just me anymore!
> 
> Speaking of baby, we had our 10 week ultrasound and OB appt yesterday! Everything went great, baby danced for us! We saw arms, legs, head, body, umbilical cord! Heart rate is 164bpm! I go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound and bloodwork for the initial screening tests and another OB appt!



Great news!


Ok I'm so late in posting my weight loss of a whopping 0.5 lb from last Friday.  

I have had vertigo problems for a week now, ENT put me on a antidiizy med on Monday and it seems to help me in the afternoon but until then hard to just walk.  Didn't go to work Monday or Tuesday, trying to go for Friday (I work only three days a week as of right now).  I stand on my feet a lot on Tuesday and Friday so that might be difficult.

As for the eating thing - doing well but could be better.  I need to really start exercising again once my dizziness goes away.

I will tell you though that my midwife runs in the Princess Marathon every year in Disney and invited to run with her next year!  We are friends as well.  She's awesome!  I think I might take her up on that if I can train properly.  I'm going to start the couch25K as soon as I can, then take it from there.  If I don't run with her in 2012 then definately 2013!  That's my goal.


----------



## LMO429

Hey peeps

I am down 2.6 pounds this week! that's alot for me in one week no idea how that happened but of course ill take it!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning Peeps!

I am down 0.5 this week. Thought I was doing better than that!  Oh well.

I bought "The Biggest Loser Challenge" for the Wii and absolutely love it!   They have set routines, as well as challenges for you to do.  The set routines will put you on an exercise schedule and you decide the amount of time for the work out, the difficulty  level and even what type of exercise. (Yoga, Circuit Training, Boxing...) They even have weigh in once a week on "The Biggest Loser Scale"! I have it set for a 12 week weight loss program right now. I would highly recommend it for anyone who has a Wii...much better than the Wii Fit by far!

This weeks goals...drink 6-8oz glasses of water... 5 F/V's...40 min of exercise 4x's this week. For lent I gave up baked desserts...cake, cookies, pie, etc...so far, so good.

 Happy Day All!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up .2. I am having such a hard time getting back on the wagon. I've been good on the exercise, not so good on the eating. I tried to honestly log everything I ate this week, and I'm 15 pts. in the hole. I think it would have been worse if I hadn't tracked it.
Congrats to the losers. I did get out my Leslie Sansome video and do it because of this thread.


----------



## pixie dust 112

sneaking back into the thread!  I somehow deleted a bunch of my subscribed threads by mistake!  Hi kids!  I've been doing great on exercise (for me) 4 to 5 times a week at the YMCA doing an hour on the treadmill.  Still walking on the treadmill but hopefully I will be running soonish!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok so Thursday morning I was one weight and then weighed myself friday and I almost fell off the scale.  It said I gained 8 lb.  Could it be from the corned beef and cabbage.  Today I'm still there.  I was on steroids last week because of a vertigo thing but the doctor gave me a water pill.  I'm so not happy today.  I did well with my eating this week but a 8 lb gain!


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok so Thursday morning I was one weight and then weighed myself friday and I almost fell off the scale.  It said I gained 8 lb.  Could it be from the corned beef and cabbage.  Today I'm still there.  I was on steroids last week because of a vertigo thing but the doctor gave me a water pill.  I'm so not happy today.  I did well with my eating this week but a 8 lb gain!



Laura!  8 lbs in one night!  That has got to be from the food, meds combo.  Think about what cabbage does to your belly (kinda like beans?) plus the salty corned beef, plus steroids which make you bloated and the water pill probably didn't really help much.  I'd drink lots of water and as long as you are still eating normally, I would expect the number to go down quite a bit.


----------



## Wonders10

I lost 1/2 lb this week.  Any move in the down direction is okay with me.  This week I'm really concerned because I'm already on vacation mentally.  I have 4 days of school, a 1/2 day teacher workday on Friday and then we leave on Saturday.  I'm going to attempt the "Bethenny Skinnygirl" diet.  I will "taste everything, eat nothing".  Since I know I'm going to be a little off kilter anyway, it might not be a bad idea to see that happens when I allow myself to eat whatever I want, but in small amounts, or as she says "you can have it all, just not all at once".


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Peeps,
Sorry I was MIA lately, I have pneomonia! Been sick all week! But on the mend now, just stuck with this horrid cough! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok so Thursday morning I was one weight and then weighed myself friday and I almost fell off the scale.  It said I gained 8 lb.  Could it be from the corned beef and cabbage.  Today I'm still there.  I was on steroids last week because of a vertigo thing but the doctor gave me a water pill.  I'm so not happy today.  I did well with my eating this week but a 8 lb gain!



wow that is seriously so odd..r u working out maybe its a combination of water retention in your muscle..or maybe the corned beef was fulled with sodium


sometimes its best to avoid the scale it can be discouraging..i had a similiar incident where i was awesome with my eating, working out and i gained 5 pounds out of the blue it was very disheartening now i weigh in once every 2 weeks..get a measuring tape and go by your measurements the scale is not always the best indication of your positive progress


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Peeps,
> Sorry I was MIA lately, I have pneomonia! Been sick all week! But on the mend now, just stuck with this horrid cough! Hope everyone has a great week!



sorry to hear that. Hope you are back to 100% soon.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hello all 
 Sounds like alot of you are doing great with the working out ..yay! I was getting back into it until the flu hit me last week..aaarrrgh!!!! But i am feeling much better and am ready to get back into it again. I am doing ok with the eating..but I think that exercise is really going to be my biggest help in weight loss. Long term goal wise i want to lose 30/35 lbs...short term i would like to lose 15 by May. If I put my mind to it i think it will be doable!
ALSO..has anyone here tried the cocoa almonds by emerald..YUM! tastes like a very high quality choc. treat..without all the not so good for you stuff!


----------



## DisneyObsession

MA pigletfan said:


> hello all
> Sounds like alot of you are doing great with the working out ..yay! I was getting back into it until the flu hit me last week..aaarrrgh!!!! But i am feeling much better and am ready to get back into it again. I am doing ok with the eating..but I think that exercise is really going to be my biggest help in weight loss. Long term goal wise i want to lose 30/35 lbs...short term i would like to lose 15 by May. If I put my mind to it i think it will be doable!
> ALSO..has anyone here tried the cocoa almonds by emerald..YUM! tastes like a very high quality choc. treat..without all the not so good for you stuff!



Sorry the flu hit, but now you feel better so you can get exercising! 

Those cocoa almonds are AWESOME!!!  Unfortunately, I have to be careful with chocolate since I'm allergic to it! Definitely a good snack!


----------



## HockeyKat

Mmm cocoa almonds... sounds dangerous!!

Laura, crazy on the 8 lb gain!!  Hopefully it was just water retention and has gone back down.  I fluctuate a few lbs day-by-day, even though I attempt not to weigh every day.   


Exercising is always the easy part for me.  The food is the hard part!

Lately I have been experimenting with whey protein shakes.   They do seem to help me feel full, and I am trying to get in more protein as I start doing longer distances.  

Training for the half marathon on May 15th is right on schedule.  This Saturday's long run is 8 miles, with a weekly total of 14.    I might try water aerobics again tomorrow, as I am supposed to add in low-impact cross-training.  


Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> Lately I have been experimenting with whey protein shakes.   They do seem to help me feel full, and I am trying to get in more protein as I start doing longer distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!



May I ask what you put in your protein shakes? I was thinking of whipping up shakes for breakfast once the nice weather hits, with fresh fruit etc...but i would love to add some extra protein in there too...


----------



## HockeyKat

MA pigletfan said:


> May I ask what you put in your protein shakes? I was thinking of whipping up shakes for breakfast once the nice weather hits, with fresh fruit etc...but i would love to add some extra protein in there too...



I am using Body Fortress Whey Protein in chocolate flavor.  I asked a vegetarian friend of mine what she used (as she had tried many), and it was her recommendation.  You can get a 2lb can of it at Wal-mart for about $15.  

One scoop is 140 calories and 26g protein, and it tastes pretty good.   I would add a bit of your favorite sweetener (splenda, etc.) as it isn't very sweet, although the fruit may be plenty for that.   


I have had one about 2 hours before bed the last two nights (in conjunction with a 1100-1400 cal diet), and both mornings the scale finally moved... woke up 1-2 lbs lighter than the morning before.   I am sure it's coincidence, but I like it!!  

In reading about it, I read studies that say a good amount of protein before bed keeps your metabolism up while you sleep (could be total bunk?).   I do know that drinking that made me stay away from the fridge for my normal late-night munchie problems, so that's good enough reason, I guess.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I am using Body Fortress Whey Protein in chocolate flavor.  I asked a vegetarian friend of mine what she used (as she had tried many), and it was her recommendation.  You can get a 2lb can of it at Wal-mart for about $15.
> 
> One scoop is 140 calories and 26g protein, and it tastes pretty good.   I would add a bit of your favorite sweetener (splenda, etc.) as it isn't very sweet, although the fruit may be plenty for that.
> 
> 
> I have had one about 2 hours before bed the last two nights (in conjunction with a 1100-1400 cal diet), and both mornings the scale finally moved... woke up 1-2 lbs lighter than the morning before.   I am sure it's coincidence, but I like it!!
> 
> In reading about it, I read studies that say a good amount of protein before bed keeps your metabolism up while you sleep (could be total bunk?).   I do know that drinking that made me stay away from the fridge for my normal late-night munchie problems, so that's good enough reason, I guess.



Speaking of Shakes I love love love SHAKEOLOGY..I drink it every morning and it really does keep me full for 4 plus hours and reduces that 4pm massive snack attack I use to have.

it has 150 calories per scoop..1 gram of fat and 18 grams of protein..you can add fruits, skim milk or almond milk to it


----------



## MA pigletfan

thanks for the protein shake advice..i will certainly check out both of those...
not that it seems "shake weather" here..it snowed a little over night..blahhhhhh!!! I can't wait to be able to go for nice walks outside!


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> Speaking of Shakes I love love love SHAKEOLOGY..I drink it every morning and it really does keep me full for 4 plus hours and reduces that 4pm massive snack attack I use to have.
> 
> it has 150 calories per scoop..1 gram of fat and 18 grams of protein..you can add fruits, skim milk or almond milk to it



Wow, I looked at that and it is PRICEY!  I get 27 servings for $15 of the Body Fortress, and the Shakeology is $120 for 30 servings.

I mixed some frozen fruit and ice into mine last night and it was yummmy.   Like a chocolate raspberry shake.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I looked at that and it is PRICEY!  I get 27 servings for $15 of the Body Fortress, and the Shakeology is $120 for 30 servings.
> 
> I mixed some frozen fruit and ice into mine last night and it was yummmy.   Like a chocolate raspberry shake.



Kat, I think I already like the $15 one better...lol. And it has a little bit more protein. Might be something for me to look into being PG. I'm supposed to be getting more protein now than a normal diet. And I love smoothies/shakes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## HockeyKat

ArielSRL said:


> Kat, I think I already like the $15 one better...lol. And it has a little bit more protein. Might be something for me to look into being PG. I'm supposed to be getting more protein now than a normal diet. And I love smoothies/shakes. Thanks for the info!



Haha!  I am definitely a price watcher. 

I do find that it isn't very sweet.  I usually put in a packet of splenda or sweet n low.  You could also add in 1/2 cup of a light ice cream and some fruit for the sweetness factor, and I bet it would make a great PG shake for ~200-250 cals depending on your ice cream.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I looked at that and it is PRICEY!  I get 27 servings for $15 of the Body Fortress, and the Shakeology is $120 for 30 servings.
> 
> I mixed some frozen fruit and ice into mine last night and it was yummmy.   Like a chocolate raspberry shake.



Yes it's def super pricey! but that being said I do love it.  I do not eat eggs for breakfast and I needed an alternative.  I have hypothyroid and I notice my hair/nails have become thicker since drinking shakeology and my cravings have been reduced.  in addition it claims to have all your vegetables serving for the day in the one scoop.  if you get it montly the price comes down to 98 dollars a month which is still alot i know


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Haha!  I am definitely a price watcher.
> 
> I do find that it isn't very sweet.  I usually put in a packet of splenda or sweet n low.  You could also add in 1/2 cup of a light ice cream and some fruit for the sweetness factor, and I bet it would make a great PG shake for ~200-250 cals depending on your ice cream.



I am a major price watcher/bargain hunter as well. Thanks, again, for the info!


----------



## HockeyKat

ArielSRL said:


> I am a major price watcher/bargain hunter as well. Thanks, again, for the info!



Anytime!!  I am so happy that your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Well guys after a week of the 8 lb gain that I posted about I lost 5 lb so I'm sure it's got to with a lot of what had been happening. 

Unfortunately I have not been working out.  We just started to have some nice weather out so that's on my agenda starting this weekend to start walking outside.  We're watching my DH's cousins dog so he'll keep me company along with the kids, it's only until Sunday though but I'll walk at night when I get home from work too.

I am interested in shakes too but for a meal replacement type thing, do those substitute a meal or is it just extra protein for you?  I'm not a big breakfast eater either but I have been trying to eat at least oatmeal or a yogurt  but then I'm starving by 11:00 a.m.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyLaura said:


> Well guys after a week of the 8 lb gain that I posted about I lost 5 lb so I'm sure it's got to with a lot of what had been happening.
> 
> Unfortunately I have not been working out.  We just started to have some nice weather out so that's on my agenda starting this weekend to start walking outside.  We're watching my DH's cousins dog so he'll keep me company along with the kids, it's only until Sunday though but I'll walk at night when I get home from work too.
> 
> I am interested in shakes too but for a meal replacement type thing, do those substitute a meal or is it just extra protein for you?  I'm not a big breakfast eater either but I have been trying to eat at least oatmeal or a yogurt  but then I'm starving by 11:00 a.m.



I usually do Kashi Go Lean for breakfast, with almond milk.   I keep a box of it at my desk, along with a bowl/spoon, and the milk in the community fridge.   It has 140 cals in a cup, 13g protein, and 10g fiber, and along with a good bit of water, it fills me right up.   

My shakes have been more of a snack - a way to keep my face out of the fridge at night and get extra protein and a dessert-type thing in the bargain.   From what I had read, protein is important to both weight loss and/or if you work out a lot. 

Protein is also important for recovery since I have gotten into distance running, well, run/walking I guess as I follow the Galloway method.   From now until December, I will be doing somewhere between 10 and 25 miles a week, plus a day of ice hockey and one other of cross training.   I have at least 2 more half marathons on the calendar.    

Some research I saw lately said that protein a few hours before bed helps keep your metabolism up while you sleep, but that could be bunk.

Btw, I am down 10 lbs since Feb 1, so I am pretty happy about that!


----------



## Wonders10

Ok this may be a stupid question, but how do you make the protein shakes?  Do you just add the powder and milk and any extras?  Do you blend it with ice?  Just curious since I've also heard that protein is a good weight loss aid.  

I'm going to Disney on Saturday!  I'll be weighing myself tomorrow since it is Friday but it will also be good to see the damage (or lack thereof) next Friday when I weigh again.  I've been down 1 lb all week since last Friday.  I've also had the urge to get up early at Disney and walk - like around the the BW and back since we'll be at the BC.  Any extra activity helps right?

I bought Bethenny Frankel's new book "A Place of Yes" for my Kindle.  I've read the intro and already I'm hooked.  I don't know what it is, but she is so motivational to me.  For everything, not just dieting.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question, but how do you make the protein shakes?  Do you just add the powder and milk and any extras?  Do you blend it with ice?  Just curious since I've also heard that protein is a good weight loss aid.



I have found the best results are with a blender - start with a small amount crushed ice, a scoop of protein powder, 1/2 cup of the frozen berry mix, and about half the allotted water (4 oz).    Lately I have been adding a half sleeve of dt hot cocoa (adds 12 cals) and 1 packet of sweet n low.   Once that is blended I add more water/ice until it's the right taste and consistency.  

You can also just use the scoop of powder and 8 oz water in a shaker if you are pressed for time, but it's a lot more watery that way.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question, but how do you make the protein shakes?  Do you just add the powder and milk and any extras?  Do you blend it with ice?  Just curious since I've also heard that protein is a good weight loss aid.
> 
> I'm going to Disney on Saturday!  I'll be weighing myself tomorrow since it is Friday but it will also be good to see the damage (or lack thereof) next Friday when I weigh again.  I've been down 1 lb all week since last Friday.  I've also had the urge to get up early at Disney and walk - like around the the BW and back since we'll be at the BC.  Any extra activity helps right?
> 
> I bought Bethenny Frankel's new book "A Place of Yes" for my Kindle.  I've read the intro and already I'm hooked.  I don't know what it is, but she is so motivational to me.  For everything, not just dieting.



Have a fantastic time on your trip!  I am so jealous! 

what hotel are you staying at?


----------



## Wonders10

HockeyKat said:


> I have found the best results are with a blender - start with a small amount crushed ice, a scoop of protein powder, 1/2 cup of the frozen berry mix, and about half the allotted water (4 oz).    Lately I have been adding a half sleeve of dt hot cocoa (adds 12 cals) and 1 packet of sweet n low.   Once that is blended I add more water/ice until it's the right taste and consistency.
> 
> You can also just use the scoop of powder and 8 oz water in a shaker if you are pressed for time, but it's a lot more watery that way.



Thanks for the tips...I have a magic bullet which I love for making single serve smoothies.  Maybe I'll try some protein powder when I get back from WDW.



LMO429 said:


> Have a fantastic time on your trip!  I am so jealous!
> 
> what hotel are you staying at?



The Beach Club!  My mom thinks we are staying at POFQ, where we were booked until I secretly upgraded us


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks for the tips...I have a magic bullet which I love for making single serve smoothies.  Maybe I'll try some protein powder when I get back from WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> The Beach Club!  My mom thinks we are staying at POFQ, where we were booked until I secretly upgraded us



FANTASTIC the beach club is my favorite resort on property.  I did a mother daughter trip last xmas..I told my mom we were staying at a moderate to save money but we stayed at the grand floridian for 8 nights.  while the grand is amazing the beach club is still my favorite

Say HI to TEENA for me in the lobby she is super amazing!  Have a wonderful time!  I am subscribed to your pre trip report.  after this weekend is over I am freeing up time wise so I will def make a point to read it and your trip report when u get back


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down .7. It took me one week on the cruise to gain 6 lbs. I've been home 1 month and lost 2 lbs. It's not that it's just not coming off. It's just so hard to get back into clean eating after going whole hog on the cruise. 
I am keeping up on the exercise, though.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Anytime!!  I am so happy that your pregnancy is going well!



Thank you!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> I'm going to Disney on Saturday!  I'll be weighing myself tomorrow since it is Friday but it will also be good to see the damage (or lack thereof) next Friday when I weigh again.  I've been down 1 lb all week since last Friday.  I've also had the urge to get up early at Disney and walk - like around the the BW and back since we'll be at the BC.  Any extra activity helps right?



Enjoy your trip!! I am very envious!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> I have found the best results are with a blender - start with a small amount crushed ice, a scoop of protein powder, 1/2 cup of the frozen berry mix, and about half the allotted water (4 oz).    Lately I have been adding a half sleeve of dt hot cocoa (adds 12 cals) and 1 packet of sweet n low.   Once that is blended I add more water/ice until it's the right taste and consistency.
> 
> You can also just use the scoop of powder and 8 oz water in a shaker if you are pressed for time, but it's a lot more watery that way.



I'm wondering how it would work out in a smoothie, with low fat milk, some low cal yogurt, ice, and the frozen berries....


----------



## HockeyKat

Monday is my weigh-in day, and I am down 6.6 lbs.  

Weekly recap - stayed at or under 1200 calories each day, had a protein shake within calorie limit around 9:30PM nightly (bedtime = 11:30-midnight for me), did 3 runs with total mileage of 16.5 miles, and one hockey game.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

Great job, Kat!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'll have to start weighing in again soon.  Right now I am just going to concentrate on exercising.  One step at a time!  I think I will start weighing in when we get back from WDW.  We go from the 16th through the 25th.  I think I will do what Kat does and do weigh ins at the beginning of the week.  That will keep me more accountable on weekends, whcih are much tougher than weekdays for me!

Great Job Kat!  You rock star you!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm a samer this week (weighed in yesterday). I just emptied the dishwasher and realized that I was using a 2/3 c. measuring cup instead of a half cup. Could that have had an impact? Duh!
Anyway, I was down this morning, but I'll post that loss next weekend. I'm writing my weight on my calendar every Friday to see the trend. It's a good visual when I walk into the kitchen.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. DH is out of town , and I have a cold, so it's pretty low-key here. I chose to use my limited energy to do dishes, clean the litter box, and clean the bathroom. I figure that's a bit of a workout. I'm off to see my mom, then do my kids' taxes (easy 'cause they're poor), some school work, and some grocery shopping. Funny how even taking it easy is pretty busy. (That's just sweat flying off).


----------



## HockeyKat

I was laid flat with the flu from Mon-Fri of last week, then am working the weekend on the road (in Temple, TX, whee!).   

One nice (?) thing about the flu?  Everything tastes like paste and I had zero appetite!

I finally feel much better as of last night, and am really happy that I managed to stay on an eating plan today and fit in 6 miles on the dreadmill, even when on a business trip!  Definitely different for me.  

Weigh-in for me is likely to be on Tuesday this week since I have a 6:45AM flight back to NC on Monday and I only weigh in first thing in the AM, naked, on my own scale.    

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## wittyheroine

I'm a little new to the boards and just found this. Awesome that you have it. Definitely going to get involved as I've been working on losing weight for a while now so it will be great to talk to others that are too.


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome, Witty! This is a great place for support.


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome witty!!

Btw, I was -4 at weigh in.  Total loss of 17 lbs since my umpteenth restart on Feb 1.


----------



## lovealldisney

Welcome Witty! Glad to have you along!!

Ok guys I've been in a serious funk! I've been doing WW for sometime now and well I'm down to my last 10lbs and I just seem to be losing and gaining the same weight week to week. I've lost all motivation to exercise (which I know will get the weight off) and to track what I eat! Any advice and ecouragement would be much appreciated! 

Anyone else feeling the same way??


----------



## Jitzy

oops!


----------



## wittyheroine

Thanks for the welcomes!  One thing I've done that helps me keep motivated is I made myself a simple sign with the reason why I wanted to lose weight on it and put it on the fridge. Its worked pretty well so far.


----------



## DisneyLaura

wittyheroine said:


> I'm a little new to the boards and just found this. Awesome that you have it. Definitely going to get involved as I've been working on losing weight for a while now so it will be great to talk to others that are too.



Welcome


I'm up but I'll wait til tomorrow for the weigh in.

On the news front with me - I have to quit my job in two weeks because my sitter got a job.  Although I understand she needed more kids for more $$$.  It stinks for me because now that's an income we won't be getting.  Trying for something else but I can't find anything right now.  I wish we would have a Disney store close by I would go there 

Started my walking again today.  Walked for 20 minutes and then did 3 sets of 12 squats.


----------



## abish19

Hi everyone!

SO...I haven't been on this thread since...a long time ago!  Since my last post I've had my sweet third baby, a girl named Hannah.  She's now just over a year old, and I'm all done nursing, etc., but I am about 12 pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight (which I wasn't terribly thrilled about!).  In the meantime, I've let a lot of bad habits creep in:  drinking soda, wanting something sweet with every meal (and I don't mean fresh fruit), snacking late at night, and neglecting exercise.  It's to the point where I wear frumpy clothes because that's what fits, and I don't want to show off my stuff too much - who wants to see lumps and bumps in places they shouldn't be?   

By way of motivation, I try to remember how much better it felt when I was exercising regularly, was able to fit into my clothes better, etc.  We have a WDW trip planned, but not until February 2012, so I guess there's plenty of time to meet any goal I want.  Also, I have watched my mother go through a difficult knee surgery and incomplete recovery, which makes me think twice about how much weight I want my poor knees to have to cope with.

Now I'm trying to figure out where to start.  My first goal is to put away the pop (what we call soda here in Michigan!).  Hard as it will be, I also need to give up baked goods - I love to bake, but unfortunately, it shows.  What other simple but effective goals could you excellent Peeps recommend?

Thanks for sharing your experiences!  They really help me feel like this is POSSIBLE and I am capable of improving my health.


----------



## dwheatl

Abish - Welcome back, and congrats on baby #3. Another thing that makes a big difference for me is honest tracking of what I eat during the day. Sparkpeople and livestrong both have free tracking programs online, or there's always good old pencil and paper. some folks have an app on their phones, but my phone just makes phone calls (crazy, huh?)
Good luck with losing the baby weight. Motherhood takes so much energy, but it is all so much easier to deal with when you are in good shape.


----------



## dwheatl

BTW, can everyone vote for us? 
http://family.go.com/happily-ever-after-contest/stories-category/wedded-bliss-66774/
We could win a trip to WDW and a vow renewal ceremony.


----------



## faith

Hi Everyone! I have been reading your posts since Saturday(they started in Jan.) You all are great!
I took the plunge and joined WW this past Saturday. So just getting started.
I'm a Mom and grandma of 5, so want to improve my health to do more with them, and I need to get healthier due to blood pressure problems. My daughter lost 80 pounds this past year,( WW) and is feeling so much better. Her kids are loving that she is so much more active with them.
We all were in DC for a short vacation, and she walked circles around me!
Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## abish19

Hi faith!  Welcome from a fellow Michigander! 

SO.  I haven't been perfect but I have been better.  I decided to weigh myself every day and chart it.  That way I can (hopefully)  see a general downward trend.  I have dramatically decreased the amount of soda I'm drinking and have laid off baked stuff - two days hasn't killed me!  

Also, with our recently improved weather, I went for two long walks yesterday and today and it was wonderful!  

I know that in the long term, I'll need to do more and different things to really have the health I need, but for now I am happy to be going in the right direction, and thankful to have all of you for support and friendship!


----------



## faith

Thanks for the welcome Abish!
Hope you get a chance to get your walk in today. We're supposed to have another warm day here.
I am struggling this week, but hanging in there. I honestly didn't expect to feel HUNGRY at night. Everyone raves about Wwatchers, including my daughter.
Determined to stay strong til my weigh in on Saturday.
Hope you are having a good week.


----------



## lovealldisney

faith said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been reading your posts since Saturday(they started in Jan.) You all are great!
> I took the plunge and joined WW this past Saturday. So just getting started.
> I'm a Mom and grandma of 5, so want to improve my health to do more with them, and I need to get healthier due to blood pressure problems. My daughter lost 80 pounds this past year,( WW) and is feeling so much better. Her kids are loving that she is so much more active with them.
> We all were in DC for a short vacation, and she walked circles around me!
> Hope you all have a great week.




Hi Faith,
Welcome! WW is great just keep going. You mentioned in a post further down that you are hungry at night. The first week on WW to me was HARD! It made me realize how much crap food I was putting in my mouth! Remember fruit and most veggies are 0 points! So fill up on those at night, popcorn is also something filling. And remember you have thouse extra points to don't be afraid to use them if your hungry. 

Good luck and let us know how you do at you weigh in on Saturday.


----------



## DisneyLaura

abish19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> SO...I haven't been on this thread since...a long time ago!  Since my last post I've had my sweet third baby, a girl named Hannah.  She's now just over a year old, and I'm all done nursing, etc., but I am about 12 pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight (which I wasn't terribly thrilled about!).  In the meantime, I've let a lot of bad habits creep in:  drinking soda, wanting something sweet with every meal (and I don't mean fresh fruit), snacking late at night, and neglecting exercise.  It's to the point where I wear frumpy clothes because that's what fits, and I don't want to show off my stuff too much - who wants to see lumps and bumps in places they shouldn't be?
> 
> By way of motivation, I try to remember how much better it felt when I was exercising regularly, was able to fit into my clothes better, etc.  We have a WDW trip planned, but not until February 2012, so I guess there's plenty of time to meet any goal I want.  Also, I have watched my mother go through a difficult knee surgery and incomplete recovery, which makes me think twice about how much weight I want my poor knees to have to cope with.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out where to start.  My first goal is to put away the pop (what we call soda here in Michigan!).  Hard as it will be, I also need to give up baked goods - I love to bake, but unfortunately, it shows.  What other simple but effective goals could you excellent Peeps recommend?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences!  They really help me feel like this is POSSIBLE and I am capable of improving my health.



Welcome back and congrats on that little girl!



dwheatl said:


> BTW, can everyone vote for us?
> http://family.go.com/happily-ever-after-contest/stories-category/wedded-bliss-66774/
> We could win a trip to WDW and a vow renewal ceremony.



I voted for you, can you vote for us?

http://family.go.com/happily-ever-after-contest/stories-category/my-dream-68374/



faith said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been reading your posts since Saturday(they started in Jan.) You all are great!
> I took the plunge and joined WW this past Saturday. So just getting started.
> I'm a Mom and grandma of 5, so want to improve my health to do more with them, and I need to get healthier due to blood pressure problems. My daughter lost 80 pounds this past year,( WW) and is feeling so much better. Her kids are loving that she is so much more active with them.
> We all were in DC for a short vacation, and she walked circles around me!
> Hope you all have a great week.



Welcome!


Ok guys I walked three times since the last time we "talked" two times was for 20 minutes around my neighborhood and then once was on a trail we have in our city for 30 minutes with the kids.  I just have one question for you all - my ankles after walking up hill within 10 minutes start to hurt so bad that it's difficult for me to continue.  I know a lot of it has to do with me not walking in a long time but does that go away and can I do anything wear to maybe support my ankles?  Thanks for your help.  

I have decided that I'm in "training" for the princess marathon.  While I might be ready in 2012 I will run in it in 2013.  I don't know if I posted this here but when I saw my midwife (she's a Disney nut just like us ) she was telling me about it and runs in it every year.  She was showing my pictures on her phone, they all had tutu's on!  Very cute!  I told her that my dream some day was to run in a Disney marathon and she said come with her!  They all have a lot of fun and two of the girls she runs with probably won't be there next year (one is her daughter and one is her niece, they want to get pregnant soon).  I told her are you kidding, look at how much weight I have to loose and she said "you have a year".  Now just so you know we are friendly with each other, she helped me a lot with my mom passing away, she's a breast cancer survivor!  So that's my goal!


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyLaura said:


> I have decided that I'm in "training" for the princess marathon.  While I might be ready in 2012 I will run in it in 2013.  I don't know if I posted this here but when I saw my midwife (she's a Disney nut just like us ) she was telling me about it and runs in it every year.  She was showing my pictures on her phone, they all had tutu's on!  Very cute!  I told her that my dream some day was to run in a Disney marathon and she said come with her!  They all have a lot of fun and two of the girls she runs with probably won't be there next year (one is her daughter and one is her niece, they want to get pregnant soon).  I told her are you kidding, look at how much weight I have to loose and she said "you have a year".  Now just so you know we are friendly with each other, she helped me a lot with my mom passing away, she's a breast cancer survivor!  So that's my goal!



I have done the Princess half marathon in 2010 and 2011.  It's totally awesome!! You will have a blast.  

However, it's a half marathon (13.1 miles) and not a full.   Disney only offers one full marathon and it is usually in January.


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> I have done the Princess half marathon in 2010 and 2011.  It's totally awesome!! You will have a blast.
> 
> However, it's a half marathon (13.1 miles) and not a full.   Disney only offers one full marathon and it is usually in January.



Yes that I know, from a person who is just starting a walking routine I think that's good for now!


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyLaura said:


> Yes that I know, from a person who is just starting a walking routine I think that's good for now!



You can definitely do it!!  I am far from thin - I was at least 80 lbs overweight for the 2011 version, and I walked most of it.  

I would just increase my walk distance gradually if I were you.   You have almost a year, maybe almost two to build up your distance.  

I have found interval training to work really well for me.  Once you think you might be ready to start running, add in a minute interval of jogging for every 10 minutes of walking, and build up from there.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> I voted for you, can you vote for us?
> 
> http://family.go.com/happily-ever-after-contest/stories-category/my-dream-68374/



I voted for you, too. I didn't realize we could vote more than once. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> You can definitely do it!!  I am far from thin - I was at least 80 lbs overweight for the 2011 version, and I walked most of it.
> 
> I would just increase my walk distance gradually if I were you.   You have almost a year, maybe almost two to build up your distance.
> 
> I have found interval training to work really well for me.  Once you think you might be ready to start running, add in a minute interval of jogging for every 10 minutes of walking, and build up from there.



Thanks for the tip.  Once I'm more able to walk for a long distance I'm going to do the c25K and then work more running/walking from that.



dwheatl said:


> I voted for you, too. I didn't realize we could vote more than once. Good luck!




Thanks!  Good luck to you too.  I hope if I don't win another peep does.


----------



## abish19

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

I have a good friend who is in better shape than I am, but we're both CRAZY about Disney and would love to try the Princess Half.  I'm not sure when (if ever) it will be practical for us to try it but I think it would be a fantastic experience.  Good luck Laura!

I weighed in yesterday and almost woke up the house with my happy yelp!  I had lost two pounds   It could just be water weight, etc., but I am going to take whatever I can get.  My goal is to just keep seeing the scale move down, whether it's just one pound or five or whatever.  It's so much easier to walk for an hour outside now that the weather's nice than to walk for an hour on a treadmill, which is just dead boring.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi, all! I'm not posting as much, but am definitely reading! You all are doing such great jobs with your weight loss! So awesome!

Well, I am not weighing myself anymore with my pregnancy. Its just too hard to see the numbers go up and I shouldn't be feeling bad when there is an extremely good reason for the weight gain. I think its b/c I weigh more than I ever weighed and I have absolutely no control over it that it is freaking me out. But not weighing has made me feel better. The doc will tell me if I am gaining too much and I know by how my clothes fit, too.

I was walking several days a week with the dog but the week before Spring Break, I was just too busy and then we went out of town for Spring Break. But this week I started my Prenatal Pilates DVD and have done that 3 times this week so far. I'll also continue to walk some and then for summer, I plan to do some swimming and water aerobics.

OK, time to do my taxes! Have a great rest of the weekend!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps!

I haven't posted much partly because I haven't been DISing much, other than working on my TR and reading a couple other TR.  I just don't have as much fun DISing when I don't have a trip planned.  

Peep-wise, I have sort of been half-a$$ing it the past couple weeks (all while maintaining my weight at least), but last week I stuck to it and had a 1.6 lb loss!  I'm doing a spin on the low carb thing.  Basically low carb, but I'm allowing myself fruit.  

My meals look something like this:
B: hard boiled egg, turkey bacon, fruit (last week was apple and banana)
L: 4 "rollups" of deli meat and 1/2 slice of cheese in each, sugar free jello, fruit and a small handful of nuts
D: salad with grilled chicken
Snacks: nuts, cheese sticks, jello, and/or fruit

Whatever it is, it seems to be working and this will be week #2 so we will see!  Hope all the peeps are doing well and getting skinny!


----------



## faith

Hi Everyone!
Can you believe here in Michigan we have snow on the ground...and expecting 2-4 inches more by tonight!
My first weigh in with WWatchers was Saturday morning.. I lost 7.2#.
I was really excited. I know not to expect those numbers this week, but going to do the best I can.
It really is a program where you can eat normally, and still lose. NO, it's not easy, but I need to lose. Hopefully, I can hang in there.
I have the grandkids Easter candy here, and it's calling me! So far, I decided to open a bag of jelly beans and portion out a few each day. I love the sweet taste with hot tea.
Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## LMO429

faith said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Can you believe here in Michigan we have snow on the ground...and expecting 2-4 inches more by tonight!
> My first weigh in with WWatchers was Saturday morning.. I lost 7.2#.
> I was really excited. I know not to expect those numbers this week, but going to do the best I can.
> It really is a program where you can eat normally, and still lose. NO, it's not easy, but I need to lose. Hopefully, I can hang in there.
> I have the grandkids Easter candy here, and it's calling me! So far, I decided to open a bag of jelly beans and portion out a few each day. I love the sweet taste with hot tea.
> Hope you all have a great week.



Congratulations on your weight loss at ww.  I think that is why ww works because you can eat what you want and not feel guilt about it.


----------



## faith

Congrats on your weight loss last week Abish!
I did what I had not wanted to do. I weighed here at home today. My weight is the same. No loss yet, and my WI is this Saturday.
I am keeping on track with points, but admit the type of food is different. Really very little veggies or fruit.
STILL eating jellybeans, but counting them.
I want to succeed, so hoping to eat healthy these next fews days. My WI will be on Saturday.
Those still trying. Hang in there!


----------



## dwheatl

faith said:


> Congrats on your weight loss last week Abish!
> I did what I had not wanted to do. I weighed here at home today. My weight is the same. No loss yet, and my WI is this Saturday.
> I am keeping on track with points, but admit the type of food is different. Really very little veggies or fruit.
> STILL eating jellybeans, but counting them.
> I want to succeed, so hoping to eat healthy these next fews days. My WI will be on Saturday.
> Those still trying. Hang in there!


Faith, I'm in the same boat with you. I've been tracking points and staying within the limit, but they have been naughty points, and my weight had been staying the same. At least by tracking, we can see what we're doing, and that it keeps us holding at the same weight, but not totally out of control.
That being said, I am down 3.1 lbs. this week. Wed. night I had horrible stomach pains that I thought were from candy overdose. When I got up for work yesterday, I knew it was a stomach virus. I couldn't call in sick because of special activities in kindergarten, so I dragged my behind through the day by having toast, ginger ale, and a few almonds. As soon as school started, one of my kids threw up and had to go home. I was really careful about hand washing and keeping my distance to not spread the bug. I'm taking my sick day today (already a day off for spring break).
When this happens, I always think of "The Devil Wears Prada" - "I'm just one stomach flu away from my goal weight."


----------



## abish19

Congratulations to everyone on their weight loss this week!  That is incredible!

I am a samer this week.  I'm actually grateful it isn't a gain!  My sister has been here with her family from out of town, and I haven't had a regular schedule -  lots of eating out, less walking, etc.  Yesterday was particularly stressful and I just threw caution to the wind, eating whatever I wanted, and I felt AWFUL.  Junk food really makes me feel horrid, and it certainly didn't help with the stress.  Lesson (re)learned.  

I've noticed that the kind of calories I take in makes a difference, so this week I plan to make sure I get 7 servings of fruit/vegetables a day.

For all of you WWer's, my mom has been on WW for two weeks and lost 6 pounds.  I think it's a great program.  Now, if I could just encourage her to get a little more exercise, too...

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

Sorry I have not been around, I have been doing well with dieting and exercise.


I do not know if anyone is number obsessed with the scale, or dreads the scale because you are scared to see the number.

anyway I was reading self magazine this month and they made mention of something called the zero scale.  basically it will record your starting weight (without showing you the number) and then after the initial weight in it will show you pounds lost or gain (ex. -1 pound  or Plus 2 pounds) but again not the actual number.  It's a great way to measure your progress without focusing on the actual number.


----------



## faith

Dweatl, great weight loss, and can I have you samer week abish?
I weighed in saturday at WW. Gain of 1.4#. I expected it. Too few days of tracking my food, jelly beans, and no exercise that would really count.
Hoping to get with it this week. I don't want to give up! Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## DisneyLaura

ArielSRL said:


> Hi, all! I'm not posting as much, but am definitely reading! You all are doing such great jobs with your weight loss! So awesome!
> 
> Well, I am not weighing myself anymore with my pregnancy. Its just too hard to see the numbers go up and I shouldn't be feeling bad when there is an extremely good reason for the weight gain. I think its b/c I weigh more than I ever weighed and I have absolutely no control over it that it is freaking me out. But not weighing has made me feel better. The doc will tell me if I am gaining too much and I know by how my clothes fit, too.
> 
> I was walking several days a week with the dog but the week before Spring Break, I was just too busy and then we went out of town for Spring Break. But this week I started my Prenatal Pilates DVD and have done that 3 times this week so far. I'll also continue to walk some and then for summer, I plan to do some swimming and water aerobics.
> 
> OK, time to do my taxes! Have a great rest of the weekend!!



It's hard to look at the scale going up I agree but it will come off I promise!




Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> 
> My meals look something like this:
> B: hard boiled egg, turkey bacon, fruit (last week was apple and banana)
> L: 4 "rollups" of deli meat and 1/2 slice of cheese in each, sugar free jello, fruit and a small handful of nuts
> D: salad with grilled chicken
> Snacks: nuts, cheese sticks, jello, and/or fruit
> 
> Whatever it is, it seems to be working and this will be week #2 so we will see!  Hope all the peeps are doing well and getting skinny!



That sounds like a pretty good menu to me 



faith said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Can you believe here in Michigan we have snow on the ground...and expecting 2-4 inches more by tonight!
> My first weigh in with WWatchers was Saturday morning.. I lost 7.2#.
> I was really excited. I know not to expect those numbers this week, but going to do the best I can.
> It really is a program where you can eat normally, and still lose. NO, it's not easy, but I need to lose. Hopefully, I can hang in there.
> I have the grandkids Easter candy here, and it's calling me! So far, I decided to open a bag of jelly beans and portion out a few each day. I love the sweet taste with hot tea.
> Hope you all have a great week.



Nice loss!



LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, I have been doing well with dieting and exercise.
> 
> 
> I do not know if anyone is number obsessed with the scale, or dreads the scale because you are scared to see the number.
> 
> anyway I was reading self magazine this month and they made mention of something called the zero scale.  basically it will record your starting weight (without showing you the number) and then after the initial weight in it will show you pounds lost or gain (ex. -1 pound  or Plus 2 pounds) but again not the actual number.  It's a great way to measure your progress without focusing on the actual number.



I am obsessed with the scale, now that I have one.  I didn't have one in my house until last year   I like that scale idea.



dwheatl said:


> Faith, I'm in the same boat with you. I've been tracking points and staying within the limit, but they have been naughty points, and my weight had been staying the same. At least by tracking, we can see what we're doing, and that it keeps us holding at the same weight, but not totally out of control.
> That being said, I am down 3.1 lbs. this week. Wed. night I had horrible stomach pains that I thought were from candy overdose. When I got up for work yesterday, I knew it was a stomach virus. I couldn't call in sick because of special activities in kindergarten, so I dragged my behind through the day by having toast, ginger ale, and a few almonds. As soon as school started, one of my kids threw up and had to go home. I was really careful about hand washing and keeping my distance to not spread the bug. I'm taking my sick day today (already a day off for spring break).
> When this happens, I always think of "The Devil Wears Prada" - "I'm just one stomach flu away from my goal weight."



Nice loss!  I love that movie!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> It's hard to look at the scale going up I agree but it will come off I promise!



Thanks!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

I was a samer last week...even though the day before I was down about 2 lbs  Friday, I went down to my mom's house for the long Easter weekend.  I tried so hard to be "good" and stick with my plan.  But I basically ate on plan breakfasts and lunches but my dinners were way off plan and I totally dipped into the Easter candy.  I've been doing "eh" the past couple days but have prepared meals for the rest of the week into the weekend.  

I also bought NutriSystem off of QVC...it is their Today's Special Value.  I know its prepackaged and I'm really not one to buy a program like that; I tend to want real food, but I'm giving it a go.  I've got to eat anyway and if I follow the program, I'll lose a little at least so we shall see. Its the weekends off program so I will still get to eat non-packaged food on those days.  It should come next week!  I'm actually really excited!  I'm sticking with my low-carb plus fruit plan until then.


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon, DH and I did NS together. It worked really well for him because he stuck to the plan. Not so well for me because I "supplemented" with junk. Stick to it, and you should see some amazing results.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> Shannon, DH and I did NS together. It worked really well for him because he stuck to the plan. Not so well for me because I "supplemented" with junk. Stick to it, and you should see some amazing results.



I totally  at your "supplemented with junk" comment....I'm hoping it will give me the right mix of "planned" 5 days a week and 2 days of flexibility.  I'm not a super picky eater, but I am a little concerned that some of the meals are just things I don't like in general (thinking back to when I bought a sample packs years ago and they had packaged tuna salad - blech!) and then what would I do?  Eat it and not be satisfied or eat a healthy option not from the program?


----------



## monymony3471

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! MOMMA!!!!


I started back up on WW yesterday; I already lost 3 pounds of water.

I gained the 17 pounds back I lost and fell like CRAP! Plus I'm just made at myself for thinking how much more down I could have been.

I know my aches and pains go away when I drop the weight, so I am back to trying.

Sorry I got lost somewhere out there.


----------



## Sparkie

Hello friends... Checking in from Tuscaloosa, Alabama.

We are safe and sound. Family and home ok. Husband's job.... not so good.... he was contracted out to a roofing plant and the plant is badly damaged and parts were completely destroyed.... so right now he is back at the parent company, without a specific job really but they are providing a paycheck for now...


We went to Disney spring break in March and I lost 5 pounds while I was in Disney.... and have kept it off..... so I think I need to do the Disney diet and just go to the mouse once a month..... that in combination with the zero scale ought to do the trick dont ya think?


----------



## Wonders10

Sparkie said:


> Hello friends... Checking in from Tuscaloosa, Alabama.
> 
> We are safe and sound. Family and home ok. Husband's job.... not so good.... he was contracted out to a roofing plant and the plant is badly damaged and parts were completely destroyed.... so right now he is back at the parent company, without a specific job really but they are providing a paycheck for now...
> 
> We went to Disney spring break in March and I lost 5 pounds while I was in Disney.... and have kept it off..... so I think I need to do the Disney diet and just go to the mouse once a month..... that in combination with the zero scale ought to do the trick dont ya think?




Glad you are all okay...physically anyway  It is just devastating to see on the news.  


Peeps, I am SO excited to get my NutriSystem!  It said it should be delivered Thursday (I've been tracking it ) but its already in my city and "out for delivery" so I'm thinking there is a good chance I'll get it tomorrow.  Now I am torn though with when to start...here's my dilemma:

Thursday and Friday, no problem I can do the plan.  Saturday I'm heading down to my mom's, where we eat out for a couple meals and while I can make a good choice, I don't want to blow it.  Plus Sunday is (in addition to Mother's Day), my nephew's 1st Communion so we will have a party after for that with naughty food.  I really want to start as soon as possible, but I don't want to "waste" 2 days of N/S meals only to completely blow it the next two days with all the festivities.  For sure, Monday at the latest I will be starting.  What would you guys do?


----------



## Wonders10

How funny is this....I just posted about my N/S coming tomorrow or Thursday, right?  Well literally 5 minutes ago, the UPS man pulled up with my N/S!  Now, what do I do?  Start tomorrow?  Or wait until next week?  It is the weekends "off" program so I will not be eating their meals Saturday/Sunday and have to rely on myself to make smart choices which is hard for me at parties and such.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Hello friends... Checking in from Tuscaloosa, Alabama.
> 
> We are safe and sound. Family and home ok. Husband's job.... not so good.... he was contracted out to a roofing plant and the plant is badly damaged and parts were completely destroyed.... so right now he is back at the parent company, without a specific job really but they are providing a paycheck for now...


Glad you are safe. Hope the job thing works out.



Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I am SO excited to get my NutriSystem!  It said it should be delivered Thursday (I've been tracking it ) but its already in my city and "out for delivery" so I'm thinking there is a good chance I'll get it tomorrow.  Now I am torn though with when to start...here's my dilemma:
> 
> Thursday and Friday, no problem I can do the plan.  Saturday I'm heading down to my mom's, where we eat out for a couple meals and while I can make a good choice, I don't want to blow it.  Plus Sunday is (in addition to Mother's Day), my nephew's 1st Communion so we will have a party after for that with naughty food.  I really want to start as soon as possible, but I don't want to "waste" 2 days of N/S meals only to completely blow it the next two days with all the festivities.  For sure, Monday at the latest I will be starting.  What would you guys do?


I would say go ahead and start it. Those days aren't wasted. If you think of it as a weekly budget, those days put you ahead, and if you can make some wise choices on the weekend, you could still have a loss for the week. That's my 2 cents, anyway. Sounds like a fun weekend, though. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Wonders10

Last night, I went through my meals for the next 4 weeks (that sounds sooooo weird and a little gross!)  Most of the meals look good and like something I will have no problem eating.  There are a few that I'm not so sure about - cream of brocolli soup?  That is so not happening.  

I've decided to start N/S today and not wait until Monday!  There are some fillers, like fruits, veggies and dairy that I'm lacking on around the house so I will be hitting the grocery store later to pick up a few things to get me through the week.  So excited!


----------



## ArielSRL

monymony3471 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! MOMMA!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## monymony3471

Wonders10 said:


> How funny is this....I just posted about my N/S coming tomorrow or Thursday, right?  Well literally 5 minutes ago, the UPS man pulled up with my N/S!  Now, what do I do?  Start tomorrow?  Or wait until next week?  It is the weekends "off" program so I will not be eating their meals Saturday/Sunday and have to rely on myself to make smart choices which is hard for me at parties and such.



I would look at it this way:  Am I gonna blow it at this party?  If yes, then I would wait to start.  If I'm trusting in myself that I will make smart choices, then I would start right away.  It depends on where my head is.



Day 3, going strong.  Have a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Wow, I have been busy lately and haven't been checking in here.

Not on the wagon, of course.  The last two weeks have been spent frantically job searching, as I got laid off on 4/15.   Fortunately by the end of two weeks I had 4 offers to choose from, and chose one that is a 20% increase over my previous job.   I also got 8.5 weeks severance and will be back to work after 3 weeks, so my husband and I took off to WDW on Monday for the week!  

With DVC and annual passes, all we had to pay for is gas down here (it's a 9 hr drive) and food while here.   We booked a 1-bed villa so brought most of our own food.   Today we are splurging on a Germany buffet for lunch using Disney Chase rewards points.  

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I have been busy lately and haven't been checking in here.
> 
> Not on the wagon, of course.  The last two weeks have been spent frantically job searching, as I got laid off on 4/15.   Fortunately by the end of two weeks I had 4 offers to choose from, and chose one that is a 20% increase over my previous job.   I also got 8.5 weeks severance and will be back to work after 3 weeks, so my husband and I took off to WDW on Monday for the week!
> 
> With DVC and annual passes, all we had to pay for is gas down here (it's a 9 hr drive) and food while here.   We booked a 1-bed villa so brought most of our own food.   Today we are splurging on a Germany buffet for lunch using Disney Chase rewards points.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!



Congratulations on your new job! Have a great time in disney! I would love to be within driving distance of the world and just pick up and go the way you did.  have so much fun!


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I have been busy lately and haven't been checking in here.
> 
> Not on the wagon, of course.  The last two weeks have been spent frantically job searching, as I got laid off on 4/15.   Fortunately by the end of two weeks I had 4 offers to choose from, and chose one that is a 20% increase over my previous job.   I also got 8.5 weeks severance and will be back to work after 3 weeks, so my husband and I took off to WDW on Monday for the week!
> 
> With DVC and annual passes, all we had to pay for is gas down here (it's a 9 hr drive) and food while here.   We booked a 1-bed villa so brought most of our own food.   Today we are splurging on a Germany buffet for lunch using Disney Chase rewards points.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!



Sounds like tons of fun. glad that the job thing worked out.


----------



## monymony3471

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I have been busy lately and haven't been checking in here.
> 
> Not on the wagon, of course.  The last two weeks have been spent frantically job searching, as I got laid off on 4/15.   Fortunately by the end of two weeks I had 4 offers to choose from, and chose one that is a 20% increase over my previous job.   I also got 8.5 weeks severance and will be back to work after 3 weeks, so my husband and I took off to WDW on Monday for the week!
> 
> With DVC and annual passes, all we had to pay for is gas down here (it's a 9 hr drive) and food while here.   We booked a 1-bed villa so brought most of our own food.   Today we are splurging on a Germany buffet for lunch using Disney Chase rewards points.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!



I've been reading your other posts, very happy for you.  I envy your freedome at the moment, sounds like a great spur of the moment idea!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I have been busy lately and haven't been checking in here.
> 
> Not on the wagon, of course.  The last two weeks have been spent frantically job searching, as I got laid off on 4/15.   Fortunately by the end of two weeks I had 4 offers to choose from, and chose one that is a 20% increase over my previous job.   I also got 8.5 weeks severance and will be back to work after 3 weeks, so my husband and I took off to WDW on Monday for the week!
> 
> With DVC and annual passes, all we had to pay for is gas down here (it's a 9 hr drive) and food while here.   We booked a 1-bed villa so brought most of our own food.   Today we are splurging on a Germany buffet for lunch using Disney Chase rewards points.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!



Awesome! Sounds like it is all working out for you! YAH! Where are you located? It takes us about 7.5 hrs to drive down and we are in GA. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks everyone!!  



ArielSRL said:


> Where are you located? It takes us about 7.5 hrs to drive down and we are in GA. HAVE FUN!!



We are in NC - the Raleigh area.

I will be in Atlanta next week for training, though!


----------



## monymony3471

I want Friday to be my official weigh in day.  Although I started on Monday, I'm excited that I am down 6.8 pounds already.  I know alot of it is water, just seeing the numbers helps keep me focused. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> I want Friday to be my official weigh in day.  Although I started on Monday, I'm excited that I am down 6.8 pounds already.  I know alot of it is water, just seeing the numbers helps keep me focused.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



wow that is fantastic! keep up the great work!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are in NC - the Raleigh area.
> 
> I will be in Atlanta next week for training, though!



Ah ok. Not too far! Have fun in Atlanta. Will you be in the city or in the metro area? We are in Gwinnett County (NE).


----------



## Wonders10

Hello Peeps!

I have not been DISing much at all and have been completely neglecting my trip report but wanted to share some good news with my Peeps!  After 16 days on Nutrisystem, I'm down 7 lbs as of today!  Heading to my mom's house tomorrow for the long weekend to celebrate my birthday (today!)...hoping I don't get too off track but I feel really different this time (in body and mind).  I've even worked out a few times!

Hope the peeps are doing well!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wonders10 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I have not been DISing much at all and have been completely neglecting my trip report but wanted to share some good news with my Peeps!  After 16 days on Nutrisystem, I'm down 7 lbs as of today!  Heading to my mom's house tomorrow for the long weekend to celebrate my birthday (today!)...hoping I don't get too off track but I feel really different this time (in body and mind).  I've even worked out a few times!
> 
> Hope the peeps are doing well!



Congratulations on the weight loss and


----------



## ArielSRL

Wonders10 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I have not been DISing much at all and have been completely neglecting my trip report but wanted to share some good news with my Peeps!  After 16 days on Nutrisystem, I'm down 7 lbs as of today!  Heading to my mom's house tomorrow for the long weekend to celebrate my birthday (today!)...hoping I don't get too off track but I feel really different this time (in body and mind).  I've even worked out a few times!
> 
> Hope the peeps are doing well!



Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## LMO429

Hope everyone is having a nice summer!

It's sad no one has posted on the peep thread in almost a month


----------



## scoopmorgan

Hello! I just found this forum. I am planning my first trip to DW, and am losing weight, so this board seems like a perfect fit for me. I am in the midst of a major weight loss- more than 100 lbs, but I have 39 down, so I'm on my way, or weigh... yuck yuck. I'm walking my weight off, and eating lower on the food chain- fruits, veggies and unprocessed meats and fish. My DD will be in the College Program beginning in August, and to keep me on track has suggested we celebrate my losses with the 3 hour Safari Trek. What a great motivator! Definately incentive to keep it up, or down, as the case may be.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice summer!
> 
> It's sad no one has posted on the peep thread in almost a month



I posted a few weeks ago, then got busy with end of school year things and was on vacation last week.  I have a few more days off before starting my new job on Monday...which I'm getting anxious over but that's typical me.  Still doing NS, well not on my cruise, but now I'm back on it.  How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ArielSRL

I was the last one to post...I thought I had run everyone off!


----------



## dwheatl

Bleh! I gained weight this school year, and have not begun to take it off. I did go to the gym this morning, I am going to log all my food today, and I'm posting here instead of hiding. That's a start, right?


----------



## scoopmorgan

sounds like a GREAT start to me! Good luck!


----------



## LMO429

scoopmorgan said:


> Hello! I just found this forum. I am planning my first trip to DW, and am losing weight, so this board seems like a perfect fit for me. I am in the midst of a major weight loss- more than 100 lbs, but I have 39 down, so I'm on my way, or weigh... yuck yuck. I'm walking my weight off, and eating lower on the food chain- fruits, veggies and unprocessed meats and fish. My DD will be in the College Program beginning in August, and to keep me on track has suggested we celebrate my losses with the 3 hour Safari Trek. What a great motivator! Definately incentive to keep it up, or down, as the case may be.



welcome and congratulations on your weight loss! that is amazing keep up the great work!

I am looking to do the wild africa trek this upcoming trip as well. It sounds amazing! I just booked the marceline to mk tour and can not book the wild africa trek just yet.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I posted a few weeks ago, then got busy with end of school year things and was on vacation last week.  I have a few more days off before starting my new job on Monday...which I'm getting anxious over but that's typical me.  Still doing NS, well not on my cruise, but now I'm back on it.  How's everyone else doing?



how is nutrisystem going?  How was your cruise?  was it a disney cruise?



ArielSRL said:


> I was the last one to post...I thought I had run everyone off!



ha ha! i think that sometimes too when I am the last one to post.  How are you feeling?



dwheatl said:


> Bleh! I gained weight this school year, and have not begun to take it off. I did go to the gym this morning, I am going to log all my food today, and I'm posting here instead of hiding. That's a start, right?



great start we are here for u


----------



## HockeyKat

ArielSRL said:


> Ah ok. Not too far! Have fun in Atlanta. Will you be in the city or in the metro area? We are in Gwinnett County (NE).



I realized I never saw this post!!  I was somewhere to the north of the city, but I had no car so meeting up would have been difficult!

I may actually be in Atlanta again in a few weeks, though.

Btw, I am here!  I managed to put back on most of the 15 lbs I had taken off, with all the stress, but I am working on getting them back off again.

DH and I have gone "clean" with our diet over the last 10 days - no processed foods, flour, sugar, etc.   It's sort of a two week cleanse/detox/jumpstart, and seems to be working pretty well.  

Glad to see the thread picking up again!!


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I realized I never saw this post!!  I was somewhere to the north of the city, but I had no car so meeting up would have been difficult!
> 
> I may actually be in Atlanta again in a few weeks, though.
> 
> Btw, I am here!  I managed to put back on most of the 15 lbs I had taken off, with all the stress, but I am working on getting them back off again.
> 
> DH and I have gone "clean" with our diet over the last 10 days - no processed foods, flour, sugar, etc.   It's sort of a two week cleanse/detox/jumpstart, and seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Glad to see the thread picking up again!!



I notice such a huge difference when I eat clean myself.  I re-joined ww online it seems to be the only thing that works for me.  going to be in florida in 4 months would love to lose 15 pounds by then


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I notice such a huge difference when I eat clean myself.  I re-joined ww online it seems to be the only thing that works for me.  going to be in florida in 4 months would love to lose 15 pounds by then



I have never tried WW.  I tend to not want to spend money on weight-loss programs, not sure why... I will definitely spend money on exercise/fitness stuff!!

So far I have lost about 9 lbs in the last 11 days, but a good portion of that is likely water weight.   I have probably 60 to go (again, sigh), too, which makes the first bit come off a bit easier.  


I have to admit, sometimes this thread sort of depresses me as I have been on here for a looooong time and don't ever seem to make lasting forward progress.


----------



## Wonders10

NS is great...some of the meals are gross but most are pretty good.  When I'm really following it to a tee, I feel amazing.  I'm not hungry, I'm satisfied when I eat, and I'm practically giddy.  I even have been exercising more...walking and yoga.  Definitely something I will be sticking with.

The cruise was amazing!  It was not Disney, but on the Oasis of the Seas, the biggest ship in the world.  Probably one of the best cruises I've been on...wish I was still on the ship!

Kat...I feel like that too about this thread.  Like I'm posting the same things over and over but never actually following through or showing progress.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I have never tried WW.  I tend to not want to spend money on weight-loss programs, not sure why... I will definitely spend money on exercise/fitness stuff!!
> 
> So far I have lost about 9 lbs in the last 11 days, but a good portion of that is likely water weight.   I have probably 60 to go (again, sigh), too, which makes the first bit come off a bit easier.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, sometimes this thread sort of depresses me as I have been on here for a looooong time and don't ever seem to make lasting forward progress.



I understand how you feel as well..I feel like my life is a constant hamster wheel of gaining and losing weight over and over and over again.  But I do not intend on giving up.  I figure if I keep trying one of these days I WILL get it right.  I think the key is there is no perfect solution, some days are going to be good and others bad but consistency is key and if you slip here and there no biggie just get back on the hamster wheel...my problem is when i get off the wheel i really get off..need to lose my all or nothing attitude..got to keep telling myself there is no thing as perfection or an ideal weight to be happy.



Wonders10 said:


> NS is great...some of the meals are gross but most are pretty good.  When I'm really following it to a tee, I feel amazing.  I'm not hungry, I'm satisfied when I eat, and I'm practically giddy.  I even have been exercising more...walking and yoga.  Definitely something I will be sticking with.
> 
> The cruise was amazing!  It was not Disney, but on the Oasis of the Seas, the biggest ship in the world.  Probably one of the best cruises I've been on...wish I was still on the ship!
> 
> Kat...I feel like that too about this thread.  Like I'm posting the same things over and over but never actually following through or showing progress.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I understand how you feel as well..I feel like my life is a constant hamster wheel of gaining and losing weight over and over and over again.  But I do not intend on giving up.  I figure if I keep trying one of these days I WILL get it right.  I think the key is there is no perfect solution, some days are going to be good and others bad but consistency is key and if you slip here and there no biggie just get back on the hamster wheel...my problem is when i get off the wheel i really get off..need to lose my all or nothing attitude..got to keep telling myself there is no thing as perfection or an ideal weight to be happy.



I am so with you on the all or nothing!  It's one trait that I would sure change if I could.    

One big win for me is that I haven't let the exercise/fitness thing go even with the weight gain.   I am still with my running group and still averaging 10-16 miles a week, and have done 2 half marathons this year (5 total since Mar 2010).  

So, I may be fat, but at least I'm fairly fit!


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> I have never tried WW.  I tend to not want to spend money on weight-loss programs, not sure why... I will definitely spend money on exercise/fitness stuff!!
> 
> So far I have lost about 9 lbs in the last 11 days, but a good portion of that is likely water weight.   I have probably 60 to go (again, sigh), too, which makes the first bit come off a bit easier.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, sometimes this thread sort of depresses me as I have been on here for a looooong time and don't ever seem to make lasting forward progress.


I feel the same way. I just have to remind myself that once upon a time, I weighed much more than I do now, so even though I am somewhat overweight now, if I give up, I know where I'll end up. I also think we are all good cheerleaders for each other. 



Wonders10 said:


> NS is great...some of the meals are gross but most are pretty good.  When I'm really following it to a tee, I feel amazing.  I'm not hungry, I'm satisfied when I eat, and I'm practically giddy.  I even have been exercising more...walking and yoga.  Definitely something I will be sticking with.
> 
> The cruise was amazing!  It was not Disney, but on the Oasis of the Seas, the biggest ship in the world.  Probably one of the best cruises I've been on...wish I was still on the ship!
> 
> Kat...I feel like that too about this thread.  Like I'm posting the same things over and over but never actually following through or showing progress.



Did the Leslie Sansome dvd come with your NS kit? That's where i got mine, and I still use it.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> Did the Leslie Sansome dvd come with your NS kit? That's where i got mine, and I still use it.



No, bought the DVD a few years ago.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

dwheatl said:


> Bleh! I gained weight this school year, and have not begun to take it off. I did go to the gym this morning, I am going to log all my food today, and I'm posting here instead of hiding. That's a start, right?



Do you have an IPhone?  I got this cool app (Mynetdiary) that you can actually scan bar codes off of food packages, and it logs it in for you, it has really helped me keep track of things!


----------



## dwheatl

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Do you have an IPhone?  I got this cool app (Mynetdiary) that you can actually scan bar codes off of food packages, and it logs it in for you, it has really helped me keep track of things!



No, my sad old phone is just a phone. I use WW online to track. Thanks for the reminder, though. I need to finish tonight's tracking.


----------



## LMO429

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Do you have an IPhone?  I got this cool app (Mynetdiary) that you can actually scan bar codes off of food packages, and it logs it in for you, it has really helped me keep track of things!



I am due for a new contract in late july.  I would like to get an iphone, love all the apps for them.  That app sounds amazing.

what sort of chat features are there on an iphone..I currently have a blackberry and love the bbm feature.


----------



## HockeyKat

I have an Android phone, mostly because it was the free phone and I don't pay unless I have to.  

What kind of chat are you looking for?  With both Android and iPhone, there are tons and tons of app options, so you can usually find what you want. 

I use meebo for IM which is a multi-chat client and will do FB, AIM, yahoo, etc.  Actually, I use it for the PC too at work since it doesn't require installing anything.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I have an Android phone, mostly because it was the free phone and I don't pay unless I have to.
> 
> What kind of chat are you looking for?  With both Android and iPhone, there are tons and tons of app options, so you can usually find what you want.
> 
> I use meebo for IM which is a multi-chat client and will do FB, AIM, yahoo, etc.  Actually, I use it for the PC too at work since it doesn't require installing anything.



I need a iphone chat that would be compatible with people who use blackberries bbm


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> ha ha! i think that sometimes too when I am the last one to post.  How are you feeling?



Feeling pretty good. At my May doc appt, I got scolded for weight gain, but this last time I went I had only gained 3 lbs b/c I was working out about 5 times a week, low-impact aerobics, prenatal pilates, and water aerobics. So this time, I got praised...lol! But since my appt (this past Tuesday) I have been kind of bad, only working out twice and eating not so great. I have been feeling a little sluggish and uncomfortable probably b/c of the eating and not working out! I have to get back on the program!

However, today is our first anniversary! So we had breakfast out and some of our wedding cake that I defrosted!


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> I realized I never saw this post!!  I was somewhere to the north of the city, but I had no car so meeting up would have been difficult!
> 
> I may actually be in Atlanta again in a few weeks, though.
> 
> Btw, I am here!  I managed to put back on most of the 15 lbs I had taken off, with all the stress, but I am working on getting them back off again.
> 
> DH and I have gone "clean" with our diet over the last 10 days - no processed foods, flour, sugar, etc.   It's sort of a two week cleanse/detox/jumpstart, and seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Glad to see the thread picking up again!!



No problem about not seeing the post. And good luck with the cleanse!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> I feel the same way. I just have to remind myself that once upon a time, I weighed much more than I do now, so even though I am somewhat overweight now, if I give up, I know where I'll end up. I also think we are all good cheerleaders for each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Leslie Sansome dvd come with your NS kit? That's where i got mine, and I still use it.



I love my Leslie Sansone DVDs!! I still do mine now, while preggo, just modify it to low impact.


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I am due for a new contract in late july.  I would like to get an iphone, love all the apps for them.  That app sounds amazing.
> 
> what sort of chat features are there on an iphone..I currently have a blackberry and love the bbm feature.



I absolutely love my iPhone! I actually dropped and broke mine on Thursday (it was a horrible, hormonal pregnant day) but I had wanted to upgrade to a newer version anyway, so the hubs got me one for our anniversary. I don't do a lot of chatting so not sure what it has in that dept but honestly, there is an app for everything (many of them free) so I'm sure it has something for you. Probably best to go talk to someone at the Apple store or else your provider (I have AT&T and love them but you can also go Verizon). They'd probably know best about the features.


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Feeling pretty good. At my May doc appt, I got scolded for weight gain, but this last time I went I had only gained 3 lbs b/c I was working out about 5 times a week, low-impact aerobics, prenatal pilates, and water aerobics. So this time, I got praised...lol! But since my appt (this past Tuesday) I have been kind of bad, only working out twice and eating not so great. I have been feeling a little sluggish and uncomfortable probably b/c of the eating and not working out! I have to get back on the program!
> 
> However, today is our first anniversary! So we had breakfast out and some of our wedding cake that I defrosted!



Happy anniversary. It sounds like you are doing great.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

LMO429 said:


> I am due for a new contract in late july.  I would like to get an iphone, love all the apps for them.  That app sounds amazing.
> 
> what sort of chat features are there on an iphone..I currently have a blackberry and love the bbm feature.



Sorry, don't know about chat features....but with all the other amazing apps, I can't imagine them not having something to meet your needs!


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> I absolutely love my iPhone! I actually dropped and broke mine on Thursday (it was a horrible, hormonal pregnant day) but I had wanted to upgrade to a newer version anyway, so the hubs got me one for our anniversary. I don't do a lot of chatting so not sure what it has in that dept but honestly, there is an app for everything (many of them free) so I'm sure it has something for you. Probably best to go talk to someone at the Apple store or else your provider (I have AT&T and love them but you can also go Verizon). They'd probably know best about the features.



I have Verizon, I really do not have a problem with my blackberry but it seems I am really missing out by not having an iphone.

We went to great adventure yesterday, I knew I was not in disney when there was no one on line to take pictures with Daffy Duck Could you imagine going to a disney park and donald just waiting there for people to come take pictures with him


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Happy anniversary. It sounds like you are doing great.



Thanks!!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> I have Verizon, I really do not have a problem with my blackberry but it seems I am really missing out by not having an iphone.



I had a few Blackberries before switching to iPhone and I loved them. But I have to say, I find the iPhone far superior.


----------



## HockeyKat

I don't know anything about iPhone apps, but I am sure there is a bbm client for iPhone/Android somewhere.  

So, I am at the end of my 2 week "cleanse", and I am down almost 10 lbs.  Now to add back in some of the higher sugar fruits and veggies, and an occasional glass of wine.   

Saturday was 10 hot and sweaty miles, and the rest of the weekend was a lot of relaxation.   Hope everyone's weekend went well!


----------



## dgbg100106

Hi all ,

I have not read all of this thread but I will try and go back and catch up....

I need the motivation to lose so weight and hopeful this is the right place. 

Well again i am here and just wanyed to say hi.


----------



## dwheatl

dgbg100106 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have not read all of this thread but I will try and go back and catch up....
> 
> I need the motivation to lose so weight and hopeful this is the right place.
> 
> Well again i am here and just wanted to say hi.



Hello my friend. Glad to see you here. This is a great bunch, very kind and wise. Because you're here, I'll go back and log what I ate today (even though we ate at a buffet, and it's always a challenge to remember everything I ate).


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Hello my friend. Glad to see you here. This is a great bunch, very kind and wise. Because you're here, I'll go back and log what I ate today (even though we ate at a buffet, and it's always a challenge to remember everything I ate).



Hi Danielle,

My friend,  how are you?  

I had beef taco's for lunch and turkey sandwich for dinner and a glass of rum for dessert.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm doing great, Brandi. We're heading to a beach house tomorrow that our friend has rented for the next week. Therefore - free vacation. 
I'm not logging all I ate on here today. Everyone would be appalled. And that was with a little restraint on my part. I track my food on the Weight Watchers website. I'll just say, I ate almost two days worth of points, but it was OK, because I still had most of my bonus points left from the week. Also, I was good about working out this week. 
When I saw "rum for dessert", my first thought was, "I'd rather have Jack Sparrow for dessert."


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I'm doing great, Brandi. We're heading to a beach house tomorrow that our friend has rented for the next week. Therefore - free vacation.
> I'm not logging all I ate on here today. Everyone would be appalled. And that was with a little restraint on my part. I track my food on the Weight Watchers website. I'll just say, I ate almost two days worth of points, but it was OK, because I still had most of my bonus points left from the week. Also, I was good about working out this week.
> When I saw "rum for dessert", my first thought was, "I'd rather have Jack Sparrow for dessert."



Have a wonderful Free vacation....

I was using map my run to log my food and my walks...

but there just never seems to be enough room in my day to do everything I need to do.  So I have fallen behind on my logging....

But I must and will lose some weight, it is getting pretty bad for me.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am down a half pound, not much... but I have been drinking a little too much lately so maybe next week will be better...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have not read all of this thread but I will try and go back and catch up....
> 
> I need the motivation to lose so weight and hopeful this is the right place.
> 
> Well again i am here and just wanyed to say hi.



Hi! welcome! great peeps here!


----------



## LMO429

I leave for disneyworld in 15 weeks.  I must lose 20 pounds!  Going to start posting more and I really need the support.  I think that is a realistic goal in a healthy time frame.  what do you all think?


----------



## HockeyKat

I think 20 lbs in 15 weeks is doable, if you stay true to it.  

I am down about 12-13 lbs from June 13th.  I pretty much went low carb - only lean meats, dairy, eggs, veggies (green leafy, cauliflower, etc), nuts (in moderation), and berry fruits.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I think 20 lbs in 15 weeks is doable, if you stay true to it.
> 
> I am down about 12-13 lbs from June 13th.  I pretty much went low carb - only lean meats, dairy, eggs, veggies (green leafy, cauliflower, etc), nuts (in moderation), and berry fruits.



wow that is great results in less than a month.

we are going to be in orlando for almost 2 weeks staying at the hard rock and the beach club..that alone is a dieters worst nightmare can not go there like this and then gain weight on top of it.


----------



## dgbg100106

HockeyKat said:


> I think 20 lbs in 15 weeks is doable, if you stay true to it.
> 
> I am down about 12-13 lbs from June 13th.  I pretty much went low carb - only lean meats, dairy, eggs, veggies (green leafy, cauliflower, etc), nuts (in moderation), and berry fruits.





LMO429 said:


> wow that is great results in less than a month.
> 
> we are going to be in orlando for almost 2 weeks staying at the hard rock and the beach club..that alone is a dieters worst nightmare can not go there like this and then gain weight on top of it.



Agree 

That is great news...  I need to get better at staying the course.  I leave for Europe in a month and would love to lose before I go.


----------



## dgbg100106

Well today is Friday and I have not lost anything, but again I did not gain anything!


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Well today is Friday and I have not lost anything, but again I did not gain anything!



that is a positive way to look at it.

I am trying to not become scale obsessed myself.  I recently purchased a zero scale..it weighs you and only gives you your weight in gains or losses and not the actual number..so you dont get huge up on the actual number but can focus on progress instead.  I have a general idea of what i weigh but im trying to focus on beign healthy, losing weight but not beating myself up about the number on the scale.

another good indicator of progress is a measuring tape..muscle weighs more than fat so just cuz the scale didnt budge this week doesnt mean you did not have any progress this week


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> that is a positive way to look at it.
> 
> I am trying to not become scale obsessed myself.  I recently purchased a zero scale..it weighs you and only gives you your weight in gains or losses and not the actual number..so you dont get huge up on the actual number but can focus on progress instead.  I have a general idea of what i weigh but im trying to focus on beign healthy, losing weight but not beating myself up about the number on the scale.
> 
> another good indicator of progress is a measuring tape..muscle weighs more than fat so just cuz the scale didnt budge this week doesnt mean you did not have any progress this week



That is pretty cool scale, I have not seen anything like that...Do you like it?

I really need to do the measuring, I go by my clothes but they do not always tell the truth either..


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> That is pretty cool scale, I have not seen anything like that...Do you like it?
> 
> I really need to do the measuring, I go by my clothes but they do not always tell the truth either..



yea its great..you can choose the option to not show the actual number or it can show the real number its up to you..it also has the ability to hold 4 different users.

http://www.thezeroscale.com/


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> yea its great..you can choose the option to not show the actual number or it can show the real number its up to you..it also has the ability to hold 4 different users.
> 
> http://www.thezeroscale.com/



Thanks for the info.  I will have to look into it.


----------



## dwheatl

Got home from our 8 day trip to Yellowstone tonight. My weight was very slightly (.4 lb) down. We hiked for hours every day, and although we had several goodies, I tried to stick with mostly wholesome foods and not get out of control.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Got home from our 8 day trip to Yellowstone tonight. My weight was very slightly (.4 lb) down. We hiked for hours every day, and although we had several goodies, I tried to stick with mostly wholesome foods and not get out of control.



good for you to sticking to the plan during vacation!


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Got home from our 8 day trip to Yellowstone tonight. My weight was very slightly (.4 lb) down. We hiked for hours every day, and although we had several goodies, I tried to stick with mostly wholesome foods and not get out of control.



Danielle..... Way to go. The is awesome self control.


----------



## the Fidge

Hello everybody, I am back if you'll have me.  Sadly there have been many painful changes in my life, and have eaten my way through the whole process and am bigger than I began.  OK new chapter in my life and a new outlook....So DS and I are headed to Georgia where I always wanted to be.  Dh willl still be up here in PA till a job shakes lose down there.  Pray this yankee ladies I am headed down south and pray they see me and not my accent (yes I have lived in PA for 13 years but....I am from Long Island and it sadly still sounds it).  I am excited for this new chapter in our lives and know that God hasn't brought me to this without knowing I can get through this with reliance on him.  I am done hiding out waiting for the snow to melt I told hubby don't ditch my bike this old girl is coming back!  I will be staying at my sis's bless her heart while I get a job and a place.  DS will be starting school much earlier thats why he and I are headed early.  So here I am with new hope new goals and new dreams !


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> Hello everybody, I am back if you'll have me.  Sadly there have been many painful changes in my life, and have eaten my way through the whole process and am bigger than I began.  OK new chapter in my life and a new outlook....So DS and I are headed to Georgia where I always wanted to be.  Dh willl still be up here in PA till a job shakes lose down there.  Pray this yankee ladies I am headed down south and pray they see me and not my accent (yes I have lived in PA for 13 years but....I am from Long Island and it sadly still sounds it).  I am excited for this new chapter in our lives and know that God hasn't brought me to this without knowing I can get through this with reliance on him.  I am done hiding out waiting for the snow to melt I told hubby don't ditch my bike this old girl is coming back!  I will be staying at my sis's bless her heart while I get a job and a place.  DS will be starting school much earlier thats why he and I are headed early.  So here I am with new hope new goals and new dreams !


Fidge, so glad to see you here. Sorry to hear that life's been painful. I am a big stress eater, so I know the damage it can do. Welcome back on the wagon, and prayers for good things for you and your family.


----------



## the Fidge

THanks so much Danielle, I am not sure if I am free falling with style or hopefully flying to good.  Thank you for the prayers, this control freak struggles wiht trusting God in this but I am doing it.  The place I have had no control is in food so I have to switch that up lol!


----------



## dgbg100106

the Fidge said:


> Hello everybody, I am back if you'll have me.  Sadly there have been many painful changes in my life, and have eaten my way through the whole process and am bigger than I began.  OK new chapter in my life and a new outlook....So DS and I are headed to Georgia where I always wanted to be.  Dh willl still be up here in PA till a job shakes lose down there.  Pray this yankee ladies I am headed down south and pray they see me and not my accent (yes I have lived in PA for 13 years but....I am from Long Island and it sadly still sounds it).  I am excited for this new chapter in our lives and know that God hasn't brought me to this without knowing I can get through this with reliance on him.  I am done hiding out waiting for the snow to melt I told hubby don't ditch my bike this old girl is coming back!  I will be staying at my sis's bless her heart while I get a job and a place.  DS will be starting school much earlier thats why he and I are headed early.  So here I am with new hope new goals and new dreams !



Hi i am new here but welcome back!  

I have had a very difficult week and just have been having a pity party for myself.  I know I need to just get over it.  I just dont seem to be able to right now.  

Well i gained 2 pounds this week.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ok if the Fidge is starting again then so am I!  Welcome back Fidge.

I will make today my official first weigh in (for this round).  For those of you who don't know me I am one of the original disappearing peeps, but I have nbot done enough of the deisappearing part...except for disappearing from this thread for extended periods of time!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ok if the Fidge is starting again then so am I!  Welcome back Fidge.
> 
> I will make today my official first weigh in (for this round).  For those of you who don't know me I am one of the original disappearing peeps, but I have nbot done enough of the deisappearing part...except for disappearing from this thread for extended periods of time!



  Hi PD


----------



## dwheatl

Is Friday still our reporting day? If so, I'm down 1.1 lbs. How's that for specific?
I was home alone this week, and that made it easier to undo a couple of bad habits.
Good luck, peeps.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dgbg100106 said:


> Hi PD


Hi Brandi!


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Is Friday still our reporting day? If so, I'm down 1.1 lbs. How's that for specific?
> I was home alone this week, and that made it easier to undo a couple of bad habits.
> Good luck, peeps.



you go!!!  That rocks Danielle


----------



## the Fidge

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ok if the Fidge is starting again then so am I!  Welcome back Fidge.
> 
> I will make today my official first weigh in (for this round).  For those of you who don't know me I am one of the original disappearing peeps, but I have nbot done enough of the deisappearing part...except for disappearing from this thread for extended periods of time!



Yipppeeee!!  Ok so tonight Dh and I went square dancing tonight we had no clue but it was great fun.  I didn't touch any snacks just lots of water.  I am excited and looking forward to doing more physical activites as a family too.  I was paralyzed at first about being so big and not being able to move as gracefully as I would have liked to.  I just kept reminding myself the whole time if I sit on my seat my seat will keep getting bigger and I will never get to where I want to be sitting there!  Glad I pushed myself and paid my insecurities no mind!


----------



## dwheatl

Good for you, Fidge. I love playing in the water. I have a lot of friends who refuse to put on a swimsuit because they feel imperfect. I just go ahead and feel like, if anyone is offended, they can just look away. There are few people with perfect bodies, but at least we can use our bodies for what they are intended (dancing, swimming, etc).


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Good for you, Fidge. I love playing in the water. I have a lot of friends who refuse to put on a swimsuit because they feel imperfect. I just go ahead and feel like, if anyone is offended, they can just look away. There are few people with perfect bodies, but at least we can use our bodies for what they are intended (dancing, swimming, etc).



I have not put a bathing suit on in 6 years.  

Maybe one of these days.


----------



## the Fidge

Damielle I hasdn't put one on in a few years and last November I got myself a tankini suit and did not give a rats butt !  We were in Disney it was hot and there were many imperfect Moms like me.  I had a blast!  I will be going camping for a few days before getting to GA with DS and neice and nephew and I will bust out that suit again!  Brandi I was so glad I didn't sit on the sidelines and hate great fun!  I didn't regret wearing the suit I regretted not participating in the past.


----------



## dgbg100106

the Fidge said:


> Damielle I hasdn't put one on in a few years and last November I got myself a tankini suit and did not give a rats butt !  We were in Disney it was hot and there were many imperfect Moms like me.  I had a blast!  I will be going camping for a few days before getting to GA with DS and neice and nephew and I will bust out that suit again!  Brandi I was so glad I didn't sit on the sidelines and hate great fun!  I didn't regret wearing the suit I regretted not participating in the past.



Did you get anything special in bathing suit, or just a regular one?

I have not found a bathing suit that is flattering in years, I guess that is why I have not got one.

I thought about the new shorts that out there but just don't know.

Where did you get yours?


----------



## dwheatl

I got mine at Marshall's, but you really have to hunt. I take in the maximum # allowed in the dressing room, and go with what works best. I find I always buy one size bigger than what I usually wear. Good way to CYA 
I even bought a bikini last year, since my thighs are the worst part of my figure, and nothing covers those, anyway. If I could take off the weight I gained since Feb., my mid-section is actually not too bad.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I got mine at Marshall's, but you really have to hunt. I take in the maximum # allowed in the dressing room, and go with what works best. I find I always buy one size bigger than what I usually wear. Good way to CYA
> I even bought a bikini last year, since my thighs are the worst part of my figure, and nothing covers those, anyway. If I could take off the weight I gained since Feb., my mid-section is actually not too bad.



I am heavy all over so I a gut that I would not want to show in a two piece, but you can pull it off.  

I was thinking that my chest is one of my better assets and that I might go with a tankini top and board shorts. 

Lands end has them almost 70% off right now with free shipping. If i dont like them I can just return them to sears.


----------



## ArielSRL

the Fidge said:


> Hello everybody, I am back if you'll have me.  Sadly there have been many painful changes in my life, and have eaten my way through the whole process and am bigger than I began.  OK new chapter in my life and a new outlook....So DS and I are headed to Georgia where I always wanted to be.  Dh willl still be up here in PA till a job shakes lose down there.  Pray this yankee ladies I am headed down south and pray they see me and not my accent (yes I have lived in PA for 13 years but....I am from Long Island and it sadly still sounds it).  I am excited for this new chapter in our lives and know that God hasn't brought me to this without knowing I can get through this with reliance on him.  I am done hiding out waiting for the snow to melt I told hubby don't ditch my bike this old girl is coming back!  I will be staying at my sis's bless her heart while I get a job and a place.  DS will be starting school much earlier thats why he and I are headed early.  So here I am with new hope new goals and new dreams !



We've talked on FB, but again, I hope you enjoy moving to my area! It is very warm here, mild winters are very nice. There are quite a few "northerners" here so I don't think you will feel to out of place. Since you'll be with family, you may not need a lot of help finding places, but if so, I'll be right around the corner from you and I grew up in the area so I am very familiar with it. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Good for you, Fidge. I love playing in the water. I have a lot of friends who refuse to put on a swimsuit because they feel imperfect. I just go ahead and feel like, if anyone is offended, they can just look away. There are few people with perfect bodies, but at least we can use our bodies for what they are intended (dancing, swimming, etc).



I love the water, especially right now, being almost 30 weeks pregnant. Mom and I do water aerobics twice a week (of course, I won;t be able to starting next week b/c, as a teacher, I go back to work on Monday) and I have a big ole pregnancy belly but I put on that swimsuit and go. One - it really makes the work out seem easier b/c of the bouyancy of the body in the water and two - its actually more of a work out b/c of the water resistance. Love it!


----------



## dwheatl

Brandi - I think Land's End is the best for bathing suits because they have a variety of styles for different body types. They are usually too pricey for me, but 70% off sounds great.
Ariel - 30 weeks? You're in the home stretch! Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Brandi - I think Land's End is the best for bathing suits because they have a variety of styles for different body types. They are usually too pricey for me, but 70% off sounds great.
> Ariel - 30 weeks? You're in the home stretch! Sending you good thoughts.



So you all have convinced me to order two bathing suits... so I will see when they get here...


----------



## XIAOJIAO

it's very good!you will be very very beautifil !best wishes for you !do you know china?


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Brandi - I think Land's End is the best for bathing suits because they have a variety of styles for different body types. They are usually too pricey for me, but 70% off sounds great.
> Ariel - 30 weeks? You're in the home stretch! Sending you good thoughts.



Yes, 30 weeks and 1 day today...around 69 days to go! Whoo hoo! Had my shower and have been organizing the nursery, trying to get ot all done before I am back at work on Monday. Its so close now!


----------



## HockeyKat

ArielSRL said:


> Yes, 30 weeks and 1 day today...around 69 days to go! Whoo hoo! Had my shower and have been organizing the nursery, trying to get ot all done before I am back at work on Monday. Its so close now!



Oh my goodness!!  I can't believe it's so close already!  I swear you just announced it yesterday...


----------



## dgbg100106

So I know today is weigh in day, BUT, my scale died this morning....  Don't know if it was trying to tell me something, maybe just that it needs new batteries.  

So, I am gonna guess that I am the same as lass week and maybe I will remember to put new batteries in before next Friday.


----------



## ArielSRL

HockeyKat said:


> Oh my goodness!!  I can't believe it's so close already!  I swear you just announced it yesterday...



It has gone by fast. And now less than 2 months to go. I hope we are ready!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Hope all is well..anyone want to join me with using loseit.com You can access it via the web or your iphone.  It's the old premise of losing weight calories in calories out.  You log your food everyday, workouts, weight (they dont show actual pounds to other people) and we can cheer each other along there as well.  I'm doing that and still following my weight watchers online as well.  It's simple to use.  If you want my user name private message me so we can become "friends" on there.


----------



## dgbg100106

This morning's weigh in was a successful, I am down 2 pounds.  Yeah.   only 48 more to go.


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> This morning's weigh in was a successful, I am down 2 pounds.  Yeah.   only 48 more to go.



Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Hope all is well..anyone want to join me with using loseit.com You can access it via the web or your iphone.  It's the old premise of losing weight calories in calories out.  You log your food everyday, workouts, weight (they dont show actual pounds to other people) and we can cheer each other along there as well.  I'm doing that and still following my weight watchers online as well.  It's simple to use.  If you want my user name private message me so we can become "friends" on there.



Sounds really cool, but I have started to become overwhelmed by the sheer number of these kinds of sites - been on sparkpeople, fatsecret, dailymile, etc.  

We have been doing a modified "clean"/low-carb diet.  No starch, flour, sugar, or anything processed.   Essentially meats, chicken, fish, veggies, eggs, some dairy, and some fruits.   I am also running at least twice a week, usually three times.  Two are 2-3 miles each and one is 8-16 miles.

It's working pretty well - I am down 23.2 lbs in 2 months.


----------



## dgbg100106

HockeyKat said:


> Sounds really cool, but I have started to become overwhelmed by the sheer number of these kinds of sites - been on sparkpeople, fatsecret, dailymile, etc.
> 
> We have been doing a modified "clean"/low-carb diet.  No starch, flour, sugar, or anything processed.   Essentially meats, chicken, fish, veggies, eggs, some dairy, and some fruits.   I am also running at least twice a week, usually three times.  Two are 2-3 miles each and one is 8-16 miles.
> 
> It's working pretty well - I am down 23.2 lbs in 2 months.



That is awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Sounds really cool, but I have started to become overwhelmed by the sheer number of these kinds of sites - been on sparkpeople, fatsecret, dailymile, etc.
> 
> We have been doing a modified "clean"/low-carb diet.  No starch, flour, sugar, or anything processed.   Essentially meats, chicken, fish, veggies, eggs, some dairy, and some fruits.   I am also running at least twice a week, usually three times.  Two are 2-3 miles each and one is 8-16 miles.
> 
> It's working pretty well - I am down 23.2 lbs in 2 months.



wow your weight loss is fantastic!!!!!

i tried all those other websites you mentioned but i like the lose it so much more because its much easier to use i feel


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> wow your weight loss is fantastic!!!!!
> 
> i tried all those other websites you mentioned but i like the lose it so much more because its much easier to use i feel



Thanks!!  I feel like I lose and re-gain the same weight over and over so I wish I felt better about it.  

I will have to give it a shot at some point.   Right now I am tracking food mostly in my head, and then using my garmin/daily mile to track my mileage, pace, etc.  I haven't been doing much cross-training or strength training - will likely add that in sometime in the fall.   Most of my focus has been on running (well, run/walking in my case as I am a Galloway follower).


----------



## dwheatl

Bless me Father, for I have lapsed. It's been weeks since my last Peeps post.

I finally decided to try Nutrisystem again. I trace my gain back to February, when DH and I cruised to Mexico. I gained 7 lbs. on the trip, would lose a couple, then gain even more. I had gained somewhere around 15 lbs. by mid-August. I had one last splurge at my niece's wedding on Aug. 20, and started NS on 8/22. I've lost 5 1/2 lbs. since then. It's lots slower than it was the last time, but it's also a good chance to shed some of the bad habits I had picked up.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dgbg100106

Danielle,

Since being gone for 3 weeks on vacation I have added too many pounds.  and leaving again 3 weeks for F&WF, I HAVE to do something soon.  I gained way to many on vacation and must lose before the next.

I am proud of you doing NS, I have never tried anything like that, but have done many weight plans, but never organized.  But I have been looking at the Medifast options.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Wonders10

Hey peeps, despite completely going off NS earlier this summer, I haven't really gained any weight.  Haven't lost any either though, not consistently anyway.  I joined WW again last week, meetings and all, and am down 2 lbs.  I'm trying to just take it one day at a time, one meal at a time so I don't get overwhelmed with the task before me.


----------



## the Fidge

Yippeee I am back and moved into our new home in Georgia.  I was staying at my sisters for a spell there till we found a place so I didn't want to use her computer for DIS board.  I had gained some weight again grrr over the past year and ate my way through some difficult siutations.  However, I am taking some wonderful positive steps now.  One being excited to get back on this thread and keep motivated and my peepers too!

Sad to report my smoking had doubled last year but hooray I have cut down and am smoking less then before and if I get this right dear God I will be tossing my cigarettes out with my fat clothes!

Folks have been lovely here and I am ready to get responsible for my eatting and accounting those shedding pounds!

I made a crock pot of barley soup today funny thing its a little chilly hooray.  I am getting off here and writing a gorcery list and a meal plan for the week.

THanks for having me back!


----------



## dgbg100106

the Fidge said:


> Yippeee I am back and moved into our new home in Georgia.  I was staying at my sisters for a spell there till we found a place so I didn't want to use her computer for DIS board.  I had gained some weight again grrr over the past year and ate my way through some difficult siutations.  However, I am taking some wonderful positive steps now.  One being excited to get back on this thread and keep motivated and my peepers too!
> 
> Sad to report my smoking had doubled last year but hooray I have cut down and am smoking less then before and if I get this right dear God I will be tossing my cigarettes out with my fat clothes!
> 
> Folks have been lovely here and I am ready to get responsible for my eatting and accounting those shedding pounds!
> 
> I made a crock pot of barley soup today funny thing its a little chilly hooray.  I am getting off here and writing a gorcery list and a meal plan for the week.
> 
> THanks for having me back!



Glad things are coming together for you.  Welcome back.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps! 

Tomorrow is weigh in #2...will keep you posted.

And...I leave for Disney Thursday after work! Just for the weekend but I can't wait to get away and catch up with an old friend.


----------



## dwheatl

Glad to see Fidge back. I ate my way through some tough times last year, too. 
But now we're ready for a new beginning .
I lost 2 more lbs. this week, total of 7 1/2 since I started NS on the 22nd. I'm pretty happy about it. If anyone is considering, you can buy a 35 day card from Costco for $260 for your first month, and then NS will offer you the 2nd 35 days for $255 if you have auto delivery.
The best thing about it is, it takes very little thought. I feel like I can get the weight off that I need to, and then can go back to WW for maintenance. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## ArielSRL

the Fidge said:


> Sad to report my smoking had doubled last year but hooray I have cut down and am smoking less then before and if I get this right dear God I will be tossing my cigarettes out with my fat clothes!



Well I have already said it on FB, but welcome to my part of the country...not just my part but actually my town!  We should have a Dis meet soon! 

As far as the smoking, my husband is trying to quit since the baby will be here at any moment. He tried Chantix and it worked the first time, except he got no refills and just went back to the smoking. He tried it again but is working nights and not eating on a schedule and you have to take the meds with food, so it isn't going so well. He just gave in and bought an electric cigarette and is trying that.


----------



## ArielSRL

Well, I'm back! Still pregnant though.  Baby could come at any time. Its great to see so many of you trying new things. I'll be in the same boat soon enough! Have a great week ladies! Maybe I'll have some news soon!


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Well, I'm back! Still pregnant though.  Baby could come at any time. Its great to see so many of you trying new things. I'll be in the same boat soon enough! Have a great week ladies! Maybe I'll have some news soon!



So excited for you that the baby will be here so soon!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps! Glad to see everyone posting again.  Since I joined lose it on aug 8th i am down 10 pounds! Wendy, Lynda and Laura have joined me over there. It's free and the perfect compliment to this thread.  It's based on calories in calories out.  So you can basically eat what you want as long as you stay within your caloric budget, which is set for you when you join based on how much you want to lose.

I was doing weight watchers FOREVVER and the scale was not budging and I was starving...I did weight watchers along with lose it for 2 weeks just to see what was going on I realized I was not eating enough. 29 points for me some days was like 1100 calories when on loseit I was budgeted for 1400 for the week..Its amazing how I was able to eat 300 calories more a day and still lost weight.  Dont get me wrong I like weight watchers way of thinking but I think its good to try new things to get a new start on something.

if you would like to join some of us on loseit.com pm with your email address and illse nd you an invite.

but of course I will always continue to post here you guys are a great group..keep up the great wokr


----------



## dgbg100106

SO nothing major here, but just wanted to write it out....

After the whole Mr. Boot and wearing that thing for 5 weeks, then doing some minor rehab, I walked for the first time tonight on the elliptical for 30 minutes.  I worked up a sweat and it felt great!

Anyway, that is it no weight lose but I can walk without the boot.


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> SO nothing major here, but just wanted to write it out....
> 
> After the whole Mr. Boot and wearing that thing for 5 weeks, then doing some minor rehab, I walked for the first time tonight on the elliptical for 30 minutes.  I worked up a sweat and it felt great!
> 
> Anyway, that is it no weight lose but I can walk without the boot.



glad you were able to work out and feel great...i think i might have missed it what happened? glad u are feeling better


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> glad you were able to work out and feel great...i think i might have missed it what happened? glad u are feeling better



Thanks, I tore the cartilage (sp?) In my big toe, the Dr put me in a walking boot for five weeks, three of them i was touring the Baltics so it was super sucky.  Any tonight was the first night in almost two months i worked out.  It felt great.


----------



## dwheatl

Brandi, I'm glad you're back to working out. 
My eating has been pretty bad the last few days. As some of you know, my Mom passed away after a brief (4 day) illness last week. I'm trying to fit in some exercise, mostly so I can sleep at night. I'm taking it one day at a time, and plan to do better when things get more normal. Right now, life is an emotional roller coaster (and not the fun, Space Mountain kind).


----------



## AnnNan

dwheatl said:


> Brandi, I'm glad you're back to working out.
> My eating has been pretty bad the last few days. As some of you know, my Mom passed away after a brief (4 day) illness last week. I'm trying to fit in some exercise, mostly so I can sleep at night. I'm taking it one day at a time, and plan to do better when things get more normal. Right now, life is an emotional roller coaster (and not the fun, Space Mountain kind).



Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Brandi, I'm glad you're back to working out.
> My eating has been pretty bad the last few days. As some of you know, my Mom passed away after a brief (4 day) illness last week. I'm trying to fit in some exercise, mostly so I can sleep at night. I'm taking it one day at a time, and plan to do better when things get more normal. Right now, life is an emotional roller coaster (and not the fun, Space Mountain kind).



Danielle,
My heart aches for you....  I lost my mom 3 years ago today, I know it can  be rough, and the healing process is not fun! Space mountain or not.  

Hope your days get a little easier...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks, I tore the cartilage (sp?) In my big toe, the Dr put me in a walking boot for five weeks, three of them i was touring the Baltics so it was super sucky.  Any tonight was the first night in almost two months i worked out.  It felt great.



so glad you are feeling better



dwheatl said:


> Brandi, I'm glad you're back to working out.
> My eating has been pretty bad the last few days. As some of you know, my Mom passed away after a brief (4 day) illness last week. I'm trying to fit in some exercise, mostly so I can sleep at night. I'm taking it one day at a time, and plan to do better when things get more normal. Right now, life is an emotional roller coaster (and not the fun, Space Mountain kind).



so sorry to hear about your mom.  sending pixie dust prayers and support your way.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Brandi, I'm glad you're back to working out.
> My eating has been pretty bad the last few days. As some of you know, my Mom passed away after a brief (4 day) illness last week. I'm trying to fit in some exercise, mostly so I can sleep at night. I'm taking it one day at a time, and plan to do better when things get more normal. Right now, life is an emotional roller coaster (and not the fun, Space Mountain kind).



So sorry to hear about your mom...my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ArielSRL

Well, I'm still around, still pregnant, still working...ugh, 40 weeks today, it is AJ's due date. Doubt he is coming though. He'll come when he is ready!


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Well, I'm still around, still pregnant, still working...ugh, 40 weeks today, it is AJ's due date. Doubt he is coming though. He'll come when he is ready!



WOW the baby will be here soon!! an early congratulations to you!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Well, I'm still around, still pregnant, still working...ugh, 40 weeks today, it is AJ's due date. Doubt he is coming though. He'll come when he is ready!



Sending prayers and wishes for a healthy baby SOON!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Is there a new DISappearing PEEPS thread or did it just die off?


----------



## LMO429

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Is there a new DISappearing PEEPS thread or did it just die off?



No there is no new peep thread..I hate to use the word die off but we do not post as much as we all use to.  which is such a shame we were a great group..Maybe we can revive this again

Some of us are on loseit.com its a free website that logs calories in calories out

Im here peeps for 2012! if everyone else is!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

LMO429 said:


> No there is no new peep thread..I hate to use the word die off but we do not post as much as we all use to.  which is such a shame we were a great group..Maybe we can revive this again
> 
> Some of us are on loseit.com its a free website that logs calories in calories out
> 
> *Im here peeps for 2012! if everyone else is!*




I will for sure join along!  It seemed like such a fun group of people who were encouraging... which is exactly what I need. 

I don't have much to lose, just about 10-15lbs or so to make myself happy, but it's so tough to do!


----------



## LMO429

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I will for sure join along!  It seemed like such a fun group of people who were encouraging... which is exactly what I need.
> 
> I don't have much to lose, just about 10-15lbs or so to make myself happy, but it's so tough to do!



I am always on the DIS and love to post here..I will continue as long as everyone else is willing..Maybe we will get some new members in the new year

If you want private message me I can send you an invite to lose it.com I find it really works. its just calories in calories out

I am also starting the insanity workout program today working out wise.

got to go to vegas this summer for a bachelorette party i want to be in great shape by then


----------



## dgbg100106

I need to be more active on here...  I have gained so much weight since my foot injury.  I am having surgery on Thursday and then have recovery period but I have got to start on a plan for this new year.

So I am here and willing to post and encourage others.


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> I need to be more active on here...  I have gained so much weight since my foot injury.  I am having surgery on Thursday and then have recovery period but I have got to start on a plan for this new year.
> 
> So I am here and willing to post and encourage others.



Sending you pixie dust for your surgery on Thursday.  We are here for you!


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Sending you pixie dust for your surgery on Thursday.  We are here for you!



Thanks... I am looking forward to being more active and losing this extra weight. 

I am trying to come up with upper body exercises I can do in bed and maybe tummy ones I can use while I am laid up...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks... I am looking forward to being more active and losing this extra weight.
> 
> I am trying to come up with upper body exercises I can do in bed and maybe tummy ones I can use while I am laid up...



I'm not exactly sure what your physical limitations are going to be after you have surgery maybe you can ask your dr what he recommends you do not want to hurt yourself.

Keep in mind when it comes to losing weight its pretty much 80 percent what you eat and 20 percent working out.  I would try in the beginning just concentrating on how many calories you eat. Join a free online calorie counter like loseit live strong and log your calories. and just try and be as mindful as you can in the eating department until you are ready to start working out again.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ok thanks t9o Lauren Elizabeth, I think we are officially revived!!!  I'm back in.  I can tell you that I will try to watch things this month, but am nor expecting to do especially well.  Thursday and Friday I will be in NYC with my youngest daughter.  I turn 50 on the 12th and I am going to NYC that day as well. On the 15th I go to Disney with my oldest daughter, we come back on the 1th.  I'm pretty sure there is a surprise 50th birthday party for me within the next week or so, as well!

A word to those of you who are younger...the older you get the harder it is to get rid of the poundage!

Shall we restart the Friday morning weigh ins????


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

LMO429 said:


> I am always on the DIS and love to post here..I will continue as long as everyone else is willing..Maybe we will get some new members in the new year
> 
> If you want private message me I can send you an invite to lose it.com I find it really works. its just calories in calories out
> 
> I am also starting the insanity workout program today working out wise.
> 
> got to go to vegas this summer for a bachelorette party i want to be in great shape by then



Thanks girl! I might just do that  

Good luck with Insanity! I have a few friends who have started it and they said it's hard, but the results are great!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks... I am looking forward to being more active and losing this extra weight.
> 
> I am trying to come up with upper body exercises I can do in bed and maybe tummy ones I can use while I am laid up...



You could easily do a few arm exercises with some weights in bed! 




pixie dust 112 said:


> Ok thanks t9o Lauren Elizabeth, I think we are officially revived!!!  I'm back in.  I can tell you that I will try to watch things this month, but am nor expecting to do especially well.  Thursday and Friday I will be in NYC with my youngest daughter.  I turn 50 on the 12th and I am going to NYC that day as well. On the 15th I go to Disney with my oldest daughter, we come back on the 1th.  I'm pretty sure there is a surprise 50th birthday party for me within the next week or so, as well!
> 
> A word to those of you who are younger...the older you get the harder it is to get rid of the poundage!
> 
> Shall we restart the Friday morning weigh ins????



I say we all do weigh ins on Fridays... it will hold me more accountable!


----------



## LMO429

Yes! I am down for Friday Weigh ins


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ok thanks t9o Lauren Elizabeth, I think we are officially revived!!!  I'm back in.  I can tell you that I will try to watch things this month, but am nor expecting to do especially well.  Thursday and Friday I will be in NYC with my youngest daughter.  I turn 50 on the 12th and I am going to NYC that day as well. On the 15th I go to Disney with my oldest daughter, we come back on the 1th.  I'm pretty sure there is a surprise 50th birthday party for me within the next week or so, as well!
> 
> A word to those of you who are younger...the older you get the harder it is to get rid of the poundage!
> 
> Shall we restart the Friday morning weigh ins????



I will try and keep up with the weigh ins...


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I would like to join back in as well.  I was an occasional poster, but lurked regularly for inspiration from you all.  I have found this past year that accountability has helped me better than doing it on my own, and would like to join back in here if that's alright.

*dgbg100106*, my DH has had foot surgery on both of his feet the past few months (alternating surgeries), and he has used resistance bands to help.  He will prop his foot up on the chair when icing, and wrap the band around the back of the chair.  He will do some rowing-like exercises while icing.  When he get up to refill his ice bag, he'll prop the band under the good foot, and do some regular resistance band exercises.  He's a runner of 5 miles a day, and sitting on the sofa the past couple of months has been driving him crazy.  Hopefully, you can try these... it seems to have been helping him.


----------



## dgbg100106

LittleBoPeep said:


> I would like to join back in as well.  I was an occasional poster, but lurked regularly for inspiration from you all.  I have found this past year that accountability has helped me better than doing it on my own, and would like to join back in here if that's alright.
> 
> *dgbg100106*, my DH has had foot surgery on both of his feet the past few months (alternating surgeries), and he has used resistance bands to help.  He will prop his foot up on the chair when icing, and wrap the band around the back of the chair.  He will do some rowing-like exercises while icing.  When he get up to refill his ice bag, he'll prop the band under the good foot, and do some regular resistance band exercises.  He's a runner of 5 miles a day, and sitting on the sofa the past couple of months has been driving him crazy.  Hopefully, you can try these... it seems to have been helping him.



Thanks that is a great idea!  I will look into that.


----------



## punkin413

Hi, peeps I know and new peeps!  Glad to see this thread may be in revival mode.  I'm starting my "diet" tomorrow.  Not really a diet, just counting calories like I did in 2007 (it worked....I lost 30 pounds that year!).  The weight has slowly crept back on over the past year as I've been careless - it's easy to eat junk when you have a little one....not enough time to cook "good" food!  But I'm committed to getting myself back to where I was in 2008.  My goal is 135 pounds.  I don't know what I weigh right now (haven't weighed myself in about 2 months....I'm scared!  ) but I will tomorrow morning to see what the damage is.  1500 calories a day for me plus lots of water and exercise at least 3 times a week.  And I'm down for Friday weigh-ins too!  Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones here!  Happy New Year!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> Hi, peeps I know and new peeps!  Glad to see this thread may be in revival mode.  I'm starting my "diet" tomorrow.  Not really a diet, just counting calories like I did in 2007 (it worked....I lost 30 pounds that year!).  The weight has slowly crept back on over the past year as I've been careless - it's easy to eat junk when you have a little one....not enough time to cook "good" food!  But I'm committed to getting myself back to where I was in 2008.  My goal is 135 pounds.  I don't know what I weigh right now (haven't weighed myself in about 2 months....I'm scared!  ) but I will tomorrow morning to see what the damage is.  1500 calories a day for me plus lots of water and exercise at least 3 times a week.  And I'm down for Friday weigh-ins too!  Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones here!  Happy New Year!



Hey Dawn!  You seriously can't be that much over 135 lbs... if you even are at all! I see your pictures on Facebook and I think you look great! I totally know what you mean about it being easy to just eat whatever when having a little one running around. 

My husband and I did this 5 minute workout tonight and it killlllled my abs. (In a good way!) You do 30 seconds of mountain climbers, 30 seconds of planking and then 30 seconds of crunches... continuing for the 5 minutes. It doesn't seem like it would be that bad, but OH MY GOSH! It just made me realize that I need to get my butt in gear and fast. 

I don't know what I weigh right now, but my goal is to get to 110 lbs. I believe I am somewhere around 120-125 currently. I carry all of my weight in my mid-section, so it's a pain.

What do yall plan on eating?! I think I'm going to the grocery tomorrow and stocking up on chicken breasts that we can grill for dinner and tons of frozen veggies!


----------



## punkin413

I would guess I weigh around 155.  We shall see in the morning.  I would go weigh right now but I want to always weigh in the morning to be consistent.  

I need ab workouts!  I'm good with cardio (running) but I need to incorporate weights and abs again.  My tummy used to be so flat and now it's....not.  Don't get me wrong - I'm thankful I didn't gain more than I did.  Not a single stretch mark (thank you, Palmer's Tummy Butter!) from when I was preggo with Seth.  But my tummy isn't as firm as it was before he came along.  I carry my weight in my butt and thighs, though.  So I need to firm everywhere!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> Hi, peeps I know and new peeps!  Glad to see this thread may be in revival mode.  I'm starting my "diet" tomorrow.  Not really a diet, just counting calories like I did in 2007 (it worked....I lost 30 pounds that year!).  The weight has slowly crept back on over the past year as I've been careless - it's easy to eat junk when you have a little one....not enough time to cook "good" food!  But I'm committed to getting myself back to where I was in 2008.  My goal is 135 pounds.  I don't know what I weigh right now (haven't weighed myself in about 2 months....I'm scared!  ) but I will tomorrow morning to see what the damage is.  1500 calories a day for me plus lots of water and exercise at least 3 times a week.  And I'm down for Friday weigh-ins too!  Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones here!  Happy New Year!



Hi Dawn!  It seems like it's been forever since we DIS chatted!  How is your little sweetie pie?  His picture in your avatar is just adorable!


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi Punkin!  It seems like it's been forever since we DIS chatted!  How is your little sweetie pie?



He's awesome, thanks!  He'll be 16 months old on Wednesday....crazy!  Here he is.  






How are you?  Good to "see" you!  d 

Remind me - you're an attorney, right?  I was a court reporter from 2003-2010 and I think we talked about that.  Anyway, I am now a legal assistant.  Working at home as a court reporter with a baby doesn't work (you get nothing done....and no typing/transcripts means no income), so I fell back on my paralegal degree.  But I'm lucky - I work for a great firm that does mainly school law (representing boards of education) and I have great bosses and full benefits.  I started there in December 2010, so just over a year now.  And we are very lucky b/c Ray's mom watches Seth MTW and we send him to a GREAT school on Thursdays and Fridays.  So he gets both one-on-one and exposure to other kids/teachers, etc.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> I would guess I weigh around 155.  We shall see in the morning.  I would go weigh right now but I want to always weigh in the morning to be consistent.
> 
> I need ab workouts!  I'm good with cardio (running) but I need to incorporate weights and abs again.  My tummy used to be so flat and now it's....not.  Don't get me wrong - I'm thankful I didn't gain more than I did.  Not a single stretch mark (thank you, Palmer's Tummy Butter!) from when I was preggo with Seth.  But my tummy isn't as firm as it was before he came along.  I carry my weight in my butt and thighs, though.  So I need to firm everywhere!



Yeah, I like to weigh in the morning as well. 

I can send you some different workouts that kick butt if you'd like. Just let me know! I follow these girls, Karena & Katrina, from Tone it Up and their workouts are great.


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Yeah, I like to weigh in the morning as well.
> 
> I can send you some different workouts that kick butt if you'd like. Just let me know! I follow these girls, Karena & Katrina, from Tone it Up and their workouts are great.



Yeah, I'll take whatever.  I have Anna to help me (she's a doll and does it for free even though she gets paid good money to do this for other people all day long!) but she's so busy that I hate to bug her about it too much.  The quicker the better - I only have my lunch break to work out except on the weekends.  Thanks!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> He's awesome, thanks!  He'll be 16 months old on Wednesday....crazy!  Here he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you?  Good to "see" you!  d
> 
> Remind me - you're an attorney, right?  I was a court reporter from 2003-2010 and I think we talked about that.  Anyway, I am now a legal assistant.  Working at home as a court reporter with a baby doesn't work (you get nothing done....and no typing/transcripts means no income), so I fell back on my paralegal degree.  But I'm lucky - I work for a great firm that does mainly school law (representing boards of education) and I have great bosses and full benefits.  I started there in December 2010, so just over a year now.  And we are very lucky b/c Ray's mom watches Seth MTW and we send him to a GREAT school on Thursdays and Fridays.  So he gets both one-on-one and exposure to other kids/teachers, etc.



Good memory!  I am an attorney.  I had been going to ask if you were back to work.  I can't imagine doing the court reporting with a little one!  Glad you're in with a good firm!  Seth is just beautiful.  Good to see you are starting him off with the proper wardrobe!


----------



## dgbg100106

Well I can tell you that I am 205 as of this morning.  I the 8 years my DH and I have been together I have gained 70 pounds. Now some of it the steroids I have been on and others are the fun DH have been having..  I have to lose this weight...


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Question! Do yall drink coffee? If so, what do you put in it? I am cutting out my beloved Diet Coke, but I know that I can't give up caffeine completely, so I'm going to have a cup of coffee in the mornings. I'm just afraid that the creamer and stuff is adding in unnecessary calories.


----------



## dgbg100106

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Yeah, I like to weigh in the morning as well.
> 
> I can send you some different workouts that kick butt if you'd like. Just let me know! I follow these girls, Karena & Katrina, from Tone it Up and their workouts are great.


Can you share?


----------



## dgbg100106

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Question! Do yall drink coffee? If so, what do you put in it? I am cutting out my beloved Diet Coke, but I know that I can't give up caffeine completely, so I'm going to have a cup of coffee in the mornings. I'm just afraid that the creamer and stuff is adding in unnecessary calories.



I drink tea but use creamery also.  I have to have at least one..


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> Good memory!  I am an attorney.  I had been going to ask if you were back to work.  I can't imagine doing the court reporting with a little one!  Glad you're in with a good firm!  Seth is just beautiful.  Good to see you are starting him off with the proper wardrobe!



  We actually got that at Disney.  Took him on his first trip this past October (where I ran my first 5K).



dgbg100106 said:


> Well I can tell you that I am 205 as of this morning.  I the 8 years my DH and I have been together I have gained 70 pounds. Now some of it the steroids I have been on and others are the fun DH have been having..  I have to lose this weight...



You can do it!!!  



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Question! Do yall drink coffee? If so, what do you put in it? I am cutting out my beloved Diet Coke, but I know that I can't give up caffeine completely, so I'm going to have a cup of coffee in the mornings. I'm just afraid that the creamer and stuff is adding in unnecessary calories.



I drink 1-2 cups in the morning and I put cinnamon creamer in it.  It's sweet enough that I don't have to add sugar.  It's my one indulgence as far as drinks go - no sodas or tea or anything (something else I've been lax on this year....not enough water!).


----------



## pixie dust 112

Lauren~  your kids must be getting big!  Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow.

Somehow my "babies" are now 16, 18 and 20!


----------



## pixie dust 112

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Question! Do yall drink coffee? If so, what do you put in it? I am cutting out my beloved Diet Coke, but I know that I can't give up caffeine completely, so I'm going to have a cup of coffee in the mornings. I'm just afraid that the creamer and stuff is adding in unnecessary calories.



I do drink coffee. I use splenda and 1/2 and 1/2.  Can;t tolerate coffee without the 1/2 and 1/2!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> Yeah, I'll take whatever.  I have Anna to help me (she's a doll and does it for free even though she gets paid good money to do this for other people all day long!) but she's so busy that I hate to bug her about it too much.  The quicker the better - I only have my lunch break to work out except on the weekends.  Thanks!





dgbg100106 said:


> Can you share?



Here are 2 that I love doing when I don't have that much time... and they BURN!

Problem area workout, tone up thighs, arms and love handles.

Flatten your Abs & Burn Calories w/ just 5 moves! Full Body Workout


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

dgbg100106 said:


> I drink tea but use creamery also.  I have to have at least one..



Hot tea? I've never found one that I like.



punkin413 said:


> I drink 1-2 cups in the morning and I put cinnamon creamer in it.  It's sweet enough that I don't have to add sugar.  It's my one indulgence as far as drinks go - no sodas or tea or anything (something else I've been lax on this year....not enough water!).



I need to get some cinnamon creamer then! I have some fat free french vanilla that I use, but I still always want sugar in it. 

I don't drink enough water either! That is going to change.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Lauren~  your kids must be getting big!  Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow.
> 
> Somehow my "babies" are now 16, 18 and 20!



They are HUGE! And yes, they grow way too fast!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay!! This thread is back in operation!

I agree with the others, D.  You still look great in your FB pics.  

Tomorrow is yet another commitment from me to eating healthy.    I will weigh in tomorrow morning, and am rather scared at the number that will face me.  

Since I joined this thread years ago (likely 4?), I am the definitely a roller coaster girl.  Highest weight of 230 (Jan 2010), low weight of 160 (summer 2007).   Everywhere in between.  

However, DIS got me on the running bandwagon back in Jan 2010 and in those 2 years, I finished 8 half marathons and 527 miles in 2011.   My Nov 13, 2011half was a personal record of 2:44 (which I am still super proud of ).  Almost all of those were done over 200 lbs, too.  

If only exercise alone could take and keep weight off!!


----------



## dwheatl

Glad to see the thread up and moving. I was holding steady with the weight I had lost before my mom passed away, but I went a little nutso during the holidays and our wedding anniversary.
 I have 2 weeks of Nutrisystem food left so I can jumpstart taking off the holiday weight. Then I plan to use SparkPeople. I really like it because it not only counts your calories, it tells you if your diet is not balanced. I eat too many carbs and not enough protein when left to my own devices, so I like the reminder of SP to grab a slice of turkey instead of a slice of bread.
I'm so happy there are so many familiar faces here.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Kat and Danielle!

Kat ~ Woo Hoo on the running!  I turn 50 next week! and my goal is to run a half marathon in the fall!  Mind you I have never been a runner, so this is a stretch!  Any adivse as to how to get started?  SO far all I've done is....well nothing!

Danielle ~  I've been thinking of you through the holidays!  I know they were tough for you!  The other day we were talking about a possibility of going to San Diego in September.  I don't think it will happen as my youngest will still be in High School, but my first thought was "Cool, I could visit Danielle"!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> I would guess I weigh around 155.  We shall see in the morning.  I would go weigh right now but I want to always weigh in the morning to be consistent.
> 
> I need ab workouts!  I'm good with cardio (running) but I need to incorporate weights and abs again.  My tummy used to be so flat and now it's....not.  Don't get me wrong - I'm thankful I didn't gain more than I did.  Not a single stretch mark (thank you, Palmer's Tummy Butter!) from when I was preggo with Seth.  But my tummy isn't as firm as it was before he came along.  I carry my weight in my butt and thighs, though.  So I need to firm everywhere!



Hey Dawn Happy New Year! So Great to see you back! I am like you I dread looking at the scale that is why I purchased a zeroscale. It's works two ways tells you your actual weight but you also have the option of not seeing your weight but seeing your progress so it would just tell you -2 pounds, +1 pound etc.  I try to tell myself to not focus on the number but the progress and that is why I love that scale.

Also if you want to track calories join me on loseit.com it's free and there is also a free app for iphone/ipad/droid phone and it tracks calories in calories out..wendy and laura are on there as well.

My username is laurenmarie4 on loseit.com


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Yay!! This thread is back in operation!
> 
> I agree with the others, D.  You still look great in your FB pics.
> 
> Tomorrow is yet another commitment from me to eating healthy.    I will weigh in tomorrow morning, and am rather scared at the number that will face me.
> 
> Since I joined this thread years ago (likely 4?), I am the definitely a roller coaster girl.  Highest weight of 230 (Jan 2010), low weight of 160 (summer 2007).   Everywhere in between.
> 
> However, DIS got me on the running bandwagon back in Jan 2010 and in those 2 years, I finished 8 half marathons and 527 miles in 2011.   My Nov 13, 2011half was a personal record of 2:44 (which I am still super proud of ).  Almost all of those were done over 200 lbs, too.
> 
> If only exercise alone could take and keep weight off!!






dwheatl said:


> Glad to see the thread up and moving. I was holding steady with the weight I had lost before my mom passed away, but I went a little nutso during the holidays and our wedding anniversary.
> I have 2 weeks of Nutrisystem food left so I can jumpstart taking off the holiday weight. Then I plan to use SparkPeople. I really like it because it not only counts your calories, it tells you if your diet is not balanced. I eat too many carbs and not enough protein when left to my own devices, so I like the reminder of SP to grab a slice of turkey instead of a slice of bread.
> I'm so happy there are so many familiar faces here.



So glad to see you guys back!!! Happy New Year


----------



## LMO429

I drink 2 cups of dunkin donuts coffee a day and I actually measure it out.  I just use almond milk in my coffee.  About two years ago I broke the cycle of creamers /splenda/etc and I do not miss it anymore. but i will admit in the beginning it was a little rough


----------



## dgbg100106

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hot tea? I've never found one that I like.


I drink English Breakfast, with Splenda and 1/2 and 1/2, two cups every morning and I use the pre measured 1/2 and 1/2 little tubs...

My DH drink Constant Comment, it is a little more fruity/floral than mine.  He also uses Splenda and 1/2 and 1/2


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Good morning ladies! I woke up this morning and did a 30 minute total body workout... and I'm burning for sure. 

I forgot to weigh in first thing when I woke up, but did after I finished the work out and I am currently: *119.6 lbs*

So, I only have 9 lbs to lose but I hear the last few are the HARDEST! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Here are 2 that I love doing when I don't have that much time... and they BURN!
> 
> Problem area workout, tone up thighs, arms and love handles.
> 
> Flatten your Abs & Burn Calories w/ just 5 moves! Full Body Workout



Thanks, Lauren!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> I need to get some cinnamon creamer then! I have some fat free french vanilla that I use, but I still always want sugar in it.



I use Coffeemate Cinnamon Vanilla Creme.  It's 35 calories per tablespoon but 1 tablespoon is all I need.



HockeyKat said:


> I agree with the others, D.  You still look great in your FB pics.
> 
> Tomorrow is yet another commitment from me to eating healthy.    I will weigh in tomorrow morning, and am rather scared at the number that will face me.
> 
> Since I joined this thread years ago (likely 4?), I am the definitely a roller coaster girl.  Highest weight of 230 (Jan 2010), low weight of 160 (summer 2007).   Everywhere in between.
> 
> However, DIS got me on the running bandwagon back in Jan 2010 and in those 2 years, I finished 8 half marathons and 527 miles in 2011.   My Nov 13, 2011half was a personal record of 2:44 (which I am still super proud of ).  Almost all of those were done over 200 lbs, too.
> 
> If only exercise alone could take and keep weight off!!



Thank you!  Wow....you are such a committed runner.  I admire you!  I'm doing another 5K in March but I have been slack in my running since my first on at Disney in October.  I hope to work my way up to a 10K maybe by the end of the year.  We shall see!  



dwheatl said:


> Glad to see the thread up and moving. I was holding steady with the weight I had lost before my mom passed away, but I went a little nutso during the holidays and our wedding anniversary.
> I have 2 weeks of Nutrisystem food left so I can jumpstart taking off the holiday weight. Then I plan to use SparkPeople. I really like it because it not only counts your calories, it tells you if your diet is not balanced. I eat too many carbs and not enough protein when left to my own devices, so I like the reminder of SP to grab a slice of turkey instead of a slice of bread.
> I'm so happy there are so many familiar faces here.



Hi, Danielle!



LMO429 said:


> Hey Dawn Happy New Year! So Great to see you back! I am like you I dread looking at the scale that is why I purchased a zeroscale. It's works two ways tells you your actual weight but you also have the option of not seeing your weight but seeing your progress so it would just tell you -2 pounds, +1 pound etc.  I try to tell myself to not focus on the number but the progress and that is why I love that scale.
> 
> Also if you want to track calories join me on loseit.com it's free and there is also a free app for iphone/ipad/droid phone and it tracks calories in calories out..wendy and laura are on there as well.
> 
> My username is laurenmarie4 on loseit.com



Hi, there!  Love the idea of the scale.  Need to look into one of those!  I will also check out loseit.com.  I have an app on my iPhone for tracking my calories but that one may be better.

Well, I weighed in this morning:  153 pounds.  So I have 18 to go (hence the new ticker) to get to 135.  I think that's doable.


----------



## dgbg100106

ok I have joined loseit now what do I do?


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> ok I have joined loseit now what do I do?



What is your user name I can friend you on there.  You can add me as a friend my user name on there is laurenmarie4

You would go to setting and type in how much you want to lose and how much per week (1, 1.5 or 2 pounds per week).  Then it will give you how many calories to eat each day in order to lose. I suggest setting the option to losing 1 pound per week.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> What is your user name I can friend you on there.  You can add me as a friend my user name on there is laurenmarie4
> 
> You would go to setting and type in how much you want to lose and how much per week (1, 1.5 or 2 pounds per week).  Then it will give you how many calories to eat each day in order to lose. I suggest setting the option to losing 1 pound per week.



I sent you a pm. Thanks.


----------



## mousehouselover

WooHoo!! This thread is moving again!! I've been trying; having a bit of success and got fairly consistant with the gym in the last few months. I just finished a huge menu project so we don't have the temptation to just grab anything handy. It should help with the budget as well. My house has turned into hang out central; we have anywhere from 6-8 kids here a night. Thery're all good kids though so I am not going to complain. I hurt my back around Thanksgiving and wound up nursing it through Dec then we went to WDW for a few days at Christmas. I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks!!  I didn't gain any weight over the holidays though and I think my metabolism has picked up from the gym time.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> Thanks, Lauren!



You're welcome! I did the 5 moves, full body one tonight and oh my gosh... it's still so tough. I'm waiting for it to get easier. 



punkin413 said:


> Well, I weighed in this morning:  153 pounds.  So I have 18 to go (hence the new ticker) to get to 135.  I think that's doable.



Totally doable! Good luck, Dawn. You'll get there in no time at all. 



mousehouselover said:


> WooHoo!! This thread is moving again!! I've been trying; having a bit of success and got fairly consistant with the gym in the last few months. I just finished a huge menu project so we don't have the temptation to just grab anything handy. It should help with the budget as well. My house has turned into hang out central; we have anywhere from 6-8 kids here a night. Thery're all good kids though so I am not going to complain. I hurt my back around Thanksgiving and wound up nursing it through Dec then we went to WDW for a few days at Christmas. I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks!!  I didn't gain any weight over the holidays though and I think my metabolism has picked up from the gym time.



Ouch! I'm sorry you hurt your back. How's it feeling now? 

That's awesome you didn't gain anything over the holidays!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Kat and Danielle!
> Danielle ~  I've been thinking of you through the holidays!  I know they were tough for you!  The other day we were talking about a possibility of going to San Diego in September.  I don't think it will happen as my youngest will still be in High School, but my first thought was "Cool, I could visit Danielle"!


 PD, you're just ahead of me on the big 5 - 0! My birthday is next month. Most of me doesn't feel fifty; just my right elbow, left shoulder, shins, metabolism . . . never mind. San Diego is about 500 miles from me, but you know I'd be there in a heart beat to see you.



LMO429 said:


> So glad to see you guys back!!! Happy New Year


 Happy new year, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!



LMO429 said:


> I drink 2 cups of dunkin donuts coffee a day and I actually measure it out.  I just use almond milk in my coffee.  About two years ago I broke the cycle of creamers /splenda/etc and I do not miss it anymore. but i will admit in the beginning it was a little rough


DH makes me a pot of half caff (about 3 cups). I add half a cup of 1% milk, half a cup of vanilla soy milk, 2 splendas, ground clove and cinnamon. It tastes a little like a Starbuck's pumpkin spice latte, and starts the day with a good dose of protein and calcium, for about 100 calories. I'm thinking about trying stevia when my Costco size box of splenda runs out.



punkin413 said:


> Hi, Danielle!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi Noni!!!!! I think it's great that the kids all come to your house.  It can get hectic, but at least when my kid's friends are here, I know who they are with and I can keep track of what is going on!

Danielle ~  I had looked at where you are in relation to San Diego and figured maybe we could meet halfway!  We'll see if it really happens though!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I will by in NYC with my daughter tomorrow and Friday so just realized I can't weigh in friday morning.  I also found out that my DH is having a surprise birthday party for me Friday night at my favorite Italian restaurant. (I am working on my surprised face, because he would be so disappointed if it wasn't a surprise!) So I think I will weigh in for my initial weight on Saturday morning and then do Friday morning weigh ins after that.  Hopefully I will have a loss by the end of the month!  I don't expect to have a loss on the 20th as we get back from WDW on the 19th and our plans include the Wishes Dessert party on Wednesday night.  I do plan on doing the incredible amount of walking we all do at Disney and might even hit the fitness center at AKL.


----------



## LMO429

mousehouselover said:


> WooHoo!! This thread is moving again!! I've been trying; having a bit of success and got fairly consistant with the gym in the last few months. I just finished a huge menu project so we don't have the temptation to just grab anything handy. It should help with the budget as well. My house has turned into hang out central; we have anywhere from 6-8 kids here a night. Thery're all good kids though so I am not going to complain. I hurt my back around Thanksgiving and wound up nursing it through Dec then we went to WDW for a few days at Christmas. I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks!!  I didn't gain any weight over the holidays though and I think my metabolism has picked up from the gym time.



Welcome Back!!!!!



pixie dust 112 said:


> I will by in NYC with my daughter tomorrow and Friday so just realized I can't weigh in friday morning.  I also found out that my DH is having a surprise birthday party for me Friday night at my favorite Italian restaurant. (I am working on my surprised face, because he would be so disappointed if it wasn't a surprise!) So I think I will weigh in for my initial weight on Saturday morning and then do Friday morning weigh ins after that.  Hopefully I will have a loss by the end of the month!  I don't expect to have a loss on the 20th as we get back from WDW on the 19th and our plans include the Wishes Dessert party on Wednesday night.  I do plan on doing the incredible amount of walking we all do at Disney and might even hit the fitness center at AKL.



Happy Birthday!!!! I think your plan sounds great! So jealous I can't wait to get back to walt disney world.  I'll be back in May!!!


Today I am on day 3 of the Insanity Workout Program.I am also incorporating Tracy Anderson's Metamorphosis (which i lovvveee)..I am so sore it hurts to sit down to have to pee! I guess it is working!


----------



## punkin413

mousehouselover said:


> WooHoo!! This thread is moving again!! I've been trying; having a bit of success and got fairly consistant with the gym in the last few months. I just finished a huge menu project so we don't have the temptation to just grab anything handy. It should help with the budget as well. My house has turned into hang out central; we have anywhere from 6-8 kids here a night. Thery're all good kids though so I am not going to complain. I hurt my back around Thanksgiving and wound up nursing it through Dec then we went to WDW for a few days at Christmas. I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks!!  I didn't gain any weight over the holidays though and I think my metabolism has picked up from the gym time.



Hi Noni!  Sorry you hurt your back.  Mine has been extremely sore the past few days.  I haven't started working out yet b/c of it.  But I plan to start tomorrow.  I went to the chiropractor yesterday and he said he thinks I just pulled a muscle sleeping weird.  I love getting old!  



pixie dust 112 said:


> I will by in NYC with my daughter tomorrow and Friday so just realized I can't weigh in friday morning.  I also found out that my DH is having a surprise birthday party for me Friday night at my favorite Italian restaurant. (I am working on my surprised face, because he would be so disappointed if it wasn't a surprise!) So I think I will weigh in for my initial weight on Saturday morning and then do Friday morning weigh ins after that.  Hopefully I will have a loss by the end of the month!  I don't expect to have a loss on the 20th as we get back from WDW on the 19th and our plans include the Wishes Dessert party on Wednesday night.  I do plan on doing the incredible amount of walking we all do at Disney and might even hit the fitness center at AKL.



So funny that you know about your surprise party!  My hubby and friends had one for me on my 30th and I knew, too....but shhhhhh....no one knows that but my husband!    Have fun in NYC!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> I will by in NYC with my daughter tomorrow and Friday so just realized I can't weigh in friday morning.  I also found out that my DH is having a surprise birthday party for me Friday night at my favorite Italian restaurant. (I am working on my surprised face, because he would be so disappointed if it wasn't a surprise!) So I think I will weigh in for my initial weight on Saturday morning and then do Friday morning weigh ins after that.  Hopefully I will have a loss by the end of the month!  I don't expect to have a loss on the 20th as we get back from WDW on the 19th and our plans include the Wishes Dessert party on Wednesday night.  I do plan on doing the incredible amount of walking we all do at Disney and might even hit the fitness center at AKL.



Happy Birthday......


----------



## dgbg100106

Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...



Sending Pixie Dust for your Surgery tomorrow! 

You are doing the right thing with tracking what you eat until you can start working out..Remeber its like 80% what you eat when it comes to losing weight 20 % working out


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Sending Pixie Dust for your Surgery tomorrow!
> 
> You are doing the right thing with tracking what you eat until you can start working out..Remeber its like 80% what you eat when it comes to losing weight 20 % working out



Thank you, Thank you, and Thank You


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

pixie dust 112 said:


> I will by in NYC with my daughter tomorrow and Friday so just realized I can't weigh in friday morning.  I also found out that my DH is having a surprise birthday party for me Friday night at my favorite Italian restaurant. (I am working on my surprised face, because he would be so disappointed if it wasn't a surprise!) So I think I will weigh in for my initial weight on Saturday morning and then do Friday morning weigh ins after that.  Hopefully I will have a loss by the end of the month!  I don't expect to have a loss on the 20th as we get back from WDW on the 19th and our plans include the Wishes Dessert party on Wednesday night.  I do plan on doing the incredible amount of walking we all do at Disney and might even hit the fitness center at AKL.



Ohhh, have fun in NYC! 

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!



dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...



Good luck with the surgery!  I hope your recovery is easy peasy!


----------



## punkin413

dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...





LMO429 said:


> Sending Pixie Dust for your Surgery tomorrow!
> 
> You are doing the right thing with tracking what you eat until you can start working out..Remeber its like 80% what you eat when it comes to losing weight 20 % working out



Good luck with your surgery!  And Lauren is right....I wish working out alone did the trick, because I love to work out, but it doesn't!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Brandi ~ Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps!  not so new anymore.  Plus my eating is inconsistent.  My big goal is to lose as much as I can safely lose by June for my next adventure, a Mediterranean cruise with the family.  I have to buy cute (smaller-sized) clothes and do not want to look like the fat girl in all the pictures.  I know I probably wont be at my goal weight by then, but I could still be much smaller so my goal is just to lose consistently and really start to exercise more.  I cannot stand working out and after being on my feet all day at work, I really dont want to go walking or anything but I am starting to really enjoy yoga so that is better than nothing, right?  

Good luck to the peep having surgery!  You may actually surprise yourself and lose weight in rehab.  Make sure you check and see if there are alternates on the menu.  My rehab facility offers sandwiches, salads and soups as an alternative to the heavy meals (like veal parmigiana or pot roast).  Being the speech pathologist, I know the menu and the kitchen very well and they are usually very willing to please if they can, but most patients dont know about the alternatives (until their friendly SLP tells them).  Also, if they weigh you at rehab, keep in mind your weight might actually go up and down quite a bit due to swelling.  Ive read nurses notes where a patient lost 13 lbs in a week just because they were swollen and a lot of it went down.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  not so new anymore.  Plus my eating is inconsistent.  My big goal is to lose as much as I can safely lose by June for my next adventure, a Mediterranean cruise with the family.  I have to buy cute (smaller-sized) clothes and do not want to look like the fat girl in all the pictures.  I know I probably wont be at my goal weight by then, but I could still be much smaller so my goal is just to lose consistently and really start to exercise more.  I cannot stand working out and after being on my feet all day at work, *I really dont want to go walking or anything but I am starting to really enjoy yoga so that is better than nothing, right?*



Yoga is awesome, girl! 

The Mediterranean cruise sounds wonderfullll. Good luck with meeting your goal! I know you can do it


----------



## dgbg100106

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Ohhh, have fun in NYC!
> 
> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the surgery!  I hope your recovery is easy peasy!





punkin413 said:


> Good luck with your surgery!  And Lauren is right....I wish working out alone did the trick, because I love to work out, but it doesn't!





pixie dust 112 said:


> Brandi ~ Good luck tomorrow!





Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  not so new anymore.  Plus my eating is inconsistent.  My big goal is to lose as much as I can safely lose by June for my next adventure, a Mediterranean cruise with the family.  I have to buy cute (smaller-sized) clothes and do not want to look like the fat girl in all the pictures.  I know I probably wont be at my goal weight by then, but I could still be much smaller so my goal is just to lose consistently and really start to exercise more.  I cannot stand working out and after being on my feet all day at work, I really dont want to go walking or anything but I am starting to really enjoy yoga so that is better than nothing, right?
> 
> Good luck to the peep having surgery!  You may actually surprise yourself and lose weight in rehab.  Make sure you check and see if there are alternates on the menu.  My rehab facility offers sandwiches, salads and soups as an alternative to the heavy meals (like veal parmigiana or pot roast).  Being the speech pathologist, I know the menu and the kitchen very well and they are usually very willing to please if they can, but most patients dont know about the alternatives (until their friendly SLP tells them).  Also, if they weigh you at rehab, keep in mind your weight might actually go up and down quite a bit due to swelling.  Ive read nurses notes where a patient lost 13 lbs in a week just because they were swollen and a lot of it went down.




Thanks for.all the positive thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## dwheatl

dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...



Good luck Brandi. You're in my prayers.

Happy birthday PD. Work on this -    
think they'll fall for it?

Shannon - good to see you. Yoga's good for building muscle that bumps up your metabolism, and also for flexibility.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  not so new anymore.  Plus my eating is inconsistent.  My big goal is to lose as much as I can safely lose by June for my next adventure, a Mediterranean cruise with the family.  I have to buy cute (smaller-sized) clothes and do not want to look like the fat girl in all the pictures.  I know I probably wont be at my goal weight by then, but I could still be much smaller so my goal is just to lose consistently and really start to exercise more.  I cannot stand working out and after being on my feet all day at work, I really dont want to go walking or anything but I am starting to really enjoy yoga so that is better than nothing, right?
> 
> Good luck to the peep having surgery!  You may actually surprise yourself and lose weight in rehab.  Make sure you check and see if there are alternates on the menu.  My rehab facility offers sandwiches, salads and soups as an alternative to the heavy meals (like veal parmigiana or pot roast).  Being the speech pathologist, I know the menu and the kitchen very well and they are usually very willing to please if they can, but most patients dont know about the alternatives (until their friendly SLP tells them).  Also, if they weigh you at rehab, keep in mind your weight might actually go up and down quite a bit due to swelling.  Ive read nurses notes where a patient lost 13 lbs in a week just because they were swollen and a lot of it went down.



Hey Shannon! Welcome Back!


----------



## LMO429

I'm trying to drink more water.  I just downloaded an app on my iphone that helps keeps track and gives you a grade for how much you drink each day (a, b,c or d) and even makes it like a game where you get rewards for drinking water for x amount of days consistently.

while i do not mind water I actually like it i kinda fizzle after like 4 or 5 glasses a day and based on how much i am working out currently i need to drink at least 7 to 10 glasses a day


----------



## mommyof3princess27

Wondering if I can join? I need to get on track and lose weight before Disney!!!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

LMO429 said:


> I'm trying to drink more water.  I just downloaded an app on my iphone that helps keeps track and gives you a grade for how much you drink each day (a, b,c or d) and even makes it like a game where you get rewards for drinking water for x amount of days consistently.
> 
> while i do not mind water I actually like it i kinda fizzle after like 4 or 5 glasses a day and based on how much i am working out currently i need to drink at least 7 to 10 glasses a day



What is that app called? That sounds pretty neat! 




mommyof3princess27 said:


> Wondering if I can join? I need to get on track and lose weight before Disney!!!



 Of course! The more, the merrier.


----------



## LMO429

mommyof3princess27 said:


> Wondering if I can join? I need to get on track and lose weight before Disney!!!




WELCOME!!!!

Lauren - There are a bunch of apps for water. The one I have is called Water Your Body


----------



## punkin413

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  not so new anymore.  Plus my eating is inconsistent.  My big goal is to lose as much as I can safely lose by June for my next adventure, a Mediterranean cruise with the family.  I have to buy cute (smaller-sized) clothes and do not want to look like the fat girl in all the pictures.  I know I probably wont be at my goal weight by then, but I could still be much smaller so my goal is just to lose consistently and really start to exercise more.  I cannot stand working out and after being on my feet all day at work, I really dont want to go walking or anything but I am starting to really enjoy yoga so that is better than nothing, right?



Hey, Shannon!  Good to "see" you.  I'm sure you'll do fine.  And yoga is so good for you.  Have you tried hot yoga?  I did it a couple summers ago for a few months.  Loved it.  Then I got preggo and couldn't do it any more.  Haven't checked into it since then.  I guess it's still around?  Also pilates is very similar to yoga but has a little more cardio and strength exercises.  I did lots of pilates while I was pregnant.



LMO429 said:


> I'm trying to drink more water.  I just downloaded an app on my iphone that helps keeps track and gives you a grade for how much you drink each day (a, b,c or d) and even makes it like a game where you get rewards for drinking water for x amount of days consistently.
> 
> while i do not mind water I actually like it i kinda fizzle after like 4 or 5 glasses a day and based on how much i am working out currently i need to drink at least 7 to 10 glasses a day



Me too (on the drinking more water thing).  I probably drink 4 glasses a day and need to drink more.  I just don't think my stomach will hold more!  I know it will....just doesn't feel that way.



mommyof3princess27 said:


> Wondering if I can join? I need to get on track and lose weight before Disney!!!



Welcome!!!  We weigh in on Fridays, so you may want to weigh tomorrow morning to get a starting point.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Good luck Brandi. You're in my prayers.
> 
> Happy birthday PD. Work on this -
> think they'll fall for it?
> 
> Shannon - good to see you. Yoga's good for building muscle that bumps up your metabolism, and also for flexibility.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

So I have to say that I really like the loseit website, I have not played with the mobile app that much but I do like the concept.  The fact that friends can motivate you (Thanks Lauren) and help you along really is neat.

So for anyone on lose it and wants to be friends I am "Brandi G"


Have a great day and I will return after surgery... or when the pain meds wear off, I don't think I need to post while on meds...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> So I have to say that I really like the loseit website, I have not played with the mobile app that much but I do like the concept.  The fact that friends can motivate you (Thanks Lauren) and help you along really is neat.
> 
> So for anyone on lose it and wants to be friends I am "Brandi G"
> 
> 
> Have a great day and I will return after surgery... or when the pain meds wear off, I don't think I need to post while on meds...



Fantastic! So glad you love lose it! I really think it's amazing, very user friendly and if you follow it it works.  I love the idea its just calories in calories out..So you can eat whatever you want (within reason) no bad foods or off limit foods it just makes you realize that a calories a calorie and that losing weight is just plain old simple math.  Last year I lost 14 pounds on it..I reset my weightloss goals to zero for this year but I only gained 4 pounds over the holiday and I think that will be gone in like a week or two

Best of luck on your surgery! and I will be here for you on loseit and here!


----------



## UtahMama

SQWEEEE! I'm so happy to see this! 
Bookmarking to my toolbar so it'll be handy.

Now, to read back and catch up


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> Hi, peeps I know and new peeps!  Glad to see this thread may be in revival mode.  I'm starting my "diet" tomorrow.  Not really a diet, just counting calories like I did in 2007 (it worked....I lost 30 pounds that year!).  The weight has slowly crept back on over the past year as I've been careless - it's easy to eat junk when you have a little one....not enough time to cook "good" food!  But I'm committed to getting myself back to where I was in 2008.  My goal is 135 pounds.  I don't know what I weigh right now (haven't weighed myself in about 2 months....I'm scared!  ) but I will tomorrow morning to see what the damage is.  1500 calories a day for me plus lots of water and exercise at least 3 times a week.  And I'm down for Friday weigh-ins too!  Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones here!  Happy New Year!



I co-miserate. I weighed after losing 25 pounds in Sept and Oct.  I had gained back 16 pounds!  It's on a downward slant though. 

It IS sooo hard to eat healthy when I either am eating out every day (my boss spoils me) or feeding kids fast and on the go. Grrrr! A lot of planning ahead helps.

I'm on LoseIt.com recording my calories in and out (exercise). It is my most crucial tool! I like that there's a free app for my Droid.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I co-miserate. I weighed after losing 25 pounds in Sept and Oct.  I had gained back 16 pounds!  It's on a downward slant though.
> 
> It IS sooo hard to eat healthy when I either am eating out every day (my boss spoils me) or feeding kids fast and on the go. Grrrr! A lot of planning ahead helps.
> 
> I'm on LoseIt.com recording my calories in and out (exercise). It is my most crucial tool! I like that there's a free app for my Droid.



So HAPPY you are back WENDY! this thread is your baby and it's not the same without you!


----------



## UtahMama

Thank YOUUUU!


----------



## Wonders10

D'oh! The very first (and best) part of my last post got deleted so you all didn't get to read how I've lost and kept off about 10 lbs since starting my new job in June!  Then I basically said that it has tapered off now that my body is getting used to less snacks during the day and all the walking on the job.  

I downloaded the loseit app.  I had actually had it on my iphone but its way more fun (i.e. bigger) on my ipad.  I don't know how I didn't realize it did all it does  Definitely seems easy to use and I could potentially be almost 50 lbs down by my cruise if I followed the 2lbs a week plan.  I like those odds!  I haven't set up my official account but when I do I will let you know.  I'm still subscribed to WW online but I'll give this a week and see which I like better for the long run.


----------



## mousehouselover

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi Noni!!!!! I think it's great that the kids all come to your house.  It can get hectic, but at least when my kid's friends are here, I know who they are with and I can keep track of what is going on!



It's a bit crazy when I get home from work and find out a dozen kids have been through my house during the afternoon and I have 5 extra plates at the dinner table. I love almost every minute of it though. We have a great bunch of kids that come over and this really is a second home for a lot of them. I'm glad they come here and we work really hard to maintain a welcoming atmosphere. Happy birthday!! Enjoy the time! 



LMO429 said:


> Welcome Back!!!!!



Thank you! I've been lurking for a while and was sad to see the thread had gone dormant for a while. 



punkin413 said:


> Hi Noni!  Sorry you hurt your back.  Mine has been extremely sore the past few days.  I haven't started working out yet b/c of it.  But I plan to start tomorrow.  I went to the chiropractor yesterday and he said he thinks I just pulled a muscle sleeping weird.  I love getting old!



I really love the aches and pains that come with getting older...  I have bursitis and tendonitis in my left hip (painful..) and my back has started acting up. I'm pretty sure it was from having to use a body bar durning one of my weight classes. They ran out of our usual bars and weights so the trainer brought in something different. Of course, the lady in front of me had 2 sets of everything and wouldn't share but left the room for almost half the class so nothing got used..... I kept up with my yoga class even though I was sore and it seemed to help.



dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...



Best of luck for a smooth recovery!



LMO429 said:


> Remember its like 80% what you eat when it comes to losing weight 20 % working out



This is so true! I have toned a lot since I started being consistant with the gym but haven't really lost any weight because I haven't adjusted my eating habits.



LMO429 said:


> I'm trying to drink more water.  I just downloaded an app on my iphone that helps keeps track and gives you a grade for how much you drink each day (a, b,c or d) and even makes it like a game where you get rewards for drinking water for x amount of days consistently.
> 
> while i do not mind water I actually like it i kinda fizzle after like 4 or 5 glasses a day and based on how much i am working out currently i need to drink at least 7 to 10 glasses a day



I keep a big (32oz) cup with a lid and straw on my desk. I fill it up in the morning and at lunchtime everyday. I only put a little ice in it as I have heard that ice cold water actually slows your metabolism. We have water delivered to us at work so it tastes good; I don't think I could drink enough if it waas tap water. 



mommyof3princess27 said:


> Wondering if I can join? I need to get on track and lose weight before Disney!!!



The more the merrier!! Welcome aboard! I think the "rules" are somewhere at the beginning of the thread. We don't have a lot, mostly just post, weigh on Fridays (report loss or gain unless you want your weight online for all of eternity...) be supportive and follow whatever plan seems to work for you. 



UtahMama said:


> SQWEEEE! I'm so happy to see this!



Our thread mama has returned!!! I love following your FB posts but missed your wit and wisdom over here. 

While I'd love to talk diet and fitness; I see at least 2 posts about WDW trips in the next couple of months. I think we need a trip roll call and some Peeps meets! I've gotten to meet up with Kat a few times and would love to meet everyone else too!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi UtahMama! Glad to see you back here. 

 I think cold water actually *increases* your metabolism, so if you like your water cold, go for it. Here's an article on ways to increase metabolism http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/36834...takes-slow-down-your-metabolism/#.TwZ8e0phSGs

So while it's true that a calorie is a calorie, in terms of weight loss, some calories are better for satisfaction, craving control etc. If you're okay on your calorie intake and feel satisfied, then no worries, but if you're trying to control calories and feel starved, deprived, etc, then it's good to look at what you're taking in. That's why I need the reminder on the protein. When I snack on carbs at work, I find I keep going back to the cupboard. If I bring an extra protein (string cheese, yogurt, turkey), I tend to feel more satisfied.


----------



## punkin413

Weigh in time!  I'm down -1.6 pounds today.  I haven't started exercising yet (due to some back issues that seem to be better now) - gonna go rejoin the gym today at lunch.  The gym I go to has a great deal - it's called the "lunch club" and it's only $45 for 3 months but you can only go there Monday-Friday from 11:00am to 2:00pm, but that's what I needed b/c I work out at lunch so it was perfect for me.  But the only catch is your membership expires every 3 months.  Mine expired back in December so I need to renew.  Anyway, I'm happy with 1.6 pounds with no exercise.  Maybe it'll be even more when I start being more active!  I think 1 pound a week is a reasonable and healthy goal.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> D'oh! The very first (and best) part of my last post got deleted so you all didn't get to read how I've lost and kept off about 10 lbs since starting my new job in June!  Then I basically said that it has tapered off now that my body is getting used to less snacks during the day and all the walking on the job.
> 
> I downloaded the loseit app.  I had actually had it on my iphone but its way more fun (i.e. bigger) on my ipad.  I don't know how I didn't realize it did all it does  Definitely seems easy to use and I could potentially be almost 50 lbs down by my cruise if I followed the 2lbs a week plan.  I like those odds!  I haven't set up my official account but when I do I will let you know.  I'm still subscribed to WW online but I'll give this a week and see which I like better for the long run.



I was a weight watcher online member for the longest time.  I had success with weight watchers but what annoyed me about weight watchers was I always seemed to run out of points by like 4pm but calorie wise I had only eaten like 800 calories. especially since I worked out it was hard to understand how many points more I could have and I felt like I was always starving on weight watchers because of it.

Weight watchers def works my mom is a lifetime member, it just doesnt work for me.

Since using Lose It I have cancelled my weight watcher membership it really does work and it's free so you can not beat that.



dwheatl said:


> Hi UtahMama! Glad to see you back here.
> 
> I think cold water actually *increases* your metabolism, so if you like your water cold, go for it. Here's an article on ways to increase metabolism http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/36834...takes-slow-down-your-metabolism/#.TwZ8e0phSGs
> 
> So while it's true that a calorie is a calorie, in terms of weight loss, some calories are better for satisfaction, craving control etc. If you're okay on your calorie intake and feel satisfied, then no worries, but if you're trying to control calories and feel starved, deprived, etc, then it's good to look at what you're taking in. That's why I need the reminder on the protein. When I snack on carbs at work, I find I keep going back to the cupboard. If I bring an extra protein (string cheese, yogurt, turkey), I tend to feel more satisfied.



I agree with you that certain foods are better than others with controling cravings.  



punkin413 said:


> Weigh in time!  I'm down -1.6 pounds today.  I haven't started exercising yet (due to some back issues that seem to be better now) - gonna go rejoin the gym today at lunch.  The gym I go to has a great deal - it's called the "lunch club" and it's only $45 for 3 months but you can only go there Monday-Friday from 11:00am to 2:00pm, but that's what I needed b/c I work out at lunch so it was perfect for me.  But the only catch is your membership expires every 3 months.  Mine expired back in December so I need to renew.  Anyway, I'm happy with 1.6 pounds with no exercise.  Maybe it'll be even more when I start being more active!  I think 1 pound a week is a reasonable and healthy goal.  Good luck to everyone!



Hey Dawn great weight in! I agree 1 pound a week is what I strive for as well. If it more than a pound terrific! but I do not get disappointed if it not more than a pound I rather lose it slow anyway than fast it stays off better than way imo


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> Weigh in time!  I'm down -1.6 pounds today.  I haven't started exercising yet (due to some back issues that seem to be better now) - gonna go rejoin the gym today at lunch.  The gym I go to has a great deal - it's called the "lunch club" and it's only $45 for 3 months but you can only go there Monday-Friday from 11:00am to 2:00pm, but that's what I needed b/c I work out at lunch so it was perfect for me.  But the only catch is your membership expires every 3 months.  Mine expired back in December so I need to renew.  Anyway, I'm happy with 1.6 pounds with no exercise.  Maybe it'll be even more when I start being more active!  I think 1 pound a week is a reasonable and healthy goal.  Good luck to everyone!



Wooo hoo! That's awesome, Dawn!  The lunch club deal at your gym sounds like a really good deal, too. You got this! 




I am a *SAMER* from Tuesday. I have been doing small workouts, but not eating exactly like I should, so I really can't complain about anything. 


When is everyone going to Disney World again?


----------



## LMO429

I am down -2.8 pounds it's mostly holiday bloat but Ill take it


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

LMO429 said:


> I am down -2.8 pounds it's mostly holiday bloat but Ill take it



That's GREAT!


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> When is everyone going to Disney World again?



May 2013.  Yes, over a year!  We decided we needed to cool it on Disney World until Seth can actually beg us to go there.  We spend too much on our vacations there and we have a college fund to worry about now.  We'll probably do a beach vacation this year, maybe early fall.  I want to get back down to the gulf...love it there.  Maybe somewhere near Destin.  And our 10-year anniversary is in April, so possibly just a quick weekend away then.  We'll see.  You?


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> May 2013.  Yes, over a year!  We decided we needed to cool it on Disney World until Seth can actually beg us to go there.  We spend too much on our vacations there and we have a college fund to worry about now.  We'll probably do a beach vacation this year, maybe early fall.  I want to get back down to the gulf...love it there.  Maybe somewhere near Destin.  And our 10-year anniversary is in April, so possibly just a quick weekend away then.  We'll see.  You?



I will be back in Disneyworld May of this year so I only have 4 months to go.  While I love Disneyworld with each trip I take I find the quality of our resort to be seriously lacking.  This past trip we were originally suppose to stay at the beach club and after 2 rooms changes there due to the rooms being runned down we had to transfer to the yacht club.  I just feel as of late the discounts for disney world are seriously lacking and I wound up paying full price last trip (the dining plan didnt pay for myself and my husband) and what I got in return in terms of the resort were not worth the prices i paid for our trip.  I tend to get super picky when I am paying almost 400 dollars for a room.  While the cast members were super nice during our incident it doesnt change the fact that I feel disney is charging top dollar but seems to be giving back less in return. So like you I am having a harder time justifying the cost for a disneyworld trip.  And until fantasyland is done i have been going so often there is not enough to keep drawing me back.  This upcoming trip is different we are taking my neices and nephew for their first time and I would not miss that for the world that is the only reason why I am going back so soon.

Our last trip we did a split stay at universal and i cant believe i am going to say this but our stay at universal was a million times better than disney


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am going to WDW January 15-19 and April 1 -8.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> May 2013.  Yes, over a year!  We decided we needed to cool it on Disney World until Seth can actually beg us to go there.  We spend too much on our vacations there and we have a college fund to worry about now.  We'll probably do a beach vacation this year, maybe early fall.  I want to get back down to the gulf...love it there.  Maybe somewhere near Destin.  And our 10-year anniversary is in April, so possibly just a quick weekend away then.  We'll see.  You?



We're in the same boat. My husband just transferred jobs this week, so with the switch over the new location, he now only has a week vacation to use instead of the usual 2 weeks. We are going to Cancun in March with my MIL and husband's Grandma. I am definitely looking forward to that vacation... sun & fun!! But with us going there, it looks like Disney is probably on hold until next year. 

Plus, we can use my MIL's timeshare to book a DVC 1 or 2 bedroom in 2013. So, I'm thinking that it's in our best interest to wait until next year. It's killing me to wait, but it will go by fast. We will be saving SO much money, too since we won't be paying for a room. (AND IT'S A DVC RESORT!!!) Now when in 2013, I don't know! 



LMO429 said:


> Our last trip we did a split stay at universal and i cant believe i am going to say this but our stay at universal was a million times better than disney



I want to do Universal... the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is calling my name!

I'm sorry yall had issues with the rooms. 




pixie dust 112 said:


> I am going to WDW January 15-19 and April 1 -8.



Awesome! Your first trip is coming up SO SOON!


----------



## punkin413

We're doing Universal next trip, too.  Well, at least Islands of Adventure.  There's not really anything at Universal I want to see except Shrek and I'm not paying to go there just to see that.  But I am DYING to see the Harry Potter stuff.  Ray's nephew and sister are HP FANATICS so they are going with us.  I say "us."  Ray is sitting this one out.  It's gonna be me, Seth, my mom, Ray's sister and nephew.  My mom hasn't been to Disney since 1972 so she is due for a trip!    I think she and I are gonna do EPCOT while Ray's sis and nephew go to see HP for a second day.  I love HP but not like them and I think one day will suffice for me.  And we'll do MK, of course.  Trying to decide between DHS and AK for our third Disney park.  We have time for 4 parks and HP will take a day of that.  I might get a park hopper and do a morning at AK and afternoon/evening at DHS.  We'll see.  Anyway, it's over a year away so no definite plans yet.  But that's the general idea.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> We're doing Universal next trip, too.  Well, at least Islands of Adventure.  There's not really anything at Universal I want to see except Shrek and I'm not paying to go there just to see that.  But I am DYING to see the Harry Potter stuff.  Ray's nephew and sister are HP FANATICS so they are going with us.  I say "us."  Ray is sitting this one out.  It's gonna be me, Seth, my mom, Ray's sister and nephew.  My mom hasn't been to Disney since 1972 so she is due for a trip!    I think she and I are gonna do EPCOT while Ray's sis and nephew go to see HP for a second day.  I love HP but not like them and I think one day will suffice for me.  And we'll do MK, of course.  Trying to decide between DHS and AK for our third Disney park.  We have time for 4 parks and HP will take a day of that.  I might get a park hopper and do a morning at AK and afternoon/evening at DHS.  We'll see.  Anyway, it's over a year away so no definite plans yet.  But that's the general idea.




It's never too early to start planning!  Ray isn't going with yall at all on the trip? Or just not to Universal?


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> It's never too early to start planning!  Ray isn't going with yall at all on the trip? Or just not to Universal?



Nope, not at all.  He said he needed a Disney break...like a 4-year Disney break.    That's fine with me, as long as he knows I'm still gonna go like every other year.  And he was fine with that.  He likes Disney but I think he's just had his fill over the past 5 years.  And I don't want to torture the poor guy!  We are planning on a big trip again when Seth is 5, so 2015.  I'm thinking December - I want to go back to see the Christmas stuff again!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> I am down -2.8 pounds it's mostly holiday bloat but Ill take it



I'm down -2.4 pounds but it's also holiday bloat. There were a few days during the holidays where I ate so much, I felt sick. 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> When is everyone going to Disney World again?


We haven't set a date yet, but some time this summer. Have to coordinate with our adult offspring to do the planning. 
My mom loved to travel, but in her later years, couldn't get around, so she watched the travel channel and lived vicariously. She saw "Beaches and Cream" on a WDW show, and told me that, when she died, I had to take my family there and eat the giant ice cream sundae(Kitchen sink) in her memory. So that's the plan.
We also are going to DL next month for my fiftieth b-day. 2 of my sisters and their husbands, 1 of my brothers and his girlfriend, and my 2 kids and their s.o.'s are coming. Can't wait!



LMO429 said:


> While the cast members were super nice during our incident it doesnt change the fact that I feel disney is charging top dollar but seems to be giving back less in return. So like you I am having a harder time justifying the cost for a disneyworld trip.


That is the same with the hotels at DL. Fortunately, so many of the hotels in walking distance to DL are not disney, and do not charge Disney prices.

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## pixie dust 112

EEK!  I did my starting weigh in this morning!

So I was right my "surprise" birthday party was last night!    I have to say my DH with the assistance of my daughters did the most amazing job.  It was a beautiful party.  He held the dinner at a local Italian restaurant that is absolutely beautiful and classy, yet totally comfortable at he same time.  My Mom and all my brothers and sisters (There are 7 kids in my family) were there with their families.  There were also several friends who were there.  The decorations were just beautiful and the atmosphere was wonderful.  I have to say it really was the perfect party for me.  They put a lot of thought into it!  Now another challenge....I got so many gift certificates to local restaurants!!!!  I figure I will try to space them out over the year!  My to favorites were to totally opposite ends of the spectrum.  One was to a local restaurant/bar that is just kind of a neighborhood gathering place, dinners, pizza, about 30 televisions with different sports games on! Kind of like our version of cheers (but not as fancy).  The other is to the Culinary Institute of America.  I don;t know if any of you have ever heard of it, but it is one of the premier culinary schools, if not the premier culinary school in the country.  They have several restaurants on site ( Hey the students have to practice somewhere) and nothing comes out of a kitchen if it is not perfect.  Very high brow kind of place.


----------



## dwheatl

PD - So glad you enjoyed your party. As for the gift cards, I was just telling DH that I thought we should be able to go out for one nice dinner a month, even when dieting. It might mean bringing half the dinner home, working out a little more consistently, etc, but I think I would do better overall because I wouldn't feel deprived. Sometimes I binge on stuff that's not very good, and not very satisfying, but it comes out of a pity party. Having a really enjoyable, relaxing meal to look forward to could be a good incentive to follow my plan the rest of the month.
Any cards that you really don't think you could use, you can regift or donate.


----------



## LMO429

lauren_elizabeth said:


> We're in the same boat. My husband just transferred jobs this week, so with the switch over the new location, he now only has a week vacation to use instead of the usual 2 weeks. We are going to Cancun in March with my MIL and husband's Grandma. I am definitely looking forward to that vacation... sun & fun!! But with us going there, it looks like Disney is probably on hold until next year.
> 
> Plus, we can use my MIL's timeshare to book a DVC 1 or 2 bedroom in 2013. So, I'm thinking that it's in our best interest to wait until next year. It's killing me to wait, but it will go by fast. We will be saving SO much money, too since we won't be paying for a room. (AND IT'S A DVC RESORT!!!) Now when in 2013, I don't know!
> 
> Time for me lately seems to fly and even though you can not get to wdw this year by the time you go in 2013 fantasyland will be complete and probably all the details will be finalized by then.
> 
> I want to do Universal... the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is calling my name!
> 
> I'm sorry yall had issues with the rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Your first trip is coming up SO SOON!





punkin413 said:


> We're doing Universal next trip, too.  Well, at least Islands of Adventure.  There's not really anything at Universal I want to see except Shrek and I'm not paying to go there just to see that.  But I am DYING to see the Harry Potter stuff.  Ray's nephew and sister are HP FANATICS so they are going with us.  I say "us."  Ray is sitting this one out.  It's gonna be me, Seth, my mom, Ray's sister and nephew.  My mom hasn't been to Disney since 1972 so she is due for a trip!    I think she and I are gonna do EPCOT while Ray's sis and nephew go to see HP for a second day.  I love HP but not like them and I think one day will suffice for me.  And we'll do MK, of course.  Trying to decide between DHS and AK for our third Disney park.  We have time for 4 parks and HP will take a day of that.  I might get a park hopper and do a morning at AK and afternoon/evening at DHS.  We'll see.  Anyway, it's over a year away so no definite plans yet.  But that's the general idea.



I had zero interest about staying on site at universal in fact I just wanted to do disney our entire trip, but my husband really wanted to experience universal and since he goes to disney all the time with me I decided it was only fair to stay onsite at universal for him.  I really can not believe how much I loved it there considering I am such a huge disney fan.

Harry Potter is truly amazing. I never read the books saw the movies was not a fan by any stretch of the imagination. That being said that part of the park is just hands down amazing for me not knowing all the cool details of the movie and books I can only imagine how incredible it is for someone that is a huge fan.  I am a HUGE disney fan but that Harry Potter land imo beats any themed area in all of walt disney world you truly feel immersed.

We stayed 3 nights at Universal and every morning we used the hour to gain access to Harry Potter to our advantage on the last morning we just grabbed some butter beers and people watched and soaked it all in I didnt want to leave it really is that great. You might be surprised you 1 day might not be enough there especially if you do not want to rush through it.

I had the same attitude as you when it came to the universal side of the park I had no interest and I was pleasantly surprised on much we enjoyed it..that being said we do not have children so it would probably be different if that was the case.  I think staying on site at universal for a night or 2 is so worth it just for the different experience. Not having to wait on lines for rides, walking up to restaurants without having to make an adr without reservations, no lines for characters, actually having the time for a pool break because we never had to worry about extended waiting time for rides was just truly refreshing for us. The difference between universal and disney for me is the magic it just doesnt have that disney spark, but with harry potter now there is def something more special about it.

They need some fireworks over hogwarts nightly I think that would be an awesome idea.

anyway you cant go wrong with what you are deciding to do its something different to do for sure.


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> EEK!  I did my starting weigh in this morning!
> 
> So I was right my "surprise" birthday party was last night!    I have to say my DH with the assistance of my daughters did the most amazing job.  It was a beautiful party.  He held the dinner at a local Italian restaurant that is absolutely beautiful and classy, yet totally comfortable at he same time.  My Mom and all my brothers and sisters (There are 7 kids in my family) were there with their families.  There were also several friends who were there.  The decorations were just beautiful and the atmosphere was wonderful.  I have to say it really was the perfect party for me.  They put a lot of thought into it!  Now another challenge....I got so many gift certificates to local restaurants!!!!  I figure I will try to space them out over the year!  My to favorites were to totally opposite ends of the spectrum.  One was to a local restaurant/bar that is just kind of a neighborhood gathering place, dinners, pizza, about 30 televisions with different sports games on! Kind of like our version of cheers (but not as fancy).  The other is to the Culinary Institute of America.  I don;t know if any of you have ever heard of it, but it is one of the premier culinary schools, if not the premier culinary school in the country.  They have several restaurants on site ( Hey the students have to practice somewhere) and nothing comes out of a kitchen if it is not perfect.  Very high brow kind of place.



So glad you had such a wonderful surprise party!



dwheatl said:


> PD - So glad you enjoyed your party. As for the gift cards, I was just telling DH that I thought we should be able to go out for one nice dinner a month, even when dieting. It might mean bringing half the dinner home, working out a little more consistently, etc, but I think I would do better overall because I wouldn't feel deprived. Sometimes I binge on stuff that's not very good, and not very satisfying, but it comes out of a pity party. Having a really enjoyable, relaxing meal to look forward to could be a good incentive to follow my plan the rest of the month.
> Any cards that you really don't think you could use, you can regift or donate.



I like your idea of giving yourself a meal to look forward to.  I read somewhere that it's actually a good thing to eat alot of calories every 3 to 4 weeks when you are consistently dieting because it actually boosts your metabolism


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps! I feel like poop.  Really hoping this cold gets better by tomorrow so I can make it through the work day.  

Went to Target yesterday and bought 2 workout DVDs...the Skinnygirl workout (Bethenny Frankel) and a 4-DVD dancercise set (I love dancing).  Plus went to the farmer's market and got tons of fresh fruits and veggies.  

Happy Birthday PD! Glad you enjoyed your party!

I bought an AP in September and have only used it twice, like 2 actual days, so I really need to head back so I can attempt to get my money's worth, but no idea when I'll be able to do it.  I can't really take time off work and I'm also trying to save money, but I'm sure I'll make it there a few times in the next 9 months.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## punkin413

LMO - thanks for the insight on Universal/IOA.  I'm looking forward to it.  I had no interest in the books but my friend Erin, who is sort of my reading buddy, kept bugging me to read it.  After I saw the Half-Blood Prince, I knew there was only 1 more movie left so I gave in and tried to get through the 7 books before the Deathly Hallows Part 2 came out.  I didn't make it b/c I got pregnant in the middle of reading them and started reading baby books instead.    But finished the last book about a month ago, so I *almost* made it.  Anyway, if you enjoy reading I'd highly recommend them.  They are amazing books.  You'll fly through the first 3.  And once you hit number 5 you won't be able to put them down.  I'm so excited to see the WWoHP b/c now I'm really into all of it.  And the good news is my mom will be with us so she can watch Seth while we play there.  He will only be 2.5 then so he won't be into that stuff yet, and she doesn't give a flip about HP.  She'll probably spend some time in the Dr. Suess area (even though I do want to see that too) while we were taking our time in the HP area.  Fireworks there would be awesome!  

We are gonna stay in a condo off site where I've stayed before.  The guy owns like 5 condos and they are all beautiful and he only charges $129/night....can't beat that, especially when splitting it 3 ways!  This is the one we have reserved:

http://amazingdisneyhomes.com/Homes/TheLionKings.html

And yes, we already have it reserved 1.5 years out!  But the reason is b/c we originally were gonna go May 2012 but we decided to postpone a year.  So we had reserved it for the 2012 trip and his policy is you don't lose any deposit money as long as you re-book within 3 years.  So we rescheduled the date.  Anyway, I'm excited about it.  Especially having my mom there.  Like I said, she hasn't been in ages.  My dad was the one that always took us to Disney as a kid (they split up when I was 4).

Shannon - hope you feel better!


----------



## ADznyDrmr

Hi All! Last year, from Jan-May, I lost 40 lbs! I was so proud, and felt so much better, but then I started slacking  and as of this past weigh-in I have gained almost 20 of it back. The willpower has been even more elusive to me this time around, but even when I mess up really bad, I'm trying not to let myself go the "Oh well, might as well give up!" route.  I have a low goal of only 1 lb/week, and in addition to joining Lose It and Spark, I'm also trying to force some exercise in there as well. I'm an emotional eater and have been under tons of stress lately, with a new job (two jobs now = 62 hrs/week), the kids being sick a lot, and DH getting laid off. It's been tough for me to plan healthy meals ahead of time, and tbh, it's too darn expensive to always be buying the healthy pre-packaged foods. Regardless, this needs to be done! I think it helps immensely to have "community" support, so in addition to joining a weight loss challenge at my new job, I'm also going to try to report in on this thread every week! I'm hoping by the time our October trip rolls around, I'll be healthier and happier...and be able to handle all that walking a little better than in the past LOL! GL to all of you!


----------



## pixie dust 112

ADznyDrmr  to the DisBoards and to this thread!  Sounds like your being very practical with the one pound a week goal!

Danielle ~ I like that eat out once a month idea!  I think I have enough gift certificates to do all those eating out meals for free throughout this year!


----------



## LMO429

ADznyDrmr said:


> Hi All! Last year, from Jan-May, I lost 40 lbs! I was so proud, and felt so much better, but then I started slacking  and as of this past weigh-in I have gained almost 20 of it back. The willpower has been even more elusive to me this time around, but even when I mess up really bad, I'm trying not to let myself go the "Oh well, might as well give up!" route.  I have a low goal of only 1 lb/week, and in addition to joining Lose It and Spark, I'm also trying to force some exercise in there as well. I'm an emotional eater and have been under tons of stress lately, with a new job (two jobs now = 62 hrs/week), the kids being sick a lot, and DH getting laid off. It's been tough for me to plan healthy meals ahead of time, and tbh, it's too darn expensive to always be buying the healthy pre-packaged foods. Regardless, this needs to be done! I think it helps immensely to have "community" support, so in addition to joining a weight loss challenge at my new job, I'm also going to try to report in on this thread every week! I'm hoping by the time our October trip rolls around, I'll be healthier and happier...and be able to handle all that walking a little better than in the past LOL! GL to all of you!



WELCOME!  we are here for you!


----------



## LMO429

How was everyone weekend?! Lot's of get togethers watching football but I really did pretty well considering all the bad foods in front of me.  Even kept up with my water consumption.

Yesterday was a rest day from insanity and I really needed it.

Week 2 starts today of Insanity wish me luck its so hard but I will finsih it its only 63 day program


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> How was everyone weekend?! Lot's of get togethers watching football but I really did pretty well considering all the bad foods in front of me.  Even kept up with my water consumption.
> 
> Yesterday was a rest day from insanity and I really needed it.
> 
> Week 2 starts today of Insanity wish me luck its so hard but I will finsih it its only 63 day program



Awesome!   Weekends can definitely be hard.

I've stayed true to path since last Wed, and am down 7 lbs.   A good portion of that is water weight, I'm sure, so I am rather considering today to be my starting weigh-in.   I like to weigh in on Monday AM as I think it helps me stay on track better during the weekends.  

However, I got a good bloat weight weigh-in in place for our department diet challenge, so that's good anyhow.  


I'm doing a low carb version of "eat clean".  Very little processed foods, with a focus on lean meats, veggies, dairy, and healthy fats.


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> How was everyone weekend?! Lot's of get togethers watching football but I really did pretty well considering all the bad foods in front of me.  Even kept up with my water consumption.
> 
> Yesterday was a rest day from insanity and I really needed it.
> 
> Week 2 starts today of Insanity wish me luck its so hard but I will finsih it its only 63 day program



Great!  I'm giving myself a break on weekends with keeping my calorie count - it's just too hard with chasing after Seth all day to remember to check the cals and right them down.  But I am still watching my portions and I have a good grip on what's high calorie so I avoid that kinda stuff.  

Just ran 1.5 miles on my lunch break - first time I've ran since late October and my calves are gonna hate me tomorrow but I feel awesome.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

So, it's been a long time since I posted. Almost a year I'm going to guess! I am glad that I can always come back to the WISH board and still find support even after so long! Instead of gaining the college freshmen 15 , I think I've lost it! Myself and a friend decided to become vegetarians in October, and it has almost been 4 months and I have done extremely well. I gave up meat cold turkey () and have been putting more vegetables and fruit into my daily diet, taking vitamins, working out. I feel a lot better about myself. Eventually I would like to become vegan, but I think that's still a few years out. 

My goal is to run a 5k sometime this Spring. Lately I have been running a mile straight on my treadmill which is great for me! Hopefully I will be getting a fold-up elliptical, which will be absolutely fantastic because that is the only real thing I can do while watching my favorite tv shows. I will be on that thing all the time!

I start Spring classes next week so my friend and I will be taking advantage of the FREE recreation center. I actually have a required fitness (lecture) class at the recreation center a few times a week, so how convenient is that? No excuses there!

I really came back because we have a WDW trip planned for the end of May and I'm desperately trying to get in better shape for it. I don't weigh anymore because I just care about how I look and feel, my weight never seems to change much from 150-160 anyway. I think I'm just a few pounds heavier than when we went in 2010, and it's going to be cliche, but my main goal is to have a pretty flat stomach before then. I'd, of course, like to be in good shape all around, but this is my focus now. I can just picture spending 2 wonderful weeks at WDW (hopefully run around the resort! ) in great shape and not feeling tired or too self-conscious while walking around in my tank tops.

Anyway, the plan! Ignoring this past week (been hanging out with friends before they move back to their dorms!), I've been doing about an hour of exercise every night. I switch between a wii boxing (which I love!), running on the treadmill, and a regular wii workout. Since we usually walk 10 miles at WDW, I'm trying to do as much walking as possible to get my feet ready. I will be starting class next week so I will be using their recreation center and I actually have a lunch break this semester instead of the 10 minutes between classes. I'm hoping to start packing some vegan lunches to take 3 days a week. The thought of trying to get abs is so daunting, I'm not sure what exercise is best!  

I noticed today that my appetite is definitely not what my mind makes it to be. I ate breakfast at 8 AM and usually I eat at 11:30 because my brain thinks it's lunchtime. Today I tried to recognize when I was about to eat and see if I was really hungry. I ended up not eating lunch until about 1-1:30. Had some chips and salsa around 6. It was really surprising how I didn't even care to eat when I stopped to think if I was actually hungry rather than eating by the clock. I've been keeping track water and today got in about 6 cups, and the day isn't over!

Basically I just wanted to post to say that I'd be coming in every once in awhile. It's easier to stay on top of things when there are other people to talk to! 
Ended up getting 5 miles on the treadmill today (1 mile running) and 15 minutes of boxing. Hope you all are having a good new year!


----------



## LMO429

Snow..so glad you are back! sounds like you have some wonderful healthy habits that you have developed.

I am the same way as you I try not to focus on the actual number I weigh but the progress and good habits I keep. I posted last week that is why I purchased a zero scale. It records your weight but only shows your weight in terms of -1 pounds +2 pound.  The scale has the option to show your actual weight as well but I do not use it that way.  I'm a scale avoider because I wear the number of the scale like a badge of burden so this has helped with that.

another way to track progress is measurements to and by how your clothes fit.

I might be in wdw same time as you..I will be may 15 to may 22


----------



## pixie dust 112

Snow~ when we started things back up here, I was thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.  I figured you must have started college...wow how time flies!  Glad you'll be checking in from time to time!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

LMO429 said:


> Snow..so glad you are back! sounds like you have some wonderful healthy habits that you have developed.
> 
> I am the same way as you I try not to focus on the actual number I weigh but the progress and good habits I keep. I posted last week that is why I purchased a zero scale. It records your weight but only shows your weight in terms of -1 pounds +2 pound.  The scale has the option to show your actual weight as well but I do not use it that way.  I'm a scale avoider because I wear the number of the scale like a badge of burden so this has helped with that.
> 
> another way to track progress is measurements to and by how your clothes fit.
> 
> I might be in wdw same time as you..I will be may 15 to may 22



That scale seems like a good idea! I exercise quite a bit so it's hard for me to believe that everything is fat. 160 is not bad by any means, but it's incredibly hard for me to lose weight, so there isn't a point of stressing myself to lose 30 pounds when I can weigh what I do and still look great.

I recently went through my closet and got rid of tons of clothes that I used to wear when I lost about 40 pounds sophomore year of high school. It was a bit upsetting at first, but then I realized that I'm not a girl anymore and there was no way I could fit into those jeans with my hips now! 

I bought some jeans before college started and a couple of them are starting to get pretty loose. That is the bad thing about going up and down, I get tired of buying clothes all the time! 

We will be there May 25-June 9, seems like we will be missing each other! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Snow~ when we started things back up here, I was thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.  I figured you must have started college...wow how time flies!  Glad you'll be checking in from time to time!



I appreciate that you thought about me! 
I know, time has been flying, this past semester seemed so long at the time, but when it was over I wondered what happened! 
For some reason I completely forgot about WISH, I was MIA from all the other DIS forums too until break. From what it looks like I should already get to start on my major in the Fall, I willl be going into graphic design and photography/film, I'm really excited. 

Already have gotten 5 cups of water in today. Relaxing at home until class starts back up. It's easy to continuously have a cup and straw in front of you while you read TRs and get your water in! I'm going to apologize ahead of time for my continuous rambling; I talk a lot. 

Apparently 5 miles was a little rough on my hip yesterday. Walking around the house there is some pain on my right side, nothing too bad. Skipping the running and walking today for some pilates and yoga.

I also have a question, if anyone has ever heard about drinking a cup of water every hour? I know the range is 6-8 cups, but on a health blog I read this and thought it was interesting. I got up the next day and tried it, but it was really a lot more difficult than I thought. After about 5 hours, I felt pretty sick, my stomach felt like it was bloated with water and I was going to the bathroom every 30 minutes. It felt like the only thing I was getting done was refilling my cup. I stopped after that, but I wondered how they came up with that conclusion?

eta: of course, just when I thought my rambling was over. I am very excited for my fitness class this semester. I don't like PE, I perfer doing things I like, but this is just a lecture about different muscles, workouts, etc so it'll be interesting. We are also required to get a physical test which tells us body fat, cardio ability and the like. I'm interested in finally seeing how my physical level compares!


----------



## LMO429

I find in the beginning when I drink alot of water I am constantly running to the bathroom as well.  But it's weird some days I feel like "omg! I got to go" and other times I do not, even if I am drinking the same amount of water which is weird.


----------



## dgbg100106

dgbg100106 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow is surgery day...  I will be in rehab for 6 weeks, so I am not sure how much I can do besides watch what I eat, but I will be here...



I am back home and feeling ok...  I will be out of work for 6 to 8 weeks so not much exercising can be done but I am trying to watch my food...


----------



## Wonders10

Holy cow! I'm sweating like a hoar in church right now! Day 3/3 on plan (huge deal for me) and I exercised yesterday and today! Yoga Tuesday and "dancer size" tonight). 

Thanks for reminding me of the lose it app...I'm loving it! Although I don't believe that 20 min yoga only burned 50 cals...


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Holy cow! I'm sweating like a hoar in church right now! Day 3/3 on plan (huge deal for me) and I exercised yesterday and today! Yoga Tuesday and "dancer size" tonight).
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the lose it app...I'm loving it! Although I don't believe that 20 min yoga only burned 50 cals...



So glad you like loseit.. send me a private message with your user name so we can be "friends" on lose it.com

i love lose it!


----------



## LMO429

I am down -1.6 pounds this week

Hope everyone has great weigh ins and a great weekend!


----------



## ADznyDrmr

LMO429 said:


> I am down -1.6 pounds this week
> 
> Hope everyone has great weigh ins and a great weekend!



That's fantastic! 

I'm up .4 lbs, so I had to put $1 in the jar at work. This has been a week full of birthday cake however...so I WILL do better this week!


----------



## punkin413

Hey, peeps!  It's been a crazy week so I haven't been around as much....sorry.  I weighed in this morning and I am down -.6 pounds.  Not much but I'll take it.  I started working out this week so I expected more, but then I remembered the whole theory of lactic acid being in the muscles after a work out and contributing to your weight.  From what I understand, part of the soreness we feel after a work out is lactic acid in your muscles.  Well, lactic acid is a liquid.  Therefore, it has to weigh something.  And when you're really sore, you have more lactic acid in your muscles, therefore making you weigh more.  I ran twice this week (so far - going to try to run again tomorrow depending on the weather) and I also did a work out with weights this week for the first time since before I was preggo.   I love weights, though, and I've missed them.  But needless to say, my muscles are very sore.  I concentrated on tummy, back, biceps and triceps and my upper body is pretty much crippled right now.  Anyway, I'm hoping that exercise has contributed to the fact that I didn't lose quite as much as I wanted to this week.  As my body gets used to the new exercises I'm doing, the lactic acid won't be so plentiful (hopefully) so it won't affect my weight (hopefully).  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Wonders10

I'm down 1.4 lbs this week! Im happy considering I've only been following my plan since Monday (4 full days).  Great job to all the losers! My next big challenge is going to be making it through the weekend and still eating right, always sooo hard for me.


----------



## pixie dust 112

-1.7 for me!


----------



## dwheatl

Down .9. I'm happy with it. I still don't feel in total control, but I did exercise daily.
Congrats to all the losers, and best of luck to everyone this coming week.


----------



## dgbg100106

down 4 pounds....

but then again, I am just sitting here on the couch doing nothing.  Waiting to heal.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Hi Peeps! 

I forgot to post yesterday, but I am a SAMER again! I don't know why I can't seem to lose a pound, but I really think that it's because I'm breastfeeding still. I was not and still am not one of those women that lose weight while nursing... I wish I was! It makes me hold on to weight like crazy. I don't gain, but I just seem to always stay the same. It's okay, though! 

Exciting news! We are going to Disney in December and I scored a great deal renting points from a DVC owner... 6 nights in a studio at AKL! (For less than the price of staying at a moderate resort!)  It's a value studio and I've been reading that you have a SUPER chance of scoring a savannah view with these! Anyone know about that?


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm late posting my results but it wasn't good..... my scale says I gained this week; gained a lot in fact.... but then it said I gained an entire lb by turning around. I always check my weight three times if I have moved my scale, just to make sure it's level and take the matching two out of three... but an entire lb from just turning around?? I'm thinking I need to change the battery. 

Great gob to the losers and samers this week; you're doing so much better than I am.


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am off to Disney in the morning!  Here's hoping I walk off more calories than I consume!  I'll be back before weigh in!  Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> I am off to Disney in the morning!  Here's hoping I walk off more calories than I consume!  I'll be back before weigh in!  Have a great week, everyone!



PD. Have a wonderful time limey...


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> Hey, peeps!  It's been a crazy week so I haven't been around as much....sorry.  I weighed in this morning and I am down -.6 pounds.  Not much but I'll take it.  I started working out this week so I expected more, but then I remembered the whole theory of lactic acid being in the muscles after a work out and contributing to your weight.  From what I understand, part of the soreness we feel after a work out is lactic acid in your muscles.  Well, lactic acid is a liquid.  Therefore, it has to weigh something.  And when you're really sore, you have more lactic acid in your muscles, therefore making you weigh more.  I ran twice this week (so far - going to try to run again tomorrow depending on the weather) and I also did a work out with weights this week for the first time since before I was preggo.   I love weights, though, and I've missed them.  But needless to say, my muscles are very sore.  I concentrated on tummy, back, biceps and triceps and my upper body is pretty much crippled right now.  Anyway, I'm hoping that exercise has contributed to the fact that I didn't lose quite as much as I wanted to this week.  As my body gets used to the new exercises I'm doing, the lactic acid won't be so plentiful (hopefully) so it won't affect my weight (hopefully).  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!



Nice work on getting back into an exercise routine.  I agree with you about the lactic acid that happens to me as well when I start a new work out routine as well.  But Hey you did still lose weight!!! 



Wonders10 said:


> I'm down 1.4 lbs this week! Im happy considering I've only been following my plan since Monday (4 full days).  Great job to all the losers! My next big challenge is going to be making it through the weekend and still eating right, always sooo hard for me.



1.4 is a great weigth loss! Nice week! Weekends are hard for me as well. so far so good got to get through another day of football eating! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> -1.7 for me!



AWESOME! 



dwheatl said:


> Down .9. I'm happy with it. I still don't feel in total control, but I did exercise daily.
> Congrats to all the losers, and best of luck to everyone this coming week.



SWEET LOSS 



dgbg100106 said:


> down 4 pounds....
> 
> but then again, I am just sitting here on the couch doing nothing.  Waiting to heal.



WOW 4 pounds!! YES!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I forgot to post yesterday, but I am a SAMER again! I don't know why I can't seem to lose a pound, but I really think that it's because I'm breastfeeding still. I was not and still am not one of those women that lose weight while nursing... I wish I was! It makes me hold on to weight like crazy. I don't gain, but I just seem to always stay the same. It's okay, though!
> 
> Exciting news! We are going to Disney in December and I scored a great deal renting points from a DVC owner... 6 nights in a studio at AKL! (For less than the price of staying at a moderate resort!)  It's a value studio and I've been reading that you have a SUPER chance of scoring a savannah view with these! Anyone know about that?



I so want to stay at AKL I heard it's amazing. I am such an epcot junkie resort stayer (is that even a word! lmao)



mousehouselover said:


> I'm late posting my results but it wasn't good..... my scale says I gained this week; gained a lot in fact.... but then it said I gained an entire lb by turning around. I always check my weight three times if I have moved my scale, just to make sure it's level and take the matching two out of three... but an entire lb from just turning around?? I'm thinking I need to change the battery.
> 
> Great gob to the losers and samers this week; you're doing so much better than I am.





pixie dust 112 said:


> I am off to Disney in the morning!  Here's hoping I walk off more calories than I consume!  I'll be back before weigh in!  Have a great week, everyone!



No worries about gaining weight you are here and being consistent. And who knows like you said the batteries might be bad! stick with it we are here for you


----------



## LMO429

PIXIE!!! have an amazing time in walt disney world!!! IM SO JEALOUS! oh calories dont count there everyone knows that!


----------



## HockeyKat

pixie dust 112 said:


> I am off to Disney in the morning!  Here's hoping I walk off more calories than I consume!  I'll be back before weigh in!  Have a great week, everyone!



Have a great time!!


I am down about 2.4 lbs from last week, and a total of 9.4 since recommitting on Jan 4th.   Official weigh-in tomorrow AM, though, so who knows.   I always seem to weigh a bit less on Sunday AM, maybe because it's longer since I ate the night before?   Maybe I should do my official weighin on Sundays.  

I also need to stop weighing every day...


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I totally missed posting on Friday, but I am -3.2.  Been on WW and my big thing has been tracking everything.  I never realized how much that would help, but it has. As a result, I realized how much water I have NOT been drinking, and have tried to drink more.  Hoping this week is on trend with this past week.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

Hey everyone!!  

I've been on the Dis for a few years now, and to the WISH forums a couple of times.  I really need help and support.

I just got on the scales for the first time in a LONG time and I was at my highest weight ever (except pregnancy weight) 242 

I NEED help!  I'm almost 37, and I've been there, tried that with most diets.  I totally understand that it needs to less calories in and more calories spent, BUT I need a game plan.  

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!!  Karen


----------



## dwheatl

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I've been on the Dis for a few years now, and to the WISH forums a couple of times.  I really need help and support.
> 
> I just got on the scales for the first time in a LONG time and I was at my highest weight ever (except pregnancy weight) 242
> 
> I NEED help!  I'm almost 37, and I've been there, tried that with most diets.  I totally understand that it needs to less calories in and more calories spent, BUT I need a game plan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  Karen


Welcome, Karen. I think you'll find a variety of plans to choose from on here. I lost most of my weight with Weight Watchers, have used Nutrisystem when I got way off track, and will be starting back with Sparkpeople next week. Whatever you choose, you'll want to a)keep track of what you eat, b)drink your water, and c)commit to exercise regularly. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## LMO429

Quick ? for everyone for those of you that had groceries delivered to your hotel in disney.  Which service did you use.


----------



## LMO429

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I've been on the Dis for a few years now, and to the WISH forums a couple of times.  I really need help and support.
> 
> I just got on the scales for the first time in a LONG time and I was at my highest weight ever (except pregnancy weight) 242
> 
> I NEED help!  I'm almost 37, and I've been there, tried that with most diets.  I totally understand that it needs to less calories in and more calories spent, BUT I need a game plan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  Karen



Welcome!!! We are here for you!!! I have been on every diet too. Currently I am doing LOSE IT.com its free its calories in calories out.

This forum is great for support and I use lose it to count calories.  I like lose it because you can eat what you want.  

Take it slow and go day by day and set mini goals for yourself.

the motto here is "slow and steady wins the race!"


----------



## punkin413

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I've been on the Dis for a few years now, and to the WISH forums a couple of times.  I really need help and support.
> 
> I just got on the scales for the first time in a LONG time and I was at my highest weight ever (except pregnancy weight) 242
> 
> I NEED help!  I'm almost 37, and I've been there, tried that with most diets.  I totally understand that it needs to less calories in and more calories spent, BUT I need a game plan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  Karen



Welcome!  As LMO said, slow and steady wins the race!  In my opinion, when you lose it fast, you gain it back just as fast.  1 pound a week is my goal.  I lost 30 pounds in 2007 by counting calories (your goal weight x 12 = daily calorie intake), drinking tons of water and exercise 3-4 times a week.  Oh, and we generally weigh in every Friday.  Good luck!



LMO429 said:


> Quick ? for everyone for those of you that had groceries delivered to your hotel in disney.  Which service did you use.



I used Garden Grocer last trip and loved them.


----------



## LMO429

Dawn, if you order things like milk etc does disney store it for you.  I would rather not have to wait around to have to have it delivered


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Dawn, if you order things like milk etc does disney store it for you.  I would rather not have to wait around to have to have it delivered



At WL they did and then bell services brought up the entire order (which was a good bit....Seth needs milk, juice, etc.) when I called them.  I'd check with the resort you're staying at to be sure but I had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

i just did a lean legs pyramid. 

~ 20 squats
~ 30 lunges
~ 40 toe touches (head forward, legs straight, bend down & touch your toes)
~ 50 second wall sit
~ 100 seconds jumping jacks
~ 50 second wall sit
~ 40 toe touches
~ 30 lunges
~ 20 squats

my legs are shaking!


----------



## HockeyKat

Disney has refrigerated storage at most if not all resorts.

We drive so have never ordered, though we have had bell services store our refrigerated groceries if our room wasn't ready.  



Official weigh-in had me down 4 lbs from last week!


Also, I am drinking an amazing sugar free strawberry daiquiri right now.   I got an immersion blender for Christmas.   You add rum, some crushed ice, water, and a blend of lime margarita and strawberry sugar free drink mixes, and a dash of mandarin orange sparkling water, and blend. 

I get the drink mixes at Walmart for $2 per box, as well as the sparkling water.  

Only calories are from the rum!  

You can do the same thing with tequila and make a margarita.


----------



## Wonders10

Kat, did you get the Vitamix? I just ordered one and cannot wait to try it! I think it will really help me get more fruits and veggies in, plus the overall health benefits (not just weight loss).

Made it through Monday, including a quick stop at the grocery where I didn't buy anything naughty.  Drank all my water and am ready for Tuesday!


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

Day 1...

Eating = BAD, well 2 out of three were bad.  : (

BUT...I'm here.  Thats a good thing.  I added Couch to 5K to my phone as well as a food tracking app, and I ordered a workout DVD from Amazon.

I'm really hopeful to get hired on permanent by my new job, because they have gym membership reimbursement of $300/year.  You could also use that money to get a piece of workout equipment.  That would be awesome, as I pass 2 or 3 quality gyms on my way to work.  

I did drink a liter of water today.  My big problems right now are I just started my job and I haven't been fully trained yet.  So I have LOTS of downtime to just sit in my cubicle and think about eating and a fully stocked cafeteria very close.    Then at home, the heating element just went out yesterday in my oven which made fast food my logical choice for dinner tonight.  BOOOO

So, tomorrow I must do better.  I pledge more water, exercise of some sort and to report back tomorrow night.  I'll see ya then 

Thanks for your support!  Karen


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> Kat, did you get the Vitamix? I just ordered one and cannot wait to try it! I think it will really help me get more fruits and veggies in, plus the overall health benefits (not just weight loss).
> 
> Made it through Monday, including a quick stop at the grocery where I didn't buy anything naughty.  Drank all my water and am ready for Tuesday!



Nope, it's a cuisanart, like so: http://www.cuisinartwebstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=CUI+CSB-76BC&trk_src_ss=CUPPAYPCWEBMACSS&kw={keyword}

Considerably less expensive, I think?  It really does make a restaurant quality frozen drink, assuming you use already crushed ice and not cubes.  

I actually bought it to make smoothies, protein shakes, and soups, but the frozen drinks are good too!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Got in 4 miles on my treadmill yesterday, only planned for 1-1.5, but after 2 days of rest I was ready to go! Also got in some weights and yoga.

Today was pretty good. Found out I could get my fitness pal on my ipod for free so I tracked all my meals and calories. It is really cool! I think I will start weighing just to see if I am actually overeating. Calorie counting is a hassle, but this makes it really easy. I love the barcode scanner. Got in some weights, and a good boxing workout on the wii with some hula hooping (so fun, I am a hula hooping machine). Found a workout watch I bought a couple years ago, it tracks calories while doing cardio, used it tonight and I love it!

Will weigh tomorrow and see if I drop any weight following my calorie count this week, I start class tomorrow and we are getting a tour of the recreation center, aka, my new home. Hope you all are having a good week!


----------



## dgbg100106

::Snow_White:: said:


> Got in 4 miles on my treadmill yesterday, only planned for 1-1.5, but after 2 days of rest I was ready to go! Also got in some weights and yoga.
> 
> Today was pretty good. Found out I could get my fitness pal on my ipod for free so I tracked all my meals and calories. It is really cool! I think I will start weighing just to see if I am actually overeating. Calorie counting is a hassle, but this makes it really easy. I love the barcode scanner. Got in some weights, and a good boxing workout on the wii with some hula hooping (so fun, I am a hula hooping machine). Found a workout watch I bought a couple years ago, it tracks calories while doing cardio, used it tonight and I love it!
> 
> Will weigh tomorrow and see if I drop any weight following my calorie count this week, I start class tomorrow and we are getting a tour of the recreation center, aka, my new home. Hope you all are having a good week!



Great job on the treadmill..


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

LittleBoPeep said:


> I totally missed posting on Friday, but I am -3.2.  Been on WW and my big thing has been tracking everything.  I never realized how much that would help, but it has. As a result, I realized how much water I have NOT been drinking, and have tried to drink more.  Hoping this week is on trend with this past week.  Good luck to everyone!



Way to go! That's awesome! 

I don't drink enough water either.



CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I've been on the Dis for a few years now, and to the WISH forums a couple of times.  I really need help and support.
> 
> I just got on the scales for the first time in a LONG time and I was at my highest weight ever (except pregnancy weight) 242
> 
> I NEED help!  I'm almost 37, and I've been there, tried that with most diets.  I totally understand that it needs to less calories in and more calories spent, BUT I need a game plan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  Karen



Welcome! This group is a wonderful support system. The thing that helps me the most is actually writing down what I eat. It makes a difference seeing it in print... at least to me. 

Good luck! 



LMO429 said:


> Quick ? for everyone for those of you that had groceries delivered to your hotel in disney.  Which service did you use.



We used Garden Grocer one time and I had no problems at all!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Quick question. For those of you who count calories, what is your limit set at?

My fitness pal, after putting in all of my information, has me to 1325 or so everyday. It's been extremely difficult. The past two days, even after exercise, I was still over about 400 calories. I didn't snack at all, 3 meals. Today I really tried to stay at my limit. I had a bagel with 1 egg and a slice of cheese for breakfast and by the time I got to my 4th class my stomach growled ALL hour (embarassing!). I had an apple and a serving of pretzels for lunch since I was on the go and had a box of annie's organic macaroni and cheese for dinner. At this point, I would have about 100 calories left if I didn't exercise. It's only 5:30 and I've already ate dinner because I was so hungry, and I know around 9 I will be hungry once again. 1325 seems to be really stretching it for me. Everything I want to eat will push me over my calorie limit. 

I will be finishing this week by staying on that limit, just to see how much weight I may have lost, but it's really bothering me as I don't know how I can do this without being hungry all the time. Am I just supposed to stick it out and my body will eventually grow accustomed to it or should I be eating more? Just wondering how reliable that limit is...


----------



## HockeyKat

I don't count calories right now (doing low carb instead, which is even harder on the go!), but I have.

You've gone vegeterian, no?   You still need protein to keep you full.  

Your problem seems to me that you are eating calorie dense foods which means you get not enough food to keep you from being hungry all the time.  

Rather than having a bagel at breakfast (like 300 cals, no?), do a 110 cal bagel thin.  Replace the egg with egg beaters (you can nuke in a bowl sprayed with cooking spray for 1 min and have an egg patty).  Skip the cheese.   

Lunch, an apple and some pretzels will leave you starving!   Even a meal bar or pre-packaged protein shake would be better, but you should be getting lean protein and veggies if possible.  Pack a veggie or black bean burger sandwich on whitewheat w/ 2% cheese, and some kind of raw veggies (celery, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower) and a single serve hummus cup into a soft cooler ($5 at walmart) and an icee-freeze thingy (under $1 at walmart) along with a sugar free jello pudding.   Much more satisfying.  

Dinner for you tonight was carbs only but no veggies.  Better with a huge plate of veggies - either make a stir-fry, or a huge salad to go with your mac&cheese.  It will fill you up without the excess calories.   Find some kind of protein to go with it, be it edamame, or beans of some kind, or tofu if you are okay with it.


----------



## Wonders10

::Snow_White:: said:


> Quick question. For those of you who count calories, what is your limit set at?
> 
> My fitness pal, after putting in all of my information, has me to 1325 or so everyday. It's been extremely difficult. The past two days, even after exercise, I was still over about 400 calories. I didn't snack at all, 3 meals. Today I really tried to stay at my limit. I had a bagel with 1 egg and a slice of cheese for breakfast and by the time I got to my 4th class my stomach growled ALL hour (embarassing!). I had an apple and a serving of pretzels for lunch since I was on the go and had a box of annie's organic macaroni and cheese for dinner. At this point, I would have about 100 calories left if I didn't exercise. It's only 5:30 and I've already ate dinner because I was so hungry, and I know around 9 I will be hungry once again. 1325 seems to be really stretching it for me. Everything I want to eat will push me over my calorie limit.
> 
> I will be finishing this week by staying on that limit, just to see how much weight I may have lost, but it's really bothering me as I don't know how I can do this without being hungry all the time. Am I just supposed to stick it out and my body will eventually grow accustomed to it or should I be eating more? Just wondering how reliable that limit is...



My Loseit app also had my calories at around 1400 and it was hard for me to stay on track. But I think its all about food choices.  Not sure of your bagel's calorie count, but most have a lot of cals and are full of white flour that doesn't do anything to help you feel full.  Some sort of bread or an english muffin with more fiber might help.  Sounds like today was a busy day but apples and pretzels are not a good lunch even if was less calories.  Again, pretzels do not have any nutritional value so you are going to be hungry in a short while.  And I'm hoping you meant you had a serving of mac-n-cheese, not the entire box?  Even still, that also doesn't have any nutrition that is going to keep you full the rest of the night.  Where are all the fruits and veggies?  I didn't believe it myself, but they help a lot!  

If you are on the go, maybe you can pack a sandwich with you with some thin triscuits and fruit.  And at least add a veggie or protein to the mac-n-cheese, then eat a little less of it.  Just some suggestions.   

Sorry I hope I am not sounding harsh.  I don't always practice what I preach but I do feel like I have a good idea of what is good and not so good to eat when trying to lose weight...I just don't always do it myself


----------



## ::Snow_White::

HockeyKat said:


> I don't count calories right now (doing low carb instead, which is even harder on the go!), but I have.
> 
> You've gone vegeterian, no?   You still need protein to keep you full.
> 
> Your problem seems to me that you are eating calorie dense foods which means you get not enough food to keep you from being hungry all the time.
> 
> Rather than having a bagel at breakfast (like 300 cals, no?), do a 110 cal bagel thin.  Replace the egg with egg beaters (you can nuke in a bowl sprayed with cooking spray for 1 min and have an egg patty).  Skip the cheese.
> 
> Lunch, an apple and some pretzels will leave you starving!   Even a meal bar or pre-packaged protein shake would be better, but you should be getting lean protein and veggies if possible.  Pack a veggie or black bean burger sandwich on whitewheat w/ 2% cheese, and some kind of raw veggies (celery, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower) and a single serve hummus cup into a soft cooler ($5 at walmart) and an icee-freeze thingy (under $1 at walmart) along with a sugar free jello pudding.   Much more satisfying.
> 
> Dinner for you tonight was carbs only but no veggies.  Better with a huge plate of veggies - either make a stir-fry, or a huge salad to go with your mac&cheese.  It will fill you up without the excess calories.   Find some kind of protein to go with it, be it edamame, or beans of some kind, or tofu if you are okay with it.



Yeah, the problem is I really just have to pick what's in the house. My mom is a huge couponer so it's basically what we can get for extremely cheap. There's not a lot of vegetables or fruit on hand all the time. I'm the only vegetarian, so I have to buy everything else that I want which can get expensive since a lot of what I like nobody else will eat. Plus there isn't many coupons for food like that.  Not trying to make excuses, just the life of a poor college student. 

What exactly is egg beaters?

Dang, that lunch sounds good! Thanks for that suggestion, I will have to try that for lunch next week. I haven't tried hummus yet, so that will be new.

Macaroni and Cheese is a comfort food, so I get the all carbs thing. I love tofu, I feel like I've been making it everyday and I didn't know if that was a good idea or not for my protein everyday. At least tofu is cheap at walmart!

I just don't want to end up like I did in high school. I was sore from all the exercise and could never eat anything I wanted because I was on a calorie limit. I was really skinny, but I never felt good.



Wonders10 said:


> My Loseit app also had my calories at around 1400 and it was hard for me to stay on track. But I think its all about food choices.  Not sure of your bagel's calorie count, but most have a lot of cals and are full of white flour that doesn't do anything to help you feel full.  Some sort of bread or an english muffin with more fiber might help.  Sounds like today was a busy day but apples and pretzels are not a good lunch even if was less calories.  Again, pretzels do not have any nutritional value so you are going to be hungry in a short while.  And I'm hoping you meant you had a serving of mac-n-cheese, not the entire box?  Even still, that also doesn't have any nutrition that is going to keep you full the rest of the night.  Where are all the fruits and veggies?  I didn't believe it myself, but they help a lot!
> 
> If you are on the go, maybe you can pack a sandwich with you with some thin triscuits and fruit.  And at least add a veggie or protein to the mac-n-cheese, then eat a little less of it.  Just some suggestions.
> 
> Sorry I hope I am not sounding harsh.  I don't always practice what I preach but I do feel like I have a good idea of what is good and not so good to eat when trying to lose weight...I just don't always do it myself



The wheat bagel was about 250 calories. I was at class from 7-3 with about a 30 minute lunch break. I took the apple and pretzels because they have really bad choices at our food court. Most people end up getting individual pizzas and the salads are gross. I was on the run so I needed something quick. 

I get the mac & cheese thing. I know it's bad, but it's a comfort food. I was raised on fried foods, soda, mac & cheese, and pasta. In high school I gave up fried foods and soda. It's hard for me to give up macaroni and cheese, especially after a rough day when I really just want something easy.

Thanks for all of your advice! I'm still learning things and it really helps. 

I was considering going to our college dietician/nutritionist. All the information I get comes from the internet, and trying to figure out how much of what I need is really difficult and confusing. Sometimes it can get overwhelming.


----------



## Wonders10

::Snow_White:: said:


> The wheat bagel was about 250 calories. I was at class from 7-3 with about a 30 minute lunch break. I took the apple and pretzels because they have really bad choices at our food court. Most people end up getting individual pizzas and the salads are gross. I was on the run so I needed something quick.
> 
> I get the mac & cheese thing. I know it's bad, but it's a comfort food. I was raised on fried foods, soda, mac & cheese, and pasta. In high school I gave up fried foods and soda. It's hard for me to give up macaroni and cheese, especially after a rough day when I really just want something easy.
> 
> Thanks for all of your advice! I'm still learning things and it really helps.



I totally get your situation!  In college, I lived in a dorm without a car and my only meals were from our dining hall.  Very hard to lose weight when you were surrounded by your friends who can eat whatever they want plus all the tempting foods in the dining hall.  I think it will just come down to doing more planning for your meals, like when you are at school and only have a short amount of time for lunch.  Can't remember where you live (I'm in Florida and there is a really cheap and huge produce stand right down the street - I bought my fruits and veggies for the week for $5!) but even Wal-mart has specials and sales on certain fruits and veggies and some last a long time, more than a week.  Or get frozen veggies when they are on sale.  For me, I need to feel like I'm eating a lot, even if over half my plate is stocked with veggies.  

At least you have that whole exercise thing going for you!  I am still making excuses on that one.  

I think 1400 is normal amount of cals to eat, but it does sound like you exercise a lot so maybe you should be eating 1500 cals, at least on the days you work out?  I like Punkin's (Dawn) idea of goal weight x 12 to get your calorie intake.  The Loseit app also gives you set calories based on goal weight and how much you want to lose a week.  Its free, so even if you don't track with it I like seeing how long it would take to get to my goal weight and play around with it.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Wonders10 said:


> I totally get your situation!  In college, I lived in a dorm without a car and my only meals were from our dining hall.  Very hard to lose weight when you were surrounded by your friends who can eat whatever they want plus all the tempting foods in the dining hall.  I think it will just come down to doing more planning for your meals, like when you are at school and only have a short amount of time for lunch.  Can't remember where you live (I'm in Florida and there is a really cheap and huge produce stand right down the street - I bought my fruits and veggies for the week for $5!) but even Wal-mart has specials and sales on certain fruits and veggies and some last a long time, more than a week.  Or get frozen veggies when they are on sale.  For me, I need to feel like I'm eating a lot, even if over half my plate is stocked with veggies.
> 
> At least you have that whole exercise thing going for you!  I am still making excuses on that one.
> 
> I think 1400 is normal amount of cals to eat, but it does sound like you exercise a lot so maybe you should be eating 1500 cals, at least on the days you work out?  I like Punkin's (Dawn) idea of goal weight x 12 to get your calorie intake.  The Loseit app also gives you set calories based on goal weight and how much you want to lose a week.  Its free, so even if you don't track with it I like seeing how long it would take to get to my goal weight and play around with it.



Most of my friends are really skinny and eat junk food all the time. It's crazy! It's hard to find a support system here with people who are interested in health because our area is all meat, cheese, and pizza kind of people.  

I live in Kansas. Unfortunately, I can't even find tofu in my town, so we have to drive 30 minutes just to get to a store where I can buy some of my favorite foods. Our grocery store is bad about having bad produce and our farmer's market consist of maybe 1 person anymore. It's really really dissapointing. 

I used to never eat veggies but now I really love a lot of them, it's just difficult to think of recipes. I get vegetables but then I don't really know what to do with them. I'm not a good cook, so I guess that's something I should work on. I've been making more vegan recipes lately that have turned out delicious, so when we go shopping this week I'll pick up a lot of veggies to make something.

I have the myfitness pal which pretty much seems to be doing the same thing as the loseitap. Using my goal weight x12, that's an extra 400 calories for me, which may be better. I stopped counting calories because of the bad experience I had in high school, but starting it again I've realized I have been eating more than I thought. I think even just cutting off my snacking I will be able to drop those last few pounds. I, too, have to feel like I'm eating a lot. 

Exercise is so much easier for me than nutrition! So much more simple and fun.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am so with you on that!  If exercise alone could keep me thin, I would be so  happy.

Okay, so.  Vegetarian, on the cheap.  You have access to super Walmart?

One really good thing that helps fill me up is a whey protein shake, and it will help get you extra protein which you need with the exercise to rebuild muscles.  The Body Fortress brand is sold at Walmart and is not too expensive or high in calories.   I used to make these at about 7 or 8 PM and it would keep me really full for the rest of the evening - you blend 1 scoop of that (140 cals I think?) with ice and frozen berries (walmart brand).  You can add extra sweetener if you need - I used to also add a sleeve of diet cocoa (25 cals) to make it extra chocolatey. 

Tofu is always good for vegetarians to add extra protein.    

Nothing wrong with the mac & cheese - just add a salad, or steam some frozen broccoli to have with it for more bulk.  Bulky veggies fill you up.  

Frozen veggies are cheap and don't go bad, and have most of the nutrients as fresh.   Steam them, or add them to pasta after it's about half cooked and then drain them both and add your sauce.   I like the light alfredo sauce (can't remember the brand, but you can get at walmart).   That and a measured out cheap box of pasta will make a good primavera.   Add some tofu for protein, if you want.  

Refried bean tostadas - again, cheap ingredients at wally world.  Fat free refried beans - heat them up, saute some onions and peppers and mushrooms, then layer corn tortilla (like $2 for 100 and about 50 cals a piece), beans, veggies, and bake for 15 min at 375-400.   Top with some cheese. and salsa and fat free sour cream (or greek yogurt, more protein!).   If you don't like refried beans, try black  beans instead.   

You can also make greek yogurt dip in place of hummus - greek yogurt is a great source of protein.   Buy a sleeve of ranch or veggie dip mix and a single serve (80 cals) of greek yogurt ($1 or so at my walmart) and combine them.   

I used to suck at cooking and have become really good at it through necessity!  You can almost always tailor recipes to your need (low carb, low cal, vegetarian) and be sure of the calorie counts and ingredients, when you are in control!   I experiment with seasonings, and blends, and look up recipes online all the time to get new ideas.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

HockeyKat said:


> I am so with you on that!  If exercise alone could keep me thin, I would be so  happy.
> 
> Okay, so.  Vegetarian, on the cheap.  You have access to super Walmart?
> 
> One really good thing that helps fill me up is a whey protein shake, and it will help get you extra protein which you need with the exercise to rebuild muscles.  The Body Fortress brand is sold at Walmart and is not too expensive or high in calories.   I used to make these at about 7 or 8 PM and it would keep me really full for the rest of the evening - you blend 1 scoop of that (140 cals I think?) with ice and frozen berries (walmart brand).  You can add extra sweetener if you need - I used to also add a sleeve of diet cocoa (25 cals) to make it extra chocolatey.
> 
> Tofu is always good for vegetarians to add extra protein.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the mac & cheese - just add a salad, or steam some frozen broccoli to have with it for more bulk.  Bulky veggies fill you up.
> 
> Frozen veggies are cheap and don't go bad, and have most of the nutrients as fresh.   Steam them, or add them to pasta after it's about half cooked and then drain them both and add your sauce.   I like the light alfredo sauce (can't remember the brand, but you can get at walmart).   That and a measured out cheap box of pasta will make a good primavera.   Add some tofu for protein, if you want.
> 
> Refried bean tostadas - again, cheap ingredients at wally world.  Fat free refried beans - heat them up, saute some onions and peppers and mushrooms, then layer corn tortilla (like $2 for 100 and about 50 cals a piece), beans, veggies, and bake for 15 min at 375-400.   Top with some cheese. and salsa and fat free sour cream (or greek yogurt, more protein!).   If you don't like refried beans, try black  beans instead.
> 
> You can also make greek yogurt dip in place of hummus - greek yogurt is a great source of protein.   Buy a sleeve of ranch or veggie dip mix and a single serve (80 cals) of greek yogurt ($1 or so at my walmart) and combine them.
> 
> I used to suck at cooking and have become really good at it through necessity!  You can almost always tailor recipes to your need (low carb, low cal, vegetarian) and be sure of the calorie counts and ingredients, when you are in control!   I experiment with seasonings, and blends, and look up recipes online all the time to get new ideas.



You are so awesome! Thank you! All of these are great ideas that I will be trying!! 

We don't have a super walmart around here, but I'm sure I can make do with our regular one. I always had this strange perception that frozen veggies weren't as good as fresh, but since they are still good I will definitely be buying more! I found a couple recipes tonight I'd like to try sometime. Luckily I only have 2 days of the week where I'm really running for lunch, so I will find a good meal for that. 

Seriously, thank you.


----------



## HockeyKat

::Snow_White:: said:


> You are so awesome! Thank you! All of these are great ideas that I will be trying!!
> 
> We don't have a super walmart around here, but I'm sure I can make do with our regular one. I always had this strange perception that frozen veggies weren't as good as fresh, but since they are still good I will definitely be buying more! I found a couple recipes tonight I'd like to try sometime. Luckily I only have 2 days of the week where I'm really running for lunch, so I will find a good meal for that.
> 
> Seriously, thank you.



Sure!! 

Glad I could help.  I remember when I was in college and just out of college, how little clue I had as to what was good, what to cook, and how to eat healthy.   My parents were/are totally what you described - meat and potatoes and fats and oils, and veggies as sides.  Probably why I gained 40 lbs when I graduated!  

It's kind of funny, too, because right now I am doing the exact opposite of a vegetarian diet!   Although, I work and am friends with a lot of vegetarians/vegans and am always curious as to what they do to get in protein.


----------



## HockeyKat

::Snow_White:: said:


> You are so awesome! Thank you! All of these are great ideas that I will be trying!!
> 
> We don't have a super walmart around here, but I'm sure I can make do with our regular one. I always had this strange perception that frozen veggies weren't as good as fresh, but since they are still good I will definitely be buying more! I found a couple recipes tonight I'd like to try sometime. Luckily I only have 2 days of the week where I'm really running for lunch, so I will find a good meal for that.
> 
> Seriously, thank you.



Sure!! 

Glad I could help.  I remember when I was in college and just out of college, how little clue I had as to what was good, what to cook, and how to eat healthy.   My parents were/are totally what you described - meat and potatoes and fats and oils, and veggies as sides.  Probably why I gained 40 lbs when I graduated!  

It's kind of funny, too, because right now I am doing the exact opposite of a vegetarian diet!   Although, I work and am friends with a lot of vegetarians/vegans and am always curious as to what they do to get in protein.


----------



## LMO429

For some reason all this week I am having a hard time logging onto the dis.

I have to go back and catch up on all that is going on here.

Shannon send me your user name on lose it so we can be "friends" on there.

mine is laurenmarie4


----------



## punkin413

Ugh.....I was doing so good this week with eating and exercising but today I feel like death....tummy issues and I've been eating crackers to try to settle it so that will blow my calorie count for the day.  Oh, tried Zumba for the first yesterday and loved it.  I will be doing that once a week on Wednesdays during my lunch break.  Glad I found a lunchtime class!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps!  I haven't had a great week and I think my weigh in tomorrow will show that based on my preview this morning.  I'm just feeling blah and its almost that time of the month.  

In good news, my VitaMix arrived today and I just made a smoothie with some of the fruits I had around the house.  I used a whole (small) pink grapefruit peeled but still with seeds and some of the white part, fresh strawberries stems and all and frozen pineapple.  In less than a minute I had a completely smooth (I'm talking not a strawberry seed to be found) "smoothie"!  It wasn't super sweet so I added 1 packet of splenda and it tastes really good plus I got 3 servings of fruit in, without sacrificing any of the good parts.  There was not anything left in the blender except for a couple drops of the smoothie.  Unbelievable, I'm sold!  Winston hated it and barked the entire time, then when I was done, jumped up on me I guess to make sure I was okay.  Really freaked him out.    I can't wait to hit the produce stand this weekend!

I didn't go to work yesterday so since we are so busy I have to work on Saturday which stinks but at least I'm getting the hours I missed yesterday.  Hopefully it won't be too long of a day.  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

HockeyKat said:


> Sure!!
> 
> Glad I could help.  I remember when I was in college and just out of college, how little clue I had as to what was good, what to cook, and how to eat healthy.   My parents were/are totally what you described - meat and potatoes and fats and oils, and veggies as sides.  Probably why I gained 40 lbs when I graduated!
> 
> It's kind of funny, too, because right now I am doing the exact opposite of a vegetarian diet!   Although, I work and am friends with a lot of vegetarians/vegans and am always curious as to what they do to get in protein.



Most vegetarians/vegans I know had a bad time and ate mostly carbs the first few months because they weren't sure of all the recipes, so it doesn't bother me too much that I'm still lost. My friend is a vegetarian now too so we lean on each other. There are a lot of options, as I read a lot of blogs, but it's so hard to get all those ingredients and how expensive they are. I went to the store to make a recipe I found today. I needed 5 things, and our town grocery store had ZERO. It's so frustrating.

Anyway, today was much much better! I ended up making a tofu veggie scramble for lunch that I found online and I felt full through to dinner. 

Hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## dwheatl

It's not a bad idea to make an appt. with the dietician at your school. My son is vegan, and when he started out, he was passing out from poor nutrition. After he went to the dietician, his diet really improved. She gave him a lot of information on how to combine foods to stay as healthy as possible. That was five years ago, and now he is the healthiest one in our family.


----------



## Wonders10

-.2 my pants are practically falling off after that tremendous weight loss  hey, considering yesterday I was up 1/2 lb, I'm okay with it, but hopefully next week is much better!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am -1 this week!


----------



## punkin413

I'm down -.4 pounds today.  Very discouraging with my good eating and exercise this week.  



Wonders10 said:


> -.2 my pants are practically falling off after that tremendous weight loss  hey, considering yesterday I was up 1/2 lb, I'm okay with it, but hopefully next week is much better!



I was down about my loss until I saw your post....the pants falling off made me laugh!  Thanks!  



pixie dust 112 said:


> I am -1 this week!


----------



## LMO429

I am a samer this week.  My friend is visting  and I did not eat the best 2 days this week thanks to major pms.

I would love to be posting on this thread more but all this week i can not get on the dis its just so slow. Is anyone else having this problem?!

I have a brand new computer and it doesnt matter if i use my computer or my husbands mac its still so dang slow.

ugh so frustrating


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I am a samer this week.  My friend is visting  and I did not eat the best 2 days this week thanks to major pms.
> 
> I would love to be posting on this thread more but all this week i can not get on the dis its just so slow. Is anyone else having this problem?!
> 
> I have a brand new computer and it doesnt matter if i use my computer or my husbands mac its still so dang slow.
> 
> ugh so frustrating



The DIS has definitely been slow the last couple of days.  It seems to be faster today somehow.

My weigh-in is Monday so I will report then.


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> I'm down -.4 pounds today.  Very discouraging with my good eating and exercise this week.
> 
> I was down about my loss until I saw your post....the pants falling off made me laugh!  Thanks!



Glad I could help!  But I'd probably feel discouraged too if I was actually "good" this past week.  I've just been in a funk all week (PMS?) and making smart food choices was the last thing on my mind.

I do have to work tomorrow, but it looks like only 3-4 hours so its not too bad.  I like to go in early so I should be done by the time I'd normally be going out for the day anyway (hopefully...)  I was SO busy at work today which wasn't helping my funk and the other speech therapist had to leave a little early because her daughter was sick.  I did 5 new evaluations and saw my regular patients all in the time it took her to see 5 out of her 7 patients.  Frustrated is an understatement.  Oh well, next week I will be super busy and will pawn all the new people off on her.  BTW, if you can't tell work is part of what is adding to my "funk" 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I'm very tempted to hit the beach tomorrow or Sunday (not for the water, too cold) and do some walking, looking for shells and reading my cruise books.  The beach always seems to cheer me up!


----------



## dwheatl

Down .7 Not great, but not horrible. It's the same old thing; it comes on so quickly, and comes off so slowly. Shannon, your post made me laugh, too. A walk on the beach sounds great. Have fun.
We're finally getting some rain, so my exercise will be indoors this weekend. Hitting the gym tomorrow.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

So, I've been a samer the past 2 weigh-ins and this week... I am +1 

I haven't been doing that great this week, so I am glad it's not more. It's just depressing seeing a gain on the scale.

Here's to a new week and a BETTER week! 



What does a normal day of eating look like for yall? I want a few new ideas for meals.


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> What does a normal day of eating look like for yall? I want a few new ideas for meals.



Not that you want my advice (I only lost .4 pound last week) but my diet mainly consists of salads, lots of times with tuna (albacore white in water with a little lemon juice squeezed on for flavor), sweet potatoes (usually with a pat of butter, cinnamon and 1 pack of Splenda to sweeten), soups, veggies, grilled chicken and fish.  For snacks I eat fruit, those 100-calorie snacks, turkey jerky.  And for breakfast I have coffee and either oatmeal or a low-fat Eggo waffle with sugar free syrup and 2 slices of turkey bacon.  Oh, and water water water and more water.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

punkin413 said:


> Not that you want my advice (I only lost .4 pound last week) but my diet mainly consists of salads, lots of times with tuna (albacore white in water with a little lemon juice squeezed on for flavor), sweet potatoes (usually with a pat of butter, cinnamon and 1 pack of Splenda to sweeten), soups, veggies, grilled chicken and fish.  For snacks I eat fruit, those 100-calorie snacks, turkey jerky.  And for breakfast I have coffee and either oatmeal or a low-fat Eggo waffle with sugar free syrup and 2 slices of turkey bacon.  Oh, and water water water and more water.



Thanks, Dawn! I've been on a tuna kick lately, so those tuna salads sound delicious! I think I'll make one for lunch tomorrow. 

Mmmm I didn't even think to eat sweet potatoes or turkey jerky. Yum! 

And I saw that you started doing Zumba. Isn't it fun?


----------



## dgbg100106

Well add me to the PMS group and making not so good choices.. I am up 1 pound this week.


----------



## punkin413

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Mmmm I didn't even think to eat sweet potatoes or turkey jerky. Yum!
> 
> And I saw that you started doing Zumba. Isn't it fun?



Sweet potatoes are my favorite.  And if you ever need a junk food kick they make sweet potato tater tots.  I bake them, not fry them, and they're actually not that horrible as far as calories.  Just got to portion right.

And yes, I love Zumba.  Gonna do it every Wednesday at lunch!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!  Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend.  I'm 31 years old and I still hate Sunday evenings.  That whole end of the weekend and back to work and the daily grind thing, I guess.  Surely I'm not alone.  

So...I weighed myself on Saturday.  Yes I weigh myself almost daily but I only count the Friday weight as my "official" weight.  Well, it showed I was down an additional 1.2 lbs! Very strange, especially considering my Friday night dinner was my naughty meal of the week.  I'm looking forward to good eating habits this week and seeing a lower number on the scale this Friday!

I'm also LOVING my VitaMix. I made another smoothie this morning that I took to the beach with me...whole grapefruit, strawberries, apple and frozen pineapple.  I figure this way, I don't have to worry about getting all my fruits in during the day - I get them in all at once.  And I'm not counting the WW points for them since its no different than the amount of fruit I would eat over the course of a day.  I also made fresh peanut butter (just unsalted peanuts) - its good, not nearly as sweet as regular peanut butter of course but with some jelly, its not too bad!  And last but not least, I just made fresh peach ice cream in it!  Just frozen peaches, 1 1/2 cups skim milk, 3 splenda packets, and 1/2 tsp vanilla.  It needs some playing with for flavor, maybe I would try coconut milk or something next time, but it made a ton and really, the only WW points are from the milk!

Hope everyone has a great week!  I'm slowly coming out of my funk which is good because I have a really busy work day tomorrow!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Shannon ~ I'm 50 and I agree about Sunday nights!
Sounds like you are doing so well!  Love all your ideas!


OK this week I will try to remember to Eat to Live rather than Live to Eat!


----------



## HockeyKat

Shannon - I am 36 and completely agree on Sunday nights.  My husband and I were just talking about it, in fact. 

Woo on the loss!


----------



## dgbg100106

Brandi here... 39 and I feel the same way about Sundays


----------



## LMO429

Lauren, 35 and I agree about sundays (except for the fact hbo has some great shows and you cant forget about mob wives) 

As far as weekends go I did really awesome this weekend in the eating/working out department now if I could just go to sleep


----------



## punkin413

Okay, I have a different take on Sunday nights.  I love love love the weekends b/c I get to spend more time with my dude (who's 16 months old).  But honestly by Sunday evening I'm so beat from chasing him around for 2 days that I'm looking forward to the break that work brings!    Although by around noon I miss him and want to play with him again.  I'm a mixed bag!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good morning!

After using myfitnesspal this week I am down -1.8lbs!
I went out and bought about 10 bags of frozen veggies and have been making a lot of food this weekend. I bought a jamie oliver cookbook Saturday so I cooked up some pasta w/veggies with some other things to take for lunch this week.

I plan on making an appointment with the dietician at the college this week too. I've decided to train for a half-marathon so I need to ask about being vegetarian and how running is going to affect that foods I need to eat. 

Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## HockeyKat

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good morning!
> 
> After using myfitnesspal this week I am down -1.8lbs!
> I went out and bought about 10 bags of frozen veggies and have been making a lot of food this weekend. I bought a jamie oliver cookbook Saturday so I cooked up some pasta w/veggies with some other things to take for lunch this week.
> 
> I plan on making an appointment with the dietician at the college this week too. I've decided to train for a half-marathon so I need to ask about being vegetarian and how running is going to affect that foods I need to eat.
> 
> Hope you all have a good week!



Awesome!!

The Princess this year will be my 9th half marathon.  Princess 2010 was my first.  

The biggest thing that I know of for running is to be sure to get protein and electrolytes, the latter especially if training during the summer.  I usually drink an EAS Carb Advantage Chocolate shake after a long run - it has 110 cals and 18g protein.   I use electrolyte tablets rather than Powerade or Gatorade during a run - no calories and they work better.  

Also, what is your training plan?  What is your base (how far have you run so far)?  Are you going to straight run it, or are you looking at a run/walk program?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

HockeyKat said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> The Princess this year will be my 9th half marathon.  Princess 2010 was my first.
> 
> The biggest thing that I know of for running is to be sure to get protein and electrolytes, the latter especially if training during the summer.  I usually drink an EAS Carb Advantage Chocolate shake after a long run - it has 110 cals and 18g protein.   I use electrolyte tablets rather than Powerade or Gatorade during a run - no calories and they work better.
> 
> Also, what is your training plan?  What is your base (how far have you run so far)?  Are you going to straight run it, or are you looking at a run/walk program?



That's great! At the moment I run on the treadmill, usually every other day at about 12 minutes a mile. I can run a 5k in about 43 min run/walk. I posted a few training plans I found, on the marathon thread. I think I will just mesh them all into something that fits me. I plan on walking/running. It is in May, so I don't think I can train enough to run it straight. My goal is just to finish. The slowest time for last year was 3:33 at 16min pace, which I think I can do.

I usually just drink water but have picked up on coconut water which I read is supposed to have electrolytes like Gatorade.


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh, forgot to post my loss!  -1.6 lbs, for a total of 12.6 lbs since Jan 4.  




::Snow_White:: said:


> That's great! At the moment I run on the treadmill, usually every other day at about 12 minutes a mile. I can run a 5k in about 43 min run/walk. I posted a few training plans I found, on the marathon thread. I think I will just mesh them all into something that fits me. I plan on walking/running. It is in May, so I don't think I can train enough to run it straight. My goal is just to finish. The slowest time for last year was 3:33 at 16min pace, which I think I can do.
> 
> I usually just drink water but have picked up on coconut water which I read is supposed to have electrolytes like Gatorade.



If you can do a 5K in 43 and you train for the half, you will be more than fine!  Finishing a half is such a great feeling, you will love it.  Careful, though, you might get addicted!   

Coconut water does help, but some people need more electrolytes.  Plus coconut water usually has sugar and calories!     If you start experiencing hand swelling or leg cramps, definitely try to pick up some of the more concentrated electrolyte tablets.

I am a group leader for the 12:30 pace group for my local Galloway training group, actually.  My half PR is 2:44 from Nov 13, 2011, but most of mine have been between 3 and 3:30 and I am planning on walking the Princess with some friends.  Generally, though, I do a 1:30 min run, 1 min walk interval. 

This is the Galloway method: 
-30-45 min (or 2-3 miles) at "tempo" (as fast as you can), twice a week
-1 long run/walk about 2 min or so slower than you can do the 2-3 miles.

Given your base, I would start at a 4-5 mile long run/walk, work your way slowly up to at least 11.   Your long run, pace doesn't matter at all, it's just to toughen up your feet and get you ready for the distance.  Focus on speed for the short runs. 

Also, for any run longer than about 6 miles, you may want to consider fuel.  Some people just use jelly beans or skittles, some use Gu or Clif products, but you want some kind of sugar source about every hour or so.


----------



## punkin413

Okay, girls....I need recommendations!  I've gotten my cardio taken care of during my lunch hour with running and Zumba.  But I need to work on my abs and strength training for my legs.  (My arms and back are okay at this point from lugging a 28-pound kid around all the time!)  Anyway, I've decided I feel more comfortable doing these areas at home - not too crazy about the weight room at my gym.  So I need at-home DVD workouts that concentrate on these areas.  Any recommendations?


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> Okay, girls....I need recommendations!  I've gotten my cardio taken care of during my lunch hour with running and Zumba.  But I need to work on my abs and strength training for my legs.  (My arms and back are okay at this point from lugging a 28-pound kid around all the time!)  Anyway, I've decided I feel more comfortable doing these areas at home - not too crazy about the weight room at my gym.  So I need at-home DVD workouts that concentrate on these areas.  Any recommendations?



Yes! Do Tracy Anderson's Metamorphosis I love it. It's different than lifting weights and I find my body has def changed from doing it. There is a dance cardio dvd (which I do not do I do my own cardio) and then there are 30 minute muscular structure workouts. You change the workout every 10 times you do it. You take a quiz and the workouts are customized to your specific body type/trouble spots.

Here is the link:
http://tracyandersonmethod.com/


----------



## ::Snow_White::

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, forgot to post my loss!  -1.6 lbs, for a total of 12.6 lbs since Jan 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can do a 5K in 43 and you train for the half, you will be more than fine!  Finishing a half is such a great feeling, you will love it.  Careful, though, you might get addicted!
> 
> Coconut water does help, but some people need more electrolytes.  Plus coconut water usually has sugar and calories!     If you start experiencing hand swelling or leg cramps, definitely try to pick up some of the more concentrated electrolyte tablets.
> 
> I am a group leader for the 12:30 pace group for my local Galloway training group, actually.  My half PR is 2:44 from Nov 13, 2011, but most of mine have been between 3 and 3:30 and I am planning on walking the Princess with some friends.  Generally, though, I do a 1:30 min run, 1 min walk interval.
> 
> This is the Galloway method:
> -30-45 min (or 2-3 miles) at "tempo" (as fast as you can), twice a week
> -1 long run/walk about 2 min or so slower than you can do the 2-3 miles.
> 
> Given your base, I would start at a 4-5 mile long run/walk, work your way slowly up to at least 11.   Your long run, pace doesn't matter at all, it's just to toughen up your feet and get you ready for the distance.  Focus on speed for the short runs.
> 
> Also, for any run longer than about 6 miles, you may want to consider fuel.  Some people just use jelly beans or skittles, some use Gu or Clif products, but you want some kind of sugar source about every hour or so.



Wow! Glad to hear that. Originally I was just going to do the 5k but then why don't I just do the half! I certainly hope I get addicted! A few friends are going to do the 5k, one is going to train for the half with me but She doesn't have much of a fitness base. I will have to pick up some Gatorade and powerade or tablets, my hands aren't bad but during the 3 miles my feet seem to swell a bit and get some cramps.

Thanks for the info! This will be my first race ever so I still need to research a bit about methods, and what others runners do!


----------



## Wonders10

Nonscale victory here! Crazy day at work and they have 12 new patients coming in tonight! The old me would treat myself to McDs for dinner because it's quick, but I just made what I planned on (soft tacos).  Counted the points or everything all day and it's 7:30 and I'm nowhere near hungry! Just hoping the stress doesn't get to me the rest of the week.


----------



## HockeyKat

::Snow_White:: said:


> Wow! Glad to hear that. Originally I was just going to do the 5k but then why don't I just do the half! I certainly hope I get addicted! A few friends are going to do the 5k, one is going to train for the half with me but She doesn't have much of a fitness base. I will have to pick up some Gatorade and powerade or tablets, my hands aren't bad but during the 3 miles my feet seem to swell a bit and get some cramps.
> 
> Thanks for the info! This will be my first race ever so I still need to research a bit about methods, and what others runners do!



All that really matters is that you find a training plan and stick to it.   With 5Ks, you can get by, but with a half you really need to train.   Regardless of plan, building up to the distance is the best approach to avoid injury.    You have a good base already, and plenty of time!  


Shannon, awesome on the non-scale accomplishment!!  So easy to give into stress, and wooo for not doing so!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I had family in town from Alaska and wasn't able to log on.  I was -3 lbs for this past week.  Still just trying to track what I'm eating, and in the process notice there are little changes I can make for healthier choices, like more fruit.  My big challenge is breakfast.  I have several food aversions/allergies, and a quick healthy breakfast seems to be my downfall.  I can't do nuts (peanut butter), dairy and am not a fan of soy or rice milk, so I've avoided cereal.  I really need something I can just walk out the door with on the way to work.  Any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## punkin413

LittleBoPeep said:


> I had family in town from Alaska and wasn't able to log on.  I was -3 lbs for this past week.  Still just trying to track what I'm eating, and in the process notice there are little changes I can make for healthier choices, like more fruit.  My big challenge is breakfast.  I have several food aversions/allergies, and a quick healthy breakfast seems to be my downfall.  I can't do nuts (peanut butter), dairy and am not a fan of soy or rice milk, so I've avoided cereal.  I really need something I can just walk out the door with on the way to work.  Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!



During my work week my breakfast is either coffee and oatmeal or coffee, a low fat Eggo waffle, sugar free syrup and 2 slices of turkey bacon.  Not sure if any of that works for you or not.  My favorite kind of oatmeal is Oat Revolution! in peaches and cream.  You just add water and microwave for 90 seconds.  And also 2 slices of turkey bacon microwaves in 90 seconds.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Started my training today! I haven't really picked a schedule yet, except I'm running Tuesdays, Thursdays and then on the weekends. I plan on cross-training Wednesday and Fridays. Today I did a 2 mile run and got it in at 28:40. It felt really good. Powerade definitely made all the difference. Usually my mouth gets dry and I'm really tired after my runs but as I was going I felt a lot more energized. However, my eyes got really dry for some reason. I usually don't like how sugary and flavored it is, but that's probably because I wasn't exercising when I drank it. It was great!  I will have to check out those electrolyte tablets.

I have a couple of questions. My sugar intake is suppose to total 34 grams according to my fitness pal. My powerade was 16, that seems like a lot. I had ate some fruit today and that put me over. My question is, should I take a powerade or whatever I'm drinking into account earlier or should I just ignore it since I'm working out while drinking it? I still need to make that appointment with a dietician.

Also, when training, is the only thing you do on running days, is run? Obviously when I get into the longer distances I would, but like today, I was really energized and could've done about another 30 minutes of perhaps boxing or something. Should I go ahead and do that if I feel okay, or just stick with the running? I do yoga after every workout. It's not strenous, more of stretching and flexibility, so I did that after my run today.

Forgot something else! For those who count calories...
Is my goal to hit right at my net with 0 left, or is my goal to stay under my net in order to lose weight? 
I'm going to take for example today. My goal was 1340, my food came to 1623 (estimating dinner), exercise was 357, and my net is 1266 now. Am I wanting to get my net at 1340 or trying to get it lower? This is probably really simple and obvious, but I'd rather be certain.

Thanks, I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Forgot something else! For those who count calories...
> Is my goal to hit right at my net with 0 left, or is my goal to stay under my net in order to lose weight?
> I'm going to take for example today. My goal was 1340, my food came to 1623 (estimating dinner), exercise was 357, and my net is 1266 now. Am I wanting to get my net at 1340 or trying to get it lower? This is probably really simple and obvious, but I'd rather be certain.
> 
> Thanks, I hope you are all having a good day!


Your minimum is to take in 1340. If you burn off some of that with exercise, that's fine to hit below it, just as long as you take in at least that much. That's to make sure you get the minimum of nutrients you need for good health.


----------



## LMO429

Ugh I gained 0.4 pounds I did a mini weigh in today I am hoping by friday for some miracle.

My goal is to lose 5 pounds a month and right now I lost 4.  We shall see


----------



## pixie dust 112

- 1.8 this week.  So since I started 3 weeks ago I am down a total of 5.5.  I can live with that...there is just so far to go. Sigh!


----------



## dgbg100106

I am a samer this week....  At least I did not gain anything.


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> - 1.8 this week.  So since I started 3 weeks ago I am down a total of 5.5.  I can live with that...there is just so far to go. Sigh!



I think that is great.. Congratulations.


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> - 1.8 this week.  So since I started 3 weeks ago I am down a total of 5.5.  I can live with that...there is just so far to go. Sigh!



Awesome!  You can do it!!!



LMO429 said:


> Ugh I gained 0.4 pounds I did a mini weigh in today I am hoping by friday for some miracle.
> 
> My goal is to lose 5 pounds a month and right now I lost 4.  We shall see



Weight can change so much in a day, though.  I lost 1 pound between yesterday afternoon and this morning.  Of course I always weigh less in the mornings but still...



dgbg100106 said:


> I am a samer this week....  At least I did not gain anything.



That's awesome considering you're not able to exercise right now!

I lost -1 pound today.  I'm happy with that, especially considering that means I broke 150 pounds (now weighing 149.4).  Last week was only -.4 pound and this week I wasn't able to use the gym b/c they're installing new floors.  I did do Zumba on Wednesday but that's been it this week.  I got 2 new workout DVDs in the mail yesterday - a 30-minute ab workout (15 minutes of floor work and 15 minutes of standing ab work...you can break it into 2 workouts if you want) and 3 30-minute butt/thigh workouts by Jillian Michaels.  

Lauren - I filled out the questions on the Tracy Anderson website but I never got an email from the site about the program.  I may try to do it again....I wonder if it went to junk mail?  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dgbg100106

punkin413 said:


> I lost -1 pound today.  I'm happy with that, especially considering that means I broke 150 pounds (now weighing 149.4).  Last week was only -.4 pound and this week I wasn't able to use the gym b/c they're installing new floors.  I did do Zumba on Wednesday but that's been it this week.  I got 2 new workout DVDs in the mail yesterday - a 30-minute ab workout (15 minutes of floor work and 15 minutes of standing ab work...you can break it into 2 workouts if you want) and 3 30-minute butt/thigh workouts by Jillian Michaels.
> 
> Lauren - I filled out the questions on the Tracy Anderson website but I never got an email from the site about the program.  I may try to do it again....I wonder if it went to junk mail?
> 
> Good luck everyone!



That is great...  And lets us know how you like DVDs...


----------



## LMO429

I am down -0.2 pounds not alot at all. I am super super sore all week. I started level 7 on tracy anderson program and it's super tough and I feel it.  Some levels are harder than others.

Dawn - I would check your spam.  and maybe take the quiz again.   I currently do omnicentric based on the results of the quiz I do not tend to gain weigh in a specific region.  If you are looking for more lower body I would think you are hipcentric based on the areas you said you would like to work out more.  Regardless of the centric you pick it still works the entire body. It's usually about 5 mins of arms, 5 mins of abs and then 20 minutes of lower body (10 minutes per leg) for a full half hour.


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> - 1.8 this week.  So since I started 3 weeks ago I am down a total of 5.5.  I can live with that...there is just so far to go. Sigh!



That is fantastic! My goal is 5 pounds a month right now I am at 4.2


----------



## LMO429

Dawn - Here is the link to the body type quiz. After you answer all the questions and enter your email address it should give you an answer right away on the screen.

http://tracyandersonmethod.com/body-type-calculator/


----------



## Wonders10

I'm -5.2 lbs! That's the good news. The bad news is most of it probably came from the fact that I think I got food poisoning.  I got Chipotle for dinner last night and almost immediately felt nauseous and have been up sick pretty much all night.  I have a fever and my body aches but I've luckily stopped throwing up.  I don't foresee any solid food in my near future and I'm just now starting to keep water and diet coke down (all I have).  Hoping to keep feeling a little better so I can go get some Gatorade and coke or sprite.  My boss is ticked tame because we are so busy right now...like I did it on purpose.  I felt so bad last night I thought I might need to go to the hospital.  

Anyway, congrats to all the losers!


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> I am down -0.2 pounds not alot at all. I am super super sore all week. I started level 7 on tracy anderson program and it's super tough and I feel it.  Some levels are harder than others.
> 
> Dawn - I would check your spam.  and maybe take the quiz again.   I currently do omnicentric based on the results of the quiz I do not tend to gain weigh in a specific region.  If you are looking for more lower body I would think you are hipcentric based on the areas you said you would like to work out more.  Regardless of the centric you pick it still works the entire body. It's usually about 5 mins of arms, 5 mins of abs and then 20 minutes of lower body (10 minutes per leg) for a full half hour.



Well it sounds like you are working hard, and losing some weight so I think it is great.


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> I am down -0.2 pounds not alot at all. I am super super sore all week. I started level 7 on tracy anderson program and it's super tough and I feel it.  Some levels are harder than others.



Remember that that soreness means your muscles have more lactic acid in them right now, which is sort of like water weight.



LMO429 said:


> Dawn - Here is the link to the body type quiz. After you answer all the questions and enter your email address it should give you an answer right away on the screen.
> 
> http://tracyandersonmethod.com/body-type-calculator/



I think I was glutecentric, which makes sense - my butt and thighs are the first things that gain weight!  My stomach is actually the last thing that acquires weight but it's just not as firm as it used to be b/c of having Seth.  Don't get me wrong - I'm VERY thankful for no stretch marks and not having a ton of work to do in that area.  But my tummy was something I never worried about before and now it's just not firm - I want to get it that way again!

Thanks for the link - I'll take the quiz again and then check my spam.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> Remember that that soreness means your muscles have more lactic acid in them right now, which is sort of like water weight.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was glutecentric, which makes sense - my butt and thighs are the first things that gain weight!  My stomach is actually the last thing that acquires weight but it's just not as firm as it used to be b/c of having Seth.  Don't get me wrong - I'm VERY thankful for no stretch marks and not having a ton of work to do in that area.  But my tummy was something I never worried about before and now it's just not firm - I want to get it that way again!
> 
> Thanks for the link - I'll take the quiz again and then check my spam.



Even if you get glucentric its still an overall body workout.  The moves are different than lunges etc. It's more pulses etc. and the arms and standing abs are a littel confusing at first they really make a difference.
 you can you tube tracy anderson and a bunch of videos come up you can even try some before you buy


----------



## punkin413

Wonders10 said:


> I'm -5.2 lbs! That's the good news. The bad news is most of it probably came from the fact that I think I got food poisoning.  I got Chipotle for dinner last night and almost immediately felt nauseous and have been up sick pretty much all night.  I have a fever and my body aches but I've luckily stopped throwing up.  I don't foresee any solid food in my near future and I'm just now starting to keep water and diet coke down (all I have).  Hoping to keep feeling a little better so I can go get some Gatorade and coke or sprite.  My boss is ticked tame because we are so busy right now...like I did it on purpose.  I felt so bad last night I thought I might need to go to the hospital.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all the losers!



Feel better Shannon!


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon - So sorry to hear about the food poisoning. I got that last year at Maggiano's, and it was brutal. Hope you feel better soon.

I'm  Down .6 this week. Slow but steady again. I was doing well with exercise early in the week, but have a cold now, so I'm taking it easy. Congrats to all the losers and samers, and good losing to all in the coming week.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> I'm -5.2 lbs! That's the good news. The bad news is most of it probably came from the fact that I think I got food poisoning.  I got Chipotle for dinner last night and almost immediately felt nauseous and have been up sick pretty much all night.  I have a fever and my body aches but I've luckily stopped throwing up.  I don't foresee any solid food in my near future and I'm just now starting to keep water and diet coke down (all I have).  Hoping to keep feeling a little better so I can go get some Gatorade and coke or sprite.  My boss is ticked tame because we are so busy right now...like I did it on purpose.  I felt so bad last night I thought I might need to go to the hospital.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all the losers!



I hope you feel better food poisoning is the worst


----------



## Wonders10

Thanks everybody! I'm finally feeling among the living again. I was able to keep some toast down so I took some Advil for my fever and body aches and I slept for like 10 hours! My chest hurts, I think from heaving (sorry, tmi) and I'm worried I aspirated some of it because now I have a bronchitis sounding cough.  I just can't seem to catch a break and my job isn't conducive to dr visits and time off, so frustrating.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Dropping in quickly to report in.  I'm down .8 this week.  Not as well as I hoped, but still in the right direction.  

Wonders10 - hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you are all having a good weekend. I just joined the biggest loser challenge so I have started weighing Friday's now. However, I had lost .4lbs since Monday when I weighed yesterday!

Very proud of myself tonight. 3rd day of running for my half-marathon training. I ran for a total of 1.7 miles! I got 2 miles in at 26:40!! And tonight I was really dreading it because I felt like I was so heavy. However, I think I take too big of steps and bounce too much. Tonight, I ran in shorter strides and kind of...glided my way through it and was able to run almost the entire 2 miles. I also felt like I could breathe a lot easier this way too. 

And now tomorrow, I must get up and do it all over again! I have been crosstraining as well, mostly boxing and weight lifting. I am pretty excited for my rest day on Monday! 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## dwheatl

This was my first day back on SparkPeople since using up bits and pieces of what was left of Nutrisystem. I do notice that I tend to go heavy on the carbs. No wonder I'm hungry now with no calories left. Tomorrow I'll grocery shop and try to get more protein rich foods.
Snow - that's great about the running. Keep it up!


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Thought I'd pop in here and tell you all my story, (seeing as you all seem so nice 
I'm 41 (really ? that doesn't seem right somehow) male and overweight and have been for a long long time.

So last year I decided it was time to do something about and I embarked on a diet, ate as healthy as I could (I do shift work so meal times are never regular) and took up a bit of exercising. Mainly at that time it was believe it or not UFC personal trainer on the xbox kinect.
So this was last May, my starting weight was 18 st 1 lbs or 250 lbs as you American folk like to say. My goal was to lose around 5 st or 70 pounds.
And it went really really well, before my trip to Disney in October i had lost 35 lbs.

Then I ate like a trooper all through my holiday and didn't stop eating till after Christmas. I was too scared to get back on the scales but promised myself I would start again first day of the new year.

Just as an aside, believe it or not I actually "budgeted" for a weight gain of around 7lbs , that's just how messed up I am , I was "happy" to gain half a stone cause I was going to Disney and nothing was going to stop me from raiding Starring Roles, Main Street Bakery and eating a dessert every meal cause we were on the dining plan.

Anyway back to the scales, I now had  my new goal 50lbs till Disney. 
Well as i stood on the scales I was really worried, but I'd only gained 5lbs over my holiday and Christmas. I've never been so happy to put on weight, I was really fearing the worst.

So I jumped straight back into my diet and started exercising again actually buoyed by the fact I only had 5lbs to lose to get back to where I was Pre Disney. My first weigh in was 2 weeks after I started , and I had lost 6lbs .Yes I am now 1 pound lighter than i was before my holiday.

Because of my shift work I have decided to only weigh in every 2 weeks, but my next weigh in is due this week and I will update you all as I go. So 50 pounds by Disney is now 44 pounds by Disney and it seems just that little bit closer than it was.

I'll see if i can dig out a few pictures as well to show my progress.


----------



## dgbg100106

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Thought I'd pop in here and tell you all my story, (seeing as you all seem so nice
> I'm 41 (really ? that doesn't seem right somehow) male and overweight and have been for a long long time.
> 
> So last year I decided it was time to do something about and I embarked on a diet, ate as healthy as I could (I do shift work so meal times are never regular) and took up a bit of exercising. Mainly at that time it was believe it or not UFC personal trainer on the xbox kinect.
> So this was last May, my starting weight was 18 st 1 lbs or 250 lbs as you American folk like to say. My goal was to lose around 5 st or 70 pounds.
> And it went really really well, before my trip to Disney in October i had lost 35 lbs.
> 
> Then I ate like a trooper all through my holiday and didn't stop eating till after Christmas. I was too scared to get back on the scales but promised myself I would start again first day of the new year.
> 
> Just as an aside, believe it or not I actually "budgeted" for a weight gain of around 7lbs , that's just how messed up I am , I was "happy" to gain half a stone cause I was going to Disney and nothing was going to stop me from raiding Starring Roles, Main Street Bakery and eating a dessert every meal cause we were on the dining plan.
> 
> Anyway back to the scales, I now had  my new goal 50lbs till Disney.
> Well as i stood on the scales I was really worried, but I'd only gained 5lbs over my holiday and Christmas. I've never been so happy to put on weight, I was really fearing the worst.
> 
> So I jumped straight back into my diet and started exercising again actually buoyed by the fact I only had 5lbs to lose to get back to where I was Pre Disney. My first weigh in was 2 weeks after I started , and I had lost 6lbs .Yes I am now 1 pound lighter than i was before my holiday.
> 
> Because of my shift work I have decided to only weigh in every 2 weeks, but my next weigh in is due this week and I will update you all as I go. So 50 pounds by Disney is now 44 pounds by Disney and it seems just that little bit closer than it was.
> 
> I'll see if i can dig out a few pictures as well to show my progress.



That is great news and I totally understand about gain of 5 pounds and being happy, I have been there before.

I love that your goal is to lose the weight prior to returning to Disney....


----------



## punkin413

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Thought I'd pop in here and tell you all my story, (seeing as you all seem so nice



Hi, nice to "meet" you!  I'm so glad to see a guy here.  Our resident male in the group, Eric, hasn't been on in awhile, or at least since I've been back.  Anyway, great job on the weight loss....and keep it up!


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome, 8th. Glad to hear your gain is gone already. Wish I could say that about my holiday weight.


----------



## punkin413

So my calorie count today has been blown.  One of my bosses just brought in a basket full of candy he got in France - these chocolate sticks filled with cherry liqueur.....REAL cherry liqueur.  I mean, how often do I get an opportunity to eat REAL French candy???  Not gonna pass this up.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> So my calorie count today has been blown.  One of my bosses just brought in a basket full of candy he got in France - these chocolate sticks filled with cherry liqueur.....REAL cherry liqueur.  I mean, how often do I get an opportunity to eat REAL French candy???  Not gonna pass this up.



Oh that sounds amazing! enjoy!!!!

When I have candy sometimes I suck on it so it lasts longer


----------



## LMO429

I was curious has anyone ever stayed on disney property but not in a disney hotel like bonnett creek, hilton bonnnett creek etc?

We usually stay at the beach club but are planning on doing two trips this year one of which will be a short one and was thinking of trying to save some money by staying offsite (but on site) if that makes any sense.

what is your experience with any of these hotels or am i better off staying at  moderate I have only ever stayed at deluxes in the past.


----------



## Therinian

Hey, howdy, hey! 

I'm Gina, 37, and I'd like to join the group, please! 

I'm a SAHM and all my kids are in school, so sometimes I find I have a lot of time on my hands... to eat.  Over the summer, I lost 12 pounds, but gained it ALL back when stress from back-to-back family deaths (mother-in-law, grandmother, great-aunt) *and* the holidays happened. 

My husband bought me a treadmill the weekend after the New Year, and I've been using it sporadically. My plan is to use it more, keep better track of time and distance, and hope to see the numbers on the scale go down.

*Weight this morning: 195.6 lbs*

*Goal weight: 170 lbs*

(I don't mind sharing this information, btw)


----------



## LMO429

Therinian said:


> Hey, howdy, hey!
> 
> I'm Gina, 37, and I'd like to join the group, please!
> 
> I'm a SAHM and all my kids are in school, so sometimes I find I have a lot of time on my hands... to eat.  Over the summer, I lost 12 pounds, but gained it ALL back when stress from back-to-back family deaths (mother-in-law, grandmother, great-aunt) *and* the holidays happened.
> 
> My husband bought me a treadmill the weekend after the New Year, and I've been using it sporadically. My plan is to use it more, keep better track of time and distance, and hope to see the numbers on the scale go down.
> 
> *Weight this morning: 195.6 lbs*
> 
> *Goal weight: 170 lbs*
> 
> (I don't mind sharing this information, btw)



Welcome!!!! we are here for you! this is a great group


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome, Gina. Glad to have you with us.






, we have only stayed at the Dolphin, which is not Disney, but it's in Disney. We stay there because it's a deluxe at a moderate price, and HS and EPCOT are right there! If you sign up for Starwood hotels, you get emails about deals.


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps! After last weeks stress at work, this week is going much better although we are still really busy and I cannot wait for the weekend to be better.

Sometime Tuesday, my stomach kicked back in again and said "I'm starving!!!"  I'm trying really hard to not just pig out, but I'm anticipating a gain tomorrow just because of the way I lost all that weight.  Hopefully a decent amount will stick!


----------



## LMO429

Just trying to weigh the difference between offsite vs. onsite..If we stay off I would have to rent a car, pay parking fee daily for disney parks and the hotel. So I am trying to figure out which is more cost effective.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Just trying to weigh the difference between offsite vs. onsite..If we stay off I would have to rent a car, pay parking fee daily for disney parks and the hotel. So I am trying to figure out which is more cost effective.



We stayed at the Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista, it is consider a WDW resort, but is off property.  I was not sure what that entailed but as a guest, you also receive special benefits:


Extra Magic Hours - Each day one of the Disney theme parks is open an hour early or stays open up to three extra hours in the evening.
    Complimentary shuttle service to Disney Theme Parks

I have no idea if ME will take you there or not, it is a Disney resort but not on property, we used our Hilton points to stay there.


----------



## dgbg100106

Welcome Gina...


----------



## Wonders10

I am +1.4!

Honestly, I'm totally okay with it considering the way I lost my 5 lbs last week.  This still comes out to an average of 2 lbs per week for the past two weeks which isn't too shabby. Plus I haven't seen this number on the scale in over a year if not more!  TGIF, Peeps!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope you all are having a wonderful week.

Went to do my fitness test at our rec center yesterday and got a sneak peek at my weight around 11 AM and it said I was down a lb. However, I weighed this morning at home and it said I hadn't lost a thing? Not really sure why, was still under my calories yesterday, did well all week, and ran 2 miles yesterday. Huh. Oh well, I guess next week will be better!


----------



## dgbg100106

I am down 1.2 this week. Which I think is great considering I cant exercise yet.  

3 days until I cruise so i am sure I will be up when I get back.


----------



## LMO429

I am down 1.4 pounds this week!

I knew last week it had to be muscle the level 7 of tracy anderson was super hard I felt it all over..

I hope everyone has a great weekend!

What is everyone's superbowl strategy do you plan like eating like a linebacker or a quarterback!?


----------



## punkin413

I am + 1 pound today.  Ugh.  But AF arrived (early) yesterday so I'm hoping that's the reason for the gain.  I did good with exercise and eating this week....well, except for the French candy incident.



LMO429 said:


> What is everyone's superbowl strategy do you plan like eating like a linebacker or a quarterback!?



Linebacker!!!!  Haha....no, not really.  I won't be counting calories that day, though.  We always have friends over and cook a good bit of food.  For Ray it's a Superbowl party.  For me it's a Football's Over party!    Although I am actually interested this year - there are 4 teams I care about:  Giants, Colts (I love the Manning boys), Titans (I'm from Nashville originally) and Dolphins (grew up as a Dolphins fan b/c my dad is from Miami - this was before the Titans existed).  GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Welcome Gina and 8th Dwarf!

I am a *SAMER* this week.  Not good but not bad either.  I am worried about this upcoming week... I'm traveling to Alabama for half the week, and eating on the road for me is hard.  I have lots of food allergies and aversions, so eating out is difficult.  I have a hotel that has a fridge and microwave in my room, so I'm hoping to stock it with a few healthy things and to be able to microwave some soup or something along those lines for dinner.  And I will keep tracking like I have been... that's been helping keep me on track.

Good luck to everyone for the upcoming week!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up 1.1. Disappointing, but I'm hoping it's only temporary.


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Quick upadate from me , I have a loss of 2 pounds over the past fortnight
That's now a total loss of 38 pounds and my target of 50 pounds till Disney 
now stands at 8 down 42 to go. I'm really happy with my progress so far .


----------



## LMO429

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Quick upadate from me , I have a loss of 2 pounds over the past fortnight
> That's now a total loss of 38 pounds and my target of 50 pounds till Disney
> now stands at 8 down 42 to go. I'm really happy with my progress so far .



WOW that is fantastic! way to go!


----------



## dgbg100106

OK I am out of here for vacation for two weeks, I am praying that I do not over do it while I am gone.  See you all in 2 weeks...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> OK I am out of here for vacation for two weeks, I am praying that I do not over do it while I am gone.  See you all in 2 weeks...



Have a great vacation!


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Have a great vacation!



Thanks.. cruise ships dont equal good diets..
But I need to get away..


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all! Long time peep checking in after a too-long absence. I think I'm in need of some major accountability again. 2011 started off great. I got down to 140 - 10 lbs shy of my goal - by the end of July. Then I got a little lazy, slowly gained about 12, and finished the year at 152. I managed to lose about 4 pounds the first two weeks of January, and was feeling pretty good about myself again. Then I was shipped off to the UK for 10 days for work. Working long hours without access to a gym, dining out for lunch and dinner, eating dessert with many of those meals (they have some wonderful desserts in England), and having a pint or two (or more) every night did some MAJOR damage. I haven't stepped on a scale yet, but the way my clothes are fitting and based on what I see in the mirror, I am anticipating at least a 10 pound gain. If that holds true, I'll be about 30 pounds from my goal of 130. Which is soooo depressing when I think about how close I was just a few months ago. But I know what I have to do. Back to following the Weight Watchers plan religiously (the only thing that really seems to work for me); go to the gym at least 5 times a week (we got a Planet Fitness in town around September, and I joined almost immediately - even a cheapskate like me can't pass up a $10/month gym membership); drink plenty of water; and weigh myself and report back here every Friday to keep myself honest. I'll have a better idea of the journey ahead of me when I step on the scale this Friday (the day before my 35th birthday), but anything under 160 will be an absolute miracle. 

My long term goal for 2012 is to get within striking distance of my 130 pound goal weight by September 8, when we head out for a week in Disney World and a couple days at Anna Maria Island. But since things seem to work better with short term goals, I want to get back into the 140's by Easter. Not counting this week, that is 8 weeks to lose 10-15 pounds. Definitely doable, if I stick to my guns and use what I've learned over the past 7 years.

That's all for now. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I'm reading back a little bit, and I see we have another guy. Welcome! I'm Aaron. Nice to "meet" you!

Welcome aboard to Gina, too!


----------



## punkin413

Hey, Aaron!  Long time no "see".  Good to see you're back.  And I don't know why I called you Eric earlier (telling 8th dwarf that our resident guy, Eric, hadn't been around in awhile....I meant you!).  I'm losing it!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> Hey, Aaron!  Long time no "see".  Good to see you're back.  And I don't know why I called you Eric earlier (telling 8th dwarf that our resident guy, Eric, hadn't been around in awhile....I meant you!).  I'm losing it!!!


Hi Dawn! Ha ha, yeah, I noticed that. But I wasn't going to mention anything.  Honestly, it is a lot more preferable than having my name spelled wrong, which happens way more often that you'd think. I mean seriously, how can people not know that "Erin" is the female spelling? It's gotten to the point where, when people ask for my name over the phone or at a restaurant, I'll just automatically say "Aaron: A-A-R-O-N". And you wouldn't believe the number of times they have to cross out or erase something once I start spelling it for them. Ugh. (End of my rant...)


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome back, Aaron. We just have to keep fighting the good fight, right? Sometimes I think of giving up because I can't be 100%, but I know where I'd be if I just gave up. So here we are losing the same weight again. It's better than gaining old weight, and new on top of  it.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Aaron's back!!!!!

Now we have 2 thread dudes!


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I'm reading back a little bit, and I see we have another guy. Welcome! I'm Aaron. Nice to "meet" you!
> 
> Welcome aboard to Gina, too!



Thank you for the welcome Aaron, and the rest of you peeps too.
Nows theres 2 guys here we can talk football and stuff about monster cars , right?

Been a bad week this week, haven't been able to work out cause I've come down a real bad dose of man-flu, ladies thats like a cold you get only obviously about 10 time worse 

Starting to feel human again and hope to get at least 1 possibly 2 workouts in by the end of the week. Not to worry this is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## pixie dust 112

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Thank you for the welcome Aaron, and the rest of you peeps too.
> Nows theres 2 guys here we can talk football and stuff about monster cars , right?
> 
> Been a bad week this week, haven't been able to work out cause I've come down a real bad dose of man-flu, ladies thats like a cold you get only obviously about 10 time worse
> 
> Starting to feel human again and hope to get at least 1 possibly 2 workouts in by the end of the week. Not to worry this is a marathon not a sprint.



Feel free to talk about football all you want as long as your football talk is praising my Giants!  I have to remember that marathon not a sprint thing!  It's a good mantra...oh and welcome!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'm a samer this week!


----------



## punkin413

I'm +1.2 pounds this week.  At first I was frustrated and baffled, as I've done great with food and exercise this week.  However, on the way to work this morning I started to think about it.  The size 10 pants I have on this morning are just about falling off me and I have felt really good this week with my energy level and just the way I feel in general.  So maybe my weight is shifting?  Maybe I'm building more muscle?  Who knows.  I think I may need to concentrate less on the numbers and more about how I feel and how my clothes fit me.  Of course I'm disappointed with a gain but I will just keep plugging away and eventually I will get to where I want to be.  Never give up!


----------



## LMO429

I am not getting on the scale this week or next week. I ate awful this week dont even ask me why so mad at myself.

Starting fresh today!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I'm -1.8 this week.  Stuck to lots of fruit and simple foods while traveling last week.  Was also able to sneak some exercise in with a hike.  Traveling again now, but to my mom's house for my brother's wedding today.  Still trying to stick to what I did last week, since it worked.

Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## Wonders10

Didn't get to post on Friday...am up 1 lb.  I felt like I had a tapeworm this week, I literally felt hungry all day everyday.  My cruise is 4 months away and I really need to start buckling down, getting serious and not giving into every little craving or temptation. 

I have found a renewed love of the "dance party".  Put on the iPod and shake my booty for 30 min straight.  Fun and a good workout!

I'm also getting waves of disneyitis, where I really want to head to Orlando for the weekend and get some use out of my annual pass, but I'm so busy at work I can't predict a good time to go.  Plus I really should not be spending tons of extra money right now.


----------



## dwheatl

I was down .6 Friday, but I'm sure that's not the case now. We were leading a retreat this weekend, and I was tired, so I ate a lot. Maybe one day I'll teach my brain/hands/mouth that food does not equal sleep. I got in a short hike today before the rain hit. Saw a mountain lion paw print, so I at least hustled a little bit.
Tomorrow is a new day. Anyone want to help me up on the wagon?


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Thank you for the welcome Aaron, and the rest of you peeps too.
> Nows theres 2 guys here we can talk football and stuff about monster cars , right?
> 
> Been a bad week this week, haven't been able to work out cause I've come down a real bad dose of man-flu, ladies thats like a cold you get only obviously about 10 time worse
> 
> Starting to feel human again and hope to get at least 1 possibly 2 workouts in by the end of the week. Not to worry this is a marathon not a sprint.


Monster Trucks are pretty darn cool. I grew up watching Big Foot battling Bear Foot (on TV of course) on Saturday afternoons. Now, when you say football, are you referring to our American football? Or your European football (aka Soccer). Because unfortunately, if you are talking about soccer, it'll be a one-way conversation. I know almost nothing about the sport.

Hope you are feeling better!



dwheatl said:


> I was down .6 Friday, but I'm sure that's not the case now. We were leading a retreat this weekend, and I was tired, so I ate a lot. Maybe one day I'll teach my brain/hands/mouth that food does not equal sleep. I got in a short hike today before the rain hit. Saw a mountain lion paw print, so I at least hustled a little bit.
> Tomorrow is a new day. Anyone want to help me up on the wagon?


I have SO been there. It seems for me, whenever I'm away from home, that I completely lose my willpower and forget everything I've learned about healthy eating over the years. If I don't actually tell myself OUTLOUD _no, no, no, you don't need to eat that_, it'll end up in my mouth. Ugh...

I stepped on the scale last Friday for the first time since returning from my business trip to the UK, and also the first time on the scale since re-re-rejoining the DISappearing Peeps, so no +/- to report this week. But I got my baseline weight of 156 even. I said after my trip that if I weighed anything under 160, that it would be a minor miracle. So I was definitely happy with that number. Well, as happy as I could be weighing 16 pounds more than I did six months ago. But now I know what I have to do. Seven pounds by Easter. 26 pounds by September 8. It won't be easy, but I know what I have to do.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I am -0.6 this week.  Was sick early in the week, and when my appetite came back, I over-compensated.    Dealing with a bad tooth and looks like I need a root canal (going to the endodontist today).  Never had one, and I'm hoping it's not as bad as the horror stories I heard from co-workers yesterday.

I hope you all have a good week!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up .9. There was quite a bit of Valentine candy, birthday cake, etc involved. I don't see things improving in the food dept. this week. I'm turning 50 (right behind you, PD) and we are going to DL. First just DH and me, then my kids, DD's gf, 2 sisters and their DHs, 1 brother and his gf. 
I'll try to stay active, and plan on turning over a new leaf for the second half of my century (God willing).


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

I've lost 3 pounds over the last two weeks, very happy with that.
Had a cold and couldn't work out for a week but have been to the gym
3 times this week and worked my tail off.
My target is now 39 pounds and I've got roughly 27 weeks left till my holidays.
I've been at this around 10 months now and I've lost around 45 Pounds
So far. 
It's going to be tight I think my target was ambitious to say the least but I'm going to give it my all.


----------



## dgbg100106

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks.. cruise ships don't equal good diets..
> But I need to get away..



Ok I am back  and I am up 5 pounds.. Hopefully some of it will come off quickly, since it was just over doing it...

But I am back and ready to do some good work..


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sorry I missed last week... been busy trying to get our house ready to get on the market.  Helps in losing a few pounds though!  Over the past two weeks, I am -2.6.  

Got a lot more to do over the next few weeks... hope to keep on this trend.  Hope you all have a fantastic week!


----------



## LMO429

I am down 1.2 pounds this week..down a total of 8.2 pounds since Jan 2nd.  So basically I am about a pound a week which I will totally take.  The past two weeks I was at some what of a stand still weight loss wise. I started doing weights and the scale was not budging which was so annoying!!!

Sorry I do not post as much. the disboards is still so seriously slow sometimes and its hard to even get on in the first place!


----------



## dgbg100106

I have lost 2 of the pounds that I gained from vacation but overall I am still up 3


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

I've had a really good 2 weeks, ate better and worked out more.
I'm down 5 pounds over the fortnight . Now 34 pounds to go before Disney .
I couldn't be any happier with my progress. 
Still a long way to go but we'll take it one step and 1 pound at a time.


----------



## dwheatl

We got home from DL last Sunday and when I weighed Monday morning, I had not gained any(more) on the trip. By Friday, I was down 1.6. I've been trying to get back on the wagon this week, but it's been iffy (a giant doughnut appeared on my desk. What was I to do?) I think some of the weight came off because of all the walking at DL (we stayed a couple of blocks away, and walked to and from the park twice a day, plus all of the walking in the park). I admit I did use DH's ECV a couple of times, because my pinky toe was really sore. By the time I got home, it was SERIOUSLY  infected and spreading along the side of my foot. I'm on two kinds of antibiotics now, which has wreaked havoc with my digestion. So, that + walking = weight loss. 
Nonetheless, we had a great time at Disney. There were 11 of us on the weekend. We moved like a herd of turtles, but had time in lines to visit, and had a great dinner in CA Adv. Now if I can just get my head in the game of weight loss!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps!  Where has everyone go?  Not that I'm one to talk...I haven't posted in a couple weeks!  Weight-wise, I'm about where I was a week after my food poisoning.  And my mom, who doesn't see me often, has noticed I've lost weight so that is good.  It's Lent for all you Catholics out there and I gave up soda (diet and regular) as well as fast food (if it has a drive thru, I can't eat it.  Except for Starbucks because I only get a light coffee of some sort every couple weeks or so).  I think its helping and I am doing surprisingly well without any soda.  Its been 2 weeks!  I do drink crystal light and sparkling water when I want flavor and/or bubbles.  I've also made a goal of "healthy things to do" and every morning I pick one out and have to do it that day.  For example, do not eat anything chocolate or do your yoga DVD.  It makes it a lot easier to get through if I know its only for one day.  

Other than that, I've made some pretty big life decisions.  The honeymoon is over for the new job I loved so much initially.  I do still love my patients but the hours and medicare rules we have to abide by are ridiculous.  And my boss is, well, not the best boss I've ever had.  Two weekends home in a row also made me realize how much I miss living where I used to live (fort lauderdale area - I'm over an hour north now in a small coastal town).  Those thoughts have been lingering since I moved up here almost 4 years ago.  So...my lease is up in June and I have decided to move home (until I figure out exactly where I want to live down there), quit my current job and go back to working for the company I worked for when I was an intern/recent grad school grad which is in the schools and private practice speech therapy.  I am dreading telling my boss and our other speech therapist but I'm also so excited and happy to be moving back to the area I consider "home".  Socially, there are also so many more opportunities for me to meet people and its just more "me" if that makes sense.  But thinking about all of this has really started to mess with my head and I am a mess emotionally.  So I'm hoping once I tell people at work (next month) I'll feel better.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Where has everyone go?  Not that I'm one to talk...I haven't posted in a couple weeks!  Weight-wise, I'm about where I was a week after my food poisoning.  And my mom, who doesn't see me often, has noticed I've lost weight so that is good.  It's Lent for all you Catholics out there and I gave up soda (diet and regular) as well as fast food (if it has a drive thru, I can't eat it.  Except for Starbucks because I only get a light coffee of some sort every couple weeks or so).  I think its helping and I am doing surprisingly well without any soda.  Its been 2 weeks!  I do drink crystal light and sparkling water when I want flavor and/or bubbles.  I've also made a goal of "healthy things to do" and every morning I pick one out and have to do it that day.  For example, do not eat anything chocolate or do your yoga DVD.  It makes it a lot easier to get through if I know its only for one day.
> 
> Other than that, I've made some pretty big life decisions.  The honeymoon is over for the new job I loved so much initially.  I do still love my patients but the hours and medicare rules we have to abide by are ridiculous.  And my boss is, well, not the best boss I've ever had.  Two weekends home in a row also made me realize how much I miss living where I used to live (fort lauderdale area - I'm over an hour north now in a small coastal town).  Those thoughts have been lingering since I moved up here almost 4 years ago.  So...my lease is up in June and I have decided to move home (until I figure out exactly where I want to live down there), quit my current job and go back to working for the company I worked for when I was an intern/recent grad school grad which is in the schools and private practice speech therapy.  I am dreading telling my boss and our other speech therapist but I'm also so excited and happy to be moving back to the area I consider "home".  Socially, there are also so many more opportunities for me to meet people and its just more "me" if that makes sense.  But thinking about all of this has really started to mess with my head and I am a mess emotionally.  So I'm hoping once I tell people at work (next month) I'll feel better.



You have to always go with your gut. If you feel like your insides are telling you to move back home then go with that decision. I find when I follow what my gut tells me to do its always right. Dont worry about what other people may think or are affect by your decision you have to do whats best for you


----------



## LMO429

As far as not posting on these boards. I really try but the disboards are just so slow that I shy away from coming around here as much as I use to I find it so aggravating to post. sometimes i cant even get the websites to come up. It's probably because when I go on the computer in high traffic times.

Since Jan 2 I am down 10.2 pounds.

I am currently doing a turbofire/jillian michaels body revolution hybrid. at 
home I am also logging my calories in lose it.com


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Where has everyone go?  Not that I'm one to talk...I haven't posted in a couple weeks!  Weight-wise, I'm about where I was a week after my food poisoning.  And my mom, who doesn't see me often, has noticed I've lost weight so that is good.  It's Lent for all you Catholics out there and I gave up soda (diet and regular) as well as fast food (if it has a drive thru, I can't eat it.  Except for Starbucks because I only get a light coffee of some sort every couple weeks or so).  I think its helping and I am doing surprisingly well without any soda.  Its been 2 weeks!  I do drink crystal light and sparkling water when I want flavor and/or bubbles.  I've also made a goal of "healthy things to do" and every morning I pick one out and have to do it that day.  For example, do not eat anything chocolate or do your yoga DVD.  It makes it a lot easier to get through if I know its only for one day.
> 
> Other than that, I've made some pretty big life decisions.  The honeymoon is over for the new job I loved so much initially.  I do still love my patients but the hours and medicare rules we have to abide by are ridiculous.  And my boss is, well, not the best boss I've ever had.  Two weekends home in a row also made me realize how much I miss living where I used to live (fort lauderdale area - I'm over an hour north now in a small coastal town).  Those thoughts have been lingering since I moved up here almost 4 years ago.  So...my lease is up in June and I have decided to move home (until I figure out exactly where I want to live down there), quit my current job and go back to working for the company I worked for when I was an intern/recent grad school grad which is in the schools and private practice speech therapy.  I am dreading telling my boss and our other speech therapist but I'm also so excited and happy to be moving back to the area I consider "home".  Socially, there are also so many more opportunities for me to meet people and its just more "me" if that makes sense.  But thinking about all of this has really started to mess with my head and I am a mess emotionally.  So I'm hoping once I tell people at work (next month) I'll feel better.



Shannon, this sounds like the best decision you could make.  You gave it a good go (4 years is a while) and it's not right for you.   There is no shame in going where it will make you happy, not at all, and you shouldn't feel bad about it.  

When you explain it to your current job, they should understand.  It isn't them and the job, it's that you miss your town and your family and want to be closer to them.   If they don't understand, then they really *really* weren't worth your time in the first place.  

Sending a lot of hugs your way.   

Disboards is incredibly slow for me as well.   Are you on FB?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Shannon ~ definitely go where you are happy.  My DH and I moved back home over 20 years ago, after we realized we would work all week and then several weekends we would visit back at home.  We lived in Saratoga Springs (the real one not Disney) which is a beautiful place to live, but our hearts were back where we grew up!  We figured if this was where we were spoending our free tome it is where we wanted and needed to be!

On another note, I think maybe I;ll just stay fat!  I have no motivation to eat healthy and exercise!  UGH!


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon - hope you find the right place for you.
PD - You are beautiful just the way you are, but don't forget to keep your health in mind. You know I just lost my mom, but before she died, she spent the last 14 years of her life in a wheelchair and losing her eyesight. All of this was complications due to her weight and inactivity. I try to remember that my attempts to control my eating and to fit in exercise have less to do with cottage cheese thighs and more to do with having energy to one day spend on grandkids, to enjoy retirement with DH, and to relieve my kids of having to care for me. I will never regret the time I spent helping to take care of my mom, but I think we all could have been happier if she had taken better care of herself. (Hope that's not too preachy, just filled with love and a reminder to myself as well). 
On that note, I signed up for a challenge on SparkPeople to reign in my sugar consumption. I have been really out of control. I signed up yesterday, and today a kid came in with a Nothing Bundt Cakes marble cake for me. I sent it home with another teacher. We are having a late b-day party for me tomorrow, and I will have a piece of cake then, but again, I'll find others to share it with.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Shannon - hope you find the right place for you.
> PD - You are beautiful just the way you are, but don't forget to keep your health in mind. You know I just lost my mom, but before she died, she spent the last 14 years of her life in a wheelchair and losing her eyesight. All of this was complications due to her weight and inactivity. I try to remember that my attempts to control my eating and to fit in exercise have less to do with cottage cheese thighs and more to do with having energy to one day spend on grandkids, to enjoy retirement with DH, and to relieve my kids of having to care for me. I will never regret the time I spent helping to take care of my mom, but I think we all could have been happier if she had taken better care of herself. (Hope that's not too preachy, just filled with love and a reminder to myself as well).
> On that note, I signed up for a challenge on SparkPeople to reign in my sugar consumption. I have been really out of control. I signed up yesterday, and today a kid came in with a Nothing Bundt Cakes marble cake for me. I sent it home with another teacher. We are having a late b-day party for me tomorrow, and I will have a piece of cake then, but again, I'll find others to share it with.



Hey wait they owe me! 
So Danielle, I came up with a new goal weight last night.  I was thinking it would be easier to have a goal of gaining 100 pounds rather than losing 60-70!  There you go ruining all  my fun again!

I have the Malificient (sp?) that you gave me sitting on a shelf in my office!  I am going to put it in my purse and carry it with me everywhere as a reminder of your post to try to keep me in check!  You know I you!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Shannon ~ definitely go where you are happy.  My DH and I moved back home over 20 years ago, after we realized we would work all week and then several weekends we would visit back at home.  We lived in Saratoga Springs (the real one not Disney) which is a beautiful place to live, but our hearts were back where we grew up!  We figured if this was where we were spoending our free tome it is where we wanted and needed to be!
> 
> *On another note, I think maybe I;ll just stay fat!  I have no motivation to eat healthy and exercise! * UGH!



This is me right now...


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey wait they owe me!
> So Danielle, I came up with a new goal weight last night.  I was thinking it would be easier to have a goal of gaining 100 pounds rather than losing 60-70!  There you go ruining all  my fun again!
> 
> I have the Malificient (sp?) that you gave me sitting on a shelf in my office!  I am going to put it in my purse and carry it with me everywhere as a reminder of your post to try to keep me in check!  You know I you!





dgbg100106 said:


> This is me right now...



 DS' gf tells me the new fitness craze is do SOMEthing! So none of us are perfect, and maybe we won't even lose weight, but we can all take a few steps more than we feel like, eat half a piece of cake instead of the whole thing, or like me today, track your food even on a day when you know you went over your limit. Just don't give up.
And yes, PD, our kids do owe us everything. I just don't want to have to call in that debt.


----------



## LMO429

I get like that every once in awhile where I say to myself why do I even bother. But I know I def feel better when I work out and eat right.  Just take it day by day that has been my attitude this year and I find mentally it is working for me.  Just enjoy the day and try to be as healthy as possible. I try not to worry about a week or month from now what I will look like etc.  I just try to keep my eye the prize one day at a time.


----------



## LMO429

oh just took a look at my ticker!! I will be in disney so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Had an okay week... didn't move around as much as I needed to and am only down -0.4.  Hoping for a better week this week.  

Still prepping the house for sale... de-cluttering and staging... I didn't realize how much junk we had and was surprised at how good it was to let so many things go that I'd been holding on to.  

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## dwheatl

I was up 0.3 lbs.. I think the sugar pledge helped keep it from being worse. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi my peeps!   Missing everyone 

I have been ok for the most part in my eating except when AF is coming I eat like Ms Piggy.  I gain between 4-5 lb around that time and then lose it right after she leaves.  

Does anyone have any quick ideas for breakfast?  I have never been a big breakfast eater (please don't yell, I know it's a bad habit).  I started going back to school (20 years ago I started going to college but never finished) for a histology technologist (they prepare tissue slides for the pathologist to read, usually cancer but not always).  I work as a medical transcriptionist in the pathology department right now but only once a week and I need a job.  Anywho ~ I need something that I can eat in the car going to school (it takes me an hour)

Any ideas ? besides a Starbucks latte.

Laura xoxo


----------



## dwheatl

Laura, congrats on being back at school. If you like to drink your breakfast, a Green Monster is great. Half a cup of soy milk, half a cup of water, a cup of frozen berries (I like the Costco mix), a handful, or even two, of fresh, raw spinach, and whatever sweetener you like. Run it through the blender, and you've got a delicious healthy shake for any time of day. You really don't taste the spinach (weird, I know) and it doesn't look green, either.
If you like sandwiches, those are quick and easy. PB and banana, turkey ham and low-fat cheese, or whatever you like.


----------



## dgbg100106

The drink sounds really interesting.  Do you get the vanilla milk?


----------



## dwheatl

I do get the vanilla milk. I was getting the light one, but then I noticed the difference in calories seemed to be because they cut the protein, so I switched to regular vanilla. I use it in my coffee too, half vanilla soy, half 1% milk.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I do get the vanilla milk. I was getting the light one, but then I noticed the difference in calories seemed to be because they cut the protein, so I switched to regular vanilla. I use it in my coffee too, half vanilla soy, half 1% milk.



hmmm...  I might have to try this.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Thanks Danielle for the recipe.  I'm going to try that.  I have been making smoothies for the kids and hubby in the morning with greek yogurt, frozen fruit (mostly strawberries), banana and some honey to make it sweet.  But I'm going to try yours as well.  I do like to drink my breafkast LOL.

I also make myself a sandwich because I eat that on our break at school and usually buy a water in the cafe at school and I buy baked lays.

I need to start exercising again too.  I have been dancing with my DD6.  She got Just Dance 3 from Santa and I really sweat after awhile.  But during the day I am going to starting walking around my neighborhood as soon as it gets a little warmer.  I hate the cold.

Hope everyone has a wonderful St Patrick's Day.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Missed the Friday check-in, but had a good week.  I am -2.2 for this week.   Did more running around in general and my eating was real good this week.  Hoping to keep the momentum going.  

Hope you all are having a good week!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Where is everyone?  Hopefully out enjoying good weather!  

I missed the Friday check-in, but had another good week.  Kept up what I did last week and am -2.4!  Gonna keep it up... got plenty still to do around the house (painting, refinishing cabinets, etc.) to keep me moving. We are working to get the house on the market by mid-April, so the next couple of weeks will be busy.

Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Hello everyone , haven't been in for a while. Had my first real blip.
Only last 1 pound over 2 weeks and I was really disappointed.
I thought I had worked really hard in the gym and I didn't eat any more than usual. I really had a hard time getting my head round things, but I decided I'd come too far and worked too hard to let my first setback derail my weight loss journey. So I got back in the gym and ate the best I could for the next 2 weeks and this weigh in I've lost 4 pounds. Really really over the moon, not just because I lost so much but mainly because I didn't give up and I kept going. 
So my target is now down to 29 pounds, according to wii fit I now weigh 14 stone 5 pounds which is 201 pounds I started 320 days ago and I weighed 252 pounds so altogether I've lost 51 pounds in under a year.
It's starting to really show now as everyone I meet remarks on the fact I've lost weight , which is really nice to hear and helps spur me on. 
I want to thank everyone in here for the support , you may not think it but just reading your posts and problems and successes helps me as I know there's other people going through the same things as me.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Great job, Eighth Dwarf!  I completely know what you mean... in the past few attempts I've made at losing, when I hit that blip, I stopped putting in as much effort or gave up altogether.  This year, I decided to get the help of WW, and the leader suggested we only make one goal: commit to come to a meeting every week.  I decided to do just that, and I have done far better than I have on any other attempt at weight loss.  And I feel better about myself because I have stuck to it.  And I too appreciate when everyone posts here, because I see how you all are handling things that I am also running across in my life.  I appreciate you all! 

While this week was not as good as the past couple of weeks, I am still down... -0.4, and since the beginning of the year, I am -16.8.  Since I started last year, I am -30.4.  I have a ways to go (40 lbs. more), but I feel like I have made good headway, and I am confident that I will meet my goal!  

I hope you all have a fantastic week!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Am I a thread killer?  I sure hope not!

Had a busy week and didn't eat as well as I should have.  But I am still  -0.6 this week.  Hoping to do better this week.  

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## LMO429

Sorry I have not been posting I just find the disboards so slow I try to post and it takes forever to load.

since january 2 I am down 13.2 pounds! 

I didnt eat the best yesterday at easter and I am paying the price for it today my stomach is killing me

Ill be in disney in 5 weeks! yay hope to lose 5 more pounds by then!


----------



## dwheatl

I've been a bad, bad peep. However, I did sign up for 5 sessions with a personal trainer yesterday, hoping I can turn things around. Hope everybody had a beautiful Easter/Passover.


----------



## teekathepony

Hello Peeps! 

I'd like to join you all if I may! I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds in total, and hopefully 20 of them by Disney (Sept. 16) I'd love some support on the Dis


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I've been a bad, bad peep. However, I did sign up for 5 sessions with a personal trainer yesterday, hoping I can turn things around. Hope everybody had a beautiful Easter/Passover.



I have been bad too...

not gaining but not losing either...


----------



## dgbg100106

teekathepony said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I'd like to join you all if I may! I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds in total, and hopefully 20 of them by Disney (Sept. 16) I'd love some support on the Dis



Welcome...

We are here to help each other.  So what are you doing for your weightloss


----------



## dwheatl

teekathepony said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I'd like to join you all if I may! I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds in total, and hopefully 20 of them by Disney (Sept. 16) I'd love some support on the Dis



Welcome, Wendy! This thread was started by a Wendy, so that's a lucky name around here!



dgbg100106 said:


> I have been bad too...
> 
> not gaining but not losing either...


My weight is creeping up - gain a lb., lose .8.  I realize as I get older, there's less wiggle room for splurges. So my challenge to myself, starting today, is track everything, whether it's on plan or not.


----------



## dwheatl

Dang it! Double post. Dis is being freaky!


----------



## teekathepony

dgbg100106 said:


> Welcome...
> 
> We are here to help each other.  So what are you doing for your weightloss


Thank you!
So far...
I've started jogging (doing the Couch to 5K program, but repeating each week twice since I'm in pretty poor shape! I'm on my second rep of week 2 right now.) 
I've given up Pepsi and chips -- my two total weaknesses. 
Adding more vegetables to my diet, and cutting back on carbs.
More than anything I want to be healthier. 



dwheatl said:


> Welcome, Wendy! This thread was started by a Wendy, so that's a lucky name around here!
> 
> 
> My weight is creeping up - gain a lb., lose .8.  I realize as I get older, there's less wiggle room for splurges. So my challenge to myself, starting today, is track everything, whether it's on plan or not.


Thank you! Go team Wendy!  It's kind of a Disney name too. 
I love that you said as you get older there's less room for splurges. That hit me this year and I'm only 26. I used to tell myself that what I ate made no difference, but I realized I have to stop that train of thought because it's just not true any more!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Welcome, Wendy!  

I have hit a blip... I am +1.0 this week.  I have been up and down with the same pound for the past few weeks, but I am determined to get past this.  I'm going to change up my eating a little, and make sure to get in a little different regimen of exercise.  Hopefully this will help get things jump started again.

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## dgbg100106

The end of this week I get permission to walk around the block, with Dr Permission......  I am so excited!  I do leave for Vegas this thursday...


----------



## LMO429

The boards seem like they are really working well as of late so I will be posting more often.

I officially started month 3 of the jillian michaels body revolution program. I am doing it with a hybrid of turbofire.

I am going to weigh in fri or saturday I am hoping to hit my 15 pound goal on loseit.com within the next two weeks!!


----------



## winkers

I couldn't believe my eyes when I ran across this thread today!  I thought it ended many moons ago.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Congrats everyone, lots of inspirational stories on here lately!  Welcome Wendy and Hi WInkers!!!!!

I am having trouble getting motivated.  I just can't seem to get going.  I am thinking of weight watchers.  I've done it in the past and had successful starts, but then I get complacent.  For some reason it seems that our leaders here just do not inspire me, but it has been a few years so I am thinking about trying again in the hopes that perhaps we have some new inspirational leaders at our site!

Danielle ~ how do you like the personal trainer?

Brandi ~ How is the walking going?


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Congrats everyone, lots of inspirational stories on here lately!  Welcome Wendy and Hi WInkers!!!!!
> 
> I am having trouble getting motivated.  I just can't seem to get going.  I am thinking of weight watchers.  I've done it in the past and had successful starts, but then I get complacent.  For some reason it seems that our leaders here just do not inspire me, but it has been a few years so I am thinking about trying again in the hopes that perhaps we have some new inspirational leaders at our site!
> 
> Danielle ~ how do you like the personal trainer?
> 
> Brandi ~ How is the walking going?



I know it's so hard to get motivated. I just try to take it day by day. All i try to do is get through one day at at time. Like I tell myself all I have to do is workout today. I dont think about tomorrow or a week from now just focus on the day at hand.  I have a calendar I keep in my closet. and each day I put my workouts on it and a smiley face if I ate well for the day.  I did weight watchers back in 2008 and had success with it but I prefer counting calories better and using websites such as lose it/myfitness pal etc I find it much easier to count calories than points but that is just a personal preference. My mom is a lifetime ww member I think you have to find what works best for you and go with it.


----------



## LMO429

winkers said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I ran across this thread today!  I thought it ended many moons ago.



Welcome back! We are still here!


----------



## dwheatl

PD - We were out of town last weekend, so I'm waiting until next weekend to contact the trainer. They were supposed to call me, but haven't, so I guess I'm just putting it off until I get to the gym again.
We went to a concert Sunday night (Elvis Costello) and got home after midnight. My  is dragging, but I did get on the bike tonight.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> PD - We were out of town last weekend, so I'm waiting until next weekend to contact the trainer. They were supposed to call me, but haven't, so I guess I'm just putting it off until I get to the gym again.
> We went to a concert Sunday night (Elvis Costello) and got home after midnight. My  is dragging, but I did get on the bike tonight.



I LOVE Elvis Costello!!!! How was the concert???


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Congrats everyone, lots of inspirational stories on here lately!  Welcome Wendy and Hi WInkers!!!!!
> 
> I am having trouble getting motivated.  I just can't seem to get going.  I am thinking of weight watchers.  I've done it in the past and had successful starts, but then I get complacent.  For some reason it seems that our leaders here just do not inspire me, but it has been a few years so I am thinking about trying again in the hopes that perhaps we have some new inspirational leaders at our site!
> 
> Danielle ~ how do you like the personal trainer?
> 
> Brandi ~ How is the walking going?



I walked 2 miles yesterday, not all at one time, but through out the day I walked 2 miles....  Small amount of pain, but nothing a couple tylenol could not handle...  

Thanks for asking!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dgbg100106 said:


> I walked 2 miles yesterday, not all at one time, but through out the day I walked 2 miles....  Small amount of pain, but nothing a couple tylenol could not handle...
> 
> Thanks for asking!


----------



## LMO429

Weighed in the morning hit my 15 pound goal on lose it.com!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Weighed in the morning hit my 15 pound goal on lose it.com!!!! YES!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> Weighed in the morning hit my 15 pound goal on lose it.com!!!! YES!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> I LOVE Elvis Costello!!!! How was the concert???


 It was amazing. He has not lost his incredible voice at all. I thought of NSalz, because they were pulling people up on stage, and some of them were dancing in a go-go dancer's cage. Elvis walked right by us, but I ducked down in my seat because I was feeling shy. I save the go-go dancing for home



dgbg100106 said:


> I walked 2 miles yesterday, not all at one time, but through out the day I walked 2 miles....  Small amount of pain, but nothing a couple tylenol could not handle...
> 
> Thanks for asking!


 glad to hear it.



LMO429 said:


> Weighed in the morning hit my 15 pound goal on lose it.com!!!! YES!!!!!


 Way to go!


----------



## dwheatl

Here I am with 2 posts in a row. I met with the trainer today, and it went well. He was supportive, gave me some good nutrition tips, tested me out on a couple of machines, and we scheduled another appt. for next Sat.
Also, my weight today was back to the number I have been bouncing around (161, there, I'm posting it) after being 2 lbs. higher earlier in the week. Now, I expect to actually start seeing some losses again.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Here I am with 2 posts in a row. I met with the trainer today, and it went well. He was supportive, gave me some good nutrition tips, tested me out on a couple of machines, and we scheduled another appt. for next Sat.
> Also, my weight today was back to the number I have been bouncing around (161, there, I'm posting it) after being 2 lbs. higher earlier in the week. Now, I expect to actually start seeing some losses again.



Danielle, that sounds like you are great strides.  I now you can do it. And this will help.  Good luck to you!


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Here I am with 2 posts in a row. I met with the trainer today, and it went well. He was supportive, gave me some good nutrition tips, tested me out on a couple of machines, and we scheduled another appt. for next Sat.
> Also, my weight today was back to the number I have been bouncing around (161, there, I'm posting it) after being 2 lbs. higher earlier in the week. Now, I expect to actually start seeing some losses again.



Keep up the great work..Just keep taking it day by day


----------



## LittleBoPeep

LMO429 said:


> Weighed in the morning hit my 15 pound goal on lose it.com!!!! YES!!!!!



Congrats!  



dwheatl said:


> PD - We were out of town last weekend, so I'm waiting until next weekend to contact the trainer. They were supposed to call me, but haven't, so I guess I'm just putting it off until I get to the gym again.
> We went to a concert Sunday night (Elvis Costello) and got home after midnight. My  is dragging, but I did get on the bike tonight.



Elvis Costello is awesome.  I have "Pump it Up" as the first song of the workout mix on my ipod.  



dgbg100106 said:


> I walked 2 miles yesterday, not all at one time, but through out the day I walked 2 miles....  Small amount of pain, but nothing a couple tylenol could not handle...
> 
> Thanks for asking!



That's great!  

I'm back on track.  I reworked my eating a bit this week, and we were heavy into the house repair (painting, yard work, etc.), so I was moving around a bit more.  I am -2.8.  Have a bit more to do (painting mostly), and then the new carpets are being installed at the end of this week.  The goal is to have the house finished and officially listed by April 30th.  It's not a weight/health goal, but that's my goal this week.


----------



## dwheatl

dgbg100106 said:


> Danielle, that sounds like you are great strides.  I now you can do it. And this will help.  Good luck to you!





LMO429 said:


> Keep up the great work..Just keep taking it day by day



Thanks for the support.



LittleBoPeep said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis Costello is awesome.  I have "Pump it Up" as the first song of the workout mix on my ipod.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!
> 
> I'm back on track.  I reworked my eating a bit this week, and we were heavy into the house repair (painting, yard work, etc.), so I was moving around a bit more.  I am -2.8.  Have a bit more to do (painting mostly), and then the new carpets are being installed at the end of this week.  The goal is to have the house finished and officially listed by April 30th.  It's not a weight/health goal, but that's my goal this week.


Those house repairs burn some calories. We just bought a condo for our DD, and we've been over there scrubbing, peeling DISGUSTING shelf paper, etc. The sweat is just pouring off! Good luck with your listing goal.


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

I'm back , haven't been able to post as much as I would like but I've been crazy busy recently. I have been reading though and well done to those that have been posting it all sounds really encouraging and that there is a positive vibe in here at the minute. 
Well just had my fortnightly weigh in today. I've lost another 4 pounds , my target is now 22 pounds till Disney. I'm actually under 14 stone for the firs time in a long time and my goal is now to get through the "thirteens" as quick a I can.
I joined the gym this week too, was paying every time I went in , if I keep at it this will save me a fortune in the long run.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I am +0.8 this week.  This week there was a lot of eating out, as we had busy schedules with the kids activities and house stuff.  I'm fine with it.  I know that this is temporary, and I am still motivated to keep on track.  

Have a lot to do this weekend... painting 2 more bathrooms, 1 more bedroom and the basement.  We have flooring people coming out on Monday for bathroom flooring and on Tuesday for carpet throughout the house.  Then we will be done (thank goodness!)!!  

Hope you all have a fantastic week!


----------



## dwheatl

Down 1.8 this week. Yeah, personal trainer. Went again today, and he worked the heck out of me.


----------



## monymony3471

<------This old lady needs to get her butt in gear.  Back at it, rejoined WW this morning and I can just feel it melting off already!

Nice to see everyone, I know the drill!  

Nothing tastes better than skinny feels!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!! I leave for disneyworld in 15 days!!!!!!!!!!! YES!

Today I began week 11 of jillian michaels body revolution..last week I completed 12 weeks of turbofire..(i am doing a hybrid of the two)

Started up insanity today as well. My stamina is getting really good.

Hope I dont blow all my hard work in disneyworld sugar cookies, jalapeno pretzels dole whips oh my!!!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> <------This old lady needs to get her butt in gear.  Back at it, rejoined WW this morning and I can just feel it melting off already!
> 
> Nice to see everyone, I know the drill!
> 
> Nothing tastes better than skinny feels!



Welcome back, Mony. good to see you here.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!! I leave for disneyworld in 15 days!!!!!!!!!!! YES!
> 
> Today I began week 11 of jillian michaels body revolution..last week I completed 12 weeks of turbofire..(i am doing a hybrid of the two)
> 
> Started up insanity today as well. My stamina is getting really good.
> 
> Hope I dont blow all my hard work in disneyworld sugar cookies, jalapeno pretzels dole whips oh my!!!


 It's great that you're increasing your metabolism with all of your exercise. That should help in burning off the WDW goodies.


----------



## monymony3471

Day 1 was a success, I did good,  I just need you all to keep me straight and get past the 2 week mark.  

Baby steps.

Nothing drives me crazier than finding out we have a 30% code to use at any resort including dinning and I can't use it!!!


Off to dentist.............


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Had a good week this week.  I am -2.2.  Still finishing up the house this weekend... last little details before we officially put it on the market on Monday.  Finally!

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## dwheatl

Down .4. Frustrating, because I really worked hard this week, but I can feel the muscles developing. I had the trainer show me some stuff to do at home, because it's so hard to get to the gym on a work day. Once again, he was very helpful.
Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Down .4. Frustrating, because I really worked hard this week, but I can feel the muscles developing. I had the trainer show me some stuff to do at home, because it's so hard to get to the gym on a work day. Once again, he was very helpful.
> Have a great week, everyone.



Danielle,

It will come...  I know it is frustrating and we have all been there so vent away..

I have been walking and it feels good but have lost nothing but on the other hand have gained nothing either


----------



## KY*Figment

Hi!  I'm a Disney fan.  I have been married almost 12 years to a great man and we have two dd ages 7 & 10.  I am a social worker.  I use to do child protection but now I work with adults who are mentally ill or mentally retarded.  I'm 108 pounds over my ideal weight and really need some motivation or a swift kick in the butt.  I'm kicking off my weight loss today.


----------



## pixie dust 112

KY*Figment said:


> Hi!  I'm a Disney fan.  I have been married almost 12 years to a great man and we have two dd ages 7 & 10.  I am a social worker.  I use to do child protection but now I work with adults who are mentally ill or mentally retarded.  I'm 108 pounds over my ideal weight and really need some motivation or a swift kick in the butt.  I'm kicking off my weight loss today.



Welcome!!!!  I need a kick in the butt too!  Let's try to motivate one another!  You have stumbled upon a really nice supportive group!


----------



## tinkerbye

I would love to join you guys. Just started training for my second triathlon and have a hundred pounds to lose. (not all before the tri in september but would love to have lost fourty by then) My big pitfall is food, any and all help would be welcome!


----------



## LMO429

KY*Figment said:


> Hi!  I'm a Disney fan.  I have been married almost 12 years to a great man and we have two dd ages 7 & 10.  I am a social worker.  I use to do child protection but now I work with adults who are mentally ill or mentally retarded.  I'm 108 pounds over my ideal weight and really need some motivation or a swift kick in the butt.  I'm kicking off my weight loss today.



Welcome!!! We will be here for you during your journey



tinkerbye said:


> I would love to join you guys. Just started training for my second triathlon and have a hundred pounds to lose. (not all before the tri in september but wouldlove to have lost furty by then) My big pitfall is food, any and all help wuld be welcome!



Welcome!!!! good luck with your training you can do it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

tinkerbye said:


> I would love to join you guys. Just started training for my second triathlon and have a hundred pounds to lose. (not all before the tri in september but wouldlove to have lost furty by then) My big pitfall is food, any and all help wuld be welcome!



Welcome!  triatholons...I'm impressed!


----------



## KY*Figment

I'm down 2# since Monday but may have self sabotaged by popcorn & coke at movie then steak & cheese sub w/ fries & lemonade at Penn Station Subs.  Feeling very fulllllllllll.......


----------



## LMO429

KY*Figment said:


> I'm down 2# since Monday but may have self sabotaged by popcorn & coke at movie then steak & cheese sub w/ fries & lemonade at Penn Station Subs.  Feeling very fulllllllllll.......



It's ok just drink alot of water today and workout and get back on the program today!


----------



## tinkerbye

Weighed myself on friday for a starting weight and was pleasently surprized! Working hard to be lower next week.


----------



## dwheatl

I was up .6 on Friday, and more over the weekend. Heading back down now. Hoping the strength training is starting to pay off in terms of metabolism. It is in how my clothes fit.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I was up .6 on Friday, and more over the weekend. Heading back down now. Hoping the strength training is starting to pay off in terms of metabolism. It is in how my clothes fit.



The strength training is a big plus, keep up the good work!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

KY*Figment said:


> Hi!  I'm a Disney fan.  I have been married almost 12 years to a great man and we have two dd ages 7 & 10.  I am a social worker.  I use to do child protection but now I work with adults who are mentally ill or mentally retarded.  I'm 108 pounds over my ideal weight and really need some motivation or a swift kick in the butt.  I'm kicking off my weight loss today.





tinkerbye said:


> I would love to join you guys. Just started training for my second triathlon and have a hundred pounds to lose. (not all before the tri in september but would love to have lost fourty by then) My big pitfall is food, any and all help would be welcome!



Welcome!  

I missed posting last week when I was up +0.8.  I had a rough week.  

This week I more than made up for it...  am -4.2.  I have been running around all over preparing for DS's graduation and family coming into town, and running around even more since they have arrived.  In doing so, it's kept me from snacking, since I'm keeping busy, and I have one rule I swear to never break... don't eat in the car.  That one helps me out tremendously.

Hope you all have a fantastic week this week!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I had a typical week.  I am -0.6 for this week. Working to stay on the downward trend.  Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## dgbg100106

LittleBoPeep said:


> I had a typical week.  I am -0.6 for this week. Working to stay on the downward trend.  Hope you all have a great week!



down is good!  Congrats!


----------



## monymony3471

I had lost like 6 pounds my first week on WW, my daughter's communion party totally threw me off, just dusting myself off and back on track.  

Determined to stay on this and hope to lose at least 25 pounds before our trip.  Please please please help me stay on this.  PM me, call me, hunt me down if I go a day without posting!  I need this.

Let's do this!


----------



## dwheatl

OK, Mony, we've got each other's backs. I have been doing that dance up and down the scale. I have kept up the exercise even with all that's going on with work, etc, and it seems to be helping. I'd like to lose at least another 5 lbs. before our WDW trip in July. I know that's not a big goal, but it's realistic, and it would put me back where I was a year and a half ago, and I felt pretty good there.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> OK, Mony, we've got each other's backs. I have been doing that dance up and down the scale. I have kept up the exercise even with all that's going on with work, etc, and it seems to be helping. I'd like to lose at least another 5 lbs. before our WDW trip in July. I know that's not a big goal, but it's realistic, and it would put me back where I was a year and a half ago, and I felt pretty good there.


----------



## LMO429

I got everyone's back as well. I lost 16.4 pounds before I went to disneyworld. I did well eating wise in disney but I ate worse the week I got back. Back on track as of monday and I feel so much better. I'd like to lose 7 pounds by my sister in laws bachelorette party in mid july! We can do it!

If anyone wants to be my friend on loseit.com private message me and I will give you my user name.


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl said:


> OK, Mony, we've got each other's backs. I have been doing that dance up and down the scale. I have kept up the exercise even with all that's going on with work, etc, and it seems to be helping. I'd like to lose at least another 5 lbs. before our WDW trip in July. I know that's not a big goal, but it's realistic, and it would put me back where I was a year and a half ago, and I felt pretty good there.




I am always good the first week or two and then I just don't know what happens.  Vicious cycle I'm done riding.

I love following weight watchers on-line, I keep everything organized that way and I can use the tracker to calculate anything.  It keeps me honest.

What are your July dates?  We leave Aug 5th. Driving.  With my mom and 4 kids.  In a mini van.


----------



## dwheatl

We're going July 19-26, then on to Boston for a convention.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> We're going July 19-26, then on to Boston for a convention.


----------



## monymony3471

Daily check-in! 

Cruisin along :drive

Eating delicious brocooli for lunch and a weight watchers 5 point meal.

Staying active and doing my best!

Have a great day!


----------



## dgbg100106

monymony3471 said:


> Daily check-in!
> 
> Cruisin along :drive
> 
> Eating delicious brocooli for lunch and a weight watchers 5 point meal.
> 
> Staying active and doing my best!
> 
> Have a great day!



Keep up the good work!


----------



## monymony3471

I am working hard!

Took mom to have  surgery this morning on her hand and she wanted to go to breakfast.  If I didn't take her she would have driven against Dr.'s orders, and so I did. 

I got some eggs, potatoes (which I only ate half of) and didn't realize they would give me two big ham steaks, so I brought those home for later.  I did have the bacon and calculated all points to the best of my ability. I didn't eat my usual breakfast cause I had to be up before 5am.  So, I guess that counted for lunch and breakfast.  

I did have a small green salad for a snack when I got home to even stuff out.   I still have 18 points which is plenty for dinner.

That was a win for me becuase I made better choices instead of just eating everything, so yea me!

I weigh in on Mondays to keep myself accountable over the weekend.  Hoping for at least a 2 pound loss.


----------



## dgbg100106

monymony3471 said:


> I am working hard!
> 
> Took mom to have  surgery this morning on her hand and she wanted to go to breakfast.  If I didn't take her she would have driven against Dr.'s orders, and so I did.
> 
> I got some eggs, potatoes (which I only ate half of) and didn't realize they would give me two big ham steaks, so I brought those home for later.  I did have the bacon and calculated all points to the best of my ability. I didn't eat my usual breakfast cause I had to be up before 5am.  So, I guess that counted for lunch and breakfast.
> 
> I did have a small green salad for a snack when I got home to even stuff out.   I still have 18 points which is plenty for dinner.
> 
> That was a win for me becuase I made better choices instead of just eatig everything, so yea me!
> 
> I weigh in on Mondays to keep myself accountable over the weekend.  Hoping for at least a 2 pound loss.


You did great.  


Keep working... Pixie dust for your mom.


----------



## dwheatl

Great job, Monica. 
I did not do well on the eating this week. Lots of meetings, awards dinners, etc. meant that I was out late and caved to dessert, extra bread, and so on. I have a good dinner already cooked for tomorrow, and no plans to go out until next Thursday (end of the school year party). My biggest failing has been not tracking what I'm eating, then I get in that mindset that it doesn't matter what I eat. For tomorrow, I will track everything. I'll just take it one day at a time from there.


----------



## monymony3471

My days are weird, I am not hungry the last two mornigs and have missed my normal breakfast eating time and today I didn;t eat until almost 1pm.  I know that is not good, but it is what it is.

DH and I took a nice walk while the girls rode their bikes.  HOpe to do alot more of those in the coming weeks.


----------



## dgbg100106

monymony3471 said:


> My days are weird, I am not hungry the last two mornigs and have missed my normal breakfast eating time and today I didn;t eat until almost 1pm.  I know that is not good, but it is what it is.
> 
> DH and I took a nice walk while the girls rode their bikes.  HOpe to do alot more of those in the coming weeks.



Just keep moving forward... Make sure you eat enough or you might relapse


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Been a while since I've been on, it's been crazy busy for me between work and the gym. So a quick progress report, I'm now down to 16 lbs to lose to make my target of 50 lbs by Disney. It's still around 11 weeks till we go so it's not beyond the realms of possibility that I can make it. I'm really really pleased with my overall progress, since I started over a year ago now I've lost a total of 64 lbs and its been a steady gradual process. I've only had one blip where I went two weeks and didn't lose a thing but on a more positive note I didn't gain a thing either. I'm now under 13 and a half stone which considering I was 18 stone when I started is a significant amount, in fact I had to buy new trousers last week and I had to get a 34 inch waist, I haven't had a waist for years and the last time I was a 34 I was probably still in school.
I'm going to the gym at least 3 times a week now and my workouts are getting longer everyday , it's a struggle though not only finding the time but also finding the motivation. But I can see my target now and more importantly I can see the difference in how I look too. 
It's good to see everyone in here looking after each other and trying to motivate people, even though I may not post much I get inspiration just from reading about people who have the same problems and weaknessess as me. 
Let's all stick at this , we can do it together one step at a time and one pound and at time.


----------



## dgbg100106

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Been a while since I've been on, it's been crazy busy for me between work and the gym. So a quick progress report, I'm now down to 16 lbs to lose to make my target of 50 lbs by Disney. It's still around 11 weeks till we go so it's not beyond the realms of possibility that I can make it. I'm really really pleased with my overall progress, since I started over a year ago now I've lost a total of 64 lbs and its been a steady gradual process. I've only had one blip where I went two weeks and didn't lose a thing but on a more positive note I didn't gain a thing either. I'm now under 13 and a half stone which considering I was 18 stone when I started is a significant amount, in fact I had to buy new trousers last week and I had to get a 34 inch waist, I haven't had a waist for years and the last time I was a 34 I was probably still in school.
> I'm going to the gym at least 3 times a week now and my workouts are getting longer everyday , it's a struggle though not only finding the time but also finding the motivation. But I can see my target now and more importantly I can see the difference in how I look too.
> It's good to see everyone in here looking after each other and trying to motivate people, even though I may not post much I get inspiration just from reading about people who have the same problems and weaknessess as me.
> Let's all stick at this , we can do it together one step at a time and one pound and at time.




That is a wonderful progress report.   Congratulations to you and your accomplishments!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Tomorrow is the last day of school, so hopefully next week I can start walking in the mornings before work as I won't have to be the mom taxi to school in the morning!

I also joined weight watchers on line.


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day of school, so hopefully next week I can start walking in the mornings before work as I won't have to be the mom taxi to school in the morning!
> 
> I also joined weight watchers on line.



Very cool!

Good luck with that and post here often and let me know how it is going


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello! I haven't posted in forever...maybe even before AJ was born in October, but I truly don't remember. I gained 48 lbs with AJ (and was already about 10 lbs heavier than I wanted to be when I started). I lost 28 lbs within a month but have kept the other 20 (+10) on. I am breastfeeding, well really pumping, so I am not dieting, but I have started working out more since I'm on Summer Break from my teaching job (walking and riding my parents' exercise bike). 

Also, I am going with my parents to WDW, taking AJ, for his first visit July 14 - 20! Its been 4 1/2 years since I've been! I'm so excited to go again and take my sweet baby to meet Mickey!!

I plan to cut down to one pump per day before going back to work and then altogether at a year, so I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers online.

I hope everyone is doing well and losing lots!!


----------



## dwheatl

Renee, good to see you back, and congratulations on your little guy. Darling picture!
We'll be two ships that pass in the night. 
We get to WDW the night of July 19th. 
I'm still keeping up on the exercise, not so good on the eating, and we leave for DL tomorrow morning (spoiled, I know - Disney coast to coast!). We're taking our own breakfast food to try to stay with relatively good eating, and our hotel is a couple of blocks away, so I'll get lots of walking in. Hoping I can come home at the same weight or even a little lower.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Renee, good to see you back, and congratulations on your little guy. Darling picture!
> We'll be two ships that pass in the night.
> We get to WDW the night of July 19th.
> I'm still keeping up on the exercise, not so good on the eating, and we leave for DL tomorrow morning (spoiled, I know - Disney coast to coast!). We're taking our own breakfast food to try to stay with relatively good eating, and our hotel is a couple of blocks away, so I'll get lots of walking in. Hoping I can come home at the same weight or even a little lower.



So lucky with Disney coast to coast. I'm envious! We will have to get to DL in a few years to check out the new areas. I went but it was in 2002, and before that when I was like 7! 

For our trip to WDW, we will eat probably 2 meals in the room, breakfast and lunch. Because of the heat and having a little baby, we'll be at the parks early, then heading back to the room for a lunch-nap-pool-shower break, before going back to the parks in the evening. We do have one character breakfast planned, Crystal Palace, so AJ can meet the characters, and then we plan on counter service for dinner. We just don't want to plan too much with a baby along. He'll be pretty much guiding our touring and eating.

So, hopefully with all the walking, I can stay relatively the same weight-wise. Good luck to you, doing the same.

What resort will you be at? We will be at SSR in a studio villa.


----------



## doris1976

I started a diet at the beginning of June...giving myself a month to lose 15 lbs. Don't know if I will make it, down by 8 so far.


----------



## LMO429

ArielSRL said:


> Hello! I haven't posted in forever...maybe even before AJ was born in October, but I truly don't remember. I gained 48 lbs with AJ (and was already about 10 lbs heavier than I wanted to be when I started). I lost 28 lbs within a month but have kept the other 20 (+10) on. I am breastfeeding, well really pumping, so I am not dieting, but I have started working out more since I'm on Summer Break from my teaching job (walking and riding my parents' exercise bike).
> 
> Also, I am going with my parents to WDW, taking AJ, for his first visit July 14 - 20! Its been 4 1/2 years since I've been! I'm so excited to go again and take my sweet baby to meet Mickey!!
> 
> I plan to cut down to one pump per day before going back to work and then altogether at a year, so I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers online.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and losing lots!!



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> What resort will you be at? We will be at SSR in a studio villa.


We will be at AofA. I can hardly wait. We got our luggage tags, etc today. 


doris1976 said:


> I started a diet at the beginning of June...giving myself a month to lose 15 lbs. Don't know if I will make it, down by 8 so far.


 That's a great start. Keep up the great work! 15 lbs. in a month is a pretty daunting task (1-2 lbs. a week is usually what's recommended after the first week), but if you focus on healthy, controlled eating and fit in some physical activity every day, you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

So another 2 weeks and another weigh in, and this ones a biggie.
So in the past 2 weeks I've lost another 5 pounds, that's a total loss of 69 pounds and here's the big bit.
After a year of sensible eating, working out more iam officially no longer Obese, I'm merely overweight now. This is a big thing for me because throughout this entire thing it was never about looking better but all about feeling better and being healthier.
I'm now 13 stone 1 pound and my target is now down to 11 pounds before Disney, we don't go for another 10 weeks so I feel I actually have a shot at making it.
After my holiday I really want to continue just to see how far I can take this, maybe try to get under 12 stone in the next year.


----------



## SDSorority

Hi everyone- I'm jumping in.  Am I late?  

I just need motivation to exercise every day.  Diet is good- eat all clean, mostly organic (I'd say 85% or so), lots of fruit, veggies, fish, gluten-free, whole food with no additives like MSG or artificial colors/flavors/sugars/etc.  If I could add in exercise each day, my body would be much happier   I just need to MAKE.THE.TIME.TO.DO.IT.

Go team go!


----------



## dwheatl

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> So another 2 weeks and another weigh in, and this ones a biggie.
> So in the past 2 weeks I've lost another 5 pounds, that's a total loss of 69 pounds and here's the big bit.
> After a year of sensible eating, working out more iam officially no longer Obese, I'm merely overweight now. This is a big thing for me because throughout this entire thing it was never about looking better but all about feeling better and being healthier.
> I'm now 13 stone 1 pound and my target is now down to 11 pounds before Disney, we don't go for another 10 weeks so I feel I actually have a shot at making it.
> After my holiday I really want to continue just to see how far I can take this, maybe try to get under 12 stone in the next year.



So proud of you. What a great change in your life.



SDSorority said:


> Hi everyone- I'm jumping in.  Am I late?
> 
> I just need motivation to exercise every day.  Diet is good- eat all clean, mostly organic (I'd say 85% or so), lots of fruit, veggies, fish, gluten-free, whole food with no additives like MSG or artificial colors/flavors/sugars/etc.  If I could add in exercise each day, my body would be much happier   I just need to MAKE.THE.TIME.TO.DO.IT.
> 
> Go team go!


Welcome to the Peeps. I've been doing well on exercise, having a hard time eating clean. If we could all just get it all together. I'm heading back to the sparkpeople website today because I haven't been tracking food or exercise. They have a really good program for setting up an exercise routine, then going online daily to mark off as you complete the exercises. It feels very rewarding to me.


----------



## LMO429

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> So another 2 weeks and another weigh in, and this ones a biggie.
> So in the past 2 weeks I've lost another 5 pounds, that's a total loss of 69 pounds and here's the big bit.
> After a year of sensible eating, working out more iam officially no longer Obese, I'm merely overweight now. This is a big thing for me because throughout this entire thing it was never about looking better but all about feeling better and being healthier.
> I'm now 13 stone 1 pound and my target is now down to 11 pounds before Disney, we don't go for another 10 weeks so I feel I actually have a shot at making it.
> After my holiday I really want to continue just to see how far I can take this, maybe try to get under 12 stone in the next year.



BRAVO TO YOU!! Amazing work!!!! We are Proud of you!


----------



## dwheatl

Well, I was pretty close to achieving what I hoped weight-wise for our DL trip. I came home up 1.1 lb, took it off during the week, went to a party one day, then out to lunch with my MIL yesterday. Overall, up .2 since my last weigh-in here. 

I am hounding my kids this weekend to give me a grocery list for breakfast and snacks for WDW.  I am going to order through wegoshop.com for 2 reasons. One is to have a healthy start to the day. I would never have junk for breakfast in the room, but if I go to a restaurant, I feel compelled to order sweet rolls or pancakes. The other reason is, it's going to be hard to get up early for the parks, because of the 3 hour time difference. We do not need to be slowed down by lines for breakfast. I hear the AofA dining area makes everything fresh when you order it, so it's exceptionally slow. 

Oh, and of course there's the money issue. Breakfast for 6 adults for one week in the dining area would be pricier than delivered groceries, even with the $25 delivery charge. Plus, some folks can be showering while others are eating. Can you tell I'm becoming obsessed with our trip?


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I've been MIA from here for the past five weeks.  I have tried to stay on-task for my eating and exercise, but I am +1.0.  I am back, and ready to be accountable again.  

Been back and forth from Colorado to Alabama.  Took DS to his college orientation at AU (which was also parent orientation), and went looking for our new house up in Huntsville.  Found a few possibilities, so we're feeling good about our transition down south.  Just need to sell our house here.

Spent this whole weekend re-landscaping the front yard, since we have had several potential buyers/real estate agents remark that the curb appeal needed some work.  It was 97-100 degrees most of the weekend, but we worked through it.  It looks nice now, and I'm hoping all of the hard work over the weekend will help contribute to a loss on the scale later this week.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi! 

Got on here to check out Monica's trip report, and thought I'd see if the Peeps were still posting. And here you are! I miss you guys!!! I'm super busy these days, but I would love to try and make more regular appearances around here.  to all my Peeps!


----------



## dgbg100106

So my DH just bought the Insanity videos, I have no idea if I will be able to do anything in them but he wants us to do this together....  So I guess we will be starting this up soon...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> So my DH just bought the Insanity videos, I have no idea if I will be able to do anything in them but he wants us to do this together....  So I guess we will be starting this up soon...



Insanity rocks! I am doing it right now. It's hard but I think the point is to just do as much as you can. Every time you do the workout it will get easier.  Good Luck!


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Insanity rocks! I am doing it right now. It's hard but I think the point is to just do as much as you can. Every time you do the workout it will get easier.  Good Luck!



Thanks... 

How long have you been using the videos?


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> How long have you been using the videos?



I do them alot they def work but they are super advanced but thats not to say you can not do them just keep in mind to go at your max but do the best you can and if in the beginning its only getting thru the warm up so be it. just dont give you eventually you will get better and better. and make sure you hold your stomach in while you work out if your core is not strong it could hurt your lower back if you are not holding your abs in while doing the workout.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> I do them alot they def work but they are super advanced but thats not to say you can not do them just keep in mind to go at your max but do the best you can and if in the beginning its only getting thru the warm up so be it. just dont give you eventually you will get better and better. and make sure you hold your stomach in while you work out if your core is not strong it could hurt your lower back if you are not holding your abs in while doing the workout.



nothing is strong on me right now, so I need all the help I can get...  Thanks for the tips.

I am guessing we will start as soon as they arrive in the mail!


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Well hello all, back with another update. It's been a while but I've had a bit of a nightmare in the real world for a month or two. Everything seems to be alright now but it's like we are all waiting for the next thing to go wrong. Hopefully our run of bad luck is at an end. 
So anyway, it's 2 weeks till we go and this morning I finally actually reached my goal to lose 50 pounds for Disney. After 14 months , working out 3 times a week , eating right I'm now under twelve and a half stone. In fact I'm roughly 12 st 4 pounds. That's a total loss now of 78 pounds and I'm only about 7 pounds off not being overweight. 
It's been a tough long road to get here and this is now where the real work starts, I will not go back to where I was, I will lose another few pounds then hopefully all the changes I've made to my lifestyle will stay with me and I can maintain this weight into the future. 
Thank you all for the support you have given me on here, it's really appreciated you helped me make this journey and you all made it that we bit easier for me.


----------



## dwheatl

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Well hello all, back with another update. It's been a while but I've had a bit of a nightmare in the real world for a month or two. Everything seems to be alright now but it's like we are all waiting for the next thing to go wrong. Hopefully our run of bad luck is at an end.
> So anyway, it's 2 weeks till we go and this morning I finally actually reached my goal to lose 50 pounds for Disney. After 14 months , working out 3 times a week , eating right I'm now under twelve and a half stone. In fact I'm roughly 12 st 4 pounds. That's a total loss now of 78 pounds and I'm only about 7 pounds off not being overweight.
> It's been a tough long road to get here and this is now where the real work starts, I will not go back to where I was, I will lose another few pounds then hopefully all the changes I've made to my lifestyle will stay with me and I can maintain this weight into the future.
> Thank you all for the support you have given me on here, it's really appreciated you helped me make this journey and you all made it that we bit easier for me.


Congratulations on the amazing weight loss, 8D. Hope things look up for you.

My good news is I've lost the 3 lbs. I gained at WDW and in Boston, plus I've lost 3 more. The bad news is, I lost it over 2 weeks because I came home with pneumonia. I haven't been able to exercise at all, and I feel "squishy." Now that I'm over the pneumonia, I have a pulled muscle from the coughing, so no arms or ab work. I was able to get back on the exercise bike this morning for 15 minutes. I've never been gung-ho about exercise, but this inactivity is really bugging me. Maybe it's God's way of making me appreciate how lucky I usually am to be able to be physically active.
Hope to see some more posting on here soon


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi there! Long time, no write. Sounds like many of you are doing well. I think I had lost a few lbs since I last wrote in the beginning of the summer? But I gained 3 lbs back over the last 3 weeks of returning to work (I'm a teacher). The hours are always so long at the beginning of the year that there is no time to work out and dinner is usually something easy and fast but not necessarily nutritious.

Anyway, wanted to post a quick trip report from our July trip.

Came home Saturday, July 20th from a week long WDW trip. It was my (then) 9 month old son's first trip. My parents, AJ (my son), and I went. We stayed at SSR and had 6 day park hoppers. The trip was great (as any trip to Disney is) but it was very hot, and fairly crowded. We got used to the heat for the most part (we live in Atlanta, so it isn't too much difference) but the crowds and the pace of a 9 month old probably don't mix too well. Basically to get a lot done in mid-July, you really have to stick to a good plan and it is just very hard to do with a baby...and his grandfather who does not like to rush for anything...lol. Of course, we've all been many times before (around 14 trips before this one for me) and we will definitely go again, so what we missed wasn't a huge deal.

My dad has a blood clot, so he couldn't ride any big rides (he had an ECV for
the trip) and mom doesn't ride them, so we didn't even have to worry about
those, as I chose to skip them this trip, with the exception of ToT, which I
rode twice. We took advantage of Fast Passes for ToT, Soarin, Toy Story Mania, Peter Pan, Jungle Cruise, the boat ride in Norway, and to meet Mickey Mouse. Eating seemed to take a long time and we only did counter service, with the exception of one Crystal Palace breakfast. AJ slept in his stroller a lot or fell asleep on rides, so we had to work around that. He also received his first haircut at The Harmony Barbershop on Main Street!

To recap, it was a great first trip for AJ, but it will probably be awhile
before we go back and I don't know that I will ever go in mid-July again, unless there are no other options.


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Hi there! Long time, no write. Sounds like many of you are doing well. I think I had lost a few lbs since I last wrote in the beginning of the summer? But I gained 3 lbs back over the last 3 weeks of returning to work (I'm a teacher). The hours are always so long at the beginning of the year that there is no time to work out and dinner is usually something easy and fast but not necessarily nutritious.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to post a quick trip report from our July trip.
> 
> Came home Saturday, July 20th from a week long WDW trip. It was my (then) 9 month old son's first trip. My parents, AJ (my son), and I went. We stayed at SSR and had 6 day park hoppers. The trip was great (as any trip to Disney is) but it was very hot, and fairly crowded. We got used to the heat for the most part (we live in Atlanta, so it isn't too much difference) but the crowds and the pace of a 9 month old probably don't mix too well. Basically to get a lot done in mid-July, you really have to stick to a good plan and it is just very hard to do with a baby...and his grandfather who does not like to rush for anything...lol. Of course, we've all been many times before (around 14 trips before this one for me) and we will definitely go again, so what we missed wasn't a huge deal.
> 
> My dad has a blood clot, so he couldn't ride any big rides (he had an ECV for
> the trip) and mom doesn't ride them, so we didn't even have to worry about
> those, as I chose to skip them this trip, with the exception of ToT, which I
> rode twice. We took advantage of Fast Passes for ToT, Soarin, Toy Story Mania, Peter Pan, Jungle Cruise, the boat ride in Norway, and to meet Mickey Mouse. Eating seemed to take a long time and we only did counter service, with the exception of one Crystal Palace breakfast. AJ slept in his stroller a lot or fell asleep on rides, so we had to work around that. He also received his first haircut at The Harmony Barbershop on Main Street!
> 
> To recap, it was a great first trip for AJ, but it will probably be awhile
> before we go back and I don't know that I will ever go in mid-July again, unless there are no other options.



We got there just before you left. Arrived on the 19th, left for Boston on the 26th. I love teaching, but one of the few drawbacks is, the only time you can go to Disney is when EVERYONE goes to Disney. Love that AJ's first haircut was in MK. You are raising that child right!


----------



## dgbg100106

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Well hello all, back with another update. It's been a while but I've had a bit of a nightmare in the real world for a month or two. Everything seems to be alright now but it's like we are all waiting for the next thing to go wrong. Hopefully our run of bad luck is at an end.
> So anyway, it's 2 weeks till we go and this morning I finally actually reached my goal to lose 50 pounds for Disney. After 14 months , working out 3 times a week , eating right I'm now under twelve and a half stone. In fact I'm roughly 12 st 4 pounds. That's a total loss now of 78 pounds and I'm only about 7 pounds off not being overweight.
> It's been a tough long road to get here and this is now where the real work starts, I will not go back to where I was, I will lose another few pounds then hopefully all the changes I've made to my lifestyle will stay with me and I can maintain this weight into the future.
> Thank you all for the support you have given me on here, it's really appreciated you helped me make this journey and you all made it that we bit easier for me.



That is truly amazing and congratulations....  All of the life style changes should stick, you have been going about it the right way and are now reaping the rewards.  Congratulations again and have a wonderful time in Disney!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

Haven't been around here in forever! I have a lot going on, too! After moving back to Fort Lauderdale mid-June, my family and I went on a great Mediterranean cruise. A week after we returned, my mom and I joined WW and I have since lost 17.2 lbs! I feel great!  I also have an amazing boyfriend that I met on match dot com. We've been together a month but it seems way longer...in fact we just booked a quick weekend at Disney 2 weeks from now. He's never been to Epcot...can you believe it?  And I started my new job a few weeks ago, back in the school system.  A hectic start but every day gets easier.  

So that's my news! Hope all the other peeps are doing well! I haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet.


----------



## dwheatl

Shannon, glad to hear things are going well for you. DH and I are starting Nutrisystem tomorrow. I'm at the lowest I've been in a year and a half, and hoping NS helps me get the last 10 lbs. off that I always struggle with.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Shannon, glad to hear things are going well for you. DH and I are starting Nutrisystem tomorrow. I'm at the lowest I've been in a year and a half, and hoping NS helps me get the last 10 lbs. off that I always struggle with.



I am so proud of you!  That is great progress...


----------



## dwheatl

Thanks Brandi Or should I say Brandi Boo Boo?


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Thanks Brandi Or should I say Brandi Boo Boo?



Fun huh... The Tag Fairy is so nice!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Shannon great news!
Brandy great job for you too.  Have fun on your trip.  
Danielle. I know the last 10 are the hardest.  You can do it !

As for me, today I officially started a workout that my DH is helping with.  He's very fit.   Today I walked for 10 min and lifted weights ( just arms).  Waking tomorrow again for at least 10 min.  Slow and easy right?

I also started back to school myself.  I never finished college.  Going for a histology program.  Prepares tissue slides for pathologists for those who don't know.   

That's it for now!  Miss you all.


----------



## dwheatl

Laura, that's great that you are working out, and that you are back in school. Sounds like good things are going on around here.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps! Glad to see everyone is doing well!  I hit a mile stone this summer which was kinda big for me. I typically always hovered around the 140/145 mark and I have not even been close to that weight since last July 11.  In fact I havent even been close to 135 since last october.

Currently I weigh about 125 and holding steady.  I don't know what clicked for me. I still have binges here and there,but the key is the next day I just go back to my good habits.  I think i finally expected there is no thing as perfection. and I log my food on lose it.com all the time no excuses even if i over eat and i make sure to weigh in every week no more denial with the scale and putting it off for months at a time.

I also have been doing workout programs at home. like turbofire I just follow the calendar that comes with the program. I finihsed tapout xt and curretnly I am doing insanity.

I will be at wdw again oct 22 and i can't wait. staying at wdw 5 nights then universal for 4 i loved halloween horror nights cant wait to go back.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps! Glad to see everyone is doing well!  I hit a mile stone this summer which was kinda big for me. I typically always hovered around the 140/145 mark and I have not even been close to that weight since last July 11.  In fact I havent even been close to 135 since last october.
> 
> Currently I weigh about 125 and holding steady.  I don't know what clicked for me. I still have binges here and there,but the key is the next day I just go back to my good habits.  I think i finally expected there is no thing as perfection. and I log my food on lose it.com all the time no excuses even if i over eat and i make sure to weigh in every week no more denial with the scale and putting it off for months at a time.
> 
> I also have been doing workout programs at home. like turbofire I just follow the calendar that comes with the program. I finihsed tapout xt and curretnly I am doing insanity.
> 
> I will be at wdw again oct 22 and i can't wait. staying at wdw 5 nights then universal for 4 i loved halloween horror nights cant wait to go back.



We are in the middle of week 5 on insanity and it is insane...  Very proud of all the changes you have made and sticking with everything.


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> We are in the middle of week 5 on insanity and it is insane...  Very proud of all the changes you have made and sticking with everything.



Oh wow! fantastic~!! how have your results been?


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Oh wow! fantastic~!! how have your results been?



I can tell I am stronger and have much better cardo, but I have not lost an ounce...  So not sure how I feel about the stressfullness of the work out but, I will finish it and take 2 weeks off for vacation and then I will do another round of it.

I was so out of shape in the beginning, I could not even do the warm up....  So we have made some serious progress.  We can at least finish the workouts now...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> I can tell I am stronger and have much better cardo, but I have not lost an ounce...  So not sure how I feel about the stressfullness of the work out but, I will finish it and take 2 weeks off for vacation and then I will do another round of it.
> 
> I was so out of shape in the beginning, I could not even do the warm up....  So we have made some serious progress.  We can at least finish the workouts now...



Did you do the calculation in the booklet. I didnt lose weight first two weeks either but it was because I actually was not eating enough if you can believe it


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Did you do the calculation in the booklet. I didnt lose weight first two weeks either but it was because I actually was not eating enough if you can believe it



I am not sure I get enough, but I am willing to bet I am getting enough...  I have not really cut back that much, but was not over too much either.

I have been pretty steady with my food for about a year...

But I will re calculate it again to make sure.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## monymony3471

Hi guys. I wanted to come back to recommit but I needed to make sure my head was where it needs to be, so since end of July I have been walking/jogging 3 miles a day 5 days a week and better food choices and as of today I have lost 20 pounds. 

So I am back and in it for real!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Hi guys. I wanted to come back to recommit but I needed to make sure my head was where it needs to be, so since end of July I have been walking/jogging 3 miles a day 5 days a week and better food choices and as of today I have lost 20 pounds.
> 
> So I am back and in it for real!



bravo to you! that is amazing! welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps,

I never posted how last week went at WW...I lost 2.8 for a grand total of 20lbs gone since July!  Won't be going to WW this weekend since my boyfriend and I are heading to Orlando this weekend (Epcot!) but have been doing well!

Have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## dgbg100106

Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I never posted how last week went at WW...I lost 2.8 for a grand total of 20lbs gone since July!  Won't be going to WW this weekend since my boyfriend and I are heading to Orlando this weekend (Epcot!) but have been doing well!
> 
> Have a great weekend peeps!



Congrats on the loss and have a great time!


----------



## DisneyLaura

So nice to see everyone again .  Well after my week of "training" with DH I lost 4 lbs!!!!!  I started adding a 5k training program but only got as far as day 1 week 1 and only 16 minutes of it but I'm going to do more this weekend.  With work and school I don't have mug time during the week but I do log my food on loseit.com too as Lauren.  Great job to everyone.  Talk to you soon.


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Hi guys. I wanted to come back to recommit but I needed to make sure my head was where it needs to be, so since end of July I have been walking/jogging 3 miles a day 5 days a week and better food choices and as of today I have lost 20 pounds.
> 
> So I am back and in it for real!


 Good to see you back, Monica. 20 lbs. is outstanding!



Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I never posted how last week went at WW...I lost 2.8 for a grand total of 20lbs gone since July!  Won't be going to WW this weekend since my boyfriend and I are heading to Orlando this weekend (Epcot!) but have been doing well!
> 
> Have a great weekend peeps!


Another 20 lbs! Great job, Shannon. Have fun at Epcot!


DisneyLaura said:


> So nice to see everyone again .  Well after my week of "training" with DH I lost 4 lbs!!!!!  I started adding a 5k training program but only got as far as day 1 week 1 and only 16 minutes of it but I'm going to do more this weekend.  With work and school I don't have mug time during the week but I do log my food on loseit.com too as Lauren.  Great job to everyone.  Talk to you soon.


 Another great job! Looks like things are picking up around here. 
DH and I started Nutrisystem a week ago, and I am down 2.3. I've lost a total of 7 since we got back from WDW and Boston on Aug. 1. Not bad, since I gained just 2 or 3 lbs. on the trip.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wow!  Way to go Monica and Shannon! Congratulations!!! Maybe seeing all these faces from the past showing up will motivate me to get off my fat butt!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Wow!  Way to go Monica and Shannon! Congratulations!!! Maybe seeing all these faces from the past showing up will motivate me to get off my fat butt!



No derogatory remarks, your butt might not be want you want but not fat talk here!



 You know I am just giving my limey a hard time!




How have you been?


----------



## dwheatl

Down 2 lbs. this week. 
Hi Peeps!


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Down 2 lbs. this week.
> Hi Peeps!



Danielle,

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Just wanted to report since I got home from Boston/WDW on August 1, I have lost 12.1 lbs. I just checked my BMI, and I'm within the normal range. Rarely am I considered "normal", so I'm pretty excited about this. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dgbg100106

All is good here... Still doing insanity, 10 pounds down so feeling pretty good.

You got some great weight loss yourself...


----------



## dwheatl

dgbg100106 said:


> All is good here... Still doing insanity, 10 pounds down so feeling pretty good.
> 
> You got some great weight loss yourself...



Great job! Doesn't it feel good to be moving in the right direction?

Anyone out there need a hand up onto the wagon? we're here to support each other in good times and bad.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Just wanted to report since I got home from Boston/WDW on August 1, I have lost 12.1 lbs. I just checked my BMI, and I'm within the normal range. Rarely am I considered "normal", so I'm pretty excited about this. How's everyone else doing?






dgbg100106 said:


> All is good here... Still doing insanity, 10 pounds down so feeling pretty good.
> 
> You got some great weight loss yourself...



Awesome work to the both of you!!!!

I leave for disneyworld 2 weeks from today!!!! We will be gone for 9 nights..5 nights at disney at the boardwalk..4 nights at universal at portofino bay hotel I am a little worried about falling off track  since its a long vacation I think I am actually going to bring some workout dvds and do some small workouts in the room maybe tracy anderson since there is no jumping around.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Great job! Doesn't it feel good to be moving in the right direction?
> 
> Anyone out there need a hand up onto the wagon? we're here to support each other in good times and bad.



Feels great really.  I am tired of my workout, so moving on to the next one quickly.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Awesome work to the both of you!!!!
> 
> I leave for disneyworld 2 weeks from today!!!! We will be gone for 9 nights..5 nights at disney at the boardwalk..4 nights at universal at portofino bay hotel I am a little worried about falling off track  since its a long vacation I think I am actually going to bring some workout dvds and do some small workouts in the room maybe tracy anderson since there is no jumping around.



Back in September, I was on a business trip for 6 days in Orlando, and I took my DVD's and worked out in the hotel, it is doable, and you will not feel guilty...

But make sure you take time to enjoy vacation and relax too, it is time to recharge.


----------



## dwheatl

We were gone 12 days in July, and I gained 3 lbs. which came off right away (partly because I had pneumonia at the end, though). One of the things that I think really helped was having breakfast in the room. We had fruit, cereal, oatmeal, milk, bread and peanut butter to choose from (along w/coffee, of course). Even though things like peanut butter in the morning were a little splurge for me, they're nothing calorie-wise compared to what I would order if we went out. I also felt really satisfied for a long while.


----------



## UtahMama

Do we dare New Year's Resolute this back to life?


----------



## dgbg100106

Wow it has been a good long while since I posted here...  W are still working out and doing well.  Of course DH has lost more than me, but I guess that is just how it goes...


----------



## dwheatl

Hooray, it's Wendy-bird! Yes, let's bring it back. This is about the longest I've been successful in many a year, and having Peep support will help me make it through Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## dgbg100106

What do we do?


----------



## LMO429

Hey everyone welcome back! welcome back to myself as well. I have been successful with keeping 15 pounds off pretty much all year. I just count calories and do a new beachbody type workout program and then switch to another when I complete the program.

I have not been on the dis in like over a month it's weird anytime I get back from a trip I seem to avoid the dis for like a month cuz it depresses me that my trip is over is anyone else like that? weird I know


Glad to see everyone back. I no longer have new year resolutions anymore I committed to being overall healthy a long time ago there is no more start mondays or I am going to start on x date. I just take each day as it comes. I count calories, eat things in moderations, dont deprive myself and I workout. I think taking things day by day are key! it makes goals much easier to keep. Just doing it one day at a time works for me


----------



## dgbg100106

I have not made a resolution in years either...  I never would keep them so I just decided not to make them.  dH and I both are watching what we eat and drink and we are working out also.


----------



## AaronInWI

Hey guys. For the long time Peep's, it's Aaron here (formerly *WI_DisneyFan* -- someone else has the same name without the underscore, and since we occasionally post in the same threads I changed mine to remove any sort of confusion). 

So, it's been a while. Um, things have not been going well. Well, personally and professionally, things are going good. But weight wise? Yeah, not so much. Quick recap. Summer of 2011, I weighed 140 pounds, which was an all time low weight for me. I had reached the 100-pound-lost mark, and was only 10 pounds from my goal weight. I was really feeling great about myself, and thought there was no way I'd ever gain that weight back. Then I got a little complacent, or maybe just over confident, and the weight started to sloooly creep back on; that is something I had vowed to myself that I'd never allow to happen. I finished 2011 at 147 pounds. Not great, but not totally terrible either. I went on a business trip to the UK in January of this year, and I came back about 10 pounds heavier. I lost most of it rather quickly, and settled in around 150. I went to Disney World in September, and came back five pounds up. And unfortunately, I've kept that weight on plus another 10. I haven't weighed myself in about a month, but the last time I did I was around 165. So a good 25 pounds heavier than my lowest weight; and who knows what kind of additional damage I've done over the past few weeks. I can feel it, too. My joints a little more sore, my clothes aren't fitting like they should, my self-esteem is _way_ down, and I just feel overall really "icky". At times I feel like a rudderless ship, like I have no idea what to do to lose weight; even though I've lost enough to know I can do it. I feel very powerless over food right now, and I'm afraid that I'm just destined to keep gaining until I'm right back where I started 7 years ago. I find myself snacking way too often, and I keep making excuse after excuse to skip going to the gym. I'll tell myself that "next week" I'll get back into a good groove. But as the story goes, next week never comes. I keep putting it off and putting it off; the food keeps getting shoveled into my mouth, and that gym membership continues to go unused. Well, enough is enough. I need to make a change, and there's no better time than now. 

So here I am, crawling on my hands and knees, hoping you'll take me back. I need to get healthy again, and the best success I've had was when I was posting on here. I'm going to start following the Weight Watchers program again, because it's the only thing that's really worked for me. I'm going to start hitting the gym at least five days week, mixing in weight lifting with my normal cardio. And lastly, I'm going to try to be a regular on here again, because if the last year and a half has taught me anything, it's that I just can't do it alone. Hopefully together, we'll all have a very healthy, happy 2013...


----------



## monymony3471

Aaron I am not a regular here anymore but I saw your post and I have to comment. 

You are not alone. I feel your pain daily.

You were always an inspiration to me and I'm sure others. Be happy it's only 25 and not 75 like  I have. 

If anyone can do this it is YOU!

Your posting is a wake up call to me and I will do my best here to help you along and work at my health at the same time.

We can do this!


----------



## dwheatl

Aaron and Monica, good to see both of you on here. Looks like it's time we all climbed back on the wagon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 No more "shoulding" on ourselves  I'm still enjoying leftovers from yesterday, but trying to get back into the groove of things. DH and I hit the gym this morning, and even got my DD and her GF to join with us. I'm not using SparkPeople this week, which should be a clue to me, because it's easy to use unless I'm feeding my face every few minutes. I think I'll go with some semblance of self-control until New Year's, and then really kick it into gear. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## AaronInWI

monymony3471 said:


> Aaron I am not a regular here anymore but I saw your post and I have to comment.
> 
> You are not alone. I feel your pain daily.
> 
> You were always an inspiration to me and I'm sure others. Be happy it's only 25 and not 75 like  I have.
> 
> If anyone can do this it is YOU!
> 
> Your posting is a wake up call to me and I will do my best here to help you along and work at my health at the same time.
> 
> We can do this!


Thanks for the kind words. I found out rather quickly how easy it is to gain weight back. It is rather humbling, really. But 25,75, or anything in between, it is just a number on a scale. We'll get through it little by little, bit by bit, pound by pound. As we used to like to say around here, slow and steady wins the race. I really believe that it helps to set small goals. X pounds by a certain date. Or one pants/dress size by spring. Something a little easier to attain so we aren't constantly stressing about the big number in front of us.



dwheatl said:


> Aaron and Monica, good to see both of you on here. Looks like it's time we all climbed back on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more "shoulding" on ourselves  I'm still enjoying leftovers from yesterday, but trying to get back into the groove of things. DH and I hit the gym this morning, and even got my DD and her GF to join with us. I'm not using SparkPeople this week, which should be a clue to me, because it's easy to use unless I'm feeding my face every few minutes. I think I'll go with some semblance of self-control until New Year's, and then really kick it into gear. Good luck to everyone.


See, that's really my biggest problem. For me, it is all or nothing. I'm either a "Perfect Peep", eating and exercising exactly like I should, outside of one cheat day; or I'm eating like there's no tomorrow and completely abandoning exercise. It seems like once I allow myself one small treat during the day, I just give up completely. That's something I really need to work on. I have to realize that just because I had one weak moment, doesn't mean the whole day is ruined. 

So yesterday I had what I consider a perfect day. I stayed within my allotted WW points, and I got an hour in at the gym. That's it. That's all I need to do to feel good about myself. And you know what, it's really quite simple to do. And that's what frustrates me the most. I know what I need to do, and it isn't at all difficult to do it. Yet, day after day, I struggle with it. If I could just find the willpower and determination to do that every single day (with the exception of a cheat day here and there), I'd be at my goal weight in no time. But for some reason, I just can't do it on a consistent basis anymore. Well, hopefully 2013 will be much kinder to me in that respect. Another year older, and another year wiser, right?


----------



## dgbg100106

On the road coming back from Christmas with the family... I dont want to get on the scale for a week...


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'm in!  Hey everbody looks like alot of us "oldies but goodies" are back!  I am having alot of the same feelings as Aaron, we'll somehow work all of this out together Aaron!  Small goals, small goals, small goals ....and lots of water!


----------



## WDWRids

Hi,  everyone! Got room for one more? Looking forward to being healthy and finally dropping this extra weight in 2013. Picked up 25 pounds over last 10 years that I cant shake off. Love the support you offer one another!


----------



## monymony3471

dgbg100106 said:


> On the road coming back from Christmas with the family... I dont want to get on the scale for a week...



Then don't!  Drink lots of water for a few days and it should adjust. right?



WDWRids said:


> Hi,  everyone! Got room for one more? Looking forward to being healthy and finally dropping this extra weight in 2013. Picked up 25 pounds over last 10 years that I cant shake off. Love the support you offer one another!



Absolutley!  

I have to figure out what my plan is.  I will.  First thing is drinking the right amount of water.

Then I will start exercising again and good snacks.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi peeps! Checking back in after a long time. Had a baby Oct 2011. Had gained 48. Lost 32. Still have 16 plus 10 more I wanted to lose before I got pregnant. I am a teacher and I got displaced to a different school and this place is crazy....so much work that I was staying late every day, not working out but not gaining bc of my fairly good eating habits. I started slowly working out again, not consistently, and started seeing some movement in my weight and clothes fitting better. But I've been bad with eating the last few weeks. I have been working out on my Winter Break but havent gotten on the scale so who knows what it will say. In any case, I'm still trying but it's a slow process...


----------



## pixie dust 112

Oh my goodness!  S many old friends and some new ones too! Hooray! Let's do this!


----------



## WDWRids

Got rid of all the Christmas candy (and no I didn't eat it )!!!

Started back drinking lots of water today.  I do better if I flavor it. Right now I like the True Lemon packets that are stawberry lemonade. 

Does anyone follow the Dukan diet? It looks like its easy to do when trying to give up processed foods. I do so much better when I stay with protein, veggies and fruits.

Everyone go grab a class of water!


----------



## dgbg100106

pixie dust 112 said:


> Oh my goodness!  S many old friends and some new ones too! Hooray! Let's do this!



Lets do this........


----------



## pixie dust 112

I went to a birthday party last night and drank water!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Whoop that is awesome!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi peeps! 

Happy 2013! Lots of great things happened for me in 2012...hoping this year is even better.  I've lost a little over 20 lbs since the summer but have been mostly maintaining for the last couple months.  About 3 weeks ago I started with a personal trainer 3 times a week and its amazing how great I feel.  I'm still working on the cardio on my off days but its way better than it was.  Now that the holidays are over, I'm fully recommitted to eating well and working out my body.  Oh and in other news...I'm living with my boyfriend! I moved in over Thanksgiving and I have not felt this happy in a looooong time 

Hope you're all doing well...here's to less of us in the new year!


----------



## dgbg100106




----------



## DisneyLaura

dgbg100106 said:


> Whoop that is awesome!


I love your siggie picture about your Disney Dooney!  I love mine too and want another one.



Wonders10 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> Happy 2013! Lots of great things happened for me in 2012...hoping this year is even better.  I've lost a little over 20 lbs since the summer but have been mostly maintaining for the last couple months.  About 3 weeks ago I started with a personal trainer 3 times a week and its amazing how great I feel.  I'm still working on the cardio on my off days but its way better than it was.  Now that the holidays are over, I'm fully recommitted to eating well and working out my body.  Oh and in other news...I'm living with my boyfriend! I moved in over Thanksgiving and I have not felt this happy in a looooong time
> 
> Hope you're all doing well...here's to less of us in the new year!



Happy 2013 to you as well.  Great job on the weight loss.  Yea on the move in with the boyfriend.  I am so happy for you.



dgbg100106 said:


>



Happy New Year to you too!


Hi Peeps

I'm here again.  I have committed last year to start getting healthy and I have lost 10 lb to date.  I still have tons more to lose but I am excerising and weight training with my husband.  My goal is to lose at least 50 lb by June as we are going to WDW.  I know I can do it!  School is going good too but I have to take a class over as I did not pass.  It was online and I hated taking a class online especially because it's one for my major which for those of you who don't know it's histology which is a position in the laboratory usually at a hospital but could be private laboratory and they process tissue samples for a pathologist to screen, usually looking for cancer.  I work in pathology as a medical transcriptionist now and have been for the past 16 years but I need to further my career and even though I'm "older" than the average student I love it.  Anyway classes start back up next week but I'm going rock this semester.

Anyway just wanted to stop in and check up on my peeps and read my TR that I haven't kept up with.  Mony going to finish yours up I'm so behind.  Love you guys.


----------



## dwheatl

Happy new year, Peeps! We're off to San Francisco in the morning, so a little more feasting to be done. When we get home, it's back to sane eating and exercise.
BTW, I got a new car today<this color. It's a Prius V (station wagon).


----------



## AaronInWI

Good morning Peeps! First weigh in Friday of the new year, and first for me in quite a while. No +/- today for me. My weigh in this week just sets a baseline weight. I weighed in at 166.4, which is up 26.4 from my lowest weight of 140 in the summer of 2011. Ultimately, I want to reach 130. But I'd be thrilled to be back to 140 this summer. Since I strongly believe that setting short term goals helps you keep your focus, I'm setting a goal of 160 by Feb 8. That gives me five weeks to lose 6.4. That's just 1.28 pounds per week. I should be able to do that.

Have a great day and a wonderful weekend everybody!


----------



## dgbg100106

after my Friday weigh in -14.4


----------



## rquebral

I want to come play. My family is just getting over the flu, so I haven't started a program yet. I bought premium APs for the family for Christmas and would like to lose 30 lbs by the end of August, so I can feel relatively comfortable at the water parks. I have not planned a trip yet, but look forward to doing so.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps! Happy New Year! I have to go back and catch up. This is the first year in many I don't need to lose a ton of weight come jan 1st. I am close to my goal weight want to lose about 5 to 7 pounds.

I did insanity asylum vol the month of dec and had some serious results with it.  I took this week off and just did some regular insnaity workouts.

tomorrow i start volume 2. 

Just take it one day at a time before you know all the one days seriously add up.


----------



## dwheatl

I weighed this morning and was up 4.7 over the holidays. I'm hoping some of that is salt/water weight from SF. Back on the wagon today.
Brandi - awesome loss!


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I weighed this morning and was up 4.7 over the holidays. I'm hoping some of that is salt/water weight from SF. Back on the wagon today.
> Brandi - awesome loss!



I went up 4 pounds over the holidays and I just drank lots of water and got all of the salt out of body and the water just came off...

That is a total weight...not a weekly weight.  I have not posted here in awhile


----------



## dwheatl

I figured that was a cumulative loss, Brandi! It is awesome. You've inspired me to drink my water tonight. I also went back to sparkpeople for tracking food and exercise starting today.


----------



## LMO429

Ugh is anyone else sick? I have a crazy running nose/head cold/sore throat no fever...Been like this for 2 days today is day 3. trying to workout but its rough.

what are your thought working out when sick?


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I figured that was a cumulative loss, Brandi! It is awesome. You've inspired me to drink my water tonight. I also went back to sparkpeople for tracking food and exercise starting today.



Whoop!  That is awesome.


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> Ugh is anyone else sick? I have a crazy running nose/head cold/sore throat no fever...Been like this for 2 days today is day 3. trying to workout but its rough.
> 
> what are your thought working out when sick?



I think it helps me feel better, always sweat out a cold right?

but I know it is hard to be motivated to do it...


----------



## LMO429

dgbg100106 said:


> I think it helps me feel better, always sweat out a cold right?
> 
> but I know it is hard to be motivated to do it...



I sucked it up and worked out 2 days in a row feeling like this..but today I just dont have the energy to do it :0(


----------



## dgbg100106

LMO429 said:


> I sucked it up and worked out 2 days in a row feeling like this..but today I just dont have the energy to do it :0(



You will be fine and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> I sucked it up and worked out 2 days in a row feeling like this..but today I just dont have the energy to do it :0(



My dr. said working out is good if something is just coming on, as long as you stay extra-hydrated. However, if your sickness makes you feel like you have no energy, that's your body's signal to rest and heal. 
I felt like something was coming on this morning, sore throat and headache, so I drank extra fluids, took zinc, and hit the gym. I swear by zinc at the very beginning of a cold, but once you really feel crummy, I think fluids and rest are the way to go. Have some chicken soup, and try to drink at least 8 oz. of something every hour you are awake!


----------



## daisy_77

Hi everyone 
I have been on this thread in the past, but never really stuck around. I am hoping this time will be different!

I just had a new baby on December 1st and find myself weighing more than I ever have in my life. So I rejoined WW last Thursday and plan on getting my weight in control. I hope getting back on this thread will also make that happen! I am on the Dis more now that we are planning a trip in the fall...so I have no excuse to make an effort to check in here and get inspired by all of you! 

I really have no big goal rather I am going to start with my first 5%...which is 11 pounds. 

I am looking forward to this year!


----------



## dwheatl

daisy_77 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been on this thread in the past, but never really stuck around. I am hoping this time will be different!
> 
> I just had a new baby on December 1st and find myself weighing more than I ever have in my life. So I rejoined WW last Thursday and plan on getting my weight in control. I hope getting back on this thread will also make that happen! I am on the Dis more now that we are planning a trip in the fall...so I have no excuse to make an effort to check in here and get inspired by all of you!
> 
> I really have no big goal rather I am going to start with my first 5%...which is 11 pounds.
> 
> I am looking forward to this year!



Welcome back, and congrats on your little guy. A 5% start is a great goal. Little by little, and next thing you know, it's fall and you're in great shape for your trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> My dr. said working out is good if something is just coming on, as long as you stay extra-hydrated. However, if your sickness makes you feel like you have no energy, that's your body's signal to rest and heal.
> I felt like something was coming on this morning, sore throat and headache, so I drank extra fluids, took zinc, and hit the gym. I swear by zinc at the very beginning of a cold, but once you really feel crummy, I think fluids and rest are the way to go. Have some chicken soup, and try to drink at least 8 oz. of something every hour you are awake!



I really like emergen-c


----------



## dgbg100106

daisy_77 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been on this thread in the past, but never really stuck around. I am hoping this time will be different!
> 
> I just had a new baby on December 1st and find myself weighing more than I ever have in my life. So I rejoined WW last Thursday and plan on getting my weight in control. I hope getting back on this thread will also make that happen! I am on the Dis more now that we are planning a trip in the fall...so I have no excuse to make an effort to check in here and get inspired by all of you!
> 
> I really have no big goal rather I am going to start with my first 5%...which is 11 pounds.
> 
> I am looking forward to this year!




Congratulations and welcome back!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi peeps!  I'll do my first weigh in for my base weight tomorrow morning!  I meant to do it this morning and totally forgot.  I decided to weigh in on Mondays to try to make myself do better on the weekends!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, PD, good to see you here. I'm taking some friends to dinner Thursday night and weighing in on Friday. That should have the same effect, right?


----------



## The Eighth Dwarf

Hello, hello, nervously peeks head round door, 
Yip I'm back, feeling a bit guilty for not visiting as much as I should have.
Anyway quick recap , made my goal of 50 pounds to disney last year, ended up losing 82 pounds altogether. Got my weight to a place where I was comfortable.
Went to Disney and put on 12 pounds In a fortnight , yeah 12 pounds.
Lost 8 pounds of that before Christmas and then ate more than any sane person would.
I haven't as yet done my weigh in cause I want at least 2 weeks in the gym to take the rough edges off first.
So my new plan is to lose 14 pounds before I go back to disney in August.

Not sure if this will work but here's a before and what I look like today.


----------



## dgbg100106

82 pounds That is awesome.....


----------



## AaronInWI

The Eighth Dwarf said:


> Hello, hello, nervously peeks head round door,
> Yip I'm back, feeling a bit guilty for not visiting as much as I should have.
> Anyway quick recap , made my goal of 50 pounds to disney last year, ended up losing 82 pounds altogether. Got my weight to a place where I was comfortable.
> Went to Disney and put on 12 pounds In a fortnight , yeah 12 pounds.
> Lost 8 pounds of that before Christmas and then ate more than any sane person would.
> I haven't as yet done my weigh in cause I want at least 2 weeks in the gym to take the rough edges off first.
> So my new plan is to lose 14 pounds before I go back to disney in August.
> 
> Not sure if this will work but here's a before and what I look like today.


Amazing progress! You should be so proud of yourself! You look like a different person (in a good way, of course). Any big secret to your success? That's about the same amount as I lost as well. For me, Weight Watchers was the key. It's really the only thing that's worked for me. I've tried counting calories/fat/carbs, but those numbers get too big to keep track of. WW points only go up into the 30's, so it is easier for me to do. And of course exercise as well. But I abhor exercise; I wish I was a gym rat who loved working out, but I'm not. So it is a constant struggle to keep myself motivated to work out. But I still manage to drag my lazy butt to the gym 4-5 times a week, because I know I have to do that to lose and keep the weight off.

I had a good week, and I'm cautiously optimistic about my weigh in tomorrow morning. I followed the WW plan to a "T", and I've been to the gym every day this week. This is my first week back on plan since before Thanksgiving, and I REALLY need a good number tomorrow to set my mind at ease. It'll be a bit of a letdown if I didn't lose something, anything, this week.

Here's hoping for a bunch of good numbers from everybody tomorrow!


----------



## AaronInWI

Hello Peeps! Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was up and down. Friday I weighed in for the first time -- I was *-2.2*! Yay!

But then it was downhill from there. The Packers lost on Saturday. Booooo!

And then on Sunday we went to Costco and Kohl's since my wife had a 30% off coupon and a gift card she got from some coworkers. She bought a few things, and as we were heading to the checkout, she asked if I wanted or needed anything. At first I said no, then I changed my mind and said I'd look at the clearance racks (I'm a cheap-skate) for a sweater or two for work. I found a couple I liked and tried them on. They didn't fit... A year and a half ago, I was comfortably wearing size small. Now mediums don't look good. So depressing! It literally ruined the rest of my day and weekend. I'm still down about it today. I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but I take things like that really hard. I have a closet full of clothes that either don't fit or just don't look good, and I can't find anything at the store that looks good either. I guess what they say is true - ignorance is bliss. If I hadn't tried on those sweaters, I probably would be fine today. But that just brought all of those old "I'm just a fatso and I always will be" feelings rushing back again. UGH!!!

Ok, enough of my pity party. Time to use this as motivation to keep pushing forward. Onward and upward!


----------



## brewcrew80

AaronInWI said:


> Hello Peeps! Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was up and down. Friday I weighed in for the first time -- I was *-2.2*! Yay!
> 
> But then it was downhill from there. The Packers lost on Saturday. Booooo!
> 
> And then on Sunday we went to Costco and Kohl's since my wife had a 30% off coupon and a gift card she got from some coworkers. She bought a few things, and as we were heading to the checkout, she asked if I wanted or needed anything. At first I said no, then I changed my mind and said I'd look at the clearance racks (I'm a cheap-skate) for a sweater or two for work. I found a couple I liked and tried them on. They didn't fit... A year and a half ago, I was comfortably wearing size small. Now mediums don't look good. So depressing! It literally ruined the rest of my day and weekend. I'm still down about it today. I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but I take things like that really hard. I have a closet full of clothes that either don't fit or just don't look good, and I can't find anything at the store that looks good either. I guess what they say is true - ignorance is bliss. If I hadn't tried on those sweaters, I probably would be fine today. But that just brought all of those old "I'm just a fatso and I always will be" feelings rushing back again. UGH!!!
> 
> Ok, enough of my pity party. Time to use this as motivation to keep pushing forward. Onward and upward!



Hey, another Wisconsinite. I'm from Green Bay. Still getting over that terrible game on Saturday. talk about outmatched.  gah.


----------



## brewcrew80

It it's cool, I'm gonna jump in here. I'm a 33 year old guy. Father of 2. Going to Disney World with the family in the end of March.  

Last trip was in 2010 and I made a big push to lose weight. And, I did lose about 15 lbs. Of course, now it's all back.  I'm at 218 now. I'd love to get to 199 before the trip. Not sure how realistic that is...but, we'll see.  I'm gonna try just eating small lunches and working out 3-4 times a week. 

Most of my shirts are XL but they look baggy and stupid. Sometimes an L will fit right, but I have a long torso and a beer gut, so you can imagine what happens when they don't fit right. I really want to be able to where Large sized shirts and NOT have to worry about redefining the word 'hangover' if ya know what I mean.  

Hopefully, posting here will keep me accountable.


----------



## daisy_77

Hello peeps!
I must say that I am not doing as good as I should be lol. It has been so cold...below zero temps and having a newborn, I just haven't been out to the store to get good stuff. I have been eating out of the pantry and freezer which means lots of carbs and junk. 

I sent DH to the store last night to get chicken. Well I should have specified what I meant by chicken because he came back with tyson chicken strips lol the breaded kind.  Yeah...so I need to bundle up and just take myself to the store or else I will find myself gaining instead of losing. The good news is is that I haven't gained at all. Just maintaining.

Hope you all are doing better than I am!!


----------



## rquebral

Hi Peeps, I am not doing as well as I would like either. Although we just got a family membership to the Y, so I am hoping to start a routine this week.


----------



## dwheatl

Last week got lost in chaos, but I was a samer. This week I am downdown 1.4. I'll take it, but it is really a slow loss from the quick gain I made over the holidays. I didn't have time to read back yet, but I have the feeling I'm not the only one having a hard time getting back to the weight control routine after a month of wild, holiday abandon. I'm off to the gym now, so let's hope that helps.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am down 16.6, I did not write it on Friday but I guess better late than never right?


----------



## lexmelinda

Just stopping by to say hello! I see Danielle. (HI, DANIELLE!) Any other old timers here? I'm a vestige from the original thread. Don't DIS much any more but miss my friends here. I'm whole-foods, plant based now so feeling better about my eating habits. Neeeeeed to exercise. Hope you all are well and happy! Take care.


----------



## dwheatl

lexmelinda said:


> Just stopping by to say hello! I see Danielle. (HI, DANIELLE!) Any other old timers here? I'm a vestige from the original thread. Don't DIS much any more but miss my friends here. I'm whole-foods, plant based now so feeling better about my eating habits. Neeeeeed to exercise. Hope you all are well and happy! Take care.



Nice to see you here, Melinda. Wendy and Mary Lou (Pixie Dust) show up occasionally. Daisy_77 (from Idaho) came back recently. I can't remember how far back Shannon (Wonders) goes. I see your pics on FB sometimes, and you look great. Plant-based really agrees with you.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi guys!

Down 1.6 this week.  Thanks in large part to a stomach bug I caught mid-week.  I'm still training with a trainer and trying to get my cardio in on off days but the lbs are coming off slower since I started strength training...everyone is telling me that's normal.


----------



## dwheatl

Where'd everyone go? Did you see your shadows and dive back into your burrows? 
I'm having a tough time eating right, especially due to a hoard of goodies in the back office at school (not just mine, so I can't toss them), and also feeling exhausted. When I'm tired at the end of the day, and still have a ton of work to do, I tend to eat. I've changed a lot of bad habits, but that one is really hard to kick.
 I have been pretty good about the exercise. That is the reason I am down .6. We have people coming for the Super Bowl tomorrow. We're getting El Pollo Loco for dinner, which is healthier than a lot of fast food. Just have to remember to drink my water to make up for the sodium.
Hope everyone is doing OK. Don't forget, this thread isn't for the perfect; it's for support.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> Where'd everyone go? Did you see your shadows and dive back into your burrows?
> I'm having a tough time eating right, especially due to a hoard of goodies in the back office at school (not just mine, so I can't toss them), and also feeling exhausted. When I'm tired at the end of the day, and still have a ton of work to do, I tend to eat. I've changed a lot of bad habits, but that one is really hard to kick.
> I have been pretty good about the exercise. That is the reason I am down .6. We have people coming for the Super Bowl tomorrow. We're getting El Pollo Loco for dinner, which is healthier than a lot of fast food. Just have to remember to drink my water to make up for the sodium.
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Don't forget, this thread isn't for the perfect; it's for support.



I am here... I just forget to post.  

I am having less and less DIS time it seems.

I am counting calories, and exercising, and I am so darn tired every night, my energy level is so low.  I am eating enough calories, but (and this is a bug but) I think I am waiting to late to have my big meal.

I used the hear a saying, that was something like..... Eat like a king at breakfasr, a prime at lunch and a pauper at dinner, I take this to mean, eat a big breakfast, a medium lunch and small dinner. BUT, mine are just the opposite.

So I think i am tired by the time afternoon comes around and I need to exercise.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi all! Just passing through and thought I would say hi!  I haven't posted here in a long time as life gets in the way of my DIS time. 

Things are crazy with me, but am planning a 30th Anniversary trip to WDW in August for the whole family...kids, in-laws, grandkids! Can't wait and am working on getting some of this weight off...10 lbs at a time!  Small goals work the best for me.

I'll pop in again soon!  Happy Day!!


----------



## dwheatl

30th anniversary - How Fabulous! Good to see you here, and 10 lbs. is totally do-able.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down .3 today. Not much, but I'll take it. I took a survey with Kaiser last night, and they recommend I up my fruits, veggies, and whole grains. I feel like I eat more of those than most folks do, but I think that's the tragedy of the American diet. Too much processed food, not enough "clean" food. I'll make an effort this week. Next week we are traveling, so I really can't commit. Well, I could, but I don't want to.


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi all! Just passing through and thought I would say hi!  I haven't posted here in a long time as life gets in the way of my DIS time.
> 
> Things are crazy with me, but am planning a 30th Anniversary trip to WDW in August for the whole family...kids, in-laws, grandkids! Can't wait and am working on getting some of this weight off...10 lbs at a time!  Small goals work the best for me.
> 
> I'll pop in again soon!  Happy Day!!



Congratulations, and 10 lb goals are mine also.


----------



## dgbg100106

dwheatl said:


> I'm down .3 today. Not much, but I'll take it. I took a survey with Kaiser last night, and they recommend I up my fruits, veggies, and whole grains. I feel like I eat more of those than most folks do, but I think that's the tragedy of the American diet. Too much processed food, not enough "clean" food. I'll make an effort this week. Next week we are traveling, so I really can't commit. Well, I could, but I don't want to.



A loss is a loss I will take it anyday!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

It has been quite a while since I have posted here.  Like everyone else, life has gotten in the way of DIS time.  And since my last post, we've moved from Colorado to Alabama.  Been much to explore here for us, so any extra time has been spent out and about lately.  

I started out last year at 212 lbs., and am currently at 164.  But I have been at 164 since the beginning of this year, and haven't budged much.  A pound up or down at most.  It seems like now that I've got my goal within my sights (145), I cannot get off of this plateau.  I've pretty much got the eating part dialed in, but I'm getting frustrated, and trying to figure out how to change things up a bit.  I have back issues, so vigorous exercise is not something I can do.  Standing and walking for a period of time is often difficult.  But it's the one area that I know I can do better in, so suggestions are very welcome.  What do you all suggest?


----------



## dwheatl

Are there water aerobics available in your area? How about a recumbent bicycle? Strength training can build your muscle mass which improves your metabolism.
Also, give yourself lots of credit for your success so far. You have made an amazing change for the better.


----------



## Lindaland

I have RA so high impact anything is out of the question.  But I love my recumbent bike, I get good cardio without the joint strain and lots of back support.  I "parked" it in my living room and do it while I watch the news so I don't have to go somewhere to use it.  Most days I don't want to go back out once I am home so it's convenient & easy to use!!  Hope it helps!

Good luck!


----------



## ArielSRL

Have you ever heard of Leslie Sansone's Walk at Home program? She has several aerobic walking DVDs that can be modified for any age and activity level. Not sure if it will help you get off the plateau but I think it does more than just walking outside and it doesn't have to be high impact at all. I love her.



LittleBoPeep said:


> It has been quite a while since I have posted here.  Like everyone else, life has gotten in the way of DIS time.  And since my last post, we've moved from Colorado to Alabama.  Been much to explore here for us, so any extra time has been spent out and about lately.
> 
> I started out last year at 212 lbs., and am currently at 164.  But I have been at 164 since the beginning of this year, and haven't budged much.  A pound up or down at most.  It seems like now that I've got my goal within my sights (145), I cannot get off of this plateau.  I've pretty much got the eating part dialed in, but I'm getting frustrated, and trying to figure out how to change things up a bit.  I have back issues, so vigorous exercise is not something I can do.  Standing and walking for a period of time is often difficult.  But it's the one area that I know I can do better in, so suggestions are very welcome.  What do you all suggest?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

lexmelinda said:


> Just stopping by to say hello! I see Danielle. (HI, DANIELLE!) Any other old timers here? I'm a vestige from the original thread. Don't DIS much any more but miss my friends here. I'm whole-foods, plant based now so feeling better about my eating habits. Neeeeeed to exercise. Hope you all are well and happy! Take care.



Hi Melinda! I have been looking around on the boards the past couple of days trying to find some info and just stopped in to say hi as well!  

I also don't get on Dis much these days. Life has been crazy since the move to Florida and addition to our family who is now two and a half if any of you who know me can believe it!   

Weight-wise I'm doing lousy. Between pregnancy, a rough first year trying to breast feed, and the stress of the move, I've gained back all the weight I lost which is sad since it was 70 lbs!! 

Those who know me know I have been doing photography on the side for a long while now and wishing I could do it full time. Well, I've been working my full time job from back in Illinois since we moved. I've just been doing it from home which has been awesome! However, they decided to restructure the department, change the job, and move it back into the office. This means my job is about to end. And we've decided that unless I find something I can't pass up, I'm going to try taking the photography business full time. I wanted to do this on my own time table because I just don't know that many people around here yet, and getting word of mouth takes time. This is both exciting and scary, and I haven't really announced it on facebook because I don't want to do so until I know it's a success. So I may have some more time on my hands, and I really want to do what I need to do to get this weight back off again. I still may not be around here much, but that remains to be seen. Know that I think about y'all often, and I miss my Peeps!


----------



## pixie dust 112

No posts on here i9n a very long time!!!!  

Lynda ~ We need an update!  Did you get another job or have you gone full time with the photography?  How is this all working out!

OK I need a recommitment ceremony!  Gotta get off my butt and start taking this seriously!  HELP!  I have to remember it's baby steps, but I always seem to lose track of that!  I mean if I lose 1 pound a week (which really should be very doable at the start) I'll be 52 pounds lighter this time next year.  That is incredibly significant, but I can't seem to keep that in my head!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Just stopping by to say hello to anyone that may occasionally pop in.  It's been a long time since I checked in on the Peeps.

*Just done a search of this thread and my last post was January 2011 on page 122. Wow. Where has the time gone?*


----------



## aries1980

Been A SUPER long time since I have been on.. and rollercoaster of a ride since I left. Looks like this place is not very busy anymore. But if you guys want me to start a new thread up just let me know.


----------



## dwheatl

For those coming back (Hi, Christine), a bunch of us post on FaceBook. Here's the link - 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/509446079120677/


----------



## aries1980

dwheatl said:


> For those coming back (Hi, Christine), a bunch of us post on FaceBook. Here's the link -
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/509446079120677/



Thanks.. Just deleted Facebook lol it was not good with the breakup for me to be on there.


----------



## dwheatl

aries1980 said:


> Thanks.. Just deleted Facebook lol it was not good with the breakup for me to be on there.


Well, fiddlesticks. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## dgbg100106

Howdy all, I hope you all safe and healthy


----------



## abish19

Hi everyone!  I was a part of this group ages ago...I'm looking for a community that I can both encourage and receive encouragement as I work towards better health!  It looks like it's been a couple of months since anyone posted here, but I'd like to join (re-join?) today!  Hope everyone is doing well, staying healthy and safe! - Beth


----------

